#ubuntu-de 2011-02-21
<elementz> nabend allerseits
<elementz> sehe ich es richtig, dass es in den aktuellen ubuntu versionen keine xorg.conf mehr gibt?
<elementz> ich würde ganz gerne die scrollsteps meines mausrades ändern, habe nur keinen plan wo ich das jetzt machen muss
<rumpe1> elementz, jop... aber man eine anlegen, die dann genutzt wird
<elementz> rumpe1: ich steig da langsam nicht mehr durch. also es gibt jetzt xorg.conf, dann HAL und jetzt auch noch udev. wo konfiguriere ich meine maus denn nun richtig? also das scrollwheel?
<elementz> irgendwie find ich auch keinen vernünftigen artikel dazu im ubuntuwiki
<papachaotica> es ist nichtmal notwendig eine vollständige xorg.conf zu erstellen, es reicht ein verzeichniss xorg.conf.d zu erstellen dort eine datei z.b. 00-mouse und dort nur die werte der entsprechenden section der xorg.conf einzutragen
<papachaotica> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d
<elementz> papachaotica: ah. gut zu wissen. weisst du vllt auch, wie ich dafür sorge, dass die einstellungen dann nur für die externe maus gelten? also nicht für das trackpad?
<papachaotica> das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, eine idee währe von mir es mit usb-id zu versuchen, so haben wir hier mal die devices in einem multiseat verschiedenen xserver zugeordnet
<dadrc> elementz, guck dir mal die Beispiele im verlinkten Artikel an
<elementz> dadrc: worauf beziehst du dich grad?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d
<elementz> dadrc: ok thx
<papachaotica> ok ich geh n8
<beaver74> elementz, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad evtl findet man hier noch infos
<witchdoc> moin moin
<SyL> I need a german phrase translated into english, can anybody help? 
<witchdoc> google?
<witchdoc> SyL: paste it 
<witchdoc> or please use pastebin
<SyL> it was on a door "gluckmachnichtenmechwerchtichlieber"
<witchdoc> SyL ah lol
<Minipluto> ich suche entweder nach einer Möglichkeit, eine PDF mit Version 1.5 in Version 1.4 zu konvertieren (mit „gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -dCompatibilityLevel=1.4 -dPDFSETTINGS=/screen -dNOPAUSE -dQUIET -dBATCH -sOutputFile=output.pdf input.pdf“ bekomme ich häufig unbrauchbare Ergebnisse) oder einen möglichst einfachen Weg, die aktuellste Inkscape-Version (müsste wohl ein nightly-build sein, weil 0.48.1 nicht reicht :( ) in 10.10 zu ...
<Minipluto> ... installieren. Der PDF-Export von Inkscape produziert eine PDF-1.5, weil es anscheinend ein neues Default-Verhalten von cairo gibt und man kann in der in 10.10 aktuellen Inkscape-Version das nicht auswählen (bzw. die Auswahl hat keine Wirkung) und das führt letztendlich dazu, dass es mit manchen Bildern und PDF-Readern Probleme geben kann, besonders wenn man die PDF in PS umwandelt o.O
<TheInfinity> Minipluto: Acrobat Professional. Fürchte ich.
<TheInfinity> Minipluto: und das Problem dürfte nicht etwa die PDF-Version sein sondern vielmehr die Transparenz die seit 1.5 stark eingesetzt werden.
<TheInfinity> Minipluto: wenn du ne brauchbare PDF willst würde ich das durch scribus jagen, die bauen nicht die üblichen *oh gott ich renn weg* pdfs
<breaker313> Moinsen *
<breaker313> Ich bräuchte mal Rat ... Aufgabe: IP Tv Traffic per Charles Web Debugging Proxy mitschneiden. Problem: Der Datenverkehr kann nicht explizit über einen proxy geleitet werden, sondern nur über Internetfreigabe über zweiu Netzwerkkarten per Wireshark erfaßt werden. 
<breaker313> Wer weiß evtl. eine Lösung dafür?
<TheInfinity> wieso nicht @ proxy?
<breaker313> Der Fernseher läßt keine proxy Konfiguration zu
<breaker313> Für Charles würde eine Proxykonfig mit Port notwendig sein
<TheInfinity> dann ist charles definitiv die falsche software.
<TheInfinity> was spricht gegen wireshark -> auswertung?
<breaker313> Ich hätte mit mehr oder wenihger Wissen gesagt, das Problem ist, das Charles auf Applikationsebene Datenverkehr erwartet,die Rohdaten des Fernseher aber nicht über Ebene 4 o.ä. im ISO/OSI Modell hinausgehen...
<breaker313> Die Auswertung über Wireshark ist etwas mühselig und für IT-Laien nihct prakitkabel
<TheInfinity> ein IT laie schneidet generell nix mit ;)
<breaker313> ... bitte die Typos zu entschuldigen ... bin noch nicht richtig wach
 * TheInfinity gibt breaker313 auch ne tasse kaffee
<breaker313> Danke für den Kaffee 
<breaker313>  :)
<breaker313> Hintergrund: Geschaltete Onlinewerbung (ich weiß. böses Thema ...) muss auf korrekt gefeuerte Aufrufe geprüft werden ... das allerdings von IT Laien 
<breaker313> ... und das geht mit Charles eben recht einfach und übersichtlich
 * LetoThe2nd findet dass das nicht nach support klingt, sondern nach nem unbezahlten outsourcing-versuch.
<breaker313> ich suche nur lösungsideen... keine Umsetzung ;)
<LetoThe2nd> breaker313: auch knowhow ist ein handelsgut.
<breaker313> dann dürfte in der konsequenz gar keine Kommunikation via IRC in dieser Richtung geführt werden, oder?
<TheInfinity> breaker313: lösungsidee ist imho "gib dem typen der die aufrufe prüft ne anständige schulung oder code was selbst" - das was du suchst wirst du nicht in einfach bedienbar finden ...
<LetoThe2nd> doch darf es natürlich. ich persönlich vermisse nur a) den ubuntu-supportbezug und ich wollte andeuten, dass wenn ich in der richtung ahnung hätte, es dir sicher nciht unbezahlt weitergeben würde. :-)
<TheInfinity> mit anderen worten: kleines script zum wireshark / entsprechende cli apps log parsing
<TheInfinity> das ganze dann in n webinterface ausgeben und voila
<breaker313> @alle: habt recht. Aber evtl. kennt ihr einen Channel der mir da weiterhelfen kann o.ä.
<Minipluto> TheInfinity: danke für den Tipp. Eine weitere möglichkeit wäre noch sowas wie svg_to_pdf_1.4 – falls das nicht das ist, was du eh schon mit scribus meinst. Aber um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: es geht lediglich darum, ein mit inkscape erstelltes Bild in ein Format zu packen, das pdflatex schluckt und wenn man das als Vektorgrafik behalten will, kenne ich keine andere Lösung als ein pdf-export
<TheInfinity> breaker313: hab den einfachsten lösungsweg grad skizziert. ohne arbeit wirst da kaum was erreichen ;)
<breaker313> TheInfinity: ok, das hilft mir aber auch schon weiter. Danke :)
<TheInfinity> Minipluto: scribus wird was ganz ähnliches machen. scribus ist halt n dpt welches n haufen pdf optionen beherrscht
<bullgard> '~$ nslookup 91.198.174.2; Server: 192.168.178.1; Address: 192.168.178.1#53. Non-authoritative answer: 2.174.198.91.in-addr.arpa	name = rr.esams.wikimedia.org.' Was bedeutet hier '#53'?
<bullgard> 192.168.178.1 ist die IP-Adresse meines ADSL-Routers.
<Minipluto> TheInfinity: ah ok :) danke
<ZeroMC> bullgard: spontan wuerde ich sagen port 53, weil dns auch ueber den port laeuft.
<bullgard> ZeroMC: Was für ein "Port" ist hier gemeint? "Ports" gibt es viele verschieden.
<bullgard> s/verschieden/verschieden/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: ZeroMC: Was für ein "Port" ist hier gemeint? "Ports" gibt es viele verschieden.
<apollo13> bullgard: auf ip level nicht wirklich
<b34bb1> ehm welche nummer hat ext4 im partitionierungsmenü?
<derLars> Moin
<derLars> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer mini app, die via imap meine mails checkt. für kde. Jemand einen Tipp?
<LetoThe2nd> b34bb1: keine andere als ext2/ext3
<b34bb1> ok, und wie ist die?
<apollo13> 83 wahrscheinlich
<b34bb1> hm
<b34bb1> jetzt biun ich verwirrt
<apollo13> nunja 42 wäre die alternative *scnr*
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: 21 ist nur die halbe wahrheit.
<b34bb1> -.-
<derLars> ich habe mir mail-notification installiert, ist aber wohl für gnome denn : tk-WARNING **: Error loading theme icon 'evolution' for stock: Icon 'evolution' not present in theme
<apollo13> b34bb1: was ist daran verwirrend, der typ hat nix mit dem fs zu tun (zumindest im normalfall)
<b34bb1> ok
<b34bb1> ich bin mit dem system nicht vertraut :)
<Fuchs> derLars: LionMail 
<Fuchs> derLars: die Mails werden eh durch Akonadi abgeholt, Du brauchst also nur eine Anzeige
<derLars> Fuchs: ich suche es mal eben raus
<pog> ich habe immer eine "falsche IP" adresse bei der Nameserver zuweisung in resolv.conf. Obowhl ich ein "find" der IP-Adresse unter /etc mache finde ich kein andes Konfifile, wo das initialisiert waere. 
<pog> erstaulich ist, dass diese NS-IP mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mal zu meinem Zugangsprovider geh?oert. 
<derLars> Fuchs: LionMail ist richtig, ich finde da nichts
<Fuchs> derLars: scheint kein Ubuntupaket davon zu geben in den offiziellen Quellen
<pog> ich frage mich, ob die NS explizit durch die Router (DHCP-Call) geliefert werden. Oder ob ich einfach meine Konfigurationsdaten nicht finde...
<Fuchs> "upstream says "some critical bugs left, and the code is not good enough for release yet" he will release when ready"  << vermutlich deswegen
<apollo13> pog: dhcp server können nameserver mitliefern ja
<LetoThe2nd> (wär ja auch ziemlich sinnfrei sonst)
<pog> in aelteren Releases hab ich in resolv.conf eigentlich immer nur die Adresse des Gateways gesehen, der als forwardingserver diente.
<pog> wenn im resolv.conf dann falsche stehen, ist es auch nciht das gelbe vom Ei...
<apollo13> pog: beides möglich, der dhcp server kann auch nen forwarder installiert haben dann steht nur er drin
<apollo13> oder er liefert direkt die dns server
<pog> zuerst hab ich das unter QEMU beobachtet, das *falsche* Drin waren.
<pog> die NS, die QEMU braucht sind ja bekannt, resp. der DHCP mechanismus.
<pog> doof ist, dass ich zur Zeit jedesmal nach dem Start von Hand, das resolv.conf ueberschreiben muss.
<pog> vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich nie das Problem, dass die NS nicht funktionierte, und hab grundsaetzlich nichts an meiner EDV-Infrastruktur veraendert...
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> das sagen alle
<apollo13> die üblichen verdächtigen sind resolvconf und network-manager
<pog> da ich hier grad unter Xubuntu 10.04 arbeite, hab ich bis anhin nicht mal rausgefunden, wo man beim die NS reistent umkonfigurieren koennte, im NM-Applet scheint das nicht zu gehen.
<pog> danke apollo13, muss halt etwas weiter recherchieren. 
<apollo13> im nm-applet geht das
<apollo13> method "Automatic (DCHP)" auf "Automatic (DHCP) adresses only" umstellen
<derLars> kann es sein, das mail-notification with SSL mir ein postfix mitinstalliert hat, oder ist postfix bei der standard install von ubuntu immer mit dabei?
<pog> ich geh grad mal rein,  
<pog> verbindung bearbeiten auto eth0..
<Fuchs> pog: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/view/9d17b7c054  << 
<pog> das hab ich mal gefunden, thanks, aber ich sehe keinen Ort um Default-Nameserver einzugeben.
<pog> ev. manuell
<apollo13> direkt darunter…
<apollo13> sobald das auf adresses only ist ist "DNS Servers" darunter freigeschalten
<apollo13> dort mit komma getrennt eintragen
<pog> an, danke, werd's gleich mal ausprobieren.
<pog> danke apollo13, so ging es, nun mit anderen NS ist die Performance nun wieder gut. 
<pog> hoffe, dass es resident bleibt...
<apollo13> natürlich tut es das
<apollo13> oO
<LetoThe2nd> pog: s/resident/persistent/
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd thinks that pog meant: hoffe, dass es persistent bleibt...
<pog> o.k. persistent nennt man das, thanks
<pog> jetzt sind die DNS auch hier fix configuriert ./NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth1
<pog> muss wohl mal den Zugangsprovider anfragen, ob da was komisch ist mit der DNS-Zuordung.
<bolder> moin allerseits
<derLars> eigentlich schon ein wenig erschreckend, das es für die Mutter der Email Betriebssyteme keinen Mail Notify Programm gibt. Seltsam und schade. Jedenfalls für KDE
<Cookiekiller> was ist ein email betriebssystem O,o
<LetoThe2nd> (einfach ignorieren, schlechter trollversuch. danke)
<Cookiekiller> dacht ich mir schon ..
<nevchen> moin hat vielleicht jemand eine idee: würde gerne einen hp laserjet 6l über einen parallel --> usb adapter anschließen, der Drucker wird auch ab und an (leider nicht immer) wenn ich das kabel anschließe erkannt und eingerichtet, drucken kann ich jedoch leider nicht , bei lsusb kommt: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port  (wohl der adapter), habe danach auch schon gegoogled, werde jedoch nicht schlau
<nevchen> , jemand eine idee?
<shetlandpony> Sorry nevchen, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber jemand eine idee
<dadrc> nevchen, usblp geladen?
<nevchen> usblp?
<dadrc> Kernelmodul, zuständig für eben das, was du vorhast, wenn ich das richtig sehe
<nevchen> dadrc:  wie lade ich das?
<dadrc> ist es denn geladen?
<dadrc> lsmod | grep -i usblp
<dadrc> sollte eigentlich automatisch passieren
<dadrc> wenn nicht, ist es wahrscheinlich blacklisted
<nevchen> usblp                  10889  0 
<dadrc> gut gut
<dadrc> Probier mal das hier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8618480&postcount=15
<derLars> Cookiekiller: was ist denn für Dich der das Ursprungssystem für EMail? Tenex?
<dadrc> ,ot? derLars 
<shetlandpony> derLars: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<nevchen> dadrc:  thx leider nimmt er das vorgeschlagene /dev/usb/lp0 nicht an
<dadrc> Manuelles Ändern nach dem Einrichten geht nicht?
<derLars> shetlandpony: ich muss mich "beschimpfen" lassen und darf dann nicht gegenfragen? Ich habe eine Frage gestellt, weil ich es als Support Channel ansehe. Und es wird als wissen ist macht und drauf rumblödeln ist noch mehr macht umgesetzt
<shetlandpony> Sorry derLars, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ich muss mich "beschimpfen" lassen und darf dann nicht gegenfragen
<LetoThe2nd> derLars: lass es gut sein. bitte OT, oder... du kennst das spiel.
<nevchen> dadrc:  nope anwenden ist dann ausgegrauit
<nevchen> wenn ich es eintrage
<dadrc> nevchen, ich kann da bei mir jeden Unsinn eintragen... komisch.
<nevchen> bei Geräte URI?
<dadrc> jau
<dadrc> 'parallel:/dev/asdf/lp0' zB
<dadrc> nicht sonderlich sinnvoll, lässt sich aber bestätigen
<pog> was bewaehrt sich bei Open Office, wenn man zum einen eine Tabellenkalc moechte, aber zum anderen das auch als z.B. brief rauslassen? hab diese embeds irgendwelche gravierenden Probleme? 
<dadrc> Nach dem ersten Klick auf 'anwenden' ist der Button ausgegraut, aber einmal klicken geht
<TheInfinity> dadrc: klar, weil dann isses gespeichert und wurde net weiter verändert
<dadrc> Jau, ich weiß
<dadrc> Bei mir klappt es ja auch.
<pog> apropos persistent... irgend eine Task kickt mir immer wieder die falschen Nameserver rein...
<TheInfinity> pog: networkmanager?
<nevchen> dadrc:  bei mir quitiert er es jetzt mit: Beim Betrieb von CUPS trat ein Fehler auf: 'client-error-not-possible'.
<pog> wenn ich mittels nm das netz stoppe und starte ist der NS korrekt.
<pog> aber nach ein einem Zeitintervall hab ich wieder das falsche Set in resolv.conf
<pog> vielleicht muss ich die Kiste ganz runterfahren, wobei ich ja immer noch suche, woher diese anderen NS herkommen.
<dadrc> nevchen, kann ich hier nicht reproduzieren. Guck mal, wo der Fehler herkommt, vielleicht spuckt Google da ja was aus
<nevchen> dadrc:  thx
<fritsch> pog: mal in /var/log/syslog geschaut?
<fritsch> pog: wenn es network-manager macht, dann schreibt der das da rein
<pog> da ich hier mittels LAN arbeite, werde ich halt mal versuchen, den eth1 in /network/interfaces zu konfigurieren.
<pog> der NM macht es korrekt, nur nach mehreren Minuten ist wieder das falsche drinn.
<pog> ich kann man die logs anschauen, thanks fritsch
<fritsch> pog: falsch im sinne von "irgendwas"? oder ein möglicher dns?
<pog> ein DNS der sehr lahm ist.
<fritsch> pog: wer liefert den aus?
<pog> wenn ich das wuesste...
<fritsch> pog: könnte einfach sein, dass der lease aktualisiert wird
<fritsch> und dabei der dns mitkommt
<pog> ich glaube, dass die prozedur dhclient, die NS in resolv.conf zuordnet.
<dadrc> Ein "rogue" DHCP-Server im Netz, der falsche DNS-Server announced? Hat 'ne Bekannte hingekriegt, weil sie ihr iPhone über ein Ad-Hoc-Wlan ins Netz bringen wollte (nicht fragen)
<pog> aber dhclient.conf und diese Sachen sind bei mir alle nicht NS-Relevant.l
<fritsch> pog: dann gibt es die möglichkeit das in der /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf mehr oder weniger zu forcieren
<pog> dadrc: dankie fuer den Hinweis.
<pog> ja, ich kann versuchen, dort die korrekten NS zuzuordnen, sollte gehen. 
<dadrc> Musste nur gerade dran denken, weil die Sympthome ähnlich klingen -- wenn es was bringt, nehm ich das in den offiziellen Hilfe-Kanon auf ;)
<pog> dadrc: komisch ist, dass es Bluewin-NS sind, und ich gehe mit cyberlink aufs Netz.
<fritsch> ich würde erstmal gucken, ob etwas geloggt wird
<fritsch> dann kann man sehen, woher der lease kommt
<fritsch> ist komisch, dass sich nur der dns ändert
<fritsch> und nicht gleich die ip config der karte
<pog> meiner Meinung nach wurden "frueher" im resolv.con oft nur der forwarding Server es Routers zugordnet, damals machte ich auch oft korrekturen, damit ein Vernueftiger NS aktiv ist. 
<pog> fritsch: ich werde das mal untersuchen.
<LetoThe2nd> ich kann mir bei ner https-verbindung ja im ff das zertifikat anschauen. kann ich auch irgendwo en detail sehen, welcher verschlüsselungsmechanismus genutzt wird?
<pog> wenn ich an dem Rechner noch wlan haette, koennt ich noch verstehen, dass der NM was macht, und veraendert. Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Dass immer was "falsch" neu zugeordnet wurde, war vielelicht das aehnliche Prob. 
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, bei mir steht das unter "More Information", wenn ich auf das blaue Dings in der Adressleiste klicke
<dadrc> Ganz unten, "Technical Details"
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: eben nicht. das zertifikat, ja. und die tatsache, dass es verschlüsselt wird. aber nicht _wie_
<dadrc> → "Connection Encrypted: High-Grade Encryption (AES-256 256 Bit)
<LetoThe2nd> hmh
<pog> ja er findet ein gateway Feb 21 11:24:31 U1004 NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.0.1
<pog> ist doch der NM, der das macht...
<pog> dubios, dass wenn ich ueber das applet neu starte, dass er die configurierten NS nimmt.
<anarchysm_> Tagchen!
<anarchysm_> Woran kann es liegen, dass das WLAN unter Ubuntu unbrauchbar ist, während es unter Windows problemlos läuft?
<pog> anarchysm_: was heisst unbrauchbar? 
<pog> mein Kollege hat zwar auch gesagt, von einem empfindlichen Empfaenger, kann er gewisse Netze nur ueber Windows gebrauchen, andere gehen aber.
<pog> bie mir geht wlan eigentlich recht unproblematisch...
<anarchysm_> Ich 'versuche' gerade, Updates zu machen.. allerdings schwankt der Down zwischen 0 und 120kb
<anarchysm_> Und.. dadurch dauert es mittlerweile fast 2h für lächerliche 100MB
<pog> kontrollier mal ob ein ping auf eine IP-Addr viel schneller ist als auf ein Name, vllt hast Du auch eher DNS-Probleme
<pog> hast Du bei einem grossen File auch miese Performance?
<anarchysm_> Hm.. wie bekomme ich jetzt die IP von Google? Auf URL geht es bis 310ms hoch
<dadrc> "PING google.de (74.125.43.106) 56(84) bytes of data."
<anarchysm_> Keine Ahnung.. er unterbricht bei großen und kleinen Dateien
<pog> wie lange wartest Du am Bildschirm auf Return, das ist wichtig, ein ping geht bei mir sofort, waehrend ich auf die URL oft eine halbe Minute warte...
<anarchysm_> So.. 15 Sek
<pog> ist viel zu langsam...
<pog> un normale IP auch so lange?
<anarchysm_> 104 packets transmitted, 76 received, 26% packet loss, time 231026ms
<pog> wenn IP auch nicht geht, hab ich k.a. 
<anarchysm_> Auf IP geht's schneller.. eine Sek höchstens
<pog> kann natuerlich schon am Gateway sein und an der Art, wie Linux das anspricht.
<anarchysm_> Eh.. na ja.. sonst läufts ja auch
<k1l> ich würde erstmal richtung hardware und treiber forschen
<nevchen> daku:  thx probelm ist solved :)
<pog> ich hatte so komische faelle, dass gewisse Pings vom router nicht absetzbar waren, die ich auf dem rechner absetzen konnte, ist noch schwierig zu debuggen...
<dadrc> nevchen, falscher Typ mit 'da' am Anfang. Aber schön :)
<anarchysm_> Wie gesagt.. normalerweise läuft es.. ist das erste Mal, dass das so rumkotzt
<nevchen> dadrc:  ups sorry , dann dir auch nochmal thx ;)
<dadrc> Gerne... und damit erstmal weg
<pog> manchmal hilft auch ein neuer sudo dhclient Netzschnittetelle oder es braucht sogar einen Systemneustart, kann manchmal helfen. 
<derLars> conky unter kde läuft nicht. Meldung: Speicherzugriffsfehler. Leider stimmt der Pfad nicht mehr wie ich Programme im Arbeitsflächenfenster unterstützen" aktiviert kann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky/Probleml%C3%B6sungen
<nevchen> dadrc:  für die zukunft die lösung war: The solution is that the URI is parallel:/dev/usblp0
<breaker313> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Posfix direkt mitzuteilen Dateianhänge an bestimmte Adressen ins Filesystem zu verschieben/kopieren? 
<derLars> breaker313: so etwas kann sieve sript lösen
<breaker313> derLars: ist es nur per Skript möglich?
<anarchysm_> Hm.. na ja. Neustart mache ich jetzt nicht.. keine Lust, im schlimmsten Fall noch einmal alles mit dem Speed runterladen zu müssen.
<anarchysm_> Danke trotzdem
<pog> also dhclient ist einfach abzusetzen, wuerde das mal probieren.
<anarchysm_> < n00b
<derLars> breaker313: ob NUR, weis ich nicht. ich habe es so gelöst. ich nutze allerdings den kolab server der postfix enthält
<anarchysm_> Eine Frage noch.. kann man den Downspeed für die Aktualisierungen irgendwie begrenzen?
<pog> nicht, dass ich wuesste, ich hatte allerdings nie probleme neben updates noch zu surfen.
<apollo13> ja kann man, aber das funktioniert natürlich nicht
<pog> (wenn netz korrekt laeuft natuerlich).
<anarchysm_> Sobald Updates gezogen werden, kann ich surfen vergessen.. also, sobald sie 'normal' gezogen werden
<apollo13> nunja limitieren hilft da auch nix
<anarchysm_> Parallele Downloads eiern dann iwo bei ein paar B rum
<apollo13> bzw nicht viel, aber machbar ist es; google mal nach apt-get config und bandwithlimit
<anarchysm_> Hmz
<LetoThe2nd> wenn aber nicht die bandbreite das problem ist sondern der namelookup, bringt das beste limit nichts.
<anarchysm_> Klingt ja optimal.
<LetoThe2nd> das ist dann in etwa so melonenöl-autolackpflege für 20€/ml. fühlt sich cool an zu haben, aber sinnlos.
<apollo13>  ot :þ
<anarchysm_> Überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung. << ?!
<apollo13> sonst kann man ja noch ipv6 abschalten, hilft hin und wieder…
<apollo13> aber in dem fall bezweifel ichs ;)
<pog> es gibt die unmoeglichsten Fehler, mal hatte ich das Problem dass ein ping ging aber nicht ein wget, lag auch an der Namensaufloesung.
<LetoThe2nd> same here. wenn die name resolution hakt, muss man da angreifen. nicht aussen rum doktern.
<LetoThe2nd> (@apollo)
<anarchysm_> Ich geb's auf.
<apollo13> 8.8.8.8 als nameserver und alles rennt wieder :þ
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: nen download der nach nen paar sekunden auf bytes zusammenbricht hat imo wenig mit ns zu tun
<pog> schau doch mal was Du in /etc/resolv.conf hast
<pog> wenn nur der Gateway drinnen ist, mach ein paar normale NS rein.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: unter umständen schon, wenn nämlich die timeouts von nem anderen, parallel laufenden download den stack so verlangsamen dass dann der download über seinen eigenen timeout rausflight.
<LetoThe2nd> sch**** verkettungseffekte :-)
<pog> kann man eigentlich die Funkionalitaet (Responsetime) eines NS auf der Commandline testen, resp. wie?
<anarchysm_> Da steht nur nameserver und 'ne IP
<pog> was fuer eine IP?
<LetoThe2nd> pog: im schlimmsten falle halt "time nslookup $lustigerdomainname"
<pog> 192.168.0.1. o ae-
<anarchysm_> Ich würde auf.. Router-IP tippen *g
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: interessant
<anarchysm_> Also.. 192.bla
<pog> mach mal die rein: 213.189.128.1, 213.189.129.10 die gehen mein mir
<apollo13> oder 8.8.8.8
<BuZZ-T> pog: dig: ;; Query time: <xx> msec
<apollo13> ist irgendwie leichter zu merken^^
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: grund: das sliding window bei TCP braucht ja die ACK-pakete. und wenn er die nicht mehr rausbringt, weil der stack schon steht - dann steht der download gleich mit, obwohl bandbreite frei wär. 
<pog> immer nameserver IP1 dann die weiteren Zeilen, am Schluss das Gateway 192..
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: alles klar
<apollo13> so mahlzeit, cyl
<pog> apollo13: ist das tataechlich ein NS-Adresse, immerhin einfach zu merken.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: fundierte gegendarstellung natürlich ausdrücklich erwünscht. mahlzeit. :-)
<apollo13> pog: google, 8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4 (oder wars 8.8.8.4 kA)
<pog> ah, gut thanks.
<LetoThe2nd> BuZZ-T: interessant *notiert*
<anarchysm_> Man, man. Usability ist anders.
<anarchysm_> Gut, mal testen. Danke :)
<_moep_> wo ändere bei ich bei opencalc farbe bei nem diagramm
<breaker313> @derLars: Danke
<ppl8x> guten morgen
<darkpudel> mahlzeit =)
<ppl8x> hab grad neu aufgesetzt, und weiß nichtmehr wie das packet hieß damit ich die hellichkeit kontrollieren kann, backports oder so? weiß jemand wie ich das finde? finde @moment nur wirless backports
<darkpudel> hattest du vorher ein applet für die helligkeit?
<belZe> Ist das hier immernoch aktuell oder funktionieren die Pakete mittlerweile? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#Maverick Notes (Xen 4.0.1 pvops on Ubuntu 10.10)
<belZe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#Maverick%20Notes%20(Xen 4.0.1%20pvops%20on%20Ubuntu%2010.10)
<belZe> So :)
<belZe> Argh
<ppl8x> belZe:  war eigentlich nur ein packet was ich installieren musste dann hat alles wieder funktioniert
<belZe> ppl8x: Schauen wir mal :)
<k1l> ppl8x: welcher laptop denn?
<ppl8x> samsung n210
<ppl8x> ich kanns nicht finden,.. also das waren so 2-3 packete, damit meine fn tasten fehen... einmal wireless bluetooth brightness  cpu glaub ich auch...
<k1l> ppl8x: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netbooks#Samsung-N220-de und http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/funktionstasten-samsung-n/
<k1l> (btw am einfachsten mal nach "laptopbezeichnung ubuntu" suchen, das spuckt sicher einige aus, die vor dem selben problem standen)
<ppl8x> danke genau das was ichgesucht hab :)
<ppl8x> danke für eure hilfe werde es jetzt mal installieren
<ppl8x> okay, die fntasten für hellichkeit gehen, hellichkeit verstellt sich aber nicht -.-
<C_A_M> moin
<burli> moin
<Sulumar> Morgen
<Deem> ma aufe Uhr gelinst?
<MOSMarauder> moin
<MOSMarauder> problem wegen WUBU/Ubuntu 10.10
<Deem> ,frag? MOSMarauder 
<shetlandpony> MOSMarauder: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<MOSMarauder> ich hab den Wubi installer normal ausgeführt worauf er sich 10.10 AMD64 gezogen hat. Als dann der neustart kam bootete er bis zur config hoch wo er sioch dann nromal einrichtet
<MOSMarauder> deem : ich frage schon lass mich doch meine frage erst mal formulieren
<Fuchs> kleine Warnung vorneweg: Wubi ist hier weder sonderlich gerne gesehen noch wirklich supported, 
<MOSMarauder> also nach neustart wo die config beendet wird kommt fehlermeldung es sei keine ROOT definiert udn ich solle das mit dem Partitionierungswerkzeug nachholen
<Fuchs> also wenn nichts ernsthaftes gegen eine "richtige" Installation spricht, dann waere ich dafuer. 
<MOSMarauder> tut es aber
<MOSMarauder> (leider)
<MOSMarauder> ich hab keine HDD frei 
<MOSMarauder> und vorhandere Partitionen verkleinern usw halte ich nix von
<MOSMarauder> zumal das nur als weiteres "Test" und Compile system da laufen soll
<MOSMarauder> einen WUBI chan gibts ja leider nicht sonst hätte ich sicherlich dort gefragt
<e-i-k-e> moin
<Fuchs> MOSMarauder: da lief wohl was bei der Partitionierung der virtuellen harddisk schief
<Fuchs> MOSMarauder: klingt so, als fehle da das /, was natuerlich kritisch ist
<MOSMarauder> da kann man aber nix falsch machen
<MOSMarauder> du kannst da nur ne grösse auswählen.. mehr nicht
<Fuchs> ich weiss
<Fuchs> ich sagte "Lief schief", nicht "Du hast es falsch gemacht" 
<MOSMarauder> naja was soll er denn falsch machen?
<MOSMarauder> die "Discs" sind da
<Deem> wubi is sone sache. da kann viel schief, was kein mensch versteht =)
<sdx23> Partitionen verkleinern funktioniert idR. sehr gut. Falls doch was schiefgehen sollte, hat man Backups. Aber wenn du dich unbedingt mit Wubi rumquaelen willst, kannst du es ansonstne auch im englischen Channel versuchen, vielleicht kennen sich dort Leute damit aus.
<MOSMarauder> root mit 31 GB sowie ne swap
<Fuchs> MOSMarauder: dann koennte es im Bootloader falsch oder in der fstab falsch angegeben sein 
<Fuchs> MOSMarauder: das ist eben genau eins von den Wubi-spezifischen Problemen, die wir hier ungerne supporten 
<MOSMarauder> nunja Wubi ist aber nunmal Offizieller Part von Ubuntu :(
<Fuchs> wissen wir
<e-i-k-e> nutze mein NAS (QNAP) über NFS und habe die ordner auf meinem ubuntu rechner gemounted und die besitzrechte danach mittels chown auf meinen benutzer geändert. hat das auch auswirkungen darauf wie das NAS selbst die daten behandelt oder findet der chown nur lokal auf dem ubuntu client statt?
<Fuchs> wir moegen es trotzdem nicht, _weil_ es solche Probleme produziert
<MOSMarauder> ich erinnere mich das es mal pronlem gab nach UPDATES.. aber bisher keine wärend der installation
<e-i-k-e> was wäre die bessere alternative zu chown um volle schreibrechte für den benutzaccount zu erhalten?
 * apollo13 würde sich da bei nem homesys nicht allzuviel gedanken machen
<MOSMarauder> goot/grub gibbet noch nicht ..das sind ja sachen die er erst erstellen soll beim ersten boot
<e-i-k-e> ich befürchte nämlich, dass ich mir dank dem chown probleme in der hinsicht eingefangen habe, dass der samba server des NAS nicht ordentlich läuft
<MOSMarauder> if loopback loop0 /ubuntu/disks/root.disk; then
<MOSMarauder>         set root=(loop0) 
<MOSMarauder> das is zumindest im winboot angegeben
<hated_bob> quit
<MOSMarauder> man muss es ja nicht lieben, aber laufen sollte es schon
<MOSMarauder> der einzige untershied is doch eigendlich das keine echte HDD dazu mounted is sondern n DIskfile
<sdx23> MOSMarauder: Sollte. Tut aber eben oft nicht. Und genau deswegen raten die meisten Leute hier davon ab.
<MOSMarauder> ein problem dieser art scheint bisher unbekannt zu sein. Zumindet im WIKI is nix darüber zu finden... alles mögliche sonst, aber eben nicht das
<Fuchs> MOSMarauder: Du kannst noch bei bugs.launchpad.net schauen
<MOSMarauder> hm stimmt da hab ich noch nicht geschaut
<MOSMarauder> nix was auch nur im ansatz ähnlich ist
<Fuchs> dann erstell einen :) 
<MOSMarauder> noch suche ich ja nach ner lösung... C:\ubuntu\installation-logs.zip <-- den hat er ja noch netmal angelegt ..soweit kam er wohl net im linux teil 
<LetoThe2nd> mal noch was lusitges zum knobeln:
<MOSMarauder> Fuchs> MOSMarauder: dann koennte es im Bootloader falsch oder in der fstab falsch angegeben sein  <--- is zumindest in keiner der dateien auf der Win seite zu finden. das Boot/grum is fast leer bis auch ne grub.cfg
<MOSMarauder> und da wird nur die CD mounted zur weiteren installation
<k1l> MOSMarauder: was hälst du von nem erneutem install? ist es reproduzierbar?
<LetoThe2nd> dualscreen-setup mit fglrx, 2 x-server, gnome mit awesome als windowmanager. auf einem bildschirm alles wunderbar, auf dem anderen wird der mauszeiger nur so lange richtig angezeigt, wie man innerhalb einer applikation ist, die diesen "manuell" richtig setzt. fährt man wieder heraus, wird er fehlerhaft angezeigt. fehlerhaft bedeutet: ein ca. 40x40 pixel grosses zufallsmuster mit schwarzen punkten drin.
<MOSMarauder> k1l: ja ich habs 3x gemacht
<MOSMarauder> jedesmal vorher deinstalled natürlich
<k1l> btw ist wubi auch mehr als goodie zum testen gedacht. von einer nachhaltigen nutzung ist da eh abzusehen.
<MOSMarauder> wie gesagt hauptsächlich wenn ich da was testen will was die ganze HW benötigt
<k1l> MOSMarauder: dann melde nen bug. vlt weiss einer der devs da was. 
<MOSMarauder> das meiste mach ich sonst in ner VM
<MOSMarauder> aber dakann ich weder VDPau testen noch einige andere sachen
<k1l> MOSMarauder: nen live-usbstick oder ne live-cd ist schnell zur hand und die kopplung an win hat deutlich zu viele nachteile. 
<MOSMarauder> live cd geht net weil da keine NV HW driver installed sind
<MOSMarauder> und erst recht keine DVB-S2 driver
<Fuchs> kann man installieren
<MOSMarauder> ja aber jedesmal neu  bei jedem boot ? nö xD
<Fuchs> kann man persistent gestalten, z.B. mit einem USB Livesystem
<MOSMarauder> live stick wäre ne alternative, aber ich hab keinen der gross genug wäre
<Fuchs> so oder so, Wubi ist _wirklich_ nicht empfohlen, genau aus den Gruenden
<Fuchs> melde am besten den Fehler bei launchpad
<MOSMarauder> ich habs ja auch nur benutzen wollen weil es eben am vorhandenen sys net so viel verändert
<MOSMarauder> und jederzeit SChwupps wieder weg is
<oliver_> Hi there. I have a big problem. I have reinstalled my ubuntu server. Now I want to mount my old raid again. So I insertet the two disks. But now I dont know what to do? Can anybody help?
<k1l> ,german? oliver_ 
<shetlandpony> oliver_: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
 * LetoThe2nd würde spontan an "man mdadm" denken.
<oliver_> Entschuldigung.  Also: Ich habe meinen Server neu installiert und möchte gerne mein altes raid 0 wieder mounten. Habe also die beiden Platten in den Server gesteckt. Leider steht in allen Howtos nur, wie man ein neues Raid anlegt, aber nicht, wie man ein "altes" aktiviert :(
<MOSMarauder> ah zumindest bin ich nicht ganz allein: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wubi-erstellt-kein-root-dateisystem/#post-2509695
<shetlandpony> MOSMarauder's url: http://tinyurl.com/4uo855o | Wubi erstellt kein Root-Dateisystem › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<LetoThe2nd> oliver_: und hier noch der GIDF-a***tritt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID#Wechsel-des-Betriebssystems
<oliver_> Klasse Link! Vielen Dank. Werde es gleich einmal probieren und mich noch einmal melde
<wubi> abend
<LetoThe2nd> oliver_: googlen macht 5€ pro präsentierten link, übrigens.
<wubi> kann ich bei ubuntu logs für programstarte und ip trafik erstelen?
<LetoThe2nd> heute ist WWD.... world wubi day.
<MOSMarauder> na das wäre es doch mal xD
<wubi> :/
<LetoThe2nd> wubi: <hint>wenn du deine frage in einer formulierung und sprache stellst, die man versteht, steigt die antwortwahrscheinlichkeit enorm. :-)</hint>
<wubi> ok
<wubi> geht darum ubuntu hat doch eine möglichkeit die programstarts an cronical zu denen 
<LetoThe2nd> sprache: fail.
<oliver_> Mist. mdadm findet kein Raid ?!?
<LetoThe2nd> wubi: versuch mal einfach, ohne enter dazwischen in einem lesbar, verständlichen, deutschen satz dein anliegen zu schildern.
<pasp> sitze ich direkt an meinem ubuntu server kann ich tippen: "apt-get i<tab>" und es wir zu apt-get install", über putty geht das nicht. warum?
<dadrc> Weil putty das nicht kann
<dadrc> Ist ein Feature deiner Shell
<Fuchs> putty ist ssh, ergo nutzt das die Zielshell. Das muesste somit gehen. 
<pasp> das dachte ich auch so
<pasp> muss ja nur den tab weitergeben
<Fuchs> richtig
<Fuchs> unter welcher $SHELL bist Du da eingeloggt? 
<dadrc> hmm, wenn ihr damit kommt... auch wieder richtig.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<pasp> in der bash
<Fuchs> pasp: dann duerfte das eine putty-Einstellung sein
<pasp> tippe ich "apt-g<tab> wird es auch automatisch vervollständigt
<k1l> pasp: sind das die gleichen user? das ist ne einstellung der autovervollständigung
<Guest96463> hiho, was ist der unterschied zwischen den pakete default-djk und openjdk-6-jdk
<Guest96463> default-jdk meine ich
<beaver74> pasp, dass bei dir das install vervollstaendigt wird... ist bei mir nicht so, wuerde es hier aber wohl auch gerne sehen
<dadrc> Guest96463, default-jdk ist ein Metapaket
<dadrc> " This package points to the Java runtime, or Java compatible development kit recommended for this architecture, which is openjdk-6-jdk for amd64."
<Guest96463> dadrc,  d.h. default-jdk ist ein zusatz zu openjdk ?
<Guest96463> oder was bedeutet metapaket ?
<Fuchs> Guest96463: das ist ein virtuelles Paket, das selber nichts bereitstellt
<dadrc> Guest96463, nein, kein Zusatz, im Grunde nur ein Alias
<Fuchs> Guest96463: es verweist auf n-Pakete, die dadurch installiert werden
<Guest96463> achso
<pasp> immer der gleiche user, das install wird nur beim lokalen arbeiten direkt am server vervollständigt
<Fuchs> pasp: vielleicht ist die Vervollstaendigung von $TERM abhaengig
<Fuchs> pasp: kannst Du die mal vergleichen? 
<Guest96463> wenn ich java programmieren will, reicht mir dann das openjdk ?
<Guest96463> oder sollte ich noch paar andere dazu installieren
<Fuchs> ich empfehle eigentlich das von sun, 
<k1l> ,java? Guest96463 
<Fuchs> aber ja, prinzipiell reicht es
<shetlandpony> Guest96463, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Guest96463> Fuchs,  ich dachte es gibt kein sun mehr
<Guest96463> wurde doch von oracle übernommen
<Fuchs> ist das gleiche, anders angeschrieben. Aber das JDK meine ich. 
<pasp> danke fuchs für die ansätze, were mir das nochmal anschauen müssen...
<Guest96463> finde ich das jdk von sun auch in synaptic?
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> nur ueber das Partner-Repo, steht im oben verlinkten Java-Artikel
<Guest96463> E: Paket »sun-java6-doc« hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<Guest96463> ich hab im synaptic die canonical partner paketquelle aktiviert
<oliver_> Ich glaube, man kann kein Raid, dass man unter 10.10 aufgebaut hat unter 10.04LTS mounten :( Kann das sein? Der meckert den Superblock an
<beaver74> das 64bit Oracle JRE laesst sich nur manuell ueber den Download installieren, wie hier beschrieben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation , ist noch nicht in den Partner-Repos?
<pog> ich seh grad im log, dass ca. alle 1/4 ein dhc request abgesetzt wird...
<pog> renewal in 1508 seconds (ca. immer ein leicht anderer Wert)
<beaver74> pog, "dhcp request" meinst du?
<JSeann> moin
<JSeann> wie kann ich per shell die ip des rechners setzen?
<mgolisch> ifconfig
<mgolisch> oder mit ip
<beaver74> JSeann, oder fest, in /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest96463> wo finde ich die sources.list datei in der meine quellen für apt-get stehen ?
<Guest96463> sind diese quellen unabhängig von den einstellungen, die ich in synaptic mache?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: gottseidank nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> ,sources.list? Guest96463 
<shetlandpony> Guest96463, sources.list ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Guest96463> LetoThe2nd,  warum? ist das so schlimm ?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: denk doch mal logisch.... was passieren würde, wenn sich jedes tool, mit dem du was installieren/deinstallieren kannst ne eigene liste halten würde. und wenn die sich vielleicht sogar noch überschneiden würden...
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: eine liste für alle, und ob du jetzt apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, kpackagekit oder sonstwas nimmst ist völlig piep...
<JSeann> ich sage erstmal danke
<smt> wo wende ich mich am besten hin für hilfe ezüglich der konfiguration eines netzwerkes (nicht der rechner, sondern das netzwerk selbst)
<Guest96463> LetoThe2nd,  warum finde ich das paket sun-java6-doc nicht ?
<Guest96463> das müsste in canonical partners universe sein
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: möglich.
<beaver74> JSeann, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IP-Adresse_wechseln koennte dir noch helfen
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: nimmst du vielleicht die verhunzte schnellsuche von synaptic?
<mgolisch> softwarecenter bestimmt..
<Guest96463> nö ich mach apt-get sun-java6-doc
<Guest96463> und kriege E: Paket »sun-java6-doc« hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<mgolisch> ah
<Guest96463> apt-get install
<Guest96463> sorry
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: dann wär der erste schritt, die richtige suche zu nehmen. der zweite wär, mal links unten in synaptic auf "ursprung" zu klicken, dann zu schauen ob die quelle wirklich da ist und was da alles drin ist.
<pog> ja. beaver74, und der setzt mir wieder einen Nameserver ein, den er nicht sollte, nimmt nicht den, den ich fuer auto eth1 gewaehlt habe.
<beaver74> pog, hm
<Guest96463> benutzt apt-get intall erstmal ne schnellsuche ?
<pog> komisch, dass bei manuellen Netzstart die DNS beruecksichtigt werden.
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: apt-get benutzt gar keine suche. das hat gibts oder gibts nicht.
<beaver74> pog, hatte nur nachgefragt, weil mit dhc so unbekannt war ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: mach doch bitte mal das, was ich grade sagte.
<beaver74> s/mit/mir/
<shetlandpony> beaver74 meant: pog, hatte nur nachgefragt, weil mir dhc so unbekannt war ;)
<Guest96463> gibts nicht :(
<Guest96463> LetoThe2nd, 
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: ich behauote jetzt mal eiskalt, dass du lügst.
<Guest96463> keine treffer bei der suche
<Guest96463> wenn ich sun-java6-doc eingebe
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: das sagte ich auch nicht. du musst schon den ganzen post lesen.
<pog> Also. Guest96463 apt hat ein index, dieser wird mit apt-get update erstellt und erneuert, mit apt-cache search kann man dann pakete suchen.
<pog> apt-get install verlangt den genauen Paketnamen.
<Guest96463> LetoThe2nd,  ok quelle ist nicht da :(
<pog> mache doch mal apt-cache search sun
<Guest96463> obwohl ich es bei paketquellen angezeigt habe
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: und mir sagt synaptic, dass das paket nicht existiert. jede mange andere sun-java*-pakete, aber genau dieses nicht. ergo: wer auch immer dir erzählt hat dass du das installieren sollst, hat einfach nicht recht.
<bullgard> '~$ netstat -a; Proto=TCP; Local Address=*:sunrpc; Foreign Address=*:*; State=LISTEN'. Was bedeutet hier »sunrpc«?
<smt> gibts keinen (deutschsprachigen) channel für netzwerk-fragen?
<LetoThe2nd> smt: google, oder unseren wundervollen OT-Kanel (#ubuntu-de-offtopic)
<Guest96463> das steht da http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation   :(
<pog> wenn Du eine neue Quelle anhaengst, muss man den index zuerst aktuelisieren, z.B. apt-get update (oder befehle fuer andere manager, die auf apt basieren).
<Guest96463> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-source sun-java6-demo sun-java6-doc sun-java6-fonts 
<beaver74> bullgard, damit ist der tcp 111 Port gemeint, es wird nur ausgeschrieben
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: na dann hat das wiki da nen fehler und du einen tollen grund, es zu korrigieren.
<bullgard> beaver74: Danke!
<beaver74> gern
<pog> smt: gibt's einen englischen Channel fuer Netzfragen?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: bzw, der artikel ist wunderbar. du hast dummerweise nur die hälfte gelesen.... :P
<mgolisch> #networking
<mgolisch> englisch kann doch eh jeder..
<beaver74> bullgard, man koennte auch <SNAP>Local Address=*:111<SNAP> schreiben, waere gleich, das TCP war ja zuvor bestimmt.
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: da steht: sun-java6-doc (multiverse, optionale Dokumentation für Java, nur bis Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala) ... ... ... möchtest du was hinzufügen? ;-)
<smt> pog: keine Ahnung, hab keinen gefunden
<Guest96463> LetoThe2nd,  hm stimmt
<Guest96463> shit
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: also heute dein erster lerneffekt als angehender programmierer: schlecht - nur copy-paste-von quelltext aus dem netz. gut - auch den nervigen text dazwischen lesen.
<pog> smt: als  #networking gibt es, danke mgolisch
<Guest96463> k
<Guest96463> warum nimmt man die doc raus?
<Guest96463> aus rechtlichen gründen ?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest96463: keine ahnung. frag google, frag sun, frag die changelogs... vielleicht ists woanders integriert worden. kannst es ja als neue herausforderung betrachten, das selbst herauszufinden.
<Guest96463> ok
<pog> macht das einen Sinn, dass alle 1/4 Stunde ein DHCP-Request abgesetzt wird, und wo ist das definiert?
<LetoThe2nd> pog: kommt u.U. daher, dass der DHCP-server eben nur 15min als lease time vergibt.
<pog> LetoThe2nd: ev. kann man es auf dem router anders konfigurieren, mal schauen, thanks.
<beaver74> macht afaik nur Sinn wenn der DHCP Server an seine Grenzen kommt und davor steht keine Adressen mehr verteilen zu koennen, die dann er dann so fuer neu Rechner freigeben kann.
<LetoThe2nd> depends.
<beaver74> danke :)
<bullgard> beaver74: Ja, danke!
<Pilatus> ich habe da ein komische Phänomen ich kann mich auf einem entferntem System per SSH Key nur einloggen wenn ich selbst mit meinem User dort lokal angemeldet bin ansonsten bekomme ich ein Permission denied (publickey).
<Pilatus> Sprich ist ein andere User angemeldet geht es nicht. Dabei habe ich in meiner .ssh/config meinen User definiert der ist auf beiden System Identisch 
<Pilatus> habe ich was übersehen ?
<sash_> Pilatus: /home verschluesselt?
<Pilatus> sash_: Nein
<sash_> Pilatus: was sagt /var/log/auth.log?
<TheInfinity> mal eine frage die ggf. ein bisschen doof klingen mag. ich muss jemandem root zugriff auf meinen server geben wegen geteilter administration und der abgabe von weniger schweren aufgaben. ich traue der firma aber nicht vollständig und würde gerne ein weilchen schauen ob der mist mit dem server macht - sprich (key?)logging des sshd. wie würdet ihr das umsetzen?
<robert13r31241> hallo
<robert13r31241> ich habe ein problem mit meiner LAN-Transferrate. Ich hab mein Laptop direct  an meinem NAS angesteckt und beide laufen mit 1000TX-FD.
<robert13r31241> Wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit mit rsync  und time und einer 1,xGB Datei ermittle komme ich nur auf 3.6MB/s.
<robert13r31241> Dass sind 3,6*8 = 30,4Mbit/s und das ist weit weg von 1000Mbit/s
<TheInfinity> robert13r31241: was für ein NAS ist das?
<sdx23> robert13r31241: Was transferierst du da? Mit welchen Dateisystemen?
<TheInfinity> robert13r31241: limitierend ist bei sowas nicht die netzwerkgeschwindigkeit sondern das NAS / Dateisysteme / Protokoll
<robert13r31241> TheInfinity, QNAP 
<Pilatus> geh mal ne runde einkaufen 
<Pilatus> buis später
<TheInfinity> robert13r31241: ok, damit hast du was einigermaßen fixes
<robert13r31241> Ich tranferiere eine avi-Datei und nutze ext4 als FS
<robert13r31241> das Protokoll ist IP/TCP/SSL/SSH und halt rsync
<robert13r31241> gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, um die Geschwindigkeit ohne Datei zu messen?
<robert13r31241> und XFS unterstützt die QNAP nicht ohne weiteres :-(
<dAnjou> robert13r31241: irgendwas musste schon übertragen
<dAnjou> und am einfachsten is wohl ne datei mit bekannter größe
<olli_> hallo, wie kann ich meinen eigenen Benutzer angeben, mit dem ich in Nautilus auf eine Windows Freigabe bzw Rechner zugreifen will?
<olli_> oder muss ich da den Umweg über smbmount gehen?
<beanie> olli_ ich würde mir für die Freigaben einen Favoriten anlegen (über Verbindung zu Server unter "Orte")
<beanie> Lesezeichen hinzufügen heißt es richtig, sorry. da musst du den Haken setzen und einen Namen vergeben
<Guest96463> benutzt ihr eine IDE für java für ubuntu ?
<Guest96463> taugt eclipse was für linux ?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> (zu beiden Fragen) 
<beanie> Anfänger oder fortgeschritten?
<olli_> beanie, gute Idee ich glaub so mache ich das auch, das ist irgendwie alles noch sehr instabil mit dem ganzen Windows Freigaben Kram
<Guest96463> Fuchs,  ist eclipse auch für c
<Guest96463> auch für c++ gut?
<Fuchs> ja
<dAnjou> Guest96463: das is letztendlich ne rein subjektive sache
<Fuchs> und es gibt eine huebsche Uebersicht
<x1o> sry, hi iste es empfehlenswert wenn man einen core2duo hat ubuntu 64bit zu installieren? ist er dann schneller und wie sieht es dann mit software aus drittquallen aus?
<Fuchs> abhaengig von dem verbauten Speicher
<x1o> 2GB oder was meinst du Fuchs ?
<Fuchs> was Fremdquallen(sic!) betrifft: unsupported. Wenn es nicht geht: selber schuld
<Fuchs> vor > 4GB macht 64 Bit gar keinen Sinn 
<Fuchs> bei mehr macht es, aber es geht auch ohne (PAE) 
<x1o> also sollte man das nciht machen
<x1o> aber ist 64bit nicht bei manchen sachen schneller und so?
<Fuchs> als Normalnutzer merkst Du das mit _sehr_ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nie
<Fuchs> und weg
<x1o> ok danke Fuchs, bist die BESTE
<Deem> die?
<bullgard> Warum geben hostid und gethostip die IP-Adresse in unterschiedlichem Format aus?
<bullgard> s/die/die aktuelle/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: Warum geben hostid und gethostip die aktuelle IP-Adresse in unterschiedlichem Format aus?
<Guest96463> Ich habe das paket sun-java6-jre und das standardmässige openjdk-6-jre
<Guest96463> ist es beser eines zu löschen ?
<Guest96463> bei ecplipse findet er standardmässig irgendwie nur openjdk-6-jre , ich wollte eigentlich das sun paket verwenden
<Fuchs> x1o:  gem. aktueller ueberpruefung bin ich ein er, aber danke
<x1o> Guest96463, du kannst mit sonem programm das irgendwas mit alternatives heißt einstellen, dass sun als normales java eingestellt ist, dann sollte eclipse das auch erkennen
<beanie> Guest96463, ich würde beide drauf lassen. hab durch das löschen von openjdk probleme mit java applikationen bekommen
<beanie> du kannst sicherlich bei eclipse den pfad zum jdk angeben
<x1o> Guest96463, das prog heißt galternatives
<x1o> da kannste das alles ändern....
<beanie> Guest96463, pfad müsste so lauten: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<olli__> ich habe seid grade eben unter 10.10 das Problem, das meine mp3 "kratzen" und alles paar Sekunden Unterbrechungen haben. Ich habe schon neugestartet, bringt aber leider nichts
<Hootch> Abend. Seht ihr beim Anlegen von Lesezeichen per Drag & Drop im Chrome auch kein Popup, wenn man über den Lesezeichen Ordner ist? Wenn ja, was muss man da einstellen? Unter Windows +  Chrome geht dies
<olli__> das gibts doch nicht das das einfach so nicht mehr funktioniert.. Ich seh das auch nicht ein jedes Mal pulseaudio zu deinstallieren, das lief ja tagelang einwandfrei
<Guest96463> ich hab hier jetzt java-6-sun und java-6-sun1.6.0.22
<Guest96463> unterscheiden sich die 
<Guest96463> ?
<bullgard> olli__: Zuerst sagst Du "eben". Dann sagst Du: "jedes Mal".Bitte beschreibe Deinen Fehler genauer und widerspruchsfrei. 
<jokrebel> Hootch: Hier unter Chromium wenn ich einen Link in die Lesezeichenleiste ziehe werden anschließend bei einem Mouse-Over sowohl den Titel als auch die Adresse angezeigt. Meinst Du das?
<jokrebel> Hootch: In einem angelegtem Ordner allerdings geht dies nicht.
<olli__> bullgard, eben bezieht sich auf meine jetzige Ubuntu Installation, und ich installiere Ubuntu öfter mal neu, und es gab noch kein Release wo mein Sound mit der  HDA Intel Soundkarte jemals mal ohne Probleme funktioniert hat. Mit 10.10 hatte ich allerdings bisher Glück - bis eben. Ich benutzt audacious als Player, Vlc hab ich auch grade mal getestet, da kommen auch diese Störungen
<beanie> Guest96463, eigentlich brauchst du das java-6-sun. hast du was gefunden in eclipse, wo man den pfad zum jdk angibt?
<beanie> ich arbeite selbst mit netbeans
<olli__> das Problem scheint schon an ALSA direkt zu liegen, wenn ich es direkt Anspreche treten die Störungen schon auf, ich habe auch schon mal gemäß Wiki Alsa resettet, bringt leider nich#ts
<olli__> ja sicher.... jetzt gehts wieder wie von geisterhand, also ich gebs langsam auf..
<robert13r31241> ich habe eine gute methode zu testen der Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit gefunden www.speedtest.net
<robert13r31241> und die home-variante www.speedtest.net/mini
<leszek> hi
<ryu2k8> Hi leute habe ein problem mit meinem netbook, hab gestern desktop edition installiert ( hat alles funktioniert)
<ryu2k8> danach geupdatet und es funktioniert nichts mehr 
<dauerflucher> ryu2k8: auch "nichts" fängt irgendwo an und hört irgendwo auf
<ryu2k8> ich hab ein terminal
<ryu2k8> da steht busybox v,1.15.3
<ryu2k8> hab auch einen screen mit meinem handy gemacht kann ihn hoch laden wen ihr wollt
<sdx23> Als her damit.
<ryu2k8> okay mom 
<ryu2k8> lad ihn eben hoch
<sdx23> (wird ehh wieder mal ne nicht gemountete root-Partition sein.
<ryu2k8> das kann sein
<ryu2k8> woran kann das liegen?
<sdx23> Das sollte die Meldung uns dann sagen können.
<ryu2k8> okay 
<ryu2k8> hier : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/view/ef55267bd7 hoffe man kann es lesen ist mit handy fotografiert
<sdx23> hm, der eigentliche Fehler ist nicht bei. Scroll mal hoch und such nach nach ner Meldung, die was zum Mounten von / sagt.
<ryu2k8> da steht doch was mit mount
<ryu2k8> ich kann nicht scrollen
<sdx23> Shift + BildHoch/Runter
<ryu2k8> okay moment
<sdx23> Und das, was da mit mount steht sind Folgefehler, die eben genau darauf hindeuten, dass / nicht gemountet wurde, weil es die Mountpoints nicht gibt.
<ryu2k8> sonst gibts dort nix mit mount mehr
<sdx23> "/dev/sd* could not be found" oder was ähnliches?
<ryu2k8> es sind 2 seiten ich hab mal beides fotografiert
<ryu2k8> mom
<ryu2k8> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/view/f32394d543
<ryu2k8> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/view/778166f7ea
<ryu2k8> da sind beide =)
<sdx23> Mehr lässt sich nicht scrollen? Das sollte noch darüber sein.
<ryu2k8> nope
<sdx23> Live-CD/USB-Stick hast du zur Hand?
<ryu2k8> jop
<sdx23> Na dann mal auf. Sieh nach, ob sich das Device für die Root-Partition finden lässt und mach nen fsck.
<ryu2k8> hää
<ryu2k8> bitte für linux anfänger
<ryu2k8> sry :(
<sdx23> Oke, LiveCD booten. Dann Terminal aufmachen, "sudo fdisk -l" ansehen, das listet dir Partitionen auf. Da muss unteranderem die dabei sein, auf welcher / ist.
<sdx23> Das solltest du mitunter an der Größe sehen, wenn du weißt, wie groß die war/ist.
<ryu2k8> das heisst sozusagen auf linux ausprobierne 
<ryu2k8> dannn terminal
<sdx23> Bereits an dem, was du gepostet hast, dass diese Partition nicht gemountet werden kann und wird. Nur nicht warum.
<sdx23> Jop, genau.
<ryu2k8> okay 
<ryu2k8> das ist komisch weis zu 100 % das ich die root eingestellt habe
<ryu2k8> jetzt schonmal vielen dank für deine hilfe
<sdx23> Und das warum kann sein: Die Angabe des Devices ist falsch, also "/dev/sda1" beispielsweise ist es nicht. Oder die UUID ist falsch. Oder aber, und das ist wahrscheinlicher, das Dateisystem hat ne Macke.
<sdx23> Btw.: Was ist eigentlich davor passiert? Das ganze lief ja schonmal, oder? Waren Updates? Insbesondere des Kernels?
<ryu2k8> was ist bei dateisystem ne macke
<ryu2k8> also es war
<ryu2k8> so ich hat unity drauf
<ryu2k8> das hat mir nicht gefallen
<ryu2k8> hab das formatiert
<ryu2k8> und desktop drauf gemacht
<ryu2k8> das hat funktioniert ohne probleme
<ryu2k8> updates gemacht
<ryu2k8> auch kernel von .22 zu 25
<ryu2k8> und heute abend nach der arbeit war nur noch dieser bildschirm
<MeMyself> Hallo, wie kann in in der Konsole Ordner synchronisieren?
<apollo13> MeMyself: ?!
<sdx23> Oke, also ist das der erste Boot nach dem Update gewesen?
<ryu2k8> jop
<papachaotica> MeMyself, mit rsync
<ryu2k8> willste pic von sudo fdisk?
<MeMyself> ich habe einmal music vom nas kopiert und inzwischen ist neues dazugekommen und ich will einfach die dateien abgleichen
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Ist die Root-Partition da? So von der Größe her?
<sdx23> MeMyself: dann ist rsync genau das, was du suchst.
<ryu2k8> würde sagen ja
<MeMyself> okay danke
<ryu2k8> wird das irgendwie da gestellt das dort eins davon root ist 
<sdx23> ryu2k8: So ansich nicht. Mounte die mal, die du denkst, dass es ist. Soll heißen einfach mal mit Nautilus das "* Medium" öffnen.
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Wenn du das typische /etc /boot /mnt /var usw. siehst, wird sie das wohl sein :)
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Dann kannst du auch gleich weiter nach /var/log navigieren und dort die Datei "messages" mit einem Editor öffnen.
<sdx23> Am Ende derselben sollten dann die Meldungen des letzten Boots stehen.
<ryu2k8> wie mach ich das sry :(
<ryu2k8> wenn ich es mounten will steht unable to mount dbus error gtk private remote etc....
<sdx23> Oh. Nagut. Dann nimm das Terminal und "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt", wobei du sda1 durch das entsprechende ersetzt.
<ryu2k8> das  rödelt aber es passiert nix
<MeMyself> wie kann ich einen befehl gestalten damit er durch ein verzeichniss und alle unterverzeichnisse daten mit z.b. *.rar löscht?
<Fuchs> via find mit -exec oder xargs 
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Heißt ohne Meldung wieder nen neuen Prompt bekommen? Dann ist alles gut.
<dAnjou> Fuchs: find kennt -delete
<Fuchs> noch einfacher, in dem Fall. Danke dAnjou 
<ryu2k8> ne da ist keine schrift
<ryu2k8> heisst
<ryu2k8> er hängt in dem befehl
<ryu2k8> dort ist kein neuer prompt
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Achso. Kein neuer Prompt, macht nur irgendwas. Mal abwarten. Wenn lange gewartet "demsg" in einem anderen Terminal ansehen. Wenn IO-Errors zu sehen sind: Fluchen.
<dAnjou> MeMyself: ein UNGETESTETES beispiel ist `find <ordner> -type f -iname "*.rar"`
<ryu2k8> wie lange noch warten 5min?
<sdx23> ryu2k8: nö, alles über 20s ist zu lange.
<dAnjou> oh falsch, der is besser ->  `find <ordner> -type f -iname "*.rar" -delete`
<sdx23> Also für ein normales Mount.
<ryu2k8> ist bestimmt über 20 sec
<MeMyself> dAnjou: danke für den ansatz
<sdx23> dAnjou: schade, ich dachte, das war per intent, damit er erst sieht, was er löschen wird.
<dAnjou> sdx23: stimmt, hätt ich sagen müssen
<ryu2k8> und was jetzt?
<ryu2k8> er sagt demsg ist kein command
<apollo13> demsg != dmesg
<Fuchs> dmesg
<sdx23> Sorry, Typo.
<ryu2k8> da steht skipping edid probe due to cached edid
<russell1> hi, mein computer verbindet sich nicht mehr mit meinem wlan. mit fester ip zeigt er zwar an, dass er verbunden ist, aber ich habe trotzdem keine verbindung
<apollo13> weiß jemand was die rules waren damit network-manager die kontrolle über ein interface übernimmt? war auto in etc/…/interfaces genug?
<jokrebel> gn8
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Das heißt nur, dass dein Bildschirm nicht sehr gesprächig ist.
<ryu2k8> oh oh
<russell1> mit anderen clienten im netzwerk geht es, und mit anderen netzwerken an meinem computer auch...
<ryu2k8>  filesystem error recorded
<sdx23> apollo13: nö, ganz aus der interfaces raus.
<ryu2k8>  from previos mount
<ryu2k8> IQ failure
<ryu2k8> IO
<apollo13> sdx23: hrmpf
<ryu2k8> was heisst das?
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Oke, das klingt danach, als solltest du a) ein Backup angelegt habe, und b) eine neue Festplatte besorgen.
<ryu2k8> festplatte kaputt?
<sdx23> Allerdings noch nicht sicher.
<sdx23> ,smart? ryu2k8 
<shetlandpony> Sorry sdx23, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber smart
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Das in dem Artikel genannte Paket smartmontools, bzw. das darin enthaltene Tool smartctl kann dir genaueres über die Platte sagen.
<sdx23> Sofern sie das unterstützt, was bei normalen Festplatten der Fall sein dürfte.
<ryu2k8> also das installieren
<ryu2k8> kann es sein das die festplatte im arsch ist?
<ryu2k8> nicht wirklich odeR?
<apollo13> sdx23: managed=True in der ifupdown section von /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf 
<apollo13> bzw nm-system-settings.conf
<sdx23> apollo13: Ah, cool. Wusste ich noch nicht, danke.
<apollo13> nur fraglich was das dann alles putt macht *fg*
<apollo13> muss ich wohl beizeiten in ner vm testen
<sdx23> apollo13: Mit Rausnehmen sollte es jedenfalls auch tun, iirc.
<apollo13> sdx23: schon mal versucht eth0:1 rauszunehmen?
<apollo13> dann tu ich mir etwas schwer das überhaupt zu definieren^^
<sdx23> apollo13: ic.
<sdx23> ryu2k8: I/O-errors deuten darauf hin, doch. Zumal das Dateisystem ja auch Fehler hat.
<sdx23> oder "Fehler zu haben scheint."
<ryu2k8> boa hne das ding ist neu -.-
<ryu2k8> vllt ist auch einfach das dateisystem fehler haft
<ryu2k8> vllt einfach nochmal einfach neuinstallieren`
<ryu2k8> es sind noch keine wichtigen daten auf dem ubuntu
<k1l> ryu2k8: auch neue festplatten können kaputt gehen, sogar eher als "mittelalte" (stichwort badewannenkurve"
<ryu2k8> :'(
<ryu2k8> noch jemand da?
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Sicher. Neuinstallieren kannst du versuchen. Zuvor kannst du aber auch noch versuchen, was da ist zu retten.
<sdx23> ,fsck? ryu2k8 
<shetlandpony> ryu2k8, fsck ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fsck
<sdx23> Hast du mal nachgesehen, was smart sagt?
<ryu2k8> ja aber installieren geht nicht das hängt sich auf
<sdx23> Mittels Synaptic? Kannst es auch mit "apt-get install smartmontools" holen, was gibt das aus?
<ryu2k8> could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg
<ryu2k8> und installieren geht auch nicht das hängt sich auch auf -.- also das system
<sdx23> Achso. Gut, dann mach nur den genannten fsck, das ist ja schon drauf.
<ryu2k8> ich hab mal den disk ultility geöffnet
<ryu2k8> und da steht bei smart status disk ist healthy
<sdx23> I/O-Errors deuten halt auf was anderes hin. Und dass / nicht gemountet wird ebenfalls. Aber gut, mach erstmal das fsck.
<ryu2k8> wenn ich ein gebe sudo fsck /dev/sda5 kommt device or resource ist busy while trying to open /dev/sda5 file system mounted or opened  exclusively by another programm
<sdx23> lsof /dev/sda5 # bzw. mount # helfen weiter.
<ryu2k8> ist das am anfang ein L ?
<sdx23> jop
<ryu2k8> also lsof /dev/sda5 # oder lsof /dev/sda5 .mount # ?
<ryu2k8> ??
<ryu2k8> das kommt waruning : cant stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<k1l> lsof /dev/sdX oder nur mount
<pog> haben andere Leute auch das Phaenomen, dass alle 5-bis 15 Minuten eine dhclient-Call abgesetzt wird? (was ich jetzt bei mir auf zwei PC im /var/log/syslog sehe.
<pog> vielfach, werden nicht mal neue Leases vergeben. 
<pog> wobei wenn ein leases nur fuer 1500 Sekunden vergeben werden, ist ein refresh ja noetig, sehe ich grad. 
<pog> dig @195.186.4.109 www.hungrypenguin.net
<pog> mein "Problem" ist wohl, dass bluewin es nicht mehr erlaubt, die Nameserver zu verwenden. 
<pog> (da ich von cyberlink komme). 
<pog> als letzes muss ich nochmals kontrollieren, ob ich nicht auf  dem dhcp-Server (wrt45) diese NS selbst konfiguriert habe...  
<pog> gn8
<papachaotica> kennt jemand gute lektüre zum kernelmodule bauen? ich mochte ein overlayfs einrichten. http://home.comcast.net/~artn/ovlfs/ovlfs.html oder gibt es da schon was?
<sdx23> aufs, unionfs
<papachaotica> tx, hab das was gefunden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nur-Lesen_Root-Dateisystem_mit_aufs
<sdx23> papachaotica: ne initramfs brauchst du ansich nicht erstellen. Nur genau dann, wenn du das für / verwenden möchtest.
<papachaotica> oktay-ibm, ich will es für /etc und /var
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-22
<recoil_> moin ihr nachteulen, ich nutze conky und richte mir das grade so ein, dass es für mich packt, nun will ich, dass er mir den artist von rythmbox nennt welche variabel ist das?
<recoil_> *passt nciht packt
<recoil_> moc? mpd? bmpx?
<zeitsofa> re
<jdi> hi mal schnell jemand da da mir bei etwas helfen kann
<jdi> ist für einen linuxerfahrungen bestimmt ein klax
<jdi> für mich aber ein buch mit sieben sigelen
<jdi> danke im voraus
<jdi> ach mensch
<jdi> niemand da der mir helfen kann
<jdi> ok, um die uhrzeit leider etwas verständlich;(
<zeitsofa> jdi: wie wäre es denn wenn du dein problem einfach mal niederschreibst???
<zeitsofa> denn mete fragen beantworten tut dir hier sicher niemand ;)
<jdi> ja sorry, aber bevor ich weiss das hie rnoch jemand reagieren kann, schreibe ich keine romane:)
<jdi> also horch zu, einfache sache:
<jdi> http://de.nas-4220.org/index.php/Tools#Spindown_Tracking_Tool
<jdi> dort findest du weite runten das spindown scriptz
<jdi> das muß ich auf mein nas bekommen
<jdi> und ich h abe keine ahnung wie
<jdi> bin per ssh mit dem ding verbunden#+
<jdi> wo speichert linux skripte?
<zeitsofa> da wo du es willst
<zeitsofa> mom ich les mir das ma fix durch
<zeitsofa> wenn du auf dem nas bist
<jdi> du, ich hab kein plan, ich will eifnahc nur das er das macht:)
<zeitsofa> mach mal cd /usr/local/bin/
<zeitsofa> gibts das verz.?
<jdi> meine hdd  im nas wird laufend ausm spindown geweckt und mit dem script kann man angeblich den verusacher finden. deshalb brauche ich das
<jdi> wart ich schau mal schnell
<zeitsofa> du hast aber nicht eine wd carver green in deinem NAS?
<jdi> nope, iss ne alte seagate
<jdi> das ding färht ja auch in den spindown und bleibts da eben nicht lange
<zeitsofa> ok und vrz vorhanden?
<jdi> alle drei minuten ein aufgwecktes nas bei dem die hdd röhrt ist halt nicht so toll;(
<jdi> mom
<zeitsofa> hmm ja da sagste was. aber ich fahr gut mit meinen wd re4 platten :)
<jdi> usr gibts
<zeitsofa> ja 
<jdi> den rest aber scheinba rnicht
<zeitsofa> ok
<jdi> keine /local/bin
<zeitsofa> ok dann: cd ~
<jdi> ok
<zeitsofa> dann weiter mit:
<jdi> oh dieser overstrichm, wo ist der?
<jdi> sorry
<zeitsofa> nano (wenn der drauf ist) 
<jdi>  ~
<zeitsofa> das is ne tilde
<jdi> ja wo finde ich den aufm keyboard mein ich:)
<jdi> ah
<zeitsofa> alt-gr und +
<zeitsofa> mach einfach nur cd
<zeitsofa> macht das selbe idr
<jdi> ok:)
<jdi> danke
<zeitsofa> is ne angewohnheit von mir
<zeitsofa> weißt du ob nano als editor auf dem ding ist?
<jdi> ok cd gemacht
<zeitsofa> wenn ja dann
<jdi> also soweit ich weiss ich vi drauf
<zeitsofa> kannste damit umgehen?
<jdi> überhaupt nicht:)
<zeitsofa> ok
<zeitsofa> also dann:
<zeitsofa> vi drivestate.sh
<zeitsofa> dann wenn vi offen ist
<jdi> ok, ich übernehme jetzt grad deine commands in die shell
<zeitsofa> drückste i - und landest im eingabe (insert) modus
<jdi> ok iss offen
<jdi> also i -
<zeitsofa> dann kopierst du dir das script auf der seite 
<zeitsofa> in den vi
<jdi> ah ok
<jdi> bin im insertmodus
<zeitsofa> fein
<jdi> mom
<zeitsofa> dann script aus dem browser in den vi kopieren
<jdi> habs rein gepastet
<zeitsofa> ok
<zeitsofa> nun im vi folgende tasten nach einander drücken 
<zeitsofa> esc
<zeitsofa> :wq
<zeitsofa> enter
<zeitsofa> dann sollte der vi zugehen
<jdi> ok, ich versuchs:)
<jdi> ja hat sich geschlossen
<zeitsofa> fein
<zeitsofa> nun:
<zeitsofa> chmod 755 drivestate.sh
<jdi> k
<jdi> hatter gemacht
<zeitsofa> und wenn du das hast dann kannst du das script mit: ./drivestate.sh
<zeitsofa> starten/ausführen
<zeitsofa> btw
<jdi> super
<jdi> läuft
<zeitsofa> du hast gelesen das das tool "find" auf dem nas installiert sein muss?
<jdi> wie brech ich das eigentlich wieder ab?
<jdi> ah ok strg bricht ab
<zeitsofa> strg-c
<jdi> ja mit find habe ich was gelesen
<jdi> keine ahnung ob das bei mir drauf ist
<jdi> wie kann ich das herausfinden?
<zeitsofa> tippe: whereis find
<jdi> k
<jdi> -ash: whereis: not found
<zeitsofa> urgs
<jdi> hatter wohl nicht(
<zeitsofa> nej de rkennt whereis nicht
<zeitsofa> mach mal: find --help
<jdi> achso, dann hatter den commande nicht:)
<jdi> ok
<zeitsofa> dann weißte auch ob du es hast
<jdi> -ash: find: not found
<zeitsofa> ok
<jdi> nope hatter auch nicht
<jdi> ist so ein minimal linux auf der kiste glaub ich
<zeitsofa> kleiner tipp - "habe ich was gelesen" is schon mla gut aber das ist essentiell in dem fall
<zeitsofa> vi drivestate.sh
<zeitsofa> dann i drücken
<jdi> ok
<zeitsofa> dann gehste in die zeile mit FINDREASON=1
<zeitsofa> und amchst aus der 1 eine 0
<zeitsofa> so wie es da im wiki eben auch steht ;)
<zeitsofa> und ich geh nu aus meinem büro und rauch erst ma eine :)
<jdi> hey, vielen, vielen dank!!!
<jdi> wirklich nett das du mir geholfen hast
<zeitsofa> jo kein ding dafür simma ja da
<jdi> das hört man gern;)
<zeitsofa> was meisnte wie froh ich früher war wenn mir einer meine fragen beantwortet hat :)
<jdi> ja, kann ich mir vorstellen. ich wäre halt jetzt mangels linux-erfahrung wie der ochs vom berg gestanden
<jdi> da ist man froh das man geholfen bekommt und gibt das dann auch wieder zurück, wenn jemand anderes was frägt das man weiss
<zeitsofa> eben so ist das eine tolle symbiose aus unwissenden und wissenden die am ende eh alle nix wissen ;p
<jdi> ;)
<zeitsofa> moah kollege soll hin machen ich will rauchen :D
<jdi> so, jetzt erstmal dem nas auf den zahn fühlen. ich lass das script mal laufen und seh so hoffentlich was die hdd da immer ausm spindown holt
<jdi> ;)
<jdi> wenn ich das nicht lösen kann, kaue ich mir ein neues nas oder bau mir eins. das gab ich mir jedenfalls nicht mehr lange
<zeitsofa> kauf dir einfach ma neue platten :)
<jdi> naja da issn 1tb drin
<jdi> das reicht mir erstmal
<zeitsofa> wd re 4 kann ich nur raten für NAS/Storage das auf SATA basiert
<jdi> die soll nur einfahc im spindown bleiben wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird:)
<zeitsofa> ja geht ja net um die größe sondern um die gescheiten platten :D
<jdi> naja, freudin hat server und so zeugs
<jdi> die verwenden da spezielle sata hdd?`s
<jdi> jetzt die genaue bezichnung vergessen
<zeitsofa> << is eh net gut im raten.
<zeitsofa> wie gesagt ich verbau nur die wd re 4 :)
<jdi> jedenfalls sind denen in 10 minuten abständen jeweils 5hdd`s im server aufeinmal abgeraucht
<jdi> zur gleichen zeit, das muß man sich mal vorstellen!
<zeitsofa> nix anderes kommt mir in die kiste mehr 
<zeitsofa> ja waren es vll wd carver green platten?
<jdi> und denen ihresata hdd`s sind teuer als normale consumer festplatten
<jdi> wd re 4
<zeitsofa> ich rede hier auch net von endkunden platten 
<jdi> ok, schau ich mir mal an
<zeitsofa> die wd re 4 sind enterprise platten
<jdi> dann ist das wohl keine endkunden platte:)
<jdi> oh ok
<zeitsofa> da kostet die 1tb glaub noch 100er oder sowas
<zeitsofa> und die 2tb liegt glaub bei 170
<jdi> ordentlich, dafür scheint die datensicherheit aber auch gegeben zu sein
<zeitsofa> jo
<jdi> das ist ja das wichtigste. deshalb hab ich ja auch z.b das nas laufen
<jdi> muß mal gucken was ich da mache
<zeitsofa> wie gesagt das sind platten die fr sowas gedacht wurden
<zeitsofa> so nu geh ich aber rauchen 
<jdi> ;))
<jdi> rauchst abe rnur taback oder?:)
<jdi> so, wird zeit für mich. die eigentlich arbeit fängt ja jetzt erst an. soll aber mal das script erledigen
<zeitsofa> :D
<jdi> nochmal danke für deine hilfe!
<zeitsofa> np u're welcome
<jdi> vielen Dank, da lass ich mich vielleicht tatsächlich wieder mal blicken
<jdi> scheint nett hier zu sein:)
<zeitsofa> jo sind alle ganz net hier
<zeitsofa> und die die net nett sind schmeissen wir einfach raus ;)
<jdi> ;)
<jdi> so, dann wünsch ich dir mal was
<jdi> wie lange mußten eigentlich noch arbeiten?
<jdi> hast du nachtsicht oder bereitschaft?
<zeitsofa> ich hab ka was das für ne schicht ist. ich komm halt irgendwann und geh halt irgendwann
<jdi> ;)) flexieble arbeitszeit
<jdi> passt
<zeitsofa> um 8 kommt praktikant - dann muss der beschäftigt werden und ich fang an nen ruhigen zu schieben
<zeitsofa> aber lass uns solche gespräche mal lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besprechen :) das hier is ja ein support chan
<jdi> ah, ok verstehe. sorry, war keine böse absicht
<jdi> ok, ich mach mich jetzt sowieso mal vom acker
<jdi> vielen dank nochmal und bis bald
<zeitsofa> is ja kein beinbruch. ab und an entgleitet mir so ein support gespräch ja auch mal ins private :)
<zeitsofa> auf bald
<razfazzz> Morgen
<razfazzz> wer da, der mir mal pls mit linux ubuntu helfen kann ??
<Fuchs> Guten Morgen, wenn Du Deine Frage stellst: eventuell, ja. 
<razfazzz> ich hab so viele fragen
<razfazzz> da ic hneu bin
<razfazzz> bei linux
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? razfazzz 
<shetlandpony> razfazzz, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> dann ist das ggf. das richtige fuer Dich, 
<Fuchs> fuer konkrete Fragen waerst Du dann hier wiederum richtig
<razfazzz> ja
<razfazzz> lieber hier wenn das geht
<Fuchs> fuer konkrete Fragen sicher, 
<Fuchs> Einfuehrungen geben wir hier eher selten
<razfazzz> aha
<Fuchs> wo haengt es denn aktuell? 
<razfazzz> das prob is der link bringt mir nicht viel
<razfazzz> da ich das installieren kann
<razfazzz> ja eigentlich an vielen dingen
<razfazzz> irgendwie verstehe ich die plattenverwaltung nicht. wie ich sehen kann wo ich was abspeichere bzw. wo ich die platte sehen kann
<Fuchs> dann fang irgendwo an. 
<razfazzz> dann laufen die spiele wie WoW absolut ned
<razfazzz> trotz wine
<razfazzz> etc
<razfazzz> mal gehts dann wieder nicht
<Fuchs> also fuer wine gibt es einerseits: 
<Fuchs> ,wine? razfazzz 
<shetlandpony> razfazzz, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> inklusive link auf die appdb, bei der Du nachschauen kannst, welche Programme wie gut laufen, 
<Fuchs> resp. welche Anpassungen notwendig sind
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur  << hier lernst Du etwas ueber die Verzeichnisstruktur, fuer Dich als Nutzer ist an sich nur /home wichtig
<razfazzz> und verstehe ich richtig, dass es treiber in dem Sinne wie bei Windoes gar nicht gibt, oder ?
<razfazzz> hab nämlich zuerst mal intel chipsatz driver gesucht. aber da gibts garnix
<Fuchs> wenn Du mit einem konkreten Problem kommst, kann man hier sicher helfen. So lange Du aber keine konkrete Frage stellst, ist der Kanal hier eher falsch, da wuerde ich eher ein Lesen der Dokumentation empfehlen. 
<Fuchs> Gibt es schon, nur sind die meisten davon schon mitgeliefert, entweder im Betriebssystemkern (Kernel) oder als Modul dazu
<Fuchs> ,kernelmodule? razfazzz 
<shetlandpony> razfazzz, Kernelmodule ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> zusaetzliche Treiber brauchst Du in der Regel sehr selten, einzig fuer Graphikkarten und WLAN Chipsaetze haeufiger, da hilft Dir aber die Treiberverwaltung automatisch. 
<razfazzz> oha wo soll ic hdenn da anfangen
<razfazzz> ^^
<Fuchs> bei dem Einsteiger-Artikel 
<Fuchs> dann da durchlesen und den Verweisen folgen
<Fuchs> Du kannst ja gleichzeitig ausprobieren und Dich hier bei einem konkreten Problem melden. 
<razfazzz> wäre froh wenn ic hschonmal mein spiel richtig am laufen hätte
<razfazzz> da hängt der sich richtig drann auf
<razfazzz> ich dachte das ist nicht möglich bei linux
<Fuchs> wenn Du dieses Spiel mit wine startest: Wirf einen Blick in die appdb  (http://appdb.winehq.org) ob da etwas dazu bekann tist
<Fuchs> natuerlich ist das moeglich, wie bei jedem Betriebssystem. 
<razfazzz> hab diese befehle im terminal eingegeben wie sie in der beschreibung waren
<razfazzz> dann gings
<razfazzz> heute nach normal neustart wieder nonsens
<pog> fuer diejenigen, die mir mit meinem Netzproblem geholfen haben: es hat sich nun alles geklaert.
<pog> die "falschen" DNS-Server waren im wrt54 configuriert, ebenso die kurze Lease-DAuer.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: OSI Layer 8= ;-)
<pog> Ich hatte die DNS seiner Zeit absichtlich reingetan, bis nun bluewin, die offenbar fuer nicht bluewinbenutzer gesperrt hat, was ich mittels eines Dig gefehls rausfand .
<pog> ja, LetoThe2nd :-)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr.
<pog> bleibt aber trotzdem noch die Frage offen, warum der NM nicht die local von mir konfigurierten DNS nimmt, wenn ein Lease-refresh ansteht (nur bei Netzwerkstart manuell ueber NM, da wurden die korrekten genommen).
<pog> aber jetzt hab ich die korrekten im Router und ich mache mir ein Notiz.  :-)
<bullgard> X ist abgestürzt. '~$ sudo service gdm restart; restart: Unknown instance.' '~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart: Ubuntu läuft mit niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen. Ihre Bildschirm-, Grafikkarten- und Eingabegeräteeinstellungen konnten nicht korrekt ermittelt werden. Bitte richten Sie diese selbst ein.' > OK > X-Server neu starten > Die Anzeige wird neu gestartet.Bitte haben Sie etwas Geduld... >...
<bullgard> ...(nach 10 min<9 > OK > X erscheint nicht. --  Was tun?
<bullgard> s/<9/)/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: ...(nach 10 min > OK > X erscheint nicht. --  Was tun?
<dadrc> logs?
<sash_> riecht n bisschen nach proprietaerem nvidia-treiber ohne dkms nach kernel-update
 * k1l hätte auch auf die richtung von sash_ getippt. aber mal die logs durchwühlen
<sash_> infos zur verwendeten har+software waeren auch nicht schlecht
<bullgard>  /var/log/syslog: "WARNING: GdmLocalDisplayFactory: maximum number of X display failures reached: check X server log for errors."
<dadrc> tjo, dann mal los.
<bullgard> Ich habe Intel-Chipset "915GM".
<bullgard>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old: "(II) intel (0): No memory allocations. --  Fatal server error: Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/Output error. Please consult The X.Org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help."
<bullgard> Ich verwende MAVERICK
<sash_> kein grund zu schreien
<bullgard> err! Lucid auf diesem Rechner.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: caffeine?
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: grad in annaehernd greifbarer naehe
<dadrc> bullgard, passt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/555573
<dadrc> ?
<dadrc> sonst vielleicht hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/541511
<bullgard> dadrc: Ja, die FEhlermeldungen meines Computers sind sehr ähnlich denen von https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/555573.
<webs553> Hallo zusammen, in welcher Datei kann ich die Reihenfolge der Einträge von Grub ändern?
<LetoThe2nd> webs553: in keiner.... dateien umbenennen in /etc/grub.d, und auch mal den wiki eintrag lesen. (lesen != überfliegen)
<bullgard> webs553: Welche Grub-Version verwendest Du?
<dadrc> Ich liefer mal Service: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: danke, kriegst n keks.
<dadrc> *omnomnom*
<Frickelpit-Work> ey, keine Krümmel hier im Supportchannel!
<dadrc> bullgard, dann wirst du wohl mal gucken müssen, ob was von den vorgeschlagenen Fixes im Bug bei dir hilft :/
<webs553> danke, dann les ich mich da mal durch, bullgard: keine ahnung, die version die bei 10.10 dabei war :)
<bullgard> webs553: Das ist Grub_2.
<apollo13> kennt wer nen audioprogramm, mit dem man relativ angenehm die wiedergabegeschwindigkeit verstellen kann und das so einfach ist, dass es sogar meine mutter versteht?
<Frickelpit-Work> vlc? afaik geht das damit
<k1l> jo bei vlc unten auf das 1.00x klicken dann kann man es mit dem schieberegler verstellen
<apollo13> Frickelpit-Work: aber nicht mami freundlich; der slider ist ihr zu klein, am besten etwas wo man 0.96 oder so eingeben kann
<apollo13> hmm mhwaveedit schaut gut aus, wenngleich nicht audio player, aber wohl einfacher als audacity
<dadrc> apollo13, http://29a.ch/playitslowly/
<apollo13> dadrc: ui, mal gucken was ihr besser gefällt
<razfazzz> hm, spiel wer wow oder quakelive unter linux ?
<dadrc> Das sieht nach 'ner Metafrage aus 
<Frickelpit-Work> razfazzz: gibt bestimmt welche, die das machen
<razfazzz> jo das weiss ich. wollt nur wissen wie die da was einstellen
<koegs> zu WoW gibt es einige HowTos
<razfazzz> ja aber das bringt alles nix
<razfazzz> irgendwas stimmt da ned
<Frickelpit-Work> "irgendwas" "bringt nichts"
<apollo13> dadrc: thx, das kapiert sie wohl :)
<dadrc> apollo13: =)
<koegs> razfazzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<k1l> ,wf? razfazzz 
<shetlandpony> razfazzz: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<razfazzz> tja fehler ist so, dass es mal lief dann wieder nicht. dann hat er probs beim switchen auf vollbildmodus. dann kommt kein bild etc
<razfazzz> 10.04 lts hab ich genommen
<razfazzz> und bei quake live läufts ab udn zu im fenstermodus bei vollbild spinnt er total rum und braucht 20 min um ne map zu laden und dann hat man nichma 1 frame
<razfazzz> obwohl ich die befehle eingegeben hab in der wow readme
<apollo13> wtf hier öffnen ordner in vlc, wo ist denn das wieder eingestellt?
<bullgard> dadrc: Launchpad #55: "Appears to be a known problem in Linux community. Not resolved yet for Ubuntu distro (10.04 LTS)." --  Ich habe den Fehler an Launchpad gemeldet. --  Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
<fred0r> Hi, ich habe gerade einen dist-upgrade auf einem root server gestartet.. so weit lief das ganze gut bis ich zu dem Punkt "Richte javascript-common ein(7)" kam. Jetzt macht er nicht mehr weiter und gibt auch keine Fehler mehr aus. Ich hab das Upgrade mit Screen gestartet. Sieht aber nicht so aus als ob die Session abgebrochen ist
<fred0r> hm, hab einfach mal strg + c gemacht jetzt läuft er weiter
<dAnjou> wie heißtn dieses bash-tool, dass einem sagt, in welchem paket ein programm ist, das man nicht installiert hat
<koegs> apt-search?
<koegs> meine "apt-cache search"
<dAnjou> command not found
<dAnjou> *das .. übrigens (shame on me)
<dAnjou> yay, genau, was ich gesucht hab :D http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/command-not-found#Zsh
<playya_> wird die "Radeon HD 6310" eigentlich vom freien ati trieber unterstützt?
<playya_> mir reicht eigentlich 1080p support
<dAnjou> weils ja auch *noch* besser geht, ne :D
<playya_> ich meinte damit filme in der grafikkarte 
<Fuchs> playya_: mit dem freien dann wohl eher nicht
<playya_> und es geht besser
<playya_> hmm. doof
<playya_> will mir grad nen multimedia pc bauen
<playya_> werd ich wohl auf nen ion setzen  müssen
<dadrc> dAnjou, falls das nicht tut, gibt es noch apt-file search
<dakira> Wie kann ich bei Ubuntu die Lebensdauer von IP-Paketen beeinflussen (TTL)?
<dAnjou> hat einer zufällig ne "schnelle" möglichkeit parat, wie ich prüfen kann, welche dateien sowohl in einem als auch in nem anderen verzeichnis sind, ohne dass die namen oder die verzeichnisstruktur übereinstimmt?
<dAnjou> und ohne viel scripten
<Fuchs> fdupes? 
<fxmb> moin
<Fuchs> oder eine der zig Alternativen, unvollstaendige Liste unter http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fdupes
<Fuchs> muss einfach via checksummen oder aeh. pruefen
<k1l> dAnjou: fslint
<fxmb> kennt sich jemand mit der aktuellen konfiguration des x-serversin 10.10 aus? ich bekomme einfach nicht die passende auflösung für mein 2.ten bildschirm
<Fuchs> fxmb: welche Graphikkarte mit welchem Treiber? 
<fxmb> X1400
<Fuchs> fglrx oder radeon? 
<fxmb> bei anderen bildschirmen habe ich das porblem
<fxmb> radeon
<Fuchs> in dem Fall eigentlich via xrandr, die Frage ist halt, ob das Monitor EDID korrekt ist und die Aufloesung ueberhaupt angibt
<Fuchs> sonst muss man sich mit Modelines behelfen
<fxmb> der bildschirm macht 1280*1024 und ich bekomme maximal 1024*768 rein
<fxmb> möglich dass er nicht korrekt erkannt wird
<fxmb> ist nen alter Xerox xl775
<dAnjou> Fuchs, k1l: danke
<Fuchs> fxmb: dann wuerde ich zwei Blicke werfen, einen nach /var/log/Xorg.0.log, und einen nach
<Fuchs> ,X_Server_Modelines? fxmb 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber X_Server_Modelines
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<Fuchs> so halt
<fxmb> hmm ok laut EDID gibts die auflösung nicht
<Deem> wie krieg ich denn die uri von meinem drucker raus, damit ich den einrichten kann?
<fxmb> an welcher stelle trage ich die modeline denn ein? normal müsste das doch jetzt /usr/....X11/xorg.conf.d/irgendwas sein
<sdx23> Deem: uri? ip? Meinten Sie: "Ich besitze einen Netzwerkdrucker, wie kann ich auf ihn zugreifen?"
<fxmb> die normale xorg.conf wird ja dynamisch erstellt
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: sie haben drei grüne bananen gekauft...
<Fuchs> fxmb: wenn eine da ist, dann wird die auch genommen
<Deem> sdx23: nein. das meinte ich nicht. unter drucker hinzufügen verlangt er nach einer uri. mein drucker is per usb angeschlossen
<sdx23> Deem: im Cups? Da sollte er angezeigt werden. Multifunktionsgerät?
<Deem> sdx23: nein. reiner drucker
<sdx23> LetoThe2nd: wtf?
<fxmb> Fuchs: schon klar, nur dürfte er die neu schreiben, sobald ich mein notebook aus der dockstation nehme
<fxmb> so wie ich das verstanden hab nimmt er dann die dateien aus dem xorg.conf.d verzeichnis
<sdx23> Deem: hmk, wie gesagt, dann sollte er angezeigt werden. Mal mit lsusb nachsehen, danach kannst du anhand Bus und Device in /dev/bus/usb/* nachsehen.
<Deem> sdx23: ah passt schon. jetzt hat er ihn =)
<Fuchs> fxmb: zusaetzlich, ja
<jojo4> hallo, ich habe mir eine iCalender datei auf meiner web.de smartdrive angelegt und möchte diese nun mit evolution einbinden, die adresse lautet https://username@webdav.smartdrive.web.de/cal.ics (für username hab ich natürlich meinen benutzernamen eingetrragen. Wenn ich dann einen Termin anlegen will in evolution bekomme ich die meldung:  Der Kalender »dfdf« konnte nicht geöffnet werden.
<jojo4> egal ob ich bei evolution beim kalebder "im web" oder "caldav" auswähle
<ralfgro_> ich suche eine möglichkeit ein script mit user interaktion beim booten zu starten
<dauerflucher> oO
<ralfgro_> es soll laufen nach dem das netzwerk gestartet ist aber bevorein user sich anmelden kann
<Guschtel> ralfgro_: du willst nicht zufällig ein crypt-container entschlüsseln?
<ralfgro_> Guschtel: nein, beim booten sollen updates installiert werden
<LetoThe2nd> ralfgro_: sicher, dass du nicht meintest "ohne userinteraktion"?
<ralfgro_> das ist kompliziert zu erklären, wir müssen es aber so machen
<dauerflucher> ich bin gerade verwirrt
<Guschtel> ralfgro_: Ubuntu kennt unattended upgrades
<ralfgro_> der user hat die möglichkeite es 1x abzulehnen
<dauerflucher> ralfgro_: beschreibe bitte mal genau den anwendungsfall
<ralfgro_> das sind die randbedingungen, die sind fix
<ralfgro_> also....
<ralfgro_> system bootet
<LetoThe2nd> ralfgro_: und tausch mal bitte deine tasta aus, die ist kaputt. enter prellt ziemlich stark.
<ralfgro_> bevor ein anwender sich an einem *DM, Console anmelden kann sollen ihm die updates angezeigt wrden
<ralfgro_> LetoThe2nd: huh? hier sehe ich keine doppelten Buchstaben
<dauerflucher> ralfgro_: und dann soll 'ne interaktion stattfinden im sinne von ja, nein, bitte anklicken?
<ralfgro_> der anwender soll dann mit J/N die Updates installieren können, oder 1x ablehnen
<LetoThe2nd> ralfgro_: klingt für mich sehr undurchdacht. vor dem start des DM hast du nämlich keine oberfläche, sondern nur konsole. und jeder 08/15 benutzer wird _niemals zur kenntnis nehmen was da los ist.
<dauerflucher> was heißt einmal ablehnen?
<ralfgro_> einmal kann er alehnen, das wird protokoliert, beim nächsten mal kommt das zwangsupdate
<LetoThe2nd> lieber mal in landscape oder puppet eindenken, würde ich nahelegen.
<ralfgro_> wir haben hier nicht nur desktop/laptop systeme...
<ralfgro_> wir haben puppet....
<ralfgro_> beim booten soll puppet kontaktiert werden
<ralfgro_> das ganze ist hier etwas komplizierter
<ralfgro_> es gibt einfach clients, die wir nach dem boot nicht mehr updaten können
<LetoThe2nd> ralfgro_: jetzt lies mal 5 zeilen zurück, und du wirst merken dass deine enter-taste fehlauslösungen hat. immer nach nem halben satz oder so.
<ralfgro_> boot -> client kontaktiert puppet ob an dem tag wartungsfenter -> puppet ackt -> falls updates anstehen -> user interaktion
<dauerflucher> "puppet ackt"… sagt man das so?
<LetoThe2nd> ralfgro_: einfachster weg - startskript des DM aushebeln und neues schreiben, welches die abfrage macht.
<ralfgro_> am schönsten wäre es, wenn wir bestehende skripte nicht wesentlich verändern müssten.
<ralfgro_> ich dachte an /etc/network/if-up.d
<ralfgro_> oder es in upstart einzubauen
<tm> ralfgro_: dann machs doch, wohl liegt da das problem?
<ralfgro_> das ganze wird noch unschönder dadurch, dass es für ubuntu, debian lenny und squeeze funktionieren muss
<ralfgro_> also sysvinit, insserv und upstart
<LetoThe2nd> mir wir das entergewitter langsam zu doof... ich seh das problem nicht, in einem bestehenden skript eine aufrufzeile vorn dran zu stellen. und ich bin auch der meinung, dass das schon eher ein fall für "ich bezahl dich, du hilfst mir" ist ;-)
<tm> *g*
<dauerflucher> stimme ich LetoThe2nd allerdings zu
<ralfgro_> kann bitte mal jemand die zeilen mit dem "entergewitter" irgendwo pasten? ich sehe hier in meinem client nicht damit gemeint sein soll.
 * LetoThe2nd sieht den channel hier als kostenlose hilfe für enduser, nicht als gratis-systemdienstleister.
<tm> ,enter? ralfgro_ 
<shetlandpony> ralfgro_: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<dAnjou> wie bringt man vim am einfachsten dazu, die hintergrundfarbe je nach modus zu ändern? und zwar nicht nur, wenn i, sondern auch wenn a oder R gedrückt wurde
<Longbottom> dAnjou: Ganz am Ende: http://vim.1045645.n5.nabble.com/Different-background-colors-in-Command-Insert-Modes-td1167328.html
<shetlandpony> Longbottom's url: http://tinyurl.com/63aagf8 | Vim - General - Different background colors in Command/Insert Modes
<koegs> kriegt man irgendwie in Lucid/Maverick/Gnome irgendwie auch wieder den Lautstärkeregler wie in Karmic?
<dadrc> In Karmic war das ein eigenes Applet, oder?
<dauerflucher> koegs: ich meine schon, dass das geht
<koegs> unter karmic scheint es: gnome-volume-control-applet zu sein
<dauerflucher> koegs: evtl. über das paket gnome-media
<koegs> das gibt es zumindest in lucid
<dadrc> bei maverick auch
<koegs> super, jetzt muss ich nur den anderen lautsprecher wegkriegen
<dadrc> koegs, das ist in indicator-sound drin
<dadrc> sollte sich deinstallieren lassen
<koegs> tuts, vielen dank
<dauerflucher> funzt das so koegs?
<koegs> ja "apt-get purge indicator-sound" und "gnome-volume-control-applet" in die Startprogramme
<koegs> indicator-me und indicator-messages hatte ich ja sowieso schon rausgehauen
<dauerflucher> koegs: super, muss ich mir merken, wenn mal wieder jemand fragt
<jokrebel> hi
<jdi> hallo freunde, nachdem mir vorhin um halb 5 morgen jemand hier so nett geholfen hat, dachte ich ich schau nochmal rein, weil ich wieder etwas hilfe mit linux brauche
<jdi> ist jetzt nicht ubuntu spezifisch
<dauerflucher> ,frag? jdi
<shetlandpony> jdi: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jdi> wäre aber trotzdem nett wenn mir jemand hlefen könnte
<jdi> super vielen dank
<dauerflucher> wir sagen dir dann schon, ob wir helfen möchten, oder nicht ;)
<jdi> also es geht um folgendes:
<jokrebel> ,enter? jdi
<shetlandpony> jdi: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jdi> ich hab so ein nas, das wacht laufend aus dem spinndown auf. besser gesagt desen hdd. jetzt gibt es dafür so ein script, mit dem man den vuersacher ermitteln kann. das konnte ich vorhin mit der hilfe des netten menschen von hier ans laufen bekommen
<jdi> allerdings muß ich mich dazu per ssh einloggen und ständig die konsole anlassen damit ich das script sehe
<jdi> kannman das nicht im background laufen lassen das ich es loggen lassen kann und später wieder in die konsole per shell einlogen und es abfragen?
<jdi> ich zeig euch mal um was es genau geht
<jdi> ist einganz einfaches skript denke ich
<jdi> http://de.nas-4220.org/index.php/Tools#Spindown_Tracking_Tool
<dauerflucher> ,nopaste? jdi
<shetlandpony> jdi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Longbottom> jdi: sowas geht mit screen, lies mal "man screen"
<dauerflucher> ah ok
<jdi> ein bissl runter scrollen, dann spindwon tracking script heisst das
<jdi> man nas wacht halt jetzt alle 10 minuten mit dröhnender hdd ausm spindown auf und das nervt mich schrecklich
<dauerflucher> jaja, ich seh schon… 
<jdi> will wissen was das ding ständig ausm schlaf holt
<dauerflucher> ,screen? jdi
<shetlandpony> jdi, Screen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dadrc> Alternativ kannst du dir den Output auch in eine Datei schreiben lassen, falls du das Log länger behalten willst
<jdi> ok, ich schau mir an, vielen dank shetlandpony
<dadrc> siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen
<dauerflucher> ,bot? jdi
<jdi> dadrc: genau das will ich
<shetlandpony> jdi: ich bin ein bot ;p
<jdi> ding laufen lassen, ouput in datei schreiben und die logs später auswerten
<jdi> oh, peinlich;)
<jdi> aber auch bots brauchen ab und zu gute worte:)
<jdi> dann brauche ich screen wohl eher nicht. 
<jdi> was ich mir vorgestellt habe:
<jdi> per ssh aufs nas, das script starten ausklinken und später nochmal per ssh connecten und die erzeugten logs einsehen
<jdi> wäre das in in meinem fall machbar?
<Deem> jdi: schau dir einfach den link zu screen an
<Deem> jdi: da steht genau das drin was du suchst
<jdi> ok
<dadrc> jo, screen wirst du brauchen, mehr im Artikel
<jdi> dann müsste ich screen wohl aber erstmal aufs nas installieren, oder?
<Deem> jdi: ja
<jdi> ihr meint das, oder? : Darueberhinaus koennen Sitzungen getrennt und spaeter fortgefuehrt werden. ...
<Deem> aber das steht auch alles da in dem artikel
<dauerflucher> jdi: jau
<jdi> also diese funktion
<jdi> ok, hört sich brauchbar an
<jdi> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> jdi: läuft auf dem nas eigentlich ubuntu?
<jdi> ;) nein
<jdi> das isses ja
<LetoThe2nd> jdi: falls nein, gehts nämlich nach dem installieren bitte um die ecke weiter, in #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<jdi> da läuft irgendein linuxderivat
<jdi> jo, klar LetoThe2nd, nur komme ich gar nicht zum installieren
<jdi> wenn ich den link anklicke, bringt man browser nen fehler
<jdi> also den installieren link
<LetoThe2nd> jdi: auf ubuntu: sudo apt-get install screen. auf deinem NAS - immer noch OT.
<dauerflucher> jdi, dann finde erstmal heraus, welche paketverwaltung, wenn überhaupt, dein linux verwendet
<jdi> gute frage, ist ein community offenes nas 4220 von raidsonic
<dauerflucher> jdi: wenn das comminity offen ist, haben die auch ein forum und einen IRC channel
<dauerflucher> da wärst du dann besser aufgehoben als hier
<jdi> forum habens se wohl, irc channel seh ich nicht;(
<jdi> http://de.nas-4220.org/index.php/Hauptseite
<jdi> hier die hauptseite
<LetoThe2nd> jdi: das mit dem OT war ernstgemeint. hier interessiert das nicht. bitte rübergehen. danke.
<jdi> ok, mach ich, danke
<dakira> Hi, wie kann ich NUM-lock per cmd-line deaktivieren?
<dauerflucher> sudo apt-get install numlockx && numlockx on
<dakira> Habe auf der Tastatur keine NUM-Lock Taste (den block aber schon) und GNOME aktiviert per default NUM-Lock. Habe leider ein Programm, welches nicht mit aktivierem NUM-Lock funktioniert
<dakira> dauerflucher: thx
<dauerflucher> ich hoffe, das stimmt so noch
<dakira> dauerflucher: weisst du zufaellig auch, wo man die default-einstellung in gnome setzen kann=
<dakira> ?
<dauerflucher> dakira: nope sry, ich habe selber kein gnome und deswegen auch keinen überblick
<dauerflucher> dakira: internet sagt, dass du das einfach ins Init-Script von GDM schreiben sollst
<dauerflucher> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/documentations-a-howto/118-how-to-enable-num-lock-on-gnome-startup-
<shetlandpony> dauerflucher's url: http://tinyurl.com/ybgjxqn | How to Enable Num Lock on GNOME startup ? | Unixmen
<dakira> dauerflucher: das wiki ist schon gut ;-) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nummernblock_aktivieren
<dauerflucher> ah, oh
<olli_> Hallo, bei mir werden verwaiste Laufwerke in Nautilus angezeigt, wie bekomme ich die da weg? Die Laufwerke waren früher mal gültig, hab ich aber nun zur fstab hinzugefügt
<drunkenfierce> :D
<dakira> olli_: das musst du genauer erklaeren.. wo kamen die Laufwerke vorher denn her? Und wo in Nautilus wird was genau falsch angezeigt?
<olli_> dakira, Bei der Installation von Ubuntu wurden die übrigen Partitionen netterweise schon zur linken Seite bzw unter Orte hinzugefügt. Es hat mich aber genervt das diese Laufwerke nicht automatisch beim booten mitgemountet wurden, deshalb hab ich diese manuell in die fstab eingetragen, nun sind die Laufwerke natürlich doppelt unter Orte verfügbar, nur das ich die "alten" nicht mehr benutzen kann, weil das device ja schon gemountet ist,
<olli_>  ich brauche diese Einträge ja nicht mehr, und stören
<LetoThe2nd> (rechtsklick->entfernen...?)
<olli_> LetoThe2nd, ist leider ausgeblendet
<olli_> oder muss ich nautilus dafür mit sudo starten?
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<olli_> Wo werden diese Einträge denn gespeichert? Vielleicht im gconf-editor, oder in irgend ner .config Datei im Userverzeichnis?
<Fuchs> ~/.gtk-bookmarks  einerseits, 
<Fuchs> ein Teil wird auch aus der /etc/fstab generiert, resp. aus Medien, die nach /media eingebunden sind
<jokrebel> olli_: oder hast Du die über die fstab nach /media/xy gemounted?
<olli_> jokrebel, ja, ich habe die unter selben (Ordner)-Name nach /media gemountet
<olli_> soll ich die sonst lieber nach /mnt/ mounten?
<jokrebel> olli_: dann weist Du wo die doppelten Einträge herkommen (da ja /media... automatisch unter Orte auftaucht ;-)
<olli_> jokrebel, gut, hätten wir das ja geklärt :) Danke
<olli_> Im Endeffekt heißt das ja aber nun, da ich die Platten aus /media entfernt habe, das Nautilus die Laufwerke nun gar nicht mehr anzeigt und ich die über die Lesezeichen hinzufügen muss? Ich hätte die ja schon gerne unter "Wechseldatenträger", zumal man damit auch das Paneltool "Platten einbinden" sehr gut benutzen kann
<olli_> Gibs da noch ne andere Lösung für mich? Oder kann ich nautilus dementsprechend einstellen, das die Datenträger beim Starten automatisch mit eingebunden werden?
<dframe> olli_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<k1l> olli_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount?#Befehlszeilenoptionen abschnitt einhängepunkt
<k1l> und der gesamt artikel schadet sicher nicht
<olli_> k1l, ok, ich hatte die ja zuvor schon nach media gemountet, aber da hatte ich das Problem das die Einträge dann doppelt vorhanden waren, oder rafft nautilus das nicht die doppelten zu entfernen, wenn man die Laufwerke via UUID dort einträgt?
<olli_> (sind ntfs Partitionen..)
<olli_> naja, ich probiers mal, vielleicht gehts ja wenn ich die als gerät dort eintrage, das hat schojn Mal funktioniert, ich weis nur nicht mehr wie ich das gemacht habe 
<tux-flo> hi! ich habe ein problem mit VirtualBox und USB: es hat bis vor ein paar Tagen prima funktioniert (VirtualBox 4.0.2 closed source+Extension pack) doch seit heute sind die USB geräte nur ausgegraut, ohne das ich Änderungen vorgenommen habe. System: ubuntu 10.10 32bit
<sash_> tux-flo: stick in ubuntu gemountet?
<LetoThe2nd> tux-flo: so dumm wie's klingt schau mal ob dein benutzer noch in der vboxusers group ist.
<sash_> salute, LetoThe2nd 
<tux-flo> sash_: es hat bisher keine probleme gegeben, egal ob die usb geräte gemountet waren oder nicht (es geht mir nicht um einen stick, sondern um ein handy)
<tux-flo> LetoThe2nd: ja der nutzer (ich) ist in der vboxusers gruppe
<dframe> tux-flo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Probleml%C3%B6sung#USB-Geraete-sind-ausgegraut 
<shetlandpony> dframe's url: http://tinyurl.com/382wg4c | VirtualBox/Problemlösung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: skal.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<tux-flo> dframe: ich habe die fstab angepasst und starte neu, melde mich noch mal ob es geklappt hat...
<tux-flo> also es funktioniert jetzt, nur hatte ich beim boote eine fehlermeldung bei mounten eines usb gerätes (ich glaube es war der usb hub)
<sash_> tux-flo: davon abgesehen, dass usb-hubs nicht gemountet werden sollten...
<tux-flo> sash_: ich wusste auch bisher nicht das er gemountet wird... wo finde ich eine Logdatei in der die fehlermeldung stehen könnte?
<olli__> Ich habe mein Ubuntu mit der alternate cd in einem verschlüsselten LUKS Container installiert, und hab nun unter Nautilus immer diesen "500 GB Physikalischer LVM2-Datenträger", den man natürlich nicht einhängen kann. Den Eintrag würde ich gerne aus dem Menü entfernen, wie mach ich das? Ich hab schon probiert das Laufwerk in die fstab einzutragen, aber bei diesem bringt das anscheinend nichts
<nunatak> gibt's eine möglichkeit einen hängenden prozess wiederzubeleben? es geht um GIMP, das reagiert nicht mehr. die einzelnen fenster lassen sich aktivieren und verschieben, aber alle schaltflächen im programm reagieren nicht mehr. in der systemüberwachung schläft der prozess
<koetl> hallo
<koetl> kann mir jmd sagen ob es sinnvoll ist die cpu treiber von amd anstatt cpufreq o.ä zu nutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> koetl: und der ominöse amd-treiber wäre.. woher? bzw. woher die idee? und - hast du ahnung von dem, was du da tust? wenn du ein oder mehrere dieser fragen nicht sinnvoll-schlüssig beantworten kannst: bleib beim ubuntu-default. :-)
<koetl> den hab ich auf der amd seite gefunden daher die idee
<LetoThe2nd> koetl: link...
<Fuchs> zeigen
<LetoThe2nd> koetl: weil falls es der hier sein sollte: http://support.amd.com/de/Pages/dynamicDetails.aspx?ListID=00bc6786-4315-4b7a-9513-8988872368ec&ItemID=181&lang=de - dann mal ein tip: nicht nur links anklicken, sondern vielleicht auch den text lesen. wär ne gute angewohnheit :-)
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/67989fe | 
<koetl> aha... jetzt, ja. :-) gut danke dafür
<LetoThe2nd> koetl vs. lerneffekt: 0 - 1
<ryu2k8> hi @ sdx23
<ryu2k8> hi @ all
<sash_> ryu2k8: dpg-reconfigure mal deine uhr :)
<ryu2k8> warum
<sash_> dpkk
<sash_> ach..
<sash_> weil 2k11 ist
<ryu2k8> aso :P
<ryu2k8>  wenn mein ubuntu mit en live stick sagt unable to open dev/sda was ist das ?
<sdx23> Beim Booten? Du hast den Stick seltsam erstellt und es tut nicht?
<ryu2k8> also stick formatieren, und neuerstellen
<ryu2k8> mit was erstellt ihr live sticks?
<ryu2k8> mit dem ubuntu direkt "startmedium?
<sdx23> Wie hast du ihn denn erstellt? unetbootin und das iso tut hin und wieder nicht. Der enthaltene USB-STartmedienersteller dagegen sollte gute Dienste leisten.
<ryu2k8> ich hab einen usb installier benutzt 
<ryu2k8> war ne windows umgebung
<sdx23> Hat er jedenfalls das letzte Mal, als ich ihn ausprobierte. Was jedoch so lange her ist, dass man auf die Aussage wenig geben mag.
<ryu2k8> okay woher bekomme ich unebootin?
<sash_> ryu2k8: dir wurde gerade eher davon abgeraten...
<ryu2k8> ja hab ich überlesen xD
<ryu2k8> sry 
<ryu2k8> bin verpeilt heute
<ryu2k8> nicht mein tag
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: und der Punkt löst immer ein Enter aus :-/
<ryu2k8> sry 
<richyw> Hey kopiere immer mit rhythmbox musik auf mein iphone bekomme jetzt immer diese fehlermeldung beim versuch etwas zu kopieren: Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.68 was not provided by any .service files
<ryu2k8> angewohnheit , hoffe ich krieg es jetzt hin mir hat einer im forum geschrieben das die LTS wohl besser auf 
<ryu2k8> einem Netbook läuft ( die Desktop edition) das probiere ich mal aus, aber vllt liegt es auch einfach am stick
<wedelcheb> Re.:..
<ryu2k8> dauer das startmedium erstellen lang?
<ryu2k8> hab ein eine komische fehlermeldung
<ryu2k8> da steht vesamenu.c32 
<ryu2k8> :not a Com32R image
<ryu2k8> ist das image defekt?
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: Kannst Du bitte ganze Sätze ohne ständiges Enter erzeugen und diese Sätze dann idealerweise mit kompletten Fehlermeldungen (oder deren Paste-Links) spicken, bitte?
<ryu2k8> da steht vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image
<ryu2k8> und darunter boot:
<ryu2k8> hab gelesen was es ist
<ryu2k8> man kann keine startmedium mit einem 10.10 erstellen auf 10.04
<ryu2k8> also mit windows 
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: Nutzt Du Maverick, willst aber auf den Stick eine ältere Version packen?  http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/mit-dem-startmedienersteller-aus-maverick-erstellte-usb-sticks-mit-ubuntu-10-04-starten-nicht/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/33gf3na | Mit dem Startmedienersteller aus Maverick erstellte USB-Sticks mit Ubuntu 10.04 starten nicht | Linux und Ich
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie entferne ich schatten vom conky-fenster? ass  (any) & !(class=Conky) in window decorator in ccsm hat nicht geholfen.
<majon> Hallo, phpmyadmin ist nicht in www zu finden, wie erstelle ich einen verweis auf den phpmyadmin ordner zu www mir faellt der befehl dazu nicht ein
<batman_> hi
<Deem> majon: phpmyadmin is normalerweiße standardmäßig unter domain.tld/phpmyadmin zu erreichen
<Deem> majon: ansonsten müsstest du unter /etc/apache2/conf.d eine Datei namens phpmyadmin.conf haben. falls nicht hilft meist ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin"
<bekks> Deem: Wieso denn reconfigure?
<bekks> Wieso nicht einfach einen Blick ins Paket werfen, wohin die Dateien installiert wurden?
<majon> danke ich habs nun
<majon> hab den ordner zu dem installort verknuepft
<Deem> bekks: naja normalerweise liegt es eben dort.
<Deem> bekks: und meistens hilft auch ein reconfigure =)
<bekks> Liegt eben wo?
<bekks> Welchen Speicherort lokal leitest Du denn denn aus der URL http://domain/phpmyadmin ab?
<bekks> -denn
<Deem> bekks: das sagt dir ja die phpmyadmin.conf im apache ordner
<Deem> aber imo liegt es in /usr
<Orcor> guten Abend
<beaver74> moin Orcor 
<BogusCurry> moin ;D
<BogusCurry> kennt sich jemand mit node.js hier aus ?
<bekks> BogusCurry: Niemand. Was ist das, woher kommt das, und was ist das Problem damit?
<jokrebel> gn8
<Natrium> tag
<Orcor> suche den pfad zu python habe suse linux
<Fuchs> Orcor: dann bist Du hier aber falsch
<Orcor> den befehl für putty um den pfad für python zu finden
<Fuchs> Orcor: which oder whereis, aber frag das in #suse oder so
<Orcor> gieb mal seite
<Fuchs> Seite? 
<Deem> Orcor: tante google hilft
<Orcor> hab gegoogelt aber die seite mit suse wili geht nicht und ist nur auf englisch
<Fuchs> #opensuse oder #suse wuerde ich mal ins Blaue vermuten, sonst gibt es /list oder Google
<ryu2k8> wenn ich mit meinem live stick starte kommt unable to open /dev/sda was das
<sdx23> ryu2k8: /dev/sda ist das erste Blockdevice. Also Festplatte, Usb-Stick, externe Platte oder so.
<ryu2k8> usb stick
<ryu2k8> heisst nochmal formatieren?
<sdx23> Mit einem Dateisystem versehen.
<dreamon> Ich lade auf meinen ftp server alle 15minuten Daten. Wie bekomme ich es hin, das die daten mit 777(Rechte) in den Ordner geschrieben werden?
<Deem> dreamon: warum will man das? o_O
<ryu2k8> was meinst du mit dateisystem versehen
<Fuchs> dreamon: das sagt der ftp server. Welcher ist das? 
<dreamon> Deem, Sind nur bilder.. spielt sicherheit keine Rolle
<dreamon> Fuchs, vsftpd ist es.. 
<Fuchs> der hat eine umask-Option fuer haargenau das, so weit ich mich erinnern kann
<Fuchs> ja, hat er. Die auf 0000
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Wenn du eine Partition formatierst, erzeugst du darauf ein Dateisystem.
<ryu2k8> ja also den usb stick formatieren und image neudrauf spielen
<ryu2k8> richtig?
<sdx23> ryu2k8: in welchem Zusammenhang taucht die Meldung auf?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Default umast for local users is 077. you may wish to change ..  -> diese Option.. hab ich auf 777 gesetzt. Kann es sein, das ich vsftpd restarten muß?
<ryu2k8>  beim laden des live sticks
<Fuchs> dreamon: 777 ist genau verkehrt
<ryu2k8> wenn er ubuntu von dem stick laden will 
<dreamon> Fuchs, ?? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: das ist eine Maske, also genau invertiert denken
<Fuchs> dreamon: 777 ergaebe genau 0000, also keiner darf auch nur irgendwas
<dreamon> Fuchs, Oh, das erklärt einiges.
<Deem> dreamon: das was du an berechtigungen einstellst in der umask rechnet er minus die eigentlich rechte
<dreamon> Fuchs, woran erkennt man das es invertiert ist.. an mask oder an dem u davor?
<brot> am mask
<ryu2k8> woran kann das liegen?
<sdx23> ryu2k8: Das klingt imo ehr so, als ob irgendwas mit der Installation auf dem Stick nicht passt.
<ryu2k8> heisst falsches tool?
<sdx23> ryu2k8: War der nun mit dem Startmedienersteller erstellt?
<amfs> hallo!!
<ryu2k8> ja
<ryu2k8> aber dann hatte ich ja die com 32 fehler
<ryu2k8> wenn man help eingibt 
<sdx23> Ach während des Erstellens?
<ryu2k8> ne
<sdx23> Oder wie?
<ryu2k8> nach dem erstellen
<ryu2k8> habe von dem starten wollen und dan kam der sda fehler
<wedelcheb> Wie bring ich ubuntu bei, mein handy an eth0 zu nutzen?
<amfs> sind die aktuellen iso´s von ubunuu, so wie andere distris, vom usb-speicher bootbar, wenn man so mit dd draufkopiert??
<Fuchs> wedelcheb: einstecken, usb anbindung waehlen, auf das netzwerksymbol im panel klicken, anwaehlen, fertig
<wedelcheb> Fuchs ich hab tethering usb im handzmenue aktiv
<wedelcheb> Aber das netbook wills nit erkennen
<Fuchs> wedelcheb: dann sollte "USB Anbindung" auf dem Android zur Wahl stehen, wenn Du ein Kabel anhaengst. Ist dem so? 
<wedelcheb> Auch wenns da is
<ryu2k8> sdx haste ne idee?
<Fuchs> wedelcheb: wenn das da und ausgewaehlt ist, dann solltest Du einen Eintrag im Netzwerkapplet haben 
<wedelcheb> Habsch net
<Fuchs> wo von beiden? 
<sdx23> ryu2k8: ne, sry. Ist schon länger her, dass ich sowas gemacht hab, demnach kann ich dir da leider nichts empfehlen, was ich wüsste, dass funktioniert.
<Fuchs> auf dem Handy (USB Anbindung) oder im Netzwerkapplet? 
<wedelcheb> Netbook zeigts einfach nit an
<Fuchs> komisch
<ryu2k8> trotzdem danke
<wedelcheb> Aber ifconfig sagt, es is da
<ryu2k8> weist du en tool wie ich unter windows so ein stick erstellen kann
<Fuchs> wedelcheb: auch nicht als usb0? 
<Fuchs> (im Netzwerkapplet) 
<wedelcheb> Nix
<wedelcheb> Wobei
<Fuchs> wedelcheb: abgesehen davon: wenn das Ding eh am USB haengt und sich laedt, dann kannst Du auch das WLAN tethering anschmeissen
<wedelcheb> Nein.
<Fuchs> also "wlan hotspot", das geht dann ganz sicher
<Fuchs> warum? 
<wedelcheb> Wtethering is im eimer
<wedelcheb> Hotspot ging NIE
<Fuchs> hm, laeuft hier beides ootb, koennte dementsprechend an dem Android liegen. Muesstest Du dann wohl auch in einer Androidhilfe fragen :( 
<AndChat|> Blergh
<ryu2k8> weis jemand ein tool wie ich ein live stick über windwos machen kann
<k1l> ryu2k8: unetbootin?
<ryu2k8> wurde mir vorhint abgeraten
<ryu2k8> aber ich werde es mal probieren danke =)
<amfs> kann man unter linux auch einfach dd benutzen um den stick bootbar zu machen??
<amfs> mit ubuntu
<Deem> amfs: dazu nutzt man imo parted oder fdisk
<bekks> Wie benutzt man denn parted oder fdisk, um einen Stick bootbar zu machen? :)
<Frickelpit> bekks: Deem setzt das flag für bootbar :D
<bekks> Ahja :D
<Deem> bekks: indem man die bootflag setzt? :D
<bekks> Das bootflag brauchte man vor 15 Jahren mal...
<Deem> ich bin erlich. ich partitionier immer meinen usbstick mit fdisk und erstelle dann mein dateisystem. iso drauf entpacken fertig, geht
<Frickelpit> öhm … unetbootin oder startmedienersteller
<Frickelpit> warum einfach wenns auch schwer geht
<Deem> auch wieder wahr =)
<keeroo2> hallo
<amfs> Deem: du verstehst mich falsch, ich möchte die iso mit dd auf den usb-stick kopieren und diesen anschließend booten
<amfs> ich weiß nicht, ob das mit den ubuntu-iso´s möglich ist
<amfs> Frickelpit weil ich kein ubuntu installirt habe, und dd ist gaanz sicher die einfachste variant
<amfs> e
<keeroo2> ich habe einen fileserver, der per samba freigaben für windows/mac hat 
<keeroo2> jetzt habe ich einen weiteren rechner, der einen export per nfs auf den fileserver hat und ebenfalls über samba verfügbar ist
<Frickelpit> amfs: warum nicht mit unetbootin? iso wählen und fertig
<keeroo2> die benutzer können über samba auf dem fileserver in der nfs gemounteten dateien und ordner erstellen aber sehen sie danach nich mehr
<keeroo2> ich hab schon die benutzer accounts vom fileserver auf den nfs-rechner kopiert (shadow, passwd, group)
<keeroo2> einer ne ahnung, warum die benutzer die auf den nfs-export geschriebenen dateien nicht sehen können?
<keeroo2> ich verstehs nich und googlet hilft mir da irgendwie auch nich weiter
<h3nning> nabend zusammen, ich nutze als paste tool "pastebinit" allerdings funktioniert die format funktion anscheinend nicht richtig. was ist als > pastebinit -a user -f bash -i test.txt falsch?
<dreamon> Habe umask auf 000 gestellt aber wenn ich Daten einspiele habe ich immer noch folgende Rechte -> -rw-r--r-- 1 dreamon dreamon 56859 2011-02-22 22:50 1.JPG
<dreamon> Wollte aber 777 haben.
<bekks> AUA
<bekks> Warum tut man sowas, freiwillig?
<dreamon> bekks, Hallo. Sind nur bilder die ich hochlade von einer Kamera.. und ich würde gern von überall aus drauf zugreifen.. aber alles was ich hochlade hat die Rechte(siehe oben)
<dreamon> umask ist auf 000 umgestellt im vsftpd.conf des servers
<bekks> Ja, warum soll man Bilder denn _ausführen_ wollen?
<bekks> Und dass jeder die Bilder auch bei 644 lesen darf, weisst Du ja.
<dreamon> bekks, irgendwie logisch
<dreamon> verstehe nur nicht.. warum ich aber dur darauf zugreifen kann, wenn ich die Rechte auf 777 gestellt habe(vom Web
<dreamon> server aus)
<bekks> Irgendwas hast Du gnadenlos falsch konfiguriert.
<bekks> 777 auf einem FTP ist Selbstmord.
<keeroo2> in /etc/fstab hab ich für den nfs mount das stehen: 10.0.0.2:/   /home/export   nfs4    rw,_netdev,auto  0  0
<dreamon> Also /var/www läuft der Webserver.  Der ftpserver hat nur zugriff auf /home/kamera da werden die fotos hochgeladen.
<keeroo2> und auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS steht, Sollten beim Zugriff auf NFS-Freigaben Probleme auftreten (z.B. Fehlermeldungen der Art "Permission denied", kein Schreibzugriff, scheinbar leere Ordner oder Ähnliches), so hängt dies sehr häufig mit mangelnden bzw. fehlerhaft vergebenen Rechten im eingebundenen (entfernten) Dateisystem zusammen.
<bekks> keeroo2: Richtig.
<bekks> dreamon: Und? Was hat der FTP Server mit dem WWW zu tun? :)
<dreamon> habe mit ln -s /home/kamera /var/www/ verlinkt. Hab da ein kleines PHP das mir im Ordner kamera rumfummelt und die neueste Datei als Bild auf Homepage anzeigt.
<bekks> Grausige Lösung.
<keeroo2> bekks, kannste mir n tipp geben?
<dreamon> Aber das teil findet nur dateien, wenn ich die rechte dort auf 777 stelle.
<dreamon> bekks, Grausig weil?
<bekks> keeroo2: Ohne dass du zumindest mal eine konkrete Fehlermeldung lieferst, und dann die Zugriffsrechte kontrollierst - nein.
<bekks> dreamon: Sicherheitsloch, so groß wie ein Autobahnschild.
<dreamon> Was hast du gegen Autobahnschilder ;)
<bekks> dreamon: Die sind immer an mi vorbei, bevor ich sie lesen kann ;)
<keeroo2> bekks, ich hab keine fehlermeldung sondern das problem, dass benutzer, die über die smb freigabe auf den nfs mount schreiben, ihre dateien nicht mehr sehn
<keeroo2> das is der punkt "scheinbar leere Ordner"
<bekks> keeroo2: Von SMB war bis gerade eben keine Rede.
<bekks> Kontrollier halt die Rechte, wer da wie reinschreibt.
<keeroo2> bekks, hatte ich vor dem netsplit geschrieben -.-
<keeroo2> bekks, ui, ich glaub, ich hab das problem
<keeroo2> lol
<keeroo2> auf den rechner mit dem nfs mount, gehören die angelegten ordner/dateien den benutzern aber auf dem nfsmount des rechners mit dem samba sind die dinger als "nobody, nogroup"
<dreamon> bekks, Ich glaub ich muß mich nochmal mit den Rechten beschäftigen.. kannst du mir was empfehlen.. sonst kapier ich das nie
<bekks> dreamon: Erstmal schaltest Du bitte den FTP Server und den Apache aus.
<bekks> :)
<keeroo2> bekks, im https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo steht, dass ich in die /etc/idmapd.conf was von nobody und nogroup reinschreiben soll (was ich auch gemacht habe)
<dreamon> bekks, der läuft nur 4Wochen im Jahr.. und außerdem ist der FTP nur lokal erreichbar.. da mach ich mir keine Sorgen
<keeroo2> werden des wegen die dateien und ordner als nobody und nogroup eingestellt?
<keeroo2> und wenn ja, wie kann ich das abschalten?
<bekks> keeroo2: Du solltest verstehen, was Du da tust, und nicht einfach irgendwo irgendwas reinschreiben.
<h3nning> nabend zusammen, ich nutze als paste tool "pastebinit" allerdings funktioniert die format funktion anscheinend nicht richtig. was ist an >>> pastebinit -a user -f bash -i test.txt <<< falsch?
<bekks> h3nning: Woher hast du denn das "-f bash"ß
<papachaotica> man pastebinit
<h3nning> bekks: habe ich in den weiten des internet mal aufgeschnappt, allerdings weiss ich nicht mal ob das richtig ist ... da faengt es an. aber -f xml wir auch nicht uebergeben
<papachaotica> -f [format of paste] (used for syntax-highlighting, default: text)
<bekks> papachaotica: Unterstreiche bitte das "bash" dort.
<bekks> Danke.
<h3nning> papachaotica: soweit war ich schon ... allerdings steht da nur, dass per default "-f text" verwendet wird
<dreamon> ls
<dreamon> ups
<h3nning> weiss jemand wie man den format parameter richtig uebergibt? vllt bin auch gerade zu bloed zum googlen -.-
<bekks> h3nning: Was passt Dir denn an "pastebinit -i dateiname" nicht? :)
<h3nning> bekks: das geht ^^ aber ich pastebin frisst den -f parameter nicht
<h3nning> funktionieren tut es ... aber nicht das highlighten
<h3nning> ok es liegt an pastebin.com ... bei fpaste und paste.ubuntu funktioniert es ... danke =)
<ryu2k8> hi egal mit welche mstick mit welchem image etc.. ich krieg ubuntu nicht zum laden dort steht immer unable to open /dev/sda bitte um hilfe
<mgolisch> wo steht das?
<mgolisch> und was genau hast du gemacht?
<mgolisch> ryu2k8: wie hast du den stick beschrieben?
<ryu2k8> windows
<mgolisch> womit?
<ryu2k8> unebonit oder wie das heisst
<ryu2k8> habe es auch schon auf 10.10 versucht
<ryu2k8> startmedium
<mgolisch> jo wird wohl irgendwas falsch sein
<ryu2k8> ging auch nicht, genau wie andere stick ersteller
<mgolisch> funktioniert bei mir nie ohne manuelles nachbessern
<mgolisch> probier mal den universal usb installer
<ryu2k8> hab ich auch schon versucht
<mgolisch> wenn du windows hast
<ryu2k8> problem ist der kennt 10.4 nicht
<mgolisch> das funktioniert meiner erfahrung nach am besten
<ryu2k8> dort ist 10.4.1 aber ich lade runter 10.4.2 
<ryu2k8> -.-
<h3nning> hast du schon mal hier nachgeschaut? >> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> und?
<mgolisch> ich bezweifle das sich da am bootloader oder dem layout des livesystems was geaendert hat
<ryu2k8> hab ich nach geschaut hennng
<ryu2k8> henning
<h3nning> hmm
<keeroo2> bekks, ich habs gelöst
<h3nning> laedt denn das live system?
<keeroo2> überlegen was man tut, hilft oft
<mgolisch> es geht also nicht egal was du machst?
<ryu2k8> ich will vom usb stick ausstarten 
<ryu2k8> dann kommt der bootloader screen mit dem ubuntu das dauert jahre.... und wenn man esc oder so drückt steht dann da unable to open /dev/sda
<ryu2k8> ich probier es jetzt mal mit der neuen version vom universal usb 1.8.3.4
<ryu2k8> habs getestet gehtauch nicht
<ryu2k8> noch jemand ne idee?
<h3nning> kannst du es denn mal mit ner cd probieren? um den usb stick als fehlerquelle auszuschliessen
<h3nning> @ryu2k8
<dirty-harry> mein usb-stick nervt mich auch schon seit tagen! ****** teil
<ryu2k8> ne kann ich nicht ist ein netbook
<ryu2k8> habe auch einen zweiten usb stick schon probiert
<bekks> checksumme der iso datei auch schon geprüft?
<h3nning> habe meinen nettop per PXE installation aufgesetzt. hast du die moeglichkeit ubuntu so zu installieren?
<ryu2k8> ne 
<ryu2k8> ich mach morgen weiter sitzt jetzt schon 2 abende dran 
<ryu2k8> bestimmt 5-6 std
<ryu2k8> trotzdem danke 
<ryu2k8> bis moin 
<bekks> Ob er weiß was PXE ist? Er scheint ja einen zweiten Rechner zu haben.
<dirty-harry> was ist denn pxe?
<h3nning> quasi ne netzwerkinstallation
<h3nning> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<bekks> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Preboot_Execution_Environment
<dirty-harry> ah, ok, wußte ich auch nicht - mal nachschauen
<mgolisch> brenn doch einfach ne cd..
<h3nning> er hat geschrieben, dass es ein netbook ist
<mgolisch> und?
<h3nning> die ham keine cd laufwerke ...
<dirty-harry> er ist doch eh nicht mehr da;
<mgolisch> ne usb gehause und nen altes cdrom laufwerk hat man ja wohl rigendwo..
<h3nning> anscheinend nich ^^
<mgolisch> zur not baut man das der usb platte auseinander die man hat
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> so wie ich das immer mache
<dirty-harry> für PXE muss ich von netzwerk booten können, da wird dann über dhcp adresse vergeben und los geht es?
<mgolisch> ja musst das halt auf dem "server" rechner dann einrichten
<h3nning> dirty-harry: jopp, brauchst nur nen kleinen tftp server aufsetzen
<h3nning> auf den dhcp server
<dirty-harry> klar, sonst ist nix zum booten da...
<papachaotica> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<h3nning> funktioniert nach der anleitung zu 100%
<bekks> h3nning: Jein. Der DHCP Server under der TFTP müssen nicht mal der selbe Server sein.
<h3nning> bekks: ja, da haste recht, aber wieviele rechner benutzt du zu hause als server? ^^
<mgolisch> ka
<dirty-harry> werde ich mir mal reinziehen da mein stick ja anscheinend auch den geist auf gibt
<bekks> Das Lustige daran ist dann, dass man komplett verschiedene Boot Umgebungen bauen kann - für x86, sparc, etc.
<h3nning> gibts eigentlich ne moeglichkeit um sich beim PXE boot ein image aussucne zu koennen?
<dirty-harry> aber wg usb-stick, ich glaube ja, dass ich da ein probleme habe;
<bekks> h3nning: Ja.
<h3nning> bekks: hast du zufaellig einen link der das etwas erklaert? =)
<papachaotica> h3nning, schau dir den verlinketen grundlagenartikle zu pxe an dort steht ein menu beschrieben
<dirty-harry> kann den stick nur noch benutzten wenn ich sonst _nichts_ anderes machen oder laufen habe & das ganze bei einer geschwindigkeit von 3Mb
<h3nning> bekks: tatsache =) werd mich mal etwas einlesen =)
<dirty-harry> oder ich krieg mir crc errors wie jetzt gerade :(
<mgolisch> deckel auf , stick rein, deckel zu
<mgolisch> problem erledigt
<dirty-harry> hm, ja wäre ne lösung, allerdings die radikale
<mgolisch> muell gehoert in den muelleimer
<mgolisch> stick die crc errors beim lesen erzeugen sind eindeutig muell
<mgolisch> und soviel geld das man da gross rummachen muesste kostet son usb stick auch nicht
<mgolisch> mir ist vorhin meine vertex2 vereckt
<mgolisch> das ist deutlich aergerlicher
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> aber der haendler tauscht sie sicher um also egal
<dirty-harry> ok, das ist... klar ******
<dirty-harry> mein beileid
<dirty-harry> wahrscheinlich werde ich mich auch von stick trennen, aber nicht solange des ding noch irgendwie geht...
<bekks> dirty-harry: Das Ding ist kaputt. Es liefert CRC Fehler.
<dirty-harry> bekks: aber nur wenn... also rsync braucht zwar eine gefühlte stunde für 3GB, dann geht es aber...
<bekks> ...
<dirty-harry> habe auch schon geschaut ob es der ram oder die hdd ist, memtest86 und seatools haben aber nichts gefunden...
<mgolisch> omg?
<bekks> dmesg angucken und gut ist.
<mgolisch> nicht dein ernst oder? dafuer waer mir meine zeit zu schade
<mgolisch> son ding kostet 20eur
<mgolisch> oder so
<dirty-harry> stimmt aber ich muss morgen wäre durch die republik und habe dann was anderes vor bis sonntag
<dirty-harry> wie auch immer leute --- ich bin raus für heute, thx
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-23
<witchdoc> hi all
<razfazzz> Morgen, wie kann ich denn (da ich momentan Linux Lts neben Win installiert habe) einstellen, dass linux auch die restliche Festplattenkapazität benutzen kann. Der hat mir wohl nur 105 GB dafür bereit gestellt 
<batman_> hi, mein system erkennt meinen drucker, aber irgendwie tut sich nichts, wenn ich den auftrag losschicke
<batman_>  es steht zwar da "ausführend" aber es passierte infach nichts
<batman_>  stimmt da irgendwas mit dem print daemon nicht?
<anix> wo bekommt man aktuell netbooks oder laptops mit vorinstalliertem ubuntu?
<anix> (dell ist meisterlich im verstecken)
<Frickelpit> anix: ist mir jetzt kein hersteller aktuell bekannt, frag mal im offtopic channel
<anix> Frickelpit: danke
<batman_> wo sehe ich, welchen print daemon ich am laufen habe ?
<15SAABCYF> hallo ich habe hier mehrere pdfs mit selben passwort kann ich die mit pdftk irgendwie zusammenfügen?
<Guest53929> hallo ich habe hier mehrere pdfs mit selben passwort kann ich die mit pdftk irgendwie zusammenfügen?
<bullgard> '~$ arp' zeigt einen Rechner im LAN an mit "Address=noname", "HWaddress=00:0a:e4:...". Auf diesem Rechner gibt aber '~$ hostname; MD97600' aus. Wie kann ich erreichen, daß '~$ arp' den Rechner im LAN an mit "Address=MD97600", "HWaddress=00:0a:e4:..." azeigt?  
<jokrebel> hi
<mgolisch> bullgard: dann sorge dfuer das dein rechner denn namen aufloesen kann?
<mgolisch> woher soll er denn wissen wie der heisst?
<ralfgro_> ein frage zu upstart: ich versuche in das kdm.conf upstart script eine user interaktion ein zu bauen. http://pastebin.com/i3hXt4L4. Das funktioniert so aber nicht, ich sehe die Abfrage in der console, aber es werden keine Tastatureingaben angenomme. Auch kein CTRL-C. 
<ralfgro_> ich sehe das der Status des kdm Skripts "kdm start/pre-start, process 706" ist, er hängt also in dem pre-script fest. Laut http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas?highlight=((CategoryDoc))#console sollte "console owner" ja schon mal der richtige Ansatzpunkt sein.
<tm> .bot? ralfgro_ auf deine frage ob das pony da ist
<tm> ,bot? ralfgro_ auf deine frage ob das pony da ist
<shetlandpony> ralfgro_ auf deine frage ob das pony da ist: ich bin ein bot ;p
<bullgard> mgolisch: Er soll es durch das LAN wissen! Schließlich weiß der Rechner in umgekehrter Richtung den Namen seines Partners. --  Bitte führe Dein "dann sorge dafür" näher aus.
<mgolisch> du hast den rechner in der host datei eingetragen?
<bullgard> mgolisch: Meinst Du mit "die host datei" die Datei /etc/hosts?
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> oder hast du ne dns zone fuer dein lan?
<mgolisch> dan fuege dort hosteintrage fuer deine rechner hinzu
<mgolisch> aber ich bezweifle zweiteres jetzt einfach aml
<mgolisch> mal
<mgolisch> woher sonst soll er den namen kennen?
<mgolisch> kann nur dns oder host datei
<ralfgro_> ok, bzgl. der user interaktion. beim der read Zeile im upstart skript hilft ein "read foo < /dev/tty7
<ralfgro_> "
<webs553> Hallo, wo kann ich nachlesen wie ich mir Xfce oder Fluxbox parallel zum Gnome bei meinem Ubuntu installieren und beim Bootvorgang zwischen den Desktops wählen kann?
<mgolisch> einfach installieren
<mgolisch> du kannst in gdm dann die session auswaehlen
<webs553> ahja ok, danke, dann probier ich das malö
<razfazzz> weiss wer wenn ich win und linux zusammen auf platte habe. aber linix auf der 2 partition ist, wie ich die erste eigentliche win partition und vor allem den großen Speicherplatz, dem Linux zuweise ? weil hab irgendwie von 500 GB nur 105 bekommen
<Cholericker> Hallo, weiß jemand wie ich eine Blacklist für Squid erstelle und wie ich diese dann einbinde ?
<apollo13> google…
<bullgard> mgolisch: Danke!
<bullgard> razfazzz: Bitte formuliere Deine Frage noch einmal in verständlichem Deutsch.
<pog> razfazzz: mach doch mal ein "gparted" (bei mir unter System) anklickbar. Und dann siehst Du allen Platz uebersichtlich. 
<pog> normalerweise kann man dann den Platz des Windows "mounten", ev. im fstab so konfigurieren, dass es automatisch mountet und im Dateibaum einbindet. 
<KojiroAK> razfazzz: Um die Ubuntu-Partition zu vergrössern muss sie ausgehängt sein -> live-CD
<LetoThe2nd> (und man muss backups haben... und es muss genug platz frei sein.. und etc.pp.)
<LetoThe2nd> (und, ganz wichtig - zeit muss man haben!)
<pog> ich waerde das Ubunut selbst nicht in einer so grosse Parition installieren, und das Home separat, dann bist Du flexibler, wenn System und Benutzerdaten getrennt sind.
<razfazzz> dafür weiss ich davon ned genug
<razfazzz> ich kann nix gross machen da ich kaum speicherplatz habe
<razfazzz> die partition c hat aber eig noch gute 370 gb denk ich
<frankenstein20> ich hab mal ne Frage. Welche python version ist in Ubuntu Server 10.10 64 bit?
<LetoThe2nd> packages.ubuntu.com
<jokrebel> razfazzz: Wo ist dann das Problem? Meine HD hat nicht mal insgesamt soviel Speicherplatz.
<razfazzz> durch die beiden betriebsysteme komme ich total durcheinander
<razfazzz> ich wollte eig c noch dazu haben. aber ich versteh die komische plattenverwaltung
<razfazzz> von linux ned
<koegs> fn'frankenstein20: packages.ubuntu.com , dort kannst du suchen
<LetoThe2nd> razfazzz: schau mal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - und da gibts auch jeeeeeede menge weiterführende informationen.
<razfazzz> und ich krieg aufm tod nicht meine spiele ans laufen
<LetoThe2nd> oO( erwartet er/sie da jetzt wirklich ne konstruktive antwort? )
<razfazzz> ne is schon klar. ihr kennt die dinge ja auch. warum auch wen helfen. diese lesere bringt mir garnix da ich nicht genau das finde was ich hier genau gerade versuchen möchte
<jokrebel> razfazzz: Stell doch bitte Deine Fragen hier, dann können auch andere ihre Meinungen/Wissen mit einbringen. Und ungefragte Querys sind nicht so gern gesehen, meist.
<koegs> 1. Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, 2. nur bei konkreten Fragen mit technischen Hinweise mag man helfen
<LetoThe2nd> razfazzz: ganz langsam. stell ne frage, die man versteht, und du kriegst ne sinnvolle antwort. stell ne frage, die man nicht versteht, aussgaen die nichts beinhalten  oder stänker rum - du kriegst keine sinnvolle antwort. ganz einfach.
<LetoThe2nd> razfazzz: und wenn du sagst "aber ich versteh die komische plattenverwaltung von linux ned" - dann geh sie lernen - oder eben nicht.
<Cholericker> Hallo, wenn ich einen Squid transparent in eine Windows-Domäne mit einbinden möchte, muss ich mich dann mit IP-Tables auskenne bzw. diese konfigurieren ?
<jokrebel> razfazzz: Und das "komische ein und aushängen" heißt einfach, dass man zB. Änderungen an der Partition selbst nur machen sollte wenn diese nicht in Benutzung ist (von LiveCD ohne eingehangen zu sein)
 * LetoThe2nd gibt jokrebel nen keks, für die nerven und damit er die mittagspause übersteht :-)
<jokrebel> razfazzz: Und die "leserei" bringt sehr wohl was, wenn man versuchen will zu _verstehen_ wann/warum man was macht/machen soll.
<LetoThe2nd> mahlzeit, kinners.
<koegs> Choleriker: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/squid#Transparenter-Proxy
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: n'Guten…
<razfazzz> ja ich fionde aber nicht das, was ich hier gerade an problemen habe
<Cholericker> koegs danke
<frankenstein20> danke
<apollo13> Cholericker: vergiss transparente proxies, die funktionieren eh nicht wie du willst; trag den proxy doch normal ein
<Cookiekiller> SSH Tunnel ftw.
<Cholericker> apollo13 ok, dachte nur das es einfacher wäre, dass man nicht jeden manuel eintragen muss
<jokrebel> razfazzz: Das was Du suchst wurde Dir bereits gesagt ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung ) Dass das was Du lesen und verstehen willst/sollst nicht "razfaz" in ein paar Minuten geht sollte sich von selbst verstehen. Partitionieren ist ein tiefgreifendes Thema. Deshalb hier auch nochmals der ausdrückliche Hinweis auf Datensicherung/Backup!
<apollo13> Cholericker: transparente proxies funktionieren mit https zum beispiel eh nicht
<apollo13> und übers AD wirst wohl proxy settings zum client push können
<Cholericker> AD ?
<apollo13> active directoy
<apollo13> mensch du bist der mit der windows domäne nicht ich^^
<jokrebel> razfazzz: Und Dein "[11:55] <razfazzz> ja ich fionde aber nicht das, was ich hier gerade an problemen habe" ist keine konkrete Fehlermeldung/-beschreibung. Da KANN man keine Antwort drauf geben…
<Cholericker> jein ich konfiguriere nur den proxy unter Linux ;)
<apollo13> was hat das setup des proxies mit der client config zu tun
<flor> wie finde ich die korrekte  geräte-uri für meinen drucker, der jetzt neuerdings an einer vodafone easybox (wlan-modem) hängt?
<flor> kann ich den drucker benutzen nur indem ich die uri ändere?
<Cholericker> apollo13: prinzipiel gar nichts, wollte aber meinen kollegen nicht umbedingt mehr arbeit machen als es ein muss ;)
<apollo13> Cholericker: lol? das ist nen windows admin, deck den mit arbeit ein…
<razfazzz> Ich habe win und linux zusammen installiert. und habe jetzt anscheinend nur 105 gb zur verfügung bei linux. und den restlichen speicherplatz kann ich nicht benutzen. dann zeigt er mir 3 festplatten an. 500 GB 105 GB Dateisystem dann 500 GB System reserviert und eine mit Dateisystem. da weiss ich grad nicht welche welche ist. oder muss ich neu installieren ? 
<Cholericker> apollo13: hast ja eigentlich recht, bin halt nen kleiner sozi...
<jokrebel> razfazzz: _wer/was_ zeigt Dir "das" an?
<razfazzz> unter REchner - Datei Browser
<jokrebel> razfazzz: …und hast Du tatsächlich mehrere Festplatten oder sind das vielleicht nur mehrere Partitionen auf _einer_ festplatte?
<razfazzz> genau das ist es. ich habe 2 partitionen. eine ist ca 100 rest ca an 400 gb. und auf die 2te also größere hab ich das installiert auf c: ist eig win 7 druff
<koegs> wie wärs mit nopasten von "sudo fdisk -l"?
<jokrebel> razfazzz: "unter REchner - Datei Browser"??? das findet sich unter Ubuntu wo? </NASEZIEH>
<razfazzz> 1 pladde
<jokrebel> razfazzz: Auf einen Entweder-Oder Frage bitte keine Antwort wie: ja genau
<razfazzz> 1 festplatte. und die ist in 2 partitionen aufgeteilt
<koegs> 12:07 < koegs> wie wärs mit nopasten von "sudo fdisk -l"? 
<koegs> ,nopaste? razfazzz
<shetlandpony> razfazzz: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
 * jokrebel würde immer noch gern wissen wo "Rechner - Datei Browser" zu finden ist.
<razfazzz> also ic hwar einige jahre quaker. da gab es auch ein irc. und von sowas hab ich noch nie gehört
<koegs> jokrebel: Orte -> Rechner, in der Programmleiste steht dann "Rechner - Datei-Browser"
<jokrebel> koegs: THX - ohje DA. Du scheinst ihn besser zu verstehn…
<Cholericker> Kann ein Server aus i.welchen gründen, das Standart Gateway und eine route einfach löschen, ohne den expliziten befehl dafür zu bekommen ?
<koegs> Cholericker: scripte, network-manager, cronjobs, gibt viele möglichkeiten... "einfach so" macht er das normalerweise nicht
<alp82> suche einen guten uml editor. vorzugsweise für gnome, geht auch online oder als plugin für eclipse/netbeans. hauptsache ist ne gute useroberfläche
<Cholericker> koegs: habe letze Woche und Montag am Server gearbeitet, gestern nicht und gerade ebend wo ich weiter machen wollte hatte ich keine connection und musste dir route zum Router und das gw neu eintragen
<Cholericker> koegs: gibt es eine möglichkeit festzustellen wieso das passiert ist, also gibt es i.welche logs die dafür zuständig sind ?
<jokrebel> "i.welche" <*grusel*>
<Cholericker> die abkürzung ? oder auf die logs bezogen ?
<koegs> wenn es jemand mit sudo war, kannst du mal unter /var/log/auth.log schauen
<freebse> hallo, ich hab Problem, wie kann ich file1.jar mit Sun Java starten, rechtsklick kein Problem aber wie mach ich daraus einen Link java -jre file1.jar geht nicht
<joschi> `java -jar file1.jar`
<freebse> joschi: genau das funktioniert nicht
<webs553> Hallo, wo finde ich im Xfce die Einstellungen für DualScreen?
<Cholericker> koegs: habse gerade durchgelesen steht leider nichts drinne
<freebse> wie bekomm ich raus was der rechtsklick macht
<joschi> freebse: definiere funktioniert nicht
<freebse> joschi: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: JDownloader.jar
<freebse>    at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.10)
<freebse> usw
<razfazzz> [paste] welche version ist eigentlich besser. die suse oder die ubuntu. und wenn von ubuntu die 10.04 oder die 10.10 maverick ?
<joschi> freebse: dann solltest du vielleicht die richtige Datei aufrufen bzw. den classpath richtig definieren
<freebse> im Rechtsklick ist eine Funktion die heisst Open with, das ist das einzige was funzt
<jokrebel> Cholericker: die gruselige Abkürzung ;-)
<Cholericker> jokrebel: ok ich versuche es zu ändern :P
<joschi> freebse: am einfachsten schreibst du ein ganz simples skript, das die JAR datei startet und verlinkst dieses skript
<joschi> freebse: ansonsten: siehe oben (classpath, working dir etc.)
<freebse> joschi: funktioniert, aber das ist doch Frickelei, man muss doch einen ganz normalen Link setzen können ala java -jre Programm1.jar
<jokrebel> razfazzz: Versions- und Distributions-Diskussionen bitte wenn dann nach #ubuntu-deofftopic verlagern. Hier ist reiner support für aktuelle Ubuntu-Versionen (sprich: konkrete Probleme benennen - Lösungen erhoffen)
<joschi> freebse: java *-jar*
<Cookiekiller> java -jar eher
<joschi> freebse: zum zweiten mal…
<freebse> jaja meinte -jar
<joschi> wir sehen nur was du schreibst, nicht was du meinst…
<jokrebel> ,ot? razfazzz sorry hatte mich vertippt.
<shetlandpony> razfazzz sorry hatte mich vertippt.: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<freebse> joschi: geht, aber nur nachdem ich export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun exportiert habe, link problem denke ich mal
<freebse> Variablen total durcheinander wegen dem open source java dingens da
<jokrebel> razfazzz: …und wir warten immer noch auf das pasten von "sudo fdisk -l" <g> oder hab ich das überlesen?
<webs553> Hallo, wo finde ich im Xfce die Einstellungen für DualScreen?
<pog> ich lese grad das "Buch fuer Schuechterne" von Boris Bandelow... sehr interessant. Ist ja irgendwie merkwuerding, wie gewisse Leute absolut respektlos mit anderen Leuten umgehen, und andere sich alles gefallen lassen. 
<pog> sorry, ot
<freebse> webs553: installiere dir XRandx, damit kannst du das grafisch einstellen, ansonsten der nicht freie nvidia und ati treiber haben eigene GUIs dafür
<freebse> webs553: das eingebaute Tool funktioniert nicht richtig, denke mal das hast du bereits erfahren
<flor> auf wiedersehen, meine frage ist geklärt.
<webs553> freebse: meinst du vielleicht xrandr?
<pr0b0t> moin
<freebse> webs553: the GUI frontend for xrandr heisst arandr oder grandr - ich bevorzuge arandr - sorry das war unklar, also das GUI für xrandr
<webs553> freebse: geil, danke, funktioniert erstklassig
<bullgard> Auf meinem Maverick computer 'man arp' ist datiert 6-Mar-1999. Auf meinem Lucid computer 'man arp' ist datiert 01-Dec-2007. Wi kommt das?
<Frickelpit-Work> bullgard: sind beide manpages in der selben sprache?
<dadrc> also, mein maverick sagt 2007-12-01
<koegs> mein DE Lucid sagt auch 1999
<dadrc> dann wirds wohl an der Sprache liegen, englisch hier.
<zerwas> Ich habe über das Programm "Self Control" (iptables) ( http://svn.jklmnop.net/projects/SelfControl.html ) einige Seiten sperren lassen. Dummerweise kann ich auch nach Ablauf der Zeit einige Seiten noch nicht wieder aufrufen. Lässt sich iptables irgendwie komplett zurücksetzen?
<dadrc> zerwas, http://svn.jklmnop.net/projects/SelfControl/DONT_README
<dadrc> :>
<freebse> zerwas: iptables -f löscht alle
<zerwas> dadrc> hab ich ausgeführt, ändert leider nichts
<zerwas> freebse> habe ich auch schon probiert, ändert auch nichts, die Seiten bleiben gesperrt
<bullgard> Frickelpit-Work: nein.
<freebse> hm
<dadrc> zerwas, alles gemacht, was da in der Datei steht?
<zerwas> dadrc> ja
<dadrc> Faszinierend (und genau der Grund, warum ich sowas nie benutzen würde)... auch nach einem Neustart nicht?
<zerwas> Ja
<Frickelpit-Work> bullgard: vermutlich liegt es dann an der übersetzung, dass es unterschiedliche daten sind
<freebse> zerwas: dpkg -remove oder dpkg-reinstall ist zwar nicht elegante Lösung, aber sollte funzen
<zerwas> freebse> du meinst mit iptables?
<freebse> ja warum nicht
<bullgard> Frickelpit-Work: Danke!
<zerwas> freebse> wenn du sudo apt-get --reinstall install iptables meinst, das ändert auch nichts
<bullgard> dadrc: Danke!
<freebse> zerwas: ja im Prinzip schon, aber apt-get reinstall behält glaube ich die Configs, hab kein Linux System hier, aber die purge option löscht die Configs mit, aber denke mal das hast du auch probiert
<freebse> ich hab keine Ahnung ob reinstall das selbe ist wie remove und install (dann wird es nicht gehen) oder purge und install
<zerwas> freebse> auch nach Entfernen von iptables das gleiche
<freebse> zerwas: dann keine AHnung, das dürfte eigentlich nicht sein oder, Bug?
<zerwas> mal als Beispiel ein ping auf twitter.com: PING twitter.com (127.0.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.             64 bytes from omgubuntu.co.uk (127.0.0.2): icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.041 ms
<zerwas> freebse> keine Ahnung, ich kenne mich mit iptables, Routen und so nem Kram nicht aus
<mgolisch> nur aus spass mach mal grep -i twitter /etc/hosts
<freebse> ja gut das oben ist ein DNS Problem, löst das total falsch auf
<zerwas> mgolisch> danke, das ists
<zerwas> hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können …
<zerwas> "127.0.0.2 omgubuntu.co.uk # SelfControl - DO NOT EDIT!"
<zerwas> Hätte der werte Herr auch mal in seine DONT_README schreiben können
<zerwas> Danke euch für die Hilfe
<freebse> zerwas: DO NOT EDIT :) naja egal
<apollo13> gksudo für iptables, klingt nach fail
<zerwas> apollo13> Ja, der Befehl geht mit gksudo sowieso nicht
<batman_> hat jemand ein plan wie man codewars fürs neue ubuntu 10.10 bekommt?
<bullgard> Was muß ich für <network> eintragen in '~$ nmap -sP <network>', um die in meinem aktuellen LAN bekannten Hostrechner aufzulisten?
<bullgard> batman_: Das Plan? Was ist das?
<batman_> ob jemand weiss wie es geht
<bullgard> Ah!
<batman_> das ist in keiner repository
<k1l> batman_: dann wende dich an den entwickler der software
<Cookiekiller> batman_, kompilieres es, bau nen deb..
<batman_> ich hab nen deb gefunden im netz
<batman_> aber dann steht da 
<batman_> r Befehl geht mit gksudo sowieso nicht
<batman_> * hinogi1 (~Ste
<batman_> Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) 
<LetoThe2nd> oO( vielleicht sollte da jemand lieber ne windows-version suchen... )
<batman_> nicht so pessimistisch LetoThe2nd 
<batman_> immer positiv denken :P
<Cookiekiller> LetoThe2nd, +1
<LetoThe2nd> batman_: gut, dann optimistisch: src runterladen, kompilieren, checkinstall, fertig.
<LetoThe2nd> ,kompilieren? batman_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss nichts ueber kompilieren, ich assoziiere aber GCC, Qgfe und SciTE damit
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<webs553> Hallo, mein Homeserver besitzt einen GnomeDesktop. Ist es möglich, dass wenn ich mich per SSH damit verbinde, darüber eine GUI Anwendung auf dem Server starten kann, danach die SSH Verbindung wieder trenne, aber die GUI Anwendung trotzdem weiter läuft?
<LetoThe2nd> batman_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren - denn mit lustigen debs irgendwoher aus dem netz fängt der ärger meistens erst richtig an.
<Cookiekiller> da koenntest du gleich rpms von mir mit alien wrappen xD
<LetoThe2nd> oO( wir sollten endlich mal xpra im jdownloader-artikel verlinken... )
<k1l> LetoThe2nd: oder pyload. das tut genauso nur ohne gui
<batman_> okay cool danke
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: das ist da verlinkt - aber wenn da steht kommandozeile liest $kiddie eh nicht mehr weiter :-)
<k1l> stimmt :)
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: wobei man fairerweise zugeben muss, der leistungsumfang ist bei jd schon etwas grösser. wenn man sich halt java antun will.
<beaver74> bullgard, hattest etwas wie 192.168.1.0 versucht?
<bullgard> beaver74: Ich versuch's mal. Mutatis mutandis.
<beaver74> wenn das nicht will, evtl 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254
<beaver74> bullgard, http://nmap.org/book/man-target-specification.html
<joschi> einfache CIDR-schreibweise tut's auch ;)
<beaver74> bullgard, 192.168.1.0/24 solls tun
<beaver74> laut Anleitung
<beaver74> joschi, wäre das die CIDR Schreibweise?
<joschi> das, was du zuletzt geschrieben hast
<beaver74> joschi, ok
<bullgard> beaver74: '~$ nmap -sP 192.168.178.0; Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-02-23 13:55 CET; Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN. Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.05 seconds.'
<beaver74> bullgard, denke das /24 fehlt
<beaver74> oder was auch immer du da einsetzen möchtest :)
<bullgard> beaver74: Tatsächlich! »/24« hat gefehlt. Nun brachte es das erwartete Ergebnis: 1 Router und 2 Rechner gefunden. --  Vielen Dank!
<beaver74> jo, gern
<webs553> Hallo, mein Homeserver besitzt einen GnomeDesktop. Ist es möglich, dass wenn ich mich per SSH damit verbinde, darüber eine GUI Anwendung auf dem Server starten kann, danach die SSH Verbindung wieder trenne, aber die GUI Anwendung trotzdem weiter läuft?
<LetoThe2nd> webs553: 13:46 < LetoThe2nd> oO( wir sollten endlich mal xpra im jdownloader-artikel verlinken... )
<cornelius> was ist xpra?
<LetoThe2nd> cornelius: kann man doch sooooooo schön danach googlen...
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: wieso, jd hat ja nen webinterface
<k1l> cornelius: http://tinyurl.com/4gpmsls
<webs553> LetoThe2nd: danke, wusste nicht dass sich das auf mich bezieht
<webs553> ^^
<apollo13> oder rennt das ding noch immer nocht ohne gui
<k1l> apollo13: laut dem hier: http://jdownloader.org/knowledge/wiki/terminal/index ist das noch nicht implementiert
<apollo13> solche pfeifen^^
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich brauche den sourcecode von Samba welcher unter ubuntu 10.04 installiert ist. Ich weiß wie ich die Version rausbekomme und wo ich den sourcecode manuell laden kann, aber gibt es eventuell auch ein Paket mit dem ich den source direkt bekomme. So wie die Linux Header pakete?
<dadrc> yogg, apt-get source <paket>
<dadrc> wird dann ins aktuelle Verzeichnis gepackt
<yogg> danke
<vivid> hallo zusammen, ich habe eine frage zu tft-monitoren, hat wenig mit ubuntu zu tun, kann ich die hier stellen?
<joschi> ,ot? vivid
<shetlandpony> vivid: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<vivid> ok
<affenbert> Verbraucht KDE wesentlich mehr RAM / Rechenzeit als Gnome?
<joschi> das kommt auf den ausbau, die benutzten programme usw. an
<LetoThe2nd> affenbert: pauschale frage - pauschale antwort: depends.
<jokrebel> .oO( und auch das ist eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic - IMHO )
<affenbert> mir gefällt nämlich die bedienung besser als die von Gnome und würde es gerne auf meinem netbook installieren, aber die sind ja nicht gerade die superrechner...
<affenbert> würde das trotzdem einigermaßen laufen?
<dAnjou> probiers aus
<dAnjou> und dann blogge drüber
<LetoThe2nd> affenbert: depends. du lieferst keine einzige konkrete aussage/frage bisher.
<affenbert> Laptop: Lenovo s12
<affenbert> Würde Kubuntu darauf flüssiglaufen?
<LetoThe2nd> ....
<affenbert> vergesst es ich frag im forum nach, da bekommt man ne antwort
<LetoThe2nd> oO( was hätte man auch _da_ jetzt sagen sollen. )
<Deem> ich hab im nautilus unter computer:/// noch 2 icons von laufwerken, die eigentlich garnicht mehr vorhanden sind. wie kreig ich die weg?
<cornelius> also den grafiken nach ist gnome an sich schon rasanter (persönliche Meinung)
<dadrc> Deem, stehen sie vielleicht in der fstab drin?
<cornelius> weniger Icons weniger Ladezeit....?
<LetoThe2nd> cornelius: schon wieder weg. gefiel ihm hier wohl nicht.
<k1l> Deem: .gtk-bookmarks
<k1l> schau da mal rein ob es das ist was du meinst
<Deem> dadrc, k1l: beides nein
<Deem> allerdings hab ich in der fstab 2mal swap
<jokrebel> Deem: sind denn auch beide Swap-Partitionen vorhanden? Hab hier auch schon mit 2xSwap (auf 2 HDs) gehabt, was auch funktionieren kann.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nicht "kann", dass sollte eigentlich ohne weiteres gehen :-)
<Deem> jokrebel: ich denke schon. dasn raid1 mit 2 platten. jetzt wo ich genau hinsehe, seh ich auch, dass das einmal sda und sdb ist =)
<Deem> ok. passt. ein reboot wirkt manchmal wunder
<cornelius> gibt es ein Programm womit man devel Packete aufgelistet nach eigenschaften direkt einsehen und installieren kann? (bequem jetzt!?)
<sdx23> Nach Eigenschaften? Bequem? Was willst du?
<tm> weg isser :/
<spoob> hallo, wenn ich ein konto zu thunderbird hinzufüge, ist der oberordner imm die mailadresse. eigentlich würde ich den account lieber in den "Lokalen Ordner" packen, wie geht das?
<beaver74> spoob, du koenntest die Mails per Regel in den lokalen Ordner kopieren/verschieben... ist aber nicht was du suchst, oder?
<spoob> beaver74: schon was "besseres" gefunden, unter server-einstellungen>erweitert lässt sich das komplette konto verschiebe
<spoob> trotzdem danke für die antwor
<spoob> *antwort
<beaver74> spoob, gern, stimmt, geht auch
<beaver74> spoob, konnte man das Konto nicht mit nem links-Klick verschieben?
<spoob> beaver74: nein
<beaver74> ok
<cronon> hallo
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen
<WasserDragoon> ich hatte vor tagen einen ordner mit ubuntu one synchronisiert, als ich das auf einem anderen gerät ausgeschaltet habe war das auch nicht mehr der fall. wenn ich nun aber den ordner auf diesem laptop wieder anlege, denkt das system der ordner wird noch synchronisiert und zeigt mir die embleme an
<WasserDragoon> wenn ich mich bei ubuntu one einlogge und die dateiübersicht öffne, ist es dort richtigerweise nicht gelistet... wie mach ich diese embleme sauber weg?
<cronon> auf der ubuntuusers.de Seite zu Seahorse steht, dass man in nautilus per Rechtsklick eine Datei verschlüsseln kann, im rechtsklickmenü ist bei mir aber nichts zum verschlüsseln, hat jemand ne ahnung woran's liegen könnte?
<to-to> re
<k1l> cronon: seahorse samt keys sind angelegt?
<WasserDragoon> wenn ich im ordner den haken zum synchronisieren rausmache, bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung: Konnte für den Ordner /home/danny/workspace/mvc nicht die Synchronisierung mit Ubuntu One deaktivieren.
<apollo13> wichtiger: seahorse-plugins installiert?
<k1l> seahorse-plugins braucht man noch, wie im artikel erwähnt. 
<k1l> ,seahorse? cronon 
<shetlandpony> cronon, Seahorse ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Seahorse - Weitere Infos im query ...
<cronon> ja, die plugins hab ich.
<apollo13> nunja dann musst nautilus neustarten
<apollo13> das geht am einfachsten mit neu einloggen dann kannst dir sicher sein, dass der neugeladen hat
<cronon> oder mit killall, oder?
<cronon> ja, jetzt geht's.
<cronon> dankeschön. :)
<ntr0py> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit/Interface um den HDD-Zugriff zu tunen? Hintergrund: Meine Ubuntu Installationen fühlen sich recht unflüssig/blockierend bei Festplattenauslastung an. Konkret: Wenn die Platte durch einen Prozess ausgelastet wird, muss ein zweiter Sekunden/Minuten auf sein read() warten... Kann man vielleicht irgendwie Prioritäten definieren (evtl. via Nice-Level/FS-Driver/Scheduler)?
<apollo13> ssd :þ
<brain> Hallo, kurze Frage. Kann ich ein Ubuntu-CD.iso auch auf eine 4,7GB DVD brennen oder setzt es explzit eine 700MB-Rohling voraus?
<apollo13> ersteres
<brain> also gehen auch DVD-s. Sehr gut-glueck gehabt danke
<brain> cu
<ntr0py> apollo13: ja klar, aber Windows fühlt sich auf gleicher Hardware hier flüssiger an... Mag halt nur Windows nicht verwenden...
<Kebap23> hallo, mein pc ist gerade beim booten stehengeblieben, war nur das ubuntu logo sichtbar. wie kann ich mir den boot scroll anzeigen lassen`?
<dr_evil> ich möchte ubuntu auf einen USB stick installieren, der ziel PC hat aber kein CD-ROM laufwerk. kann ich das einfach in einem anderen rechner machen, oder speichert ubuntu bei installieren abhängigkeiten vom Motherbaord/grafikkarte?
<ntr0py> Kebap23: schau mal auf den anderen tty's: ctrl alt f[1-10]
<dadrc> dr_evil, solange du den richtigen Kernel und keine proprietären Treiber installierst, sollte das gehen
<dr_evil> dadrc: sind beides pcs mit dualcore prozessor. aber andere grafikkarte 
<dr_evil> und anderer motherbaord chipsatz
<dadrc> dr_evil, sollte egal sein. Grafktreiber kannste ja später noch installieren, wenn du willst
<dr_evil> ok dann probier ich das einfach mal
<Gamoder>  Hmm ... ich habe folgendes Problem: Mein Touchpad läuft unter KDE nicht, unter Gnome geht es. in den Touchpad-Einstellungen ist das Touchpad auf «an»
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Hab folgendes ergooglet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15406/touchpad-works-in-gnome-but-not-kde
<claw> maus funktioniert nicht mehr... folgende ausgabe im syslog : Hub 2-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port2 disabeled 
<claw> an einer anderen maschine funktioniert sie
<beaver74> claw, anderen USB-Port versucht?
<Mojo4> hallo, wie kann ich unter gnome das ergebnis der tastenkombination "AltGr"+"D" verändern?
<Fuchs> xmodmap, Mojo4 
<claw> beaver74 ja hab alle versucht
<Fuchs> ,xmodmap? Mojo4 
<shetlandpony> Mojo4, Xmodmap ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap - Weitere Infos im query ...
 * Fuchs muss leider weg, viel Erfolg, sonst spaeter nachfragen.
<beaver74> claw, hattest du die Probleme von vornherein, oder tauchen die nach einer bestimmten Veraenderung auf? Ist das Ubuntu neu aufgesetzt, und wird der 10.10 Kernel verwendet?
<claw> nein passierte einfach so im normal betrieb 
<claw> und 10.10 wird verwendet ja
<beaver74> claw, meiner einer wird dir evtl nicht helfen koennen, bin gerade hier am lesen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/88530  , es wird vom deaktivieren des Bluetooth und/oder WiFi gesprochen... was keine Loesung fuer mich persoenlich waere. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand anderes und du wartest noch.
<beaver74> claw, vom deakt. der USB legacy Funktion im BIOS wird ebenfalls gesprochen...
<beaver74> waere der post #20
<beaver74> claw, sorry, ich finde keine Loesung... habe nur herauslesen koennen, dass du nicht allein mit der Fehlermeldung da stehst. (/me hat nicht soviel Ahnung... bestimmt kann dir jemand Anderes besser helfen)
<claw> trotzdem danke
<beaver74> gern
<claw> ich werde den bug auch mal noch bestätigen damit ich der sache jemand annimmt
<ubinux> ich kann mit windows xp auf maverickfreigaben in die verzeichnisse wechseln, sehe alles, kann aber keine daten öffnen, habe ich was  übersehen? 
<beaver74> claw, ja, mach das
<dadrc> ubinux, mal die Rechte überprüft?
<x1o> hi wenn ich bei meinem notebook in akkubetrieb gehe, geht die festplatte sofort in energiesparmodus und bei netz halt wieder auf volle leistung früher war sowas bei laptop-mode-utils eingestellt, wo ist das jetzt eingestellt? wie ist das bei maverick
<x1o> hat jemand nen plan?
<Fuchs> http://projects.gnome.org/gnome-power-manager/gpp.html << 
<x1o> ha lol
<x1o> schade, ich nehme an, da kann man nciht einstellen, dass der cpu automatisch in performance geht wenn er in netzbetrieb ist
<newan> Hallo, habe mir eine usb soundkarte zugelegt, wir auch erkannt aber nur stereo? ist eine Logilink UA0099
<newan> würde diese gerne als 5.1 ausgabe verwenden
<cato> hallo, ich suche das Paket in dem sich das gstreamer element "lamemp3enc" befindet. gibt es das paket?
<sdx23> x1o: macht auch nur bedingt Sinn, dauerhaft hochzutakten.
<sdx23> cato: http://packages.ubuntu.com oder apt-file helfen.
<cato> sdx23: leider nicht: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lamemp3enc&mode=filename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<shetlandpony> cato's url: http://tinyurl.com/4gnnf7c | Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- lamemp3enc
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<sdx23> cato: ah, ich dachte du meintest, das sei eine Datei.
<newan> laut gui ist es ein CM106 Chipsatz
<cato> hat sich aber schon erledigt
<mk_modem> Hallo, habe eine T-Mobile web and Walk Karte, aber ich kann mit Ubuntu 10.10 kein Verbindung herstellen. Ich bin absoluter ubuntu newb. lsusb liefert : "Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem". Habe ein Profil im Netzwerk Manager erstellt aber funktioniert nicht. Hab auch schon usb_modeswitch versucht (scheint nicht das Problem zu sein)
<mgolisch> mk_modem: welche fehlermeldung bekommst du?
<mgolisch> newan: er erkennt das ding nicht als mehrkanal karte?
<mk_modem> gar keine fehlermeldung
<mgolisch> was dann?
<mgolisch> schau halt im logfile vom networkmanager
<mk_modem> normalerweise müsste ich das Profil aufrufen können aber es erscheint nicht
<mgolisch> da muss ja stehen was schief geht
<newan> mgolisch: nein steht nu stereo
<mgolisch> sollte da erscheinen unter pppd oder so oder wie auch immer das heisst im networkmanager
<mgolisch> bzw einwahlverbindung
<mgolisch> oder wie es da genannt wird
<mgolisch> newan: er zeigt in alsamixer als nur zwei channels an?
<mk_modem> ok ich schau mal wo das logfile ist
<mk_modem> danke schonmal
<mgolisch> mk_modem: /var/log/daemon.log oder so fals da nix extra mit networkmanager ist
<newan> mgolisch: schau ich mla hab nur in der gui geklickt und versucht
<dennda> mk_modem: logs sind idR in /var/log/ oder ggf. in einem sonderverzeichnis der anwendung im home ordner (bspw. ~/.myfancyprogram/logs o.ae.)
<mk_modem> ok hab das logfile
<mk_modem> aber leider steht da nichts drin zu dem modem
<to-to> Re
<mgolisch> du hast es eingerichtet ueber dieses mobiles breitband tab in  den verbindungs einstellungen?
<mgolisch> es taucht aber nicht auf?
<newan> also wenn ich die Karte im Alsamixer auswähle dann ahb ich alle channels
<mk_modem> richtig
<newan> nur kenn ich mich da mal überhauptnicht mit aus :-(
<mgolisch> jo dann liegts an pulseaudio
<mk_modem> kann ich denn irgendwie verifizieren dass die karte korrekt installiert ist?
<mk_modem> ist lsusb das schon ?
<mk_modem> vielleicht könnte man darüber den fehler finden
<mgolisch> nein du steckst sie dran und schaust was dann in dmesg erscheint
<newan> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0d8c:0102 C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM106 Like Sound Device
<mgolisch> newan: /etc/pulse/daemon.conf da am ende sample-channels auskommentieren und da die anzahl channels anpassen
<mgolisch> danach pulseaudio -k und dann pulseaudio -D
<mgolisch> dann solltest du die entsprechende anzahl von channels haben
<mgolisch> musst dann halt noch einstellen das er als output device auch die suroundkarte verwendet
<newan> versuchs danke
<mk_modem> mlogisch: hab dmesg gemacht aber ich weiß nicht wonach ich da schauen soll
<mgolisch> naja ob er da was erkennt am usb dingens
<mk_modem> aha
<mk_modem> da steht was CD-ROM Huweia usw
<mgolisch> okay
<mgolisch> dann ist es wohl im cdrom mode
<mgolisch> mode_switch ftw
<mk_modem> aber danach stehen auch einträge über new full speed usb device using ohci_hcd and address 7
<schweegi> welche funktion in libreoffice calc muss ich nehmen, um aus einer gesamtsumme zeilenweise abzüge gemacht werden von einer summe, die in dieser zeile steht ? z.B. Gesamtsumme 1000 und ich geb 100  (bekommen) in die spalte links daneben ein, wie muss ich das machen das er die 100 von den 1000 abzieht?
<mgolisch> mk_modem: kannst es ja mal nopasten
<mk_modem> ja mom bin grad noch auf dem andren rechner hier im chat
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend! ich habe mist gebaut und mir eine wichtige Datei gelöscht MIST gibt es ein recovery tool mit dem man gelöschte dateien wieder herstellen kann unter ubuntu 
<mgolisch> ja nennt sich backup!
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> und das ist betriebsystem agnostisch
<mgolisch> :)
<mk_modem_ubuntu> hallo
<mk_modem_ubuntu> ok der paste kommt
<mgolisch> kannst sowas wie photorec versuchen
<IchGuckLive> mgolisch: Danke das ist leider 2monate alt 
<mk_modem_ubuntu> [30228.005156] scsi 17:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 [30228.058103] sr1: scsi-1 drive [30228.058404] sr 17:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 [30228.058586] sr 17:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5 [31272.237572] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 3 [31278.560064] usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4 [31278.787882] scsi18 : usb-storage 6-1:1.0 [31278.79180
<mgolisch> oder irgendwelche anderen filecarver
<mgolisch> mk_modem: jo ist im cdrom mode, du must das umschalten mit usb mode switch
<mgolisch> IchGuckLive: also photorec oder sowas hilft evtl
<mk_modem_ubuntu> mh ok dann hab ich da was falsch gemacht ist komplzierit die anleitung für mich
<newan> E: main.c: Start des Daemons fehlgeschlagen.
<mgolisch> newan: egal hat autorestart hab ich vergessen
<mgolisch> vermutlich gehts nurnicht weil er schon aleuft
<mgolisch> oder haste garkeinen sound mehr nun?
<newan> sound tot
<IchGuckLive> mgolisch: danke ich kenn ja die datei und auch das verzeichniss
<mgolisch> okay mach das mal rueckgaengig und versuchs mit den audio einstellungen
<mgolisch> angeblich reichts wenn du da die richtige karte und ein suround profil auswaehlst
<mk_modem_ubuntu> in der 40-usb_modeswitch.rules ist aber schon ein Eintrag mit:
<mk_modem_ubuntu> # Huawei E220, E230, E270, E870 ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1003", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"
<mgolisch> zumindest behauptet das meine freundin grade.. ob sie recht hat?
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> mk_modem: und das stimmt ueberein mit dem was lsusb anzeigt?
<mk_modem_ubuntu> ich denke ja
<mk_modem_ubuntu> Bus 006 Device 007: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem 
<newan> wow hab ich jetzt viele üprofile
<mk_modem_ubuntu> ich seh auch keine cd rom oder usb storage mit den daten
<newan> o.k dneke nun noch was am player einstellen sound kommt schonmla über spdif
<mgolisch> mk_modem: komisch
<dennda> did you try turning it off and on again?
<Deem> mk_modem_ubuntu: is dasn umts stick?
<mk_modem_ubuntu> es ist eine umts karte
<mk_modem_ubuntu> pci express mit pcmcia adapter
<Deem> hm.. das sollte afaik garnicht als cd/usb-laufwerk gemountet werden
<Deem> normal musst du einfach nur auf den network manager klicken und dort eine neue mobile breitbandverbindung einrichten
<mk_modem_ubuntu> ja das hab ich schon gemacht
<mk_modem_ubuntu> meist du danach sollte ich nochmal neustarten
<mk_modem_ubuntu> ?
<newan> hm nun hab ich nur 4.0 als üprofil, laut anlage aber nur stereo aber über spdif
<IchGuckLive> mgolisch: Danke super ich versuchs mit foremost wie bekomme ich den mountpoint 
<mk_modem_ubuntu> nagut ich versuche einfach mal ein neustart
<mgolisch> jo foremost oder photorec sollte gehen
<mgolisch> leider ist ein "undelete" nicht moeglich da ext3/4 die block pointer ueberschreibt man weiss also nicht mehr in welchen bloecken die fragmente der datei gespeichert waren
<IchGuckLive> "/dev" und was dann
<mgolisch> ka ist ja dein rechner
<mgolisch> :)
<IchGuckLive> da sind so vile platten drinn  wie bekomme ich raus auf welchenm Dev das home verzeichniss ligt ?
<beaver74> IchGuckLive, df -h
<mgolisch> oder mount
<mgolisch> :)
<newan_> nun ist die Karte ncht mehr in den ausgabe geräten :-(
<newan_> ah doch falsches Profl
<allegro_> moin
<newan_> nur stereo egal welches Profil :-(
<allegro_> ich bin hier geschickt worden mit dieser Frage:
<allegro_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Opera hilft leider gar nicht weiter
<allegro_>  ich bin jetzt bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Synaptic
<allegro_>  ich hänge jetzt bei Nun auf "Hinzufügen" klicken und "Benutzerdefiniert" wählen
<allegro_>  das gibt es nicht an der beschriebenen Stelle
<allegro_>  wie heißt das in ubuntu 10.10 bzw. wo finde ich das jetzt?#
<dadrc> allegro_, synaptic offen?
<mgolisch> was genau willst du machen?
<allegro_> ja
<mgolisch> und in dem installations artikel steht nirgends was von synaptic
<allegro_> ich will opera installieren
<mgolisch> oder bin ich blind?
<beaver74> allegro_, 'deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free' in die /etc/apt/source.list, apt-get update && apt-get install opera
<mk_modem_ubuntu> neustart hat auch nichts gebracht
<bekks> Wieso sollte ein Neustart irgendwas ändern?
<apollo13> weils ja in windows auch geht
<allegro_> beaver74, kannst Du die einzelnen schritte mal bitte voneinander abgrenzen, ich weiß nicht wo welcher Schritt anfängt und aufhört
<mgolisch> dann fuegs doch einfach mit der gui hinzu
<mk_modem_ubuntu> hat man mir geraten ;:)
<mk_modem_ubuntu> ich war auch skeptisch
<allegro_> wenn ich wüsste, wie das geht, würde ich es tun
<mgolisch> einstellungen-paketquellen
<allegro_> die Anleitung stimmt nur nicht mit meinem System überein
<mgolisch> in synaptic
<bekks> mk_modem_ubuntu: Hat man nicht, ich habe das Backlog gelesen.
<beaver74> allegro_, sry, 'deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free' in /etc/apt/source.list
<allegro_> habe ich doch oben geschirben
<mk_modem_ubuntu> dennda hat geschrieben have you tried turning it off and on again
<beaver74> allegro_, apt-get update && apt-get install opera
<bekks> mk_modem_ubuntu: Damit war nicht der Rechner gemeint.
<allegro_> bis Einstellungen Paketquellen komme ich, aber dann nicht weiter
<beaver74> allegro_, die beiden apt-get kannst natuerlich auch trennen, dann das && weglassen
<mk_modem_ubuntu> ja ok dann hab ich das falsch verstanden
<mk_modem_ubuntu> aber das modem rein und rausstecken hab ich ja schon mehrmals hier gemacht
<dennda> eigentlich war das auch mehr so ne anspielung
<mk_modem_ubuntu> ich kenn dennda ganz gut daher dachte ich er meint das so hätte ja sein können
<mk_modem_ubuntu> aber is ja auch egal
<IchGuckLive> mgolisch: leider geht das nur mit image files
<IchGuckLive> pech gehabt 2monate umsonst gearbeitet
<mgolisch> IchGuckLive: was?
<IchGuckLive> foremost
<mgolisch> wieso?
<beaver74> entschuldigt, dadrc und mgolisch, wollte nicht dazwischen gehen, hatte Zeile nur gerade aus der source.list kopiert und wollte sie loswerden :)
<mgolisch> jo kp
<IchGuckLive> das sucht laut beschreibung nur nach bekannten in der config festgelegten  mustern
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> genau wie photorec
<mgolisch> wenn es den dateityp nicht kennt haste verloren
<IchGuckLive> gcs
<IchGuckLive> das wird nix
<mgolisch> die einzige sonstige hoffnung waer das im journal des filesystems dieses inode noch mit vollstaendigen blockpointern drin ist
<mgolisch> aber eher unwarscheinlich
<x1o> sdx23, ähm das mach ich immer manuell, und der pc ist dann auch schneller 
<IchGuckLive> mgolisch: mit jpeg klappt das wunder bar
<mk_modem_ubuntu> ok danke trotzdem an alle ich versuche es später noch mal
<allegro_> da jetzt keiner was zu synaptic sagt,  will ich noch noch mal beavers Vorschlag verfolgen
<allegro_> was genau ist der 1.Schritt?
<bekks> Steht doch da.
<beaver74> allegro_, 'deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free' in die /etc/apt/source.list eintragen, zB am Ende
<bekks> Einen Eintrag in der sources.list machen.
<beaver74> allegro_, 2. # apt-get update, 3. apt-get install opera
<beaver74> vergiss das #
<jokrebel> allegro_: was ist an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Opera/Installation#Installation nicht für Deinen PC geeignet?
<beaver74> man, bin ich geduldig :)
<mgolisch> frag ich mich auch
<mgolisch> :)
<x1o> hat von euch jemand schonmal the art of computer programming gelesen?
<mgolisch> noe
<allegro_> jokrebel, ich hänge hier fest: Um aus der Fremdquelle zu installieren, muss man unabhängig von der Ubuntu-Version die folgende Paketquelle freischalten: 
<Deem> x1o: ich glaube du bist hier falsch
<x1o> oh sry
<IchGuckLive> bis dann und danke an alle hat nicht geklappt !
<bullgard> '~$ sudo nmap -sP ...' gibt mir die MAC-Adresse eines benachbarten Rechners aus und dahinter"(USI))". Was bedeutet das?
<Deem> bullgard: warum startest du nmap mit sudo? o_O
<mgolisch> wieso nicht?
<mgolisch> manche optionen brauchen das..
<Deem> weil das auch ohne wunderbar funktioniert
<mgolisch> ka ob es auf diese zutrifft
<jokrebel> allegro_: und was/wieso "hängst" Du da? 
<bekks> Wenns schon an der Fremdquelle scheitert, lass lieber die Finger davon :)
<allegro_> ich versuche rauszufinden, wie ich die Paketquelle hinzufüge
<mgolisch> in synaptic oder auf dem von beaver74 beschrieben weg
<jokrebel> allegro_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<bekks> Das sagte man doch schon drei mal, oder so.
<Deem> mgolisch: und nein. -sP braucht kein sudo. da dass nur ein ping scan ist
<allegro_> da stehen viele Verweise zu immer neuen Themen, aber die Frage wird nicht so beantwortet
<allegro_> bei Paketquellen freischalten war ich schon
<bekks> Und wie die Frage beantwortet wird.
<bekks> Alleine hier wurde es schon dreimal gesagt.
<mgolisch> doch wird sie
<allegro_> da wurde ich weiter verwiesen letztlich kam ich bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Synaptic an
<mgolisch> in dem am anfang verlinkten grundlagen artikel
<mgolisch> Paketquellen bearbeiten
<mgolisch> oder wie der da heisst
<mgolisch> und so schwer ist es wirklich nicht
<Deem> bullgard: btw. das in den Klammern ist die Netzwerkkarte. bei mir steht da beispielsweise (Micro-star Int'l Co.)
<jokrebel> allegro_: Wenn Du natürlich immer nur den erstbesten Link anklickst, dann kann man sich schon mal im Kreis drehen. Text lesen und verstehen hilft manchmal.
<mgolisch> selbst nen 3jahriger hatte in synaptic unter einstellungen den punkt paketquellen gefunden wenn er denn geguckt haette
<mgolisch> selbst ohne wiki und sonstwas
<mgolisch> :(
<allegro_> jokrebel, wenn das so geschrieben wäre, dass ich das verstehe, dann würde ich hier nicht fragen müssen
<mgolisch> ist ja okay
<mgolisch> nun weisste es ja
<Deem> soll ich sagen, dass selbst is sowas verstanden habe? =)
<allegro_> Paktequellen habe ich gefiunden
<mgolisch> Deem: nein!
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> da auf dem tab andere software den hinzufügen button verwenden
<allegro_> es geht innerhalb der Paketquellen um das hinzufügen
<mgolisch> und die im opera instalaltions artikel angegebene apt zeile hinzufügen
<jokrebel> allegro_: ein Satz aus dem mehrfach zitierten Link: "Alternativ kann man die Paketquellen in Synaptic über das Menü "Einstellungen -> Paketquellen" konfigurieren."
<allegro_> mgolisch, Du meinst diese Zeile? deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<mgolisch> ja
<allegro_> danke
<mgolisch> dann in synaptic auf aktualisieren oder wie es da heisst und dann sollte das paket erscheinen
<mgolisch> bitte
<allegro_> W: GPG-Fehler: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY A2019EA84E7532C8
<allegro_> was will mir das sagen?
<jokrebel> allegro_: er will noch den Schlüssel. Such im Opera Wiki nach "wget blablabla"
<bekks> Einfach lesen was da steht :)
<jokrebel> allegro_: diese Zeile im Terminal ausgeführt insatalliert Dir den Schlüssel automatisch. Und auch dies kann man eindeutig im Text nachlesen.
<bullgard> Deem: "USI" als Netzwerkkarte kenne ich nicht.
<jokrebel> allegro_: steht direkt unter der Zeile die Du grade eben zitiert und offenbar zu den Quellen hinzugefügt hast.
<allegro_> ich verstehe nicht einmal 20% von dem was da steht
<bekks> Dann lass die Finger davon. :)
<jokrebel> …und fang bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger an.
<beaver74> allegro_, "Um die Fremdquelle zu authentifizieren, kann man entweder den Signierungsschlüssel herunterladen  und in der Paketverwaltung hinzufügen oder folgenden Befehl ausführen:" - und dann den Befehl ausführen
<jokrebel> dann bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung weitermachen. Wenn Du das intus hast verstehst Du auch schon 70% und das sollte dann reichen.
<beaver74> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten ist auch gut zu lesen
<jokrebel> allegro_: Und ein googlen bei unbekannten Begriffen soll auch schon geholfen haben - sorry, aber n bissl Eigeninitiative und Mitdenken sollte schon möglich sein. Keiner hier hat große Lust, dir jeden gerade relevanten Satz aus den mehrfach genannten Wikis zu zitieren und dann auch noch einzeln zu erklären wo erklärende Links sogar vorhanden sind. Linux lernt sich nicht an einem Abend.
<beaver74> allegro_, und das Ganze hat vorteile, gegenüber dem vorgehen von anderen Betriebssystemen (auch wenn es im Moment nicht so aussieht)
<beaver74> hab das Gefuehl, allegro_ ist gerade am Boxsack und pruegelt den :)
<bekks> Oder er fragt gerade nach... :P
<beaver74> fragen, wo?
<allegro_> erst mal Danke an mgolisch, der meine Frage beantwortet hat, auch wenn es leider nicht geholfen hat
 * beaver74 deine Frage auch beantwortet :/
<Deem> bullgard: ich auch nicht. aber es wird wohl stimmen
<allegro_> falls mal jemand nach einer für Anfänger verständliche und komfortable Installationsmöglichkeit sucht, schlage ich vor, dass Ihr diese angebt: http://www.linupedia.org/opensuse/Opera
<allegro_> die hat mein Siegel "DAU-geprüft"
<bekks> Und wie soll die Opensuse Variante auf Ubuntu funktionieren?
<apollo13> bekks: und wer behauptet, dass er ubuntu hat?
<jokrebel> allegro_: Deine Fragen haben noch einige andere auch beantwortet. Und hier steht Hilfe-zur-Selbsthilfe im Vordergrund; nicht copy&paste Zitate ohne Lerneffekt.
<bekks> Berechtigter Einwand.
<allegro_> ich habe behauptet, das ich Ubuntu 10.10 habe
<allegro_> es ist eigentlich egal, für welche Distribution eine Anleitung ist, wenn sie verständlich geschrieben ist
<allegro_> jedenfalls ist Opera jetzt installiert
<bekks> Ist überhaupt nicht egal.
<jokrebel> allegro_: und es steht Dir frei, das Wiki so zu modifizieren dass es auch Deinen "DAU-geprüft"-Erwartungen entspricht.
<bekks> Mit einer Anleitung für einen LKW kannst du in einem Nissan Micra nicht viel anfangen.
<beaver74> allegro_, ne, habe sie mir grad angeschaut, damit kommst du unter Ubuntu nicht weiter
<mgolisch> doch nur funktionieren tut das was drin steht dann halt nicht
<mgolisch> :)
<bekks> :D
<Deem> allegro_: also da finde ich die installations anleitung im ubuntuusers wiki aber um einiges ausführlicher
<Deem> und verständlicher wie dieser "schnell-schnell bloß nicht zuviel text schreiben"-wikiartikel
<beaver74> allegro_, du hast Opera mit apt-get installiert?
<Deem> die installationsanleitung hat ja grademal 10% des gesamten artikels...
<bullgard> Deem: hm
<speed> abend zusammen, ich hab momentan n kleines problem mit grub2. ich hab gestern windows vista nachinstalliert(extra partition) und heut morgen den grub2 neu installiert.. alles bootet normal, jedoch hab ich kein windows im bootloader.. update-grub bringt mich auch auf eine spur, die ich leider nicht deuten... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399908/
<speed> hoffe, mir kann bei dem problem jemand helfen
<Deem> speed: mit sudo gestartet?
<speed> jop
<Deem> was sagt denn ein "ls /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot" wenn du das manuell in der konsole ausführst?
<speed> moment
<speed> datei oder verzeichniss nciht gefunden
<apollo13> gibt es hier auch nicht
<speed> (hab die partition momentan nciht gemountet
<Deem> bei mir auch nicht
<Deem> apollo13: is deins ein dual boot?
<apollo13> triple trice boot
<soxor> Youtube.de
<allegro_> das Problem bei ubuntuusers ist in der Regel, dass man am Anfang eine Frage hat, danach hat man 7 Fragen und die erste ist immer noch verständlich nicht beantwortet
<apollo13> allegro_: das problem hast aber auch nur du
<Deem> speed: machmal ein "dpkg --get-selections | grep os-prober"
<allegro_> ubuntuusers besteht fast nur aus Verweisen und kaum aus Inhalten, was die Recherche immer sehr aufwändig macht
<speed> ausgabe:
<Fuchs> ,ot? allegro_ 
<shetlandpony> allegro_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<speed> os-proberinstall
<Deem> speed: ok. das is schonmal gut
<speed> mehr kam nicht..
<apollo13> allegro_: hmm, dann musst du ne andere seite verwenden, ich find immer alles
<Fuchs> apollo13: gilt auch fuer Dich, bitte klaert das im OT Kanal oder in #ubuntuusers, aber nicht hier. Danke. 
<allegro_> bei Linupedia gibt es einen Top-Down Ansatz: ich starte oben, habe spätestens auf der 3. Ebene den Artikel, der meine Frage behandelt
<Deem> speed: bist du grad mit der live cd auf dem rechner?
<Fuchs> allegro_: noch mal: #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder #ubuntuusers, aber nicht hier. Danke. 
<jokrebel> allegro_: Ganz am Anfang ist es normal, dass man beim Lösen eines Problems auf mehrere neue stoßen kann. Solche Diskussionen gehören aber bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<speed> nein ich bin unter ubuntu 10.10 da
<speed> kann aber auch nen reboot auf live machen
<speed> fals nötig
<Deem> speed: du bist auf dem selben rechner auf dem auch windows installiert ist?
<speed> ja
<allegro_> seid Ihr fies :-)
<Deem> speed: versuch mal das hier "grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX" sdX musst du natürlich mit der partition ersetzen auf der grub installiert werden soll
<allegro_> erst 'ne Frage an mich richten und dann ist die Antwort darauf off topic :-)
<speed> Deem: grub ist ja installiert.. ich hab nur windows nicht in der bootliste drin
<jokrebel> speed: Hab grad wenig Zeit, aber vielleicht hilft dieser Thread: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-windows-in-grub-cfg/
<speed> ich schau mal rein :)
<speed> danke für den link
<Deem> speed: mach es doch einfach mal =)
<witchdoc> juliux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egrttkIlVMA lecker
<shetlandpony> witchdoc's youtube link:  YouTube - Mamas Tapas Hannover 
<witchdoc> oh - das ist ja nett das pony
<speed> jetzt warnt er mich, weil ich angeblich in ne partition statt dem MBF grub rein machen will..
<speed> autsch was für ne grammatik 
<bekks> speed, ich glaube deinem rechner.
<mgolisch> schau halt in dieses os-prober script rein
<mgolisch> was er da macht
<speed> mgolisch: ich bin leider kein soo versierter linux user
<Alchimedes> @mgolisch was machst Du hier?? falscher server... beerbroy is mir auch schon über den weg gelaufen..
<sdx23> witchdoc: bitte nicht hier, danke.
<witchdoc> sdx23: sorry - habs grad gesehen
<witchdoc> ubuntuusers, da geht das
<mgolisch> ah
<speed> hmm, der link hat leider noch kein ergebniss gebracht.
<mgolisch> du hast die windows partition als grubs root partition angeben
<mgolisch> darum gehts nicht
<speed> kannst du mir sagen wie ich das richtig biege?
<jokrebel> speed: Bitte konkretere Hinweise wo es klemmt.
<speed> jokrebel: ich hab ubuntu 10.10 ne weile fehlerfrei am laufen. gestern win vista nachinstalliert grub 2 installiert und nun fehlt mir im grub auswahlmenü das windows(zur auswahl).
<mgolisch> mounte mal die windows partition
<speed> done
<mgolisch> gibts da zwei verzeichnise die boot heissen? einmal boot und einmal Boot?
<speed> jop
<jokrebel> speed: das wusste ich - wo es momentan hängt, was nicht klappt bei der Grub-Reparatur konnte ich nicht herauslesen.
<mgolisch> jo das ist das problem
<speed> jokrebel: das weiß ich selber auch nicht genau
<speed> mgolisch: wie beheb ich das problem am besten?
<mgolisch> stell erstmal sicher ob das immernoch die root von deiner grub install ist
<mgolisch> wenn ja muessen wir das erstmal aendern
<speed> mittels?
<mgolisch> zb indem du das konfig file schaust von grub
<speed> du meinst die grub.cfg?
<mgolisch> ja
<speed> set root='(hd0,msdos1)'  <-- bei allen einträgen
<mgolisch> da steht sowas wie set root hdx,y
<speed> ja das selbe oben nochmal
<jokrebel> speed: es geht um Grub 2?
<speed> ja
<mgolisch> angeblich reicht es wenn du diesen boot verzeichnis löschst
<mgolisch> das wo ein unterverzeichnis grub drin
<mgolisch> ist
<speed> dann hau ich das mal runter...
<jokrebel> speed: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<mgolisch> dann die partition umounten und update-grub neu ausfuehren
 * jokrebel bevorzugt da dann immer gleich die "allumfassende" chroot-Methode.
<speed> jetzt liest sich der log viel angenehmer
<speed> scheint geklappt zu haben
<speed> Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda2
<speed> vielen dank an alle :)
<speed> ich bin mal eben testen ;)
<mgolisch> jo
<speed> bis hoffentlich gleich.
<mgolisch> und er wurde niemehr gesehen
<jokrebel> mgolisch: na las erstes wird er vermutlich das WIN testen…
<jokrebel> las=als
<koegs> jungs, wo guck ich nochmal am besten nach, wenn ich mit onboard-sound gleichzeitig sound über die boxen und kopfhörer habe?
<jokrebel> koegs: alsamixer?
<beaver74> ich hätte gedacht das würde über die HW gelöst, nicht softwareseitig
<beaver74> also kopfhörer rein, kontakt geschlossen und Boxen sind aus
<koegs> leider nicht
<jokrebel> beaver74: Wenns nur über nen Hardware-Stecker-Umschalter realisiert ist - ja.
<Deem> meine kopfhörer bringen garkein sound
<mgolisch> meistens macht das wohl der treiber
<Deem> is aber auch ein debian, von daher :D
<bekks> Debian kann schon Sound?
<mgolisch> google halt mal
<mgolisch> evtl musst du den kernelmodul andere optionen uebergeben
<koegs> hm, finde keinen passenden regler im alsamixer
<mgolisch> damit er das layout richtig erkennt
<mgolisch> oder sowas
<mgolisch> guckt halt mal ob andere mit dem mainboard das selbe problem haben
<Alchimedes> leute...
<mgolisch> ja?
<Alchimedes> @koegs gehst du über usb  mit deinem Kopfhörer rein? dann über den Alsa mixer-- Hardware -- entsprechend aussuchen fertich weil von alleine geit dat nicht bei debian.. 
<Alchimedes> bei ubuntu gibt es ne automatische Hardware erkennung für media Geräte .... die funzt bei debian hatte ich auch immer die selben soregn
<Alchimedes> musste dann das Headset manuell auswählen
<Cholericker> Hallo welchen mail delivery agend bevorzugt ihr ?
<koegs> nix usb, einfach frontaudio mit nem ALC889
<Alchimedes> nutzt Debian?
<koegs> nein, ubuntu, sonst würde ich hier nicht fragen...
<jokrebel> Cholericker: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste#Mail … Diskussionen verschiedener Porgramme und deren Vorzüge aber bitte im Offtoppic-Channel.
<Alchimedes> system -> Einstellungen -> Klang -> Hardware
<Cholericker> jokrebel: Vielen dank, werde ich mir merken.
<jokrebel> Cholericker: und vielleicht noch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mailserver-Einf%C3%BChrung
<mgolisch> ist das nen laptop?
<koegs> nope, ganz normaler PC mit intel board, soundchipsatz ist ALC889
<Cholericker> jokrebel: Danke nochmals ;-)
<mgolisch> hm
<Alchimedes> @ koegs haste?
<mgolisch> naja wuerd mal schauen und irgendwelche anderen werte fuer model verwenden
<mgolisch> das ist ganz sicher nen treiber problem
<mgolisch> der treiber muss den normalen stereo ausgang abstellen wenn man etwas in den headphone jack stellt
<mgolisch> steckt
<jokrebel> Cholericker: gern geschehn
<k1l> ist das nicht hauptsächlich ne mainboard sache? also wann der welchen port zudreht?
<Alchimedes> @mgolisch irgendwelche anderen werte?? 
<Alchimedes> Betriebssystemsache
<bekks> Wieso OS-Sache?
<bekks> Gibt genug Hardware, die das selbst macht.
<koegs> bei den intel hda wohl eher OS-Sache
<mgolisch> Alchimedes: anaja andere werte fuer den model parameter des kernelmoduls
<bekks> Ja :)
<mgolisch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA?redirect=no
<mgolisch> der artikel sagt einem wie man zb rausfindet welche werte fuer den chip/codec den man hat moeglich sind
<mgolisch> die probiert man dann halt aus
<Alchimedes> klar.. hardwarefirewalls e.t.c aber sonst hat das betriebssystem nichts mit den freigaben auf'n netz(stecker :) ) zu tun
<jokrebel> gn8
<beaver74_> hm. lag
<koegs> also die ganzen options habens irgendwie auch nicht gebracht
<koegs> muss ich dann nochmal schauen, wenn etwas mehr zeit ist oder wieder nen hardware-umschalter nehmen, danke für die Hilfe
<Moritz> Hallo, ich benutze texlive 2010 und wollte das gerade mal auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Versuche ich allerdings ein update über tlmgr bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung, mit der ich leider nichts anfangen kann: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399909/ jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<Moritz> ohne sudo komme ich zwar in tlmgr aber kann natürlich keine Pakete updaten
<kempo> hellosen
<mgolisch> Moritz: gibt env was aus wie PERLLIB
<mgolisch> evtl sind bei deinem user da irgendwelche variablen gesetzt die in dem sudo env dann fehlen
<kempo> ist es moeglich .rm realmedia video dateien per command line nach .avi/.mpeg zu konvertieren
<mgolisch> ffmpeg?
<Moritz> mgolisch, env gibt mir das hier aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399910/ sorry, die ausgabe sagt mir garnichts...
<mgolisch> wohl nicht
<omor> Moritz: kommt mir bekannt vor dein Problem.
<Moritz> omor, haste auch eine Lösung dafür? :p
<omor> Moritz: einmal "perl -e 'print @INC;'" in einen Nopaste bitte, und das gleiche nochmal mit sudo davor.
<omor> Moritz: Nein, damit meinte ich eigentlich: Du warst damit oder ähnlichem schonmal hier.
<Moritz> omor, ja, aber damals konnte ich das Prob nicht lösen und jetzt stehe ich wieder davor. 
<Moritz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399911/
<Moritz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399912/
<mgolisch> sieht identisch aus
<Moritz> jap
<omor> hm. Und tlmgr update --all
<beaver74> mein Gott, was ein Pfad o.O
<omor> ohne sudo spuckt dir was aus?
<omor> beaver74: Da sind nur die Trenner bei der Ausgabe verlorengegangen.
<mgolisch> vergleich mal PATH
<beaver74> omor, aah so, danke :)
<omor> ich glaub ich muss mal in den Logs greppen, wie das letztes Mal war.
<mgolisch> laut texlive mailingliste verwendet das script irgendson binary/script um die module zu finden
<mgolisch> du must das von deiner texlive installation im PATH haben
<mgolisch> mach mal echo $PATH
<Moritz> omor, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399913/
<omor> oder vielleicht ehr: cd /usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/x86_64-linux; sudo ./tlmgr #
<omor> das war die Lösung vom letzten Mal.
<mgolisch> jo das ding muss im PATH sein
<mgolisch> oder du must im verzeichnis sein
<Moritz> mgolisch, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399914/
<mgolisch> jo also entweder geh in das verzeichnis oder fuege das zu deiner PATH variable hinzu als root
<Moritz> also es hat jetzt so funktioniert wie omor sagte....
<mgolisch> jo
<Moritz> und wieso muss ich tlmgr mit ./ davor aufrufen?
<beaver74_> Moritz, damit nicht $PATH abgefragt und dort gesucht wird, sondern tlmgr im lokalen Verzeichnis ausgeführt wird.
<Moritz> beaver74_, ah okay
<mgolisch> waer in dem fall wohl egal
<mgolisch> ups falsches fenster
<beaver74_> Moritz, setzt man einen Befehl ohne ./ ab, wir ausschließlich $PATH abgefragt, aber nicht das Verzeichnis in welchem man sich befindet. Ein ./ umgeht dieses Verhalten... (denke ich liege da richtig, hatte es auch erst in den letzten Tagen erfahren)
<sdx23> beaver74_: exakt so ist es. Wobei ich nicht mehr weiß, warum ich damals das ./ dazuschrieb. Könnte in der Tat egal sein.
<beaver74_> hm, wie kann es den egal sein, wenn das Verzeichnis mit dem Kommando nicht im PATH ist...?
<beaver74_> denn
<beaver74_> sdx23, bring mich nicht durcheinander ;)
<Treffnix> Hallo zusammen! DAU braucht mal Hilfe. Ich hab mir ne Ubuntu-VM mit Apachen, MySQL, PHP und egroupware aufgesetzt. Funktioniert auch alles soweit. Jetzt will ich die my.cnf ändern und darf nur lesen. Rechte kann ich auch nicht ändern. Was muss ich tun? 
<beaver74_> Treffnix, sudo verwendet um my.cnf zu editieren?
<Treffnix> Gibts unter Ubuntu auch sowas wie "als root ausführen"? Quasi sudo für Konsolenleghasteniker?
<k1l> ,sudo? Treffnix 
<mgolisch> gksu das geht fuer gui programme
<beaver74_> Treffnix, $ sudo vi my.cnf
<beaver74_> zb
<k1l> Treffnix: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo  bitte lesen und vorsichtig mit dem grafischen root editor umgehen
<Treffnix> hehe, danke. Ich komm mir echt doof vor
<dAnjou> beaver74_: bist bei mir unten durch, weil du nem DAU vi empfohlen hast ;)
<mgolisch> ist eh vim
<dAnjou> *sigh*
<beaver74_> dAnjou, dann nano, ed oder sonst was
<beaver74_> oder vim^^
<mgolisch> und der ist eigentlich ganz geil wenn man die befehle mal gelernt hat
<mgolisch> geht viel schneller als mit allem anderen was ich kenne
<sdx23> beaver74_: ls -al `which vi`
<beaver74_> sdx23, kommt auf selbe heraus... denke ich, ob vi oder vim (dazu musste ich vim aber nachinstallieren)
<dAnjou> und genau das -> "man die befehle mal gelernt hat" macht ihn so ungeeignet für DAUs
<sdx23> beaver74_: nun, der von mir genannte Befehl hätte dir gezeigt, dass vi ein Symlink auf vim ist.
<mgolisch> sagte ich ja schon
<Moritz24M> beaver74_, ich hab deine erklärung zwar verstanden, aber: ein echo $PATH liefert mir ja dieshier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399915/ Da steht doch der Pfad, in den ich sonst mit cd /... wechsle drin, dann müsste ich doch tlmgr auch einfach so starten können?! also irgendwas schenie ich da noch nicht zu verstehen...
<beaver74_> sdx23, hm, der zeigt bei mir auf /etc/alternatives/vi
<mgolisch> Moritz: wenn du sudo machst hast du das nicht
<mgolisch> weil er dann ein anderes environment laedt
<Moritz24M> sudo echo meinst du jetzt?
<Treffnix> och mann... Das kann doch nicht sein. 15 Minuten um die komplette VM aufzusetzen und 2 Stunden um ne IP in ne Config einzutragen... 
<beaver74_> sdx23, erst nachdem ich vim installiert hatte, konnte auch ich vi erst wieder verwenden. Ohne war mir die Steuerung im vi nicht geheuer.
<Treffnix> Kann ich den "Explorer" auch sudoen?
<k1l> Treffnix: willst du dir echt dein system zerschiessen?
<mgolisch> beaver74_: per default ist vim-tiny installiert oder sowas
<beaver74_> aahso
<Treffnix> Wieso mein System zerschiessen?
<mgolisch> da fehlen einige plugins und zeugs
<k1l> Treffnix: weil du grade anfängst wild mit der root-keule umherzuschlagen. sag mal was du da vor hast und was da nicht klappt (fehlermeldung)
<Treffnix> Ich möchte nur die my.cnf ändern, damit ich den MySQL-Server von "außen" erreichen kann
<papachaotica> warum will man das machen?
<Treffnix> Wenn ich die aber öffne, kann ich da nix tippen und wenn ich mir die rechte anschaue, steht da, ich hätte nicht die Rechte, die Rechte zu ändern, weil ich nicht der Besitzer bin
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> der webserver ist in der vm
<mgolisch> wozu brauchste das?
<mgolisch> und auf dem ding connecten kann man sich auch per ssh
<Treffnix> hrhr
<mgolisch> alle halwegs vernumpftigen werkzeuge koennen das
<Treffnix> Es hat sich in 10 Jahren nix verändert
<mgolisch> mysqlworkbench etc
<Treffnix> Frag nen Linuxer um Hilfe und er fragt dich, warum du machen willst, was du machen willst
<mgolisch> Treffnix: dann editier das ding doch
<Treffnix> Die ganze VM existiert nur als MySQL-Testserver
<LetoThe2nd> stimmt, seit 10 jahren oder mehr lesen die fragenden nicht die dokumentation, die ihnen genannt wird. my $.02
<mgolisch> sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnd
<mgolisch> *cnf*
<mgolisch> hf
<mgolisch> :)
<k1l> Treffnix: hast du den sudo wiki artikel gelesen? bist du bereit was zu investieren? oder willst du die kuh nur melken? große srpüche klopfen hilft jedenfalls nicht weiter
<Treffnix> Vielen Dank, mgolisch 
<Treffnix> Was soll ich denn investieren, kil?
<beaver74_> Zeit, zb... nerven :)
<papachaotica> ich denke wer nicht in der lage ist eine datei mit sudo zu öffen oder sich vorher als root anzumelden sollte nicht nur einen sql, nicht von außen erreichbar haben sondern den ql abschalten
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ich hab ne tolle idee: beim joinen in den channel wird man nett gefragt was man will, und dann entweder in #ubuntu-de-copypaste oder #ubuntu-de-echtersupport geforwarded :-)
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR*
<Treffnix> Och Leute, kommt mal von eurem hohen Roß runter. Hat halt nicht jeder täglich mit Linux zu tun
<Treffnix> Ich danke nochmal herzlich für die Hilfe, aber das ist echt ein bissl hässlich
<mgolisch> geht so
 * LetoThe2nd sieht nur eine anhaltende leseschwäche, da der sudo-artikel schon vor 20min genannt wurde. :-)
<Treffnix> Spiegel
<Treffnix> ich habs doch dank mgolisch schon lange
<k1l> Treffnix: wie gesagt: hier gibt es hilfe zur selbsthilfe. vorbeten wird auf dauer keiner mit machen. aber das jetzt auszudiskutieren würde zu weit gehen für diesen abend und den channel
<beaver74_> Treffnix, aber nur, weil dir gesagt wurde was zu tun ist, nicht weil du den og. Artikel gelesen hattest. Dastehen noch ganz andere nette Dinge ;)
<Treffnix> Was heißt denn hier vorbeten? Die eine Zeile wärs ja schon gewesen
<Treffnix> Ja, die ich aber die nächsten 5 Jahre vermutlich nicht mehr brauchen werde
<mgolisch> naja worum es k1l geht ist das wenn wir sowas machen der lern effekt bei dir ausbleibt
<beaver74_> Treffnix, nein, sudo... wirst oft brauchen
<k1l> *sigh*
<Treffnix> Ja, schon klar. Die Sache ist: Ich will derzeit gar nicht lernen. Ich will nur die VM zum Laufen kriegen, damit ich ne Test-DB von Egroupware hab, in die ich mich dann Remote reinklinken kann, um ein Export- und Konvertierungstool zu stricken
<papachaotica> genau die zeile und dann die nächste, es geht hier um grundlagen die du dir aneigen solltes wenn du ein linux system das offensichtlich noch angreifbare serverdienst fahren soll, administirest
<LetoThe2nd> *ist notiert* damit gute nacht.
<mgolisch> hehe
<Treffnix> ^^
<Treffnix> Naja, ich bin Linux DAU, nicht Allround-DAU. Wenn ich irgendwann mal nen Linux-Webserver aufsetze, les ich auch vorher die Doku. Versprochen! Solange kann ich mit meiner angreifbaren-VM (mit Host-Only Netzwerk) leben ;)
<Treffnix> Bis dahin nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe ( die erwünschte, sowie die unerwünschte *g* ). Bye zusammen!
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-24
<x1o> hey hab grad meine terratec aureon 5.1 usb angeschlossen, aber pulseaudio kann da nur stereo abspielen, was muss ich ändern damit es 5.1 erkennt?
<x1o> bei ubuntuuserswiki steht nix daz
<x1o> u
<liquidsky42> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terratec-aureon-5.1-mkii-usb/
<x1o> 2006.... aber ich glaub ich habs
<dAnjou> ok, fslint oder auch fdupes finden doppelte dateien, aber wie finde ich dateien, die *nicht* in einem anderen verzeichnes sind (in beide richtungen)?
<x1o> hallo ich bins nochmal
<x1o> hab doch ne lösung auf ubuntuuserswiki gefunden
<liquidsky42> sehr schön :)
<x1o> aber der sound knackt jetzt ca 2mal die sekunde
<liquidsky42> das ist schlecht. ka woran das liegen könnte
<x1o> mmh parallel cpuburn und es ist weg
<x1o> :)
<x1o> vielleicht sind es die sleepstates
<x1o> aber ich hab den governour auf performance
<x1o> ach und ganz markant, wenn ich in rhythmbox was abspiele dann kommt zunächst kein ton
<x1o> erst wenn ich an eine bestimmte stelle springe....
<liquidsky42> sehr merkwürdiges verhalten
<x1o> komisch knacken ist jetzt auch nicht mehr unter performance oder ondemand da
<x1o> knackt garnciht mehr....
<tete> hallo, ich hab ein problem mit meinem wlan, und zwar verliert der stick irgendwie immer die verbindung zum AP bzw. ich bekomme horror lags und weis nicht woran es liegt, ubuntu 10.10, alle updates installiert, http://nopaste.info/ed4cd4d02b.html und http://nopaste.info/e043dcfc69.html
<tete> jemand eine idee?
<dauerflucher> tete: dein chipsatz wäre interessanter
<tete> hmm der chipsatz...
<tete> wie bekomme ich den raus?
<dauerflucher> tete: lspci
<dauerflucher> oder lsusb, wenn es ein stick ist
<dauerflucher> oder lspcmcia, wenn ein solches gerät
<tete> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0846:4260 NetGear, Inc. WG111v3 54 Mbps Wireless [realtek RTL8187B]
<dauerflucher> tete: ist schon spät heute, aber eine internetsuche nach "realtek RTL8187B ubuntu maverick" mag dir schonmal die richtung weisen
<tete> ok danke ich guck mal
<tete> ah ok bin nicht der einzige :) danke
<dauerflucher> jau, kein ding
<tete> jetzt weis ich zwar dass das ein bug ist der in natty gefixed ist, aber kann mir wer helfen wie ich das jetzt in 10.10 installier? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/215802
<tete> mein englisch ist leider nicht das tollste und das system kaputt machen wollte ich nicht unbedingt ... 
<x1o> hi jemand da? wenn ich bei meinem pulseaudio 5.0 einstelle funzt alles, bei 5.1 kriege ich kreischenden hochfrequente störgeräusche und rauschen, das gleiche gilt wenn ich mit pavucontrol einen kanal unter 5.0 lauterstelle, scheinbar wird das signal radikal schlechter wenn er daran etwas "bearbeiten" muss
<kraut> moin
<razfazzz> ich wollte nochma neu installieren. eine frage bitte. auch wenn sie nicht hier hin gehört. ist die 10.04 lts oder die 10.10 maverick besser ? ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das die .04 fixxer is. oder kann das ned sein
<razfazzz> Moin ersma
<razfazzz> pls
<razfazzz> Erde an linux user.over
<beaver74> razfazzz, besser oder fixer, wird man imho so nicht sagen koennen. Die LTS wird noch laenger supportet, der Support fuer Maverick laeuft im April 2011 aus, dann solltest du upgraden. Die Maverick, also 10.10, verwendet sicherlich aktuellere Pakete, die aber, wenn sie fehler enthalten, gefixt werden (wenn dass mit fixxer gemeint zu verstehen war)
<razfazzz> upgraden heisst, dass ich dann wieder nen neues installieren muss ?
<razfazzz> kommt denn nach maverick wieder was neues _?
<beaver74> razfazzz, nicht unbedingt, du kannst ueber die interne Upgradefunktion das System auf den Stand von 11.04 bringen... deine Einstellungen bleiben dann soweit erhalten.
<beaver74> razfazzz, ja, Ubuntu hat ein 6 Monate Zyklus, dann kommt immer eine neue Version heraus.
<razfazzz> achso, ja das geht dann ja
<razfazzz> ne mit fixxer meinte ich. ob die lts schneller ist
<razfazzz> als die maverick
<beaver74> kann man so nicht sagen... 
<beaver74> denke ich mal nicht, nein
<beaver74> afk
<beaver74> razfazzz, die LTS wird in der Regel auf Systemen verwendet, auf denen du nicht alle 6 Monate das Upgrade ausfuehren moechtest. Du musst die jetzige 10.10 natuerlich auch nicht unbedingt zum Stichtag auf die 11.04 bringen, nur sollte dass, soweit ich da richtig liege, bis zur nachfolgenden 11.10 erledigt sein. Willst du einen aktuellen Desktop, solltest du die 10.10 verwenden.
<razfazzz> ah ok. also ist die dann doch etwas besser. bzw schneller oder langsamer wie die lts ist sie aber nicht, oder ?
<k1l> razfazzz: die geschwindigkeit ist meist gleich. aber neue programmversionen gibt es halt nur bei einer neuen ubuntu version und veränderungen wie z.b. unity etc. werden auch nur bei einer neuen ubuntu version eingebaut. 
<k1l> ,lts? razfazzz 
<razfazzz> ja die 10.04 LTS oder die Maverick. da kann ich mich ned entscheiden
<k1l> razfazzz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<razfazzz> und was andres eben. die netzwerke. ich kann ein windows netzwerk finden vom 2 Rechner .kann aber nichts von linux da drauf kopieren. wie kommt das ?
<koegs> razfazzz: hatten wir dich nicht schon mehrmals drauf hingewiesen, dass du nur support kriegst, wenn du deine Probleme genauer definierst?
<Taunix> muss man sich erst daran gewöhnen, dass die fehlermeldungen bei ubuntu nen sinn haben *grin*
<jokrebel> hi
<razfazzz> @ koegs
<razfazzz> hab ich doch beschrieben
<razfazzz> hab gesagt das ich im netzwerk den win rechner finde
<razfazzz> aber keine daten hin senden kann oder raus ziehen
<Fussel> und dabei gibts keine fehlermeldung?
<jokrebel> razfazzz: wie verbindest Du Dich? Klappt das Verbinden, nur kein Datenaustausch?
<razfazzz> jep
<razfazzz> verbinden geht 
<razfazzz> kann auch auf dem ordner zugreifen auf dem win pc
<razfazzz> bzw lesen
<razfazzz> oder einsehen
<razfazzz> aber kann nichts an daten hin und hersenden
<koegs> 09:59 < fn'Fussel> und dabei gibts keine fehlermeldung?
<koegs> ,enter? razfazzz
<razfazzz> wie enter ?
<k1l> razfazzz: du sollst nicht dauernd enter drücken. kannst ruhig mal alles in einen satz packen.
<razfazzz> achsoo ok sorry
<razfazzz> nein ich sehe keine fehlermeldung
<tm> razfazzz: evtl. stehen fehlermeldungen im syslog oder im verzeichnis /var/log/samba - da solltest du mal nachsehen wenn du einen kopiervorgang startest
<Sysopa> moin Ihr Lieben
<chris_osx> hi ich würde gerne 2 linux-desktops miteinander vernetzen. welche methode nimmt man da am besten? samba oder nfs? 
<Gamoder> Geht beides - ich verwende Samba, auch wenn NFS natürlich «eigentlich» sinnvoller wäre
<Sysopa> Asus-Laptop mit nvidia-grafikkarte und Kubuntu 10.10 macht in Verbindung mit Virtualbox Freezes... im Netz habe ich viel über ältere Probleme in Verbindung mit Virtualbox gelesen - gibts da eine bekannte Lösung? Früher soll mal  VT-x ausschalten oder  nohz=off geholfen haben...
<chris_osx> ein notebook soll sich da auch einklinken können. ist das mit nfs auch problemlos möglich? der laptop hängt ja nicht nur im firmennetz sondern soll zu hause auch zum surfen verwendet werden
<Sysopa> <-- Ubuntu Neuling, ansonsten Linuxerfahren
<Sulumar> MoinMoin
<Guest453> weiß hier jemand über libdvdcss bescheid? Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum das in Windows/Mac-VLC mitgeliefert wird und bei Linux-VLC bzw. Ubuntu nicht.
<k1l> ,codecs? Guest453 
<jokrebel> ,codec? Guest453
<shetlandpony> Guest453, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber codec, ich assoziiere aber Codecs, Monkeys_Audio, Songbird, Totem und VLC damit
<Guest453> es geht nicht darum wie ichs installier sondern ob ichs installieren darf, und da hilft mir das Wiki leider nicht unbedingt weiter
<jokrebel> Guest453: Dort ist auch erklärt, warum es bei Ubuntu nicht von Hause aus dabei ist…
<Guest453> jokrebel: wegen "rechtlicher Unsicherheit" ist es in Ubuntu bzw. Linux-VLC nicht dabei. Bei Windows/Mac ist das allerdings bei VLC dabei - ist das da ne andere Rechtslage?
<tm> Guest453: es wäre besser du diskutierst das im #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel, deine frage hat wenig mit ubuntu support zu tun
<Guest453> tm: okay, danke.
<jokrebel> Guest453: Das diskutier bitte wo anders (zB. ubuntu-de-offtopic). Hier gehts rein um support.
<clone2> hi, festplatte ok oder nicht? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jY0jHUsZ
<witchdoc> hi all
<jokrebel> clone2: Was veranlasste Dich zu diesem?
<clone2> jokrebel: ich möchte die für backup's nutzen 
<clone2> jokrebel: aber die errors kann ich nicht genau deuten im ergebnis von smart
<jokrebel> clone2: kenn mich da auch nicht so toll aus, aber vielleicht hilft das Wiki weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus
<to-to> re
<sysdef> shetlandpony: join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Sysopa> moin nochmal... 
<Orcor> guten Tag
<Sysopa> wo befinden sich bei Ubuntu die (benutzer)startscripte - also z.B. wo Pulse gestartet wird? Sinn ist, daß ich gerne Jack vorher starten möchte und dann mit pulse generell jack als ein- und Ausgang benutzen
<Sysopa> sorry, bin bei Ubuntu noch neu
<Sysopa> geht um kubuntu 10.10
<Orcor> haste KDE oder Gnome?
<Sysopa> Kubuntu - also kde
<Orcor> hmm... 
<Deem> in den runlevels?
<Orcor> www.ubuntuusers.de
<Sysopa> pulse wird doch auf Benutzerebene gestartet?
<Deem> Sysopa: aber wenn du noch relativ neu bist würd ich die finger davon lassen
<Sysopa> Deem: bei Linux bin ich seit Kernel 1.2 :-)
<Deem> afaik ist das aber auch in den runlevels
<Deem> Sysopa: na denn =)
<Deem> ich glaub das fällt unter upstart, bin mir da aber nicht sicher
<Deem> ,upstart? Sysopa 
<Sysopa> aber bei (k)ubuntu ist irgendwie alles - anders *g*
<shetlandpony> Sysopa, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Sysopa> *klick* danke
<Orcor> ich bin bei Linux Ubuntu Gnome seid letztes Jahr Oktober nach dem ich das mit Windows aufgegeben hab 
<Sysopa> verständlich *g*
<Sysopa> Windows benutze ich nur in der Firma
<Orcor> Kubuntu ist nicht Ubuntu
<k1l> ,bot? Sysopa 
<shetlandpony> Sysopa: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> Orcor: kubuntu ist auch ubuntu.
<Orcor> Windows braucht man nur um  Spiele zu zocken sonnst brauche ich denn dreck nicht
<beaver74> Orcor, kubuntu ist genauso ubuntu wie ubuntu selber oder xubuntu
<koegs> und für unterhaltungen haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<Orcor> aber die sehen alle anders aus
<Sysopa> *klick*
<Orcor> kenne Ubuntu, Kubuntu,  Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Mythbuntu
<Sysopa> gibts einen Link wo speziell auf Jack/Pulse beim Systemstart eingegangen wird?
<Wired_Life> weiß hier zufällig jemand wem die 4.71.209.x ips gehören? tauchen bei mir ständig im snort log auf mit oversize request uri directory
<Deem> Wired_Life: wie wäre es mit einem whois?
<Wired_Life> hab ich ja schon gemacht aber mir sagt United States Miami Level 3 Communications Inc nicht viel
<koegs> und mir sagt das grad auch nicht, was es mit ubuntu-support zu tun hat :)
<Wired_Life> war bloss mal sone frage. gibs hier im freenode nen channel für sowas?
<koegs> Wired_Life: du warst doch schon öfter hier oder? für non-ubuntu wäre zumindest der startpunkt #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<Wired_Life> danke
<daniel_sowas987> hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in meinem netzwerk p2p ports sperren kann?
<Deem> mit deinem router?
<Deem> btw is das eher offtopic. du darfst das gerne nochmal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: zwangsproxy bzw. manual deines routers.
<daniel_sowas987> deam: fritzbox kann nur eigehende verbidungen sperren
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: ohne zwangsproxy bzw. packet inspection kannst du es eh vergessen, IMHO.
<Deem> daniel_sowas987: 1. ich heiße Deem. 2. wär mir neu, dass die fritzbox nur eingehende ports sperren kann
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: wen interessiert den bitteschön ne portsperrung. port umbiegen, fertig. ergo: sinnlos.
<daniel_sowas987> LetoThe2nd: also alle verbindungen ?ber die entsp. ports blocken ?
<daniel_sowas987> Deem: sorry
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: ohne zwangsproxy ist dein vorhaben aussichtslos.
 * Deem riecht da immernoch ot
 * LetoThe2nd riecht eher mangelndes verständnis für ip-verbindungen :-)
<evolotion_> Hallo
<beaver74> schnüffelt
<daniel_sowas987> und was ist ein zwangsproxy?
<dakira> daniel_sowas987: wie bereits geschrieben.. wenn dein router packet-inspection macht, kannst du da teilweise blocken.. ports sind ja ohnehin austauschbar.. ueber die zu blocken ergibt keinen sinn. dd-wrt bietet sowas, aber das funktioniert nur maessig.
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: also "proxy" ist doch ein wundervolles wort zum googlen und nachlesen, findest du nicht?
<dakira> daniel_sowas987: du konfigurierst die internetverbindung so, dass sie nur ueber einen proxy-server funktioniert. die leute werden also gezwungen den proxyserver (den du kontrollierst) zu benutzen. dort stellst du ein, was alles nicht gehen soll (keine nackigen frauen und so)..
<evolotion_> ich hab mal ne kurze Frage, bzw ehr ein Problem. Ich hab XP (vollverschlüsselt mit Treucrypt) und ubuntu installiert, aber die Uhrzeit wird iwie immer verstellt, sprich wnen ich mich dann nachdem ich im Ubuntu war im XP anmelde geht diese Uhr eine stunde nach.
<LetoThe2nd> evolotion_: vmtl. hast du in ubuntu UTC anstatt localtime konfiguriert.
<LetoThe2nd> evolotion_: nimm das mal als buzzword zum suchen :-)
<dakira> evolotion_: das liegt vermutlich daran, dass Ubuntu davon ausgeht das deine Systemuhr auf UTC steht
<dakira> ah.. too late ;)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit#Falsche-Uhrzeit-bei-Windows-Linux-Parallelinstallation
<evolotion_> ah, okay, vielen Dank :) werde ich dann mal testen ^^
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/63ev275 | Systemzeit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<daniel_sowas987> dakira: danke hab nur das problem wg also ich kann nicht jeden rechner kontrollieren , kann ich nicht ein kleine ubuntu server bastelen wo die ports gepert werden
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: <hint> hast du mal nachgeschaut, was ein proxy ist? </hint>
<daniel_sowas987> da bin ich hier doch richtg oder??
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: du kannst nen ubuntu proxy bauen, ja. aber das ist _nicht_ in 10min erledigt, und es wird dir vermutlich auch niemand schritt für schritt vorbeten, wie's gemacht wird.
<daniel_sowas987> LetoThe2nd: ja nicht ganz das was ich will , suche eher ne firewall!
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: so please start here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste - abschnitt proxyserver.
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: nein. ich gelange immer mehr zu der einsicht, dass du absolut keine ahnung hast, von was du da sprichst.
<Deem> daniel_sowas987: beste möglichkeit. stecker vom router ziehen, dann brauchst du dir auch keine gedanken wegen irgednwelchen p2p ports zu machen =)
<daniel_sowas987> LetoThe2nd: deshalb frage ich auch auch um unterst?tzung
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: jep, und das ist in <10sec. erledigt.
<bazi> hi, wenn ich im unter einstellungen/anmeldebildschirm automatisch einloggen für user X und als wm fluxbox wähle, dann loggt er sich zwar automatisch ein, aber fluxbox startet nicht, aber es steht immer noch fluxbox als standard drin. ich hab auch schon versucht im anmeldemanager direkt fluxbox beim einloggen anzugeben, er startet es nicht, weiss einer von euch an was das liegen kann?
<ralle> \join #info.upb
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: das mit der unterstützung hier funktioniert so: du sagst was du willst, und wir sagen dir wo du anfangen kannst dich zu informieren. wenns an einer spezifischen stelle hakt, helfen wir dabei. es funktioniert nicht so, dass du sagst was du willst und dir jemand haarklein alles vorbetet. das nennt man dann systemdienstleistung, kriegst du beim fachdienstleister deines vertrauens und kostet geld.
 * koegs empfiehlt lieber ne fertige Router-Lösung wie Endian Firewall, das spart allen Stress
 * bazi empfiehlt man iptables :P
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: deswegen jetzt nochmal zum mitschreiben: du kannst dein ziel durch einen zwangproxy erreichen, welcher in die wan-verbindung eingeschleift wird. links zur einstiegsinformation wurden bereits genannt.
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: proxyserver ist ja schoen und gut.. aber man muss dann noch auf dem router konfigurieren, dass er erzwungen ist, oder?
<bazi> ne, dem client l
<bazi> ässt du über den proxy laufen
<bazi> client frägt an am proxy, proxy frägt an am router
<dakira> bazi: das muss ja auch gehen, wenn mkan auf dem client keinen zugriff hat.. ist an jeder uni so
<dakira> btw bazi: UTF-8?
<apollo13> dakira: nein ist es nicht
<bazi> utf sucks
<bazi> iso!
<apollo13> die unis haben zumeist nur nen normales gateway
<dakira> bazi: xchat -> Netzwerk-Liste -> Freenode -> bearbeiten dann ganz unten.
<apollo13> bazi: wach auf es ist 2011
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: warum router konfigurieren? der proxy hat zwei netzwerkkarten - eine zum router, eine zum netz.
<apollo13> und so wie unsere ne firewall die mitsnifft :/
<daniel_sowas987> kann man nicht eine hardware firewall mit ubuntu bauen ? 
<apollo13> lol?!
<LetoThe2nd> ...
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: so lang alle rechner nur mit dem proxy-server und nicht mit dem router verbunden sind, ist das ja okay..
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: ganz im ernst, langsam wird lächerlich, bzw. peinlich. bitte geh und eigne dir wenigstens mal basiswissen an. danke.
<bazi> ich weiss wo man das umstellt und welches jahr wir haben ;) ich aeaeaendere nichts ausser vielleicht meine schreibweise ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: sicher, in dem moment wo jemand den proxy hardwaremässig umgeht ist er ausser kraft.
<bazi> daniel_sowas987, dafür nimmste ipcop
<daniel_sowas987> bazi: vielen dank schaus mir mal an!
 * apollo13 würde erstmal nen grundlagenbuch empfehlen
<apollo13> sonst hilft die beste firewall auch nix
 * bazi sagte bereits man iptables :D
<daniel_sowas987> bazi: sowas hab ich gesucht kein proxy
<daniel_sowas987> bazi: danke
<LetoThe2nd> kopf->tisch.
<bazi> koegs hat dir sowas schon ne seite weiter oben gesagt
<bazi> endian firewall
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: wart ich mach mit: kopf->tisch.
<apollo13> sind wir schon durch?
<LetoThe2nd> und den rest des themas bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, dann sind wir durch.
<dakira> apollo13: wir widersprechen uns ja nicht. wenn man an der uni-hamburg eine wlan-verbindung aufbaut, dann wird jede browser-verbindung auf eine info-seite umgeleitet, die einem nahe legt den "zwangsproxy" zu konfigurieren.. die angezeigte seite liegt natuerlich auf dem gateway, welches ausschliesslich zugang zum proxy-server erlaubt
<dakira> LetoThe2nd: sry.. hatte das gerade schon getippt
<Deem> ,einsteiger? daniel_sowas987 
<shetlandpony> daniel_sowas987, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> würde ich mal noch sagen =)
<LetoThe2nd> gut, aber jetzt bitte wirklich OT. danke.
<apollo13> dakira: echt ihr habt proxies? wir haben im wlan im normalfall ne internet ip, die haben allerdings noch ne firewall davor, aber proxies? ne…
<apollo13> okay wir brauchen allerdings noch cvpn bevor irgendwas geht, mehr im channel drüben :þ
<bazi> jetzt hab ich grad noch xfce installiert, egal was ich wähle, ob in den einstellungen oder im gdm direkt, er startet IMMER sch**** gnome
<bazi> an was kann sowas liegen?
<bazi> obwohl er die einstellungen behält. ich hab xfce eingestellt und im gdm zeigt er mir auch von anfang an xfce an, startet dann aber gnome
<dakira> bazi.. stell doch mal bitte hier im channel auf UTF-8.. das ist hier der standard im channel.. ich sehe bei allen umlauten von dir nur Fragezeichen..
<bazi> achso ja, ne, ich schreib dann lieber ae ;) diesmal denk ich dran :)
<daniel_sowas987> diese ganze diskusion h?tte man sich sparen k?nnen ich habe nach einer dedizierte Firewall gesucht
<dakira> bazi: benutzt du windows? was soll sonst der schwachsinn mit iso?
<apollo13> daniel_sowas987: diese ganze diskussion hätte man sich sparen können wenn du wüsstest was du willst
<apollo13> dakira: dann konfigurier deinen client richtig, hier passt alles :þ
<bazi> weil ich ne persoenliche abneigung gegen utf8 hab :D ne quatsch, aber bin oefters angesprochen worden wegen utf8 wegmachen als wegen utf8 reinmachen ;)
<daniel_sowas987> apollo13: hast recht deshalb frag ich ja vo die leute ahnung haben :-) 
<apollo13> daniel_sowas987: ja aber dann musst wohl lernen dich so auszudrücken, dass wir dich auch verstehen ;)
<daniel_sowas987> ok 
<sysdef> ,charset? dakira, bazi
<shetlandpony> dakira, bazi: Es gibt kein schlechtes charset, nur Leute die ihre Umlaute nicht ausschreiben
<bazi> eben
<dakira> apollo13: ich wuerde sagen weiter im OT
<daniel_sowas987> so kann mir jetzt noch jemand sagen wie ich die anfragen von p2p ports auf eine log datei forwarde ? 
<dAnjou> daniel_sowas987: sitzt du hinter nem router?
<dAnjou> wann ja, leitest du die ports durch?
<sysdef> dAnjou: google -> iptables logging
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: wie man das auf ipcop macht, sagt dir die ipco-doku, das ipcop-wiki, der ipcop-IRC - aber sicher nciht der ubuntu-support.
<dAnjou> ah, es gibt ne vorgeschichte, die ich nich kenne
<LetoThe2nd> gleiches gilt für alle anderen, spezifischen firewall/proxy/hastenichtgesehn-distributionen.
<daniel_sowas987> dAnjou: ja
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder gleich ganz woanders.... wie auch schon mehrfach gesagt.
<sysdef> s/dAnjou/daniel_sowas987/
<shetlandpony> sysdef meant: daniel_sowas987: google -> iptables logging
<dAnjou> daniel_sowas987: das waren zwar 2 fragen, aber ich bin eh raus
<daniel_sowas987> danke iptables war das richtige stichwort !!
<daniel_sowas987> problem gel?st und iptables kann ich auch mit einem ubuntu system basteln :-) 
<daniel_sowas987> noch eine frage kann ich als admin den user zu einer passwort?nderung zwingen bei gnome anmeldung ?
<LetoThe2nd> daniel_sowas987: so etwa die ersten 20 hits, such dir was aus: http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=kgd&channel=fs&q=gnome+force+user+password+change&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/6cesbgd | gnome force user password change - Google-Suche
<LetoThe2nd> (vor allem beim ersten wirds sogar erklärt....)
<daniel_sowas987> perfekt den hab ich gesucht danke! "man passwd -e"
<bazi> mich hats grad ausm netz geschmisse, das letzte bei mir war eine frage von mir: ich hab jetzt versucht den gdm komplett mit rcconf aus den runlevels zu schmeissen, die datei /etc/init.d/gdm verschoben und sogar das programm /usr/sbin/gdm in meinen home ordner verschoben, jedes mal startet der anmeldemanager, wie bekomm ich den weg? für fluxbox oder xfce brauch ich keinen anmeldemanager....
<daniel_sowas987> weiss jemand wie ich einen scanner ?ber vpn ins netz einbinden kann ? 
<daniel_sowas987> langsam , aber n?tig!
<apollo13> *facepalm*
<sdx23> daniel_sowas987: einfach in Sane den den Host in die net.conf eintragen. Nebenbei: Deine Umlaute sind defekt.
<cerebellum> Hi, ich habe hier eine Java.jar, die ich aus dem Terminal mit Sun Java öffnen will. Der Befehl "java -jar Java.jar" startet aber open-sdk java. Wie kann ich das umstellen bzw wie lautet der richtige Befehl?
<sdx23> ,alternativensystem? cerebellum 
<shetlandpony> Sorry sdx23, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber alternativensystem
<Deem> cerebellum: afaik dpkg-alternatives
<dadrc> update-java-alternatives
<daniel_sowas987> ok danke
<Deem> genau das :D
<cerebellum> Deem, das produziert leider einen Haufen Fehlermeldungen
<Gamoder> Weiß jemand, wie man verhindern kann, dass Fenster, die nicht Kindfenster des aktuellen Fensters sind, den Fokus übernehmen?
<daniel_sowas987> noch eine frage kann ich mit emphaty auf eine lokale adressdatei von meheren usern aus zugreifen ?? keine dav oder serverl?sung!
<cerebellum> system ist ubuntu 10.10 so wie es kam, plus sun-java6-jre
<dadrc> cerebellum, mit "ein haufen fehlermeldungen" kann niemand was anfangen. pack die mal in einen nopaste
<Deem> cerebellum: dan nutz den befehl von dadrc. das war auch der, den ich suchte
<LetoThe2nd> cerebellum: dude... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps#Verwendete-Java-Version-einstellen
<LetoThe2nd> ist sogar auf der java-installieren-seite verlinkt :-)
<apollo13> daniel_sowas987: empathy is ein chatclient und hat kein adressbuch
<daniel_sowas987> sorry vertippt evolution
<apollo13> glaub mit du willst ne sinnvolle severseitige lösung
<daniel_sowas987> zu viel workrounds heute
<apollo13> s/mit/mir/
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: glaub mir du willst ne sinnvolle severseitige lösung
<cerebellum> LetoThe2nd, Danke, hat funktioniert. Ich hatte in guter Noob-Manier einen Guide verfolgt der Java über das Terminal installiert.
<apollo13> daniel_sowas987: wenn 2 evolutions auf eine datei zugreifen macht es sicher kawoom
<LetoThe2nd> cerebellum: lesen, lesen, lesen... und nicht nur copy-pasten. nimms bitte mit als lerneffekt. danke.
<daniel_sowas987> das habe ich bef?rchtet
<daniel_sowas987> gibt es da eine l?sung?
<vitus37> hallo
<daniel_sowas987> shadow kopien oder sowas?
<koegs> ,enter?
<shetlandpony> Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<niklasfi> hallo, gibt es eine (für bash einfach auszulesende) möglichkeit die aktuelle bandbreitennutzung (internet) des computers anzuzeigen?
<sdx23> niklasfi: Wenn nur "Internet" über das Netzwerkinterface läuft sicher. Ansonsten dürfte das etwas komplizierter werden.
<niklasfi> sdx23: ja genau das meine ich
<sdx23> niklasfi: dann sowas wie bwmon, ifstat oder ähnliche. Wenn du's in nem Skript verwenden willst, ifconfig aufrufen und n bisschen mit sh/sed/awk/perl bearbeiten.
<apollo13> daniel_sowas987: ldap
<daniel_sowas987> apollo13: werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen , kann ich den ldap auch in smb einbinden ?
<niklasfi> braucht man um ifconfig ausführen zu dürfen irgendwelche rechte? kann www-data ifconfig auslesen?
<niklasfi> (also ich meine explizit auslesen (e.g. ifconfig eth0))
<LetoThe2nd> niklasfi: IMHO nein, nur den pfad musst du halt dann mitangeben, weil ifconfig in /sbin liegt.
<sdx23> Ich meine mir zu erinnern, dass das unter Ubuntu ohne besondere Rechte ging.
<sdx23> * mich
<niklasfi> (pssst. am ende will ich es auf einem debian server machen, aber die ubunu-leute sind einfach netter)
<dakira> Ich habe folgenden Aerger mit Wine. Sobald Wine installiert es, integriert es sich in Gnome. So sollen Textdateien mit notepad geoeffnet werden usw.. Zwar wird notepad nur als Alternative in "oeffnen mit" angezeigt, aber trotzdem stoert es
<LetoThe2nd> _das_ war leider die genau flasche aussage, und jeder hats gehört)
<vitus37> Ich bearbeite Dateien häufig direkt auf einem FTP-Server, doch wird immer recht schnell vom Server disconnectet, sodass ich mich neu verbinden muss, bevor ich eine Datei wieder abspeichern kann. Weiß jemand, wie ich das umgehen kann?
<dakira> Kann man das irgendwie irgendwo kontrollieren? Ich weiss, ich kann fuer jeden einzelnen dateitypen einstellen, was bei "oeffnen mit" angezeigt wird. Aber diese ganzen Wine-Typen muessen doch irgendwo zentral liegen, oder?
<dadrc> dakira, im Gnome-Menü... kannst du per Rechtsklick auf den Menübutton bearbeiten
<dakira> dadrc: genau das meine ich nicht. Sobald ich ein WINEPREFIX anlege, wird mir bei txt-dateien angeboten, dass ich sie mit notepad oeffnen kann. bei html, dateien, dass ich sie mit "wine internet explorer" oeffnen kann usw.. Wenn ich noch das Windows-Java installiere, dann wird mir sogar das angeboten. Die Frage ist: wo ist das gespeichert.. ich will es nicht per rechtsklick fuer jeden einzelnen dateitypen aendern.. irgendwo im user-verzeichnis
<dakira> wird es da ja eine zentrale liste geben..
<dadrc> dakira, wenn du sie im Gnome-Menü löscht, tauchen sie auch in der Liste nicht mehr... gerade gestern gemacht. 
<sdx23> das da eventuell?: /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/wine.menu
<sdx23> Wobei man auch mal in /usr/share/desktop-directories und /usr/share/applications nachsehen könnte
<dakira> dadrc: die meisten sachen die mich stoeren sind gar nicht im gnome-menü. habs aber gefunden $USER/.local/share/pllications/wine-extension*.desktop sind die uebeltaeter
<daniel_sowas987> kann ich selber einen cloud server aufsetzten ? also keine cloud enterpr. sondern ein laufwerk wie ubuntu one , und ?ber ubuntu one syncen ?
<oktay-ibm> offline navigation usw
<oktay-ibm> ups
<Fuss-im-Ohr> serVas
<Deem> ,google? daniel_sowas987 
<shetlandpony> daniel_sowas987: Tante google ist in jeder Lebenslage dein Freund und Helfer...
<daniel_sowas987>  shetlandpony: danke aber onkel irc ist viel per?nlicher , eigentlich k?nnte man ja alles googlen , au?erdem halte ich google f?r verbrecher :-)
<shetlandpony> Sorry daniel_sowas987, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber viel per
<Deem> ,bot? daniel_sowas987 
<shetlandpony> daniel_sowas987: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Deem> daniel_sowas987: das war eher ein ratschlag von mir, dass du auch mal google oder dein eigenes gehirn ein wenig nutzen sollst, denn wenn du hier wegen jedem bisschen eine frage stellst machst du dir keine freunde. nein, eher endet es darin, dass du soviel fragen kannst wie du möchtest und dir einfach keiner mehr eine antwort gibt.
<daniel_sowas987> Deam: ich dachte dazu gigt es den channel
<daniel_sowas987> Deam: die icr welt hat sich auch leider ver?ndert
<Deem> und ich heiße immernoch nicht Deam
<daniel_sowas987> "#ubuntu-de beim Loesen deiner Probleme und danke fuer Dein Verstaendnis!"
<TheInfinity> daniel_sowas987: den channel gibt es wenn du selbst nicht mehr weiterweisst. das bedeutet dass du schon ein bisschen eigeninitiative zeugen musst.
<Deem> ,tabcompletition? daniel_sowas987 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber tabcompletition
<Deem> ,tab?
<shetlandpony> Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<k1l> daniel_sowas987: nutz bitte erstmal utf-8. so wirst du von den meisten ignoriert, weil die schriftbild kacke aussieht.
<jokrebel> daniel_sowas987: Nein - wir sind nicht die die für Dich googlen und lesen wollen. Und tu bitte was gegen Deine kaputten Umlaute oder nutze keine. Danke.
<dakira> daniel_sowas987: das hier ist ein  support-channel fuer leute die probleme haben oder unterstuetzung brauchen, um dinge umzusetzen. wenn aus den fragen deutlich wird, dass du dich nicht mal ansatzweise selbst mit dem Thema beschaeftigt hast, sondern erwartest, dass dir die Leute alles vorbeten, dann wird dir keiner helfen.
<dakira> daniel_sowas987: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntuusers/Moderatoren/Richtig_fragen
<daniel_sowas987> gibts hier den auch hilfsbereite user ? 
<daniel_sowas987> wer nicht antworten will muss ja nicht.
<k1l> daniel_sowas987: jede menge. aber dein "googelt mal bitte das  und das für mich" konto ist aufgebraucht. informiere dich. komme mit gezielten problemstellungen bezüglich ubuntu wieder her.
<dakira> daniel_sowas987: hier sind alle hilfsbereit. du bist nur nicht bereit dich ansatzweise selbst mit deinen fragen auseinanderzusetzen. LetoThe2nd hatte es vorhin gut formuliert. Hier gibt es unterstuetzung.. wir machen nicht deine Arbeit
<dakira> daniel_sowas987: lies mal den Link zum Thema Richtig Fragen. Das ist ernst gemeint. Das Original gibt es hier: http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html
<daniel_sowas987> dakira: das erwarte ich doch gar nicht aber googlen kann man moch bei google ich will mich mit leten austauschen die ahnung haben , wer mir rat geben will kann das du wer nich soll mich nicht ermahnen au?er ein channeladministrator und jetz nocheinmal meine frage kann ich einen eigenen ubutu one server bereitstellen und wie ?
<TheInfinity> daniel_sowas987: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+one+server
<Deem> daniel_sowas987: hier sind ops anwesend, die nicht als solche erkennbar sind. wenn dir einer einenn gut gemeinten ratschlag gibt, solltest du diesen befolgen, sonst bist du ganz schnell bei allen unten durch
<k1l> daniel_sowas987: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln (hier steht wer op ist), ein letzter hinweis auf dein encoding (nutze bitte utf-8 oder umschreibe sonderzeichen) und die diskussion ist hiermit beendet. hier ist der support- und nicht der plapper-channel.
<shetlandpony> k1l's tiny url: LocoTeam/IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<nunatak> Kann mir jemand sagen wieso beim Laden einer Filmdatei in Avidemux immer folgende Systemnachricht ausgegeben wird: "sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive."? Ich lade von einer externen NTFS-Platte, das DVD-Laufwerk sollte damit nichts zu tun haben.
<dakira> daniel_sowas987: das erste suchergebnis bei google sagt dir, dass der server closed source ist und man keinen Ubuntu One Server aufsetzen kann. Dass du fragst zeigt hier allen, dass du eher dazu bereit bist die zeit der Leute hier mit unnuetzen Fragen zu verschwenden, als selbst 10s auf Google.com zu verbringen. Du koenntest aber bspw. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic nach Alternativen fragen.. nur so als tip.
<daniel_sowas987> Deem: "Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu" und ich soll alles googlen ich benutze gar kein google sondern ecosia
<Deem> daniel_sowas987: jetzt is aber sense. du wurdest bereits mehrfach ermahnt. hör endlich mit deiner haarspalterei und deinem gejammere auf... is ja schrecklich
<tm> bitte diskutiert das thema jetzt im #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel aus, es reicht langsam
<TheInfinity> tm + 1 - bitte ab in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<Runner85sx> hallo zusammen. ich habe ein problem beim installieren von rsyslog. leider ist mir die fehlerquelle nicht bekannt.
<Runner85sx> http://pastie.org/1602789
<Runner85sx> installiert ist ubuntu lucid amd64. apt-get update habe ich gerade eben durchlaufen lassen.
<Runner85sx> die verwendeten paketquellen stammen von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<tm> Runner85sx: rsyslog ist schon installiert, und wie du siehst, zeigt er dir das auch in dem paste an
<TheInfinity> Runner85sx: sieht aus als würde dein rsyslogd bereits rennen.
<Runner85sx> au backe.
<Runner85sx> gut. dann danke ich für die schnelle antwort. 
<Runner85sx> jap. laut htop läufts schon
<dakira> Runner85sx: offenbar ist ein paket (evtl rsyslogd) nicht vollstaendig konfiguriert.. Probier mal nur "sudo apt-get install" und guck, was es ausgibt.. mit "sudo dpkg --configure -a" konfigurierst du unvollstaendig konfigurierte pakete. Unter umstaenden hilft dir auch Synaptic die Probleme auszusortieren
<Runner85sx> ich habe syslogd entfernt und versucht rsyslog nochmal zu installieren. das ging dann.
<dakira> Runner85sx: xchat -> Netzwerk-Liste -> Freenode -> bearbeiten dann ganz unten UTF-8 einstellen. danke.
<Runner85sx> so nun müssten die umlaute etc stimmen
<dakira> Runner85sx: yeahh ;)
<fornext> kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein usb-dvd-brenner out-of-the-box mit Ubuntu 10.04 benutzbar ist?
<fornext> den würde ich dann bestellen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/pid/google/info/p633500_LiteOn-DVD-Brenner-ETAU108-01-Slim-USB-Weiss-Extern-Retail.html
<shetlandpony> fornext's url: http://tinyurl.com/6jul3ab | LiteOn DVD-Brenner ETAU108-01 Slim USB Weiß Extern Retail - Computer Shop - Hardware,
<sdx23> ,hcl? fornext, dort schon reingehesen?
<shetlandpony> Sorry sdx23, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hclfornext, dort schon reingehesen
<sdx23> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<sash_> sdx23: go and fix it
<sash_> :)
<fornext> sdx23, ne. mach ich aber jetzt. Das heißt dann wohl, dass man unter Umständen mit Problemen rechnen muss.
<sdx23> fornext: kA, ich hab bisher keine Erfahrung mit externen USB-Brennern gemacht/machen müssen. Zum Glück, vermute ich.
<fornext> LITE-ON DVD-ROM eTDU108, USB, slimline, extern, Klappdeckel ist in der Liste genannt.
<fornext> ETAU108-01 hört sich doch dann fast passend an.
<fornext> werde es riskieren. thx.
<dakira> fornext: externe USB-Brenner sollten keine Probleme machen, weil die alle nach einem Standard funktionieren. Im Zweifel online bestellen und 14-tage rueckgaberecht nutzen
<mgolisch> hm
<olli_> Moin, mir ist ist grade aufgefallen das Lesezeichen auf SMB Freigaben in Nautilus zwar angezeigt werden, aber im Datei Öffnen Dialog nicht.. was ist denn da los?
<jokrebel> olli_: Welchen "Datei Öffnen Dialog" meinst Du da denn genau?
<tm> olli_: dann greift der datei-öffnen dialog nicht auf die lese zeichen von nautilus drauf zu, wird der programmierer dann nicht vorgesehen haben
<olli_> jokrebel, tm, achso, ich benutze den Öffnen Dialog von audacious, und ich dachte das das über Plugins SMB unterstützt
<olli_> dann muss ich das wohl manuell über smbmount machen, oder gibs da noch ne elegantere Lösung? Ich kann auch nicht einsehen wo Nautilus das dann hinmountet
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> LupusE: 'Namd
<dreamon> Gibt es einen Einzeiler, der alle Dateien in einem Verzeichnis die zwischen 00.00-06.00Uhr erstellt wurden, löscht?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> man find :)
<dreamon> bekks, Och.. du bist eine Spaßbremse ;)
<jokrebel> dreamon: vielleicht bringt Dich das auf den Erfolgspfad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625132
<dreamon> jokrebel, ah über find.. werds mir mal genauer anschauen, danke für den Ansatz.
<Oins> Hallo. Ich hab in Nautilus einen FTP Kopiervorgang abgebrochen. nun verschwindet das Fenster "File Operations" nicht mehr. Woran könnte das liegen?
<Asstyx> nautilus restarten schon probiert?
<Asstyx> eigentlich ist es ein bug
<LupusE> ... wenn es reproduzierar ist ...
<Oins> also den nautilus prozess abschießen? 
<Oins> schieß ich damit auch den desktop ab oder nur den Filemanager?
<Asstyx> "killall nautilus" und hoffen, dass es wieder von selbst startet
<Oins> ok, das hab ich mir gedacht :) naja, dann wart ich die anderen kopiervorgänge erst ab 
<Oins> was kann ich machen um in Zukunft ein hängen des Fensters zu verhindern?
<Asstyx> Hoffen, nur hoffen Oins ^^
<rumpe1> Oins, downgrad auf ein altes system, das in der hinsicht schon erheblich besser getestet und gepatcht wurde
<jokrebel> Oins: vorher überlegen was bis zum Ende ausgeführt werden soll?
<Asstyx> am besten nautilus gar nicht nutzen um per ftp was zu übertragen.... * jokrebel's Gedanke weiter führ*
<rumpe1> am besten überhaupt kein ftp nutzen  ^^
<jokrebel> .oO( oder so )
<Oins> ja, da gebe ich euch normal schon recht, aber um den ftp komme ich leider nicht herum...
<Oins> was gibt's für ein alternativ ftp client (gui)
<Asstyx> am besten gar kein Linix
<jokrebel> Oins: filezilla zB.
<Asstyx> nimm windows und ie9
<Asstyx> gftp macht auch seinen job
<Oins> :)
<andrej_> Hallo, kann noch jemand mit Original-Java von Sun/Oracle nach dem letzten Update nachvollziehen, daß C&P nur innerhalb von Java geht und nicht nach oder aus externen Anwendungen?
<Asstyx> das mit nautilus und kein ftp war auch nur Ironie Oins
<Oins> danke für eure Hilfe, dann bin ich für's erste bedient
<Oins> Asstyx: schon klar. aber ich denke ich nehme filezilla... der war mir ganz entfallen
<dakira> wo finde ich Informationen, wie ich vorgehen muss, wenn ich beantragen will, dass ein Paket in natty ein Update bekommt und nicht in der Uralt-Version wieder in universe landet, in der es schon in lucid war?
<LetoThe2nd> dakira: prinzipiell am einfachsten: den maintainer kontaktieren, im generischen fall die MOTU.
<Ampelbein> dakira: der einfachste weg wäre einen bug zu eröffnen in launchpad mit der bitte, auf eine neue version upzudaten. da aber natty genau heute im featurefreeze gelandet ist, schau mal auf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<Ampelbein> dakira: um welches paket handelt es sich?
<LetoThe2nd> ok, wenn feature freeze schon (rum) ist, schaut die lage natürlich deutlich anders aus.
<dakira> Ampelbein: geht um scribes
<dakira> LetoThe2nd, Ampelbein: seid ihr sicher, dass beim featurefreeze auch keine versionsupdates mehr aufgenommen werden? gibt es dafuer nicht einen extra versionfreeze?
<Ampelbein> dakira: featurefreeze heisst dass keine neuen features mehr aufgenommen werden, reine bugfix updates sind ok
<Ampelbein> dakira: scribes hat keine rdepends (= kein anderes paket hängt davon ab), es ist also ein guter kandidat für eine freezeexception.
<dakira> Ampelbein: die ausgelieferte version von scribes ist laut Autor quasi nicht funktionsfaehig.
<dakira> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scribes/+bug/724061
<dakira> bug hatte ich schon erstellt
<dakira> Ampelbein: fragt sich, ob das so reicht..
<Ampelbein> dakira: ich kümmer mich mal drum, meiner meinung nach ist die chance gross dass die neue version angenommen wird.
<jokrebel> dreamon: kommt da noch ne Rückmeldung?
<dakira> Ampelbein: cool. danke!
<jokrebel> gn8
<waza-ari> Hey all, ich suche eine Software, um Videos von einer externen CaptureBox (usb) aufzunehmen. Allerdings muss diese Software Jack als Soundsystem unterstützen, da ich von mehreren Soundquellen aufnehme. Ideen? Danke im vorraus
<Orcor> www.gidf.de
<k1l> *sigh* Orcor immerhin hat er den richtigen channel genommen, im gegensatz zu dir
<waza-ari> Orcor, ich habe leider kein entsprechendes programm gefunden... von denen im ubuntuusers wiki hat soweit ich weiß keines jack-support...
<k1l> waza-ari: anscheinend sind die es wissen schon pennen. schau mal im forum oder zu belebterer zeit nochmal rein
<waza-ari> k1l, jo, ist um die uhrzeit auch deren gutes Recht :) Ich frag einfach morgen nochmal, danke dennoch
<Wired_Life> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das logging von dnsmasq abstellen kann? der spamt mir die ganze /var/log/massages voll
<papachaotica> dnsmasq.conf
<Wired_Life> ja da ist aber kein logging aktiviert also kein entsprechender eintrag
<dakira> Wired_Life: u.U. findest du das auch in /etc/default/
<dadrc> waza-ari, guck dir mal http://lives.sourceforge.net/ an. ich glaube, das kann mit jack umgehen
<dadrc> Ist eigentlich eher ein Videoschnitt-Programm, aber vielleicht...
<waza-ari> dadrc, danke für den Vorschlag, ich hatte es auch schon installiert. Es kann defintiv mit jack umgehen, ich habe aber leider keine Funktion zum Aufnehmen gefunden...
<papachaotica> Wired_Life, see --log-facility in man dnsmasq
<papachaotica> wenn ich beim überfliegen der man es richtg verstanden habe kannst du die log in eine andere file leiten
<Wired_Life> ah danke
<zeitsofa_> moin
<witchdoc> hi all
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-25
<kempo> nabend
<kempo> wie siehts eigentlich aus mit ubuntu 10.10 und compiz/xgl? 
<kempo> welche packete brauche ich dafür und gibt es die in den quellen?
<dadrc> 10.10 hat Compiz schon installiert
<dadrc> Solande dein Grafiktreiber das kann, musst du es nur anmachen
<kempo> dadrc: und welche packete brauch ich um diesen würfel usw mal zu probieren?
<bazi> kempo, 3d desktop? google -> compiz ubuntu
<kempo> immer googlen ist doch langweilig. ich will ein bisschen kommunizieren :D
<bazi> dann kommunizier mal :P
<dadrc> Compiz hast du ja schon. Musst nur anmachen und eventuell den Einstellungs-Manager installieren. Rest kannste hier nachlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz
<papachaotica> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<bazi> ich such jemanden der ein nokia n900 hat und c/python kann und mit mir ein "alarmanlagen"-projekt schmeissen will
<k1l> kempo: entweder unter einstellungen erscheinungsbild oder du nutzt den ccsm.
<dadrc> bazi: → #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bazi> dadrc, oh, ok
<bazi> ccsm ist DAS tool für compiz
<kempo> bazi: simple-ccsm hab ich wohl 
<kempo> ich installiere.
<kempo> fertig
<k1l> ,ccsm? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<k1l> ah, das paket heisst jetzt wohl echt simple-ccsm
<dadrc> ne
<papachaotica> compizconfig-settings-manager (universe, [2])
<bazi> keine ahnung wie das bei ubuntu grad is, hab momentan nur gentoo. aber simple ccsm wird bald langweilig
<bazi> weiss nich ob ubuntu auch beide hat
<dadrc> compizconfig-settings-manager ist der große, simple-ccsm kann nur so 3.5 sachen
<kempo> compizconfig-settings-manager, jo das ist es
<kempo> das simple-ccsm ist total minimal
<bazi> simple reicht zum schnuppern, aber lieber ne halbe stunde investieren und alles haben
<kempo> seh ich genau so 
<bigbud76hh> nabend
<bigbud76hh>  :| 
<dadrc> Kurzer Besuch
<h3nning> ich glaube ich stehe gerade auf dem schlauch. muss man bei der deklatation von arrays direkt die groesse des arrays angeben? dieser code schnipsel will so nicht funktionieren http://paste.ubuntu.com/572018/
<ring0> h3nning, vielleicht in #bash
<h3nning> ring0: ups die zeile beginnt schon mit #!/bin/sh (sh zeigt auf die bash)
<ring0> h3nning, jo, war auch mehr ein tip für den irc-kanal
<h3nning> die Fehlermeldung sieht z.B. so aus >> DATUM[101]=6 Aug 16  2010: not found
<h3nning> die variablen werden alle richtig erkannt, allerdings wird der string nicht in dem array gespeichert, sondern ich bekomm so nen käse
<IchGuckLive> Guten morgen ich will jemand  ein deb paket zukommen lassen kann man die einfach so verschicken via mail oder muss ich die noch in eine zip packen
<sash_> ehm...
<koegs> du kannst ihm ja auch den Link zu schicken
<IchGuckLive> das deb habe ich hier compiliert weil sein rechner nicht mitmacht
<IchGuckLive> wir haben das gleiche os
<LetoThe2nd> schicks ihm einfach.
<LetoThe2nd> nächstes ticket.
<IchGuckLive> sollte also funktionieren
<IchGuckLive> DAnke LetoThe2nd 
<IchGuckLive> schönen tag noch
<LetoThe2nd> der typ ist und bleibt ein .....
<jokrebel> hi
<IchEsseDichAuf> sollte ich irgendwie durch tune2fs eine ext4-partition auf eine usb-stick optimieren? also journalig abschalten oder ähnliches, um verschleiß vorzubeugen?
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: ich würd mir eher überlegen, auf btrfs zu gehen.
<LetoThe2nd> das hat nämlich nen schönen mount-schalter für ssd-optimierung.
<LetoThe2nd> (und wer mit ext4 auf nen stick gehen will, weiss ja hoffentlich ohnehin, was er da tut :P)
<IchEsseDichAuf> naja, ich dachte mir dabei, dass ich einfach das journalling abschalte und gut ist s
<IchEsseDichAuf> oder bin ich zu naiv?
<LetoThe2nd> ja.
<Guschtel> warum dann nicht gleich ext2?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja, das wäre eigentlich mein standart weg
<LetoThe2nd> ext4 ohne journaling ist ja quasi wie'n auto ohne motor. noch dazu über usb, wo verbindungsabbrüche vorhersehbar vorkommen können.
<LetoThe2nd> ,standard? IchEsseDichAuf 
<shetlandpony> IchEsseDichAuf: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<IchEsseDichAuf> oh verdammt
<Guschtel> IchEsseDichAuf: ich würde eher über optionen wie sync nachdenken bei usb-sticks
<IchEsseDichAuf> LetoThe2nd: btrfs würde nicht gehen, da einige sachen an die der stick kommt einen alten kernel haben, der es nicht schluckt
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: definiere alt.. und der sprung von kerneln die ext4 mounten können zu btrfs ist nicht so weit.
<IchEsseDichAuf> fritzbox
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: bedenke: ext4 ist _nicht_ abwärtskompatibel, auch wenn der name es nahelegt.
<Guschtel> IchEsseDichAuf: wie groß ist denn der stick?
<IchEsseDichAuf> 4gb
<IchEsseDichAuf> dass ex4 nicht abwärtskompatibel ist ist schon ok
<Guschtel> ich bezweifle ja stark, dass die fritzbox ext4 kann
<mr_daniel> Sagt mal woher bezieht Ubuntu seine Liste verfügbarer Mikrofone
<IchEsseDichAuf> Linux fritz.fonwlan.box 2.6.19.2 
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: und du hast dich übrigens gerade geoutet fürs ot ;-) ubuntu kann btrfs, und was deine fritzbox kann steht weniger zur debatte ;-)
<mr_daniel> Wenn ich auf das Audio-Symbol auf dem Panel klicke und unter Audio-Einstellungen gehe, dann auf den Tab 'Eingabe' wechsle, werden mir zwei Mikrofone angezeigt
<mr_daniel> Aber in /dev/ kann ich keine Gerätedatei finden, die diese repräsentieren könnte, ich finde einfach keine /dev/dspX Dateien
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: aber als abschluss würde ich mal sagen - mit den mount-optionen bewirkst du mehr als mit allem andern.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich könnte jetzt einfach behaupten, dass ich noch dapper server irgendwo versteckt halte
<IchEsseDichAuf> LetoThe2nd: danke
<mr_daniel> Ich habe eine Webcam mit Mikrofon angeschloßen und irgendwie schafft es Ubuntu das Mikrofon zu finden, ich weiss aber nicht wie, und ich kann auf das Mikrofon auch nicht per ffmpeg zugreifen, das wäre jetzt aber nötig in meinem Fall
<k1l> *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: dapper mit ext4. sicher. aber wie gesagt, im OT ist das thema natürlich herzlich willkommen.
<IchEsseDichAuf> OT?
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? IchEsseDichAuf 
<shetlandpony> IchEsseDichAuf: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok
<mr_daniel> Langsam glaube ich das hat etwas mit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video4Linux zu tun
<adnc> hallo, wenn ich eine komprimierte datei mit nautilus öffne wird die datei an file roller übergeben, wenn in der komprimierten datei, dateien mit umlauten sind, entpackt er diese nicht. was kann ich hier tuen?
<LetoThe2nd> adnc: a) einfachst-lösung: keine dateien mit umlauten verpacken b) mittlere lösung: schauen obs schon nen bugreport gibt, ob was bekannt ist, wenn nein erstellen, ansonsten befolgen c) luxuslösung: hand anlegen und den bug fixen :-)
<adnc> du bist ja ein schlaumeier ;)
<adnc> denn du gehst davon aus, dass ich selbst die dateien packe
<adnc> du bist sicher neu hier
<LetoThe2nd> adnc: junge, blöd anmachen kann ich mich selber. aber ausgehend von deiner frage - was soll man sonst antworten? 
<LetoThe2nd> adnc: aber glückwunsch, du hast soeben mein seit 5jahren existierendes #ubuntu-de-/dev/null erreicht.
<adnc> hast du ja auch. was soll das mit "keine mit umlauten erstellen?" woher weisst du, dass ich sie erstellen? was soll das mit selbst bug lösen?
<adnc> wenn du 5 jahre hier bist, hast du aber wenig gelernt
<adnc> naja
<adnc> spar dir doch die kommentare einfach, damit erregst du keine aufregung
<sdx23> adnc: So als freundlicher Hinweis: Du bist derjenige, der hierher kommt und Hilfe ohne Gegenleistung erwartet, da solltest du deinen Ton _etwas_ anpassen.
<adnc> was soll das heisen? nur weil die hilfe ohne gegenleistung ist, muß man sich nutzlose bemerkungen annehmen?
<olli_> Wieso werden Partitionen bei jedem booten wechselnde buchstaben zugewiesen, ohne das sich die Hardwareconfiguration geändert hat? Das macht ein einbinden in der fstab unmöglich. Wenn man das dann per UUID mountet, funktioniert das zwar, wird von Nautilus aber nicht erkannt, und es entstehen doppelte Einträge der selben Laufwerke unter Orte, also irgendwas kommt da nicht hin
<LetoThe2nd> olli_: hängts vielleicht davon ab, ob usb-speichermedien eingesteckt sind, dass die im alphabet vorne eingereicht werden?
<LetoThe2nd> olli_: habe hier nen ähnlichen fall, aber ausser UUIDs auch noch keine lösung. es ist aber irgendwie möglich, diese UUIDs dann von nautilus nicht mehr anzeigen zu lassen. musst mal googlen.
<olli_> LetoThe2nd, das wäre die beste Lösung, ich habe USB Median dran, einen Cardreader mit einer Speicherkarte drin, die aber niemals rein und rausgesteckt wird, aber ich werd deinem Tipp mal folgen und danach googeln, ich denke das ist erst mal das sinnvollste
<olli_> LetoThe2nd, Lösung gefunden, statt die Dateisysteme in der fstab mit "UUID=..." zu mounten, mit "/dev/disk/by--uuid/..." mounten, dann verschwinden die doppelten Einträge in Nautilus
<IchGuckLive> Servus alle ! Gibt es keine Hausverwaltung für Ubuntu, und oder wenigstens eine Nebenkostenabrechnungsvorlage zu OOO
<IchGuckLive> warscheinlich braucht es noch eine Generation damit sich das Ubuntu unter den HVermieter mehr durchsetzt
<koegs> nimm doch irgendeine office-vorlange
<koegs> *vorlage
<zeitsofa> moin
<Pilatus> huhu @ all
<beaver74> hey Pilatus 
<Pilatus> habe mich bis vor kurzem per ssh (keyfile) mit meinem Büro PC verbunden. Nachdem ich nun den Key gewechselt habe funktioniert der Login über das Terminal sauber jedoch klappt das nicht mehr in FileZilla. Kann mir da einer helfen ?
<Pilatus> hey beaver74 
<jokrebel> Pilatus: schon versucht die Verbindung neu einzurichten? Dann sollte Filezilla auch wieder den Fingerprint abgleichen. IIRC
<Pilatus> jokrebel: hab keinen neuen Fingerprint habe den SSH Key neu gemacht und danach den alten gelöscht nachdem ich den neuen übertragen habe.
<Pilatus> Per ssh im Terminal klappt die Verbindung 
<Pilatus> nur FileZilla mag seit dem nicht mehr.
<Deem> Pilatus: musst du in fielzilla vielleicht einen neuen key eintragen?
<Pilatus> Deem: musste vorher auch keinen Key eintragen 
<Deem> Pilatus: kann filezilla überhaupt key auth? bei mir kann ich das zb garnicht einstellen, dass filezilla sich über einen key anmelden soll
<Pilatus> Deem: ja kann er unter Windows musst du unter sftp einen Key angeben unter Ubuntu musste ich das bisher nie ( hab 4 Systeme so verbunden).
<Pilatus> Nur jetzt nach dem Keywechsel klappt das nicht mehr.
<Deem> nun, dann frage ich mich, wo man das bei filezilla einstellt. meins kannd as nicht
<Pilatus> Deem: FileZilla Einstellungen 
<Pilatus> da den Reiter -----------------> sftp
<jokrebel> Pilatus: <repeat> schon versucht die Verbindung neu einzurichten? </repeat>
<Pilatus> da kannst Keys importieren 
<Pilatus> jokrebel: wie meinst das mit repeat ?
<Deem> Pilatus: ah. auch grade gesehen. hast du da deinen neuen key eingetragen?
<Pilatus> Deem: nein vorher NIE unter Ubuntu und es klappte immer ohne 
<Pilatus> denke er nimmt sich da den Pfad aus der.ssh/config
<jokrebel> Pilatus: repeat = Wiederholung (weil bereits gesagt/gefragt)
<Pilatus> nur nach Keywechsel geht das nun nicht mehr
<Deem> Pilatus: dann trag ihn doch einfach mal da ein
<jokrebel> Pilatus: http://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Howto ---> Bearbeiten - Einstellungen - Verbindung - SFTP - Schlüsselbatei hinzufügen … ( Google gefühlt 2 Minuten )
<jokrebel> ..oO( und vermutlich würde das "neu Einrichten" über den Servermanager (wie mehrfach erwähnt) den selben Effekt haben )
<Deem> jokrebel: nein wozu denn. es ging ja vorher auch. wie kann man da nur auf die idee kommen, dass man in einer neueren version (oder sonstwas) plötzlich einen key eingeben muss
<Deem> </sarcasmoff> :D
<hated_bob> moin, hab nen Laptop mit ubuntu 10.04 von so ner rentnerin in pflege und wenn ich rechner ausschalten betätige bleibt der aber stehen bei so nen Bild mit 4 punkten und schaltet nicht ganz ab, jemand ein plan was da los ist?
<hated_bob> bzw kann man den shutdown vorgang wieder so umstellen das man auch wieder sieht was der rechner macht?
<dewilman> hallo 
<sdx23> hated_bob: F12 drücken. Oder war's Strg-Alt-F12? 
<hated_bob> ah ok werd ich mal testen wenn ich wieder mal hin muss
<beaver74> hated_bob, könnte an nicht korrekter/fehlender ACPI/APM Unterstuetzung liegen
<beaver74> hated_bob, ist der Rechner schon aelter?
<jokrebel> hated_bob: Geht er denn bei einem "halt" oder "shutdown -h now" aus der Konsole komplett aus oder bleibt er da auch mit "Runterfahr-Screen" hängen?
<hated_bob> jokrebel: hmm bin mir nich sicher aber mein der macht bei "schutdown -r now" reboot oder hängt bei dem bild
<dewilman> wie ist problem ? 
<hated_bob> mit der vorigen versin von ubuntu war das auch schon liegt vielleicht am asus laptop wa
<hated_bob> version*
<beaver74> hated_bob, -r sollte rebooten, -h muesste das selbe Bild ergeben wie als wenn du den Power-Taster betaetigst
<jokrebel> hated_bob: shutdown -r ist ja Reboot <g>. Hab bei äteren PCs auch schon beobachtet, dass das automatische PowerOFF nach dem runterfahren nicht geht. So ist das aber alles eine Raterei ins Blau, wenn Du gar nicht an der "Kiste" bist.
<hated_bob> naja kann ja jetzt nicht verlangen das so ne alte frau jedesmal auf der konsole den befehlt eintippt
<beaver74> hated_bob, hattest du mal die Energiesparoptionen im BIOS kontrolliert, ACPI sollte dort eingeschaltet sein, falls es zu konfigurieren ist.
<hated_bob> hmm also wenn windows runterfahren soll macht der das aber ich guck dann nochmal nach im bios
<beaver74> wenn der REchner schon aelter ist, kannst du auch versuchen dich ans APM zu machen
<hated_bob> das is so ein 64bit kp so asbach is der noch nicht 3 oder 4 jahre
<beaver74> dann _sollte_ ACPI funktionieren
<hated_bob> jo guck ich mal nach dann ansonsten funktioniert alles 
<beaver74> schau ins BIOS, evtl ist auch ein Update von diesem zu versuchen
<beaver74> mit vorsicht, natuerlich ;)
<hated_bob> ja guck ich mir erstmal genau bios und nur wenn ich sicher bin das das was wird mach ich das^^
<Deem> dewilman: wie meinen?
<hated_bob> an*
<hated_bob> mal was anderes zur sicherheit. wenn jemand einen router mit jasager firmware aufstellt schnallt ubuntu das das der plötzlich auf ner anderen kiste connected?
<hated_bob> also geht um wlan
<hated_bob> oder muss man dann sowas wie vpn enrichten etc damit der explizit auf dem eigenen router connected?
<mgolisch> was fuern ding?
<hated_bob> ja gibt ne firware für router die sagt zu allen verbindungsanfragen ja passt 
<hated_bob> das heißt du surst über nen fremdes gerät
<hated_bob> surfst*
<beaver74> eine default route zu setzen reicht nicht aus?
<jokrebel> hated_bob: Du sollst ja das auch nicht die alte Frau machen lassen, sondern selber dort sitzen und dann ggf. von dort aus hier einloggen.
<mgolisch> versteh ich nicht
<ThreeM> was ist eine "jasager firmware"?
<mgolisch> ka ob der nm automatisch zu ungeschuetzen APs verbindet
<mgolisch> gibt hier keine in der naehe
<k1l> hated_bob: du meinst nen offenes wlan? du wirst doch wohl merken, wenn du dich nicht zu deinem wlan verbindest. essid etc.
<hated_bob> ne ne ist zu mom ich such mal nen link
<mgolisch> jo steht doch fett in der notification: connecte to essid
<mgolisch> wie soll ich mich dazu verbinden ohne den key zu kennen?
<ThreeM> nm nimmt nicht einfach irgend ein wlan
<ThreeM> nur die die eingerichitet sind
<ThreeM> alle wlans aus dem nm kicken die da nix zu tun haben, den richtigen einrichten und haken bei automaitsch verbinden setzen
<hated_bob> so link aber is jetzt nur auf die schnelle also vorsicht http://www.digininja.org/jasager/
<hated_bob> das gerät hat ne neue firmware und gibt sich als immer richtiges gerät aus so das alle darauf connecten werden
<hated_bob> so hab ich das verstanden
<beaver74> hoert sich nicht grad koscher an
<hated_bob> ne isses auch nicht deswegen meine frage wie kann man das verhindern. mac adressen kann man fäschen was die firmwre auch machen wird usw
<ThreeM> ich versteh noch nicht was das eigentliche problem ist, ich glaub ich klink mich lieber aus
<hated_bob> das problem ist das deine netzwerkkarte sich mit nem fremden gerät verbinden wird 
<mgolisch> lösung: kabel!
<Taunix> glaub ich nicht… woher will die software im vorraus wissen, welche essid man anwählt?
<ThreeM> das soll ein öffentlicher ap werden oder wie?
<mgolisch> ThreeM: nee ein ap der so tut als waer es deiner
<hated_bob> ganz genau
<mgolisch> um zb deine verbindung auszupionieren
<hated_bob> bingo
<jokrebel> .o( hat das eingentlich auch was mit Ubuntu zu tun? )
<alamar> eh... 
<mgolisch> jokrebel: nein
<mgolisch> nicht wirklich
<ThreeM> ehm... wozu?!
<alamar> (und selbst wenn ists nicht wirklich etwas bei dem man support leisten will..)
<hated_bob> ja schon kann man bei ubuntu die sendeleistung der wlankarte reduzieren?
<mgolisch> alamar: er will sich ja davor schuetzen
<mgolisch> hated_bob: ja wenn der treiber das zulaest geht das
<ThreeM> dazu müsste der fremd ap aber den selben key haben
<Taunix> und wissen welche essid man gerne hätte
<hated_bob> mgolisch: ok ich werde mal gucken was sich da machen läßt mit dem treiber denn für 3 meter muss die kiste ja nicht volle pulle senden dann ist es auch schon gegessen
<Taunix> das geht ja so wenn man sich er wlan verbindet, da sucht man sich den router aus, der die richtige kennung hat, und verbindet mit dem
<mgolisch> naja das kann eh nicht gehen wenn du verschluesselung verwendest
<mgolisch> woher soll das ding dein wpa key kennen
<jokrebel> hated_bob: 3 Meter? Dann nimm ein Kabel - schalt WLAN aus und sei glücklich.
<hated_bob> ja mach ich noch mit dem kabel sind nur paar türen usw zu umgehen das is alles bissl kompliziert da
<mgolisch> kannst ja mal probieren was passiert wenn du dein wlan mit wpa konfigurierst und dann am AP/reouter die encryption abstellst
<mgolisch> verbindet sich ubuntu dann noch?
<hated_bob> naja denk nicht aber halt andere firmware kp die sacht zum key jo passt
<mgolisch> nee
<mgolisch> die aushandlung findet ja verschluesselt statt
<hated_bob> ah ok dann is gut dann isses sicher wa
<mgolisch> das wird dann schon fehlschlagen, wuerd ich zumindest denken
<k1l> so wie ich das sehe geht es da eher um offene wlans. aber das ganze ist eher was für den offtopic channel
<k1l> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<waza-ari> hey all, ich suche ein Programm, um videos von einem v4l Gerät aufzunehmen (wie cinelerra beispielsweise) allerdings mit Support für pulseaudio oder direkt jack. jemand ne idee?
<mgolisch> wie haengt das mit pulse oder jack zusammen?
<waza-ari> mgolisch: ich mische den Ton von mehreren Audioquellen mittels jack (vom video, und 2 line-ins). Den würde ich gerne zusammen mit dem video aufnehmen
<mgolisch> ah
<waza-ari> wenn das aufnahmeprogramm jack nicht unterstützt, gibts immernoch ein pa plugin
<waza-ari> aber cinerella unterstützt beispielsweise weder jack noch pa
<waza-ari> achso, vorschau der videoquelle auf dem pc wäre ebenfalls noch wichtig
<mgolisch> hoert sich kompliziert an
<matthias_> Hey.Seit meinem letzten Update passiert beim Anmelden mit meinen Benutztern folgendes: Ich gebe Benutzernamen und PW ein.Dann erscheint ein graues Viereck oben links und danach bin ich wieder in dem Anmelde Fenster.
<jokrebel> matthias_: Die Logs schon gesichtet?
<matthias_> jokrebel: Ich bin ein ziemliche noob im Umgang mit Linux...Also nein.
<jokrebel> matthias_: welche Ubuntuversion?
<matthias_> Kubuntu 10.10 64bit
<jokrebel> Hast Du mehrere Benutzer? Und das Problem bei allen?
<matthias_> jokrebel: Ja.
<mgolisch> waza-ari: http://alternativeto.net/software/cinelerra/?platform=linux evtl hilft das, hab mir aber keins der vorgeschlagenen tools agesehen
<mgolisch> :)
<sdx23> matthias_: Wieviel Platz noch im Home?
<jokrebel> matthias_: beim Booten schon mal nen älteren Kernel probiert?
<Noktar> hi
<waza-ari> mgolisch, danke, ich werd die liste mal durchschauen, einige davon hatte ich aber auch schon in der hand
<matthias_> jokrebel: wie kann ich bei der neuen Version die Kernels aussuchen?Und wie gucke ich im Terminal ob mein home noch freien Speciherplatz hat?
<sdx23> matthias_: df
<Noktar> ich würd gern von ubuntu 64 auf 32 wechseln, wie mach cihd as am besten um all meine konfifurationen und programme zu behalten?
<matthias_> sdx23: Home hat noch genug.Es sind nur 5% belegt
<sdx23> Noktar: mithilfe eines Backups.
<dadrc> Noktar, dein Home-Verzeichnis und /etc sichern und mitnehmen
<sdx23> matthias_: Dann solltest du in der Tat mal ins kdm.log sehen.
<jokrebel> matthias_: im Terminal mit df schaust Du nach freiem Platz. Älteren Kernel kann man im Grub-Boot-Menü auswählen. Wenn kein Dualboot (und deshalb nicht sichtbar) mittels ESC bzw. Shift kurz nach dem BIOS-Boot.
<bekks> Noktar: Warum denn das?
<Noktar> also reicht es /home und /etc auf meine usb platte kopieren dann neuinstallieren und wieder zurück kopieren? das wars?
<bekks> Noktar: Nein, das reicht nicht.
<Noktar> schade
<matthias_> sdx23: Wo genau liegt kdm.log?
<bekks> Du musst schon gucken, was du nach /etc zurückkopierst.
<jokrebel> matthias_: Vermutlich wo alle logs liegen /var/log/...
<Noktar> bekks, ich hab probleme mit treibern, einmal mit meiner grafikarte und mit meinem handy
<sdx23> Noktar: und vorallem darauf achten, dass die Rechte erhalten bleiben.
<Noktar> kann das nicht eine backup software?
<bekks> Noktar: Was für Treiber genau? Und warum sollte mit 32Bit irgendwas "besser" werden?
<mgolisch> ka
<bekks> AFAIK hat ein Handy keinen "Treiber" :)
<mgolisch> kennste doch aus dem echten leben, ich hab von vista auch auf xp gedowngraded
<mgolisch> manchmal hilft das
<mgolisch> :)
<Noktar> usb treiber für mein htc desire
<Noktar> da gibts keine 64 bit
<mgolisch> wobei in dem fall wohl eher nicht
<mgolisch> Noktar: treiber wofuer?
<bekks> Noktar: Was für Treiber, wofür?
<bekks> Stecker dran, fertig ist das USB mass storage device.
<Noktar> ne da bekommste nur zugriff auf die sd card
<Noktar> ich will das teil flashen
<mgolisch> und?
<Noktar> http://www.brutzelstube.de/2010/htc-desire-rooten/
<mgolisch> was braucht man dafuer?
<Noktar> da steht man muss die 32 bit version nehmen
<bekks> Noktar: Was für Treiber sollte man brauchen, um das Ding zu flashen?
<Noktar> mom
<bekks> Richtig - gar keine.
<bekks> Und 32bit Tools funktionieren unter 64Bit selbstverständlich auch :)
<k1l> Noktar: schau doch hier mal rein. wegen dem rooten den aufwand zu treibern ist irgendwie, naja. http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-hacking-modding-fuer-htc-desire/30307-inhaltsverzeichnis-root-hacking-modding-fuer-htc-desire.html
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/4wbx5d3 |  Inhaltsverzeichnis Root / Hacking / Modding für HTC Desire - Android-Hilfe.de
<Noktar> ok danke
<jokrebel> Noktar: in der Anleitung steht ganz oben ganz klar, dass man das mit ner 32er machen soll. Aber auch: LIVE-CD nehmen. Was hät Dich ab eine Live-CD-32-Bit zu brennen wie gefordert?
<jokrebel> hät = hält
<matthias_> So.in Grubloader komme ich weder mit ESC noch mit shift rein.(Vielleicht auch mein Fehler)Und aus den logs werde ich nicht schlau.
<Noktar> jokrebel, das stimmt, aber ich wollt ja noch wegen anderen sachen umsteigen
<Noktar> wegen meiner grafikkarte
<bekks> Was hat die für Probleme?
<bekks> Was hat die für Probleme, die mit 32Bit gelöst sein sollen, deiner Meinung nach?
<Noktar> tearing effekte beim abspielen von videos
<bekks> Und warum sollten diese Probleme mit 32Bit behoben sein?
<Noktar> auf der arbeit ham sie mir gesagt, dass das an den 64 bit treibern liegt
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu, welche Treiber, welche Version?
<jokrebel> matthias_: Dann schick uns den Link zu den gepasteten Logs.
<jokrebel> ,pasten? matthias_
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber pasten, ich assoziiere aber nopaste.pl und pastebinit damit
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? matthias_
<shetlandpony> matthias_: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<matthias_> jokrebel:  Wie ist der befehl für nopaste?
<Noktar> bekks, ubuntu 10.10 nvidia treiber: 260.19.06
<bekks> matthias_: Lesen, was das Pony dir geschrieben hat.
<bekks> Oder pastebinit benutzen.
<matthias_> http://pastebin.com/njqYY8DE
<bekks> matthias_: nopaste bitte das Xorg.0.log und die Ausgabe von "df -h"
<matthias_> http://pastebin.com/9Nc0NU56
<matthias_> Wie mache ich nopaste von Befehlsausgaben?
<jokrebel> .oO( nvidia … is Fuchs da? )
<matthias_> Bei mir kommt nämlich die Meldung :Kannn df -h nicht lesen.
<jokrebel> matthias_: das sollte so nicht sein…
<bekks> matthias_: Dann hast Du ein massives Problem.
<bekks> df -h | pastebinit
<jokrebel> …vermutlich vorher ein "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<matthias_> http://pastebin.com/pDByt0qQ
<matthias_> Also df -h kann ich machen.Aber mit dem nopaste hatte es nicht geklappt.hatte die Falsche Reinfolge
<hated_bob> einfach mal vesa als treiber benutzen ?
<hated_bob> ist aber bei 10.10 voll verbastelt kp wo man das jetzt einstellen muss http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d   hier mal gucken vielleicht
<jokrebel> matthias_: was wurde denn da "Upgedatet" als danach das Problem auftrat? Ist denn wirklich das Update korrekt durchgelaufen? Was sagt ein "sudo apt-get update" gefolgt von einem " sudo apt-get upgrade" (bitte alles in einem Pastebin, Danke)
<matthias_> jokrebel: Ich muss gestehen:(Schande über mich)Ich hatte ein Spiel unter Wine Installiert.Und neben bei mal eben bei den Updates auf Anwenden geklickt,und nicht geschaut was da Upgedatet wird...
<mgolisch> /var/log/dpkg.log ftw
<matthias_> http://pastebin.com/8nvirT7x
<matthias_> http://pastebin.com/M485SxMA
<matthias_> http://pastebin.com/BNfJuHph
<hated_bob> vesa ftw^
<jokrebel> oO zeile 2400 2011-02-25 14:36:45 remove kubuntu-desktop 1.205 1.205
<bekks> Das sagt dann ja fast alles. :)
<bekks> KDE ist weg, da ist nichts mehr zum Einloggen.
<mgolisch> nee das ist ja normal
<mgolisch> er entfernt ja das alte zeugs
<mgolisch> er ersetzt die pakete ja beim updaten
<jokrebel> matthias_: versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop ………und halt alle Daumen.
<bekks> jokrebel: "kubuntu-desktop".
<jokrebel> sorry ja -…
<matthias_> :)
<matthias_> Hat geklappt.danke sehr.
<matthias_> Aber warum wird kubuntu-desktop gelöscht.Das sollte doch normal nicht so sein.
<bekks> Was hast du denn getan?
<bekks> Von alleine wird das nicht gelöscht.
<matthias_> Ich hatte wine Deinstalliert.Und Upgedatet.Sonst nichts
<jokrebel> matthias_: Wenn irgendwelche anderen Sachen Abhängigkeiten haben die sich mit dem "beißen" kann sowas schon mal vorkommen. Deshalb sollte ma bei Updates immer schauen was gemacht wir (werden soll) und ggf. gegensteuern.
<matthias_> Also wenn irgend eine Abhängigkeit sich mit irgendwas nicht so gut verträg wird der Störfaktor einfach gelöscht?
<bekks> Jein.
<matthias_> aber es kann passieren
<matthias_> hab ich ja gemerkt:)
<bekks> Bei Dir wurde mehr gelöscht, als Du wolltest.
<bekks> Das wiederum ist was anderes ;)
<bekks> Die Auswirkung ist die selbe.
<mgolisch> ist doch ganz einfach
<matthias_> Also war bei wine irgendetwas mit Kubuntu-desktop verbunden und wurde dann mit gelöscht.
<jokrebel> .oO( was sich wiederum vermeiden lässt, wenn man ließt was installiert/gelöscht werden soll bevor man OK drückt ;-)
<bekks> Evtl. war es gar nicht wine.
<mgolisch> dpkg -l|grep kubuntu.desktop
<mgolisch> was sagt das?
<bekks> - statt .
<mgolisch> - anstatt .
<mgolisch> vertippt
<mgolisch> :)
<bekks> ;)
<matthias_> ich wechsel eben in terminal
<bekks> tervippt.
<matthias_> so der Befehl  bitte noch einmal
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep kubuntu-desktop
<matthias_> http://dpaste.com/448833/
<bekks> Ist doch installiert - alles fein.
<jokrebel> ja - jetzt - wieder ;-)
<matthias_> Ja
<mgolisch> gehts mit nem neuen user?
<matthias_> mgolisch: Jetzt geht wieder alles.Danke sehr
<mgolisch> achso
<mgolisch> okay
<matthias_> ;)
<jokrebel> mgolisch: seit sudo "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" anscheinend
<matthias_> jap.hatte ich das nicht gesagt?
<jokrebel> doch
<Bronko> nabend mädels ;)
<matthias_> Achso okay.
<jojo4> hi, ich möchte meine evolution kontakte mittels dropbox synchronisieren. mein plan ist es eine einzige kontaktbuchdatei in der dropbox zu haben, mittels einer verknüpfung soll auf diese datei verwiesen wwrden
<jojo4> das funktioniert jedoch nicht, ich vestehe jedoch nicht wieso
<Bronko> hat jemand einem tip wie ich von meinerm laufenen ein image erstellen kann ? gparted ?
<Bronko> hat jemand einem tip wie ich von meinerm laufenden Maverick ein image erstellen kann ? gparted ?
<jojo4> unter .evolution/adressbook/local/ordnernamedesadressbuches liegt die datei
<jokrebel> Bronko: Von nem "laufenden" System kann das nix werden. Mit Live-CD booten und klonen und Glücklich sein.
<sdx23> Bronko: laufend + Image ist keine besonders gute Idee. Kann zwar gehen, kann auch gut gehen mit dem Zurückspielen, muss aber nicht.
<Bronko> klar ich dachte auch erst an unmount
<jojo4> auf beiden rechnern habe ich diese datei durch eine verknüpfung ersezt welche auf die datei in der dropbox verweist. Bei jeder änderung eines kontaktes auf einem der beiden computer läd die dropbox zwar daten, aber diee änderungen werden auf dem anderen computer nicht angezeigt
<Bronko> also muss cloezilla ran ?
<mgolisch> jojo4: auch nicht wenn du evolution neustartest?
<jojo4> mgolisch: dann auch nicht
<jokrebel> Bronko: Ne Kopie erstellen geht mit dd oder auch mit GParted. Aber bitte nur umounted per Live-OS
<Bronko> ahhh ok 
<Bronko> thx
<mgolisch> jojo4: naja evtl speichert er da irgendwas drin wie eine instanz id oder so und laedt nur das aus der datei das er da selbst reingetan hat
<mgolisch> ka
<jojo4> mgolisch: obwohl definitiv auf jeden fall auf dieselben dateien zugegriffen wird. lösche ich nämlich das adressbuch, dann werden die zwei dateien addressbook.db.summary und  addressbook.db auf jeden rechner gelöscht
<jojo4> ja könnte sein....weiß aber auch nicht wie ich das herausfinden soll
<jojo4> kein ahnung, es funktioniert einfach nicht, die dateien die ich synchronisiere sind eigentlich auch die richtigen, denn direkt nach einem neuen adressbucheintrag   werden diese auch geändert
<Noktar> irgendwie ist mein dateimanager abgestürzt
<Noktar> der hängt und nichts tut sich mehr
<Noktar> was kann ich jetzt machen ausser neustarten?
<mgolisch> was hast du gemacht?
<Noktar> wollt eine datei löschen
<jokrebel> Noktar: und von welchem Dateimanager reden wir? Nautilus?
<Noktar> dem standard von ubuntu
<mgolisch> nautlius -q ?
<mgolisch> nautilus -q
<jokrebel> Noktar: was sagt top dazu?
<Noktar> was ist denn top? :D
<Noktar> da steht bei nautilus: schläft
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Die Zeile will ich sehen, aus top.
<jokrebel> Noktar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/top
<Noktar> ist aus systemüberwachung
<Noktar> mgolisch, das -q hat alles geschlossen, wenn ich jetzt aber ein neues fenster aufmache hängt wieder alles
<bekks> Noktar: "top"... nicht "Systemüberwachung".
<jokrebel> Noktar: Bevor wir weiter machen - was genau spricht _gegen_ einen einfachen Neustart?
<Noktar> ich hab grad ein download am laufen
<Noktar> also bei top steht nautilus garnicht dabei
<bekks> ps -ef | grep nautilus
<Noktar> 1673  1431  0 15:48 ?        00:00:42 nautilus
<Noktar>  4785  4765  0 19:53 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --color=auto nautilus
<Noktar> hilft euch das?
<Noktar> auf dem desktop werden auch keine dateien mehr angezeigt
<mgolisch> jo das liegt daran das nautilus den desktop zeichnet
<mgolisch> darum ist da nun nix drauf
<Noktar> ok
<Noktar> was kann ich jetzt machen?
<mgolisch> was hast du den geacht als das passiert ist?
<Noktar> eine datei markiert und entfernen gedrückt auf dem desktop
<mgolisch> komisch
<Noktar> naja der download ist gleich fertig, dann start ich neu
<DerDui> Hi zusammen. Weiß jemand von euch, ob es möglich ist, den PC als telefon zu nutzen? also telefon läuft bei mir ja über dsl, folglich sind die telefone an den router angeschlossen. jetzt würde ich gerne über den pc genauso ins festnetz telefonieren, also dass der pc ne eigene rufnummer mit ortsvorwahl hat. gibt es dafür software?
<bekks> DerDui: asterisk
<DerDui> gibts das übers repo?
<bekks> Nicht in "geht".
<bekks> Selber bauen, installieren, konfigurieren.
<bekks> Nimm dir mal ne Woche Zeit dafür.
<DerDui> nagut, apt hat es drin :)
<mgolisch> wie funktioniert das?
<bekks> asterisk als PBX aufsetzen, dann entsprechend eine Rufnummer auf den Rechner umleiten, etc...
<bekks> Kopfschmerzen :)
<mgolisch> fragt sich wie der provider das umsetzt
<mgolisch> oder man braucht ne analog interface karte wenn man den rechner einfach an den router stecken will
<bekks> Japp.
<bekks> Die braucht man dann auch, ja.
<mgolisch> zumindest mein ding macht nur analog
<dadrc> Klingt das, was er vorhat, nicht eigentlich ziemlich nach SIP?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Und deswegen will er asterisk, eine analoge isdn karte, etc ...
<mgolisch> fragt sich wie du dich mit nem sip client dareinbekommt
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, aber sollte das mit Ekiga nicht gehen? Gateway vom ISP eintragen und los?
<bekks> dadrc: So einfach ist es nicht.
<mgolisch> wenn du rausfindest wie der isp das macht geht das evtl
<dadrc> bekks, naja... etwas, aber so schwer scheint es nicht zu sein. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/1und1-voip-und-ekiga-2.0/
<mgolisch> wenn da wirklich ein öffentlich zugaenglicher sip gateway ist wo du einfach dran kannst
<dadrc> Ich hab bei 1&1 einen... aber gut, das wird OT, ich bin ruhig.
<jokrebel>  
<jokrebel>  gn8
<mrks_> hi, hab unter ubuntu 10.10 'ne GT 220 laufen, leider scheint es so, als würde der Lüfter ständig auf Hochtouren laufen, sie ist zumindest verdammt laut. Regulieren kann man sie irgendwie nicht. :s 
<bekks> mrks_: Richtig.
<mrks_> so ein Mist.
<mrks_> aber an was liegt das?
<dauerflucher> mrks_: daran, dass nividia niemanden sagt, wie man die ansteuert
<mrks_> aber mit anderen NVIDIA-Karten geht's ja auch
<bekks> mrks_: An der Tatsache, dass du NVIDIA hast, und deren Lüfter nicht separat regelbar sind.
<mrks_> es wär ja schön, wenn die Lüfter richtig laufen würden, dann wäre das nicht nötig ;)
<bekks> Sie laufen richtig.
<mrks_> nicht so, wie ich das gewöhnt bin.
<bekks> Definitiv weiß die Hardware es besser als der User, dem das Zeug einfach nur "zu laut" ist.
<mrks_> "zu laut" ist es leider unter windows nicht ;-)
<dauerflucher> ich liebe diese diskussionen…
<bekks> Ich kann Dir eins sagen: Ich habe es in 15 Jahren HW Erfahrung noch NIE erlebt, dass der User eine "bessere" Lüftersteuerung als die HW hatte.
<mrks_> bekks es geht einfach darum, dass der Lüfter unter Ubuntu ständig auf dem Niveau läuft, auf dem er unter Windows unter Vollast lief. Das hat leider nichts mit dem User zu tun.
<dauerflucher> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bekks> mrks_: Ich vertraue meiner Hardware, was Lüfter angeht.
<mrks_> Ist nur die Frage, wieso die Hardware unter Ubuntu anders handelt, als unter Windows.
<dauerflucher> lol
<dauerflucher> mann, das ist ein anderer treiber
<illuminatedRobot> hi
<mgolisch> vermutlich weil der treiber all diesen energiespaar kram nicht kann
<illuminatedRobot> ich hab auf einer anderen platte ein altes ecryptfs rumliegen
<illuminatedRobot> wie kann ich das nach /media/old mounten?
<illuminatedRobot> ecryptfs-mount-private ist ja nicht das was ich brauche weil das ja nicht vom user im home liegt
<mgolisch> waer mir zumindest neu das der linux treiber das kann
<dauerflucher> illuminatedRobot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<mrks_> hm, ok, danke
<beaver74> fuer die HW Lueftersteuerung ist ein Treiber zustaendig?
<dauerflucher> ,encryptfs? illuminatedRobot
<shetlandpony> Sorry dauerflucher, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber encryptfs
<dauerflucher> illuminatedRobot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<illuminatedRobot> gott ist das ne rumbiegerei
<mgolisch> illuminatedRobot: was?
<illuminatedRobot> gibt es nicht wie ecryptfs-mount-private /mnt/olddisk/.private /mnt/oldhome ?
<mgolisch> naja fuer sowas ist es nicht gedacht
<mgolisch> kannst froh sein wenn du ueberhaupt irgendwas davon recovern kannst
<dauerflucher> mgolisch: das ja nicht defekt… sondern nur nicht eingebunden
<illuminatedRobot> mgolisch: bitte?
<illuminatedRobot> was heißt recovern?
<illuminatedRobot> die platte ist in ordnung
<illuminatedRobot> ich will nur von nem anderen system daten lesen
<mgolisch> achso
<illuminatedRobot> und das geht auch nur über diesen riesenumweg?
<illuminatedRobot> also user adden, bind mount etc?
<dauerflucher> illuminatedRobot: ich muss zugeben, dass der erste link mit der Datenrettung in meiner browser history war. eigentlich wollte ich nur auf den artikel zu encryptfs verweisen
<dauerflucher> sry
<illuminatedRobot> hm irgendwie ist ecryptfs da aber dann ein ziemliches fehldesign
<illuminatedRobot> ich erwarte eigentlich von nem fs dass ich es mit mount mounten kann und nicht mit irgendwas obskurem eigenen
<mgolisch> naja das liegt daran das es sicher sein soll
<dauerflucher> illuminatedRobot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<shetlandpony> dauerflucher's url: http://tinyurl.com/3a2um9m | EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<mgolisch> ohne das login passwort kommst du nicht dran
<mgolisch> wenn du es zuruecksetzt kommst du auch nicht dran, ausser du kennst die mount passphrase von dem filesystem
<illuminatedRobot> http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ecryptfs das sieht gut aus
<Bronko> nabend jungs, ist ein upgrade von 10.10 ->11.04 schon möglich und emphehlenswert ?
<bekks> Bronko: Nein.
<bekks> Oder ist es schon 2011/04, und 11.04 ist raus?
<Bronko> ne
<bekks> Danke für das Gespräch :P
<Bronko> naja der definierte tag des finalen releases muss nich umbedingt heissen das 11.04 NOCH nicht rund läuft
<bekks> Es ist nicht released. Punkt.
<Frickelpit> und hier auch völlig offtopic
<Bronko> ja denne
<Bronko> sprich es gibt einen extra channel für 11.04 ?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> #ubuntu-de+1 zB
<Bronko> danke und schönes WE
<dauerflucher> dir auch
<dreamon> Besteht die Möglichkeit, ein Desktop Ubuntu über extern zu verbinden.. mit einer eigenen Gui. So das der Eigentliche Desktop normal läuft und der andere User auch ein Gui zu sehen bekommt. (hoffe hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt)
<derdui> hallo zusammen, ich habe mir gerade bei 1&1 eine weitere telefonnummer freigeschaltet, welche auch aktiv ist. jetzt möchte ich diese mit dem ekiga-softphone nutzen, allerdings will ekiga mir dauernd eine SIP-Adresse andrehen. hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wie ich diese neue nummer nutze, oder ob es andere software dafür gibt^^
<Guschtel> dreamon: ja.
<olaf123> dreamon: voneinander getrennte SItzungen ("gui's"), oder die gleiche?
<Guschtel> dreamon: schau Dir mal vnc oder (free)NX an
<Guschtel> oder X forward
<Guschtel> wobei ich zuerst freenx anschauen würde
<Guschtel> ,freenx? dreamon 
<dreamon> Nene.. kein Remote.. 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, FreeNX ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FreeNX - Weitere Infos im query ...
<olaf123> Guschtel: das hängt von dem ab, was er wie möchte, daher meine Frage oben
<dreamon> olaf123, von einerander Getrennte Gui
<olaf123> dreamon: dann nimm freeNX, hab einen Server damit aufgesetzt, läuft super
<Guschtel> olaf123: geht doch beides mit freenx?
<olaf123> dreamon: in meinem Fall aber mit Suse
<olaf123> Guschtel: gleiche Sitzung für mehrere User habe ich nicht, weil kein Bedarf, aber lt. Maillingliste scheint das mit FreeNX oft Probleme zu bereiten
<dreamon> Am PC-A läuft ubuntu.. und man arbeitet ganz normal als Desktop. Will dann mit PC-B auf PC-A einloggen und einen eigenen Desktop für PC-B bekommen. So das an PC-A normal weitergearbeitet werden kann, ohne das man was feststellt.
<olaf123> ich möchte allerdings nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass NoMachine den neuen COde (ich glaube ab Version 4?) nicht mehr freigegeben hat und es seit dem Diskussionen gibt, was aus FreeNX wird. Da das Projekt schon seit langem nicht mehr wirklich weiterentwickelt wird, schaut es evtl.  etwas mau aus für die Zukunft
<olaf123> dreamon: hat PC B ein Betriebssystem?
<olaf123> dreamon: oder sag mal kurz den Sinn oder Zweck
<dreamon> PC-B hat auch Ubuntu desktop.. aber soll auch auf PC-A verbinden können und von dem einen Desktop angeboten bekommen.
<Guschtel> dreamon: nimm freenx.
<olaf123> ja, damit läuft das perfekt
<dreamon> Naja.. hab nen Server.. der läuft schön. will aber als anderer User von außen verbinden können um änderungen vorzunehmen, ohne das der eigentliche User was davon merkt.
<Guschtel> dreamon: wenn du den desktop nicht brauchst reicht dafür auch ssh
<olaf123> dreamon: das könntest Du aber auch mit vnc
<Guschtel> olaf123: vnc ist grausam
<olaf123> Guschtel: ja, aber es klingt so, als würde er es nur mal ab und an nutzen
<dreamon> Wie bekomm ich so einen connect hin.. ? habt ihr ein kleines Tut?
<Guschtel> ,freenx? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, FreeNX ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FreeNX - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon> schau ich mir an.. Danke ihr beiden
<olaf123> dreamon: mir fällt jetzt der Port nicht ein, aber eigentlich musst Du nur vnc Sitzungen erlauben (PC A) und zB mit krdc von PC B aus verbinden, mit Portangabe.
<olaf123> Du bekommst dann den normalen Loginscreen von PC A
<Guschtel> arg
<olaf123> dreamon: aber die FreeNX Lösung ist besser
<Guschtel> dreamon: wenns denn sein muss
<Guschtel> ,vnc? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, VNC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<derdui> weiß jemand von euch, ob es überhapt möglich ist, von einem pc-client ins festnetz zu telefonieren, und dabei eine bestehende flatrate zu nutzen? laut 1&1 geht das, allerdings wissen die nichts von dem SIP-Standart. Die sagen einfach nummer freischalten, und mit dieser und nem Passwort verbinden. Allerdings verlangt ekiga eine SIP Adresse. kennt jemand von euch noch andere programme, die eben nicht dieses SIP verlangen? 
<bekks> asterisk und sowas wie eine isdn-karte im rechner...
<bekks> Ohne SIP ist NICHTS mit VoIP.
<bekks> Sollte Dir vorher klar sein.
<bekks> Ist auch nichts, was man "mal eben so" einrichtet.
<derdui> aber warum wissen die vom 1&1 support nix davon^^ von eben so redet ja auch keiner^^ mich verwirrt wie gesagt nur, dass alle programme eben das SIP wollen, und die von 1&1 sagen, dass man eig. nur die nummer freischalten muss... was macht dieses asterisk denn genau?
<bekks> Kann man wundervoll nachlesen.
<bekks> Asterisk ist eine komplette Telefonanlage.
<bekks> Einfach ein Kabel an einen PC stecken und telefonieren geht technisch einfach nicht.
<derdui> das is klar^^
<bekks> Scheinbar nicht...
<derdui> dass das mit einfach reinstecken nicht klappt is logisch, was aber auch bedeutet, dass die leute von 1&1 einfach keine ahnung haben^^
<dauerflucher> derdui: was erwartest du?
<bekks> Und dass der 1&1 Support keine Einrichtung eines kompletten PBX supported, ist auch klar.
<bekks> !&1 supported genau DAS, was sie Dir vekauft haben - und nicht das, was Du technisch damit anstellen könntest.
<bekks> Mir reichen auch zwei Kupferadern - das heisst nicht, dass die Telekom mir hier Support beim Einrichten von asterisk gibt, und wie und wo und warum ich welches plugin zur Rauschunterdrückung einrichten soll/will/kann.
<derdui> naja, ich bin nur verwirrt dass die das so einfach darstellen, und eben nix von irgendwelchen protokollen wissen^^ 
<bekks> Warum sollten sie?
<bekks> Das, was Du willst, geht über den Support des Produkts, dass sie dir verkauft haben, WEIT hinaus.
<bekks> Und es hat auch nicht viel mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<derdui> Ah, oki :) also heißt es sich informieren, was im rahmen des Produkts möglich ist^^
<derdui> aber danke euch :)
<bekks> Richtig.
<ubuntini> gibt es ein vergleichbares steuerprogramm zu taxman von lexware für ubuntu oder die möglichkeit, es unter ubuntu auszuführen? bekomme die C++ runtime nichtinstalliert
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-26
<bullgard> 'man 1 seahorse-daemon':  "Application options: -d, --no-daemonize: Do not daemonize seahorse-daemon.' --  Was bedeutet hier »to daemonize«? 
<tm> bullgard: du meinst »not daemonize« oder?
<bullgard> tm: ja.
<tm> bullgard: ok, wenn man den parameter -d mit angibt, startet der seahorse-daemon nicht im daemon modus, sondern als programm das z. b. mit crtl-c abgebrochen werden kann
<bullgard> tm: Was ist das, der "Daemon-Modus"? Ist das einzige Kennzeichen des Daemon-Modus, daß man ihn nicht mittels Ctrl+C abbrechen kann?
<tm> bullgard: der daemon modus ist, wenn ein programm gestartet wird und direkt in den hintergrund ausgelagert wird und dort funktionen bereit stellt, cupsd, sshd, cron, syslogd etc pp. das sind alles programme die im hintergrund ablaufen (systemdienste würde man die in windows nennen)
<bullgard> Was bedeutet "Hintergrund" hier?
<tm> bullgard: hintergrund bedeutet bei einem daemon, dass du nicht mehr direkten zugriff auf das programm hast, du kannst nur noch bestimmte signale an das programm senden, mit dem programm selbst (start, restart, stop -> in den meisten fällen) oder z. b. mit kill oder einem anderen anwendungsprogramm
<bullgard> tm: Ah! --  Vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Erklärungen!
<tm> bullgard: np
<chris_osx> guten morgen
<bullgard> gm chris_osx!
<Nahab> moin moin frage: für mich ist es unmoegIich eine groessere BiIdschirmaufIoesung einzusteIIen,  - in der "EinsteIIung zur VerwaItung von Dateien" kommt in "icon groesse" nach 66% sofort 50% kann ich das irgendwo manuaI einsteIIen, so das ich z.B 55% eingeben kann?
<Nahab> ok, andere Frage.... kann man bei einer Iaptoptastatur einen Buchstaben einer anderen Taste uweisen? ...oder gibt es ein programm dafür?
<Nahab> bei mir geht z.B das L (mit onboard gemacht) und das oe nicht, kann man die beiden buchstaben ne anderen taste zuweisen?
<Nahab> schIafen aIIe 168 user, die onIine sind? :-)
<bullgard> Nahab: Es schlafen nicht alle. --  Wo findest Du eine "Einstellung zur Verwaltung von Dateien"?
<brinsel> channel: #inselchat
<nunatak> moin. hatte gestern und gerade eben einen seltsamen popup. was soll von dieser abfrage halten? http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff165/nullm3ridian/autorisierung.png
<nunatak> kann das von choqok verursacht sein?
<Nahab> bullgard, in nautius oder wie das heisst
<Nahab> bullgard,  also persoenlicher ordner-bearbeiten einstellen
<Nahab> bunoch da?
<Nahab> ich meine bullgard
<jokrebel> hi
<tm> ,geduld? Nahab 
<shetlandpony> Nahab: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Nahab> shetlandpony,  wie sollen andere meine frage lesen, wenn ich beim chateinloggen deren frage auch nicht sehe?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Nahab, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber wie sollen andere meine frage lesen, wenn ich beim chateinloggen deren frage auch nicht sehe
<jokrebel> Nahab: Indem sie den LOG lesen ;-) http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/02/26/%23ubuntu-de.html
<Nahab> ok
<Nahab> jokrebel, wie lange hält der log?,,,irgendwie kommt es mir vor es sei nur ein teilausschnitt
<jokrebel> Nahab: Jahre. Siehe: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jokrebel> Nahab: für dein Tastenproblem könnte vielleicht dies klappen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Tastenk%C3%BCrzel#Benutzerdefinierte-Aktionen
<Cookiekiller> Jungs, weiss jemand zufaellig wie man git verschiedene ssh private keys verschiedene repos beibringen kann?
<jokrebel> nunatak: Was ist choqok? Und wer/was ist admin.boerse-go.de (kennst Du? Heißt so einer Deiner User/Rechner? Oder verbindest Du zu diesem übers Internet? Wenn ja -wie?
<nunatak> Choqok ist der beste Microblogging Client für Ubuntu
<auftisch> hi, was soll ich eigentlich damit anfangen, wenn Prozesse im Terminal ihre Fehlermeldung ausgeben und der Cursor dann einfach dastehen bleibt, sodass der Prozess noch l?uft und ich keinen weiteren in diesem Terminal starten kann?
<nunatak> und http://www.boerse-go.de/ ist das hier. Ich kannte die Seite aber zuvor nicht und hatte nix damit zu tun
<Cookiekiller> auftisch, in eine konsole wechseln, die anwendung beenden?
<nunatak> deswegen wundert mich auch dieses plötzliche popup
<nunatak> aber vielleicht kommt es irgendwie über die identica oder twitter timeline (und damit über choqok) rein
<auftisch> ok, aber warum machen die programme das, warum beenden sie sich nicht ordnungsgem??, auch bei einer fehlermeldung?
<nunatak> wenn ich im browser die adresse https://admin.boerse-go.de/ eingebe, erscheint genau die gleiche autorisierungsaufforderung
<ArtNo> guten Morgen
<Cookiekiller> auftisch, eigentlich tun sie das
<Cookiekiller> vllt haengt das programm, schleife irgendetwas, was sagt die meldung denn?
<jokrebel> nunatak: Na dann wird schon irgendwas bei Dir diese Seite aufzurufen versuchen. Da ich aber weder Blogger noch Twitterer bin kann ich da nur raten.
<auftisch> ohja, jetzt seh ich es, rsync hat irgendwie versucht unter .gvfs immer wieder das homeverzeichnis gegenseitig nochmal zu ?ffnen, naja, obwohl ich eigentlich den ordner .gvfs ausgenommen habe
<auftisch> Danke
<nunatak> jokrebel: irgendwas ruft die seite bestimmt auf. und dem würde ich eben gerne auf die schliche kommen.
<ArtNo> Ich wüsste gerne, wie man die Standardvorlage in OpenOffice durch eine selbst erstellte durchtauscht. ich vermute mal, die Datei *.ott muss durchgetauscht werden, ich weiß aber nichtmal ihren namen und wo sie liegt. ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es eine andere datei ist. mit der schnellhilfe bzw hilfe in OpenOffice bin ich gescheitert, leider, darum frage ich hier.
<jokrebel> nunatak: Könnte mir vorstellen dass man da mit nem Netzwerksniffer wie zB. Wireshark schon dahinterkommen kann.
<nunatak> ja etherape läuft auch schon
<nunatak> wenn ich übern browser die url aufrufe und sehr ich den ping
<Nahab> jokrebel, schade kkappt irgendwie nicht, viekkeicht gibt es ne andere moegkichkeit
<nunatak> whois gibt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572556/
<Nahab> k=l
<nunatakker> wenn die seite im browser offen ist hat sie auch relativ viel traffic weil laufend die börsenwerte getickert werden
<auftisch> ich versuche mit folgendem befehl ein backup meines homeverzeichnisses auf einen netzwerkrechner: rsync -ruv --exclude ~/.gvfs ~ "/home/tom/.gvfs/h auf 10.8.97.3" jedoch h?ngt sich rsync in einer endlosschleife unter .gvfs auf. was muss ich da ver?ndern?
<bullgard> auftisch: Ich würde das Verzeichnis .gvfs vom Backup ausschließen. Es hat eine Rekursionsschleife, die schwer zu überwinden ist.
<auftisch> das habe ich mit exclude ~/.gvfs versucht. gibt es noch eine andere m?glichkeit?
<bullgard> auftisch: Ich verwende ein anderes Backupprogramm. Guck in 'man rsync' nach.
<nunatak> apropos netzwerksniffer. ich benutze schon länger etherape. das funktioniert nur als root. im wiki steht bei wireshark, dass man es NICHT als root starten sollte. ist das bei etherape dann etwa ähnlich? aber ohne root-Rechte funktioniert es nicht.
<ArtNo> bin ich falsch hier mit meiner OpenOffice unter Ubuntu 10.04 -Frage? Falls ja: wo wäre ich richtig?
<nunatak> ArtNo: nicht unbedingt
<bullgard> auftisch: Bitte stelle Deine Gebietsschemakennung auf de_DE.UTF-8 um, sonst wirst Du bald in diesem Kanal angepöbelt.
<nunatak> ArtNo: Was wäre denn das Problem?
<ArtNo> Bei Word von MS häte ich gewusst, wie ich die Standardvorlage durchtausche gegen eine selbst erstellte, aber bei OpenOffic kann ich es nicht rausfinden, nunatak 
<nunatak> ArtNo: Ansonsten gibt für spezielle Fragen den Channel #openoffice.org-de
<ArtNo> prima nunatak , da bin ich sicher besser aufgehoben. Auch auf freenode?
<bullgard> ArtNo: Nein, Du bist hier nicht falsch. Es ist nur gerade keiner da, der Dir die Frage beantworten kann.
<nunatak> ArtNo: ja
<jokrebel> bbl - cu
<ArtNo> dann bin ich *jetzt* falsch bullgard (servus bulli, nice to meet you)
<ArtNo> ich joine mal
<nunatak> ArtNo: ansonten finde ich bei solchen problemen oft im wiki oder in diesem forum über die suchfunktion schnelle hilfe:http://de.openoffice.info/ 
<ArtNo> danke nochmals nunatak 
<IchEsseDichAuf1> was ist denn genau bereitschaft aus den sitzungsanzeige-applet?
<IchEsseDichAuf1> hibertnate oder irgendeine form davon?
<Fuchs> s3 wuerde ich behaupten 
<Fuchs> also suspend 
<IchEsseDichAuf1> Fuchs: wie nennt man diese sX level? acpi ?
<ArtNo> Doch nochmal ich, der andere channel ist schlecht besetzt.
<ArtNo> Ich habe versucht für OpenOffice das zu machen
<ArtNo> #
<ArtNo> Speichern Sie das Dokument unter Datei → Dokumentvorlage → Speichern im Bereich Standard (ab Version 2.0.2 von OpenOffice.org heißt dieser Bereich Meine Vorlagen).
<ArtNo> #
<ArtNo> Wählen Sie im Menü Datei → Dokumentvorlage → Verwalten.
<ArtNo> #
<ArtNo> Markieren Sie im linken Listenfeld die eben gespeicherte Dokumentvorlage wählen Sie im KontextMenü oder im DropDown-Menü der Schaltfläche Befehle den Punkt Als Standardvorlage setzen. 
<Fuchs> wie bitte? 
<ArtNo> Fuchs, Ich wüsste gerne, wie man die Standardvorlage in OpenOffice durch eine selbst erstellte durchtauscht
<ArtNo> und ich versuche das umzusetzen, Fuchs http://www.ooowiki.de/StandardVorlagen
<Fuchs> ,paste? ArtNo 
<shetlandpony> ArtNo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> nicht noch einmal. 
<ArtNo> ich nehm pastebin, ok
<ArtNo> jetzt steht aber schon alles das, was ich sagen muss
<hated_bob> ArtNo: http://www.ooowiki.de/StandardVorlagen da stehts doch wie man es macht, wo ist das Problem?
<ArtNo> @ hated_bob , danke, ich habe es jetzt doch nachvollziehen können. Meine Standardvorlage ist jetzt die, die ich will. und sorry Fuchs fürs nicht pastebinnen, war schusselig von mir.
<ArtNo> das problem war, dass es nicht funktionierte, jetzt geht es ja 
<ArtNo> cu, bye
<sdx23>  /imon
<vitus37> guten morgen, ich habe gerade mit wine problemlos traktor 3 LE installiert, beim start bekomme ich jedoch die meldung "Can not finde 'WMVCore.dll'. Please, re-install ths application." kann ich die DLL einfach herunterladen und ins system32 Verzeichnis einfügen?
<Fuchs> normalerweise muss man .dlls auch registrieren, ich wuerde die also via wine mit dem Paket installieren, das sie normalerweise mitbringt 
<Fuchs> ansonsten hast Du dafuer regsvr32
<vitus37> ok, danke
<auftisch> wie kann ich /etc auf einen Netzwerkrechner sichern? ich habe nie die Rechte. wenn ich es mit sudo cp mache, "l?sst" er es einfach "aus". auch wenn ich es ?ber sudo nautilus mache, habe ich danach nicht die rechte, es ohne sudo von meinem homeverzeichnis auf den rechner zu sichern. und mit sudo nautilus kann ich kein smb:// aufrufen.
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? auftisch 
<shetlandpony> auftisch, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<bekks> sudo bautlis ist KEINE gute Idee.
<k1l> auftisch: sudo nautilus ist schonmal schlecht
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Genau das meinte ich :)
<tanjaundkai> servus, mene webcam will nicht erkannt sein... dabei ist es nach den ganzen erforschungen in foren etc. eine namenhafte, anerkannte cam (logitech c500)...
<bekks> tanjaundkai: "will nicht" ist uns bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> tanjaundkai: Was sagt dmesg nach dem Einstecken der Cam?
<k1l> auftisch: in dem link vom bot findest du einige möglichkeiten. auch ein script mit rsync welches dann auch direkt per ssh "wegsichert" wenn man es dazuschreibt
<auftisch> ok, mit rsync und ssh. hat der windows 7 rechner schon standardm??ig einen ssh server am laufen, oder muss ich den erst installieren?
<tanjaundkai> dmesg? sorry, bin greenhorn... die ist eingesteckt und das eingebaute mik wird auch unter audio-hardware erkannt. unter skype ist ein testanruf ebenfalls möglich...
<bekks> Windows hat garantiert keinen ssh server.
<tanjaundkai> ach ja... meine fehlerbeschreibung war falsch...
<bekks> Und Windows kannst Du auch nicht mit rsync sichern.
<auftisch> ne, aber auf ne ntfs partition da dr?ben
<tanjaundkai> wenn ich cheese installiere, funzt die cam auch. aber unter skype wird angegeben, das keine cam vorhanden sei...
<bekks> Auch die kannst Du nicht mit rsync sichern.
<bekks> Weil Du die Rechte nicht sauber sichern kannst.
<k1l> auftisch: da wirst du das ganze aber packen müssen, weil ntfs deine rechte verliert
<tanjaundkai> neue fragestellung: warum funzt die cam unter skype nicht...
<bekks> ,funzen? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<bekks> ,skype? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tanjaundkai> funzen=funktionieren
<tanjaundkai> insten?
<auftisch> warum sind die rechte wichtig? 
<bekks> auftisch: Warum sollten sie nicht wichtig sein?
<k1l> auftisch: weil die grundlegend sind bei linux
<auftisch> ok, also sollte ich erst ne ext3 partition dadr?ben einrichten?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du solltest Dir überlegen, was Du wie sichern willst.
<bekks> NTFS mit rsync == geht nicht.
<auftisch> wie kann ich das auf diese festplatte sichern?
<k1l> auftisch: und per hand die recht wieder hinzubiegen ist ne jahrhundertaufgabe. wie gesagt packe es zusammen
<bekks> Windows Rechner - hier kein Support.
<k1l> auftisch: lies den link vom bot über backup :)
<auftisch> beim packen bleiben die rechte erhalten?
<bekks> Wenn Du es so packst, dass die Rechte erhalten bleiben, bleiben sie erhalten.
<auftisch> oweia, das sind 50 GB
<bekks> 50G? LOL.
<bekks> Ich dachte jetzt kommt "das sind aber viele Daten" :)
<tanjaundkai> danke für den link - dort steht aber nicht meine problematik beschrieben - es wird kein videogerät als auswahl zur verfügung gestellt!
<bekks> tanjaundkai: Dann beantworte meine Eingangsfrage.
<auftisch> m?ssen die rechte in meinem homeordner auch gesichert werden?
<bekks> auftisch: JA.
<bekks> Unter Linux _musst_ Du die Rechte _immer_ mitsichern.
<tanjaundkai> ich bin ein greenhorn. was ist dmesg
<bekks> tanjaundkai: Ein Befehl, dem man in ein Terminal eintippt.
<tanjaundkai> ok - bis gleich.
<bekks> ?
<bekks> HIERBLEIBEN!
<bekks> Dazu musst nicht gehen - du musst ein Terminal aufmachen :)
<tanjaundkai> wieder da... 
<tanjaundkai> im terminal erscheint eine menge zahlen und buchstaben... klingt doof, ist aber so. sorry, aber ich verstehe nicht, was dmesg mir mitteilt...
<bekks> ,nopaste? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> sudo apg-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<tanjaundkai> alarmierung - ich muss zur wache... sorry...
<tanjaundkai> ... hier noch die nummer - habe doch noch zeit... #344800
<tanjaundkai> war doch so richtig, oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wir brauchen die URL...
<tanjaundkai> ups...  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/344800/
<tanjaundkai> aber jetzt...
<bekks> ,satzzeichen? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai: Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.
<tanjaundkai> satzzeichen sind keine rudeltiere? was ist denn jetzt los?
<bekks> Du benutzt die . Taste zu oft.
<tanjaundkai> bist du ein bot?
<bekks> ,bot? shetlandpony 
<shetlandpony> Ich weiss das schon :P
<bekks> Hast Du die Kamera eingesteckt, und danach dmesg nopasted?
<tanjaundkai> ich mach das jetzt genau so. cam rausziehen - cam reinstecken - dmesg und das dann pasten...
<tanjaundkai> sorry, rudeltiere.
<bekks> Das fragte ich vorhin schon.
<jokrebel> re
<tanjaundkai> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/344803/    und alles ohne rudeltiere ;-D
<bekks> Die Kamera wird sauber erkannt.
<bekks> Kannst du mit einem anderen Programm auf die Kamera zugreifen, zB mit chesse?
<sash_> cheese
<tanjaundkai> mhh - schade und gut. warum wird die dann in skype nicht erkannt
<tanjaundkai> ja, cheese funktioniert
<bekks> Ok, dann hast Du ein Skypeproblem - da Skype closed source ist, wird das schwer :)
<tanjaundkai> bekks, ich komm später wieder - jetzt ist doch alarmierung. cu l8er
<nunatak> hab mal wieder usb probleme. es geht um meinen sony walkman. manchmal will er einfach nicht als laufwerk erscheinen. lsusb gibt ihn an:Bus 002 Device 006: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp.  
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<nunatak> in Device Manager ist er als USB Device gelistet
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<nunatak> bekks: hab ich gemacht, kann da aber nicht damit in zusammenhang stehendes entdecken. leider gibt die dmesg ja auch keine uhrzeit der meldung mit aus. vielleicht kannst du mehr damit anfangen...
<nunatak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572606/
<auftisch> sicher sbackup die rechte der dateien, auch wenn ich ein uncompressed backup mache?
<auftisch> sichert
<bekks> WWas ist sbackup?
<bekks> Und hat das keine man page, in der steht. was es tut? :)
<sdx23> Es hat sogar einen Wiki-Artikel in dem was zu den Rechten steht.
<nunatak> bekks: also wenn ich den rausnehme und wieder neu anschließe gibt keine neue meldung in dmesg. kann ich denn mit einer der infos im device manager manuell mounten?
<bekks> nunatak: ich kenne keinen Device Manager.
<bekks> nunatak: ansonsten schau Dir mal "sudo fdisk -l" an.
<nunatak> bekks: nö, da wird er nicht angezeigt
<bekks> Dann wirst Du ihn nicht mounten können.
<auftisch> Simble Backup Suite 
<auftisch> Simple 
<nunatak> hmm. frustrierend. woran kann es liegen, dass er manchmal startet und manchmal nicht?
<bekks> Wer ist "er"?
<nunatak> der sony walkman ;)
<bekks> Was sollte der starten?
<nunatak> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff165/nullm3ridian/Bildschirmfoto-2.png
<nunatak> bekks: er sollte halt als datenträger erkannt werden und damit als laufwerk unter orte erscheinen
<bekks> Wird er aber nicht.
<nunatak> bekks: tja. :(
<bekks> Finde heraus, ob das überhaupt generell geht, oder ob es quasi "Zufall" ist, dass es manchmal funktioniert.
<nunatak> generell funktioniert er! selten nicht. wenn ich jetzt runterfahre und neu starte wird er gehen. nur ist das schon ein recht brachialer weg. ich dachte es gäbe vielleicht eine smartere lösung. es wird an dem usb-hub meines rechners liegen, das bekanntermaßen scheiße ist! hab auch mit einer bestimmten externen platte immer wieder ärger.
<bekks> Dann nutze den Hub halt nicht, sondern teste es direkt.
<nunatak> bekks: das müsstest du mir aber erklären. wie soll das gehen?
<nunatak> ich meine den hub der im gerät steckt
<bekks> Hub abstecken, Walkman einstecken.
<nunatak> nix externes
<bekks> Was fürn Hub in welchem Gerät?
<nunatak> es sind die 8 usb steckplätze direkt am gerät.
<nunatak> du weißt, dass ich kein hardware-checker bin. das ist das was mir unter anderem hier im channel erklärt wurde als es um das tehma
<nunatak> thema ging
<bekks> Was ist ein Hardware-Checker, und warum sollte ich irgendwas über Dich wissen?
<bekks> Ich wollte wissen, was das für ein Gerät ist.
<nunatak> wenn du mir jetzt sagst in meinem desktop sei gar kein usb-hub verbaut um die 8 steckplätze anzusteuern kann das sein
<nunatak> da hab ich keine ahnung von
<bekks> Aha. Du weisst also nicht, ob es ein Laptop, ein Desktop, ein Großrechner oder sonstwas ist.
<nunatak> bekks: doch sicher. ein desktop
<bekks> Dann sag das doch einfach - das war die Frage.
<nunatak> bekks: du drückst dich aber auch manchmal kompliziert aus. ;)
<bekks> 0226 134430 < bekks> Was fürn Hub in welchem Gerät?
<bekks> Insbesondere die letzten drei Worte...
<bekks> Hast du mal die anderen 7 USB Ports getestet?
<nunatak> bekks: ok, ich hab deine frage eher auf die ersten drei bezogen. aber hast recht, grammatikalisch steht in der deutschen syntax das worauf sich die frage bezieht meistens hinten.
<bekks> Wie auch immer. Ich bin raus aus dem Ticket.
<nunatak> ja hab ich versucht. also nicht alle, aber einige
<nunatak> bekks: naja, ich werde dann für heute mal das notebook verwenden um podcasts auf den player tzu schmeißen. aber generell, gibt es keine möglichkeiten solche probleme in den griff zu bekommen? bzw. was kann sie verursachen?
<koegs> vernünftige hardware?
<flor> guten morgen! manchmal bleibt ein bildschirm-ausschnitt auf dem desktop hängen, wenn ich eine anwendung starte. alle anderen anwendungen werden dahinter angezeigt. beispiel: ich starte synaptic aus dem system-menü, dann bleibt das system menü "offen", obwohl ich es gar nicht mehr benutze. woran liegt das? wie kann ich das beheben?
<encdat> Hi. Ich habe ein Video das ich für eine Video-DVD umwandeln möchte. ffmpeg versucht anscheinend nur den Ton zu encodieren. Das Eingangsvideo erkennt er als Typ 'Data' (Nur Eingangsaudioformat wird erkannt). VLC kann aber das Video abspielen. VLC sagt, dass WMV3 und mpga darin enthalten sind. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<Fuchs> flor: Desktopeffekte ausknipsen
<ryu2k8> hi habe ein problem bei der installation von ubuntu, nach dem ich die sprache ausgewaehlt habe kommt danach kommt ja internet,2,5gb speicher etc... wenn ich dann auf weiter druecke haegt es sich auf
<flor> Fuchs, werden meine benachrichtigungen dann noch korrekt angezeigt?
<Fuchs> flor: ich weiss nicht, was Deine Definition von korrekt ist, aber vermutlich: ja
<flor> Fuchs, ok, danke sehr, ich probiere es mal aus.
<flor> Fuchs, :-) habe ich schon ausgeschaltet.
<ryu2k8> weis jemand rat?
<bekks> ryu2k8: "Hängt sich auf" ist keine uns bekannte Meldung.
<bekks> ryu2k8: Was genau passiert?
<ryu2k8> es laedt stunden lang und es geht einfach nicht weiter
<ryu2k8> woran kann das liegen-
<nunatak> koegs: ja das könnte eine möglichkeit sein. wo sitz denn die interne usb steuerung? ist doch teil des mainboards oder? dann wäre das ganze nicht so einfach zu lösen. 
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: Vermutlich hast Du eine größere Festplatte, die erstmal umpartitioniert werden will </Vermut>
<ryu2k8> das heisst es daran liegen das vorher ubuntu schonmal drauf war
<bekks> ryu2k8: Nein.
<ryu2k8> woran dann
<ryu2k8> soll ich es einfach laufen lassen?
<bekks> Ja. Oder einfach die alternate cd zum installieren benutzen.
<ryu2k8> ist ein netbook
<bekks> Und?
<ryu2k8> wie funktioniert das den mit der alternativ cd>
<bekks> Dann erstell einen USB Stick, die die alternate cd installiert.
<bekks> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<nunatak> *spam* interessante entdeckung: nachdem der player kurz am notebook war wird er auch vom desktop wieder als datenträger erkannt und geöffnet. jetzt geh ich radfahren!
<ryu2k8> funktioniert die alternative cd genau wie die normale version oder muss ich dort irgendwas beachten
<ryu2k8> ?
<bekks> Die installiert ebenfalls ubuntu.
<ryu2k8> auch ueber eine benutzerfreundliche oberflaeche
<ryu2k8> ?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Über eine textbasierte Installation.
<ryu2k8> da liegt das problem
<bekks> Wieso?
<bekks> Musst Du unbedingt die Maus benutzen zur Installation?
<ryu2k8> ja )
<bekks> Dann lass das mit Ubuntu besser sein ;)
<ryu2k8> y
<Longbottom> Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, warum du nur mit 
<ryu2k8> h'
<Longbottom> Maus installieren kannst?
<ryu2k8> weil es einfacher ist
<bekks> LOL
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus dem Thema - mach was Du willst.
<ryu2k8> lol dann hf
<ryu2k8> bye
<tanjaundkai> servus bekks, bin wieder da. ok, das ist dann also ein skype-internes problem; schwerwiegender? - inwiefern?
<bekks> Wieso schwerwiegender Fehler? Wer sagte das?
<tanjaundkai> du?
<bekks> Habe ich nicht.
<tanjaundkai> Zitat: Ok, dann hast Du ein Skypeproblem - da Skype closed source ist, wird das schwer :)
<tanjaundkai> klingt in meinen ohren nach schwer = schwierig?
<bekks> Aha. Wo steht da was von "schwerwiegendes Problem"?.
 * Fuchs schaut bekks zunehmend boese an
<tanjaundkai> greenhorn hat mal wieder falsch interpretiert
<bekks> tanjaundkai: Was ich Dir damit sagen wollte, ist, dass deine Kamera grundsätzlich funktioniert, und Skype, da es closed-source ist, so gut wie nicht zu supporten ist. Deswegen empfahl ich Dir auch vorhin den Link zu Skype, den das Pony Dir gab.
<tanjaundkai> ok. den such ich mir oben noch mal im log raus.
<bekks> ,skype? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tanjaundkai> ja, mit dem link komm ich nicht wirklich weiter
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: Wird bei Skype unter Optionen - Video - Webcam wählen - wenn Du darunter auf den Pfeil drückst gar nichts auswählbar/angezeigt? Oder ist nur das Test-Bild schwarz? Ist das eine USB-Cam? War die Cam schon dran als Skype gestartet wurde?
<tanjaundkai> interessant war dann noch das query bei hd-cams. aber die erkannte cam kann nur 1,3 mp. soll ich trotzdem den erwähnten weg für höher auflösende cams probieren?
<tanjaundkai> jokrebel: nein, es wird nichts auswählbar angezeigt. ja, usb-cam (logitech c bzw. b 500). cam war schon dran, als skype gestartet wurde
<tanjaundkai> jokrebel: hast du noch eine idee?
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: Kannst Du mal bitte die Zeile Deiner Cam pasten aus "lsusb"
<tanjaundkai> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/344836/
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: Läuft die Webcam unter Cheese?
<tanjaundkai> jokrebel: positiv
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: Optionen - Video - Skype Video aktivieren ist ein Haken gesetzt? 
<tanjaundkai> jokrebel: hatte ich schon versucht und hatte bisher keinen unterschied dargestellt. habe jetzt wieder den haken drin - eine cam kann ich im dropdownmenü trotzdem nicht anwählen!?
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: trotzdem mal auf Test gedrückt und die Cam richtung Lichtquelle gedreht?
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: Nach setzen des "Skype Video aktivieren"Hakens muss Skype komplett beendet (auch im Panel) und neu gesartet werden!
<jokrebel> +t
<tanjaundkai> ach leck mich am kleinen finger - dat jibt es doch gar nicht. jetzt geht es. dabei habe ich den haken immer wieder rein gesetzt und später wieder rausgenommen werden. 
<tanjaundkai> jokrebel ist ein held
<tanjaundkai> oder vielleicht auch eine heldin
<tanjaundkai> danke!
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: gern geschehn
<tanjaundkai> ciao - ich mach mich fertig für die wache. euch gute zeit!!
<encdat> Hi. Ich habe ein Video das ich für eine Video-DVD umwandeln möchte. ffmpeg versucht anscheinend nur den Ton zu encodieren. Das Eingangsvideo erkennt er als Typ 'Data' (Nur Eingangsaudioformat wird erkannt). VLC kann aber das Video abspielen. VLC sagt, dass WMV3 und mpga darin enthalten sind.
<encdat> Kennt jemand noch ein anderes Programm mit dem ich versuchen könnte es umzuwandeln?
<Fuchs> devede
<Fuchs> das konvertiert, baut Dir bei Bedarf ein Menue und wirft am Schluss eine brennfertige .iso aus 
<encdat> Fuchs: Danke. Ich probier's mal aus. :-)
<jokrebel> encdat: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Authoring
<jokrebel> encdat: Auch zu empfehlen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/multimedia
<encdat> Fuchs: devede lässt mich erst garnicht die Datei in die Liste hinzufügen; "Diese Datei scheint eine Audio-Datei zu sein.". Die Datei hatte ich mit mediathek aus der Mediathek geladen. :-)
<Fuchs> encdat: was meint  `file`  zu der Datei? 
<encdat> Komisches Format. Andere Video-Player können es nicht abspielen. Aber VLC schon.
<encdat> Fuchs: MPEG transport stream data
<ubuntini> gibt es ein allgemeines PPA für das elementary-Projekt, wo z.B. nicht nur Nautilus geupdatet wird? 
<Fuchs> encdat: nun, Du koenntest es mit mencoder zuerst in ein anderes Format umwandeln, wenn der so Probleme damit hat 
<Fuchs> aber wenn ffmpeg aehnliches zu der Datei meint, dann ist da vllt. wirklich etwas ein wenig kaputt
<encdat> Fuchs: mit ffmpeg hatte ich es bereits direkt auf der Kommandozeile probiert. Nur mit mencoder noch nicht. (Hatte noch nicht verstanden, wie die Parameter zu setzen sind.)
<encdat> Fuchs: Notfalls könnte ich versuchen das Video vom Bildschirm abzufilmen. :-P
<Fuchs> encdat: mencoder hat eine manpage, aber die ist zugegebenermassen etwas lang und komplex
<Fuchs> Du koenntest auch irgendwelche Frontends wie avidemux probieren
<Fuchs> aber eben, devede ist eigentlich ein gutes Frontend, ich finde interessant, dass der sich weigert die Datei zu erkennen (gut, ist ffmpeg dahinter, und wenn das schon Probleme macht, dann wird es das sein) 
<encdat> avidemux sagt "Datei kann nicht geöffnet werden".
<Fuchs> umwerfend
<encdat> avidemux erkennt zumindest "Dies schaut wie Mpeg aus"
<Nahab> hallo gibt es ein programm, wo man bei ubuntu eine taste neu belegen kann? also statt windows taste z.b eine "l" taste draus machen?
<Fuchs> ,xmodmap? Nahab 
<shetlandpony> Nahab, Xmodmap ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> Nahab: Tastenkombinationen sind über "System - Einstellungen - Tastenkombinationen" konfigurierbar
<Nahab> jokrebel, ja, da war ich scho,m aber ich raffs irgendwie nicht
<Fuchs> soweit ich das sehe will er keine Kombination, sondern eine Umbelegung
<Fuchs> die Windowstaste wuerde ich persoenlich aber in Ruhe lassen
<Nahab> Fuchs, genau
<KojiroAK> Wie heisst das Gnome Tool zu aufnehmen von Mikrofon eingaben in der Paketverwaltung?
<Fuchs> Nahab: ja, dafuer waere dann eben xmodmap 
<Nahab> Fuchs, ok danke
<rumpe1> KojiroAK, vermutlich gnome-sound-recorder
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: gnome-sound-recorder
<Nahab> oh mann, ich glaub das ist zu hch für mein hirn
<KojiroAK> Seltsam, das findet es bei mir nicht.
<Fuchs> es gibt es auch nicht
<Fuchs> gnome-media ist der Paketname
<KojiroAK> Ah, danke Fuchs 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: wie findet man so etwas raus (zu welchem Paket eine Anwendung gehört)?
<Nahab> kann mir mal jemand den terminal befehl gegen, damit ich in meinen benutzernamen komme? cd benutzername oder wie?
<Nahab> alo den benutzernamen ordner meine ich
<Fuchs> echo $HOME
<Nahab> was heisst echo?
<Fuchs> jokrebel: packages.ubuntu.com, unteres Eingabefeld, gibt aber auch direkt einen Befehl dafuer
<Fuchs> Nahab: ist ein Befehl um etwas auf die Kommandozeile zu schreiben. In dem Fall den Inhalt der Variablen $HOME, die auf Deinem Homeordner zeigt
<sdx23> jokrebel: ansonsten auch mittels apt-file find bin/application # oder welche Datei auch immer.
<Nahab> Fuchs,  ich mchte in denXmodmap ordner den ich in  /home/Benutzername/.Xmodmap erstellt habe
<Fuchs> Nahab: das ist kein Ordner, das ist eine Datei (die .Xmodmap), und zwar eine versteckte (siehst Du am . am Anfang) 
<sdx23> Nahab: cd # ohne Argument sollte ich in's Home befördern. Wie auch cd "$HOME"
<sdx23> oder auch cd ~/ 
<Nahab> aber auf der seite steht ich soll eine neue xmodmap  datei erstellen und zwar in /home/Benutzername/
<sdx23> Nahab: jop, eine Datei ist kein Verzeichnis/Ordner.
<bullgard> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Address_Resolution_Protocol: "Das Zeitintervall, nachdem ein Eintrag aus dem ARP-Cache gelöscht wird, ist implementierungsabhängig." Mit welchem  Befehl wird der ARP-Cache (vollständig) gefüllt? 
<Nahab> urg... ich hab jetzt einen ordner erstellt mit diesen  namen, was hätte ich denn tun sollen?
<Fuchs> Nahab: eine Datei erstellen mit diesem Namen
<dAnjou_> bullgard: wer sagt, dass man ihn vollständig füllen kann?
<Nahab> Fuchs,  ok dann frage ich maldirekt wie mache ich das? :-)
<bullgard> dAnjou_: Wenn er gellert wird, dann muß er auch gefüllt werden können.
<Fuchs> Nahab: entweder mit dem touch Befehl, oder, da es eine einfache Textdatei ist, mit einem beliebigen Texteditor, einfach unter dem Namen speichern
<sdx23> bullgard: Vielleicht wird er ja automatisch gefüllt.
<Nahab> fuchs, ok ich melde mich wieder :-)
<dAnjou_> bullgard: wieso sollte das so sein? wiesomuss da ein limit gesetzt sein?
<dAnjou_> hast du doch beim ram auch nicht, wenn der "voll" ist, geht's auf der festplatte weiter
<Nahab> Fuchs,  habs im texteditor gemacht, bekomme aber die meldung : »/home/offermann/.Xmodmap« ist ein Ordner.
<Fuchs> Nahab: entfern den vorher,  rm -rf /home/offermann/.Xmodmap 
<Fuchs> (aufpassen mit dem Befehl, das kann man _nicht_ rueckgaengig machen) 
<sdx23> (rmdir hätt's wohl auch getan)
<dAnjou_> Fuchs: warum dann nich gleich mv
<Fuchs> sdx23: Jacke wie Hose. 
<dAnjou_> sdx23: nicht, wenn er voll is
<Fuchs> den arp cache bekommt man so einfach nicht voll, und sollte man das wirklich hinkriegen, was ich hier bezweifle, dann kann man via sysctl die Groesse hochschrauben
<Nahab> wo gebe ich jetzt diesen befehl ein (xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap )
<Fuchs> da allerdings immer noch nicht gesagt worden ist, warum das ueberhaupt gebraucht wird, ist die Diskussion sinnlos
<Fuchs> ,terminal? Nahab 
<shetlandpony> Nahab, Terminal ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Nahab> passiert aber nichts, wenn ich ihn ffne und das eingebe
<Nahab> oeffne
<bekks> Doch, die Datei .Xmodmap wird angelegt.
<Fuchs> mit dem Inhalt von der Ausgabe von xmodmap -pke, was die aktuelle Belegung ausgibt
<Nahab> also bloede frage, wenn ich sagen wir mal "alt Gr" als l haben wollte welchen keycode müsste ich dann wie aender?
<Fuchs> auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen: ich wuerde von den Modifiern (Alt, Shift, Windows, AltGR, Caps) die Finger lassen
<KojiroAK> Gibt es ein GUI-Tool zum entdecken und verbinden mit Bluetooth-Geräten? 
<Nahab> fuchs, warum die brauche ich eh nie
<Fuchs> aber eben, die Eintraege sind in der Form  keycode 60 = foo bar bla blub gnarf fnord
<Fuchs> also suchst Du Dir den keycode raus, der Dich interessiert (das Programm xev hilft dabei) und packst entsprechend eine Zeile rein
<KojiroAK> Ah blueman scheint etwas zu sein.
<Fuchs> KojiroAK: Gnome und KDE bringen da auch etwas mit, sonst
<Fuchs> aber ja, blueman geht auch
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bluetooth und deren unterLinks
<KojiroAK> Fuchs, me uses Xfce
<Nahab> tja klappt irgendwie nicht schade
<animax> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche gerade das Programm MakeHuman zum Laufen zu bringen. Es handelt sich um einen NightlyBuild von heute. Fehlermeldung im Terminal: 'error while loading shared libraries: libGLEW.so.1.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory '. Habe 10.04 64 Bit System,. Muss ich nur nach der Library suchen und sie installieren? Habe auch schon mal gegooglet,...
<animax> ...finde aber irgendwie keinen direkten Download für mein System.
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install libglew1.5-dev
<Fuchs> Finger weg von manuellen Installationen
<animax> Ich weiß. Aber wenn ich darauf verzichte, heißt das ja, dass ich das Programm nicht verwenden kann ...
<Nahab> fuchs, danke erst mal ciao
<dAnjou_> animax: hoffe,du nimmst das DEB
<dAnjou_> und wenn darin die abhängigkeiten nicht korrekt aufgelöst sind, solltest du mal den maintainer anschreiben
<dAnjou_> Fuchs: und wenn er ne shared lib sucht, muss man wohl nicht das dev-paket installieren, oder?
<Fuchs> stimmt, habe das falsche der beiden erwischt
<ryu2k8> hibe
<dAnjou_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=libGLEW.so.1.5
<shetlandpony> dAnjou_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6yxy2m4 | Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- libGLEW.so.1.5
<ryu2k8> hi bekks habe die alternative cd versuht , jedoch funktioniert as nicht 
<ryu2k8> er sagt immer das er cd treiber brauch
<bekks> "funktioniert nicht" ist leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig.
<bekks> cd treiber? Sagt das Ding garantiert nicht.
<bekks> Was ganz genau sagt das Ding?
<ryu2k8> der will ein cd laufwerk einbinden
<animax> Mh, libglew1.5 ist allerdings installiert ...
<ryu2k8> aber da ist kein cd laufwerk
<dAnjou_> animax: dann nutz nich diesen nightly build, sondern den davor oder stable
<animax> dAnjou: Hatte auch das .deb gedownloaded. Also dann läuft der Build wohl nicht bei mir.
<animax> Nur noch die Frage: Wenn ich doch libglew1.5 installiert habe, warum steht dann die libGLEW.so.1.5 nicht zur Verfügung?
<pitiplatch> ist es normal das 10.10 absolut nichts zum audio converten hat von installation an?
<dAnjou_> animax: "locate libGLEW.so.1.5" .. wenn sie da is, is der paket maintainer schuld
<ryu2k8> kannst du mir helen bekks
<ryu2k8> helfen
<animax> dAnjou. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/344865/
<ryu2k8> kann mir den niemand helfen?
<animax> dAnjou: Ja, jetzt habe ich sie auch im Nautilus gefunden. Also ist der Build nicht in Ordnung, ja?
<animax> Ok. Danke erstmal.
<ryu2k8> hmm
<leszek> hi
<ryu2k8> hi
<jham> wie kann ich zwischen den in xorg.conf angegebenen metamodes wechseln, wenn ich keinen numpad habe?
<jham> ohne haendisch mit xrandr die aufloesungen noch mal anzulegen
<jham> ueber xvkbd vllt? :)
<jham> mal probieren
<jham> hrmpf
<jham> ok, numlockx tut's auch
<ryu2k8> also bekks haste ein vorschlag fuer mich??
<ryu2k8> sdx23 da?
<dreamon> jham, Was willst du machen.. 2Bildschrime betreiben?
<ryu2k8> kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? bei der installation bei wird vorbereitet laed es ewig
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: wie meinen? Gibts das auch in "verständlich"?
<k1l> ryu2k8: beim laden des live systems dauert es schon etwas.
<ryu2k8> es laed niht das system, sondern das hat er geladen, dann bin ich auf installieren
<ryu2k8> dann sprache ausgewaehlt
<ryu2k8> und dann kommt 2,5gb platte internet und an strom angeschlossen
<ryu2k8> und da laed es schon ca. 30-45min
<ryu2k8> is das normal??
<stefg> für'n p3 mit 256 MB RAM.... ja :-)
<ryu2k8> ist ein intel atom mit 1gb ram
<stefg> ryu2k8: ultra-lahme SSD ?
<sash_> ryu2k8: "und dann kommt 2,5gb platte internet und an strom angeschlossen" <- was soll das bitte bedeuten?
<stefg> wenn so'ne billige netbook-Flashplatte erst mal so richtig in der write-amplification steckt ... det kann dauern....
<k1l> also 30min. halte ich für zulang, selbst wenn man die daten per hand auf den usb-stick schreibt :)
<jokrebel> "internet"? Oder vielleicht doch eher "intern"?
<ryu2k8> das ist ne sata platte, ich meine mit 2,5 gb etc..  meine ich den zeitpunkt der installation da steht auf dem fenster
<ryu2k8> mom mache screen
<jokrebel> .oO( ohja - gute Idee … weil verständlich sind Deine Sätze nicht wirklich :-/ )
<beaver74> :D
<ryu2k8> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/view/5516a4337d bitte sehr dort haengt die installation 
<stefg> Die Installaton hängt wohlnicht,die hat noch gar nicht angefangen
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: wie groß ist denn die Platte die im Computer verbaut ist? Was ist/war schon drauf? (Das "2,6GB" bezieht sich ja auf den Platz der benötigt wird.)
<GerhardSchr> ho
<ryu2k8> 250 gb
<GerhardSchr> sehe ich das richtig, dass ich nicht zusätzlich noch die sekunden mit anzeigen lassen kann?
<GerhardSchr> bei ls ...
<GerhardSchr> :P
<GerhardSchr> ah ja ls --full-time
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: 250 gb - ok - und wie belegt verteil voll leer …… <naseziehmodeoff>
<ryu2k8> ah moment danke das ist vllt die loesung dort ist noch ein defektes ubuntu plus w7 starter drauf kann es daran liegen? also beinahe voll
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: na also wenn die 250GB fast voll sind und die Installation dann mehrere Partitionen verkleinern und verschieben muss - daaaas kann dauern :-)
<ryu2k8> ok also am besten ubuntu ext 4 formatieren???
 * jokrebel mach sowas deshalb auch immer von Hand; da weiß man dann was grade passiert
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: das "defekte" und "W7" wird nicht mehr benötigt? 
<ryu2k8> defekte
<jokrebel> ?
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: Gib Dir bitte mal ein bisschen mehr Mühe mit Deinen Sätzen - so macht das nämlich alles andere als Spaß.
<jokrebel> ryu2k8: soll ich aus "defekte" schließen, dass Du nur das defekte nicht mehr benötigst, das W7 aber erhalten bleiben soll?     ja ( )    nein ( )    …Dies wäre eine Frage die man mit nur einem Wort beantworten kann.
<ryu2k8> ja das ubuntu was gerade drauf ist soll runter und das w7 soll bleiben
<sdx23> Man nehme gparted, lösche die vorhandene Partition von Ubuntu, starte die Installation und warte, dass sie den freien Platz erkennt und sich dort einnistet.
<sdx23> Aber wenn jetzt gerade ne Installation läuft und die Partitionen verschiebt, wäre ein merklich schlechter Zeitpunkt abzubrechen.
<ryu2k8> hm ich probiere es danke
<sdx23> Nochmal, nicht dass es überlesen wird: Im Falle dessen, dass gerade Partitionen verschoben werden: Nicht abbrechen. Falls doch hoffe ich, dass du ein Backup hast. Naja, solltest du sowieso, aber egal.
<jokrebel> ry
<jokrebel> .oO( wenn das mal gut geht … )
<stefg> Murphys Law, §5 Abs.1: Backups hat man nur,weil man Sie nicht braucht. Abs.2: Hat man keine, dann braucht man welche
<stefg> Abs.3: Niemand will backup, jeder will restore 
<KojiroAK> Ich kriege kein Sound bei Youtube. Da gibt es doch eine Anleitung um das zu beheben. Nur finde ich die nicht.
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: Firefox mit Flashplugin?
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, sowohl FX als Auch Chromium mit Adobe Flash (flash-installer)
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: da finden sich tausende von Links zu dem Thema - nur welcher ist der, den Du meinst?
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, ich probiere es mal mit pavucontrol
<KojiroAK> Ah, neuinstallieren hat gereicht.
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: Neuinstallation von Flash?
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, jep
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, scheint so als hätte irgend eine Config, die ich von meinem alten Notebook übernommen habe, da Probleme gemacht hat.
<sdx23> KojiroAK: nur auf flash bezogen oder alle Audio ausgebenden Programme, wenn bereits ein anderes läuft?
<KojiroAK> sdx23, war nur Flash.
<KojiroAK> sdx23, Exaile ging ohne Probleme.
<KojiroAK> sdx23, jetzt geht beides parallel.
<sdx23> KojiroAK: k, dann ist es nicht was ich dachte.
<KojiroAK> sdx23, Du meinst das, als Flash noch OSS (iirc) brauchte und das immer nur eine Soundquelle wiedergegeben hat?
<sdx23> KojiroAK: aye.
<KojiroAK> sdx23, war auch meine erste Vermutung. Hab dann neugestartet, hat aber nichts geholfen.
<ryu2k8> hi @ all =)
<hausgeist> moin
<Nahab> hallo, wieder ein problem...... will mein ipod an den usb stopseln bekomme immer die Antwort :DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Nahab> was kann ich tun, damit ubuntu mein ipod einhängt?
<jokrebel> Nahab: Hab kein Apple-Zeugs um es zu bestätigen, aber vielleicht hift Dir das: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055944
<Nahab> jokrebel, ich probier es mal
<Nahab> jokrebel, leider hilft die seite nicht weiter
<Nahab> trotzdem danke
<jokrebel> Nahab: Google liefert noch andere Treffer bei "ipod ubuntu dbus error noreply"
<Nahab> jokrebel, habs gefunden...
<jokrebel> Nahab: gratuliere - Was war die Lösung (fürs LOG und die Nachwelt)
<Nahab> jokrebel,   erst: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<Nahab> dann: sudo apt-get update
<Nahab> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nahab> jokrebel,  kannste was damit anfangen?.... war ein Updateproblem
<C_A_M> nabend
<Nahab> ciao und danke
<jokrebel> Nahab: Kein Update-Problem. Du hast das mit sachen aus einem PPA gelöst
<jokrebel> ,ppa?
<shetlandpony> PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<encdat> Fuchs: Hab das Video jetzt mit gtk-recordMyDesktop umgewandelt. (Audio-Ausgang und Line-In verbunden, mit VLC abgespielt, auf minimalistische Ansicht gestellt und ohne Fensterdekoration aufgenommen). Das Bild ruckelt zwar manchmal und der ist Ton nicht ganz synchron. Aber besser als nichts.
<encdat> :-)
<C_A_M> kann ich irgendwie die empfindlichkeit der fensterramen einstellen ? es ist immer recht fummellig die größe zu verändern.
<schweegi> wie kann ich die aktualisierungsverwaltung zwingen, ein paket zu installieren? ich kann den haken zum aktivieren nicht setzen. habe das paket für die schlüssel aber schon installiert und sie sind auch eingetragen
<schweegi> mein ziel ist es, scribus von version 1.3.8 auf 1.4 zu bekommen
<schweegi> leider ist ubuntu da aber gerade ziemlich hartnäckig
<Frickelpit> was sagt dein terminal beim versuch?
<schweegi> sudo apt-get upgrade sagt nur, das 2 pakete zurückgehalten wurden
<Frickelpit> dann schau mal mit man apt-get nach dist-upgrade
<schweegi> hilft mir leider auch nicht viel :/
<Guest90962> Nabend schoen hab hier nen Problem mit VLC und Totem weis jemand rat ?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Guest90962> das schlecht :(, stuerzen naehmlich beide beim umschalten in Vollbild ab
<apollo13> dann schau mal in der konsole nach warum
<apollo13> wenn dort gar nix steht strace und gdb dagegen hauen^^
<Guest90962> ok ich schau mal mom
<apollo13> hmm, ich hab schon zu viel komische software debuggt, strace und gdb helfen natürlich nur wennst dich damit auskennst
<Guest90962> nich wirklich gebe ich zu
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<Guest90962> Ok nu bin Ich weiter, er mag vollbild wohl nich wenn ich ne datei per wlan aufrufe, hab mir jetzt nen video auf den lappi kopiert und es geht
<Guest90962> kurios totem stuerzt6 immer noch aber vlc lueppt, einmal ne Dau Frage, wie stell ich den unter ubuntu als standard player ein ??? 
<dreamon> Guest90962, System-Einstellung-bevorzugte Anwengungen
<dreamon> Guest90962, Welche Grafikkarte hastn?
<jokrebel> Guest90962: rechtsklick auf die zu öffnende Datei - Eigenschaften - öffnen mit.
<Guest90962> Totem, aber bevorzuge vlc
<Guest90962> grafikkarte ?? lol eher chip, die gute alte gf 4 420go
<Oins> Hi. Wie kann ich den start von mysqld beim booten verhindern. hab's schon per update-rc.d aus den runlvl raus genommen, aber der daemon startet trotzdem beim bootvorgang
<dreamon> Guest90962, Hast du Treiber installiert?
<Guest90962> jap, envyng den 90er treiber, und x11 config is auch schon auf essid.bin eingestellt
<Guest90962> sonst geht hier ja leider gar nix mit nvidia, nur der bloede white screen
<dreamon> Guest90962, envyng hab ich nie genommen.. immer Jockey.. 
<Guest90962> wie gesagt, da hab ich nur den weissen bildschirm beim booten
<Guest90962> deswegen envy mit angepasster bin datei
<dreamon> Guest90962, In nvidia sachen ist meist, Fuchs der richtige Mann.
<apollo13> Guest90962: envyng ist hier eher nicht supported
<apollo13> Guest90962: weder noch, wir supporten bei grakas im prinzip nur "normale" treiberinstallationen
<Guest90962> jo aber bin ja schon froh das ueberhaupt mal nen Nvidia treiber lueppt 
<apollo13> tut er scheinbar eh nicht :þ
<apollo13> aber geforce 4 ist auch schon sehr alt
<apollo13> hat nvidia da für die neuen kernel überhaupt noch treiber?
<Guest90962> glaubre nich unter totem zeigt er unter 10.04 nur den 96 treiber
<freemoser> hallo, wollte fragen ob sich wer mit burg-pc auskennt 
<Fuchs> Fuchs hat Feierabend. 
<apollo13> freemoser: was zum teufel soll das sein?
<Guest90962> ??? ich kenn nur book pcs
<freemoser> apollo13: ein boot bootloader
<dreamon> Guest90962, Einen weißen Bildschirm hatte ich noch nie.. immer nur schwarz.. 
<apollo13> freemoser: und warum würde man den verwenden wollen?
<freemoser> apollo13: spielerei sieht besser aus als grub
<apollo13> ich würde dir sehr den normalen grub ans herz legen
<apollo13> freemoser: nur wenn man weiß was man tut
<freemoser> apollo13: ist mein übungs pc also ist nichts wichtiges drauf 
<apollo13> k
<Guest90962> so player standard auf vlc umgestellt, ich vergass :D, ubuntutweak is ja fuer solche einstellungen auch recht praktisch
<apollo13> yikes
<jokrebel> freemoser: Warum handelt man sich für sowas ein PPA ein?
<apollo13> dann wundert mich nicht wenn gar nix mehr geht
<Cyber1005> hallo, kann mir einer helfen will duke nukem 3d zocken. aber ich weis nicht wie ich in ubuntu die deb zeile einfügen kann für den linux installer
<thunkee> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Duke_Nukem_3D
<jokrebel> Cyber1005: kennst Du dies schon? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Duke_Nukem_3D
<Cyber1005> ja aber der eduke32 button funzt nicht bei mir wen ich auf jetzt installieren klicke
<jokrebel> Cyber1005: Und scheiterst an: Paketquellen hinzufügen?
<Cyber1005> genau an den paketquellen hinzufügen scheitert es
<Cyber1005> benutze kucid
<jokrebel> Cyber1005:  Mach das von Hand. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von diesen Klicky-Lösungen.
<Cyber1005> ja wie geb ich das im terminal ein?
<jokrebel> Cyber1005: Hmm - die geposteten Zeilen sind aber für Maverick…
<Cyber1005> sry bin in dem punkt noch anfänger
<Cyber1005> ich hab die für lucid weis aber den befehl nicht zum hinzufügen
<jokrebel> http://wiki.eduke32.com/wiki/APT_repository#Lucid_Lynx
<Cyber1005> genau, muss ich davor sudo apt-get eingeben damit die aufgenommen werden?!
<jokrebel> Cyber1005: Geh auf System - Systemverwaltung - Software-Paketquellen
<Cyber1005> dann nur bei andere software  einfügen?
<jokrebel> Cyber1005: Mach es einfach über die GUI. Weiß den komletten Befehl für das Terminal grad nicht 100%ig.
<Cyber1005> danke habs gefunden wie es geht
<jokrebel> Cyber1005: andere Software - hinzufügen - und da dann jeweils die einzelne Zeile reinkopieren.
<Cyber1005> danke
<jokrebel> Damit das dann geht musst Du auch noch den Key hinzufügen. Das steht auf der Wikiseite unterhalb von: Singnaturschlüssel importieren
<nakaro> hiho
<chris_osx> abend
<FUZxxl> Hallo! Ich krieg seit neusetem immer hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6 im Abstand von so einer Sekunde. Hab 10.10, kann jemand helfen?
<sdx23> FUZxxl: bessere Kabel, kürzeres. Funktionierendes Gerät verwenden.
<FUZxxl> sdx23: Kann sein, dass es der Drucker ist. (Verlängerung)
<FUZxxl> Aber wenn ich den ziehe passiert nix. Krieg weiter die Meldungen, jede Sekunde.
<FUZxxl> Hab schon alles probiert (zu ziehen),
<Ampelbein> FUZxxl: interner kartenleser oder infrarot empfänger von einer tv-karte vielleicht?
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Außer der Fehlermeldung - gibt es ein USB-Gerät das sich fehlerhaft verhält.
<FUZxxl> Kann alles sein.
<FUZxxl> Hab beides - TV-Karte und Kartenleser. Ersterer noch nie benutzt und letzterer defekt.
<chris_osx> FUZxxl: na dann mal raus mit dem teil
<FUZxxl> ok.
<FUZxxl> Im Betrieb oder Pause?
<Ampelbein> FUZxxl: also du hast ein defektes gerät am usb und bekommst eine fehlermeldung über ein nicht funktionierendes usb-gerät....
<chris_osx> FUZxxl: wenns ein Einbauteil ist, mach halt den Rechner aus und bau es raus
<Ampelbein> FUZxxl: wenn du dran kommst, kannst du es im betrieb machen, aber bei internen geschichten ist es besser im ausgeschalteten zustand.
<FUZxxl> Ampelbein: Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es auch an einem defekten Controller liegen kann. Außerdem hatte ich das vor der Neuinstallation von 10.04 auf 10.10 noch nicht.
<realjoe> hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit eine iso datei die in einen ordner kopiert wird automatisch mounten und einen ordner anlegen zu lassen?
<FUZxxl> realjoe: Probier mal den Archivmanager, sonst einfach mount -o loop.
<realjoe> naja ein programm mit gui wird nicht hinhauen, soll auf meinem fileserver laufen, und halt automatisch ohne selber konsolenbefehle eingeben zu müssen
<FUZxxl> hm...
<ryu2k8> hi habe ein problem, mein iconset wird nicht übernommen egal welches ich nehme es sieht immer gleich aus
<FUZxxl> Du kannst ja einfach ein Shellscript mit mount schreiben.
<realjoe> oh, von scripts habe ich leider keine ahnung, wie geht das?
<FUZxxl> realjoe: Me too. 
<FUZxxl> Schau mal man bash nach.
<FUZxxl> bzw. man dash
<realjoe> kk
<Ampelbein> realjoe: ist die iso datei immer gleich benannt oder hat die unterschiedliche namen?
<realjoe> unterschiedliche namen
<sprash> bei mir dauert es immer sehr lange bis ein bash promt kommt wenn ich ein terminal öffne. Woran liegt das? wie kann man das beschleunigen?
<realjoe> auch mehrere und für jede sollte z.b. /media/daten/isooffen/Namederiso angelegt werden, die iso liegt in /media/daten/isos/iso1.iso
<sdx23> sprash: .bashrc
<FUZxxl> realjoe: Willst du sie mounten oder den Inhalt kopieren?
<realjoe> mounten
<sprash> sdx23: da steht nicht viel und nichts schlimmes drin
<sdx23> sprash: auch in den darin eingebundenen? Und der in etc?
<sprash> sdx23: alles so wie bei einer standart server installation
<jokrebel_> sprash: http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<Lufti_oO> hi ;)
<Lufti_oO> Wenn ich etwas mit "make install" installiert habe, wie kann ich es dann wieder deinstallieren?
<Fuchs> make uninstall in der Hoffnung, dass das Makefile das vorsieht. 
<Fuchs> Und in Zukunft nie wieder machen, sondern checkinstall nehmen. 
<Fuchs> ,Programme_kompilieren? Lufti_oO 
<shetlandpony> Lufti_oO, Programme_kompilieren ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Lufti_oO> danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. *trommel*
<jokrebel> gn8
<sprash> jokrebel_: Pffff....
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-27
<C_A_M> Guten morgen
<C_A_M> ich habe gerade riesen bockmist gebaut und die zugriffsrechte von var verzeichnis und der unterverzeichnisse incl dateien verändert und nun funktioniert einiges nicht mehr.
<bekks> Dann such dein Backup.
<C_A_M> ich habs versucht wiederherzustellen jedoch ohne erfolg. nun kann ich mich zb im phpmyadmin nicht mehr einloggen und auch keine sicherung meiner datenbanken via terminal erstellen
<bekks> Dann such dein Backup.
<bekks> Hast Du keines, ist ds ganze nicht weiter wichtig.
<C_A_M> ich hab die daten aus mysql gesichert und auch aus dem www, ein backup vom ubuntu hab ich nicht
<bekks> Ja, das heisst: Neuninstallation.
<C_A_M> vom ubuntu oder nur dem server ?
<bekks> Vom Ubuntu UND dem Server.
<bekks> Du hast kein Backup - also ist das nicht so wichtig.
<C_A_M> och nö :( muss das sein ? ubuntu und meine programe laufen doch noch. 
<bekks> Ja, muss sein.
<bekks> dein komplettes /var ist Müll. d.h. du kannst nichts mehr installieren, und alles was läuft, kann fehlerhaft sein.
<bekks> Da Du kein Backup hast, ist das aber nicht schlimm/wichtig.
<bekks> Also Neuinstallation, und gut.
<C_A_M> nicht schlimm ? das dauert mindestens nen halben tag das system komplett neu einzurichten
<bekks> Ja, da Du kein Backup des Systems hast, ist das nicht weiter tragisch.
<bekks> Sorry, aber kein Backup zu haben - dann ist das System wirklich nicht wichtig.
<C_A_M> installieren geht noch und das installierte funktioniert auch
<luchs> Ja, aber nicht mehr lange und vor allem ist das system nicht mehr sicher.
<C_A_M> danke, mit der aussage kann ich was anfangen und dies habe ich auch schon beinahe befürchtet
<C_A_M> bin auch schon am daten sichern
<luchs> C_A_M: Du kannst Dir aber dein home und etc sichern, wenn dort die Rechte noch korrekt sind.
<luchs> irgentwo liegt noch eine liste was alles installiert ist.
<C_A_M> jop, da binn ich ja grad dabei, www und mysql hab ich auch gesichert und das meiste liegt eh auf der externen
<chocolaate-maan> download this http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<dingens> hat einer eine idee wie ich bei einem video gesichter verpixeln kann?
<dreamon_> kdenlive hat sowas
<dreamon_> dingens, kdenlive hat sowas
<C_A_M> danke noch einmal luchs , bis später
<dingens> kdelive ...gesichter verpixeln
<dingens> gibt es da ein stichwort? ich hab sowas schonmal probiert und bin klaglos gescheitert
<dingens> zumla hat einer kenntnis über die zurückrechenbarkeit von solchen verpixelungen?
<Fussel> dingens, ist wie bei einer schlechten aufnahme… verlorene informationen lassen sich nicht "zurückrechnen"
<bullgard> LibreOffice ist ein Fork von OpenOffice. Welches sind die wichtigsten Änderungen, die bisher in Base vorgenommen wurden?
<dingens> @fussel      nein, ich will ganz im gegenteil gesichter unkenntlich machen und nicht andersrum
<Fussel> dingens, also wie man verpixelt, ohne das es zurückrechenbar ist?
<dreamon_> dingens, Dch das geht.. unter effekte.. weiß aber grad auch nicht auswendig.. hab aber gesehen das es geht
<dingens> @ FUSSEL      ja genau
<dingens> mich würde aber auch ein generelles verpixeln interessiern
<Fussel> leider kenn ich nix, was das machen würde, da würde ich dem tip von dreamon volgen, aber was verpixelt ist, lässt sich generell nicht wieder herstellen, weil da die informationen fehlen
<Fussel> @ dingens 
<Fussel> ok, wenn man von schlechten krimis absieht *grin*
<dingens> @fussel        aber was verpixelt ist, lässt sich generell nicht wieder herstellen, weil da die informationen fehlen
<dingens> ja, natürlich
<dingens> da stecken algorhythmen dahinerr
<dingens> das ist ja die kunst, das du etwas kryptrisches anforderstwas nicht wieder herstellbar ist
<Fussel> wenn der algorythmus aber sagt: mach aus 100 pixeln ein pixel, lässt sich aus dem einen pixel nimmi die 100 errechnen
<Fussel> das ist wie n buch zu lesen, was nur noch die buchstaben f d und u verwendet
<Fussel> aber sorry, ich denk das schweift ins ot ab
<jokrebel> hi
<mr_daniel> Hat jemand vielleicht Adobe Acrobat 9 installiert und kann mir die Tastenkombination nenne, um die Menuleiste mit Datei usw. wieder anzuzeigen?
<mr_daniel> Ich habe die gerade aus Versehen deaktiviert und kenne die Tastenkombination leider nicht.
<belZe> mr_daniel: Erscheint die nciht, wenn Du einfach nur ALT drückst?#
<mr_daniel> belZe: ne
<mr_daniel> habs gefunden: F9
<belZe> kk :)
<mr_daniel> also Alt markiert die Menüleise, aber wenn die mal weg ist, dann kommt man damit leider auch nicht weiter
<thomas_> Hallo zusammen, ich hab auf meinem T410 und Ubuntu 10.10 nur mit X geladen load > 1, ist das normal?
<streifi> thomas_: klingt so, als würde sich der grafiktreiber noch nicht mit deiner HW vertragen.
<streifi> thomas_: für welche prozesse wird eine hohe auslastung angezeigt?
<streifi> gvfs ist auch ein kandidat für eine ungewöhnlich hohe auslastung.
<thomas_> streifi: ich hab im t410 die nvidia-karte aktiviert und die binary-treiber von nvidia für x aktiv
<thomas_> und auslastung ist nichts zu sehen was die load verursachen könnte
<jokrebel> thomas_: Treiber als nicht über die Paketverwaltung installiert?
<thomas_> jokrebel: hatte ich bis vor kurzem über apt installiert, hab mir jetzt ein neues minor release direkt von nvidia geholt. das problem mit der load war vorher und jetzt eben auch
<jokrebel> thomas_: wieviel über 1 ist das denn? Und verursacht das Einschränkungen?
<thomas_> wenn es am treiber liegt müsste das die load ja 0 sein wenn X nicht läuft... probier ich gleich mal
<thomas_> jokrebel: load ist 1.13  1.23  1.24
<thomas_> also immer knapp > 1 - einschränkungen nicht direkt, nein
<thomas_> mein vmstat sieht auch nicht so gesund aus sehe ich grade, immer zwischen 2000 und 4000 context switches obwohl ich nur chrome und zwei terminals offen hab...
<jokrebel> thomas_: was ist dann so wichtig daran, dass Load unter 1 ist?
<jokrebel> .oO( und mit offenem Browser hab ich hier sogar ne Load von 1,6 (und sehe trotzdem keinen Handlungsbedarf )
<thomas_> also CS ist geklärt, kommt von apache/passenger, weiss der geier was da los ist. aber die load ist auch ohne X da
<k1l> apache und X?
<thomas_> ich hab noch gesehen dass die cores runtergetaktet werden auf ~1 ghz und erst bei bedarf höheren takt bekommen, evtl ist die load deswegen so seltsam?
<thomas_> k1l: satz? :)
<apollo13> wer installiert X und apache auf einem server?
<dr_evil> thomas_: mal iotop versucht?
<thomas_> jemand der den apache zum entwickeln nutzt?
<streifi> thomas_: es wird wohl apache sein. war auf meinem server auch so.
<thomas_> dr_evil: guter tipp, versuch ich gleich ma
<thomas_> streifi: apache ist jetzt aus, der ists sicher nicht mehr
<thomas_> dr_evil: bei io ist auch nichts spannendes dabei...
<jokrebel> thomas_: Mir fehlt immer noch die Begründung warum man sowas versucht zu verbessern (sogar dann auch noch mit Treibern über andere Wege) wenn doch gar keine Einschränkungen da sind. Ist Dir langweilig?
<olli> Wenn ich versuche über ssh eine Verbindung zu meinem Vserver aufzubauen, dauert es um die 20 Sekunden bis eine Verbindung hergestellt wird, wenn ich das selbe über Putty versuche ist die Verbindung sofort hergestellt, die UseDNS no Option ist auf dem Server schon aktiviert, woran kann das noch liegen? Habs bereits über den DNS Namen und über die IP versucht, kein Unterschied
<PBeck> hi
<hausgeist> moin
<olli> laut strace versucht er beim Verbinden die ganze Zeit  die IP aufzulösen, was soll das denn?
<PBeck> hi
<coldjack1> hallo ich habe mein netbook n130 heute starten wollen und bekomme folgenden fehler busybox v1.15.3 built in shel (ash) Enter help for a list of built- in commands. (initramfs)
<coldjack1> darüber steht mount: mounting/dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<coldjack1> mount:mounting /sys/on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory
<coldjack1> mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failled: no such file or directory
<coldjack1> Target ffilesystem doesn't have request /sbin/init
<coldjack1> no init found. Try passing init =bootarg
<jokrebel_> grr - an was kann es liegen wenn ich mit STRG+ALT+F1…6 auf die TTYs wechseln kann, zurück ins X mit ALT+F7…8 aber nicht mehr klappt. Erst wenn ich mit ALT+DRUCK+K "abschieße" wird eine neue X-Session auf F8 eingeleitet. Dann kann ich auch mehrfach zwischen den TTY und X hin und herschalten - bist zum nächsten Neustart... :-/
<drkefir> test
<ryu2k8> hihi
<Dunsti> Hallo zusammen
<Dunsti> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Sound unter Ubuntu 10.10 - ich höre Musik eigentlich nur mit dem Kopfhörer (also nur Stereo), aber das was da an Musik rauskommt, hört sich eher an wie ein einzelner Speaker aus einem Surround-Sound-System
<Dunsti> das hört sich dann so an, daß z.B. der Gesang ganz weit weg ist, aber dafür ein einzelnes Instrument ganz nah, oder so
<Dunsti> schwer zu Beschreiben :)
<jokrebel_> Dunsti: Unter Audio-Einstellungen - Hardware - das Profil schon kontolliert?
<sprash> wackel mal an dem Stecker / Steck ihn richtig und ganz rein
<Dunsti> ja, und auch alles was Google dazu findet schon ausprobiert - leider ohne Erfolg
<Dunsti> das mit dem Stecker kann es auch net sein - hab das sowohl an den Anschlüssen vorne und hinten am PC
<Dunsti> mit dem "Make-Stereo"-Plugin in Audacity hört sich das dann wieder normal an, aber das Problem ist auch in anderen Anwendungen
<jokrebel_> Dunsti: auch mit anderem Kopfhörer selber Fehler? Gegenprobe: dieser Kopfhörer an anderem Audio-Gerät
<gurky> kann mir jemand sagen ob auf der cebit neue netbooks veröffentlicht werden? falls nicht würd ich mir den acer aspire one happy n550 holen.. was haltet ihr davon?
<dadrc> gurky, → #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<jokrebel_> Dunsti: Und mal die Einstellungen auch in "alsamixer" prüfen kann auch nicht schaden.
<Dunsti> boah, ich fall vom Glauben ab ... das Problem is der Kopfhörer 
<vue_the_nose> dann wirf ihn weg
<Dunsti> krass, mit nem anderen Kopfhörer geht's, und der Kopfhörer an meinem MP3-Player hört sich genauso "bescheiden" an ...
<jokrebel_> Dunsti: Gut dass ich da (fast) immer dran denke zu fragen <g>
<Dunsti> wegwerfen??? der is grad mal 4 Wochen alt ... :(
<jokrebel_> Dunsti: dann Quittung suchen und umtauschen
<vue_the_nose> jo
<vue_the_nose> auch möglich
<Dunsti> <g> jokrebel_ - das hatte ich nicht ausprobiert, weil ich das für unmöglich hielt
<Dunsti> ich meine ... ich kenn das ja, daß eine Seite garnet mehr geht oder so, aber daß es "Teile der Band" lauter und leiser macht ... ???
<vue_the_nose> hm.... 
<vue_the_nose> mal die audio settings evtl prüfen?
<Dunsti> nee, settings kann ich ausschließen ... wie gesagt ist alles gut, wenn ich nen anderen Kopfhörer nehm, und mit dem einen isses genauso an nem anderen Gerät
<vue_the_nose> wirklich sehr interessant
<vue_the_nose> ja evtl umtauschen und schauen obs bei den anderen gleich ist... wenn dann muss ich mir diese auch zulegen
<vue_the_nose> xD
<Dunsti> hmm ... gleich mal bei eBay ne Auktion aufmachen ... verkaufe Zauberkopfhörer :D
<vue_the_nose> ;D
<vlada77> hallo
<vlada77> kann mir jemand helfen
<jokrebel> ,frag? vlada77
<shetlandpony> vlada77: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<gurky> einfach frage stellen
<vlada77> ok
<Dunsti> ich sag dann erstmal danke für's Augen öffnen :)
<vlada77> ich hab erfolgreich iscsi target instaliert den kann ich in meinem anderen PC einbinden aber ich kann nicht fom dem booten 
<jokrebel> Dunsti: gerne ;-)
<fxmb> moin, jemand ne idee wie ich herausfinden kann, was mir meine serielle schnittstelle blockiert? manchmal passierts, dass ich nicht mehr auf diese anständig zugreifen kann
<fxmb> selbes problem auch bei einem rs232<-> usb adapter
<fxmb> nach nem neustart gehts wieder ohne probleme
<fxmb> die treiber module scheinen es nicht zu sein, irgendwas anderes muss da noch blockieren
<fxmb> angeblich sind alle seriellen von $irgendwas belegt
<jokrebel> .oO( Irgendwas einfach ausbauen/deaktivieren <gdr>)
<vlada77> also hier kennt sich nimmand mit ISCSI
<vlada77> schade
<jokrebel> ,geduld? vlada77
<shetlandpony> vlada77: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<vlada77> man ich sitze schon 3 tage lang vor der kiste wegen iscsi target :)
<jokrebel> vlada77: Und vielleicht noch ein paar Informationen mehr liefern. Was Du wie erreichen willst und was dabei wieso (Fehlermeldungen) nicht klappt.
<fxmb> jokrebel: das lustige ist ja, dass es nach nem reboot weg ist
<fxmb> und sporadisch irgendwann wieder da ist
<jokrebel> vlada77: dann kommte ja auf ne halbe Stunde mehr auch nicht mehr an. Hier ließt einfach nicht jeder ständig mit…
<vlada77> ok
<vlada77> trotztem danke
<nogger> hallo
<fxmb> gibts irgendwie ne möglich herauszufinden, was aktuell die serielle schnittstelle belegt?
<jokrebel> fxmb: Hab ähnliches Phänomen mit USB seit Jahren ohne Lösung.
<vlada77> ok dann stelle ich anders die frage
<vue_the_nose> moin
<nogger> hab seit einer weile das problem das port 33201 angesprochen wird wie kann ich erfahren welches program diesen port nutzt
<fxmb> jokrebel: mein interner rs232 port der in der dockingstation steckt, wird auch über usb erkannt
<fxmb> allerdings ist es dennoch ne "echte" serielle
<rumpe1> nogger, netstat
<fxmb> das problem taucht bei mir sowohl über den port in der dockingstation auf, als auch über nen normalen rs232<->usb adapter mit pl2303 chipsatz
<jokrebel> fxmb: hä? Entweder "über usb" oder "echte serielle". Beides gleichzeitig ist IMHO nicht möglich.
<fxmb> echte serielle heißt für mich, dass die pegel passen und auch alle pins nutzbar sind
<vue_the_nose> soweit ich weiß ist das definitiv nicht möglich
<fxmb> und nicht nur rx-tx
<vlada77> Kent sich jemand mit ISCSI Target Profesionel aus wenn ja bitte klik mich an fur PTV chat danke im foraus ?
<fxmb> mit nem 0815 ftdi oder pl2303 isses z.b. nicht möglich nen ISP programmer zu betreiben
<fxmb> mit dem ding in meiner dockingstation schon
<fxmb> ergo isses ne vollfunktionsfähige serielle schnittstelle und keine abgespackte
<C_A_M> ich möchte skype doppelt starten und möchte dies jedoch nicht mit sudo machen welches gut funktioniert. hab nun dafür nen zweiten benutzer angelegt. wie muss nun der terminalbefehl ausschauen um über diesen benutzer skype zu starten ?
<jokrebel> fxmb: Wenn sämtlich RS232-Spezifikationen eingehalten werden, das ganze intern aber dann trotzdem über USB abgewickelt wird ist das IMHO _kein_echter_ COM-Port.
<leszek> hi
<fxmb> ..
<fxmb> wie du willst
<fxmb> die haarspalterei ist mir zu doof
<vlada77> doch
<vlada77> USB rs232 kabel gibts
<vlada77> ich habe selber einen fur meinen resiwer
<fxmb> fakt ist, dass es sowohl als auch auftaucht
<apollo13> vlada77: was __genau__ ist dein problem…
<olli_> C_A_M, su - <user> -c pfad/zu/skype> sollte gehen
<jokrebel> fxmb: Hat nichts mit Haarspalterei zu tun, sondern damit, dass (wenn das so ist wie ich Dich verstanden habe) auch ein USB-Problem sein kann (ähnlich meinem).
<apollo13> und wieder einer mehr auf der ignore list
<fxmb> mag sein, was komisch ist, dass der adapter im lsusb auftaucht aber keins der üblichen usb-module genutzt wird
<C_A_M> danke olli_ dann war ich ja mit meinem versuch garnicht so falsch
<vlada77> <apollo13>  ich habe probleme mit meinem iscsi target
<C_A_M> wenn ich dsa richtig gelesen habe kann ich das sogar im menümanager verlinken ! ?
<jokrebel> fxmb: Hat denn Dein Gerät (ohne über USB/Dockinstation zu gehen) noch einen alten herkömmlichen (und dann vermutlich auch echten) COM-Steckplatz? 
<fxmb> ne das hier nicht mehr
<fxmb> mein altes T23 hatte noch eine
<olli_> C_A_M, klar, einfach n Starter anlegen
<fxmb> da wurde das ding meine ich aber auch über lsusb erkant
<fxmb> hmm ne quark
<jokrebel> fxmb: werden den dann andere USB-Geräte noch korrekt eingebunden und funktionieren?
<auftisch> hallo, ubuntu fordert mich nicht beim start zur eingabe des luks-pw auf. deswegen schl?gt das boot fehl. habe mit alternate, und lvm installiert. was soll ich da ?ndern?
<C_A_M> so su - benutzer -c /usr/bin/skype bekomme ich diese No protocol specified meldung und so su - <benutzer> -c /usr/bin/skype diese bash: supportmohost: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden meldung
<olli_> C_A_M, natürlich ohne die spitzklammern, das erste war schon richtig, guck halt mal mit welchem parameter Sykpe normalerweise gestartet wird im Hauptmenü
<C_A_M> gudde idee
<C_A_M> skype-wrapper
<olli_> C_A_M, skype-wrapper ist die startapplication
<C_A_M> su - benutzer -c su - benutzer -c skype-wrapper ?
<C_A_M> ups
<C_A_M> su - benutzer -c skype-wrapper
<C_A_M> will nicht so richtig 
<olli_> C_A_M, selber fehler?
<C_A_M> nexx, das terminal blitzt nur kurtz auf und verschwindet
<C_A_M> No protocol specified
<jokrebel> C_A_M: wo gibst Du das denn ein? Nicht im offenen Terminal?
<C_A_M> doch dieses mal hab ichs im terminal eingegeben
<TheInfinity> C_A_M: du ersetzt benutzer aber schon durch deinen user?
<C_A_M> jop
<C_A_M> mit sudo hab ichs bisher so gksudo skype im terminal aufgerufen
<hated_bob> skype als superuser, was hat das für ein sinn?
<C_A_M> um mit zwei skype acc gleichzeitig online sein zu können
<dAnjou> hated_bob: gar keinen
<C_A_M> nur will ich das halt nicht als sudo machen sondern mit nem anderem konto
<hated_bob> was ist mit xterm aufrufen dann su benutzernamen?
<C_A_M> der ursprung kommt von dort http://forum.meinskype.de/ftopic15603.html
<C_A_M> hated_bob wie meinst du das, das verstehe ich grad nicht
<dAnjou> hated_bob: wir sind hier in #ubuntu-de, bitte nutze die standardprogramme beim supporten
<dAnjou> ubuntu hat entweder das gnome-terminal oder konsole
<dauerflucher> dAnjou: xterm ist standard auf jedem system mit Xserver
<dAnjou> C_A_M: und wieso gehst du nich einfach so vor wie in dem forum beschrieben
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: tipp mal xterm in deine konsole/gnome-terminal
<dAnjou> das is doch auch nur n emulator
<Frickelpit> ach was?
<dAnjou> n ziemlich hässlicher und in keinemmenü verlinkter
<dAnjou> (optisch hässlich)
<Frickelpit> und? deswegen ist es dann kein standardprogramm?
<dauerflucher> dAnjou: der ist trotzdem vorinstalliert!
<dAnjou> hach ja, mensch
<zeitsofa> hi zusammen 
<dAnjou> es bringt aber trotzdem keinen vorteil erst das gnome-terminal, dann xterm darin und dann in xterm irgendwas auszuführen
<zeitsofa> sacht ma ihr füxxe - irssi und jabber: kann man da irgendwie joins/parts/quits auch ignorieren?
<C_A_M> weils nicht funktioniert
<dAnjou> das wäre schwachsinnig
<Frickelpit> zeitsofa: ja
<Frickelpit> also in irssi
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: schonmal alt+f2 genutzt? ;)
<zeitsofa> Frickelpit: also ein /ignore raumname@server JOINS PARTS QUITS half nix
<Frickelpit> zeitsofa: mom
<zeitsofa> Frickelpit: wenn du das hinbekommst setz ich dich in meine ruhmeshalle auf den thron
<Frickelpit> :D
<zeitsofa> *meiner
<zeitsofa> moah das nervt so was von in dem chat da das geht auch keine kuhhaut
<Frickelpit> zeitsofa: in meiner config stehts so drin: { level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS"; channels = ( "#foo" ); },
<zeitsofa> Frickelpit: irssi config?
<Frickelpit> jop
<dAnjou> Frickelpit: hier gehts nich um mich. ich versuche nur den DAUs etwas umständlichkeit zu ersparen, die manchmal hier von leuten anderer distros kommt, weil diese es einfach so gewohnt sind
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: dann spiel aber nicht so eine channelpolizei und grante dann mit ubuntustandards rum
<zeitsofa> Frickelpit: das das scheint ja nur eben im IRC zu klappen und nicht wenn man mit irssi jabber server connectet
<jokrebel> http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<Frickelpit> zeitsofa: aso, ja. jabber nutz ich nicht über irssi
<zeitsofa> mir gehts ja abe rum jabber - im irc klappt das prima mit dem ignorieren von joins und so 
<sdx23> mit bitlbee geht das auch prima :)
<zeitsofa> jokrebel das linkposten als solches finde ich ja klasse - aber nichts von dem was dort steht behebt mein problem 
<zeitsofa> jokrebel: weil wenn das funktionieren würde - hätte ich mein problem garnicht erst hier in den chat getragen :D
<zeitsofa> sdx23: du meinst damit funzt das ignorieren von joins usw?
<tm> zeitsofa: beim irssi mit jabber, solltest beim ignore immer das netzwerk mit angeben, sonst nimmt er das erste netzwerk, was wohl nicht jabber ist und findet die channels nicht
<jokrebel> zeitsofa: Und das wusste ich, weil? …sorry for my try
<zeitsofa> jokrebel: weil ich es schrieb in der problem beschreibung :D macht ja nix der wille zählt 
<zeitsofa> tm: hmm ich hab da nicht mal nen netzwerk für defineirt abe rok muss das mal testen und die hilfe zum ignore lesen wie man da netzwerk mit übergibt
<sdx23> zeitsofa: Jop, sind ja dann wie irc-joins.
<tm> zeitsofa: mit /ignore -network $name <-- mein ich
<zeitsofa> hmm ok. aber noch n client wollt ich eigentlich nicht 
<sdx23> zeitsofa: wenn das per ignore direkt nicht geht, kannst du's eventuell per level machen. /help window level
<sdx23> zeitsofa: bitlebee ist ein IM2IRC Gateway, deswegen erwähnte ich das.
<zeitsofa> ok ich geh mal vor die tür eine rauchen und teste das mal danke für die vielen infos. sdx23 ich habs grad mal in google gepipet und les mir das mal durch klingt nämlich interessant
<zeitsofa> tm also das half leider nicht mit dem netzwerk. ich les mir nu mal doku von bittlebee durch 
<tm> zeitsofa: mach das mal :)
<sdx23> zeitsofa: Wie gesagt, mit window level könnte auch was zu machen sein. Wobei die Frage ist, ob das xmpp-Plugin überhaupt die richtigen Levels verwendet, denn täte es das nicht, würde das das Nichtfunktionieren des ignores auch erklären.
<zeitsofa> sdx23: jo ich denke eben das das zusammen hängt und bevor ich da nun sinnlos zeit rein investiere teste ich lieber  mal bittlebee das würde nämlich so wie es klingt mein pidgin ganz vom pc fegen 
<sdx23> Gerade mal nachgesehen: Tut es nicht. Jedenfalls bei den aktuellen Versionen. Demnach würde ich vermuten, du hast die Channelnamen im Ignore falsch.
<zeitsofa> sdx23: hmmm dann verstehe ich das nicht. ich geb da raumname@server an so wie der chan mir auch in der chanleiste angezeigt wird
<animax> Hallo zusammen, der Entwickler von MakeHuman meinte, das Programm müsste auf jeden Fall laufen, wenn ich 'apt-get install libglew1.5-dev libglew1.5 glew-utils' mache. Habe 10.04 64bit. Kriege allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/345324/. Kann ich das Developer-Paket einfach über die Synaptic installieren und habe dann die ibglew1.5 glew-utils-Bibliothek? Und warum...
<animax> ...kriege ich wieder eine solche Fehlermeldung?
<dreamon_> Welchen DVD-Ripper könnt ihr empfehlen. OGMRip hat nun 24Std gearbeitet.. und keine Datei erzeugt. hmpf
<animax> Ursprüngliches Anliegen war, MakeHuman zum Laufen zu bringen. Fehlermeldung dabei: 'error while
<jokrebel> animax: Hast Du das ohne sudo davor eingegeben?
<animax> loading shared libraries: libGLEW.so.1.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory '
<animax> Ja.
<animax> Mh, 'sudo' stand in dem Befehl nicht davor ...
<animax> Ich kriege ja die Frage, ob ich root bin. Hat das damit zu tun?
<jokrebel> ,sudo? animax
<shetlandpony> animax: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<jokrebel> animax: Administrator = root
<sdx23> animax: Als normaler Nutzer kannst du erstmal nichts installieren. Das sudo wird gebraucht.
<animax> Ok. Mh, es geht ja um ein Paket, dass auch über die Synaptic angeboten wird. Soll ich lieber erstmal darüber installieren und dann gucken, ob die benötigte library mit dabei ist?
<jokrebel> animax: Kannst Du natürlich auch über Synaptic alles installieren. Jacke wie Hose.
<rumpe1> animax, wenns nur um eine lib geht, wieso nicht einfach "dpkg -S libnamehiereinfügen" probieren?
<rumpe1> animax, hmm... wobei ... bin mir grad unsicher, ob sich das nur auf installierte pakete bezieht...
<sprash> Ich hab 4G ram und der ist selten mehr als 30% belegt. Wozu brauch ich eine Swap Partition? 
<jokrebel> animax: Würd hier aber gerne kurz auf die Gefahren bei Fremdsoftware hinweisen.
<rumpe1> sprash, für hibernate
<jokrebel> ,fremdquellen? animax
<shetlandpony> animax, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<animax> jokrebel: Die libglew1.5-dev ist doch in den Repositries ...
<jokrebel> animax: Die Lib vielleicht schon, aber das eigentliche Ziel MakeHuman nicht, oder?
<animax> jokrebel: Ach so, das muss, soweit ich weiß nicht installiert werden.
<sprash> rumpel: aber wieso gleich mehr als 10G, wie von Ubuntu vorgeschlagen. Würden für Hibernate nicht genau 4G ausreichen?
<rumpe1> sprash, die frage ist vielleicht erstmal: brauchst du hibernate?
<animax> jokrebel: Habe gerade die libglew1.5 dev installiert, die libglew1.5 glew-utils ist allerdings nicht dabei ...
<sprash> rumpel: sehr selten.
<rumpe1> sprash, der Vorschlag mit 10G ist wohl eher großzügig ausgelegt... ist ja heutzutage nicht wirklich viel platz. 5 oder 6G reichen vermutlich auch. Müsstest du dann aber selbst testen.
<jokrebel> .oO( sehr selten ist aber nicht nie )
<sprash> funktioniert hibernate ohne swap etwa nicht mehr? das funktioniert sicher doch trotzdem oder?
<rumpe1> animax, apt-get install glew-utils
<rumpe1> sprash, suspend (to ram) geht auch ohne swap, hibernate (suspend to disk) nicht
<jokrebel> animax: wenn Du in Synaptic nach "glew" suchst (denke ich) findest Du alles was Du suchst.
<rumpe1> sprash, kann man aber jederzeit durch swapfiles nachrüsten
<rumpe1> sprash, swapfiles können nach belieben erzeugt werden und sind genauso schnell wie swap-partitionen
<sprash> rumpel: also wäre die Frage: werden die automatische erzeugt?
<rumpe1> sprash, nö
<animax> jokrebel: Ja, sie heißt dann wohl 'glew utils'. http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/5689/libglew.png  
<rumpe1> sprash, bzw. theoretisch könnte man das so einrichten... 
<jokrebel> animax: Denk ich auch, ja.
<rumpe1> sprash, aber wozu? wenn man das braucht, einfach anlegen und gut is
<sprash> rumpel: wäre vielleicht sinnvoll das bei Ubuntu standardmäßig so einzurichten.
<rumpe1> sprash, kannst ja den entwicklern vorschlagen ^^
<sprash> rumpel: wenn ich suspend to disk brauch muss es meist schnell gehen (z.b. aus dem Zug aussteigen) Da kann ich net schnell noch irgendwelche komplizierten Dateien anlegen.
<jokrebel> sprash: Und Standard ist halt nun mal eine Swap-Partition und nicht das Swap-File ;-)
<rumpe1> sprash, dann leg ne swap-partition/file an... wieso muss das unbedingt dynamisch laufen?
<sprash> Also seh ich das richtig, das die Swap partition absolute Platzverschwendung ist, weil die Entwickler nicht in der Lage sind ein Swap file bei bedarf automatisch anzulegen?
<jokrebel> .oO( Und der Standard-Way "Swap-Partition" _wird_ ja bei der Installation automatisch angeboten )
<rumpe1> sprash, die sind durchaus in der lage und man könnte wohl auch darüber diskutieren. Aber das ist eher für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> sprash: Flame doch bitte wo anders oder wend dich direkt an die Entwickler.
<sprash> ok... wo macht man solche feature requests?
<animax> Also, wenn ich mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte dieses Symbol im Nautilus ja wohl das Icon der Startdatei sein, oder? http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2084/makehuman.png. Es tut sich aber rein gar nichts.
<rumpe1> animax, was ist das? ein script? ne exe? ist die datei ausführbar und als solche gekennzeichnet?
<jokrebel> animax:  ist das was .exe-mäßiges? Ist es "ausführbar" gemacht? (rechtsklick - Eigenschaften)
<animax> Ja.
<jokrebel> für alle 6 Fragen?
<rumpe1> animax, welches dateisystem? wie eingebunden? .... probier doch einfach mal über terminal ^^
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/345332/
<animax> Also immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
<rumpe1> animax, erscheint die gesuchte lib bei "find / -type f -name 'libGLEW.so'" oder bei "find / -type f -iname 'libglew.so'" ?
<rumpe1> ach,mit
<rumpe1> mit
<rumpe1> mistmistmist
<gurky> gibs bei ubuntu auch fingerprint?
<animax> :-D
<rumpe1> da kommt nochn sternchen nach .so  
<rumpe1> animax, vielleicht hat der scriptschreiber groß-kleinschreibung verwechselt ... normal werden die immer klein geschrieben
<animax> rumpe1: Nein. Nur '>'.
<rumpe1> animax, dann haste nen ' vergessen
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/345337/
<jokrebel> animax: Und Deiner Theorie dass da nichts weiter installiert werden muss möcht ich hier mal vorsichtig wiedersprechen. Sieht mir eher nach nem Installationsscript aus.
<animax> Oh, Moment, da kam ja noch was ...
<rumpe1> animax, nochmal: [find / -type f -name 'libGLEW.so*']  und [find / -type f -name 'libglew.so*']
<rumpe1> animax, kommt was ähnliches wie in der fehlermeldung?
<animax> rumpe1: Mom, ganze Litanei ...
<jokrebel> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdsoftware
<animax> rumpe1: Nee, nur ne endlose Liste von Pfadnamen mit 'Keine Berechtigung' dahinter ...
<rumpe1> animax, interessant ist nur, ob da eine libglew.so.1.5 auftaucht
<animax> rumpe1: Also, das sieht in etwa so aus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/345338/
<rumpe1> animax, die hinweise sind normal, wenn man das nicht mit sudo gestartet hat... 
<rumpe1> animax, andernfalls probier eben mal "sudo updatedb & locate libglew"
<animax> rumpe1: libglew ist nicht dabei.
<rumpe1> animax, dann haste da keine installiert
 * jokrebel hält sich da jetzt mal komplett raus und sagt TOI TOI TOI
<animax> Habs mal on OpenOff gepackt und mit "Suchen" durchgegangen.
<rumpe1> animax, check in der paketverwaltung, ob die lib installiert ist
<animax> Ja, ist sie.
<animax> Habs doch gerade erst gemacht.
<animax> jokrebel: Werde nochmal schaun, obs installiert werden muss.
<rumpe1> hmm.. moment
<hated_bob> animax: haste das gelesen, Installing through apt hier auf der seite  http://sites.google.com/site/makehumandocs/download
<rumpe1> och jö... gibts ja sogar über apt. Dann erübrigt sich das ja.
<jokrebel> animax: hated_bob: rumpe1 …das wär wohl die bessere Variante, oder?
<rumpe1> jokrebel, aber volles rohr :D
<animax> hated-bob: Nein, das war mir entgangen. Aber da geht's doch nur um Updates. Und ich will ja auch nicht unbedingt noch eine Paketquelle hinzufügen ... :-(
<jokrebel> animax: IMHO ist ne Paketquelle hinzufügen und daraus dann ein DEB installieren auf alle Fälle besser als das wo Du gerade drüber bist (was das evtl. irgendwie undefiniert in dein Ubuntu regelrecht reinquetscht).
<rumpe1> jokrebel, paketquelle ist das geringere übel ... obwohls natürlich eine fremdquelle ist
<jokrebel> genau - Fremdquelle ist es und bleibt es, wird dann aber wenigstens von der Ubuntu-Paketverwaltung erfasst.
<animax> Ok, also die Quelle muss dann hier am Ende rein, denke ich mal. http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8779/paketverw.png Mit 'deb' am Anfang?
<animax> Sorry wegen der doofen Fragen ... :-(
<animax> Schon ok.
<jokrebel> animax: genau - über hinzufügen die passende Zeile für Dein System unterhalb von "Installing through apt" - Danach Synaptic aktuallisieren lassen und dann vermutlich das Programm finden und installieren können.
<jokrebel> animax: Dann bekommst Du nämlich auch Updates dafür automatisch.
<animax> Jetzt im Terminal einfach 'apt-get install makehuman-nightly' eingeben?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> mit sudo davor.
<jokrebel> animax: Und falls Du noch nicht aktuallisiert hast vorher auch noch ein "sudo apt-get update"
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/345354/
<jokrebel> animax: Synaptic noch offen?
<animax> Aktualisiert? Ich hatte doch noch garnichts installiert.
<animax> Ja, noch offen.
<jokrebel> animax: Aber der Paketverwaltung sind ohne aktuallisierung (update) die Pakets über die neue Quelle noch nicht bekannt.
<animax> Also zuerst 'apt-get update'?
<jokrebel> animax: Entweder: Synaptic schließen: sudo apt-get update und dann apt-get install makehuman-nightly … oder halt in Synaptic aktuallisieren und dann nach makehuman suchen und dort installieren. Wie Du willst.
<animax> Ich hatte die Synaptic ja aktualisiert. makehuman kennt sie aber nicht ...
<animax> Und der Befehl 'sudo apt-get update'? Da steht doch nix von makehuman drin?
<jokrebel> animax: Der Befehl aktuallisiert quasi die Infos der Paketverwaltung der Du ja eine neue Quelle zugewiesen hast, aber die Paketverwaltung noch nicht aufgefordert hast zu laden, was sich da alles dahinter verbirgt.
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/345359/
<animax> Hatte jetzt vorher auch noch mal über den Terminal aktualisiert.
<jokrebel> animax: moment ich probier das hier mal kurz aus (obwohl ich das Program eigentlich nicht brauche)
<jokrebel> animax: welche Ubuntu-version nutz Du?
<jokrebel> +t
<animax> 10.04 64bit.
<jokrebel> oh mit 64bit kann ich aber nicht dienen.
<animax> :-(.
<animax> Es keimte schon Hoffnung auf ...
<jokrebel> animax: paste uns doch mal deine Sources-Liste. Nicht dass sich da einfach ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat.
<dr_evil> hat jemand einen vorschlag was ich als schnelle alternative zu aes-xts-plain64 nehmen kann?
<animax> jokrebel: Ähm, du meinst den Fensterinhalt aus der Synaptic?
<animax> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/316/paketliste.png
<jokrebel> animax: kam da ne Fehlermeldung nach "neu laden"?
<animax> Nein.
<ring0> dr_evil, aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 vielleicht?
<animax> jokrebel: Soll ich nochmal versuchen, die makehuman.exe im home-verzeichnis über den Terminal zu starten?
<jokrebel> das klappt auch hier so nicht wirklich.
<jokrebel> stop
<animax> Ja, ok.
<jokrebel> animax: Nimm die Quellen wieder raus, da stimmt wohl was nicht. Und dann versuch es über das entsprechende .deb  - ein paar Zeilen höher auf http://sites.google.com/site/makehumandocs/download. Das sollte dann auch in die Paketverwaltung eingehen (aber halt keine automatischen Updates zur Verfügung stellen IMHO) ....
<animax> Das muss dann aber wohl installiert werden. Einfach entpacken und starten geht damit auch nicht ...
<dr_evil> ring0: ich teste das mal eben
<dr_evil> oh nein laut iotop siehts wesentlich langsamer aus
<jokrebel> animax: Wenn Du das runtergeladen hast und anklickst sollte sich IIRC ein Programm öffne, über dass das dann installiert werden kann (aber halt in der Paketverwaltung registriert und somit auch wieder deinstallierbar darüber IMHO)
<ring0> dr_evil, vielleicht nur mit 128bit keysize
<animax> jokrebel: Wenn ich die exe anklicke passiert leider garnichts. Das war ja mein Eingangsproblem.
<dadrc> Könnte daran liegen, dass es eine exe ist -- oder soll das?
<jokrebel> animax: Hab nix von exe anklicken gesagt. .deb runterladen und das dann anklicken!
<animax> Ist doch ein Archiv.
<animax> Muss doch entpackt werden.
<jokrebel> anoinicht die win.zip sondern die .deb runterladen - red ich chinesisch?
<animax> Entschuldige, ich habe doch die .deb runtergeladen. ???
<animax> Habe gerade mit LMB doppelgeklickt. Da öffnet isch ein Installationsprogramm. Kriege die Anzeige 'Falsche Systemarchitektur'.
<sdx23> animax: klingt nach 32 bit statt 64 bzw. umgekehrt.
<jokrebel> animax: _welche_ .deb hast Du denn genommen. Für Dein 64bit brauchst Du glaub ich die amd64-Version <ohne Gewähr)
<animax> jokrebel: Du meinst dieses Paket hier, ja? http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/3128/bildschirmfoto7u.png
<jokrebel> animax: vermutlich das 2 drunter…
<dr_evil> ring0: http://pastebin.com/zuT3yigj
<ring0> dr_evil, das ist natürlich ein erheblicher unterschied
<animax> jokrebel: Ich habe aber keinen AMD-Prozessor.
<dadrc> amd64 hat als Architektur nichts mit dem Hersteller zu tun.
<dr_evil> ring0: dualcore prozessor mit 3GHz, laut top zu 98% ausgelastet während des tests
<dadrc> Also, die haben das natürlich erfunden, aber den Befehlssatz können auch die 64Bit-Intels
<jokrebel> animax: Wie gesagt - _ich_ hab kein 64bit-System. Vom hörensagen weiß ich aber das die 64Bit-Pakets auch für Intel als amd64 geführt werden.
<apollo13> animax: paste mal uname -a
<apollo13> und ja amd64 hat nix mit amd/intel zu tun
<animax> jokrebel: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/345378/
<apollo13> du brauchst die amd64 variante…
<jokrebel> animax: …wie ich sagte…
<animax> Ich probiere es aus. Dann müsste es aber eigentlich mit Download und Entpacken gehen, oder?
<animax> Also extract und run ...
<jokrebel> animax: IIRC - mit Klick starten - es öffnet sich ein DEB-Installationsprogramm - Installieren auswählen - warten…
<jokrebel> animax: Wahlweise könnte man dieses *.deb auch mit apt-get installieren IIRC - sollte da drin erklärt sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketinstallation_DEB
<animax> Offensichtlich reicht extract and run. http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/1687/bildschirmfoto8.png
<jokrebel> animax: genau - gdebi heißt das Programm
<jokrebel> ...was auch immer du mit "extract und run" meinst…
<animax> Ähm, ich meine, entpacken und die exe starten ... Sorry.
<jokrebel> animax: ÄHH? Hast Du das jetzt doch über die EXE-Datei (Windowsprogramm!!!!) gemacht oder wie … … … so kurz vorm Ziel doch noch die schlechteste Variante gewählt?
<jokrebel> .oO( warum quäl ich mich hier eigentlich so ab )
<apollo13> rofl
<animax> Ich verstehe nicht? Ich habe nur die ausführbare Datei gestartet. Ist genau wie bei Blender. Das Programm muss nicht installiert werden. 
<animax> Ich hatte nur die falsche Version für mein System.
<animax> Das gleiche wie damals bei Blender. ist mir jetzt unangenehm, dass ich diese Möglichkeit nicht erwogen habe. 
<animax> Ich konnte Blender damals auch nicht starten udn es lag nur daran, dass ich eine 32bit-Version für mein 64bit-System verwenden wollte.
<animax> Oder verstehe ich hier etwas grundlegend nicht?
<animax> Soll ich besser dochmal den Prozess vom Anfang durchgehen und die Paketquellen installieren?
<jokrebel> na wird schon passen - Hauptsache Dein Ziel ist erreicht und es läuft (auch wenn ich jetzt nicht genau weiß ob Du das "sauber installiert" oder eher "reingeprügelt" hast)
<animax> Ich stehe jetzt gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch. Ich habe garnichts gemacht. Wie gesagt, nur runtergeladen und entpackt, dann das Programm gestartet. KEINE Installation. Wie bei Blender. Habe auch mehrere Blender-Builds auf dem Rechner. Können alle nebeneinander laufen und abwechselnd gestartet werden.
<animax> Auch die Blender-Builds werden nicht installiert.
<ring0> jokrebel, sportlicher lobenswerter zweistündiger einsatz :)
<animax> ja, ich bin auch sehr dankbar für die Hilfe und die Geduld.
<animax> Es tut mir leid, dass ich an die Möglichkeit mit der falschen Version nicht selber gedacht habe. Aber ich schaue immer nach 386er ...
<jokrebel> animax: Vielleicht hab ich Dich auch nur stellenweise missverstanden - lass uns einfach glücklich sein und hoffen dass das schon "korrekt" gelaufen ist.
<animax> Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, dass 'amd' nicht bedeutet 'nur für AMD-Prozessoren'.   
<jokrebel> animax: Und das mit der 32-64bit-version war ja nicht das Problem. Aber von EXE-Dateien warn wir eigentlich schon vor etwa ner Stunde weg und bei DEB (was gaanz was anderes ist)
<zeitsofa> kann mir grad wer sagen wie ich mittels bittle be nen jabber raum hinzufügen kann?
<zeitsofa> so recht peil ich deren wiki/doku net 
<animax> Offensichtlich fehlt mir doch ein grundlegendes Wisssen hierzu ... Mit "exe" meine ich eine solche Datei hier: http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/1481/bildschirmfoto9d.png
<animax> jokrebel:
<jokrebel> animax: Ich (und vermutlich viele andere hier) verstehe unter einer exe-Datei ein "ausführbare DOS/WINDOWS-Datei). Diese Datei hat aber nicht die Endung .exe was auf sowas schließen lassen würde. Das könnte auch eine Linux-Start-Datei sein IMHO.
<animax> Also wie bezeichne ich solche Dateien in Zukunft korrekt?
<animax> Start-Datei?
<dr_evil> jokrebel:  das sehe ich völlíg anders
<sdx23> animax: Programm oder Binary.
<sdx23> zeitsofa: Hinzugefügt hab ich auch noch nichts, joinen geht aber in jedem Fall.
<dr_evil> ich glaube du bist nahezu der einzige hier der unter eine exe-Datei ein linux programm versteht
<jokrebel> was sagt denn ein in der Konsole ausgeführtes "file" auf diese Datei?
<zeitsofa> sdx23: hmm net mal das geht bei mir :/
<bullgard> zeitsofa: " How to use it? Just install the program {bitlbee}. Connect to the BitlBee server with your favourite IRC-client. You will be force-joined into the control channel where root (the bot, your assistant, the bee) will try to help you to get the program working. As soon as you get your accounts working, you can add users to your contact list and talk to them, just like you normally do...
<bullgard> ...on IRC. Open a query, talk to the person in the channel, or even talk to them in groupchats that will look to you like just another IRC channel."
<zeitsofa> bullgard: das kenn ich wohl. hilft aber nix weil meine chatrooms vom jabberd weder im portiert wurden noch jann ich diese joinen.
<sdx23> bullgard: Du hast die Frage missverstanden. Es geht um Multi-User-Chat mittels bitlbee. Was in dem von dir zitierten beschrieben ist, ist die normale Funktionalität.
<PBeck> hi
<zeitsofa> sdx23: wie joinst du da?
<sdx23> zeitsofa: join_chat $account $server $channel
<zeitsofa> sdx23: hmm account == account_id?
<sdx23> zeitsofa: jop
<zeitsofa> sdx23: ich krieg immer nur nen invalid channel name :/
<sdx23> zeitsofa: hm, eventuell kannst du statt $server $channel@$server versuchen
<jokrebel> dr_evil: Wenn jemand mit offensichtlich relativ wenig Ahnung von einer exe spricht gehe ich von einem ausführbaren Microsoft-Programm aus. Mir wäre neu dass die Endung .exe auch unter Linux zu finden ist.
<zeitsofa> sdx23: beides will leider nicht so wie ich gern möchte 
<zeitsofa>  /join 2 conference.lokalisten.de #wohnzimmer oder aber wohnzimmer@conference.lokalisten.de geht beides nicht :/
<dr_evil> jokrebel: ohh, ich deh grade, ich hätte dir garnicht widersprechen sollen, sondern wir sind einer meinung
<dr_evil> ich geh jetzt in die ecke und schäm' mich
<jokrebel> dr_evil: Und nach nochmaligem durchlesen von ""[18:31] <dr_evil> ich glaube du bist nahezu der einzige hier der unter eine exe-Datei ein linux programm versteht"" wo habe ich einen Zusamenhang zwischen EXE und Linux behauptet. Is wohl jetzt eher ein Missverständniss, oder?
<sdx23> zeitsofa: achso, ja ne. Vielleicht war ich zu ungenau: In den bitlbee-rootchannel. Dort dann "join_chat" ohne / davor, weil das ein bitlbee-Command ist.
<zeitsofa> ahhh sooo
<zeitsofa> Unknown command: join_chat
<apollo13> schön langsam etwas offtopic?
<zeitsofa> von mir aus :)
<sdx23> apollo13: Wieso? bitlbee ist ein Ubuntu-Programm, oder nicht? Aber was solls.
<apollo13> sdx23: hence "?"
<chris_osx> benutzt #ubuntu-de eigentlich utf-8 oder 8859-15?
<jokrebel> chris_osx: utf-8
<chris_osx> danke
<GerhardSchr> hi
<GerhardSchr> for item in $(seq $(echo $anzahl) -1 0)  <--- wie schreibt man das richtig?
<sdx23> Für's Log: "join_chat" gibt's nicht mehr, dafür aber "chat add ..." und danach "/join chatname".
<sdx23> GerhardSchr: das echo und die $() weg
<GerhardSchr> noch eleganter? :)
<GerhardSchr> sdx23: das hatte ich schon versucht
<GerhardSchr> geht nicht
<sdx23> Dann dürfte deine $anzahl nen seltsamen Inhalt haben.
<GerhardSchr> $anzahl=6
<GerhardSchr> ahhh muss man ja ohne $ scheiben :P
<sdx23> Ja, sollte man in der Tat.
<GerhardSchr> muss mich erstmal umgewöhnen^^
 * jokrebel hat da jetzt nichts verstanden … Wie lautet nun der korrekte Befehl? Und was bewirkt er?
<GerhardSchr> jokrebel: deklaration von variablen ohne $ :)
<jokrebel> GerhardSchr: Ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich ne Antwort auf mein 2 gestellten Fragen, oder?
<sdx23> jokrebel: anzahl=23; for item in $(seq $anzahl -1 0) ...
<sdx23> jokrebel: und das bewirkt, dass in $item jeweils 23, im nächsten Durchlauf 22, 21 usw. bis 0 steht.
<jokrebel> sdx23: THX - die Anwendung hab ich zwar trotzdem nicht ganz durchblickt, aber zumindest den Term einigermaßen durchschaut.
<GerhardSchr> jokrebel: das habe ich gemacht: 
<GerhardSchr> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/
<jokrebel> GerhardSchr: Danke
<GerhardSchr> kein problem
<Ubunewb> hi!kennt jemand ein prog für ubuntu 10.04 um sd-karten auf fehler zu überprüfen?
<k1l> also in klick und bunt würde ich erstmal die "laufwerksverwaltung" versuchen (menü-system-systemverwaltung)
<Ubunewb> disk utility?
<bekks> dd
<bekks> oder badblocks
<Ubunewb> welchen befehl müsste ich denn für badblocks ausführen zur überprüfung?
<k1l> Ubunewb: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung#Defekte-Datentraeger
<Ubunewb> danke, ich probiers mal
<Minipluto> ein nicht gerade gut funktionierendes Tool (latex2rtf) war in einer Art Endlosschleife gefangen oder was weiß ich. Auf jeden fall habe ich den Prozess gekillt, als plötzlich die Meldung kam, dass auf / 0 Byte Speicher frei sei
<Minipluto> was nun?
<Minipluto> ist immer noch der Fall
<Minipluto> wie lokalisiere ich den großen Klotz? /home ist bei mir auf einer extra Partition. Kann es da nicht eigentlich nur in /tmp/ sein?
<Minipluto> hat sich erledigt, er hat es sich gerade wieder freigeschaufelt. Nun sind wieder 7 GB frei
<jokrebel> .oO(spontane Selbstheilung - wusst ich gar nicht das Ubuntu das beherscht )
<PBeck> jokrebel: mutation. Die evolution lässt grüßen 
<tuxampol> Hallo bei Faikraid 0 (Verbund 2 Platten) mit 3 Partitionen wird in der Laufweksverwaltung der Verbund als unbekannt angezeit [paste:399928:Faikraid]
<tuxampol> muss ich in der fstab etwas auskommentieren? Fehlermeldung auch beim booten.
<bekks> Welche Fehlermeldung?
<bekks> Und womit wurde das Fakeraid erstellt?
<tuxampol> erstellt mit der alternate CD 
<tuxampol> sata wird erkannt
<tuxampol>  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399928/
<tuxampol> sil raid controller Bios wurde Raid aktiviert
<mammma> hi
<mammma> hi fuchs
<tuxampol> die Fehlermeldung beim booten erscheint zu kurz 
<mammma> hallo mein flash stürztt andauernd ab
<mammma> habe Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<jokrebel> tuxampol: eventuell hilft die Pause-tate
<jokrebel> mammma: wie wirkt sich das "stürztt andauernd ab" exakt aus? Was gibt es für Fehlermeldungen?
<jokrebel> Taste
<mammma> nix gar nix
<mammma> ich höre stream
<banished> Hallo, mein rechner ist gerade mit blinkenden LEDs eingefroren, die letzten paar sekunden des audios laufen im loop, kann man rausfinden, was da passiert ist?
<mammma> uind plötzlich stürtz er ab
<bekks> banished: Nennt man kernel panic, und du kannst nur noch neustarten.
<jokrebel> mammma: "ich höre stream" heißt das Flashvideo (im Browser? welcher?) bleibt stehen und der Ton läuft aber noch kurz weiter? Und dann schließt sich der Browser? Bitte schreib ein bisschen mehr damit wir nicht so viel Raten müssen.
<tuxampol> das Gerät wird als /dev/mapper/sil_bhacdiaaafbj angezeigt? (Laufwerksverwaltung) 
<banished> bekks: ja, das weiß ich schon, aber ich hatte gehofft, ich könnte ihm noch irgendwelche debug infos entlocken :/ Das log wird er wohl nicht mehr auf die platte geschrieben haben
<bekks> banished: Nein, kann man nicht.
<tuxampol> jokrebel hast den Paste angesehen?
<banished> ich hab ja das gefühl, das es mit dem soundtreiber zu tun hat, auf dem notebook hate ich auch schon öfters das gleiche phänomen, wenn ich längere zeit einen Stream oder film abgespielt habe
<bekks> tuxampol: Deaktivier den Kram im BIOS wieder, weil das nur mit Windows-Treibern funktioniert.
<bekks> tuxampol: Anschliessend bau das RAID komplett unter Linux.
<jokrebel> tuxampol: ja - hab aber von RAID keine Ahnung. Vermute aber, dass auch beim BOOT eines RAID die Pause-Taste den Bootvorgang einfrieren kann (dann kannst Du in Ruhe Meldungen lesen).
<tuxampol> jokrebel: danke ich geh dann mal BOOTEN.
<jokrebel> tuxa
<jokrebel> gn8
<tuxampol> bekks: die Empfehlung ist dann ein Linux Software Raid?
<bekks> tuxampol: Ja.
<bekks> tuxampol: Weil dein Fakeraidzeug da nur unter Windows funktionieren wird.
<tuxampol> bekks: Ich probiers mal
<hunggar> Hallo zusammen!
<hunggar> Hab gerade eine Sata-Platte über eine PCI-Controller Card in meinem Rechner eingebaut, nun erscheint diese leider nirgendwo. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<hunggar> Benutze ubuntu 8.04.
<rumpe1> hunggar, was hast du denn schon alles probiert?
<hunggar> rumpe1: hab versucht einen anderen Stromanschluss zu wählen. Wollte auch mal sehen, ob das am BIOS hängen kann, ob ich das updaten sollte. War mir aber nicht klar, ob die Platte automatisch angezeigt wird, ob ich sie noch mounten soll. Irgendwie wusste ich nicht so recht weiter, woran es hängt, oder was ich überhaupt konkret ausprobieren sollte.
<k1l> hunggar: mach mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" -l ist ein kleines L
<hunggar> k1l: folgendes Ergebnis: paste:399929:sudo fdisk-l
<k1l> bitte die url
<hunggar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/399929/
<hunggar> scheint erkannt zu sein, oder?
<k1l> hunggar: dort werden eine 1tb und eine 80gb platte gelistet.
<hunggar> ja, die sata platte ist die 1tb. Wie kann ich jetzt auf die zugreifen, unter gnome sehe ich sie noch nicht? Hab im Ordner media gekuckt.
<rumpe1> hunggar, partitionieren und formatieren wäre eine idee
<k1l> hunggar: menü-system-systemeinstellungen-laufwerksverwaltung z.b.
<k1l> oder gparted
<hunggar> ok, danke erstmal. dann kuck ich erstmal weiter. Jedenfalls hab ich die Platte jetzt mal auch gefunden und sie ist also erkannt. 
<Johannes123> Guten Abend :)
<Johannes123> ich hab ein Problem,dass sich nach 5 minuten bluetoothbenutzung fällt mein bluetooth aus.
<Johannes123> kann ich irgendwie die konsole mitlaufen lassen,sodass ich den fehler sehen kann?
<Johannes123> oder gibt es irgendwo bluetoothfehlerlogs?
<dadrc> System → Administration → Logdatei-Betrachter
<dadrc> oder so ähnlich, gerade kein deutsches Ubuntu hier
<rumpe1> systemprotokoll heißt das da wohl *glaub*
<Johannes123> danke erstmal
<Johannes123> da sind jetzt unendlich viele punkte drinnen
<Johannes123> jetzt bin ich gerade rausgeflogen
<Johannes123> unter welchem Mnpunkt finde ich fehler zu Bluetooth?
<Johannes123> weiß das zufällig jemand?
<dadrc> Ich hätte auf dmesg getippt
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-20
<p01nt3r> moin. schon jemand wach ausser mir? :-) habe ein problem mit devilspie und dem gnome-terminal: ich will die geometry eines Terminals nur dann ändern, wenn es als titel auch nur "Terminal" hat. das komische ist dabei, dass auch jedes Terminal, das nicht nur "Terminal" im Titel hat, auch diese geometry bekommt, sobald das Terminal mit dem Titel "Terminal" auf ist. sonst nicht.
<p01nt3r> inhalt meiner "regeln.ds" ist: http://pastebin.com/Y8eiUvwr
<p01nt3r> dazu ist noch zu sagen, dass ich nicht anfangen will, das terminal mit sowas wie "gnome-terminal --title "irgendwas" zu öffnen.
<bullgard4> Ubuntu stellt kein DEB-Programmpaket für NetIO bereit? http://www.nwlab.net/art/netio/netio.html
<p01nt3r> bullgard4, ist das eine frage oder eine feststellung? falls es eine frage ist: von welcher ubuntu-version sprichst du? bei mir (jaunty) ist das teil noch nicht in den quellen.
<p01nt3r> bullgard4, hab es aber bei heise gefunden. rennt auch. version 1.31.
<bullgard4> p01nt3r	Wo hast Du es gefunden bei Heise?
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo aptitude -u' meldet: "1 package is broken, 11 packages to install, 1 package to remove." Die Aktualisierungsverwaltung meldet mir: "Ihr System ist auf dem aktuellen Stand. Es gibt keine Aktualisierungen, die installiert werden können." Wie löst man diesen  Widerspruch?
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4: welches ubuntu?
<ben2lu> Ist es irgendwie möglich alle Videos nach einem bestimmten Stichwort herunterzuladen?
<ben2lu> von youtube
<doomas> .oO( for pr0n in youtube.com do wget ... :-) )
<ben2lu> do wget ... ?
<LetoThe2nd> ben2lu: vergiss es, das war ein scherz.
<ben2lu> aber iwie muss es doch gehen nur Google gibt dazu keine Infos raus
<steffen> guten morgen! bin gerade dabei einen apache2 einzurichten unter ubuntu konnte ich mit dem befehl "sudo nautilus" auch die root rechte erhalten. jetzt meine frage wie bekomme ich sie für kubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> ben2lu: und wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, was das mit ubuntu zu tun haben soll, dann bin ich sogar gewillt drüber nachzudenken.
<LetoThe2nd> steffen: gar nicht, stell dich in die ecke uind schäm dich.
<steffen> ups sorry tut mir leid falscher channel
<LetoThe2nd> steffen: nicht wegen kubuntu, das supporten wir schon auch.
<LetoThe2nd> watn ***
<ben2lu> LetoThe2nd: naja ich will es aus dem Terminal unter Ubuntu machen
<deem> wo ist er denn hin? wenn er doch #kubuntu-de joined landet er doch wieder hier, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> ben2lu: dann denk über wget, grep und curl nach, und schnitz dir was draus.
<deem> ben2lu: das hat trotzdem nichts mit ubuntu zu tn
<LetoThe2nd> steffen: vielen dank fürs zuhören ;)
<LetoThe2nd> steffen: es geht nicht um kubuntu. es geht drim, dass der von dir genannte befehl brandgefährlich ist, von grundlegendem unverständnis der materie zeugt und wir meistens jede art von support für so entstandene probleme ablehnen.
<ben2lu> warum gibt es dann youtube-dl, wenn es wget auch kann?
<deem> warum sollte man nautilus als root ausführen wollen? um dateien nach /var/www zu kopieren? o_O
<LetoThe2nd> steffen: überleg dir doch einfach, welche datei du bearbeiten willst und öffne dann mit "gksu gedit" (unter gnome) oder "kdesu $WASWEISSICHWIEDADEREDITORHEISST" den editor zum bearbeiten.
<LetoThe2nd> steffen: oder wenns ums reinkopieren geht - möglichkeit a) füge dich selbst der gruppe mit schreibrechten da hinzu oder b) sudo cp, sudo chmod/chown
<deem> LetoThe2nd: kate, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
<LetoThe2nd> deem: mental notiert und in 3sec wieder vergessen.
<deem> sehr schön =)
<deem> immerhin 3 sec behalten :D
<ben2lu> Was bedeutet das \ in cut -d\" -f10| \ ?
<deem> ben2lu: das ist vermutlich zum escapen der zeichen dahinter
<ben2lu> escapen heißt alles was dahinter ist wird nicht berücksichtigt?
<deem> nein. nur das erste zeichen dahinter
<deem> "\ " escaped zb den leerschritt dahinter
<LetoThe2nd> ben2lu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_character#Bourne_shell
<ben2lu> okay und wenn das \ am ende einer Zeile steht?
<ben2lu> in einem Script
<deem> ben2lu: was genau steht denn da?
<deem> !nopaste > ben2lu 
<kubine>  ben2lu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<sash_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu <- Da im Abschnitt Command Line Interface, was meinen die mit devicenode? sdX oder sdXY? Das umount lässt sdXY vermuten, wäre in meinen Augen aber irgendwie Quatsch
<apollo13> sash_: warum, unmout geht auf partitionen und nicht auf platten, also passt sdXY
<apollo13> außer du formattierst den ganzen stick :þ
<sash_> Ja, genau, ich hätt nur direkt auf sdX geschrieben, so intuitiv.
<apollo13> geht ja nicht
<sash_> Weil?
<apollo13> du sollst im dmesg schauen was gemountet wird
<apollo13> wenn da sdc1 gemountet wird must das unmounten
<sash_> Ja, das ist ja alles klar.
<apollo13> wenn sdc gemountet wird ist es eben sdc
<deem> haben images von installdisks? denn partitionstabellen?
<sash_> Darum gehts.
<sash_> Wie sage ich dem Stick, dass er booten soll, wenn ich nur auf sdd1 schreibe?
<apollo13> sash_: grub
<deem> muss man das heutzutage noch?
<sash_> Achso, ich muss dann über meinen Grub booten?
<apollo13> deem: ja, das bios durchsucht im normalfall nicht partitionen
<apollo13> sash_: denke ja, das bios findet am stick nur was wenn du direkt draufkopierst
<deem> apollo13: wenn ich einen windows usb stick erstelle, kopier ich auch direkt alles auf eine partition
<sash_> Genau. Naja, ich bin mal gespannt.
<apollo13> deem: ja aber dann hast du eine partition
<deem> hat man doch so auch?
<apollo13> je nach bios geht auch mehrere partitionen und das bootable flag (vlt)
<deem> sdc1 wäre in dem fall ja eine
<apollo13> deem: nein dd if=img of=/dev/sdc hat in dem sinn keine partitionen
<apollo13> und je nach bios ist das ziemlich nen krampf wenn die partition irgendwo liegt; da bios blöde
<sash_> "Früher" war alles besser. Mit syslinux rumfrickeln und so… Da wusste man wenigstens, was man hat ;)
<apollo13> ja und selbst dann ging nix…
<sash_> Mal schauen, ob das wegen irgendwelcher Magie einfach so bootet.
<deem> apollo13: wenn du auf sdc schreibst, ja. wenn du aber nach der anleitung gehst und sdc1 gemountet wird, dann sollst du ja danach auf sdc1 schreiben, also schreibst du ja auf eine partition
<apollo13> deem: warum? die wollen nur sicherstellen, dass du zuerst richtig unmountest
<apollo13> dann kannst gern aufs gesamte device schreiben
<deem> das steht da so aber nicht
<ben2lu> deem: so http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405722/
<deem> ben2lu: und da ist sonst wirklich nichts dahinter?
<apollo13> deem: das was dort steht ist aber blödsinn, denn wenn sdc1 ext4 formattiert war und du dann mit dd dort das img reinschreibst bootet das wohl kein bios mehr
<ben2lu> deem: doch aber ich will nur wissen was das \ am Ende der Zeilen bedeutet
<apollo13> dass es in der nächsten zeile weitergeht ;)
<ben2lu> ahja und warum nicht in der gleichen Zeile weitermachen?
<apollo13> musst den author fragen
<ben2lu> gilt dieses \ am Ende der Zeile auch bei Python?
<ben2lu> oder ist das nur bei bash so?
<deem> bei mysql geht es zb solange weiter nach einem enter bis ein ; kommt
<deem> =)
<apollo13> das ist bei einigen sprachen so
<apollo13> in matlab ist es "..." :þ
<ben2lu> aha okay
<sash_> Ja, bootet nicht, was mich irgendwie beruhigt.
<apollo13> sash_: horch doch auf mich :þ
<deem> sash_: pxe ftw \o/
<apollo13> indeed
<apollo13> wobei bei den kaputten netzwerkkarten…
<sash_> Sowas Tolles gibt mein Netzwerksetup noch nicht her.
<GordonShamway> Hallo zusammen
<GordonShamway> habe eine Frage:
<GordonShamway> Was muss ich tun, wenn ich NAS-NTFS Ordner beim Ubuntu-Start automatisch mounten möchte, außer die Einträge in der FSTAB vorzunehmen? Da die Netzwerkverbindung erst später besteht, als die Laufwerke gemountet werden???
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: NAS und NTFS widerspricht sich, da NTFS ein lokales dateisystem ist.
<LetoThe2nd> ausnahme: iSCSI ;)
<GordonShamway> äh ok, dann bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher welches Dateisystem auf dem NAS genutzt wird. Aber ist das wichtig für die Vorgehensweise?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> wobei wichtiger ist fast noch über welches protokoll es die daten bereit stellt
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: nein, das ist völlig egal. viel wichtiger wär das freigabeprotokoll. als samba/cifs, nfs, whatever.
<GordonShamway> EXT3 also nfs
<apollo13> hä?
<GordonShamway> habe gerade mal gegoogelt
<apollo13> wie kommst du von EXT3 auf nfs?
<GordonShamway> dachte das ist das freigabeprotokoll von "Linux"-Dateisystemen
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: und was bringt dich zu der annahme dass wenn die platte xt formatiert ist die freigabe nfs sein muss?
<apollo13> GordonShamway: nein die 2 dinge sind losgelöst voneinander
<GordonShamway> achso
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: das dateisystem und das freigabeprotokoll habe exakt gar nichts miteinander zu tun.
<GordonShamway> also ich nutze die ext3 festplatte auch von Windows und MAc OS Betriebssystemen, welches PRotokoll wäre denn am besten für die cross-platform-kompatibilität?
<apollo13> die frage ist eher: was kann deine nas box
<ben2lu> Wenn ich per Apport einen Bug an Launchpad sende und dann steht dort immer "Extra debug information will be added to the bug report automatically"
<apollo13> ben2lu: ist das eine frage?
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: MENSCH! hör doch mal zu! nutzen diese betriebssysteme die FREIGABE!!! oder die echte PLATTE? (also steckst du sie um)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: nicht so laut :þ
<sash_live> apollo13, So, direkt auf sdc geschrieben gehts dann. Dachte ich mir doch. Die Anleitung ist bloed formuliert
<ben2lu> aber wie kann ich den Report an einen schon vorhandenen Bug anhängen und die Dateien dranhängen?
<apollo13> sash_live: *dance* :)
<sash_live> Er lacht ueber mich... :P
<GordonShamway> ich nehme CIFS und jetzt weiter...
<geser> ben2lu: apport-collect $bugnumber
<ben2lu> geser: aus dem Terminal?
<geser> ja
<apollo13> GordonShamway: kann dein NAS das?
<GordonShamway> ja
<apollo13> dann mussts nur mehr in der fstab eintragen
<GordonShamway> Laufwerke werden doch vor dem Netzwerk geladen, wie soll das dann gehen?
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_client_cifs - und ich vermute dein problem ist der wlan aufbau (leider bist du nicht gerade ein freund davon, essentielle details zu nennen), dann schau der den artikel an und lies parameter noauro und den vorschlag zur rc.local.
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: oder wenns ein bisschen higher-level sein darf (gvfs), dann siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount#Mount-Skripte-automatisches-Mounten
<GordonShamway> dankeschön
<ppq> GordonShamway: btw, die mountoption _netdev bewirkt, dass der fstab eintrag erst gemountet wird wenn das netzwerk da ist. aber gvfs ist eh toller.
<ben2lu> geser: aber woher weiß apport-collect welche Informationen an den alten Bugreport angefügt werden müssen?
<geser> GordonShamway: wenn die Mounts mit _netdev markiert sind, dann werden die erst gemountet, wenn das Netzwerk da ist (wie gut das bei WLAN funktioniert, weiß ich nicht)
<geser> ben2lu: es extrahiert aus dem Bug das betreffende Paket, und hänge die Dateien an, die es auch sonst für das Paket anhängen würde
<ben2lu> dann tut es praktisch doppelt die Daten zu Launchpad hochladen?
<ben2lu> also zweimal
<ppq> GordonShamway, geser: bei wlan muss man afaik über dispatcherscripte für network-manager gehen
<GordonShamway> geile info, dankeschön. hat gvfs keine geschwindigkeitseinbußen durch diesen layer?
<geser> ben2lu: keine Ahnung, ich weiß leider nicht wie intelligent das Skript ist
<apollo13> GordonShamway: viel langsamer als cifs geht eh nicht
<ppq> GordonShamway: kannst es ja mal ausprobieren und berichten, das würde mich auch mal interessieren
<mus4> Hallo, ich habe ein gecryptetes System aufdem dropbear installiert ist, um es per ssh freizuschalten. Nun möchte ich den PC anderweitig verwenden und das System auch wieder per Tastatur freischalten können. Mit dropbear geht das nicht. Wie deaktiviere/lösche ich jetzt dropbear um es wieder per Tastatur freischalten zu können?
<GordonShamway> +apollo, dann sag mir doch bitte wie ich es mit schnellerer Technologie realisiere du Zicke
<apollo13> GordonShamway: krieg dich wieder ein
<GordonShamway> ppq ==> mach ic
<ppq> GordonShamway: freundlich bleiben, bitte
<GordonShamway> gerne, wenn diese seitenstiche aufhören, die kann man sich auch verkneifen, nur weil man mehr ahnung von einer technolgie hat. Es kann nicht jeder alles wissen, bzw. muss sich bis ins kleinste Detail irgendwo einarbeiten
<apollo13> GordonShamway: das war kein seitenstich, so langsam wie cifs ist macht mit oder gvfs keinen spürenenswerten unterschied
 * nxo holt sich popcorn..
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: durchatmen bitte. apollo13 hat nichts gegen dich gesagt, wenn du das nochmal liest. und dass cifs eher langsam ist ist a) allgemein bekannt und b) wohl absolut nicht gegen dich gerichtet.
<butze> ist das teilen von Inhalten unter Ubuntu One mit Absicht so völlig am Nutzer vorbei?
<LetoThe2nd> GordonShamway: ausser du hast cifs selbst geschrieben, dann darfst du dich gerne angegriffen fühlen.
<GordonShamway> ok, verzeihung und nochmal danke
<butze> aus der email die der andere bekommt ist nichts ersichtlich - muss man da was zu runterladen? was? wo? 
<butze> wer hat sich dazu blos die usibility einfallen lassen - falls da überhaupt jemand für zuständig war...
<LetoThe2nd> butze: auch du, bitte durchatmen. von uns wars keiner, und zum dampf ablassen bist du hier völlig falsch.
<butze> LetoThe2nd, ich hatte gehofft ich hätte selbst was falsch gemacht und nur den richtigen knopf noch nicht gefunden...
<LetoThe2nd> butze: es gibt ubuntu brainstrom, blueprint, 100 papercuts, alles sachen wo du deine kritik und verbesserungsvorschläge anbringen kannst. wenn du aber nur motzen willst, bitte geh einfach wieder
<butze> LetoThe2nd, ach komm, ich bitte dich - auf brainstorm guckt doch niemand wirklich...
<LetoThe2nd> butze: stimmt einfach nicht
<butze> LetoThe2nd, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/implemented_ideas/
<LetoThe2nd> butze: kurzer gegenbeweise: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/implemented_ideas/no_milestone/
<LetoThe2nd> butze: weitere unmutsbekundungen bitte im channel deiner wahl, nur eben nicht hier.
<butze> LetoThe2nd, was passt dir denn daran nicht? schau übrigens mal auf die Daten - über die Hälfte der Ideen ist von 2008... da hat wohl eher jemand zufällig bemerkt, dass die Probleme gelöst wurden oder nicht aus anderen Gründen nicht mehr relevant sind.
<deem> wenn ich mit "gvfs-mount" ein share mounte und selbiges dann wieder mit "gvfs-mount -u" unmounte, sagt mir gvfs-mount nach einem erneuten mount, dass es schone ingehängt sei, aber im nautilus finde ich nichts.
<LetoThe2nd> butze: fakt ist - dies ist ein supportchannel. kein "mirpasstdiesundjenesnichtundichmussesallensagen"-channel. wenn du ein konkrete frage hast, und ich die antwort weiss, werde ich sie dir nennen. wenn du weiterhin nur meinung machen und motzen willst, bist du hier einfach falsch. ich habe es dir jetzt wirklich höflich gesagt.
<bullgard4> deem: Ich habe bei gvfs-mount auch Bugs festgestellt, jedenfalls unter GNOME Shell 3.2.1. Deine Beobachtung ist wohl einen Fehlerbericht wert.
<bekks> gnome shell ist doch gar nicht Teil von Ubuntu, oder?
<deem> bekks: es ist in den offiziellen paketquellen vorhande seit 11.04
<nibbler> hi. hab grad auf 10.11 geupdated, und der druckermanager hat keinen unlock button... wie krieg ich den?
<bekks> 10.11 gibt es nicht.
<nibbler> 11.10
<nibbler> unlock button gibts auch nicht .(
<deem> nibbler: unity?
<nibbler> gnome classic
<nibbler> ubuntu classic, so hiesses
<deem> als die gnome-shell
<deem> hast du da irgendwas verändert?
<deem> themes oder sowas?
<nibbler> ne garnicht
<nibbler> aber hatte vorher halt gnome...
<nibbler> aber den 2er... da hab ich vllt. was verändert
<deem> hm.. das kingt eher so, als wäre das der fallback von unity
<nibbler> mit sudo system-config-printer sieht der dialog zwar anders aus, aber ich kann wenigstens die drucker löschen
<nibbler> der zeigt da drucker an die auf http://localhost:631 nicht zu sehen sind.... - und gehen tun sie auch nicht
<bekks> nibbler: Waren die angezeigten Drucker mal am System dran, oder sind das remote-Drucker?
<nibbler> alles remote oder virtuell (pdf drucker (cups-pdf is aber entfernt), fax-drucker via fritzbox, und nen anderer drucker via cups annem server)
<nibbler> aber konnte sie jetzt entfernen.... mal gucken ob die neu angelegten gehen
<k1l> nebenbei: grafische programme NIE mit sudo öffnen :/
<nibbler> k1l, bin für alternative vorschläge offen
<bekks> nibbler: Remote-Drucker werden in Cups auch nicht angezeigt, wenn die keine lokale Queue haben.
<nibbler> k1l, unlock gibt dem auch effektiv root rechte, also?
<bekks> nibbler: Deswegen ist das trotzdem nicht sinnvoll.
<bekks> Weil das gesamte X-Environment bei sudo nicht beachtet wird.
<k1l> nibbler: wenn man das wirklich mal brauchen sollte, dann nimmt man gksu für grafische programme. genau so entstehen nämlich oft probleme wo eigentlich keine sind
<nibbler> k1l, da waren probleme bevor ich su
<nibbler> sudo
<nibbler> aber ich werds mir merken
<nibbler> bekks, danke für den hinweis
<nibbler> mal gucken ob die drucker dann gehen jetzt
<bekks> Wieso sollten nach dem Löschen von Druckern andere Drucker nun drucken?
<nibbler> bekks, hab ihn neu angelegt. mir war das nicht bewusst dass auf der cups seite remote drucker nicht angezeigt werden, meinte die da immer gesehen zu haben. daher ging ich vonnem fehler aus und dachte im gui löschen, neu hinzufügen.....
<Alasia> hallo, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen mit routen; habe 2 rechner, 1. mit 2 netzwerkkarte 2. mit lediglich einer. beide sind im gleichen subnetz und rechner 1. zusätzlich im netzwerk 192.168.22.0/24
<nibbler> Alasia, und das andere netzwerk? und das problem?
<Alasia> das andere netzwerk: 192.168.65.0/
<Alasia> ich müsste einfach wissen welche routen ich setzen muss damit es klappt
<nibbler> dem rechner mit nur einer nic gibst du die IP des anderen rechners als default gw (route add default gw 192.168....)
<Alasia> http://pastebin.com/ZiZWji51
<Alasia> das ist die aktuelle konfiguration
<nibbler> und dem default gateway (oder allen einzelnen rechnern in dem anderen netz) gibst du ne router nach 192.168.192.168.65.0/24 via des rechners mit den 2 nics (default gw mit der ip im direkt  erreichbaren netz)
<nibbler> Alasia, PC2 muss als default gw die 192.168.65.252 haben, und 192.168.65.1 muss ne route für 192.168.65.0/24 über 192.168.65.252 haben
<Alasia> PC2 kann ich als standardgateway nicht PC1 geben, da dieser dann ja auch versuchen würde über PC1 ins internet zu gehen
<nibbler> Alasia, und /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward muss "1" als inhalt haben
<nibbler> Alasia, aso, die haben beide nen default gateway in ihrem netz... musst ja dazu sagen ;-) dann gibste 192.168.65.1 re route nach 192.168.22.0/24 via 192.168.65.252 (ich konfigurier die nicht-default routen immer lieber am default GW, dann ist das einfach *find*)
<Alasia> default gateway hab ich halt kein administrativen zugriff, aber 1 in /proc/... war wohl die lösung, stand auf PC2 noch auf 0
<nibbler> Alasia, das muss nur auf pc1 gesetzt sein, weil der ja routet, pc2 routet ja ansich garnicht.
<nibbler> Alasia, und sonst halt die routen auf den hosts setzen und nicht am default gw - aber dann musstes halt auf jedem host einzeln setzen, oder per dhcp verteilen oder was....
<littledarkcloud> nen gezogenes packet is ohne "chmod a+x" nicht ausführbar?
<nibbler> littledarkcloud, wie hast dus gezogen? wenn dus ausm internet abspeicherst (curl, wget, ftp, firefox) dann ist das erstmal nen file, und keine executable. wenn du nen archiv auspackst kann durchaus ne executable drin sein
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: ein "packet" ist nie ausführbar. wenn, dann meinst du entweder ein script oder ein binary. und zum thema warum das nicht ausführbar ist - haben wir dir nicht schon letzte woche den link zum thema rechte ans herz gelegt?
<LetoThe2nd> nibbler: und zu deiner aussage - auch etwas unpräzise. ist ein "executable" denn kein "file"? ;)
<bekks> nibbler: Und man kann sich die Rechte zerlegen beim Auspacken, so dass dass Executable nicht ausführbar ist.
<littledarkcloud> mit "wget [url]" geht ja darum, das es auch ausführbar is.
<nibbler> LetoThe2nd, eine executable ist immer ein file, aber ein file ist nicht immer (eine) executable... geht doch klar draus hervor?
<littledarkcloud> nein, hab keinen link zum thema rechte.
<nibbler> bekks, "kann durchaus" nicht "muss"
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: völlig falsch. wget hat mit ausführbarkeit sowas von gar nichts zu tun.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Letzte Woche gab man Ihn Dir.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Wie heisst die Datei denn?
<nibbler> bekks, und wenn das fs das nicht unterstützt kriegste auch mit chmod keine executable... so what?
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: hier gerne nochmal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<LetoThe2nd> nibbler: jo, wollte nur kurz drauf hinweisen. fand einfach die kombination aus satzbau und wortwahl etwas unglücklich.
<nibbler> LetoThe2nd, naja, die frage war schon so undeutlich gestellt... da kann man halt ned viel konkretes sagen ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> nibbler: klar. man kann aber halt trotzdem versuchen so präzise zu antworten wie möglich. machts auf lange sicht meiner meinung nach einfacher und vermeidet missverständnisse.
<nibbler> okays, ich nehms mir zu herzen
<LetoThe2nd> nibbler: danke sehr :)
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Wie heisst die Datei, die du da "bearbeiten" willst?
<littledarkcloud> mom.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Kommt da noch was?
<k1l> littledarkcloud: also bei .deb braucht man kein +x. trotzdem gilt hier der übliche ausschluss von gewährleistung bei fremdquellen :)
<littledarkcloud> ich möchte sie ausführen.
<littledarkcloud> .
<littledarkcloud> wget [url]
<littledarkcloud> ts3server_startscript.sh
<littledarkcloud> ....damit die ausführbar wird muß, chmod a+x gesetzt sein, richtig?
<bekks> Ich denke wir reden von einem Paket?
<Fuchs> ich denke wir reden von dem teamspeak server
<Alasia> funktioniert, hatte nur bei add route "-net" vergessen
<Fuchs> und ja, muss sie 
<bekks> So siehts aus :)
<littledarkcloud> okay, danke fuchs. :)
<nibbler> Alasia, guad ;-)
<k1l> das ist ja auch kein paket, dass ist ein script. und ja, bei denen muss man erst +x setzen, das ist auch gut so
<littledarkcloud> (frage beantwortet.)
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<nibbler> ah Fuchs, wollt noch feedback geben wegen dem wlan rfkill problem - die interne karte hab ich nicht zum laufen gebracht, aber mit dem rmmod von den wlan modulen von der rfkill wiki page konnte ich dann wenigtens den usb stick in betrieb nehmen - das muss fürs erste reichen :)
<Harmageddon> Hi! Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auf meinem Rechner ein Dual-Boot-System mit Win7 und Ubuntu 11.10 auf einer Festplatte mit verschiedenen Partitionen. Jetzt musste ich aber kürzlich Windows neu installieren, wodurch dann freundlicherweise mein grub gekillt/ignoriert wurde, sodass ich jetzt nicht mehr zwischen Ubuntu und Windows auswählen kann, sondern direkt Windows startet. Ich habe mir das...
<Harmageddon> ...hier durchgelesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD und stelle mir gerade die Frage: "sdXY ist an die relevante Partition anzupassen" bzw. "sdX ist an das eigene System anzupassen" - was ist hier mit der relevanten Partition gemeint und wie muss das zweite angepasst werden? 
<Fuchs> nibbler: okay, trotzdem interessant. Ggf. gibt es zu dem Laptop ein Modul, das geladen werden muss fuer ein unblocken 
<Fuchs> nibbler: Frage am Rande: Du bist nicht der OFTC nibbler, oder? 
<nibbler> Fuchs, ich bin icht michael horn
<Harmageddon> fdisk zeigt mir meine verschiedenen Partitionen: sda1 ist eine kleine Partition, bei der bei "boot" ein Sternchen ist. sda2 und 3 sind meine NTFS-Windows-Partitionen, 4 und 5 die Ubuntu-Partitionen.
<bekks> Harmageddon: Nopaste bitte mald ie Ausgabe von "fdisk -l"
<nibbler> Fuchs, es gibt das hp-wmi, das wohl für die killswitch-taste zuständig ist. nach 100 google hits müsste man das mit parameter wireless=1 laden, aber das geht ncht, und laut modinfo kann  das auch nicht gehen
<bekks> ! nopaste > Harmageddon 
<kubine>  Harmageddon: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Fuchs> nibbler: okay  (aber in dem Fall kennst Du ihn? Nun gut) 
<Harmageddon> bekks: Dafür muss ich den Rechner kurz neustarten - bin grad auf Windows, Moment bitte
<nibbler> Fuchs, es gibt den ein oder anderen channel in dem wir wohl beide verkehren, einer von uns beiden glaubt ein recht auf einen ircnick zu besitzen, der andere meint das nicht. das führt zuweilen zu auseinandersetzungen, aber schon länger nichtmehr :)
<k1l> der soll grub nicht in ne partition ballern sondern in den MBR
<Fuchs> nibbler: okay, danke :)   (sorry fuer Offtopic) 
<littledarkcloud> mkdir -z     (was bedeutet hier SELinux SecurityCTX) .... is das für mich was wichtiges oder kann ich dsa erst mal auf die seite legen?
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Kann Dir egal sein.
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Und es ist -Z und nicht -z
<littledarkcloud> hast mal wieder recht.^^
<littledarkcloud> bei tar, werden automatisch immer alle unterverzeichnisse mitberücksichtigt?
<bekks> Das kommt darauf, was man mit tar tut.
<littledarkcloud> (tar -czf)
<k1l> Harmageddon: du willst grub in den MBR (master boot record) einer festplatte schreiben und nicht in eine partition: festplatte = sdX  partition= sdXY
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Als User kann man aber ggf. nicht alles packen/entpacken bzw. kann auch die Rechte verlieren.
<k1l> Harmageddon: und am besten in die festplatte, die als erstes vom bios angesprochen wird :) (was egentlich immer sda ist)
<Harmageddon> ich habe sowieso nur eine festplatte
<Harmageddon> also sdX = sda
<littledarkcloud> hab ich schon gemerkt @bekks, thx. :)
<Harmageddon> Die Ausgabe von fdisk -l ist hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405732/
<Harmageddon> k1l: Aber was ist sdXY? sda1?
<bekks> Harmageddon: Dein Ubuntu hat sda5, sda6 ist Swap.
<bekks> sda1 ist eine Windowspartitions.
<bekks> -s
<k1l> Harmageddon: du musst erstmal den untschied zwischen festplatten und partitionen kapieren
<Harmageddon> k1l: Der ist mir bewusst
<bekks> Harmageddon: Offensichtlich nicht :)
<k1l> Harmageddon: dann sollte die anweisung: installiere den grub in den MBR der festplatte eindeutig sein :)
<Harmageddon> grub-install /dev/sda
<Harmageddon> aber welche Partition muss ich vorher mounten, um in die chroot-Umgebung zu kommen?
<k1l> Harmageddon: ich weiss es aus dem stehgreif nicht in welcher reihenfolge du welche befehle eingebe musst. aber die anleitung im wiki sollte machbar sein
<Harmageddon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<k1l> Harmageddon: beachte doch mal die anleitung. dort sind auch weitere anleitungen verlinkt, wo weiteres wissen notwendig ist
<k1l> nicht einfach was weglassen oder dazudichten. schritt für schritt, wie nen ikea schrank
<Harmageddon> Die Anleitung ist mir klar, aber ich weiß nicht, was mit der "relevanten Partition" gemeint ist, sorry
<Harmageddon> ah, moment
<Minipluto> ist das normal, wenn ich in Nautilus eine neue leere Datei erstelle, dass die die Zeichenkodierung ISO-8859-1 hat? Ich hätte UTF8 erwartet.
<Harmageddon> Ich hoffe, ich habe es jetzt richtig verstanden: Für chroot muss ich die bereits vorhandene Ubuntu-Partition mounten, also bei mir sda5. Stimmt das soweit?
<k1l> Harmageddon: dort ist doch die wiki anleitung zum chroot verlinkt. warum arbeitest du die nicht einfach ab?
<deem> Harmageddon: möchtest du in dein windows oder dein swap chrooten?
<Harmageddon> deem: nee, eher nicht :D
<deem> Harmageddon: also. welche partition könnte dann wohl gemeint sein?
<Harmageddon> sda5
<Harmageddon> gut, danke
<littledarkcloud> wie kann ich "dumpen" --- file dumed, um ne datenback auch wärend des betriebs zu sichern? (is das arg schwierig?)
<deem> littledarkcloud: was möchtest du denn dumpen?
<littledarkcloud> naja, teamspeak nutz auch eine database .... wenn die nicht gedumpt wird kann es sein, das das backup nur datenmüll is. *sorge habtz* (klar ich kann den server anhalten etc., frag mich nur ob auch ohne geht.)
<deem> littledarkcloud: was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<nibbler> littledarkcloud, normalerweise tät man schaun dass man im backend ein LVM hat, dann tät man die tables locken, nen lvm snapshot ziehen, die tables unlocken, das is ne downtime von wenigen sekunden, dann den snapshot iwie mounten und gemütlich von da wegsichern
<nibbler> littledarkcloud, "tables locken" hängt halt von der datenbank ab. genauer gesagt: irgendwie die datenbank in einen konsistenten zustand bringen, z.b. durch serversoftware kurz beenden oder so
<littledarkcloud> ich weiß, das befehle unter ner anderen distri anders aussehen.... z.b. useradd/adduser=FürUbuntuBesser.
<pog> es gibt useradd und adduser als BEfehl...
<deem> littledarkcloud: teamspeak hat mit ubuntu überhaupt garnichts zu tun. wie du da am besten irgendwas dumpst, fragst du direkt die teamspeak entwickler
<littledarkcloud> okay @deem.
<bekks> nibbler: Normalerweise macht man sowas ganz ohne LVM snapshot, WEIL man die tables locked und einzeln dumpen kann. Nur wenn man das nicht kann, braucht man einen LVM snapshot.
<nibbler> bekks, ich glaub "normal" hätt ich genauso wenig verwenden sollen wie du ;-)  was is heut schon normal....
<ben2lu> Wie kann man aus der Konsole alle Zombie-Prozesse mit einem Befehl beenden?
<jokrebel> ben2lu: Zombie-Prozesse kann man nicht beenden soweit ich weis.
<Fuchs> richtig
<Fuchs> es sei denn, sie haetten noch einen Elternprozess
<ben2lu> ich habe gerade 24 davon ^^
<Fuchs> haben die einen Parentprozess? 
<Fuchs> und: welches Programm tut sowas? 
<ben2lu> sind alles totem-video-thu
<Fuchs> dann schmeiss mal pstree an 
<Nalkem> moin moin
<ben2lu> unter pstree tauchen diese nicht auf
<bullgard4> ben2lu: Zombies sind schon tot (nur der Elternprozess hat noch nicht den exit-Code abgefragt). Wenn es nicht stört, dann den Zombie-Prozess einfach ignorieren.
<ben2lu> ah doch: |-unity-lens-vide-+-24*[totem-video-thu]
<ben2lu> das Unity mal wieder :D
<Fuchs> ben2lu: parent Prozess toeten sollte theoretisch die Kinder mittoeten
<Fuchs> ben2lu: und dann rasch noch einen Bug Report schreiben
<ben2lu> diesen Bug habe ich schon mal verschickt Heute
<ben2lu> aber jetzt kam er wieder
<ben2lu> unity-lens-video lässt sich per pkill nicht beenden
<ben2lu> hängt direkt an init dran
<ben2lu> und firefox läuft seit einigen Minuten auf 80% CPU
<ben2lu> obwohl ich keine Video laufen habe oder so
<ben2lu> wie kann ich das die CPU Auslastung senken ohne Fx zu beenden?
<Fuchs> mal ein paar Tabs schliessen, die flash oder komisches JS beinhalten? 
<ben2lu> hat nichts gebracht
<LetoThe2nd> .. weil FF kein sauberes prozessmodell wie chrome hat ;)
<oelly> hallo
<oelly> ich habe ein problem
<oelly> ich möchte eine ganz normale cd-r auf meine festplatte kopieren 
<oelly> also makiere ich alles auf der cd und dann geh ich in den odner und sage einfügen 
<bekks> Möchtest Du den Inhalt der CD kopieren oder die ganze CD?
<oelly> den inhalt
<oelly> es ist eine video cd-r 
<deem> und wo ist jetzt das problem?
<oelly> mom bitte
<LetoThe2nd> problem: definitionsunklarheit "kopieren" <-> "rippen", IMHO
<oelly> Fehler beim Zusammenfügen der Datei: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<bekks> Was versuchst Du denn da zusammenzufügen?
<bekks> alles markieren, irgendwo einfügen == kopieren.
<bekks> Inhalt kopieren.
<deem> klingt nach ziel voll
<oelly> mom
<bekks> Wir laufen schon nicht weg, keine Sorge :)
<oelly> Fehler beim Kopieren von »cdi_imag.rtf«
<oelly> das ist die eigendliche fehler meldung
<bekks> oelly: Möchtest du die CD hinterher wieder kopieren, auf einen anderen Rohling?
<oelly> nee
<deem> was ist denn .rtf?
<bekks> Eine Textdatei.
<oelly> wollte sie auf ein externes hd laufwerk einfügen um sie dann an mein reciver abzuspielen
<deem> .. rich text format?
<bekks> deem: Japp.
<deem> o_O
<oelly> sorry versteh nix mehr
<magerquark> du willst eine textdatei auf deinem receiver abspielen
<bekks> oelly: Du wirst die Datendateien, die du einfach so kopieren willst, nicht ohne weiteres auf deinem Receiver abspielen können.
<bekks> oelly: Die sind ja nicht ohne Grund auf einer Video-CD und nicht auf einer Daten-CD.
<jokrebel_> rtf? Ist das nicht das Outlook-format? Was hat das mit nem Video zu tun?
 * LetoThe2nd kann sich da jetzt ungefähr x fehlerursachen vorstellen, inkl. alter, schlecht gelagerter und daher schlicht kaputter video cd
<bekks> jokrebel_: Nein, nicht Outlook. MS Word :)
<oelly> ach so
<deem> rtf klingt eher nach wordpad
<bekks> jokrebel_: Da stehen zB einfach Menübeschreibungen drin.
<oelly> und desswegen muss ich die video cd erst rippen oder was
<bekks> oelly: Richtig.
<oelly> und wo mit kann ich das machen 
<oelly> ist keine org. film 
<magerquark> wie ist denn die dateistruktur auf der dvd?
<LetoThe2nd> oelly: ist uns auch klar da du von ner cd-r redest ;)
<magerquark> oder cd-r?
<bekks> magerquark: cd-r,
<oelly> ist nur eine privat aufnahme die der bekannte erstellt hat ich habe aber zu zeit kein absiel gerät um 
<magerquark> du hsat nen rechner, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> oelly: lies dich am besten erst mal hier durch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVDs_rippen
<magerquark> oder hat der kein cd-laufwerk?
<bekks> magerquark: Ohne Laufwerk könnte er wohl kaum gerade versichen, sie zu kopieren, oder?
<bekks> *versuchen
<magerquark> dann kann er sie aber auch abspielen
<jokrebel_> .oO( wär nicht auch einfaches CD-klonen sinnvoll? )
<oelly> es abspielen zu können und da ich jetzt ubuntu nur noch habe bin ich nicht ganz so fit was das rippen angeht bei windofff was das nicht das problem
<LetoThe2nd> oelly: irgendwas davon lässt sich sicher auch auf videcds übertragen, aber gerade keine ahnung was.
<LetoThe2nd> oelly: und es heisst trotzdem "windows"
<bekks> oelly: Es heisst Windows. Und der Link von LetoThe2nd erklärt das ganz gut. :)
<oelly> ja sorry
<oelly> ab gerade was da zu gelernt
<oelly> ok ich schau mir den link an thx
<deem> warum nicht einfach direkt am rechner schauen?
<oelly> nee zu zeit nur leptop
<bekks> Und dort kann man eine CD einlegen?
<bekks> Dann kann man sie damit auch abspielen.
<magerquark> oelly, zuvor zur sicherheit aber noch in die konsole ein :  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras 
<bekks> magerquark: Erstmal den Artikel lesen - da steht alles was nötig ist.
<magerquark> bekks, welches der programme würdest du dem oelly vorschlagen?
<oelly> ich melde mich gleich noch mal erst mal schönen dank allen
<bekks> Ich würde ihm vorschlagen, erstmal den kompletten artikel zu lesen und versuchen zu verstehen, was er da tut.
<bekks> magerquark: Ohne das hat alles weitere keinen Sinn bei der Aktion.
<oelly> ok mache ich esrt mal
<mus4> Hallo, ich habe ein gecryptetes System aufdem dropbear installiert ist, um es per ssh freizuschalten. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verschlüsseltes_System_via_SSH_freischalten Nun möchte ich den PC anderweitig verwenden und das System auch wieder per Tastatur freischalten können. Mit dropbear geht das nicht. Wie deaktiviere/lösche ich jetzt dropbear um es wieder per Tastatur freischalten zu können?
<deem> mus4: zuerst perr ssh freischalten und dann löschen?
<mus4> das ist die frage, kann ich das einfach per apt-get remove entfernen, nicht das mir das system nicht mehr startet
<deem> das weiß ich nicht. mach halt alles umgekehrt als bei der installation
<oelly> so ok jetzt habe ich wohl das mit der dvd struktur verstanden und welches program wäre jetzt das geeigneste
<koegs> mus4: ich hatte dir letztens nen thread verlinkt, wo nachher beides geht, ssh UND tastatur
<koegs> hast du das probiert?
<bekks> oelly: Du hast keine DVD. Du hast eine CD-R.
<mus4> koegs: jep das habe ich gemacht, das Skript /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/unlock erstellt, chmod +x auf unlock und anschließend ein update-initramfs -u
<mus4> hat aber leider nix bewirkt
<koegs> was heisst "nix bewirkt"?
<oelly> jo habe ein cd-r
<bekks> oelly: Also ist die DVD-Struktur egal.
<oelly> ja ist eine vcd
<oelly> oder svcd
<bekks> In dem Artikel sind diverse Programme genannt,. die alle etwas ganz bestimmtes (unterschiedliches) tun.
<oelly> ja 
<oelly> mom
<mus4> koegs: nachher war alles beim alten, dieses skrips wars: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/595648
<mus4> also entschlüsseln per ssh geht, über tastatur nicht
<koegs> mus4: hast du auch bis unten gelesen und mal die tipps aus dem ubuntuusers.de forum befolgt (ganz unten verlinkt)
<oelly> nee bei den ersten program vorstellungen wider nicht groß über die einzehlnen möglichkeiten geschriben
<bekks> oelly: Ich hab den Artikel offen. Da steht alles drin.
<oelly> Ripper für die Konsole da werde ich woll noch nicht hin bekommen oder
<oelly>  versteh ich da was flasch
<blau_bear> hallo
<blau_bear> folgendes problem der linksklick meiner maus funktioniert nicht sbald ich programme z.b. firefox öffne ändere ich jetzt das erscheinungsbild von gnome in irgendeiner form funktioniert das linksklicken wieder
<blau_bear> jetzt geht der rechtsklick auchnichmehr -.-
<oelly> also werde es dann mal einfach mit den ersten program versuchen 
<mus4> koegs: ich hab das gelesen und befolgt
<oelly> so habe jetzt wohl erst mal verstanden das ich auf dier seite wenn überhaupt nur über der konsole eine svcd rippen kann 
<oelly> oder
<magerquark> ne, es gibt viele programme manche haben auch  ne gui
<mus4> koegs: wenn ich die Datei unlock ausführen möchte, kommt nur ein ".: 16: Can't open /initramfs.conf"
<Haferstroh> Kennt das auch jemand? Manchmal reagiert gnome-shell garnicht, wenn man die Super-Taste drückt oder Strg+Alt+Pfeilhoch
<Haferstroh> nur wenn man den Mauspfeil dann oben links in die Ecke bewegt, kommt man in das Global-Menü
<ben2lu> Wieso geht dieser Befehl nicht?: curl -s "http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=videos&search_query=Joachim+Gauck" | grep "watch?"
<nxo> ben2lu: bei mir geht er.
<ben2lu> oO
<ben2lu> bei kommt nix als ausgabe
<ben2lu> wieder Prompt
<nxo> bei mir kommen 61 zeilen..
<ben2lu> hmm und wie fügt man etwas aus der Zwischenablage in das UXterm?
<ben2lu> im lxterminal das gleiche resultat wie unter gnome terminal
<nxo> ben2lu, ka
<bekks> ben2lu: Das verwendete Terminal spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<ben2lu> vielleicht liegt es an der 12.04 alpha die ich nutze
<ben2lu> ich habe den Befehl genau eingegeben wie hier gepostet
<nxo> ich benutze die z-shell, habe aber gerade auch nochmal dash getestet, funktioniert einwandfrei..
<nxo> exakt wie gepostet
<ben2lu> nxo: okay nach welcher stelle muss ich da dann | cut -d\" -f<?> setzen?
<ben2lu> -f4 oder?
<ben2lu> nxo: aber du hast sicher kein 12.04 oder?
<bekks> ben2lu: Aber Du hast 12.04, oder?
<ben2lu> ja wie gepostet
<bekks> ben2lu: Mit der 12.04 gibts hier leider keinen Support für Dich, sondern nur in #ubuntu-de+1
<bekks> Oder in #ubuntu+1
<nxo> nein, 11.10.
<nxo> mit f2 bekommst du ergebnisse wie "/watch?v=EO5jIfzThxU"
<ben2lu> okay, nun ja was kann man noch ersatzweise für grep nutzen?
<bekks> ben2lu: In diesem Channel nicht, nein :)
<nxo> awk, dann kannst du dir das cut sparen
<ben2lu> seit ihr aber streng 
<Fuchs> seid wann? 
<ben2lu> ich geh schon, bis dann
<littledarkcloud> kann man mit cmp nur 2 dateien vergleichen oder auch mehere?
<bekks> das sagt einem die man page von "cmp" :)
<littledarkcloud> "cmp - compare two files byte by byte"
<nxo> ben2lu, der freundilchkeit halber schieb ich dir noch einen nach: curl -s "http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=videos&search_query=Joachim+Gauck" | awk -v FS='"' '/watch\?/ {print $2}'
<littledarkcloud> okay, ich ziehe die frage zurück.
<ben2lu> danke nxo geht auch nicht -.-
<ben2lu> ich glaube es liegt an youtube oder ich sollte mal logout machen
<bekks> ben2lu: Woran auch immer es liegt - du hast eine 12.04 alpha :)
<nxo> also eingeloggt bin ich definitiv nicht..
<nxo> aber das müsste ja auch über einen cookie gehen, den curl nicht hat..
<nxo> kommt aus curl überhaupt was raus bei dir?
<bekks> nxo: Er hat eine Alpha. Was auch immer dort passiert ist bitte nichts für diesen Channel, weil das hier nicht supported ist.
<k1l> pali__: schau bitte mal nach deiner verbindung/client
<nxo> bekks: auch wenn er kein anrecht auf support hat, tuts doch keinem weh, wenn ich ihm antworte, oder? ist ja grad nicht viel los.
<bekks> nxo: Wenn das jeder täte, wäre hier einiges los. Es gibt zwei weitere Supportchannel nur für 12.04, die man bitte auch nutzen sollte.
<Haferstroh> was bedeutet "supported" ?
<littledarkcloud> wie is eure meinung, was sicherheitsupdates angeht?? (sollte man sie automatisch per cronjob einspielen oder ist es von nöten das man immer dabei is, wenn man updated?)
<nxo> Haferstroh, unterstützt
<nxo> bekks, nicht mit der einschränkung, dass er nur fragt, wenn sonst nichts los ist :P
<nxo> ben2lu, du findest mich auch in ubuntu-de+1, zumindest kurz noch.
<Haferstroh> Achso, naja das ist doch nicht schlimm @ Unterstützung
<Haferstroh> wie müßte ein Konsolenkommando aussehen, mit dem ich in einem Verzeichnis meiner Wahl, bei Dateien meiner Wahl die Leerzeichen im Dateinamen durch Unterstriche ( _ ) austauschen kann?
<nxo> Haferstroh, man rename
<Haferstroh> na das ist jetzt aber nicht sehr nett "supported" *ironie aus :P
<nxo> hilfe zur selbsthilfe heißt das :P
<Haferstroh> es ist aber nicht nur eine Datei, die ich umbennen will
<nxo> du willst das doch beim nächsten mal können und nicht immer fragen.
<Haferstroh> sondern eher 11n90
<Fuchs> Haferstroh: genau das waere das, was rename tut (mehrere Daeien) 
<Fuchs> gibt es sonst auch als diverse GUI Varianten, wenn Dir das lieber ist
<Haferstroh> achso
<Haferstroh> nein Konsole ist schon kewl, kommt man sich wien "Hacker" vor *g*
<nxo> hacker lesen manpages :P
<Haferstroh> Ja werd ich wohl die Dokumentation lesen, tutet ja nicht weh
<Haferstroh> aber was ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo gefunden habe: in welchen Situationen läßt sich eigentlich | (pipe) anwenden ?
<Haferstroh> bzw "vernünftig" anwenden?
<nxo> immer wenn du die ausgabe eines tools als eingabe fürs nächste willst
<Haferstroh> und bei welchen Werkzeugen macht das Sinn?
<Haferstroh> bzw geht es überhaupt? Das geht doch bestimmt nicht bei jedem Kommando oder ?
<bekks> Bei sehr vielen.
<nxo> ganz oft bei grep zum beispiel
<bekks> Es ist nicht bei allen Kommandos sinnvoll.
<nxo> dass filtert dir dann z.b. die ausgabe auf zeilen mit einem bestimmten wort
<Haferstroh> okay
<Haferstroh> z.B hat ~/ man rename | less jetzt dazu geführt, daß ich die Anleitung jetzt zeilenweise lesen kann. 
<Fuchs> Haferstroh: aeh, man oeffnet schon einen pager
<Fuchs> Haferstroh: und mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist das less. Hier ist es also unsinnig
<Haferstroh> und woher weiß ich das bitte ? 
<sash_> Erfahrung.
<nxo> man rename sieht schon schön aus, daher weißt du es ;)
<Fuchs> Haferstroh: nicht, aber das lernt man mit der Zeit einfach :) 
<Haferstroh> okay dann war das jetzt ein Beispiel dafür, wann | nicht so viel Sinn macht
<Fuchs> Haferstroh: ansonsten gibt es auch ein paar gute Einsteigerseiten 
<Fuchs> Haferstroh: das bekannteste Beispiel fuer eine unsinnige Vewendung ist   cat textdatei | grep suchausdruck 
<ThreeM> aber geht doch ;)
<Fuchs> das lernt man dadurch, dass einem die Leute anschreien, wenn man es macht
<sash_> Haferstroh: Wenns dich interessiert, hier hast du schon mal ne Menge gut lesbaren Stoff: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell ;)
<sash_> Also, die weiterführenden Links natürlich.
<Haferstroh> ja werd ich mir wohl heute abend reinziehen
<Haferstroh> aber trotzdem ist rename für mich momentan noch sehr kriptisch.
<sash_> rename find ich auch immer wieder doof.
<Haferstroh> was ist, wenn die Dateien unterschiedliche Endung haben ? Wie packt man das in ein Kommando ?
<bekks> Haferstroh: Hmm?
<bekks> rename datei.endung1 datei.endung2
<Fuchs> Haferstroh: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rename   unten ist auch eine graphische Version verlinkt 
<nxo> die dateien haben nichts gemeinsam?
<Haferstroh> naja angenommen, ich will von 10 Dateien jede eine andere Dateiendung, die Leerzeichen in Unterstriche ändern und will das in ein Kommando packen. Wie müßte das jetzt beispielhaft aussehen ?
<bekks> Haferstroh: Wir sagen nix vor hier ;)
<nxo> sind das die einzigen dateien im verzeichnis?
<Haferstroh> angenommen ja
<Haferstroh> @ nxo
<nxo> dann könntest du ja einfach * nehmen..
<Haferstroh> bekks, die doku-Seite von rename ist schon ziemlich sparsam. Mußte schon zugeben
<Haferstroh> nxo: ja irgendwie so hab ich auch gedacht
<nxo> wenn da dateien drunter sind, die keine leerzeichen haben, passiert ja nichts.
<Haferstroh> naja, mal ausprobieren
<nxo> wie sieht denn dein befehl bisher aus
<Haferstroh> ja so irgendwie ~/musikvideos/ rename -n  '/ /_/' 
<Haferstroh> wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstanden habe. Wobei dort nicht erlärt ist, was das kleine "s"  und das "y" bei den Beispielen für eine Funktion haben
<nxo> das s interessiert dich..
<nxo> substitute..
<LupusE> hi
<Haferstroh> wo kann ich denn was über diese zusätzlichen, optionalen Befehle lesen, nxo ?
<nxo> und das leerzeichen musst du ggf escapen (sprich ein \ davor)
<Haferstroh> was bedeutet "escapen" ?
<nxo> der punkt steht bei regulären ausdrücken (google ;)) z.b. für ein beliebiges zeichen. um zu sagen, dass wirklich ein punkt gemeint ist, schreibt man \.
<nxo> gleiches mit " oder ?
<nxo> du nimmst mit dem escape also spezielle bedeutungen.
<Haferstroh> Okay verstanden
<nxo> man 1 perlrequick, wenn du wirklich willst.
<Haferstroh> ~/musikvideos/ rename -n  '/\ /_/'  
<Haferstroh> also so dann eher ?
<nxo> und das s noch
<nxo> und *
<Haferstroh> ah ja wegen "ersetzen"
<Haferstroh> ~/musikvideos/ rename -n  's/ /_/' *
<Haferstroh> wenn ich das jetzt so laufen lasse, dann ersetzt er mir nur das erste Leerzeichen im Dateinamen mit einem Unterstrich. 
<nxo> jetzt fehlt dein \ wieder, aber guck mal, ob du den brauchst
<Haferstroh> Die restlichen bleiben iwie wie sie sind
<Haferstroh> ja stimmt 
<Haferstroh> warte
<Haferstroh> nee hatte ich drinne
<nxo> dann man mal 's/\ /_/g'
<jokrebel> "iwie" *grusel* </OT>
<Haferstroh> nxo: also man 's/\ /_/g' oder was ?
<nxo> ne, rename -n 's/\  /_/g' *
<nxo> komplettlösung, weil du so tapfer warst
<Haferstroh> wieso sind bei Dir jetzt 2 Leerzeichen im Kommando ?
<nxo> das hier ist übrigens ganz nett für anfänger: http://www.schatenseite.de/uploads/media/shell.pdf
<nxo> vertippt, sry. sollte nur eins sein
<ring1> kann mir jemand sagen, welches paket unter gnome für die bereitstellung des drucker für "print to file" (pdf/ps) zuständig ist? ich meine es war früher gtkprint, dieses gibt es aber nicht mehr. mir geht es darum, dieses feature zu entfernen
<Haferstroh> nxo: ja das funktioniert
<Haferstroh> danke
<Haferstroh> aber hier bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
<Haferstroh> Kein Handbucheintrag für perlrequick im Abschnitt 1 vorhanden
<Haferstroh> bei man 1 perlrequick
<nxo> Haferstroh, wahrscheinlich hab ich im gegensatz zu dir perl-doc installiert.
<Haferstroh> das kann gut sein
<Haferstroh> Nagut, dann danke ich schonmal recht schön :-)
<nxo> np
<sash_> ring1: Sieht mir nach cups aus, nachdem ich grad mal den Firefox und geany gestraced habe.
<littledarkcloud> cmp -s test.txt test3.txt --- die dateien unterscheiden sich definitiv, warum bekomm ich kein ergebnis(normalerweise doch 0-3)??
<bekks> Benutz lieber "diff".
<LetoThe2nd> vermutung: 0-3 steht im returncode, nicht auf der cli.
<littledarkcloud> auf der "cli"??
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: "wird nicht auf der standardausgabe 'stdout' ausgegeben, welche dir angezeigt wird."
<ring1> sash_, ok, es gibt nämlich auch extra ein paket cups-pdf, welches ich vorhin nachinstalliert habe. dieses stellt einen drucker bereit namens PDF bereit, der immer ins gleiche verzeichnis speichert und automatisch namen vergibt. für nicht so versierte nutzer genau das richtige. jetzt stört mich optisch nur der verbliebene drucker "print to file" ;)
<littledarkcloud> @bekks, cmp vergleicht die datei byte-by-byte .... diff vergleicht line-by-line, mir wurde gesagt das diff für textdateien gedacht sei nicht aber für binär --- dafür is cmp.
<sash_> Aber mit dem Print to file kann man sich doch das Verzeichnis aussuchen? Das ist doch perfekt, imho.
<ring1> sash_, genau das verwirrt meine nicht so erfahrenen nutzer hier. weil sie das abgespeicherte nicht mehr finden :)
<littledarkcloud> @LetoThe2nd, wo/wie kann ich da denn ne ausgabe bekommen .... wollte das ergebnis in ne datei umleiten. cmp -s test.txt test3.txt > result.log
<littledarkcloud> rückzug der frage, werd's über md5sum lösen --- da weiß ich wie's geht.
<kirsten> hallo, seit zwei stunden habe ich leider das problem, dass mein kabelgebundenes netzwerk immer wieder zusammenbricht. die leitung ist ok, sagt die telekom, außerdem geht es auch gut über das wlan, aber leider nicht das kebelgebundene netzwerk
<kirsten> so alle 30-45 sekunden heißt es , dass die verbindung getrennt ist
<kirsten> ach ja, die fritzbox habe ich auch schon neu gestartet 
<bekks> kirsten: Kannst Du bitte mal die Ausgabe der Befehle "lsb_release -a" und "dmesg" in einem nopaste ablegen und uns die URL geben?
<bekks> ! nopaste > kirsten 
<kubine>  kirsten: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kirsten> das problem ist, dass ich mit meinem desktop pc gar keine stabile verbindung ins netz bekomme :-(
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: fest verlegte kabel? nicht direkt mit patchkabeln gesteckt?
<bekks> Man kann die Befehlsausgaben auch in Dateien umleiten.
<kirsten> ja alles fest 
<kirsten> also lsb ergibt, ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: dann tippe ich drauf, dass da bei der installation gepfuscht wurde. trag deinen desktop neben die fritzbox, steck direkt an. wenns dann geht - kein ubuntu-problem ;)
<kirsten> nein, nein, es läuft ja seit über zwei Jahren problemlos
<bekks> Was nicht heisst, dass es nicht auch kaputtgehen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> gerade sagtest du, du kriegst keine verbindung. für mich bedeutet das was anderes als "problemlos."
<kirsten> ok, ich schleppe mal alles direkt zur fritzbox. 
<kirsten> melde mich in circa einer stunde wieder...
<LetoThe2nd> tu das.
<kirsten> halllo! ich habe die ausgabe von dmesg gepostet unter paste.pocoo.org/show/554091
<kirsten> also davor noch ein http://
<LetoThe2nd> ich bleib dabei, schlechtes kabel. stehts jetzt neben der firtzbox und geht, oder?
<kirsten> nein, noch nicht, ich hatte eine kurze verbindung und dann hab ich schnell dmesg gepostet, das verlegen wird jetzt sehr lange dauern :-(
<bekks> Wieso das?
<bekks> Kabel abziehen, rübertragen, einschalten, los :)
<kirsten> na, weil ich den schweren pc abkabeln muss, in den keller tragen muss und wieder alles anschließen muss. das dauert!
<bekks> PC, Monitor, Tastatur und Maus reichen. :)
<LetoThe2nd> naja, brauchen wir nicht hier ausdiskutieren. das dmesg schaut aber tatsächlich *extrem* nach schlechter/wackliger hardware aus.
<kirsten> ah, ok
<jokrebel> kirsten: Alternativ ein langes Ethernetkabel provisorisch durchs Treppenhaus legen?
<kirsten> hey, bringst du mir eines vorbei ? :-)
<jokrebel> kirsten: Auch wenn das absolut nichts mir dem Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat… wo wärst Du denn? <g>
<kirsten> das hat absolut nichts mir dem Ubuntu-Support zu tun :-)   - kiel
<jokrebel> kirsten: Sorry - Da wirst Du Dir jemanden anders suchen müssen, der Dir mal schnell leihweise ein LAN-Kabel bringt. Das wären über 500 km </OT>
<kirsten> :-) hab schon alles abgekabelt
<nibbler> wie wärs mit 100mbit halfduplex?
<LupusE> oh, kiel, wie praktisch. da fahre ich morgen hin.
<LupusE> (oh, hier ist OT ... man sollte von anfang an lesen ;)
<regg> Hi. Ein Rechner mit 10.04.4 (Server) hängt ab und an beim reboot/ init6. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung?
<deem> regg: wo genau hängt er denn da?
<apollo13> regg: intel netzwerkkarte?
<regg> @deem Wortlaut habe ich leider gerade nicht. Verwende meist SSH. Gibt aber noch reboot now o.Ä. aus.
<regg> @apollo13: Ja.
<apollo13> dann sei froh dass es nur hin und wieder ist :þ
<apollo13> hier hängt das reproduzierbar
<apollo13> ah wait, reboot sagst du; reboot geht hier, shutdown hängt *gg*
<apollo13> schau nach einem kaputten reboot in die logfiles und guck was das letzte war, dass vorm dem reboot passierte
<deem> regg: es wäre trotzdem wichtig zu wissen, wann der hängt, also was er gerade tut wenn er hängt
<deem> so kann ich nur in meine glaskugel schauen und spekulieren
<regg> apollo: Shutdown funktionierte bisher problemlos.
<nibbler> regg, wenns remote is kannste immer nen echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger machen - vllt vorher noch bissal mehr, is halt nen sehr unfreundlicher reboot, aber bevor er garnimmer hochkommt....
<regg> deem: Ich versuche hänge nochmals einen Bildschirm an um zu sehen was passiert...
<regg> nibbler: danke für den tip
<bekks> regg: Steht der Rechner neben Dir?
<regg> bekks, ja. fast... :-)
<bekks> regg: Also ja. Da braucht man dann ja kein ssh um zu sehen was das Ding tut.
<regg> bekks: Sobald ein Monitor dranhängt...
<regg> deem, hier nun die Ausgabe der letzten Zeile nach "Will now restart": [30.788721] Restarting system. (Die Zahl variiert)
<deem> regg: die ist normal. die steht da immer
<deem> *tilt*
<nibbler> regg, die zahl sind die sekunden uptime vom kernel
<regg> nibbler, danke immerhin das scheint schonmal klar zu sein.
<regg> Ansonsten scheint beim Reboot ausschließlich "Will now restart" ausgegeben zu werden...
<nibbler> regg, und er hängt dann immer bei "restarting system" - das is schon komisch. fast als würde das reset-triggern am ende nur nicht hinhauen 
<regg> nibbler, möglich, so tief stecke ich leider nicht in der Materie... :-(
<regg> Ich habe mich beim Kartentyp geirrt, es eine Realtek Karte
<deem> regg: was steht denn vor "restarting system"?
<ring1> sash_, falls es dich interessiert, ich habe es gelöst. man legt für gnome2 ~/.gtkrc-2.0 an fügt gtk-print-backends="cups" ein. anschließend wird der "print-to-file" drucker nicht mehr angezeigt, nur noch die cups konfigurierten drucker. unter gnome3 ist es das gleiche für ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<regg> deem, wie gewöhnlich "Will now restart". Die letzte Zeile konnte ich nur dann sehen wenn der Rechner hängt.
<nibbler> regg, das einzige was interessiert ist, was da steht wenn er hängt
<regg> nibbler, dann drücke ich mich unpräzise aus, sorry. "[30.788721] Restarting system" --> letzte Ausgabe beim hänger
<bekks> Und was steht in den Zeilen davor?
<regg> bekks, "Will now restart" --> vorletzte Zeile, Der Rest weicht zumindest auf den ersten Blick nicht von anderen reboots ab...
<bekks> Und was steht da...?
<regg> bekks,kennst du eine möglickeit die ausgabe in eine datei umzulenken/festzuhalten?
<deem> regg: das muss man nicht umleiten. das wird mitgeloogt
<deem> mitgeloggt*
<deem> regg: schau mal nach /var/log/syslog
<regg> deem, ist in arbeit. danke.
<ben1u> mag mir jemand unter #ubuntu-de+1 helfen? es geht um das richtige setzten der Option -o in youtube-dl
<GordonShamway> Hallo Leute, habe gerade Ubuntu 12.04 32bit installiert. Habe ein sau schlechtes Schriftbild. Das ändern der Hinting Option mit dem dconf-editor hat nichts gebracht. Was kann ich noch tun, damit es funktioniert?
<koegs> GordonShamway: bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 fragen
<regg> deem, bekks, habt ihr einen tip zur suche in der syslog? Suche nach begriffen wie error, restart, reboot etc. haben nicht viel ergeben.
<bekks> Einfach zum Zeitpunkt des Hängers lesen, ohne Suche nach Schlüsselwörtern.
<regg> bekks, anscheinend ist der einzige eintrag ins syslog: "Kernel logging (proc) stopped." kann das sein?
<bekks> Ja, aber das passiert beim Herunterfahren immer. :)
<regg> @bekks und deem: danke euch zunächst. melde mich für heute ab! :-)
<X-TREME81> kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen warum in ubuntu die schriften gestochen scharf aussehen und in debian soooo pixelig
<dAnjou> X-TREME81: das musst du wohl die debian-leute fragen
<bekks> Das wissen wir nicht. Wir wissen nicht, was Debian da anders macht.
<X-TREME81> hab gedacht ihr verwendet da was spezieles da ubuntu ja auf debian basiert ihr bkeommt eure pakete doch auch von debian
<bekks> Trotzdem wissen wir nicht, was Debian da anders konfiguriert.
<bekks> Das wissen nur die Debianer.
<X-TREME81> oki danke
<dAnjou> bekks: naja, aber "wir" sollten doch wissen, was "wir" anders konfiguriert haben, damit es besser aussieht, oder? (eine antwort erwarte ich nicht)
<bekks> Du bekommst sie trotzdem: Nein. :D
<Fuchs> Vermutung: es gibt eine compile flag der X Bibliotheken, welche diverse Technologien fuer das Hinting ein- und ausschaltet
<Fuchs> ggf. knipst debian die aus rechtlichen Gruenden aus 
<becksta> aloa
<becksta> kennt sich jemand mit videokonvertierung aus?
<bekks> ! frag > becksta 
<kubine>  becksta: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<becksta> möchte mich transmageddon .ts dateien von meiner dreambox in .mkv umwandeln
<becksta> möchte mit, sollte es heissen :)
<bekks> Und was ist deine Frage?
<becksta> erhalte dabei aber die folgende fehlermeldung:
<becksta> Traceback (most recent call last):
<becksta>   File "transmageddon.py", line 624, in on_transcodebutton_clicked
<becksta>     self._start_transcoding()
<becksta>   File "transmageddon.py", line 516, in _start_transcoding
<becksta>     audiocodec, videocodec, self.devicename, 
<becksta> AttributeError: TransmageddonUI instance has no attribute 'devicename'
<becksta> kann das jemand interpretieren?  ich leider nicht
<bekks> ! nopaste > becksta 
<kubine>  becksta: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<becksta> [paste:405752:transmageddon fehler]
<becksta> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405752/
<becksta> better???
<bekks> Hervorragig.
<becksta> kann jemand zu dem fehler was sagen?  fehlt mir ggf. ein codec? google spuckt dazu nicht wirklich etwas brauchbares aus
<bekks> http://www.google.de/search?q=AttributeError%3A+TransmageddonUI+instance+has+no+attribute+'devicename'
<bekks> Erster Treffer.
<bekks> Google spukt dazu sehr viel aus.
<becksta> also nix für ungut...ihr seid echt der hammer
<becksta> wenn ich in der lage gewesen wäre, diese ergebnisse für mich zu interpretieren und etwas daraus abzuleiten, hätte ich mich wohl kaum hierin verlaufen, oder?`:)
<bekks> Eine Fehlermeldung bei Google einzugeben ist keine Raketenwissenschaft :)
<becksta> ich bin kein entwickler... und etwas "klartext" wäre für mich hilfreich
<becksta> man muss nur die ergebnisse bewerten können
<bekks> Erster Treffer == viel gut :)
<becksta> was soll mit der treffer den sagen??? 
<bekks> Dass Du Dir bitte den Bugreport dazu durchlesen sollst.
<hdp> Kein Ubuntu-Problem, wende dich an Upstream.
<becksta> vergesst es einfach... 
<becksta> danke für den support
<hdp> You're welcome.
<becksta> ist immer das gleiche hier... ich benötige HILFE.... wenn ich in der lage gewesen wäre mir selbst zu helfen.... lassen wir das
<becksta> als nicht entwickler kriegt man keinen support... könnt ihr mir bitte mal eure definition von unterstützung durchgeben, damit ich beim nächsten mal weiß, womit ich hier rechnen kann???
<sonotos> becksta: http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html
<bekks> Hier bekommst Du Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bei Ubuntuproblemen.
<bekks> Wenn es kein Ubuntu-Problem ist, wg. z.B. Upstream, dann gibts hier auch keinen Support.
<becksta> oh man... you're welcome... am arsch.... :)
<becksta> ahoi
<guntbert> also irgendwie kommt mir die Kombination aus nick und Umgangston bekannt vor ... :-)
<bekks> guntbert: Ja, ich hab mich neulich auf ähnliche Art beleidigen lassen dürfen, in einem anderen Channel :)
<guntbert> bekks: sorry, das sollte nix mit der phonetischen Ähnlichkeit eurer nicks zu tun haben, ich hab wirklich den becksta gemeint
<bekks> guntbert: Passt schon :)
<guntbert> :)
<sash_> ring1: Interessant, danke.
<sash_> ring1: Hatte erwartet, dass man das systemweit festlegt.
<ring1> sash_, das geht auch
<ring1> sash_, gtkrc mit gleichem inhalt in /etc/gtk-2.0/ bzw. /etc/gtk-3.0/ ablegen
<sash_> In /etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc dann wahrscheinlich.
<sash_> Ja, genau.
<sash_> Wo haste das gefunden?
<ring1> im gnome support channel
<sash_> Ok. Danke für die Info. Ich hab mich eben unterhalb von /etc/cups schon doof gesucht.
<ring1> es handelt sich auch nur um eine datei /usr/lib/gtk-*/*/printbackends/libprintbackend-file.so, die man auch händisch löschen könnte. allerdings käme sie über jede aktualisierung zurück. man könnte sie auch separat paketieren, macht aber de facto keine distribution derzeit
<sash_> Ja, ist hier auch Teil von gtk2.
<sash_> Ist ja auch ein eher ungewöhnlicher Wunsch, das zu deaktivieren.
<ring1> durchaus. interessant allerdings, dass es problemlos möglich ist und dass der gnome support so schnell und kompetent war ;)
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-21
<Zigi> Guten Morgen :) Gibt es einen weg, wie meine TV Kartentreiber die kernel updates überleben ? Bisher musste ich 3 mal neu installieren :/
<Judge> Moin @ all :)
<jan77> hallo
<jan77> ich spiele gerade mit cryptkeeper encfs rum, um meine dropbox zu verschlüsseln
<jan77> cryptkeeper mountet den geöffneten container ins selbe verzeichnis wie den verschlüsselten, also ~/Dropbox/privat & ~/Dropbox/.privat_encfs
<jan77> das bedeutet ja eigentlich, dass nach dem öffnen die entschlüsselten dateien von dropbox gesynct werden müssten. tun sie aber nicht...
<jan77> 1. wieso das denn?
<jan77> 2. kann ich mich darauf verlassen?
<koegs> jan77: könnte es sein, dass Dropbox versteckte Dateien bzw. Dateien mit einem "." beginnend nicht synct?
<jan77> koegs: nein, .privat_encfs/ mit den verschlüsselten dateien wird ja gesynct, aber privat/ wird erscheint zwar auf einem anderen rechner, ist aber leer
<zeitsofa> moin zusammen 
<Judge> Ich habe zwei Probleme mit Ubuntu-804 server und hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt:
<Judge> 1) Sonderzeichen werden in Samba-Mounts nicht richtig angezeigt; ich bekomme nur ein ? statt z.B. eines õ . Ein 1004 welches dasselbe share nutzt kann das richtig anzeigen; eine Idee?
<Judge> 2) Ich habe ein DocumentRoot im Apache auf ein Samba-Share konfiguriert. Seitdem bekomme ich bei manchen Dateien eine 206 (Partial Content). Woran kann das liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: vmtl musst du iocharset als parameter beim mount setzten
<Judge> Bei beidem komme ich jetzt seit Tagen der Recherche nicht weiter ... :P
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Danke für den Tipp; das war die Lösung mit 1004 . Unter 804 hat das aber trotz geladenen Moduls nls_utf8 keinen Effekt :(
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Oh man ... sorry, ich bin doof :P
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: dann zu beidem keine weitere ahnung.
<Judge> Falsche Zeile in der Fstab editiert ... :P
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: lass uns an der erkenntnis deiner doofheit teilhaben ;)
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Vielen Dank! :)
<LetoThe2nd> ah :)
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<apollo13> re 2) EnableSendFile Off  in die vhost config
<jan77> wo speichert cryptkeeper denn ab, welche container er kennt?
<LetoThe2nd> wie stellt man bei loffice ein, dass wenn ich eine zelle selektiert habe die spalte und zeile auch irgendwie gehighlightet wird? so dass ich immer seh wo ich bin?
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: Das ist bei mir standardmäßig an.
<Judge> apollo13: Danke, ich probiere mal ...
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: ja, im rand schon. aber ich bräcuht irgendne farbänderung wirklich die ganze zeile/spalte.
<Judge> LetoThe2nd: ah ... Das weiß ich nicht ...
<nxo> LetoThe2nd, bist du des spanischen mächtig?
<LetoThe2nd> nxo: nö.
<nxo> http://user.services.openoffice.org/es/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5546&p=20201&hilit=fila+seleccionada#p20201
<nxo> zur not gibts ja google übersetzung ;)
<nxo> hier ist noch etwas: http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=43531
<LetoThe2nd> jo, ich schau auch grade.
<LetoThe2nd> alles foobar. naja mei, dann halt nicht.
<nxo> im ersten link scheinen das leute hinbekommen zu haben..
<LetoThe2nd> ja, aber wenn ich danns chon halbseitige anleitungen sehe wie man um irgendwelche sicherheitseinstellungen herumarbeitung und makros installieren soll, dann verziecht ich lieber drauf. so wichtig is dann auch nicht.
<Judge> apollo13: "EnableSendFile Off" Scheint mein Problem zu beheben. Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen, vielen Dank! :)
<apollo13> Judge: das wäre dann das erste was man unter "samba partial content apache" in google findet :þ
<jan77> nutzt denn niemand ausser mir encfs bzw. cryptkeeper?
<nxo> LetoThe2nd, in libreoffice scheint es das nicht zu geben, daher wird dir nur ein makro helfen. aber wenn es sich damit erledigt hat, ist ja auch gut.
<Judge> apollo13: Du hast recht. Sorry dafür.
<apollo13> np
<pog> Gibt es auf Ebene X ein Clipboard-Event?  Wenn ich ein Programmfenster offen haette, moechte ich dort die Clipboard-Inhalte automatisch, sodass ich diese dann weiterbearbeiten koennte.
<pog> z.B. keonnte ich dann ein Wort markieren, und in der offenen Aplikation "uebersetzen" anklicken, oder im Browser wikipedia absuchen u.s.w. (ohne dass ich selbst was copieren muss).
<pog> vielleicht gibt es auch schon eine software, die sowas aehnliches ermoeglicht.
<pog> (mit xclip kann ich das clipboard zumindest auslesen, aber vllt. kann man das automatisieren).
<nxo> pog, zwischenablagenmanager wie glibber scheinen ja was in der richtung zu machen. vielleicht kannst du da abgucken oder ein plugin für deine bedürfnisse entwickeln.
<pog> ja, muesste wohl, die sources anschauen, oder in den usergroups nachfragen. Aber an sowas hab ich gedacht, man koennte das auch als Vorlage verwenden. Wobei ich was in einer Scriptsprache nicht C machen will.
<nxo> glipper heißt der, macht auch sinn.. ^^
<pog> danke fuer die Hints.
<dadrc> Für Firefox gibt's ein paar Plugins, die automatisch übersetzen, falls dir das hilft
<pog> Glipper uses plugins to give the user all the extra functionality they want...
<pog> dadrc: das geht schon in die Richtung,und meist moechte ich es auch aus dem Browser raus.
<nxo> pog, dafür nutze ich mausgesten. wort markieren, passende mausgeste ausführen und suchmaschine auswählen, mit der ich danach suchen will. also wikipedia, übersetzung, google..
<nxo> FireGestures um genau zu sein.
<pog> mousegesten koennen vermutlich auch events ausloesen, guter hinweis, muss das man anschauen, danke.
<pog> ich moechte es an fuer sich nicht nur auf Browserebene, ich hab z.B. komplizierte Befehle deponiert, die ich dann lokal ausfuehren moechte.
<pog> aber wenn schon was auf Browserebenen funkioniert, ist das sicher mal praktisch, ich werde das mal testen.
<mayert> is there a list of the application tools that are by default listed in the gnome menues? i am not using gnome and i want to know which app to call, when i normally would choose System->Preferences->Monitors
<LetoThe2nd> !german > mayert 
<mayert> sorry!
<mayert> gibt es eine liste der tools (command name), die in den ubuntu menüs aufgelistet sind? ich benutze kein gnome und möchte wissen, was aufgerufen wird, wenn ich auf System->Einstellungen->Monitore klicke
<magentar> mayert, versuchs mal mit alacarte (GUI tool)
<magentar> bin mir aber nich sicher ob die system settings da drin sind
<mayert> magentar, danke das hilft schon mal
<mayert> oder kennt jemand das standard tool von ubuntu, mit welchem man monitore (multimonitoring etc) konfigurieren kann?
<magentar> commandline basierend? xrandr
<mayert> magentar, danke!
<xharx> guten Tag, wie gehe ich vor, wenn xubuntu nicht mehr durchstartet. volumes sind fehlerfrei
<k1l> randr ists unter ubuntu mayert 
<jokrebel_> xharx: Was verstehst Du unter "nicht mehr durchstartet"?
<k1l> xharx: nosplash z.b. und gucken was angezeigt wird. oder mal die dmesg und syslog logs mit nem live system herzeigen
<mayert> k1l, xrandr functioniert, grandr ist ein gnome gui dafür
<xharx> das grafische system startet nicht, aber mit alt ctrl f1 komme ich noch ins terminal
<k1l> arandr könnte man noch probieren mayert
<k1l> xharx: dann mal die logs herzeigen (pastebin) und auch mal die .xsession-errors aus dem home
<xharx> kann ich die mit terminal hochladen?
<k1l> !pastebinit > xharx 
<kubine>  xharx: Pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien pastebinit /zur/datei.txt und Ausgaben ls /etc|pastebinit direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<xharx> ...
<HardestWulf> huhu
<xharx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851315/
<xharx> welche logs ?
<ppq> xharx: interessant sind /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors und dmesg mit dem befehl 'dmesg | pastebinit'
<xharx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851320/
<xharx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851321/
<ppq> [   23.735189] init: lightdm main process (920) terminated with status 1
<xharx> und ?
<ppq> xharx: tipp im terminal mal 'sudo service lightdm start'
<xharx> ok
<xharx> dann springt die Anzeige auf terminal 7 und ich kriege die selbe Anzeige wieder
<xharx> und in terminal 1 sagt er, lidghtdm start/running, process 1621
<ppq> welche selbe anzeige kriegst du wieder? die obige fehlermeldung?
<HardestWulf> nur schnell gefragt ich bin zur zeit hier mit dem weechat und bin ein totaler neuling was linux und ubuntu angehet. Nun wollte ich fragen ob Xchat nicht vielleicht besser für mich wäre...?
<xharx> die anzeige, die ich beim hochfahren angezeigt bekome
<ppq> HardestWulf: xchat ist ein vernünftiger irc-client, ja. aber bitte nutz das paket "xchat" und nicht das paket "xchat-gnome".
<HardestWulf> ppq: ok danke
<xharx> auf terminal 7 ist da nichts zu sehen, was für mich nach einer fehlermeldung von lightdm aussieht
<ppq> xharx: keine ahnung, was das sein könnte. wenn ich du wäre, würde ich auf verdacht mal lightdm rekonfigurieren mit 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<xharx> ok ich probier das mal
<xharx> der braucht dafür Umgebungsvariablen...
<xharx> DPKG_MAINSTSRIPT_NAME zb
<cucujoidea> Hallo, seit einiger Zeit benutze ich ein fake-RAID 1 (mirroring) system. Bei dem alternate-installer von Ubuntu 11.04 wird dies als /dev/mapper/pdc_bcjjhig1 ... angezeigt und mountpunkte koennnen festgelegt werden. Bei dem alternate Installer von Ubuntu 11.10 wird bei dem Schritt "partitionieren" gar kein Laufwerk angezeigt, somit wird eine Installation unmoeglich. Und zwar weder die 32-Bit Version noch die 64-bittige. Gi
<cucujoidea> bt es eine Moeglichkeit, die Platten fuer den Installer sichtbar zu machen?
<dadrc> xharx, wenn es garnicht anders geht: chroot und dann reconfigure
<ppq> xharx: huh. merkwürdig. dann versuch mal 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm'
<xharx> wie kann ich anzeigen, wieviel freien diskspace ich habe?
<xharx> im terminal
<dadrc> du -sh
<dadrc> hmm
<dadrc> df, sorry
<cucujoidea> xharx: ODER DF
<cucujoidea> *df
<xharx> war kein freier diskspace mehr auf diesem volume, peinlisch
<HardestWulf> so  nun eine neue frage wie bekomme ich nun den weechat ausm terminal oder ist das net schlimm wenn der drinne bleibt?
<ppq> HardestWulf: den kriegst du da nicht raus, das ist ein konsolenprogramm :)
<HardestWulf> ppq, hätte ja sein können ich mein ich hab ubuntu erst seit gestern nacht um 2 Uhr :D
<xharx> ey, ppq , wenn ich keinen diskspace mehr frei habe, kann natürlich das reinstall nicht funktionieren. muss aber auch nicht, weil mit freiem diskspace alles wieder normal läuft. danke auch.
<ppq> keine ursache
<xharx> is doch n lacher, oder ?
<ppq> ist mir so noch nicht untergekommen
<LetoThe2nd> doch, schon öfter. (ey)
<userman> hallo alle
<userman> seit dem letzten update funktiniert der network manager nicht mehr unter GNOME... unter unity ist alles beim alten geblieben
<userman> weiss wer warum?
<koegs> userman: was heisst "funktioniert nicht"?
<userman> koegs, der button ist im dropdown neben der uhr inaktiv
<userman> bzw für wlan gar nicht mehr vorhanden
<userman> lan ist inaktiv
<userman> obwhol ich ja grad online bin :p
<userman> koegs, ich vermute das hängt mit dem letzten update zusammen, vorher lief alles... Leider weiss ich nicht, welches update dafür verantwortlich war. 
<deem> userman: steht in der /etc/network/interfaces was drin?
<userman> moment
<deem> userman: hast du noch einen anderen network manager installiert? wicd zum beispiel?
<userman> nicht das ich wüsste
<userman> in interface stehen nur zwei zeilen: auto lo
<userman> iface lo inet loopback
<deem> userman: kannst du mal einen screenshot von deinem networkmanager machen?
<userman> deem, der networkmanager klappt aber in beiden unity versionen... nur bei gnome nicht
<userman> deem, der oeffnet sich gar nicht erst und die buttons sind inaktiv
<deem> userman: würdest du das bitte einfach tun? "systemeinstellungen -> netzwerk" und davon dann einen screenshot, danke
<userman> moment dann muss ich erst zurück in GNOME
<Zigi> Huhu. Gibt es einen weg, wie meine TV Kartentreiber die kernel updates überleben ? Bisher musste ich 3 mal neu installieren :/
<jokrebel_> Zigi: Wie hast Du die Treiber denn reingebracht?
<userman> deem, danke, hat sich erledigt - NM geht wieder brav an und das symbol ist auch wieder anklickbar
<Zigi> jokrebel_: hab sie manuell installieren müssen => make => make install
<jokrebel_> Zigi: Dann ist das kein Wunder. Sicher dass es nicht auch einen Ubuntu-Weg für Deinen Treiber gibt.
<roteiro> Zigi: ich habe das gleiche problem, habe bisher auch noch keinen anderen weg gefunden …
<Zigi> jokrebel_: sicher nicht. aber ich vermute es :) wenn du meinst, dass ich auch von den repositorys installieren kann, dann habe ich bisher keine möglichkeit gefunden. die karte ist scheinbar noch zu neu.
<Zigi> roteiro: schade, aber ich habe jetzt zumindest schon ein shell script, dass das mit einem befehl wiederherstellt. nur ist das trotzdem ärgerlich wenn der fernseher nicht mehr funktioniert wenn ich nicht zuhause bin :P
<koegs> updates installieren ohne anwesend zu sein halte ich grundsätzlich nie für empfehlenswert, speziell kernel-updates
<jokrebel_> Zigi: Was genau ist das für ein Teil? USB? (dann bitte mal ein lsusb in nen Nopaste)
<Zigi> pci
<Zigi> mom
<roteiro> Zigi: dabei habe ich extra vor dem kauf mit dem stick eines freundes ausprobiert, ob der stick von linux unterstützt wird, und dann ändert der hersteller den chipsatz ohne die bezeichnung des sticks zu ändern -,-
<Zigi> koegs: bin leider manchmal über 5-6 wochen nicht zuhause, da lässt sich das nicht vermeiden :( wird alles über ssh gemacht
<koegs> dann kannst du doch auch über SSH die Treiber für die Karte wieder installieren, wenn du manuell die updates anstößt
<Zigi> klar, das funktioniert. nur wäre es eleganter eine automatische lösung zu haben. ( zumindest bis die treiber integriert werden)
<xharx> jetzt konsumiert firefox megabyteweise diskspace... schon über 300 MB
<k1l> xharx: passiert schonmal, je nach nutzung
<xharx> und macht auch sonst mucken...
<k1l> !wf > xharx 
<kubine>  xharx: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<xharx> firefox braucht minuten, um einfache Seiten darzustellen, vernichtet dabei diskpace im 100MB- Bereich, legt keine history mehr an
<Zigi> jokrebel_: sehr mysteriös obwohl die karte funktioniert taucht sie nicht wie gewohnt im lspci auf: [paste:405762:lspci@zigi]
<Zigi> [paste:405762:lspci@zigi]
<k1l> xharx: ich kann mir da jetzt so generell nichts drunter vorstellen. kommt vlt auf die seiten an. starte sonst mal firefox aus nem terminal und schau, ob da vlt errormeldungen auftauchen.
<molnitza> Hi. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Homeverzeichnis per Zertifikat zu verschlüsseln das auf einem USB Stick liegt? Am wäre es wenn man sich mit dem Stick gleichzeitig einloggen könnte.
<koegs> xharx: ich vermute einfach mal wilde addon oder konfigurations-fummelei, probier doch mal ob das verhalten mit einem neuen profil gleichbleibt
<jokrebel_> Zigi: Damit kann ich nichts anfangen. hast Du keinen "echten" Link?
<Zigi> jokrebel_: sorry erster paste post
<Zigi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405762/
<nibbler> molnitza, ich glaub sowas gibts nicht. aber es gibt produkte wie yubikey, die sind usb und schicken auf knopfdruck ein langes passwort - das kann man derart verwenden
<jokrebel_> Zigi: Zeile 25 ist es nicht?
<nibbler> molnitza, ein zertifikat ansich ist eben bissal was anderes, also jetzt x509 wie mans von https etc kennt. das erlaubt dir was zu entschlüsseln was wer anders verschlüsselt hat - eigentilch nichts was du hier willst?
<Zigi> jokrebel_: ich denke nicht, die war auch vorher da. ich hatte in erinnerung dass eine dvb karte angezeigt wurde
<Zigi> jokrebel_:hier wäre noch die dmesg | grep dvb falls die hilft: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405767/
<jokrebel_> Zigi: Doch lsusb?
<Zigi> ich poste die gerne, aber die karte is eindeutig pci und war früher auch dort sichtbar
<koegs> 02:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23885 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 02)
<molnitza> nibbler: gut, habe mich wahrscheinlich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meine eher das Passphrase von ecryptfs. Damit wäre ja bei nicht eingestecktem USB Stick nutzlos.
<molnitza> nibbler: idee: mounten per uuid und bei starten einstecken.
<molnitza> nibbler: könnte ja funktionieren, wenn autologin aktiviert ist.
<nibbler> molnitza, nimm yubikey, der jagt einfach nen sehr langes passwort drauf, für ne fake-2-factor-auth kannst ja noch ein eigenes passwort vorsetzen
<Zigi> jokrebel_: hier noch lsusb: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405772/ 
<Zigi> wobei ich sie da eindeutig nicht sehe :D
<molnitza> nibbler: wenn ich das richtig vertehe müsste das der openkubus ebenfalls können.
<koegs> Zigi: [14:42:18] <+koegs> 02:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23885 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 02)
<k1l> Zigi: was ist mit dem conexant system ding?
<nibbler> molnitza, es gibt mit sicherheit mehr als eine lösung, nimm was dir gefällt
<Zigi> koegs: k1l: das ist vorher schon dagewesen, aber ich werde dem mal auf den grund gehen. wie gesagt hatte ich vor dem letzten update auf jedenfall eine anzeige mit "dvb" im lspci
<jokrebel_> Zigi: Linux-Firmware und Linux-Firmware-nonfree hast Du installiert?
<xharx> koegs, unter gastkonto scheint es tatsächlich normal zu laufen. ich kriege im Hauptkonto auch die Fehlermeldung, dass die synchroonisation scheitert...
<molnitza> nibbler: komme bloß drauf, weil ich mich grade über einen vortrag vom ccc beäumler :P
<Zigi> jokrebel_: koegs: k1l: schande auf mein haupt, die connexant ist doch die tv karte wie man aus dem dmesg lesen kann. nur hat sich scheinbar die nazeige verändert
<Zigi> jokrebel_: jo habe ich, aber beide beinhalten meine treiber nicht 
<Zigi> jokrebel_: ich möchte hier gar nicht so einen wirbel veranstalten. wie gesagt funktionieren tut die karte ja. nur hätte ich gerne eine elegante lösung für die kernel updates.
<Zigi> ich hatte nur gedacht, dass hier jemand sofort ne idee hat die mir verborgen geblieben ist ;) das sich hier jemand für mich rumärgert und sucht, das will ich gar nicht. Sonst lern ich ja gar nix dabei :P
<Zigi> Für tips bin ich aber dennoch sehr dankbar :)
<jokrebel_> Zigi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten kennst Du bereits? Uterpunkt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten#Internet
<nibbler> Zigi, entweder du baust immer selber, oder su suchst dir ein repository das ein schönes paket dafür hat, oder du baust dir selber ein solches paket
<Zigi> jokrebel_: ja, diese seite habe ich lange studiert bis die karte überhaupt mal laufen wollte. 
<Zigi> nibbler: wenn ich selber pakete baue, dann könnten die ja auch von anderen leuten mit der karte genutzt werden, richtig? das hört sich nach einer für mich zufriedenstellenden lösung an, die dann auch gleich von anderen genutzt werden kann.
<nibbler> Zigi, du kannst ein ppa einrichten, das kann man dann zentral finden als ubuntu user. aber damit kenn ich michnicht gross aus
<Zigi> ja, habs eben auf der paketbau wiki seite gelesen. da werd ich mich mal einarbeiten. 
<Zigi> jokrebel_: nibbler: vielen dank für eure hilfe
<jokrebel_> Zigi: Gerne. Hatte viele Kernel lang mal selbes Problem. Das V4L Projekt half mir da viel.
<michael_> eine frage wenn ich mit wine wow starten will kommt immer die meldung ds meine cpu nicht aussreicht unter windoof läufts aber ohne probleme mit den höchsten einstellungen...
<k1l> HardestWulf: schau in die wine appdb dort findest du mögliche workarounds und tipps etc
<HardestWulf> hab ich schon hmm anscheinend bin ich grad zu dämlich oder Keine ahnung ich schau nochma nach danke k1l 
<xharx> ich habe in /var/log zwei dateien, die 321 MB groß sind. syslog. und kern.log. ist das normal? wie krieg ich die wieder normal
<nibbler> Zigi, keine ursache, und viel erfolg. ist nicht ganz trivial, find ich. musst halt da iwie einstellen dass das modul für jeden neuen kernel neu gebaut werden muss und so, dkms oder wie das heisst?
<nibbler> xharx, darfst du löschen ohne was kaputt zu machen. ansonsten ist syslogd und logrotate dafür zuständig da bissal aufzupassen
<xharx> ok
<nibbler> xharx, ganz unter umständen sind die auch so gross, weil die so viel zu loggen haben, was freilich auf einen fehler hinweisen kann - einfach mit tail /var/log/syslog mal reingucken.... wenn sie wieder kommen und wieder gross werden
<xharx> ich hatte ein seltsames problem mit firefox, während ich einfache Seiten wie wikipedia oder spiegel aufgerufen hatte, wurde firefox langsam und es wurden diese dateien aufgeblasen. jetzt habe ich mir geholfen, indem ich firefox deinstalliert und neu installiert habe, .mozilla im /home umbenannt
<koegs> dafür hättest du nicht re-installieren müssen, da hätte das umbenennen gereicht
<xharx> tja...
<daswort> [VNC] wenn ich bei Remmina eine Verbindung aufbaue und das Fenster unendlich lange "verbindung wird hergestellt" steht, kann ich dann wenigstens davon ausgehen das dort ein Server ist, oder kann es auch sein das ich die falsche ip nutze?
<LetoThe2nd> klingt eher nach flascher ip als nach richtiger. bei richtiger würde er wohl zeitnah aufgeben und sagen connection refused oder os.
<jokrebel> daswort: Wenn ein Verbindungsversuch keine Antwort erhält (auch keine Ablehnung) kann das auch ewig dauern bis zum Timeout. Kann also IMHO gut auch ne falsch IP oder Port sein.
<daswort> hmmm hab das netz via usb an den rechner gegeben und der server läuft auf meinem droiden…
<daswort> Aber vinagre hat zuerst "connection refused" und jetzt wird das Bild schwarz, was für eine Verbindung spricht oder nicht?
<grmls> huhu, wie war das nochmal um usb 2.0 richtig nutzen zu können in der VirtualBox ?!
<koegs> grmls: du musst das Extension Pack von virtualbox.org installieren
<grmls> habe ich schon. aber sobald ich usb 2.0 angeklickt habe und starten will kommt ne fehlermeldung
<koegs> ist der benutzer auch in der gruppe vboxusers?
<k1l> grmls: verrätst du die super geheime fehlermeldung auch? :)
<grmls> mom mach ich doch glatt k1l
<grmls> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405787/
<k1l> grmls: welches ubuntu? welche vbox version? welche vbox extensions hast du genommen?
<grmls> 11.10 - vbox 4.1.2 - extensions 4.1.8
<k1l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1899737  letzter beitrag
<k1l> wie du siehst passen die vbox und das extension pack nicht zusammen
<grmls> okay danke dir :) werde ich gleich mal testen 
<grmls> thx k1l  :) es funktioniert nun. muste nur nen bißerl basteln um die vrsion 4.1.8 drauf zu bekommen.
<pog> kann man einfach, ein kleines Gnome-Applet implementieren? Es ware z.B. praktisch, wenn ich all paar sekunden mir "load average" anzeigen koennte. So dass ich schneller sehe, wenn ich zuviel Fenster im FF offen habe.
<e-i-k-e> kann es sein das ein update in den letzten 48h das originale adobe flash plugin geschreddert hat? bei mir versucht chrome zB vimeo videos mit gnash abzuspielen. siehe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405792/
<e-i-k-e> btw: gnash versagt auf voller länge
<pog> hast hast Du fuer eine Ubuntu Version?
<e-i-k-e> sorry 11.10 64bit mit 3.0.0-16-generic
<pog> o.k. dann waere ein Test bei mir irrelevant. 
<e-i-k-e> pog: danke dennoch :)
<ring0> e-i-k-e, eigentlich wird generell davon abgeraten mozilla-plugin-gnash installiert zu haben, während auch flashplugin-nonfree installiert. entweder oder :)
<jokrebel> pog: Reicht Dir dafür vielleicht das Panelapplet (neu: Indicator) "System Load Indicator"?
<pog> ich schau mir dieses Applet mal an, zudem schau ich mir, mal an, wie man solche Applets baut.
<ring0> pog, ansonsten würde mir noch der system monitor für die notification area einfallen: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/9/systemmonitor/
<pog> es muss einfach sein, wie z.B. das Applet, das die CPU-Frequenz anzeigt. 
<pog> ich hab grad noch firegestures angeschaut, es nimmt mich wunder, ob man aus dem  Browser resp. Xul auch lokale Commandos und programmaufrufe machen koennte.
<openvpn> Hallo, openvpn gui | Server läuft,  habe die schlüsselin in der reihenfolge eingetragen: client.crt-ca.crt-client.key unter erweitert den 4096 key - stellt keine verbindung her ...
<openvpn> wo finde ich eine bebilderte anleitung?
<pog> Wobei es ja immer als Sicherheitsluecke waere, wenn der Browser selbst was auf dem System machen wuerde.
<openvpn> muss in subjekt match auch die ip des server eingetragen werden?
<openvpn> sudo service network-manager restart und sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn restart wurde ausgeführt
<dAnjou> openvpn: wär gut, wenn du erst alle infos sammelst und sie dann in *einen* post packst
<openvpn> keys habe ich die habe ich eingetragen, ich suche eine bebilderte anleitung in der auch die reihenfolge angegeben ist, wie soll ich weitere infos sammeln?
<User123> Guten Abend, ich habe ein altes Asus Netbook (richtung 1. Generation) und möchte dort ein vollverschlüsseltes Ubuntu draufhauen. Sollte ich dabei irgendwas beachten ?
<User123> asus = acer aspire one ;)
<ppq> User123: das wird tierisch langsam
<User123> ich hatte vorher eine uralte version von xubuntu drauf, die ist beim updaten aber kaputt gegangen
<User123> und ich dachte unity ist netbooktauglicher. lohnt es sich also wieder zu einem ableger von ubuntu zu greifen ?
<openvpn> bei der auswahl statischer schlüssel kann ich nicht den client.key key auswählen, gehört dieser ins home?
<ppq> user123: ja, sieh dir mal lubuntu und xubuntu in *aktueller* version an :)
<user123> aktuell heißt 11.10 ?
<pog> User123: ich bin Fan von Xubuntu, ich finde es startet schnell und laeuft auch gut in virtualisierungen
<user123> das ist nen netbook für emails und surfen und dateien mitnehmen ;) 
<ring0> user123, 11 steht für 2011 und 10 für den 10. monat des jahres
<ring0> user123, das datum, zu dem es releast wurde
<user123> das weiß ich, aber ich weiß nicht was du mit *aktuell* meinst.... daily oder 11.10 ?
<ring0> 11.10
<openvpn> suche immer noch eine bebilderte anleitung für dummies um die keys richtig einzutragen, vpn stellt keine verbindung her.
<apollo13> dann schau mal im logfile nach warum nicht
<openvpn> wie mache ich das? (logfile)
<apollo13> cd /var/log und daemon.log lesen
<apollo13> oder syslog, wird wohl in beiden was drin stehen
<dreamon> Mein Gimp geht nicht mehr, wollte es erneut installieren -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851732/ Abhängigkeiten Problem. Wie krieg ich das weg?
<openvpn> route add -net 10.8.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw vpn.server.i.p | habe das soeben eingetragen - schaue mir jetz die logdatei an ...
<openvpn> mit der richtigen ip zum server ...
<openvpn> in etc/rc.local ... für die akte.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was für Ubuntu-version nutzt Du denn?
<dreamon> 11.10
<jokrebel> dreamon: Paste mal bitte die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<dreamon> jokrebel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851741/
<jokrebel> dreamon: Du hast ja mehr Fremdquellen als orginale. Und warum hast Du "upgrade" abgebrochen?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Er wollte Handbrake installieren.. da kommt jeder 2Tag ein update.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Im internet hat einer geschrieben man soll -> sudo apt-get install -t oneiric gimp=2.6.11-2ubuntu4  -> nehmen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wenn Du das machen willst… Ich wär da erst mal skeptisch. Und warum vor allem braucht man all diese Fremdquellen (und dann auch noch dauerhaft und nicht nur kurzfristig für genau ein Spezielles)?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hab langsam den Eindruck Du bist lernresistent :-/
<deem> das sind ja richtig, richtig viele ppas... so viele hab ich noch nie gesehen O_O
<dreamon> jokrebel, Sry. Es sammelt sich mit der Zeit ganz schön was an. Ich dachte ich muß die ppas drin lassen, das Fehlerbereinigungen auch mit reinkommen.
<kirsten> hallo, habe gestern herausgefunden, dass meine netzwerkprobleme vermutlich an meinem netzwerk switch lagen. hat jemand von euch eine empfehlung für einen neuen switch???
<jokrebel> dreamon: Deaktivier den ganzen Fremdkram erstmal und mach dann nochmal ein "update - upgrade" und paste das.
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: ne, aber nen tollen channel zur kaufberatung: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<k1l> kirsten: allgemeine hardwareberatung (grade die nicht ubuntu relevante) bitte im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<kirsten> ok, danke
<kirsten>  und tschüß
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich habe gerade in der /etc/apt/sources.list nachgeschaut da ist nicht viel drin. ist seit 11.10 da eine andere Datei für verantwortlich?
<jokrebel> dreamon: PPAs sind in nem Unterordner mit der Endung .d
<dreamon> jokrebel, achje.. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hm - und daruf wurdest Du nicht zum ersten Mal hingewiesen…
<dreamon> jokrebel, Kann es sein, das er bei einem Distri-update .. die alten Packetquellen mit übernimmt.. in diesen Ordner rein.
<k1l> dreamon: nopaste mal ls -al  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dreamon> jokrebel, Reicht es die Dateien zu löschen, oder sollte ich mit ppa-purge arbeiten?
<bekks> ppa-purge
<bekks> Hab ich neulich schon mal erklärt :)
<dreamon> bekks, Ja, hat neulich schon nicht funktioniert ;)
<GordonShamway> Hallo Leute. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?Ich habe einen Acer Revo610 und habe keinen Sound. Alsamixer ist alles auf Lautstärke hoch, ich sehe das sich zwar Lautstärkebalken bewegen, aber ich höre nichts. und ja die Hardware ist nicht auf stumm gestellt?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und um Deinem Namen alle Ehre zu machen höfftest Du auf Selbstheilung?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wenn es dir lieber ist, das mich nicht mehr melde, dann sage es frei heraus. Ich frage nicht zum Spaß. Ich hatte bisher sehr wenig probleme. Mir fiel nur die Tage auf, das Gimp nicht mehr läuft. Das problem neulich mit inkscape hatte nichts mit ppas zu tun.
<dadrc> GordonShamway, ging das mal?
<GordonShamway> ja früher ging das mal, weiß aber nicht mehr welche version von ubuntu das war+
<jokrebel> dreamon: Sollte nicht bös gemeint sein, aber dass Du dringenw was gegen Deine Fremdquellen-Schwemme tun solltest war IIRC hier beeits mehrfach Thema.
<dadrc> seitdem mal neu installiert?
<dreamon> GordonShamway, hast du unter Audioeinstellen geschaut, das auch der Richtige Ausgang gewählt ist.?
<GordonShamway> jo isser hdmi out
<dreamon> GordonShamway, hdmi out geht bei mir nicht (auch acer notebook) auf Stereo gehts normal.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und aus der Vergangenheit heraus solltest Du wissen, dass ich auch Dir immer wieder gerne helfe.
<GordonShamway> ja aber meiner ist halt über hdmi an einem tv angeschlossen das sollte schon gehen
<Obscurus> hi @all
<Obscurus> #
<Obscurus> 
<GordonShamway> bei verschiedensten soundtests auf der konsole kommt immer ressource belegt
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich weiß das auch zu schätzen. Nur diese Unterstellungen, haben schon manchmal spuren von, treten wir den unwissend mal mit den Stiefeln. Für mich das war die sources list immer noch die /etc/apt/sources.list und die hab ich schlank gemacht. Kann sein, das mich schon mal jemand in richtige Verzeichnis geschuppst hat. Aber ich hab das nicht richtig verinnerlicht.
<dadrc> Obscurus, wird das was bestimmtes?
<Obscurus> 
<Obscurus> ä
<dadrc> GordonShamway, welche Soundkarte ist denn da drin?
<Obscurus> sorry ich richte mir gerade den chat ein
<k1l> !tests > Obscurus 
<Obscurus> bin noch blutiger anfänger
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was genau klappt(e) denn mit ppa-purge nicht?
<dadrc> Obscurus, ok, kein Problem: Für Tests gibt's #test :)
<Obscurus> danke @dadrc
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wollte damals mit bekks hilfe ein paket purgen. Hmm.. was wars damals noch gleich.. weiß es nicht mehr.. Wir konnten es einfach nicht purgen. Ähnlich gehts mir jetzt.
<dreamon> k1l, jokrebel http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851784/ 
<k1l> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen  das ganze "ging irgendwie nicht" "damals" "etc.pp" können wir uns sparen. ist ja kein geschichten-channel
<apollo13> wt…
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hau einfach mal alle PPAs raus - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen - mach ein "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" und dann sehn wir weiter.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Gibt es ein PPA das Du _nicht_ hast? Sorry, ich hab da auch nach Jahren nur (je nachdem welcher Recher) Maximal 5 Einträge.
<k1l> dreamon: und kurz zusammengefasst: du hast da nicht nur die verschiedensten ppas für verschiedene releases aktiv, sondern auch noch so unglaubliche müllhalden wie die webupd8t ppas.
<apollo13> jokrebel: ich weiß nichtmal was du mit 5 hast, ich hab 3 sources.list einträge, debian stable, unstable und experimental :þ
<dreamon> Wenn ihr mir nun noch sagt wie ich das ppa-purge anwende. sudo ppa-purge ppa:LP-BENUTZER/PPA-NAME  -> Wie krieg ich z.B. gloobus-dev-covergloobus-lucid.list los?
<jokrebel> apollo13: War ein grober (ggf. sogar weit übertriebener) Schätzwert aus dem Gedächtnis was ich so alles mal angetestet hatte...
<apollo13> dreamon: indem du nachguckst was in dem .list file steht und davon auf benutzername und ppa schlie0t
<dreamon> apollo13, Es steht nur was in den .save drin -> Z.B. deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu lucid main
<apollo13> dann das
<dreamon> apollo13, Was ist benutzername? 
<apollo13> kA such dir was aus und schau obs launchpad.net/~bla gibt
<apollo13> wenn ja hast das richtige als benutzername gewählt, ich würde ja auf gloobus-dev tippen
<apollo13> aber das ist geraten
<jokrebel> dreamon: Da sind ja auch wild verschieden Versionen drin. Hast Du da mal in der GUI pauschal alle Haken gesetzt (auch von Vorgängerversionen)?
<openvpn> apollo13: konnte keine meldungen entdecken die aufschluss über die ursache geben könnten
<apollo13> openvpn: wenn dort drin fehlerähnliches nix steht dann ist die vpn verbindung aufrecht :)
<apollo13> der nächste schritt wäre dann tcpdump und/oder wireshark
<dreamon> jokrebel, Den covergloobus hab ich vor einem jahr mal installiert.. und wieder entfernt. das ist eine ppa leiche. Aber ich will trotzdem mal sauber purgen.
<apollo13> sauber purgen ist am einfachsten mit neuinstallation :)
<openvpn> ja ok. die meldung dass vpn nicht verbunden hat
<jokrebel> dreamon: Bei 185! Einträgen wäre vermutlich ein komplettes Neuinstallieren schneller, besser und sinnvoller.
<apollo13> openvpn: dann schreib dir mal ein openvpn file und mach das ganze händisch in der kommandozeile
<openvpn> wie schauts mit einer bilderbuchanleitung, das treibt mich in den wahnsinn!
<openvpn> jo
<dreamon> jokrebel, Was aber nichts daran ändert, das ich nicht kapiert hab, wie ichs nun wirklich purgen kann. Ich muß doch irgendwo den Benutzernamen und die den ppa:namen herausfinden können.
<openvpn> die ganzen howtos rauf und runter nicht eins gefunden mit dem ich das hinbekommen habe, dann mal los 
<apollo13> openvpn: sorry, ich les manpages und nix bebildertes
<jokrebel> dreamon: Über die Suche bei Launchpad findet man da jedes PPA und den Betreuer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas (geht hier blos grad nicht)
<raptorninja> nabend
<Blindie> guten abend
<raptorninja> ich hab "grub rescue error file not found" nach installation von ubuntu auf externe usb hdd googlt habe ich habe auch versucht mit rescue grub neu zu installiren funktioniert aber nix 
<raptorninja> und jetzt hoffe ich hier im chat auf hilfe
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wenn es denn ein PPA ist. Gibt ja auch noch Fremdquellen anderer Art die nicht bei Launchpad als PPA registriert sind, die lassen sich dann aber vermutlich auch nicht mit PPA-Purge entfernen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, So ähnlich hab ichs damals installiert.. war aber nicht oneiric. -> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/10/install-gloobus-preview-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<openvpn> apollo13: das habe ich zu genüge getan, hatte auch schon vpns am laufen, das mich das ganze tage beschäftigt hätte ich nicht gedacht. ok dann über die konsole
<Blindie> ich benutze ubuntu 11.10 hinter einem http proxy mit authentification, habe den proxy eingetragen und im terminal funktioniert das internet, also apt-get und wget usw.
<jokrebel> raptorninja: Du hast Ubuntu auf einen Externe Festplatte installiert? Wohin hast Du denn den Grub-Bootloader schreiben lassen?
<Blindie> wenn ich aber über die grafische oberfläche was laden möchte tut sich nichts
<openvpn> hast du bitte ein verständliches howto für mich?
<Blindie> keine fehlermeldung, kein timeout.
<k1l> raptorninja: braucht die platte vlt zu lange zum anlaufen?
<openvpn> ja ich habe gegoogelt
<k1l> Blindie: bei dem grafischen programm vlt den proxy mal direkt eintragen=
<raptorninja> na ins /   root verzeichnis normal  glaub nicht . aber was mir auffiel ist das ich 2 partitionen habe und 1 swap obwohl ich nur 1 partition angelegt habe
<Blindie> ich meine update manager und sowas
<Blindie> also sysemprogramme
<Blindie> achja, das software center wird geladen
<jokrebel> dreamon: "Zitat: … sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gloobus-dev/gloobus-preview" sollte IMHO auch auf ppa-purge matchen. Aber überprüf es besser bei Launchpad.
<raptorninja> http://pastebin.com/yfBtQJ0n so schauts aus aber die 2 paririon habe ich nicht erstält
<k1l> raptorninja: das ist auch ne erweiterte partition
<dreamon> jokrebel, "sudo ppa-purge ppa:gloobus-dev/gloobus-preview" ->PPA to be removed: gloobus-dev gloobus-preview -> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: gloobus-dev gloobus-preview
<k1l> raptorninja: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen
<Blindie> achja, das software center friert aber regelmäßig ein wenn ich nen programm auswähle
<dreamon> jokrebel, aber diese .list ist ja meistens 0 byte lang.
<raptorninja> ja die war bei der installation nicht da ich habe sie nicht erstellt 
<raptorninja> das is die grub cfg http://pastebin.com/X68hhrXP
<raptorninja> meine frage wieso schreibt er bei set root msdos1
<raptorninja> soll das die erweiterte sein ?
<Blindie> ok, im software center wird auch nichts runtergeladen
<dreamon> jokrebel, Die -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas -> geht wieder
<jokrebel> dreamon: Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht hast das ja auch schon mal händisch wieder deinstalliert. Versuch halt einfach mal eines der 100 anderen…
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich scheiter kläglich an dem ppa-purge. Genauso wie letztes mal. Vielleicht sollte ich alle programme die die ppas verwenden deinstallieren und dann die ppa rauslöschen.. ?
<dreamon> jokrebel, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates -> das war der erste erfolgreiche
<jokrebel> dreamon: So in etwa macht das ppa-purge ja auch. Aber wie gesagt (schon allein weil man bei dem ganzen Summs den Du da drin hast nicht mehr abschätzen kann was denn da jetzt alles verändert wurde) wäre eine Neuinstallation absolut anzuraten.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und beim nächsten mal nicht jede Fremdquelle einbinden, die Dir über den Weg läuft (und dann auch noch dauerhaft drin lassen)
<k1l> dreamon: das problem ist, dass die ppas teilweise mehrere paket für mehrere programme bereithalten. wenn man dann mal eines dieser programm installieren will nimmt es das aus dem ppa. deswegen besser ppa-purge nutzen
<dreamon> jokrebel, Naja. nur wegen Gimp das ganze System neu hochziehen.. hmmm
<openvpn> openvpn schlüssel habe ich: die liegen in etc/openvpn/easyrs2/keys
<dreamon> Aua, Aua -> nvidia-current wird von 295.20-0ubuntu1~oneiric~xup1 zu 280.13-0ubuntu6 deaktualisiert .. der fährte meinen nvidia treiber runter auf ne alte version.. würg.
<openvpn> wie starte ich das in der konsole?
<ring0> dreamon, brauchst du denn überhaupt den neueren treiber?
<dreamon> ring0, Das wird sich zeigen.. ob der alte sauber funktioniert. 
<Frickelpit> dreamon: beim neueren gabs/gibts probleme mit der gnome-shell
<dreamon> ich reboote mal und teste meine wichtigsten programme ..
<bekks> Wozu rebooten?
<Frickelpit> bekks: der bootsplash ist sooo schön ;)
<dreamon> wegen dem anderen grafikkarten Treiber.
<openvpn> echt die faxen dicke, 5 jahre dreckslinuxzeugs ich kanns nicht mehr sehen, kaufe mir einen apple schön klickibunti, diese tagelange ewige gefrickel, man kommt nicht zu dem was man machen möchte
<jokrebel> dreamon: Bei sovielen Fremdquellen teil unbekannter Herkunft sehr wohl sinnvoll! Hast Du mal die roten Kästchen in den UU-Wikis durchgelsen bezüglich Fremdquellen?
<raptorninja> kann es sein das nicht jede usb hdd  boot unterstützt ??
<raptorninja> auf grub install bekomme ich das 
<raptorninja> The file /media/fcce34f2-1828-4898-b6c3-5d84f6a5a79c/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<raptorninja> das is ned normal oda ?
<ppq> raptorninja: wieso nutzt du grub 1?
<raptorninja> ka war bei netzwerk installation so
<raptorninja> ich versuchs jetzt aber gleich mit einer andern externen hdd
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2006/11/20/eine-kleine-geschichte-ueber-fremde-paketquellen/ … Gute Nacht und viel Erfolg.
<raptorninja> bzw die letzte grub install war von rescue netzwerk install
<dreamon> jokrebel, Nachdem ppa-purge ist aber der eintrag immer noch in /etc/apt/sources.d/ zu finden.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: dann lösch ihn
<ppq> raptorninja: 'lsb_release -a | pastebinit' bitte
<openvpn> openvpn über die konsole keys vorhanden ordner im home auch,
<openvpn> was muss ich der maschine sagen?
<openvpn> openvpn ~/vpn/deinevpnconfig.config
<openvpn> nichts
<raptorninja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851879/
<HardestWulf> wie kann ich im terminal auf ordner zu greifen deren namen mit einem leerzeichen getrennt sind?
<ppq> HardestWulf: entweder anführungszeichen "" um den ganzen pfad oder vor jedes einzelne leerzeichen ein \ setzen ("escapen")
<raptorninja> und wie is es bei sonderzeichen? zb: datei(1).txt
<openvpn> /etc/openvpn/server.conf müssen die pfade dann auf das homeverzeichnis /vpn?
<HardestWulf> ppq, also ich müsste im terminal auf .wine/"Riot Games" so?
<ppq> raptorninja: auch escapen mit \ davor
<ppq> HardestWulf: nee, um den kompletten pfad. also "~/.wine/drive_c/Riot Games/" bspw.
<ppq> HardestWulf: wenn du tab completion nutzt, geht \ aber besser
<ppq> oh, gar nicht wahr, in der bash kommt das auch gut mit " klar
<raptorninja> danke
<HardestWulf> ppq, tab funktioniert irgendwie nicht bei mir im terminal aber ich bin nun da wo ich hin wollte danke =D
<Oins> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in Ubuntu meine Certificate Authorities verwalten kann. Wo werden diese abgelegt?
<dadrc> Oins, in /etc/ssl/certs sind die systemweiten Zertifikate
<Oins> dadrc: danke für die Info. Sind dort alle Zertfikate enthalten oder nur die der CAs ?
<raptorninja> ppq das hier wo ich schreibe hat auch grub (GNU GRUB 0.97) LOL
<dreamon> bekks, Bist noch frisch?
<Oins> Grund der Frage ist. Ich hab in meinem Chromium ein Zertifikat (unter Servers) drin, das von "Kai Engert kunix.de" ist. Mich hätte nun interessiert, wo das her kommt
<ppq> raptorninja: mit grub 1 hatte ich schon seit 5 jahren nichts mehr zu tun, da kann ich nichts zu sagen
<raptorninja> ja glaub dir
<raptorninja> aber leider bekommst das mit pexeboot
<dadrc> Oins, kann ich dir spontan nicht beantworten
<Oins> dadrc: ok, trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe
<BigKing> Hallo, müsste meinen Drucker via DLink Printserver an mein Kubuntu bekommen. Probiere schon den ganzen Tag rum und bekomm es nicht hin... und so langsam müsste ich mal was ausdrucken :(
<BigKing> Unter Kubuntu meldet sich bislang leider niemand... daher versuch ich es hier mal.
<BigKing> der Drucker lief grundsätzlcih schon mal in dieser Konstellation... ist nur leider an den Einstellungen rumgestellt worden und jetzt muss ich ihn neu einrichten.
<p01nt3r> wo wird der titel des terminals unter gnome gesetzt bzw. wo steht, wie der benannt wird? ich will per devilspie terminals mit verschiedenen titeln auf unterschiedliche weise beinflussen.
<ppq> BigKing: öffne mal http://localhost:631 und versuch, den drucker da als ipp netzwerkdrucker hinzuzufügen
<p01nt3r> ist es möglich, in einer verknüpfung für das starten eines skriptes eine option mit anzugeben?
<ppq> p01nt3r: wenn du eine .desktop datei meinst, ja
<ppq> !Menue > p01nt3r
<kubine>  p01nt3r: Informationen zu Menue finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Menue
<ppq> in die Exec= zeile kannst du schreiben was du willst, inkl. optionen
<p01nt3r> ppq, ich meine eher einen symbolischen link, keine .desktop
<ppq> p01nt3r: achso. dann nicht, nein. symlinks können nur auf dateien verweisen. aber du könntest einen alias verwenden, stattdessen.
<ppq> oder das skript selbst modifizieren, aber alias ist besser
<p01nt3r> ppq, wieso ist das besser? wie modifiziere ich das skript z.b. mit einem parameter?
<ppq> p01nt3r: du kannst im skript irgendwie den befehl rausfinden, mit dem es ausgeführt wurde, irgendwas mit $. ich stecke da nicht drin. und dann jedenfalls die optionen entsprechend setzen, wenn es als hier-dein-toller-symlinkname gestartet wurde
<ppq> oder du schreibst einfach ein script, das dir dein script mit den optionen ausführt ;)
<p01nt3r> ppq, genau das will ich vermeiden :-)
<ppq> naja, wie gesagt, ich würde nen alias nutzen
<p01nt3r> ppq, glaube ich hab das schon mit dem parameter
<p01nt3r> mal testen
<p01nt3r> ppq, habs: http://pastebin.com/YxQNDRCX
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<p01nt3r> brb
<BigKing> ppq, danke für den Hinweis, aber welche Eintragungen soll ich vornehmen. der Printer ist unter 192.168.178.10 wohl erreichbar (ping geht!) aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie weiter
<raptorninja> gibt es eine moglichkeit ubuntu  aus einer laufenden ubuntu umgebung auf eine extern hdd yu installen__
<ppq> BigKing: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Printserver#Externe-Printserver eine der möglichkeiten sollte gehen. muss nicht unbedingt ipp sein, man weiß ja nicht was dein printserver kann
<ppq> raptorninja: ja, debootstrap
<ppq> raptorninja: lies am besten erst mal viel doku dazu. und auch zu chroot, apt, kernel- und grub2-installation und
<ppq> so weiter
<ppq> raptorninja: was unelegant, aber deutlich einfacher ist: virtualbox installieren, von virtualbox.org das addon für usb installieren, die usb hdd an eine vbox weiterreichen und dort per cd-image ubuntu installieren
<robophant> nabend zusammen
<robophant> kann mir jemand mit  samba  helfen? hab U11.10
<ppq> !frag > robophant
<kubine>  robophant: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<robophant> ok :)
<bekks> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich grub2 so konfiguriere, dass ich immer das grub menu sehe beim booten?
<robophant> ich versuche gerade 2 rechner (beide u11.10) für samba einzurichten. Habe bereits auf einem rechner einen nutzer in samba hinzugefügt
<raptorninja> ppq genau das is es danke das werde ich morgen testen juhuuuu
<robophant> aber wenn ich mich nun mit dem anderen rechner in einm ordner anmelden möchte, steht da immer "eihängen nicht möglich"
<raptorninja> das mit vbox meine ich xd
<BigKing> ppq danke dir... hab heute den ganzen Tag schon probiert... 
<BigKing> ppq kann man das mittlerweile auch über die FritzBox 7390 machen... hab ich auch nicht ans laufen bekommen... daher hab ich den DLink wieder aktiviert, der schon mal vor meinem Umzug ging...
<ppq> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851989/ mit der /etc/default/grub wirds bei mir angezeigt, den timeout (1) möchtest du vermutlich anpassen
<bekks> ppq: Welche Datei ist das?
<bekks> Ok :) Falsch gelesen :)
<bekks> ppq: Und was muss ich tun wenn ich einen eigenen Kernel baue?
<ppq> bekks: wenn du nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung#Kompilieren-und-Pakete-erstellen vorgegangen bist und die pakete installiert hast, werden die automagisch eingetragen
<BigKing> ppq... so wie damals funktioniert hat, steht in der Kubuntu-Drucker-Verwaltung folgender Anschluß: dnssd://Fax._printer._tcp.local/
<bekks> ppq: Danke :)
<BigKing> Aber den Anschluß kann ich nicht mehr nutzen... warum auch immer
<robophant> warum kann ich trotz eintrag in der smbpasswd nicht nicht auf einen netzwerkordner zugreifen? da kommt immer "Einhängen nicht möglich"
<ppq> robophant: zeig mal deine /etc/samba/smb.conf in einem pastebin
<robophant> ok moment
<raptorninja> ppq brauche ich für extern hdd die live cd oder die normale install img ??
<ppq> raptorninja: völlig egal, ob du die desktop-cd oder die alternate-cd nimmst
<robophant> ppq, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405817/
<robophant> ppq, wobei ich an der datei noch nichts geändert habe. ich habe im terminal erst einen user angelegt ohne home-verzeichnis und denselben user dann in der smbpasswd eingetragen
<ppq> robophant: achso, dann dürfte dich eher http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME interessieren
<robophant> pps, danke aber das hab ich schon durch :) ordnerzugriff hab ich trotzdem nicht 
<robophant> der freizugebende ordner liegt auf dem desktop, was der einzige unterschied zu dem artikel ist
<ppq> robophant: hm, ich nutze das grafische tool von kde dafür, funktioniert anstandslos. sonst habe ich das immer direkt über die smb.conf gemacht
<robophant> das gnome tool geht einfach nicht an leider
<robophant> es wird nur kurz nach nem passwort gefragt, dann ist das schwarze fenster wieder weg
<robophant> ahhhhahaha es geht, der knoten im hirn ist weg
<robophant> ppq, danke es funzt jetzt
<ben1u> GEMA ist dem Untergang geweiht wie damals die Maya-Kultur
<robophant> die sind aber schon sehr lange geweiht
<robophant> das dauert...
<robophant> wie ändert man denn die auflösung im login screen? irgendwie raff ich 11.10 grad nicht
<robophant> hab 11.10 erst seit kurzem
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-22
<fean0r> mit xrandr die aufl
<fean0r> ösung in der /etc/gdm/Init/Default vor /sbin/initctl aufruf einstellen?
<magdalove> hi. kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welches thinkpad der gute mann in dem video bei 02:07min verwendet?
<agaNox> moi @ all. Habe eine Debian sys in einer VM laufen. Nun habe ich dem openssh-server installiert und will den Ansprechen. Nur hmm welche IP hat das ding den nun? Mein Router erkent nur die IP des Wirtrechners
<magdalove> youtube.com/watch?v=saFiOReXOnU&feature=related
<magdalove> hatte vergessen den link zu posten
<magdalove> welchen router hast du denn?
<magdalove> @agaNox
<agaNox> fritzbox
<magdalove> hmm kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. ich hab n wrt54gl mit tomato firmware. damit lässt sich das iohne probleme auslesen. 
<agaNox> naja mit ifconfig kann man die inet sehen nur die ist komisch. (10.0.xxxx)
<agaNox> normalerweise fangen die mir 192.168.... an
<magdalove> ich schmeiß mal ne vm an, interessiert mich jetzt
<agaNox> oder  muss das netzwerk an der VM angepasst werden?
<magdalove> ja gibs doch verschieden netzwerkmodi
<magdalove> bridged usw.
<agaNox> ja ich habe die jetzt von NAT auf Brücken umgestellt. Immer noch das selbe
<agaNox> hast deine angeschmissen?
<magdalove> jop
<agaNox> und ?
<magdalove> seh grad auch keine ip xD
<magdalove> moment
<agaNox> ^^
<magdalove> bridged
<magdalove> da sag ich noch "ohne probleme" ^^
<agaNox> ja ins Netz kommt die Maschine ja
<agaNox> bzw das Sys.
<agaNox> nur die IP ist komisch
<agaNox> was gibt der dir den als IP raus?
<magdalove> immernoch nichts -.-
<magdalove> grad mysteriös
<agaNox> magdalove, find ich auch
<magdalove> also meine vm hat auch irgendwas mit 10.xxx
<magdalove> crunchbang linux
<magdalove> aber im router wird mir garnichts angezeigt, egal welcher modus
<magdalove> war wohl bei ner windows-vm nicht das problem
<DonNox> also NAT ist dafür nicht geeigent man muss Netztwerkbrücken verwenden
<DonNox> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<DonNox> aber ralle es immer noch nicht
<DonNox> also es steht im Wiki so
<magdalove> ok mal lesen
<magdalove> so richtig schlauch bin ich nicht draus geworden
<DonNox> magdalove, hier ist des Rätsels Lösung
<DonNox> http://allisterx.blogspot.com/2008/05/additions-and-ssh-access-to-virtualbox.html
<magdalove> ah ok
<magdalove> dank dir
<DonNox> naja. wo willst die VBoxManage setextradata den hin packen?
<magdalove> hab ich jetzt nicht versucht, aber brauch ich auch vorerst nich wirklich
<magdalove> ist erstmal gespeichert
<DonNox> es gibt eine bessere Lösung
<DonNox> die VM auf Host Interface umstellen und dem eine statische IP zu verpassen. ENDE
<DonNox> magdalove,.
<magdalove> lol auch nich schlecht ^^
<magdalove> warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht sag ich immer 
<DonNox> jaaaa. Ich wollte lediglich ein Server zum Experimentieren haben und jetzt habe ich Chaos
<DonNox> magdalove, weißt auf die schnelle wo ich die Auflösungen der tty einstellen kann?
<ring0> DonNox, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal?highlight=konsole%20aufl%C3%B6sung%20%C3%A4ndern#Groesse-als-Standard-festlegen
<ring0> DonNox, ach tty :) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Aufl%C3%B6sung
<DonNox> ring0, danke aber ich hatte es schon gefunden gehabt.
<ring0> DonNox, kein problem. hätte ja sein können bei 50 sekunden verzug ;)
<DonNox> ring0, ich hasse es Leute für mich suchen zu lassen. Das war eher spontan gefragt. 
<DonNox> weiß einer wie ich intern eine Domain auf eine IP umleiten kann?.
<DonNox> also wenn ich die Domain xyz.ltd in FF aufrufe dann soll der auf ein rechner im netztwerk zeigen
<DonNox> Danke... hat sich erledigt
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, hab zwei probleme nach dem ich gestern mit plymouth gespielt habe, kann ich den plymouth bootscreen nicht wechseln, und zweiten funktioniert die maus in lightDM und kurz nach dem login nicht
<openvpn> das openvpn raubt mir den schlaf, ganze tage, schlüssel vorhanden> wie gehe ich vor? bin an allen howtoim netz gescheitert > habe jetzt ALLES neu installiert, frisches system neues glück
<openvpn> wer von euch benutzt das gui?
<openvpn> und kann die einstellungen hier schritt für schritt durchgehen?
<koegs> openvpn: ich empfehle das ruhige studium von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/openvpn und dann erstmal in der console arbeiten, das erleichtert die fehlersuche ungemein
<openvpn> danke koegs, das habe ich zu genüge getan, die keys habe ich, hatte das vpn auch auf einer anderen maschine mit kvnpc (ja ich ich bin immer noch dran > seit Wochen) mit fehlermeldungen am am laufen ...
<openvpn> habe jetzt das openvpn gui
<openvpn> meinetwegen mache ich das auch über die konsole und lege mir einen starter an
<koegs> wenn du deine server und client er
<koegs> huch... conf erfolgreich getestet hast, kannst du das auch gerne per GUI machen
<koegs> und kvpnc hat nix mit openvpn zu tun, das ist für cisco
<koegs> openvpn: ich fahr jetzt zur arbeit, du nopastest schonmal deine server.conf, deine client.conf und die ausgabe vom openvpn-client, wenn du dich mit dem server verbinden willst, meld mich dann in 30-45min wieder
<koegs> !nopaste > openvpn 
<kubine>  openvpn: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<openvpn> oki
<IchEsseDichAuf> könnte jemand den inhalt seines /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/default.plymouth pasten?
<uhu> hallo zusammen. ich habe probleme mit der aktivierung meines fglrx treibers. ich bin nach dieser (http://cisight.com/install-amd-radeon-hd-6470m-and-solve-overheat-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric/) anleitung vorgegangen. das ist meine aktuelle xorg.conf (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405822/) und hier die ausgabe von lspci -v (
<uhu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405827/
<uhu> kann mir wer helfen?
<uhu> hat jemand eine lösung dafür?
<Judge> moin :)
<koegs> uhu: bist du sicher das die ATI-Grafikkarte aktiv ist? sieht aus wie ein notebook sowohl mit Intel-VGA als auch ATI-VGA
<uhu> koegs: ja hat so ne dual grafik+
<uhu> aber wie kann ich die ati karte aktivieren?
<koegs> ich glaub das automatischen umschalten zwischen Intel und ATI funktioniert nicht unter Linux, kannst du die karte im Bios permanent aktivieren?
<uhu> hab ich noch nicht versucht. mach ich dann gleich. ist es auch möglich die intel-gpu dauerhaft zu deaktivieren?
<uhu> also unter linux mein ich
<uhu> ich versuchs mal im bios. bis gleich hoffentlich
<uhu> koegs: ok, ich hab das bios jetz durchsucht, dort kann ich jedoch die intel gpu nicht deaktivieren
<koegs> uhu, hab noch was interessantes gefunden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21455/how-to-manage-two-video-cards-on-a-laptop-ati-and-intel
<koegs> da sind verschiedene thread verlinkt, da könnte man sich mal informieren
<uhu> ich hab schon so viel versucht, komm aber nicht drauf. aber danke. ich schau mir das mal durch
<openvpn> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405832/ 
<openvpn> die einstellungen wurden NICHT übernommen und sind jetz wieder leer
<openvpn> also im gui
<openvpn> [paste:405832:openvpn]
<koegs> richtige url bitte
<koegs> ach da oben
<openvpn> habe die keys noch einmal in das gui eingetragen die fehlermeldung sagt jetzt
<openvpn> NUR das die verbindung nicht hergestellt werden konnte
<koegs> also deine server.conf ist ja schonmal humbug
<openvpn> sag ich doch
<koegs> dann benutz doch mal eine ordentliche beispiel-config, wie im Wiki beschrieben
<openvpn> das ist die Beispiel .conf mit meinen keys
<openvpn> $ sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn restart 
<openvpn>  * Stopping virtual private network daemon(s)...  *   No VPN is running.
<openvpn> sudo service network-manager restart
<openvpn> muss in den ipv4 einstellungen noch etwas eingetragen werden?
<koegs> openvpn: ich wiederhole mich ungern, benutze doch bitte die beispiel server.conf aus /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/sample-config-files und passe diese minimal an
<uhu> koegs: ok, ich hab mir das ganze durchgelesen und scheinbar komme ich nicht drum rum, als dass ich einen neuen kernel installiere, um beide gpus verwenden zu können
<openvpn> habe die server.conf genommen, es sind immer minimale anpassungen, ich weiss aber nicht welche! aus den howto werde ich nicht schlau, ich weiss das das eine sache von 15 minuten ist nach zusammengerechnet 15 tagen
<openvpn> passe ich /%)/%$§(&%/"§
<openvpn> kann mir hier einer eine anleitung schritt für schritt geben
<koegs> ja, das Wiki
<koegs> und die openvpn-projekt-seite
<koegs> openvpn: im Wiki steht eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung, dieser solltest du einfach folgen
<openvpn> mit verlaub: sch+++endreck, nix für anfänger, habe keys die schon einmal gefunzt haben 
<koegs> ja dann, was anderes habe ich als antwort nicht erwartet, viel erfolg noch
<openvpn> auf wiki verweisen kann ich auch, wenn ich das nicht zum xten mal durch hätte wäre ich nicht hier gelandet
<openvpn> was ist mit den ip4 einstellungen,muss ich da etwas eintragen?
<koegs> openvpn: gut, dann nimm die server.conf, pack sie nach /etc/openvpn/ und kontrolliere höchstens ob die Pfade zu den Keys stimmen, mehr musst du da nicht anpassen
<koegs> dann nimmst du dir ne client.conf, passt sie an und startest mit "openvpn /pfad/zur/client.conf" und packst die ausgabe davon in ein nopaste
<koegs> wäre ja nicht so, als hätte ich das schonmal angefragt...
<koegs> und ich rede NICHT vom network-manager
<pc4> hahah
<openvpn> bekomme es nicht hin ... andere vpn lösungen? Ich möchte das gui verwenden > die keys hochladen und auf play drücken, wo finde ich eine anleitung dazu?
<openvpn> bzw. eine anleitung für normalsterbliche user die einen mauszeiger bedienen können
<apollo13> openvpn: openvpn ist das einfachste, ich kann dir ipsec ans herz legen aber dann wirst du mich umbringen
<sysdef> ich kenne normal sterbliche die die shell bedienen koennen
<openvpn> mit schönen bunten bildern die man wie bei memory miteinander vergleichen kann
<apollo13> ich hab hier nen 11.04rer ubuntu und brauch chromium 18, gibts da nen ppa für?
 * sysdef schiebt openvpn zu kvpnc
<koegs> apollo13: du müsstest doch eigentlich das wiki kennen?
<dadrc> apollo13, chromium daily builds halt
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chromium führt zu https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<apollo13> dadrc: na genau das will ich nicht
<apollo13> ich brauch das auf nem server, ich will keine daily builds
<dadrc> 18 gibt's für Linux aber noch nicht
<dadrc> Also Dailys oder nicht
<apollo13> craaaaaaaaaaaaap
<koegs> chromium aufm server O.o
<apollo13> koegs: ci server
<dadrc> apollo13, 17 kannst du aus dem Beta-Channel haben
<apollo13> daily und pinning it is then, so nen blödsinn… :(
<apollo13> koegs: von mir müsstest eigentlich wissen dass ich sowas nur mach wenn ich nen guten grund hab :þ
<apollo13> dieser openvpn typ ist auch leicht verzweifelt?
<kn0rki> wenns nicht mit einem klick sofort geht, kann man ja schonmal verzweifeln :)
<apollo13> ja, nur leichter als openvpn geht nicht, das funktioniert einfach^^
<koegs> ja, man muss nur einfach dem Wiki folgen, dann läuft das, aber das ist für manche eben einfach zu viel verlangt
<dadrc> Wenn ipsec mal so einfach wär :/
<apollo13> dadrc: schwer ists eigentlich nicht, ich habs hier mit psk und certs am laufen
<dadrc> hmhm. hätte es gerne mit den networkmanager und racoon, das klappt irgendwie nicht
<apollo13> ja klar das geht nicht
<kn0rki> Das waere Luxus!
<dadrc> Eben, deshalb will ich das ja ;)
<apollo13> schreiben ;)
<openvpn> hehe, ich weiss das es einfach gehen kann, wenn man weiss wie! es raubt mir ganze tage und den rest_verstand
<roteiro> ich kriege von einigen, aber nicht von allen umlaute nicht richtig angezeigt, liegt das an mir oder an den anderen? ich habe utf-8 als kodierung in pidgin eingestellt, das müsste doch stimmen, oder?
<apollo13> openvpn: vielleicht fokussierst du darauf anleitungen zu lesen anstatt nach bebilderten anleitungen zu suchen, dort wirst nicht finden
<apollo13> roteiro: öäü siehst das richtig?
<roteiro> ja
<apollo13> dann passt alles
<roteiro> danke
<openvpn> lösche alles! das gui bietet an: die keys hochzuladen> auch den tls key > die art der verschlüsselung zur auswahl 
<openvpn> das muss doch schritt für schritt gehenmit genauen angaben zu dem Pfad und meinetwegen bildern vom mc wo was liegt
<openvpn> das raubt mir mittlerweile ganze tage
<apollo13> du sollst nicht bilder gucken!
<jokrebel> Und jammern gehört auch besser nach nebenan…
<koegs> ich wette, wäre man einfach blöd dem wiki gefolgt, hätte man das innerhalb einer stunde am laufen, aber das ist nur meine meinung
<openvpn> ja da wird beschrieben wie man die keys generiert, ich habe aber schon welche und eine .conf die bereits gefunzt hat, möchte mich mit dem was da ist verbinden, das erschliesst sich mir nicht aus dem wiki
<koegs> die config, welche du eben schonmal gepastest hast, kann gar nicht funktionieren, zumindest nicht die server.conf
<NTQ> Hi. Ich wollte mir nun endlich mal die neuste Version von vlc installieren, weil bei mir immer noch der Bug drin ist, der sporadisch den ganzen RAM frisst, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Ich habe diese Quelle verwenden wollen: ppa:videolan/master-daily, aber beim Neuladen der Paketquellen kann er die Binaries nicht finden
<dadrc> NTQ, Ubuntuversion?
<NTQ> dadrc: 10.04 LTS
<koegs> NTQ: PPA angucken, merken das es kein Lucid-Package gibt
<dadrc> Was koegs sagt.
<NTQ> wie angucken?
<NTQ> Achso, wenn man hier die "Technical details" aufklappt... :-/
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily ← steht doch an den paketen dran
<dadrc> precise, oneiric, natty, maverick
<NTQ> ja, ich seh's... das ist ja blöd. muss ich dann also jetzt bis april warten, wenn ich mir die neue LTS drauf mache? oder gibt es da noch zwischenpakete
<koegs> NTQ: entweder Ubuntu upgraden oder warten auf die LTS, ich glaub nicht das sich jemand die Mühe machen wird VLC 2.0 auf Lucid zu bringen
<NTQ> koegs: ja, gut, es muss ja nicht gleich 2.0 sein. aktuell hab ich 1.0.6. ich dachte nur da gäbe es vielleicht noch eine andere version zwischendurch. nud LTS bedeutet doch eigentlich, dass der support da länger ist, oder, also auch bugs weiterhin gefixt werden?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Bugfix ja - höhere Version nein
<NTQ> okay, das reicht ja. dann hoffe ich mal, dass dieser bug auch noch gefixt wird. der hat mich nämlich gestern wieder genervt. ;)
<koegs> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html da wird ein PPA verlinkt, dort gibt es VLC 1.1.13 für Lucid
<koegs> aber vorsicht, in dem PPA sind noch viele andere Pakete
<NTQ> ich kenn mich da jetzt noch nicht so genau aus, aber bedeutet das hier, dass der bug in 1.1.10 gefixt wurde? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/743323
<koegs> "This bug was fixed in the package vlc - 1.1.10-1ubuntu1"
<k1l_> NTQ: scroll doch mal gaaaaaaanz nach unten bei deinem bug
<koegs> hihi
<tprommi1> Hallo. Hab mir selbst ein Indicator-applet nach einem Tutorial geschrieben. Nur wie bekomme ich das jetzt installiert? Bei Gnome gab es mal ein Verzeichnis, in dem man ein XML anlegte. Dann konnte man es mit der Maus beim Panel hinzufügen. Jetzt gibt es Unity....
<NTQ> ohje, manchmal bin ich auch blind. danke, jungs. liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich erst einen kaffee hab. ;)
<dadrc> tprommi1, soweit ich weiß, muss man Indicator-Applets einfach starten, dann tauchen sie da schon auf
<red-bull> guten mogen
<NTQ> koegs: aber ist das nicht etwas kompliziert für unversiertere anwender, wenn man erstmal noch die neuen paketquellen hinzufügen muss, damit der bug gefixt ist? wieso wird das nicht in die standardquellen mit eingebaut?
<red-bull> kurze frage.. ubuntu 11.10 - wuerde gern nur booten mit console.. hab dafuer die /etc/default/grub editiert und nur "text" eingetragen bei DEFAULT command ud dann update-grub gemacht. aber bootet immer noch drekt mit desktop
<koegs> NTQ: die Policy ist halt bugfixes und nicht neue versionen, 1.0.x -> 1.1.x ist eine neue Version
<tprommi1> dadrc: Die Basisklasse ist ein Gtk-Window. Das kommt dann auch beim starten.
<dadrc> tprommi1, dann sind die Applets, die ich nutze, irgendwie anders gemacht... 
<beaver74> NTQ, nutzt VLC PA auf deinem System? Evtl. mal den workaround versucht das PA plugin im VLC zu deaktivieren und ALSA zu nutzen? Vielleicht schon mal schöner als VLC nicht nutzen zu können - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/743323
<NTQ> beaver74: ich hab die neue version jetzt ja schon drauf. mit PA hab ich kein Problem. aber danke
<beaver74> NTQ, das memory leak Problem sollte im Zusammenhang mit PA und VLC stehen. Nutzt man ALSA, soll es angeblich nicht auftreten.
<openvpn> habt erbarmen: server.conf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405837/
<koegs> openvpn: das ist eine client.conf
<openvpn> client.conf: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405842/
<koegs> sieht man sehr schön an "client" und "remote"
<koegs> beides gehört nicht in die server.conf und sind auch nicht im beispiel
<koegs> kommentare lesen macht schlauer, nur so als tipp
<koegs> "Sample client-side OpenVPN 2.0 config file"
<openvpn> 1. server und 2. client >> lesen ist einfach, verstehen ist nur so komisch
<koegs> ich sags einfach zum letzten mal, weil ich grad gut drauf bin, nimm die server.conf aus server.conf.gz, da musst du "eigentlich" nix anpassen...
<koegs> ich glaub das ist jetzt das dritte mal, dass ich das sage :D
 * k1l_ macht einen Strich auf der Liste
<jokrebel> Hat jemand noch eine Idee, was ich tun könnte, damit mein Drucker besser funktioniert? Ist leider ein älteres, exotisches Model. Linux hat keinen passenden Treiber dafür und die ppd-Datei die ich gefunden habe liefert auch nur Teilerfolge. Kleiner Dateien sind druckbar. Größere PDF oder Bilder dauern oft ne halbe Stunde (wenn denn dann überhaupt was gedruckt wird).
<jokrebel> Momentan behelfe ich mich mit ner VM in der Windows läuft. Dort kopiere ich die zu druckende Datei rüber und druck von dort aus. Dann ist dass meist in Sekunden (oder wenigen Minuten) erledigt. Zufriedenstellend ist das allerdings nicht, wenn man nur mal schnell einen Mail-Anhang in Papierform braucht.
<sash_> Mail-Anhang-Ausdrucker! Die armen Bäume!
<jokrebel> sash_: Zitat: …wenn man nur mal…   :þ
<openvpn> ACHTUNG nur noch minimal_gehirn vorhanden>> die server.conf ist doch schon auf dem server, der server läuft doch! ich möchte mich doch mit dem server verbinden! dafür brauche ich doch nur die client.conf
<koegs> openvpn: Hirn bitte wieder einschalten, wenn die server.conf diejenige ist, welche du gepastet hast, kann das nicht funktionieren
<uhu> gibt es keine ati grafik unterstützung mehr für die ati mobility radeon hd 5650?
<ppq> uhu: die müsste vom fglrx unterstützt werden
<ppq> und unter aktuellen ubuntuversionen auch vom "radeon"-treiber
<ppq> uhu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<uhu> ich steh grad etwas aufm schlauch. ich installier einfach den fglrx treiber oderß
<koegs> k1l_: du musst noch nen strich machen :)
<openvpn> ja aber die server conf gehört doch auf den server, wenn ja dann liegt da eine funktionierende server.conf >>> die client.conf macht es nicht
<ppq> uhu: ja, aber bitte nicht manuell, sondern über die paketverwaltung. das geht am einfachsten mit dem dialog "eingeschränkte hardwaretreiber" (oder sinngemäß)
<openvpn> gleich ist der tisch kaputt
<ppq> uhu: steht irgendwo im einstellungsmenü, schau dich da mal um
<koegs> openvpn: dann paste doch mal die "funktionierende" server.conf vom server, bitte
<uhu> ppq: ja dort kann ich den fglrx treiber installieren. der radeon treiber funktioniert leider nicht
<openvpn> koegs: habe derzeit keinen zugriff auf den server. schau dir bitte noch einmaldie client.conf an
<openvpn> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405842/
<openvpn> Zeile 20 - 23> kann es sein dass dort der pfad /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa2/vpn-maschine-etc... eingetragen werden muss?
<openvpn> der server läuft, da ist openvpn installiert, das hat funktioniert, ich möchte mich als client mit diesem verbinden, dafür brauche ich keine server.conf lokal auf dem rechner sondern die client.conf
<openvpn> in der muss ich doch NUR die pfade in der client.conf anpassen, oder?
<ppq> uhu: stell deine frage bitte hier und nicht im query
<uhu> wenn ich nun mit dem installierten fglrx treiber neustarte, bekomm ich folgende meldungen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405847/
<deem> openvpn: hat sich schonmal jemand zu dem server verbinden, da du so sicher bist, dass der server richtig konfiguriert ist?
<deem> verbunden*
<openvpn> ja war verbunden> läuft> ich möchte mich mit einem client verbinden>
<openvpn> habe 5 dateien ca.crt>client.conf>client.crt>client.key>dh4096.pem
<openvpn> diese liegen in /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa2/
<openvpn> die client.conf sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405842/
<koegs> openvpn: erstmal tun statt tap
<koegs> und zum drölftausendstenmal! "openvpn client.conf" und die ausgabe in ein nopaste
<koegs> nix mit Network-Manager, da kann ich auch nicht raten was schief läuft
<openvpn> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405852/
<kn0rki> no such file or directory :)
<koegs> openvpn: 1. sowohl die client.conf und auch die keys sollten in deinem user-verzeichnis liegen, nicht in /etc/openvpn weil sie gehören normalerweise deinem User
<koegs> 2. aufgrund deiner client.conf müssen die certs und keys in dem Verzeichnis liegen, von dem du openvpn aufrufst
<koegs> 3. schau dir die warning an und korrigiere entsprechend deine client.conf
<koegs> ausserdem sind "float", "tun-mtu" und "mssfix" normalsweise überflüssig, genauso musst du nicht "auth" und "cipher" angeben
<koegs> "verb" kannst du mal auf 3 setzen, dann sieht man auch mehr in der Ausgabe
<k1l_> wenn er auch dauernd abhaut wenn die tipps kommen, wirds auch nie was werden
<ben1u> Ich habe auf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace gelesen, dass man ein Programm noch vor dessen Ausführung stracen kann. Allerdings was muss ich da bei <arguments> angeben?
<duelle> ben1u, Ich glaube das zu tracende programm und ggf. parameter. Aber schau besser nochmal in den man-pages nach
<ben1u> ich komme damit nicht klar: Start the program under control of strace:
<ben1u> strace -Ff -tt <program> <arguments> 2>&1 | tee strace-<program>.log
<ben1u> kann man die arguments auch weglassen?
<duelle> ben1u, Wenn du für dein Programm keine Parameter brauchst ja
<ben1u> es geht um gedit welches ab und an mal mit 100%CPU load ohne Ende läuft
<duelle> ok, damit du gedit natürlich richtig "tracen" kannst, musst du natürlich damit auch was öffnen .. also musst du die zu öffnende (text)-datei als parameter angeben
<duelle> so zum Beispiel strace -Ff -tt gedit test.txt 2>&1 | tee strace-gedit.log
<openvpn> auch das habe ich versucht /vpn/vpn-maschine-usw..... da kann man nichts aufrufen ... bin fix und fertig! der tag ist nach 8 stunden gelaufen ... suche mir jetzt ein heulsusenforum ... bedanke und verabschiede mich
<uhu> ich komme auf keinen grünen zweig mit dem fglrx treiber. hier hab ich nochmal meine xorg.conf die ich mittel "aticonfig --initial -f --adapter=all" erstellt hab: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405857/
<uhu> vielleicht hat ja noch wer ne idee?!
<ben1u> duelle: und in der manpage steht noch dies: open("/dev/null", O_RDONLY) = 3
<ben1u>        Errors (typically a return value of -1) have the errno symbol and error
<ben1u>        string appended.
<ben1u>        open("/foo/bar", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<ben1u> muss ich das auch beachten bei der formatierung des arguments?
<jokrebel> !paste > ben1u:
<jokrebel> !pasten > ben1u:
<koegs> !nopaste > jokrebel 
<kubine>  jokrebel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ben1u> bis ich nopaste gemacht habe, vergehen 4 Minuten
<koegs> ben1u: sieh einfach ins topic und halt dich dran
<duelle> ben1u, das kann ich dir leider so ganz genau nicht sagen. Habe strace auch nur selten benutzt. Vielleicht hat hier jmd anderes da mehr Erfahrung?
<mus4> Hallo, ich hatte auf einem verschlüsslten PC dropbear installiert um diesen aus der Ferne freizuschalten. Da ich es nicht hinbekommen dropbear so einzurichten um den PC auch per Tastatur freizuschalten, hab ich nun dropbear deinstalliert und ein update-initramfs gemacht. Nun kann ich weder per ssh noch per Tastatur freischalten. Vor dropbear gings aber. Was kann ich nun tun um wieder per Tastatur ran zu kommen?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe eine Alix Box (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alix) und Ubuntu 10.04 LTS drauf. Im Wiki steht wie man die LEDs ansprechen kann. Kennt eventuell wer eine Möglichkeit wie man den Reset Knopf anspricht?
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: ziemlich sicher nein, weil reset-knöpfe im allgemeinen hart verdrahtet auf die entsprechenden leitungen der controllerchips sind.
<yogg> LetoThe2nd: in diesem Fall muss es ein softreset sein. Wenn ich draufdrücke passiert gar nichts, das system läuft einfach weiter. Ich nehme mal an es wird irgendwo ein interrupt geworfen. nur wie und ob ich den mitbekomme ist die frage
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: tja dann keine ahnung ;)
<uhu> kann mir noch wer helfen? ich habe jetzt hier noch die gesamte Xorg.0.log. ich habe ein notebook mit 2 gpus; ein intel und ein ati. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405862/
<jokrebel> uhu: Oft lässt sich sowas im BIOS regeln, welche Grafikkarte genutzt wir.
<jokrebel> +d
<uhu> jokrebel: leider nein, weil das bios nur eine abgespeckte version ist, die die deaktivierung nicht zulässt
<roteiro> uhu: ich habe den anfang deines problems nicht mitbekommen, was willst du machen? ich habe auch eine ati und eine intel …
<uhu> roteiro: ich habe den fglrx treiber installiert und dann mittel aticonfig die xorg.conf erstellt. danach startet ubuntu nicht mehr, bis ich die xorg.conf wieder aus dem ordner entferne
<Frickelpit> uhu: hast du mal geschaut, welcher chip per default läuft? nicht das dein system den intel chip nutzt
<roteiro> uhu: was ist das für ein notebook? bist du sicher, dass du die grafikkarte nicht im bios umstellen kannst? bei mir läuft je nach bios einstellung die intelkarte oder die ati mit fglrx, war allerdings ein bisschen frickelei, das einzustellen
<uhu> Frickelpit: ich gehe stark davon aus, dass der intel chip als default läuft. hab jedoch keine ahnung, wie ich die default einstellung ändern soll
<Frickelpit> uhu: wenn intel als standard läuft, wird durch deine xorg.conf natürlich das ganze zerschossen
<uhu> roteiro: es is ein hp dv6-3015eg
<uhu> nein irrtum 3105eg
<uhu> Frickelpit: wie kann ich aber den intel chip deaktiveren?
<Frickelpit> uhu: im bios eigentlich
<uhu> Frickelpit: leider gibt es die funktion nicht
<roteiro> uhu: soweit ich weiß, unterstützt linux switchable graphics, allerdings nicht mit dem fglrx-treiber, sondern nur mit dem freien radeon-treiber, das stichwort ist vga_switcheroo. Hast du den Blogeintrag hier schon gelesen: http://www.andreas-demmer.de/en/2010/07/18/testbericht-linux-auf-dem-hp-envy-14/ ?
<uhu> roteiro: danke vielmals. ich habe auch schon den radeon treiber installiert. nur hab ich eine relativ blöde frage: habe ich eine möglichkeit die xorg.conf mit dem radeon treiber zu erstellen?
<uhu> roteiro: entschuldigung, ich habe gerade neu gestartet. hast du noch geantwortet?
<roteiro> uhu: nee habe ich nicht, ich weiß nicht, ob der treiber das kann (und ob du das überhaupt brauchst), standardmäßig gibts ja, soweit ich weiß, gar keine xorg.conf mehr
<roteiro> uhu: aber ich bin da kein experte, bin auch schon desöfteren an der xorg.conf verzweifelt 
<uhu> roteiro: hm...änderungen im compiz etc haben auch keine wirkung mehr. das panel ist unnötig groß und die 3d oberfläche funktioniert auch nicht mehr
<roteiro> uhu: da scheint dann die 3d-effekte nicht zu funktionieren, welche karte und welcher treiber läuft denn jetzt?
<uhu> roteiro: wie finde ich das raus?
<roteiro> uhu: wahrscheinlich über die xorg.0.log, aber ich kenne mich da leider nicht wirklich aus
<uhu> roteiro: sieht so aus, als wär der intel chip aktiv
<TuxSY> Moin.
<mat619> Hallo zusammen! Habe yavdr 0.4 am laufen, das auf ubuntu 11.10 basiert - bisher nur auf einer Platte. Nun möchte ich meinem System zwei Festplatten hinzufügen... vorzugsweise die eine unter /srv/videos und die andere unter /srv/music. Diese beiden Verzeichnisse gibt es auf der bisher einzelnen Platte schon, inkl. Daten darin.
<mat619> Wie muss ich nun vorgehen, um alle drei Platten so zusammenzubringen? Alte Platte mit OS und allem anderen in /srv, neue Platte A mit /srv/videos und neue Platte B mit /srv/music?
<koegs> !mount > mat619
<kubine>  mat619: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<koegs> mat619: partitionen auf den jeweiligen festplatten erstellen, dann die 1. festplatte nach /mnt mounten, daten kopieren, danach ummounten auf das gewünschte verzeichnis
<koegs> dann das gleiche mit der zweiten festplatte
<mat619> koegs: Die Verwendung der fstab usw. ist mir geläufig - zumindest das Prinzip. Hab's bisher nur nicht auf diese Art gebraucht... darum eben die Frage.
<mat619> koegs: aso, dann also quasi /srv/videos der alten platte verschieben nach /mnt/, wo die neue eingehängt ist? hoffe das geht im laufenden system so ohne weiteres, gibt wohl prozesse die auf /srv/videos zugreifen werden
<mat619> normalerweise wär ich jetzt hergegangen und hätte einfach das bisherige /srv/videos kopiert auf die neue hdd und die dann für den nächsten boot an der selben stelle gemountet. problem ist natürlich, dass ich dann die daten ja noch auf der alten habe, aber aufgrund des pfadnamens (ist ja mounpoint für die neue hdd) nicht mehr hinkomme
<koegs> dann halt einfach verschieben...
<koegs> oder vor dem reboot die alten daten löschen...
<mat619> hm ja, da war eben die frage ob die VDR backendprozesse usw. nicht ständig in /srv/ herumfuhrwerken. eigentlich könnte ich dafür aber ja eine live cd nehmen Oo  (*head->desk*)
<mat619> wald vor lauter bäumen und so.  *facepalm*
<koegs> mat619: da geh ich jetzt nicht weiter drauf ein, weil hier ist ubuntu-support und nicht yavdr-support... ;-)
<mat619> jaja ich weiß :D
<koegs> mat619: alternativ einfach die dienste stoppen
<mat619> koegs: wenn ich nur wüsste welche das alle sind, sonst stünd ich jetzt nicht hier :P
<mat619> koegs: aber die idee mit dem unter "falschem namen einhängen" (/mnt  o. ä.) kam mir jetzt spontan gar nicht, das geht ja auch vom live system aus. 
<mat619> koegs: damit hat sich das eh erledigt
<koegs> ok
<mat619> danke, damit müsste ich soweit klarkommen!
<mat619> ah, noch eine frage: gibt es eine möglichkeit, die schriftgröße in der tty abzuändern? hab dazu schon mal gegoogelt aber keine wirklich zeitgemäßen antworten gefunden. bezog sich alles auf ältere distributionen
<mat619> die yavdr installation ist ein HTPC, und diese ca. 12 px große schrift ist vom sofa aus auch auf einem fernseher als bildschirm eine qual :D
<koegs> frag doch mal die yavdr-community
<mat619> ist nicht böse gemeint, aber die ist teilweise leider so agil wie stahlbeton... drum dacht ich an euch hier. ^^
<koegs> jaja, support-schnorrer haben wir hier immer wieder
<mat619> na komm, unter der haube steckt 100% ubuntu 11.10, und die tty ist sicher das letzte gewesen was die "fremddistributoren" angefasst haben... sieht auf all meinen ubuntusystemen ganz genauso aus
<mat619> das einzige was ich bei meiner google recherche herausgefunden habe ist, dass sich über die jahre hat wohl eine menge geändert was die schriftverwendung in den TTYs betrifft, hätt ich gar nicht erwartet.
<mat619> KMS macht es wohl fast unmöglich, so wei früher mit vga=irgendwas einfach die schriftgröße zu ändern
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<kubine> Title: ChangeTTYResolution - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<mat619> koegs: danke für den link, aber das hatte ich mir schon mal durchgelesen... das bezieht sich ja definitiv auf die zeit vor KMS, oder? mittlerweile wird das display auf TTY ebene ja mit der nativen auflösung angefahren
<mat619> koegs: damals wollte man wohl die tty auflösung und damit die schriftgröße verkleinern, weil es kein KMS gab, das den VGA mode gleich korrekt gesetzt hat
<mat619> mist, muss weg, hab einen termin. ich schau später nochmal rein wenn ich's schaffe... derweil danke soweit!
<vpn2> dh	vpn-maschine-dh4096.pem ist das ein statischer schlüssel oder ein tls?
<yogg> vpn2: hört sich nach nem x509 public key an?
<yogg> vpn2:  openssl x509 -in vpn-maschine-dh4096.pem -noout -text
<yogg> gibt dir infos aus falls es ein x509 zertifikat ist
<koegs> das ist ein diffie-hellman schlüssel für openvpn in seinem fall
<apollo13> dh schaut nach diff hellman params aus…
<apollo13> grr koegs 
<yogg> ahh sorry dann ist mein zeugs opsolet ^^
<vpn2> ja genau; die .conf wird von der gui angenommen und importiert poste jetzt die ausgabe einstellungen exportieren
<vpn2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405882/
<kubine> Title: openvpn-gui-export › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vpn2> kann es sein dass ich keine user anlegen sollte
<vpn2> ?
<apollo13> fehlermeldung wäre interessant ;)
<vpn2> der dh schlüssel ist das ein statischer oder ein tls? der tls wird in die gui importiert
<montezuma> Hallo! Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich über den Update-Manager/Aktualisierungsverwaltung kein Update auf den neusten Kernel bekomme.
<koegs> der dh-schlüssel wird nur auf dem server eingetragen
<magerquark> welche version?
<montezuma> aktuell ist mein 2.6.32.38.44 obwohl ja mittlerweile 3.2.7 - Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ppq> montezuma: das ist normal. innerhalb eines ubuntureleases gibt es keine updates außer bugfixes
<LetoThe2nd> montezuma: durchatmen, alles im grünen bereich.
<montezuma> aber ich habe noch ein update auf eben jenen kernel bekommen, weiter krieg ich jetzt nix?
<ppq> montezuma: die 2.6.32er serie wird weitergepflegt
<LetoThe2nd> montezuma: innerhalb eines ubuntu-releases ist die versionsnummer eingefroren, es werden nur sicherheitskritische fixes bzw. bugfixes eingepflegt. und der 2.6.32.irgendwasundvierzig ist definitiv uptodate.
<yogg> montezuma: du hast ein udate von 2.6.32.xxxx auf 2.6.32.38.44 bekommen
<vpn2> $ openvpn /home/m3/openvpn/vpn-maschine-client.conf <<< Fehlermeldung von dieser abfrage?
<vpn2> wenn der dh schlüssel nur auf dem server liegt >> dann nehme ich den dh mal aus der gui
<montezuma> yogg: ja, ich denke schon
<montezuma> ppq: beim nächsten Distro-Upgrade (bei mir dann auf 12.04 LTS) bekomme ich dann den neusten mitgeliefert?
<yogg> montezuma: es gibt aber keine updates von 2.6.32.xxxx auf xxxxx    immer nur auf 2.6.32.xxxx (neuer eben)
<ppq> montezuma: ja
<vpn2> apollo13: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405887/
<kubine> Title: openvpn-fehler2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<montezuma> yogg: ppq: danke
<LetoThe2nd> montezuma: 12.04 wird 3.2 kriegen. aber halt auch bei 3.2 bleiben.
<montezuma> LetoThe2nd: dann aber kontunierlich versorgt mit frischem stoff also 3.2.XXXXX
<apollo13> vpn2: na der fehler ist doch eindeutig oder?
<montezuma> warum hat man sich dazu entschieden? Wären updates mit dem neusten stable nicht sinnvoller?
<yogg> montezuma: naja man kann nicht garantieren dass eine software fehlerfrei mit allen möglichen kernelversionen läuft
<LetoThe2nd> montezuma: das ist eben das konzept eines stable-releases, bei dem versionen nach release nicht mehr upgedatet werden.
<LetoThe2nd> montezuma: bzw. debian und ableger handhaben das so. fedora z.b. zieht kernelversionen mit AFAIK.
<geser> neue Versionen bergen auch die Gefahr von neuen Bugs (vor allem, wenn da auch noch ein paar Abhängigkeiten mit aktualisert werden müssen)
<LetoThe2nd> montezuma: wie die kollegen schon sagen, sowas ist immer eine abwägung zwischen aktualität und gefühlter stabilität
<montezuma> LetoThe2nd: das heißt es ist die Präferenz auf Kompatibilität mit vorhandenem statt auf universalität gelegt worden
<vpn2> ja aber, ich verstehe das nicht, habe den tls schlüssel herausgenommen und die gleiche fehlemeldung!semantics of --tls-remote
<ppq> btw, wird es eigentlich wieder linux-image-generic-lts-backport-<codename> für 12.04 geben?
<ppq> ups, das wird etwas offtopic :)
<geser> das müsstest du vermutlich das Kernel-Team fragen (#ubuntu-kernel)
<LetoThe2nd> montezuma: mir ist zwar nicht klar warum du "neueres kernelrelease" oder generell "neuere versionen" mit "universalität" gleichsetzt... und warum du "stabilität" mit "rückwärtskompatibilität" verwechselst... aber ansonsten - ja, so in etwa :P
<ppq> geser: mach ich, thx
<yogg> vpn2: appollo13 meint die "Cannot load certificate file vpn-maschine-client.crt" zeile   die tlszeilen sind nur warnings bzw info
<koegs> vpn2: machs doch bitte immer noch im terminal, das ist einfacher zu analysieren, danke
<montezuma> ok danke an alle, jetzt kann ich beruhigt wieder in meinen Sessel fallen und die Augen zurück in die Höhlen stopfen, wo sie vor Schreck raussprangen
<apollo13> koegs: tut er ja wennst den paste anguckst
<apollo13> yogg: warnings sind egal…
<koegs> ach da oben...
<koegs> offensichtlich findet er die dateien nicht am angegebenen ort
<yogg> apollo13: ich weiß. wollte ihn nur darauf hinweisen das du nicht die tls zeile meinst sondern die cannot load zeile mit dem offensichtlichen fehler
<apollo13> yogg: arg, sollte nach vpn2 -- verschaut, sry
<yogg> apollo13: np :D
<vpn2> nix terminal! in der gui werden diese angezeigt>> sind auch im /home/m3/openvpn/
<vpn2> doppelpost hier nochmal die exportdateien http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405882/
<kubine> Title: openvpn-gui-export › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vpn2> muss ich da einen punkt vor die dateinamen setzen?
<apollo13> what? nein
<apollo13> openvpn sagt dir klar und deutlich dass es die dateien nicht findet…
<apollo13> also entweder hats keine rechte dazu oder die sind nicht dort
<koegs> nopaste: ls -la /home/m3/openvpn/
 * apollo13 würde ja meinen, dass user/group uid und gid wechselt und openvpn wird auf dein verzeichnis wohl keinen zugriff haben
<apollo13> strace verrät mehr
<vpn2> hier die ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405892/ 
<kubine> Title: openvpn-speicherort › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vpn2> $ strace /home/m3/openvpn/
<vpn2> execve("/home/m3/openvpn/", ["/home/m3/openvpn/"], [/* 37 vars */]) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<vpn2> die ganze ausgabe?
<ppq> hinter das strace gehört ein befehl und kein pfad *anmerk*
<apollo13> vpn2: strace openvpn client.conf…
<vpn2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405897/
<kubine> Title: openvpn-strace › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> vpn2: alter willst du mich veräppeln?
<apollo13> fang doch mal an zu __lesen__ was wir schreiben
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: du magst auch mal deinen username:password als serverpasswort setzen :)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: nö.
<vpn2> strace openvpn vpn-maschine-client.conf >> davon die ausgabe?
<vpn2> und en openvpn uder und group löschen? hey leute, das sind im schlimmsten fall ein dutzend klicks, kann nicht sein dass ich soviel tage dafür brauche.
<k1l> vpn2: wenn ich hier mitbekommen wie lange du für das pasten von sachen brauchst, dann wundert mich gar nichts. du hörst nicht zu, du liest dich nicht ins thema ein. du befolgst beispiele nicht. du willst nur einen befehl haben und alles läuft. so funktioniert das nicht.
<vpn2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405902/
<kubine> Title: openvpn-strace2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarkusH> vpn2: was hälst du davon den richtigen Pfad zur Konfigurationsdatei anzugeben?
<vpn2> hier die 2 strace ausgabe >> das ist ein gui > da klickt man es importiert die daten aus der .conf
<vpn2> mit pfad kommt jetz > habe oben nachgefragt
<apollo13> versuch das ganze nochmal auf deutsch und leserlich zu schreiben…
<vpn2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405907/
<kubine> Title: openvpn-strace3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13>  open("vpn-maschine-client.crt", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) <-- deine config ist falsch
<dAnjou> vpn2: mal was am rande: such dir mal nen nick, den man wiedererkennen kann, bitte
<vpn2> der wurde nick wurde automatisch ausgewählt
<vpn2> die config wurde von der gui angenommen eingespielt von den insgesammt 18 optionen ist die hälfte eingetragen worden >> muss ich der conf die pfade eingeben bevor ich diese in die gui importiere?
<vpn2> /home/m3/openvpn/hier_liegen_alle_dateien 
<apollo13> ich gebs auf, das ist nen reiner monolog hier
<vpn2> wie lösche ich die openvpn user und grou
<magerquark> apollo13, denk dir ncihts dabei, du hast lange durchgehalten
<vpn2> p
<T-One> wenn ein device in lspci nicht angezeigt ist, dann ist es garnicht da oder, also das bios kennt es dann auch nicht?
<k1l> T-One: manchmal sind die intern auch an den usb bus gekabelt und tauchen unter lsusb auf
<T-One> k11, hab ich schon gesucht, finde ich da auch nicht, ist ne netzwerkkarte in einem notebook
<hirnschwund> Bei einem zukünftigen PC-Kauf, zu welcher Graka würdet ihr mir raten? Mein aktuelles Notebook hat leider keine guten grakatreiber für ubuntu .(
<T-One> HW-schalter gibts keinen, schon gesucht, im BIOS wäre sie enabled
<apollo13> hirnschwund: intel
<k1l> !hcl > hirnschwund 
<kubine>  hirnschwund: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<hirnschwund> vielen dank, kubine!
<vpn2> vielen dank: ich versuche das mit einer gui, das sind wenige einstellungen die dort zu klicken sind> im netz habe ich nicht ein howto gefunden dass diese gui erklärt > ihr habt die bestimmt noch nicht mal diese installiert > wofür auch? statt die max. 10 optionen durchzugehen ... muss das unbedingt auf der konsole gemacht werden
<vpn2> wer von euch hat die gui installiert und kann die einstellungen schritt für schritt mit mir durchgehen?
<apollo13> rofl, irgendwann kommst auch du noch drauf dass du mit deiner einstellung hier keine hilfe bekommst
<vladt_> hi. ich habe irgendwas gedrückt, so dass ich keine fenster mehr parallel sehen kann. wenn ich von der konsole auf firefox wechsle, dann wandert ein fenster hoch und das andere kommt dann dafür ins blickfeld. wie kann man das rückgängig machen?
<vladt_> ok habs herausgefunden. strange ...
<dadrc> vladt_, magst du es uns für's Log verraten?
<dadrc> Vielleicht hat ja irgendwann mal wer das gleiche Problem...
<Inflammable> moin, ich habe momentan ein problemchen mit meiner spamassassin-einrichtung in verbindung mit postfix... im wiki (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Amavis-Spam-Virenfilter) steht, man solle, um die betreffzeilen umschreiben zu lassen, folgendes in die 50-user eintragen: @local_domains_acl = ( ".$mydomain","localhost","hostname",".domain" ); - leider verstehe ich die syntax nicht ganz, was muss nun 
<Inflammable> wohin?
<kubine> Title: Amavis-Spam-Virenfilter › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> g'nabend
<LupusE> Inflammable: vielleicht deine domain, dein hostname und domain?
<Inflammable> LupusE: hostname und domain sind imho gleich auf meinem server
<LupusE> alles was lokal an domains verarbeitet (z.b. zugestellt) wird.
<LupusE> Inflammable: dann versthest du nicht die syntax nicht, sondern netzwerk benamung.
<Inflammable> das ist möglich ;)
<LupusE> der befehl 'hostname' sollte dir was anderes geben als 'hostname --fqdn'
<LupusE> im idalfall nutzt du nur einen hostnamen auf deinem system. ansonsten koennte es ekelig werden.
<Inflammable> LupusE: hostname und hostname --fqdn gibt mir gleiches aus
<LupusE> dann solltest du die domains fuer die ACL rauslöschen und nur 'localhost' und 'hostname' einsetzen, wobei du hostname gerne sinnvoll ersetzen darfst.
<Inflammable> sollte ich das mit dem fqdn/hostname ändern?
<Inflammable> lief bisher ganz gut, schätze ich
<LupusE> keine ahnung was du noch mit deinem netzwerk vor hast.
<Inflammable> LupusE: er blockt die spam-mails halt nun komplett 
<LupusE> Inflammable: dann solltest du ins maillog nachsehen, wleche domains da geroutet werden?
<Inflammable> naja, er gibt im log "Passed SPAMMY" an und stellt mir die mails nun zu.. ich denke, er ändert nur den betreff nicht
<Haferstroh> Hallo, 
<Haferstroh> kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen Unterschied gibt, bezüglich des ppa's von gnome3-team und webud8-team?
<hirnschwund> ja gibt es
<k1l> das fragst du am besten die jungs direkt. aber die im webupd8t ppa packen noch ne menge mehr kram rein, der noch ne menge mehr kram zerbröseln kann
<jokrebel> Haferstroh: schau einfach auf Launchpad nach und vergleiche beide.
<Haferstroh> okay
<Haferstroh> wenn ihr ein ppa nehmen würdet, dann eher das von gnome3-team oder das von webupd8-team?
<k1l> ich würde gar keins nehmen ;p
<jokrebel> Haferstroh: Auch ich würde erst mal (vielleicht laut hier?) überlegen, ob es keine andere Lösung für mein Problem gibt.
<Haferstroh> hab ja kein Problem, is nur so ne generelle Überlegung
<dadrc> Wenn ppa, dann das spezialisierteste, das du finden kannst
<dadrc> Aber wie die beiden schon sagten, PPAs sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen
<Haferstroh> naja ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme
<Haferstroh> es geht mir halt um die gnome-shell, daß die immer so ziemlich aktuell ist
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hallo. Erinnerst du dich noch ein mein PPA problem, von gestern. Ich hab eine einfach Lösung gefunden. Möchtest du sie wissen?
<Haferstroh> erzähl
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ja klar, raus damit.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Gern. Habe Synaptic gestartet. Das zeigte mir nach dem Starten. Alle ppa wurden auf der linken Spalte angezeigt. Wenn man dort auf eines klickt, sieht man die ganzen Installierten Pakete. Jetzt muß man nur noch die Pakete deinstallieren und das PPA aus dem /etc/apt/sources.list.d (oder so ähnlich)löschen
<dreamon> jokrebel, Zumindest wars so bei meinem 11.10. Alles ganz ohne ppa-purge
<skorpz> Hey.Ich hab einen MP3 Player per Usb angeschlossen.Auf dem Display des MP3 Players steht Verbinden mit USB (MTP).Jetzt wird der mir auch in Amarok angezeigt.Ich möchte den MP3 Player aber gerne in Dolphin sehen.Und dort bearbeiten können.Sprich Ordner drauf kopieren usw.
<ThreeM> sansa player?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ja, das sollte passen. Geht wohl auch mit dem neuen Softwarecenter. Hast Du denn jetzt alle Einträge raus aus der /etc/apt/sources.list.d und alles läuft wieder normal?
<skorpz> Sony, nwz-e436f
<hdp> USB Modus des Players ändern, kein Ubuntu Problem.
<ThreeM> hdp sagts :)
<Frickelpit> skorpz: zwar für das galaxy nexus aber für dich interessant wegen mtp: http://linuxundich.de/de/software/gerate-mit-android-3-0-oder-4-0-via-mtp-in-ubuntu-linux-einbinden/
<kubine> Title: Geräte mit Android 3.0 oder 4.0 via MTP in Ubuntu Linux einbinden | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja, ich konnte Gimp danach wieder ganz normal installieren. Hab auch den Rest bereinigt.. Einige ppas konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen
<dreamon> jokrebel, Komischerweise wurden die ppas nur beim starten von Synaptic angezeigt. Sobald ein Filter gewählt wurde, waren sie Weg.
<k1l> dreamon: der vorteil von ppa-purge ist, dass es in einem lauf die pakete gegen die orginal-pakete austauscht und die ppas entfernt. das geht auch "zu fuß" ist aber mehr aufwand
<dreamon> k1l, Wenn man das ppa-purge in Synaptic einbauen könnte, und dort durch anklicken die Originale Wiederherstellen könnte wärs perfekt.
<jokrebel> Nun ja - _wenige_ PPAs nutze auch ich ab und an. _einige_ (je nach Definition dieser Mengen und Zusammensetzung) bergen immer gewisse Risiken. Lege Dir nochmal was zum lesen ans Herz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2006/11/20/eine-kleine-geschichte-ueber-fremde-paketquellen/
<kubine> Title: Fremdquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Synaptic ist wohl nicht mehr die 1ste Wahl anscheinend.
<Haferstroh> weiß jemand, ob man den Benachrichtigungsbereich in der Gnome-shell Leiste oben rechts auf Pidgin umstellen kann ? 
<dreamon> jokrebel, k1l Aber man sieht spitzenm#ßig was welche PPA alles installiert hat. Finde es Super. (klick auf Ursprung zeigt es auch an)
<Haferstroh> Nach meinem Verständnis ist das mit der Verfügbarkeit ja auf Empathy bezogen oder nicht ?
<mus4> Hallo, ich hatte auf einem verschlüsslten PC dropbear installiert um diesen aus der Ferne freizuschalten. Da ich dropbear nicht so einzurichten kann um den PC auch per Tastatur freizuschalten, hab ich nun dropbear deinstalliert und ein update-initramfs gemacht. Nun kann leider ich weder per ssh noch per Tastatur freischalten. Vor dropbear gings aber. Was kann ich nun tun um wieder per Tastatur ran zu kommen?
<dreamon> Haferstroh, Hast du schon in den Extensions geschaut.. vielleicht gibts da was für diesen Anwendungsfall
<Haferstroh> in synaptic hab ich zwar ein Paket gefunden, das nennt sich  gnome-shell-extensions-plugin aber da tut sich irgendwie nichts, wenn ich mit Pidgin mich anmelde
<dreamon> Haferstroh, Nene.. mom
<Haferstroh> Tut sich nichts bedeutet, das kleine "x" neben dem Namen wird nicht zum Kreis
<dreamon> Haferstroh, Da auf der Seite mit dem Browser hingehen.. da kann man "extensions" für gnome-shell isntallieren.. schauma ob das was für Pidgin bei ist
<Haferstroh> achso das meinst Du
<Haferstroh> ja ich glaube da hatte ich mal was gesehen
<dreamon> Haferstroh, https://extensions.gnome.org/
<kubine> Title: GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<Haferstroh> danke.
<skorpz> Frickelpit: Okay der Artikel hat mir bei dem Hauptproblemm geholfen.Nur vorher konnte ich den MP3 Player einfach so anschließen und er wurde wie ein Massenspeicher genutzt.Das war viel einfacher für mich.
<Haferstroh> Unter Xfce gibt es ein Programm das nennt sich xbacklight. Damit kann man über das Terminal bequem die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ändern. Gibts ein Pendant für gnome3  oder kann man das Programm auch so benutzen ?
<varyak> hi
<varyak> ich würde gern den bootloader etwas anpassen
<varyak> nämlich die einträge entfernen bzw. umbennen
<k1l> varyak: schau dir die grub2 konfiguration an und bearbeite die scripte entpsrechend
<k1l> !grub2 > varyak 
<k1l> !grub_2 > varyak 
<kubine>  varyak: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<varyak> okay anders, ich bin ein totaler linuxanfänger und bin zwar fähig anweisungen zu befolgen aber selbst was umzusetzen hab ich kein plan von
<varyak> hab mir den wiki eintrag natürlich schon angeguckt
<k1l> wenn du nur alte kernel einträge weghaben willst entferne einfach die alten kernel
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<varyak> ne z.b. will ich das beim bootload nur Windows 7 steht und bei Ubuntu nicht noch der kernel dahinter
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<varyak> oh man deutsch ist heute echt zu hart für mich -.-
<k1l> ja dann bearbeite die scripte unter /etc/grub.d
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration  
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<varyak> ja das ist halt mein problem, z.b. für windows 7 steht halt im bootload "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<varyak> allerdings werde ich nicht daraus schlau wie sich der name im script zusammensetzt
<varyak> im wiki steht halt beispielhaft das so da: "menuentry "Windows NT/2000/XP (on /dev/sda1)" {"
<k1l> du kannst auch anstatt dem automatischen 30_OS_Prober nen eigenes script anlegen, was auf feste partitionen und feste namen erzeugt (so oft sollten sich die partitionen ja von win7 nicht ändern :)
<varyak> bei mir im script ist es so: "menuentry "${LONGNAME} (on ${DEVICE})" --class windows --class os {" 
<varyak> ich denk wenn ich das on $device weg nehm is das on /dev/sda1 weg
<varyak> aber kann mir das wer bestätigen?^
<varyak> ach ihc machs einfach was solls
<k1l> varyak: kopier das script mal zu 41_custom (z.b.) entzieh dem os_prober das +x und lösch dann bei dem 41_custom den teil nach Longname
<varyak> okay hat geklappt
<varyak> aber wie bekomm ich das "(loader)" weg
<k1l> du kannst aber auch wie gesagt einfach ein komplett eigenes script anlegen (ist im wiki erklärt) und das statisch auf die partition weisen. so oft wird sich die ja auch nicht ändern (nämlich gar nicht, wenn du nicht komplett formatierst)
<varyak> ja schon, aber erstmal will ich das vorhandene editieren^
<kr1s> Hi, Wie kann ich verhindern, dass bei einer nicht aufloesbaren DNS Anfrage, die eigene Domain hinten angehangen wird?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ubuntu-Tweak hat auch noch einen Paketquellen-Editor eingebaut.. damit kann man auch super die Paketquellen und die Pakete anschauen..
<kr1s> Angenommen meine host ist: a.b.foo.de und ich sende einen ping an awlerhwer.de wird dieser an awlerhwer.de.b.foo.de gesendet
<kr1s> Und angenommen awlerhwer.de existiert nicht :)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hab ich nicht. Und an der Paketverwaltung mit unterschiedlichen Tools rumzumachen kann auch Probleme verursachen (erinner mich da apt-get v. aptitude)
<jokrebel> s/v./vs./
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich nehms auch nur um bequem die alten Kernel zu entfernen, aber da ist es mir auch gerade aufgefallen.
<Wombatsmann> Hallo. Ich bekomme Spammails in evolution bei denen die bilder angezeigt werden obwohl sie ausgeschaltet sind.
<k1l> dreamon: iiiiiiieeeeeks, ubuntu tweak
<magerquark> k1l, das macht doch jeder einmal durch
<k1l> nee, du hast die ppa liste gestern ja nicht gesehen.
<varyak> man warum macht der plöde bootloader nen (loader) hinter windows
<k1l> varyak: letztes mal jetzt: mach nen custom script und gut ist
<varyak> nix da, das wird ausgetüftelt
<kr1s> Ich vermute es hat was mit /etc/resolve.conf und dem parameter  zu tun. Der nimmt standard
<jokrebel> varyak: Gibts da nicht wichtigeres, als wie der 2 Sekunden vorhandene Grub-Screen aussieht?
<kr1s> Ich vermute es hat was mit /etc/resolve.conf und dem parameter "search" zu tun. Dieser haengt bei default den eigenen host an. Wie kann ich das verhindern?
<varyak> hmm im moment nicht
<varyak> will halt das alles perfekt ist
<varyak> och man jetzt kann ich nicht mal nen alter kernel entfernen
<k1l> hab ich doch oben verlinkt
<varyak> ach jetzt will er, komisch
<dreamon> k1l, Von diesen Paketquellen waren 95% Leichen. Kein einziges Paket war damit installiert gewesen. Diese wurden alle bei dist-upgrade deaktiviert. Ich hab sie nur niemals gelöscht. Die meisten #deb waren deaktiviert. 
<esca> Hi kann mir wer sagen ob ubuntu ohne Probleme mit dem Asus E45M1-M Pro rennt?
<jokrebel> !hcl > esca: 
<kubine>  esca:: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<esca> ok danke, kannte ich noch nicht. werde da mal suchen
<jokrebel> esca: Sonstige Hardwareberatung bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic plazieren, Danke.
<k1l> esca: http://www.google.de/search?&q=ubuntu+Asus+E45M1-M+Pro  ansonsten ist es sehr unwarscheinlich, dass hier jemand _genau_ dein modell hat
<kubine> Title: ubuntu Asus E45M1-M Pro - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<varyak> ach verdammte axt, krieg das loader nich weg
<varyak> was solls, kommt halt das customscript
<bensen> brauche hilfe in sachen picasa 3.9 in ubunut 10.04 lte
<bensen> installation
<dreamon> bensen, 3.9 gibts glaub nicht mehr als linux version.. sondern nur noch über wine?
<bensen> hab eine anleitung gefunden, hänge jetzt aber am vorletzten schritt..
<bensen> dar ich den link mal posten?
<k1l> bensen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Picasa  roten kasten beachten
<dreamon> gib mal link.. 
<kubine> Title: Picasa › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bensen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86452/how-would-i-install-picasa-3-9
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How would I install Picasa 3.9? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<bensen> habe die anleitung befolgt und kann die 3er version von picasa starten
<k1l> und was macht das?
<bensen> nun hänge ich an dem punkt wo das extrahiert 3.9 setup in das prog. verzeichnis kopiert werden soll 
<bensen> sudo cp -r /tmp/.wine_picasa/drive_c/Program\ Files/Google/Picasa3/* /opt/google/picasa/3.0/wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Google/Picasa3/
<bensen> zumindest verstehe ich diesen schritt so
<Blindie> moin
<k1l> "20 down vote accepted
<k1l> 	
<k1l> This should work and allow you to install the latest version of Picasa for Windows over the Linux version without needing to install wine in your system."
<bensen> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Blindie> giebt esbei ubuntu die möglichkeit zu scrollen, indehm man auf das mausrad klickt und die maus nach oben/unten bewegt?
<Blindie> also wie bei windows?
<bensen> danke erstmal ..
<bensen> ne idee?
<bensen> was sagen die experten?
<k1l> oha, da wird der ie6 benutzt um sich einzuloggen. herrje
<bensen> ie6? ich?
<k1l> in deiner anleitung, ja
<Blindie> wer macht den sowas????
<jokrebel> Blindie: Wenn es das benutzte Programm kann, ja.
<Blindie> ich dachte das wär ne funktion wie rechts/links klick
<Blindie> also systemweit
<jokrebel> Blindie: Nicht das ich wüste.
<jokrebel> +s
<Blindie> verdammt
<k1l> bensen: wie im ersten satz deiner anleitung erwähnt. hast du denn ein linux picasa installiert, auf das das 3.9 gelegt werden soll?
<Blindie> das gieng immer so schön schnell
<bensen> Kil: hab ich. kann das 3er auch ausführen, nur der befehlt des überkopierens klappt nicht.
<bensen> hier noch mal der punkt an dem ich hänge: 
<bensen> sudo cp -r /tmp/.wine_picasa/drive_c/Program\ Files/Google/Picasa3/* /opt/google/picasa/3.0/wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Google/Picasa3/
<bensen> Fehler: cp: Aufruf von stat für „/tmp/.wine_picasa/drive_c/Program Files/Google/Picasa3/*“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bensen> nun ist es so das das setup des 3.9 auch ausgeführt wird. ich glaube nur nicht den richtigen zielpfad zu erwischen
<bensen> kann das 3.9 übringes nach dem setup auch einmalig ausführen. falls diese info hilft?
<bensen> Kil: sind Sie noch bei mir?
<Guest71792> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bensen> noch jemand am start?
<apollo13> rot - gelb - grün - GO
<bensen> sauber: apollo13
<bensen> wo sind all die konsolen kenner?
<bekks> moin
<bensen> moin, bock zu helfen?
<bensen> jetzt mal im ernst. ist hier noch jemand am start?
<bekks> ! frag > bensen 
<kubine>  bensen: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<bensen> möchte picasa 3.9 nach einer im netzt gefundenen anleitung auf ein ubuntu 10.04 lts installieren. hänge am letzten punkt fest..
<apollo13> Datei oder nicht Verzeichnis nicht gefunden ist doch ziemlich eindeutig…
<bensen> muss ich zugeben. bin nur nicht in der lage zu ergründen ob das quell, oder ziel gemeint ist
<apollo13> quelle
<apollo13> zumindest deckt sich das mit dem text
<bensen> o.k denke ich auch, kann ja das 3er picasa auch ausführen. nun fragt mich das 3.9er setup nach einem zielpfad. kann mir jemand sagen welchen ich (nach der anleitung) nehmen soll? 
 * bekks kennt nicht mal die Anleitung.
<Blindie> kann mir schnell jemand sagen wo $http_proxy, $ftp_proxy und $http_proxy gespeichert werden?
<bensen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86452/how-would-i-install-picasa-3-9
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How would I install Picasa 3.9? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
 * apollo13 hat picasa noch nie verwendet
<Blindie> *$https_proy
<Blindie> *x
<bekks> Blindie: u.a. in der /etc/wgetrc ~/.wgetrc oder in deiner Desktopumgebung.
<Blindie> hm, in der wgetrc, profile und apt_conf musste ich das noch extra eintragen
<GordonShamway> Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand bzgl. eines Lirc Problms helfen? "irw" zeigt mir keine Tastendrucke an
<ppq> GordonShamway: was für hardware, wie hast du sie eingerichtet?
<GordonShamway> Ich habe einen Acer Revo R610. Ubuntu 10.04. Habe Lirc aus den Quellen, den Treiber nachbearbeitet und neu kompiliert. irw zeigt nichts an. Beim einstecken eines anderen Recievers mit einer anderen Fernbedienung sehe ich in irw ausgaben
<GordonShamway> über lsusb sehe ich den reciever auch
<GordonShamway> in /dev ist auch ein lirc eintrag
<GordonShamway> ich bin dieser Anleitung gefolgt: http://www.loggn.de/ubuntu-lirc-konfiguration-mit-rc6-ir605q-147a-e03e-und-logitech-harmony/#comment-18403
<bensen>  o.k. ich sehe, das ist hier für erwachsene :-) danke dennoch!
<jokrebel> bensen: ?
<vpn2> wer von euch hat die gui für den network-manager-openvpn mit verbindung zu eigenen server installiert und drückt mal auf exportieren um das mit meinen einstellungen zu vergleichen
<vpn2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405912/
<kubine> Title: openvpn-gui-exportiere-einstellungen › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vpn2> das sind meine einstellungen  aus dem network-manager-openvpn
<bensen> jokrebel: jupp?
<jokrebel> bensen: [21:00] <bensen>  o.k. ich sehe, das ist hier für erwachsene :-) …was meinst Du damit?
<bensen> hab vorgestern beschlossen wech von windows, hinzu ubuntu. bin entsprechend neu. hier werden recht komplexe themen besprochen. ich versuche picasa 3.9 zu installieren...
<vpn2> $ sudo service openvpn restart >>> geht
<jokrebel> bensen: Was nicht erklärt, weshalb das nicht auch für minderjährige sein soll. Aber ich seh grad, dass wie diese liebr nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern sollten.
<vpn2> bensen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Picasa
<kubine> Title: Picasa › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bensen> danke. ist mir aber bekannt. hier mein vorhaben:
<bensen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86452/how-would-i-install-picasa-3-9
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How would I install Picasa 3.9? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<bensen> wir hier wine genutzt?
<ppq> bensen: pack bitte mal alles, was du im terminal bisher gemacht hast - befehle *und* ihre ausgaben - in einen pastebin
<ppq> ja
<ppq> !paste > bensen
<kubine>  bensen: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<vpn2> das picasa läft nur noch mit wine
<bensen> ok. danke
<bensen> [paste:405917:Picasa 3.9 ohne wine]
<ppq> bensen: url bitte ;)
<bensen> paste:405917:Picasa 3.9 ohne wine
<bekks> Das ist keine URL :)
<vpn2> url ist in der browserleiste
<bensen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86452/how-would-i-install-picasa-3-9
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How would I install Picasa 3.9? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> bensen: den link zum paste meinte ich
<bekks> bensen: Wie ist die URL zu deinem paste?
<bensen> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405917/
<kubine> Title: Picasa 3.9 ohne wine › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bensen> nu ab ichßs
<ppq> manno.
<ppq> bensen: ich meinte das, was du in deinem terminal eingegeben hast :D
<jokrebel> hehe
<bensen> kommt, moment..
<bensen> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405922/
<kubine> Title: Hier komme ich nicht weiter › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> bensen: Was hast Du davor alles eingegeben, und was waren die Ausgaben?
<ppq> bensen:  du kannst in deinem terminalfenster (die konsole) den text markieren, also das protokoll von den befehlen, die du dort abgesetzt hast und ihren ausgaben
<ppq> und in einen pastebin kopieren. hätte mich vielleicht klarer ausdrücken sollen :)
<bensen> kommt, moment..
<bensen> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405932/
<kubine> Title: genauer › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vpn2> suche anleitung network-manager-openvpn » keine konsole peile es nicht! hoffnungsloser fall | paste der exportierten einstellungen ist weiter oben
<bekks> vpn2: Dein Satz | Zusammenhang | Suche.
<bensen> verstehe nicht wo der ordner "/tmp/.wine_picasa/drive" angelegt werden soll, bzw ob dies ein ordner ist.
<bensen> gibt es pfade mit punkten  /.xyz/   ?
<bekks> bensen: "/tmp/.wine_picasa/drive" ist eine aboslute Pfadangabe.
<bekks> Natürlich gibt es Pfade mit .
<bensen> o.k. daher der punkt
<bensen> ps: bin ein kind von gates :-(
<ppq> bensen: und du hast um installier den windows-pfad auf C:\Program Files\Google\Picasa3 belassen? und nicht etwa C:\Programme oder sowas?
<ppq> *im
<bensen> der pfad ist automatisch Z:\tmp\picasa . habe die anleitung so verstanden das ich "default" verwenden soll
<bensen> ich meine den pfad im setup fenster von picasa
<vpn2> die .conf wird von der gui importiert als gateaway erscheint die IP.vom.server die keys: >client.crt>CA.crt>client.key werden übernommen> haken für alle benutzer verfügbar>haken automatisch verbinden
<ppq> bensen: aha, dann ist es nach /tmp/picasa installiert worden, nicht etwa nach /tmp/.wine_picasa/drive_c/Program\ Files/Google/Picasa3/
<ppq> bensen: probier den befehl mal mit /tmp/picasa/*    statt      /tmp/.wine_picasa/drive_c/Program\ Files/Google/Picasa3/*
<bensen> mach ich sofort!..
<ppq> bensen: vorausgesetzt, das hieß wirklich genau Z:\tmp\picasa 
<ppq> sieh dich einfach in /tmp mal um sonst
<vpn2> hallo bekks: das sind die einstellungen aus der gui für das openvpn unter dem punkt VPN
<vpn2> die einstellungen exportieren habe ich oben gepastet, es geht um die weiteren einstellungen in der gui | das openvpn startet mit $ sudo service openvpn restart
<bensen> bekks: und ppq: Leute ich bin euch unglaublich dankbar für die gedult. es hat geklappt!!!
<bensen> geduld meine ich natürlich
<ppq> keine ursache
<vpn2> beim nächsten punkt erweiterte einstellungen> Allgemein:> Gateaway port > LZO-komprimierung>TAP gerät verwenden ist ein haken gesetzt
<vpn2> erweiterte einstellungen > sicherheit >aes 256 cbc -sha1
<bekks> vpn2: Statt hier die Einstellungen zu erzählen, sag uns doch viel lieber, was denn das eigentliche Problem ist.
<vpn2> erweiterte einstellungen ? tls authentifizierung ?
<vpn2> ich bekomme keine verbindung hin
<bekks> Was sagen die Logs?
<vpn2> var.log kann ich anbieten musste ewig scrollen
<bekks> vpn2: Kannst Du uns mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a nopasten?
<vpn2> lsb_relaese: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<bekks> Du hast den BEfehl falsch geschrieben.
<vpn2> abgeschrieben habe ich den
<bekks> Hast du nicht.
<bekks> Du hast lsb_relaese geschrieben, ich habe lsb_release -a geschrieben.
<vpn2> No LSB modules are available. ubuntu 10.04.4 lts
<vpn2> $ uname -a
<vpn2> Linux c3 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:13:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<vpn2> bin wieder da
<k4v> hi, weiß jemand, ob ich eine bridge ohne ip adresse einrichten kann? für libvirt brauche ich ein einfaces bridge device...
<bekks> brctl create ...
<k4v> in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bekks> In einer root shell.
<vpn2> sollte jemand ein howto zu dem network-manager-openvpn finden bitte hier rein >>> nach 20 Stunden ist heute ein weiterer tag vergangen , ich muss schlafen gute nacht
<MarkusH> vpn2: ich weiß ja nicht was du machst, aber ich habe gerade testetshalber mal das mit OpenVPN und GUI ausprobiert. Der Import hat funktioniert und nach 3 Minuten lief alles. In den 3 Minuten ist das Installieren und Neustarten von networkmanager-daemon aber schon mit eingerechnet
<tueddel> n'abend. kurze frage, wie kann ich eine minimierte anwendung wieder herholen aus der dash, wenn ich davon mehrere geöffnet habe?
<tueddel> habe z.b. mehrere male xterm auf, sind alle minimiert, sehe die auch in der dash. jedoch, wenn ich da dann drauf klicke, tut sich nichts
<tueddel> habe ubuntu 11.10 hier
<k1l> alt+tab oder super+w ?
<k1l> oder super lange drücken und dann die nummer?
<tueddel> k1l: ah, okay. also super lange drücken, dann die nummer, das geht auch nicht. alt-tab tut sich auch nichts. aber super+w geht
<tueddel> mir fiel gerade auf, dass wenn ich nicht alle xterm's minimiert habe, sondern noch eins offen ist, dann geht das klicken auf das symbol in der dash
<tueddel> dann kriege ich eine auflistung aller xterms. wenn alle minimiert sind, dann nicht
<tueddel> ist das n' bug?
<k1l> joa, könnte an xterm liegen, oder daran wie unity die xterms behandelt.
<tueddel> hm, wollte erst schon schreiben, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen könne, dass es an xterm liege. aber stimmt, mit drei libreoffice writern funktioniert es
<tueddel> na gut. vielen dank nochmal, k1l
<k1l> tueddel: ich weiß nicht, wie sich die xterm dinger benehmen und benennen. und ob die für unity/compiz nicht alle gleich sind oder so unterschiedlich, dass das nicht greift. am besten auf launchpad.net melden
<tueddel> k, mach ich
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-23
<tueddel> ok, der bug ist unter xterm jetzt gemeldet. ich hab' jetzt noch ein problem mit dem master sound regler: im alsamixer hat das setzen zwischen 0 (-46.6dB) und 100% (0dB) gar keinen effekt. über den regler in der taskbar geht es auch unter die 0% (alsamixer zeigt hier keine änderung mehr an), ab da wird der ton dann auch mal leiser. unter welchem paket würde ich das problem melden?
<openvpn> hi suche anleitung für network-manager-openvpn >> so in der art >> http://www.ipcop-forum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=167998 
<kubine> Title: www.ipcop-forum.de Thema anzeigen - HowTo: OpenVPN mit Networkmanager (Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora) (at www.ipcop-forum.de)
<MarkusH> openvpn: ich weiß ja nicht was du machst, aber ich habe gestern Abend testetshalber mal das mit OpenVPN und GUI ausprobiert. Der Import hat funktioniert und nach 3 Minuten lief alles. In den 3 Minuten ist das Installieren und Neustarten von networkmanager-daemon aber schon mit eingerechnet.
<MarkusH> von mir gibt es erst wieder Hilfe, wenn du mir sagst, dass der Client sich anmelden kann wenn du das über das Terminal gemacht hast
<openvpn> MarkusH: hier die konsole ausgabe UND meine .conf
<openvpn> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405942/
<kubine> Title: openvpn-gui › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> oh man...
<koegs> "dev tun", "float, tun-mtu, mssfix, dh, auth, cipher" raus
<koegs> warum man nicht einfach mal die beispielconfig nimmt... (siebten Strich mach)
<geser> koegs: sei froh, dass du keine Kerben in deinen Tisch machst, sonst hast du bald nur noch Spänne :)
<openvpn> koegs: hier steht kein tisch mehr >>> schau mal: das ist eine Bilderbuchanleitung  http://webmail.charite.de/doku/openvpn/OpenVPN-Anleitung-LINUX.pdf >>> das ist der Ort den ich heute noch aufsuchen werde ... die 4 Dateien liegen in     /home/m3/openvpn/ ... 
<openvpn> paste mir doch mal bitte die conf wie diese deiner ansicht nach aussehen sollte, die IPvomserver trage ich dann selbst ein
<koegs> openvpn: "cat /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/sample-config-files/client.conf" da findest du die config
<apollo13> als ob er das lesen und befolgen würde…
<koegs> kopier die in dein home-verzeichnis und passe nur die die Pfade zu den Schlüsseln und die IP vom Server an, sonst nix!
<koegs> im übrigen, weil ich einen kommentar nicht lassen kann, wenn du deinen Link zur Doku folgen würdest, sähe deine exportierte config aus dem network-manager nicht so aus
<openvpn> mom...diese conf importiere ich in den networkmanager ... bin dabei ...
<Judge> moin, moin :)
<brkolog> huijohitie
<MarkusH> openvpn: nimm bitte absolute Pfade zu den .crt, .key und .pem dateien
<MarkusH> openvpn: und der programmaufruf MIT --config ist richtig
<MarkusH> siehe dazu "man openvpn"
<MarkusH> abgesehen davon willst/kannst du als normaler user nicht den user und die gruppe von openvpn deamon ändern
<openvpn> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405947/
<kubine> Title: openvpn-conf-und-fehlermaldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<openvpn> VPN-verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden
<deem> openvpn: da steht doch Cannot load certificate file vpn-maschine-client.crt: error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:
<deem> was glaubst du wohl, was der fehler ist?
<openvpn> die absoluten pfade in die .conf eintragen?
<openvpn> ich glaube an gar nichts mehr
<koegs> wieso hältst du dich nicht einfach mal an das, was man dir sagt...
<openvpn> ich will geballtes wissen
<MarkusH> openvpn: 120223 095434    MarkusH | openvpn: nimm bitte absolute Pfade zu den .crt, .key und .pem dateien
<MarkusH> bitte, bitte, bitte ließ was wir dir schreiben.
<apollo13> und das hier ist die master config (one to rule them all ;) ) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/555404/
<kubine> Title: Paste #555404 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<openvpn> das habe ich gestern schon gemacht und da waren die pfade doppelt, ausserdem habe ich keine .pem
<MarkusH> openvpn: dann ist bei dir was ganz schief
 * apollo13 hat auch keine .pem, für was auch
<koegs> in der config steht auch nix von .pem...
<koegs> MarkusH: wofür willst du ne .pem?
<openvpn> es bleibt spannend
<MarkusH> koegs: stimmt, brauch ich nur auf serverseite
<MarkusH> für DH
<koegs> openvpn: wie sieht die fehlermeldung mit absoluten Pfaden in der config dann aus?
<MarkusH> ich hatte das nur dort http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405942/ gesehen
<kubine> Title: openvpn-gui › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarkusH> und nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht ^^
<apollo13> MarkusH: .pem brauchst du nie
<apollo13> oder schon? mal gucken :þ
<koegs> apollo13: für DH schon
<koegs> aber eben nur serverseitig
<apollo13> okay
<apollo13> und meine crl ist auch pem
<uhu> hey leute, kann mir jemand nochmal mit meinem grafiktreiber problem helfen? nachdem ich jetzt alle fglrx treiberreste von system entfernt habe, habe ich den radeon treiber erfolgreich installiert.
<uhu> nur zeigt er nun im unity 3d modus lediglich das hintergrundbild, keine panels o.ä.
<Haferstroh> Hallo, kennt jemand von euch die Distribution "liqiud lemur" ?
<koegs> !ot > Haferstroh 
<kubine>  Haferstroh: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Haferstroh> Du weißt doch garnicht, worauf ich hinauswill
<apollo13> Haferstroh: egal, mit nicht existierenden distributionen bist du hier falsh :)
<beaver74> uhu, du solltest deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ein 'lspci | grep VGA' pasten 
<Haferstroh> wieso ist sie nichtexistent ?
<koegs> Haferstroh: du kriegst dafür hier keinen support und du musst hier darüber nicht diskutieren, fertig
<Haferstroh> wer sagt denn das ich dafür hier unterstützung will ?
<apollo13> Haferstroh: weil es kein ubuntu ist, ergo hier kein support und wenn du keinen support brauchst ist das der falsche channel
<TheInfinity> Haferstroh: einfach ins ot mit sowas. ist doch ganz einfach. :)
<Haferstroh> Ich will einfach nur wissen, ob jemand schon einmal die dortige, modifizierte Oberfläche jemand bei sich eingebunden hat. 
<Haferstroh> Ist kein Grund hier so arschig zu werden !
<koegs> kein support-frage, frag bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, danke, das letzte mal
<uhu> beaver74: hier ist meine xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405952/ und hier die lspci ausgabe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405957/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<uhu> es scheint als wäre der intel treiber aktiv
<Haferstroh> doch ich finde das ist sehr wohl eine "support" frage, wenn man wissen will,  ob eine bestimmte Oberfläche von dort bei ubuntu benutzt werden kann
<TheInfinity> Haferstroh: dafür müsstest du erstmal dort anfragen was das für ne oberfläche ist / woher man die bekommt
<TheInfinity> Haferstroh: bei der installation können wir dir gern behilflich sein, nicht aber beim bekommen des designs, das wäre ein fall für den liquid lemur support
<openvpn> /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf habe ich nicht in /etc
<openvpn> es ist hoffnungslos, ich installieren neu
<openvpn> ja, alles
<beaver74> uhu, ja, sehe ich auch so.. hast du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. wenn ja, paste die dann auch mal
<Haferstroh> TheInfinity, muß ich mich dort mal umschauen. Die Icons und das ganze drumherum sieht nämlich ziemlich gut aus . Danke schön
<beaver74> uhu, 'dpkg -l | grep intel' gleich hinterher
<deem> Haferstroh: das sieht nach einem ganz stinknormalen kde aus
<openvpn> vielen dank an alle! 
<Haferstroh> nee das ist xfce 4.8
<Haferstroh> @ deem
<apollo13> muhaha neuinstallieren weil ihn mein config file verwirrt, strike :þ
<uhu> beaver74: hier die xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405962/ mit der startet x aber überhaupt nicht mehr, deshalb start ich im moment ohne. und hier die dpkg -l ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405967/
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> uhu, danke
<uhu> beaver74, bitte und auch danke :)
<beaver74> uhu, du hast die xorg.conf also umbenannt, oder wie startest du ohne?
<uhu> beaver74: ich hab die aus dem /etc/X11/ ordner genommen
<beaver74> jo
<MarkusH> Haferstroh: wenn es dir nur um das iconset geht, dann gibt es das unabhängig von dem ganzen desktopmanger
 * MarkusH hat das mal ausprobiert. Aber mir fällt der name gerade nicht ein
<beaver74> uhu, warum hast du die intel Pakete noch im System?
<uhu> beaver74: eigentlich hätt ich ja die hybrid grafik, aber die krieg ich nicht zum laufen
<deem> uhu: die funktioniert auch nicht unter linux.
<uhu> deem: ja eben
<beaver74> uhu, ich würde 'xserver-xorg-video-intel' und 'libdrm-intel1' löschen, falls du wirklich die ATI lieber zum laufen bringen möchtest.. ist da schon alles versucht worden?
<deem> wenn du energiesparend arbeitenwillst kannst du ja die intel grafik nutzen, ansonsten versuchs doch einfach mal mit der anderen karte
<uhu> beaver74: nein in die richtung hab ich noch gar nichts versucht
<beaver74> uhu, welche hättest du denn lieber laufen?
<uhu> die ati karte
<beaver74> ok, dann werfe bitte die gesamten intel Pakete runter
<uhu> beaver74, ok. sollte das ganze dann mit der xorg.conf funktionieren oder brauch ich die gar nicht?
<beaver74> eigentlich wird die nicht mehr gebraucht
<uhu> ok ich versuchs mal
<deem> wenn du die ati karte mit dem radeon treiber verwenden willst, solltest du den kernel-parameter "radeon.modeset=1" in der /etc/default/grub eintragen
<koegs> apollo13: ich frag mich vor allem, was es ihm bringen soll
<uhu> deem, das hab ich bereits gemacht
<beaver74> deem, gibt es dazu einen Wiki Eintrag, den uhu befolgen könnte?
<uhu> beaver74, wie genauch soll ich das intel zeug entfernen?
<uhu> *genau
<beaver74> uhu, mit 'apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<deem> beaver74: nicht das ich wüsste.
<uhu> beaver74 ok passt :D
<deem> uhu: hattest du da den fglxr treiber aktiv oder hast du da noch die intel karte in benutzung gehabt?
<beaver74> :) schön
<uhu> deem, der fglrx treiber lief nie wirklich
<uhu> ich reboote kurz
<deem> wenn du den kernel parameter aktivierst, aber andere treiber benutzt werden sollen, dann kann das nicht funktionieren
<deem> du brauchst auch keine xorg.conf, wenn du den kernel parameter verwendest
<uhu> ah ok
<beaver74> uhu, dann würde ich mir jetzt nochmal 'dpkg -l | grep intel' ansehen, um zu schauen ob wirklich alles entfernt ist.. wenn nicht, weiter die intel Pakete removen
<apollo13> koegs: ich frag mich das nicht :)
<beaver74> uhu, entferne *alles* was mit intel zu tun hat
<beaver74> uhu, dann starte dein X nochmal neu und paste und die /var/log/Xorg.0.log bitte neu
<beaver74> *uns
<beaver74> ah :) "uhu, entferne *alles* was mit intel zu tun hat", "dann starte dein X nochmal neu und paste uns die /var/log/Xorg.0.log bitte neu"
<Haferstroh> Ich hab mir xubuntu12.04 in VBox installiert. Jetzt gibt es ja die Möglichkeit die Gasterweiterungen über den Menüpunkt zu installieren oder über die Xubuntu eigene Einblendung via "vorhandene Treiber". Was ist denn die bessere Vorgehensweise ?
<uhu> beaver74: reicht es nicht den xserver-xorg-intel zu entfernen?
<uhu> beaver74: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405972/ das ist die aktuelle xorg.0.log
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Haferstroh, du solltest die selbe Version der VBox Gasterweiterung installieren wie deine VBox.. die aus den Paketquellen muss nicht unbedingt passend sein
<beaver74> uhu, doch, das dürfte auch ausreichen.. nur warum solltest du die anderen intel Pakete nicht auch deinstallieren, das System soll ja auch sauber sein
<uhu> ich kann die libdrm-intel1 nicht löschen, da hängt zu viel dran
<Haferstroh> okay dann bin ich ja richtig vorgegangen :-) 
<beaver74> uhu, ok, ist das Modul 'radeon' geladen.. lsmod gibt da Aufschluss.
<deem> beaver74: nur weil es geladen ist, heißt das nicht, dass es auch verwendet wird :P
<beaver74> geladen wäre aber schon mal nicht schlecht
<uhu> geladen ist es
<beaver74> weil verwendet wird es ja nicht :)
<uhu> ok...
<deem> beaver74: noch nicht
<uhu> beaver74: ist nicht i915 der intel treiber?
<deem> uhu: nächster schritt wäre xorg.conf löschen und mit dem kernel parameter booten
<beaver74> uhu, i915 ist der intel Treiber, ja
<Haferstroh> wenn ich bei xubuntu12.04 versuche xfwm durch compiz zu ersetzen, dann lassen sich die Fenter nicht verschieben und es wird mir auch nur eine virtuelle Arbeitsfläche zur Verfügung gestellt. Weiß jemand warum das soist ?
<uhu> "radeon.modeset=1" ist der parameter im /etc/default/grub, ja?
<jokrebel> Haferstroh: Für kommende Versionen bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1
<deem> uhu: ja
<uhu> beaver74: ich frage deshalb weil das meine lsmod | grep radeon ausgabe ist: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405977/
<kubine> Title: lsmod | grep radeon › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> deem, uhu hat den Kernel damit schon geladen.. weist du da weiter?
<deem> beaver74: wenn andere treiber im spiel sind kann er damit so viel laden wie er will
<uhu> deem: das heißt jetzt für das weitere vorgehen?
<deem> uhu: alle treiber runterschmeißen, die xorg.conf löschen und neu booten
<deem> drm deutet daraufhin, dass das modesetting vom kernel noch aktiv ist
<uhu> deem: die xorg.conf hab ich bereits gelöscht und den inteltreiber eigentlich auch. nach dem neubooten hat sich aber nichts geändert
<beaver74> uhu, schau mal was 'dpkg -l | grep drm' sagt.. paste das mal
<deem> uhu: und nopaste dann auch mal deine "etc&default/grub"
<uhu> beaver74 deem: dpkg -l: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405982/ grub: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405987/
<kubine> Title: dpkg -l | grep drm › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<maharadja> hey 
<maharadja> ich hab gestern wubi installiert ging alles super aber nach dem neustart komm ich nich in ubuntu rein bildschirm is schwarz oben links is son blinkender balken und nix passiert sonst
<maharadja> kann mir da einer sagen was das bedeutet?
<beaver74> uhu, kannst du das Paket libdrm-intel1 entfernen?
<maharadja> ? wie kann ich das denn versuchen?
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: kurzform: wubi ist mist, installier lieber richtig oder gar nicht.
<maharadja> ok dann instllier ichs richtig :-P dachte so isses einfacher
<beaver74> maharadja, du warst damit nicht gemeint :)
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: ne, wubi ist definitv weniger einfach, dafür aber viel mehr katastrophe.
<uhu> beaver74: das hier ist kommt dabei raus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405992/
<kubine> Title: remove libdrm-intel1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> uhu, also lieber nicht 
<uhu> ja, lieber nicht
<beaver74> uhu, sende nochmal ein 'dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video' .. so langsam weiß ich aber leider nicht mehr weiter :(
<beaver74> was habt ihr da immer nur für Probleme ;)
<uhu> beaver74: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405997/ ja ich weiß auch nicht. mir scheints immer, als passiere das nur mir :D
<kubine> Title: dpkg -l | grep › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> uhu, du hattest geschrieben "[...] habe ich den radeon treiber erfolgreich installiert." .. wie bist du denn da vorgegangen?
<beaver74> uhu, sieht eher nach einem nicht unbekanntem intel/radeon auf einer Maschine Problem aus, also keinen Kopf machen :)
<uhu> beaver74: bin danach vorgegangen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#How_to_File_a_Bug_Report
<kubine> Title: X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> uhu, gibt es denn einen Grund warum xserver-xorg-video-radeon und nicht xserver-xorg-video-ati verwendet wird, wie hier beschrieben? - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon
<kubine> Title: radeon › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uhu> beaver74: es wird doch bei beiden xserver-xorg-video-ati verwendet
<beaver74> uhu, jedenfalls würde ich jetzt alle xserver-xorg-video-* Pakete erst mal entfernen, dann xserver-xorg-video-ati neu installieren
<uhu> beaver74
<uhu> ok
<uhu> :D
<beaver74> :)
<uhu> beaver74: damit werden allerdings auch folgende pakete entfernt: ubuntu-desktop xorg xserver-xorg. ist das sinnvoll?
<beaver74> uhu, das sind afaik nur metapakete.. sollte passen
<beaver74> wenn nicht, vormerken, und wieder nachinstallieren
<beaver74> uhu, achte mal darauf ob xserver-xorg-video-ati die nicht wieder selber nachinstalliert
<uhu> beaver74: diese pakete wurde automatisch mitinstalliert: xserver-xorg-video-mach64 xserver-xorg-video-r128 xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<uhu> muss ich jetzt die oben genannten pakete nachträglich installieren?
<beaver74> uhu, hau xserver-xorg-video-ati wieder runter und installiere nur xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<beaver74> uhu, ich würde es versuchen, schau dir an was eine Installation von 'ubuntu-desktop xorg xserver-xorg' noch mit installieren würde
<beaver74> uhu, xserver-xorg-video-ati scheint auch ein Metapaket zu sein, und installiert alle Produkte von ATI.. -radeon sollte uns genügen
<beaver74> man will sein System ja sauber haben
<beaver74> auch wenn die wohl nicht stören dürften
<uhu> beaver74: ok ich hab jetzt nur xserver-xorg-video-radeon und die obigen 3 pakete installiert. bei den dreien war sonst nichts mehr dabei
<beaver74> schön
<uhu> ich versuchs jetz mal mit nem reboot
<beaver74> gut.. nu würde ich neustarten.. muss bestimmt nicht, aber würde es einfach machen. Dann nochmal X starten und die log pasten
<beaver74> jap
<beaver74> cu
<uhu> beaver74: so. x ist nicht mehr hochgefahren. also musste ich kurzerhand xserver-xorg-video-intel wieder installieren
<beaver74> warum musstest du das?
<uhu> beaver74: hier die xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406002/ das system verlangt den intel treiber. keine ahnung warum
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> lass denn runter, du willst kein Intel
<uhu> nur damit konnte ich x starten
<k1l> hast du nicht nen dual gpu ding?
<uhu> ja hab ich
<k1l> welche karten?
<uhu> intel und ati mobility hd 5650
<k1l> und welche hast du im bios ausgestellt?
<uhu> radeon
<uhu> keine
<k1l> und warum wunderst du dich, dass er nen intel treiber will?
<uhu> durch die abgespeckte bios version ist das deaktivieren der gpus nicht möglich
<deem> das ist ja wieder was anderes
<deem> wir sind davon ausgegangen, dass du die andere deaktiviert hattest
<uhu> deem: inwiefern
<uhu> ich hab gar keine deaktiviert
<deem> ja. und wie ich vorhin schon sagte funktioniert das nicht unter linux
<deem> du musst eine deaktivieren
<k1l> uhu: wenn der rechner bootet läuft er warscheinlich mit intel. und dann denkt ubuntu: ok nutze ich den intel treiber
<uhu> k1l: ok, aber wie sollte ich dann die intel karte deaktivieren?
<k1l> uhu: wenn du das im bios nicht kannst gar nicht
<k1l> uhu: da die hersteller nicht die treiber liefern dauert es das mit dem nachbauen der treiber. bei nvidia ist man auf einem fast schon nutzbaren level. bei ati weiss ichs nicht
<beaver74> und da kann man Ubuntu auch nicht unterstützen indem man nur die radeon module installiert und ggf. die xorg.conf entsprechend anpasst?
<k1l> beaver74: wenns richtig gut läuft hast du dann gar kein x mehr :/
<beaver74> kann man ja notfalls wieder rückgängig machen
<beaver74> jedenfalls hätte ich mir jetzt nochmal lsmod angesehen ob die i915 module da raus sind.. dann evtl. ein 'apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core" gemacht, wie im Wiki beschrieben, und eine default xorg.conf angelegt. mit einem 'Driver "radeon"' Eintrag
<uhu> k1l: dann bleibt mir also nichts anderes übrig als ohne 3d unterstützung beim intel treiber zu bleiben?
<beaver74> wenn das alles nicht tut, ist da eh was krum und die Intel will verwendet werden.. soweit mir das klar ist
<k1l> so mit normalen treibern wird das nichts
<uhu> beaver74: lsmod zeigt mir noch das 915 modul an
<beaver74> ja, jetzt schon :)
<uhu> ja klar :)
<beaver74> uhu, dazu müsste xserver-xorg-video-intel auch wieder deinstalliert werden, denke ich mal
<uhu> beaver74: hab ich bereits. braucht wohl nen reboot
<beaver74> uhu, steht in der /etc/modules was von intel?
<k1l> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/baustelle-hybrid-grafikkarten/2/?highlight=switcheroo#post-3977617 http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Hybrid-Grafikkarten
<kubine> Title: Vga switcheroo - Gentoo Linux Wiki (at en.gentoo-wiki.com)
<k1l> das ist wie gesagt nichts, was man einfach hinbekommt. lest euch bitte erstmal in das thema ein und entscheidet dann ob die systeme heutzutage weit genug sind
<uhu> beaver74: in der /etc/modules steht nichts von intel
<uhu> k1l: danke
<beaver74> versuch nochmal was ich schrieb, klappt das alles nicht, und in den von k1l genannten Artikeln geht auch nichts weiter hervor oder deutet darauf hin dass das zZ nicht möglich ist, wirst du die Intel vorerst verwenden müssen
<k1l> forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ati-grafigkarte-geht-nicht/  hier nochma der aktuelle stand grob aufgelistet
<k1l> beaver74: ich setz nen bier darauf, dass es nicht geht :/ der nutzt halt erstmal die intel und schaltet beim belasten die ati dazu. das umschalten klappt nur mit win treibern bisher. da ist der hund begraben
<beaver74> ahso, jo
<beaver74> schön schade
<uhu> beaver74: danke für deine afuwändigen bemühungen!
<beaver74> habe ich gerne gemacht, bitte
<uhu> ach ja eine frage habe ich noch: warum habe ich nun keine 3d unterstützung mehr bzw. warum haben meine einstellungen in compiz keine auswirkungen?
<beaver74> uhu, schau dir die /var/log/Xorg.0.log an, sollte daraus hervorgehen.. evtl. hatten wir ein Paket gelöscht was benötigt wird.. geh das log hier dann nochmal durch.. an den gelöschten xserver-xorg-video-* Paketen wird es nicht liegen, da sind jetzt ausschließlich die relevanten auf deinem Rechner
<beaver74> ah, war ja zu spät :/
<beaver74> uhu, 3D Unterstützung wieder wie zuvor?
<uhu> beaver74: bevor ich den ati treiber installieren wollte, hatte ich die 3d unity oberfläche
<beaver74> und tut die wieder wie geünscht, mit dem intel?
<beaver74> +w
<uhu> ne, unity 3d wird nicht mehr unterstützt
<uhu> zudem bleiben die compiz einstellungen ohne ergebnis
<beaver74> was bevor wir beide hier losgelegt hatten noch alles ok war?
<uhu> ne, das war gestern schon :)
<uhu> da hab ich mit dem fglrx treiber begonnen
<beaver74> puh :) dann bin ich ja fein raus
<uhu> :D
<beaver74> schau dir die /var/log/Xorg.0.log an..
<profus2> hallo
<profus2> kennt sich jemand mit usb lesern aus?
<profus2> was muss ich nach dem anstecken in den usb port
<profus2> unternehmen?
<uhu> beaver74: gibt leider auch keinen aufschluss darüber
<profus2> scm scr 335
<jokrebel> profus2: Manchmal gar nichts. Steck halt mal ne Karte rein und schau was passiert.
<uhu> beaver74: das hier die ausgabe des unity_support_test
<uhu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406007/
<kubine> Title: unity_support_test › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<profus2> passiert absolut nichts
<jokrebel> profus2: Was sagt ein "lsusb" im Terminal zu Deinem Reader?
<k1l> profus2: nopaste bitte mal "lsusb" und "dmesg" in einen nopasteservice
<k1l> !nopaste > profus2 
<kubine>  profus2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<profus2> so? [paste:406012:lsusb]
<beaver74> uhu, versuch mal den xserver-xorg-video-radeon zu entfernen, wenn nicht schon erledigt, und ein 'apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-core'
<k1l> profus2: am besten den ganzen link
<profus2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406012/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> profus2: der wird erkannt. und sollte auch funktionieren, siehe http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hbci-kartenleser-ohne-funktion/#post-2734405
<kubine> Title: HBCI Kartenleser ohne Funktion › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> uhu, wenn das nicht hilft die Suchmaschine mal nach 'vertex buffer object' abgrasen, 'composite' dürfte auch ein Stichwort sein
<k1l> profus2: nopaste mal "dmesg" bitte
<profus2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406017/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<profus2> @kubine: i dont get it :-(
<k1l> !bot > profus2 
<k1l> hmm, naja, kubine ist nen bot :)
<profus2> :)
<koegs> !bot > k1l
<kubine>  k1l: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<PBeck> ich arbeite derzeit stark mit super + d da viele dokumente derzeit auf dem desktop hinterlegt sind. Jedoch schaltet er mir nicht immer auf den desktop um sondern ich muss mehrmals drücken - ist das normal?
<PBeck> reset aller tastaturshortscuts mit gconftool hat auch nichts gebracht
<PBeck> muss immer mehrmals drücken bis ich auf den desktop komme
<profus2> vielen Dank erst mal für Eure Hilfe
<dadrc> PBeck, Compiz?
<PBeck> dadrc: erzähl :)
<dadrc> Meine mich nur zu erinnern, dass ich mal ein ähnliches Problem mit 'nem Shortcut hatte, da hat mir irgendwas in Compiz den Hotkey geklaut, obwohl es deaktiviert war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<PBeck> dadrc: jo guter tipp. Habe gerade geschaut wie man das ändert und ccsm installiert
<PBeck> mal gucken :)
<PBeck> funktioniert nicht besser
<PBeck> hum
<kirsten> hallo, neuerdings bekomme ich immer wenn ich in firefox unterwegs bin und bei google etwas suchen möchte, ein fenster "öffnen von search" und es soll dann eine datei gespeichert werden. Ich nurtzt ubuntu 10.04. weiß jemand von Euch, wie ich das abstellen kann??
<pog> wird eigentlich die bash-script programmierung von Sprachen wie Python verdraengt? Oder ist bash-scripting immer noch hoch aktuell?
<LetoThe2nd> pog: philosophische diskussionen über programmiersprachen -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<pog> jetzt hab ich grad zu diesem channel fuer die frage gewechselt, o.k. ist natuerlich nicht ubuntu spezifisch, sondern best practice
<maharadja> hi also mein problem is das wenn ich linux installieren will er keine festplatte findet
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: windows-fakeraid?
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: der support findet bitte ausschliesslich hier statt.
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: ungefragte queries gelten im IRC als ziemlch unhöflich.
<maharadja> ok also was meinste mit windows-fakeraid?
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: ob die mühle irgend so einen lusitge raidcontroller benutzt.
<maharadja> das mag wohl sein muss ich den aus machen im bios?
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: na, dann wird dein windows nicht mehr booten... du wirst doch wohl wissen wie dein gerät partitioniert ist.
<micha_> Hallo! Ich darf jetzt endlich bei uns in der Schule Ubuntu installieren. Wenn auch nur in nem alten PC-Raum. Wir wollen nur surfen und schreiben.Dazu zwei Fragen.  Die PCs sind sehr alt: Pentium III 500 MHZ, 384 MB RAM. Ich denke Xubuntu wäre dafür genau richtig 1.) oder? 2.)dass Hochfahren dauert sehr lange. Könnte man die Rechner morgens um 7.30 Uhr automatisch hochfahren lassen und nachmittags um 3 wieder automatisch runterfa
<ppq> micha_: selbst mit xubuntu wirds knapp bei 384 mb ram.
<k1l> micha_: ich würde da eher lubuntu benutzen micha_ 
<ppq> ack
<dAnjou> oder ne ganz andere distro
<micha_> ok, lubuntu braucht also weniger. also lubuntu
<dAnjou> ubuntu in seinen varianten ist auch nich immer das allheilmittel
<maharadja> machen wirs anders hab ne 2 TB platte 4 NTFS partitionen wollte linux dadrauf installieren
<ppq> maharadja: ubuntu kannst du nicht auf einer ntfs-partition installieren, da musst du schon eine davon löschen 
<brkolog> interessanter waere eine konsole mit text browser, ausser es soll speziell linux desktop gelernt werden.
<maharadja> kann man pro platte nur 4 partitionen haben?
<micha_> naja, ich wollte schon ein wenig Werbung für Ubuntu machen.
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: wir machen das nicht anders, das allererste was du rausfinden musst ist wie dein plattencontroller konfiguriert ist.
<ppq> micha_: du könntest die alten kisten als thin clients nutzen und einen terminalserver aufsetzen. wobei das ein großes plus an aufwand bedeutet
<dAnjou> micha_: und wie siehts mit thin clients aus?
<dAnjou> hehe
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: und jein - man kann mehr als 4 partitionen haben, dann muss aber eine der ersten 4 als erweiterte konfiguriert sein. wenn das keine ist - dann nein.
<brkolog> also ubuntu kann sich jeder so anschauen, aber so eine neue erfahrung koennte mehr interesse wecken, youtube ginge wohl nicht
<brkolog> micha_: 
<micha_> mit thin clients kenne ich mich so gar nicht aus. Außerdem wird mir kein geld für ein Server zur verfügung gestellt. ich muss irgendwie mit den 8 alten Kisten auskommen :-(
<k1l> maharadja: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> micha_: du hast keine große wahl bei der hardware ... und man muss ja nicht immer so an ubuntu kleben
<brkolog> micha, falls das schneller bootet, waere ja werbung am bootscreen moeglich, und zugleich ein beispiel fuer einen funktionierenden PC. :)
<micha_> ok, welche ditribution würdet ihr denn empfehlen?
<brkolog> ausserdem waere es der konzentration zutraeglich, wenn nicht viele programme gleichzeitig herumschwirren.
<koegs> micha_: guck doch mal in welchem channel du bist ;-)
<brkolog> ubuntu koennte das doch machen
<k1l> micha_: versuch mal lubuntu. 
<micha_> ja, ich wollte ja auch Lubuntu installieren aber einige andere sagen ja, dass das auf den alten kisten wenig sinn ergeben würde...
<micha_> ok, lade mir lubunu gerade runter. Danke
<dAnjou> micha_: nö, probieren geht über studieren
<ppq> micha_: probiers halt auf einem rechner und bild dir selbst ein urteil
<dAnjou> micha_: ich wollt dich nur mental drauf vorbereiten, dich von ubuntu zu lösen
<micha_> momentan läuft window 2000 auf den Rechnern ;) ...
<brkolog> koenntest ja auch beides lassen, zum Vernetzen oder so.
<nevchen> micha_:  windows 2000?
<micha_> ja!
<nevchen> das ist ja schon fast antik ;)
<maharadja> ok also alle 4 partitionen sind primäre und die kann ich nich in eine erweiterte/logische umwandeln ohne datenverlust oder?
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> maharadja: aber wenn du nicht sowieso backups hast sind die daten ja ohnehin unwichtig bzw. eigentlich schon so gut wie gelöscht :P
<maharadja> ok danke @LetoThe2nd ich werde dann mal eine leer machen und dann kann ich die ja löschen 
<micha_> ach so was ist mit meiner zweiten Frage: ist es möglich die Rechner morgends um 8 automatisch zustarten?
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: gibt diverse tricks, aber vermutlich wird keiner entweder ohne zusätzliche hardware oder einen dauernd laufenden rechner auskommen.
<micha_> schade
<x11> hallo,
<x11> wie kann ich denn einstellen, dass vsftpd nicht automatisch startet (beim sys-start)
<dadrc> x11, wie hast du das denn installiert?
<x11> aus den quellen, mit apt-get
<MarkusH> x11: schau dir mal update-rc.d an
<MarkusH> x11: und mal folgenden Wiki-Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd
<kubine> Title: vsftpd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> MarkusH: muss man nicht inzwischen die upstart scripts in /etc/init/ editieren?
<MarkusH> ppq: kA
<MarkusH> warum sollte man das müssen?
<x11> MarkusH, im Wiki-Artikel steht dazu nichts
<ppq> MarkusH: update-rc.d und /etc/rcX.d/ wirken imho nicht mehr, zumindest als ich es das letzte mal probierte
<ppq> ich weiß aber nicht, ob das auch dienste betrifft, die noch ein sysv-init-script haben
<MarkusH> ppq: ich hab nur ein 10.04 hier. Und dort funktioniert der Kram noch
<dadrc> x11, welche Ubuntu-Version überhaupt?
<x11> 10.04
<MarkusH> x11: probier mal "sudo update-rc.d vsftpd disable"
<geser> und hat der Dienst noch ein klassisches Init-Skript oder schon Upstart? (noch sind nicht alle Init-Skripte durch Upstart ersetzt)
<x11> System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/vsftpd do not exist
<MarkusH> toll
<MarkusH> :(
<MarkusH> kA
<MarkusH> ppq: jetzt darfst du :-D
<dadrc> Mit 'nem Texteditor und Rootrechten /etc/init/vsftpd öffnen und die Zeile mit "start on" entsprechend anpassen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart#Verhalten-von-Upstart-beeinflussen
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Und bitte die Warnung da ernst nehmen :)
<x11> ok! :) ,.. also in dem fall weiß ich nicht was ich da tuhe, die conf sieht so aus: http://pastebin.com/1nqHFV3c
<kubine> Title: # vsftpd - FTP Daemon # description "vsftpd daemon" author "Chuck Short (at pastebin.com)
<x11> reicht es den vlt. inhalt aus der klammer bei start on zu entfernen ? :)
<dadrc> ich würd ja dreist Zeile 7 und 8 auskommentieren
<dadrc> Also, # davor, speichern. Dann wird der Dienst nicht mehr automatisch gestartet, sollte aber weiterhin mit "service vsftpd start" startbar sein
<x11> ok, gut. dann proier ich das mal
<x11> läuft, danke!
<NTQ> Hi. Weiß jemand, ob es ein hübsches Client-Addon für SVN für Nautilus gibt?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: keins das wirklich funktioniert.
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: Sonst noch eine Empfehlung neben kdesvn? Grafisch sollte es schon sein.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: nö, kdesvn ist das am wenigsten schlechte das ich kenne ;)
<MarkusH> NTQ: nimm git ;)
<LetoThe2nd> jö, kein schlechter vorschlag. und git gui bzw. gitg sind recht benutzbar.
<NTQ> MarkusH: weil git auch svn ansprechen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: kann es.
<MarkusH> NTQ: git-svn gibt es
<MarkusH> aber wenn du die möglichkeit hast, dann möchtest du überall git nutzen und kein SVN im Hintergrund
<Blindie> kann mir jemand nen gutes codec pack empfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> !codec > Blindie 
<NTQ> ja, ich weiß. aber git gui hat mich überaus verwirrt. das hatte ich bei einem projekt mal verwenden wollen und als es dann mal zu konflikten innerhalb einer datei kam, wusste ich nicht, was ich tun sollte. das heißt alles anders als bei svn. die schönste svn-integration, die ich kenne, gibt es für eclipse.
<MarkusH> LetoThe2nd: jetzt hast du den Bot kaputt gemacht :-P
<Blindie> was willst du mir damit sagen?
<Frickel> !codecs > Blindie
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: schau mal im wiki die codecs-seite an. so lustige lade-alles-auf-einmal-runter packs wie unter windows gibts für linux (zum glück) nicht
<Blindie> dan wird das ja arbeit :(
<Blindie> :X
<Blindie> ähm :D
<watschu> Hallo allerseits. Ich habe eine kleine eeebox als Medienserver. Leider wird meine Festplatte gerade voll, weswegen ich mir eine neue, größere gekauft habe, die ich dort nun einsetzen will. Am liebsten würde ich einfach den Inhalt von der kleinen auf die große Platte kopieren (per USB). Kann das so funktionieren, oder zerschiesse ich mir damit das System?
<dadrc> watschu, ganz so einfach geht das leider nicht
<dadrc> jedenfalls nicht, falls du da auch das Ubuntu drauf hast, nur irgendwelche Daten kopieren ist natürlich kein Problem
<watschu> hm ok, d.h. neue Festplatte rein, neues System draufspielen und dann den Inhalt rüberkopieren
<watschu> ne, da ist auch das ubuntu drauf
<dadrc> Würd ich vorschlagen, dürfte in den meisten Fällen schneller gehen
<nextnewbee> Hallo wie kann ich mir ein Festplatten image als sicherungsdatei einer Systempartition ziehen außer mit dd, finde ich sehr langsam.....
<ppq> nextnewbee: wenn du mit dd die blocksize setzt, ist das so schnell wie deine festplatte eben ist
<ppq> *richtig setzt ;)
<ppq> bs=64k und bs=1M sind bewährte werte
<ppq> oder 10M, probier halt rum. wenn du dd anschmeißt und etwas laufen lässt, kriegst du die datenrate angezeigt, wenn du mit strg+c abbrichst
<ppq> nextnewbee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd
<kubine> Title: dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nextnewbee> okay werde die 10M versuchen bei 1M hat er nämlich 5 Stunden für 40G gebraucht :(
<mgolisch> wirklich?
<nextnewbee> ja
<ppq> nextnewbee: größere werte bedeuten nicht automatisch größere datenraten, probier einfach etwas rum. was bei dir am schnellsten ist, hängt von verschiedenen sachen ab, u.a. vom cache der festplatte
<ppq> watschu: nur mal so aus interesse, wieso lässt du die kleine festplatte nicht in der eeebox und betreibst die große als datengrab für deine medien über usb?
<watschu> das haut platztechnisch nicht so hin und brauche die 2. als externen datenträger (nichtnur f die eeebox)
<ppq> achso
<watschu> aber hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt
<watschu> hat ext4 gegenüber ext2 irgendwelche vorteile?
<MarkusH> ja
<MarkusH> journaling
<MarkusH> z.b.
<watschu> ok
<watschu> gibt es eine möglichkeit, herauszufinden, welche Programme ich nach der Installation von Ubuntu installiert habe?
<watschu> als liste oder so
<Frickel> watschu: eine möglichkeit wäre ein blick in die logdatei
<Frickel> entweder dpkg oder apt, je nachdem wo die installationen usw gelogt werden
<MarkusH> dpkg --get-selections
<MarkusH> oder sowas gibt es doch?
<watschu> danke
<watschu> das klapt
<mcnesium_> kann ich skype eigentlich auch command line only betreiben?
<mcnesium_> (für bitlbee)
<watschu> was wäre denn eine sinnvolle Größe für eine Swap-Partition bei einem 32 Bit-System mit 2 GB Ram und einer 250 GB Feswtplatte. Es soll ubuntu server 10.04 drauf installiert werden
<dadrc> mcnesium, leider nicht wirklich. Kannst es minimiert starten, aber mehr nicht, soweit ich weiß
<mcnesium> dadrc: ok darum steht überall was von vnc-box für skype... :/
<mcnesium> das is ja nervig, ich will doch nur mit den unverbesserlichen nur-skype-nutzern chatten 
<dadrc> watschu, üblicherweise sagt man zwischen 1-2x RAM-Größe
<mcnesium> leider hat mein server nicht genug bums, um nur für diese randanwendung extra noch ne vm zu stemmen
<dadrc> Wenn du kein Suspend-to-Disk brauchst, reicht eigentlich 1x
<watschu> dadrc: ok, danke schön
<k1l_> watschu: nimm 1x. das 2. stammt noch aus zeiten, wo ram teuer und nicht viel schneller als die hdd war
<dadrc> sag ich doch :P
 * MarkusH hält sich an die 1.3mal
<watschu> ok
<watschu> mittlerweile ist hdd ja fast teurer als ram ;0
<watschu> ;)
<k1l_> ich fahre ohne swap mittlerweile. 1. mach ich keinen suspend, 2. ist swap sowas von lahm. 3. ist das nichts für ssd und andere flash speicher
<rumpe1> k1l_, ++
<rumpe1> k1l_, aber wäre das nicht gerade bei ssds (mit auch hoher schreibrate) eher sinnvoll als bei magnetischen Medien?
<rumpe1> btw.: kann man für suspend-to-disk (hibernation) auch swap-files verwenden?
<k1l_> rumpe1: da ssds nicht so viele schreibzyklen vertragen? nein!
<rumpe1> k1l_, ah, stimmt... vertragen ja nur 1-2 Millionen Zyklen. :>
<rumpe1> k1l_, (mit deaktiviertem wear-leveling selbstredend)
<LetoThe2nd> rumpe1: das wear-leveling ändert halt mal so gar nix an den zyklen, weil die zyklen pro zelle angegeben werden... und ja, die meisten medien kommen so weit rauf, aber garantieren tun die hersteller fast alle nur 100k ;)
<watschu> ich habe noch ne Frage, ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich vor einiger Zeit größere Probleme hatte meinen Server und meinen Laptop mit unison zu synchronisieren, da es Kompatibilitätsprobleme gab (Laptop 64 Bit ubuntu 11.10, Server 32 Bit ubuntu 10.04) weil die verschiedenen unison-versionen nicht miteinander kompatibel waren, habe dann irgendwie die richtige gefunden. Aber wie kann ich jetzt herausfinden, welch
<watschu> e Version gerade installiert ist? 
<koegs> watschu: mit dpkg -l
<watschu> danke
<NTQ> Hi. ich hab grad ein kleines Problem. Und zwar hat anscheinend heute morgen die Aktualisierungsverwaltung mir das neue blender2.5x installiert. ich hab das erst gemerkt, nachdem ich mein bisheriges blender 2.49 neugestartet hatte und plötzlich das neue kam. Und jetzt krieg ich das alte nicht mehr installiert, weil angeblich python2.5 (<= 2.5) fehlt.
<NTQ> Ich habe allerdings python2.6 installiert und bei apt-get install python2.5 meckert er, dass es keinen INstallationskandidaten gäbe. Das alte blender brauche ich, weil meine Exporterskripte mit dem neuen (noch) nicht funktionieren und die CeBit leider vor der Tür steht. blender2.49 hab ich noch als deb-Paket rumliegen, aber das will eben nicht.
<dAnjou> NTQ: PPAs?
<k1l_> ja muss
<dAnjou> NTQ: ubuntu-version?
<dAnjou> k1l_: seh ich auch grad
<NTQ> dAnjou: PPAs? du meinst die quellen für blender ändern? Ich hab 10.04
<dAnjou> in 10.04 is blender 2.49.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1
<dAnjou> problem gelöst
<NTQ> ähm, nein. bei mir nicht. hier wird blender (2.56.1-beta-svn34076-1~ppa1~lucid1) eingerichtet.
<k1l_> NTQ: ja, weil du eine fremdquelle benutzt. 
<dAnjou> NTQ: da steht doch schon in der version, dass es aus nem ppa kommt
<jokrebel> NTQ: Dann hast Du Dir das aus irgendwelchen Fremdquellen eingefangen.
<dAnjou> NTQ: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/blender
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package blender in lucid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> NTQ: das ist kein ubuntu problem sondern ein fremdquellen problem. das ist einer der gründe, warum man hier immer zur vorsicht mit fremdquellen mahnt. aber die user kommen immer erst an, wenn alles kaputtgefummelt ist
<NTQ> hm... okay. dann weiß ich wahrscheinlich warum. gestern hab ich das ppa lucid-bleed wegen bugs im vlc hinzugefügt. ich wusste nur nicht, dass sie das jetzt auch auf blender auswirkt
<dAnjou> zumal es nichtmal kaputt is :P .. sind ja nur die skripte, die nich mehr gehen
<NTQ> ja, zugegeben ist das neue blender auch schöner, besser, schneller, nur zum ändern der skripte bin ich noch nicht gekommen
<dAnjou> !apt-pinning > NTQ 
<kubine>  NTQ: Informationen zu Apt-Pinning finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning
<k1l_> NTQ: https://launchpad.net/~lucid-bleed/+archive/ppa  das fällt eindeutig in die schublade: blind fremdquellen hinzufügen
<kubine> Title: lucidbleed : “Lucid-bleed” team (at launchpad.net)
<NTQ> naja, was heißt blind. gestern hab ich hier im channel nach der lösung des problems wegen vlc gefragt und ich sollte diese quelle einbauen ^^
<NTQ> ich dachte eben das bezieht sich dann nur auf vlc.
<dAnjou> lösungen können auch probleme machen
<NTQ> ich merks. na ich schau mal nach dem apt-pinning
<dAnjou> NTQ: das bringt jetz auch nix mehr
<dAnjou> nur so für die zukunft
<NTQ> was ich jetzt noch alles an der kiste hier rumfummel, ist relativ egal. ab april kommt sowieso ne komplette neuinstallation drauf. ;)
<dAnjou> jetzt solltest du das blender aus den quellen nehmen und bei zeiten deine skipte ändern
<NTQ> okay, also jetzt blender deinstallieren, ppa deaktivieren, apt-get update, blender installieren und festpinnen, ppa wieder aktivieren, oder so ähnlich?
 * jokrebel würde ppa-purge empfehlen. Diese Quelle zieht schnell mal ggf. über 100 andere Pakets mit hoch.
<NTQ> jokrebel: das hab ich jetzt so richtig verstanden.
<NTQ> *nicht
<jokrebel> NTQ: IMHO wäre das vorgehen: PPA nur für den kurzen Moment der Installation von VLC aktivieren und dann schnell wieder deaktivieren : besser.
<dAnjou> NTQ: es ist nich ganz so einfach ein ppa wieder loszuwerden. ppa-purge hilft dir da
<dAnjou> NTQ: und generell muss man nich immer PPAs reinziehen. für kleinigkeiten reicht es auch, wenn man sich nur das DEB zieht und das installiert
<NTQ> das ist aber kein vorinstalliertes programm, oder?
<dAnjou> z.B. bei deinem vlc problem
<dAnjou> NTQ: uu-wiki und google helfen dir bei dieser frage
<NTQ> das neue ppa hab ich nach einem lösungsvorschlag aus dem launchpad hinzugefügt.
<jokrebel> NTQ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> danke, danke
<NTQ> ich werde später daran rumdoktern. wenn ich motiviert genug bin, könnte ich dieses problem ja auch mal dazu nutzen meine exporterskripte doch mal anzupassen. ;)
<soc> hi!
<soc> ich bräuchte mal ein paar installationstipps: installation von ubuntu/windows auf uefi/gpt/ssd
<soc> habe ein board von dem ich die cd im uefi-modus gebootet habe. auf die ssd kommt ubuntu
<soc> die ssd hat als partitionsformat gpt und die partition selbst ist btrfs. das windows will ich daneben auf eine normale festplatte installieren
<soc> muss ich mit irgendwelchen komplikationen rechnen?
<k1l_> mal angefangen beim btrfs: ja
<k1l_> die haben zwar nen fsck mittlerweile, aber das ist mehr nen file killer. vom ram verbrauch des systems mal abgesehen.  
<ppq> soc: die ssd kann auch mbr-formatiert sein, übrigens
<ppq> nur die platte für windows muss gpt sein, weil microsoft da eine unechte abhängigkeit erschaffen hat
<k1l_> gpt ist noch hakelig, da nicht alle tools das so locker mitmachen. aber da hab ich aktuell keinen überblick. mbr wäre da besser
<soc> ppq: für die ssd will ich gpt habe, keine lust mehr mich mit primären/logischen/... partitionen rumzuärgern
<ppq> soc: die ssd ist sooo groß, dass du da mehr als 4 partitionen draufknallen willst? :)
<soc> wie ist das mit windows? wenn ich GPT haben will muss EFI laufen? oder wenn ich EFI haben will muss ich von GPT booten? so irgendwie war das doch?
<ppq> für windows - ja
<soc> ppq: ne, aber irgendwie will ich mit der zeit gehen
<ppq> m(
<ppq> ok, viel spaß beim basteln
<soc> ppq: "A oder B?" "ja"?
<soc> das macht keinen sinn :-)
<ppq> soc: wenn du mit uefi (ohne bios-emulation) windows booten willst, muss die hdd mit gpt formatiert sein
<soc> ah ok
<ppq> du kannst aber mit bios-emulation windows von einer mbr-partitionierten hdd booten, mache ich auch so, ist das geringste übel
<soc> na, dann muss windows eben warten, bis ich die verbleibenden platten von mabr zu gpt migriert habe ...
<CalebRipley> Wo gerade das Thema gpt da ist. Wie kann ich eine gpt-Partitionierung auf eine andere Festplatte spiegeln. sfdisk kann ja nicht mit gpt arbeiten.
<k1l_> CalebRipley: mit dd?
<CalebRipley> k1l_, ich will nur die Partitionstabelle kopieren. Nicht die Daten, das soll mdadm dann im laufenden Betrieb erledigen.
<k1l_> achso, raidkram. dann bin ich raus
<MarkusH> sdx23: ping
<x11> womit kann ich denn c# programme compilen?
<Guschtel> MonoDevelop / Mono
<Guschtel> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/c-sharp/
<kubine> Title: C# | Ubuntu App Developer (at developer.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> CalebRipley: mdadm arbeitet mit speziellen partitionen, die musst du anlegen und dann daraus ein Raid bilden
<koegs> "nachträglich" spiegelung aktivieren ist nicht
<Guschtel> CalebRipley: mit dd gehts sicher
<watschu> hallo nochmal
<CalebRipley> koegs, ist mir klar. Es geht mir um den Schritt vor dem Raid. Das was ich bei MBR mit "sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sfdisk /dev/sdb" machen konnte.
<Guschtel> dd if=/dev/sourcedisk of=/dev/targetdisk bs=512 count=1 <- aber ka ob das auch gpt-kompatibel ist, daher keine gewähr
<Merhoc> nabend
<watschu> ich versuche gerade ubuntu server 10.04 auf einer eeebox zu installieren, leider ohne erfolg... wenn ich das iso mit unetbootin auf nen usb stick mache, verlangt es bei der installation immer eine cd, die eeebox hat jedoch noch nicht einmal mehr ein cd laufwerk
<watschu> wenn ich das mini.iso benutze, geht es ab dem zeitpunkt, an dem ich den mirror ausgewählt habe nichtmehr weiter
<CalebRipley> Guschtel, die quelle ist aktiv und verändert sich während des dd's. Daher ist mir das zu riskant.
<watschu> dhcp-scan hat funktioniert, hänt auch per lan-kabel am router
<Guschtel> CalebRipley: Du hast ja noch das Backup
<Guschtel> nicht wahr?
<CalebRipley> Ja aber ich riskiere damit unnötig einen Systemausfall inkl. der Wiedereinrichtungszeit. Das kann ich einfach umgehen wenn ich die Partitionstabelle dumpen und auf die neue Platte schicken kann.
<Guschtel> der dd befehl da oben kopiert den mbr
<watschu> jemand ne idee was da schief laufen könnte??
<Guschtel> und nur das
<Guschtel> CalebRipley: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/repairing.html hth
<kubine> Title: Repairing GPT Disks (at www.rodsbooks.com)
<CalebRipley> Guschtel, hatte den count=1 übersehen. Danke für die Idee, damit kann ich ja wirklich nix kaputt machen 
<koegs> watschu: erfahrungsgemäß kommt unetbootin nicht so gut mit den speziellen varianten der installations-cds klar, kannst du evtl. auf einem system eine live-cd starten und den startmedienersteller nutzen?
<watschu> auf der eeebox meinst du?
<yannickoo>  tach zusammen, hat jemand von euch evtl. eine einfache anleitung für das einrichten eines mailservers mit exim4?
<koegs> watschu: da die eeebox kein cdrom hat, muss wohl ein anderer rechner herhalten ;-)
<watschu> ohne cdrom geht das nicht oder?
<watschu> habe nämlich weit und breit keinen cd rohling
<koegs> du kannst auch von einem usb stick das standard live-system booten und dann auf nen anderen usb-stick mit dem startmedienersteller arbeiten
<watschu> ok, das ginge
<watschu> bzw warum kann ich das nur von nem live system und nicht von meinem desktop?
<koegs> hast du nen ubuntu-desktop?
<watschu> ja
<watschu> halt nen 64 bit
<koegs> dann kannst du natürlich auch den startmedienersteller nutzen...
<watschu> mit oneiric
<watschu> aber das macht ja nichts oder?
<koegs> nein
<watschu> ok
<watschu> ok, ich hoffe, dass das funktioniert
<Merhoc> hat jemand ne idee weshalb mein rechner meinen scanner nicht benutzen mag? ich hab nen plustek OpticSlim 2420+, laut sane-project.org wird der unterstützt, in der gt68xx.conf ist er eingetragen, bei lsusb wird er aufgeführt...
<watschu> unetbootin kann ich dementsprechend in die tonne hauen
<Merhoc> was mir aufgefallen ist war, dass in gt68xx.conf nicht die werte standen, die bei lsusb rauskamen - diese dort anzupassen hat allerdings nichts geholfen
<bullgard6> Merhoc: "Nicht benutzen mag" ist keine präzise Aussage. Welchen Befehl hast Du gegeben,  und welche Fehlermeldung kam?
<jokrebel> Merhoc: Zeig uns doch mal ein "lsusb" bitte in einem Nopaste
<Merhoc> oh ja sry, ich hab zunächst xsane gestartet das mir dann sagte, es seien "Keine Geräte erreichbar"
<Merhoc> einmal lsusb: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406027/
<kubine> Title: Merhoc: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Merhoc> scanimage -L sagt mir "No scanners were identified." und sane-find-scanner findet einen "USB scanner" mit den werten wie in lsusb und "chip=GL842?"
<watschu> koegs: nun sagt es mir : unknown keyword in configuration file gfxboot
<watschu> vesamenue.c32 is not a com32r image
<watschu> liegt das evtl daran, dass das system, von dem ich den bootstick gemacht habe ein 64 bit system ist, das zielsystem jedoch ein 32 Bit System?
<watschu> wobei ich eigentlich das 10.04 image (32 bit) auswählen konnte
<watschu> ...
<watschu> niemand ne idee?
<jokrebel> Merhoc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner_gt68xx hier wird Dein Model aber nicht aufgeführt.
<kubine> Title: Scanner gt68xx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> watschu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB#Probleme
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Merhoc> jokrebel: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html#S-GT68XX hier schon und in der konfigurationsdatei, die schon auf meinem rechner war, auch...
<kubine> Title: SANE: Backends (Drivers) (at www.sane-project.org)
<Merhoc> in der Supported Scanners liste von Sane steht er allerdings auch als "unsupported"
<jokrebel> Merhoc: Wenn ich dort der SSID oder auch nach "OpticSlim 2420+" suche finde ich ein <unsupported> - sorry
<jokrebel> +nach
<Merhoc> jokrebel: ja eben das hab ich auch gefunden aber wieso existiert dann der eintrag in der gt68xx.conf? :S
<jokrebel> Merhoc: Und auch intensives Googlen brachte mir leider keinen heißen Tipp für Dich. Höchstens noch http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-944639.html --- aber ich übernehm keine Garantie für Schäden am Gerät oder PC.
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Plustek Opticslim 2420 scanner not working. [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Merhoc> jokrebel: nja danke mal für den aufwand :) auf die dort angegebene datei wird auch von sane verwiesen, sie sei irgendwo beim scannertreiber zu finden - aber auf meiner windowsinstallation findet sich keine solche datei... naja, man kann nicht alles haben :D
<betz0r> http://pastebin.com/FkdtprP8 wie kann ich awk dazu bringen der funktion IsTraffic() den rückgabewert return 1 zuzuteilen?
<kubine> Title: [Bash] IsTraffic() { #check outgoing traffic netstat -tapn | awk '{ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<watschu> ok, ich weiss jetzt auch nichtmehr weiter, ich habe jetzt auf einem windows rechner mittels universal-usb-creator vom offiziellen ubuntu server 10.04 image einen usbstick gemacht und es klappt immernoch nicht. ich komme zwar in das setup rein, aber ab einem gewissen punkt erscheint einfach nur ein blauer bildschirm (unten ist eine 2 cm breite hellgraue leiste) und es passiert nichts
<watschu> habe lange gewartet (über 30 min) und es tut sich nichts
<nibbler> watschu, schon mal alternate installer cd probiert (oder ist der server-installer eh textbasiert?)
<watschu> also ich habe kein cd laufwerk am server (ist ne eeebox)
<bekks> Macht nichts.
<bekks> Man kann auch aus der alternate cd einen usb stick erstellen.
<nibbler> achso, vom offiziellen ubuntu server, ein 10.04 desktop image erstellen - hab den server im orginal falsch oder zumindest uneindeutig gelesen
<Arch-vile7> ich habe Ubuntu mit nem USB-(S)ATA Konverter (10€) + einem alten CD Laufwerk installiert.
<Arch-vile7> auf ner eeebox
<watschu> ja hab ich nun leider nicht da
 * nibbler hat damals ubuntu 74.10 noch von lochkarten installiert!
<watschu> ok, also wie ist das nun mit der alternate cd?
<bekks> So wie wir sagten.
<nibbler> watschu, runterladen, mit usb-creater auf nen usb stick werfen, installieren. hast gute chancen dasses geht
<watschu> ok
<watschu> äh also ich habe jetzt hier ein paar gefunden, weiss aber nicht, welches das richtige ist
<watschu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Runterscrollen bis "Alternate install cd".
<watschu> aber ich habe keine playstation 3, powerpc oder sparc 
<watschu> wäre sowas das richtige?   ubuntu-10.04.4-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jokrebel> watschu: Warum Ports? http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> watschu: Wieso torrent?
<watschu> weil ich nicht auf die anderen gestossen bin
<watschu> danke
<bekks> Die stehen doch auch in derselben Liste.
<Blindie> kann ich meine festplatten beim booten eigentlich automatisch mounten lassen?
<bekks> Ja.
<Blindie> wie den?
<bekks> Über die /etc/fstab.
<bekks> ! fstab > Blindie 
<kubine>  Blindie: Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<Blindie> danke
<NTQ> Hi. Ich möchte eine externe FAT32-Platte per Samba freigeben, damit ich mit einem Windows7-Rechner darauf zugreifen kann. Leider sagt mir Windows dann, dass ich keine Rechte hätte und mit Nautilus kann ich die Dateien auf der Platte auch nicht für meine Gruppe und Andere freigeben. Kann man daran was ändern?
<watschu> nibbler: also mit usb-creator meinst du den startmedienersteller?
<bekks> watschu: DU hast doch vorhin davon gesprochen.
<watschu> ok, das windows tool
<watschu> ok
<watschu> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Live USB creator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel> NTQ: Nach welcher Anleitung bist Du denn vorgegangen?
<NTQ> jokrebel: ehrlich gesagt nach keiner. die ordner auf meiner internen platte, die mit ext4 formatiert ist, kann ich wunderbar freigeben über System -> Systemverwaltung -> Samba. Das hatte ich mir vor ein paar Wochen mal installiert. Mit der externen FAT32-Platte gehts allerdings nicht.
<justux> hallo, bei mir schmiert in letzter zeit häufiger für mich grundlos der xfce4-powermanager-ab. soll heißen der braucht den einen kern komplett, wenn ich den prozess kille folgt das systray-panel-plugin, dass ich dann meist ebenfalls kill. Anschließend  start ich per terminaleingabe den power manger neu und alles ist io. hat jemand ne idee an was das liegen kann?
<NTQ> normalerweise musste ich da nur den ordner auswählen, dann die rechte für Andere entsprechend für den Ordner setzen und es lief. Bei der FAT32-Platte kann ich die Rechte allerdings nicht ändern.
<jokrebel> NTQ: System-Sytemverwaltung-Samba? Ist mir nicht bekannt. Was ist das für ein System? 
<NTQ> jokrebel: hm... moment. das war so ein paket, das ich installiert hatte, was ich im wiki gefunden hab. das ist eben grafisch. ich hab 10.04
<jokrebel> NTQ: Und die "externe" mountest Du wie?
<NTQ> jokrebel: einfach einstecken, wird dann von selbst erkannt. ;) aber ich glaube ich habe gerade die richtige stelle im wiki gefunden, die besagt, dass fat32 und ntfs immer root gehören und man es beim mounten schon mit uid=1000 mounten soll.
<nibbler> NTQ, fat32 kann keine solchen rechte wie ext4 etc, vllt ist das unter ner gid gemounted, auf die der smbd dann nicht zugreiffen kann oder so? *vermut*
<nibbler> NTQ, genau ;-)
<nibbler> justux, schwer zu sagen, aber wenn er hängt kannst du mit "sudo strace -p $PID-VOM-AMOKPROZESS" gucken was er treibt.....
<justux> nibbler, aber den befehl muss ich nicht präventiv nutzen? der prozess reagiert obwohl amok?
<watschu> weiss der teufel warum, jetzt funktioniert es mit dem (ohne alternate cd) danke aber trotzdem an nibbler, kubine, bekks, jokrebell!
<nibbler> watschu, keine ursache
<nibbler> justux, nein, nicht präventiv. der befehl braucht auch durchaus einiges an interpretation, der listet dir alle systemcalls auf, die der prozess macht. da sieht man z.b. wenn der inner endlosschleife versucht ein nichtexistentes file zu lesen. -f is auch nen parameter den man evtl. verwenden will. und halt strace installieren vorher...
<justux> hm, ich les mal bissl dazu. danke für die hilfe:)
<Blindie> danke, das mit dem mounten hat super geklappt, jetzt muss ich nur noch vernünftige namen ausdenken und aufräumen^^
<xe0n92> Hallo, ich bräuchte Hilfe: Thread: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/system-ziemlich-langsam/
<kubine> Title: System ziemlich langsam › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<x11> nabend,
<x11> mir fehlt der syscall.h header, in welchem packet ist der denn enthalten?
<x11> linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic ist zumindest installiert
<watschu> hallo nochmal, so der server ist nun installiert, nun geht es daran, die alten daten auf die neue festplatte zu bekommen...
<dadrc> x11, ich würd mal auf libc6-dev tippen, aber den Dateinamen gibt es öfter...
<x11> ja die ist installiert
<watschu> ich habe die alte festplatte nun als usb-festplatte, jedoch komme ich nicht so ohne weiteres an die daten ran...
<x11> build-essential auch
<watschu> wenn ich sie einhänge, wird nur eine 255mb platte angezeigt
<watschu> (anstatt 160gb)
<dadrc> x11, dann müsstest du wissen, welche syscall.h du brauchst. die hier gibt's: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=syscall.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=oneiric&arch=any :)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- syscall.h (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<watschu> wenn ich gparted starte sehe ich, dass sdb1 ein ext2 dateisystem ist mit den besagten 255 mb, sdb2 ein "extended" dateisystem der Größe 148,81 GB und sdb5 ein "lvm2" dateisystem 
<watschu> sdb2 und sdb5 kann ich nicht mounten
<watschu> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich an die daten rankommen kann?
<dadrc> watschu, dann hast du wohl im alten System ein LVM angelegt
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<watschu> hm das ist nicht bewusst passiert...
<NTQ> Ich werde aus der man-page von mount nicht schlau. Wie kann ich meine externe USB-Platte so mounten, dass sie meinem benutzer, also uid=1000 gehört und nicht root?
<nibbler> x11, allgemein: apt-file search syscall.h
<nibbler> NTQ, mount .... -ouid=1000 ... ?
<watschu> ich werde nochmal die alte platte in die eebox tun und die neue platte als usb benutzen und so die daten übertragen... ich hoffe das klappt
<NTQ> nibbler: achsooo. ich habs mit -U 1000 versucht, weil das da auch steht
<nibbler> NTQ, hmmm *nachguck*
<nibbler> NTQ, -U bezieht sich auf eine UUID, das ist so wie die seriennumer einer partition... das is sicher falsch
<nibbler> NTQ, meiner sieht besser aus, nach konsultation der manpage ;-)
<x11> also müsste auf jedenfall eine sys/syscall.h  sein
<nibbler> watschu, kannst sorum auch machen, oder halt lvm2 installieren und die alte platte mounten. is bissal frickelig wenn man sich nicht auskennt mit, zugegebener massen.
<nibbler> x11, dann: apt-file search sys/syscall.h
<watschu> ok, ich denke ich mache ersteres
<x11> nibbler, alle die apt-file findet sind installiert
<NTQ> nibbler: danke, klappt
<nibbler> x11, und, tut nicht?
<x11> ne leider nicht
<nibbler> x11, was willst du tun, was kommt für nen fehler?
<readyburb> hi, ich hatte gerade probleme mit meinen datenplatten und hab also blauäugig mal sudo fsck /dev/sdb gemacht, jetzt seh ich aber, dass man dabei auch die partition angeben muss. Da es eine große Platte ist, läuft das fsck noch, soll ich es jetzt abbrechen?
<x11> beim aufruf von make (kernelmodul kompilieren) kommt error: sys/syscall.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<nibbler> x11, strace -eopen -f <-- davor setzen und gucken wo er das öffnen will
<nibbler> x11, greppen und so im zweifeln
<jokrebel> readyburb: So wird halt die gesamte Platte mit allen Partitionen geprüft. Lass ruhig feriglaufen.
<jokrebel> +t
<readyburb> kk thx
<x11> also in der source steht auch einfach nur  #include <sys/syscall.h>, ok, mach das grad mal
<nibbler> x11, such dir ne syscall.h die passt, und ersetze den code durch "/voller/pfad/zur/syscall.h" - auch mit " anstelle von <
<x11> aber ich weiß auch nicht welche ich brauche
 * nibbler auch nicht
<soc> hi
<soc> ich habe gerade ubuntu von der live-cd installiert
<soc> gibt es eine möglichkeit herauszufinden, wo (und wie bios/efi) der bootloader installiert wurde?
<soc> ich habe vor der installation noch grub-efi-amd64 installiert (was grub-pc deinstalliert hat) aber ich bin mir unsicher ob das etwas geholfen hat
<Daffi_> <.. fragt sich ob sich eine SSD für Linux lohnt.. (da Notebook ist auch nur eine einzige HDD einzubauen..)
<P01nt3r> bibear, bist du da?
<k1l_> !wf > P01nt3r 
<kubine>  P01nt3r: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<tobias234> hallo habe nen Problem mit ubuntu11.10 auf nem Samsung R580 Notebook
<tobias234> habe hier lautsprecher angeschlossen, und höre kaum etwas nur sehr lautes rauschen
<tobias234> wenn ich den stecker ziehe vom lautsprecher ein sehr lautes piepen/pfeifen, unter Windows funktioniert alles normal.
<mgolisch> tobias234: die channels sind laut genug aufgedreht?
<tobias234> ja das ist es nicht
<tobias234> monitor ist per hdmi angeschlossen.
<tobias234> es ist so ein rauschen dauernd auch bei leiser lautstärke
<tobias234> vielleicht falscher treiber?
<tobias234> bzw so nen kompatibler treiber, der zwar bisschen funktioniert aber nicht einwandfrei?
<mgolisch> mal gegoogelt?
<tobias234> ja hab schon rumprobiert ging leider nichts
<tobias234> auf der samsung webseite natürlich alle downloads nur für windows
<mgolisch> evtl muss man irgendwelche option fuer das kernelmodul angeben
<tobias234> das notebook lief schonmal einwandfrei also vor dem update auf 11.10
<tobias234> hatte davor 10.10 also hab eins übersprungen
<mgolisch> sieht er das sound device ueberhaupt?
<mgolisch> also in aplay -l?
<tobias234> Karte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<mgolisch> und die channels davon sind wirklich nicht gemuted oder zu leise?
<mgolisch> in alsamixer
<tobias234> hda intel, hda nvidia
<tobias234> könnte das prob sein das es 2 sind?
<tobias234> ne isses nicht, also ne alles auf volle pulle im alsamixer
<tobias234> rauscht aber auch wenn es auf niedrig gestellt wird.
<tobias234> sound geht nur grausames rauschen
<tobias234> und es scheint als ob die aufnahme ständig an ist und das audiosignal stört
<p01nt3r> sicher, dass die stecker richtig drin sind und auch i.o.? weil sonst kann auch ein rauschen auftreten
<tobias234> ja sind richtig drinne
<tobias234> wenn ich stecker vom audio rausziehe dann ein irres pfiepen
<tobias234> oder piepen lautes
<tobias234> alsa module reinstallieren schlägt nen ubuntuusers wiki vor?
<tobias234> soll ich mal testen?
<mgolisch> kannst mal probieren
<mgolisch> oder mal schauen ob man fuer das notebook irgendwelche speziellen optionen setzen muss
<mgolisch> bzw ne neuere alsa version braucht etc
<mgolisch> ka
<tobias234> hab mich sogar an unity gewöhnt schneller als gedacht, aber muss jetzt runterfahren windows starten wenn ich richtigen sound haben will^
<mgolisch> ich kann mich daran nicht gewoehnen
<p01nt3r> ich auch nicht - is mir zu apple-like :-)
<tobias234> ich verstehe nicht wieso es nicht mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten für unity gibt
<tobias234> zB das man sich in dem unity teil was aufgeht die alten raster einblenden könnte wie im gnome
<tobias234> das man nen zwischen ding hätte.
<mgolisch> ich verwende eh awesome
<mgolisch> hatte mir das nur mal zum spass angeschaut und kam damit nicht wirklich zurecht
<tobias234> lade jetzt so samsung tools, ob das hilft...
<tobias234> ah ok bluetooth an aus, webcam an aus, display dimmen etc. naja nix
<tobias234> starte erstmal neu mgolisch, danke schonmal für die mühe/hilfe
<tobias234> bye
<soc> kann mir jemand helfen von einem efi-system z ubooten?
<soc> die installation hat funktioniert, nur startet mein ubuntu nicht
<tobias234> hey hey hey, es hat geklappt! alsa neu installieren war es glaube!
<tobias234> :-D-)(=
<tobias234> möglicherweise hat beim update sprung von 10.04 auf 11.10 was nicht geklappt, bzw die configuration war alt.
<p01nt3r> deshalb installiere ich nur noch "frisch"...
<k1l_> update sprung?, hoffe du hast die zwischenupdates gemacht
<tobias234> hab 11.10 erst vor paar tagen geupdatet, und ja bin vorher von 10.04 auf 10.10 hoch denke
<tobias234> von 10.10 dann auf 11.10
<k1l_> also von 10.04 aud 11.10 geht nicht direkt. und wenn ist das sehr sehr hässlich und du kannst froh sein, dass nur alsa muckt
<k1l_> es geht nur 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<tobias234> gibt es nen programm das alle configurationen etc. sichert? das man dann komfortabel frisch installieren kann?
<tessarakt> du hast das Stichwort schon genannt: "etc"
<tessarakt> das würd ich sichern
<k1l_> !backup > tobias234 
<kubine>  tobias234: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<k1l_> tessarakt: naja, da fehlt dann aber eine menge, wenn er nur etc sichert
<k1l_> die allseits beliebten bookmarks der browser, etc. sind dann weg
<tessarakt> und home natürlich
<tessarakt> und var
<tobias234> dafür gibts ja diese cloud bookmarks ^^ damit google weis welche porno seiten einem gefallen..
<tobias234> ich denke ich hab 11.04 übersprungen, wenn jetzt nur alsa config probs gemacht hat ok,
<tobias234> es ist schon besser geworden mit updaten von ubuntu, früher gabs viel mehr probs auch beim direkten nachfolger manchmal.
<k1l_> tobias234: wie upgradest du denn, dass du was überspringst?
<tobias234> denke was in console eingegeben damit es in der aktualisierungsverwaltung angezeigt wurde
<k1l_> :/
<tobias234> und bin fast sicher das ich da 11.04 übersprungen hab
<k1l_> nochmal in deutlich: man überspringt keine releases. du musst jedes zwischenupdate machen, ausser bei den LTS da kannst du von 10.04 direkt zu 12.04 gehen. aber das geht nur alle 2 jahre bei der LTS
<tobias234> okay nie wieder, denke werd jetzt eh weniger windows nutzen.
<tobias234> da mach ich dann jetzt JEDES update
<p01nt3r> tobias234, besser ist es meistens. nicht per dist-upgrade upzugraden sondern "sauber"  neu zu installieren.
<tobias234> ok dauert eh meist genauso lange, nur backupen müsste ich alles und meist vergisst man was.
<k1l_> p01nt3r: würde ich so nicht sagen. 
<tobias234> bye an alle, muss früh raus danke nochmals :-D
<tobias234> achso nen tool um unity besser einzustellen gibt es das?
<k1l_> tobias234: myunity
<k1l_> wenn du dir wirklich zeit und geduld gönnst kannst du auch mal ccsm ausprobieren ABER damit machst du ohne wissen alles kaputt
<p01nt3r> k1l_, letztes mal, als ich ubuntu dist-upgradet habe, hatte ich kein vsync mehr auf dem schirm und ein derbes tearing daraus resultierend. da konnte mir selbst hier niemand helfen.
<tobias234> ich hab so samsung tools installiert wo finde ich die jetzt?
<tobias234> und merke gerade touchpad geht auch nicht. also alsa war möglicherweise doch nicht das einzige
<tobias234> nutze grad ne funk maus.
<brot66> Hallo, ich habe auf Lubuntu11.10 das Paket ubuntu-desktop installiert um Gnome in Zukunft zu nutzen. Nach dem Neustart bekomme ich nach dem Anmelden nur die Message:  Xsession error: "unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session" Danach wird wieder lxde gestartet. Wie komme ich nun in Gnome rein?
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-24
<ring0> gibt es eine option für apt-get mit der man definieren kann, ob nur einer oder mehrere downloads parallel durchgeführt werden sollen? gab es nicht auch mal etwas für parallele installation von paketen?
<FUZxxl> Tach!
<FUZxxl> Bei nautilus, wie war nochmal die Tastenkombination, um den Pfad bearbeiten zu können?
<FUZxxl> ping
<FUZxxl> Jemand da?
<k1l> !ping
<kubine> pong
<FUZxxl> Jemand Lust, meine Frage zu beantworten? :-)
<FUZxxl> Ctrl+L funktioniert seit neuestem nicht mehr...
<FUZxxl> ...
<k1l> !geduld > FUZxxl 
<kubine>  FUZxxl: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: offensichtlich weiss es grade keiner. jetzt bitte nicht alle 5min wieder rumdrucksen, sondern halt in ein paar stunden nochmal fragen. danke.
<FUZxxl> Okay.
<FUZxxl> Danke.
<FUZxxl> Hallo, Minipluto 
<koegs> FUZxxl: welche ubuntu-version, welche Nautlius-Version, Unity oder Gnome? Hier gehts jedenfalls per Default
<koegs> und was hast du vorher geändert?
<k1l> auch in 12.04 ists strg+l . also ist da auch kein wechsel vom konzept
<FUZxxl> Ich habe gerade Festgestellt,
<FUZxxl> dass ich mir die Kombination wahrscheinlich versehentlich umgestellt habe.
<FUZxxl> Geht jetzt wieder. Tut mir leid wegen des nervens.
<LetoThe2nd> 5€ in die PEBKAC-kasse
<FUZxxl> *pling*
<MarkusH> Danke :)
<deem> wie können denn 5euro *pling* machen?
<FUZxxl> Naja..
<FUZxxl> Wenn man die als Hartgeld einwirft.
<MasterOfDisaster> deem: als 2+2+1 € :)
<FUZxxl> Nee...
<LetoThe2nd> (ist ja auch egal.)
<FUZxxl> Eher 2 € + 50c + 50c + 20c + 20c + 20c + 20c + 20c + 10c + 10c + 10c + 10c + 10c + 10c + 5c + 5c + 5c + 5c + 5c + 5c + ...
<jokrebel> ?
<MasterOfDisaster> Wenn ich ein .deb erstellen will, das Java (als JRE oder JDK) als Abhängigkeit hat, wie find ich im debian/rules raus, welches ich nehme?
<deem> welches was?
<FUZxxl> Naja...
<FUZxxl> ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz.
<FUZxxl> Willst du eine Abhängigkeit zu einem bestimmten JRE nehmen oder sagen: "Ist wurscht welches, Hauptsache da"
<FUZxxl> ?
<MasterOfDisaster> deem: welches JDK - oft hast ja openjdk, oracle, gcj usw. gleichzeitig installiert, vielleicht auch nur JRE und JDK extra. Wie sag ich in einem Paket "wurscht welches, aber ein JDK solls sein"?
<MasterOfDisaster> wie's mit den Abhängigkeiten geht weiß ich
<MasterOfDisaster> wie ich die Info an ./configure z.B. übergeb wär interessant
<FUZxxl> Du kannst einfach ein Metapaket als Abhängigkeit eintragen.
<FUZxxl> Ich weis aber nicht genau, wie das heißt.
<FUZxxl> Okay. Das Paket heißt "default-jre"
<FUZxxl> Einfach als Abhängigkeit reinpacken und du hast Java.
<FUZxxl> Wenn ich mich nicht irre.
<MasterOfDisaster> ja, eh. Das ist mir bekannt.
<MasterOfDisaster> aber was geb ich an bei './configure --with-jdk=...'?
<MasterOfDisaster> irgendeine Umgebungsvariable? Einen Symlink in /usr/lib/jvm? 42?
<FUZxxl> Hm...
<FUZxxl> Wenn du auf Ubuntu setzt, kannst du einfach openjdk voraussetzen.
<FUZxxl> Aber muss man --with-jdk wirklich setzen?
<FUZxxl> Was passiert, wenn man das sein lässt?
<FUZxxl> BTW, Weiß jemand, wie man bei Irssi die Reihenfolge der Chaträume ändern kann.
<MasterOfDisaster> scio me nescire :D
<koegs> !german > MasterOfDisaster 
<kubine>  MasterOfDisaster: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<MasterOfDisaster> ich hab schon mal mehr gelacht, danke
<deem> FUZxxl: /window move afair
<deem> FUZxxl: bzw schau dir mal /help window an
<FUZxxl> Danke!
<FUZxxl> deem: Kannst du mal kurz "fuz" schreiben? Ich möchte wissen, ob irssi das highlighted.
<deem> nicht hier
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Du bist doch sowieso auch im Oftopic. Wieso machst sowas denn nicht dort, wenn denn sein muss?
<FUZxxl> joah....
<FUZxxl> stimmt eigentlich
<Judge> Moin :)
<FUZxxl> mahlzeit
<nxo> hallo zusammen. ich habe probleme mit meiner intel 82577LM netzwerkkarte an meinem laptop. beim booten merkt sie in der regel nicht, dass ein kabel angeschlossen ist (carrier is off). manchmal verbindet sie sich dann doch nach längerer zeit plötzlich. ich habe jetzt rausgefunden, dass sie nach einem angestoßenen selbsttest (sudo ethtool -t eth0) sofort funktioniert, der networkmanager sich verbindet. bugs die ich gefunden habe, bezogen sich nur auf s
<nxo> ekündliches neuverbinden. ist der treiber einfach schlecht? soweit ich mich erinnere, tritt das erst seit oneiric auf.
<[Sno]> moin
<[Sno]> ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 10.04 nach dem aufwachen aus dem Ruhezustand:
<[Sno]> Feb 24 08:24:30 bert kernel: [  903.730427] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code
<[Sno]> Feb 24 08:24:30 bert kernel: [  903.730431] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<[Sno]> Feb 24 08:24:30 bert kernel: [  903.730435] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 05 b0 a9 c0 00 00 08 00
<deem> >_>
<deem> !nopaste > [Sno] 
<kubine>  [Sno]: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<nxo> sind ja nicht mehr als drei zeilen! :D
<[Sno]> waren ja nur 3 Zeilen - daher wollte ich den umweg nicht gehen
<[Sno]> aber bitte: http://pastebin.com/5zy0zd3v
<kubine> Title: Feb 24 08:24:30 bert kernel: [ 903.730427] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error co - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<[Sno]> zurück zur Frage: was ist da los? wieso ist die Platte nach dem Aufwachen aus dem Ruhezustand weg?
<jokrebel> nxo: Was sagt lsusb bzw. lspci über Deine Netzwerkkarte?
<nxo> jokrebel, 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06)
<jokrebel> nxo: Paste doch mal Deine /etc/network/interfaces bitte.
<nxo> die ist relativ unspannend, steht nur lo drin. um eth0 und wlan0 kümmert sich der networkmanager
<[Sno]> kann mir jemand bei dem Problem nach dem Ruhezustand helfen?
<brot66> Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem und zwar bekomme ich unter Lubuntu11.10 den Sound nicht zum laufen. Zuständig dafür ist das Mainboard ASUS M3A-H. Lautstärkeregler sind alle auf. Boxen funktionieren.  lspci sagt: Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1) Wo kann der Fehler liegen?
<nxo> jokrebel, an sich funktioniert das ja auch, nur sagt die netzwerkkarte auch wenn ich sie per ethtool frage, dass kein kabel angeschlossen sei. nach dem selbsttest merkt sie dann plötzlich, dass da doch eins ist.
<jokrebel> [Sno]: Sorry, nutze keinen Ruhezustand an Rechner wo das nicht OOTB klappt. BTW ein Nick der mit nem Sonderzeichen beginnt ist grausam (anzuschreiben)
<jokrebel> brot66: Alsamixer schon kontrolliert? Vielleicht ist ja was wichtiges gemuted.
<Sno> jokrebel: die Fehlerbeschreibung ist ähnlich wie in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=625922
<kubine> Title: #625922 - SATA devices get reset without real hardware failure - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<Sno> nur das es halt nur nach dem Aufwachen aus dem Ruhezustand passiert
<Sno> was kann ich denn statt dem Ruhezustand nutzen, wenn ich nicht 5x am Tag die Kiste hoch und runter fahren will?
<jokrebel> Sno: Ist doch bei den heutigen Bootzeiten nicht mehr wirklich ein Problem, auf Suspend zu verzichten.
<Sno> naja - die Kiste braucht schon gut 2-3 Minuten, bis sie oben ist
<Sno> und ich würde gern morgends und abends in der bahn an meinen OSS Projekten arbeiten
<Sno> da ich weder im Büro noch unter der Woche abends zu Hause dafür Zeit habe
<Sno> und bei 20 min Bahnfahrt sind 3min boot und 1min shutdown Zeit schon 25% der verfügbaren Zeit ;)
<nxo> Sno, vielleicht geht standby ja.
<nxo> oder du investierst in eine ssd.. ;)
<brot66> jokrebel: sieht ok aus ok? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/201202241124081680x1050.png/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<Sno> hmm, versuchen sollte ich das sicher mal
<Sno> nxo: bei dem, was ich gerade mit der disk mache, ist mir ssd noch zu "unstable" ;)
<Sno> große cvs repositories mit vielen Änderungen ...
<nxo> dann eine ssd und eine normale platte im ultrabay, wenn du sowas hast! :D
<Sno> ich habe 2 platten, eine mit dem OS in der Ultra-Bay (die je nach bedarf mit Ubuntu, NetBSD, Solaris, ...) läuft
<Sno> und eine ext2 fest eingebaut
<Sno> und die fest eingebaute macht die Probleme
<Sno> und genau die kann ich auch nicht gegen eine ssd tauschen
<nxo> aber die os-platte. und die hilft dir bei der bootzeit, falls auch standby nicht geht.
<bullgard4> Sno: Unter ubuntu 11.10 kannst Du in den Bereitschaftszustand wechseln. Schnell und bequem.
<littledarkcloud> ist es eigendlich egal, in welcher reinfolge man die optionen (z.b. -v) zu einem programm aufschließen läßt??
<bullgard4> littledarkcloud: Von welchem Programm redest Du?
<wyst> Hi, bin ein ubuntu vollnoob und könnte bisschen hilfe gebrauchen
<wyst> habe ein problem mit den Grafiktreibern bei nem amd a43400
<wyst> a4 3400
<bullgard4> wyst: Einfach eine konkrete Frage stellen!
<littledarkcloud> egal, welches.... mkdir/ls/chmod, etc.
<wyst> konkrete frage:
<wyst> http://i.imgur.com/VJniX.jpg
<wyst> was kann ich tun?
<bullgard4> littledarkcloud: Die Reihenfolge der Schalter (auch "Optionen" genannt) ist egal.
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<koegs> wyst: ist normal, einfach nicht den "nachträgl..." installieren, sondern den anderen benutzen
<wyst> bei dem hab ich aber dann komische grafikfehler
<wyst> flimmern im bild
<bullgard4> wyst:  Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter, wenn Du googelst nach der genauen Modellbezeichnung Deines Computers plus "Grafik" plus Deine genaue Ubuntu-Version.
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4: diese aussage ist so schlicht nicht richtig.
<wyst> is kein fertigpc
<wyst> habs mit der cpu schon probiert
<wyst> aber nix relevantes gefunden
<nxo> jokrebel, hast du oder sonst jemand noch eine idee für meinen netzwerkchip, oder ist das wohl ein bug?
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: die reihenfolge der parameterschalter ist in der grossen, überwiegenden anzahl egal, aber das ist _nicht_ garantiert
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: im zweifelsfall immer in der manpage nachschauen.
<bullgard4> wyst: Wenn es kein Fertig-PC ist, dann hilft wohl nur, die entstehenden Fehlermeldungen genau zu analysieren und dann das weitere Vorgehen von dieser Analyse abhängig zu machen. 
<wyst> bullgard4: so seh ich das auch, aber dazu bin ich halt nicht in der lage
<littledarkcloud> les mir immer die manpage durch, da aber keine alphabetische reihenfolge drin is kam diese frage auf.^^
<wyst> deshalb frag ich hier
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: wie gesagt - in wahrscheinlich 99.9% aller fälle ists auch egal. wenn in der manpage nicht gegenteiliges vermerkt ist, würde ich davon ausgehen dass es egal ist.
<bullgard4> wyst:  Wahrscheinlich könnte Dir der Besuch eineTreffens einer Linux User Group helfen.
<littledarkcloud> gut, thx.
<koegs> wyst: welche grafikkarte wird denn verwendet?
<FUZxxl> bullgard4: Hallo!
<wyst> +koegs: radeon hd 6450 is da drin
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: Ich habe Dir eine E-Mail geschickt.
<FUZxxl> Habe ich gesehen. Antwort ist schon raus.
<koegs> wyst: und du hast ein Ubuntu 11.10 laufen?
<wyst> ja...
<wyst> mh
<wyst> ich sehe schon
<koegs> du könntest alternativ dann mal den radeon-treiber anstatt fglrx probieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon
<kubine> Title: radeon › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wyst> +koegs: sehe ich das richtig, dass der automatisch an ist, wenn ich den fgrlx nicht aktiviert habe?
<deem> wyst: du könntest den fglxr deinstallieren alle vorhandenen xorg.conf löschen und dann als kernelparameter in /etc/default/grub "radeon.modeset=1" setzen
<wyst> bzw wie kann ichd as checken ob
<deem> hattest du aticonfig --inital ausgeführt?
<wyst> ehm..nicht dass ich wüsste ;)
<wyst> ich probier das mal, danke
<wyst> & danke koegs 
<jokrebel> nxo: Vielleicht mal testhalber IPv6 deaktivieren, da gibt es IIRC manchmal Probleme. Ist aber nur geraten.
<nxo> jokrebel, werd ich mal testen. mich wundert nur, dass er den link gar nicht "detected".
<Sno> bullgard4: ich wollte eigentlich bei der LTS bleiben, aber ich teste das auf einer separaten disk mal, danke
<jokrebel> nxo: Sagtest Du nicht, dass er es nur nicht anzeigt, aber geht. Und nach ner Zeit wird es dann auch angezeigt?
<Sno> bietet Ubuntu die Möglichkeit, die User-Einstellungen zu übernehmen (gesetzt den Fall, er kommt an die Daten=?
<jokrebel> Sno: Auch unter neueren Ubuntus gibt es Hardware wo Suspend _nicht_ OOTB läuft.
<Sno> so dass ich für eine neue Distri meine Mail-Einstellungen, Chat usw. rüber bekomme?
<Sno> jokrebel: deswegen möchte ich das erstmal testen, bevor ich wechsle
<Sno> auf einer neuen disk
<hsgjkdhs> Mein ubuntu-bar und alt-tab nicht mehr arbeitet (check my german skills) what command to kill launcher bar / alt-tab stuff and relaunch? Cheers/danke
<hsgjkdhs> arbeitet nicht mehr :p my german is terrible. anywho
<nxo> jokrebel, er sagt kein link, nach einer zeit (unregelmäßig, mehrere stunden) merkt er dann, dass da doch was ist und verbindet sich. alternativ habe ich jetzt gemerkt, dass ich die erkenntnis, dass da doch ein kabel ist, mit einem selbsttest (ethtool -t) triggern kann. aber wenn er sich nicht verbindet, sieht ethtool auch kein kabel.
<bullgard4> Sno: "Die User-Einstellungen" ist ein sehr allgemeiner Begriff. Wenn Du die Home-Partition sicherst, dann hast Du alle wichtigen User-Einstellungen darin.
<jokrebel> Sno: Ein Weg wäre, mit ner LiveCD die Platte klonen und dann die neue Upgraden.
<Sno> bullgard4: ja, aber früher hatte ich dann Probleme mit neuen GNome-Versionen und den alten Settings
<wyst> hab noch eine frage, diesmal glaube ich leichter zu beantworten (11.10): vnc aktualisiert nicht, habe folgende Lösung gefunden: http://www.bani.com.br/lang/en/2009/05/remote-access-and-3d-effectsacesso-remoto-e-efeitos-3d/  allerdings existiert in dem ordner kein "disable_xdamage", muss ich den key selbst erstellen? was genau schreib ich da rein?
<kubine> Title: Remote Access and 3D Effects Jonh Wendell (at www.bani.com.br)
<Sno> und ich würde schon gern neu installieren, um Relikte loszuwerden und ggf. auch die Verschlüsselung der Platte gleich zu benutzen usw.
<jokrebel> nxo: Und dass da vielleicht ein Hardwareproblem (Wackelkontakt etc.) dahintersteckt?
<nxo> jokrebel, ich fasse den stecker und das kabel aber nicht an und er verbindet sich reproduzierbar direkt nach dem selbsttest.
<wyst> um meine Frage zu präzisieren: wie schalte ich bei 11.10 die 3d Effekte im Konfigurationseditor aus? die wikiseite zum Konfigurationseditor bringt mir da keine Klarheit
<bullgard4> wyst: Welche grafische Bedienoberfläche verwendest Du?
<wyst> ich denke gnome, ne...ubuntu 11.10, hab da sonst nix geändert
<bullgard4> Sno: "[12:10]	Sno	und ich würde schon gern neu installieren, um Relikte loszuwerden und ggf. auch die Verschlüsselung der Platte gleich zu benutzen usw." Die normale Art ist, die Home-Partition zu sichern, das neue Ubuntu zu installieren und dann die Home-Partition wieder einzubinden. Das klappt meistens sehr gut. Aber manchmal muß man von Hand nachjustieren.
<bullgard4> wyst: Deine Antwort ist ungenau. Kannst Du das nicht genauer sagen?
<wyst> wenn du so fragst, nein. ich hab ne standardinstallation von ubuntu da draufgekloppt und nix verändert. soweit ich das sehe, ist die gui da gnome. was für informationen brauchst du?
<deem> wyst: wenn du nicht nachinstalliert hast, hast du unity. dem screenshot nach stimmt das auch
<wyst> oh ok, dann sorry
<bullgard4> wyst: GNOME Shell oder so, wie im Bild in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity?
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wyst> ja, unity is richtig
<bullgard4> wyst: Unter Unity kenne ich nicht die Bedienung des Konfigurationseditors. Sorry, da müssen Dir andere Leute helfen.
<jokrebel> q23p: Bitte schau mal nach Deiner Verbindung.
<wyst> trotzdem danke
<q23p> jokrebel: wie darf ich das verstehen
<jokrebel> q23p: Weil Du grad in sehr kurzer Zeit mehrfach hier rein und raus bist.
<bullgard4> wyst: Vielleicht hilft Dir das Lesen von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Arbeitsbereich#Einstellungen-Unity-Plugin weiter.
<kubine> Title: Unity Arbeitsbereich › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wyst> bullgard4: nicht eher das hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM
<kubine> Title: Compiz CCSM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> q23p: Weil Du grad in sehr kurzer Zeit mehrfach hier rein und raus bist. Fix das bitte oder nimm uns einstweilen aus dem Autojoin/-connect.
<deem> wyst: welche 3d effekte meinst du?
<q23p> ok ist gefixt.
<bullgard4> wyst: Ich würde zuerst die Maßnahmen versuchen, die mein Artikel vorschlägt. Wenn das nichts hilfr, dann geh nach Deinem Artikiel vor.
<wyst> deem: also im wiki artikel VNC ist mein Problem beschrieben, und da steht: "Als Abhilfe können im Konfigurationseditor die 3D-Effekte abgeschaltet werden, siehe diese Anleitung ."
<wyst> "diese Anleitung" ist http://www.bani.com.br/lang/en/2009/05/remote-access-and-3d-effectsacesso-remoto-e-efeitos-3d/ , aber dieser key ist nicht vorhanden bei mir
<kubine> Title: Remote Access and 3D Effects Jonh Wendell (at www.bani.com.br)
<Sno> Also Bereitschaft (suspend) scheint einem kurzen Experiment nach zu funktionieren
<Sno> genaueres weiss ich nach der nächsten Bahnfahrt ;)
<Sno> auch mit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ...
<nxo> Sno, ich drück die dauem.
<wyst> bullgard4: ich verstehe den zusammenhang zwischen dem, was du gepostet hast, und meinem problem nicht
<wyst> ich möchte "visuelle Effekte" oder "3d Effekte" ausschalten, damit auf meinem vnc viewer(windows) das bild vom host (ubuntu) aktualisiert wird. 
<bullgard4> wyst: Du hattest gefragt: "[12:12]	wyst	um meine Frage zu präzisieren: wie schalte ich bei 11.10 die 3d Effekte im Konfigurationseditor aus? die wikiseite zum Konfigurationseditor bringt mir da keine Klarheit" und "[12:30]	wyst	bullgard4: nicht eher das hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM".  Und ich hatte darauf geantwortet.
<watschu> hallo, ich habe einen ubuntu-server (eeebox) 10.04 laufen und bekomme den sound nicht zum laufen
<watschu> also bzw bekomme ich immer den fehler : Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<watschu> wenn ich versuche den alsamixer zu starten
<watschu> alsa-base und alsa- utils sind schon installiert
<bullgard4> watschu: Wenn Du in einem Terminal eingibst: "~$ alsamixer', kommt als einzige Meldung: "Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" und nichts weiter?
<watschu> genau
<watschu> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=25075dc13a6ac24e73561eb64f30c79c0132755c
<watschu> hier heisst es, dass kein soundserver gefunden werden könne
<watschu> die soundkarte wird aber anscheinend erkannt
<watschu> wirst du da schlau draus bullgard4?
<bullgard4> Was sagt Dein Synaptic über gnome-alsamixer?
<deem> wyst: du kannst auch direkt mit unity 2d starten
<watschu> ähm komm ich da ohne grafische benutzeroberfläche dran?
<watschu> komm nur per ssh an den server
<wyst> deem: und wie?
<bullgard4> watschu: Wenn Du mit "da" die apt-Paketverwaltung meinst: Ja. 
<watschu> wie mache ich das?
<sash_> watschu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> watschu:   '~$ apt-cache policy gnome-alsamixer'
<watschu> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406042/
<kubine> Title: apt zu alsamixer › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> wyst: indem du im loginmanager auf das zahnrad klickst und dort unity 2d auswählst
<watschu> also wie gesagt, es ist ein reines server-system, gnome ist nicht installiert
<bullgard4> watschu:   Bitte installiere das Paket gnome-alsamixer.
<watschu> aber alsa läuft ja auch ohne den rest von gnome
<apollo13> hat jemand eine idee was ist wenn ein system kein /dev/disk verzeichnis hat? (Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS)
<watschu> ok
<deem> bullgard4: warum sollte er das installieren. das ist ein server, keine desktopsystem
<deem> kein*
<apollo13> wahrscheinlich behebt ein reboot es, aber den würde ich gerade gerne vermeiden^^
<apollo13> watschu: du willst nix mit gnome installiere…
<bullgard4> watschu:  Moment!
<watschu> ok...
<apollo13> watschu: ist als gestartet?
<watschu> gnome-alsamixer ist gerade installiert
<apollo13> lass den blödsinn
<bullgard4> watschu:  Ich habe zu spät mitbekommen, daß Du kein GNOME auf dem entfernten Rechner haben möchtest.
<watschu> soll ich es wieder löschen
<watschu> ?
<apollo13> ja
<watschu> ok
<apollo13> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found... nicht so gut
<watschu> kurze frage am rande: mit apt-get remove lösche ich ein programm restlos und sauber?
<apollo13> wennst noch --purge dazutusts ja
<watschu> ok
<apollo13> wobei die abhängigkeiten dann noch da sind
<apollo13> was sagt denn alsaconf?
<watschu> aber nur die auf das gelöschte programm zeigen oder?
<apollo13> nein umgekehrt, die auf die das gelöschte programm gezeigt hat
<watschu> oh ok
<apollo13> apt-get autoremove könnte die noch entfernen
<watschu> hm
<apollo13> ist dein benutzer in der audio gruppe?
<watschu> äh 
<watschu> sollte eigentlich
<apollo13> paste den output von id
<watschu> also das ist ein frisch aufgesetztes system...
<watschu> ok, wie mache ich das?
<apollo13> wie machst du was?
<apollo13> id in der konsole eintippen und das auf paste.ubuntuusers.de laden ;)
<watschu> ok, du hast recht, ich bin nicht in der ausiogruppr
<watschu> als superuser komme ich auf den alsamixer
<apollo13> dann füg dich mal hinzu und logg dich neu ein!
<watschu> ok
<watschu> herrlich
<watschu> ich bin euch zu tiefem Dank verpflichtet
<watschu> wisst ihr, wie ich einen Testton durch die lautsprecher jagen kann?
<apollo13> aplay
<Fuchs> speaker-test
<apollo13> yikes, das rauscht :þ
<watschu> ok, klappt immer nochnicht
<watschu> im alsamixer steht zwar master und pcm, aber <Headphone> lässt sich nicht regeln, steht nur auf 00
<watschu> ich paste mal die id
<watschu> -ausgabe
<watschu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406047/
<kubine> Title: ID-Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> watschu: Mit M unmuten?
<watschu> ne, ist nicht gemuted, sondern steht einfach auf 00, lässt sich aber nicht verändern
<watschu> ok, habs zum laufen gebracht
<watschu> eine letzte frage noch
<jokrebel> watschu: Und verräts Du uns (und dem Log) was die Lösung war?
<watschu> wenn ich ein programm per gdebi installiere, also ein *.deb paket, wie deinstalliere ich diese wieder sauber von meinem system
<watschu> ja, <Headphone> ist total sinnlos, viel wichtiger ist <Front> 
<watschu> asche über mein haupt
<jokrebel> watschu: Über das Softwarecenter ode Synaptic oder auf der Konsole mit apt-get remove
<watschu> also das problem an sich, soweit ich das jetzt überblicken kann war, dass ich als user nicht in der audio-gruppe war
<watschu> also vielen dank und großes lob an eure geduld, bullgard4, apollo13 und jokrebel
<jokrebel> watschu: Gern geschehn.
<bullgard4> watschu: Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<watschu> Dankeschön
<f31n1> hey, ich hab da n dezentes problem mit meinem netzwerk :) wenn ich in /etc/network/interfaces eine fixe ip etc einstell bei meinem desktop pc, funktioniert alles bis ich das kabel zieh und wieder anstecke, dann sucht er sich automaisch ne neue ip?
<f31n1> kann ich das autmatisch denkende tool, dass mir dann ne dhcp ip zukommen lässt deaktivieren?
<nxo> f31n1, ich vermute da funkt dir der network manager dazwischen. hast du eine desktopumgebung?
<f31n1> ja gnome nxo
<dAnjou> f31n1: meistens empfiehlt es sich, sowas im router zu regeln, sofern du zugriff hast
<geser> sollte der NM nicht das Interface ignorieren, wenn dazu ein Eintrag in /etc/network/interfaces existiert?
<deem> f31n1: wenn du das kabel rasuziehst und wieder reinsteckst bekommst du meist nochmal die gleiche ip, da der dhcp server dich noch kennt und dir die gleiche ip wieder gibt
<f31n1> dAnjou: kann der leider nicht, aber ich hab kein problem das über den guten alten weg der interfaces datei zu machen... dann weiß ich wenigstens immer wer dran schuld is wenn was nicht funktioniert xD
<jokrebel> f31n1: Nimm doch einfach den Netzwerkmanager um ne feste IP festzulegen.
<deem> du musst warten bis dein lease abläuft oder die lease-time auf dem dhcp umstellen
<nxo> geser, macht er das denn? ich würde es einfach im nm einstellen (also die static ip)
<f31n1> kann ich den netzwerkmanager nicht deaktivieren? löschen?
<nxo> f31n1, wenn du das wüsstest, würdest du ja nicht fragen :P
<deem> der netzwerk-manager ignoriert alle interfaces, die unter /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen sind
<nxo> deem, die ip bekommt man doch nur vom dhcp, wenn man ihn danach fragt. das will er aber doch gar nicht machen.
<nxo> f31n1, also bei mir kann man das im NM einstellen.
<f31n1> deem: wohl nicht, in der ist er nämlich eingetagen und wenn ich als root networking neu starte nimmt er dann auch wieder die ip aus der interfaces datei
<deem> f31n1: das ist doch auch richtig. der netzwerk manager bleibt dabei aussen vor. die interfaces datei hat mit dme netzwrk manager nichts zu tun
<koegs> f31n1: dann starte doch auch mal den nm neu, evtl. hat der das noch nicht mitgekriegt
<jokrebel> f31n1: Im Netzworkmanager gibt es nen haken für "systemweit"
<f31n1> aaah
<f31n1> got it denk ich ich probiers eben mal aus
<f31n> greaat danke leute :) funktioniert danke
<deem> was funktioniert denn jetzt? (fürs log)
<f31n> die fixe ip übern network manager ;)
<watschu> leider seid ihr mich doch noch nicht los...
<watschu> ich habe gerade die software subsonic auf meinem server laufen (das ist ein Musik-server-Programm)
<deem> f31n: also hast du den eintrag von eth0 aus der /etc/network/interfaces gelöscht und den network-manager die konfiguration überlassen?
<watschu> kann damit auch prima musik hoeren, allerdings nur als stream über meinen laptop.
<watschu> wenn ich versuche den audio-ausgang von meinem server zu bedienen passiert nichts
<f31n> deem: nein, ich hab den eintrag noch drinnen lassen, der greift scheinbar eh nur wenn man networking manuell restartet
<watschu> also der sound an sich funktioniert ja jetzt, das haben wir ja eben geklärt
<deem> f31n: dein network-manager sollte sich gar nicht für dein eth0 zuständig fühlen, wenn da was in der interfaces eingetragen ist
<f31n> ich kann im network manager den eintrag eth0 löschen soll ich das probieren?
<deem> lass es einfach, wenn es so funktioniert ;)
<koegs> watschu: subsonic ist doch gar nicht dafür gedacht musik lokal auszugeben
<deem> never change a running system
<watschu> wenn subsonic auf dem server läuft funktioniert das ganze quasi wie ein Medaplayer, nur dass man es per web interface bedienen kann und so keine grafische benutzeroberfläche braucht
<watschu> doch
<watschu> quasi als jukebox
<watschu> hat früher auch wunderbar funktioniert
<watschu> bis ich das system neu aufgesetzt habe
<watschu> wahre worte @deem
<koegs> hab ich so nie genutzt, musst du wohl rausfinden wie es zu konfigurieren ist ;-)
<watschu> leider wurde die festplatte zu klein
<watschu> ich denke es liegt daran, dass ich am server momentan generell keine mp3s abspielen kann
<watschu> aber eigentlich sollte das ja mit der installation von lame erledigt sein oder?
<watschu> kiegs:die konfig stimmt
<koegs> ich würde ja mpd empfehlen, anstatt subsonic zu nutzen
<watschu> gibt bei benutzer die option jukebox erlauben
<watschu> und dann bei player noch auswählen
<watschu> ich würde sehr gerne bei subsonic bleiben, da ich dabei die möglichkeit habe per android app meine anlage fern zu steuern
<watschu> ausserdem habe ich mich da so schön dran gewöhnt
<watschu> wie kann ich denn testen, ob ich generell mp3s am server abspielen kann?
<watschu> bzw was braucht man da prinzipiell dazu ausser dem mediaplayer
<dAnjou> watschu: mpeg123
<dAnjou> *mpg123
<koegs> mpeg321 :)
<dAnjou> koegs: och falsch :D
<dAnjou> das paket heißt mpg321
<koegs> ohja, e zuviel
<watschu> ok
<watschu> das funktioniert
<watschu> dann liegt es wohl an subsonic
<koegs> ich sag ja, ich wette du musst irgendwas in der subsonic config ändern, nur hab ich da keine ahnung von
<watschu> damn
<watschu> ok
<usch> Hallo. Ich möchte gern das Wallpaper in einem Cronjob wechseln lassen. In der Shell funktioniert das auch wunderbar mit gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "/foo/bar.jpg", aber im Cron tut sich nichts. Müssen da noch explizit irgendwelche Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt werden? (Ubuntu 10.04.4)
<dAnjou> usch: getestet, ob der cronjob auch ausgeführt wird? einfach mal mit "touch /tmp/$(date)" ne datei anlegen lassen
<dAnjou> besser 'touch /tmp/"$(date)"'
<nunatak> Hab ein Problem mit Googleearth. Bisher hat es ohne Probleme funktioniert. Habs allerdings auch schon einige Tage nicht mehr benutzt, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen welches Update hierfür verantwortlich ist. Das Startbild erscheint, dann nichts mehr....
<nunatak> Im Terminal geöffnet entschuldigt sicht GE und verweist mich auf diese Crashlog: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406052/
<kubine> Title: Googleearth Crash › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<usch> dAnjou: Ja, wird ausgeführt...
<jokrebel> nunatak: Welches Ubuntu? Welche GoogleEarth-Version? Und wie wurde die vormals installiert?
<dAnjou> usch: dann rate ich jetzt. setz mal DISPLAY=:0 <befehl> als job
<nunatak> 11.10 64bit. Gnome 3 Shell und XFCE. Crash bei beiden Umgebungen
<jokrebel> nunatak: …fehlt noch die 3te Frage.
<nunatak> die 3te?
<nunatak> oh ahh.
<usch> dAnjou: bringt auch nichts. Ich habe den gconf-editor offen und wenn ich das Script manuell ausführe, dann wird der Wert von picture_filename dort auch automatisch aktualisiert und beim Cronjob eben nicht.
<jokrebel> nunatak: Ansonsten kann ich erstmal nur aufs Wiki verweisen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth
<kubine> Title: Google Earth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nunatak> soweit ich mich erinnere war's die .deb von googleearth
<nunatak> kann sie aber gerade nicht finden
<MarkusH> sdx23: willst du die URL zu den wiki-seiten auch im CSV haben?
<nunatak> jokrebel, naja, hat ja bis vor wenigen tagen noch muckenfrei funktioniert
<jokrebel> nunatak: Ist das nicht Dein Problem? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth#Programmabsturz-beim-Starten
<kubine> Title: Google Earth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<usch> dAnjou: habe das gefunden und werde es mal ausprobieren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334355
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Crontab won't execute gconftool-2 commands in a script - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nunatak> jokrebel, oh, sieht ganz danach aus. ich deppen!
<usch> dAnjou: Nur zur Info: funktioniert mit http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9316703&postcount=5
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] Crontab won't execute gconftool-2 commands in a script (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nunatak> danke!
<jokrebel> nunatak: Gerne. Ich drück die Daumen.
<nunatak> dann wurde das paket libGL.so.1 aber kürzlich deinstalliert. 
<nunatak> ok. jetzt ist google-earth wieder da. allerdings ohne die earth. ich meld mich mal ab und wieder an. vielleicht hilfts ja... 
<brot66>  Hallo, ich habe auf Lubuntu11.10 das Paket ubuntu-desktop installiert um Gnome in Zukunft zu nutzen. Nach dem Neustart bekomme ich nach dem Anmelden nur die Message:  Xsession error: "unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session" Danach wird wieder lxde gestartet. Wie komme ich nun in Gnome rein?
<nunatak> Jetzt fehlt auf jeden Fall der Kontakt zum Server.
<nunatak> Das Fenster Programmtipps beim Start ist auch leer
<nunatak> Und wenn ich bei Erkunden auf Mars gehe kommt sowas: 404. That’s an error.
<nunatak> The requested URL /intl/de/tips/v43/tip16.html was not found on this server. That’s all we k
<nunatak> muss GE denn jetzt wieder den zugang erlauben? ich hab doch hier keine firewall.
<dadrc> brot66, in deinem Home sollte es die Datei .xsession-errors geben, pack die mal bitte in einen Pastebin
<watschu> koegs: habe das problem erkannt
<watschu> und behoben
<watschu> subsonic benutzt jre
<watschu> ich hatte standardmäßig openjre-6 drauf
<watschu> damit wird jedoch nur eine virtuelle soundkarte benutzt
<watschu> die aber nichts mit der echten zu tun hat
<watschu> jetzt habe ich openjre durch oracle-jre7 ausgetauscht
<watschu> auch wenn ich alles andere als ein oracle-freund bin, jetzt läufts
<brot66> dadrc: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/vVYMMuDRha9bW9oQ6tu4/
<kubine> Title: Paste #vVYMMuDRha9bW9oQ6tu4 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<PBeck> bin gerade dabei meinen neuen drucker photosmart 7510 einzurichten. Ubuntu direkt bietet mir bei der installation aber nur den 7550 an. Funktioniert auch soweit. Beim lesen in foren wurde allerdings angeraten auf ne neue hplip version upzudaten. Bringen die unterschiedlichen treiber die gleiche qualität? Ich habe schon versucht per hp-setup den drucker im netzwerk zu finden. Hat aber keinen gefunden.
<dadrc> brot66, mal bitte ein ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/
<PBeck> manuelle installation von hplip hat abhilfe geschaffen
<soc> hallo
<soc> ich bräuchte mal ein paar partitionierungs-/einhängetipps
<soc> ich habe 2 platten: eine SSD und eine HD
<soc> auf der SDD ist ubuntu
<soc> und die die benutzerordner
<soc> ich will die HD so einhängen, dass auf der meine musik und meine filme sind, während meine benutzereinstellungen auf der ssd liegen
<soc> wie mache ich das am besten?
<soc> bei einem ordner geht das ja relativ einfach, indem man die partition als z.b. /home/foo/Musik einhängt
<soc> aber in meinem fall habe ich ja mehrere ordner, Musik, Videos ...
<koegs> soc: nach /mnt/festplatte mounten und dort unterordner erstellen
<soc> was ist der unterschied zwischen /mnt und /media?
<soc> ... und dann mit symlinks?
<deem> soc: /mnt ist eher für statisch mounts und /media wird meist vom dateimanager verwendet
<k1l> !mount > soc
<soc> muss ich da bei den dateirechten was beachten?
<kubine>  soc: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<k1l> !fstab > soc
<kubine>  soc: Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<soc> ja, das weuß ich
<k1l> soc: nein!
<k1l> komischerweise ist alles da drin erklärt, was du gerade gefragt hast
<k1l> also komm mal nicht immer wie der profi hier rein und stell dann anfängerfragen
<soc> meine güte
<littledarkcloud> hat der "backslash" unter linux überhaupt eine bedeutung??
<deem> littledarkcloud: er escaped
<soc> zu 5.04-zeiten war der channel echt noch angenehm
<k1l> littledarkcloud: zum escapen vor allem (würd eich jetzt aus dem stegreif sagen)
<tr3v3lyn> 5.04 is lang her
<k1l> soc: ja früher war alles besser, auch die einstellung der user
<littledarkcloud> okay, weil unter linux hat das ja nix mit verzeichnissen zu tun.
<soc> japp, heute scheint es zum guten stil zu gehören leute mit links zu bewerfen
<koegs> soc: heute gehört es zum guten stil auch mal ein bisschen zu lesen, weil alles so schön dokumentiert ist :)
<soc> ich kenne das wiki und benutze es auch
<soc> ich habe mich für eure meinung interessiert
<soc> ob das was ich machen will auch eleganter gehtr
<soc> z.b. die ordner in home in gconf/dconf umbiegen
<koegs> ich würde nach /mnt/... mounten und dann mit symlinks arbeiten, wenn ich was im Homeverzeichnis haben will
<deem> eleganter als eine platte über ein verzeichniss zu mounten?
<soc> ok
<koegs> so ist auch das backup des home-verzeichnisses sparsamer
<soc> was haltet ihr davon die einzelnen ordner acuh über fstab einzuhängen?
<soc> also platte nach /mnt/
<tr3v3lyn> nix
<soc> und dann /mnt/Daten/Musik  /home/foo/Musik, /mnt/Daten/Videos  /home/foo/Videos, etc?
<soc> koegs: ich mach eh keine backups, aber ja, ist eleganter :-)
<ppq> soc: in deinem fall ist es eigentlich egal, ob du mit bind-mounts oder symlinks arbeitest
<littledarkcloud> mkdir -p foo/{bar,lot}/{bam,bim} , so läßt sich definieren das beide (/bar und /lot) die unterverzeichnisse /bim und bam erhalten.
<littledarkcloud> läßt es sich auch einrichten, das unterverzeichnisse unter /foo nicht davon betroffen sind --- also nicht /bim und /bam als unterverzeichnisse erhalten??
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, wie kann ich die hintergrundfarbe der terminaloberfläche ändern, also nicht die standardmäßige, die man in den profilen ändern kann, sondern die oberfläche, die z.b. bei dpkg-reconfigure und seinen fragen auftaucht?
<WasserDragoon> mir ist leider der begriff dazu entfallen
<joschi> littledarkcloud: wie meinen? das ist doch der sinn der sache, dass die unterverzeichnisse bim und bam in foo/bar und foo/lot erstellt werden
<dadrc> WasserDragoon: Das wird mit ncurses dargestellt, aber ob man die Standardfarben davon ändern kann, weiß ich nicht
<dadrc> Könnte aber als Suchbegriff weiterhelfen
<WasserDragoon> dadrc super vielen dank, werde da direkt mal suchen
<littledarkcloud> ja --- aber ich wollte noch /1 und /2 zusätzlich haben, doch die sollen keine unterverzeichnisse haben.
<joschi> littledarkcloud: was hindert dich dann an `mkdir -p foo/{bar,lot}/{bam,bim} foo/{1,2}`?
<WasserDragoon> hm das dpkg-reconfigure scheint von ubuntu direkt angepasst worden zu sein, damit die hintergrundfarbe dieses schreckliche lila ist
<PBeck> kann man pdfs randlos drucken?
<PBeck> drucker kann es.
<littledarkcloud> ah, wunderbar. thx. :)
<PBeck> hplip als treiber neueste version :)
<PBeck> eigenschaften - a4 borderless :) Problem gelöst
<PBeck> hum duplex und randlos geht wohl doch nicht
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe als ich mein system damals eingerichtet habe leider keine swap partition angelegt weil ich der meinung war dies mit genug ram und einer ssd eher nachteilig wäre, nun hätte ich aber um den ruhezustand usw. nutzen zu können gerne eine. die laufwerksverwaltung zeigt folgendes an: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/960401/screenshot1.png dort sind wie man sieht knapp 8gb unbenutzt, diese würde ich gerne bzw. einen teil davon als
<matzexh>  swap nutzen, kann da aber zumindest in der laufwerksverwaltung nix ändern, jemand eine idee?
<dadrc> Swap braucht 1. 'ne Partition, 2. muss die als Swap markiert werden
<dadrc> Entweder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap#Swap-Partition-nachtraeglich-erstellen
<kubine> Title: Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Oder mit gparted
<nxo> geht das nicht auch mit einem swap file?
<dadrc> Swap generell ja, suspend-to-disk nicht, soweit ich weiß
<matzexh> ja, ich will ja eine swap partition erstellen, nur geht dies wie man auf dem screenshot sieht aus irgendeinem grund mit dem freien platz nicht und ich weis leider nicht warum
<nxo> ich hab grad mal gegooglet, man kann das wohl auch mit einem swap file schaffen, ist aber ein bisschen bastelei
<nxo> ootb geht das nicht
<matzexh> also wenn ich den freien bereich anklicken will, müsste er ja theoretisch anbieten eine neue partition anzulegen, aber das macht er nicht, wieso?
<k1l_> matzexh: du kannst nur 4 primäre partitionen anlegen
<k1l_> matzexh: nein
<k1l_> matzexh: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nxo> matzexh, wieviel ram hast du denn? wenn es 8gb sein sollen, ist die partition zu klein
<k1l_> und auf der ssd würde ich keine swap anlegen, zudem sollte das ding schneller booten als der aus dem suspend aufwachen kann
<nxo> ich hab auf meiner ssd auch kein swap aus genau dem grund.
<matzexh> k1l_, ja deshalb hatte ich ja ursprünglich keine swap, aber eben alle programme zu starten, truecrypt einzubinden usw. dauert insgesamt länger als aus dem standby aufzuwachen und so dürfte es ja auch beim ruhezustand sein oder?
<matzexh> und um mal eben den akku vom laptop zu starten möchte ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt neu starten müssen
<k1l_> standby ist was anderes als suspend2disk
<k1l_> matzexh: du kannst machen was du willst. ist ja deine hardware. aber wenn du 8gb ram hast kannste das knicken. und umpartitionieren musst du so oder so vorher
<matzexh> jep habe 8gb... und ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht was ich an dem aktuellen partitions setup ändern soltle um da auf 3 partitionen zu kommen
<matzexh> also kann ich das wohl vergessen und boote doch lieber
<k1l_> matzexh: 4 _primäre_ . lies bitte den artikel um zu wissen was da wo der unterschied ist.
<k1l_> du kannst 35 partitionen einteilen, aber nur 4 primäre. das ist nunmal so.
<k1l_> *mehr als 35
<nxo> matzexh, wenn du basteln willst, kannst du das mit dem swapfile versuchen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<kubine> Title: [all variants] HOWTO: Use swapfile instead of partition and hibernate - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<k1l_> matzexh: und stell dir mal vor, wo die 8gb ram gespeichert werden sollen, wenn nur 7,7GB platz ist :)
<matzexh> ja aber wenn ich ein dual boot system(win 7 mit truecrypt, eine truecrypt partition für daten, linux lvm) habe brauche ich afaik 4 primäre oder sehe ich da was falsch?
<k1l_> matzexh: beim verschlüsselungs schmuh halte ich mich raus. aber du kannst das swap irgendwo hin packen aber halt nicht mehr als 4 primäre anlegen. zudem warum verschlüsselt man den swap nicht, wenn man in suspend geht (wo alle daten im plain drinliegen) wenn man so paranoid zum vollverschlüsseln sonst ist?!
<matzexh> ja das stimmt wohl auch wieder, naja ich seh schon meine idee mit dem swap war zu kurz gedacht, danke für die ganzen anregungen dazu, ich lass es wohl so wie es ist, funktioniert ja gu
<matzexh> *gut
<pog> hallo, ich wollte schauen, wie man auf der Konsole eine Farbe scheiben kann - bei ls sind die DAteien z.B. gruen - mache ich ls > out_ls und schau dann das mit VI an, sehe ich es nicht mehr gruen, aber ich seh auch keine Kontroll-Zeichen. Wie funkionert diese FArbgebung?
<ppq> pog: guck mal in 'man ls' und stoß auf --color :)
<ppq> wenn du farbigen text in einer textdatei speichern willst, brauchst du ein dateiformat das formatierungen unterstützt
<pog> --color=never kann ich die Farbgebung unterdruecken, trotzdem sehe ich nicht, was fuer Farb-Ctrl-Attribute geschrieben werden.
<pog> viellecht muss ich das mal Hex anschauen.
<pog> ich moecht eigentlich aus php raus was farbig schreiben, und komme nicht weiter.
<openvpn> apollo13: bekks: koegs: MarkusH: zu dem openvpn DRAMA diese Woche die config war richtig DAS VPN LÄUFT ich mus von hand: route del default UND route add default gw 192.168.255.1 danach startet der dienst
<MarkusH> openvpn: lass bitte solche multipings
<MarkusH> openvpn: dann hast du dein Netzwerk nicht richtig eingerichtet
<Shekinah> ahoi
<jokrebel> uli__: Alles Klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<pog> nxo: es ist noch recht einfach ein SWAP-File anzulegen und dieses anzuhaengen. Allerdings ist die Performance sicher schlechter, als wenn man einePartition nimmt, am besten auf einer anderen Platte. 
<openvpn> wie gesagtmuss das als root eingeben. wo trage ich das ein das mir das erspart bleibt? ich danke euch an dieser stelle für die mühe
<Shekinah> ich fuerchte ich brauch auch ma hilfe
<k1l_> !wf > Shekinah 
<kubine>  Shekinah: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<Shekinah> *gg nettest script
<Shekinah> -t
<nxo> pog, stimmt wohl, aber mit ssd wird das dennoch gehen (wobei ich es auf einer ssd nicht machen würde). das anlegen ist einfach, basteln musst du, um damit hibernation zu machen.
<openvpn> MarkusH: kann man das in der gui eintragen?
<Shekinah> ich hoffe ich kann mein prob ueberhaupt erklaeren *grad bissl fettich is*
<pog> nxo, ah wegen der hibernation, kann ich mir vorstellen, da ja das Zeugs schon gelesen werden muss, bevor das System ganz da ist.
<k1l_> Shekinah: versuch es einfach mal entlang der meldung vom bot :)
<koegs> openvpn: im network-manager hast du bei der OpenVPN-Konfiguration nen Reiter "IPv4-Einstellungen", da den Button "Routen"
<pog> auch hier im weechat sehe ich farbig, vllt, printe ich die falschen Ctrl-Zeichen, ist auch nicht so super dokumentiert.
<k1l_> pog: ich sehe da keinen zusammenhang zwischen bash, php und ubuntu o_O
<Shekinah> oki... also ich nutze lucid... es funzt quasi nur noch das was offen ist.. ich kann nix mehr oeffnen.. nachdem ich (nun kommts) irgend nen remove eines alten befehls machte... sah schon beim ablauf: entferne 'dies-jenes trallala-button', da wurd mir schon anders... nun kann ich nicht mal mehr ne externe festplatte anschliessen, bzw druff zugreifen
<k1l_> Shekinah: da wäre mal ganz gut zu wissen, was du da genau eingegeben hast.
<Shekinah> der desktop ist leergefegt... dateien sind zwar alle noch vorhanden aber ich kann nicht zugreifen
<Shekinah> ok mom
<Shekinah> lacht mich bitte nich aus ^^ ich komme mir grad soo dumm vor
<Shekinah> sudo apt-get remove build-essential libxslt1.1 libxslt1-dev libxml2 ruby-full mysql-server libmysqlclient-dev libmysql-ruby libssl-dev libopenssl-ruby libcurl4-openssl-dev imagemagick libmagickwand-dev git-core redis-server libffi-dev libffi-ruby rubygems libsqlite3-dev libpq-dev libreadline5-dev
<Shekinah> war der befehl *ducks*
<Shekinah> ich versuchte selbigen befehl mit install aber gab nicht den erfolg den ich mir erhoffte
<nxo> pog, schreib mal folgendes in deinem terminal: echo -e 'ich bin \033[31mrot\033[39m!'
<k1l_> kannst du mal /var/log/apt/history.log nopasten?
<k1l_> !nopaste > Shekinah 
<kubine>  Shekinah: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<MarcAurelio> Hallo Leute, Ich habe gestern meine 2 Bildschirme so einzurichten das einer davon der Erweiterte Bildschirm ist. Hab dies jedoch mit xrandr nicht hin bekommen (Unity Umgebung ist eingefroren und nur 1 Bildschirm, der der als Haupt Bildschirm ausgewählt würde hat ein Bild angezeigt). So nachdem es mit xrandr nicht ging hab ich den AMD Treiber geladen nun kann ich den schon gar nicht bauen. Ich bräuchte Hilfe beim Graifkkarten Treiber
<MarcAurelio>  bauen ich besitze eine ATI Radeon x1950.
<pog> ist komisch, dass ls | cat
<pog> ist komisch, dass ls | cat den outputstream veraendert, also ganz andere Darstelluung
<BigKing> hat jemand Zeit mir (vermutlich in einer mittellangen Aktion bei einer Einrichtung des Netzwerkdruckers zu helfen)... dann bitte per Nachricht an mich direkt. Es geht um Kubuntu / Ubuntu Netzwerkdrucker an einem Printserver, was ich ums verrecken nicht hinbekomme. -> Keine Fehlermeldung. der Druckauftrag geht raus... der Drucker macht nix. Von normalen Windows Rechner -> alles reibungslos inkl. Drucken möglich
<pog> nxo, das hat's gebracht, kommt rot
<Shekinah> k1l_ ich hab keine berechtigung... kommt als meldung
<pog> das -e brauchts, das war wohl das Problem.
<nxo> geht auch ohne -e mittels tput
<nxo> -> echo "$(tput setaf 4) farbig"
<pog> hast Du eine Ahnung, ob man es von php durchbekommt.
<pog> ich moecht nicht ein Hack mit backticks.
<nxo> keine ahnung
<pog> ich werd's rausfinden, jetzt weiss ich zumindst in welche Richtung suchen, thanks nxo
<jokrebel> BigKing: Generell sind hier quasi alle zur Hilfe bereit. Schidere Dein problem einfach genauer. Vielleicht mit Fehlermeldungen und Details zum Drucker und Printserver.
<pog> nxo, das ist stark, nun kommt dort die cmdline blau :-)
<pog> ich bin daran mit ncurses aus php zu experimentieren. 
<nxo> pog, kannst die ziffern ja mal durchprobieren.
<pog> ich schau das auf jeden Fall mal an, finde ich schon noch interessant fuer die cmdline.
<nxo> aber sowas wie \033[31m hilft dir vielleicht aus php
<nxo> aber nicht alle terminals scheinen ANSI codes zu unterstützen.
<BigKing> jokrebel, also... Printserver DLINK DPR-1061, Drucker Canon MF4150 -> diese Kombi ging mit Kubuntu schon mal... daher weiss ich,d ass es geht
<BigKing> ich möchte den als Netzwerkdrucker wieder einrichten... bekomme es aber nicht ans laufen (nach einem Umzug).
<pog> ich probier's das nochmals, ah, ich glaube ich hab diesen Befehl statt auch php echo aus Sghell echo gemacht, oder umgekehrt.
<BigKing> KEINE FEHLERMELDUNG!!!! das ist mein Problem
<BigKing> Versuche den Drucker per HP JetDirekt, IPP, usw. einzurichten, aber nichts führt zum erfolg. Ich glaub, irgendwo sind noch falsche Einstellungen auf dem Rechner :-( die ich nicht finden kann
<BigKing> ping auf den Server geht -> Firefox auf den Server geht auch
<BigKing> Drucker ist online und es kann von Windows grad gedruckt werden
<BigKing> jokrebel, wie und wo soll ich ansetzen, um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen und wieder drucken zu können
<nxo> pog, du kannst dir die farbcodes auch in variablen speichern
<Shekinah> k1l_ bin ich nun nen hoffnungsloser fall?
<nxo> export ROT=$'\033[31m'; export NORMAL=$'\033[39m'; echo "so geht es ${ROT}auch${NORMAL}"
<nxo> tolles spielzeug.. ^^
<ppq> BigKing: mit der automatischen erkennung der kde-druckereinrichtung unter 'kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde' hast du es ja sicher schon probiert...?
<pog> ah, so. ja, ist wirklich nicht schlecht, thanks!
<pog> BigKing: hast Du es schon mehrfach versucht? Ich wuerde mal versuchen, den Printer nochmals einzurichten.
<BigKing> pog, ca. 100te mal... auf windows geht alles... kubuntu klappt nichts. Keine Fehlermeldung... 
<ppq> pog: er probiert es seit tagen ;)
<BigKing> wenn ich den falschen Zugangsweg nutze, dann kommt ne Meldung Warteschlagen nicht erreichbar.
<pog> das ist doof. ich hatte auch mal stunden versucht, ein Mini-Printserver zum laufen zu bringen,und es ging nie korrekt. Aber immerhin druchte er eine Seite oder so.
<ppq> [17:27:05] <ppq> BigKing: mit der automatischen erkennung der kde-druckereinrichtung unter 'kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde' hast du es ja sicher schon probiert...?
<BigKing> Unter Windows wird der Rechner im Netzwerk unter \\192.168.178.10\Fax gefunden. -> Treiber -> Testseite -> fertig
<BigKing> ppq, kein Protokoll spezifiziert oder so...
<nxo> pog, einen letzten hab ich noch: mach mal beim letzten befehl aus der 31 eine 41. 40er sind die hintergrundfarbe ;)
<BigKing> bekommst die genaue Meldung jetzt nochmal.
<pog> nxo: super!
<nibbler> BigKing, wenn du ihn unter linux als hp jetdirect anbinest geht das über port ip://192.168.178.10:9100, das unter windows sieht mir nach samba://192.168.178.10/Fax aus
<pog> wo ist das denn dokumentiert, man bash?
<BigKing> nibbler, wo muss ich das denn jetzt eintragen.
<BigKing> jetdirect als Auswahl nutzen oder ipp
<BigKing> das ich ip davor schreiben muss, steht auch in keiner Anleitung (zumindest nicht denen hier bei mir :-( ) Ich probier es gerne aus
<pog> cups arbeitet eigentlich immer mit ipp, ist eine ipp-imlpementation.
<k1l_> Shekinah: hmm das war von ner diaspora installation, oder? das sollte das system eigentlich nicht zersägen. auch weiss ich nicht, warum du da keine rechte hast. scheint so auf anhieb kein einfaches problem zu sein. kannst du mal "dmesg" und die datei in deinem /home verzeichnis "xsession-errors"  in einen pasteservice hochladen?
<jokrebel> BigKing: Sollte Windowsprinter via Samba heißen.
<k1l_> Shekinah: ich bin aber grade woanders eingebunden, vlt kann dann noch wer helfen
<pog> BigKing: ist aber komisch, eikn Netzdrucker, wenn er vorhin ging, sollte ja immer noch gehen, was wurde denn veraendert?
<Shekinah> ok thx k1l_ 
<nxo> pog, ANSI codes sind das. befrag mal google
<nibbler> pog, aber man kann auch drucker via samba in linux einbinden, weil sonst könnte man ja auf freigegebenen windowsdruckern nicht drucken
<pog> ansi, o.k. 
<BigKing> pog, was geändert wurde ist die IP... war vorher 192.168.178.33 aber die hab ich im Printerserver geändert und festgelegt.
<pog> auch unter Win kann man ipp einbinden.
<BigKing> und ich nutze auch sowohl unter windows und linux logischerweise nur noch die neue IP
<nibbler> pog, interessant, aber geht an der sache vorbei.
<pog> ja, wichtig ist dass der Drucker von ueberall laeuft.
<BigKing> also... mal von vorne... ich nehm die Sytemsteuerung -> Drucker -> neuer Drucker
<nxo> pog, http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ansi_colours.sh
<pog> komisch, BigKing, aber vielleicht stimmt halt grad der Aufruf nicht mehr, man muesste ja  nur die IP aendern, im Linux IPP jedenfalls.
<pog> danke nxo
<BigKing> Auswahl Seriell, HP Jetdircet, IPP, LPR-Host, Samba oder Sonstige... was soll ich nehmen. Samba, HP oder IPP
<nibbler> BigKing, wenn du auf http://localhost:631 gehst, und dann einen drucker hinzufügst, hast du unter "other netowrk printers" sowohl IPP als auch windows/samba printer - beide mal probiert?
<nxo> np
<nibbler> BigKing, ok, das is in deim dialog wohl das gleiche. du kannst samba und ipp probieren. im fall von samba wäre die url: samba://IP/drucker, bei ipp ipp://ip:9100
<pog> nxo: ich glaube ich geh wieder Richtung Konsole, dort wo ich quasi angefangen habe...
<nibbler> BigKing, nach deinen bisherigen aussagen sollte der druck-server ja beides können
<BigKing> hatte jetzt andere gewählt: Meldung Bei der Operation "client-error-not-possible" trat in Cups ein Fehler auf
<BigKing> andere hab ich vorher auch noch nie gewählt
<BigKing> also... nächster Versuch: IPP
<nxo> pog, php kann bestimmt auch was mit ANSI anfangen
<BigKing> nibbler, so schreibt es die Beschreibung.... ich leg mich da selbst nicht fest :-(
<pog> na, ansi ascii ebcdic, IBM verwendete ebcdic
<nibbler> BigKing, ipp/samba sind deine beiden besten chancen denk ich mal
<BigKing> nibbler, ipp... Meldung der freigegebene Drucker ist nicht erreichbar. URI ist dort gewesen ipp://192.168.178.10:9100/Fax/
<nibbler> BigKing, ipp ohne /FAX
<BigKing> sekunden
<BigKing> ohne Fax geht gar nicht
<BigKing> nichts
<pog> findet der nicht die korrekten Ports und pfade wenn man bei der Konfig nur die IP-Nr angibt? jedenfalls wenn der Prt standard ist.
<BigKing> ach... sch..... mein Nachbar kommt grad rein und meint, ich hätte ja nen neuen Router...
<BigKing> fu.. könnte da evtl. en Routing vorher drin gewesen sein?
<pog> wichtig ist jedenfalls, dass die IP-Nr stimmt, kannst Du das mit Ping verifizieren? oder am Printer kann man es manchmal fix einstellen.
<BigKing> also ping geht... mit der IP im Firefox komm ich auch auf die Weboberfläceh
<BigKing> dann ist es ja gut
<pog> dann sollte das Probe nicht hier sein.
<BigKing> hm... wie hier? in der Drucker-Konfig oder beim Router
<pog> der Pfad kann ev. noch falsch sein, weiss gar nciht, was die Defaults dind.
<BigKing> also... wenn der irgendwelche Drucker sucht... der sucht sich grad nen wolf und findet nix
<Approach> zu welchem Zeitpunkt wird beim Betrieb vom openssh-Server der Order ~/.ssh/ erstellt? Und die know host Datei?
<nibbler> Approach, nie 
<nibbler> BigKing, was ist die ip und subnetzmaske deines rechners und des printservers?
<BigKing> tja... kann meinen lokalen Dateien noch irgendwo was eingetragen sein, was mir die IP verbiegen könnte
<BigKing> mein Rechner erhält die IP per DHCP
<Approach> nibbler, wenn ich mich mittels ssh einloge dann muss er mich "taggen" das ich ein bekannter host bin?!?
<BigKing> nibbler, aus dem Bereich 192.168.178. 20 - 200
<BigKing> der Printserver ist 192.168.178.10
<nibbler> BigKing, jetzt noch dienetzwerkmasken dazu
<koegs> Approach: alles in ~/.ssh dient nur deinem ssh-client und hat nix mit nem openssh-server zu tun
<BigKing> äh... muss ich im router schauen, aber die hab ich nicht verändert
<nibbler> Approach, ~/.ssh/ gehört zum client, nicht zum server
<pog> ich denke mir, wenn man mit der IP-Nr auf das Webinterface kommt, dann lieft das Problem nicht an der IP-Nr, IMO eher an diesem /FAX
<nibbler> BigKing, und auf deinem client. daran kann man feststellen ob externe router, firewalls etc. im spiel sind (vermutlich nicht, weil deine netmask vermutlich auf beiden geräten 255.255.255.0 ist)
<BigKing> subnet wäre 255.255.255.0 (hab ich auch nicht verändert!)
<nibbler> pog, geht nur um den ausschluss... aber wenn er jetzt erwähnt der nachbar meint er hätte nen router zwischen drin, dann mag ich das ausschliessen ;-)
<pog> ja, das ist schon vernuenftig.
<nibbler> BigKing, dann mal bitte ausführen: telnet 192.168.178.10 9100
<BigKing> ich kontroliere das auch mal auf dem printserver
<BigKing> oder nibbler zuerst
<BigKing> Trying 192.168.178.10...
<BigKing> Connected to 192.168.178.10.
<nibbler> BigKing, beim telnet gehts nur drum obdu nen connect kriegst, kannst auch mal "hallo" schreiben und dann ctrl-d drücken, vllt druckter dann was ;-)
<Approach> nibbler, dachte das wird server und client mäßig ebendfalls abgespeichert moment ich beschreibe gleich mein problem
<BigKing> nibbler, hallo -> kein Druckerstart :-(
<nibbler> Approach, nein, dem server ist alles egal, solang du die gemäss seinen vorgaben authentifizierst (per cert oder passwort), der client überprüft aber eben auch die identität des servers, speichert sich dafür "genehmigte" server
<nibbler> BigKing, bin mir mit dem klartext auf :9100 auch nicht so sicher, glaub das ging nur bei postscript druckern oder so... egal. 
<BigKing> nibbler, es ist auch ein 3Port Printserver.
<reddexx> hi ich möchte gerne Xubuntu deinstallieren und so das windows7 als hauptsystem erkannt wird kann mir da einer helfen
<BigKing> da muss ich auch ein Drucker auswählen sicherlich
<BigKing> reicht das mit dem Telnet? oder brauchst noch mehr davon?
<nibbler> BigKing, hmm 3port... jetdirect geht direkt via dem port. evtl. macht der noch neue ports auf... probier mal telnet auf port 9101, sonst mal nmap -p1000-65000 192.168.178.10
<reddexx> hilft mir bitte einer
<BigKing> genau... wg der Ports dachte ich ich müsste das im Router (FritzBox 7390) routen
<BigKing> war nur so ne Idee von mir?
<BigKing> eingetragen ist da natürlich noch nix, sonst hätte ich was gesagt
<jokrebel> reddexx: Ubuntu komplett loswerden und nur noch Windows haben?
<nibbler> BigKing, du kannst da nix routen, weil du im gleichen subnetz bist. 
<ppq> reddexx: du kannst einfach eine windows-cd nehmen, den windows-bootloader installieren (der macht grub2 platt) und dann deine xubuntu-partition unter windows löschen
<BigKing> oder portsfreigaben machen?
<ppq> reddexx: von der windows-cd booten und dann auf "Computerreparaturoptionen" o.ä. gehen
<nibbler> BigKing, nein, hör auf! ganz falsche ecke! wirklich!
<BigKing> telnet auf den Ports 9101 - 9104 geht nicht
<MarcAurelio> Mein zweiter Bildschirm will nicht als Erweiterter Bildschirm funktionieren. Mit xrandr friert mir Unity immer ein ich habe eine ATI Radeon x1950. Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen.
<BigKing> nibbler, ist ja gut... war nur so ne idee...
<ppq> reddexx: hier gibts noch mehr dazu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_entfernen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu entfernen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> reddexx: ab hier wirds interessant http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_entfernen#Windows-Vista-und-Windows-7
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu entfernen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nibbler> BigKing, warum heisst der drucker FAX?
<MarcAurelio> Mein zweiter Bildschirm will nicht als Erweiterter Bildschirm funktionieren. Mit xrandr friert mir Unity immer ein ich habe eine ATI Radeon x1950. Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen.
<koegs> !geduld > MarcAurelio 
<kubine>  MarcAurelio: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<nibbler> BigKing, an welchem usb port hängt der drucker?
<BigKing> nibbler, damit ich mir merken kann, welcher Drucker es ist ;) es ist ein Multifunktionsdrucker, der auch faxen kann
<BigKing> 1. USB-Port
<BigKing> mittlerweile glaub ich, es hängt am Printserver.
<MarcAurelio> kubine, ja ich boste was 1 mal und dann liest ein anderer 5 stunden später... Wer wird da schon hoch scrollen und alles lesen...
<BigKing> schaue mir grad die Status-Seite vom Printserver an... da steht alles auf running. LPR printing, Port (9100,9101,...91,03), IPP, FTP, SMB
<nibbler> BigKing, möglich. probier noch: socket://192.168.178.10:9100 - weil gegen printserver spricht, dasses ja vn windows aus geht, aber reboot vom server wär sicher mal ne idee
<BigKing> Appletalk. usw. alles running
<BigKing> hardreset... also strom aus? oder softreset
<nibbler> BigKing, im zweifel hart
<BigKing> aber vorher... wo soll das socket... hin
<nibbler> BigKing, als drucker url: socket.... einfach socket statt ipp
<nibbler> BigKing, aber musst dann noch den richtigen treiber wählen
<Sno> nxo, jokrebel, bullgard4: Bereitschaft funktioniert sehr gut und die Datenplatte ist auch noch da
<Sno> also ist nur der Ruhezustand betroffen - und den gilt es nun zu vermeiden
<BigKing> nibbler, tja... die aufträge gehen raus, aber werden nicht gedruckt
<BigKing> wie vorher auch
<jokrebel> MarcAurelio: Es gibt _tatsächlich_ Leute die mal 20 Minuten was anderes tun und dann aber trotzdem alles lesen was in der zwischenzeit geschrieben wurde…
<BigKing> Treiber für das Gerät gibt es und hab ich ausgewählt
<nxo> Sno, dann hast du nochmal 30 sekunden mehr zum arbeiten im zug ;)
<nibbler> BigKing, dann geb ich auf, sorry
<MarcAurelio> jokrebel, nicht 1% der Menschheit?
<BigKing> nibbler, ok, so geht es mir auch :-( Schade
<BigKing> also im printsrver status stehen alle Varianten drin, die ich unter Linux auswählen kann... alle unter Status running
<BigKing> von daher muss es doch am Printsrever liegen, dass es nicht die aufträge annimmt
<BigKing> echt komisch
<BigKing> oder gibt es unter kubuntu irgendwelch config-files, die was verändern?
<BigKing> ich setz diesen printserver einfach mal zurück auf Werkseinstellungen... das geht mir auf den Nerv
<pog> ich hab mal so ein digitus sehr mini-Printserver gekauft, wo ich ein Samsung CLP-300 anschliessen wollte, leider brachte ich es nie zum laufen, wobei ich nur ipp probiert habe.
<BigKing> pog bein mir ist es dlink... von daher geh ich davon aus, dass die schon so die gängisten Protokolle können... und wie gesagt, es ging halt auch mal.
<pog> kam noch dazu, das das TEil abstuerzte, wenn ich ein Printer einschaltete o.ae.  billig, aber war leider ubrauchbar.
<pog> wenn es mal ging, ist's wohl was anderes.
<nibbler> dlink ist kein zeichen von qualität 
<pog> es kann aber, theoretisch immer der FAll sein, dass das Teil aus irgendweinem Grund jetzt kaputt ist.
<pog> Du sagst, von Windows geht es.
<BigKing> pog
<BigKing> ja dort geht es.
<BigKing> hab jetzt mal auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt.
<BigKing> jetzt hab ich bei Kubuntu -> System -> Drucker -> neu links in der Liste auch noch Fax stehen. über ipp, HP JetDirect, LPR, Samba usw.
<BigKing> jetzt bekommt der Server aber noch per DHCP die Einstellungen... muss ich noch ändern
<BigKing> kannst mir noch bei was helfen... ein Server mit uPNP und BonJour... was soll das sein?
<BigKing> ist das nötig... oder kann ich sowas disablen?
<BigKing> nibbler, jetzt schlägt mir Kubuntu eine Geräte URI vor... dnssd://Fax._printer._tcp.local/
<BigKing> sagt dir/euch sowas was?
<nibbler> BigKing, sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört, aber probieren geht über studieren?
<Sno> nxo: ja, und es trägt sogar bereits früchte :)
<ppq> BigKing: das ist eine zeroconf uri. probier's mal damit
<BigKing> unglaublich... ich nehm den Druckertreiber danach und wieder fehlerfrei installiert... aber trotzdem druckt das sch... Teil nicht
<Gulaschkanone> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe im Saturn eine Tastatur gekauft: Trust GXT 18. Wenn ich den PC hochfahre, kann ich normal mit dieser arbeiten. Sobald aber der Linux-Kernel geladen wird, nimmt der PC keine Eingabe mehr entgegen. Bei Windows 7 auf dem selben PC funktioniert die Tastatur tadellos. "Was tun?", sprach das Huhn.
<BigKing> interessanterweise sagt meine FritzBox auch, dass der Server 2x eine IP hat.
<BigKing> einmal die von mir vergebene: 192.... 10
<BigKing> und einmal mit 22
<BigKing> komishc
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: geht sie, wenn du sie einmal aus- und wieder einsteckst? wenn ja, was sagt dmesg dazu?
<Gulaschkanone> ppq: ein- und ausgesteckt hab ich sie schon, dmesg kommt gleich :)
<ppq> geht sie denn dann?
<Gulaschkanone> ppq: nein, leider nicht
<Gulaschkanone> ppq: der kernel erkennt, dass eine tastatur angeschlossen wurde, das sagt dmesg: http://pastebin.com/LtrA895Y
<kubine> Title: [ 189.114565] usb 6-2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd [ 189 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stefan__> schon jemand mit dem Ultrabook von Samsung unterwegs
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: google mal nach "04d9:a055", das problem haben mehrere. hab leider gerade keine zeit, mich da selbst durchzuklicken
<Gulaschkanone> ppq: alles klar, danke :)
<daswort> gibt es ein lscom o.ä. das die Geräte am com-anschluss auflistet?
<seere> daswort: nein, schon allein weil es keine Möglichkeit gibt, den Typ des Gerätes an einem seriellen Anschluss zuverlässig zu erkennen.
<daswort> hmm stimmt
<koegs> gibt es bei devilspie einen schalter ala "is maximized"?
<daswort> wo findet man die logs von pulseaudio?
<niklasfi> hallo, kennt jemand /proc/sys/fs/file-nr ? was bedeutet es, wenn bei mir in der zweiten spalte eine null steht?
<littledarkcloud> tar -cf archiv.tar *.pdf, tar packt alle pdf-dateien in den tarball "archiv.tar" ins aktuelle verzeichnis .... kann ich auch bestimmen, wo der tarball hingeschrieben wird??
<daswort> littledarkcloud, schau mal nach -O in der Manpage
<littledarkcloud> sry, wenn ich was überlesen hab.
<littledarkcloud> mach ich direkt.
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<daswort> littledarkcloud, schau dir auch mal das extrem komfortable Programm `unp` an!
<littledarkcloud> da ich zur zeit nur unter konsole arbeite, läuft das auch darunter oder brauch das gui?
<daswort> Installiere es einfach :P
<daswort> Ist eigentlich nicht mehr als eine perl-skript-sammlung, führlt sich aber sehr programm like an :D littledarkcloud 
<seere> littledarkcloud: tar -cf /kompletter/pfad/zu/file.tar <files> ist zu naheliegend?
<littledarkcloud> ich habs grad so ausprobiert, irgendwie hat der mir alle dateien geschreddert. :/
<littledarkcloud> dachte das wäre falsch.
<littledarkcloud> zum glück hab ich mir die gesichert.^^
<daswort> gibt es ein equivalent für rc.local jedoch für den runlevel 0 ?
<daswort> Also um etwas beim shutdown auszuführen aber eben nicht im runlevel selbst…
<ppq> daswort: leg einen upstart job an
<ppq> !upstart > daswort
<kubine>  daswort: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<daswort> upstart ist auch für den shutdown zuständig?
<daswort> runlevel 0 !
<ppq> daswort: start on runlevel [06] # sollte gehen
<daswort> Aber dann muss ich den Computer danach noch abwürgen, das wäre ja nervig :(
<littledarkcloud> tar -czf home/user/quellDir
<littledarkcloud> mom.
<littledarkcloud> tar -czf home/user/zielDir/backup.tgz /home/user/quellDir, damit wird /quellDir mit allen unterverzeichnissen und darin enthaltenen dateien ins archiv "backup.tgz" geschrieben.
<littledarkcloud> beim entpacken bedeutet es, das es auch dann wieder nach /home/user/quellDir zurückgeschrieben wird .... hätte nur ungern das dann darin alle verzeichnisse sind (/home/user).
<Simon_S> hi
<Simon_S> hat jemand von euch ne ahnung wie ich folgende fehlermeldung "mount.ecryptfs: could not resolve full path for source" ausm syslog umgehe
<Simon_S> um mein ubuntu home auf einem anderen system zu öffnen? 
<jokrebel> Simon_S: Hört sich nach "verschlüsselt" an?
<Simon_S> ja
<Simon_S> das ist ja das problem
<Simon_S> bzw. was heißt problem, boote ich das ubuntu kann ich problemlos drauf zugreifen
<Simon_S> unter gentoo klappt iwas nicht, und die ecryptfs doku sowie google sind da nicht sonderlich hilfreich
<Simon_S> und da ecryptfs dank fuse elends lahm ist, solls eigentlich verschwinden
<jokrebel> Was nun? Ubuntu oder Gentoo?
<Simon_S> gemounted werden soll unter gentoo
<jokrebel> Simon_S: solltest Du das dann nicht eher bei den Gentoo-Leuten platzieren?
<Simon_S> da ecryptfs + die dazugehörige config eher ubuntu ist bin ich hierher gegangen
<Simon_S> jetzt scheints auch zu klappen, zumindest mit dem wrapper script...
<Simon_S> narf
<Simon_S> naja passt scho, jetzt läufts
<jokrebel> Simon_S: Da ich weder von Gentoo noch von Verschlüsseung große Ahnung habe - unter Ubuntu öffnen, extern unverschlüsselt Wegkopieren, freuen?
<musca> oder per ssh drauf zugreifen?
<Simon_S> one maschine ssh oder wie? 
<Simon_S> läuft ja jetzt.. habs jetzt doch gemounted bekommen...
<Simon_S> kurz zur lösung: als root gings nicht(also mount -t ecryptfs...) und als user fehlte das suid bin...
<Simon_S> *bit
<Simon_S> -> rechte neu gesetzt vom binary...
<Simon_S> dann kann man sein home einfach via ecryptfs-mount-private wie unter ubuntu mounten
<jokrebel> Simon_S: Na prima
<h44z> hi, ich habe eine TechnoTrend AG TT-connect S2-3600 und verwende kaffeine um damit dvb-s fernsehen zu können. Funktioniert so weit auch super, nur zeigt mir kaffeine die halben sender nicht an (zB nur Prosieben HD allerdings nicht das normale Prosieben). woran kann das liegen?
<Simon_S> sendersuchlauf?
<h44z> nja der finded nur HD sender :(
<digitaloktay> hm FTA muss man suchen
<jokrebel> h44z: Hatte da mit Kaffeine (allerdings mit DVB-T) an den Scanzeiten rumspielen müssen, bis ich alle empfangbaren Sender in der Liste hatte. Hab das aber hier jetzt nicht mehr und kann es Dir deshalb nicht mehr genau sagen. War eine Unterkarteikarte von dort, wo man die karte auswählen konnte.
<h44z> rein zufällig das tuner-timout?
<jokrebel> h44z: Könnt hinkommen. Hab da mehrere Suchläufe mit mal mehr mal weniger ms gemacht und jedesmal noch ein paar Sender mehr in die Liste bekommen. Keine Ahnung ob das bei SAT auch klappen kann.
<h44z> okay ich probiers mal =)
<daswort> was ist unity-greeter?
<k1l_> daswort: das startscript für unity im lightdm ( IIRC)
<daswort> danke k1l_ 
<littledarkcloud> müssen cronjobs unter root-rechten laufen??
<ZeroMC> nein
<k1l_> müssen nicht. ist auch oft nicht sinnvoll
<littledarkcloud> thx.
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-25
<tekkentux> hallo, ich hab vorgestern ein update gemacht (habe oneiric 32bit), war ein normales update, glaube neuer kernel und paar packete, seit dem geht flash plötzlich nicht mehr
<tekkentux> habe versucht das flash plugin für firefox übers software center neuzuinstallieren. dabei fiel mir erstmal auf, dass es 2 verschiedene gibt, die aber beide nicht funktionieren.
<tekkentux> es geht nur noch html5 video, auf seiten, die das anbieten (was aber auch voll verbuggt ist) daher hätte schon lieber flash .. ist das problem bekannt
<nibbler> tekkentux, ich habs auch.... flash is mist, aber leider mist den man will :/
<tekkentux> jup ganz meine meinung
<tekkentux> war das bei dir auch plötzlich kaputt?
<nibbler> mit dem letzten update
<tekkentux> mm
<tekkentux> naja vielleicht hat da ja jemand ne lösung, habs auch schon paar mal gegoogelt, aber nur so komische frickelplugins oder so gefunden und irgendwelche lösungen a la "installiers doch selbst" am packetmanager vorbei etc.
<tekkentux> find ich nich so schön
<tekkentux> naja ich geh ma off
<tekkentux>  ... n8
<kiraven> moin! weiß jemand wie ich mir die Größe eines nicht eingehängten Dateisystems ausgeben lassen kann? (das fs ist kleiner als das logical volume auf dem es liegt, darüber kann ich also nicht gehen)
<tobago> hi, ich habe einen printer über usb an meinen ubuntu server angeschlossen (cups). druckt. nun versuche ich von einem anderen ubuntu client auf diesem drucker zu drucken. er findet selbstständig die Geräte URL: lpd://192.168.2.110/samsung (ip stimmt). nur drucken vom client aus geht nicht.
<tobago> unter https://localhost:631/jobs/ landet der vom client gesendete job: Laserjet-18  | Name: Unbekannt  | Benutzer: {job_originating_user_name}  | Status: verarbeitet seit Sa 25 Feb 2012 07:31:17 CET  "The printer is busy."
<tobago> aber er wird nicht abgearbeitet. muss ich da berechtigungstechnisch noch was freigeben?
<dreamon_> kiraven, Reicht die die Anzeigt mit Gparted?
<kiraven> ich bin gerade mit grml ohne xserver unterwegs, d.h. mir steht gerade nur die konsole zur verfügung. aber gparted zeigt doch nur die partitionsgröße an, nicht die dateisystemsgröße,oder? abgesehen davon zeigte mir gparted, als ich es das letzte mal genutzt habe, gar keine logical volumes mehr an, sondern nur "echte"partitionen.
<tobago> hi, ich habe einen printer über usb an meinen ubuntu server angeschlossen (cups). druckt. nun versuche ich von einem anderen ubuntu client auf diesem drucker zu drucken. er findet selbstständig die Geräte URL: lpd://192.168.2.110/samsung (ip stimmt). nur drucken vom client aus geht nicht.
<tobago> unter https://localhost:631/jobs/ landet der vom client gesendete job: Laserjet-18  | Name: Unbekannt  | Benutzer: {job_originating_user_name}  | Status: verarbeitet seit Sa 25 Feb 2012 07:31:17 CET  "The printer is busy." 07:37:25
<tobago> aber er wird nicht abgearbeitet. muss ich da berechtigungstechnisch noch was freigeben?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 10.04.4] Pidgin 2.6.6: "Available -Waiting for network connection." '~$ route' zeigt mir aber, daß der Rechner mit dem Netzwerk verbunden ist. Wie wird man diese 'Fehlermeldung los?
<bekks> route zeigt einem keineswegs an, ob man mit einem Netz verbunden ist, sondern route zeigt einem nur gesetzte Netzwerkrouten an.
<helmut_> hi
<helmut_> hi
<Kernel-Error> guten morgen...
<simonsky> hallo, unter ubuntu 11.10 ist mein wlan instabil, verbindung hängt ca. alle 5min. den wireless-n modus habe ich bereits deaktiviert. keine besserung. wlan karte: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<bekks> simonsky: Kannst Du von dem Zeitpunkt, in dem das passiert, bitte mal die Ausgaben von "dmesg" und "lsb_release -a" nopasten?
<bekks> ! nopaste > simonsky 
<kubine>  simonsky: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<simonsky> ok mache ich
<tobago> hi, ich habe einen printer über usb an meinen ubuntu server angeschlossen (cups). druckt. nun versuche ich von einem anderen ubuntu client auf diesem drucker zu drucken. er findet selbstständig die Geräte URL: lpd://192.168.2.110/samsung (ip stimmt). nur drucken vom client aus geht nicht.
<tobago> unter https://192.168.2.110:631/jobs sind keine jobs, wohl aber unter https://localhost:631/jobs.
<simonsky> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406077/  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406082/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<luke--_> eine frage: ich möchte erlauben, dass ich meinen computer von einem USB-Keyboard aus dem suspend zustand wieder wecken kann. dafür habe ich ein script (/etc/init.d/wake.sh) mit update-rc.d wake.sh defaults als dienst hinzugefügt. das script funktioniert leider nicht, wahrhscheinlich weil ich den falschen USB-Port im Script angegeben habe. jetzt frage ich mich: kann ich einfach den USB port im script ändern und gucken ob es dann t
<luke--_> oder muss ich das script wieder als dienst entfernen, ein neues script schreiben und es wieder hinzufügen?
<sdx23> luke--_: einfach ändern, Dienst dann ggf. neustarten (kommt darauf an). 
<luke--_> ok, cool danke sdx23 !
<luke--_> ok, damit ich dies mal den richigen port finde. Ich meine mit lsusb gesehen zu haben dass meine tastatur an BUS 003 liegt. ich möchte ja von usb den computer aus suspend wecken. wenn ich cat /proc/acpi/wakeup mache wird dort aber nur USB0 und USB2 überaupt als USB aufgelistet. heißt das ich muss meine tastatur an einen anderen port anschließen (0 oder 2) damit ich überhaupt davon waken zu können?
<martinalex> hi
<martinalex> ich hab bei mir ne intel 320 SSD drin
<martinalex> und ihr könnt euch bestimmt schon denken, worum es geht... ich leide unter dem 8mb bug
<bekks> Unter welchem 8MB Bug?
<martinalex> ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass ein "secure erase" das lösen könnte
<martinalex> bekks: statt 120GB werden im bios nur noch 8MB erkannt
<martinalex> die daten sind auf jeden fall futsch
<martinalex> nur die platte würd ich gerne weiter nutzen
<martinalex> sprich, hat gparted eine funktion "secure erase" so ähnlich wie parted magic?
<martinalex> (ich kann die platte gerade nicht an nen windows anschliessen - das war der windows-rechner...)
<bekks> Was soll das secure erase bringen?
<martinalex> laut nem forenbeitrag kann man die platte dann wieder nutzen
<bekks> Du wirst wohl eher die Firmware der Platte updaten müssen.
<martinalex> davor oder danach?
<bekks> IMHO brauchst Du die Platte nicht zu löschen, sondern nur die Firmware updaten.
<martinalex> gut, probier ich mal
<martinalex> also er findet die platte, kann sie aber nicht updaten...
<martinalex> und gibt leider keine vernünftige fehlermeldung aus...
<luke--_> ok ich habe den USB kram hinbekommen (if anyone cares ;)
<luke--_> hmm, ich möchte gerne ein script beim starten des rechners ausführen, welches mir erlaubt den rechner per keyboard aus dem ruhemodus zu holen. dafür habe ich folgedes script in /etc/init.d/wake.sh erstellt:
<luke--_> sudo -s
<luke--_> echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup
<luke--_> und mit sudo update-rc.d wake.sh defaults will ich es starten lassen
<luke--_> chmod +x  ist gesetzt
<luke--_> aber cat /proc/acpi/wakeup sagt mir immer noch USB0 ist disabled
<bekks> Auf zweil Zeilen wird das nicht funktionieren.
<luke--_> wie meinen?
<bekks> sudo -s und echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup
<bekks> Das wird auf zwei Zeilen nicht funktionieren können.
<sash_> Wie soll sudo gehen, wenn der Rechner nicht an ist?
<bekks> :D
<sash_> Nein, ernsthaft. Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
<luke--_> äh. also das script soll beim starten ausgeführt werden. beim starten soll echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup ausgeführt werden. wenn man das *bei angeschaltetem rechner* ein mal ausführt und dann den rechner ausmacht, kann man ihn mit der tastatur wecken. wenn ich echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup einfach so als root ausführe und den rechner ausmache, kann ich ihn wieder wecken. das problem ist nur, dass das ein mal aufgerufen werden mu
<luke--_> die weckfunktion zu enablen. deswegen wollte ich das script beim starten ausführen lassen
<luke--_> ich habe wohl gelesen dass das mit update-rc.d machbar ist
<luke--_> der befehl an sich funktioniert, er muss nur ausgeführt werden
<luke--_> oder wie kann man sonst USB0 permanent erlauben den rechner zu booten?
<sash_> luke--_: Wieso nicht /etc/rc.local ? Soweit ich weiß, werden die Sachen da automatisch mit Rootrechten ausgeführt.
<sash_> Oder generell ohne sudo, alle Sache aus /etc/rc*.d sollten auch mit Root-Rechten ausgeführt werden.
<sash_> Klar werden sie das·…
<jokrebel> Ist das nich eher ne einstellung im BIOS, ob über USB geweckt werden kann?
<luke--_> jokrebel: bios muss auch sein, allerdings funktioniert es nicht wenn ich nicht echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup ausführe. wenn ich das tue funktioniert es aber!
<luke--_> sash_: zumindest sollte der sudo befehl da nicht stören, das script scheint aber entweder fehlerhaft zu sein oder nicht aufgeführt zu werden. kann man irgendwo sehen was update-rc.d ausführt beim starten?
<k1l> luke--_: dein script ist auch schlecht geschrieben
<k1l> pack den befehl ohne sudo in die rc.local
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<kubine> Title: rc.local › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<luke--_> ok, wie krieg ich das denn wieder aus update-rc.d raus? sudo update-rc.d wake.sh remove ?
<luke--_> ich befürchte was damit kapott zu machen
<k1l> klingt logisch, aber ich müsste sonst auch in der manpage nachgucken um es sicher zu wissen. da kannst du auch direkt reingucken :)
<luke--_> ok :)
<luke--_> ok, noob-alert aber verstehe ich das richtig dass ich in rc.local jeden befehl reinschreiben kann? Ich kann also direkt echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup schreiben, ich muss den befehl *nicht* in ein sh script packen und es in rc.local aufrufen?
<ppq> richtig
<luke--_> danke
<black> hi, alle ich hab mir seit ein paar tagen debian installiert und nun ist mir aufgefallen das debian nur ein cpu erkennnt und das obwohl ich ein dualcore hab, woran kann das liegen ? meine teschnichen daten : http://pastebin.com/iDvDjtGx
<kubine> Title: root@black:/home/black# cat /proc/cpuinfo processor : 0 vendor_id : GenuineInt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> !ot > black 
<kubine>  black: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<koegs> hier kein Debian-Support, black
<k1l> black: frag das doch am besten direkt die debian jungs. hier ist der ubuntu support :)
<pog> ich arbeite mit dem Firefox, komischwerweise kann ich die Tabs nicht mehr draggen, ist das eine neue Einstellung?
<koegs> pog: nein
<apollo13> also das geht hier
<black> boar, ubuntu baut doch auf debian auf oder ? O.o
<apollo13> firefox 10.0.2
<koegs> du hat dir wieder irgendwas verwurschtelt
<k1l> pog: schua dir mal deine addons an.
<koegs> black: egal, keine diskussion, bitte in den debian-channels fragen, danke
<pog> ich nicht bewusst was veraendert, man wird oft vor Tatsachen gestellt.
<black> jawoll -.-
<luke--_> ET TUT. Danke an alle!
<apollo13> ET lebt?
<luke--_> rheinisch platt für "ES" ;)
<pog> black: ubuntu hat nciht die gleichen Packete wie Debian, auch wenn sie  sich mittels APT "anlog" installieren lassen. 
<apollo13> luke--_: ich weiß, hätte vlt nen ;) hinzutun solln
<luke--_> :)
<RedNifre> Hallo hallo!
<RedNifre> Woran kann es liegen, dass Ubuntu in unregelmäßigen Abständen (ca. alle paar Wochen) mein WLAN-Passwort vergisst?
<black> pog, was währe ubuntu ohne debian ;)
<pog> koegs: ich organsiere halt nun grad meine Tabs auf dem Tabs-Gruppen-Fenster, das ist nicht unpraktisch, aber das hin und herswitchen ist manchmal etwas muehsam, wenn man was genauer ansehen will.
<pog> black: das ist schon klar. 
<jokrebel> black: Diskutier das bitte wenn dann nebenan im Offtopic, danke!
<pog> aber wir sind hier beim Ubuntusupport
<RedNifre> Wie funktioniert eigentlich dieser Channel hier? Wird irgendjemand von Canonical bezahlt, oder ist das alles gemeinnützige Arbeit?
<RedNifre> Oder ist es nur reiner Zufall, dass die Support-Qualität hier viel besser ist als sonst wo?
<k1l> RedNifre: ausschliesslich ehrenamtliche helfer
<roteiro> RedNifre: die kriegen alle ein Betriebssystem umsonst ;)
<bonbonauswurst> hallo zusammen.. woran könnte es liegen dass Fenster ab einer bestimmten größe schwarz dargestellt werden? Wenn ich sie verkleinere zeigen sie wieder den richtigen Inhalt an. Graka: Geforce 6200le. Kubuntu 11.10 und binärer nvidiatreiber ist aktiv
<RedNifre> *lach*
<RedNifre> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Tricks, wie man Ubuntu schneller machen kann?
<RedNifre> Ich hatte nur mal Xubuntu ausprobiert, aber ich finde Unity viel besser.
<pog> ich denke mir nicht dass es Zufall ist - als ich als BEnutzer hier teilnahm, waren die meisten Admins auch schon dabei, und ich denke mir, dass ja alles viel dazulernen und die Qualitaet so viel hoeher wird.
<ppq> RedNifre: wenn man genug ram und eine halbwegs ordentliche cpu hat: ssd ;)
<RedNifre> Nur leider habe ich es hier auf einem schwachen Nettop installiert, es ist einfach unglaublich träge :/
<k1l> RedNifre: das kommt drauf an, was langsam ist
<RedNifre> Solche Sachen wie Nautilus öffnen.
<pog> RedNifre: mit Xubuntu haettest Du vermutlich eine recht gute Performance.
<RedNifre> Also ich klicke auf das home-Icon im Launcher und es dauert mehrere Sekunden, bis das Home aufgeht.
<RedNifre> Die ganzen 3D-Effekte funktionieren hingegen super.
<pog> ah..
<ppq> bonbonauswurst: das kann ich dir nicht beantworten, aber an deiner stelle würde ich mal den freien treiber (nouveau) probieren. gerade bei alten karten hat der seine stärken
<RedNifre> Die 3D-Effekte nutze ich auch ständig (alle Desktops anzeigen, Fenster geschrumpft im Gitter anordnen)
<RedNifre> Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Grafik hängt, wenn sich Fenster langsam öffnen, oder?
<RedNifre> Andererseits lief unter PeppermintOS (Mint mit LXDE) alles viel schneller...
<RedNifre> Vermutlich muss ich einfach mal einen neuen Rechner kaufen. :)
<bekks> Dann benutz LXDE :) Oder einen neuen Rechner :)
<RedNifre> LXDE hat halt keine 3D-Effekte.
<RedNifre> Ich wechsel Fenster nicht über eine Taskleiste, sondern indem ich die Maus in die obere Rechte Bildschirmecke schubse, was dann das Window-Expose ausführt.
<RedNifre> Daran habe ich mich total gewöhnt und will nicht mehr darauf verzichten.
 * bekks benutzt dafür Super+Tab
<RedNifre> Ach ja, mir passiert es manchmal, dass ich gegen den Unity-Launcher stoße, wenn ich etwas links im Fenster anklicken will. Kann ich den Launcher nach rechts oder unten verschieben?
<RedNifre> Super+Tab ist halt auf der Tastatur, ich finde es angenehmer, das passende Fenster mit der Maus anzuklicken, da ist es praktischer, wenn man die vorangehende Aktion auch schon mit der Maus macht.
<RedNifre> Wenn ich den Launcher nach unten verschieben könnte wäre es auch einfacher, die Icons mit Super+Zifferntaste zu assoziieren.
<RedNifre> Außerdem bin ich Rechtshänder, auf einem Tablet wäre es also gut, wenn der Launcher rechts wäre.
<RedNifre> Das finde ich schon auf Android-Tablets so dämlich, dass die Multitasking-Liste immer links ist und man über das ganze Display greifen muss, um etwas auszuwählen (als Rechtshänder).
<bekks> Man kann auch mit zwei Händen arbeiten ;) 
<RedNifre> Nein, mit einer Hand hält man ja das Tablet fest.
<RedNifre> Was ist denn die Begründung dafür, dass der Launcher nach Links gezwungen wird?
<RedNifre> Und wie gesagt, wenn ich irgendwas am linken Fensterrand im Vollbildmodus auswählen will stoße ich manchmal gegen den Launcher, der sich dann vor das Ding schiebt, das ich eigentlich anklicken wollte.
<RedNifre> Wenn ich jetzt eine "Formatier die Festplatte sofort"-App im Launcher hätte wäre das echt gefährlich! ;)
<ppq> RedNifre: du kannst auch einfach lxde mit compiz nutzen
<RedNifre> Ich habe noch nie einen Rechner speziell für Ubuntu gekauft (sondern immer erst einen Rechner ausgesucht und dann noch kurz nachgeschaut, ob Ubuntu drauf laufen müsste). Was muss ich denn beachten, wenn ich einen Rechner haben möchte, auf dem Ubuntu so gut wie möglich funktioniert?
<ppq> RedNifre: und vllt. noch andere eyecabdyspielereien wie awn oder so
<RedNifre> ppq: Hört sich interessant an! Werde ich mir mal anschauen.
<RedNifre> Ich brauche kein eyecandy, ich brauche nur "Alle Fenster gleichzeitig sehen" und "Alle Desktops gleichzeitig sehen". Na gut, etwas eyecandy schon, schließlich soll der Übergang ja animiert sein ;)
<ppq> RedNifre: du kannst dir auch eine eigene desktopumgebung basteln mit komponenten wie wm (auch compiz ist ein wm), panel etc.
<RedNifre> Hm, ich werde einfach mal schauen, ob ich zu PeppermintOS noch compiz hinzufügen kann, das sollte recihen.
<RedNifre> Ansonsten halt ein neuer Rechner.
<Mike1> will RedNifre sich extra für Ubuntu einen neuen Rechner kaufen? o.O
<RedNifre> Gibt es irgend eine Art Anleitung, worauf man beim Kauf eines Rechners für Ubuntu achten sollte?
<RedNifre> Mike1: Nicht direkt, aber mein Nettop ist einfach so schwach, dass ich sowieso mal was besseres kaufen wollte.
<RedNifre> Mir geht es jetzt nur darum, dass Ubuntu darauf auch optimal laufen soll.
<Mike1> RedNifre: also bis auf die neueren AMD-Grafikkarten gibt es bei Standrechnern normalerweise doch eh keine Probleme
<RedNifre> Kann man eigentlich einen sinnvollen Desktop-Rechner auch ohne Windows kaufen, oder muss ich mir die Hardware selbst kaufen und zusammen basteln? (Habe schon sehr lange keinen Desktop-Rechner mehr gehabt, da ich eher Laptop und Nettop Nutzer bin)
<RedNifre> Mit AMD-Grafikkarten hatte ich Probleme, mir scheint dass für Linux NVidia die bessere Wahl ist.
<Mike1> RedNifre: selbst Zusammenstellen kann auch aus anderen Gründen interessant sein. Wenn du beim Händler um die Ecke kaufst lässt der wegen vorinstalliertem Windows sicher mit sich reden
<RedNifre> Selbst zusammenstellen wird wohl eh die bessere Wahl sein, schließlich nutze ich keine physischen Datenträger und brauche daher auch kein CD/DVD/BD-Laufwerk oder so was...
<bekks> Wie willst Du die kiste ohne Datenträger installieren?
<Mike1> bekks: USB-Stick? Netzwerk?
<bekks> Wenn der Rechner das denn dann auch kann ;)
<RedNifre> Naja, USB-Anschluss soll es schon haben, mein Grafik-Tablet kann man nur per USB anschließen.
<Mike1> und warum ist der Nettop zu lahm? Was machst du denn so?
<RedNifre> Notfalls könnte ich mir auch ein externes Laufwerk ausleihen, aber auf meinem Nettop habe ich auch alles per USB-Stick installiert.
<RedNifre> Es geht eher um den Komfort: Alles dauert so lange.
<RedNifre> Man klickt irgendwo drauf und es dauert ne halbe Sekunde, bis sich was tut.
<Mike1> ist da eine 2.5" Festplatte drin?
<bekks> Ja, so ist das bei Nettops.
<Mike1> also eine langsame Festplatte kann dafür aber auch verantwortlich sein
<RedNifre> Ich dachte eigentlich "Ich spiele keine Spiele, also sollte ein Nettop reichen", aber mittlerweile nervt es mich doch.
<RedNifre> Besonders wenn an der Arbeit richtige Desktop-Rechner stehen auf denen Ubuntu wie geschmiert läuft.
<Mike1> mein Thinkpad mit Intel Core i5 ist gefühlt kaum schneller als das Netbook mit 1.6GHz Atom der ersten Generation
<RedNifre> Ja, ich werde jetzt nicht sofort losrennen um einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen.
<RedNifre> Erst mal warte ich auf Ubuntu 12.04, dafür werde ich eine komplette Neuinstallation machen.
<RedNifre> Wenn das immer noch langsam ist schaue ich mal, ob ich mich mit PeppermintOS + compiz anfreunden kann.
<RedNifre> Erst wenn das alles nicht geht schaue ich mich mal nach einem neuen Rechner um.
<Mike1> wofür brauchst du denn Compiz?
<RedNifre> Für "Alle Fenster gleichzeitig sehen" und "Alle Desktops gleichzeitig sehen"
<RedNifre> Und zwar schön animiert, also dass ich die Maus in die Bildschirm-Ecke schubse und alle Fenster schrumpfen und ordnen sich in einem Gitter an.
<RedNifre> Das gleiche für Desktops, ich brauche da diesen Raus-Zoom-Effekt, so ist sofort klar, auf welchem Desktop ich gerade war.
<Mike1> na wenn du meinst
<RedNifre> Ist natürlich geschmackssache.
<RedNifre> Andere Leute wechseln Desktops lieber per Tastenkombination.
<Mike1> Strg+Alt+Links/Rechts ♥
<RedNifre> Aber ich bin eher der visuelle Typ, ich wechsel Desktops, indem ich per Bildschirm-Ecke herauszoome und dann einen anderen Desktop doppelklicke.
<RedNifre> Ja, das nutze ich, wenn ich eh gerade an der Tastatur tippe (also wie jetzt) und noch im Kopf habe, was wo liegt.
<RedNifre> Aber ich brauche eben beides.
<RedNifre> Jedenfalls danke für die Tipps! Ich verschiebe das Problem jetzt auf April und melde mich dann bei Bedarf nochmal.
<RedNifre> Macht's gut! :)
<Abadakus> xc
<luke--_> gibt es ein tool mit UI oder in der konsole die einem sagt welche tasten man auf der tastatur gedrückt hat? Also nicht nur abcd sondern auch mediatasten etc? ich weiß gar nicht ob mediatasten überhaupt einen charactercode haben oder wie die überhaupt identifiziert werden
<ppq> xev
<apollo13> kann einer was mit "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present" beim booten was anfangen? mit M komm ich in nen rescue shell und das ding is ro gemountet, nene remount auf rw geht ohne probs
<dadrc> Platte vielleicht einfach langsam?
<ppq> apollo13: das hab ich mal im zusammenhang mit fstab problemen gesehen, da war root als UUID=xyz eingetragen, ändern zu /dev/disk/by-uuid/blablub hat geholfen
<ppq> was nicht heißen muss, dass das bei dir was bringt :>
<apollo13> ppq: ich hab nur lvm :/
<ppq> oha, ok
<apollo13> sprich uuid wirds dort nicht spielen
<bekks> Wieso denn nicht?
<apollo13> naja die pfade sind richtig eingetragen…
<apollo13> aber ich könnte es wirklich mal mit uuids probieren
<littledarkcloud> tar -xf /home/user/quellDir/backup.tar, damit wird der gesamte tarball ins aktuelle verzeichnis entpackt .... existiert auch eine möglichkeit das zielverzeichnis frei zu bestimmen??
<ppq> littledarkcloud: mit -C höchstens
<bekks> Klar.
<bekks> Genau das macht -C
<bekks> ABER es setzt nur das Basisverzeichnis.
<apollo13> dreck, uuid tuns auch nicht
<bekks> bau ein rootdelay in grub ein.
<littledarkcloud> was bedeutet an dieser stelle basisverzeichnis?? (werden alle dateien und unterverzeichnisse in das basisverzeichnis extrahiert?)
<apollo13> bekks: nene, das ist ja viel später, rootdelay ist ja nur fürn grub oder?
<ppq> littledarkcloud: -C macht im prinzip das gleiche wie ein 'cd /pfad' vor dem entpacken. ja.
<littledarkcloud> oh, das is gut.
<littledarkcloud> thx. :)
<apollo13> bekks: rootdelay=xx in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<apollo13> hmm bringt nix
<apollo13> woot, dmsetup neuinstallieren hat geholfen, so nen krampf
<apollo13> ppq, bekks: danke für die tipps
<tuecky> hi@all
<littledarkcloud> tar -xfC /home/user/quellDir/backup.tar /home/user/zielDir, funktioniert leider nicht --- irgendwas muß daran noch falsch sein. :/
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud→  fehlermeldung?
<dAnjou> mir is so, als ob man tar immer im verzeichnis des anzulegenden archivs ausführen muss
<dAnjou> oh, du legst nich an, du entpackst
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud→  und da ist der fehler. das TAR *muss* unmittelbar auf die -f option folgen
<dAnjou> nimm das C da weg
<koegs> wenn -C, dann direkt dahinter das zielverzeichnis...
<koegs> bitte man-page befolgen
<dAnjou> was solln das überhaupt da?
<littledarkcloud> ja, aber mit dem c wollt ich doch das es entpackt wird ins zielverzeichnis.
<koegs> dAnjou: man tar :-P (Zielverzeichnis)
<dAnjou> koegs→  aber das macht man doch als letzte option, oder nich?
<dAnjou> hmm, nich beim entpacken.
<littledarkcloud> direkt dahinter?? (kein freizeichen oder der gleichen?)
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud→  tar -xf <archiv> -C <ziel>
<apollo13> dAnjou: die letzte option ist beim entpacken wie beim entpacken was gepackt/entpackt werden soll 
<littledarkcloud> okay, ich versuchs.
<littledarkcloud> mom.
<littledarkcloud> thx. da klappt was. :)
<joschi> littledarkcloud: so rein pädagogisch, informier dich mal über den old option style und die modernere variante (`info tar` oder suchmaschine deiner wahl). dann wird dir auch klar, warum dein aufruf nicht geklappt hat
<BreezeKeeper> hi .. wie kann ich eine gruppe löschen ? .. hab das problem, dass ich den user "foo" nicht anlegen kann, weil mir gesagt wird dass die gruppe "foo" bereits existiert .. ich kann aber auch nicht den user "foo" löschen, wiel der user nicht existiert .. under less /etc/group steht foo noch drin
<joschi> BreezeKeeper: groupdel
<Mike1_> mhhhh, ist eigentlich delgroup oder groupdel das bessere?
<joschi> Mike1_: definiere "besser"
<joschi> Mike1_: und btw: "bash: delgroup: command not found"
<littledarkcloud> ich nutze inzwischen häufig: man prog, info prog, help prog, prog help, prog/? .... am häufigsten nutz ich man prog oder suchmaschine. hab nen buch (kofler), ubunto(openbook) und wikipedia(openbook) .... so befrag ich. nur leider geben die auch nicht immer zu allen antwort. unnütze fragen bleiben aber damit schon mal erspart.^^
<tuecky> Kann man cinnamon unter 11.04 installieren ?
<dAnjou> joschi→  kein ubuntu, wa? ^^
<joschi> dAnjou: *brrr*
<dAnjou> BreezeKeeper→  delgroup will bequemer sein. wie das beim löschen von irgendwas geht, weiß ich nich. auf jedenfall ist adduser bequemer als useradd.
<ppq> tuecky: das ist dieser gnome2-fork, oder? ich habe mal gehört, dass es ein PPA gibt. aber von sowas würde ich abraten. hast du mal XFCE in form von xubuntu ausprobiert? wenn man 5 minuten rumklickt, sieht das exakt so aus wie gnome 2 :)
<joschi> dAnjou: also beim löschen einer gruppe, bei der es keinerlei interaktive nachfragen gibt ist "bequem" ein seltsames für oder gegen ein programm…
<dAnjou> BreezeKeeper→  They are friendlier front ends to the userdel and groupdel programs, removing the home directory as option or even all files on the system owned by the user to be removed, running a custom script, and other features.
<tuecky> Ja das ist der gnome2-fork.
<BreezeKeeper> @all .. danke euch allen :) .. der befehl wurde war nirgends zu finden
<tuecky> ppa steht aber nur für 11.10 bereit, deshalb die Frage
<ppq> tuecky: in dem fall: selbst bauen. aber wozu eigentlich? 11.04 hat doch noch gnome2.
<tuecky> Irgendwann läuft aber 11.04 aus 
<ppq> richtig
<ppq> und wenn es so weit ist, sollte man es sowieso nicht mehr nutzen
<tuecky> dann wirds halt Zeit zum du, deshalb wollte ich cinnamon schonmal testen
<ppq> du könntest dir eine live-cd mit cinnamon suchen, oder es in einem ubuntu 11.10 in einer virtualbox installieren
<ppq> oder, wie gesagt eine sehr gute alternative: xubuntu 11.10 testen
<tuecky> Mein cd-rom geht leider nicht, deshalb ist nichts mit testen. Und was anderes kann ich auch nicht installieren deswegen.
<tuecky> Habe das Meta Packet schon nachinstalliert von xubuntu...... sagt mir nicht so zu, sorry
<jokrebel> tuecky: Man kann auch über USB installieren und Live testen…
<tuecky> Dazu braucht man wieder einen Usb Stick oder eine ext. Festplatte, sowas habe ich alles nicht. Mir ging es ja einfach nur darum , es vorab zu testen parallel zu gnome 2
<Approach> Beim starten meine Apache Server bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: Starting web server: apache2apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 109.230.224.5 for ServerName
<Approach> Was möchte er mir damit sagen?
<joschi> Approach: eben das, was da steht.
<joschi> außerdem ist das eine warnung und kein fehler
<joschi> der apache httpd startet ja trotzdem
<Approach> joschi, apache startet zwar ich möchte gerne wissen was die fehler bedeutet, kann es schwer ignorieren :-P
<Mike1> Warnung, nicht Fehler! ;)
<jokrebel> tuecky: xubuntu kannst Du ohne CD und Stick einfach aus den Repos nachinstallieren (zB. mit apt-get xubuntu-desktop)
<joschi> Approach: das bedeutet, dass der apache httpd beim starten den hostnamen deines systems nicht zuverlässig ermitteln konnte und nun eben die zuerst eingerichtete ip-adresse verwendet.
<joschi> Approach: `hostname -f`, /etc/hosts
<joschi> Approach: da drin mal nachsehen und entsprechend handeln
<tuecky> habe ich doch schon gemacht , s.o. Meta Packet
<Approach> joschi, "entsprechend handeln" bedeutet was?
<joschi> Approach: /etc/hosts ggf. so ergänzen, dass `hostname -f` aufgelöst werden kann
<joschi> alternativ dem Apache httpd fest sagen, wie der hostname heißt
<joschi> und falls du das aus der warnung nicht lesen konntest -> "ServerName"
<koegs> Approach: guck ins ubuntuusers-wiki zu apache2, da wird der Fehler beschreiben
<koegs> *beschrieben
<jokrebel> tuecky: alternativ kann man (wenn der Rechner nicht zu schmalbrüstig ist) sowas auch schon in ner VM ausprobieren. Ich persönlich rate aber von Basteleien wie "cinnamon in ubnutu reinquetschen" ab.
<BreezeKeeper> nochmal ne frage :) .. wieso funktioniert unter 11.10 sowas wie "sudo chmod 123 /path/*" nicht ? mir wird immer gesagt, dass es das verzeichnis nicht gibt
<BreezeKeeper> bzw. wie kann ich sonst alle dateien/verzeichnisse unterhalb eiens bestimmten verzeichnisses ändern ?
<menace> also bei mir geht das, sofern in path was drin ist
<kn0rki> chmod -R
<Mike1> BreezeKeeper: mit -R für recursive
<menace> /path/* wuerde aber ja expandieren
<menace> vielleicht sind es zuviele items fuer die CLI
<menace> dann xargs..
<BreezeKeeper> @menace .. aber mit -R wird ja auch /path/ mit geändert, oder ?
<BreezeKeeper> @Mike1 meinte ich natürlich ;)
<BreezeKeeper> und zufiele items fürften es nicht sein .. sind nur 5 dateien bzw verzeichnisse
<BreezeKeeper> irgendeine idee ?
<menace> und du bist sicher, dass du die Rechte hast und keine komischen Flags gesetzt sind?
<BreezeKeeper> komische flags ?
<BreezeKeeper> hmm . okay .. könnte doch evtl an den rechten liegen
<BreezeKeeper> kann das denn sos chwer sein den apachen mit suexec und fastcgi zu konfigurieren ?
<menace> nein
<menace> nur wenn man keine Ahnung hat *G*
<BreezeKeeper> daran wirds liegen ;)
<BreezeKeeper> scheint auch logisch zu sein .. /var/www/web1 gehört nun web1 .. aber ich versteh nicht warum jede anleitung auf diese weise vorgeht es aber nicht laufen will
<koegs> jede vernünftige anleitung benutzt -R für Subfolder
<ring0> ++
<jack4> servus, habe ein problemchen mit 'rsync', wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ! http://paste.pocoo.org/show/556525/
<kubine> Title: Paste #556525 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<ppq> jack4: zu 3.: ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<jack4> ppq: okay, checke ich gleich mal
<sdx23> jack4: zu 1.: rsync überträgt i.a. nur geänderte Dateien.
<jack4> ppq: ich habe diesen ordner nicht auf meinem remote-system (10.04 server). mit '~/' meinst du doch mein homeverzeichnis? Auf root-dateisystem ebene gibt es diesen order auch nicht
<ppq> jack4: mit ~ meine ich /home/$USER, ja. 
<jack4> sdx23: aber ich habe den ordner auf dem remote system ja gelöscht vor dem transfer. Kann es sein, das rsync die files aus dem papierkorb widerhergestellt hat?
<sdx23> jack4: rsync kennt keinen Papierkorb.
<jack4> sdx23: ich starte nochmal mit root-rechten, damit auch dateien von root mitübertragen werden, vllt war das ja der fehler
<Mela> Hallo Zusammen (:
<Mela> Wenn ich per LAN eine Verbindung zum Internet hergestellt hab bei dem neuen Ubuntu.. kann ich den Internetzugang dann als WLAN Netz nem Windows und Mac Rechner zur Verfügung stellen
<sdx23> !Internetverbindungsfreigabe >Mela
<kubine> Mela: Informationen zu Internetverbindungsfreigabe finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<jack4> ppq: gibt es auf dem 10.04 server nicht --> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/556530/, lokal auf meinem 11.04 gibt es ' ~/.local/share/Trash/files/' allerdings schon, aber was ist  '~/.local/share/Trash/expunged'?
<kubine> Title: Page Not Found | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<littledarkcloud> tar -czf home/user/1/2/quellDir/backup.tgz -C /home/user/zielDir, für tar existiert die möglichkeit auch nur bestimmte dateien aus einem verzeichnis zu extrahieren .... besteht auch die möglichkeit nur bestimmte /verzeichnisse zu extrahieren??
<pog> hat jemand eine Ahung, von wo die Daten in Nautilius geholt werden, bei Datei "Eigenschaften"-Notizen? Ist das in Gnome indiziert, oder im Filesystem eine Erweiterung?
<joschi> littledarkcloud: ja
<pog> littledarkcloud: moechtest Du das auf der cmdline machen? ansonsten ist es vermutlich einfacher, es aus Nautilus raus im Archivmanager zu machen.
<bullgard4> pog: Datei > Eigenschaften zeigt bei mir keine "Notizen".
<littledarkcloud> ja, ich möchte es auf cmdline machen.
<MelaNeu> So bin wieder da... ich habe jetzt ein Funknetz erstellt mit dem namen hotspot... di einstellungen waren wie in dieser anleitung... man hats kurz gesehen hatte aber keine internetverbindung... und jetzt findet man das funknetzwerk nicht mehr ... obwohl es aktiv ist
<littledarkcloud> (wenn diese möglichkeit besteht, wie funktioniert das?)
<MelaNeu> kann mir keinerh elfen?
<pog> ja sicher, ich wuerde halt mal mit man tar, oder es gibt bestimmt ne gute beschreibung im Google, die meisten kennen die Parms nicht auswendig.
<k1l> MelaNeu: dien großen roten kasten in der anleitung beachtet?
<pog> bullgard4: ich frage mich, ob es mit dem Dateisystem zusammenhaengt - ich war auch der Meinung, dass ich das mal vergeblich gesucht habe. kann mit Gnome zusammenhaengen, die ext4 der Kernelversion. 
<pog> ich hab Ubuntu 10.04, und da sehe ich diese "Notizen" bei allen Ordnern, im Nautilus wird sog. ein kleines Icon angezeigt, wenn eine Notiz erfasst. 
<MelaNeu> k1l: Ich habe den roten Kasten gesehen.. gelesen. ich hab kein passwort reingemact.
<pog> nun moechte ich aber weiter gehen, und recherchieren, wie ich z.B. Notizen absuchen koennte.
<Mike1> k1l: wo gibt es denn da eine Anleitung? Das hat bei mir vor Ewigkeiten irgendwie auch nicht geklappt
<pog> (bin auch grad am php scripten, und suche mir moegliche Aufgaebelchen :-)
<littledarkcloud> ich hab man tar komplett durchgesehen, ich hab leider keine möglichkeit entdeckt --- aber vielleicht existiert ein trick. (ich nutze ja auch absolute pfadangaben und keine relativen.)
<pog> also, Du suchtst eine Moeglichkeit einzelne Files zu entpacken? Vllt finde ich was in meinen Notizen.
<bullgard4> pog: Auf ubuntu 10.04.4 ext3 habe ich auch einen Reiter Datei > Eigenschaften > Notizen. 
<Mike1> littledarkcloud: einfach ein tar -xvf archiv.tar datei/die/du/haben/möchtest
<Mike1> genau so wie do beim Packen die Dateien angibst die ins Archiv hineinsollen
<pog> dann liegt es an ext4, was bei mir der unterschied ist. Kann gut sein, sind wohl extended attrs.
<pog> bullgard4: sorry, also beim obigen hast Du auch die Notizen.
<pog> bullgard4: wo hattest Du sie nicht?
<pog> ich frage mich konkret, ob man die Beschreibungen mitcopiert, wenn man z.B. auf USB-Stick copiert und z.B. auf FAt.
<MelaNeu> Ich bin jetzt verbunden mit den zwei anderen Rechnern
<MelaNeu> Aber kein Internet ist verfügbar
<MelaNeu> Egal ob ich automatisch beziehen mache oder ne adresse manuell einstelle
<rockbottom_> ich habe ein problem mit acpid. bei acpid_listen erkennt er die 2 events. daraufhin habe ich 2 skripte erstellt und 2 passende dateien in /etc/acpid/events. jedoch werden die nie ausgeführt.. ich benutze xubuntu 11.10
<MarcAurelio> Ich habe eine ATI Radeon x1950, 2 Bildschirme und würde gerne einer dieser 2 Bildschirme als Erweiterter-Bildschirm einrichten. Es schlug mit meinen xrandr versuchen fehl (Eingefrorene Unity Umgebung und Erweiterter-Bildschirm jeweils schwarz). Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen.
<littledarkcloud> mike1, es geht nicht um eine einzellne datei --- sondern um ein gesamtes verzeichnis mit all seinen drin enthaltenen dateien und ordnern. (die möglichkeit eine einzellne datei heraus zu extrahieren kenn ich.)
<joschi> littledarkcloud: `tar -xf deinarchiv.tar 'verz1/*' 'verz2/*'`
<littledarkcloud> sind die ticks zwingend notwendig??
<pog> tie ticks braucht man i.a. um der Shell zu sagen, dass was ausgefuehrt werden woll. verwendet man auch aus programmiersprachen raus.
<pog> also wenn man ein Befehl ausfuehren will, den man als String irgendwie emfangen hat, braucht man die ticks i.a.
<littledarkcloud> `tar -xzf /home/user/backup.tgz -C /home/user/zielDir '/verz/*'`, funktioniert leider nicht .... wo hängts??
<MarcAurelio> littledarkcloud, Fehlermeldung wäre praktisch.
<bullgard4> pog: Bei Ubuntu 11.10 ext4 Nautilus. 
<littledarkcloud> mom.
<dreamon_> Nutz jemand eine übersetzungsmöglichkeit für firefox?
<dreamon_> Ich suche etwas das mir bestimmt Worte durch anklicken oder markieren, übersetzt
<koegs> da gibt es bestimmt drölfmillionen addons für den firefox, solltest du mal da gucken
<k1l> dreamon_: da müsste es zig addons geben. 
<littledarkcloud> Pattern matching characters used in file names. Please, use --wildcards to enable pattern matching, or --no-wildcards to suppress this warning.
<littledarkcloud> /2/*: Not found in archive
<littledarkcloud> Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<dreamon_> k1l, Ok, ich wühl mal. Auf jedenfall braucht es ein addon. Dachte es gibt vielleicht für ubuntu ein generelles Programm.
<k1l> dreamon_: du wolltest doch nen firefox spezifisches programm. da bieten sich doch addons logischerweise an
<k1l> dreamon_: wenn du was anderes willst, das wiki und das forum haben eine suchfunktion :)
<pog> bullgard4: komisch, denn finde das Notiz-Feature an fuer sich eine Super-SAche, aber es muss auch portabel sein, d.h. die Notizen duerfen nicht irgendwo verloren gehen.
<MichaelD> da gibts was, das nennt sich leo, das ist bei ,im im Firefox schon standardmässig drin.
<MichaelD> in der auswahl der suchmaschine, leo wählen, das wort eingeben und dann wird das übersetzt
<pog> dreamon_: es gibt wohl das firegesture o.a. wo man solche Sachen machen kann.
<MichaelD> das muss also nicht als addon extra installiert werden.
<dreamon_> pog, Es gibt viele Übersetzungtools aber die sind wohl Größtenteils Chinesisch/Englisch optimiert ;)
<MichaelD> bei der linux FF installation ist das defaultmässig dabei gewesen, bei mir mit Kubuntu 11.10.
<bullgard4> pog: Einen Text <text>, den man dort hineinschreibt, wird gespeichert in der XML-Datei des zugehörigen Verzeichnisses unter ~/.nautilus/metafiles/ . Hinter 'file name= <dateiname>' ... 'annotation=<text>'. Beispiel: file:///~/.nautilus/metafiles/file%3A%252F%252F%252Fhome%252Fdetlef%252FLinux%252FKernel.xml
<pog> bullgard4: danke fuer dies Info. Ich suche eben eine Moeglichkeit um Texte beliebig zu beschreiben, und eine Moeglichkeit das irgendwo aufzuhangen.
<MonkeyDust> ja
<pog> ist natuerlich auch nicht grad so elegant, mit irgendwelchen Hiddenfiles und erst noch gome spezifisch.
<potzblitz> für nen core 2 duo nimmt man unter linux den amd64 kernel, aber unter win xp das 32bittige?
<ring0> windows support gibt es in #windows
<ring0> der entsprechende wiki-artikel für 64bit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur
<kubine> Title: 64-Bit-Architektur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> ##windows 
<ring0> Fuchs, #windows leitet automatisch auf ##windows um ;)
<Fuchs> ring0: was nicht immer klappt, deswegen sollte man ##windows nehmen
<Fuchs> ring0: und wirf vielleicht einen kleinen Blick auf meine cloak und ueberleg, ob ich das ggf. nicht schon weiss :p 
<ring0> Fuchs, ich werde nicht jedes mal, wenn ich mit jemandem spreche, auf seinen cloak vorher gucken ;)
<matzexh> hallo, ich hab hier an der fritzbox einen laser jet 1020 als gdi drucker angeschlossen, wie im wiki beschrieben, und wollte das nun auf einem weiteren gerät als drucker hinzufügen, da kommt nun als fehler, Fehler des CUPS-Server Beim Betrieb von CUPS trat ein Fehler auf: server-error-internal-error
<matzexh> das hatte ich sonst auf noch keinem system, ist ein ubuntu 11.10
<matzexh> mist, sorry das ist der falsche channel.. :(
<matzexh> nein doch der richtige, *verwirrt*
<k1l> matzexh: ich würde spontan auf nen fehler bei der fritzbox mit dem cupsserver verweisen
<matzexh> k1l,  von einem anderen ubuntu-system funktioniert das drucken problemlos
<matzexh> k1l, ich muss jetzt leider weg, ich schau mir das später nochmal genauer an
<boern> hallo ich hätte eine frage, wie kann ich von ubuntu 9.10 aus auf 10.04 updaten?
<boern> weil iwie zeigt er mir nicht an, dass ich updaten kann
<boern> so wie er es immer macht
<boern> und ich hab leider keine live cd mit 10.04
<boern> und usb geht nicht^^
<k1l> boern: du bist auch schon bischen sehr spät dran :/ ruf doch mal den update-manager auf
<boern> ja der zeigt nix an
<koetl> hast dus schon mit alt+f2 und "update-manager -d" versucht?
<boern> was sollte da kommen?
<k1l> ach warte, da sind wohl die quellen nicht mehr erreichbar, weil das seit mitte 2011 nicht mehr unterstützt wird
<boern> ja aber ich hab leider nur 9.10 auf der cd
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen probier das mal.
<kubine> Title: Historische Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> boern: du solltest dir aber echt mal ne neuere cd gönnen :)
<boern> ja aber ich hab grad keine dvd dabei
<boern> nur cds
<boern> mit 700 MB
<boern> das geht sich genau nicht aus
<boern> XD
<boern> und per usb geht das iwie nicht :/
<boern> hab ich schon verscuht
<ring0> boern, desktop oder alternate cd passen auf eine cd
<boern> ubuntu 10.04 passt auf eine 700 MB cd?
<k1l> ich seh das auch nicht als problem ein aktuelles startmedium zu erstellen. aber die aufgabe ist ja gerade was anderes
<ring0> boern, ja
<k1l> boern: natürlich
<boern> aber das image hat 694 MB und von der CD sind meistens immer nur weniger verfügbar oder?
<boern> bei einem 2 GB usb krieg ich auch nur 1,87 GB
<bullgard4> boern: Auf die meisten heutigen CDs gehen mehr als 700 MB.
<boern> auf meine wohl nicht^^
<bullgard4> boern: Oh, oh. Du baust hier eine Schwierigkeit nach der anderen auf...
<boern> ich könnts nochmal per usb versuchen da sagt aber iwie das medium ist veraltet..
<boern> ja das is bei mir immer so
<boern> ein problem baut auf dem nächsten auf
<boern> gibts nicht trotzdem einen befehl, mit dem ich auf 10.04 updaten kann?^^
<k1l> boern: nopaste mal ein "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" im pastebin
<k1l> !nopaste > boern 
<kubine>  boern: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<boern> bei "sudo apt-get upgrade installiert er mir aber 10.04 oder
<boern> nicht 11.10
<boern> ich kann nicht weil das aufn anderen lapi is
<k1l> der isntalliert dir erstmal gar nichts
<boern> und der kann nicht mal xchat installieren
<boern> neeeiiin XD
<boern> ok das wird mir zu anstrengend, ich hol mir die cd von nem freund
<k1l> boern: hast du dir mal den link mit den historischen quellen angeguckt?
<boern> aber danke für die hilfsbereitschaft ;)
<boern> moment
<littledarkcloud> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rm, im wiki is der schalter -d beschrieben .... beim aufruf man rm wird dieser nicht erwähnt. müßte das wiki aktuellisiert werden??
<k1l> das ist doch sicher wieder so ne bash integrierte vs ubuntu geschichte
<boern> uff ich hol mir echt die cd von nem freund#
<bullgard4> Was ist denn das: "aktuellisiert"?
<k1l> littledarkcloud: stell es mal zur diskussion in dem diskussionsthread zu dem artikel
<ring0> -d gibt es tatsache nicht mehr
<Fuchs> littledarkcloud: ansonsten sind die ubuntuusers Wikileute in #ubuntuusers anzutreffen :) 
<potzblitz> rezound ist nicht mehr im ubuntu repository
<ring0> und jetzt?
<littledarkcloud> sry, besitze keinen acc.
<Fuchs> littledarkcloud: brauchst Du nicht, hau die Wikileute in besagtem Kanal an 
<littledarkcloud> bin grad auf den weg.
<littledarkcloud> freut mich auch mal, wenn ich helfen kann.^^
<MarcAurelio> Ich habe eine ATI Radeon x1950, 2 Bildschirme und würde gerne einer dieser 2 Bildschirme als Erweiterter-Bildschirm einrichten. Es schlug mit meinen xrandr versuchen fehl (Eingefrorene Unity Umgebung und Erweiterter-Bildschirm jeweils schwarz). Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen.
<k1l> welchen treiber nutzt du denn?
<littledarkcloud> (--- btw, find es toll das beim ubuntuwiki auch beispiele gegeben sind .... sind leider bei den manpages nicht da. :)
<k1l> und hat ati nicht nen eigenes config tool zum einstellen? so wie nvidia auch?
<MarcAurelio> k1l, denn radeon Treiber als nicht den von amd ati pre irgend was ding da den kann ich auch nicht bauen.
<k1l> MarcAurelio: bauen?
<k1l> was ist denn mit denen aus den paketquellen?
<MarcAurelio> da hab ich noch nicht geschaut.
<k1l> !ati > MarcAurelio 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> MarcAurelio: also selber bauen musst du bei ubuntu eher weniger
<MarcAurelio> Ich bin eigentlich der überzeugung das das auch nicht funktionieren wird. Aba ich bin es nicht abgeneigt nochmals zu versuchen das 100e mal oder so in 10 Jahren.
<k1l> o_O
<DukePyrolator_> guten abend. kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo man die tastenkombination für das switchen des workspaces umschalten kann? seit dem apt-get upgrade von eben funktionert das strg+alt+cursor-taste nicht mehr bei mir 
<k1l> DukePyrolator_: nutzt du etwa 12.04?
<DukePyrolator_> ja
<k1l> na dann ab in die +1 channel :)
<DukePyrolator_> ?
<DukePyrolator_> welche channel?
<Fuchs> DukePyrolator_: /join #ubuntu-de+1 
<k1l> #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1 , die normalen channel sind nur für die stabilen versionen
<DukePyrolator_> achso, danke
<jack4> kann es sein, dass ubuntu offtopic gerade nicht da ist?! #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l> jack4: es ist ziemlich sicher immer da :)
<jack4> hmm komisch, hab schon 2 mal versucht mit pidgin zu joinen. ich probiers nochmal
<ppq> jack4: nutz lieber einen irc client
<ppq> jack4: xchat beispielsweise, oder konversation
<jack4> ppq: was spricht gegen pidgin?
<ppq> jack4: dass es kein irc client ist und elementare irc-funktionen nicht beherrscht :)
<ppq> wie bspw.     /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l> IRC unterscheidet sich sehr stark von den restlichen IM protokollen. und das verhalten der IM cleints nervt die anderen user im IRC
<jack4> ppq: doch /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic beherrscht er!
<jack4> k1l: okay, inwiefern nervt es sie?
<MarcAurelio> k1l, und wie soll ich auf der Seite fort fahren? In radeon ist mein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte nicht beschrieben und ich denke der offizielle Treiber von ATI wird da auch nicht viel besser sein. Ich hab fast die Befürchtung das es daran liegt das ich einen DIV und einen VGA wie auch einen S-Video Ausgang an der Karte habe und das bei xrandr probleme gibt wenn ich nur die DIV parammeter verwende.
<k1l> jack4: join/parts bei wegklicken der fenster z.b. IRC befehle, die die IM clients nicht können. das IM verhalten was die user haben. etc. etc.
<k1l> MarcAurelio: es ging mir bei dem problem darum, dass du den ati treiber aus den quellen mal probieren sollst, weil er ein eigenes controll dingsbums hat. Xrandr schein ja nicht zu klappen. 
<k1l> MarcAurelio: aber wenn du lieber selbst rumkompilierst will ich dich nicht aufhalten.
<jack4> k1l: okay, dann werde ich mal xchat probieren, oder welche sind noch gut?
<k1l> xchat (ohne -gnome) irssi (cli) und konversation werden wohl meistens genannt
<k1l> !irc > jack4 
<kubine>  jack4: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<MarcAurelio> also einfach fglrx installieren
<jack4> danke ;-)
<Red-Bull> nabend!
<Red-Bull> setze hier lokal im LAN ubuntu 11.10 als router ein.. 2 netzwerkkarten drin. allerdings hab ich irgendwie bei downloads von Clients stark schwankenendne speed.. jedenfalls nie den, den ich lokal am ubuntu server erreiche. Kabel sind ok.. mit iperf getestet den Durschsatz.. woran könnte es sonst noch liegen?
<bullgard4> Red-Bull: dU HAST dEINE tOPOLOGIE NICHT GENAU BESCHRIEBEN.
<Red-Bull> oki. kabelmodem <-GBE-> eth1 ubuntu server - iptables - eth0 <-GBE-> dd-wrt wzr-hp-g300nh router <-GBE-> Windows 7 Client
<ppq> Red-Bull: nur aus interesse - wieso nicht den dd-wrt router als router nutzen und ans kabelmodem hängen? ;)
<littledarkcloud> hab das weiter geleitet an "fuchs"(tar -d), er gibt's weiter. :)
<Fuchs> gibt er, ja
<Red-Bull> ppq: nich so gute performance.. 
<ppq> Red-Bull: schlechter als jetzt?
<Red-Bull> ne
<ogi> ujiolui
<salamanca> hi ich hab hier ein alten  pentium4 von einer  firmenauflösung und möchte ubuntu installieren. ich kann leider nicht von cd starten. ich komme zwar ins bios (irgend ein hewlett-packard) kann dort aber komischerweise keine einstellungen speichern. bevor ich ins bios will kommt auch eine passwortabfrage, die ich 3 mal mit enter bestätige. also ich geb kein passwort ein und komm trotzdem ins bioss
<salamanca> ich hab jetzt versucht das bios zu resetten indem ich die batterie 2min. entfernt habe, aber es wird nur die uhrzeit zurückgesetzt.
<guntbert> salamanca: (ist zwar kein ubuntu-Problem) es könnte sein, dass du das BIOS nur read-only hast 
<salamanca> ja das dacht ich mir auch
<guntbert> hol dir das Manual von HP
<salamanca> die passwort-abfrage ist auf hellblauen hintergrund und es kommen so 3 lustige töne xD
<salamanca> irgendwas unix-mäßiges? sieht aufjedenfall sehr alt aus
<salamanca> fragt sich nur welches manual?
<k1l> salamanca: die passwortabfrage hat nichts mit dem OS zu tun, das ist noch rein bios seitig
<guntbert> salamanca: sicher nix unix-mäßiges, bios war immer ein eigenes System
<salamanca> aah ok
<salamanca> die bootreihenfolge scheint auch richtig eingestellt
<salamanca> startet aber nicht von cd wie gesagt
<k1l> versuch mal die alternate cd
<salamanca> ?
<salamanca> was ist die alternate-cd?
<k1l> die hat kein live system, sondern nur einen einfachen installer
<salamanca> ich hab alle möglichen cd's reingeschmissen und das laufwerk gewechselt, immer ohne probleme erkannt
<salamanca> mein problem ist aber das einfach "durch"gebootet wird und im bios von cd booten konfiguriert ist
<k1l> ???
<salamanca> also müsste man doch da ansetzen oder!?
<salamanca> ich vertehs einfach nicht. 2 stunden höng ich jetz hinter der kiste
<k1l> versuch mal f10 oder f11 oder so zu drücken, einige bios haben auch ein einfaches onetime bootmenü
<salamanca> moment ich start mal neu
<k1l> ansonsten aber das können wir hier einfach nur raten. such mal lieber das pw oder das handbuch, wo es drinne steht
<salamanca> ich hab aber kein handbuch, also woher nehmen?
<k1l> bei hp schauen? suchmaschine wälzen
<salamanca> und ein pw hab ich auch nich da das ding wie gesagt von ner firmenauflösung geschenkt war
<k1l> bios version nachgucken, da dann vergleichen, ob es dieses bootmenü hat.
<salamanca> mit F9 gibs so ein quick-bootmenu oder wie man das nennt
<salamanca> von CD starten ist möglich aber klappt halt nich
<salamanca> das bios scheint keinen namen zu haben
<k1l> salamanca: das ist per ferndiagnose sehr schwierig, wenn du sagst es geht nicht und umstellen kann man auch nichts
<salamanca> hmm
<MarkusH> salamanca: schau mal bei der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl nach Standard / Master BIOS Passwörtern
<MarkusH> da gibt es so einige
<salamanca> hier steht auch nur "System BIOS and Setup Utility... 1982-2004 Hewlett packard Development Company L.E."
<salamanca> @MarkusH: ok versuch ich mal
<salamanca> gibts vielleicht auch so custom bios bei firmen rechnern?
<tprommi> Hallo. Wo gehört ein neues Icon für einen Application Indicator bei Unity hin?
<MarkusH> salamanca: unwahrscheinlich
<salamanca> auch nich bei riesigen firmen?
<salamanca> ich versteh leider auch nicht warum das bios passwort nicht verworfen wird nachdem ich die cmos-batterie entferne für 2 minuten?
<k1l> 2min reichen da nicht
<k1l> und vor allem komplett vom strom nehmen
<salamanca> aber das system hat mir besätigt das cmos gecleared wurde
<salamanca> war komplett vom strom
<salamanca> die uhrzeit wurde resettet
<salamanca> password evtl. etwa nicht resettet trotz uhrzeit-reset?
<sdx23> Es gibt Security-Chips. Haben aber nichts mit Ubuntu(-Support) zu tun.
<k1l> dann hat das vlt nen extra speicher fürs pw. oder das ist hardcoded. aber da können wir hier nur sehr wenig ausrichten. das ist hardwaresupport. wende dich da bitte an HP
<salamanca> verstehe aber wie soll hp mir da weiterhelfen? trotzdem danke
<salamanca> security-chips aha
<k1l>   salamanca wie sollen wir dir da weiterhelfen? :/
<salamanca> weiß nich 
<sdx23> Ich würde nochmal den Tipp mit dem Onetime Menü verfolgen, sowas ist durchaus recht üblich.
<salamanca> raten is doch gut, vielleicht is der richtige tip dabei :)
<k1l> salamanca: das hat aber 0 mit ubuntu support zu tun. dann bitte im offtopic channel oder mal andere ypezielle hardware foren oder die schon genannte ausgiebige suchmaschinen suche
<salamanca> doch ubuntu soll installiert werden ;)
<salamanca> nene verstehe schon
<salamanca> aber ist auch sonst nichts los hier
<salamanca> ich check nochmal diese one-time-menü geschichte
<tprommi> Vielleicht hilft das ja beim Bios http://board.protecus.de/t14419.htm
<kubine> Title: Boot / BIOS Passwort umgehen - Standardpasswörter - Security Forum (at board.protecus.de)
<salamanca> danke erstmal
<littledarkcloud> md5sum -c prüfdatei.md5, überprüft ob die datei mit der prüfsumme übereinstimmt .... muß die datei sich zwingend im selben verzeichnis befinden?
<tprommi> Keiner eine Ahnung, wo ein Idicator Icon bei Unity hin gehört? /usr/share/icons/Humanity-Dark/status/16/ scheint falsch zu sein?
<guntbert> littledarkcloud: schon eher, wo ist das problem?
<littledarkcloud> kein problem, is nur wichtig für meine vorgehensweise --- ich muß es wissen. mehr nicht.
<littledarkcloud> (anders wär vielleicht besser, würd zeilen sparen .... aber okay.)
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<PBeck> hattet ihr auch schon das problem, dass super + d nicht alle fenster minimiert, sondern nur ein zwei stück? Ich muss dann zweimal drücken, bis alle fenster minimiert sind?
<k1l> PBeck: gibt sogar nen bug dazu: https://launchpad.net/bugs/891757
<kubine> Title: Bug #891757 in Ayatana Design: “Keyboard shortcut - shortcuts need to updated as part of the 12.04 upgrade” (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> PBeck: in 12.04 sind einige shortcuts umgelegt worden damit das wieder gut passt
<PBeck> k1l: upps sorry ... 11.04 ist es.
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-26
<littledarkcloud> tar -czf zielArchiv.tzg quelldatei, archiv is nach zielArchiv.tzg geschrieben .... der tarball is erst wieder entpackbar, wenn er mit chmod a+x zielArchiv "aktiv" gesetzt wurde??
<ppq> ausführbar sein muss die nicht, nein
<ppq> aber lesbar
<littledarkcloud> d.h.???
<k1l> !rechte
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<ppq> chmod a+x setzt ausführrechte (also +x) für alle, also besitzer, gruppe und sonstige
<ppq> jo, siehe link
<littledarkcloud> okay, guck grad.
<littledarkcloud> okay, werd ich mir morgen mal genauer anschauen ..... thx. gn8. bb.
<littledarkcloud> :)
<luke--_> hallo
<luke--_> ich muss einen parameter zur "kernel loading line" in grub hinzufügen, das soll in der datei /boot/grub/menu.lst geschehen. Leider existiert die datei in meinem rechner nicht, ich nehme an dass ich gar kein grub verwende. wo kann man dann so einen parameter beim laden des kernels hinzufügen?
<luke--_> um diesen quote geht es http://forum.xbmc.org/showpost.php?p=385686&postcount=4
<ring1> luke--_, der post bezieht sich auf grub1, du wirst wohl mitlerweile grub2 nutzen. seit grub2 fügt man änderungen am besten in /etc/default/grub ein und lässt anschließend ein update-grub durchlaufen.
<luke--_> ring1: okidoki! danke!
<k1l> !grub_2 > luke--_ 
<kubine>  luke--_: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<luke--_> dankeschön!
<ring1> luke--_, ob es usbcore.autosuspend allerdings noch gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. sofern ja, sollte es in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT gehören
<luke--_> hab's grad ausprobiert, es tut!
<luke--_> zumindest löst es mein problem
<luke--_> danke leude
<bullgard4> Welche Programme debuggt man mittels Looking Glass?
<Amon> moin. eine frage zum trash. ich habe im directory ~/.local/share/Trash/info info-Dateien für jede gelöschte Datei meines systems. kann ich die Bedenkenlos entfernen? das sind über 3000 Dateien, und ich möchte eigentlich nicht dass man auf ewig nachvollziehen kann, was ich wann lösche
<dreamon_> Hab Ubuntu mit Nautilus (rechtsklick einen Ordner in /media/data[Externe Festplatte]) freigegeben. Kann aber nicht darauf zugreifen. Woran mag das liegen. Andere Ordner die Festeingehängt sind, da geht es. Ich muß dazu sagen das es eine Externe NTFS HDD ist.
<dreamon_> [MEDIA] | path = /media/ | public = yes | writable = yes -> Das hab ich in die /etc/samba/smb.conf eingetragen.
<bekks> NTFS kann POSIX-Dateiberechtigungen nicht abbilden.
<dreamon_> bekks, Das heißt im Klartext? Was mit NTFS oder FAT32 eingehängt ist, kann ich nicht drauf zugreifen.? Selbst wenn ich den übergeordneten Ordner freigebe?
<bekks> Du musst das NTFS mit entsprechenden Berechtigungen versehen beim mounten, damit man über das Share darauf zugreifen kann.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ok. Da es Nautilus automounted, wird man das wohl nicht anpassen können?
<bekks> Man kann es manuell mounten, statt mit Nautilus.
<dreamon_> bekks, Könnte ich mich daran orientieren? -> http://nixliving.blogspot.com/2009/12/permissions-samba-sharing-external-ntfs.html
<kubine> Title: Linux Living: Permissions, Samba Sharing an External NTFS drive, and fstab (at nixliving.blogspot.com)
<bekks> Orientieren, aber nicht einfach abschreiben :)
<dreamon_> bekks, merci.. fucking english.. das macht die Sache nicht einfacher ;)
<vladt_> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie man in einer ordner struktur gezielte ordner löschen kann? habe in einigen ordnern einen .svn ordner und es ist aufwändig überall durchzugehen und dann zu löschen
<daswort> Besuchte gerade matt.ucc.asn.au/dropbear/dropbear.html und der FF gibt mir keine Möglichkeit eine Ausnahme (v10.0.2)
<nibbler> vladt_, find /base/path -type d -name '.svn' -exec rm -rf '{}' \;     -- vllt erstmal mit echo anstelle von rm -rf probieren
<vladt_> danke
<daswort> wie kann ich den tree eines zip-Paketes mit `tree` ausgeben ohne die Datei zu entpacken?
<bekks> gar nicht?
<daswort> dachte wo es schon zcat und konsorten gibt…
<joschi> daswort: zip bzw. unzip wurden halt nicht im sinne der unix-philosophie entworfen
<daswort> habs mir fast gedacht :(
<daswort> doof dass das Format so dominierend ist. Zumal es nicht mal besonders gut ist wenns um Kompression u.a. geht.
<joschi> zip ist das fat32 der kompressionsformate ;)
<koegs> also in der unix-welt dominiert zip weniger
<daswort> koegs, ist klar, aber ich _schätze_ das es im Web mehr Zip-Dateien gibt. Was mich besonders bei Android nervt. Ich meine warum denn ein ROM-Update in einer Zip-Datei? Allerdings gibt noch viel mehr Dinge mich aufregen (Umgang von Filemanager mit versteckten Dateien). Man merkt leider sehr oft das viele Programmierer aus der MS-Welt kommen :(
<dreamon_> Wie hieß das Programm noch gleich das wie ssh dateisysteme von einem anderen PC einbinden läßt. Ich verkalke total langsam
<daswort> sftp?
<dreamon_> daswort, So ähnlich.. kann da noch ein "g" oder "h" dabei gewesen sein?
<koegs> sshfs
<dreamon_> koegs, Genau das wars.. Danke euch..
<fr00d> Hi
<daswort> hi fr00d 
<fr00d> Ich nutz Gnome 3 und würde gerne Alt+Tab wieder dazu benutzen Fenster und nicht Programme zu wechseln. Kennt da jemand eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit?
<fr00d> Gelegentlich hab ich doch mehrere Terminals offen zwischen denen ich hin und her springen möchte.
<daswort> http://extensions.gnome.org
<kubine> Title: GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<jokrebel> fr00d: War da nicht was mit alt+(strg oder shift)+Tab?
<jokrebel> fr00d: Bzw. unter unity geht das auch wenn Du beim entsprechenden Programm (hier Terminal) kurz mit gehaltener Alt-Taste wartest, dann sind auch die einzelnen Terminalfenster aufrufbar.
<dreamon_> Wie "unmountet" man ein mit sshfs eingebundes Verzeichnis?
<sash_> dreamon_: fusermount -u /pfad/zum/mountpoint
<fr00d> jokrebel: Hab ich grad mal probiert, da tut sich aber nix.
<daswort> fr00d, unity o. gnome shell?
<dreamon_> sash_, Danke!
<jokrebel> fr00d: Tja - bei Unity geht das OOTB. Vielleicht kannst das ja über CCSM einstellen, von Gnome3 hab ich aber leider wenig Ahnung (mir gefiel Unity schon frühzeitig wesentlich besser)
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie stelle ich den nervenden alarm beim betätigen der backspace im leeren gnometerminal ab?
<dreamon_> IchEsseDichAuf, Das geht unter audioeinstellungen.. da gibts einen punkt.. glaube alarm oder so
<geser> oder in den Profil-Einstellungen für das Gnome-Terminal, die "Terminal Bell" abschalten
<IchEsseDichAuf> es ist die lautstärke aller alarme, so glaube ich
<dreamon_> IchEsseDichAuf, Ne..Klangeffekte .. da gibts Warnlautstärke..  wenn das aus machst isses weg
<dreamon_> Wenn du das aber dort abschaltest, dann hörst du aber auch nichts mehr wenn du Sky oder pidgin ne Nachricht bekommst.. 
<IchEsseDichAuf> geser: danke, terminal bell ist echt drin, hab dies übersehen
<IchEsseDichAuf> dreamon_: nein, ich will nich alle warnungen abstellen, nur die, die mit "falschen" tastatureingaben verbunden sind
<dreamon_> IchEsseDichAuf, Ok. Sorry
<dreamon_> IchEsseDichAuf, Wo ist denn die Profileinstellung?
<geser> dreamon_: Kontext-Menü des Gnome-Terminals, Profiles -> Profile Preferences und dann im "General" Tab
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Im Bearbeiten-Menü vom terminal.
<IchEsseDichAuf> zb ist es auch in pidgin total nervend, wenn man die den backspace oder pfeiltasten drückt, aber mangels textes immer dieser bell kommt
<dreamon_> Ah danke!
<IchEsseDichAuf> geser, dreamon_ ich hab das mit den terminal schon gelöst =) nun würde ich sowas systemweit für die "eingabefehler" ausschliessen
<dreamon_> Oh, ist das schön ohne dieses gebimmel.
<dreamon_> Systemweit ist meine Lösung möglich.. Aber wie gesagt das Problem mit den Messengers
<sq-one> hey ich habe aus versehen das Anwendungsmenü aus dem gnome-panel gelöscht. Ich habe es jetzt wieder hinzugefügt, aber die Punkte "Orte" und "System sind jetzt ebenfalls im Menü selbst und nicht mehr neben dem Ubuntu-Logo. Wie bekomme ich das wieder hin?
<daswort> Was bewirken diese Ausdrücke im Terminal: "[!-0] [!!-1] [!--1] [\!--1]"
<daswort> sq-one, Ubuntu-Version?
<sq-one> 10.04 lts
<daswort> sq-one,  wie heißt das Applet das du genommen hast? Gibt zwei verschiedene! Mit und ohne.
<sq-one> daswort: danke ich habs gefunden. Mit dem Applet "Hauptmenü" hat man Orte und System nicht. Allerdings wenn man das Applet "Menüleiste" verwendet
<sq-one> beim Menüleisten-Applet steht allerdings "Eine benutzerdefinieret Menüleiste" drunter, da hatte ich mir etwas anderes drunter vorgestellt. Vielen Dank ^^
<daswort> Ging mir damals auch so. (damals = 10.04&10.10) sq-one 
<geser> daswort: in welchem Kontext hast du diese Ausdrucke gefunden?
<daswort> geser, ne werde noch mal Rücksprache halten, der User ist sich selbst nicht sicher. War wohl nur ins blaue gefragt.
<sq-one> daswort: sieht irgendwie nach regex aus, finde ich
<daswort> sq-one,  soweit waren wir schon.
<daswort> Würde mal auf das negieren einzelner Zeichen Tippen. Also [a-z] aber ohne irgendwas.
<geser> das negieren geht normalerweise mit "[^...]"
<geser> aber ich weiß auch nicht welchen Zeichenbereich !-0 darstellen soll
<bekks> geser: Woher stammen diese ganzen Sequenzen denn?
<geser> bekks: das weiß selbst daswort noch nicht
<bekks> ic.
<daswort> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ausgabe-in-datei-in-verzeichnis-schreiben
<kubine> Title: Bedeutung von bestimmter Quotierung... › Shell und Programmieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Das sind mir die Liebsten, nicht erklären was man will, aber trotzdem wissen wollen.
<bekks> Mir sind die die liebsten, die hier drin ihre Antworten zu Forenbeiträgen suchen :D
<daswort> +1
<daswort> Ein Vögelchen schlägt PS1 optionen vor
<daswort> achso war filename expansion…
<robert1> ppq: hallo, ich habe immernoch probleme mit dem flash-plugin, ich habe es jetzt manuel als tar.gz heruntergeladen und nach /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins per sudo kopiert, leider funktioniert es nach dem neustart von firefox nicht, hast du noch eine idee?
<TheInfinity> robert1: entpackt?
<robert1> ja die datei libflashplayer.so habe ich kopiert :-)
<sdx23> Und warum überhaupt per Hand, anstatt das Paket?
<robert1> du meinst das deb-paket?
<joschi> robert1: ja, das meint sdx23
<robert1> da kommt ne fehlermeldung, ich mach das nochmal und schreib das dann hier
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > robert1
<kubine>  robert1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<robert1> ok, mach ich
<hotte-> servus, habe ein zugriffsproblem bei meiner micro sd karte :( ich kann nicht darauf schreiben. bei dem versuch sie zu formatieren sagt mir gparted, dass /dev/sdb nur lesend geöffnet werden konnte.
<magerquark> hotte, wo steckt die sd-karte drinnen?
<hotte-> ok, die frage fehlt :P hmm wie schaffe ich es, dass ubuntu die sd karte automatisch schreibbar einbindet
<ppq> hotte-: sd karten (auch micro) haben so einen schreibschutzschalter am rand.
<k1l_> hotte-: zeig mal "dmesg" in eine pastebin
<joschi> hotte-: hardware-schreibschutz ist raus?
<joschi> (oder gibt's den bei micro-sd gar nicht?)
<bekks> joschi: Gibts nicht.
<hotte-> OMG ihr seid die besten. es gibt in der tat einen schreibschutzschalter...
<joschi> bekks: haha! ;)
<hotte-> ich dachte beim lesen, ich werd verarscht :P
<bekks> joschi: Das ist kein Witz.
<hotte-> aber ich glaub bekks hat kecht, denn die mico sd karten (ala handyspeicherkarten) haben keins
<joschi> bekks: stell dir nelson vor
<bekks> joschi: BEi einer MicroSD gibts keinen Schreibschutzschalter, bei einer MiniSD und einer SD schon.
<joschi> hotte-: hast du direkt einen micro-sd reader oder benutzt du einen adapter?
<hotte-> aber die normalen sd karten haben so einen
<joschi> hotte-: ansonsten, what k1l_ said
<hotte-> jo son adapter ding, an dem war der hardware schreibschutzschalter
<hotte-> ubuntu hat es jetzt perfekt eingebunden
<hotte-> super, vielen dank
<robert1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406107/
<kubine> Title: flash-plugin-deb-paket › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<joschi> !wiki Adobe Flash
<joschi> ,wiki Adobe Flash
<robert1> ja da war ich schon
<robert1> daher hab ich ja die anleitung
<joschi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/flashplugin-installer
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package flashplugin-installer in lucid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<joschi> warum nicht einfach das?
<ppq> [Sonntag, 19. Februar 2012] [16:57:47] <robert1_>       hallo, ich nutze xubuntu10.04.4 und seit dem letztem update von flashplugin-installer (11.1.102.62ubuntu0.10.04.2) stürzt das adobe Flash-plugin z.b. hier (webchat.frenode.net) oder auf youtube wenn ich ein video sehen möchte ab. Was kann ich dagegen tun?
<ppq> das war das ursprüngliche problem, btw
<ppq> daher empfahl ich, das mal manuell zu installieren, testweise
<ppq> und da er es systemweit wollte, nicht nach ~
<robert1> hat nix gebracht, danke trotzdem ppq :-)
<robert1> ppq: auf http://www.mozilla.org/de/plugincheck/ wird es als aktuell in version 11.1.102.0 angezeigt, egal ob per synaptic als flashplugin-installer oder adobe-flashplugin oder per tar.gz
<kubine> Title: Überprüfung der Plugins (at www.mozilla.org)
<ppq> robert1: und du hast das paket deinstalliert, bevor du die libflashplayer.so manuell rüberkopiert hast?
<robert1> ja
<ppq> und mit beiden hast du die probleme auf youtube?
<robert1> ja
<ppq> dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. flash ist ein krampf
<robert1> ja, es gibt eine alternative oder?
<ppq> was du noch machen könntest - einen anderen browser testen, wie zb. chromium
<ppq> keine ernstzunehmende, leider. 
<robert1> ungern da ich addons für den firefox habe die es meinermeinung nicht für chromium gibt
<ppq> hehe, das hält mich auch vom wechseln ab
<ppq> für youtube könntest du noch html5 nutzen --> http://youtube.com/html5
<kubine> Title: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself (at youtube.com)
<ppq> der freenode webchat basiert übrigens auf ajax und nicht auf flash
<robert1> das hört sich doch gut an :-) ja über ajax hatten wir auch schon gesprochen und ich schrieb das das firefox scheinbar nicht unterschied bei der meldung
<robert1> ppq: d.h. ich muss auf http://youtube.com/html5 am HTML5-Test teilnehmen?
<kubine> Title: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself (at youtube.com)
<ppq> robert1: genau. da wird dann ein cookie gesetzt
<robert1> ppq: d.h. ich muss das dann für alle 5 benutzer erledigen?
<ppq> robert1: ja, leider
<robert1> ppq: d.h. ich muss dann auch cookies akzeptieren?
<ppq> das auch
<robert1> meiomei alles für youtube :-)
<ppq> kannst natürlich auch die flash-alternativen mal durchprobieren.
<robert1> was solls, mit 12.04 wird alles gut :-) danke ich probiers mal
<ppq> 'lightspark' wäre da vielleicht einen blick wert
<robert1> ppq: das schreibst du mir jetzt :-) hat damit schon jemand den du kennst erfahrungen gemacht?
<ppq> robert1: nein, ich hatte das immer nur als sehr experimentellen ansatz im hinterkopf
<Mike1> werkt HTML5 bei YouTube jetzt eigentlich schon überall?
<Mike1> und verwenden die jetzt komplett WebM?
<robert1> ppq: lightspark=kein deb-paket für 10.04 bedeuted ich müsste das aus dem tar.gz kompilieren, das ist mir zu anstrengend, dann doch html5
<robert1> ppq: ahh, es gibt ein lightspark-ppa :-)
<robert1> ppq: wieder pech, kein ppa für lucid
<robert1> ppq: könnte es mit gnash klappen?
<ben1u> Hallo dAnjou, könntest du mir noch weiterhelfen wegen diesem Problem noch? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405572/
<kubine> Title: ClearWeatherScreenlet.py › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> robert1: einen versuch ist es wert ;)
<ben1u> es geht darum, dass ich die Einträge dort in deutsch haben wollte und nicht wie hier: http://ubuntuone.com/4EjrVZ3pIZZxMPQBkOAiGv
<robert1> ppq: etwas kommt mir komisch vor, wenn ich "locate libflashplayer.so" eingebe erscheint nur /home/robert/Downloads/libflashplayer.so obwohl ich es in thunar unter file:///usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so sehen kann
<ppq> robert1: dann ist die datenbank von locate veraltet, 'sudo updatedb' hilft
<robert1> ok
<robert1> ppq: was hat es eigentlich mit "flashplugin-nonfree" auf sich, das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, soll ich das mal installieren oder bringt das auch nichts?
<robert1> ppq: locate geht wieder
<ppq> robert1: das ist nur ein übergangspaket, denke ich. flashplugin-installer ist das einzige flashplugin von adobe
<jokrebel> robert1: Ich dachte mit _dem_ ging es nicht?
<k1l_> wenn man drölf flash pakete gleichzeitig installiert geht es eh nicht
<robert1> ich hatte "flashplugin-installer" und danach "adobe-flashplugin" ausprobiert, natürlich nicht ohne das verherige zu deinstallieren und bin der meinung das "flashplugin-nonfree" eine weitere alternative darstellt, berichtigt mich bitte falls das nicht so ist. :-)
<robert1> *vorherige
<bekks> robert1: Ist nicht so. :)
<robert1> ok dann war das mein irrtum
<robert1> dann probier ich mal gnash
<bekks> Das funktioniert noch viel weniger. :)
<robert1> bekks: nagut dann html5, habt gewonnen :-)
<nxo> robert1, kleiner tipp am rande, ich weiß nicht, ob es schon gefallen ist: mit der erweiterung "plugins toggler" kannst du einzelne flashversionen an-/abschalten, falls du mehrere installiert hast. und unter about:plugins siehst du, welche flashversionen firefox von wo erkennt.
<robert1> nxo: danke für den tip, ich würde gerne mal "about:plugins" pasten, weil ich da kein adobe flash finde, nur "Shockwave Flash", würde sich das jemand anschauen?
<bekks> Das ist Flasg.
<bekks> *Flash.
<robert1> bekks: ach so, sorry
<robert1> so ich hab jetzt nochmal das paket "flashplugin-installer" installiert und "locate libflashplayer.so" gibt nach "sudo updatedb" folgendes aus: "/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so und /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so ich denke das ist ok so und nun werde ich youtube auf html5 umstellen und auf 12.04 warten
<bekks> locate gibt Müll aus.
<bekks> BEnutze find.
<bekks> Und nur weil eine entspr. Datei existiert, heisst das nicht, dass Firefox auch flash benutzt.
<robert1> bekks: ok dann starte ich firefox mal neu und schaue ob bei "about:plugins" noch "Shockwave Flash" angezeigt wird, ok?
<bekks> Ja.
<robert1> bekks: "about:plugins" zeigt an: Shockwave Flash      Datei: libflashplayer.so     Version:      Shockwave Flash 11.1 r102" aber firefox meckert nachwievor über das angeblich abgestürzte flash-plugin auf "http://webchat.freenode.net/" obwohl das ja ajax ist
<bekks> Warum sollte eine Ajax Site kein Flash verwenden dürfen?
<robert1> bekks: weiss ich leider nicht :-)
<bekks> Also ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.
<bekks> Probier halt mal andere Sites aus, die Flash verwenden.
<robert1> bekks: ja, nur mein problem besteht weiterhin
<bekks> Dein Problem, dass genau eine Webiste abstürzt?
<robert1> bekks: bisher ist es mir nur bei youtube aufgefallen
<robert1> bekks: auf der adobe-flash-testseite geht es auch nicht
<bekks> Woher hast Du das Ding installiert?
<robert1> bekks: unter synaptic "flashplugin-installer"
<robert1> bekks: gibst du mir freundlicherweise den genauen find-befehl für die "libflashplayer.so"?
<robert1> bekks: find libflashplayer.so bringt nix
<deem> robert1: "sudo find / -type f -name libflashplayer.so"
<deem> robert1: man find btw
<robert1> danke
<Mike1> deem: wofür das type f?
<deem> Mike1: file
<deem> Mike1: -type d wäre ein ordner
<bekks> man find :)
<Mike1> deem: ja, aber wofür in diesem Fall? Es wird wohl kaum ein Verzeichnis geben das so heißt
<deem> Mike1: das -type f steht für file
<robert1> doch
<bekks> Mike1: Damit Verzeichnisse gar nicht erst geprüft werden.
<deem> und es kann durchaus irgendwo ein verzeichnis geben, dass libflashplayer.so heißt
<robert1> kommt gleich  :-)
<deem> erstell mal eins mit dem namen und setz ein find ohne -type f ab, was dann passiert
<robert1> der "findet" noch (450mhz) 40gb hd
<bekks> robert1: Ja, dauert halt. Das ist auch Sinn der Sache, dass alles durchsucht wird.
<robert1> find gibt aus: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so mehr nicht
<Mike1> deem: findet das auch links, mit -type f?
<bekks> Mike1: Nein.
<bekks> Mike1: Ein Link ist kein File, sondern ist ein Link.
<Mike1> bekks: under unix everything is a file :p
<bekks> Then dont ask :D
<robert1> es gibt keine libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins sondern nur eine "gemeinsam genutzte Bibliothek" mit dem namen "flashplugin-alternative.so
<bekks> robert1: Zeig mal das ls -lha flashplugin-alternative.so
<robert1> bekks: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 2012-02-26 14:59 flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<bekks> Und ls -lha /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<robert1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 2012-02-26 14:59 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Mike1> na das passt ja
<bekks> robert1: Also passt doch alles.
<Mike1> zeigt firefox das Plugin in about:plugins denn nicht an? Was ist robert1s eigentliches Problem, eigentlich?
<bekks> youtube stürzt ab. :)
<robert1> bekks: ja, warum zeigt dann youtube an: "Das Adobe Flash-Plugin ist abgestürzt" ?
<bekks> robert1: Weil abgestürzt ist?
<bekks> Grundsätzlich funktioniert Flash also schonmal.
<bekks> Welche Firefoxversion benutzt Du?
<robert1> bekks: warum ist das flash-plugin abgestützt?
<bekks> robert1: Frag es doch? :)
<robert1> bekks: 10.0.2
<bekks> Starte Firefox im Terminal, dann siehst Du evtl. mehr von den Abstürzen.
<robert1> bekks: ok, gute iddee
<bekks> Wo kommt denn die 10.0.2 in Lucid her?
<robert1> bekks: ich denke aus den paketquellen, also ich hab den firefox nicht  extra installiert ausserhalb der normalen quellen
<robert1> bekks: ich hab jetzt im terminal mit dem befehl "firefox" den browser gestartet und eine youtube-seite angesurft aber es gibt keine fehler-ausgabe im terminal
<robert1> bekks: der fehler besteht immer noch
<robert1> bekks: beim versuch des öffnens per "sudo firefox" kam eine fehlermeldung in etwa "profil verzeichnis nicht gefunden".
<Mike1> und Addons oder andere Plugins hast du keine installiert? Mal firefox mit -safe-mode starten?
<bekks> Brwoser benutzt man NIEMALS als root.
<bekks> robert1: Zumal man graphische Programme auch nicht mit sudo sondern mit gksu benutzt.
<robert1> bekks: hat ja auch nicht geklappt :-)
<robert1> ok ich probiers mal mit "firefox -safe-mode"
<robert1> immernoch abgestürtzt per "firefox -safe-mode"
<robert1> ebenfalls keine fehlermeldung
<Mike1> war auch nur so eine Idee
<robert1> noch jemand eine idee? (ich will ich euch nicht all zu lang damit auf den senkel gehen, erledigt sich ja mit 12.04 sowie hoff ich zumindestens)
<daswort> Wenns nur bis 12.04 ist --> Google Chrome
<daswort> Solange kann man den aushalten :)
<robert1> nein das geht nicht, bin auf die addons angewiesen, danke trotzdem
<robert1> dann lieber html5
<sPrinGfield> hi@all , hätte jemand Zeit, mir mein jack2 zum laufen zu bringen ? bin da grad echt am verzweifeln und google hilft auch nicht weiter ...
<bekks> ! frag > sPrinGfield 
<kubine>  sPrinGfield: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<sPrinGfield> mh ok :D
<k1l_> verlangt jack nicht nach nem rt-kernel?
<sPrinGfield> beim start bekomm ich:  http://pixelbanane.de/yafu/916815749/Textschnippsel+%40664.txt
<ArtNo> Guten Tag. Eine Frage: ich habe ein Album heruntergeladen und zwar in rar. Als es fertig war, sagte der Archivmanager (oder so ähnlich) dass da snicht unterstützt werde. Mir fehlt offensichtlich irgendein Entpacktool, das ich früher mal hatte, jetzt aber nict. Was muss ich aus dem reopsitory  holen?
<ArtNo> Meldung lautet: Archivtyp wird nicht unterstützt.
<nxo> ArsiRC, wer VERKAUFT denn alben als rar..?
<k1l_> !packprogramme > ArtNo 
<kubine>  ArtNo: Informationen zu Packprogramme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme
<nxo> wird sowas hier unterstützt?
<ArtNo> Danke K1l
<k1l_> alles andere mit deinen warez klärst du dann bitte ausserhalb dieses channels.
<sPrinGfield> @Artno du kannst dir im SOftwarecenter "RAR" oder das non-free runterladen , danach sollte es laufen ?
<Mike1> ArtNo: unrar oder unrar-nonfree installieren
<Mike1> k1l_: warum sollte es ein warez sein? Es gibt auch freie Musik …
<ArtNo> ich hab auf der Url installieren geklickt, es wird mir schon das richtige holen. Der Seite vertraue ich. Danke Mike1 
<nxo> ob sowas wohl als anfangsverdacht durchgeht, rar, album.. und dann schön mit t-online-ip eingeloggt, die speichern ja länger als 7 tage.. *angst verbreit*
<sPrinGfield> z.b. auf der scene.org gibt es musik als rar ....
<ArtNo> Entpackt gerade, passt, Danke an alle
<ring0> nxo, zum quatschen bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nxo> ring0, betraf eine konkrete supportanfrage. ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht, das sowas hier unterstützt wird.
<robert1> firefox bzw youtube sagt: "Du nimmst zurzeit am HTML5-Test teil." (auch nach mehrmaligem schließen und öffnen von firefox, d.h. ich gehe davon aus, das mit den cookies alles ok ist) dennoch kommt beim versuch ein video auf youtube zu schauen der hinweis, das flashplugin sei abgestürzt. liegt es daran, das  "h.264" von meinem browser nicht unterstützt wird?(lt. aussage von http://www.youtube.com/html5)
<kubine> Title: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself (at www.youtube.com)
<nxo> robert1, als ich das letzte mal am html5-test teilgekommen habe, gab es noch nicht alle videos in html5. vielleicht liegts daran.
<robert1> moment, alles zurück
<robert1> jetzt läufts , soorry
<sPrinGfield> jack meckert mit: Cannot connect to server socket err = Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden .. als su passiert das auch. meine hw habe ich über qjackctrl ausgewählt, das sollte dann doch stimmen ?! 
<bekks> Datei nicht gefunden ist sehr eindeutig :)
<bekks> Da gibts keinen Socket.
<sPrinGfield> ah ... und wie finde ich den richtigen ?
<ring0> nxo, ohne es weiter ausbreiten zu wollen: es wird nicht unterstützt. allerdings gibt es sogar bei magnatune oder jamendo die möglichkeit alben auch gepackt runterzuladen.
<bekks> sPrinGfield: In dem Du einen jackd startest, z.B.
<sPrinGfield> eben das funktioniert ja nicht ... kann da nur nochmal auf die log verweisen .. http://pixelbanane.de/yafu/916815749/Textschnippsel%20%40664.txt
<robert1> ok es gehen einige videos, das muss erstmal reichen :-) danke nochmal an alle helfer meines problems
<nxo> ring0, ebenfalls letzter kommentar: ich habe noch keine legale seite gesehen, die rar anbietet. im gegensatz zu zip, das können nämlich alle (vorallem windowsuser) ohne extra software öffnen.
<ring0> blah
<sPrinGfield> ok, werd das mal im forum anfragen, da ist die resonanz vielleicht etwas größer ...trotzdem danke ...
<dreamon_> Ein Freund von mir Jammert: "Seitdem er von 11.04 auf 11.10 upgedatet hast, wird sein PC heißer." Lüfter läuft häufiger. Was könnte das Problem verursachen?
<nxo> dreamon_, laptop? sandy bridge (sprich core-i-2xxx)?
<nxo> ok, laptop ist egal.. i5 oder i7 mit integrierter grafik interessiert..
<dreamon_> nxo, Acer Notebook Travelmate 7530 .. Ist laut sysinfo ein AMD Turion X2 DualCore Mobile RM70
<nxo> dreamon_, dann war mein tipp falsch. :(
<k1l_> unter 11.10 hat unity bei mir auch erstaunlich viel leistung verbraten. vlt mal die freien graka treiber probieren. ansonsten wird wohl erst 12.04 mit dem aktuellsten unity und compiz helfen
<dreamon_> k1l_, habe den Fallback installiert. Macht aber immer noch gut heiß.
<littledarkcloud> ls -l datei, fragt die dateirechte ab und gibt sie symbolisch aus .... gibt es auch eine oktale ausgabe der rechte??
<robert1> eine sache ist mir noch ein- bzw. aufgefallen, ich habe einen weiteren PC mit ubuntu 10.04 auch 32bit und auf dem tut es das flashplugin, man könnte meinen es liegt am xubuntu hier
<userman> hallo zusammen
<userman> kann mir jemand helfen einen DVB usb stick in 11.10 zu installieren?
<userman> dmesg erkennt zwar das gerät, aber leider lassen sich in kaffeine keine channels suchen
<userman> die lösungen im Netz erklären nur die installation bei älteren versionen. die habe ich zwar probiert, aber die channels sind dennoch nicht scanbar
<k1l_> du brauchst ja auch noch treiber dafür. zeig mal die "lsusb", die "dmesg" ausgabe in nem nopaste. dann nochden genauen namen des sticks. 
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe einen laserjet 1020 an einer fritzbox als gdi drucker hängen, wie im wiki erklärt, nun wollte ich den drucker auf einem weiteren gerät einrichten, leider kommt ein "fehler des cups servers" beim betrieb von cups trat ein fehler auf: server-error-internal-error. Von anderen geräten kannich normal drucken.
<k1l_> bietet "jockey" dir denn treiber an für das gerät?
<userman> jockey?
<k1l_> userman: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager?redirect=no  das installiert dir den treiber, wenn es den im paketsystem gibt
<kubine> Title: restricted-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<userman> ok moment 
<userman> ich poste mal was in pastebin
<k1l_> also mach erstmal was ich gesagt habe, wenn du das alles hast dann kommst mit den infos wieder
<matzexh> wenn ich service cups start mache, kommt folgendes: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406112
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<userman> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406117/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<userman> k1l_, also in jockey steht nix. Nur ein alternativ-treiber für mein wlan
<k1l_> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dbv-t-stick-funktioniert-nicht/6/  userman darfst dich da in den thread mal einwühlen
<kubine> Title: DBV-T Stick funktioniert nicht › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<userman> lol das ist auf italienisch
<k1l_> userman: lies was da steht. das ist keine: "gib nur XXXX ein und es geht" anleitung. da ist arbeit von dir selber verlangt
<userman> lol wie arm das ist
<userman> ich meine, wir haben 2012 und es ist ein USB-STICK
<k1l_> userman: augen auf beim schnäppchen kauf!
<userman> trotzdem arm wie sonstwas
<userman> 2012... USB... PLUGandPLAY...
<userman> ich denke das wird ubuntu niemals können
<k1l_> userman: dann beschwer dich bitte beim hersteller, wo die treiber sind
<userman> sicher kann der hersteller da nix für
<Flash63> userman - Du brauchst wahrscheinlich  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb 
<kubine> Title: v4l-dvb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> userman: ich hab hier einen dvbt stick den muss ich nur einstecken, dann holt jockey die treiber und der läuft
<k1l_> userman: klar ist das die schuld des herstellers und NICHT von ubuntu
<k1l_> userman: meinst du das ding läuft unter windows ohne treiber? sicher nicht
<userman> ne, es ist die schuld von ubuntu... ganz sicher
<dreamon_> k1l_, Wenn ich bei der 11.10 mit Jockey 2Treiber angezeigt bekomme für Ati/AMD Treiber FGRLX. einer steht (Nachträgliche Aktualisierungen) .. Den kann ich leider nicht installieren. 
<k1l_> userman: troll woanders
<userman> bei jedem dummen neuen kernel funktioniert NIX mehr
<userman> sowas von arm
<Fuchs> userman: wir hatten das Thema mit Dir schon mal, bitte benutze den Supportkanal nicht zum ranten, danke. 
<Fuchs> wir versuchen Dir gerne zu helfen, aber wenn Du einfach nur mosern willst, dann tu das bitte woanders. 
<userman> fuchs, helfen tut man mir nicht indem man mir sagt ich solle die howtos die ih seit stunden lese nochmal lesen
<userman> ich bin seit 2 stunden auf der suche nach ner lösung und bin erst dann hierher
<Flash63> userman - nur ein beispiel - Suche ~1min - http://www.esdebian.org/foro/46186/instalar-avermedia-volar-green-hd
<kubine> Title: Instalar Avermedia Volar Green HD [Solucionado] (at www.esdebian.org)
<Flash63> userman - wie schon verlinkt brauchst Du den gepatchten v4l-dvb Treiber
<littledarkcloud> chmod, die oktale vereinfachte schreibweise is nur für die eingabe gedacht .... es gibt keinen oktale ausgabe??
<hotte-> huhu :)
<shake> hi
<shake> hi an alle, ich hab ein kleines problem. ich will ubuntu installieren und die daten die auf meiner ssd sind backupen. deswegen habe ich ubuntu auf usb stick gemacht. nur wenn ich packen will kommt jedes mal no permission habe auch schon via chmod bei der ssd und bei der platte wo es hinsoll die rechte geändert.
<shake> sorry nochmal jungssowohl bei /dev/sda2 und /dev/sdc als auch bei /media/ ...
<sdx23> shake: _was_ versuchst du das _wie_ zu packen und _welche_ Fehlermeldung kommt dabei?
<hotte-> shake, ich hoffe du bist mir noch böse, wenn ich auch ne frage zwischen schiebe^^
<hotte-> hmm hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell weiter helfen. ich glaube das war schon oft thema. auch in einigen foren habe ich versucht ne lösung zu finden. aber irgendwie nicht das richtige gefunden. seit 11.10 soll ja das touchpad umgestellt worden sein. wenn ich mit beiden fingern auf das touchpad drücke soll der mausradklick emuliert werden. momentan kommt aber nur der rechtsklick. was muss ich wo, wie ändern?
<shake> ich versuche alle dateien auf der ssd zu packen
<shake> und es kommt permission dnied
<jokrebel> hotte-: Bei "Maus und Touchpad" - Touchpad - "Bildlauf mit 2 Fingern" vielleicht?
<hotte-> jokrebel, jop das funktioniert schon. aber ich möchte das drücken emulieren. wenn ich beide touchpadtasten gleichzeitig drücke entspricht das dem mittelklick.
<littledarkcloud> werd ich grad ignoriert??
<hotte-> nur möchte ich nicht immer erst die zwei tasten zusammen drücken, sondern mit 2 fingern direkt auf das touchpad drücken
<hotte-> littledarkcloud, ich hoffe nicht :(
<littledarkcloud> (17:13:20) littledarkcloud: 
<littledarkcloud> chmod, die oktale vereinfachte schreibweise is nur für die eingabe gedacht .... es gibt keinen oktale ausgabe??
<sdx23> littledarkcloud: Sagt der Satz doch, nicht?
<daswort> littledarkcloud, doch die gibts eigentlich auch. Kommt immer darauf an welches Programm man verwendet.
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<littledarkcloud> hat root automatisch alle rechte an ordnern und dateien oder nicht und kann sich die rechte aber durchaus beschaffen??
<shake> weiß jemand warum nun immer permission denied kommt?
<sdx23> littledarkcloud: letzteres.
<sdx23> shake: Wir können wild ins Blaue raten oder du beantwortest die Frage oben.
<shake> ging wahrscheinlich unter das von mir, ich versuche den inhalt via strg+a mit compress zu packen
<shake> +rechtsklick
<shake> die fehler meldung die kommt ist halt immer permission denied sonst kommt nichts
<sdx23> hm, ich würde empfehlen das per Terminal und sudo zu machen.
<shake> sudo tar -xfv /media/ssd/* /media/Volume/ ?
<sdx23> Nicht ganz. auf f folgt die Archivdatei, also -xvf /media/Volume/backupname.tar (und dann erst die zu packenden Dateien) /media/ssd/*
<sdx23> weiter willst du vermutlich die Rechte konservieren, dafür ist der Schalter -p
<sdx23> Zusätzlich Kompression bringen -z oder -j
<sdx23> !tar >sh
<kubine> sh: Informationen zu tar finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tar
<nibbier> kann ich root CA zertifikate iwie systemweit installieren? oder muss ich das pro applikation machen?
<deem> nibbier: die werden systemweit installiert
<nibbier> deem, wie? ich hab mein cert bei firefox hinzugefügt, das interessiert lynx nicht.
<deem> normalerweiße liegen die unter /etc/ssl/certs/
<deem> nibbier: wenn du das direkt im firefox hinzufügst installierst du ja auch nix
<nibbier> deem, ah okay, da einfach dazuwerfen? probier ich direkt mal
<deem> ob das mit dme einfach reinwerfen so getan ist weiß ich nicht. kannst es ja mal versuchen
<nibbier> deem, ne, isses ned :(
<shake> also hab mit tar rum probiert nun, aber geht auch nicht @ sdx23 
<sdx23> shake: den ganzen Befehl + Fehlermeldung bitte.
<shake> gnah, jetzt hasse ich den moment das ich mit dem laptop im irc bin und aufm desktop installieren will -,-
<nibbier> deem, okay, man muss das cert noch auf seinen hash.0 umbennen, nu tuts ;-) danke
<shake> http://pastebin.com/b0bJuxMk
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo tar -xfvzj /media/Volume/backup.tar.gz /media/Time\ Machin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> das f ans Ende der Optionen, wie ich schrieb. Und lass das j weg. Entweder j oder z, beides macht keinen Sinn, da unterschiedliche Kompressionsmethoden.
<shake> geht auch nicht
<sdx23> ah, ich übersah noch das x. Das ist eXtrahieren, c für Compress.
<sdx23> und bei Gelegenheit auch nochmal im Wiki schauen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tar
<shake> aaaaah jetzt gehts
<kubine> Title: tar › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<shake> ja sollte ich definitiv mal :/
<shake> sooo ich glaub jetzt kann ich afk essen gehen ^^
<shake> 60gb packen dauert bestimmt locker 2stunden oder?
<sdx23> Je nach Hardware möglich, ja.
<shake> ist nen AMD Phenom II x4 810 2,6GHZ und 8GB DDR2 RAM
<daswort> Wenn du lustig bist kannst du es ja mal mit xz Kompressions versuchen… wie lange das wohl dauern wird.
<shake> ich wollte heute eigentlich noch fertig werden ;)
<sdx23> Bei ausreichend Platz kann man die Kompression natürlich weglassen, dann hängts nunmehr an der Plattenabindung und der Platte selbst.
<shake> ach egal, jetzt läuft das packen ^^
<shake> ich bin mir dann jetzt mal was zu essen machen ;)
<hotte-> :) ich frag nochmal. wie kann ich beim 11.10 das zweifingerklicken am touchpad auf mittelklick emulieren?
<Fuchs> hotte-: synclient oder ein beliebiges Frontend dafuer
<Fuchs> !touchpad > hotte- 
<kubine>  hotte-: Informationen zu Touchpad finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<tobago> ich habe 'nen neuen drucker an meinen ubuntu server über usb angeschlossen. druckt. dann habe ich den drucker per cups freigegeben (printserver). jetzt möchte ich von einem ubuntu client über netz drucken. das geht aber nicht.
<tobago> der druckauftrag landet nie in der druckauftragsqueue des printservers. 18:20:41
<tobago> Verbindung ist lpd://192.168.2.110/samsung
<hotte-> Fuchs, ok, ich schau nomma^^
<tobago> er hat die verbindung selbst gefunden.
<tobago> an dem printserver habe ich in cups: "Verteile publizierte Drucker welche mit diesem System verbunden sind" gesetzt.
<tobago> muss ich noch etwas freiegeben?
<hotte-> Fuchs, ich glaub das hilft mir nicht weiter. ich muss irgendwas in der xorg umstellen, heißt es in foren. aber ich komm da nicht weiter. aktuell erkennt mein touchpad den zweifingerklick als rechtenmaustastenklick
<Fuchs> noe, muss man nicht mehr
<hotte-> und ich muss praktisch das rechte maustastenklick durch mittelklick ersetzen
<Fuchs> einfach synclient anwerfen oder ein Frontend dazu
<ubuntuuser1> hallo, ich hab ein problem, und zwar hab ich auf mein ubuntu 10.04 google earth von der homepage runtergeladen und installiert aber es lässt sich nicht starten, weiß da von euch jmd vl waS?
<Fuchs> und ich muss nun rasch weg 
<PBeck> ahoi
<brnpnk> ubuntuuser1: Öffne mal ein Teminal und start es darüber und schau ob evtl. Fehler angezeigt werden
<ubuntuuser1> http://pastebin.com/NRvMEw5x
<kubine> Title: Google Earth has caught signal 11. We apologize for the inconvenience, bu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubuntuuser1> die fehlermeldung haut er raus
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: warum startest Du das als root, 
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: warum darf sich root bei Dir ueberhaupt einloggen
<tobago> was könnte der grund sein, dass der print server den druckjob vom client nicht annimt?
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: und das ist ein Segmentation fault, das kommt in aller Regel von Bibliotheken in falschen Versionen 
<ubuntuuser1> root? ja keine ahnung dachte es geht dann besser.. und was kann ich gegen das problem machen?
<ubuntuuser1> ich habs einfach von der google earth homepage heruntergeladen
<Fuchs> zuerstmal das root Login wieder deaktivieren, ich garantiere Dir, dass sich reihenweise Leute weigern werden Dir Support zu geben wenn die sehen, dass Du als root rumbastelst 
<ubuntuuser1> und installiert ich weiß nicht was soll ich da anderst machen
<Fuchs> dann mal ohne root versuchen und schauen, ob es die gleiche Fehlermeldung gibt. Wenn ja: in gdb drin starten, abstuerzen lassen, bt <enter> schreiben
<Fuchs> dann waere noch interessant zu wissen, ob anderen OpenGL Programme funktionieren, notfalls einfach ein glxgears anwerfen 
<ubuntuuser1> puh also mit dem gdb hab ich jetzt eher weniger erfahrung..^^ was wäre den so eine andere openGL anwendung?
<littledarkcloud> tar -xf quellArchiv, entpacken eines archiv .... hierfür brauch man nur leserechte (chmod u+r)??
<bekks> glxgears z.B.
<Fuchs> [18:37:07] <Fuchs> dann waere noch interessant zu wissen, ob anderen OpenGL Programme funktionieren, notfalls einfach ein glxgears anwerfen   << 
<bekks> littledarkcloud: 00400 als effektive Rechte reichen aus.
<littledarkcloud> 00400?? du meinst 0400 oder?
<ubuntuuser1> ich weiß iwie nicht was du damit meinst, sorry.. soll ich da irgendein paket runterladen?
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Es gibt noch mehr Rechte als die, die Du kennst - aber ja, 0400 reicht Dir. :)
<littledarkcloud> omg, thx bekks.^^
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: nein, starte glxgears, danke. 
<cyst> hallo leute, ich hätte ne frage zu iptables
<ubuntuuser1> ok er sagt, es ist nicht installiert
<Fuchs> dann sagt er auch, wie man es installieren kann 
<Fuchs> das bitte machen
<cyst> soweit ich das verstanden hab, sind ports nur offen, wenn sie auch gerade benutzt werden, richtig?
<cyst> kann ich die auch irgendwie permanent öffnen?
<Fuchs> Warum? 
<swuing> hi
<Fuchs> (prinzipiell: ja, aber es ist Unsinn, deswegen die Frage) 
<swuing> kann jabber.org auch audio/videoanruf?
<ubuntuuser1> http://pastebin.com/AiNwx202
<kubine> Title: Die Anwendung »glxgears« ist momentan nicht installiert. Sie können sie durc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubuntuuser1> das sagt er wenn ichs installieren will
<cyst> hm, ok, also ich hab da einen pptpd laufen aber brauch auf meinem client-rechner auch offene ports
<cyst> irgendwas zwickt da, geht jedenfalls nicht einwandfrei
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: Du hast noch eine Paketverwaltung (software center oder so) offen
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: mach die bitte zu 
<ubuntuuser1> aja voll danke er machts
<ubuntuuser1> ist installiert, und nun?
<Fuchs> starten
<ubuntuuser1> ok da sind 3 so zahnräder
<bekks> cyst: Was hast Du vor?
<ubuntuuser1> soll ich die frames posten?
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: nein, gut zu wissen, dass es geht 
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: wenn Du nun als normaler User google earth startest, darf ich die _komplette_ Ausgabe sehen? 
<ubuntuuser1> http://pastebin.com/2zuNWTpf
<kubine> Title: lisa@lisa-laptop:~$ google-earth Google Earth has caught signal 11. We a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: /home/lisa/.googleearth/crashlogs/crashlog-4f4a7166.txt  << die Datei da gerne in einen pastebin
<cyst> @bekks: hab einen pptpd laufen, der auch einwandfrei funktioniert bis eben auf die ports
<bekks> Was dnen für Ports? Dem PPPD sind ports vollkommen egal.
<cyst> auf meinem client-rechner werden die als zu angezeigt
<cyst> bspw. unter canyouseeme.org
<bekks> cyst: Dem PPPD sind Ports vollkommen egal, weil der noch gar nichts von Ports weiß.
<ubuntuuser1> http://pastebin.com/xBkxdRcc
<kubine> Title: Major Version 6 Minor Version 2 Build Number 0001 Build Date Feb 3 2012 Bui - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubuntuuser1> also das sollte es sein
<ubuntuuser1> ja is es
<ubuntuuser1> ^^
<cyst> bekks: ok, danke, wusste ich noch nicht :)
<jack4> hi, ich will mit 'tar' ein backup meiner home partition anfertigen. leider kriege ich fehlermeldungen und verstehe sie nicht ganz http://paste.pocoo.org/show/557078/
<kubine> Title: Paste #557078 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<cyst> bekks: und wie realisiere ich dann offene ports auf meinem zielrechner?
<bekks> jack4: Das steht doch da.
<bekks> cyst: WAS hast du _wirklich_ vor? Ports haben mit PPPD immer noch nichts zu tun.
<bekks> Warum willst du irgendwelche Ports aufmachen?
<bekks> jack4: Wie sieht dein kompletter tar Befehl denn aus?
<sdx23> jack4: Sieh nach was d tut und überleg, ob das mit c Sinn ergibt.
<cyst> bekks: eine anwendung auf meinem client-rechner braucht eben bestimmte ports
<bekks> cyst: Fangen wir mal ganz vorne an. Du hast zwei Rechner (zuhause), und versuchst was?
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: hrm, bei google finde ich ein paar Leute mit aehnlichen Problemen, aber keine Loesung
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: kannst Du mal eine aeltere Version (5) von Google Earth probieren? 
<Fuchs> ubuntuuser1: dann ggf. den Fehler (mit dieser Datei) an Google melden
<cyst> einer fungiert als vpn-server und der andere als client
<bekks> cyst: Also versuchst du zuhause ein VPN aufzubauen?
<cyst> auf dem client läuft ne anwendung, die einen bestimmten port benötigt
<bekks> cyst: Hör doch mal mit diesen Ports auf. :)
<cyst> der vpn-server steht nicht zuhause
<cyst> hehe, ich versuchs
<bekks> Aha. Funktioniert der Verbindungsaufbau zum VPN?
<cyst> alles einwandfrei
<ubuntuuser1> es wird aber nur 6.1 zum download angeboten, wo krieg ich 5 her?
<bekks> cyst: Und was versuchst Du du nun _genau_? NEIN, eine Antwort mit "eine bestimmte Anwendung braucht bestimmte offene Ports" reicht mir nicht.
<Daemonarch> nabend leute
<cyst> auf dem client läuft ein kleiner ftp, auf den ich von "unterwegs" zugreifen möchte
<Daemonarch> ich hab ein toshiba satellite l350d laptop, und kriege seitdem ich xubuntu installiert habe die lüftersteuerung nicht in den griff
<bekks> cyst: Du hast einen FTP Server auf dem Client - wieso nicht auf dem Server?
<Daemonarch> hab schon alle vorschläge aus dem fancontrol-wiki probiert - kein erfolg
<cyst> viel zu klein, is nur ein mini-vps
<cyst> möchte außerdem ungern meine daten irgendwo lagern
<bekks> Also hast Du einen FTP-Server auf dem Client - und?
<cyst> nun hab ich den port, an dem der ftp lauscht, auf canyouseeme.org getestet, wo er mir als geschlossen angezeigt wird
<bekks> cyst: Dass ein FTP Server zei Ports braucht, weisst Du, ja?
<jokrebel> cyst: Vielleicht weil der hinter nem Router hängt?
<bekks> Und dass die Ports zu sind, wenn man z.B. inetd oder xinetd nutzt, weisst Du auch?
<cyst> das weiß ich nicht
<bekks> Jetzt schon :D
<cyst> am router sind die jeweiligen ports offen
<cyst> ok :)
<bekks> Gerade wusstest Du nicht mal, dass Du zwei Ports brauchst,.
<cyst> hab ich mal so übergangen ;)
<cyst> aber das is mir schon klar
<cyst> ohne vpn war ja alles paletti und lief ohne probleme
<bekks> Welche Ports braucht ein Standard-FTP denn? :)
<tr3v3lyn> 21
<cyst> 20,21?
<cyst> *g
<cyst> 21,22?
<bekks> Also liegts an deinem VPN-Setup.
<tr3v3lyn> 22 is ssh normal
<cyst> vermutlich
<bekks> cyst: FALSCH.
<cyst> stimmt
<cyst> ok
<bekks> 21 und 20.
<cyst> na siehste
<cyst> war ja meine erste antwort :)
<bekks> cyst: Dein Client ist ein Ubuntu?
<cyst> mein client ist ein (jetzt kommts) win7
<bekks> Dann hat das hier nichts verloren.
<bekks> Hier ist kein Windows 7 Support, sondern Ubuntu Support :)
<cyst> du meinst also, der vpn macht da prinzipiell nichts kaputt?
<bekks> Ich kenne dein VPN Setup nicht.
<bekks> Ist dein Server ein Ubuntu?
<littledarkcloud> tar -xf quellArchiv, packt das archiv aus .... erhalten die entpackten dateien die gleichen rechte wie das quellArchiv??
<cyst> genau
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Laut man page nicht unbedingt. 
<cyst> daher dachte ich, ich wäre im richtigen kanal
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Siehe die Option -p 
<bekks> cyst: Du hast Verbindungsprobleme mit Windows 7 - hat hier nichts verloren.
<tr3v3lyn> wenn der server ein ubuntu is isser richtig
<tr3v3lyn> wenns daran liegen sollte
<bekks> tr3v3lyn: Wir haben doch schon herausbekommen, dass es nicht daran liegt.
<bekks> Das VPN funktioniert doch.
<cyst> ich denke, es liegt nicht am win, da es ja ohne ubuntu-vpn ohne probleme lief
<tr3v3lyn> kk
<bekks> cyst: Das VPN läuft aber laut deiner Aussage problemlos.
<littledarkcloud> okay thx --- kann nur leider nicht alles auswendig.^^
<cyst> ok, dann nur zum verständnis: dem vpn sind die ports egal? der leitet alles durch?
<littledarkcloud> (mußte grad nachsehen.)
<bekks> cyst: Das hängt von deinem VPN Setup ab, welches wir nicht kennen.
<bekks> cyst: Nopaste doch mal lsb_release -a von deinem Server.
<cyst> moment
<bekks> ! nopaste > cyst 
<kubine>  cyst: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<cyst> http://nopaste.info/8cf48776b2.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<tr3v3lyn> hr
<jokrebel> …Ubuntu 10.04.1?
<jokrebel> sind wir nicht schon sogar auf .4?
<bekks> Sind wir.
<daswort> Wäre es nicht praktisch wenn man kubine von nopaste befreit? Schließlich gibts nichts erhellendes in der Titelzeile…
<bekks> daswort: Das hat nichts mit nopaste zu tun. Das ist die Funktion in kubine, die Titelzeile einer URL auszuwerfen.
<cyst> hier auch meine iptables -L : http://nopaste.info/cd5b97444b.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<cyst> das mit ufw war ich vermutlich
<daswort> eben deshalb dem bot einfach mal sagen das nopaste geblacklisted ist!
<littledarkcloud> tarballs die nur leserechte erhalten haben, können die auch aufgestockt werden (tar --update)??
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Wenn man die Rechte mit speichert, ja.
<jokrebel> cyst: Kann das sein, dass Dein Ubuntu absolut nicht up-to-date ist?
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Einfacher ist es, den tarball neu zu bauen, weil das massiv Platz spart.
<cyst> offenkundig, ja, aber ist das von belang?
<littledarkcloud> es geht mir ehr darum, ob es von vorteil is .... die lesereche (chmod u+r) nach dem entpacken wieder zu entziehen.
<bekks> Was hast Du denn da vor?
<jokrebel> cyst: Könnte; muss nicht, ist aber bei nem Server der im Netz hängt aber auf alle Fälle in meinen Augen ein "no-go".
<littledarkcloud> hat sich erledigt, thx. (schaden kann's ja nicht, chmod u-r).
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Das klingt nach ziemlichem Blödsinn.
<jokrebel> cyst: Und 10.04.1 ist auf alle Fälle auf dem Stand von 2010 - sprich fast 2 Jahre veraltet.
<Fuchs> hat jemand von euch eine gescheite, Einsteigerfreundliche Loesung fuer externe, verschluesselte Backups unter Ubuntu? 
<cyst> ist richtig, aber die funktionsweise hat sich ja seitdem nicht grundlegend verändert, oder?
<bekks> cyst: Nein, aber die Sicherheitslücken sind nicht kleiner geworden.
<Fuchs> (Externe USB Platte, woechentliches Backup) 
<bekks> DAS ist das Problem.
<sysdef> Fuchs: groesse datenmenge?
<Fuchs> sysdef: Endanwendersystem, duerften schon ein paar GB werden
<Fuchs> aber ich sehe gerade, dass deja-dup es kann
<cyst> auch richtig, aber die grundlegende funktionsweise ist ja weitgehend deckungsgleich
<sysdef> Fuchs: oder http://backintime.le-web.org/screenshots/
<kubine> Title: Screenshots | Back In Time (at backintime.le-web.org)
<bekks> cyst: Ja, Aber es geht um die Sicherheitslücken.
<cyst> also die sicherheitslücken verhindern die ordnungsgemäße funktionalität der für meine frage einschlägigen programme?
<cyst> na gut..dann erst mal update
<bekks> Davon hat niemand geredet.
<bekks> Es ging darum, dass es eine schlechte Idee ist, einen Server zwei Jahre lang nicht mit Updates zu versorgen.
<cyst> dem pflichte ich bei
<cyst> aber zurück zu meiner frage: es liegt also nicht an meinem vpn-setup?
<bekks> Es liegt an deinem VPN Setup, dass wir immer noch nicht kennen.
<bekks> Ich habs jetzt dreimal gesagt.
<cyst> schon klar, aber wie zeig ichs euch? :)
<apollo13> config files?!
<apollo13> routes, iptables etc…
<bekks> Solls ja geben.
<cyst> iptables hab ich ja oben schon gepostet: http://nopaste.info/cd5b97444b.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<tobago> ich habe 'nen neuen drucker an meinen ubuntu server über usb angeschlossen. druckt. dann habe ich den drucker per cups freigegeben (printserver). jetzt möchte ich von einem ubuntu client über netz drucken. das geht aber nicht.
<tobago> der druckauftrag landet nie in der druckauftragsqueue des printservers.
<littledarkcloud> chmod a-rwx datei, entzieht alle rechte (lesen, schreiben, ausführen) der datei .... woher weiß die datei wer besitzer is?? (oder regelt das wieder chown?)
<tobago> Verbindung ist lpd://192.168.2.110/samsung
<tobago> er hat die verbindung selbst gefunden.
<tobago> an dem printserver habe ich in cups: "Verteile publizierte Drucker welche mit diesem System verbunden sind" gesetzt.
<sdx23> littledarkcloud: unabhängig. ja.
<littledarkcloud> thx.
<sdx23> cyst: server oder client?
<cyst> server
<sdx23> Die Clientseite auch. Und die ftpd-config. Und die vpn-config.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: owner/group haben nichts mit den Rechtenb zu tun erstmal.
<cyst> sdx23: https://pastee.org/qqajz
<kubine> Title: Paste: qqajz (at pastee.org)
<betzi>  betz0r
<betzi> lol sry
<betzi> wo bringe ich am besten ein "date >> pfad/zur/log" unter, um beim booten den zeitpunkt zu loggen?
<ben1u> Werden die sun-java Pakete unter 10.04 nicht mehr aktualisiert?
<magentar> ben1u, ne das hat oracle untersagt
<comm[a|n]der> betzi: es gibt doch genügend zeilen im syslog, dir dir sagen, wann es ein reboot/boot gab
<betzi> comm[a|n]der, ich weiss, aber ich würde es gerne übersichtlich in einer datei zusammengefasst haben.
<comm[a|n]der> dann //etc/rc.local
<ben1u> okay dann muss ich sun-java Pakete manuell deinstallieren?
<comm[a|n]der> betzi: ist dir die ausgabe von last nicht nicht übersichtlich genug?
<jokrebel> sollte das nicht einfacher gehn? Uptime bekommt ja auch irgendwo nen wert her.
<comm[a|n]der> jokrebel: cat /proc/uptime
<betzi> comm[a|n]der, es geht mir darum, dass ich ein autoshutdown skript geschrieben habe und gerne wissen würde wann der server runterfährt, und wann er hochfährt. denke last ist hier zu ungenau, weil auch ungeplante reboots gelogt werden
<comm[a|n]der> betzi: das sauberste wäre dir dafür ein eigenen skript nach /etc/init.d zu legen und das entsprechend zu verlinken in die jeweiligen startlevel
<betzi> comm[a|n]der, rc.local, wird das mit rootrechten ausgeführt?
<comm[a|n]der> ja
<betzi> danke
<betzi> ich werds mal so probieren, ob mir das reicht.
<apollo13> cyst: warum will man eigentlich pptp?
<daswort> wenn ich einen wakelock benutzen möchte. wie sorge ich dafür das dies zwischen mo und fr passiert? Denn wenn ich einen Cron-Job einrichte um die Zeit zu setzen muss der Computer zuerst ja gestartet werden. Was aber nicht unbedingt garantiert werden kann.
<grmls> huhu, mal ne frage. ich habe ubuntu 11.10 64 bit installiert. Habe dann aber später über das Software-Center Kubuntu GUI installiert. Lief auch alles prima. Doch nach dem heutigen update unter dem KDE GUI habe ich nicht mehr die möglichkeit "kubuntu" zu starten sondern nur noch unity oder gnome als gui.
<cyst> apollo13: weil erstmal angenehm einfach einzurichten
<cyst> was wäre denn die ratsamere alternative?
<daswort> grmls, was passiert denn wenn du das tust?
<apollo13> cyst: da ist openvpn imo einfacher und einiges sicherer
<grmls> ich bekomme beim login das "kubuntu" einfach niht mehr angezeigt
<cyst> hm, aber da muss nen clientsoftware laufen, nein?
<cyst> *ne
<jokrebel> grmls: Was hattest Du denn im Softwarecenter genau installiert? Sollte am besten das Metapaket kubuntu-desktop sein IIRC.
<grmls> ja das war es auch jokrebel
<grmls> lief ja auch wochenlang ohne probleme und habe darunter auch nur gearbeitet
<jokrebel> grmls: Versuch mal im Terminal ein "sudo apt-get install -reinstall kubuntu-desktop" - wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, was es tut, brich es aber besser ab und nopaste die komplette Ausgabe erstmal hier.
<jokrebel> grmls: Sorry --reinstall
<grmls> ich seh gerade im software center ist das kde nicht mehr installiert. hmm, was waren das blos für updates dann heute?!
<jokrebel> grmls: Das sollte man schon immer _vorher_ überprüfen <g>
<grmls> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406127/
<kubine> Title: kde-gui › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<grmls> hat nicht so gut funktioniert jokrebel
<jokrebel> grmls: OK - bitte ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ausführen und (diesmal) den _kompletten_ Terminalinhalte nopasten, bitte.
<grmls> k
<jokrebel> grmls: Und welches Ubuntu ist das denn? Vielleicht ein "lsb_release -a" pasten.
<ben1u> okay dann muss ich sun-java Pakete manuell deinstallieren?
<grmls> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406132/
<kubine> Title: update& › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<grmls> es sieht so aus als hätte er es nun installiert :)
<jokrebel> grmls: Gut möglich. Außerdem hast Du wohl auch PPAs aktiv und Virtualbox hat ein Problem mit dem Schlüssel. ……uUnd die Ausgabe war wieder nicht komplett :-/
<grmls> öhm, doch komplette ausgabe
<grmls> ppas waren/SIND FÜR FIREFOX
<grmls> ups sry für großschreibung
<grmls> <--- mal neustarten und testen ob es nun geht
<grmls> re
<grmls> kde wird beim login weiterhin nicht angezeigt
<comm[a|n]der> was genau heisst das grmls?
<jokrebel> grmls: OK - bitte nochmal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ausführen.
<jokrebel> grmls: Und natürlich wieder komplett pasten.
<grmls> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406137/
<kubine> Title: ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> grmls: Und bei mir endet ein Upgrade mit : 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<jokrebel> grmls: So wird das nix werden. Siehe Zeile 151. Deaktiviere bitte mal _alle_ Fremdquellen und dan noch…
<jokrebel> grmls: OK - bitte nochmal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ausführen.
<daswort> Was muss ich angeben damit in einer if-Bedingung in der Bash alle Werte von 1-4 angenommen werden?
<ben1u> ich habe gerade ein problem, wenn ich sudo apt-get clean eingebe, dann kommt diese Meldung: W: Es wird keine Sperre für schreibgeschützte Lockdatei /var/cache/apt/archives/lock verwendet
<ben1u> was soll ich tun?
<ben1u> ich kann den Rechner auch nicht neustarten 
<ben1u> die Platte scheint voll zu sein
<ppq> ben1u: das ist nur eine warnung, /var/cache/apt/archives dürfte trotzdem leer sein
<ppq> räum besser deine platte auf
<ben1u> aber sudo apt-get -f install spuckt Bus-Zugriffsfehler raus
<comm[a|n]der> ben1u: was ergibt denn ein df -h
<ben1u> Commander1024_: bash: /bin/df: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<ppq> weia
<ppq> check mal deine festplatte
<ppq> !festplattenstatus > ben1u
<kubine>  ben1u: Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<ben1u> ich wollte ja mit clean leeren
<ppq> ein smart long test von einer live-cd aus
<ben1u> scheint nicht zu gehen
<ppq> und ein fsck sonst
<ben1u> hab übrigends 10.04 und eine SSD drin
<ben1u> aber in der fstab ist discard aktiviert
<ppq> macht ja nichts
<ben1u> firefox startet auch nicht mehr
<ppq> ja, da stimmt auch was nicht
<ppq> wie gesagt, starte eine live-cd, mach ein fsck und check die smart werte
<ben1u> aber xchat geht noch seltsam
<ppq> das ist im ram
<ben1u> also muss ich hart resetten?
<ben1u> hab wohl zu viele education programme installieren wollen -.-
<grmls> er hat wieder nichts installiert jokrebel. er hat es doch hier versucht zu installieren http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406132/
<kubine> Title: update& › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> ben1u: drücke alt+druck, gedrückt halten und dann nacheinenader r e i s u b
<ben1u> ahh okay stimmt
<jokrebel> grmls: Nochmal! Nimm bitte mal alle PPAs und sonstigen Fremdquellen erstmal raus (vor allem das Virtualbox-Dingens) das verhindert schon allein alles.
<grmls> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406142/
<kubine> Title: update neuer Versuch › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> grmls: So siehts doch gut aus - nun probier nochmal das kubuntu-desktop zu installieren.
<jokrebel> grmls: Schau Dir auch das mal an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen … da den Punkt Signaturschlüssel (das war das Problem aus Zeile 151
<kubine> Title: Fremdquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> grmls: Schau Dir auch das mal an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen … da den Punkt Signaturschlüssel (bezüglich dem Problem aus Zeile 151)
<kubine> Title: Fremdquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<grmls> okay werde ich machen :) erst mal versuche kde zu installieren
<grmls> auch wieder über --reinstall jokrebel?
<jokrebel> grmls: Ja
<grmls> k
<grmls> irgendwie zickt das paste.ubuntuusers.de rum und ich krieg keine eintrag generiert
<grmls> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406147/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe reinstall › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<grmls> kannst du damit was anfangen jokrebel ?
<jokrebel> grmls: Hättes mich gleich ge"hochlichtet" hätt ich es nicht bis jetzt überlesen…
<jokrebel> grmls: Was passiert, wenn Du die Pakets aus Zeile 13 + 14 versuchst zu installieren?
<grmls> jokrebel: werde ich nun mal machen
<grmls> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406157/
<kubine> Title: next › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> grmls: Oh je - da hast Du Dir durch intensive PPA-Nutzung ganz schön was zugezogen. Versuche bitte das ganze PPA-Gedönse mal mittels ppa-Purge auf Ubuntu-versionen zurückzuziehn.
<jokrebel> grmls: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<grmls> jokrebel: was heißt "ganz schön was zugezogen" ?
<jokrebel> grmls: In den von Dir aktivierten PPA befanden sich vermutlich noch jede Menge andere Pakets (außer dem, dass Du unbedingt wolltest) und das wurde dann natürlich bei nächster Gelegenheit alles auf die Version des PPA-Betreuers hochgezogen.
<jokrebel> grmls: Von welchem PPA reden wir denn genauer?
<jokrebel> grmls: IIRC sprachst Du von "lediglich einem für Firefox"
<grmls> jokrebel: für firefox, ppa für kde 4.8 und ppa um die virtualbox auf 4.1.8 zu bringen. das hatte was mit usb 2.0 und dem extension packet zu tun
<grmls> jokrebel: mit der vbox habe ich das nach dieser anleitung gemacht. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/virtualbox-4-1-8-released-and-ubuntu-11-1011-04-installation-instructions-included.html
<kubine> Title: VirtualBox 4.1.8 released and ubuntu 11.10/11.04 installation instructions included | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<jokrebel> grmls: So find ich das nicht, damit ich mir das genauer ansehn kann. Welches der Zehntausende von PPAs auf https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas hast Du aktiviert? Oder war es sogar noch was externes?
<kubine> Title: Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<grmls> jokrebel: für kde 4.8 war es sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports und für firefox war es sudo add-apt-repository ppa: ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<jokrebel> grmls: Oh je - VirtualBox ist inzwischen in den Ubuntu-Repos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox  --- Tu Uns und Dir einen Gefallen und versuche immer erst eine Ubuntu-Eigene-Lösung zu finden.
<kubine> Title: VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<grmls> jokrebel: ja die vbox war ja auch installirt. nur eine ältere version. und mein extension packet für usb 2.0 war für version 4.1.8. habe auch hier nachgefragt was ich machen sollte
<jokrebel> grmls: Ähhh - n PPA für KDE? Ok - ich glaub ich bin langsam raus aus Deinem verbastelten Betriebssystem (Ubuntu trau ich mich das gar nicht mehr zu nennen)
<grmls> jokrebel: hmm aber steht doch hier http://www.kubuntu-de.org/nachrichten/software/kde/2103-kde-sc-4-8-mit-kubuntu-paketen-erschienen
<kubine> Title: KDE SC 4.8 mit Kubuntu-Paketen erschienen | Kubuntu-de.org (at www.kubuntu-de.org)
<jokrebel> grmls: Sorry - von Versionitis versteh ich nicht so viel :-/
<guntbert> jokrebel: da fast jeder, der vbox verwendet, den support in #vbox braucht, halt ich es in diesem Fall für empfehlenswerter, das ORACLE Repo (http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian) zu benutzen
<kubine> Title: Index of /virtualbox/debian/ (at download.virtualbox.org)
<grmls> jokrebel: *gg* ich denke ich sollte ein reines kubuntu sauber aufziehen ;)
<jokrebel> guntbert: Hier langte noch immer das mitgelieferte VB und ich benötigte auch noch nie den Support von #vbox…
<guntbert> jokrebel: schon gut, aber frag einmal bekks :-)
<jokrebel> guntbert: Heißt aber IMHO nicht, dass jeder User erstmal Fremdquellen nutzen sollte weil es ja sein könnte dass er das bräuchte. Macht Ubuntu nicht grade "supportbarer".
<k1l> linaMo: zeig mal die ausgabe von "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor "
<grmls> jokrebel: danke erst mal für deine hilfe :)
<guntbert> jokrebel: ich geb dir grundsätzlich Recht - nur die dzt. schnelle Änderungsrate bei vbox spricht für die "Fremdquelle" - und dass im Zusammenhang mit vbox kaum ubuntu-support nötig ist . Ich will das aber nicht weiter breittreten und schweig wieder :)
<k1l> und danach mal das hier in einem nopaste service bitte: "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state "
<jokrebel> grmls: Gerne und viel Erfolg noch! Sei mit Fremdquellen so sparsam wie möglich und (gerade wenn in so einer Quelle auch 100 andere Sachen liegen) nur das installieren was Du brauchst und die Quelle gleich wieder deaktivieren.
<grmls> jokrebel: das habe ich wenigstens aus der aktion gelernt ;)
<linaMo> k1l: hab wohl was nicht richtig gemacht..?!? da steht nur ondemand
<grmls> jokrebel: will ja gar nicht erwähnen das ich das gnome 3 auch noch als gui zum testen drauf hatte ;)
<jokrebel> grmls: …P.S. und dann natürlich auch wissen und behalten, dass Du dann für die Sicherheitsaktuallität diese Pakets selbst Hand an legen müsstst…
<k1l> linaMo: das reicht mir erstmal. jetzt den 2. da sollte es so 5 zeilen geben. die bitte komplett in den nopaste
<k1l> !nopaste > linaMo 
<kubine>  linaMo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<linaMo> in einem nopaste service..? wie darf ich das verstehen..?
<grmls> jokrebel: ja werde nun doch nicht immer das aktuellste benutzen ;)
<linaMo> ach so.. ja ok.. puh...
<k1l> linaMo: (das ist wie ein bild hochladen nur mit text :) )
<chris123> kann wer türkisch hier?
<ppq> chris123: frag mal im ot
<ppq> !ot > chris123
<kubine>  chris123: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<k1l> chris123: ist wohl eher was fürs offtopic
<chris123> oh sorry :D
<grmls> so ich sag mal bis später :)
<linaMo> k1l:  hier.... pastebin.de/23691
<linaMo> es waren aber nur drei zeilen...
<k1l> linaMo: hmm, hat der keine 800mhz als taktstufe? warte das gucke ich mal nach
<linaMo> ich hab kein plan, absolut kein plan... versuch nur so weit es geht alles am laufen zu erhalten bzw mich zurecht zu finden....
<k1l> linaMo: ja ich gucke gerade nach, ob da eine taktstufe fehlt oder nicht
<linaMo> danke schön...
<k1l> aber generell taktet der cpu schonmal rauf und runter (links sind die mhz stufen und rechts wie oft der da hingewechselt ist)
<linaMo> wenn ich die systemüberwachung einschalte, steht da für beide prozessoren am ende @ 2.00GHz.... weiß aber nicht, ob das nicht nur eine bezeichnung ist... 
<k1l> das gibt nur die maximale frequenz an. mit den befehlen eben haben wir den governour (also die art der takt umschaltung) und die aufzeichnung wie oft der in welchen takt wechselt abgefragt, und das sah erstmal gut aus
<k1l> linaMo: und das eigentliche problem bei dem ding war?
<linaMo> der laptop ist täglich mehrfach ausgegangen ohne jede vorwarnung
<linaMo> ich wusste nicht warum, im channel half man mir weiter.. problem war die überhitzung (90 grad) und ich wollte eben alles mögliche tun, um das nicht noch mal vorkommen zu lassen
<linaMo> jetzt kühlt es runter, wie es scheint. die temperatur liegt nicht mehr bei 85 sondern bei 75 grad
<k1l> hmm, also der cpu darf bis 105° warm werden (was aber nicht heisst, dass man den so warm werden lassen sollte)
<k1l> vlt schaust du mal nach einem bios update für deinen laptop, bei deinem hersteller. oftmals treten probleme erst nach dem verkauf auf und dann gibts nne bios update z.b. für eine bessere lüfter steuerung etc.
<hotte-> sers, weiß jemand wo ich die synclient conf ändern kann?
<hotte-> gibt es überhaupt eine conf?
<deem> hotte-: von synergy?
<hotte-> wenn ich in die konsole synclient eingebe, dann gibt er mir die aktuelle einstellung
<hotte-> nur wie kann ich die verändern?
<jokrebel> linaMo: Wurde denn Lüfter und Kühlkörper schon mal ordentlich staubfrei geblasen?
<hotte-> deem, ich weiß nicht ob der treiber von synergy ist. es geht um mein touchpad
<linaMo> jokrebel: ja, das wurde gemacht, zumindest von außen. 
<deem> aso das. keine ahnung
<hotte->  ah /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf müsste es sein. ich schau mal
<linaMo> ich glaube, dieses problem löse ich am besten mit einem cooling pad.. am ende mach ich wieder was kaputt ... k1l, vielen dank. 
<hotte-> grml, ich kann die synclient einstellungen ändern, aber sie haben keine auswirkung auf mein touchpad. vielleicht hat ja von euch jemand eine idee: ich möchte gern, dass beim zweifingerklick auf das touchpad ein mittelklick ausgeführt wird.
<hotte-> momentan wird es als rechtsklick gedeutet.
<hotte-> oder benötigt synclient ein xneustart?
<littledarkcloud> cp -x (--one-file-system)stay on this file system
<littledarkcloud> was bedeutet das??
<sdx23> littledarkcloud: was da steht. Er geht nicht in unterliegende Mountpoints. Schreibst du etwa auch ein Linux-Buch?
<k1l> sdx23: ++
<littledarkcloud> nein, ich schreibe kein linux buch ..... wie kommste darauf??^^
<sdx23> Deine Fragen klingen so. Wir haben da so Spezialisten. Wird aber wohl Offtopic :)
<littledarkcloud> ahja, ich versuche einfach nur zu verstehen was ich mache ..... dazu gehört halt eben auch die einzelnen schalter zu begreifen. buch schreiben. xD
<ring2> könnte es probleme geben, wenn ich ein crypt volume mit einer anderen cryptsetup version nutze als ich es erstellt habe?
<daswort> nicht zwingend, aber möglich ring2 hängt von den Versionen ab
<ring2> daswort, dachte gerade an erstellt unter 1.1.0 und genutzt unter 1.4.1
<foo10043> Hallo, hab vorhin anscheinend mit Ubuntu 10.04.3 meine SSD deaktiviert oder so.. nicht mal im BIOS wird diese gelistet und sudo fdisk -l findet diese auch nicht. Was kann ich noch tun?
<foo10043> bin gerade mit Ubuntu 11.10 Live-CD drin
<ring2> daswort, angeblich gibt es nur probleme zwischen 1.0.x und 1.1.x: https://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#8._Issues_with_Specific_Versions_of_cryptsetup falls es interessiert :)
<kubine> Title: FrequentlyAskedQuestions - cryptsetup - Frequently Asked Questions. - Setup virtual encryption devices under dm-crypt Linux - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<daswort> dann hast du ja deine antwort, und sonst bist du der ring der den bugtracker knechtet! ring2 
<daswort> foo10043, hört sich aber nicht gut an!
<sdx23> foo10043: "deaktiviert oder so" willst du wie angestellt haben?
<ring2> daswort, ich gehe stark davon aus keinerlei probleme zu erfahren
<k1l> foo10043: wie willst du die denn deaktiviert haben?
<foo10043_> ich habe viele Programme aus Synaptic installiert und dann kanm eine Fehlermeldung und nicht mal neustarten ging... so habe ich resettet und nun wird die SSD nicht gefunden
<foo10043_> wie schaltet man das Time-Out aus?
<daswort> foo10043_,  timeout wovon?
<foo10043_> damit man hier nicht rausfliegt
<k1l> foo10043_: 10.04 bietet ab werk erstmal keine ssd hardwar unterstützung, bzw keine unterstützung der trim funktionen
<foo10043_> hmm hatte discard in der fstab
<k1l> foo10043_: das hilft dir aber nichts, wenn der kernel das nicht kennt
<foo10043_> damit habe ich gar nicht gerechnet, dass nicht mal im BIOS die Platte erkannt wird
<k1l> "The current plan is that Ubuntu 10.04 will never receive TRIM support"  wiki liefert
<k1l> aber im bios sollte sie trotzdem auftauchen. ich wüsste auch sonst nicht, was ne ssd so schreddern würde
<k1l> foo10043_: und der timeout liegt an deiner verbindung. wenn die abbricht fliegst du aus dem irc
<foo10043_> ah okay
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD gibt viel zum Thema her
<k1l> bzw auch am client, je nachdem was du da nutzt
<kubine> Title: SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<foo10043_> hmm anscheinend bei Mangel an freiem Speicher kam es zu diesem Dilemma
<foo10043_> jetzt gehts wieder mit dem timeout
<foo10043_> vorhin ging nicht mal /join 
<k1l> nimm einfach mal nen ordentlichen irc client :) dann klappts auch mit dem chatten :)
<foo10043_> bin gerade per webchat drin
<daswort> webchat ist echt nervig! nimm mal etwas für die konsole falls du überhaupt ein system hast
<foo10043_> hmm, also vielleicht sollte ich die SSD an einen anderen SATA Anschluss testen, weil die OCZ Live CD für Firmwareupdates hat diese SSD auch nicht gefunden 
<daswort> oder graf. falls X
<foo10043_> ich versuche noch die ssd umzustecken und wenn dann immer noch keine Lebenszeichen dann in den Laptop noch rein... viel Arbeit..
<foo10043_> und ich war heute schon fast dabei ein Backup zu machen und tat es dennoch nicht.. das rächt sicvh jetzt
<foo10043_> ~$ testdisk findet die platte auch nicht
<k1l> foo10043_: wenn nichtmal das bios die platte hat, dann klingt das erstmal nach hardware problem
<foo10043_> *heul*
<foo10043_> okay hilft nix, ich probiere mal ustecken
<hotte-> gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-18
<jawe> hi, habe ein ubuntu 10.04 und kriege nur max 800x600 als bildschirmauflösung. Grafikkarte ist Geforce GTX 460. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<jawe> möchte am liebsten einen freien treiber
<jawe> sonst würde ich nvidia-glx installieren
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<OlMightyGreek> hab ein kleines problem. möchte einen stick mit unetbootin für eine installation vorbereiten
<OlMightyGreek> aber auf meinem neuen notebook wird nicht von dem stick gebootet
<OlMightyGreek> hab den stick schon 2 mal neu erstellt
<daswort> kann dein notebook das überhaupt?
<OlMightyGreek> wie meinen?
<dAnjou> OlMightyGreek: das liegt weniger am stick als an deinem notebook
<dAnjou> bzw. an den bios einstellungen vielleicht
<OlMightyGreek> naja, nehme ich eine "alte" platte mit einem fertigen system und stecke sie an, bootet es
<tata> hatte das problem auch du muss Unetbootin als sudo ausführen
<dAnjou> ich glaub mit F12 kommt man in ein menü, wo du das boot device auswählen kannst
<OlMightyGreek> tata und dAnjou beides bedakkt bzw. getan
<OlMightyGreek> hoppala.. "bekannt"
<tata> ok 
<OlMightyGreek> uefi ist aus
<OlMightyGreek> welche neumodischen biosoptionen müssen denn deaktiviert werden?
<dAnjou> OlMightyGreek: und was passiert bei F12?
<dAnjou> ich glaub bootreihenfolge is nich so neumodisch
<OlMightyGreek> f12 bringt mich ins bios
<OlMightyGreek> esc bringt die bootreihenfolge
<dAnjou> und?
<OlMightyGreek> naja, ich wähle den stick
<OlMightyGreek> das unetbootin menü kommt
<OlMightyGreek> ich wähle ubuntu
<OlMightyGreek> er lädt.. irgendwann bleibt er hängen...
<OlMightyGreek> was ist mit intel aes-ni?
<OlMightyGreek> muss das aus sein=?
<dAnjou> dann ist er doch schon im stick und hat das bios hinter sich gelassen
<OlMightyGreek> ja
<OlMightyGreek> nur er hänt sich dann auf
<OlMightyGreek> ich teste gerade irgendwelche bios optionen
<OlMightyGreek> also er hängt bei folgender meldung:
<OlMightyGreek> [sdc] asking for cache data failed
<OlMightyGreek> assuming drive cache: write through
<OlMightyGreek> attached scsi removable disk
<OlMightyGreek> _ :)
<OlMightyGreek> meint ihr ein einbinden aller updates per uck könnte helfen?
<ring0> OlMightyGreek, hast du mal probiert die iso direkt per dd ohne unetbootin zu übertragen?
<OlMightyGreek> nein
<OlMightyGreek> weiß nicht wie das geht. bislang hat unetbootin immer funktioniert...
<ring0> dd if=/pfad/zur/datei.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M
<OlMightyGreek> ok, danke, teste das gleich... war grad dabei die iso noch mal zu laden... vielleicht ist da ja was schief gelaufen
<ring0> pfad zur datei musst anpassen, sdx musst du in den namen von deinem usb-stick ändern
<ring0> du kannst die runtergeladene datei mittels md5-summen vergleichen
<OlMightyGreek> ring0 ich hab gelesen, dass es irgendein kernelproblem ist? hm. ich muss sagen, dass ich zwischen dem booten von der alten platte und jetzt noch ein biosupdate gemacht habe, da es verlockende neue funktionen brachte.. vielleicht lags auch daran.
<ring0> OlMightyGreek, aha, woher kommt jetzt die info mit dem kernelproblem?
<OlMightyGreek> googlewust
<OlMightyGreek> hab die fehlermeldung gegoogelt
<ring0> du meinst die zeile mit sdc?
<OlMightyGreek> ja
<ring0> die ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig
<OlMightyGreek> hm, ok
<ring0> prüf zuerst mal, ob die iso korrekt runtergeladen wurde mit einem md5 vegleich z.b.
<OlMightyGreek> ist korrekt
<ring0> gut
<ring0> dann schieb die iso doch mal mit dd direkt auf den stick
<OlMightyGreek> ok, ich probiere es
<ring0> du musst dafür wissen, welchen device namen dein usb stick bekommen hat
<OlMightyGreek> das bekomm ich raus
<ring0> ok
<ring0> du musst auch keine partition angeben, sondern einfach /dev/sdf z.b.
<OlMightyGreek> ok
<ring0> ungünstig wäre es natürlich ein falsches device zu überschreiben ;)
<OlMightyGreek> :D
<ring0> OlMightyGreek, und?
<OlMightyGreek> gleich probiere ich es. hab grad was anderes tun müssen
<OlMightyGreek> teste
<OlMightyGreek> selber fehler
<OlMightyGreek> ich drehe durch
<OlMightyGreek> ob ich nen anderen stick nehme?
<ring0> kannst ja mal probieren
<ring0> hast einen parat?
<k1l> !nomodereset
<k1l> hmm, aber das würde ich mal testen als bootparameter
<k1l> wenn es nicht an deinem bios upgrade liegt
<OlMightyGreek> was macht das?
<k1l> !bootoptionen
<kubine> k1l: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<ring0> gute idee
<OlMightyGreek> wie gebe ich das ein?
<OlMightyGreek> habe da ja kein klassisches grub
<OlMightyGreek> hm ok, das könnte auch erklären, warum es nach dem unter anderem vbios update nicht mehr geht, oder?
<ring0> du kannst nomodeset auswählen, wenn du f6 drückst bei den installationsoptionen ganz am anfang
<OlMightyGreek1> werde es probieren bzw. versuchen einszustellen... nachdem mein gefühlt 40. stick fertig ist :D
<ring0> http://imgur.com/yUONxmX bei dem screen
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<OlMightyGreek> auch nett.. nach langem mal wieder ein hängenbleiben...
<OlMightyGreek> hab jetzt mal usb-image-writer getestet. wieso dauert die erstellung damit zig mal länger als mit unetbootin?
<ring0> ich nutze beide nicht, dd reicht völlig aus
<ring0> hast du es mal mit nomodeset probiert?
<OlMightyGreek> da der stick grad wieder in erstellung ist... noch nicht.
<ring0> :)
<ring0> den link zum bild hast du noch bekommen vor deinem timeout oder?
<OlMightyGreek> nein, leider nicht
<OlMightyGreek> welches bild?
<ring0> http://imgur.com/yUONxmX bei dem screen f6 für nomodeset
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<OlMightyGreek> ah ok
<ring0> das bild ist von der server version, aber prinzipiell ist es das gleiche
<OlMightyGreek> ich drehe durch
<OlMightyGreek> klappt auch nicht
<OlMightyGreek> was tue ich nun?
<OlMightyGreek> zu hülf
<OlMightyGreek> noch wer da?
<OlMightyGreek> also wenn ich vom stick boote, bekomme ich den fehler
<OlMightyGreek> wenn ich die alte platt aus dem alten notebook einfach einbaue, bootet er ohne murren
<OlMightyGreek> mal was neues
<ring0> kannst du im bios vielleicht sowas wie "usb legacy boot" aktivieren?
<OlMightyGreek> wenn du damit diesen kompatibilitätsmodus meinst statt uefi.. ja, getan
<OlMightyGreek> was mich wunder ist, dass der von der alten platte mit fertigem system bootet, aber nicht vom stick
<ring0> ne, den meinte ich nicht
<OlMightyGreek> meinste den usb-legacy mode?
<ring0> jo
<OlMightyGreek> ist aktiviert
<ring0> komisch
<OlMightyGreek> es muss ja irgendwas mit dem stick / usb zu tun haben
<ring0> genau
<OlMightyGreek> ich verstehe die meldung aber auch gar nicht
<OlMightyGreek> ich werd den stick gleich mal in einen anderen rechner stecken... muss nur noch kurz auf das ende eines vorganges auf besagtem warten
<OlMightyGreek> und was macht ihr so zu solcher stund?
<ring0> die meldung sagt eigentlich nur, dass für das device sdc kein cache typ erfragt werden konnte und deshalb nimmt er "write through" also ohne nutzung von cache
<ring0> write through nimmt er bei meinen sticks hier aber auch
<ring0> lesen :)
<OlMightyGreek> also der stick ist ok
<OlMightyGreek> ok.. also der stick bootet in nem anderen rechner
<OlMightyGreek> ein altes ubuntu auf einer anderen platte, die ich einstecke bootet auch
<OlMightyGreek> aber der stick nicht
<ring0> mal verschiedene usb-ports probiert? möglichst auch direkt ans mainboard
<OlMightyGreek> löten?
<OlMightyGreek> :D
<ring0> ne, nur nicht an einem hub oder verlängerung ;)
<OlMightyGreek> naja, ist ja ein notebook, ich teste jetzt die anderen anschlüsse mal durch
<OlMightyGreek> was ist launch pxe oprom?
<ring0> pxe ist für booten übers netzwerk
<OlMightyGreek> noch wer da?
<OlMightyGreek> was ist der unterschied zwischen einem normalen boot über nen stick und dem compatibility mode?
<OlMightyGreek> ring0: falls du noch nicht schläfst und es interessiert: es reichte gaaanz stumpf den compatibility mode zu nutzen für die installation...
<OlMightyGreek> bootet jetzt trotzdem incht haha
<OlMightyGreek> habs hinbekommen wohoo
<moritz_89> Mahlzeit
<moritz_89> Ich versuche gerade einen Odner auf ubuntu freizugeben. Habe im Tab Freigabe den Ordner freigegeben und erreiche ihn auch im Netzwerkordner des "Servers" allerdings nicht auf dem Rechner der den Client darstellt
<Minipluto> moritz_89: Samba?
<moritz_89> auf beiden rechnern installiert
<moritz_89> muss ich das extra starten?
<Minipluto> nö, normalerweise nicht. Kannst du das genauer spezifizieren? Wird der Server nicht angezeigt oder wirst du beim Zugriff abgewiesen?
<moritz_89> Nicht angezeigt. Ich muss doch im Regelfall nur auf die "Netzwerkumgebung" gehen oder?
<Minipluto> moritz_89: versuch es mal mit der IP-Adresse. Also Nautilus öffnen, Strg+L drücken und dann smb://192.168.1.10 oder wie auch immer die IP des Servers ist.
<moritz_89> minipluto: ok mment
<moritz_89> minipluto: so komm ich drauf
<moritz_89> kan ich das ganze irgendwie als verknüpfung anlegen
<Minipluto> Das ist ja schon mal was :D Dann müsste auch smb://computername funktionieren. Sind denn beide in der selben Arbeitsgruppe?
<moritz_89> wie ändere ich die arbeitsgrupe in ubuntu^^
<Minipluto> so direkt mit Ubuntu hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun, sondern mit Samba. Das wird in der smb.conf gemacht aber wenn du die nicht geändert hast, müssten beide in der selben AG sein. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<kubine> Title: Samba › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> nie was geändert
<Minipluto> moritz_89: Verknüpfung anlegen geht, indem du in Nautilus die Seite aufrufst, die du verknüpfen willst und dann Strg+D drückst
<moritz_89> da passiert nix
<Minipluto> welche Ubuntu-Version?
<moritz_89> in dem fall xubuntu 12.04
<Minipluto> im Menü: Lesezeichen -> Lesezeichen hinzufügen
<Minipluto> ach so, keine Ahnung wie das bei Xubuntu ist ;)
<moritz_89> mmh ich ab nautilus nstaliert ich starte es mal mom
<moritz_89> kann ich den standardmäßig zu  verwendeten dateibrowser einstellen
<Minipluto> woran das nun liegt, dass der Server nicht angezeigt wird, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Normalerweise sollte er das, wenn man „Windows-Netzwerk“ auswählt (Äquivalent zu smb:///)
<Minipluto> da werden dann die Arbeitsgruppen aufgelistet. In der Standardeinstellung ist das Workgroup.
<moritz_89> Und bei workgroup bekomm ich die fehlermeldung Konnte »WORKGROUP« nicht öffnen.
<moritz_89> höhö getrickst
<moritz_89> hab in nautilus das ganze als lesezeichen eingefügt jetzt wirds mir auch in dem xubuntu dateimanager angezeigt
<Minipluto> vielleicht fällt ja noch jemandem ein, woran das liegen kann, dass man sich nicht über die Ordner durchklicken kann.
<moritz_89> naja danke dir
<moritz_89> bb
<Piffer> Hi, benutzt jemand dropbox oder owncloud unter Ubuntu und hat versucht screenshots (.png) zu synchronisieren?
<Piffer> Gespeichert werden sie, aber keiner der beiden Services pusht sie auf den Windows-Rechner. Komischerweise funktioniert das bei jeder anderen Datei.
<k1l_> ich wüssste jetzt nicht, warum .png nicht gehen sollten
<ppq> bei mir geht es (dropbox)
<ghdf> hallo
<ghdf> ist vielleicht ein bissl offtopic, aber ich habe gerade  owncloud Server Virtual Image in miener virtualbox gestartet, weiß jemand wie ich dort auf ein verzeichnnis von meinem hauptrechner zugreifen kann?
<dAnjou> ghdf: sollte im wiki stehen
<ghdf> ich schau nochmal 
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#Gemeinsame-Ordner-erstellen
<kubine> Title: Benutzung › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> guest additions braucht man und das genaue prozedere zum exchange steht im wiki
<ghdf> ich glaub das image läuft unter opensuse, ist das dann genauso wie im wiki?
<fjodor> hi
<fjodor> wo kann ich mich von ubuntu-de-offtopic entsperren lassen?
<ppq> #ubuntu-de-op
<p01nt3r> nabend. wie kann man mit dem gnome-color-chooser die schriftfarbe der desktop-icons z.b. auf rot stellen?
<p01nt3r> es gibt da ja den reiter "desktop", aber wenn ich da was umstelle verändert sich nichts.
<jokrebel> gibt es APCI=off in Grub2 nicht mehr? Was tut man da dann als Ersatz? Oder steh ich mal wieder auf der Leitung?
<k1l> !bootoptionen
<kubine> k1l: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<jokrebel> k1l: Oh ja. Steh wohl tatsächlich auf der Leitung. Danke
<k1l> kleiner typo ist klein :)
<Test-Mundus> Hi, wie kann ich das Startskript anpassen, sodass anstatt unity xfce gestartet wird? Derzeit mache ich es manuell über das Terminal mit sudo stop lightdm und dann sudo startxfce4
<ppq> Test-Mundus: du kannst im displaymanager einfach xfce als session auswählen
<jokrebel> Test-Mundus: Wenn Du autologin aktiv haben solltest, einfach mal "Abmelden…" und da dann auf xfce umschalten
<Wusel_> nabend, weiß jemand wo ich gute PowerPoint-Vorlagen herbekomm? Google spuckt meistens nur eher unschöne Dinge aus ^^
<jokrebel> Wusel_: Was hat das estmal mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<jokrebel> +r
<Wusel_> entschuldigung, natürlich nichts
<Wusel_> hätt ja sein können, dass trotzdem jemand einen Rat weiß
<ppq> Wusel_: vielleicht hat nebenan jemand was. #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> Wusel_: Wenn dann bitte wenigstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen, wenn Du schon meinst in Ubuntu-Kanälen da hilfreiches zu finden.
<Wusel_> ah ok, wusste nicht dass es so nen Channel gibt
<Mundus> Danke
<Mundus> Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit VirtaulBox unter Windows?
<ppq> Mundus: siehe offtopic :)
<Mundus> Ich habe derzeit das Gefühl, dass das Starten von Ubuntu/xfce vom Zufall abhängt, kann das sein?
<Mundus> Ist das Offtopic?
<ppq> schon gut
<ppq> von ubuntu sagtest du ja erst nichts ;)
<ppq> gibt es fehlermeldungen, wenn es nicht startet?
<Mundus> Nein, gestern hing es bei Battery Status ok
<Mundus> habe dann dkpm oder soähnlöich ausgeführt
<Mundus> Danach lief es.... Heute hängt es regelmäßig bei:
<Mundus> starting bluetooth daemon [ok]
<Mundus> :) Der Befehl gestern lautete sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ppq> dann war was mit der paketverwaltung nicht in ordnung
<moritz_89> mahlzeit, wo finde ich die firewalleinstellungen bei ubuntu?
<ppq> aber ohne weitere infos (logs) kann man da nicht mehr zu sagen
<ppq> starte doch mal ohne die bootoption "quiet". dafür füge "noplymouth" hinzu, dann siehst du was los ist
<ppq> moritz_89: gibt es standardmäßig nicht, weil personal firewalls an einem ubuntu desktop keinen sinn machen meistens
<ppq> moritz_89: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Personal_Firewalls
<kubine> Title: Personal Firewalls › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> wo muss ich den Hinweis noplymouth anfügen?
<ppq> moritz_89: wenn du was spezielles vorhast, ist iptables in der regel das mittel der wahl
<moritz_89> ok dann andere Frage: ich hab nen server rennen und hab den port dafür geöffnet erreiche den server intern aber über die wan IP nicht... woran kann das liegen
<ppq> Mundus: im greub bootmenü hast du die möglichkeit, die bootoptionen zu ändern. da steht standardmäßig "quiet splash"
<ppq> *grub
<ppq> moritz_89: testest du das vom server selbst aus?
<ppq> also, vom gleichen rechner?
<moritz_89> ppq: nope vom laptop
<jokrebel> Mundus: Je nach Grubversion…
<Mundus> ja, da habe ich schon i8046 eingefügt ;)
<jokrebel> !grub > Mundus
<kubine> Mundus: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<jokrebel> !grub 2 > Mundus
<ppq> moritz_89: teste es mal von außerhalb deines LANs
<jokrebel> !grub_2 > Mundus
<kubine> Mundus: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<moritz_89> kk moment
<Mundus> Ich kenne die einzelnen Optionen (Parameter) noch nicht...
<jokrebel> Mundus: Dann such in den Links (je nach dem welches Grub Du hast) nach eben diesem "noplymouth". Würd mich wundern wenn Du da nicht fündig würdest. (Außer Du machst nen typo wie ich vorhin <g>)
<jokrebel> Mundus: Da ich es grad eh noch offen hab; für Grub2 gleich die erste Zeile http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen#Optionen-fuer-Bootmeldungen
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moritz_89> ppq: von außerhalb gehts
<jokrebel> Mundus: Wobei man den Rest trotzdem gelesen haben sollte um zu wissen wie man das einträgt und dann auch noch aktiviert. (Stichwort: update-grub)
<moritz_89> ich verstehs zwar nicht aber hauptsache läuft
<ppq> moritz_89: gut, dann liegt es daran, dass dein router kein NAT loopback kann. 
<moritz_89> ppq: k dann danke für deine hilfe :-) bb
<ppq> keine ursache
<ppq> jokrebel: man kann bootoptionen auch temporär setzen, vom grub bootmenü aus.
<jokrebel> ppq: Ja - dachte halt es geht um dauerhaft. Wurde ja nicht erwähnt, dass das ne einmalige (Test)Sache sein soll.
<Mundus> Vielen Dank, ich weiß, dass meine Fragen nervig sind, aber der Einstieg in Linux ist auch nicht sehr intuitiv ;)...
<Mundus> @jokrebel, ich will es dauerhaft ;) Ändere es also in grub
<jokrebel> ppq: Wenn jemand explizit nach "wo muss ich den Hinweis noplymouth anfügen" geh ich ersmal nicht von nem einmaligen Wunsch aus.
<jokrebel> +fragt
<ppq> jokrebel: achso, hast wohl das davor nicht mitbekommen. es geht um ne diagnose, wieso der rechner sporadisch nicht startet.
<Mundus> Aber der Log ist doch immer sinnvoll, gerade für mich, der am Anfang des Systemverstehens steht
<ppq> jo
<Mundus> Danke für die Hilfe, gute Nacht
<jokrebel> ppq: Ich find das (voreingestellte) Abschalten der Meldungen eher kontraproduktiv. Aber es soll ja "nett" aussehn und den (Neu)User nicht mit unnötigen Meldungen überschütten…
<justux> guten abend, an was kann sprach-misch-masch liegen? mein liferea in 12.10 sieht so aus: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18200684/liferea.png.html
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - liferea.png (at www.pic-upload.de)
<nevchen> nabend
<nevchen> nabend
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-19
<Hearthstone> Hallo zusammen, ich suche schon eine ganze Weile nach einer Lösung für mein Problem. Es handelt sich um das Unity Panel am oberen Bildschirmrand unter Ubuntu 12.04. Das Menü bleibt nur dann geöffnet, wenn ich die linke Maustaste gedrückt halte - lässt sich dieses Verhalten abstellen?
<Hearthstone> dies ist exakt das problem, was hier beschrieben wurde: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/870055
<kubine> Title: Bug #870055 “[panel] Menus don't stay open if mouse button is no...” : Bugs : unity-2d (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<astroidus> Hallo ! Hab viele Fragen zu Ubuntu... Bin aber nicht unbedingt ein Linux-Neuling. Möchte aber lange was von meiner Installation haben. Die anderen sind mir durch diverse Programmtests und schlauen Tips aus Foren bislang immer strubbelig geworden. Jetzt hab ich auf einem 2. Rechner ein bislang sauberes System aufgesetzt um auch Java und Android-Programme zu schreiben und um Musik zu machen und ein bisschen DTP. Alles geht nicht so
<astroidus> , wie es soll. Würde gerne mehr Fehlermeldungen bekommen, wenn was nicht geht. Sesweiteren möchte ich erstmal wissen, ob man die fremden Paketquellen nach Installation der Programme wieder rausscheissen sollte. Und wie deinstalliere ich Programme vollständig ohne Relikte ? autoremove, purge, oder wie mache ich das korrekt. Möchte ne Weile mit dem (momentan) 12.04 System arbeiten...
<astroidus> ich weiss, bin ein Pedant ...
<daswort> das sind viele fragen.
<daswort> bzgl. der letzten Frage, schau mal dort (tabelle) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> was du mit mehr fehlermeldungen meinst verstehe ich nicht astroidus 
<daswort> Bzgl. der PPAs. Das ist so eine Sache. Wenn du Updates haben willst und die PPA diese anbietest dann lass sie drin. Wenn du komische Dinge installiert (instabile software etc) dann raus damit, damit ein update nicht etwas kaputt macht. Man muss im Einzelfall schauen. astroidus 
<astroidus> muss ich immer in irgendwelche logs schauen ? In meinem syslog-GUI-Programm sehe ich nicht alle logs und kann auch keine hinzufügen. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nur ungerne im Terminal arbeite, wie es in Unix schon lange üblich ist, aber ich denke, dass das irgendwie nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und kostet viel Zeit (Lesen von man-Pages u.s.w). Eigentlich möchte ich das System ja benutzen und nich ständig daran rumbasteln... sehe
<astroidus>  ich nur auth, 
<astroidus> ich meine keine unstable ppas ! ich meine von Ubuntu unzertifizierte Fremdpaket wie z.B. TV-Browser oder die ppas vom Diesch oder so.
<daswort> bitte sei etwas genauer. TV-Browser? Diesch?
<daswort> Welche Fehlermeldungen suchst du?
<daswort> Oder wessen
<astroidus> Gut, TV-Browser scheint nicht bekannt. Ist ein kostenfreies Fernsehprogramm-Programm. Diesch hat viele Paketquellen gemacht, um die Gnome-Oberfläche zu verbessern oder zu erweitern. Ich habe jetzt versucht, möglichst mit Software aus dem Software-Center auszukommen. Aber einige Sachen gibt es da einfach nicht.
<astroidus> z.B. Fehlermeldungen, wenn der Sound irgendwo nicht ankommt (alsa, Pulseaudio, Jack). Klar, ich bekomme Fehlermeldungen auf der Konsole, wenn ich Gui-Programme von dort aufrufe. 
<astroidus> Aber wenn ein Device nicht auftaucht, wo es auftauchen sollte, bin ich aufgeschmisssen und muss erstmal lange googeln.
<daswort> Wenn es um eine Arbeitsumgebung geht, dann würde ich die PPA immer nach dem Update deaktivieren.
<astroidus> wegen der updates ? Dont touch a running system ? Mir ist gerade ein System über einen Grafik-Treiber fliegen gegangen. Wenn man nichts mehr sieht, kann man auch so einfach nichts mehr machen.
<daswort> Naja, ist halt doof wenn der Maintainer der PPA nicht aufpasst und dann etwas kaputt geht. Wenn man dann ausversehen updates macht…
<daswort> Kann mir jemand helfen: fdisk -l
<daswort> cannot open /proc/partitions
<daswort> es gibt kein proc/partitions
<Fjodor3000> guten abend ;)
<astroidus> wird man das sytem mit parted wohl neu partitionieren müssen. Geht denn da überhaupt noch was ?
<Fjodor3000> ich frag einfach mal so in den raum: hab hier ein thinkpad x230 vor mir mit ner 256er ssd drin. bislang ist da auf einer 80GB ntfs partition ein windows7 installiert, der rest ist unallocated. ich hab mir jetzt nen usb stick mit ubuntu 12.10 fertig gemacht, bei der installation wird mir allerdings nicht "install ubuntu alongside windows" zur auswahl gestellt. wenn ich dann "something else" auswaehle, listet er mir meinen datent
<Fjodor3000> freiem speicherplatz. die windows partition ist nicht zu sehen, auch nicht der 100mb mbr
<Fjodor3000> wenn ich nautilus im livesystem starte sehe ich aber die windows partition und kann auch die dateien darauf durchbrowsen
<Fjodor3000> was koennte da das problem sein?
<astroidus> Fjo, neben Win ist ja auch kein Platz ! Vielleicht erstmal den nicht allozierten Bereich mit Gparted beackern. Es gibt dafür ne GParted-Live CD.
<Fjodor3000> ich hab den bereich auch einmal als ntfs formatiert
<Fjodor3000> vor nem halben jahr hab ich das ganze ja mit nem windows 7 und ubuntu 12.04 auch so gemacht, das lief reibungslos
<Fjodor3000> weiss nicht, was damals anders war
<astroidus> Hattest Du es da auch mit nem Stick gemacht ?
<Fjodor3000> ja
<Fjodor3000> sogar derselbe stick
<astroidus> Von CD ging das gleiche bei mir mehrfach ohne Probleme. Und das mit Mint, Fedora, Debian und Ubuntu.
<Fjodor3000> der einzige unterschied ist, dass damals in meinem bios das uefi nicht komplett deaktiviert war. also es war bios und uefi mit bios als prioritaet eingestellt
<Fjodor3000> vielleicht probiere ich das mal
<Fjodor3000> die englischsprachigen kollegen vermuten ein problem mit der partitionierung, msdos paritioniert ist es jetzt und ich musses in eine gpt partitionierung konvertieren (?)
<astroidus> Wo genau kannst Du denn den mbr und die Win7-Partition nicht sehen ? Ist auf dem Stick exakt noch dasselbe  Ubuntu drauf
<Fjodor3000> auf dem stick ist ein frisches 12.10 mit dem pendrivelinux.com tool geschrieben
<Fjodor3000> wenn ich dann "install ubuntu 12.10" auswaehle kommt ja recht frueh das partionierungstool
<Fjodor3000> und da gabs fuer gewoehnlich die option "install alongside windows"
<Fjodor3000> jetzt gibts nur: erase whole disk, irgendwas mit lvm und something else
<Fjodor3000> bei something else kommt man dann ins tool um manuell zu partitionieren
<Fjodor3000> und da zeigt er mir nur /dev/sda mit 256gb freiem speicher an
<Fjodor3000> naja, ich check mal meine settings und bin dann im zweifelsfall wieder da ;)
<astroidus> Dann liegt es meiner Ansicht nach an dem ausgeschalteten Uefi. Hatte da auch sowas gelesen. 12.10 hat wohl damit Probleme. Samsung notebooks kann man damit sogar zerstören. wie man schreibt.
<astroidus> Das Partitionierungs-Tool von 12.10 sieht in der Tat keine msdos-Partitionen, nur gpts. Also wohl gezwungenermassen mit selbst paritionieren. Da muss man aber wirklich dann auch alles richtig machen, sonst geht garnichts mehr... Nur eventuell noch mit GParted-live
<Fjodor3000> ok
<Fjodor3000> ich fand dieses install alongside windows sehr sehr praktisch
<Fjodor3000> weil ich da nicht so sattelfest bin und mein windows nicht kaputt machen moechte
<Fjodor3000> http://www.abload.de/img/screenshotfrom2013-02xqsal.png
<Fjodor3000> so sieht der spass bei mir aus
<astroidus> war es auch. Geht vielleicht wieder mit dem bl.... Win8 !?
<Fjodor3000> win8 hab ich probiert, fand ich noch nicht so richtig ueberzeugend
<Fjodor3000> vielleicht funktioniert es mit 13.04 ja?
<Fjodor3000> echt aergerlich, hab naemlich auch versucht fedora 18 zu installieren, aber da gibts auch einen bestimmten ungefixten bug, dass die installation nach der sprachauswahl nicht weitergeht. ;)
<Fjodor3000> na wie dem auch sei, ich danke fuer die hilfe zu spaeter stunde und hau mich in die koje
<Fjodor3000> cheerio!
<astroidus> Erst recht nicht ! msdos-Partitionierungen gibt es nicht mehr ! Aber warum Installierst Du nicht einfach auf dem freien Bereich ? Ubuntu sollte dann das Windows finden und in den Grub-Bootmanager einbauen. Bin ich eigentlich ziemlich sicher. Fedora 17 habe ich probiert. Ist ganz gut und schneller als Ubuntu. Aber das Gnome gefällt mir nicht. Das Unity und der Suppoert von Ubuntu ist auch einfach besser. Win 8 habe ich noch nicht 
<astroidus> mal perobiert, weil mir Win 7 schon nicht mehr gefallen hat., 
<astroidus> nacht
<smeexs> guten abend , falls noch wer munter ist , ich hab das problem dass fast alle games nicht richtig im vollbildmodus laufen , die obere leiste und die links auf der seite , werden immer eingeblendet. 
<smeexs> egal mit welchem treiber 
<daswort> welcher Fenstermanager & Composite-manager ?
<smeexs> original ubuntu 12.04
<astroidus> welche grafikkarte ?
<smeexs> ati hd 6xxx
<smeexs> ich kann mich erinnern dass ich das problem früher nicht hatte 
<smeexs> das ist erst in letzter zeit wohl durch irgend ein update 
<astroidus> also im quake muss ich den Vollbildmodus im Spiel konfigurieren, Andere freie Linux-Spiele sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.
<astroidus> naja, mit den updates wird immer einiges besser und einiges schlechter, aber immer wieder was neues. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...
<smeexs> zb bei minecraft , oder im moment bei warcarft 3 
<astroidus> unter wine ?
<smeexs> ja
<astroidus> jö, dann liegt es an den updates. aber vielleicht kann man ja auch ein älteres wine installieren oder vielleicht in Virtualbox spielen ?
<smeexs> bei minecraft is es ja auch 
<smeexs> und das war früher nicht 
<smeexs> is auch blöd wenn ich mit der maus zu weit links gehe kommt die leiste , warcraft kann ich jetzt spielen da es mir wenigstens oben nichts mehr verdeckt (einst. in wine : maus einfangen) 
<astroidus> das wird wohl bei allen windows-spielen so sein...
<smeexs> das kostet ja auch unnötig leistung was bei warcraft zwar egal is aber bei minecraft mit nem texture pack merk ichs schon
<smeexs> ich lad mal ein anderes game runter und teste das , derweilen hab ich nur die zwei
<astroidus> wie wärs mit dem xfse-Desktop ?
<smeexs> naja den find ich nicht so toll weil da mehr platz für leisten drauf geht 
<smeexs> hab xubuntu auf nem kleinen atom netbook
<smeexs> hab mir jetzt meat boy runter geladen und das läuft brav im vollbild 
<daswort> Oder einfach so openbox installieren und dann neu einloggen zu spielen
<smeexs> jo das werd ich mal ausprobieren
<astroidus> wo find ich bloss jemanden, der sich mit Ubuntu-Studio auskennt ?  Möglichst in deutsch. Englisch ist mir zu anstrengend...
<smeexs> gibts da nicht nen eigenen irc
<astroidus> nicht das ich wüsste
<smeexs> na dann zumindest im offtopic
<astroidus> nur in spanisch. kann ich nich
<smeexs> geh da mal rein , steh eh im topic
<astroidus> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<smeexs> @ astroidus #ubuntustudio
<dreamon> Würde gerne das hier laufen lassen -> http://ultracopier.first-world.info/download-all.html -> Linux (Qt5 + QtSystem): Archive (553KB), Debug (3.8MB)
<kubine> Title: Download all version of ultracopier (at ultracopier.first-world.info)
<dreamon> Habs runtergeladen und die ultracopier starten wollen. -> bash: ./ultracopier: Dann die Datei nicht ausführen.
<dreamon> Rechte sind -rwxr-xr-x -> Sollte doch ausführbar sein, oder nicht? Oder hat es was mit QT5 zu tun?
<fbausch> 1. vielleicht das, 2. richtige Architektur?
<dreamon> 1. Was meinst du ? 
<fbausch> dass es was mit Qt5 zu tun hat
<dreamon> 2. Habe 32Bit Ubuntu -> im Dateinamen steht ultracopier-linux-x86_64-pc-0.4.0.14 -> ist das für x86 und 64Bit so hab ich das das verstanden?
<fbausch> nein, das heißt, dass es für x86_64 ist, also 64bit-Systeme
<dreamon> Welches Qt5 verwendet Ubuntu 12.04?
<fbausch> mh... gar keins
<dreamon> Ups dann haben wir ja schon 2Gründe.. 
<fbausch> ich weiß ja nicht, was du alles auf deinem System installiert hast ;-)
<fbausch> so, muss weg
<dreamon> Danke !
<dubbypca> moin moin! welche gfx-card bietet sich für ubuntu12 und blender an? hat da jemand nen guten tip? meine ältere nvidia macht nämlich nur ärger... :-/ 
<elmargol> Kennt  jemand einen guten subsonic client?
<loki87> Hallo :)
<loki87> ich hab eine anleitung geschrieben für einen USB-Wlan Stick, geht auch unter den aktuellen Ubuntuversionen, unter der 13.04 allerdings, erhalte ich Fehler. -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wi-fi-usb-adapter-n300-wla-2102-8192cu/ weiß eienr rat ?
<kubine> Title: [HowTo] Wi-Fi USB Adapter N300 WLA-2102 - 8192CU › Projekte › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> loki87: ist nichts, was man hier beheben könnte. der treiber ist offensichtlich mist, und ein gutmütigerer, älterer gcc (repektive die toolchain) hat halt noch was durchgehen lassen, was sie jetzt nicht mehr tut.
<LetoThe2nd> loki87: gleiche kerbe: u.u. hat sich auch das kernel api geändert.
<LetoThe2nd> loki87: ergo: treiber nicht mainline, treiber mist.
<apollo13> 25	#include <linux/sched.h></linux> <-- dafuq?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: ist halt n kernel modul.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: da ist </linux> gültig?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: ja.
<apollo13> interessant
<loki87> ich hab das so aus anderen anleitungen und foren zusammen gesucht, so hats bei 12.04 / 12.10 und debian geklappt
<apollo13> loki87: der fehler ist doch eh sehr eindeutig
<loki87> ist er das ? O.o
<LetoThe2nd> loki87: kann ja alles sein. aber fakt ist: das gane ist ein pokerspiel, weil es wie du siehst mit jeder versionsänderung der toolchain oder des kernels knallen kann (und tut)
<LetoThe2nd> loki87: deswegen, wie schon gesagt: treiber nicht mainline -> treiber mist.
<apollo13> loki87: natürlich, die function muss deklariert sein bevor du sie mal eben callen darfst, ergo das tun oder die compile flags relaxen
<apollo13> bzw ordentlichen stick kaufen
<loki87> hmmm, das letzte mal hab ich auch nicht aufgegeben... geh tnicht gibts nicht
<loki87> älterer compiler?
<LetoThe2nd> loki87: und ich für meinen teil werde da auch nicht mehr weiter energie reinstecken und indirekt nen hersteller supporten, der sich zu fein ist anständige linuxtreiber zu pflegen, sorry. solange man sowas mit sich machen lässt, ändert sich nie was.
<loki87> das ist was dran
<loki87> okay, daraus schließe ich haber, das 12.10 die letzt eversion ist, bei dem das drecksteil geht?
<LetoThe2nd> so lange bis sich ein dummer findet, der den treiber patcht. und dann wieder. und dann wieder.
<loki87> buhhhh , "Ich denke Sitecom/Ralink sux"
<apollo13> früh erkannt
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, gehen tut viel. ist ja nur software. aber nciht mit meiner hilfe. tut mir leid für dich.
<loki87> letztendlich, läuft es ja unter 12.10, ich hab mir nur 13.04   daneben installiert um meine anletung zu testen
<stevieh> hmm... wo war nochmal der LibreOffice 4.0 ppa, der noch leer war neulich, steht da jetzt was drin?
<elmargol> hmm ein gutes ncurses merge tool was recusriv funktioniert?
<elmargol> Am /etc von 2 systemen vergleichen zu können
<LetoThe2nd> vimdiff ;)
<elmargol> hmm geht nicht mit verzeichnissen?
<LetoThe2nd> dann halt einfach gleich diff. zum anschauen reichts allemal ;)
<elmargol> hmm für vim gibs DirDiff
<benlu> Welchen Zweck haben die md5sums z.B. in der Datei /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.2.0-37-generic-pae.md5sums?
<daswort> benlu: naja es ist schon wichtig dass die datei nicht kaputt oder verändert ist. Immerhin geht es um den kernel
<benlu> Werden diese md5sums auch nachträglich von Sicherheitsprogrammen miteinbezogen zur Überprüfung ob das System sauber ist?
<benlu> oder ist das nicht relevant, weil der Schädling dann auch diese anpassen kann?
<benlu> Im update-manager habe ich die Möglichkeit zu jedem Paket unten auf "Beschreibung der Aktualisierung>Änderungen" zu klicken. Wo finde ich diese Versionsänderungsangaben nach dem Update?
<geser> die neuesten Einträge findest du in /usr/share/doc/<paketname>/changelog.Debian.gz oder komplett per "apt-get changelog <paketname>"
<benlu> achso, danke dir :)
<geser> benlu: die md5sums Dateien würde ich nur zur Überprüfung nehmen, wenn ich den Verdacht auf Dateisystemfehler hätte.
<geser> wie du schon sagtest, könnte der Angreifer oder Schädling die auch verändern. Deshalb sollte für ein Security-Audit die Prüfsummen von "extern" kommen (also einer anderen Quelle als dem System das überprüft wird)
<geser> das Programm "debsums" nutzt diese md5sums-Dateien
<benlu> geser: man könnte aber nach der Installation oder jedem Update einen cron mechanismus einstellen, welcher die md5sums aller Pakete erstellt und diese alle ein ein directory kopiert und per tar und 7zip verschlüsselt um später ggf. zu entpacken und damit die installierten Pakete abchecken?
<benlu> das wäre dann auch sowas wie eine "andere Quelle" oder? ^^
<geser> fast, dass geht dann auch schon in Richtung "Intrusion Detection System (IDS)"
<benlu> interessant, ich informiere mich weiter
<num7> Ich hab mit "gpasswd -A newuser group" einen Admin für die Gruppe festgelegt. Der lässt sich aber nicht mit "gpasswd -d newuser group" löschen und ich weiß nicht warum.
<num7> Es wird gesagt das der Nutzer nicht in der entsprechenden Gruppe enthalten ist.
<LetoThe2nd> gruppenänderungen werden erst nach relogin übernommen.
<num7> Weiß jemand wie man den wieder entfernen kann?
<nevchen> tach
<num7> Okay danke LetoThe2nd 
<lordrost> hallo
<lordrost> ich verwende ubuntu 11.04 und wollte gerade eclipse installieren. installiert wird eclipse galileo, aktuell ist aber eclipse juno. woran liegt das und wie bekomme ich die neueste version?
<LetoThe2nd> lordrost: über die repos gar nicht.
<lordrost> also bringts auch nix wenn ich dist-upgrade mach?
<LetoThe2nd> lordrost: hintergrund: bei einem ubuntu-release werden die versionen "festgenagelt" - und dein 11.04 ist übrigens mittlerweile sogar aus den sicherheitsupdates raus und damit sozusagen völlig unsupported.
<LetoThe2nd> lordrost: richtig, bringt dir gar nix.
<dadrc> Eclipse runterladen, irgendwo im Home entpacken, benutzen. 
<LetoThe2nd> lordrost: üblicherweise legt man sich eclipse einfach irgendwo ins home.
<lordrost> einfach entpacken und fertig?
<lordrost> ok, aber neu installieren sollt ich wohl mal trotzdem oder?
<LetoThe2nd> kann man so sagen, ja.
<lordrost> na dann SSD her und neu aufsetzen =)
<dadrc> Nimm 12.04, dann hast du noch >2 Jahre Ruhe
<lordrost> gut mach ich
<lordrost> und wie is das mit dem dist-upgrade?
<lordrost> da kann man doch auf die nächste version updaten oder?
<dadrc> Ne, das geht bei Debian.
<lordrost> oh ok
<dadrc> Bei Ubuntu ist das Tool dafür "do-release-upgrade"
<LetoThe2nd> lordrost: ja, aber bis zur nächsten annäährend sinnvollen version sinds bei dir 2 upgrades, das ist a) ne ewigkeitsarbeit b) fehleranfällig c) hinterher auch nicht besser als ne neuinstallation
<lordrost> :D ok alles klar
<lordrost> und wie schauts aus mit SSDs, hat da wer von euch erfahrung, gibts da was was ganz wichtig zu beachten is?
<LetoThe2nd> nicht wirklcih.
<lordrost> nicht wirklich erfahrung oder nicht wirklich was zu beachten?^^
<LetoThe2nd> viel halbwissen und voodoo, aber für normalsterbliche reicht einbauen und wie ne festplatte behandeln.
<stevieh> yep. 
<num7> wd, der relogin hat leider nichts gebracht auch kein neustart LetoThe2nd 
<LetoThe2nd> num7: dann hast du irgehdnwas falsch gemacht ;)
<lordrost> super danke!
<num7> LetoThe2nd: hm hab als root "gpasswd -A newuser group" und dann nach dem relogin "gpasswd -d newuser group"
<num7> auch als root
<num7> LetoThe2nd: dann entferne ich den jetzt händisch 
<LetoThe2nd> num7: schau halt mal in die /etc/{passwd,group} rein was denn nun los ist
<num7> LetoThe2nd: da stand nix mehr drin nach dem ich den eintrag in /etc/gshadow rausgenommen hab
<num7> *nachdem
<LetoThe2nd> num7: sry, bin gerade zugegebenermassen nur minimal hier bei der sache
<UbuntuFan> ubuntu lucid rkhunter -c kam diese meldung /dev/shm/org.chromium.Chromium.shmem.und dar hinter steht eine lange nummer 
<dadrc> und?
<UbuntuFan> ubuntu lucid rkhunter -c kam diese meldung /dev/shm/org.chromium.Chromium.shmem.und dar hinter steht eine lange nummer .Warning Weiss jemand was das bedeutet??
<ring0> UbuntuFan, hast du mal google nach der fehlermeldung befragt?
<UbuntuFan> <ring0> google bin schon am suchen dar sind nur .log daten sonst weiter nichts zu finden  
<dadrc> Warum spielst du mit 'nem Rootkit-Tool rum, wenn du mit der Ausgabe nichts anfangen kannst?
<LetoThe2nd> und dass chromium shmem anlegt find ich primär mal einleuchtend.
<dadrc> Die Meldung wird wohl sagen, dass die SHA1-Checksumme von /dev/shm/org.chromium.Chromium.shmem nicht mit der in der Datenbank von rkhunter überstimmt
<dadrc> Warum man allesdings Checksummen von shmem macht, keine Ahnung
<LetoThe2nd> wär ziemlich dum.
<dadrc> jo
<ksk> kann man in der rkhunter config anpassen IIRC
<Dana23> Hey. Ist es normal, dass nullmailer versucht Fehlermeldungen zuzustellen und dann daran scheitert? Wie deaktiviere ich den Versand von Nachrichten, wenn ein Fehler auftritt?
<TheInfinity> Dana23: nein, dann ist irgendwas in deiner konfiguration kaputt.
<TheInfinity> Dana23: schau mal im log nach was da überhaupt für fehler auftreten. und behebe diese.
<Dana23> Danke TheInfinity, in der Konfiguration für nullmailer? Wer sagt nullmailer denn eigentlich er soll Fehlerberichte wie fehlende Schreibrechte überhaupt versenden? *verwirrt*
<TheInfinity> Dana23: wenn du nullmailer installierst solltest du es auch so einrichten dass es arbeiten kann und sowas wie fehlende schreibrechte eben im vorfeld ausräumen. sonst solltest du es nicht starten / nicht installieren ;)
<Dana23> okay, danke TheInfinity 
<d0x> Hi, gibt es eine alternative zu kolourpaint in gnome?
<d0x> ich muss nur ein paar sachen ausgrauen
<d0x> und dein "wischfinger" benutzten
<d0x> gimp is mir zu ueberladen
<dAnjou> d0x: im wiki geguckt?
<d0x> du meinst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafik
<kubine> Title: Grafik › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<d0x> ja, hab ich
<dAnjou> und?
<d0x> Meinst du ich wuerde fragen wenn ichs gefunden haette?
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pinta
<kubine> Title: Pinta › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> nich gut?
<d0x> Pinta basiert auf Mono, das ab Ubuntu 12.04 nicht mehr Bestandteil von Ubuntu ist, aber bei der Installation als Abhängigkeit mitinstalliert wird.
<d0x> Waere schoen wenn es sowas gaebe wie kolourpaint fuer kde
<k1l_> mono ist nicht mehr auf der cd drauf.
<k1l_> das gibts aber trotzdem noch
<dAnjou> d0x: wo is das problem?
<d0x> An Kolourpaint? ich moechte die ganzen KDE abhaengigkeiten nicht installieren
<dAnjou> an mono
<d0x> Denke es hat ein grund warums nicht mehr mit geliefert wird. Gibts keine native alternative_
<dadrc> Pinta ist mittlerweile echt brauchbar
<LetoThe2nd> pinta++.
<dadrc> d0x, der Grund ist einfach: CDs haben nur 700MB Platz.
<LetoThe2nd> bibliotheken nicht zu installieren nur weil man sie nicht versteht ist schlicht kontraproduktiv.
<ring0> d0x, nur weil es auf der installations cd keinen platz mehr gefunden, muss man noch keine abneigung gegen mono hegen. pinta ist echt nutzbar
<dAnjou> d0x: is das derselbe grund, warum gimp nich mehr auf der cd is?
<d0x> Ok, ueberzeugt. Danke euch
<dAnjou> da müssen erst 3 voicies kommen, damit ers glaubt
<d0x> genau :)
<ksk> moin. wie setz ich denn innem ubuntu einen dns-server? /etc/resolv.conf sagt mir es wird überschrieben
<dadrc> ksk, wenn du den NM nicht benutzt und keine statische Konfiguration in /etc/network/interfaces hast, resolvconf
<dadrc> Also, das ist ein Programm, nicht die Datei :)
<dAnjou> wird nich neuerdings dnsmasq vorinstalliert und benutzt?
<ksk> nein
<ksk> wird es nicht. und das ist dann persistent dadrc?
<dadrc> ksk, kann ich dir spontan nicht sagen, musst du mal in der manpage gucken
<ksk> dadrc: war der falsche ansatz. man hat es in die interfaces zu schreiben
<ksk> steht aber natürlich nicht in man interfaces, wäre zu einfach
<dadrc> ksk, das ist dann aber eine statische Konfiguration
<ksk> danke euch
<dadrc> Naja, solange es geht :)
<ksk> mhm, tut aber nicht. schade.
<dadrc> ksk, dann fang mal von vorne an, bitte. In was für einer Umgebung arbeitest du da? Wieso kein Network-Manager? DHCP? ...
<ksk> apt-get remove resolvconf && danke. ist halt irgendwie komsich dass es nicht wie in der manpage beschrieben tut. ggf bin ich auchnur zu doof..
<Seymour> HUhu! Hab grad ein aktuelles Xubuntu frisch installiert. Wie stellt man ein, dass auf Strg-Alt-T so ein Terminal-Emulation aufgeht?
<dadrc> xfce4-keyboard-settings aufmachen und Ctrl-Alt-T als Hotkey für xfce4-terminal eintragen
<k1l> das ist eigentlich gnome-standard mit dem hotkey
<dadrc> jo, und deshalb bei Xubuntu nicht so ;)
<Seymour> dadrc, thx!
<dadrc> An die Einstellungen kommt man auch irgendwie über's Menü ran, aber ich weiß gerade nicht wie
<Seymour> dadrc, is ja wurst, hat hingehauen, zwar unintuitiv wie immer, aber egal! =8-)
<dadrc> Na, deshalb ja GUI, da wär es intuiver. Im XFCE-Einstellungsmanager unter Tastatur
<Seymour> ach so, das hab ich doch gemacht. Ich dachte, das meinst d mit xfce4-keyboard-settings
<Seymour> Hab JETZT erst verstanden, dass das eine Dtei ist, die ich editieren sollte. m)
<dadrc> Ne, keine Datei, der Name des Programms 
<Seymour> Und selbst diese GUI-Methode verlief vollkommen un-intuitiv ;-))) aber wenn man einmal weiß, dass es bei den Tastatur-Einstellungen ist...
<jokrebel> Seymour: Wo sollten denn _Tastatur_kürzel Deiner Meinung nach "intuitiver" platziert sein </OT>
<Seymour> Es ging im Wesentlichen um den Prozess, dem Programm xfce4-Terminal ein bestimmtes Kürzel zuzuordnen. Und das unintuitive daran liegt an dem schlechten Wording der lieblosen unergonomischen Übersetzung. Deswegen hab ich da grad etwas gerätselt.
<Seymour> Um die ganze Sache intuitiver zu machen, hätte ich im Einstellungs-GUI-Dings ein eigenes Icon/App "Tastaturkürzel" angelegt, weil unter "Tastatur" hatte ich jetzt Treiber, Tastenbelegungen und dergleichen vermutet
<Seymour> bin halt von M$ sozialisiert
<jokrebel> Seymour: Es _ist_ eine Tasten(kombinations)belegung?
<basti> abend. ich möchte nicht, dass mein dateiverlauf gespeichert wird. anscheinend kann man dies über systemeinstellungen -> privatsphäre einstellen. den menupunkt "privatsphäre" habe ich jedoch nicht. muss ich da etwas nachinstallieren?
<Loetmichel> re @ home
<Loetmichel> ups, sorry
<dadrc> basti, welche Ubuntuversion?
<basti> dadrc, precise
<dadrc> basti, kriegst du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen, wenn du `gnome-control-center` in 'nem Terminal startest?
<basti> dadrc, nein
<dadrc> basti, das Tool dafür heißt "activity-log-manager"
<dadrc> Kannst ja mal gucken, ob das Paket installiert ist
<basti> dadrc, danke. das paket war nicht installiert. nach der installation war es zwar auch nicht in den systemeinstellungen zu finden, aber ich konnte es manuell starten
<dadrc> immerhin
<basti> hmm. muss ich erst neu starten, dass der verlauf nicht angezeigt wird?
<dadrc> ich glaub, es hört dann nur auf, den Verlauf zu sammeln
<dadrc> Musst also einmal die alten Daten löschen
<dadrc> !zeitgeist
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zeitgeist#Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Zeitgeist › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<basti> man kann den verlauf ja mit dem tool löschen dadrc. das scheint, zumindest bei mir, nicht zu funktionieren
<basti> ah, ok. hatte erst zeitgeist deinstalliert, da ich dachte, das würde das "problem" auch lösen.
<Annoymer> hallo
<Annoymer> ich habe mal eine frage zu LUbnutu
<dadrc> Einfach fragen.
<Annoymer> ich wollte in meiner VMWare die Tools installien und es geht nicht weiter
<Annoymer> auf ubnutu klappte das ohne probleme
<Annoymer> ubnutu 12.04
<basti> fyi, man muss sich ab-/anmelden, dass der verlauf auch wirklich leer ist
<makk> Hi
<makk> Ist es bei ubuntu möglich/nötig, die sources.list auf testing repository zu setzten? Gibt es sowas bei Ubuntu?
<dadrc> Ist nicht Debian, testing gibt es so direkt nicht.
<makk> OK
<dadrc> Du kannst, wenn du möchtest, die Pre-Release-Versionen von Raring benutzen. Ist aber im Allgemeinen von abzuraten
<makk> Also sowas wie ne roling release kann man aus ubuntu nicht machen?
<dadrc> Ne.
<makk> Danke
<makk> Andere Frage, wie kommt es eigentlich, das die Kernel Versionen in Ubuntu oder auch Debian etc. so weit hinter dem aktuellem kernel her hinken?
<MasterOfDisaster> makk: backports...
<dadrc> Ist kein Rolling Release, sowohl Ubuntu als auch Debian bleiben beim gleichen Kernel-Release
<dadrc> Nur Fixes, keine neuen Versionen.
<makk> Ok verstehe
<MasterOfDisaster> makk: ausserdem - lange... pfff. ich erinner mich noch an pre debian 3.0 zeiten :D
<makk> ja, ich wollte eigentlich auch anführungszeichen setzten
<MasterOfDisaster> da hiess es noch, was kommt früher: Hurd, Duke Nukem Forever oder Debian 3.0?
<MasterOfDisaster> heute sind wir gscheiter
<makk> meine ertes debian war das 4er, hab zuvor nur mit Suse gearbeitet
<MasterOfDisaster> makk: mein Beileid. aber diskutieren wir das lieber in *-offtopic, bevor jemand rumjammert.
<makk> oh ja sorry
<julian111> Hey, gibts nen schnellen weg wie man Dateinen von Ubuntu nach Windows (Virtualbox) kopieren kann?
<dadrc> Samba
<julian111> bräuchte dringend ne 2gb Datei dort..
<k1l> julian111: auf dem selben host?
<MasterOfDisaster> julian111: was ist mit dem 'shared folder' zeugs von virtualbox?
<k1l> !virtualbox > julian111 
<kubine> julian111: Informationen zu VirtualBox finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<julian111> Wenn du mit Host den Computer meinst, ja
<k1l> dann dort nach benutzung und shared folders gucken. guest additions sind dann aber noch zu installieren
<dadrc> Oder Samba :/
<MasterOfDisaster> dadrc: in dem Fall overkill, sorry.
<julian111> samba dauert ne weile, oder? bis ich das eingerichtet hab..
<julian111> werd mir das mit dem shared eben ansehn
<dadrc> MasterOfDisaster, nicht, wenn der Rechner eh schon Freigaben hat und man erst Guest Additions installieren müsste
<MasterOfDisaster> dadrc: hättiwari. gesagt hat er nix davon, und die shared folder sind nun mal das schnellste wennst keine bestehende samba installation hast.
<julian111> Da gibts wohl ne Option mit der man usb geräte verwenden kann
<julian111> klingt vernünftig
<julian111> danke:)
<dadrc> MasterOfDisaster, soooo viele Informationen über das bestehende System waren jetzt in der Frage auch nicht untergebracht. Anyway, war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag.
<dreamon> Mit welchen Kopierprogramm(Dateimanager) kann man schön sequentiell kopieren. Nicht so wie in Nautilus alles gleichzeitig.
<dreamon> Hab bisher immer Ultracopier genommen, aber da gibts für Ubuntu nur die 0.2 Version.. Online ist 0.4 aber die ist für QT5 Programmiert.
<dadrc> Was spricht gegen die 0.2?
<dreamon> dadrc, Einfach zu alt. man kann die Warteschlage im nachhinein nicht mehr ändern. Man muß Ordner einzeln nacheinander Wählen usw.
<dreamon> Was ist eigentlich qt5? Hat Ubuntu das nicht auch?
<fbausch> !ot > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<dadrc> dreamon, QT5 ist, tjo ... der Nachfolger von Qt4.
<dadrc> Also, Qt ist das Window Toolkit, was KDE benutzt
<dadrc> So wie GTK, nur halt Qt.
<dreamon> fbausch, ähm. Wo ist das OT? 
<dadrc> Und Qt5 ist sehr neu, so neu, dass es das zum Release von 12.10 noch nicht gab
<dadrc> Möglicherweise in 13.04 drin, weiß ich nicht.
<k1l> das ist seid 12.10 nicht mehr in den quellen dabei
<k1l> (ultracopier)
<dreamon> dadrc, Ok. Muß gestehen das ich es nicht verstehe. QT, GTK .. Ich habs zwar oft gelesen. Aber ich kann ja auch KDE software unter gnome starten.. kratz kratz
<dadrc> Kannst du, dreamon, dann hast du aber Qt4 installiert.
<dadrc> Das sind im Grunde einfach Bibliotheken, die es dem Programmierer abnehmen, sich um das GUI seines Programmes zu kümmern.
<dadrc> Sagst nur: "Da bitte ein Button, wenn man draufklickt, die Funktion da ausführen"
<dadrc> Wenn ich das mal grob vereinfachen darf.
<dreamon> Verstehe. Und qt5 ist nicht abwärtskompatible?
<dadrc> Anscheinend nicht, hab mich da noch nicht weiter mit beschäftigt.
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke. Es gibt zwar für Ultracopier eine Compilieranleitung. Aber die schlägt leider auch fehl. Sollte mir wohl ein anderes Copierprg suchen. Kennt ihr eines? 
<dadrc> Ich nehm ja meistens `cp`, aber das dürfte nicht ganz das sein, was du suchst.
<dreamon> dadrc, Hihi.. cp ist super. Ich wage nur zu bezweifeln, das es dann auch dort hingelangt wo ich es möchte ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> dreamon: öhm... hä?
<dreamon> MasterOfDisaster, Naja.. Wenn man mal etwas mehr Kopieren möchte, ist es schon wichtig zu visualisieren, was man wohin verschoben hat. 
<MasterOfDisaster> höhö - dazu sag ich lieber nix, war heut schon unhöflich genug :D
<dreamon> MasterOfDisaster, Ist ja auch ein Supportchannel. 
<MasterOfDisaster> dreamon: jo, eh. ich hab ja einen schlechten Ruf zu verlieren.
<gugaua> Schönen abend :), ich hab gerade ein update von ubuntu 12.04.1 auf 12.04.02 gemacht und wenn ich mich per ssh einlogge steht "New release '12.10' available." 
<gugaua> ich habve aber in der /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades bei Prompt lts stehen ist das ein bug?
<dadrc> Der Update-Manager ist eigentlich nur das GUI-Dings, was dir ein Popup zeigt
<gugaua> und wo stelle ich das ein damit er mir das nicht beim login bildschrim zeigt?
<dadrc> Man könnte jetzt argumentieren, dass update-motd das Setting beachten sollte, aber ein richtiger Bug ist es nicht, würd ich sagen
<gugaua> ich hab keine gui ist ein server
<gugaua> nur ssh
<gugaua> außer /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades gibt es ja keine andere konfig oder?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht
<dadrc> Kannst aber update-motd.d sagen, dass es da nicht angezeigt werden soll
<dadrc> `chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade` sollte reichen
<gugaua> diese dateu führt zu dieser /usr/lib/update-manager/release-upgrade-motd
<gugaua> vieleich tist in der was falsch
<dadrc> Naja, falsch. Gibt halt zurück, dass es 12.10 gibt. Stimmt ja, und du  kriegst keinen Prompt, der dich zum Aktualisieren auffordert.
<gugaua> aber wieso kommt denn dieser prompt wenn in de konfig steht das er das nicht tnu soll? da steht ja explizit drinnen das er NUR lts benachrichtigungen zeigen soll
<gugaua> es ist ja auswählbar normal, keine und lts nzeigen
<dadrc> gugaua, die Config, in der du rumschreibst, ist für den Update-Manager. Der hat keinen Einfluss auf das, was update-motd.d macht
<dadrc> http://daniel.holba.ch/pics/dist-upgrader-02.png   ← um den Prompt da oben im Bild geht es.
<dadrc> Sieht mittlerweile ein bisschen anders aus
<gugaua> dadrc: also gibt es keine möglichkeit für die nichtgui version "ofiziell" festzulegen welche updates er prüfen soll?
<gugaua> dadrc: bei 12.04.01 hat er ja auch ncihts von 12.10 gesagt...
<dadrc> gugaua, weiß ich spontan nicht. Moment, ich guck mal auf meinem Server.
<gugaua> dadrc: danke :)
<dadrc> gugaua, also, mein 12.04.2 macht das nicht.
<dadrc> Was kriegst du als Ausgabe, wenn du `/usr/lib/update-manager/check-new-release` ausführst?
<k1l> sicher das damit nicht die updates gemeint sind?
<dadrc> k1l, hm?
<dadrc> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<dadrc> No new release found
<dadrc> Das klingt schon so, als wär es das, was wir suchen
<k1l> dadrc: das das motd auf neue updates/upgrades hinweist anstatt neuem release?
<k1l> (hab die meldung vom anfang gerade nicht mehr im kopf)
<dadrc> k1l, gibt beides
<dadrc> 91-release-upgrades und 90-updates-available
<gugaua> dadrc: das bekomme ich No new release found
<dadrc> Das heißt, das funktioniert.
<dadrc> bzw, hält sich an die Einstellung.
<gugaua> ja das schon, der loginbildschirm nicht
<dadrc> Seltsam, weil die motd mit den Infos von dem Befehl generiert wird.
<gugaua> irgendwas hat das update geändert das es jetzt falsch angezeigt wird 
<gugaua> also falsch.... es hällt sich nicht an die vorgaben
<Mundus> Guten Abend, was macht die Option -h in sudo shutdown -h now? Gefunden habe ich, es überlässt dem System, ob es sich ausschaltet? Das verstehe ich nicht 
<dadrc> Mundus, -h ist "halted or powered off", im Gegensatz zu -P "power off" und -H "halt"
<gugaua> dadrc: hast du noch eine idee?
<dadrc> gugaua, produziert `echo $(/etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade)` eine Ausgabe?
<gugaua> dadrc: diesen.... New release '12.10' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<dadrc> Komisch. Moment.
<gugaua> lalala :9
<dadrc> gugaua, was steht in /var/lib/update-notifier/release-upgrade-available?
<gugaua> New release '12.10' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<dadrc> Lösch die Datei mal
<dadrc> Keine Sorge, wird dann einfach neu erstellt.
<gugaua> gelöscht
<gugaua> neu anmelden?
<gugaua> in ssh?
<dadrc> ja
<Mundus> dadrc danke
<gugaua> dadrc: auch ein danke von mir :) hat geklappt
<dadrc> yay.
<gugaua> und jetzt ein bier
<dadrc> Mundus, der Unterschied zwischen "halt" und "poweroff" ist technische Haarspalterei, im Allgemeinen ist -h jedenfalls richtig
<Seymour> servus, ich hab hier ne frisch partitionierte und formatierte Festplatte, ist laut gparted eingehängt, aber ich kann keine Daten darauf schreiben.  Woran könnte das liegen? (auch nicht davon lesen - da schien eine 'lost and found' irgendwas datei drauf zu sein, aber als ich die anklickte, verschwand sie.)
<ppq> Seymour: hast du sie per "sudo mount" eingebunden oder über den grafischen dateimanager? welches dateisystem ist das? 
<ppq> (es könnte was mit den rechten oder mountoptionen nicht stimmen)
<Seymour> hab einfach den graf dateimanager geöffnet
<MasterOfDisaster> Seymour: lost+found ist für ergebnisse der aufräumarbeiten nach fsck da. hat dein user vielleicht keine rechte auf dem Filesystem?
<Seymour> Mein user ist der einzige user weit und breit
<MasterOfDisaster> Seymour: ja und? mkfs kann das nicht riechen
<MasterOfDisaster> Seymour: sudo chown uid:uid /path/to/mountpoint
<ppq> Seymour: schau mal in ls -l /media/$USER/* nach, wie die rechte/besitzer sind
<ppq> bzw. mit entsprechendem mountpunkt, joa
<Seymour> ppq die neue Platte scheint ausschließlich dem root zu gehören
<Seymour> das wirds dann wohl sein
<ppq> joar
<ppq> Seymour: welches dateisystem ist das?
<MasterOfDisaster> Seymour: dann kralle er sich die Platte. Aber Griffel weg von lost+found, das ist schon in Ordnung wenn das root (und nur root) gehört
<Seymour> ppq extfs4
<ppq> achso, ok
<Seymour> ppq aber ist ja noch nix drauf, soll ich es lieber in ext2fs noch mal neu formatieren?
<breaker313> Moinsen
<MasterOfDisaster> Seymour: nein
<ppq> Seymour: nene, schon gut. lass nur
<ppq> chown und gut is
<MasterOfDisaster> Seymour: das mit den für root reservierten 5% weisst du?
<Seymour> master_of_master, nein?!
<breaker313> Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 64Bit ... wenn ich den aktuellsten Chrome 64Bit starte schmiert das System ab ... bedeutet: alle Fenster gehen zu... und ich muss mich neu einloggen ...
<MasterOfDisaster> Seymour: man tune2fs, option -m. kannst eh jederzeit umstellen, also keine Panik
<breaker313> neuinstallation habe ich schon versucht ... hat nix gebracht
<ppq> breaker313: steht etwas interessantes in der ~/.xsession-errors?
<stevieh> breaker313: des ist net normal. Soviel kann ich dir sagen. in .xession-errors steht evtl. mehr
<ring0> ppq, was ist denn hier der ubuntu weg der rechteverteilung? "chown $user: /media/foo && chmod 700 /media/foo"?
<MasterOfDisaster> ring0: schmeiss noch ein 'sudo ...' dazu :D
<ppq> ring0: jo. wobei die gruppeneinstellung natürlich nach bedarf gemacht werden kann... für einzelusersysteme reicht ja chown $user
<ring0> MasterOfDisaster, das setze ich voaus…
<ppq> und 700 kann einem evtl. mal dazwischenfunken..
<ring0> aber es gibt keinen leitfaden?
<ppq> ring0: naja doch, die umask in der bashrc bzw profile
<ppq> normalerweise 022, also 755
<MasterOfDisaster> ring0: ausser einem verweis auf chmod, chown und namei, was für ein Leitfaden schwebt dir denn vor? Was dann eingestellt wird müssen die user dann selbst entscheiden.
<ring0> ppq, ja, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. ich dachte da eher an ein standard prozedere für die rechtevergabe für partitionen eines users :)
<ppq> ring0: hm, seh auch grad nicht was da zu standardisieren ist :D
<ppq> oder willst du auf plugdev hinaus?
<MasterOfDisaster> ppq: vielleicht braucht man eine klicki-bunti lösung zum formatieren - hat SuSE da nicht was?
<ppq> MasterOfDisaster: nö, eher ein "best practise", vermutlich
<ring0> ppq, ne, kein plugdev. dachte nur an "nimm gruppe xy, setzte rechte 0815," aber wahrscheinlich macht das jeder nach gutdünken 
<ppq> joa glaub auch
<MasterOfDisaster> ring0: jo
<Seymour> ppq, ich hab jetzt die Rechte an dem Datenträger und immer noch keinen Zugriff.
<ppq> Seymour: zeig mir bitte mal ein "ls -l /media" in einem pastebin
<Seymour> ppq, http://pastebin.com/cthqF3F6
<kubine> Title: radbert@Quad:~$ ls -l /media/$USER/* /media/radbert/Datengrab: insgesamt 16 d - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Seymour> (es geht um datengrab)
<ppq> Seymour: ich meinte "ls -l /media". und noch ein "ls -l /media/radbert"
<ppq> Seymour: und das lost+found sollte besser weiterhin root gehören, damit man es nicht versehentlich löscht. sudo chown root:root /media/radbert/Datengrab/lost+found
<Seymour> ppq, http://pastebin.com/EYk2AeJY
<kubine> Title: radbert@Quad:~$ ls -l /media insgesamt 8 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Feb 19 2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> Seymour: sudo chown radbert:radbert /media/radbert/Datengrab ## dann sollte alles passen
<Seymour> ppq, muss ich neu booten? IM Dateimanager nach wie vor keinerlei Zugriff
<MasterOfDisaster> Seymour: heisst der nicht ratbert? :-P Reboot ist da keiner notwendig normalerweise
<ppq> Seymour: dann hast du es wohl als /media/datengrab eingehängt, dem timestamp nach zu urteilen. wiederhol den befehl doch mal mit dem pfad.
<MasterOfDisaster> Seymour: als root: cd /media ; chown radbert.radbert datengrab
<Seymour> ppq, welchen befehl soll ich wiederholen?
<ppq> Seymour: sudo chown radbert:radbert /media/datengrab
<Seymour> Aaaah
<ppq> operation geglückt, patient tot?
<MasterOfDisaster> so hört sichs an
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-20
<astroidus> Noch jemand wach ?
<astroidus> wohl nich ...
<bekks> Frag doch einfach was du wirklich wissen willst :)
<ppq> mehr oder weniger
<bekks> Ah, es war nur eine Weck-Frage. Dann leg ich mich wieder hin.
<astroidus> hab ein Sound Problem. Hab ne HDMI-Grafikkarte (GeForce 210)  eingebaut. Jetzt geht der Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher nicht mehr (U 12.04)
<astroidus> Naja, hat auch morgen noch Zeit...
<ppq> dann wird vermutlich die nvidiakarte als erste soundkarte erkannt. stell das in den pulseaudio einstellungen einfach um.
<astroidus> In Pulse sehe ich nur noch die HD-Karte
<ppq> das ist ungewöhnlich
<ppq> was für eine ist die andere?
<ppq> (lspci -knn | pastebinit) hilft
<ppq> huch. ) am ende
<astroidus> die ursprüngliche audio-quelle war der onboard intel soundchip
<ppq> astroidus: dann pack mal ans ende der datei /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf folgendes in eine neue(!) zeile:    options snd_hda_intel index=0
<ppq> astroidus: 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf' falls das neuland für dich ist
<astroidus> pastebinit nicht da ...
<astroidus> options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
<astroidus> options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
<astroidus> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<astroidus> options snd-usb-caiaq index=-2
<astroidus> options snd-usb-ua101 index=-2
<astroidus> options snd-usb-us122l index=-2
<astroidus> options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
<astroidus> # Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
<astroidus> options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
<astroidus> # Keep snd-pcsp from being loaded as first soundcard
<astroidus> options snd-pcsp index=-2
<astroidus> # Keep snd-usb-audio from beeing loaded as first soundcard
<astroidus> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<ppq> *seufz*
<ppq> du sollst da was reinschreiben, nicht den inhalt in den chat kopieren 
<ppq> ;)
<astroidus> hab ich ! neu starten oder geht das auch anders ?
<ppq> neustarten
<astroidus> ok
<astroidus> ppq, sehe in pulse-laustärke-einstellung immer noch keinen intel-sound
<ppq> astroidus: bist du sicher, dass du in nano mit strg+o abgespeichert hast? ist eine dumme frage, aber das ist nicht selbstverständlich anscheinend.
<astroidus> denk schon, bin seit jeher schon informatiker... CP/M GEM Windows Unix Linux dann lange windows, jetzt seit nem halben jahr endlich wieder Linux... Übrigens, wenn ich den hd-sound ausschalte, sehe ich auf einmal ne dummy-ausgabe in den wiedergabegeräten, mit hd an sthet da nix
<ppq> mir fällt da gerade auch nichts weiter zu ein, sorry
<ppq> kannst ja mal im ubuntuusers forum posten und/oder morgen nochmal hier fragen
<astroidus> macht ja nix. in ubuntu scheint immer alles nicht so einfach zu sein. dafür geht es richtig, wenn es dann geht. nicht wie bei windoofs
<daswort> *windows
<pog> moin
<pog> gibt es einen Befehl, wo man die Ursache von waits sieht, und deren Prozesse?
<d0x> Hi, warum ist die 32 bit Version eigentlich recommended? Ist das nicht langsam ueberholt?
<d0x> Ein arbeitskollege ist gerade zu mir gekommen und hat die genommen weil sie von "ubuntu" empfohlen wurde
<koegs> Canonical kann sich wahrscheinlich nicht dazu durchringen die 64bit-Version zu propagieren
<ThreeM> du kannst auch 64bit verwenden
<Seymour> Huhu! Ich hab grad alle Dateien von der Platte aus meim alten Rechner in ein Verzeichnis auf dem neuen kopiert. Jetzt gehören viele aber noch dem root. Wie übertrage ich die samt und sonders an meinen Benutzer?
<Seymour> chwon klappt nicht
<Seymour> chown
<koegs> was heisst "klappt nicht", Seymour 
<Seymour> ja ich hab halt sudo chown -R radbert:radbert *
<Seymour>  gemacht und manche Verzeichnisse gehören immer noch dem root
<Seymour> z.b. das auf das es mitr grad maximal ankommt, .thunderbird
<koegs> wahrscheinlich brauchst du einfach ein sudo davor...
<Seymour> hatte ich doch.
<koegs> oh, nicht gelesen...
<koegs> dann bitte den Befehl und die Ausgabe in ein nopaste
<koegs> ah ne, das wird an bash globbing liegen
<Seymour> koegs http://nopaste.info/512464f47e.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<koegs> also richtig wäre "sudo chown -R radbert:radbert .thunderbird"
<koegs> wenn du in dem verzeichnis bist, wo auch der Ordner liegt
<Seymour> koegs "Zugriff auf ».thunderbird“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<Seymour> und im Dateimanager ist da auch ein x auf dem Ordner.
<koegs> dann mal bitte ein "ls -la" von dem Verzeichnis
<Seymour> aber man kommt rein und kann durch die Ordner darinnen klicken
<koegs> also von "/media/radbert/Datengrab/AlteLinuxpartition"
<Seymour> koegs http://nopaste.info/e9fe939b3b.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<pog> gibt's ein HD-Analyse tool?  (mein Vater hat mir eine HD gebracht, in einem USB-Gehäuse), und schon sudo blkid oder gparted wartet unendlich. Ich weiss nicht, ob die Disk falsch formatiert ist, oder hW-maessig hinueber.
<koegs> und siehst du da ein .thunderbird -.-
<koegs> Seymour: du solltest schon den richtigen Pfad angeben...
<Seymour> aaaaaaaa
<Seymour> aber ich hatte doch verher das globale chown mit -R und * gemacht!!1
<Seymour> wieso hat das dann nicht geklappt?
<koegs> Seymour, deswegen: http://halisway.blogspot.de/2007/02/bash-globbing-and-dot-files.html
<kubine> Title: Halis way: bash globbing and dot-files (at halisway.blogspot.de)
<koegs> * includiert nicht zwangsweite .dotfiles
<dadrc> pog, mit gnome-disks aus dem Paket gnome-disk-utility kannst du die Smartwerte der Platte auswerten
<dadrc> Das ist zwar nicht 100%ig zuverlässig, aber meistens ausreichend
<pog> danke fuer den Hinweis, dadrc
<pog> ich versuche mal kurz ein dd um den mbr auszulesen, zumindest in dmesg wurde sdb. angezeigt
<pog> was mich auch irritiert, dass das powerled *rot* ist, und natuerlich finde ich kein tutorial zu dem enclosure ding.
<pog> na, ja, ein sudo  dd if=/dev/sdb of=mbrsdb.bak bs=512 count=1  macht leider auch nicht, und wartet nur.
<pog> wahren sda natuerlich geht.
<geser> klingt nach einem Briefbeschwerer
<dadrc> Naja, wenn es eine externe Platte ist, besteht die Chance, dass nur der Controller hinüber ist und die Platte noch geht
<dadrc> Also ausbauen, direkt in den Rechner, nochmal probieren.
<pog> mein Vater hat mal was gemacht, und vermutlich auch den mbr beschädigt, was aber nicht heissen soll, dass die Disk ganz hinueber ist, aber vermutlich ist sie jetzt im Gehaeuse nicht korrekt drinn. Ja, vermutlich muesste man sie wieder direkt einbauen.
<breaker313> Moinsen. Ist es normal das in der .xsession-errors Fehlelmeldungen auftauchen sobald ich das Dashboard öffne?
<dadrc> Können auch Warnings oder so sein, solange also alles funktioniert, kein Grund zur Sorge
<breaker313> mh... "Warnung der Fensterverwaltung: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW"
<breaker313> usw.
<dadrc> Kannst du ignorieren
<breaker313> ok, merci
<Chat3393> Hallo
<Chat3393> :)
<Keeni> hi
<dadrc> hu
<Keeni> kann mir jmd sagen was die meldung Broadcast Message from root 
<Keeni> unknown ("Uhrzeit"): ...
<Keeni> bedeutet wenn ich herunterfahre
<dadrc> Falls mehrere Nutzer eingeloggt wären, würden sie darüber benachrichtigt werden, dass der Rechner gleich ausgeschaltet wird
<Keeni> ah okay also ist das normal so..dachte schon jmd hätte sich in meinen rechner geschlichen^^
<ring0> fairerweise sollte man in einem solchen fall nicht "now" nutzen, sondern ein wenig mehr zeit einplanen
<dadrc> jo
<Keeni> naja ich nutze Ubuntu an meinem Heim-PC da sind keine anderen Nutzer
<dadrc> Dann kannst du das einfach ignorieren
<Keeni> ok danke
<Keeni> andere Frage: ich hab nen USB Midi-Triggerinterface und ALSO denkt scheinbar es sei eine USB Soundkarte (im Syslog steht da folgende Meldung: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="4" name="usb-Alesis_TriggerIO-00-TriggerIO" card_name="alsa_card.usb-Alesis_TriggerIO-00-TriggerIO" namereg_fail=false tsched=yes fixed_latency_range=no ignore_dB=no deferred_volume=yes card_properties="modu
<Keeni> le-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.) kann man da irgendwas machen?
<Keeni> ALSA*
<dadrc> Ist es denn ein Alesis_TriggerIO?
<Keeni> jo
<dadrc> Dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass man das zum Laufen kriegt.
<Keeni> gut :) da ich über den PC viel aufnehme, möchte ich alle möglichen quellen für XRUNs ausschalten
<Keeni> das interface funktioniert soweit auch zb. unter hydrogen
<dadrc> Was genau stört dich dann?
<Keeni> man kann doch sicherlich einstellen welche USB Geräte pulseaudio laden soll und welche nicht
<Keeni> naja pulseaudio und jack beißen sich ja nen bisschen und das kann xruns verursachen..aber ich brauch sowohl die externe soundkarte als auch interne und trigger aber pulse soll weder extern noch trigger versuchen zu laden
<Minipluto> wie bekommt man das eigentlich hin, dass in LibreOffice calc entweder alle Funktionen englisch sind oder die Referenzen in der Hilfe deutsch? Ist etwas blöd wenn man Hilfe für HÄUFIGKEIT() braucht und in der Hilfe nach FREQUENCY() suchen muss.
<stevieh> stimmt, das hat mich glaub ich auch schon geärgert...
<dadrc> libreoffice-help-de?
<dadrc> Also, das Paket.
<Minipluto> dadrc: das ist natürlich installiert. Habe gerade schon einen Bug-Report gefunden, da steht drin, man soll als workaround libreoffice-help-en-us runter schmeißen
<dadrc> und?
<stevieh> habs gerade mit LO 4 probiert, da ist die Hilfe deutsch
<Minipluto> dann haben sie den Bug wahrscheinlich in der neuen Version gefixt. Weil im Launchpad stehts auf confirmed
<Minipluto> ok der Workaround klappt auch, dann hats sich erledigt.
<Fjodor3000> hey, ich bin gerade dabei mein ubuntu 12.10 zu installieren. ich hab auf einer partition ein win7 im uefi mode installiert, meine bios einstellungen sind uefi only gesetzt. das ubuntu soll parallel zum windows laufen
<Fjodor3000> http://www.abload.de/img/screenshotfrom2013-02cxsv5.png
<Fjodor3000> so sieht das im partitionierungstool aus. welches device muss ich da nun zur bootloader installation auswaehlen?
<Fjodor3000> ich moechte gerne eine 60GB grosse partition aus dem free space fuer ubuntu nehmen
<ppq> Fjodor3000: du musst die existierende efi partition als "als efi partition nutzen" markieren. erst auswählen und dann auf "change", da sollte das irgendwo gehen. und für die root- und ggf. swap-partition natürlich auch den mountpunkt setzen.
<ppq> Fjodor3000: da unten kannst du das einfach auf sda lassen
<Fjodor3000> wie setze ich fuer die root und swap partition den mountpunkt?
<ppq> einfach die "verwendung" auswählen im entsprechenden dialog
<ppq> ka wie genau das aussieht, merkst du dann schon
<Fjodor3000> ich hab jetzt den free space markiert, einfach auf install now?
<Fjodor3000> die efi partition hab ich als efi nutzen markiert, danke
<ppq> Fjodor3000: du musst noch die partition erstellen
<ppq> bzw. die partitionen
<Fjodor3000> ah ok, wenn ich auf install now gehe, sagt er mir, dass er kein root filesystem hat
<ppq> jo#
<Fjodor3000> wenn ich den free space auswaehle ist allerdings die schaltflaeche "new partition table" ausgegraut
<ppq> du sollst ja auch keine neue partitionstabelle erstellen
<Fjodor3000> ah ok, doppelklick hilft
<ppq> sondern eine neue partition
<ppq> das plus-zeichen
<Fjodor3000> aah ;)
<ppq> kopf anschalten soll helfen
<Fjodor3000> :>
<Fjodor3000> baut er mir die benoetigten partitionen selbst wenn ich ihm eine grosse gebe oder muss ich die alle selbst erstellen>
<Fjodor3000> und: die swap partition legt er in der groesse des rams an?
<Fjodor3000> oder ist die gar nicht dafuer gedacht?
<ppq> du musst dateisystem, größe und mountpunkt selbst festlegen
<ppq> für swap ist die größe des rams plus n kleiner schluck sinnvoll, ja
<Fjodor3000> ist die swap denn obligatorisch? ich hab recht viel ram und werde wohl in den naechsten 1-2 jahren nie an dessen grenzen stossen
<Fjodor3000> oder ist die swap partition auch fuer andere aufgaben zustaendig?
<geser> für suspend z.B.
<ppq> swap brauchst du, wenn du suspend to disk nutzen willst
<ppq> wenn nicht, kannst du es weglassen, ja
<Fjodor3000> ok, danke
<ppq> Fjodor3000: und denk nach der installation daran, die mountoption discard zu setzen für die ext4-rootpartition, damit die ssd trimmen kann
<astroidus> linux ganz ohne swap ???
<ppq> astroidus: ist kein problem wenn der ram nicht knapp ist
<astroidus> noch nie gehört. Hab 7GB und im swap ist immer was drin...
<geser> astroidus: geht, wenn man ausreichend RAM hat, kein Suspend nutzt (und solange keine Anwendung Amok läuft und massig RAM zieht)
<Fjodor3000> ok, ich hab jetzt eine 50GB grosse primaere partition mit mountpoint "/" angelegt
<Fjodor3000> ich werd doch ne swap anlegen, wer weiss, vielleicht nutze ich suspend ja doch ;)
<geser> astroidus: der Linux Kernel nutzt dann zwar auch den Swap, kann aber auch darauf verzichten
<daswort> Haben aber recht viele. astroidus 
<astroidus> aha. Hatte ich mir noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht, aber immer nur Systeme mit Swap gesehen. Man lernt halt nie aus...
<Fjodor3000> ppq: was haeltst du hiervon: https://patrick-nagel.net/blog/archives/337 ?
<astroidus> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wieso in meinem Terminal (Gnome) auf einmal nur noch ein $ erscheint ? Habe 12.04 frisch installiert und einiges mit ner neuen Grafikkarte (GeForce 210) installiert. Ausserdem gehen die Pfeiltasten nicht mehr. Wie kann ich das reparieren ? Entfernen und neu istallieren darf ich wohl nicht.
<ppq> Fjodor3000: das ist stark ssd-spezifisch. ich hab auch ne samsung 830 unter anderem und kann das nicht reproduzieren.
<ppq> Fjodor3000: discard sorgt nur dafür, dass dem controller mitgeteilt wird, welche blöcke frei werden. was er damit tut ist sache des controllers
<ppq> Fjodor3000: von ocz lässt man imho besser sowieso die finger, aber das ist offtopic
<Fjodor3000> aah, cool dass du dich damit schon beschaeftigt hast, dann aktiviere ich discard
<Fjodor3000> ja an ocz werden aktuell nicht allzu viele gute haare gelassen, das stimmt.
<Fjodor3000> hab mich damit nicht sonderlich beschaeftigt, hab die samsung gekauft, weil man davon viel gutes hoert, sie jeder zweite benutzt und der preis auch klar geht ;)
<Fjodor3000> so, installation braucht nen restart. ich danke euch fuer die hilfe, bis spaeter vielleicht ;)
<daswort> openVPN ist doch nicht p2p sondern mit zentralem server oder?
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<apollo13> daswort: was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
<ppq> openvpn nutzt ne client-server-architektur, ja
<apollo13> ist aber dennoch p2p
<daswort> Achso, ich dachte die Quellen die ich gelesen habe wiedersprächen sich - sind falsch. Gibts eine Seite die das schön erklärt?
<apollo13> also die beste ist imo man openvpn -- aber offline lesen, die online version ist buggy was die formatierung betrifft
<daswort> Wie installiert man doch gleich manpages ohne das dazugehörige Programm? :)
<geser> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: Welcome (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> das schaut in der tat weniger buggy aus als das original
<Seymour> Hi, wer hilft mir denn hier mal, ein ssh-Netzwerk oder so was zwischen meinem neuen Desktop und dem Netbook einzurichten, damit ich da die Dateien runtersaugen kann?
<ppq> Seymour: am einfachsten geht das so: auf einem der rechner openssh-server installieren und auf dem anderen filezilla. verbinden, rüberkopieren, fertig
<ppq> auf welchem du was installierst ist dabei egal
<ppq> wenn du kein gui brauchst, scp
<Seymour> aaah
<ppq> (als port in filezilla einfach 22 nehmen, ansonsten fühlt es sich genau so an wie ftp)
<Seymour> ppq also den server hab ich gestern schon aufs netbook, aber muss man den nicht aufrufen oder irgendwiewas?
<ppq> Seymour: nein, der startet automatisch mit beim booten
<Seymour> ppq ... und dann hatte ich gestern noch nen anderen Typ gefragt und der hatte mir nfs eingeredet aber das klappte nicht...
<ppq> Seymour: für "nur kurz was rüberziehen" ist nfs ein bisschen viel des guten
<Seymour> ppq ich hab den filezilla jetzt drauf, aber was trag ich da denn jetzt für Serverdaten ein?
<ppq> Seymour: als hostname die ip oder den hostname (wer hätte das gedacht), als user den normalen usernamen, mit dem du dich auch am rechner einloggst und das entsprechende passwort. port ist wie gesagt 22, standardmäßig.
<Seymour> ppq kann man das irgendwo nachschlagen, ich mach einfach immer den Rechner an und tipp im Schlaf mein passwort
<ppq> Seymour: mit dem befehl "whoami" siehst du deinen aktuellen usernamen ;)
<Seymour> ppq ok, welchen Port denn?
<ppq> Seymour: lies nochmal was ich eben schrieb :p
<Seymour> Oh sorry
<Seymour> ppq klappt nicht.
<ppq> lies das verbindungslog, da steht was los ist
<ppq> in filezilla
<Seymour> ppq  Name or service not known
<ppq> Seymour: dann nimm die ip
<ppq> findest du am zielrechner mit "ip addr" raus
<Seymour> ppq 169.254.1.34/24 wieso steht da dieses /24 am Ende?
<ppq> Seymour: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIDR
<kubine> Title: Classless Inter-Domain Routing – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<ppq> Seymour: kannst du weglassen in filezilla
<Seymour> ICH BIN DRIN! yippie
<Seymour> unfassbar
<ppq> Seymour: einfach, nech? hättest du alles auch selbst hier nachlesen können: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Dateitransfer
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> ppq hab ich, aber es klappte irgendwie nicht und von filezilla steht da nicht EINE Silbe.
<Seymour> ppq Ich bin eigentlich kein dummer Mensch, aber noch KEINE Ubuntu Anleitung in diesem Wiki hat gereicht, damit ich IRGEND etwas allein hinbekam ohne Hilfe.
<Seymour> NICHTS. Absolut ZERO
<ppq> Seymour: weil es nautilus auch von haus aus kann.. das steht da auch. wäre genau so einfach gewesen. aber filezilla ist trotzdem nett
<basti> hmm. sonst noch jemand probleme seit dem ff update? ich habe diverse seiten, bei denen scheinbar was mit js nicht stimmt. zb auf http://www.android-hilfe.de kann ich nicht mehr posten, da ich angeblich zu wenig zeichen eingebe. vor dem update hatte ich das nicht
<ppq> Seymour: das liegt daran, dass das wiki nicht als quelle für copy-paste schritt für shritt anleitungen dient, wie du es anscheinend erwartest. um's selbst lesen, mitdenken und eben auch recherchieren kommt man nicht drumrum
<Seymour> ppq ich hab hier xubuntu, da is thunar drauf und dann stand da nicht wie ich den Servernamen rauskrieg und all das. Diese ganzen verwirrenden Wörter... da fehlt einfach der Adressatenbezug. 
<ppq> Seymour: thunar kann es auch
<ppq> (steht auch drin)
<basti> ok, liegt wohl an noscript
<ppq> egal, wird langsam offtopic
<Seymour> 4,0 MB/s ist das normal? Die beiden Rechnr stecken in einem Switch, der seinerseits am DSL-Router
<pog> wie kann ich einfach den Netztraffic sehen?  ich wollte schauen, was ich ich in youtube downloade.
<pog> hab hier ein paar SAchen gefunden, aber eben einfach :-) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Monitoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> iftop
<jokrebel> Seymour: Sorry, aber "KEINE IRGEND NICHTS ZERO … " nach den wirklich teils sehr guten Ubuntuusers-Wiki-Seiten hingebracht zu habe spricht jetzt nicht grade für Dich - nochmal Sorry </OT>
<maze-m> moinsen! 
<maze-m> hoffe mir kann jemand von euch helfen..... ich möchte gerne unter ubuntu den festplattenschutz wie hier beschrieben aktivieren... --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenschutz
<kubine> Title: Festplattenschutz › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> Aber hab da die Fehlermeldung: "WARNING: Could not find hdaps input device  ..." bekommen
<maze-m> habe nen x61s
<jokrebel> maze-m: Ist es denn sicher, dass das Dein Gerät unterstützt?
<maze-m> jokrebel: ja, bin ich! 
<jokrebel> maze-m: Hoffentlich nicht nur, weil Dein Modell bei "Nicht unterstützte Hardware" nicht genannt ist. Woher weist Du dass es unterstützt wird.
<maze-m> okay, dann weiß ich's daher! 
<maze-m> jokrebel: ich dachte eigentlich, dass das relativ zuverlässig ist....
<jokrebel> maze-m: Und weiter unten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenschutz#Fehlermeldung-WARNING-Could-not-find-hdaps-input-device ist sogar was über genau Deine Fehlermeldung zu finden. (und "dachte" ist meist lontraproduktiv ;-)
<kubine> Title: Festplattenschutz › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> jokrebel: ja, das hab ich ja auch gelesen ;)
<maze-m> aber ich werd nicht ganz schlau daraus....
<maze-m> jokrebel: brauch doch die aktuellen kernel-sourcen, dazu, oder?
<jokrebel> maze-m: tp-smapi-dkms hast Du installiert?
<jokrebel> maze-m: Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<maze-m> ja, tp-smapi-dkms hab ich installiert
<maze-m> hab ubuntu 12.10 ;)
<jokrebel> Und das Modul händisch geladen? bzw. dafür gesorgt, dass es beim Hochfahren geladen wird (und auch neu gebootet)?
<jokrebel> maze-m: Paste doch mal "modinfo hdaps"
<jokrebel> !paste > maze-m
<kubine> maze-m: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<skorpio1> hallo, gibt es einen befehl fuer 'show-desktop'?
<maze-m> jokrebel: jap, mom bitte
<skorpio1> moechte gerne per mausgeste ausloesen
<jokrebel> skorpio1: Was ist "show-desktop"?
<skorpio1> benutze xfce
<skorpio1> dieser button der alle fenster minimiert...
<jokrebel> ah
<jokrebel> skorpio1: Hab jetzt grad kein xfce zur Hand, denke aber dass man (auch) dort eine Tastenkombination dafür festlegen könnte. Schau mal bei den Tastureinstellungen.
<maze-m> jokrebel: ausgabe von modprobe hdaps --> http://pastie.org/6250818
<kubine> Title: #6250818 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<skorpio1> jokrebel: die shotcuts brauchen ja den befehl; aufgelistet ist er so nicht..
<skorpio1> allerdings benutze ich compiz; falls das was aendert
<skorpio1> in dessen settings-manager kann man aber auch keine shortcuts setzen oder so
<jokrebel> maze-m: Mach mal ein "sudo modprobe -v tp_smapi" und dann das selbe von grad nochmal (und wieder pasten)
<jokrebel> maze-m: Und natürlich auch die Ausgabe von erstem!
<maze-m> jokrebel: bei "modprobe -v tp_smapi" sagt'er mir: "FATAL: Module tp_smapi not found."
<maze-m> Also müsste ich das ja schonmal laden....
<jokrebel> maze-m: Mit dem modeprobe würde es geladen werden. Hatte den die Installation "sudo apt-get install tp-smapi-dkms" tatsächlich geklappt?
<jokrebel> maze-m: Und vermutlich muss Dein Rechner dafür natürlich DKMS können, würd ich mal annehmen.
<maze-m> jokrebel: also er sagt mir, wenn ich nochmal ein "apt-get install tp-smapi-dkms" mache: tp-smapi-dkms ist schon die neueste Version.
<jokrebel> maze-m: Ein paar Links noch, sorry, aber ich google auch nur, weil ich da Problem noch nicht selber hatte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DKMS  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TP-SMAPI#ThinkPad-T420-s-T520-W520-X220-bis-Ubuntu-11-04
<kubine> Title: DKMS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> aah, danke :)
<maze-m> jokrebel: hast'de denn auch nen thinkpad?
<jokrebel> maze-m: nö
<maze-m> okay....
<nuser1> hey, ich habe gerade 12.04 lts auf meinem Thinkpad S430 aufgesetzt. Daran ist per Thunderbolt eine externe Grafikkarte, Nvidai 560 Ti angeschlossen ( Die Lösung funktioniert unter Windows, die ins Notebook integrierte 620m ist biosseitig deaktiviert). Die Karte wird per lspci erkannt, auch in den Systemeinstellungen kann ich den fremden Treiber aktvieren, dieser wird aber nicht benutzt
<nuser1> nvidia-detector stürtzt beim beta Treiber und nvidia current ab, nvidia-xconfig geht, nvidia-settings schlägt mir immer nvidia-xconfig vor, jedoch bekomme ich den per vga angeschlossenen Monitor nicht betrieben, was kann ich tun ?
<approach> nuser1, was hasst du vor mit der graka & ubuntu?
<nuser1> ubuntu soll langfristig mein Betriebsystem werden, die Grafikkarte dient der protablen SpieleLösung
<I-Punkt> Kann man die Dash-History löschen? Ich hatte via Wine eine Windowsanwendung installiert. Diese fand man auch in der Dash-Auswahl. Inzwischen ist wine deinstalliert, der ~/.wine entfernt. Leider ist das Symbol des Windows-programms immer noch da und das sogar mehrfach. Weiß jemand Rat?
<nuser1> approach, das ist die Idee http://www.antons.eu/2012/09/thunderbolt-egpu/
<nuser1> funktioniert unter Win7 soweit auch einwandfrei
<approach> nuser1, wie hasst du es mit stromversorgung gemacht
<nuser1> die Grafikkarte mit th05 hat ein eigenes Netzteil, ein umgelötetes xbox360 netzteil mit 200w
<koegs> I-Punkt: https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&client=ubuntu&hs=XNv&channel=fs&q=wine+app+ubuntu+dash+remove&oq=wine+app+ubuntu+dash+remove
<kubine> Title: wine app ubuntu dash remove - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<nuser1> approach, als Gehäuse hab ich ein altes Blaupunktradio passender Größe ausgeschlachtet
<approach> nuser1, hehe nette bastelaktion
<nuser1> approach, hat meinen Desktop komplett ersetzt, fahre damit ein 3 Monitor System (Nb + Monitor + TV), ist ganz lustig
<nuser1> aber leider hab ich gerade keine Idee wie ich unter ubuntu ans laufen kriegen soll
<nuser1> *es
<approach> nuser1, nutzt du freiwillig unity?
<approach> unity = desktion env.
<approach> desktop enviorment
<koegs> approach: du solltest es doch wissen, das ganze allgemein-gequatsche gehört hier nicht hin
<I-Punkt> gefunden: /.local/share/applications
<nuser1> approach, ich benutze das erste mal Linux mit einer grafischen Oberfläche, würdest du mir von unity abraten ?
<num7> Was bringt es eigentlich sich mit "su - newuser" anzumelden und nich "su newuser"? Als bei dem mit "-" kann man sich mit logout abmelden :p
<num7> *also
<koegs> num7: man su lesen :)
<num7> koegs: schon  wieder lesen -.- okay :D
<num7> Ja gud das gleiche wie "-l" -> "an environment similar" to the normal crap xD"
<jokrebel> nuser1: Unity ist schon ok. Sowas ist _immer_ Geschamcksfrage.
<nuser1> jokrebel, natürlich, ich hatte es so interpretiert, als das unity für mein Bedürfnis möglicherweise ungeignet wäre
<num7> Was für ein GUI nehmen eigentlich die Shell-Fetischisten? Wenn man noch nen Webbrowser verwenden will?
<ppq> einen x-beliebigen schlanken window manager und eventuell ein panel
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigene_Desktopumgebung
<kubine> Title: Eigene Desktopumgebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> Huhu! Hat jemand nen Tipp, was ich für nen SSH-Server auf nen Windows-XP-Rechner draufmache, um möglichst problemlos von nem Ubunturechner mit Filezilla draufzukommen?
<koegs> !ot > Seymour 
<kubine> Seymour: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<approach> Seymour , frag deine Windows Leute
<jochen_> Ubuntu one: wenn ich Dateien oder Ordner tauschen möchte, benötigt auch mein Tauschpartner einen ONE-Accound? Das ist wohl nicht bei allen clouds erforderlich. Kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus. 
<astroidus> wahrscheinlich auch offtopic...
<astroidus> jochen: er braucht einen
<jochen_> ok, danke...
<nuser1> ich habe mein Problem mit externer Grafikkarte nochmal aufgearbeitet, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/externe-grafikkarte-an-thinkpad-s430-konfigura/#preview
<kubine> Title: Externe Grafikkarte an Thinkpad S430, Konfigurationsproblem › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<nuser1> kubine, danke
<nuser1> tschüss
<Amkei> hallo, ich nutze noch Gnome2 und würde gern Nautilus anpassen. Konkret möchte ich aus dem Kontextmenü von Nautilus bestimmte Einträge entfernen. Gibt es da einen einfacheren Weg als /usr/share/nautilus/ui/*.xml zu manipulieren?
<germanstudent> Hey, hat jemand schon mal über einen längeren Zeitraum ein live image auf einem USB stick laufen lassen? Möchte einen alten Laptop wieder einsetzen
<PBeck> germanstudent: es soll  immer das live system gestartet werden?
<germanstudent> PBeck, ja, genau. Soll auch nur als "Surfstation" genutzt werden. Habe nur keine Erfahrung wie lang so Standard USB Sticks halten, wenn man sie als live System einsetzt
<PBeck> installation ist keine option?
<PBeck> mir würde es eher um die geschwindigkeit gehen - vorallem da du schreibst - alter laptop
<PBeck> 12.10 überzeugt mich bei der performance mit unity derzeit nicht so.
<germanstudent> PBeck, gaaanz so alt auch noch nicht. Die hdd von dem Teil läuft nicht mehr rund und ersetzen rechnet sich bei dem Teil auch wohl nicht mehr.
<k1l> so ein live system bootet halt wesentlich länger
<k1l> ich würde da eher eine installation machen und den guest account nutzen
<PBeck> germanstudent: usbsticks kosten doch nix mehr, also wenns dir ausreicht kein problem
<germanstudent> Okay, vielen Dank k1l und PBeck. Vielleicht probiere ich es einfach mal aus. :)
<PBeck> wenns nur ums surfen geht ist ja datensicherheit kein problem
<PBeck> wenn der stick das zeitliche segnet wird der zweite gekauft
<Mundus> Hi, ich habe mal wieder ein Problem... Beim Booten von Ubuntu 12.10 (in VirtualBox) bleibt der Startprozess derzeit immer bei Starting Bluetooth daemon stehen. Kann ich diesen Punkt überspringen bzw. reparieren (z.B.: sudo stop bluetooth?)?
<Mundus> strg + c hat im übrigen keinen Erfolg
<micha_> hallo, ich möchte innerhalb meines lan videotelefonie einrichten (vom Kinder ins Arbeitszimmer). Welche Software würdet ihr dafür empfehlen?
<ppq> Mundus: boote doch mal mit der option "noplymouth" und ohne "quiet". http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen#Optionen-beim-GRUB-Auswahlmenue
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> micha_: xmpp (jabber) + jingle kannst du mal probieren
<ppq> micha_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Empathy
<kubine> Title: Empathy › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<micha_> danke!
<Mundus> habe ich, da steht starting bluetooth daemon und dann ist es vorbei....
<Mundus> Merkwürdigerweise scheint dies nur bei Unity zu passieren. Ich konnte durch Strg + Alt + F1 startxfce4 ausführen und jetzt startet das System... Kann mir das jmd. erklären? Bzw. was habe ich an Unity kaputt gemacht und wie behebe ich den Fehler?
<ppq> Mundus: wohl ein grafikproblem. unity braucht wohl 3d-beschleunigung, die vbox nicht bieten kann
<Mundus> ok, aber wieso zeigt er beim Startprotokoll starting bluetooth daemon [ok] und dann passiert nichts mehr? Kann ich das Startskript anpassen, sodass xfce automatisch gestartet wird?
<k1l> was ist das für ein image? eigentlich sollte der in der vbox starten
<ppq> Mundus: "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" und dort user-session=xubuntu setzen
<k1l> und was für optionen hast du da gesetzt oder eben nicht
<Mundus> @k1l: Es war ein Ubuntu image, ich habe an Grub einige Änderungen vorgenommen, das war alles. Oder welche optionen meinst du?
<Mundus> Muss ich greeter-session auch anpassen?
<k1l> kommt auf die grub änderungen an
<ppq> Mundus: greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter kannst du mal testen
<Mundus> Also im grub habe ich nur die Zeile grub_cmdline_default_linux = "i8042.nomux=1 noplymouth" angepasst. Der Passus i8042.nomux=1 soll dafür sein, dass mein Touchpad eingebunden wird.... Ist zwar bei der Virtualisierung witzlos, habe ich aber trotzdem beim Testen erfasst
<Mundus> @ppq: Probiere ich jetzt aus
<k1l> nimm mal das touchpad ding raus
<k1l> du brauchst allerhöchstens die guest additions, sonst nichts
<Mundus> ok, mache ich. das heißt es reicht in Anführungszeichen "noplymouth"
<ppq> ja
<ppq> und update-grub nicht vergessen :)
<Mundus> ;)
<Mundus> Also der Bereich des Startens funktioniert durch die Umstellung von ppq. Ich werde trotzdem den Passus i80... aus Grub entfernen. Danke für die Hilfe, gute Nacht!
<benlu> hoi, wenn man das Paket weechat-scripts installiert. Muss man dann noch die Scripte aus /usr/share/weechat/... noch extra ins ~/.weechat/... rauskopieren oder wie?
<dAnjou> benlu: warum, gehts so nich?
<benlu> hab weechat-curses gestartet und versuche mit /perl list
<benlu> zeigt mir aber an, dass keine Scripte installiert sind.
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-21
<maze-m> moinsen! 
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich beim thinkpad die tasten für pause/stop, next/previous titel eingestellt bekomme unter ubuntu?
<dAnjou> maze-m: ging bei mir einfach so
<maze-m> dAnjou: okay :/.... Dann scheint das bei mir irgendwie nicht zu laufen :(
<dAnjou> maze-m: das hat wahrscheinlich weniger mit marke und modell und den tasten deines notebooks zu tun, als vielmehr mit der desktopumgebung
<maze-m> dAnjou: was hast'n für ne Desktopumgebung?
<dAnjou> maze-m: mach mal nen terminal auf und führe "xev" aus
<dAnjou> maze-m: *du* brauchst hilfe, also solltest du auch deine infos rausrücken ;)
<maze-m> okay, hab ich :)
<maze-m> da bekomm ich nun einiges angezeigt im terminal!
<maze-m> Ja klar, is ja auch nett, dass du mir helfen willst ;)
<dAnjou> maze-m: xev zeigt alle eingaben von maus und tastatur (mindestens)
<dAnjou> wenn du jetz also play oder pause oder so drückst, sollte sich da was tun
<dAnjou> und stell sicher, dass es nich nur Fn is, was es erkennt
<dAnjou> halte Fn gedrückt und drück dann nacheinander play pause usw.
<maze-m> dAnjou: okay, wenn ich FN + Pfeil-Tasten nach oben, unten, links und rechts drücke, kommt das bei raus! --> http://pastie.org/6264651
<kubine> Title: #6264651 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<maze-m> dAnjou: okay, das is die ausgabe :)
<maze-m> dAnjou: wenn ich mal hier gucke, steht da ja, dass ich mir xmodmap installieren sollte! --> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work
<kubine> Title: How to get special keys to work - ThinkWiki (at www.thinkwiki.org)
<dAnjou> maze-m: welche ubuntu version überhaupt. erzähl mal, ich will nich alles aus der nase ziehen
<maze-m> hab ubuntu 12.10 und nen x61s
<maze-m> is aber die 64bit-version von ubuntu!
<dAnjou> und unity nehm ich an
<dAnjou> das is okay, da solltest du nichts brauchen. allerdings hab ich in der ausgabe nix gesehen, was einer solchen taste entspricht
<dAnjou> maze-m: mach das nochmal und achte darauf, dass das kleine weiße fenster den fokus hat
<maze-m> dAnjou: ja genau, hab unity mit drauf
<maze-m> welcher taste meinst'de denn?
<dAnjou> na play (also Fn + ↓ )
<dAnjou> zB
<maze-m> ah, okay! 
<maze-m> dAnjou: so, hab's nochmal getestet und mal den bereich  rauskopiert, wo ich die tasten drücke! --> http://pastie.org/6264687
<kubine> Title: #6264687 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<dAnjou> maze-m: hmm, bin grad nich sicher, ob da die tasten dabei sind. nachvollziehen kann ichs auch nich, mein TP is auf arbeit. hast du mal versucht ne tastenkombi anzulegen?
<maze-m> Nee, das hab ich noch nicht versucht! 
<maze-m> bin ja eh noch dabei, dass soweit alles einzurichten...
<dAnjou> eigentlich hätte ich das auch zuerst vorschlagen sollen
<maze-m> wie kann ich die denn anlegen?
<maze-m> dAnjou: oder besser gesagt.... ich muss ihm da doch irgendwie sagen, dass er beim Drücken der FN + Pfeil nach oben Taste, die Aktion ausführt, oder?
<dAnjou> maze-m: ich kenn unity nich, aber such mal "taste" im dash
<maze-m> okay, gibt nen punkt "tasten"
<maze-m> aber da find ich auch keine FN + irgendwas tasten....
<maze-m> dAnjou: na gut, vielen dank erstmal! 
<maze-m> ich werd nachher nochmal gucken
<dreamon_> Mein root ist voll -> /dev/sda7 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,commit=15) -> /dev/sda7       54931540  52141252         4  100% /
<dreamon_> Würg. Warum? /home ist bei mir auf einer anderen Partition.
<grossing> /tmp gut gefüllt?
<dreamon_> Das problem hab ich heute zum ersten mal.. Aber ich mache gerade ein backup einer defekten Hdd mit -> sudo ddrescue -v -r 0 --force /dev/sde /dev/sdf 
<dreamon_> Aber das sollte doch wohl nicht hier alles vollmachen.*überleg*
<dreamon_> sudo du -h --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev --exclude=/home --max-depth=1 /
<dreamon_> scannt noch.. Ist alles etwas langsamer weil er im Hintergrund noch kopiert.
<dreamon_> Habe mit ->sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean -> 1% Platz machen können. Ist aber jetzt schon wieder bei 100% 
<dreamon_> 7,3M	/tmp
<grossing> eigentlich sollte ddrescue sda7 doch gar nicht anfassen?
<dreamon_> df -h > /dev/sda7        53G     50G   12K  100% /
<dreamon_> So ist es. Daten gehen ja von HDD zu HDD. Aber die Source HDD ist ziemlich defekt. Eventuell lagert er da krams aus?
<dreamon_> 53GB für / ohne /home sollte doch ausreichen.
<grossing> dann sollte er bald Fehlermeldungen bringen
<dreamon_> Nun ich hab ja gepennt. Bin gerade aufgewacht und wollte schauen wie weit er ist, da hat mich die meldung aufgemerkt, dass das Wurzelverzeichnis voll sei. 4kb oder so ;)
<grossing> je nachdem was du sonst so laufen hast, kann es schon sein, daß dir / gefüllt wird
<grossing> ftp-Server o.ä. laufen in der Regel nicht unter /home
<dreamon_> Achje. Ich hab mich schon gefreut daß das ddrescue durch gelaufen ist. Jetzt fängt der nochmal von vorne an. Eiei.. das wird ne lange N8
<grossing> hast schon ein verdächtiges Verzeichnis gefunden?
<dreamon_> Der scannt immer noch.
<dreamon_> 1 /
<dreamon_> 4,0K	/selinux
<dreamon_> 204K	/srv
<dreamon_> 20K	/.kde
<dreamon_> 3,1G	/lib
<dreamon_> 328M	/opt
<dreamon_> 826M	/boot
<dreamon_> 4,6M	/run
<dreamon_> 7,3M	/tmp
<grossing> vielleicht mal /var/log checken. NIcht daß dir eine Logdatei ein bissl arg groß wird
<dreamon_> 16K	/.local
<dreamon_> 4,0K	/.snapshots
<dreamon_> 216K	/mnt
<dreamon_> soweit ist er im moment
<grossing> hey dafür gibt es pastebin!
<dreamon_> Ich weiß. aber im moment ist ja nix los .. Ok. nächstes mal.
<grossing> hast mal /var/log gecheckt?
<dreamon_> kerne
<dreamon_> ups -> kern.log und syslog sind beide 7.6GB groß
<dreamon_> Vermutlich die Fehlermeldungen wegen der defekten HDD
<grossing> autsch
<grossing> sollten trotzdem noch 38GB übrig bleiben ;)
<dreamon_> Wie kann ich mir die letzten sagen wir 50Zeilen des logs anschauen.. mit less oder wie war das doch gleich.
<grossing> was auch noch sein kann: viele kleine Dateien. Mach mal df -ih
<grossing> du suchst $ tail -n 50
<grossing> um zu schauen, ob was dazukommt $ tail -f DATEI
<dreamon_> Ist ist so beschäftigt. jeder befehl dauert ewig. -> Ohje lauter I/O error.. von sde.
<dreamon_> Darf ich die beiden Logs einfach löschen?
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1695852/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<grossing> könnte eine doofe Idee sein. 
<grossing> lieber logrotate manuell anstupsen
<grossing> du willst syslog oder was da werkelt nicht einfach die Datei unterm Hintern wegziehen
<dreamon_> Ok. Dachte wenns nur logs sind. Wäre es egal. Aber dann lass ich das mal besser.
<grossing> sonst solltest zumindest gleich ein $ sudo /sbin/killall -HUP syslogd          hinterherschicken 
<dreamon_> wird logrotate als sudo aufgerufen?
<grossing> wenn du die nur löschst wirst du keine logs mehr bekommen bis zum Neustart
<grossing> ja, solche Aktionen brauchen superuser- Rechte
<grossing> aber bitte Doku (manpage) lesen!
<grossing> ich muß dringend ins Bett. Gute Nacht und viel Erfolg.
<dreamon_> grossing,  DANKE!! -> 27G	/usr -> dat iss voll
<grossing> :)
<dreamon_> Guten N8/Morgen
<daveyg1> hello
<Minipluto> Ich speichere meine aktuelle Java-Version immer unter /opt/java/32/jre_version bzw. /opt/java/64/jre_version und ändere dann immer die Verlinkung im Alternativensystem und ~./mozilla/plugins (fürs Java-Applet). Spricht etwas dagegen, die Versionierung im Installationspfad weg zu lassen, damit man die bei einem Update die Neuverlinkung spart?
<Minipluto> damit man _sich_ die Neuverlinkung spart
<dreamon> Habe eine riesige syslog.1 im /var/log Verzeichnis. Darf ich die Löschen.. ich brauch Platz.. die ist fast 9GB groß
<dreamon> df
<_moep_> ja
<Minipluto> dreamon: wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, kannst du die doch auch erst mal zippen oder nicht? 
<dreamon> Ich schieb sie mal weg. dann hab ich ein Backup. Die / ist komplett voll. auch kern.log ist so groß. 
<Minipluto> dreamon: läuft die Kiste schon so viele Jahre am Stück?
<dreamon> Nein, ich kopiere gerade eine Defekte Festplatte. Und das system loggt jeden Fehler mit.. jetzt bläst er die logs so auf, das hier alles voll läuft
<Minipluto> ach so… na wenn die Ursache sowieso bekannt ist, sehe ich auch nichts, was dagegen spricht
<dreamon> Das log wird scheinbar "daily" komprimiert, so gegen 7:40 hier. Aber aus Platzmangel geht das auch nicht mehr 0Bytes free. würg
<dreamon> Mich wundert das die Kiste noch läuft. Hab schon ein paar sachen deinstalliert.
<exoon> Guten Morgen. Wie bekomme ich die [OPTIONS] von mount -t ecryptfs [SRC DIR] [DST DIR] -o [OPTIONS] in die fstab?
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: sorry, aber das ist ein aboluter RTFM.
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: man fstab.
<exoon> ach, ich hab bei ecryptfs nachgeschaut.
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: alternativ reichts wahrscheinlich schon die fstab aufzumachen und eins und eins zusammenzuzählen.
<exoon> nagut die options die dort hintendran stehen, sind ja fstab optionen und keine vom Filesystem.
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: glaubst du oder weisst du?
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: wenn du es weisst, *woher*?
<exoon> LetoThe2nd, vermutung
<LetoThe2nd> ...
<exoon> so, defaults,user,noatime,noauto,ecryptfs_cipher=aes geht schon mal nicht : Error attempting to evaluate mount options: [-22] Invalid argument
<geser> kannst du mal die komplette Zeile in deiner fstab mal zeigen?
<exoon> ok ... sollte man schon mit sudo mounten, dann geht es ....... :)
<exoon> allerdings wäre es mir lieber, wenn ich als user mounten könnte, das habe ich aber nicht hinbekommen.
<nunatak> hallo. wie ist denn der terminal befehl um den ubuntuone-client zu starten. ich finde keinen starter und ubuntuone-launch bringt nix
<Joschii> moinmoin
<Yoshimo> grüß euch, jedes mal wenn ich mein System starte, bekomme ich folgende Meldung zu sehen sobald ich auf das Glühbirnensymbol nahe der Uhrzeit klicke
<Yoshimo> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iicj9Js8
<Yoshimo> wie bekomme ich das los?
<Yoshimo> strg+alt+escape, ist nicht wirklich gut
<dadrc> In welcher Form? Popup?
<Yoshimo> richtig, das Fenster erscheint wenn ich aus Neugier auf die Glühbirne klicke
<Yoshimo> es ist nur so wahnsinnig breit, dass ich kein Foto gemacht hab
<dadrc> Kubuntu?
<Yoshimo> genau
<dadrc> Benutzt du einen Proxy für die Updates?
<Yoshimo> absolut nicht nein
<dadrc> Guck mal hier, die schlagen 'ne einfache Lösung vor: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58340-Yellow-light-bulb-icon-Bug-light&p=295437&viewfull=1#post295437
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Yellow light bulb icon: Bug light? - Page 2 (at www.kubuntuforums.net)
<dadrc> Kann nicht sagen, ob es klappt, hab den Bug noch nie gesehen
<iuris> Hallo Zusammen. Ich habe ein Problem. Ich suche eine Bücherverwaltung; ich wollte Alexandria installieren, den PPA hab ich mir besorgt, es kommt aber der fehler "alexandria hat keinen installationskandidaten"
<LetoThe2nd> iuris: a) apt-get update gemacht? b) ist da auch ein paket für deine (welche?) ubuntu-version drin?
<iuris> apt-get habe ich gerade eben gemacht, hilft trotzdem nichts; ich habe Ubuntu 12.10 
<LetoThe2nd> iuris: legst du mal ne ausgabe von apt-get update in ein pastebin, bitte?
<geser> um welches PPA handelt es sich?
<geser> fall es um das PPA von alexendria-team geht, das hat nur Pakete für Precise (12.04)
<iuris> hier die ausgabe von apt-get update [paste:413612:update]
<LetoThe2nd> iuris: den ganzen link, bitte :)
<iuris> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413612/
<kubine> Title: update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<iuris> entschuldigt bitte, ich bin noch ganz neu dabei, ubuntu läuft erst seit zwei tagen hier; ich bin von windows gewechselt 
<LetoThe2nd> iuris: wie geser sagte, geht nur bis 12.04 in dem ppa
<LetoThe2nd> iuris: schon ok :)
<LetoThe2nd> iuris: bisher stellst du dich für nen neuling echt gut an dann :)
<iuris> ah okay schade
<iuris> dann ist das wiki überholt 
<geser> btw: kann man kubine nicht beibringen das [paste:413612:update] in eine URL umzuwandeln?
<LetoThe2nd> iuris: jein... oben steht ja schon, getestet für :)
<iuris> ah okay
<iuris> danke
<LetoThe2nd> iuris: sorry, wriklich mehr kannich aber gerade auch nicht beitragen.
<iuris> sonst kennt niemand eine alternative um bücher zu verwalten ? 
<LetoThe2nd> geser: wär mal innovativ :)
<dadrc> ebooks? calibre
<iuris> ne leider keine ebooks, alles analog ;-) 
<gugaua> wenn ich ein mysql bakup mit "mysqldump -p dadenbankname > backupname" gesichert habe stimmt es dann wenn ich "mysqldump -p dadenbankname < backupname" mache das ich es zurückspiele?
<dAnjou> gugaua: sollte alles im wiki stehen
<dAnjou> gugaua: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Backup#Logisches-Backup
<kubine> Title: Backup › MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gugaua> dAnjou: ja im wiki steht nur das ich "mysql -p > sicherungsname" brauche ohne den datenbankennamen einzugeben
<dAnjou> gugaua: dann lies es nochmal
<gugaua> wenn ich mache "mysql -p < datenbankenname" schreibt er ERROR 1046 (3D000) at line 22: No database selected
<gugaua> fast so wie es in der anleitung steht ohne den -u aber ich bin eh mit root drinnen
<gugaua> keine idee?
<TheInfinity> gugaua: mysql root != shell login root.
<gugaua> hmm scheint das cih die datenbank erst erstellen muss da kommt mir nur der fehler wenn ich ein "-" habe z.b. "daten-bank"
<gugaua> kann ich eine datenbank erstellen mit - im namen?
<gugaua> habs mit `
<gugaua> nächstes problem ich bekomme no database selected
<gugaua> das gleich wie vorher
<gugaua> hat er ein problem das der name "daten-bank" ist?
<gugaua> mit einen "-"
<gugaua> ich kann keine datenbank importieren weiß jemand wieso?
<joogi> gugaua: also cmd import mysql schaut so aus: mysql -u [user] -p [dbname] < [sqlfile]
<gugaua> joogi: super danke!!! jetzt gehts! :)
<dAnjou> gugaua: hättest du ordentlich gelesen, wär dir das auch gleich klar gewesen
<dAnjou> zitat: "Möchte man z.B. nur die Datenbank "foobar" sichern, so lautet der Befehl: mysqldump -u root -p foobar > sicherung.sql"
<gugaua> das problem ist das ich die datenbank auf einen neuen server übertragen habe und beim importieren muss man leere datenbanken erstellen sonst gehts nicht
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Kann man irgendwo sehen, was Skripte, die über cron ausgeführt wurden, ausgegeben haben? Ich habe bisher nur heraus gefunden, dass in der syslog steht, dass cron allgemein ein bestimmtes Skript ausgeführt hat.
<NTQ> Und es steht ganz oft -- MARK -- drin. Was bedeutet das?
<dAnjou> NTQ: scripte sollten sich selbst darum kümmern
<apollo13> NTQ: das ist nur ein MARK
<koegs> NTQ: Stichwörter, StdErr umleiten oder Logging im Script einbauen oder mit tee aufrufen
<apollo13> und ganz oft glaub ich dir nicht
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen
<kubine> Title: Umleitungen › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> das sind alle 20 minuten oer default
<dAnjou> NTQ: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/40623/where-does-the-output-go-from-at-and-cron-jobs
<kubine> Title: Where does the output go from `at` and `cron` jobs - Unix and Linux (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<dAnjou> google und so
<NTQ> Ja, okay. Ich dachte da gäbe es bereits einen Log für. Danke. Das reicht mir schon :)
<dAnjou> wir sind nach wie vor kein ersatz
<apollo13> dAnjou: ach du zeigst es ja ausgezeichnet vor *duck und weg*
<dAnjou> NTQ: meine google anfrage war: "where does the output of cron go"
<NTQ> Googeln tu ich immer bevor ich hier wieder in den IRC komme, aber ich hab immer nur den syslog gefunden und der half mir nict weiter. ich schau mal den link von dAnjou an
<dAnjou> NTQ: googlest du auf deutsch oder englisch?
<NTQ> bei sowas meistens direkt english.
<NTQ> hab aber wohl nicht lange genug gegoogelt ;)
<dAnjou> dann musst du wohl kreativer werden ;)
<just187> Hi, eine meiner platten hat einen fehler. Mit fsck.ext4 /dev/sdd4 sagt er mir ich soll -b 8193 verwenden was auch nicht funktioniert .. was kann ich tun?
<daswort> Kann man sich mit ls auch die Mount-Punkte gleich mit anzeigen lassen?
<just187> einfach "mount" eingeben und gut?
<nuser1> hallo, ich bin mit meinem Problem mit externer Grafikkarte schon weiter, sie steuert den externen Monitor per vga an, allerdings nur in 1360x768, ich würde aber gerne mit 1680x1050 fahren, was muss ich in die xorg eintragen ? näheres hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/externe-grafikkarte-an-thinkpad-s430-konfigura/
<kubine> Title: Externe Grafikkarte an Thinkpad S430, Konfigurationsproblem › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> just187: ich würde es gerne im file listing haben…
<just187> daswort: glaube nicht das das geht .. 
<ppq> nuser1: guck mal hier rein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<kubine> Title: XServer Modelines › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: geht nicht, wenn dann musst du so ne art rekombinations-script schreiben.
<daswort> gut dann werde ich das wohl machen müssen.
<nuser1> ppq, danke
<daswort> Danke LetoThe2nd just187 
<stevieh> nuser1: warum machst du das da, was du da machst?
<nuser1> stevieh, weil ich so ein äußert leistungsfähiges und dennoch portables System, das es mit fast allen Dektopsystem aufnehmen kann
<nuser1> *habe
<stevieh> nuser1: ist aber eheer ein Thema für Offtopic... aber "lohnt" sich das unter Linux?
<nuser1> stevieh, das will gerade herausfinden, unter win7 geht es wunderbar, aber ich denke schon, auch wenn es wohl recht kompliziert wird
<stevieh> nuser1: da bin ich neugierig... aber das eher im #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<daswort> Wie ist ein Platte angeschlossen wenn die Gerätedatei mit hd anfängt?
<just187> ide
<daswort> Ach das ist doch nur bei alten Maschinen so? Sonst ist das doch auch immer sd
<just187> sd = sata
<daswort> hmm "Seit Einführung von Ubuntu 7.04 im April 2007 werden allen Festplatten mit sd angesprochen."
<daswort> ist das auch bei debian so?
<nuser1> leider hat das hinzufügen der Modeline Modeline "1680x1050@60.00" ... nichts gebracht, ich hänge immer noch bei 1360x760
<just187> also ich kenn das nur so das ide platten hda hdb usw heisen
<k1l_> just187: das ist bei ubuntu schon sehr lange nicht mehr so
<just187> asche auf mein haupt :D
<just187> bin halt alt
<daswort> Hmm, fdisk zeigt aber nur hdb an und sda bis sdc. Wo ist da hda?
<just187> (früher) kam das einfach darauf an wo die platte angeschlossen war ... primary = hda secondary = hdb
<nunatak> hallo. mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass irgendwas schief gelaufen ist bei der installation. ich hatte eine eigene 500gb partition als /home vorgesehen. jetzt wird allerdings /home als ein teil der sehr kleinen (30gb) / root-partition genutzt. die ist damit gleich voll. kann ich nachträglich die richtige partition als /home zuweisen?
<just187> bzw. primary master = hda primary slave = hdb
<ppq> nuser1: hast du auch die werte danach neu berechnen lassen? das in anführungszeichen ist nur der name
<nuser1> ppq, ich habe per gtf das rausbekommen : Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync
<daswort> just187: aber der master müsste doch bei fdisk angezeigt werden…
<nuser1> und das eingetragen Modeline "1680x1050@60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync
<ppq> joa, sieht gut aus eigentlich
<just187> daswort: wie meinste das ... fdisk zeigt doch nicht an, an welchem bus die platte hängt
<nuser1> einzige unterschied ist, das auf dem notebookdisplay steht: could not write bytes: Broken pipe
<daswort> achso :) just187 
<just187> haste die maschine bei dir oder biste da remote?`
<k1l_> nunatak: man kann die /home nachträglich noch auf eine andere partition/platte umziehen
<k1l_> !home_umziehen > nunatak 
<kubine> nunatak: Informationen zu Home_umziehen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<nuser1> und sowohl das nvidia-settings als auch ubuntu anzeigen zeigen maximal 1360*760 an
<k1l_> nunatak: wenn die partition "nur" falsch gemountet ist, dann musst du nur den fstab eintrag anpassen.
<nunatak> k1l_,  super danke. mal sehen ob ich damit zurecht komme
<nunatak> die partition befindet sich unter /media/nunatak/irgendwaskrytisches
<nunatak> wieso alle partitionen und externen laufwerke unter /media nochmal unter /nunatak gesammelt werden weiß ich auch nicht
<ppq> für mehrbenutzersysteme ist das sinnvoll. ist standard in neueren ubuntuversionen
<fjodor> hi ich hab das hier schon mal gestellt, aber leider die antwort vergessen. hab nen laptop mit einer 64gb ssd und möchte die alte durch eine 250gb ssd ersetzen wie übertrage ich am besten das aktuelle system auf die neue ssd? zur verfügung steht nur ein laptop und usb sata adapter
<ppq> fjodor: live-cd und cp -a
<nunatak> .... /nunatak ist eigentlich mein home verzeichnis
<ppq> und halt bootloader neu machen
<ppq> im chroot
<fjodor> mmh ok
<nunatak> ah ok
<fjodor> ppq: vielleicht rsync?
<ppq> fjodor: geht auch, jo. achte halt drauf dass immer die besitzer/rechte erhalten bleiben, siehe manpage
<fjodor> ok bye
<ppq> dass man die uuid in der fstan anpassen muss, merkt er hoffentlich dann selbst, hihi
<stevieh> ich würde wie immer clonezilla empfehlen...
<koegs> oder einfach nen dd, wenn man faul ist
<ppq> kommt das mit ssds klar, stevieh? bzgl. alignment
<ppq> das eher nich, koegs 
<koegs> ach, alignment, was soll der geiz :D
<k1l_> ich hab meine sdd einfach ge'dd't
<stevieh> ppq: hoer auf ihn... ich bin auch so aligned :-)
<k1l_> das trimmt sich doch eh selbst
<ppq> joa, trim ist nicht das problem
<ppq> aber wenn das alignment vermurkst ist, werden immer zwei sektoren gelesen/beschrieben statt einem
<k1l_> jo das stimmt wohl, da muss man einfach beim erstellen der partitionen aufpassen
<nunatak> ok ich bin soweit durch. das einzige was in dem artikel nicht beschrieben ist. wie kann ich den fstab eintrag über die konsole vornehmen, ohne graphische gui??
<nunatak> denn die alte /home habe ich mittlerweile gelöscht. somit lässt sich gedit bzw. plume nicht mehr verwenden. aus irgendeinem grund
<nunatak> ich hab die UUID vorliegen muss nur den eintrag vornehmen
<nunatak> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen#Neue-Home-Partition-verwenden
<kubine> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nunatak> ok. mit nano.
<gugaua> .
<nunatak> Alles wunderbar! Danke k1l_ !
<Herp> Jemand eine Ahnung wann Ubuntu for Phone endlich kommt? :3
<LetoThe2nd> Herp: am tag nach dem welttrolltag, und zwei tage später ist dann der internationale gedenktag für kindersoldaten die in klamewars waren....
<LetoThe2nd> s/klamewars/flamewars/
<Herp> Ich mein natürlich die Developer Preview die heute noch kommen sollte -.-
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde schätzen um 24:61, hängt aber von der zeitzone ab in der spacemark gerade landet....
<nunatak> gibt's denn dafür auch ne PPA? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit
<kubine> Title: “gedit” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<Herp> Bist ja ein ganz schlagfertiger...
<nunatak> weil ich gedit nur version 2.6 in synaptic anbeoten bekomme. das r-plugin braucht aber v3+
<LetoThe2nd> Herp: übersetzung: <zwischendenzeilen>keineahnungwasidePRabteilungvoncanonicalmachtwennsdaististsdaundvorherhaltnicht</zwischendenzeilen>
<Herp> danke ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Herp: im allgemeinen, egal was canonical ankündigt: 1tag addieren fertig. dann ists unabhängig von nägelkaunerdfaktor und zeitzone da.
<k1l_> Herp: #ubuntu-phone
<Herp> werd ich nächstes mal bedenken LetoThe2nd, und merci k1l_ 
<dAnjou> nunatak: das ist der eintrag vom paket, das in den quellen is. da gibts kein PPA.
<dAnjou> nunatak: und warum hast du nur 2.6?
<nunatak> bzw. 2.30 hab ich 
<nunatak> keine ahnung. linuxmint quellen
<k1l> m( dann frag den linux mint support
<nunatak> das sind aber die offiziellen Ubuntu 12.10 quellen
<nunatak> so steht's jedenfalls in der paketquelle
<k1l> in den offiziellen ubuntu quellen sind unter garantie keine linux mint quellen drin
<k1l> wenn du mint hast dann frag die mint jungs, das hat schon seinen grund
<nunatak> ;)
<k1l> !mint > nunatak 
<kubine> nunatak: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<BlackMage2> gibt irgendwelche großen unterschiede zwischen 12.4 und 12.10?
<apollo13> 6 monate
<k1l> BlackMage2: ja. 12.04 ist eine lts version
<k1l> !lts > BlackMage2 
<kubine> BlackMage2: Informationen zu LTS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS
<nunatak> k1l, I know! Aber danke!
<k1l> nunatak: dann hat sich das mit dem support hier jetzt erledigt. wie du merkst hat mint nämlich andere versionen und bevor man wieder stundenlang probleme diskutiert die unter ubuntu keine sind gehst du direkt die mint jungs fragen
<BlackMage2> ich meine von der software, irgendwelche große Änderungen?
<apollo13> natürlich
<apollo13> massig neue versionen
<k1l> BlackMage2: da dier release 6 monate später war hat es meist 6monate neuere versionen
<apollo13> sonst wäre ja auch nicht viel sinn in nem neuen release
<BlackMage2> ich frage mal anders: soll ich mir die neuste Version holen oder die LTS?
<k1l> BlackMage2: das entscheidest du am einfachsten selber. möchtest du alle 6 monate upgraden oder lieber mal 3-5 Jahre ohne upgrade auskommen. sind dir neue programmversionen wichtig? etc.
<BlackMage2> k1l: ja, neue programmversionen sind mir schon wichtig
<k1l> ja dann ist doe frage doch schon beantwortet
<fjodor> ppq: wenn ich ubuntu 12.10 von usb starte komme ich zu einem loginscreen von dem ich die logindaten nicht weiß. ubuntu ubuntu funktioniert nicht
<ppq> fjodor: user ubuntu, passwort leer
<ppq> also nix schreiben, einfach enter
<fjodor> :(
<fjodor> grrr
<fjodor> danke
<BlackMage2> ich überlege grade ob ich die 32 oder 64 bit nehmen soll. was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
<apollo13> 64
<fjodor> ppq geht nicht :(
<BlackMage2> aber einige Pakete laufen damit nicht
<fjodor> Ubuntu; ubuntu, geht beides nicht
<fjodor> was sind die logindaten für ubuntu live usb 12.10?
<apollo13> BlackMage2: was willst du überhaupt ne empfehlung wenn du eh nicht drauf hörst?
<BlackMage2> ich hab nicht gesagt dass ich nich drauf höre
<k1l> BlackMage2: welche pakete laufen nicht?
<BlackMage2> verschiedene
<k1l> die da wären?
<fjodor> ppq: mmh md5 ist wohl falsch....
<Fussel> neu laden fjodor 
<BlackMage2> ich weis einfach nicht was ich nehmen soll
<apollo13> BlackMage2: dann horch doch auf uns
<apollo13> sagen, programme gehen darauf nicht und dann kein einziges nennen können ist mit verlaub etwas schwach
<Fussel> kommt auch darauf an, ob man diese programme auch braucht
<apollo13> naja wenn man keines nennen kann stellt sich die frage nicht wirklich
<Fussel> hrhr, joa
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon dass 32 bit programme in 64 bit systemen rennen
<BlackMage2> also gut, ich werde einfach die 64 bit version nehmen
<BlackMage2> apollo13: wie dass denn?
<apollo13> ?
<k1l> BlackMage: also kennst du keine pakete die mit 64bit probleme haben? warum denn dann die angst vor 64bit?
<BlackMage> das kenn ich von Windows so
<Fussel> ich wüsste n par ppa, ist aber nur wichtig wenn man regelmäßig handys flasht
<k1l> BlackMage: ok, dafür bist du aber im falschen channel, wenn du windows support willst
<apollo13> windows 32 bit programme die in 64 bit nicht gehen? das wäre mir neu
<astroidus> Hat jemand ne Ahnung von einer nvidia geforce 210 unter 12.04 und nem 2. Monitor in Form eines HD-TV über hdmi (erster über VGA) ?
<Fussel> joa, kann ich mir gut vorstellen
<ppq> astroidus: wenn du den proprietären nvidiatreiber nutzt, geht das mit 'gksudo nvidia-setting'. das hält aber nur bis zum reboot. für langfristige konfiguration: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/disper
<kubine> Title: Disper › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<astroidus> disper .... aha, darüber bin ich noch nicht gestolpert. Und dass man nvidia-settings nur mit gksu geht, ist eigentlich klar, war aber vielleicht zu euphorisch wegen der neuen graka... was ist disper ? Sitze gerade nicht an meiner Kiste.
<ppq> astroidus: im grunde ein skript, das sich automatisch darum kümmert, dass deine multimonitorkonfiguration gesetzt wird. steht alles im wiki
<astroidus> ich les mal...
<astroidus> Ne andere Frage noch: Habe mein Audio eingrichtet für mein Musikhobby, Pulse, Jack und so. Jetzt zeigt mein Gnome-Terminal nur noch ein $ als Prompt, nicht mehr den Pfad. Hab es schon neu installiert mit purge. Ein anderer Effekt ist, dass die Pfeiltasten nur noch Zeichen auf der Konsole generieren, keine Funktion.
<astroidus> Sprach und Tastatureinstellungen sind nicht geändert
<Dennis84> hi leute
<Dennis84> kennt jmd nen webproxy, der multilink-fähig ist?
<jokrebel> Dennis84: Hat das denn was mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun? (Siehe Topic)
<astroidus> ppq und kubine: Danke, das Disper wird es wohl sein ! Probiers direkt aus, wenn ich zu Hause bin...
<ppq> !bot > astroidus 
<kubine> astroidus: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<ppq> ;)
<astroidus> öhh ! ??? Wie macht man hier smileys ? Ein Bot.... soso
<ppq> astroidus: dein thunderbird interpretiert ; - ) zusammengeschrieben anscheinend als smiley und stellt ihn so dar
<astroidus> aha, danke
<astroidus> Wie ich mein Terminal wieder normal bekomme, würde ich trotzdem gerne wissen. Nervt...
<ppq> astroidus: guck mal in deine ~/.bashrc, ob da PS1 oder PS2 gesetzt sind
<astroidus> ok
<ppq> bzw. einfach echo $PS1
<ppq> wenn da folgendes rauskommt, ist alles normal:       \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<Dennis84> jokrebel: sorry, dachte nicht, dass das so sensibel gehandhabt wird :)
<astroidus> ppq, genau so ist PS1 gesetzt
<dadrc> Sicher, dass das bash ist und nicht irgendwas deine Shell auf dash oder so umgestellt hat?
<jokrebel> Dennis84: Kein Problem. Aber genau _deswegen_, um auch mal was nicht speziell Ubuntu-Bezogenes zu bereden haben wir ja extra den Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<astroidus> könnt Sohnemann gewesen sein ... muss erstmal finden, wo das definiert ist... aus Kommandozeile bin ich lange raus gewesen...
<mmn> hi. Hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit ubuntu und uefi-Computern?
<bekks> Bestimmt. Was bekommen wir für die Teilnahme an deiner Umfrage? :)
<Satorisanja> Hallo guten Abend
<Satorisanja> Kann man ubuntu 10.04 LTS und kubuntu zusammen stellen?
<fbausch> Satorisanja: was meinst du damit?
<Satorisanja> fbausch, ich meine ob man die KDE Oberfläche auf die ubuntu 10.04 lts oberfläche stellen kann.
<Fuchs> Ja
<Satorisanja> Hallo Fuchs
<Fuchs> hoi 
<astroidus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop vielleicht
<Fuchs> kubuntu-desktop 
<Fuchs> aber sonst: ja
<astroidus> jou
<BlackMage> Satorisanja: du kannst KDE auch unter Ubuntu installieren
<Satorisanja> BlackMage, genau das hatte ich vor. Nur ich bin mir nicht Sicher ob die Programme nicht auch ersetzt werden müssen.
<BlackMage> oh, hat Fuchs ja schon beantwortet
<BlackMage> installier einfach kubuntu-desktop
<BlackMage> dann werden dieselben Pakete installiert wie bei Kubuntu
<Satorisanja> ok
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Läuft prima nebeneinander. Und Du kannst dann im Loginscreen auswählen was Du gerade für GUI starten willst.
<dennis_> Guten Abend zusammen....
<dennis_> Ich habe ein wenig Panik nach der Installation von Xubuntu über Windows 7... kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<jokrebel> dennis_: Bestimmt. Aber halt nur wenn Du Dein Problem schilderst.
<dennis_> Okay, ich versuche es: Ausgangssituation ist: Windows 7 auf C, Daten auf D und E
<dennis_> Dann Xubuntu Live gestartet und mit der Option "Windows ersetzen" installiert.
<bekks> Dann ist Windows jetzt weg. :)
<dennis_> Ich dachte naiverweise, dass nur die C Partition betroffen ist
<dennis_> Nun finde ich meine Daten nicht wieder.....
<dennis_> Windows weg ist okay... ;-)
<dennis_> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die alten Partitionen noch irgendwie zu mounten?
<jokrebel> dennis_: Zeig mal als erstes ein "sudo fdisk -l" in einem PasteBinService, bitte.
<dennis_> [paste:413617:sudo fdisk -l]
<dennis_> Geht das so?
<dennis_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413617/
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dennis_: Da ist nix mehr von Windows. Sorry.
<dennis_> Oh oh..... 
<Monty_> mit ein bisschen glück wurde der daten-bereich noch nicht überschrieben...aber du bräuchtest ein backup der partitionstabelle...
<dennis_> Gibt es Möglichkeiten wenigstens Teile zu retten?
<dennis_> Partitionstabelle habe ich sicher nicht gerettet...
<jokrebel> dennis_: Zumindest nicht auf dieser Festplatte. Da hast Du wohl "gesamte Festplatte verwenden" ausgewählt?
<Monty_> alternativ geht's nur noch mit sektorbasierter datenrettung mit tools wie testdisk, smartrecovery, ontrack, ...
<dennis_> Hmm... an die Option kann ich mich nicht erinnern.. ging ja quasi alles automatisch.
<Monty_> allderings können da nur dateien widerhergestellt werden, die nicht fragmentiert sind, und die sich irgendwie binär erkennen lassen
<dennis_> Das würde ich gerne versuchen.. hab auch vermieden groß auf der HD rumzuschreiben.
<jokrebel> dennis_: Naja - nach "neben vorhandenem installieren" oder "gesamte Platte verwenden" wurdest Du ziemlich sicher gefragt.
<Monty_> dann würde ich die festplatte nicht mehr produktiv verwenden, also nicht so, dass daten geschrieben werden, in dem du z.b. xubuntu davon startest...
<Monty_> sicherheitshalber kannst du auch ein image der platte erstellen, und testdisk z.b. darauf anwenden
<dennis_> @jokrebel: Ja das stimmt.. ich hatte nur geglaubt, das bezieht sich auf die Systempartition....
<Monty_> früher vielleicht mal eine kopie/backup gemacht, wo die part-tabelle drauf sein könnte?
<dennis_> @Monty: woher bekomme ich "testdisk"?
<dennis_> Nee sicher nicht.
<Monty_> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk, bin mir nicht sicher, ob's im repo ist
<jokrebel> dennis_: Du installierst zusätzlich ein neues Betriebssystem (Operation am offenen Herzen) hast aber kein aktuelles Backup Deiner (zumindest wichtigsten9 Daten?
<dennis_> Doch.. ich habe ein Backup... allerdings nicht fürchterlich aktuell (ca. 2 Monate).
<jokrebel> dennis_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<Monty_> welche art backup?
<kubine> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dennis_> Im Endeffekt ist das kein Weltuntergang, aber ich hatte ein wenig Hoffnung das da mehr geht.
<Monty_> dennis_: ist das backup ein image, oder sind nur dateien rüberkopiert worden?
<dennis_> "Nur" Dateien.. deswegen bin ich mir auch recht sicher, dass ich keine Partitionstabelle habe..
<dennis_> btw.: klasse wie ihr mich unterstützt! :-)
<jokrebel> dennis_: Bitte in Zukunft vor so massiven Änderungen die Aktuallität des Backups überprüfen und ggf. nachbessern _vor_ größeren Installationen.
<dennis_> Und das als Elektrotechniker.... :-/
<jokrebel> …lass das mal nicht Deinen Chef wissen </OT>
<Monty_> dennis_: probier dein glück mit testdisk oder smartrecovery  (beide free), aber starte die umgebung dafür von 'ner anderen platte...evtl. kannst du's sogar im ubuntu-live installieren...
<dennis_> Ich werde es versuchen! Vielen Dank..
 * jokrebel würde das auch unbedingt aus nem Live-System heraus machen, hat aber nicht viel Hoffnung.
<dennis_> Dann vielleicht bis später... :-)
<jokrebel> das war ziemlich sicher vorher NTFS und wurde umpartitioniert und neu formatiert; vielleicht sogar noch in der Größe verändert. Da wir viel Datenmüll das Ergebnis sein, fürchte ich.
<Monty_> jo, denk ich auch...
<fjodor> hi, ppq ich hab mein ubuntu system nach dieser anleitung auf eine neue ssd kopiert http://askubuntu.com/questions/20460/move-installation-to-new-disk
<kubine> Title: partitioning - Move Installation to new disk - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<fjodor> top antwort
<fjodor> wenn ich nun boote beschwert sich grub ueber eine veraltete uuid. wie installiere ich grub so dass auch die neuen uuid benutzt werden in der menu.config
<bekks> HAst du das mit dd gemacht?
<fjodor> cp ax
<fjodor> es funzt auch, es ist lediglich die uuid bei den bootparametern noch die alte
<Monty_> d.h., du willst die grub boot-parameter auf die neue uuid umstellen?
<fjodor> wie installier ich grub das diese von den neuen sind? oder muss ich von hand configurieren?
<bekks> Dann lies fünf Sätze weiter nach dem sudo cp -ax ...
<fjodor> grub-install hab ich natuerlich auch gemacht
<bekks> grub-install wird zwei Sätze weiter erwähnt. Es fehlen noch drei :)
<fjodor> fstab ist auch korrekt.
<fjodor> es ist im grub menu falsch
<bekks> update-grub
<fjodor> muss ich dann chroot machen?
<bekks> Ja.
<fjodor> komisch warum steht sowas nicht darin? der boot hat vorhin nur zufaellig richti geklappt als die alte platte noch angeschlossen war...
<fjodor> dann hat er in grub menu die alte uuid genommen und fstab etc die neuen
<Monty_> jo, weil du sie in fstab selbst eingetragen hast, nachdem du sie mittels blkid ermittelt hast
<bekks> fjodor: Du kannst da ja eine korrigierte Antwort zu verfassen. Das ist eine Community, man darf da mitmachen. :)
<fjodor> jop sry
<fjodor> komisch ists trotzdem
<fjodor_> hey bekks hat gefunzt, thx
<axarix> Hallo! Habe heute zum 1. Mal einen vorkonfigurierten Windows 8 Laptop vor mir gehabt. Wie bekomme ich xubuntu darauf ans laufen?
<axarix> Laptop bootet weder von USB noch von CD
<Hilfesuchender> nach kernel-upgrades fehlen öfters dkms-module, ich bekomme "dkms match" bei mir NIEMALS erfolgreich zum Laufen. Welche Vorraussetzung könnte fehlen? (sudo ist es jedenfalls nicht)
<bekks> SecureBoot deaktivieren, dann gehts.
<axarix> @+bekks wie und wo kann ich das deaktivieren?
<bekks> Irgendwo im BIOS.
<axarix> ok, werde mir das BIOS mal ansehen, 
<axarix> Gute Nacht!
<Hilfesuchender> "sudo dkms match --templatekernel=3.2.0-37-generic/x86_64 -k 3.2.0-36-generic/x86_64" gibt keine Fehlermeldung, aber $? ist 1
<Hilfesuchender> tschoe mit ö, ich frage morgen nochmal...
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-22
<breaker313> moinsen
<breaker313> wenn ich das Dash oeffne sehe ich keine Icons mehr... nur noch die Texte ... weiss jmd. was?
<daswort> Versuch mal `unity --restart` oder `--replace` (steht in der Manpage). breaker313 
<daswort> Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<breaker313> daswort: hat funktioniert ... allerdings hat es mich dann aus system geworfen
<daswort> Und "mit rausgeworfen" meinst du was? Loginscreen?
<breaker313> danker trotzdem :)
<breaker313> jep
<daswort> Hast du den Befehl eingegeben und danach das Terminalfenster geschlossen?
<Minipluto> sowas macht man am besten auf der virtuellen Konsole, also strg+alt+F1. Und dann ein & disown dahinter, also unity --replace & disown. Anschließend wechselt man wieder zurück mit strg+alt+F7
<daswort> genau
<breaker313> daswort, Minipluto> mh... waere geschickt gewesen das in einer virt. Konsole zu machen ... 
<breaker313> ;)
<outcast> hallo, ich versuche gerade auf meinen Rechner in der uni ubuntu neben win 7 zu insallieren, jedoch bootet win 7 mit EFI und soweit ich das sehe. ist diese EFI-partition NTFS. ich habe ubuntu installiert , jedoch bootet er nur windows und ich denke es liegt daran das ubuntu Efi nicht findet. kann mir da jemand von euch rat geben
<outcast> ?
<GeneralStupid> outcast: Hi
<outcast> HI
<GeneralStupid> outcast: Ich hatte ein Ähnliches Problem und habe das hier diskutiert. Ich denke das Beste ist UEFI Secureboot abzuschalten. Alles andere ist PITA : http://goo.gl/GhByb (Anleitung Ubuntu mit UEFI)
<kubine> Title: UEFI - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at goo.gl)
<outcast> ok cool. danke, 
<GeneralStupid> outcast: ich habe einen Samstag meines Lebens damit verschwendet. Also wenn du kannst Secureboot aus und Ruhe ist... So eine Sinnlose Erfindung :)
<outcast> ich kan leider noch keine rueckmeldung geben aber ich werds dann aber ausprobieren,
<maze-m> moinsen!
<outcast> moin
<GeneralStupid> ja viel erfolg
<outcast> ich hoffe ich werde dank deinem rat keinen ganzen tag dafuer brauchen
<maze-m> kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie ich vmware beibringen kann, dass es nicht meinen ganzen arbeitsspeicher bei der installation von windows 7 als vm verbrät?
<ppq> maze-m: weis der vm einfach weniger ram zu
<maze-m> ppq: na ja, ich hab ja beim einrichten schon gesagt, dass sie nur 4gb nehmen soll... aber trotzdem hab ich das gefühl, dass sie meine vollen 8gb belegt...
<ppq> maze-m: was sagt denn htop dazu?
<maze-m> ppq: mom, installier ich mal
<LetoThe2nd> ich wette 2 bier drauf, dass einfach mal wieder disk caching für belegten arbeitsspeicher gehalten wird.
<LetoThe2nd> !ram > maze-m
<kubine> maze-m: Hier ist dein RAM: http://www.linuxatemyram.com
<outcast> danke noch mal, ich mach mich vom acker
<maze-m> ppq: also htop sagt mir gerade, dass von meinem memory 1395/7913MB belegt sind!
<ppq> maze-m: na dann... siehe LetoThe2nd :)
<maze-m> kubine: also kann's ja am disk caching nicht liegen, oder?
<ppq> maze-m: und vergiss nicht ihm seine zwei bier zu spendieren. er wird sauer wenn er sein bier nicht kriegt ;)
<maze-m> ppq: :D :D
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: das kann doch nicht an dem disk caching liegen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: was kann nicht am disk caching liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: beim installieren hast du nen haufen I/O. und solange kein anderer prozess akut ram braucht, knallt er das ram halt mit cache voll. ergo: es schaut *für* *dich* aus als wäre ram belegt.
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: kannst ja mal "free -m" eintippsen, dann erste und letzte zeile vergleichen.
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: ah, okay! 
<LetoThe2nd> oO( und wo ist mein bier? )
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: Warte, ich muss nur noch kurz neustarten und dann reich' ich's dir rüber! 
<supernille> hy @all
<maze-m> bin gleich wieder da ;)
<maze-m> so, wieder da!
<Joschii> moin
<daswort> hi Joschii 
<gugaua> hallo, ich hab einen ubuntu-server 12.04.1 auf welchen virtualbox läuft ich möchte ein backupscript erstellen welches einen live snapshot macht und den z.b. auf eine sambashare kopiert ist das möglich?
<daswort> Bestimmt schau mal in die manpage von virtualbox
<daswort> Da gibt bestimmt ein parameter dafür gugaua 
<gugaua> daswort: okay danke
<supernille> test
<supernille> test
<supernille> test
<supernille> :)
<supernille> funktioniert.
<supernille> gibt es hier aktive?
<dadrc> !test
<Toddy69> test ok
<kubine> dadrc: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<dadrc> anyway.
<supernille> fein. kennt sich jmd mit video grabbing aus?
<dadrc> supernille, einfach 'ne konkrete frage stellen
<supernille> habe ubuntu server 12.04 installiert und dort kein /dev/video device, obwohl ich einen stk11xx treiber geladen habe
<dadrc> Was hast du denn für eine Karte verbaut?
<supernille> Syntek 4 Channel USB Recorder
<supernille> ist so ein conrad ding für videoüberwachung
<supernille> glaube es war ... 05e1:0501
<k1l> supernille: guck halt kurz mit lsusb nach
<dadrc> Und gib uns mal die Ausgabe von dmesg als Pastebin, wenn du das Teil angesteckt hast
<supernille> hab das device leider zu hause. dachte ich könnte in der mittagspause hier das kurz klären :)
<supernille> wenn ihr immer on seit, könnte ich heute abend noch mal nachsehen
<dadrc> Irgendwer ist bestimmt hier
<dadrc> So ganz ohne Logs ist die Fehlersuche immer pures Raten, das muss ja nicht
<supernille> danke schon mal.
<supernille> hoffe es jmd kompetentes heute abend online :P
<apricot1> Problem mit webcam 'Flexcam-100'  Treiber: gspca_spca561 is active - cam läuft in Cheese. Keine Cam in Skype / Jitsi
<daswort> Und v4l?
<apricot1> v4l ??
<daswort> video-for-linux
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l
<daswort> argh, gibt keinen artikel dafür
<daswort> siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webcam
<kubine> Title: Webcam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> beim start aus der konsole erhalte ich: (skype:7859): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)
<apricot1> daswort, bei ubuntuusers hab ich schon alles gelesen
<daswort> achso
<daswort> naja, den fehler gibts häufiger. Skype nutzt GTK2?
<daswort> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/598780
<kubine> Title: Bug #598780 “Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)” : Bugs : “gtk+2.0” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<register> ups
<ksk> moin. brauch ich bei nem ubuntu 12.10 noch irgendein firmwarepaket um ne broadcom NIC zu betreiben? bekomme zwar nen link aber sonst nix und der flip-flopt permament. im dmesg sieht man "transmit timed out, resetting"
<maze-m> sagt mal, hat einer von euch audacious installiert und kann mir verraten, wie ich da presets aus winamp importiert bekomme? hab das so gemacht --->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1609390
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] winamp equaliser presets for audacious - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<maze-m> ...allerdings bekomm ich die dann trotzdem nicht in audacious geladen
<sampleee> guten abend
<sampleee> hätte da mal ne frage zu evolution
<sampleee> keiner da?
<sampleee> also keiner, der bei nem ssl-problem mit evolution helfen könnte?
<Haraldo> Hallo! Was für Gründe stecken dahinter, dass Tomboy nicht mehr mit Ubuntu One synchronisiert? Was gibt es für Alternativen?
<dAnjou> !frag > sampleee 
<kubine> sampleee: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<dAnjou> sampleee: ok, passt nich ganz. das ding is, keiner hat lust auf so ne frage "ja" zu antworten, um dann rauszufinden, dass er dir doch nich helfen kann.
<sampleee> top. also. wenn ich per evolution mails mit html bekomme, welches ja dann per port 80 abgeholt wird, mäckert evolution über schlechte ssl zertifikate. es nervt, immer "jaja, ist ok" anklicken zu müssen
<k1l> Haraldo: ich meine die funktion wurde gestrichen von ubuntu.one
<dAnjou> sampleee: also erklär dein problem so ausführlich wies geht
<Haraldo> k1l, danke.
<k1l> Haraldo: tomboy ist mono und eh von den standard-apps rausgeflogen. somit ist die verbreitung bei ubuntu sehr gering
<Haraldo> k1l, gut, dann schaue ich mich besser nach einer Alternative um.
<ppq> Haraldo: habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man die tomboy config dateibasiert in ubuntu one verschieben kann und nen symlink anlegen
<ppq> so als workaround
<Haraldo> ppq, hallo! Danke, ich schaue es mir mal an, parallel zur Alternativ-Suche.
<ppq> :)
<[1]Mani> wenn ich in miener virtualbox ifconfig eingebe, dann habe ich die ip 10.0.2.15, wie kann ich mit denn an meinem router anmelden um eine 192.168.178.x ip zu bekommen?
<ppq> [1]Mani: du musst die netzwerk-config der vbox ändern
<[1]Mani> die steht im moment auf NAT
<ppq> [1]Mani: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#networkingmodes
<kubine> Title: Chapter 6. Virtual networking (at www.virtualbox.org)
<supernille> auf bridge stellen
<[1]Mani> hm also irgendwie trifft keine der einstellungen auf mich zu. ich möchte vom host auf den gast zugreifen können, aber auch von einem entfernten rechner über das internet auf den gast
<k1l> [1]Mani: von dem internet auf die vbox ist ja ne ganz andere nummer
<ppq> [1]Mani: doch doch, nimm einfach bridged.
<ppq> [1]Mani: dann kriegt der gast eine eigene ip im gleichen netz wie der host
<[1]Mani> stimmt, hat geklappt
<[1]Mani> danke
<[1]Mani> der host hat .38 und der gast nun .41
<bullgard4>  '~$ top; /usr/bin/top: Input/output error'. (Die Festplatte rödelt.) Wie analysiere ich diesen Fall?
<gugaua> exit
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: smartctl, badblocks
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: und wahrscheinlich durch ein mülleimer.
<bullgard4> TheInfinity: Ok. Danke!
<[1]Mani> wenn ich von linux auf einen gemeinsamen ordner der virtualbox zugreifen möchte, dann muss ich den samba client installieren, korrekt?
<jokrebel> [1]Mani: In Virtualbox gibt es glaub ich auch die Möglichkeit von "Shared folders"
<[1]Mani> ja dort habe ich einen ordner auf dem host freigegeben, aber ich habe nun gelesen, dass dieser ordner unter linux als netzwerkfreigabe auftaucht
<jokrebel> [1]Mani: Dann musst Du nur Nautilus öffnen und dort auf "Netzwerk durchsuchen" klicken soweit ich mich erinnere. …ooO( Und magst dich nicht besser "Mani[1]" nenne? Das würde sich viel leichter tippen lassen (Hint: TAB-Complet)
<[1]Mani> mach ich :)
<Mani[1]> allerdings habe ich keinen windowmanager installiert, nur konsole
<Mani[1]> daher habe ich gerade den smbclient installiert, der findet allerdings diesen ordner nicht
<ppq> Mani[1]: da du ja bridged networking nutzt, kannst du ganz normales samba nutzen
<ppq> Mani[1]: wie zwischen zwei echten rechnern
<Mani[1]> stimmt eigentlich
<ppq> beziehungsweise sogar sftp, wenn es nur um gelegentliches rüberkopieren geht und kein extra sambaserver nötig ist
<Mani[1]> ich will ein verzeichnis des hosts fix einbinden, sodass er direkt nach dem start verfügbar ist
<ppq> probier mal im guest: smb://vboxsrv/
<ppq> bzw. smb://vboxsrv/share oder so
<ppq> wie auch immer deine freigabe heißt
<Mani[1]> ok also ich habe nun die windowsfreigabe benutzt, damit finde ich das verzeichnis im smbclient
<maze-m> moinsen! 
<maze-m> ist es besser, eine VM unter Linux zu pausieren, oder herunterzufahren?
<dAnjou> maze-m: das hat nich viel miteinander zu tun
<jokrebel> maze-m: Kommt das nicht auch auf das OS in der VM an und vor allem was Du vor hast und wie Du es das nächste mal vorfinden willst? …(Was aber erstmal ja wenig mit Ubuntu zu tun hat)
<maze-m> jokrebel: okay, das klingt plausibel bzw. da hast du Recht  :).....
<maze-m> Ich hab Windows 7 in'er VM intalliert und hab's schon zweimal gehabt, dass es mir beim Pausieren abgeschmiert ist....
<jokrebel> maze-m: Na dann ist vielleicht immer runterfahren hilfreich ;-)
<jokrebel> maze-m: Hat aber immer noch nicht viel mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun IMHO. Deshalb bitte weiteres in diese Richtung in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder dem Windowskanal Deines Vertrauens.
<maze-m> jokrebel: okay ^^
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.2] /usr/share/applications/Disk Utility existieert. Wo findet man im Xfce-Anwendungsmenü denzugehörigen Menüeintrag?
<mrkramps> bullgard4: schau dir doch mal die kategorien an, die in der datei angeben sind
<ring0> bullgard4, könntest auch mit alacarte mal gucken, ob du es findest. vielleicht ist der eintrag ja deaktviert. ab 12.04 sollte alacarte sogar vorinstalliert sein
<bullgard4> mrkramps: Da käme zuerst "Utility" in Frage. was dann wohl einen Eintrag in »Accessories« rechtfertigen würde.  Dort aber sehe ich keinen diesbezüglichen Eintrag.
<mrkramps> bullgard4: und was sagt alacarte?
<ppq> bullgard4: kann auch im menü "einstellungen" gelandet sein
<bullgard4> mrkramps: Das sagte, daß dieser Menüpunkt nicht  aktiviert ist. Ich habe ihn aktiviert, und nun kann ich auf das Programm via Xfce-Anwendungsmenü > Applications > Accessories > Disk Utility aufrufen. -- Vielen Dank! 
<mrkramps> bullgard4: so einfach kann's manchmal sein :)
<bullgard4> Ja. 
<ring0> bullgard4, wunderbar
<bullgard4> jo
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-23
<skorpio> gibt es einen unterschied zwischen?  'autogen.sh' und './autogen.sh'?
<skorpio> versuche gerade zum ersten mal einen screensaver zu kompilieren...
<Fuchs> ja, autogen.sh nimmt das in $PATH, was Du kaum willst, 
<Fuchs> und ./autogen.sh nimmt das im aktuellen Verzeichnis, was Du willst
<skorpio> geht dadrum wxWidgets zu installieren
<skorpio> habe das nur aus den instructions kopiert
<skorpio> hat das was damit zu tun von welchem ordner ich den befehl ausfuehre?
<k1l> sind die nicht in den quellen bei ubuntu?
<skorpio> nicht die 2.9er
<dAnjou> skorpio: nich wirklich
<dAnjou> skorpio: führ mal "echo $PATH" aus
<skorpio> dAnjou: wie heisst denn das packet?
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> wat, welches paket?
<skorpio> fuer die widgets
<skorpio> hab aber schon die aktuelle..
<dAnjou> skorpio: ich habe auf die frage geantwortet -> 01:04:39 < skorpio> hat das was damit zu tun von welchem ordner ich den befehl ausfuehre?
<skorpio> dAnjou: ok brauche jetzt aber nur noch '.autogen.sh'
<dAnjou> -.-
<skorpio> dAnjou: trotzdem danke
<dAnjou> skorpio: warum brauchst du diese version?
<skorpio> dAnjou: wurde hier: http://www.electricsheep.org/node/51 empfohlen
<kubine> Title: Linux Client Instructions | electric sheep (at www.electricsheep.org)
<skorpio> hoffe aber das die aktuelle stable reichen wird
<dAnjou> skorpio: welche ubuntu-version hast du?
<skorpio> 12.04 mit xfce und compiz
<dAnjou> skorpio: dann installier "electricsheep" einfach aus den quellen
<dAnjou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/electricsheep
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package electricsheep in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> da is die neueste drin
<skorpio> hatte das schonmal aus dem software-center installiert da fehlte aber irgendeine abhaengigkeit
<dAnjou> die software is 3 jahre alr
<dAnjou> *alt
<dAnjou> ich bezweifle, dass da irgendwas an den paket kaputt it
<skorpio> deswegen hoffte ich auf handarbeit...
<dAnjou> installiert bei mir auf 12.10 auch 1A
<skorpio> ne das braucht etwas was nicht mehr vorhanden ist 
<skorpio> hmmm
<skorpio> habs auch gerade nochmal gemacht 
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/electricsheep/+bugs  kann man wohl nicht bestätigen
<kubine> Title: Bugs : electricsheep in Ubuntu : “electricsheep” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<dAnjou> skorpio: läuft auch 1A bei mir
<dAnjou> skorpio: fehlermeldungen bitte
<dAnjou> wir können nich sehen, was auf deinem bildschirm abgeht
<skorpio> electricsheep: error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so.52: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dAnjou> skorpio: dann guckt man erstmal in welchem paket diese datei is
<skorpio> hab ich doch schon alles gemacht
<skorpio> davon gibts jetzt nen neues
<skorpio> also kp wieso das bei euch klappt
<skorpio> kann mich aber erinnern unter 10.04 erstmal das gleiche problem gehabt zu haben
<skorpio> libavcodec-extra-52 ist das packet
<dAnjou> moment, ich hatte diese datei nur aus versehen. ich hab sie mal weg gemacht
<skorpio> und das gibts jetzt als -53
<dAnjou> läuft dennoch bei mir
<mgolisch> altes paket?
<dAnjou> das programm läuft also 1A mit dem paket aus den quellen
<dAnjou> mgolisch: mehr wörter!
<skorpio> mgolisch: gerade nicht
<mgolisch> naja laut packages.ubuntu.com hat es ne abhaengigkeit auf libavformat53
<mgolisch> deins sucht aber irgendwas mit 52
<skorpio> sag ich doch
<mgolisch> apt-get upgrade ?
<mgolisch> irgendwelche mixes von verschiedenen quellen von verschiedenen releases drin oder so?
<skorpio> ich versuche mal libavcodec53 zu installieren
<skorpio> mgolisch: glaube ehr das es deswegen bei dAnjou läuft
<mgolisch> du hast doch das paket aus den ubuntu quellen oder nicht?
<mgolisch> denn das hat ja diese abhaengigkeit
<skorpio> jo
<k1l> skorpio: mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mgolisch> die dann also bei dir auch installiert sein muss
<k1l> skorpio: dann ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall electricsheep" dann alles in einen pastebin und zeigen
<skorpio> k1l:http://pastebin.com/wXEAphKb
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update & apt-get upgrade Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com precis - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> skorpio: du hast das paket per .deb installiert nicht aus den quellen?
<skorpio> k1l: ne habe synaptic benutzt
<seta> Hat wer eine Idee warum unter Ubuntu 13.04 mein ATI (HD 5770) driver nicht geht? http://pastie.org/6319635
<kubine> Title: #6319635 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<mgolisch> wie startest du dieses ding?
<k1l> seta: 1. 13.04 ist noch in der entwicklung 2. #ubuntu+1
<skorpio> mgolisch: na garnicht
<mgolisch> skorpio: mach mal which electricsheep
<seta> merci
<k1l> zeig mal nen "apt-cache show electricsheep"
<skorpio> http://pastebin.com/KFcBcysj , mgolisch
<kubine> Title: electricsheep electricsheep: error while loading shared libraries: libavformat. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mgolisch> lol
<mgolisch> du benutzt ja auch garnicht das aus den quellen
<mgolisch> sondern irgendwas selbst kompiliertes
<skorpio> lol
<skorpio> ja klar 
<skorpio> k1l: http://pastebin.com/yv7be2By
<kubine> Title: apt-cache show electricsheep Package: electricsheep Priority: optional Sectio - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mgolisch> am besten macht man sowas nicht, oder man baut sich custom prefixe wo man dann alle abhaengigkeiten mit reintut und schraibt nen startscript 
<mgolisch> wenn du schon unbedingt das selber kompilieren musst/willst dann bau das doch am besten gegen die headers der aus dem repo verfügbaren bibliotheken
<skorpio> mgolisch: habe nichts selber gebaut s.o.
<mgolisch> naja anscheinend ja nicht
<mgolisch> sonst haettest du die bibliothek ja gegen die er das gelinkt hat
<skorpio> k1l: wenn ich libavcodec53 installiere will er libaccodec-extra-53 deinstallieren und umgekeht!?
<k1l> skorpio: ja die heben sich gegenseitig auf
<skorpio> was kann ich denn jetzt tuen?
<mgolisch> habs eh noch nicht verstanden was du willst
<skorpio> electricsheep installieren
<mgolisch> dachte du hast es aus den quellen installiert, aber anscheinend hast du ja doch irgendwas selber kompiliert
<mgolisch> sonst waers ja nicht in /usr/local/bin
<skorpio> kp wie mache ich das denn rückgängig?
<mgolisch> im source verzeichnis sudo make uninstall ?
<mgolisch> fals es ein uninstall target hat
<mgolisch> das makefile
<skorpio> hmm evtl stammt das noch von 10.04 kann mich garnicht mehr erinnern
<mgolisch> jo vermutlich
<mgolisch> linkt ja auch gegen eine aeltere version das wirds wohl sein
<skorpio> wie finde ich denn heraus wo ich das installiert habe?
<mgolisch> re
<mgolisch> skorpio:  und problem gelöst?
<skorpio> mgolisch: ne hab jetzt über synaptic deinstalliert und in /home/electricsheep die preferences.xml gelöscht
<skorpio> ich vermute das war auch nur eine halbfertige manuelle installation
<mgolisch> du könntest sowas machen wie: find /usr/local -iname '*electricsheep*' -type f -exec rm {} \;
<mgolisch> wobei wohl eher find /usr/local -iname '*electricsheep*' -type f -exec sudo rm {} \;
<mgolisch> sonst wirds nicht gehen
<mgolisch> das sollte die dateien von dieser manzellen installation suchen und einzelnd zum löschen auffordern
<dAnjou> mgolisch: find kennt -delete
<mgolisch> dAnjou: oh gut dann halt das :)
<dAnjou> nur so FYI ;)
<mgolisch> ich werds mir merken
<skorpio> http://pastebin.com/WjFeMrDi ?
<kubine> Title: find /usr/local -iname '*electricsheep*' -type f -exec sudo -delete {} \; sudo: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mgolisch> also entweder find /usr/local -iname '*electricsheep*' -type f -exec sudo rm {} \; oder sudo find /usr/local -iname '*electricsheep*' -type f -exec rm {} \; order sudo find /usr/local -iname '*electricsheep*' -type f -delete
<dAnjou> skorpio: ich habe das mgolisch gesagt, nicht dir
<skorpio> dAnjou: danke
<mgolisch> mach irgendeins davon dann sollte das zeugs weg sein
<mgolisch> wenn du dann das ubuntu paket wieder installierst sollte es gehen
<skorpio> hab in dem ordner jetzt nur noch die flam3 datein
<skorpio> müssen die auch weg?
<mgolisch> was ist flam3?
<skorpio> ne abhängigkeit von dem screensaver
<mgolisch> ja tu das besser auch weg
<skorpio> habe das packet jetzt nachinstallier und der will /usr/local/bon/electricsheep zugreifen
<skorpio> bash: /usr/local/bin/electricsheep: No such file or directory
<mgolisch> starte mal die shell neu
<skorpio> mgolisch: YEA!! danke :)
<skorpio> mal schauen ob er auch unter xscreensaver verfügbar ist
<mgolisch> sollte, das paket installiert zumindest irgendson screensaver gedoens laut dateiliste
<skorpio> kann ihn nicht finden, neustart vllt?
<Seymour> Huhu! Hat hier wer Erfahrung mit kdenlive? Es crasht immer, wenn ich das Video rendern will.
<dreamon_> Wie überredet man Ubuntu dazu, das es NICHT versucht eine USB-HDD beim einstecken, einzuhängen?
<sdx23> dreamon_: Hast du sie in die fstab eingetragen?
<dreamon_> sdx23, Nein. Das ist eine defekte HDD. Wenn ich die an USB anstecke, dann werkelt er ewig rum. Und ich kann kein ddrescue laufen lassen, weils immer rödelt
<dreamon_> Dann kommt die Meldung, das ers nicht einhängen kann und rödelt weiter. 
<sdx23> Du kannst mindestens den Automount komplett deaktivieren, das andere ging früher(TM) mal, indem man's in die fstab eintrug. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<kubine> Title: Mount/USB - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> sdx23, Früher hab ich immer gparted gestartet, dann ging das mounten auch nicht mehr. Aber bei 12.10 ist das jetzt auch anderst.. wie
<dreamon_> Danke. Wers mal testen.
<R3TR0> hallo
<bullgard4> R3TR0: Hier in diesem Kanal ist es üblich, daß man einfach seine Frage stellt. Vorbereitende Höflichkeiten sind nicht nötig. Das hat den Vorteil, daß der Kanal-Inhalt übersichtlich bleibt. Zum Unterhalten gibt es den Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<R3TR0> Achso, ich hab aber eine Frage
<R3TR0> nachdem ich ein Treiber Update gemacht habe, bekomme ich nun nur noch einen Schwarzen Bildschirm, wenn ich Ubuntu starte
<Denise13> Hallo
<czd> hi virtuoso-t läuft mit hoher cpu last
<czd> ist wohl ein kde problem https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289932
<kubine> Title: Bug 289932 virtuoso_t eats up cpu (at bugs.kde.org)
<jokrebel> R3TR0_: Welchen treiber hast Du denn (und wie?) upgedatet?
<R3TR0_> AMD mit dem dem Zusätzlichen Treibern 
<R3TR0_> *den
<jokrebel>  : R3TR0_: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<R3TR0_> kann ich die Konsole von Windows aus benutzen?
<koelner> R3TR0_: ??? Linux Befehle in einer M$ Konsole? Du beliebst zu scherzen.
<Loetmichel> koelner: man cygwin... aber helfen tut das nicht wenn man das linux geradebiegen will ;-)
<jokrebel> R3TR0_: Soll heißen, Du bist gerade mit Windows hier, weil Ubuntu nicht in die "Grafische Oberfläche" kommt?
<gugaua> hallo, wie kann ich apache2 sagen das er bestimmte ordner in /var/www nicht zugänglichmacht bzw nur local?
<R3TR0_> ich bin nicht sehr erfahren mit Ubuntu und ja, ich komme nicht in die Grafische Oberfläche. 
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? gibts fehlermeldungen? was hast du vorher gemacht?
<R3TR0_> ich hab 12.04 LTS 
<R3TR0_> und ich habe einen Treiber installiert
<k1l_> woher kam der treiber? welcher wurde vorher benutzt? welche graka hast du?
<R3TR0_> Ati Radeon HD 5750 also ich hatte den Beta Treiber drin und darüber war ein anderer Treiber, der den gleichen Namen hatte, nur ohne "experimentelle Beta"
<R3TR0_> oder so ähnlich, ich kann mich nicht genau daran erinnern
<Rochvellon> gugaua> schau dir mal die <Directory>-Direktiven vom apache httpd an
<k1l_> aus den ubuntu quellen? oder von ner webseite geladen?
<R3TR0_> den Treiber? den habe ich bei "Zusätzliche Treiber" runtergeladen
<k1l_> R3TR0_: ok. wo stockt es, wenn du bootest?
<k1l_> kommst du noch in den login manager?
<R3TR0_> So, ich bekomme anfangs den Bildschirm, wo ich zwischen Windows und ubuntu wählen kann. Dann wählte ich Ubuntu und dann hatte ich einen Blackscreen
<R3TR0_> ich konnte ihn zwar mit Alt + S-Abf R E I S U B um den sauber herunterzufahren
<R3TR0_> aber sonst kann ich nichts machen
<k1l_> drück beim blackscreen mal "strg+alt+f1" um in eine konsole zu wechseln
<R3TR0_> und danach? ich muss mir alles merken, weil ich momentan mit Windows drin bin 
<k1l_> dort deinstallierst du dann erstmal den experimentalen treiber mit apt-get, damit du mit dem kernel-treiber booten kannst und eine oberfläche hast
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get remove fglrx-experimental-9"  (nutze dabei die tab-completion, ich weiß nicht genau welches paket du installiert hattest)
<R3TR0_> also ich hatte den experimentellen, aber darüber war ein anderer mit dem gleichen Namen
<R3TR0_> den habe ich dann installiert
<k1l_> ich habe keine ati und weiß nicht wie die treiber im gui fenster genannt werden. nutze da am besten die  tab-completion und probiere es aus
<R3TR0_> und der war der Beschreibung nach nicht experimentell
<k1l_> R3TR0_: dann heisst er vlt nur fglrx oder fglrx-updates . ich weiß es nicht. hier die übersicht http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise-updates&searchon=names&keywords=fglrx
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- fglrx (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<R3TR0_> also, ich starte dann, sobald ich Zeit habe ubuntu, drücke strg+alt+f1, dann "sudo apt-get remove fglrx-experimental-9"
<R3TR0_> Was ist die Tab Completion?
<k1l_> das nach dem remove ist der paketname. den weiß ich nicht, den musst du testen.
<k1l_> tab-completion bedeutet, dass bei drücken der "tab" taste das system versucht die befehle automatisch zu vervollständigen.
<k1l_> schreib mal "k1" und drücke dann die tab taste
<||arifaX> ich hab hier ein englisches system und möchte ein programm auf deutsch laufen lassen (performous). das programm sollte es können, wie kann ich das machen
<sdx23> ||arifaX: LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 programmname
<||arifaX> sdx23: das wars - dankeschön
<m3t4lukas> hey Leute, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem MySQL-Server. Er startet nicht automatisch beim hochfahren. "update-rc.d mysql defaults" habe ich schon gemacht, aber das hat nichts gebracht...
<m3t4lukas> wenn ich "service mysql start" eingebe läuft er ohne fehler
<fbausch> m3t4lukas: was für eine Ubuntuversion hast du und hast du schon mal nach Logfiles von MySQL geschaut?
<m3t4lukas> den error.log habe ich mir angesehen, es scheint, dass er es garnicht versucht, es sind nämlich für den Zeitpunkt keine Einträge vorhanden. Ubuntu-Version ist Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<ppq> m3t4lukas: wird mal einen blick in /etc/init/mysql.conf
<ppq> m3t4lukas: dann wirst du schon von selbst drauf kommen wie man ihn dazu bringt, automatisch zu starten :)
<m3t4lukas> okay
<m3t4lukas> habe ich eben mal durchgelesen...
<m3t4lukas> ich mache es nochmal
<ppq> m3t4lukas: standardmäßig ist da die startbedingung auskommentiert, so dass er nicht automatisch mitstartet. frag mich nicht wieso
<m3t4lukas> achso, nein, das war /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<ppq> ja, das ist was anderes
<m3t4lukas> habe ich auch gerade gemerkt, sorry :P
<ppq> m3t4lukas: ich lese gerade, dass das damit zusammenhängt, dass mysql nicht sauber beendet wird beim shutdown, sondern abgeschossen wird
<m3t4lukas> okay, was kann man dagegen tun?
<ppq> m3t4lukas: um das zu umgehen, wird er nicht mehr automatisch mitgestartet, so dass man ihn selbst starten muss - und damit eher dran denkt, ihn vor dem shutdown zu beenden
<m3t4lukas> okay, ich habe die Zeilen auskommentiert, jetzt läuft es
<m3t4lukas> eigentlich müsste startup den mysql-server doch soft mittels stop beenden, oder tut es das nicht?
<ppq> m3t4lukas: upstart meinst du :) ja, imho müsste es das eigentlich tun. ich weiß nicht, wieso das nicht der fall ist
<m3t4lukas> genau upstart meinte ich, sry, sowas kann ich mir einfach nicht langfristig merken :P
<m3t4lukas> kann das damit zusammenhängen, dass die defaults in der rc.d nicht standardmäßig eingetragen sind? und waren sie das nicht mal?
<ppq> m3t4lukas: sysv-init ist nur noch aus kompatibilitätsgründen da, upstart ruft /etc/init/rc*.conf auf, was wiederum die alten, noch nicht portierten initskripte aufruft. oder auch nicht.
<ppq> m3t4lukas: mysql hat schon eine upstart-config, deshalb sind änderungen mit update-rc.d wirkungslos
<m3t4lukas> ppq: gibt es eigentlich ein tool für upstart, was genauso arbeitet wie sysv-rc-conf für sysv-init?
<ppq> m3t4lukas: nein, upstart konfiguriert man komplett selbst über die konfigurationsdateien in /etc/init/.
<m3t4lukas> dann hätte ich eine Idee, was man tun könnte, um die akzeptanz von upstart zu beschleunigen :P
<ppq> es wäre nicht möglich, so ein programm für upstart zu basteln, weil die ganzen abhängigkeitszusammenhänge so nicht sinnig dargestellt werden könnten
<ppq> was ja gerade eine stärke von upstart ist
<m3t4lukas> dann werde ich mich in den nächsten Wochen mal in upstart reinfuchsen und sehen, was sich mit c++ und ncurses da so machen lässt...
<m3t4lukas> jetzt macht der apache2 zicken...
<m3t4lukas> okay, ist gefixt
<sampleee>  folgendes problem mit evolution: soll eine mail, die aus html besteht angezeigt werden, muss ich per mausklick das ssl zertifikat annehmen (diese werden auch immer als schlecht bezeichnet). das nervt ungemein. hat jemand ne idee?
<daswort> Valide Zertifikate? *duck* Nein ich glaube es gab in den Einstellungen eine option auch selbstsignierte Zertifikate zu akzeptieren
<sampleee> na da schau ich doch mal
<sampleee> nö, nix zu finden
<daswort> sampleee: http://www.novell.com/support/kb/doc.php?id=3176623
<kubine> Title: Support | Evolution prompts to accept the certificate each time it is started (at www.novell.com)
<mmh> hallo
<mmh> /usr/lib/debug ist 5,8G groß, kann ich da irgendwas löschen ohne mein sys zu schrotten? :o
<dadrc> Da sind, soweit ich weiß, nur Debuginfos für irgendwelche Libs drin
<mmh> also 'rm -f -r /usr/lib/debug/*' ist empfelenswert, oder eher nicht?
<dadrc> Ich würd mir vorher mit "dlocate" mal gucken, aus welchen Paketen der Kram da kommt
<mmh> dadrc, dlocate ist jetzt installiert, aber in der man sehe ich nicht wie ich das machen kann 
<dadrc> mmh, einmal update-dlocatedb und dann dlocate /usr/lib/debug
<ring0> dadrc, dlocate == dpkg -S?
<dadrc> ring0, hmjo, aber mit Datenbank dahinter wie locate
<ring0> dadrc, nett :)
<mmh> also es sind insgesamt 12023 files davon 10010 .ko files und kommen alle von den packages linux-image-2.6.32-5-amd64-dbg, linux-image-2.6.32-5-openvz-amd64-dbg, linux-image-2.6.32-5-vserver-amd64-dbg, linux-image-2.6.32-5-xen-amd64-dbg
<dadrc> tjo
<dadrc> dann überleg dir halt, ob du die pakete brauchst
<dadrc> wenn nicht, deinstallier die
<mmh> ok, wie kann ich mir nochmal die packages anzeigen die von einem package abhängen?
<bekks> mmh: Das -dbg Paket brauchst du nicht.
<bekks> Es sei denn, du kannst einen sehr guten Grund dafür nennen.
<mmh> ich hab kA wozu das da ist^^, also deinstallier ich das mal ...
<mmh> bekks, alle dbg packages?
<bekks> Hast du etwa noch mehr davon?
<bekks> Wieso hast Du sie installiert?
<mmh> ich weiß nur von denen oben
<mmh> also die die ich gerade aufgezählt habe
<bekks> Und wieso hast du sowohl den normaken Kernel, als auch die Kernel für openvz, vserver UND auch noch xen installiert?
<mmh> das war wohl eher ein unfall, glaube ich wollte irgendwas compilen und der hat mir dann tausende von abhängigkeiten runter gezogen :D ,.. ich hab auch kein plan davon, nur mal ausprobiert und schon ist alles im ar.. argen ...
<bekks> Dann installier den Kram doch wieder.
<mmh> du meinst deinstallieren?
<bekks> vor allem alle -dbg Pakete, und die Kernel, die du definitiv nicht nicht brauchst.
<mmh> ok, die dbg sind schonmal weg
<mmh> ja herlich, / nur noch zu 45% belegt :D 
<beaver74> Ich bekomme beim Versuch unter einer minimal installierten 11.10 'wicd-gtk' aufzurufen die Ausgabe 'dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt' , der dbus-daemon ist gestartet.. wo könnte ich da ansetzen?
<mmh> die kernel sind allerdings noch nicht deinstalliert, da bin ich mir unsicher.. aber zumindest kann ich so erstmal weiter machen,.. danke
<bekks> mmh: uname -a zeigt Dir, welchen Kernel du aktuell verwendest.
<bekks> Die anderen Kernel kannst du deinstallieren.
<BlackMage> kann man bei Kubuntu auch ein Acc ohne PW erstellen?
<stevieh> ging das nicht schon immer?
<BlackMage> mein Vater will nämlich einen ohne PW
<stevieh> BlackMage: nein, das will er nicht.
<BlackMage> stevieh: doch will er!
<stevieh> nein, will er nicht.
<stevieh> im extremfall will er einen autologin...
<fbausch> BlackMage: du kannst einen Account mit Passwort erstellen und dann automatisch einloggen lassen
<BlackMage> fbausch: und wie geht das?
<fbausch> !Autologin > BlackMage 
<kubine> BlackMage: Informationen zu Autologin finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autologin
<BlackMage> ok, ich glaube ich habs eingerichtet, ich werds gleich mal ausprobiern
<BlackMage> bye
<BlackMage> funktioniert nicht.
<skorpio1> hallo, wie kann ich bei xubuntu mit compiz die themes oder styles einheitlich ändern?
<skorpio1> da compiz den window manager übernimmt kann ich den aus den system settings nicht mehr benutzen
<skorpio1> und so wird immer nur der gtk teil geändert wärend die fenster grenzen gleich bleiben
<daswort> Naja, Copmpiz aus machen. xvfm settings ändern und compiz wieder anstellen. Oder du nutzt Decoration direkt von Compiz und Konsorten.
<skorpio1> wie geht das?
<skorpio1> habe schon gtk-window-decorator --replace gemacht
<skorpio1> und habe jetzt keine leisten mehr
<skorpio1> ok also jetzt läuft der mit gtk-window-decorator
<skorpio1> das ist doch der fenstermanager von compiz oder nicht?
<BlackMage> warum überhaupt tty1? läuft die grafische Oberfläche nicht woanders?
<david> Moin moin, ich habe hier einen Regelmäßigen "peak" in meiner "top" list. (Abstand ca. 2 sek). Und zwar ist das "watchdog/1" 60% CPU
<david> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das optimieren kann?
<k1l_> htop ist da etwas genauer bei der prozess benennung
<ksk> moin
<ksk> ich würd mir gern den changelog zum wine paket aus dem entsprechenden ppa repo holen - gibts da etwas packages.ubuntu.com ähnliches?
<ksk> mhm glaub ich habs
<num7> Weiß jemand ob 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 das gleiche ist wie "PCI Express 2.0" Ich versteh nicht ganz was das x16 zu bedeuten hat.
<hdp> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Slot-Varianten
<kubine> Title: PCI Express – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<nevchen> nabend
<daswort> hi nevchen 
<Loetmichel> num7: X16 heisst "16 serielle lanes", das ist der große stecker für Grafikkarten. gibt auch X4 und x1
<Loetmichel> und :
<Loetmichel> offtopic
<gugaua> Hallo, ich habe eine frage zu der apache2 virtualhost konfiguration, ich habe eine website unter www.dasisteinbeispiel.info und möchte zusätzlich phpmyadmin laufen lassen unter www.dasisteinbeispiel.info/phpMyAdmin so jetzt habe ich im /var/www die website so weit so gut und nun möchte ich ein 2tes verzeichnis und zwas /var2/www für phpMyAdmin verwenden jedoch werde cih nicht schlau wie 
<gugaua> ich das konfigurieren muss das es gefunden wird
<bekks> gugaua: Du möchtest das definitiv nicht so tun. Du möchtest nur EIN DocumentRoot UND dazu auch noch den phpmyadmin Artikel im Wiki lesen.
<gugaua> in welcher wiki?
<gugaua> wikipedia wiki?
<Fuchs> ubuntuusers wiki, vermute ich 
<bekks> Si. :)
<gugaua> okay hab ich gelesen dann formuliere ich meine frage um... wie kann ich die berechtigungen so setzen das ich beispielsweise phpmyadmin nur von 192.168.0.0 zugriff habe?
<gugaua> also von 192.168.0.x(24
<bekks> Das musst du in der Konfiguration von phpmyadmin tun
<gugaua> in der .htaccess?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Lies doch erstmal den ubuntuusers wiki Artikel zu phpmyadmin.
<gugaua> ich hab php my admin nicht via apt-get installiert sondern ein tar.gz entpackt welches dann keinen installer hatte
<bekks> Dann ist das hier auch nicht supported.
<gugaua> verstehe...
<bekks> Im Wiki steht alles drin, was man dafür braucht...
<benvei> bekks, wenn man solche Limits am Webserver direkt setzt ist das mit sicherheit sicherer. Die Chance, dass pma exploitet wird, ist definitiv höher, als dass man den Webserver selbst exploitet.
<bekks> Deswegen liest man sich ja auch das Wiki durch ;)
<benvei> bekks, ich weiß nicht, was im wiki steht, das bezog sich jetzt nur auf deine Aussage, dass man sowas in der config von pma setzt. 
<bekks> benvei: Es ist ziemlich sinnfrei, auf einem Webserver irgendetwas zu setzen, wenn man nicht mal weiss, wie man die Software, die man betreiben will, zu konfigurieren hat. It's snake oil :)
<k4v> hi ich hab gerade xubuntu im vmware player installiert. wie kann ich die tastaturbelegtung auf qwertz umschalten? hab schon verschiedenes probiert ...
<bekks> In den Einstellungen, oder per setxkbmap de
<krstn420> hello :)
<fbausch> hallo krstn420 
<bekks> Hallo
<krstn420> kennt einer von euch den unterschied zwischen "service foobar start" bzw. "/etc/init.d/foobar start"?
<bekks> krstn420: Der Unterschied ist upstart vs. sysv-init.
<krstn420> hrmm
<krstn420> andersrum gefragt: ich hab pyload installiert, ubuntu startet den service trotz update-rc.d nicht beim booten
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<k1l> fullpath problem?
<krstn420> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<krstn420> mit "sudo service pyload start" sagt er zwar: * Starting pyLoad server, Daemon PID 3216, aber er macht keine ports auf und nichts
<krstn420> mit "sudo /etc/init.d/pyload start" haut alles hin
<krstn420> ich denke das es irgendwie daran liegt
<krstn420> daher die frage oben :P
<k1l> hat das ding den vernünftige upstart scripte?
<krstn420> wie kann ich dir das beweisen?
<krstn420> hrm wo liegen die scripte die bspw. "sudo service pyload start"  ausführt?
<Satorisanja> Hallo
<krstn420> boah der pyload bringt mich echt zum verzweifeln hier :(
<daffi_> Moin moin, ich habe hier einen Regelmäßigen "peak" in meiner "top" list. (Abstand ca. 2 sek). Und zwar ist das "watchdog/1" 60% CPU
<daffi_> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das optimieren kann?
<bekks> Was stört dich konkret daran?
<daffi_> Der lüfter läuft ständig
<daffi_> (es ist ein notebook)
<daffi_> Was macht "watchdog" eigentlich?
<Threepwood> er passt auf den hung auf ;) (ist zu spät --> nacht)
<Threepwood> *hund
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-24
<krstn420> hi
<krstn420> was macht eigentlich "sudo service script stop" genau?
<krstn420> wird da das init.d/script mit stop aufgerufen?
<dAnjou> krstn420: man service schon gelesen?
<krstn420> ja, deswegen frag ich ja. wenn ich pyload mit "sudo service pyload start" starte rührt sich nichts. er sagt zwar das er ne pid bekommt und der server angeblich gestartet wurde...
<krstn420> sobald ich das ganze über "sudo etc/init.d/pyload start" mache, is der port offen, webinterface da
<mgolisch> service is fuer upstart glaub ich
<mgolisch> oder dein initscript macht einfach irgendwas komisches
<dAnjou> mgolisch: dann solltest auch du mal einen blick in man service werfen
<mgolisch> bash: man command not found :(
<krstn420> dAnjou: irgend einen unterschied muss es aber trotzdem geben
<dAnjou> interessant könnte dieser satz sein: The existence of an upstart job of the same name as a script in /etc/init.d will cause the upstart job to take precedence over the init.d script.
<mgolisch> also gibts /etc/init/pyload.conf ?
<mgolisch> wenn ja schau da halt mal rein was er da macht
<krstn420> warum .conf?
<krstn420> und es gibt beide nicht
<mgolisch> weil upstart job files diese endung haben
<mgolisch> wenns das nicht gibt ist es eh egal
<dAnjou> krstn420: wie haste pyload installiert und welche ubuntu-version?
<krstn420> 12.04 lts server
<krstn420> 64bit
<krstn420> über die server deb von der pyload website
<krstn420> bin hier schon 2 stunden auf der suche und hab keinen plan warum es nicht geht
<krstn420> mit apache2, mediatomb hauts hin
<krstn420> mit dem kack pyload nich
<dAnjou> krstn420: ich habs mal bei mir nachvollzogen
<dAnjou> klappt auch nich mit service
<dAnjou> aber es is eigentlich wurscht
<krstn420> gut, dann bin ich nicht verrückt
<dAnjou> nimmste halt init.d
<krstn420> wurscht is a gfüllte haut
<krstn420> aber, scheinbar nimmt er das service ding auch beim hochfahren
<krstn420> weil beim update-rc.d nimmt er den daemon nicht mit
<krstn420> also er erstellt die links zwar, aber beim reboot startet er das webinterface usw nicht
<krstn420> er sagt zwar großartig das er es macht
<krstn420> aber passieren tut in wirklichkeit nicht
<krstn420> s
<mgolisch> liegt wohl am env
<mgolisch> vermutlich startet service das ding mit einem anderen environment
<mgolisch> wo liegt denn deine config fuer pyload?
<krstn420> ~/.pyload/
<mgolisch> jo wenn du das mit sudo startest ist ~/ evtl immernoch dein homedir
<mgolisch> da service das aber als root startet ist es dort dann /root/
<krstn420> oha
<mgolisch> das wuerd ich vermuten
<krstn420> wie umgeh ich das jetz? config verzeichnis im root ablegen?
<dAnjou> nein
<dAnjou> warte mal
<krstn420>   --configdir=<dir>        Run with <dir> as config directory
<krstn420> damit evtl
<krstn420> wenn ich den daemon start ändere, dass er noch den parameter übernimmt
<krstn420> kann ich als root ja auf user verzeichnisse hin
<dAnjou> wollt ich grad vorschlagen
<dAnjou> fügste in /etc/init.d/pyload hinzu
<dAnjou> und dann am besten gleich nen bug report hierhin https://github.com/pyload/pyload/issues?state=open
<kubine> Title: Issues · pyload/pyload · GitHub (at github.com)
<krstn420> wenn das funktioniert ;)
<krstn420> kannst nomal kurz mitschauen, dAnjou ? 
<krstn420> ich hau jetzt ne neue variable in /etc/init.d/pyload rein
<krstn420> PARAM="--configdir=/home/krstn/.pyload/"
<krstn420> und änder dann bei start () {
<krstn420>     $DAEMON $PARAM --daemon
<krstn420> rest bleibt
<krstn420> weil bei stop usw brauch ich ja den pfad nich
<dAnjou> bei mir gehts so
<krstn420> nice!
<dAnjou> ich habs aber nich so umständlich gemacht ;P
<krstn420> hrhr
<mgolisch> ist service ein ubuntu ding?
<dAnjou> nö
<mgolisch> weil das paket da ist ja fuer debian
<dAnjou> welches?
<mgolisch> oh da steht doch debian/ubuntu
<mgolisch> ist ja auch das gleiche fast
<mgolisch> :)
<krstn420> Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter 192.168.0.100:8000 aufbauen.
<krstn420> ;C
<dAnjou> das wär auch unter debian schiefgegangen
<krstn420> dAnjou: was hast du weniger kompliziert gemacht?
<krstn420> bei mir hat er nicht gestarte
<mgolisch> er hat das wohl einfach hinter das --daemon geschrieben
<dAnjou> jo
<dAnjou> und *facepalm*
<krstn420> irgendwas mach ich noch immer falsch ;/
<dAnjou> krstn420: wenn du nochmal sudo pyLoadCore -s laufen lässt und *explizit* nen absoluten pfad zur config angibst, dann gehts auch ohne rumpfuschen
<krstn420> der pfad is bei mir absolut
<dAnjou> nee, der sieht nur so aus
<krstn420> Configpath [/home/krstn/.pyload]:
<dAnjou> die lösen den wahrscheinlich auf
<krstn420> ah
<krstn420> du meinst, wenn ich das nochmal so hintippe nimmt er das
<dAnjou> jo
<dAnjou> das is einfach scheiße geschrieben
<dAnjou> und/oder das DEB is kacke
<dAnjou> wer auch immer das fabriziert hat
<krstn420> der typ schuldet mir 3h meines lebens
<krstn420> doch nicht
<krstn420> 8000er port is noch immer z
<krstn420> u
<dAnjou> krstn420: naja, du weißt ja jetz, wo du's notfalls fixen kannst
<krstn420> ja das hat ja auch net funktioniert
<krstn420> das is es ja
<krstn420> jetzt mach ich grad doppelt
<dAnjou> und wenn du sowas wie pyload nutzt, dann hast du sowieso zu viel zeit
<krstn420> wie meinen
<krstn420> hrmpf
<krstn420> habs jetzt in der init.d/pyload die parameter übergeben
<krstn420> und das Setup auf den absoluten pfad gesetzt
<krstn420> er startet nach nem "sudo reboot" das ding noch immer nicht
<krstn420> dafür funktioniert das jetzt mit service
<dAnjou> tjo, ich hab jetz aber auch keine lust mehr :P
<krstn420> ja das denk ich mir auch schon seit 188 minuten
<krstn420> im boot.log steht sogar das er startet
<KIRSTEN> Hieeeelfe! immer, wenn ich ein Flash Film lade, ruckelt der neuerdings.. sowohl bei chrome als auch ff
<KIRSTEN> hat jemand eine idee, ist noch jemand wach???
<daswort> Gibts es eine Umgebungsvariable für das tastaturlayout?
<bekks> Nein.
<daswort> Danke
<staffi> Morgen! Hat einer eine Idee warum unter Steam die Spiele bei mir so stark ruckeln?
<bekks> Weil Du möglicherweise eine nicht ausreichend leistungsstarke Hardware hast?
<daswort> Ja. Weil.
<daswort> Argh.
<staffi> Doch doch, hardware ist stark genug ;-)
<daswort> staffi: Lass mal hören was du hast.
<fbausch> falscher Treiber/nicht richtig konfigurierter Treiber...
<staffi> Hab den ATI Treiber drauf weil mit den fglrx die Spiele garnicht erst starten
<staffi> Intel® Core™ i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz × 4 
<staffi> 8 GB Ram
<staffi> ATI Radeon HD 6650M Grafikkarte
<daswort> Unity?
<staffi> Gnome
<staffi> 3.6
<daswort> Welche Spiele? Sind die schon released oder noch Beta?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du da genau?
<staffi> Team Fortress 2 und Counter Strike Sorce
<staffi> 12.10
<fbausch> soviel ich weiß, ist Steam 4 Linux für Ubuntu 12.04 unterstützt (kann aber auch anders sein)
<staffi> Hm, und was hat 12.04 was 12.10 nicht hat?
<daswort> Andere Unity-Version vor allem.
<fbausch> ich weiß nicht... vielleicht wurde einfach auf die Kernelversion optimiert oder mehr dagegen getestet
<staffi> :-/ Also heißt es dann warten bis es optimiert wurde oder 12.04 drauf?
<fbausch> du könntest googeln, ob jemand anderes deine Konfiguration zum Lafuen gebracht hat
<staffi> gegooglt hab ich schon, aber noch nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden... Naja, der Tag ist ja noch jung zum suchen ;-)
<staffi> ah halt...
<staffi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<kubine> Title: Valve - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<staffi> :-D
<staffi> da steht ja das ich vorab veröffentlichte Aktualisierungen aktivieren soll... und dann alles was er mir vorschlägt auch installieren oder wie?
<bekks> Das würde ich nur auf eigene Gefahr tun.
<fbausch> staffi: da ist von experimental die Rede... d.h. da kannst du dir dein System ein wenig kaputt machen
<staffi> ja eben... aber zeigt er mir nur so dann noch andere Treiber an?
<fbausch> was meinst du mit "nur so"?
<staffi> Ob ich nur auf diesen Weg den fglrx-experimental-X driver installieren kann
<fbausch> ja
<staffi> Hm, dann warte ich lieber :-(
<staffi> Aber danke!
<bullgard4> Was muß man einsetzen für <property> in '~$ xdg-settings get <property>'?
<bekks> Eine valide Eigenschaft.,
<stevie86> Hallo leute... ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen....
<stevie86> ich hab mich aus meinem benutzerkonto ausgesperrt.... wenn ich mich anmelden versuche kommt kurz ein schwarzer bildschirm mit blinke-cursor und dann nix mehr....
<stevie86> und dann kommt wieder die anmeldeseite
<k1l> stevie86: in .xsession-errors im user /home gucken was der fehler ist
<stevie86> also ich meld mich mit dem anderen user an und schau dann dort rein?
<daswort> oder in einer virtuellen konsole
<daswort> str+alt+f1 f7 ist die grafische oberfläche
<stevie86> also im ordner home hab ich 2 ordner für meine 2 Benutzer von denen der 1 der root is, wo ich nicht rankomme... und der andere is der benutzer, den ich anmelden könnte
<stevie86> der hat aber auf den benutzerordner vom 1. Benutzer logischerweise keinen zugrif
<fbausch> Benutzer, der root ist? Meinst du den, den du bei der Ubuntu-Installation angelegt hast?
<stevie86> jo
<fbausch> dann schau mal in die Datei /home/<der "Root"-Nutzer>/.xsession-errors
<stevie86> ich krieg in der kommandozeile den Fehler: keyctl_search: required key not available Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<k1l> achso, das ist verschlüsselt?
<k1l> dann bin ich raus.
<stevie86> shit
<stevie86> krieg ich irgendwie den 2. user als root
<stevie86> also ich meine als su
<k1l> nein, weder root noch su ist ne gute idee unter ubuntu
<stevie86> mir is das konto egal, ich will ja sowieso neu aufsetzen
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: ist das rootfs verschlüsselt?
<k1l> man nutzt sudo (oder gksudo für gui) aber wenn man alles damit startet versaut man sich die rechte und kommt zu problemen so wie du jetzt
<stevie86> es kann schon sein dass es verschlüsselt is.... hab mich ein bisschen rumgespielt... ich hab ne 2. Festplatte eingehängt und jetzt kann ich darauf mit dem 2. User nicht zugreifen.... das is eigentlich mein hauptproblem zwecks backup
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: am einfachsten wirds wohl sein, wennst mit einer LiveCD startest und das passwort zurücksetzt. Wenn / verschlüsselt ist, musst dich halt noch mit encfs rumschlagen.
<stevie86> nochmal von vorne... ich hab 2 user: Stefan und Eltern... stefan ist der user, der bei der installation angelegt wurde und eltern halt nachher... .ich wohl stefan verschlüsselt... und unter stefan hab ich eine 2. Festplatte eingehängt... ich wollte eigentlich, dass alle user drauf zugreifen können, aber ich kann mit eltern nicht drauf zugreifen
<MasterOfDisaster> ah.
<stevie86> weil die fehlermeldung ist nur root user können drauf zugreifen....
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: mounts unter /mnt und hängs in /home/stefan mit bind mount ein, wenn du das unbedingt brauchst
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: die berechtigungen hast schon überprüft?
<daswort> Warum kannst du dich denn nicht in der virtuellen Konsole anmelden? Dann wird das Verzeichnis auch entschlüsselt. MasterOfDisaster 
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: wo's hängt sollte dir 'sudo -u eltern namei -m /path/to/access' sagen
<MasterOfDisaster> daswort: ich hab nur die Hälfte mitgekriegt
<daswort> Sorry wollte dich nicht highlighten.
<stevie86> muss ich das wirklich so eingeben mit namei -m /path/to/access?? 
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: na das echte Verzeichnis musst schon hinschreiben, aber das kann ich nicht erraten.
<stevie86> oder statt /path/to/access besser Disk2 eingeben
<stevie86> also die 2. Festplatte heißt sdb0 oder Disk2
<stevie86> was denn nun?
<MasterOfDisaster> namei will als parameter eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis haben. Wo du dein Zeugs hinschmeisst weiß ich nicht
<bekks> Weder noch.
<bekks> stevie86: Was genau hast Du vor?
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: du musst den mountpoint angeben.
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: zu not hilft 'man namei'
<stevie86> ich kenn den mountpoint nicht
<bekks> Dann finde ihn heraus, mit "mount".
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: wtf? wie mountest die Platte denn?
<stevie86> ich hab mal grad in die fstab reingeschaut
<stevie86> ah... dev/sdb1 is der mountpoint
<stevie86> richtig?
<MasterOfDisaster> na, eine spalte weiter
<stevie86> also ich hab jetzt mal einen output von namei: f: dev/sdb1
<stevie86> /media/sdb1 is der mountpoint also? Das steht eine spalte weiter
<MasterOfDisaster> stevie86: ja genau
<stevie86> aber wenn ich den pfad bei namei übergeb sagt er no such file or directory
<stevie86> ich wiill eigentlich im Endeffekt dann mit eltern auf die sdb1 zugreifen können
<stevie86> es tut mir wirklich leid, wenn ich mich so dumm anstelle, aber ich bin anfänger...
<stevie86> kann mir jemand dabei helfen? bitte!
<}ls{> stevie86: /dev/sdb1 ist das Gerät selbst und dort die Partition Nummer 1. Ein Mountpoint kann jedes beliebige Verzeichnis sein unter dem dann die Inhalte von /dev/sdb1 verfügbar sind.
<}ls{> Dieses Verzeichnis muss nicht mal leer sein. (zu dem Preis, dass diese Dateien dann nach dem Mounten nciht mehr verfügbar sind, bis /dev/sdb1 wieder ausgehängt wird)
<mpathy> Hi Ihr! Wie kann ich schnell und einfach rausfinden, welches Paket aus einem bestimmten PPA gerade installiert ist? Versuch gerade auszumisten
<mpathy> Bzw. so ne Art "dpkg -l" auf eine Paketquelle beschränkt wäre auch okay
<apricot1> ubuntu 12.04 Dash - wie kann ich die Position beim Start von z.B. Thunderbird bestimmen - nicht automatisch am Ende, sondern z.B. auf Position 3
<mpathy> Du meinst die Position dort? Dorthin schieben?
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> manuell geht es ja .. aber beim Start automatisch
<apricot1> die Liste ist schon ziemlich lang
<master_> kennt sich wer mit wget aus??
<master_> will videostreams aufzeichnen
<master_> nur weiß nicht genau wie das geht
<master_> ?
<bekks> Was denn für Videostreams?
<apricot1> master_, vielleciht 'vlc'
<master_> alles mögliche dachte da so an youtube c1neon und so
<bekks> master_: Dann benutz youtube-dl
<master_> aber irgendwie will das nicht so wie ich will
<apricot1> master_, guck mal bei Firefox 'add-ons'
<bekks> Ohne konkrete Beschreibung des Fehlers und ohne deine Ubuntuversion zu kennen können wir Dir da auch nicht helfen.
<master_> @ bekks ich versuche mit wget streams zu laden habe Xubuntu 
<fbausch> master_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wget+videostream
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at lmgtfy.com)
<bekks> master_: Dann benutz youtube-dl
<bekks> master_: Und welche Ubuntuversion hast du genau?
<master_> Xubuntu 12.10
<grossing> für andere streams tut es evtl. rtmpdump
<master_> ok danke werde das mal versuchen
<bekks> Ohne Fehlerbeschreibung können wir Dir halt nicht helfen.
<krstn420> hi
<krstn420> ich habn kleines problem mit meinem apache
<krstn420> wenn ich die url mit http:// aufrufe nimmt er ganz ordentlich das .htaccess file here und fragt nach user daten
<krstn420> wenn ich die selbe mit https:// aufrufe, fragt er nicht, sondern leitet einfach weiter?!
<bekks> 1Dann liegt das an deiner Webserverkonfiguration.
<krstn420> kansnt du da irgendwie mehr dazu sagen?
<krstn420> is halt doch sehr allgemein gehalten
<bekks> Wir kennen deine Config nicht.
<krstn420> standard config, nichts geändert
<krstn420> lediglich den Directory eintrag zu .htpasswd
<bekks> Und den https Kram, und die Umleitung, und, und und :)
<krstn420> ich ging jetzt nur von der /etc/apache2/apache2.conf aus
<krstn420> habs, danke für nichts
<daswort> tztztz sowas sag man nicht. 
<daswort> +t
<zerwas> Ist es möglich, in Unity eine laufwende Anwendung nicht im Launcher anzeigen zu lassen? So wie es früher mit devilspie und "skip_tasklist" funktionierte.
<zerwas> Hat sich schon erledigt, skip_tasklist von devilspie funktioniert immer noch.
<Piffer> Hi, kennt sich jemand mit openLDAP aus? Ich versuche einen Server aufzusetzen, aber ich komme hier nicht weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenLDAP_ab_Precise#Testen
<kubine> Title: OpenLDAP ab Precise › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> zerwas: geht auch direkt in compiz
<bekks> Piffer: Was bedeutet denn "komme nicht weiter" genau?
<zerwas> daswort: ich habe die Antwort jetzt hier hinzugefügt: http://askubuntu.com/a/260677/2906 Wie ginge es denn mit Compiz?
<kubine> Title: 11.04 - Removing Applications from Unity launcher while still accessing it using shortcut - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<daswort> zerwas: Windows Rules oder so heißt das im CCSM. Ist schon länger her.
<daswort> Fensterregeln auf deutsch.
<Piffer> bekks: genauer beim Setzen der Passwörter im Klartext: ldappasswd -x -D uid=user1,ou=Users,dc=meinedomain,dc=local -W -s MeinPasswort uid=user1,ou=Users,dc=meinedomain,dc=local 
<zerwas> daswort: sehe ich in CCSM gar nicht, die Option.
<derchiller> ich wars nicht
<daswort> geht mal in die erweiterte suche und schaue nach window list taskbar etc. Könnte auch sein dass das Teil der extra-plugins war. Die hatte ich früher immer installiert.
<bekks> Piffer: Und...?
<Piffer> bekks: Ich bekomme den Fehler: ldap_bind Invalid Credentials (49)
<zerwas> daswort: danke, ich schau mal rum.
<Piffer> bekks: Ich habe es auch mit der anderen vorgeschlagenen Methode versucht. Also über den LDAP Admin. Da bekomme ich: Result: No such object (32)
<bekks> Das sieht so aus, dass es den User nicht gibt.
<zerwas> daswort: hast recht, ist quasi ein integriertes Devilspie. Bin ich vorher nie drüber gestolpert, danke.
<Piffer> bekks: Genau das ist auch meine Vermutung, ich weiß nur leider nicht wo ich ihn anlegen kann. Als normalen User unter Ubuntu will ich ihn ja nicht haben, sondern als Eintrag in der LDAP-Datenbank. Füge ich den wie den admin in base.ldif hinzu?
<daswort> zerwas: gerne
<bekks> Piffer: Ja, eigentlich schon.
<Piffer> bekks: ok, danke! Ich werde das gleich mal ausprobieren.
<Piffer> bekks: Also ich habe jetzt einen Eintrag "user1" nach dem gleichen Schema wie den admin in base.ldif eingefügt (mit dem gleichen {SSHA} wie beim admin) und slapd neugestartet. Beim Setzen des Passworts erhalte ich die gleichen Fehlermeldungen wie vorher.
<stevie86> hilfe! Ich hab mein Ubuntu neu installiert, und kann mich aber nicht anmelden.... und wenn ich in die Konsole wechsle wird der bildschirm schwarz.. :-s
<bekks> Was passiert denn wenn Du Dich anmeldest?
<stevie86> wenn ich mich anmelde, kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm und ich bin wieder auf der anmeldeseite
<stevie86> und komischerweise funktioniert die maus nicht....
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn installiert, und welche Grafikhardwarehast du?
<zerwas> stevie86: Häufig liegt das an der Grafikkarte bzw. dessen Treiber. Du könntest zunächst versuchen, den failsafeX-Modus zu starten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus
<kubine> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevie86> ja, ich hab n nvidia graka
<zerwas> stevie86: die genaue Bezeichnung der nVidia-Karte wäre hilfreich
<bekks> stevie86: Und welche...?
<stevie86> eine uralte... weiß ich momentan nicht....
<stevie86> so bin im Recovery modus
<stevie86> aber die maus geht noch immer nicht :-(
<zerwas> stevie86: mit "lspci" bekommst du raus, welche grafikkarte bei dir läuft
<zerwas> Strg+Alt+T startet ein Terminal
<stevie86> nur zur klarstellung, soll ich in den FAilsaifex modus gehen?
<zerwas> den kannst du zuerst probieren, ja.
<stevie86> ja, wenn ich da reingehe, dann kann ich die maus aber nicht bedienen....
<zerwas> Du hast immer noch nicht bekks' Frage beantwortet, welches Ubuntu du dir installiert hast
<stevie86> aso... 12.04
<zerwas> stevie86: darum ja der hinweis, dass du mit Strg+Alt+T ein Terminal starten kannst, sobald du eingeloggt bist
<stevie86> OK meine GRAKA is die NVIDIA NV15 [Geforce2 GTS/Pro]
<bekks> Eine GF2? Aus einem Museum geklaut? :)
<stevie86> ich sagte ja uralt... der PC is ja auch schon in die Jahre gekommen
<stevie86> also dann kommt ein fenster: Was möchten Sie tun... mit 4 möglichkeiten.... ich könnte ja auch in die root konsole gehen, dann brauch ich keine Maus....
<fbausch> stevie86: du brauchst auch in einer unprivilegierten Konsole keine Maus
<stevie86> wenn ich strg alt t drücke passiert aber nix
<k1l> strg+alt+t geht nur in gnome-desktops
<stevie86> ok also gehe ich zur root konsole
<k1l> wenn du in der recovery konsole hängst wird das nicht helfen
<fbausch> stevie86: was meinst du mit Root Konsole?
<stevie86> im recoverymodus auf root
<stevie86> weil anmelden kann ich mich ja nicht
<k1l> stevie86: ja die recovery funktion ist um sachen zu reparieren. das ist keine  dauerlösung
<k1l> ich weiß nicht, ob man die karte  aktuell besser mit dem alten nvidia treiber oder dem freien treiber probieren sollte
<stevie86> schon klar... also mein hauptproblem ist erst mal, warum funktioniert meine 0815 ps2 maus plötzlich nicht mehr??
<fbausch> war das sofort ab der Neuinstallation von Ubuntu so, oder hast du noch irgendwas verändert?
<k1l> weil der xserver eh probleme zu haben scheint
<bekks> Mit dem nvidia-96 könnte sie noch laufen.
 * ppq kann das bestätigen
<stevie86> ich hab nix verändert... nur ganz normal mit alternate cd neu installiert
<zerwas> stevie86: nur mal zum Spaß: Mal während des Betriebs rausgezogen und wieder reingesteckt?
<ppq> allerdings: "nvidia-96: (NV11 und NV17-28) Legacy-Treiber funktioniert nicht mit aktuellem X-Server, kein Hersteller-Update für X-Server ABI 1.13 mehr geplant."
<stevie86> ja, auch schon getestet....
<bekks> Dann bleibt nur noch nouveau.
<stevie86> leuchten tut sie ja
<afflux> kann ich mit gnupg anhand einer verschluesselten nachricht auslesen fuer welche schluessel die nachricht verschluesselt wurde?
<sdx23> afflux: Mach mal file auf die Datei.
<afflux> sdx23: "PGP message"? ^^
<afflux> sdx23: gerade pgpdump gefunden, problem geloest
<BlackMage> wo kann ich nachsehen welcher Grafikkartentreiber verwendet wird?
<ppq> BlackMage: /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<ppq> *log
<BlackMage> du meinst /var/log/Xorg.0.log oder?
<ppq> ja
<BlackMage> kann ich irgendwie nachfragen welcher Treiber grad verwendet wird?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Das steht da doch normal drin im Log
<BlackMage> die Datei ist aber groß
<BlackMage> lang mein ich
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Dann nutz die Suchfunktion oder grep ;-)
<BlackMage> und nach was soll ich suchen?
<t1mb0ral> BlackMage: [II] beim start vom xorg
<BlackMage> radeon(0) steht da oft. hat das irgendwas zu bedeuten?
<ppq> BlackMage: die tatsache dass es vorkommt, nicht, nein. wichtig ist, ob davor oder danach noch irgendwas vom (ent)laden dieses oder anderer module steht.
<ppq> einfach mal durchgehen, das lohs
<ppq> das log
<ppq> ansonsten gäbe es noch lspci -knn
<ppq> in der ausgabe steht dann etwas wie Kernel driver in use:
<BlackMage> ich benutze radeon ! :)
<BlackMage> kann man die Auflösung abfragen oder ändern?
<ppq> ja, mit xrandr
<ppq> !xrandr > BlackMage 
<kubine> BlackMage: Informationen zu XrandR finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XrandR
<BlackMage> ich verwende schon die höchste Auflösung
<BlackMage> und wo ist das Menü von Firefox?
<ppq> wenn du oben in der tab-leiste einen rechtsklick machst, kannst du es per haken wieder anzeigen lassen
<ppq> ansonsten ist es links in dem "firefox" knopf versteckt
<BlackMage> omg
<BlackMage> ich hab das noch nicht ganz mit dem Firefox Sync verstanden
<BlackMage> woher bekommt man denn den Code?
<ppq> code?
<ppq> du gehst auf extras -> sync einrichten
<ppq> oder meinst du diese codes, die man an rechnern abtippen muss, die man hinzufügen will
<ppq> --> https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/geraet-zu-firefox-sync-hinzufuegen
<kubine> Title: Wie füge ich ein Gerät zu Firefox-Sync hinzu? | Mozilla-Hilfe (at support.mozilla.org)
<BlackMage> wo nehm ich denn die Codes her?
<ppq> die werden an einem rechner, der schon dabei ist, generiert, nehme ich an
<BlackMage> das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz
<Alroy> Hallo.
<Alroy> Ich würde gerne eine alte rdp Verbindung wieder herstellen.
<Alroy> Das ging vorher immer automatisch, jetzt liegt hier die Festplatte mit allem, aber es ist wohl nicht ganz so einfach.
<Alroy> Wo wird denn die Verbindung gespeichert?
<Alroy> Im keyring? Weil in der remmina.pref steht nur ein verschlüsseltes Passwort.
<Alroy> Es war möglich sich mit dem normalen Benutzer-Passwort anzumelden.
<BlackMage> Ich versteh nicht welchen Wiederherstellungschlüssel ich angeben soll
<BlackMage> ich gebe den schlüssel an, den Android mir angibt
<astroidus> Wenn man mit Google verbunden ist, kann mit "Passwörter und Verschlüsselung" unter Systemwerkzeuge/Einstellungen alle Passwörter sehen, die man jemals vergeben hat... Google ever watching You !
<zerwas> astroidus: die werden dort nur gespeichert, wenn du explizit bei jedem Passwort abnickst, dass sie gespeichert werden sollen.
<zerwas> astroidus: dafür musst du nicht "mit google verbunden" sein.
<zerwas> astroidus: Dafür ist der Schlüsselbund auch vorgesehen, andere Browser lösen das ebenfalls so.
<astroidus> Wenn ich nicht verbunden bin, sehe ich dort nichts !
<astroidus> Mein Schlüsselbund liegt bei Verbindung auf dem Internet auf einem amerikanischen Server, Adresse müsste ich nochmal nachsehen.
<astroidus> mit im Ibernet, sorry
<daswort> Speichert LibreOffice die Font-Datei eigentlich einer odt? Oder bekommt der Gegenüber eventuell komische Zeichen angezeigt? Fall dem so ist wie bettet man die Schriftart in die Datei ein?
<zerwas> astroidus: was hat dein Speicherort damit zu tun?
<fbausch> daswort: so viel ich weiß, wird die Schriftart an sihc nicht mitgespeichert. Wenn die Schriftart unbekannt ist, wird eine ähnliche herangezogen
<daswort> Gibt es eine Option? Beim PDF-Export gibts es diese Möglichkeit. fbausch 
<fbausch> PDF!=ODT
<astroidus> zerwas: Internet... meine Tastatur spinnt, brauch ne neue Tastatur... Mein Speicherort sollte lokal sein und eventuell synchronisiert bei irgendwem, aber nicht öffentlich (obwohl privat auf dem Internet geht wohl auch nicht). Google speichert es für jeden zugänglich. Habs mit nem anderen Account probiert. Naja, ist ja auch egal.
<zerwas> astroidus: ich kann dir nicht folgen. Aber gut, wenn die Sache für dich erledigt ist.
<ocbo> sehe ich das richtig, dass der freie Radeon Treiber keine Grafikkarten der HD 7xxx Serie unterstützt?
<astroidus> zerwas: probiers doch selbst aus... Es ist ja eigentlich unwahrscheinlich, dass das nur bei mir so ist. Ist mir ja auch nur zufällig aufgefallen.
<zerwas> astroidus: ich kann dir wie gesagt nicht folgen, da geht das Ausprobieren schwer. Google bietet jedenfalls eine sync-Option an, wobei wahlweise clientseitig ein Masterpasswort verwendet wird, um die datenbank mit Passwörtern, History etc. zu verschlüsseln.
<zerwas> alles weitere gehört wohl eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic , solang es kein Problem mit Ubuntu ist
<astroidus> ok
<Satorisanja> guten Abend
<dreamon_> Möchte eine Festplatte nochmal neu "erkennen lassen". Weiß nicht wie ichs anderst sagen soll. Also nicht nicht einbinden. Sondern, das fdisk -l diese erneut dort als /dev/sdb erkennt. Bisher hab ich die HDD immer Aus/Eingeschaltet. 
<dreamon_> Der Grund warum ich das möchte ist, weil die HDD defekt ist, und immer nach einem Aus/Ein wieder eine weile seinen Dienst tut. 
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Wie ist die denn angeschlossen? USB?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ja usb.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Dann einfach den USB-Stecker kurz ziehen?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Gute Idee. hab immer Power abgeschaltet. Aber zum Testen ob das was bringt, mal ganz interessant
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Mit Ubuntu-Support hat dies aber eigentlich nichts zu tun. </OT>
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Und defekte Festplatten gehören dringend gesichert und anschließend endlich entsorgt (auch wenn Du sowas nur ungern tust wie ich mich erinnere) <g>
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Bin sofort weg. Nur noch soviel. Wenn ich usb ziehe und reinstecke, dann wird sie nicht neu mit fdisk erkannt. Scheint an der HDD zu liegen. Eventuell ein Hard/Firmware problem von der HDD.
<fbausch> vielleicht ein Wink deiner Festplatte, eine neue zu besorgen
<dreamon_> fbausch, Das ist klar. Aber erst wenn das Zeug lauffähig gerettet ist. ;)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Gibs nem Profi bevor noch mehr verloren geht!
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Wenns denn _soo_ wichtig und kein Backup vorhanden…
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Das schätzt du falsch ein. Ich kann kann auf diese Art schon schöne Teile kopieren. Nur sobald ein Fehler auftritt hilft nur Aus/Ein. Die Stelle merken und weitermachen. Wollte es nur automatisieren. Daher die Frage. Egal Thema Ende.
<Mundus> Hi,
<krisjugisto> Hi! Habe gerade Lubuntu neu aufgesetzt und wundere mich, dass ich kaum noch Software in der Paketverwaltung zur Installation finde. Sehe quasi nur die installierten. Was have ich angestellt?
<bekks> Das solltest Du uns sagen :)
<krisjugisto> 😜
<Mundus> beim Starten wird unter (Strg + Alt + F1) fortwährend:
<Mundus> init: bluetooth main process terminated with staus 1
<Mundus> geschrieben
<Mundus> wie kann ich den Dienst beenden (besser reparieren?)
<krisjugisto> Ne, ich bin etwas eingerostet. Als Paketquellen sehe ich die üblichen, aber Software taucht dennoch nicht auf.
<bekks> Hast du nach denm Eintragen der neuen Quellen ein sudo apt-get update gemacht?
<krisjugisto> Nein, wird gemacht. 
<krisjugisto> @bekks: Ich sag's ja, ich bin eingerostet. Das war's schon, hab's nur vergessen. Danke.
<tredory> Hallo zusammen, ich habe bei mir im Kubuntu gerade ein Problem mit Skype.
<tredory> Kurze vorgeschichte:
<tredory> Ich habe eine Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium und heute mittag schon das Problem das ich die Mikrofon Wiedergabe nicht abgestellt bekommen habe. Im #kubuntu-de wurde mir dabei dann geholfen.
<tredory> Die lösung war das ich in der Konsole im AlsaMixer die Wiedergabelautstärke vom Mikrofon runterschrauben musste. In den Standard Audioeinstellungen von Kubuntu gab es dafür keine möglichkeit.
<tredory> Nun kann ich wunderbar alles hören und z.b. in Audacity auch aufnehmen.
<tredory> Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem das im Skype in den Audioeinstellungen PulseAudio server eingestellt ist (es gibt dort auch nichts anderes was man wählen könnte) und Skype absolut tot ist was sound angeht. 
<tredory> Ich höre kein klingeln, im testanruf höre ich auch nichts und wenn ich jemand anderen anrufe kann der von mir auch nichts hören.
<tredory> Kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen, ich komm nicht weiter.
<ocbo> hey, kann es sein, dass der open soucre grafik treiber vom amd nur bis zur Serie HD 5xxx geht?
<ppq> ocbo: wenn du ubuntu 10.04 nutzt, ja. in neueren ubuntuversionen, die noch unterstützt sind, bis zu hd6xxx
<ppq> in 10.04 sogar nur bis hd 4xxx
<ppq> der treiber kommt übrigens nicht von amd
<ocbo> ja, aber er wird von amd unterstützt
<ocbo> ich wollt mir eigentlich eine hd 7870 kaufen
<ppq> ocbo: mit so einer neuen karte fährst du vermutlich mit dem proprietären treiber (der von amd) besser
<ppq> aber einen versuch ist es natürlich wert
<ocbo> unterstützt der proprietäre treiber randR?
<ppq> nur meine eigene meinung: unter linux will man nvidia
<ppq> ja
<ocbo> gut
<ocbo> nvidia will ich eigentlich nicht mehr, weil ich einen Pivotbildschirm habe, den ich mit den proprietären treibern von nvidia nicht angesprochen bekomme.
<ppq> achso
<ocbo> und die grafikleistung von dem nouveau treiber ist ziemlich bescheiden
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-17
<LupusE> g'morgrn
<barnyh> moin isses normal, das bei kopier aktionen der Window manager schwerfällig wird ? von ext4 zu ext4
<stevieh1> usb platten im spiel?
<barnyh> cpu oder arbeitsspeicher sind garniht mal so ausgelastet 2-10%
<barnyh> stevieh1:  nebenbei macht dd noch einen job mit einer SD karte
<stevieh1> da kann es schnell mal an den interrupts liegen.
<barnyh> iowait 20% :/
<barnyh> user 10%
<barnyh> idle 67%
<stevieh1> sowas ist immer ziemlich schwer zu analysieren.
<barnyh> hmm kay :( schade... dachte ich hab nen falschen paket installiert oer so
<barnyh> upps
<barnyh> stevieh1:  also sd karte ist fertig nun kopiert er nur von einem pfad auf der platte zu einem anderen ca 4gb,... sau langsamm und alles ruckelt
<barnyh> aber wie gesagt, man kann da wohl nicht viel machen
<stevieh1> wie ist die platte angeschlossen?
<barnyh> über sata
<stevieh1> das sollte aber dann nicht sein... sind es sehr kleine dateien?
<barnyh> die kopie wird aber auf der platte selbst erstellt,.... ne 2 video aufnahmen
<stevieh1> das sollte eigentlich über DMA gehen und keinerlei probleme machen.
<mdeb> barnyh: iotop zeigt dir Details (I/O)
<mdeb> Ich will mit apt-build ein Paket kompilieren und dabei debug options setzen, wie geht das? Gibt es ein generelles Flag dafür? Wo muss ich sonst gucken, in debian/ fand ich auf Anhieb nichts passendes.
<dadrc> apt-build … war das dieser Portage-Verschnitt für debs?
<mdeb> dadrc: Etwas anders, aber ja, so könnte man es sagen.
<LetoThe2nd> naja.
<LetoThe2nd> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/debcreation.htm schlägt vor, in der debian/rules zu schauen
<kubine> Title: Creating a Debian Package from source Building Debian Package (at www.debianhelp.co.uk)
<barnyh> hat jemand ne idee, wie man bei den soundsettings  die ausgabe einstellen kann. Problem ist, wenn ich hdmi kabel einstecke, muss ich in die sound-settings gehen -> konfiguration -> und dort das PRofil auswählen... 
<barnyh> der muss das doch automatisch erkennen können ob hdmi eingesteckt/ausgesteckt ist
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nach ner art udev trigger. aber nur blank  als stichwort geraten
<barnyh> LetoThe2nd:  selbst programieren ?
<LetoThe2nd> programmieren wär wohl übertrieben, sind sicher 2 oder 3 befehle. die frage ist eher, welche :P
<LetoThe2nd> *nur 2 oder 3
<barnyh> okay werde mich dann mal dran machen...
<LetoThe2nd> vielleiocht hilft dir auch https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#Defaulting_an_Analog_Output_Source
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio/Examples - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<barnyh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev :)
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich stell pulse immer so ein dass es einfach überall ausgibt. problem gelöst.
<barnyh> danke
<barnyh> werd mal schnell zum edeka gehen dannach mach ich mich dran
<barnyh> LetoThe2nd:  ist doch doof wenn reciver und laptop gleichzeitig spielen
<LetoThe2nd> ich habbnicht gesagt, das es immer die lösung ist, nur für mich :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, es sind alle Soundkarten verschwunden, es blieb nur die Dummy-Ausgabe in den Einstellungen, wo sollte ich nach der Ursache suchen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> aplay -l zeigt die Interfaces, jedoch gibt aplay kein Sound wieder
<gugaua> Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin... kann mir jemadn sagen wie ich ein watchdog script für einen laufenden prozess mache? soll ganz simpel sein entweder über cron aufgerufen oder eine endlosschleife
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: cron + pidof + grep
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: oder: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/watchdog.html ;)
<kubine> Title: PID EINS! (at 0pointer.de)
<gugaua> ahh danke
<gugaua> es ist ein embedded system also gehen linux befehle nur begrenzt
<gugaua> hab kein watchdog
<TheInfinity> http://pastebin.com/tLg6RiCq - was habe ich falsch gemacht? :)
<kubine> Title: $ sudo -u myuser -i $ python dropbox.py status Idle $ exit logout $ sudo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
 * sdx23 tippt auf anderes Environment.
<TheInfinity> sdx23: sollte das mit sudo nicht richtig geladen werden?
<sdx23> TheInfinity: kA, müsste man die manpage lesen. Geht das zweite mit -E ?
<TheInfinity> nope.
<sdx23> Ne, Moment, -E macht nicht das, was ich dachte.
<sdx23> kA, sudo env und sudo -i ; env # vergleichen? 
<TheInfinity> der scheint $HOME nicht neu zu setzen.
<sdx23> Also -H
<TheInfinity> yay. das wars. danke. :)
<sdx23> Interessant, dass dropbox das braucht. Verwenden die also irgendwo relative Pfade, hm.
<TheInfinity> vermutlich auf $HOME/.dropbox/ zuzugreifen
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: dann ist das aber hier nicht direkt relevant, da explizit _ubuntu_ support
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: vielleicht #ubuntu-de-offtopic, oder eben den channel des embedded systems. danke.
<gugaua> TheInfinity: okay werds mal im ot versuchen
<barnyh> kurze frage: wenn man eine disk by uuid ansprechen möchte, heißt das dann -> /dev/disk/by-uuid/4ce2e766....... oder /dev/disk/4ce2e766........ um nicht unnötig fehler einzubauen frag ich lieber :D
<dadrc> by-uuid
<barnyh> also erstes, danke
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich bei cups alte druckaufträge aus der druckerwarteschlange löschen kann?
<mdeb> lprm -a
<dadrc> cancel -a <druckername>
<dadrc> (sollte beides gehen)
<maze-m> na ja, hab mir über "ls -la | grep -v "Feb 17" > test2" in /var/spool/cups alle Druckdateien älter als vom heutigen Datum in ne Datei ausgeben lassen und würde die gerne löschen
<mdeb>  lpq -a gibt dir die jobnummern aus, lprm kennt -a übrigens nicht
<maze-m> mdeb: jo, "lprm -a" geht nicht. hab ich auch gerade gemerkt 
<dadrc> So generell zum Löschen: find /var/spool/cups/ -type f -mtime +1 -delete
<dadrc> Aber ich würd ja eher mal gucken, wieso der Kram da in der Queue hängt
<maze-m> dadrc: also bei "find /var/spool/cups/ -type f -mtime +1 -delete" sagt'er "find: bad option -delete"
<dadrc> Dann hast du ein komisches find, bei mir geht das.
<dadrc> aber "-exec rm {} \;" macht das gleiche.
<maze-m> dadrc: meinst'de statt "-delete" hinten "-exec rm {} \;" dranhängen? Also so --->  "find /var/spool/cups/ -type f -mtime +1 -exec rm {} \;"
<dadrc> ja
<mdeb> besser "{}", falls doch mal leerzeichen da sind
<maze-m> dadrc: vielen dank :)
<dadrc> hmjo, stimmt, das könnte man noch machen
<NeuLing> Hallo, ich habe gerade die Ubuntu 13.04 iso auf eine DVD gebrannt, und wollte fragen, ob das so richtig ist: http://i59.tinypic.com/1zz3shz.jpg
<mdeb> Sieht ok aus. Schneller geht's übrigens von USB-Sticks.
<dadrc> Sieht gut aus.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, einfach mal davon booten
<dadrc> Wenn's klappt, ist die CD ok ;)
<NeuLing> Okay, danke!! :)
<stevieh1> aber 13.04 nimmt ma nich mehr
<barnyh> hmm kennt sich jemand etwas besser mit 5.1 sound und pulse audio aus ? pasuspender -- speaker-test -D hdmi -c 6 -m FL,FC,FR,RR,RL,LFE    habe ich eben mal getestet und es scheint mir als, würden die ausgabe kanäle nicht stimmen also rear left ist zb center u. ähnlch
<barnyh> upp serledigt
<jokrebel> Wenn ich mit ifconfig feststelle, dass wlan2 unter anderem die IPv6 Adresse "inet6-Adresse: fe80::21f:3cff:fe13:8b66/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung" hat, dann müsste ich doch local Pingen können per "ping6 -I wlan2 -c4 [fe80::21f:3cff:fe13:8b66/64]". Da bekomm ich aber immer nur ein "unknown host". "ip -6 neigh show" zeigt mir auch andere Rechner im LAN. Und auch ein "ping6 -I wlan2 ff02::1" klappt. Was mach ich falsch?
<koegs> jokrebel: der kommt mit [fe80::21f:3cff:fe13:8b66/64] nicht klar
<barnyh> koegs:  brauchst hilfe bei der manuellen berechnung ?
<jokrebel> koegs: Hab auch schon ohne /64 und ohne Klammer versucht und les schon (wieder mal) längerem über IPv6. Überall liest man dass das so gehen müsste. Aber wenn ich mich schon selber nicht pingen kann wundert mich es nicht wenns zu nem anderen Rechner hin auch nicht geht.
<jokrebel> +seit
<koegs> "unknown host" bedeutet halt, er interpretiert das als hostname
<jokrebel> oh! Und warum geht es jetzt plötzlich?
<koegs> layer8
<jokrebel> Und jetzt kann ich auch plötzlich den anderen Rechner anpingen. (Obwohl das Netzwerk schon seit Monaten so konfiguriert ist)
<Pascal> Hallo könt ihr deutsch
<k1l_> steht zumindest im topic und in der entrymessage
<Pascal> Hallo k1l_ ich habe einen UEFI BIOS soll ich mir dan die Ubuntu 64 Bit version holen?
<Pascal> g0ne
<Mewtu> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem... Ich bin gerade  dabei, Ubuntu 13.04 zu installieren. Während der Installation ist mein Laptop einfach ausgegangen, und jetzt startet die Ubuntu DVD nicht mehr, ich sehe nur noch einen weißen Strich oben links in der Ecke... Der Laptop wurde auch sehr heiß, und macht nun komische Geräusche.. :( . 
<k1l_> Pascal: wenn deine hardware cpu 64bit kann gibt es keinen grund nicht 64bit zu nehmen
<Pascal> schalte dein Laptop aus und warte bis er wider ab kühlt
<k1l_> Mewtu: ich würde erstmal anfangen ein ubuntu zu installieren, das auch noch aktuell ist. 13.04 ist nicht mehr aktuell
<Mewtu> Oh... Daran liegt es aber nicht, oder? Soll ich den Laptop am Netzteil lassen, während er abkühlt?
<k1l_> ich denke eher, dass dort kein grub installiert wurde. aber wie gesagt, mach das erstmal mit einem aktuellen ubuntu noch mal richtig
<Mewtu> Er ist ja während der Installation einfach ausgegangen... Ich versuche es dann mit Ubuntu 13.10, ist das dann richtig?
<k1l_> ja wenn er während der installation einfach ausgegangen ist ist klar, dass er nicht das unfertige ubuntu startet
<k1l_> mach es mit 13.10 nochmal
<dasjoe> Mewtu, im Allgemeinen ist 13.10 das was du nutzen willst, gerade auf nicht-Servern. Wenn die Maschine lange ohne Neuinstallation und ohne Upgrade auf eine neuere Ubuntu-Version supported sein soll ist momentan 12.04 die richtige Wahl
<Mewtu> Okay, danke. Aber warum startet due CD nicht mehr? Sie ist ja immer noch im Laptop..
<dasjoe> Mewtu, außerdem scheint dein Rechner nicht vom DVD-Laufwerk sondern von der Festplatte starten zu wollen, das kannst du normalerweise per BIOS-Bootmenü auswählen
<dasjoe> Sowas wie "Press F12 for boot menu" erscheint beim Boot, ansonsten schau in's BIOS und stell die Bootreihenfolge so ein, dass zuerst vom optischen Laufwerk gebooted wird
<Mewtu> Oh, stimmt... Danke , ich werde mir nun 13.10 runterladen und es noch einmal versuchen. Danke für Eure Hilfe. :)
<dasjoe> Gerne :)
<duff> hallo,
<duff> ich möchte ubuntu parallel neben windows 7 installieren.. auf dem laptop sind aber bereit 4 primary partitionen, die dort eigentlich bleiben sollen (es handelt sich dabei um partitonen von einem recovery tool, was vom hersteller installiert wurde, und bleiben soll)
<duff> es lässt sich aber keine weitere primary anlegen, wie kann man das problem lösen?
<jokrebel> duff: Weiter Festplatte einbauen?
<LetoThe2nd> duff: gar nicht, es werden einfach nur 4 primarys unterstützt.
<duff> d.h eine löschen oder sonst blöd gucken?
<LetoThe2nd> geeenau
<duff> yeah o.O
<jokrebel> oder halt kurz auslagern - eine erweiterte Anlegen und dann dort (mit den neuen) wieder reinpacken.
<duff> kann ich das nicht als image sichern und später wieder herstellen?
<jokrebel> könnte klappen
<duff> jokrebel, wie würde ich denn eine part. "kurz auslagern"?
<jokrebel> duff: Indem Du sie zB. per dd auf eine Externe Festplatte kopierst.
<jokrebel> duff: komplette Datensicherung ist da für Dein Vorhaben natürlich Pflicht vorher.
<duff> die möglichkeit ein komplettest device image als backup zu erstellen gibt es nicht?
<duff> mit allen partitionen etc...
<jokrebel> duff: Und ob Dein Windows da dann meckert, wenn da eine Partition plötzlich nicht mehr soundso groß primär sondern mit anderer Größe als Erweiterte vorliegt kann ich nicht sagen.
<duff> ...weiß halt nicht wie empfindlich das recovery tool reagiert wenn ich da irgendwas mit erweiterten partitionen mache bzw ...
<duff> jo
<jokrebel> duff: Du kannst natürlich die komplette Platte klonen.
<duff> aha!, und wie mach ich das, kann das dd auch?
<jokrebel> ja
<duff> okay, dann werd ich da mal ein bisschen rumspielen.. 
<jokrebel> duff: Fütter Google mit "ubuntu wiki festplatte klonen" und Du findest passendes. Oder Du brennst Dir ne Clonezilla-CD zB.
<dasjoe> duff, https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_To_Backup_Operating_Systems könnte helfen
<kubine> Title: How To Backup Operating Systems - Wikibooks, open books for an open world (at en.wikibooks.org)
<dasjoe> Clonezilla ist wohl die einfachste Lösung, manuell mit fsarchiver kann man auch wenig falsch machen, außerdem kannst du mit fsarchiver leichter einzelne Partitionen wiederherstellen. Achtung, fsarchiver sichert dir die Partitionstabelle und den MBR nicht mit
<jokrebel> mit clonezilla ne 1:1 Kopie der kompletten Festplatte (mit allen Partitionen, Tabelle und MBR) wird wohl das einfachste sein.
<gugaua> Hallo, wenn ich über die shell x11vnc starte und zwar "x11vnc -input KMBCF -nobell -xrandr -http -tightfilexfer -avahi -usepw -forever -display :1 &" dann bekomme ich eingaben in der shell
<jokrebel> gugaua: Nach welcher Anleitung gehst Du vor? Und was hättest Du erwartet?
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950157/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> nach der anleitung
<gugaua> prozesse im hintergrund
<gugaua> aber immer kommt eine ausgabe wie ich sie im paste habe
<gugaua> ich will in einer shell das im hintergrund starten und weitere befehler eingeben ohne das ich zugespamt werde
<jokrebel> Das ist keine Anleitung, das ist ein NoPaste von dem was Du tust, oder?
<gugaua> ja
<gugaua> oh hab die anleitung vergessen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Prozesssteuerung
<kubine> Title: Prozesssteuerung › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gugaua: Und _welcher_ Anleitung für den speziellen Befehl folgst Du. Der Wiki-Link ist ja eher was allgemeines.
<LetoThe2nd> gugaua: ist wieder dein embedded system, oder?
<gugaua> Prozess im Hintergrund starten - &
<gugaua> nein das ist ein ubuntu system
<gugaua> mit xvfb
<jokrebel> Was ist denn das Ziel? Vielleich kommen wir so besser mit.
<gugaua> folgenden befehl starten "x11vnc -input KMBCF -nobell -xrandr -http -tightfilexfer -avahi -usepw -forever -display :1 &" ohne irgendwelche ausgaben zu bekommen ich meine das "&" dafür ist das es im hintergrund ausgeführt wird und keine ausgabe kommt so wie im paste
<jokrebel> && ?
<gugaua> oh ich probiers mal :)
<gugaua> dann kommt sowas >
<gugaua> ">"
<gugaua> also der befehl sieht wie folgt aus "x11vnc -input KMBCF -nobell -xrandr -http -tightfilexfer -avahi -usepw -forever -display :1 &&"
<jokrebel> gugaua: Wo hast Du denn diesen ellenlangen Befehl her (ich hab keine Ahung was der tut/tun soll). Zeig doch mal den Link _dorthin_ und was Dein Ziel ist, was willst Du erreichen?
<gugaua> es starten einen x11vnc server
<gugaua> startet*
<gugaua> den befehl hab ich selbst zusammen gewürfelt
<jokrebel> _was_ ist das Ziel und _welcher_ Anleitung dies zu tun folgtest Du? 
<jokrebel> gugaua: Warum willst Du immer Räder erfinden. Erzähl Dein genaues Vorhaben; es gibt ziemlich sicher bereits funktionierend Lösungen. Oder ist Dein Wunsch soo exotisch?
<gugaua> mein ziel ist es den vnc server manuell zu starten... und dafür hab ich eine start.sh geschrieben und ich will die aufrufen und ich will das keine ausgabe zu sehen ist
<gugaua> es startet einfach einen xvfb fluxbox vnc server und nautilus
<gugaua> und ich dachte wenn ich einfach ein & hinter den befehl eingebe wird man keine eingabe mehr sehen
<gugaua> ich glaub mein wunsch ist zu exotisch :)
<jokrebel> gugaua: Zeig mal die komplette Scriptdatei in einem NoPaste, bitte.
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950257/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> das soll auch nur dann laufen wenn ich es mal brauche
<gugaua> meistens für wine emulationen
<jokrebel> gugaua: Script ohne shebang?
<duff> jokrebel, jau clonezilla ty
<jokrebel> duff: ty?
<gugaua> das hab ich nicht mitkopiert
<jokrebel> ^^
<duff> thank you
<jokrebel> duff: Ah - gerne
<gugaua> jokrebel: danach werd ich mir noch ein schnelle stop.sh programmieren in denen nur kilall sein werden
<gugaua> nur wenn ich dieses start.sh starte kommt sehr viel output
<jokrebel> öhm - nach dem alles gestartet ist und im Hintergrund glegt einfach mit exit schließen? (ohne dass ich da tiefgreifender drinstecke)
<gugaua> also einfach eine neue konsole öffnen?
<gugaua> kann ich mir der dann nicht weiterarbeiten...
<jokrebel> also einfach nach dem letzen & in der nächsten Zeile ein "exit &&" 
<gugaua> ahhh das meinst du
<jokrebel> gugaua: Aber das wäre alles in #bash (oder war es ##bash) besser aufgehoben vermutlich.
<gugaua> alles klar dann schwing ich mich mal da rüber... danke dir trotzdem
<koegs> gugaua: x11vnc kann man prima als dienst starten, da braucht man kein script :)
<mcnesium> ich will von mysql auf mariadb wechseln
<mcnesium> dazu soll ich erst mysql-server und mysql-common deinstallieren und dann mariadb installieren
<mcnesium> aber beim deinstallieren jammert aptitude rum wegen den unmet dependencies
<bekks> Ich würde zur Sicherheit alle DBs vorher komplett dumpen.
<mcnesium> wie kann ich die beiden pakete denn deinstallieren?
<apollo13> haben debian/ubuntu nicht eh schon mysql durch mariadb ersetzt?
<mcnesium> bekks: gute idee, hab ich ;)
<bekks> mcnesium: Welche komplette ausgabe bekommst Du denn?
<mcnesium> bekks: http://pastie.org/private/jz30j0f8kb58gjvoropzg
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<mcnesium> mich beunruhigt, dass der auch so sachen wie den jquery kram da gleich mit deinstallieren will
<mcnesium> (wobei ich mich auch frag, wieso ich überhaupt sowas installiert hab)
<bekks> Das Zeug hängt halt von mysql ab, daher die Dependency darauf.
<mcnesium> ach so, das is hier noch n 13.04 server
<mcnesium> bin noch nich zum upgraden gekommen :D
<bekks> Ja, dann solltest du das zuerst mal tun :)
<mcnesium> habs befürchtet
<mcnesium> hat das jetz irgendeinen spezialgrund in dem zusammenhang, oder is das nur son allgemeiner rat?
<bekks> Das hat ganz einfach den Grund, dass 13.04 EOL ist.
<mcnesium> schon?
<bekks> Ja, Ende Januar war es soweit.
<mcnesium> ach ja die ham ja auf 9 monate verkürzt
<mcnesium> jut äh
 * mcnesium is doing-release-upgrade
<boldii> hallo
<boldii> ich habe ein problem mit meinen wlan adaptern. sowohl der interne als auch der usb adapter sind im netzwerk manager ausgegraut. hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen koennte?
<Flash63> boldii: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<kubine> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<boldii> Flash63: danke. aber laut rfkill sind beide weder soft noch hard blocke.
<Flash63> boldii: für WLAN manuell etwas über die http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces konfiguriert?
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ich würde erstmal gucken welche chips da verbaut sind und was die da noch für handarbeit brauchen, weil der herstller nur kaputte treiber liefert
<boldii> Flash63: nein. der usb stick ist auch ganz neu. habe den nur gekauft um zu sehen ob es mit dem funktioniert. weil das interne wlan vorher funktioniert hat und dann auf einmal (leider keien genaue angabe hier, ob es nach einem update oder so war) nicht mehr.
<boldii> k1l_: intern ein intel pro 2200bg und der stick ist ein realtek der laut ubuntuusers auch out of the box laufen sollte.
<k1l_> dann guck mal in die interfaces was da drinne steht
<k1l_> oder hast du wicd oder so konfiguriert?
<boldii> k1l_: die /etc/network/interfaces ist bis auf das lo komplett leer.
<Flash63> boldii: da brauchen wir besser genauere Angaben zur Konfiguration ...
<boldii> Flash63: was genau? ich habe da nie irgendwas selbst konfiguriert. 
<Flash63> boldii: die alte Intel-Karte wird auch nicht durch rfkill unterstützt
<sdx23> Werden die bei "ip a" gelistet? "iwconfig"? Was sagen lsmod und dmesg dazu?
<Flash63> boldii: kopiere mal die Abfragen aus  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vor-dem-erstellen-eines-neuen-beitrags-bitte-/ in die Ablage  → http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/browse/
<kubine> Title: Welche Angaben zum System sind für ein neues Thema nötig? › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> boldii:  ansonsten machst Du zu dem Thema mal einen neuen Beitrag im Forum mit den ganzen Angaben auf
<boldii> danke fuer eure hilfe schonmal. ich bin grad dabei die sachen in die pastebin zu packen.
<boldii> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417907/ <- alle angaben die nachgefragt werden. ich waere echt super dankbar wenn da jemand was damit anfangen kann.
<kubine> Title: Wlan Problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> boldii: die int. Intel-Karte funktioniert, für den Stick fehlt die Firmware, der Treiber sollte bei dem verwendeten 3.2 Kernel auch aktualisiert werden
<boldii> Flash63: danke. aber wieso ist die interne karte dann grau in der network manager app?
<Flash63> boldii: beachte die Einträge in der /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<boldii> Flash63: aha. danke. ich denke ich sehe das problem.
<Flash63> ändere WirelessEnabled=false auf true
<boldii> wenn ich das auf true aendere. wird es dann immer so sein? oder muss ich das nach jedem neustart aendern.
<Flash63> boldii: normalerweise bleibt das so
<boldii> Flash63: und dann mit sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart das netz neu starten?
<Flash63> nein
<Flash63> sudo service network-manger restart
<boldii> danke dir. ich probiers mal :)
<boldii> network-manger: unrecognized service
<boldii> ok. sorry mein fehler ...
<Flash63> Tippo oben
<Flash63> die Firmware für den Stick ist wohl doch vorhanden, wird aber nicht geladen
<Flash63> > [  351.197287] rtl8192cu:rtl92cu_init_sw_vars():<0-0> Failed to request firmware!+
<Flash63> sudo service network-manager restart
<boldii> Flash63: vielen, vielen dank. hat perfekt funktioniert.
<Flash63> entferne aber mal den Stick, der funktioniert momentan sowieso nicht einwandfrei
<boldii> den wlan adapter hab ich nur gekauft, weil ich dachte, dass vllt die interne karte kaputt ist. aber da die jetzt wieder geht ist alles prima.
<Flash63> die Intel-Karte ist zwar alt, aber gut
<boldii> das gleiche gilt auch fuer den laptop in dem sie verbaut ist. der hat inzwischen so um die 12 jahre auf den schultern ;)
<Flash63> wegen dem Stick kannst Du bei Bedarf in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Realtek nachsehen
<kubine> Title: Realtek › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> je nach Kernelversion gibt es da die entsprechenden Anleitungen (RTL8188cu/s)
<boldii> alles klar. danke. ich werd jetzt erstmal auf eine neuere version von ubuntu updaten.
<Flash63> Du kannst auch bei 12.04-LTS bleiben 
<Flash63> die neue LTS erscheint ja in Kürze - würde ich aber noch bis zum ersten Point-Release warten
<boldii> kann man denn einfach so von einem zum naechsten lts upgraden ohne die zwischenversionen zu installieren?
<Flash63> genau das 
<boldii> das ist ja klasse. danke fuer die hilfe :)
<Flash63> wenn es ansonsten keine technischen Schwierigkeiten gibt, dann besteht zunächst kein zwingender Grund upzugraden, es sei denn Du verwendet z.B. Lubuntu
<boldii> nein, ansonsten ist alles gut. und es ist normales ubuntu. also bleibe ich getreu dem motto never change a running system
<boldii> danke nochmal. gn8
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-18
<Kotzmeister> Morgen 
<Kotzmeister> Ich habe mal wieder eine kleine frage , ist es möchlich mit ubuntu daten von meinem recher übers netzwerk auf andere Pcś oder Konsolen wiederzugeben ? Jemand einen Tip
<bekks> ssh?
<Kotzmeister> hm....
<Kotzmeister> kenne mich mit ssh nicht aus ......
<bekks> !ssh | Kotzmeister 
<bekks> !ssh > Kotzmeister 
<kubine> Kotzmeister: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<Kotzmeister> Junge , Junge ....ich wollte nur musik auf meine xbox stremen , das ssh sieht aus als wenn es dir den kopf abreissen würde
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: guten morgen! kleiner nachträglicher hinweis: habe grad mal das log nachgelesen: soweit ich "gugaua" spontan interpretiere, wollte er (um 19:30) einfach nur die (debug-)ausgaben des in den hintergrund gesetzten befehls im terminal unterdrücken -> ergo fehlte ihm einfach ein " >/dev/null" bzw. "&>/dev/null" am ende der befehlszeile.
<jokrebel_> |Frodo|: Ah ja, danke. Das könnte natürlich sein. Aber ich sagte ja bereits, dass ich da auch nicht tiefer drin stecke.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Decstasy> Hat jemand eine Idde wie ich eine Multimediataste auf einer G15 von Lautsprecher stummschalten umbinden kann auf Mikrofon stummschalten?
<dadrc> Decstasy, mit `xev` nachgucken, welchen Keycode die Taste erzeugt
<dadrc> Es sei denn, du kannst sie direkt im Tastaturmenü belegen
<dadrc> Dann brauchst du nur noch ein kleines Skript, das das Mikro stummschaltet
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12100/keyboard-shortcut-command-to-mute-unmute-microphone ← das da zB
<kubine> Title: sound - keyboard shortcut/command to mute/unmute microphone - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Decstasy> Hmm nice danke :)
<mcnesium> bekks: guten morgen. habe jetzt auf 13.10 aktualisiert. kommen wir also zurück zur frage, wie ich mysql am besten deinstalliere :)
<mcnesium> http://pastie.org/private/jz30j0f8kb58gjvoropzg
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<stevieh1> und, mach das doch?
<mcnesium> naja, irgendwie stört mich, dass da so viele andere depencencies auch gleich mit deinstalliert werden
<stevieh1> anscheinend werden sie wohl nicht mehr gebraucht? 
<mcnesium> also wie gesagt, ich will zu mariadb wechseln. überall steht, einfach mysql deinstallieren und mariadb installieren. irgendwas von dieundie abhängigkeiten musste drin lassen steht nirgends
<stevieh1> wenn was fehlt, kannst du es immer noch nachinstallieren.
<stevieh1> kost nix.
<mcnesium> na gut…
<apollo13> du kannst auch mysql so deinstallieren dass die abhängigkeiten halt derweil kaputt sind und dann mariadb als ersatz installieren
<stevieh1> was aber nur nötig ist, wenn mariadb kein ordentliches paket ist.
<mcnesium> hab grad festgestellt, dass apt-get install software-properties-common mysql-common und mysql-server deinstalliert -.-
<mcnesium> das könnte man ja auch mal dazuschreiben
<Zigi> Hi, mein RAID 1 bestehend aus 2*3TB Platten hat gestern nur degraded gestartet. Nachdem ein smartcntl long test keine Fehler ergab (siehe http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417912/) und auch sonst nichts ungewöhnliches entdeckt wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Platten nur nicht im sync sind. Möglicherweise ein Stromausfall? Kann das Sein? Wie bekomme ich die PLatte wieder ins RAID?
<kubine> Title: smartctl -t long › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Zigi, was sagt denn `mdadm -D /dev/md0` (oder wie auch immer dein Raid heißt)?
<dadrc> Ansonsten: Raid stoppen, resync starten, warten.
<dadrc> http://sysadmin.blog.de/2011/11/08/resync-software-raid-erzwingen-12137452/ ← da stehen die genauen Befehle
<kubine> Title: Resync auf einem Software-RAID erzwingen - Systemadministration (at sysadmin.blog.de)
<Zigi> @dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417917/
<kubine> Title: mdadm -D › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Zigi> super, dann versuch ich mal den resync sobald alles gesichert ist. Will nur ausschließen, dass die Platte doch einen Fehler hat.
<Zigi> Aber wenn Smartmon nix anzeigt, sollte eigentlich alles ok sein, oder ?
<dadrc> Da ist nur eine Platte drin, hast du die andere rausgenommen?
<Zigi> nein, die ist noch drin.
<Zigi> seh ich auch mit lsblk
<dadrc> Probier mal den Resync
<Zigi> ok, danke.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, smart ist leider nicht 100%ig zuverlässig, aber meistens ein guter Hinweis
<stesind> und was sagt nun mdadm --detail?
<Zigi> @stesind siehe paste 417917 ein bisschen weiter oben
<stesind> ah, einfach das laufwerk wieder adden
<stesind> sudo mdadm --re-add /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1
<stesind> dann watch cat /proc/mdstat
<Zigi> hört sich einfach an :) Werde ich versuchen, sobald das backup fertig ist. Danke.
<Zigi> Ist dann fertig wenn nix mehr auf pending steht, richtig?
<stevieh1> warum heissen meine raid devices eigentlich md126 und md127? Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst.
<stesind> bei mir heissen die auch so
<stevieh1> nicht, md0 und md1?
<stesind> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764861
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] RAID starting at md127 instead of md0 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Decstasy> Klingt jetzt etwas retarded aber ich finde das Menü nicht :O Ich habe bei mir einen XFCE4 drauf :S http://askubuntu.com/questions/12100/keyboard-shortcut-command-to-mute-unmute-microphone
<kubine> Title: sound - keyboard shortcut/command to mute/unmute microphone - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Decstasy> Gibt es nicht noch vom XFCE eine Config wo die Keybindings hinterlegt sind? Die sind doch irgendwo im Home-Verzeichnis zu finden...?
<dadrc> Decstasy, start mal `xfce4-keyboard-settings`
<dadrc> Da im zweiten Tab sind die Einstellungen
<Decstasy> Moment...
<Decstasy> *zonk* entschuldigt bitte meine Fähigkeit nichts zu sehen :D
<Zerant> moin leute, ich wollte gerade ein screen per user starten aber ich bekomme immer den error "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' benutze ubuntu server 12.04
<Zerant> wie kann man den Fehler beheben? finde immer nur "hacks"
<dadrc> Versuchst du, screen mit einem anderen Benutzer zu starten?
<Zerant> also ich gehe mit ssh user1 drauf mache nen sudo -i dann nen su - user2
<Zerant> nur user1 hat ssh zugang
<dadrc> Und durch dieses Gewechsel kriegst du halt Probleme mit den Rechten auf dem Terminal
<dadrc> Hast du mal probiert, screen als user1 zu starten und dann im screen den Nutzerwechsel zu machen?
<dadrc> Die beiden Befehle kannst du übrigens auch als `sudo -i -u user2` ausführen
<gnox> da ich eine sehr langsame und beschränkte internetverbindung hab, frage ich mich gerade ob es möglich ist, pakete von einer debian *.iso cd zu installieren?
<dadrc> Möglich ja
<stesind> sudo dpkg -i packetname
<dadrc> Anzuraten, nicht immer.
<gnox> ok - werd ich mal probieren
<doev> ich logge den output mit "app > /tmp/app.log 2>&1", allerdings starte ich die Anwendung oft mehr als einmal. Kann ich in den Namen des Logfiles z.B. die Prozessnummer integrieren?
<doev> notfalls würde ich $$ nehmen
<geser> was wäre auch meine Idee,  wobei ich jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob die PID an dieser Stelle schon bekannt ist, dass sie in der Ausgabeumleitung genutzt werden könnte
<doev> geser, habe $(date +%m%d%Y_%H%M%S) gefunden.
<dadrc> Das ist nicht so richtig die Prozessnummer, aber geht natürlich auch :)
<dadrc> Und hm, $$ ist beim Aufruf in 'ner Shell die PID der Shell, nicht das Programmes.
<doev> ah, $$ wurde mir als Zufallsnummer verkauft. Gut zu wissen.
<Zerant> dadrc, sorry das ich jetzt erst wieder antworte ... musste weg, ich habe das prob nun "gelöst" zumindest für mich
<Zerant> obwohl ich den screen als user 2 aufmachen per initscript als root gehts
<MrHeisenberg> hallo, wenn ich per tar -czvf packen möchte, wie erreiche ich das im archiv lediglich dir ordner 01, 02, 03 vorhanden sind statt die kompletten pfade /var/dir1/r2/01, /var/dir1/r2/02 usw?
<dadrc> -C /var/dir1/r2/
<Luyin> muss man in ubuntu um den ssh-server zu starten nach der installation was besonderes tun, sowas wie # service sshd start?
<Sil_> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 13.10. Ich habe Ubuntu jetzt seit 2 Tagen, und seitdem überhitzt mein Laptop ständig. Auch wenn ich nichts mache wird er heiß und schaltet sich dann plötzlich aus. Mein Laptop ist ein Samsung NP 355 V5C.
<stevieh> uh... das ist aber nicht gut
<stevieh> geht der Ventilator nicht richtig an? Ist die CPU dauernd oben?
<Sil_> Wo kann ich das sehen? 
<stevieh> den lüfter kannst du hören, wenn er an ist... 
<Sil_> Okay, der Lüfter ist an.
<stevieh> und du kannst dir mal die Ausgabe von sensors (im Paket lm-sensors) anschauen
<dasjoe> <Luyin> muss man in ubuntu um den ssh-server zu starten nach der installation was besonderes tun, sowas wie # service sshd start? ← Der Dienst wird bei der Installation mitgestartet
<Luyin> dasjoe: danke
<Sil_> "Sorry, no sensors detected. This is relatively Common on laptops, where thermal management is handled ny ACPI rather than the OS"
<Sil_> *by
<Sil_> Okay, ich habe es jetzt anders gemacht, jetzt zeigt es bei "Virtual Device" 77 ○ an und bei "Radeon PCI 0100 74 ○  und bei "Ktemp-PCI 00c3" 78 ○.
<stevieh> und die lüfterdrehzahl?
<Sil_> Wo steht das? Das ist das einzige, was das Programm mir anzeigt. 
<Decstasy> Kannst du mal die komplette Ausgabe bereitstellen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sil_> Okay. 
<Sil_> Schon wieder ausgegangen... Tut mir leid, könnte noch etwas dauern.
<Decstasy> Ok
<Sil_> paste.ubuntuusers.de/417927
<stesind> @Sil_ installier mal bitte den Treiber: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<stesind> wenn der nicht funktioniert, da du eine legacy Karte benutzt, dann nimm den Standard Treiber und ändere im Bootmenu, dass das Powermanagement benutzt wird
<Sil_> Okay, Danke. :)
<gnox> Sil_: könnte interessant sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon und http://askubuntu.com/questions/324733/how-to-enable-the-radeon-dynamic-power-management-feature-in-ubuntu-13-04
<kubine> Title: radeon › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gnox> hat bei mir etwas Linderung gebracht - mit dem fglrx wurde es bei mir nicht besser (HD5650)...
<stesind> @Sil_: vim /etc/default/grub
<stesind> einfügen: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet radeon.dpm=1"
<stesind> sudo update-grub 
<stesind> mit dem default ati readon treiber
<stesind> nicht mit dem fglrx
<Sil_> Wo genau in dem Dokument soll ich es einfügen? 
<gnox> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet radeon.dpm=1"
<stesind> am ende
<gnox> wobei GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" bereits existieren sollte...
<Sil_> Bei mir steht dort "quiet splash".
<gnox> kein problem
<gnox> also: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1"
<Sil_> Okay, ich habe es geändert 
<Sil_> Ich kann nicht speichern...
<Sil_> Das Dokument ist schreibgeschützt,  wie kann ich das ändern?
<gnox> du kannst das dokument mit nano bearbeiten
<gnox> aus der konsole
<gnox> zb. sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<gnox> speichern kannst du mit ctrl & O und nano beenden mit ctrl & X
<gnox> danach: sudo update-grub
<gnox> dann: reboot
<Sil_> Okay, ich starte jetzt neu.
<stevieh> yesss
<Sil_> Okay, ich bin bis zu dem Ubuntu-Ladebildschirm gekommen, jetzt zeigt er einen schwarzen Bildschirm an...
<Sil_> Moment, jetzt funktioniert es.
<gnox> :)
<Sil_> Jetzt zeigt es nur noch 53° an. Ist das in Ordnung?
<stesind> klingt gut
<stesind> und der fglrx ging nicht?
<Sil_> Doch, ich habe  ihn installiert. :)
<stesind> der hat im allgemeinen mehr Leistung bei noch weniger Verbrauch
<Sil_> Danke für eure Hilfe! :)
<stesind> ah, die o.g. Kernel-Parameter waren nur für den freien Treiber, der fglrx ist ja direkt von AMD und braucht die nicht
<stesind> schadet aber auch nichts
<gnox> lol - wollt ich auch grad sagen ;)
<Sil_> Okay. Hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt. ^^
<stesind> dann viel spass
<Sil_> Danke, guten Abend noch. :)
<dodo4444> ist es möglich unter ubuntu aus der kommandozeileheraus den "pdf-drucker" zu verwenden. wenn ich eine datei drucken möchte habe ich ja immer die option "in datei drucken". die möchte ich aus der kommandozeile heraus erledigen.
<dodo4444> wenn ich auf meinem normalen drucker drucken möchte mache ich das mit "lpr ~/datei.pdf", wie verwende ich den "pdf-drucker"?
<stevieh> dodo4444: sollte gehen mit -PPDF
<dodo4444> also lpr --PPDF ~/datei
<stevieh> ein - ist zuviel, sonst ja.
<dodo4444> der druckauftrag geht leider an meinen epson drucker
<dasjoe> "lpr -P PDF datei"
<stevieh> dodo4444: hast du denn einen Drucker namens PDF?
<dasjoe> Ja, das stimmt. "lpstat -v" zeigt deine verfügbaren Drucker
<dodo4444> dasjoe: leider funktioniert der befehl (lpr -P PDF datei) nicht, ich erhalte die meldung: lpr: The printer or class does not exist.
<dodo4444> lpstat -v ergibt bei mir nur:
<dodo4444> device for Stylus-DX4200: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20DX4200?serial=L96040509082102140&interface=1
<stevieh> dann hast du wohl den cupspdf nicht installiert.
<dasjoe> Wenn nicht fehlt dir das Paket "cups-pdf", dann funktioniert das auch
<dodo4444> muss ich den pdf-drucker noch irgendwie hinzufügen?
<dasjoe> Nach der Installation von cups-pdf nicht, nein
<dasjoe> Der spuckt standardmäßig PDFs nach ~/PDF/
<dodo4444> ah ok. cups-pdf hatte ich nicht installiert, da ich davon ausgegangen bin dass eine art von pdf-drucker ja schon installiert ist, da ich im "normalen druckmenü" (also in LibreOffice, beim drucken von Seiten aus Firefox,..) ja jetzt bereits schon "in datei drucken" auswählen kann
<stevieh> die haben ihre eigenen pdf writer...
<dodo4444> okay, es funktioniert soweit, besten dank"
<dodo4444> !
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Nach der Installation findest Du nach Befehlsausführung das .pdf in /home/user/PDF
<dodo4444> ich wusste nicht, dass es sich bei der bereits vorhandenen option "in datei drucken" immer um anwendungseigene funktionen handelt. ich dachte das sei ein systemweiter PDF-drucker
<dodo4444> bis gerade eben hat es gut geklappt mit dem pdf-drucker, doch nun scheint es ein problem zu geben. alle dokumente bleiben in der warteschlange hängen. auch ein ubuntu neustart hat nichts gebracht
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Drucker pausiert? (offline mode)
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: es ist ein haken bei "aktiviert"
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Was sagt die Stutus-Spalte bei http://localhost:631/printers/
<dodo4444> Idle
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Und was steht in http://localhost:631/jobs/? Am besten NoPasten vielleicht.
<jokrebel_> !pasten > dodo4444 
<kubine> dodo4444: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dodo4444> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417932/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Vielleicht nen anderen Benutzer benutzt?
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Geh mal auf http://localhost:631/printers/PDF und wähl da mal "Drucker stoppen" aus
<jokrebel_> und dann wieder zurück
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: diese option finde ich nicht, ich habe nur "show completed jobs" "show all jobs" und bei den einzelnen aufträgen "hold job" "cancel job" "move job"
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Was für CUPS-Version ist das? steht auf  http://localhost:631/
<dodo4444> CUPS 1.7rc1
<dodo4444> habe ubuntu 13.10
<jokrebel_> hm - moment icvh schau mal ob ich hier irgendwo an ein 13.10 rankomm.
<dodo4444> jokrebel_:  ein cups-neustart mittels sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart hat geholfen
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Ja dann kann ich ja den anderen Rechner gleich wieder ausschaltgen.
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: ja, aber besten dank für die bemühungen!
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Gern
<dodo4444> nun habe ich noch eine frage: eine datei die ich habe lässt sich mit cups-pdf nur im querformat drucken (auch wenn hochformat eingestellt ist ist die ausgabe im querformat). es handelt sich um eine pdf-datei welche mit pdftk rotiert wurde
<dodo4444> die ausgabe erfolgt immer wieder im querformat. wenn ich jedoch die "in datei drucken" option im druckmenü von evince verwende ist das drucken im hochformat möglich
<dodo4444> wie liese sich das drucken im hochformat aus der kommandozeile erzwingen?
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Gibt es das Orginal (vor dem drehen mit pdftk) noch?
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: ja, ich habe die ausgabe von pdfinfo der beiden dateien verglichen, sie unterscheiden sich im eintrag "Page rot: " einmal heißt es Page rot:       90 das andere mal steht statt einer 90 die eine 0
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Was passiert denn wenn Du die Orginaldatei per "ltp -P PDF" "druckst"?
<dodo4444> ich habe immer mit lpr -P gedruckt, nicht lpt
<jokrebel_> klar, war n typo
<dodo4444> versuche ich mal...
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: beide dateien (also original und die gedrehte) werden mit lpr -P PDF als querformat gedruckt
<dodo4444> die originaldatei war schon immer quer, die gedrehte wurde also ins hochformat rotiert
<turbo_allegro> moin
<turbo_allegro> ich hatte gehofft, ich könnte auf meinem bewusst behaltenem Ubuntu 10.10 Libre Office installieren
<turbo_allegro> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-3-6
<turbo_allegro> lief nciht
<turbo_allegro> kann ich irgendwie die Quellen manuell downloaden und installieren
<k1l_> turbo_allegro: also was soll man da sagen? du installierst dir extra (?!) ein windows 95 und wunderst dich, dass es nicht geht?
<k1l_> benutze ein aktuelles ubuntu: 12.04, noch 12.10 oder 13.10. da bekommst du auch noch support
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Mal mit was anderem vielleicht eine "richtige" Drehung zu erreichen probieren?
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: ja, hast du eine idee dafür mit was? ich hab es mal mit "PDF Mod" versucht, aber das hinterlässt auch nur einen "Page rot 90" eintrag. Die Datei wurde ursprünglich in der kommandozeile mit pdftk datei.pdf cat 1-endeast output datei-rot.pdf gedreht
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass mein lpr - o landscape -P PDF die -o option generell ignoriert
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Naja - PDF ist jetzt nicht gerade für "Bearbeitung" gebaut. Am schlauestens wär natürlich die Ausgangsdatei (vielleicht mit LibreOffice?) ins richtige Format zu bringen und nochmal neu als PDF zu Exportieren.
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: ja, das problem ist, dass ich nicht nur eine datei sondern mehrere habe, und in einem kleinen skript möchte ich unter anderem solche pdf-dateien drehen.
<dodo4444> ich schau aber mal ob sich das nicht auch anders erledigen lässt
<jokrebel_> dodo4444: Wie gesagt kann man noch schauen, ob es da ein Programm gibt, dass das "echt" dreht und ein "echtes neues PDF" draus macht. Wissen tue ich es allerdings nicht.
<dodo4444> jokrebel_: ja, meine ursprüngliche idee für so eine "echte" drehung war ja ein pdf-drucker :) denn wenn ich die datei über "in datei drucken" als pdf drucke lässt sich sowohl problemlos zwischen hochformat und querformat wählen und außerdem zeigt pdfinfo dann auch "page rot 0" an.
<dodo4444> deshalb ja meine usprüngliche frage nach der möglichkeit pdfs über die kommandozeile zu drucken, aber offensichtlich funktioniert das mit cups-pdf nicht :)
<turbo_allegro> cu
<PachiriSuu> servus
<jokrebel_> Wie bringe ich Gnome-Terminal bei, einen (erkannten) Link in irssi einfacher zu öffnen als "rechtsklick - öffne Link" oder "STRG+Klick". Normaler, einfach Klick scheint im Terminal nicht für was anderes belegt zu sein; also warum nicht einfach das für URL-öffnen nutzen? Nur wie?
<sil> Hallo. Tut mir leid, dass ich wieder störe, aber ich habe schon wieder ein Problem mit Ubuntu. Mein Computer fährt nun schon seit einer halben Stunde runter (es wird ein schwarzer Bildschirm angezeigt) 
<sil> Das passiert mir sehr oft, normalerweise mache ich ihn dann einfach aus. Beim hochfahren braucht er auch sehr lange, und nachdem ich mich angemeldet habe, wird auch erst einmal 20 min. lang ein schwarzer Bildschirm angezeigt, bevor mein Desktop geladen wird.
<jokrebel_> 20 Minuten? Was ist denn das? alter Rechner und alte Installation?
<sil> Nein , der Laptop ist ein Jahr alt, und ich verwende Ubuntu 13.10.
<sil> Ich benutze Ubuntu seit zwei Tagen, und Anfangs war das noch nicht so.
<jokrebel_> sil: Und das Ubuntu ist grad mal 2 Tage installiert?
<miseria> "cuantos millones de humanos perderian su trabajo si un miserable salario minimo fuera mandatorio en el planeta?" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<kubine> Title: r-castro (at castroruben.com)
<sil> Ja, vorher hatte ich Windows 8.
<dasjoe> sil, was für ein Laptop ist das? Bootet die Ubuntu-LiveCD schneller?
<dasjoe> Yeah, Timing
<nubcake> n'abend, ich habe gerade ein Problem mit GRUB wie's aussieht (grub rescue>), habe eine hp workstation x8400 mit einer sas-hdd als systemplatte, sowie 3x1TB S-ATA Platten (wovon 2 im RAID1 laufen), grub sagt mir jetzt (nach einbau der 2 raid platten): error: no such device: hier-eine-uuid-und-so.
<nubcake> hat evtl. jemand rat, wie ich das Ganze wieder hin bekomme?
<bekks> !grub2 > nubcake 
<kubine> nubcake: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<nubcake> bekks: da bin ich schon, allerdings finde ich gerade nicht heraus, welche hdd nun den "alten GRUB" beinhaltet, damit ich den neu schreiben könnte :(
<bekks> Normalerweise wird von sda gebooted. Es sei denn du hast da was im BIOS umgestellt.
<nubcake> jap, allerdings sagt mir grub rescue> ls (hd0): "error: unknown filesystem"
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem verwendest du denn?
<nubcake> ups, der : nach (hd0) ist natürlich nicht mit im befehl vorhanden
<nubcake> ext4 für /
<bekks> Hast Du Dir deinen Kernel selbstgebaut?
<nubcake> nein
<bekks> Dann ist eine der beiden Informationen falsch :)
<nubcake> ist ein ubuntu-server standard kernel (x64)
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu ist das denn?
<nubcake> müßte 13.04 sein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne
<bekks> 13.04 ist seit Ende Januar EOl.
<bekks> Aktuell supported werden 12.04, 12.10 und 13.10.
<nubcake> mist :(
<nubcake> Habe per livecd mein system gestartet, und die /etc/fstab angepasst (uuid für sas-systemplatte korrigiert) allerdings meckert grub rescue> immernoch :( irgendwer ne idee?
<bekks> nubcake: Du hast immer noch ein EOL System. :)
<nubcake> bekks: nein, habe das gerade geprüft, auf der Kiste läuft 13.10, hab da was verwechselt
<nubcake> das system bootet soweit auch wieder, allerdings nur, wenn ich die 2 RAID1 Festplatten abstecke
<nubcake> sobald ich diese wieder einstecke, springt mir grub rescue> wieder ins gesicht...
<bekks> Dann stell die Kiste um, so dass sie nicht vom RAID booted. Das ist kein Ubuntuproblem :)
<nubcake> die bootreihenfolge steht auf 1.SAS 2.IDE 3.CDROM 4.USB 5.RAID-Controller
<nubcake> grub beschwert sich eben mit der meldung "no such device: lange-uuid-wird-angezeigt" (die uuid ist aber in der fstab hinterlegt)
<nubcake> Naja, werd ich wohl morgen nochmal suchen müssen, nun ists erstmal zeit fürs Bettchen. Gute Nacht, danke für die Hilfe :)
<bekks> Wenn die UUID nicht existiert, kann sie noch so oft eingetragen sein :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-19
<LupusE> g'morgen
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ist es möglich die rechte auf einen symlink zu ändern? Für chown gibt es eine eigene option, für chmod habe ich nichts gefunden.
<yogg> Das Problem tritt mit proftp auf. Ich habe ein passwd file welches nur ein symlink ist. Proftp weigert sich zu starten solange das ding world readable ist. Die Datei selbst hat nur 660. Aber scheinbar prüft proftp die rechte des Links (was ich grundsätzlich als bug anshe)
<dadrc> yogg, nein, Rechte auf symlinks kann man nicht ändern
<yogg> dadrc: hab ich mir gedacht danke. Hab es abergelößt. Proftp prüft auch den übergeordneten Ordner.
<RedNifre> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen allerseits.
<RedNifre> Ich habe jetzt neuerdings Ubuntu 13.10 und finde einfach nicht heraus was ich tun muss, damit ich ein Script auf meinem Desktop durch Anklicken starten kann. Ich habe es selbst angelegt und in den Eigenschaften den Haken für "Als Programm ausführen" gesetzt, es geht aber trotzdem immer im Editor auf. Es über die Kommandozeile zu starten geht. Was muss ich tun?
<jokrebel> leg Dir nen Starter an
<jokrebel> RedNifre: Nutze dafür im terminal den Befehl " gnome-desktop-item-edit Arbeitsfläche --create-new "
<RedNifre> installiert gerade. erklärst du mir kurz die parameter? Heißt es nicht neuerdings "Schreibtisch"?
<jokrebel> öhm; das geht hier auf nem 12.04er so - mein 13.10 muss ich erstmal starten um das zu testen.
<RedNifre> Ah, mit "Schreibtisch" kommt ein Dialog. Wenn ich zwei Befehle nacheinander ausführen will kann ich sie mit & in eine Zeile schreiben, oder?
<RedNifre> Mit "Arbeitsfläche" kam ein Fehler, aber mit "Schreibtisch" geht es. Der Parameter meint wohl den Zielordner.
<RedNifre> ...oder semikolon... mal schauen...
<RedNifre> Hm, funktioniert leider nicht. Ich habe die zwei Befehle aus dem Script mit einem Semikolon getrennt in den Starter geschrieben, bekomme aber nur einen Dialog "Beim Starten des Befehls ist ein Fehler aufgetreten". Kann ich irgendwo die Ausgabe sehen?
<RedNifre> Exec im Starter sieht so aus, muss ich das anders schreiben? Exec=JAVA_HOME=~/Developement/jdk1.7.0_51 ; ~/android/android-studio/bin/studio.sh
<jokrebel> Also bei meinem 13.10 muss man statt Arbeitsfläche Desktop in den Befehl schreiben. Von deinem Exec-Vorhaben hab ich leider keinen Schimmer und muss jetzt auch los. Sorry und Bye
<dadrc> RedNifre, das sind keine 2 Befehle, das ist nur einer
<RedNifre> Sorry, mein Fehler. Geht trotzdem nicht.
<dadrc> Geht das denn, wenn du es aus einer Shell startest?
<dadrc> Also, `JAVA_HOME=~/Developement/jdk1.7.0_51 ~/android/android-studio/bin/studio.sh`
<dadrc> ?
<apollo13> JAVE_HOME aufn script? klingt funky
<RedNifre> jupp, sowohl wenn ich den befehl direkt in der shell ausführe, als auch wenn ich das script starte, dass nur diesen befehl und die shebang darüber enthält
<apollo13> ups, verlesen
<dadrc> RedNifre, schreib mal ganze Pfade rein statt ~
<dadrc> also /home/rednfire/... (oder wie auch immer)
<RedNifre> geht auch nicht
<RedNifre> komme ich denn irgendwie an das fehler-log?
<RedNifre> wie relevant ist denn der typ?
<dadrc> Pack mal den ganzen Starter in einen pastebin, bitte
<RedNifre> ok, moment
<RedNifre> habe das script zum vergleich dazugepackt: http://pastebin.com/d8tm7M9R
<kubine> Title: gnome desktop starter kaputt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<RedNifre> :D
<RedNifre> Oh mann.
<dadrc> In Anführungszeichen gepackt, geht? :)
<RedNifre> Ich habe einfach mal spaßeshalber das Script in den Starter geschrieben, das geht.
<dadrc> Jo, das wär die andere Alternative
<RedNifre> Nein, hatte ich probiert. Weder ' noch " geht
<dadrc> ok
<RedNifre> ich habe jetzt halt einfach /home/zinn/Schreibtisch/dasscriptwasgeht genommen. Etwas albern, scheint aber keine Nachteile zu haben.
<RedNifre> Aber vielen Dank für den Tipp, man kann es ja sogar in die Seitenleiste links verschieben. Bin glücklich, dankbar und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag :)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich verwende usbmount und das klappt auch einwandfrei, Nur wenn ein USB Stick während des bootens bereits angesclossen ist, dann läuft usbmount viel zu fürh (zu einem Zeitpunkt wo /var/log/ noch readonly ist)
<yogg> Hat eventuell wer eine Idee wie ich das verzögern kann?
<yogg> bzw gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit ein USB device softwaremäßig aus und einzustekcen damit udev wieder drüber läuft?
<dadrc> yogg, usbmount wird doch von udev aufgerufen, oder?
<yogg> dadrc: genau
<dadrc> Bau dir einfach schnell ein Skript, dass den Aufruf entsprechend verzögert, wenn /var/log/ noch nicht da ist
<yogg> dadrc: ich habs mit einem einfachen sleep versucht. Das blokiert aber auch den bootvorgang (er scheint ekinen eigenen Thread zu machen). Muss ich mich wohl selber drum kümmern
<dadrc> schick das skript in den hintergrund, dann sollte es klappen
<yogg> dadrc: danke. Hab einen teil des skriptes aus gelagert das ich dann per & in den Hintergrund schiebe. Damit läufts sauber
<apricot1> gibts ne klare Empfehlung:  'openfire ./. ejabberd' ?
<passt> ich habe eine 3TB große SATA Festplatte per USB angeschlossen. Die Größe wird von lshw -C disk nur als 802GB erkannt. Ist der externe SATA Controller nicht geeignet diese Größe zu handeln?
<passt> im syslog wird beim anschließen folgendes angezeigt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417937/
<kubine> Title: 3TB nicht erkannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> passt: was sagt fdisk -l /dev/sdc ?
<passt> nagetier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417942/
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l /dev/sdc › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> parted -l gibt folgendes aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417947/
<kubine> Title: parted -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> passt: Danke
<nagetier> passt: könntest du die neu partitionieren?
<passt> ja, parted lässt sie mich neu partitionieren
<nagetier> passt: klappt das denn auch von deiner Seite aus, sind da noch Daten die du benötigst?
<nagetier> wenn nicht, würde ich das mal versuchen
<nagetier> passt: ob es hilft, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen
<passt> Die Platte kann komplett gelöscht werden, Sie war vorher in ein QNAP NAS eingebaut als Teil eines Software Raids. Da sie dort beim Prüfen zeitweise als defekt angezeigt wurde, wollte ich das nochmals mit einem externen PC testen.
<nagetier> passt: dann hört sich das neu partitionieren viel versprechend an
<nagetier> s/_//
<passt> ich würde gerne die vollständige Platte als eine Partition anlegen. Weiß aber nicht, was ich als Wert für Ende eingeben muss.
<dasjoe> Neu partitionieren wird nicht helfen, wenn der Controller nur 802 GB durchreicht, 1565565872 sectors zu 512 Byte sind die 800 GB
<passt> ok, das ist die Antwort auf die ich (leider) gewartet habe :(
<nagetier> ok, hab's auch mitbekommen
<LetoThe2nd> ist das vielleicht mal wieder MSDOD/GPT?
<nagetier> passt: imho würde man das ende dann als angabe weg lassen
<dasjoe> passt, was ist das für ein Controller? Hersteller + Modell
<dasjoe> Habe hier verschiedene low-budget-Dinger, die laufen ohne Probleme
<passt> Das ist ein günstiger externer USB Controller
<maze-m> moinsen
<passt> Sharkoon DriveLink Combo
<nagetier> dasjoe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417937/ - die syslog dazu
<kubine> Title: 3TB nicht erkannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus der /etc/dhcpd.conf den Hostnamen und die dazugehörige IP-Adresse herausgegrept bekomme?
<maze-m> nen doppelter grep geht ja in dem sinne nicht :(
<dasjoe> passt, der hier? http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/content/drivelink-combo-usb30
<kubine> Title: DriveLink Combo USB3.0 | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH (at www.sharkoon.com)
<passt> ja: 
<dasjoe> passt, Firmware-Upgrade durchgeführt? Angeblich kann der ja bis 4 TB :)
<passt> nein, das werde ich mir jetzt mal angucken
<passt> danke für den tipp
<dadrc> maze-m, aus 'nem Hostblock, oder was?
<maze-m> dadrc: jo, genau
<maze-m> dadrc: also hieraus z.B.:
<maze-m> host tapir {
<maze-m>    hardware ethernet b4:39:d6:b4:7d:40;
<maze-m>    fixed-address 10.20.1.26;
<maze-m> }
<maze-m> sorry, hätte ich nopasten sollen :/
<passt> dasjoe: danke, das Firmware Update hat es gebracht. Die Platte wird jetzt auch unter Windows mit 3TB erkannt :)
<passt> werde sie jetzt wieder an den Ubuntu Testrechner anschließen und dort den Rest durchführen.
<nagetier> dann passt das ja jetzt :)
<dadrc> maze-m, hackish, aber funktioniert: `awk '/host|fixed-address/ {print $2}' /etc/dhcpd.conf`
<maze-m> dadrc: da sagt'er mir "awk: can't open /etc/dhcpd.conf"
<maze-m> :/
<maze-m> dadrc: sorry, weiß warum :D...
<maze-m> dadrc: aber da gibt'er mir die IP-Adressen aus. Was ist denn, wenn ich die Mac-Adresse, sprich "hardware ethernet" raushaben will?
<dadrc> rate mal.
<maze-m> dadrc: ja ne, bei "awk '/host|hardware ethernet/ {print $2}' /etc/dhcpd.conf" gibt er mir das nur aus: ethernet
<maze-m> tapir
<dadrc> hmmh. leerzeichen machen solche hacks kaputt :)
<koegs> wie sieht denn so eine datei aus?
<maze-m> dadrc: ja, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht :(
<maze-m> dadrc: gibt's da noch ne Möglichkeit?
<stevieh> ne ordentliche regex
<dadrc> Dann muss ich ja aufhören, hackigen Scheiß zu schreiben
<dadrc> awk '{if ($0 ~ /host/) host=$2; if ($0 ~ /hardware ethernet/) mac=$3}{if (host && mac) print host, mac, host=mac="" }'
<maze-m> koegs: Die Datei sieht so aus! ---> http://nopaste.info/df7a72df4b.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> also zumindest der Ausschnitt, wo ich zum Hostnamen, die entsprechende Mac-Adresse brauche
<maze-m> dadrc: wann musst'de aufhören, hackigen scheiß zu schreiben?
<dadrc> Wenn das funktionieren soll
<dadrc> Anyway, das awk-Ding da geht.
<maze-m> dadrc: ja, er rödelt gerade noch, aber schauen'wa mal :)
<dadrc> Schreib mal den Dateinamen dahinter, dann geht das schneller :P
<dasjoe> "schneller"
<maze-m> looool, gar nicht gesehen! 
<maze-m> VIELEN DANK :)
<jonathanweber> Servus! Kennt einer von Euch ein Program, mit dem man unter Ubuntu Seiten (bzw. Hosts) zeitlich begrenzen kann? Sprich auf Tageszeiten oder ein Tageskontingent? Wenn es mit Zeit nicht geht, gibt es sowas eventuell eher für Volumenkontingent, sprich man stellt einem host, zum Beispiel facebook.com, täglich 50MB zur Verfügung?
<bekks> Sowas wirst Du dir selbber coden müssen.
<jonathanweber> schade. Trotzdem danke, bekks!
<jokrebel> jonathanweber: Manche Router unterstützen zeitgesteuerte Internetnutzung je Client.
<ring0> jonathanweber, vielleicht ist das hier interessant: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kinder
<bekks> Ja, das mit squid zu machen ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Aber damit kriegt man keine zielbasierte Kontigentierung hin.
<ring0> jonathanweber, da gibt es jedenfalls viele denkanstöße :)
<jonathanweber> ja, die seite war in der tat hilfreich. suche erstmal in meinem router, meine sowas gesehen zu haben :-)
<jonathanweber> ok also mein router kann das zwar, aber leider nur auf das gesamtkontingent bezogen...
<jonathanweber> so also die lösung für mich ist "timeStats", das ist eine Chrome-Erweiterung die die online-zeit mitspeichert. Blockiert zwar nicht, aber ist ja auch nur für mich ;-)
<jonathanweber> vielen dank euch!
<ring0> gerne jonathanweber 
<Darkfire2012> Tach
<juppi> 	Hallo, ich würde gerne Trisquel von einem Live-USB starten, mein bootloader lässt aber nur den ubuntu boot zu. Ich benutze ubuntu gnome 13.10. Wie kann ich manuell booten?
<bekks> Dem Bootloader ist das egal - kann dein Rechner von USB booten?
<apollo13> und was haben trisquel probleme mit ubuntu support zu tun?
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon das dem bootloader das schnuppe ist
<juppi> ist ja kein trisquel problem
<apollo13> und ubuntu noch weniger ;)
<juppi> ja rechner kann das
<smegma123> hi
<bekks> juppi: Dann wirst du irgendeinen anderen Support bemühen müssen - weil es wirklich nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun hat.
<Darkfire2012> hi
<juppi> ich brauche ja nur so etwas wie ein befehl für's Terminal, der es veranlasst, dass das System vom Stick bootet, weil ich es im BIOS nicht ändern kann
<bekks> So einen Befehl gibt es nicht.
<apollo13> so ein bios gibt es nicht :p
<bekks> :D
<stevieh> hammwa nich. Altberliner Service heute abend.
<bekks> stevieh: *g* :)
<juppi> ick habbet aber
<bekks> Dann freu dir doch, wa?
<stevieh> müssense mal nebenan schaun.
<bekks> Ernsthaft: weder gibt es so einen Befehl, noch ein BIOS dass so einen Befehl entgegennehmen könnte, noch hat das irgendwas mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<apollo13> bekks: ach geh komm, du könntest ihm zumindest sagen, was er im grub eintippen muss, dass der aufn usb stick chainloaded :þ
<bekks> apollo13: Det iss aba keen Ubuntubefehl.
<bekks> ;)
<apollo13> deine…, ach lassen wir das *rennt*
<bekks> :P
<juppi> "nicht mein zuständigkeitsbereich", oder was? bin ich hier im deutschen amt gelandet?
<bekks> juppi: Entschuldige bitte dass wir hier NUR Ubuntusupport geben. Und keinen Hardwaresupport, keinen BIOS-Support und auch keinen Trisquelsupport.
<apollo13> juppi: jein, der grund ist ganz einfach; wenn wir hier fragen von anderen channels beantworten entziehen wir irgendwie anderen channels die grundlage bzw möglichkeit eine community aufzubauen
<apollo13> und die channels sind ja nicht grundlos on-topic channels, für irgendwelche fragen gibts dann halt off-topic channels
<juppi> also gehe ich am besten zu #bios oder was?
<apollo13> kA, ich schau mich mit hardware/bios problemen selten im IRC um
<bekks> Wenn dein BIOS nicht von USB booted, aber schonmal von USB gebooted hat, ist das ein PRoblem eines nicht bootfähigen Mediums.
<Anonymer89> hallo
<Anonymer89> ich habe genome ubnutu habe probleme 
<apollo13> hm, magst den satz etwas umformulieren?
<Loetmichel> ausformulieren wäre auch nicht schlecht ;-)
<stevieh> ach, einfach die buchstaben ein wenig sortieren.
<Anonymer89> mir friert ubnutu ein
<Anonymer89> bei der Aktivitäten ansich
<Anonymer89> log ist das
<Anonymer89> http://pastebin.com/RmbkrQcr
<Flash63> Anonymer89: Du hast da anscheinend einen BIOS-Bug bez. des ACPI-Systems. Die IRQ-Zuordnung sieht auch nicht so gut aus ...
<Flash63> ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0
<Flash63> ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org
<Flash63> BIOS-Update?
<Anonymer89> ich bin da
<Anonymer89> kann ich mal durchführen
<Anonymer1989> flash63 ich hatte wieder ein einfrieren
<bekks> Dann probier mal "acpi_apic_instance=2"
<Anonymer1989> beeks meinst du mich
<bekks> Ja. :)
<Anonymer1989> wie meinst du das
<Anonymer1989> mit acpi_apic_instance=2
<bekks> Das steht in deinem Pastebin.
<bekks> Das ist eine Kerneloption, die du im Bootloader mitgeben musst
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-20
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> hat der root accound die uid 0 oder 1000 ? ich finde infos zu beduien dingen, mein systme weist mir die 1000 für root als uid aus
<SpeeFak> wurde das im laufer der zeit von 0 auf 1000 geändert ?
<Installateur> moins
<dadrc> SpeeFak, 0 ist root, 1000 der erste Nutzer, der angelegt wird
<doev> folgendes problem: tool < cmd.txt verursacht syntaxfehler, wenn ich aber tool starte und cmd.txt mit copy&paste rein schicke, geht alles. Der Fehler betrifft eine sehr lange zeile. gibt es dort ein Limit und kann ich das umgehen?
<doev> das problem betrifft wohl nicht die längste zeile.
<leszek> hi
<doev> Das Problem ist, das "tool" einen hat. Wenn ich die Kommandos aus cmd.txt Zeilen weise übergebe, dann functioniert alles, bei der ganzen Datei mit tool < cmd.txt gibt es Fehler. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Zeilenweise copy&paste zu simulieren?
<Besucher_> Hallo
<Besucher_> Alles in Ordnung?
<Besucher_> Kann man von 12.04 direkt auf 14.04 lts updaten, oder muß erst 13.10 dazwischen?
<dadrc> Von 12.04 wird es ein Direktupgrade auf 14.04 geben
<dadrc> Nicht sofort, wenn 14.04 rauskommt, aber es ist fest eingeplant
<Besucher_> aha danke dadrc
<Besucher_> Also kann mann mit upgrade -d upgraden dann?
<Besucher_> Ich habe versucht die Alpha 2 zu installieren, aber ging nicht so richtig.
<dadrc> Musst du dann nicht mal mit -d machen
<dadrc> Das wird dir direkt angeboten
<Besucher_> Nun ja bis später mal
<Besucher_> Und vm maschines gibt es dafür auch.
<Besucher_> Ich hab jetzt nen Termin bis nachher.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<georg_> Tachjen wie gehts Euch?
<dodo4444> hallo, weiß jemand wie ich es in dem befehl
<dodo4444> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://blabla $UBUNTUVERSION contrib'
<dodo4444> hinbekomme, dass die variable verwendet wird?
<bekks> In dem Du sie vorher definierst.
<dodo4444> bekks: die variable habe ich definiert, doch durch die anführungsstriche wird sie nicht expandiert (ist expandiert hier das richtige wort??)
<bekks> Lass die ' doch weg?
<bekks> Zumal die Zeile so auch falsch ist.
<dodo4444> bekks: wieso ist die falsch?
<bekks> Weil sie so nicht funktionieren wird?
<bekks> Was steht denn konkret in "blabla"?
<dodo4444> ich habe es eben mit: sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $UBUNTUVERSION contrib' versucht
<kubine> Title: Index of /virtualbox/debian/ (at download.virtualbox.org)
<dodo4444> dann fügt er eine quelle ein die "$UBUNTUVERSION" enthält. Lasse ich die Anführungsstriche weg, erhate ich die meldung:
<dodo4444> Fehler: Benötigt eine einzelne Paketquelle als Argument
<bekks> Und was genau "fügt er ein", im ersten Fall?
<dodo4444> im softwarecenter steht dann bei adresse: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian und bei Distribution: $UBUNTUVERSION
<kubine> Title: Index of /virtualbox/debian/ (at download.virtualbox.org)
<MAx_> hier is ja viel mehr los als bei der englischen variante ... 
<dodo4444> gibt es keine möglichkeit die ubuntuversion in diesem befehl dynamisch anzupassen?
<michi1> nabend ich habe ein kleines problem mit kaffeine, wenn ich dvb-t starte habe ich 5 minuten lang ton und dann ist er leider wieder weg aber das bild bleibt ohne probleme, kann mir wer dabei bitte helfen ?
<marcellux> vl befindet sich die antenne wo der empfang nicht so gut ist, michi1
<geser> dodo4444: anders als in " " werden innerhalb von ' ' Variablen nicht ausgewertet
<geser> sudo apt-get-repository "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian $UBUNTUVERSION contrib" sollte funktionieren
<kubine> Title: Index of /virtualbox/debian/ (at download.virtualbox.org)
<bekks> Auf der vbox Webseite ist ein etwas anderes Vorgehen beschrieben, wie man das Repo mitsamt Key in seine Quellen bekommt.
<bekks> Daran solltest Du dich orientieren.
<michi1> ne der empfang ist super nur der ton ist nach minuten leider #weg
<bekks> michi1: Das liegt fast immer an einer Empfangsstörung oder einem grottigen DVBT Chipsatz.
<marcellux> ich hab DVB-T tiner time out: 1500
<marcellux> Source: autoscan
<marcellux> Name: terestrial
<michi1> in kaffeine ?
<marcellux> ja. configure television - kaffeine
<michi1> hab ich auch
<marcellux> dann "device 1"
<jokrebel> michi1: Bei allen Kanälen?
<michi1> ja wenn der ton weg ist und ich wieder den kanal aktiviere ist der ton wieder da
<dodo4444> geser: stimmt, danke
<michi1> was heißt begin margin ?
<michi1> end margin
<michi1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_Stick meine dvb-t karte
<kubine> Title: Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T Stick › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marcellux> ich glaub das ist wenn man aufnehmen will; 5 minuten vor begin, 10 nach begin
<michi1> ah ok danke
<marcellux> ich hab die gleiche dvb-t karte
<bekks> michi1: Die Karte hatte ich auch - vier Wochen, dann habe ich sie weggeschmissen, weil ich u.a. genau die von Dir geschilderten Probleme hatte.
<marcellux> bin aber in österreich
<marcellux> meine habe ich seit jahren und sie funktioniert reibungslos
<marcellux> hast du versucht mit me-tv? um zu schauen ob das problem auch da ist?
<marcellux> du kannst auch mit VLC fernschauen. da musst ein channel.conf file erstellen und dann in die playlist hinzufügen
<marcellux> hier findest du die liste;
<marcellux> http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_channels.conf
<kubine> Title: Kategorie:Channels.conf DVBT – VDR Wiki (at www.vdr-wiki.de)
<Guest1547> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 13.10. Ich wollte gerade ein Addon für Firefox installieren, als ein schwarzer Bildschirm auftauchte. Ich bin nun im Auswahlfenster für"Low Graphics Mode", weil ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte aufgetreten ist. Ich kann die Maus nicht bewegen, und Tasten drücken zeigt auch keinen Effekt. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
<mrkramps> |San|, ALT+DRUCK gedrückt halten und nacheinander R E I S U B betätigen
<bekks> |San|: Quatsch. Lass das mal.
<bekks> Sag uns lieber mal, welche Grafikkarte du hast, und welchen treiber Du dafür verwendest.
<|San|> Also, meine Grafikkarte weiß ich nicht auswendig, und kann leider auch im Moment nicht nachgucken. Sie ist jedenfalls eine ATI Radeon HD irgendwas. Ich hatte Probleme mit  Überhitzung mit dem Standard-Treiber. Dann habe ich den flgrx Treiber benutzt, der meinen Laptop dauerbd hat abstürzen lassen. Jetzt verwende ich den Standard-Treiber, der nicht mehr überhitzt, weil ich etwas in der grub-Datei verändert habe.
<bekks> Und genau dieses "etwas" und das "irgendwas" brauchen wir.
<bekks> Scheint ja nicht so wichtig gewesen zu sein.
<San---> Ich habe bei GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" nach dem "quiet splash" noch "radeon.dpm=1" eingefügt. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Radeon HD 7670M.
<bekks> Dann nimm das mal wieder raus, temporär.
<Yasuo> hi
<Yasuo> wie entziehe ich einem einzelnen User teilweise netzwerkrechte?
<Yasuo> gibts bei iptables sowas wie $user in verbindung mit selinux?
<Yasuo> und kann ubuntu das klickibunti? :-)
<Yasuo> auf deutsch: google-stichwort gesucht
<bekks> Definiere doch erstmal "Netzwerkrechte".
<jokrebel> Yasuo: Was meinst Du mit Teilweise? Und kannst Du das auch für den Client über den Router regeln oder ist das ein User auf ner Mehrbenutzer-Ubuntu-Installation?
<Yasuo> ein lokaler user. z.b. darf nur auf socks zugreifen, oder bekommt einen zwangsproxy
<Yasuo> oder andere dfaultroute
<Yasuo> darf nicht ins NAT
<bekks> Das sind vier völlig unterschiedliche Dinge und haben genau nichts mit "Netzwerkrechten" zu tun.
<Yasuo> naja ich möchte Verbindungen nach außen verbieten bis auf ausnahmen.
<bekks> Du willst inzwischen 5 völlig verschiedene Dinge.
<jokrebel> kann man das nicht je User im Networkmanager festlegen wenn man den Haken bei "für alle Benutzer verfügbar" rausmacht?
<Yasuo> iptables kann das alles vermutlich, jedoch soweit ich weiß nicht userabhängig
<Yasuo> jokrebel: ich schaue mal
<San---> Okay, ich habe es rausgenommen, aber ohne diese Ergänzung überhitzt mein Laptop immer...
<Yasuo> wäre natürlich die einfachste Lösung
<bekks> iptables kann weder a) noch b) aus dem Stand, c) garnicht, d) kann es, e) kann es.
 * jokrebel hat das allerdings nie versucht da nie benötigt.
<bekks> San---: Ohne diese Ergänzung hast du aber deinen normalen Grafikmodus?
<San---> Ich habe den Laptop in diesem Terminalbildschirm, der danach kam, neugestartet, und dann kam automatisch die normale grafische Oberfläche.
<jokrebel> San---: Überhitzt aber tut das was es soll?
<San---> Ja.
<jokrebel> Vielleicht mal die Lüfter/Kühlrippen sauber machen?
<San---> Und über dje grafische Oberfläche habe ich es rausgenommen. 
<bekks> San---: Und wenn du den Eintrag wieder reinnimmst?
<bekks> San---: Also funktioniert deine grafische Oberfläche im "normalen" Modus sowohl mit als auch ohne diesen Parameter?
<Yasuo> bekks: ok also $User isolieren bis auf localhost:socks geht ja?
<jokrebel> San---: So ganz allgemein: bessere Grafik macht auch wärmer (und benötigt desshalb auch bessere Wärmeableitung)
<bekks> Yasuo: Nein. Nicht aus dem Stand. Entweder alle User isolieren bis auf eine Handvoll erlaubte Ports oder keinen.
<Yasuo> es geht um einzelne User das war ja der Knackpunkt
<bekks> Das kann iptables so gar nicht.
<Yasuo> ok
<Yasuo> was brauche ich?
<San---> Ja, sie funktioniert bei beidem. Bei dem normalen Modus ohne Ergänzung geht der Laptop irgendwann von selbst aus, weil er zu heiß wird.  Mit der Ergänzung wird er nicht heiß, jedoch kommt dann irgendwann dieses Low Graphics Mode Fenster.
<bekks> San---: Also hast du gar kein GRafikproblem mehr, wie anfangs geschildert.
<bekks> San---: Das hättest du ruhig sagen können.
<jokrebel> San---: Ist das nur ne Annahme, dass er wegen "zu heiß ausgeht"?
<Flash63> Yasuo: Du kannst einen User über iptables zumindest den Internetzugang sperren
<Flash63> ob man das noch auf einzelne Ports usw. beschränken kann habe ich nicht ausprobiert 
<Flash63> sudo /sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -o [interface] -m owner --uid-owner [Username] -j DROP
<bekks> Oh, kann iptables das inzwischen?
<jokrebel> Na sei's drum; ich geh ins Bett. Gute Nacht.
<Yasuo> super, icmp und dns geht immer noch leider
<bekks> Dann schalt es ab.
<bekks> ICMP ist kein TCP, ebensowenig wie DNS.
<Yasuo> stimmt
<Yasuo> abe rudp ist ebgedeckt oder?
<Yasuo> udp
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> ICMP ist ICMP und DNS nutzt UDP.
<Yasuo> dns udp? ok wieder was gelernt,
<Yasuo> aber habe ja jetzt das notwendige puzzlateil, danke!
<Flash63> bekks: ich hatte da mal vor einiger Zeit mit iptables etwas experimentiert - war jetzt Zufall, dass dies in etwa nachgefragt wurde
<Stachelritter> moin
<Stachelritter> kann mir jemand sagen was genau mv file /dev/null macht? ruft das im hintergrund rm auf?
<bekks> Stachelritter: mv ruft kein rm auf.
<Stachelritter> thx
<shecki> hoi, ich hab ein paar probleme mit steam unter wine, die laut diverser internetforen aus dem update vom 3.12.13 resultieren und durch aktuelles wine behoben sein sollen, allerdings habe ich wine 1.7.12 und trotzdem probleme....
<barnyh> hey
<barnyh> wenn ich mich anmelde, (habe xfce und gdm) erscheint die meldung Sie müssen sich als Benutzer »root« anmelden, um MDM zu konfigurieren.
<barnyh> verstehe das nicht :(
<bekks> Was ist "MDM"?
<barnyh> keine ahnung bekks 
<barnyh> das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann, womit das zu tun hat, ich habe vorher beim abmeldung mal, "sitzung für nächte anmeldung speichern" angeklickt, habe so die vermutung das kommt davon
<barnyh> @ bekks 
<rapid10> hey! :) ich würde gerne eine ipv6 adresse meinem server hinzufügen. derzeit habe ich folgende dateien geändert: http://nopaste.me/paste/390997118530681f8c193f. ist das korrekt so? kann ich dann meinen mail/ftp dienst auch per ipv6 erreichen?
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-21
<SpeeFak> namt
<SpeeFak> weis jmd wie ich die url der gnome extentions die ich installiern mächte herausbekomme ?  ich brauche die url der extetions um sie mit wget herunter zu laden 
<SpeeFak> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/130/advanced-settings-in-usermenu/ wie finde ich heraus was passiert wenn ic hauf den isntall buttion klicke, 
<kubine> Title: Advanced Settings in UserMenu - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<bullgard4> SpeeFak: "01:20]	SpeeFak	weis jmd wie ich die url der gnome extentions die ich installiern mächte herausbekomme ? ich brauche die url der extetions um sie mit wget herunter zu laden " Dubenötigst die URL nicht. Du gehst auf die Webseite der GNOME extensions, suchst Dir die gewünschte extension aus und klickst dann auf "Installieren". Dann installiert  Dein Computer diese extension automatisch.
<SpeeFak> namt bullgard4 ;) 
<bullgard4> SpeeFak: Hallo!
<SpeeFak> ich bastel mir grad ein install script für die shell extentions
<SpeeFak> das sollte automatisch ohne klicken etc laufen
<bullgard4> Warum denn das?
<SpeeFak> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/76-gnome/283-gnome-shell-install-extension-command-line-script  sowas in der art
<kubine> Title: Gnome Shell - Command line Installation of Extensions from http://extensions.gnome.org (at bernaerts.dyndns.org)
<SpeeFak> aber iwie passt das nicht mehr
<SpeeFak> wenn ich meher rechner einrichten hab ich kein nerv alles per klicki bunti zu machen
<SpeeFak> es soll ein scipt werden, dass anhand der extetion uid die entsprechende exteion installiert
<SpeeFak> scprich ich gebe in einer liste die exteions an, die wird vom script eingelsen und dann die exteions installiert
<bullgard4> Ach so. - Ich glaube, die URL bekommst Du durch Rechtsklick auf den Link heraus. Mit dieser URL mußt Du Dir dann ein Skript bauen.
<bullgard4> afk
<SpeeFak> ich such schon seit gestern nacht wie bekloppter, find nur infos zu gui und klicki bunti aber nix zum them shell etc, das macht mich grad echt wahnsinnig
<SpeeFak> ich schrieb die gnome entwickler jetzt an
<LudmiLa> HOLAA AGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAÑOOL ASI HABLAMS?
<LudmiLa> HABLENN !!!!!!!!!
<LudmiLa> FFAAA SOOON MAS ANTIIS DIOOS NADIE ME HABLA QUE MAL :(
<MrHeisenberg> hallo, kann ich den ssh-server mit der standardconfig neuistallieren? apt-get --purge remove ssh und anschliessendes install hat leider die alte config erhalten
<MrHeisenberg> verschieben von /etc/ssh hat auch nicht zur folge gehabt, das er eine standardconfig installiert
<barnyh> MrHeisenberg:  einfach die alte config als backup auf den Desktop verschieben und aus dem standard ordner raus löschen
<barnyh> dannach neu installieren
<MrHeisenberg> barnyh: genau das hatte ich gemacht, danach gibt er mir bei der installation den fehler die datei /etc/ssh/sshd_config würde nicht existieren. dabei soll er die ja gerade installieren
<Satorisanja2012_> Hallo
<Satorisanja2012_> Wie geht es Euch?
<Satorisanja2012_> Die Virtuelle Maschine ist schon in Ordnung, kann man die verbessern?
<Satorisanja2012_> der 3d Modus z.B.
<Satorisanja2012_> Hängt von der Grafikkarte des Hostsystems ab, richti?
<Satorisanja2012_> g?
<LetoThe2nd> jein.
<LetoThe2nd> im prinzip: keine 3d-beschleunigung in der VM
<SpeeFak> warum wird bei folgenden befehl alls , also auch die nicht error ausgabe auf 1 in die 2te ausgabe umgeleitet ?
<SpeeFak> wget -O /tmp/tmp_ext_id.html https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/112/index.html  1> /tmp/gse_inst.log 2> /tmp/gse_inst.err
<kubine> Title: Remove Accessibility - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<dadrc> Weil wget wohl den Fehler nicht auf Stream 2 raushaut
<|Frodo|> dadrc: also kurzer test ergibt, daß weget (hier) sehrwohl die fehler nach stderr raushaut. was anderes wäre auch verwunderlich....
<xzise> Hi ich habe einen Mainline Kernel installiert und jetzt bietet apt-get upgrade mir ein update an. Kann ich das einfach upgraden oder muss ich vorher den Mainline Kernel deinstallieren?
<xzise> Wobei linux-headers-generic-lts-raring und linux-image-generic-lts-raring zurückgehalten wurden d.h. dort müsste ich ein dist-upgrade machen
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: willst du ne rückmeldung übert erfolg/mißerfolg haben und deshalb die ausgabe von wget in log bzw. err trennen?
<SpeeFak> jepp 
<SpeeFak> hab aber grad schon anders gelöst
<SpeeFak> mit if else zuweisung
<SpeeFak> die errormeldung an sich ist mir zu wenig, 
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: der exit-status ist die antwort auf dein begehr: die codes sind untem in der man-page zu finden.
<SpeeFak> wenn ne 404 meldung kommt soller mir auch gleich ausgaben für welches extetion id das ist
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: ok, so gehts natürlich auch...
<SpeeFak> bischen von hinten durch auge, aber die infos im logdfile sind so deatriliierter url id etc steht so alles dann drin
<|Frodo|> SpeeFak: naja, kommt halt darauf an, wie ausführlich du die ausgaben willst: nimmst du bspw. -q oder -v oder aber (was ich gern habe) -nv ?  PS: die logausgabe kannst du auch per parameter -o bzw. -a in eine datei umleiten
<|Frodo|> btw: gibt es eigentlich einen geeigneten irc-channel für konsolen-programme? also um über mutt, lynx, w3m, mc ,was-weiß-ich zu fachsimpeln?
<LupusE> ich tippe mal #mutt, #lynx, #w3m oder der IRC-Befehl /list helfen dir weiter. das waere aber ein wenig offtopic.
<barnyh> hallo , ich schau mir gerade bei ubuntuuser artikel über ssl an um eine https verschlüsselung zu verwirklichen, jedoch verstehe ich eine sache nicht, man kann sich einmal einen key generieren und hat direkt eine *.pem file,  oder man erzeugt sich eine *.key und *.csr file , was ist nun der unterschied welches von den beiden ist besser? 
<LupusE> barnyh: es gibt kein 'besser'. beides hat seinen reiz. die eine datei benoetigt ein kennwort, das bei jedem dienststart angegeben werden muss 8ignet sich ncith fuer unbeaufsichtigte server), die andere variante ist sicherer durch fehlendes lokal liegendes kennwort.
<barnyh> LupusE:  versthe bahnhof, auf nem vserver welche variante sollte ich wählen
<|Frodo|> LupusE: ja, allerdings vermute ich mal ganz frech, daß #mutt & co (a) englischspachig und (b) ontopic-channel sind. was ich suche ist ein channel wo man sich allgemein überkonsolenprogramme, vor- und nachteile von verschiedenen tools für den selben zweck etc auf deutsch unterhalten kann.
<|Frodo|> LupusE: hätt ja sein können, daß hier jemanden spontan ein channel einfällt...
<Nightfly> Hallo, habe ein Riesnproblem mitz Xubuntu 13.10. Wollte den NVIDIA Treiber installieren, leider braucht der x-server fast eine Minute zum Start und friert dann ein.
<TheInfinity> Nightfly: wie hast du den Treiber installiert?
<TheInfinity> Nightfly: ausserdem bitte einmal das syslog und das Xorg Log in ein Paste Service.
<Nightfly> Über synaptic
<Nightfly> syslog sagt mir nichts
<Nightfly> komme gerade von XP, was 3 minuten zum Booten braucht
<TheInfinity> liegt in /var/log/syslog
<TheInfinity> beides.
<Nightfly> Xubuntu 13.10 brauchte 30 Sekunden mit dem Nouveau Treiber
<TheInfinity> !pastebin > Nightfly, dahin bitte: 
<kubine> Nightfly, dahin bitte:: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Nightfly> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417967/
<kubine> Title: xorg.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> schonmal probiert, den nvidia-treiber neu zu installieren? hier läuft 319.60 soweit gut
<Nightfly> und hier die andere Datei http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417972/
<kubine> Title: Syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nightfly> Neuinstallation das gleiche Bild
<Nightfly> Ich bin Beginner, sollte ich auf den nouveau Treiber zurück gehen ?
<Nightfly> Der lief stabil und der PC kam mir vor wie ein Neuer, obwohl er 6 Jahre alt ist
<Nightfly> Müßte das so gehen ? sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf sudo reboot
<Nightfly> Wenn ja, dann mache ich das.
<TheInfinity> Nightfly: irgendwas ist da aber auch ziemlich kaputt bei dir. das dateisystem der fat platte ist unter anderem defekt.
<Nightfly> Was heißt das ?
<Nightfly> Fat ist doch DOS.oder ?
<TheInfinity> oder windows oder irgendwas was du da sonst so auf der festplatte hast.
<Nightfly> Win XP ist drauf unter ntfs
<TheInfinity> und irgendwas stürzt dir da auch durchweg ab.
<Nightfly> Komisch Gsmarted fand, dass die Platte okay sei.
<TheInfinity> hast du mal einen ram test gemacht?
<Nightfly> Ja, die ganze Nacht, keine Fehler
<Nightfly> Wenn der Befehl, den ich oben getippt habe okay ist, dann mache ich das, falls ich in die Kosole komme
<Nightfly> Der PC ist einegrichtet, dass ich als User automatisch angemeldet werde,-((
<Nightfly> Oder geht das über eine Option im bootmenü ?
<Nightfly> Okay, ich gehe in den 2. Menüpunkt beim Booten und versuche dann den nouveau Treiber wieder zu installieren. Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Tag.
<Darkfire2012> Guten Abend
<Georwl> Hallo
<Elektroteilchen> Hallo. Ich habe derzeit ein System mit Windows 7 und Windows 8 im Dualboot. Wäre es mir möglich da noch ein Ubuntu einzubauen? Festplattenplatz (300 GB unformatiert, nicht zugewiesen) wären noch vorhanden.
<stevieh> klar
<stevieh> wenn es uefi ist musst du dir das ganz genau anschauen, wie es geht und: jesus saves!
<Elektroteilchen> öhm windows 7 und windows 8 sind eigentlich über legacy-boot installiert worden.
<stevieh> dann backup und ab dafür
<Elektroteilchen> klingt gut. danke dir ;-)
<zerwas> Ich würde gern Videos auf Ubuntu abspielen, den Sound aber über Wifi auf ein Android-Gerät streamen. Hat jemand eine Idee für eine Lösung?
<zerwas> Mit Icecast + Darkice kann ich natürlich den Output der Soundkarte streamen, aber da ergibt sich eine Verzögerung von einigen Sekunden, sodass Bild und Ton asynchron sind
<art4> hallo zusammen
<|Frodo|> zerwas: die signallaufzeit/-weitergabe läßt sich leider nicht ganz vermeiden. ne idee wäre den videostream verzögert abzuspielen. VLC kann das bspw.
<zerwas> |Frodo|: danke. Ich habe schon den Tipp syncplay.pl bekommen, das sieht nach einer akzeptablen Lösung aus (wenn auch noch nicht mit Android zusammen)
<art4> Kennt sich jemand mit Gparted gut aus und würde mir kurz helfen?
<zerwas> art4: Was ist denn dein konkretes Problem?
<zerwas> art4: vielleicht kann dir jemand helfen, wenn er genaueres weiß
<art4> mhm ja,war mir nicht sicher ob ich gleich drauflosschreiben soll
<art4> also 
<art4> ich möchte eine bestehende ntfs partition auf einer ext. festplatte verkleinern
<art4> aber gparted lässt keine grössenänderung zu
<zerwas> art4: Gibt GParted einen Grund an? Es kann zum Beispiel sein, dass die Platte noch eingehängt ("gemountet") ist
<art4>   beim ersten versuch,konnte ich eine grössenänderung angeben,leider machte dann aber der akku vom laptop schlapp
<art4> nein augehängt habe ichdie platte natürlich
<zerwas> art4: Wie ist denn die genaue Meldung?
<art4> müsste ich nochmal nachsehen...
<art4> brb
<nagetier> art4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions#Resize_the_Windows_partition
<kubine> Title: HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel_> art4: Oh Gott! Du manipulierst an den Partitionen einer Festplatte rum und hängst nicht am Strom derweil?
<|Frodo|> zerwas: syncplay.pl verzögert wohl auch nur den grafik-stream, oder? kann das automatisch die benötigte verzögerung ermitteln oder justierst du die dort (auch) per hand?
<zerwas> |Frodo|: Wie ich es verstanden habe, läuft das automatisch. Damit alle Clients gleichzeitig das gleiche Bild kriegen
<jokrebel_> art4: Ich denke, da das ne NTFS-Partition ist (oder auch war!) kannst Du höchstens noch versuchen, das ganze mittels WindowsCD zu reparieren und dann nochmal von vorne Anfangen.
<art4> jokrebel:der stecker vom netzteil is unbemerkt rausgegangen - zumglück ohne datenverlust
<art4> zerwa: es gibt keine fehlermeldung,da gparted keine eingabe der grössenänderung zulässt
<jokrebel_> art4: Eine halb abgearbeitete Umparitionierung und Du hast keinen Datenverlust. Bist Du da sicher?
<art4> ja 
<art4> konnt es selber kaum glauben,aber alles ist da
<jokrebel_> Und was glaubst Du warum die Partition jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr geändert werden kann? Vermutlich ist die Partitonstabelle in nem undefinierten Zustand. 
<art4> hm,sollte das nicht auch das mounten der partition verhindern
<jokrebel_> nicht zwangsläufig, nein.
<art4> ah wusste ich nicht,d.h. ich sollte versuchen part.tabelle wieder herzustellen - womit am besten? 
<|Frodo|> art4: was zeigt denn gparted an: ist die partition noch in der ursprungsgöße oder hat sich da schon was geändert?
<art4> Frodo: nein die grösse ist exakt diesselbe 
<nagetier> art4: kannst du die an ein Windows anschließen?
<art4> nein momentan kein windows installiert
<|Frodo|> nagetier: wieso glaubst du, ist das ein spezielles win-probelm? ist eher nen problem in der partitionstabelle
<nagetier> |Frodo|: ich hätte so was vorzugsweise unter Windows mit Boardmitteln erledigt.. auch das checken der Partition würde ich, wenn möglich, auf dieses verlagern
<|Frodo|> art4: wann ist den der laptop steckengeblieben: als du bereits "größenänderung ausführen" bestätigt hattest oder bereits vorher, wo gparted nur die auszuführenden aktionen sammelt?
<nagetier> aber es mag auch so funktionieren.. nur will man ja nicht groß experimentieren
<art4> Frodo : kann mir derversuch die part.tabelle wiederherzustellen bei korrekter anwendung datenverlust einhandeln?
<art4> Frodo: ich hatte die Änderung bereits bestätigt-aber wie gesagt es sind die daten noch alle da
<nagetier> art4: wenn möglich solltest deine Daten erst mal sichern
<|Frodo|> nagetier: wenns nen problem im MBR ist, ists nicht win-spezifisch.
<nagetier> habe ich auch nicht behauptet :)
<art4> nagetier : ich weiss
<art4> hab nur leider keine weitere platte
<nagetier> |Frodo|: man hätte sich das alles sparen könne, wenn ein Windows vorhanden wäre.. da sich dort NTFS Partitionen sehr leicht resizen lassen
<jokrebel_> art4: Nein, weil Du ja (hoffentlich) vor dieser ganzen Aktion ein komplettes Backup (Pflichtübung) absolviert hattest.
<jokrebel_> ...oO( BTW - wo ist der Ubuntu-Bezug )
<art4> naja Ubuntu is das system am laptop
<nagetier> *Windows 7 oder aktueller
<|Frodo|> art4: hat die platte ne GPT oder ne (klassische) MPT?
<art4> |Frodo| : kann ich nicht sagen,da ich abkürzungen nicht verstehe - wie kann ich das erkennen
<|Frodo|> art4: wiviele partitionen hat die platte und wie groß ist diese gesammt?
<art4> |Frodo| : eine partition mit 250gb und ein kleiner bereich von 2 mb den gparted bei der ursprünglichen fortierung angelegt hatt
<jokrebel_> art4: Du weist noch nicht mal nach welcher Art Deine Festplatte partitioniert ist maipulierst aber dran rum?
<art4> jokrebel : ja zumal gparted ja durchaus simpel in der anwendung ist - die art der partitionierung aber offenbar nicht zeigt
<|Frodo|> art4: gparted kann den typ der partitionstabelle anzeigen. schau mal ob du da nen entsprechendes info-feld/-menuoption findest. habe grad kein gparted heir...
<art4> |Frodo| ok
<art4> |Frodo|  die "Laufwerkinformation" sagt -partitionstabelle :msdos
<jokrebel_> art4: Man kann auch mit fdisk an Festplatten manipulieren, klappen tut das immer, wenn man aber die "neuere Art" GPT hat geht das nach hinten los da fdisk das gar nicht kennt.
<art4> jokrebel: von fdisk lass ich lieber die finger,denk es ist sinnvoller für mich mit gparted
<art4> womit könnte ich versuchen -auf eigene gefahr- die part.tabelle wiederherzustellen bzw feststellen ob sie überhaupt beschädigt ist?
<art4> schon gesehen gparted hat eine option dafür -ich sehs mir mal an
<art4> dank euch einstweilen :)
<jokrebel_> art4: Bin mir jetzt da nicht so sicher ab welcher GParted-Version GPT unterstützt wird (oder ob überhaupt) da ich nur ältere Geräte der "alten" Art besitze. Allerdings weis ich trotzdem ganz sicher, dass es unbedingt _vor_ Manipulationen an den Partitionen nötig ist zu wissen was man denn hat. Lies Dich besser ein bisschen in "gpt vs mbr" ein.
<art4> verstehe-danke für den hinweis und f.die hilfe
<art4> schönen abend noch
<miseria> "nunca trates de abarcar el mundo con las dos manos, al final de tus dias, te quedaras sin manos y sin mundo" *bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<kubine> Title: r-castro (at castroruben.com)
<|Frodo|> .oO( hmm...  art4 schon weg? naja, das tel klingelt immer zur falschen zeit...  )   ;-(
<|Frodo|> jokrebel_: das gegenstück zu fdisk ist gdisk (für GPT)
<|Frodo|> jokrebel_: und gparted kann schhon ewig mit gpt umgehen.
<jokrebel_> |Frodo|: Ersteres war mir bekannt. Aber was ist "ewig"? ;-)
<barnyh> sollte man für web server und mailserver verschiedene zertifikate nehmen, sofern sie auf einem server liegen ?
<dasjoe> jokrebel_, parted unterstützt GPT seit mindestens 2001, das ist schon "ewig" ;)
<jokrebel_> Und G-Parted?
<dasjoe> Schon immer, weil's auf libparted setzt
<dadrc> was derjoe sagt.
<|Frodo|> jokrebel_: übrigends kann man partitions-tabellen (MPT & GPT) reparieren mit gpart ( != geparted).
<|Frodo|> sorry für meine sporadischen statements. bin grad auf zu vielen baustellen gleichzeitig...  :-/
<ppq> barnyh: es spricht nichts dagegen, das selbe für alles zu nehmen. man sollte natürlich ggf. drauf achten, dass mit den (sub-)domains alles passt ;)
<ppq> die sachen laufen ja auf verschiedenen ports
<barnyh> ppq:  kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen, was an subdomains jetzt schief gehen könnte
<ppq> wenn man kein wildcard zertifikat hat und subdomains nutzt, müssen die alle im zertifikat mit drin stehen
<ppq> aber das ist ja selbstverständlich
<misterxyz> hi
<robert1> misterxyz, hi
<misterxyz> ich habe ein Problem mit der Audiowiedergabe. Wenn ich über den internen Audioausgang Ton abspiele kommen immer seltsame Nebengeräusche hinzu. Das Problem tritt auf mehreren Rechnern auf. Wenn ich ein USB-Audiointerface anschließe und die Wiedergabe darüberlaufen lasse, dann treten diese Nebengeräusche nicht mehr auf. Es handelt sich bei beiden Systemen um Ubuntu 13.10-Systeme
<misterxyz> Vielleicht kann mir da ja wer helfen ;)
<Loetmichel> misterxyz: zirpen/knattern?
<Loetmichel> hat meisst nix mit dem OS zu tun sondern mit schrottingen internen karten deren versorgung nciht genug gefiltert ist und/oder billigen netzteilen deren lastausregelung scheisse ist
<Loetmichel> probiere mal die CPU unter vollast zu setzen und gugg obs dann wech ist
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-22
<FUZxxl> Hey ho!
<FUZxxl> Kann mir jemand ein Programm empfehlen mit dem ich einen Ton analysieren kann?
<FUZxxl> Insbesondere möchte ich seine Frequenz herausfinden und wissen, was für Obertöne er hat.
<ppq> FUZxxl: matlab oder octave
<ppq> damit fft machen
<cronon> Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit jack zum ausprobieren installiert, kenne mich jetzt allerdings nicht allzugut damit aus und habs dann auch wieder gelassen, jetzt habe ich aber Tonprobleme. Bis vor einigen Stunden hatte ich noch Ton, den ich aber nciht über die Unity-Lautstärkeregelung regeln konnte, jetzt habe ich überhaupt keinen Ton mehr. Ich habe jack deinstalliert, aber es hat sich ncihts geändert. Was kann ich tun, um wiede
<FUZxxl> ppq: na
<FUZxxl> Das ist nicht so toll. Eher was, wo ich einen Ton aufnehmen kann und es zeigt mir live die Informationen an.
<Guest91717> nabend
<Guest91717> gibt es eine möglichkeit die ubuntu partition und ntfs zurück um zuwandeln und dabei das home verzeichnis mit umzuwandeln ?
<Guest91717> und = in
<Guest91717> ich weiss das ich das schon mal gemacht habe ... damals
<Guest91717> mit ntfs partitionen
<Guest91717> die also zusammen geführt hab
<PachiriSuu> servus
<addiks> hi, weiss jemand wie man das HiDPI scaling von GTK 3.10 deaktivieren kann? Hab grad auf 14.04 geupgraded und jetzt ist alles viel zu hoch skaliert für den externen Bildschirm.
<NikP> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Server: Ich habe mein altes Bandlaufwerk (HP T300, für 8GB Travan-Bänder) gefunden und möchte es nun wieder benutzen. Leider wird es über einen Floppy-Port gesteuert, sodass Ubuntu Server (12.04.4) meint, es wäre ein Diskettenlaufwerk angeschlossen. Meim booten steht fast 10 Sekunden lang: "fd0: read error" und das Laufwerk ist in /dev/ nicht gelistet und lässt sich auch mit mt auf fd0 nicht ansprechen.
<nagetier> addiks: da 14.04 noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde, ist die Frage in #ubuntu-de+1 gut aufgehoben.
<NikP> Na gut, ich glaube hier hat sowieso keiner ein Bandlaufwerk. Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage: Manchmal will aiccu beim booten nicht und manchmal dann doch wieder. Es ist sehr nervig, den Service dann bei einem "Fehlstart" manuell zu starten.
<PBeck> NikP: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherungskopien_auf_Streamer
<kubine> Title: Sicherungskopien auf Streamer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> NikP: kenne mich allerdings nicht damit aus, allerdings scheint es wohl auch falsch erkannt zu werden
<PBeck> NikP: wie ist das laufwerk angebunden?
<NikP> PBeck: Meinst du jetzt das Hardware-Interface? Das ist der ganz normale Floppy-Controller auf'm Mainboard.
<PBeck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aiccu/+bug/223825 NikP ist das der bug von aicuu?
<kubine> Title: Bug #223825 “aiccu init.d script will race dhclient (upstart iss...” : Bugs : “aiccu” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> NikP: So alte HW wirst du kaum noch zum Leben bekommen.
<NikP> bekks: Tja, das Laufwerk ist von '96 ;) Mit DOS klappt's übrigens...
<bekks> DOS ist uns egal. :P
<PBeck> DOS!! :)
<bekks> DenialOfService. :P
<NikP> bekks: Tja, dann halt als Museums-Stück ;)
<basti> hat xubuntu keine schnellstartleiste? das ist oben zwar die taskbar, aber ich kriege es nicht hin, bestimmte programme dort anzudocken.
<PBeck> NikP: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/text/Ftape-HOWTO
<PBeck> scheint aber wohl aktuell nicht mehr verfügbar zu sein?
<nagetier> basti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Panel
<kubine> Title: Xfce Panel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NikP> PBeck: Gefunden: http://www.ftape.claus-justus-heine.de/archives.shtml :) Mal gucken, ob's klappt..
<kubine> Title: Ftape Archives (at www.ftape.claus-justus-heine.de)
<PBeck> NikP: habe ich allerdings nur durch ein bisschen gegoogle gefunden, also kein schimmer was das überhaupt macht ;)
<NikP> PBeck: Ich nehm alles zurück, Link ist doch inaktiv...
<LupusE> g'morgen
<airdem> hallo ich brauche hilfe mit ubuntu 12.04
<airdem> bin im login screen und möchte oben rechts das keyboard layout ändern
<airdem> die maus geht leider nicht mehr. komme ich da mit keyboard shortcuts hin?
<ppq> airdem: strg+alt+f2, einloggen (sollte mit deinem standard-layout dann sein), /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf bearbeiten, dort hinzufügen: display-setup-script=setxkbmap <layout> <variant>
<ppq> zb display-setup-script=setxkbmap de
<ppq> airdem: zum testen kannst du auch direkt nach dem strg+alt+f2 une einloggen eingeben: "DISPLAY=:0.0 setxkbmap de"
<LowoJ> Moin!
<LowoJ> Kann mir einer erklären wie ich /etc/var/ auf eine andere Festplatte verschiebe, so dass alle Dienste auch auf die andere Festplatte zugreifen?
<PBeck> LowoJ: eigene partition anlegen und diese partition dann auf /etc/var mounten
<PBeck> LowoJ: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77681/moving-etc-to-separate-partition
<kubine> Title: fstab - Moving /etc to separate partition - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<PBeck> LowoJ: da du nur etc/var möchtest müsste es allerdings kein problem geben, da nicht bootrelevant
<PBeck> LowoJ: was ist eigentlich in /etc/var? müsste das nicht in /var liegen?
<LowoJ> meinte ich ja. Ich war grad mit den Gedanken wo anders ^^
<OldMan> Moin
<sqrt> hi. jemand ne idee, warum bei static ipv6 adressen keine zusätzliche temp addr generiert wird?
<jokrebel> sqrt: Ist das nicht eher so, dass entweder komplett zuweisen lassen oder halt dann eben alles selbst festlegen?
<sqrt> @jokrebel d.h. also nur bei slaac oder dhcp wird son ding generiert, sofern privacy extensions aktiviert sind?
<jokrebel> so meine Vermutung
<jokrebel> Da ich aber keine Veranlassung habe auf DHCP zu verzichten kann ich es nicht mit Sicherheit sagen wegen fehlender persönlicher Erfahrung.
<jokrebel> Stell mir das aber so vor. Du kannst ja bei v4 auch nicht zB. ne IP vergeben, aber hoffen, dass sich das Gateway selber einträgt.
<waldemar> hallo, ich habe auf dem rechner einer Bekannten ubuntu 13.10 64bit installiert und wollte nun fragen, ob es die möglichkeit gibt, dass sicherheitsupdates automatisch installiert werden?
<jokrebel> waldemar: ja
<jokrebel> waldemar: Moment kurz, muss nur erst ein 13.10 starten.
<waldemar> jokrebel: ok, danke
<jokrebel> waldemar: Software-Center öffnen 
<jokrebel> waldemar: Bearbeiten - Softwarepaketquellen - Aktuallisierungen 
<jokrebel> waldemar: Wenn Sicherheitsaktualisierungen verfügbar: Automatisch herunterladen und installieren
<jokrebel> auswählen
<sqrt> zumindest für ubuntu server wird sowas angeboten.
<basti> für sigrok brauche ich libusb-1.0 >= 1.0.16. bei quantal liegt die version 1.0.12 vor. gibt es eine andere möglichkeit als die neuere version händisch zu kompilieren? 
<basti> hat sich erledigt. ging auch ohne libusb gefummel
<aiko1> ich bin ein newbie , kann mir jemand mit brother printer setup helfen?ich habe alle Treiber usw installiert aber es gibt keine Verbindung zum Drucker. Der Drucker ist ueber einen netzwerkkabel direkt an den Rechner angeschlossen, kein switch, router dazwischen.
<aiko1> Der Drucker zeigt allerdings keine ip adresse, also lauter 000.000.000 , eingestellt ist auto. Muss ich noch einen print server konfigurieren oder dhcp ? keine Ahnung was.
<LupusE_> aiko1: was haelst du davon, wenn du die brother doku liesst? das ist ein linux problem ...
<jokrebel> aiko1: Ohne Router wird Dir natürlich keine IP-Adresse zugewiesen.
<LupusE_> aber psst: eine fest vergebene IP adresse im gleichen subnetz bewirkt wunder!
<jokrebel> aiko1: Wenn Du keine Router hast warum nimmst Du nicht einfach das USB-Kabel zum Drucker?
<aiko1> nun ich habe jetzt am Drucker die ip 192.168.1.113 eingestellt 
<LupusE> nun gehst du auf http://localhost:631 ... sagst dort 'add printer' und gibst im configurationsdialig diese IP beim Port an.
<LupusE> vielleicht vorher testen ob du die brother konfigurations webseite auf dieser ip unter http://192.168.1.113 bekommst.
<aiko1> http://localhost:631/printers/DCP395CN hier habe ich remote administration / Share printers connected to this system / Show printers shared by other systems aktiviert
<LupusE> http://localhost:631/printers/DCP395CN ... sagt uns so gar nichts. da kann alles hinter konfiguriert sein.
<aiko1> aber hmmm immer noch nicht erreichbar :D 
<LupusE> ist der drucker denn direkt per webseite erreichbar? um das ipp koennen wir uns spaeter kuemmern.
 * jokrebel versteht nicht warum man das über "LAN" machen will wenn man gar kein LAN hat.
<LupusE> jokrebel: weil ipp nativ direkt von jedem printserver uebergeben werden kann un fast ein postfix emuliert. und dazu noch auf allen langweiligen autoconfig luxus verzichtet. drucken fuer echte puristen!
<LupusE> postfix -> postscript.
<barnyh> kennt das jemand, das kommt beim boot, nachdem ich etwas mit dem GDM gespielt habe,... http://www.google.de/
<barnyh> upps falscher link http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=15331442
<bekks> Dann würde ich die "Spielerei" wieder rückgängig machen.
<bekks> barnyh: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn, dass du GDM hast?
<barnyh> hab mir xfce installier bekks 
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht :)
<bekks> barnyh: Kannst du bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einen pastebin schieben und uns sagen, was genau du an GDM "gespielt" hast?
<barnyh> jo, beim abmelden kann man die session speichern, das habe ich einmal gemacht, und ich habe tthemes verändert,   aber den theme auf standart bringen hat nichts gebracht @bekks  , pastebin 10sek
<bekks> barnyh: Kommt da noch was?
<bekks> Ich interpretiere das als "Nein".
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-23
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> kennt sich einer mit android aus?
<ubu_> cifs manager: no such device 
<SpeeFak> mopin
<SpeeFak> kann mir jmd sagen wie ich die bash hoistory terminal übergrifend einschalte ?
<SpeeFak> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67283/is-it-possible-to-make-writing-to-bash-history-immediate  die geschichte funktionienrt leider nicht
<SpeeFak> export PROMPT_COMMAND='history -a' das geht
<SpeeFak> jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen wie ich es der bsh beibringe vor jedem prompt die history neu einzulesen
<sayler> morgen!
<nunatak> join /#ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nunatak> ähhh
<nunatak> :)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<xenobyter> moin
<MrTurkelton> Moin, mein Bildschirm schaltet sich unter 13.10 nach ca 10 min aus, obwohl unter Engergie alles auf nie gesetzt habe. Ist eine Workstation. Wo kann ich das abschalten
<PBeck> MrTurkelton: Helligkeit und Sperren in der Dash eingeben
<MrTurkelton> Danke PBeck war Blind :)
<passt> wenn ich bei mir rhythmbox starte, lässt sich  das  erstmal für 5min nicht ansprechen und belegt 100% beider cpu kerne. festplattenaktivität scheint es auch nicht zu geben, oder ich bemerke sie nicht. deshalb schließe ich eine indizierung der mp3 dateien _eigentlich_ aus
<PBeck> passt: vom terminal mal gestartet?
<passt> ja, und es sieht so aus, dass es nicht mehr auf 100% läuft
<passt> (habe es vorher über htop gekillt)
<passt> was kann die ursache für diese hohe last sein?
<jokrebel_> passt: Was meinst Du mit "sieht so aus, dass es nicht mehr auf 100% läuft"?
<passt> die mehrere tasks von rhythmbox, welche in htop angezeigt werden, belasten die CPUs nicht mehr zu 100%
<passt> nach dem start aus dem terminal nicht mehr
<jokrebel_> passt: Dann ist also jetzt wieder alles wie es sein soll?
<passt> ja, aber das ist in letzter Zeit jedesmal vorgekommen, wenn ich rhythmbox geöffnet habe. Dabei habe ich es bisher nie über das Terminal geöffnet.
<passt> andererseits scheint es jetzt auch wieder zu gehen, wenn ich es normal öffne
<passt> da ich es jetzt nicht reproduzieren kann, werde ich beim nächsten auftreten des problems versuchen es näher einzukreisen
<PBeck> passt: war es rythmbox-metadata?
<PBeck> passt: ansonsten mal per ps aux | grep rythmbox  alle prozesse suchen
<passt> was ist rhythmbox-metadata?
<passt> du meinst plugins, die daten aus dem internet beziehen?
<PBeck> passt: indiziert deine musikdaten
<passt> ich möchte anhand der Anleitung im Wiki ein Software-Raid erstellen  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID?highlight=software%20raid
<passt> für die Partitionierung wird der Befehl "sudo parted -a optimal -- /dev/sde mkpart 2048s -8192s" vorgeschlagen
<passt> gebe ich das bei mir ein, so erhalte ich "parted: Unbekanntes Zeichen: -8192s"
<passt> Das soll aber laut Anleitung bewusst 8192 Sektoren am Ende frei lassen. Liegt hier ein Fehler vor?
<ring0> probier mal das - vor 8192s wegzulassen
<passt> da fragt der mich nach  "Ende?"
<passt> hm, das sollte doch der Endeintrag sein
<ring0> ansonsten guck doch mal in "man parted" nach der korrekten syntax, vielleicht hat sich da irgendwas geändert
<passt> ja, macht wohl Sinn. danke derweil
<meko333> hi ich hab ne frage. kann man gvfs irgendwie anweisen dass eine bestimmte partition nicht vom user umounted werden kann?
<PBeck> meko333: fest in die fstab eintragen eine option?
<PBeck> meko333: mit option nouser
<PBeck> bzw. default wird auch schon nouser gesetzt - nur root kann die geräte ein und aushängen
<meko333> also wenn ich das device fest eintrage bekomme ich zwar ein angebot im fs-verzeichnis aber nicht im dateimanager, mit einer option im fstab (uhelper=x-gvfs-show) sehe ich zwar das device was ich auch möchte nur lässt es sich dann umounten
<PBeck> meko333: was für ein angebot?
<meko333> also das gemountete verzeichnis meine ich
<PBeck> in welchem dateimanager?
<PBeck> wenns in fstab eingetragen ist, muss es auch in nautilus auftauchen
<meko333> und der fstab eintrag erscheint dann auch im dateimanager mit (uhelper=x-gvfs-show) jetzt lässt er sich aber umounten defaults steht dabei auch 
<meko333> ich hatte bei ubuntu mate installiert mit caja
<meko333> in die richtung geht das 
<PBeck> uhelper=x-gvfs-show <= was ist das
<meko333> wenn das device angezeigt werden soll (im dateimanager) 
<PBeck> meko333: mach mal alle optionen raus und mounte von hand nur mit sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/testdrive
<meko333> geht auch mit auskommentierten eintrag der fstab
<meko333> ja genau. also im dateimanager (caja von mate) wird nichts angezeigt mit einer normalen mount funktion
<meko333> nur mit uhelper=x-gvfs-show aber dann auch als auskommentiert
<PBeck> meko333: linux mint oder?
<meko333> da auch
<meko333> ich hatte das mal getestet
<PBeck> meko333: wird es in nautilus angezeigt?
<PBeck> meko333: http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/05/hide-partition-icons-on-desktop-in.html
<kubine> Title: Hide partition icons on desktop in Linux Mint 13 - MATE edition ~ Linux and Life (at www.linuxandlife.com)
<PBeck> meko333: schau mal ob im mateconf-editor die option volumes visible angehackt ist
<meko333> okay mach ich
<meko333> also im nautilus wird das device nicht angezeigt its unter /mnt/ gemounet
<meko333> ich hätte gerne dass die normal gemounteten devices auch einfach als device angezeigt werden im datei manager und das man nicht ewig suchen muss im datei-baum. das wird ja auch gemacht nur dann eben kann man sie einfach per user umounten.
<meko333> naja ich schau mal
<PBeck> meko333: hast du eine option gefunden?
<meko333> mach ich gleich mal
<PBeck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078382
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Encrypted USB Hard Drive Doesn't Show Up on Desktop or in Nautilus in 12.10 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<PBeck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2105793 
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] usb external drive does not show on desktop in Ubuntu 12.10 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<meko333> ich mach erstmal essen hab noch nichts zu mittag gemacht
<dodo4444> hallo, ich habe eine frage bezügich des fernzugriffes von einem ubuntu rechner auf einen anderen via internet.
<dodo4444> habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass im ersten schritt ein VPN eingerichtet werden muss bevor man die beiden rechner via VNC verbindet?
<dodo4444> wenn ich nämlich in remmina auf dem host-rechner bei "server" die ip-adresse des server-rechners eingebe erhalte ich die meldung, dass die verbindung fehlgeschlagen ist (ist ja auch nur die ip-adresse der fritz.box mit der ja alle rechner in dem haushalt des vino-servers ins inet gehen, oder?
<ppq> du musst das nicht zwingend mit VPN machen, das ist nur eine von mehreren möglichkeiten
<ppq> ein SSH-tunnel geht genau so gut
<ppq> remmina kann automatisch einen SSH-tunnel anlegen für die verbindung, was das zum komfortabelsten ansatz macht
<ppq> achte einfach drauf, dass der ssh-port zum rechner weitergeleitet ist, wo der vnc- (und openssh-)server läuft
<dodo4444> alles klar, dankeschön erst mal
<|Frodo|> ppq: dodo hat doch ne fritz.box!? da hättest du ja netterweise ruhig anbieten können, dich kurz mal über den bug in der FB-firmware auf selbiger einzuloggen und die portweiterleitungen als "fachmann" stelvertretend für dodo vorzunehmen...  ;-)))
<ppq> tz :)
<|Frodo|> dodo4444: ernsthaft: falls noch nicht geschehen: firmware der fritzbox updaten!
<dodo4444> |Frodo|: ja habe von den sicherheitslücken mitbekommen, danke
<PBeck> meko333: ist aber später mittag ;)
<|Frodo|> dodo4444: zur VNC-verbindung: generell kann man auch /direkt/, also ohne VPN, ssh, etc. vnc-server & -client verbinden, jedoch ist die verbindung dann unverschlüsselt und ungeschützt. paßwörter etc könnendann im klartext mitgelesen werden. daher am besten halt via ssh absichern.
<|Frodo|> PBeck: alles eine frage der zeitzone...  ;-)
<PBeck> |Frodo|: jo mal gucken, wenn er wieder da ist, ob er eine lösung für ein mount problem hat.
<Domi__> Hallo, ich will den simplescreenrecorder installieren und habe die ppa hinzugefügt. Nur leider kann apt-get das Paket immer noch nicht finden
<dasjoe> Domi__, nach dem Hinzufügen schon neue Paketlisten geholt? :)
<strohball96> Mach 
<Domi__> Nach der manpage muss man das Software und Update Center nur neu starten
<|Frodo|> Domi__: wenn das center beim start die paketquellen automatisch aktualisiert, mag das stimmen. vorsichtshalber würde ich es aber mal "per hand" probieren.
<PBeck> Domi__: welchen möchtest den installieren? gibts in den repos nichts gutes?
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts
<kubine> Title: Screencasts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dasjoe> Domi__, "apt-get update" lädt die Listen definitiv neu
<|Frodo|> dasjoe: genau das mein ich ja!
<Domi__> ja apt-get update habe ich gerade versucht. Leider kein Erfolg. Irgendwas mach ich falsch. @PBeck ich benötige eine Software die das ganze dann auch Streamen kann
<PBeck> Domi__: woher hast du die infos für das ppa - link? programmname
<Domi__> vom wiki
<Domi__> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SimpleScreenRecorder
<kubine> Title: SimpleScreenRecorder › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Domi__: gib mal "apt-get update > update.log" ein und poste update.log auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Domi__> ok jetzt ist klar woran es liegt, ich glaub die wichtige Zeile ist "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/maarten-baert/simplescreenrecorder/dists//ubuntu/saucy/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found"
<PBeck> jop - scheint wohl am doppelten slash zu liegen.
<Domi__> Hier ist noch mal das gesammte Log http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417987/
<kubine> Title: Log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dasjoe> Eher am /dists/ubuntu/ statt /ubuntu/dists/
<dasjoe> Domi__, wie hast ud das PPA hinzugefügt?
<PBeck> jop genau - schau es mir auch gerade an. pfad ist falsch.
<PBeck> http://ppa.launchpad.net/maarten-baert/simplescreenrecorder/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages <= das wäre der richtige pfad.
<Domi__> ich hab über Dash nach Software und Updates gesucht, dort bin ich auf Other und habe mit add ppa:maarten-baert/simplescreenrecorder hinzugefügt. Hab ich da was falsch gemacht?
<Domi__> oder was ist falsch gelaufen?
<PBeck> Domi__: poste mal ein "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Domi__> @ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Domi__> maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder_-saucy.list
<Domi__> maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder-saucy.list
<Domi__> maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder_-saucy.list.save
<Domi__> maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder-saucy.list.save
<Loetmichel> Domi__: wrong channel ;-)
<Loetmichel> s/channel/window
<Domi__> was?
<Loetmichel> Domi__: du hättest das in einen nopaste-dienst kippen sollen und dann nur den link hier posten
<Domi__> ok
<Domi__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417992/
<kubine> Title: Log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Domi__: mach mal cat maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder_-saucy.list.save
<PBeck> und cat maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder-saucy.list.save
<Domi__> es kommt schon beim erste "No such file or directory"
<xzise> nimm mal den kompletten Pfad wie /etc/apt/sources.list.d/maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder-saucy.list.save
<xzise> bzw /etc/apt/sources.list.d/maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder_-saucy.list.save
<jokrebel_> was macht ihr da?
<Domi__> damit gehts
<PBeck> jokrebel_: die erste frage ist, wieso sind da zwei dateien einmal mit unterstrich und einmal ohne
<PBeck> jokrebel_: und dann was drinsteht, da er es mit add ppa hinzugefügt hat.
<Domi__> hatte ich jetzt was falsch gemacht? Falls es was ändert. Das Ubuntu ist komplett frisch installiert und ich verwenden 13.10 x64
<PBeck> Domi__: die augabe würde ich gerne sehen
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Ist etwas das .list.save endet nicht etwas ungewöhnlich für Unterverzeichnisse von ../sources.list.d/?
<Domi__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417997/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xzise> jokrebel_, ich hab letztens mit ppa-purge ein ppa entfernt und das hat eine .save Datei erstellt
<PBeck> jokrebel_: bei mir stehts auch so drin
<PBeck> Domi__: da gabs keine ausgabe?
<Domi__> nein die Datein sind wohl leer. Ich kann auch mal mit einem Texteditor rein sehen, aber cat müsste Anzeigen was drin ist
<PBeck> Domi__: und in der .list datei?
<PBeck> bei mir ist list leer und in .save steht was drin 
<PBeck> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maarten-baert/simplescreenrecorder 
<PBeck> Domi__: lösch die dateien und mach den befehl oben
<PBeck> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/maarten-baert*
<Domi__> Also bei mir sind alle Datei leer bis auf maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder-saucy.list und da steht http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418002/ drin
<kubine> Title: maarten-baert-simplescreenrecorder-saucy › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> ...ooO( war das noch schön als alles in _einer_ Datei stand - da wars noch übersichtlich )
<Domi__> Aber ich lösch jetzt alles und add das repository vom Terminal
<jokrebel_> sieht do ok aus (soweit ich das mir unbekannte PPA beurteilen kann)
<PBeck> Domi__: jop fangen wir nochmal von vorne an.
<dasjoe> Domi__, nur zur Sicherheit, was steht in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Domi__> ok ich hab jetzt alles noch mal von vorne gemacht und es ging. Danke für die Hilfe
<aiko1> Guten Abend, ich versuche gerade auf meinen laptop die LAN Karte irgendwie zu enablen. toshiba a100 satellite, wireless funktioniert einwandfrei, ifconfig zeigt aber nur loopback und wireless, lshw zeigt auch die netzwerkkarte nicht an. Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich habe schon X Threads durchgeblaettert (bin aber neu was ubuntu angeht)
<aiko1> meine Frage waere einfach, welche Treiber muss ich nehmen, damit die Karte im System ueberhaupt sichtbar wird?
<aiko1> es kann was triviales sein, fuer mich als Newbie aber mehr als nervend :) 
<bekks> Dazu müsstest du uns sagen, welche Karte denn da verbaut ist.
<bekks> Ohne diese Informationen sind alle Versuche das Ding zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen völlig sinnlos.
<aiko1> ich gehe davon aus, dass es die  PRO/100 VE Network ist
<bekks> Annahmen sind leider völlig nutzlos.
<aiko1> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1092 (PRO 100 VE)
<bekks> Was ist das? Eine Windows-Ausgabe?
<aiko1> jep
<bekks> Also ebenfalls völlig nutzlos.
<bekks> Schieb bitte die Ausgabe von lspci -k in einen Pastebin
<aiko1> http://pastebin.com/QhjEwNR9  
<kubine> Title: output - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<aiko1> danke kubine, habe in der zwischenzeit gegoogelt wie es geht :)
<bekks> Kubine ist ein Bot ;)
<aiko1> na super, da redet man mit einem bot
<aiko1> habe Ubuntu 12.04 (precise) drauf
<bekks> Zeig bitte mal ein uname -a und ein lsb_release -a, ebenfalls wieder in einem Pastebin.
<aiko1> und sysinfo sagt subsystem: intel corporation device 1041 unter netzwerkkarten
<aiko1> moment
<aiko1> http://pastebin.com/hfyD7wc3
<kubine> Title: Linux aiko-SATELLITE 3.11.0-17-generic #31~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 4 21:25:4 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> aiko1: Kannst du auch mal ein "dmesg" nopasten?
<aiko1> ja, wie kann ich die datei irgendwie hochladen ?
<aiko1> sonst kriege ich nicht alles ins pastebin
<bekks> dmesg | pastebinit
<aiko1> http://pastebin.com/Sje5WxPM
<kubine> Title: 7.122682] lp: driver loaded but no devices found [ 7.307295] EXT4-fs (sd - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel_> aiko1: Ein dmesg bringt man auch ganz normal (wie grade eben) in ein PasteBin
<bekks> aiko1: Starte mal neu, und schieb dann dmesg in einen pastebin.
<bekks> Die wichtigen Informationen sieht man nicht mehr. :)
<cronon> Hallo, ich habe seit der Installation von jack keinen Sound mehr, aber ich habe es deinstalliert und will es auch nicht weiter nutzen. Was kann ich tun, um wieder Ton zu bekommen?
<jokrebel_> cronon: Warum hattest Du es überhaupt installiert? Und wie? Wurde dadurch anderes mitinstalliert und/oder deinstalliert? Wie deinstalliertest Du es? 
<cronon> Ich wollte ein MIDI-Programm nutzen, das jack benötigte. Ich habe jack über apt-get deinstalliert.
 * jokrebel_ sollte nicht zu viele Fragen auf einmal stellen. Das war jetzt die Antwort auf die erste und die letzte. Dazwischen waren aber noch 2-3 weitere ;-)
<cronon> Hab ich wohl übersehen. ;) Ich hab jack per apt-get installiert, ich kann mich allerdings nicht erinnern, ob da was anderes installiert wurde.
<jokrebel_> cronon: Dann schau in den apt-logs nach. Liegen in /var/log/
<basti> abend. hänge in einer seltsamen dpkg schleife. http://nopaste.info/f800f5a06c.html kann mir evtl jemand da raus helfen?
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<jokrebel_> basti: Mal ein apt-get purge versuchen
<basti> jokrebel_, http://nopaste.info/d64cdf92e4.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<jokrebel_> basti: Versuch es mal mit synaptic falls Du das installiert hast.
<basti> ach mist. da steht was anderes, als ich gemacht habe...
<basti>  sudo dpkg --configure -a <-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<basti> lesen hilft
<jokrebel_> stümmt - jetzt wo Du es sagst ;-)
<bekks> Synaptic macht genau ninchts anderes als apt-get.
<basti> jop. danke trotzdem 
<jokrebel_> bekks: Kann aber manchmal "broken" besser reparieren als man es per apt-get händisch tut.
<Kotzmeister> Abend
<Kotzmeister> Ich habe mal eine kleine frage ich würde gerne ein Backup von meinem System erstellen , für den fall das was in die hose geht bei meinen versuchen! Ich möchte das Backup so erstellen das in dem Backup alle Programme und CO vorhanden sind , mache ich da das baclup vom Verzeichnis / oder reicht da Home 
<stevieh> was immer CO ist
<bekks> Dann reicht selbstverständlich nicht /home.
<bekks> Programme werden nicht nach /home installiert.
<Kotzmeister> also meine die , die ich installiert habe 
<Kotzmeister> also nehme ich das Verzeichnis /
<TheInfinity> Kotzmeister: dpkg -l ist einfacher.
<Kotzmeister> einfach ? wie meinste das :-)
<bekks> Eine Liste aller installierten Programme anzufertigen ist schneller und einfacher als ein Backup aller installierten Programme.
<Kotzmeister> ach cool sowas geht 
<bekks> Ja.
<Kotzmeister> also da sieht man , man kann immer was dazu lernen , und in dieser liste kann ich dan sehen was ich so installiert habe ? um mir das dann wieder rauszusuchen 
<bekks> Noch vielö einfacher ist es, genau diese Liste dann wieder zu installieren. Ohne "etwas raussuchen zu müssen."
<Kotzmeister> hammer sowas , 
<Kotzmeister> *g* 
<Kotzmeister> gibts da eine anleitung wie ich mir sowas backen kann *g*
<bekks> Das ist kein Kuchen, da kann man nichts backen. Das sind zwei Befehle.
<Kotzmeister> nur ?
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ja, nur.
<Kotzmeister> ist das der befehl: COLUMNS=200 dpkg-query -l > packages_list.list 
<bekks> Lies die beiden Zeilen vor dem Befehl, in dem Artikel.
<bekks> Dort steht, was der Befehl tut.
<Kotzmeister> :-)
<bekks> Irgendwelche Befehle irgendwo rausschreiben ist so gut wie nie zielführend.
<Kotzmeister> da haste wohl recht 
<aiko1> Abend, so nach dem neustart meines Rechners durfte ich ubuntu neu installieren :/ wegen sanded disabled...
<aiko1> da ich aber neu bin habe ich eine Lektion daraus entnommen und Home ist jetzt dediziert...
<bekks> aiko1: Das ganz nochmal in verständlich bitte. Wegen was genau hast du neu installiert?
<aiko1> und mein eth0 ist nun da
<aiko1> jaja alles neu :)
<bekks> aiko1: Was ist "sanded disabled"?
<aiko1> naja ich bekamdiese Fehlermeldung in dem screen wo die services aktiviert werden / beim booten 
<aiko1> und da blieb er immer wieder stehen 
<aiko1> habe ins recoversy mode  gebooted , verschiedene commandos ausgefuehrt aber ohne Effekt
<bekks> Es gibt keinen Service mit dem Namen "sanded".
<aiko1> ich sag dir gleich wie die meldung war
<aiko1> saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned    
<aiko1> danach nur noch checking battery state [OK]  und nichts mehr
<bekks> sand ist der Daemon der für Scanner zuständig ist.
<bekks> Und Wen danach noch mehr Meldungen kommen, hat das genau Null mit saned zu tun.
<aiko1> ne
<bekks> *wenn
<aiko1> danach kam nichts mehr 
<bekks> Doch.
<Kotzmeister> also ich glaube ich habe jetzt mit diesem befehl (dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list ) eine liste erstellt aber wo ist die nun ?
<bekks> 0223 220857 < aiko1> danach nur noch checking battery state [OK]  und nichts mehr
<Kotzmeister> hab sie 
<bekks> aiko1: Offensichtlich kam danach noch mehr.
<aiko1> naja jetzt kann ich eh nichts mehr pruefen
<aiko1> werde mich ein wenig Einlesen, was ich sonst noch bei sowas machen kann.
<bekks> Fragen. :)
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows, das muss man nicht dauernd neuinstallieren :)
<aiko1> hmmm nun wie wenn die MAschine nicht mehr bootet?
<bekks> Dann kannst dud eine Livecd einlegen, davon booten, ins Internet gehen und hier fragen :)
<bekks> *du
<aiko1> ja, da muss ich dir recht geben :)
<Kotzmeister> Ach wie ich dieses System liebe :-)
<aiko1> aber nicht so schlimm, habe es erst seit 2 tagen und dafur habe ich mir jetzt home extra angelegt
<aiko1> und ja, mit live cd ist es schon wirklich gut
<aiko1> ich denke, das problem koennte mit meiner nvidia karte gewesen sein 
<bekks> Gerade eben war es noch der Scanner, sagtest du.
<aiko1> ich habe den proprietary driver drauf und habe aber danach noch was vom software center installiert
<aiko1> naja ich habe etwas gegoogelt
<aiko1> als meine maschine tod war / auf dem smartphone :)
<bekks> Wenn du mehrere Treiber parallel installierst, wird das nicht gutgehen.
<aiko1> und sollte man die vom software center nehmen oder die proprietary drivers?
<bekks> Das ist deine Entscheidung. Zumal man den proprietären Treiber auch per software center installieren kann.
<aiko1> lol
<bekks> aiko1: Ich gebe keinen ungefragten Support in Queries.
<bekks> Hier im Channel oder gar nicht.
<aiko1> passt schon, ich denke, ich lese mich da besser etwas ein als dumme Fragen zu stellen, trotzdem danke :)
<sayler> hey, kann mir kurz einer helfen, ich hab mir mal einen udev tigger gebaut, leiderweiß ich nicht wo ich den abgespeichert haben könnte,... gibt es sowas wie einen standart pfad für sowas ?
<sayler> der wird bei systemstart vom system geladen,... 
<ring0> sayler, vielleicht in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<sayler> jau :D
<sayler> werden die dateien bei systemstart automatisch geladen oder muss ich das system dazu anweisen ring0 ?
<ring0> sofern die regel mit .rules endet, wird sie automatisch ausgeführt
<sayler> upps sehe gerade, der inhalt ist doch nicht das selbe :/ schade
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev#udev-Regel-schreiben-und-speichern
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sayler> bestimmt kann ich sehen, wenn ich hdmi aus und ein "plugge" welche datei verwendet werden in syslog :D
<ring0> sollte, ja
<sayler> syslog nicht...
<ring0> wenn nicht, vielleicht eine von denen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien 
<kubine> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> sofern du nicht systemd installiert hast
<ring0> sayler, vielleicht hast du es in /lib/udev/rules.d/ versteckt? sonst musst du dir in zukunft besser merken, wie du was nennst und wo abspeicherst :)
<sayler> ne leider auch nicht
<sayler> ich versuche es weiter mit den logs, jedoch sieht es schlecht aus
<sayler> ich sehe mein fehler ein...
<ring0> kannst ja auch mal nach *.rules suchen, im zweifel solltest du es ja so genannt haben
<sayler> ahh muss mal find parameter raussuchen
<ring0> sudo find / -name *.rules
<sayler> danke :)
<ring0> sayler, und?
<sayler> schlecht...
<bekks> d.h.?
<sayler> ich versuchs nochmal im log, irgendwo muss das doch gespeichert werden... in den logs sehe ich nur die notification die mir auf das display geworfen wird, aber nicht von wo
<bekks> Im udev log wirst du nichts finden, weil dort nicht steht, wo der Trigger steht.
<sayler> ja ich zweifle gerade ob es ein echtes udev tigger ist
<sayler> da steht nix
<bekks> Was ist denn ein unechter udev trigger?
<sayler> kp ein script ? ^^ 
<sayler> vilt in htop hmm ...
<bekks> Planloses suchen.
<bekks> In htop wirst du keine Trigger sehen.
<ring0> bekks, erinnere ich mich richtig, dass es bei find einen unterschied macht, ob der suchbegriff mit wildcard in einfachen anführungszeichen steht oder nicht? irgendwie erweiterung durch find oder shell?
<bekks> ring0: Ja, macht einen Unterschied, Stichwort shell globbing
<bekks> sayler: Schau in /etc/udev/rules.d/ nach
<sayler> hmm ne,... na ja versuch war es wert... halt neu machen ^^
<sayler> ach ich habs :)
<bekks> Und, wo war es? :)
<sayler> mir war nicht mehr bewust das die .rules zum pfad der datei führen
<sayler> in rules/ :P
<sayler> also lag ring0 gold richtig, danke
<Mickisblog> Hallo Zusammen. Ich habe eine Notebook Flat von 1und1. Diese Karte stecke ich normalerweise in einen USB Stick. Ist es möglich diese Sim in ein Handy zu stecken, um über Bluetooth damit ins Netz zu gehen und: Habe ich dadurch besseren Empfang?
<bekks> Das hat genau nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<bekks> !ot | Mickisblog 
<bekks> !ot > Mickisblog 
<kubine> Mickisblog: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Mickisblog> Aber ich benutze doch Ubuntu.
<sayler> xD
<Mickisblog> Entschuldigung.
<Mickisblog> Das wusste ich nicht.
<sayler> ja sogar wenn du den ubuntu kernel nurtzt und dein system nicht ubuntu heißt, mag man dich hier nicht :P
<bekks> SIM Karten und deren Restriktionen haben nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<Mickisblog> Danke, sehr freundlich, ich werde Dich weiterempfehlen
<Mickisblog> Byyyyyyeee.
<sayler> na ja wenn das den ganzen tag so ist , nervts bestimmt bekks 
<bekks> Genau deswegen weisen wir darauf hin.
<sayler> hilft ihr bei der config von iptables ? :/ hab da so paar spezielle wünsche, jedoch ist das evtl doch besser im ot
<sayler> wüsste gerne, ob man nur dns anfragen von einen speziellen server zulassen kann
<sayler> alles andere wird vervorfen, leider findet man dazu kaum was
<bekks> Klar. Man kann alle anderen verbieten.
<bekks> udp, port 53 verbieten, von allem was nicht "dein" DNS ist.
<ring0> bekks, man nimmt also anführungszeichen zum maskieren der wildcards, damit die shell diese nicht schon interpretiert?
<sayler> dann ist wohl genau das das richtig http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-12-how-to-block-or-open-dnsbind-service-port-53.html
<kubine> Title: Linux Iptables block or open DNS / bind service port 53 - nixCraft (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<bekks> ring0: Ja, genau.
<bekks> ring0: find / -type f -iname "*.rules"
<ring0> bekks, ist " und ' ein unterschied? dachte in ' wird nix interpretiert und in " nur variablen
<sayler>  wenn dann diese oder ' '  ... vielleicht rede ich auch nur humbug
<dasjoe> Wenn es darum geht nur Anfragen an Server A an einen anderen Server umzuleiten, hier 8.8.8.8 auf 185.37.37.37: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 8.8.8.8 -j DNAT --to-destination 185.37.37.37
<bekks> ring0: In '' wird nichts gemacht, in "" wird was gemacht.
<sayler> nö dasjoe  ich verwende neuerdings dnscrypt
<ring0> bekks, so war das :)
<ring0> bekks, und bei find will ich "?
<bekks> ring0: Ja, eigentlich will man das immer.
<sayler> dasjoe:  weißt du wozu im oberen link  --dport 1024:65535 in der config steht ?
<ring0> bekks, mir scheint ich brauche ein shell refresh :)
<bekks> Das steht dort um den destination port anzugeben.
<sayler> stimmt das denn so ?
<dasjoe> sayler, weil der DNS-Server von Port 53 auf einen Port > 1024 antwortet
<sayler> ah ok
<dasjoe> Quatsch, >1023
<sayler> solange das für alle gilt ist es in ordnung
<sayler> das mit den dns war ja relativ leicht
<sayler> was mach ich denn, wenn ich nur ssl (stunnel) verbindungen zu bestimten servern zu lassen will über einen bestimmten port
<ubu__> hiho
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-16
<t0g> quit
<Gast6102748> kann mir jmd helfen?: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421423/
<kubine> Title: ProFTPD lässt sich nicht installieren. › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gast6102748> ???
<Gast6102748> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421423/
<kubine> Title: ProFTPD lässt sich nicht installieren. › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Gast6102748: Zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<foobar123> hi! hab ein Problem: heute früh hat ubuntu plötzlich nicht mehr gebootet, hab deswegen ne livecd gestartet und mein / gemountet, es ist komplett leer, mein /home ebenso (liegen auf ssd). Windows bootet aber interessanterweise noch obwohl es auch auf der ssd ist und wenn ich SMART auslese sagt er alles ist ok
<foobar123> habt ihr ne idee was ich jetzt machen kann?
<bekks> Wie hast du was genau gemounted?
<foobar123> hab einfah mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sys
<foobar123> gemacht
<foobar123> bzw sdb2 für home
<foobar123> und das war dann komplett leer
<bekks> Nutzt Du Verschlüsselung oder sowas?
<foobar123> nein
<bekks> Zeig doch mal ein sudo fdisk -l in einem Pastebin.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn vorher genutzt?
<foobar123> 14.10
<foobar123> ich starte mal live für fdisk und melde mich später
<foobar123> danke schonmal!
<Gast6102748> @jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421428/
<kubine> Title: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gast6102748> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421433/
<kubine> Title: sources.list › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Gast6102748: Da tritt j a bei update bereits ein Fehler auf
<dadrc> Sieht aus, als wäre de.archive mal wieder hinüber.
<jokrebel> Gast6102748: Stell mal auf die Hauptserver um und mach das ganze nochmal.
<Gast6102748> welche hauptserver? also ich check das iwie nicht wo man die links bekommt die hier hab ich von http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Sources List Generator (at repogen.simplylinux.ch)
<k1l> systemseinstellungen->software und aktualisierungen-> 1. tab "herunterladen von"
<Gast6102748> ich habe keine nutzer obefläche (zb.KDE) nur shell
<k1l> aso. ja dann nimm einfach das de. aus der sources.list raus bei den servern
<Gast6102748> ahh thx:-)
<Gast6102748> das hat zwar die quellen iwie gefixt aber prftpd lässt sich immer noch nicht installieren;)
<bekks> Und warum nicht?
<k1l> command und output in einen pastebin
<Gast6102748> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421438/
<kubine> Title: .. › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> yay, plesk.
<k1l> du hast da shcon was mit proftp installiert
<Gast6102748> ja hab ich zu spät gesehn als ichbgemietet hatte
<bekks> Proftpd installiert man über Plesk, nicht manuell.
<Gast6102748> ahh ok nur wie kenn mich mit plesk nicht aus wollte das auch nicht war halt vorinstalliert
<bekks> ODer man installiert den Server neu, ohne Plesk.
<bekks> Wie man mit Plesk umgeht, ist der der gut verlinkten Doku zu Plesk nachzulesen, da gibts riesige Hilfeknöpfe in der Plesk GUI :)
<Gast6102748> joa werd mich dann mal mit plesk beschäftigen... wenns nix taugt lass ich server neu aufsetzen;-)
<bekks> Es taugt nix.
<Gast6102748> gibts gute alternative dazu?
<dadrc> (proftpd kann man da aber schon installieren)
<Gast6102748> ansonsten terminal
<bekks> Gast6102748: Nimm einfach das Terminal.
<Gast6102748> kk
<jokrebel> guntbert: Warum nicht dist-upgrade?
<jokrebel> Gast6102748:  Warum nicht dist-upgrade?
<jokrebel> guntbert: Sorry Typo
<bekks> jokrebel: Weil man damit Plesk nicht loswird.
<jokrebel> bekks: Dadrauf ziele meine Frage nicht. Ich frag mich nur warum "apt-get upgrade" beutzt wird.
<bekks> ah :)
<bekks> Nun, mit dist-upgrade dübelt man einen neuen Kernel da rein, und dabei fliegt potentiell Plesk auseinander. :)
<apollo13> plesk fliegt potentiell durch schief anschauen auseinander
<k1l> ausserdem sind eh keine updates vorgehalten, die eine dist-upgrade benötigen würden
<k1l> deswegen alles hätte könnte würde
<bekks> apollo13: s/potentiell//
<Anf> Guten Tag, ich hab schwierigkeiten mit der vollen anpassung von meinem minidlna Server, der Server wird nur vom TV erkannt, wen ich den Server nach jedem System start manuell noch mal restarte, danach funktionier der Server wunderbar. Kann man es irgendwie beim System hochfahren automatisch ausführen lassen? Damit ich nicht bei jedem System start im Terminal den Befehl zum Restarten eingeben muss?
<dadrc> Einfachste Variante: `service minidlna restart` in die /etc/rc.local
<stevieh> Anf: sicher, dass der server überhaupt schon läuft?
<Anf> Wen ich den Befeh "sudo serive minidlna status" nach den system start eingebe, steht server is running
<stevieh> ps auxww  schauen und evtl. ins minidlna log
<Anf> Ich hab Ihn in den Atostart mit dem Befeh aus uu.de gestellt, aber er startet nur nach dem System starten, damit er aber von TV erkannt wird, muss ich Ihn erstmal restarten, dan funktioniert alles wunderbar
<Anf> Wo pack ich den den eintrag jetzt am besten hin? etc/rc.local oder minidlna.log ?  
<stevieh> autostart? wasn das?
<Anf> das er sich bei jedem system start automatisch startet der server
<k1l> bist du sicher, dass der minidlna nicht schon läuft?
<k1l> evtl hat er nur die falschen startparameter oder falsche config
<stevieh> gestartet wird der über den Eintrag in /etc/default/minidlna
<dadrc> uh? eher nicht.
<Anf> ich hab den minidlna installiert und mit dem Befeh aus uu.de in den Autostart gepackt: Damit ReadyMedia bei jedem Systemstart automatisch gestartet wird, müssen folgende Befehle (Dienste) ausgeführt werden:  sudo chmod 755 /etc/init.d/minidlna sudo update-rc.d minidlna defaults 
<Anf> Bei mir steht, das er mit sudo service minidlna start gestartet wird, aber er startet sich auch nach dem system start selber, weil nach system start zeigt er mir an, das er am laufen ist, ohne das ich ihn gestartet habe, aber der tv erkennt ihn nicht, bis ich ihn noch mal selber restarte
<k1l> guck mal welche config er beim automatischen start nutzt
<Holz_Michel> Irgendetwas muss falsch konfiguriert sein.
<Anf> Klar, aber nach dem ich Ihn einmal manuell restarte, nach dem funktionier alles wunderbar
<stevieh> also bei meinem ubuntu server muss ich in /etc/default/minidlna  den START_DEAMON auf yes stellen und danach geht es..., klar, konfigurieren muss man ihn auch noch in /etc/minidlna.conf
<Anf> wo schau ich den die conf für den automatischen start mir an?
<stevieh> eins nach dem anderen. Was ist es denn für ein ubuntu?
<Anf> 14.04 LTS
<dadrc> stevieh, joa, aber das ist nur 'ne Config, gestartet wird der Kram von Upstart oder SysVInit, also über die Datei in /etc/init oder /etc/init.d
<stevieh> dadrc: klar, wo man als Anf(änger) am besten gar nix berührt.
<dadrc> stevieh, ajo, mein ja nur. 
<Anf> genau ich hab SysWinit installiert bekommen, also war aoutomatisch mitinstalliert
<stevieh> Anf: ist START_DAEMON auf yes?
<Anf> in welcher datei jetzt in der minidlna,conf ?
<stevieh> nein /etc/default/minidlna.conf
<Anf> moment
<k1l> es gibt da irgendwie 3 verschiedene orte wo bei minidlna die config hingepackt werden kann. guck halt nach, wo das startscript die config sucht. 
<Anf> ich hab Ihn in etc/minidlna.conf
<stevieh> wenn das alles aus dem ubuntu rep kommt, ist das /etc/minidlna.conf
<stevieh> wenn du natürlich da init dateien von hand geschraub hast, kann das alles anders sein.
<Anf> start-daemon finde ich in der minidlna.conf nicht
<Anf> steht die nicht in der program skript drine und nicht in der conf Datei
<stevieh> ok, ich gebs auf
<k1l> !minidlna
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu MiniDLNA finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiniDLNA
<Anf> Hilft mir aber nicht weiter
<k1l> Anf: hast du da ein startskript von dem wiki eintrag genommen?
<stevieh> /etc/default/minidlna
<stevieh> der artikel ist IMHO auch ziemlich daneben.
<stevieh> weil eben der Hinweis auf /etc/default/minidlna fehlt.
<Anf> ja, wurde ja automatisch mitinstalliert 
<k1l> ja was denn jetzt? wenn man es per apt-get installiert muss man kein startskript machen
<Anf> ich hab in den default nichts mit minidlna
<stevieh> Anf: mach mal bitte: ls -la /etc/default/minidlna
<Anf> doch in den etc/defaouls hab ich minidlna, aber START_DAEMON ist auf Yes
<stevieh> na super.
<stevieh> da haben wir ja jetzt nur 20 min für gebraucht.
<Anf> Tut mir leid, habs übersehen
<Anf> dein befeh hab ich ausgeführt
<stevieh> so, dann schaust du nach dem booten mit ps auxww | grep minidlna, ob er läuft und wenn ja, schaust du in  /var/log/minidlna.log ob da was böse ist.
<Anf> ps auxww | grep minidlna, was meinst Du?
<David1977> Kurze Frage und (hoffentlich kurze Antwort)...ich habe an einem alten System (12.04) gerade eine update und upgrade gemacht (via Terminal). im Terminal steht der Rechner jetzt seit einer geraumen Zeit bei der Einrichtung von Nautilus und Dropbox. Der Download von Dropbox steht beo 100%. Da ich zwischenzeitlich nicht am Rechner war, kann ich nicht sagen, wie lange das schon so ist. Die Frage ist...wie lange werde ich wohl noch warten müssen oder hat 
<David1977> sich das System aufgehangen und sollte ich es abbrechen? Danke ;)
<stevieh> Anf: was mein ich?
<stevieh> das gibst du im Terminal nach dem booten des Servers auf dem Server ein.
<Anf> ok
<Anf> wird angezeigt
<bekks> David1977: Warte einfach bis es fertig ist. :)
<David1977> bekks: alles klar...das lasse ich die Kiste einfach mal laufen. Danke ;)
<Anf> Ich hab in /var/log/ zwei dateien : minidlna.log und minidlna.log.1
<stevieh> Anf: nur die ohne .1
<Anf> ok
<stevieh> und da mal reinschauen, ob da was böses drinsteht
<stevieh> oder leg sie mal in ein pastebin
<Anf> [2015/02/16 11:42:32] minidlna.c:1004: warn: Starting MiniDLNA version 1.1.2. [2015/02/16 11:42:32] minidlna.c:1043: warn: HTTP listening on port 8200
<Anf> mehr steht da nicht
<stevieh> und dein Fernseher sieht ihn nicht?
<Anf> nein, bis ich den server nach jedem system stat manuell einmal restartet habe
<Anf> ich hab aber in der log.1 Datei viele Errors
<stevieh> wieso steht da so ne komische Uhrzeit?
<stevieh> ah, was für errors?
<Anf> upnpsoap.c:1945: warn: Returning UPnPError 701: No such object error
<Anf> da hat er nur nichts gefunden
<stevieh> wenn du jetzt mit dem TV schaust, sieht er nix? Auch wenn du den TV nochmal bootest?
<Anf> Der Server läuft ja, nur muss ich Ihn manuell selber bei jedem System start noch mal selber manuell restarten, da funktionier alles super
<Anf> Auch nicht, bis ich den server restartet habe
<stevieh> probierst du es jetzt nochmal?
<Anf> ich hab den pc vor 30min gestartet mach jetzt mal den tv an, den server hab ich noch nicht restartet
<stevieh> den server? den PC? kapier nix.
<stevieh> warum ist die Uhrzeit nicht 12:40 gewesen?
<Anf> Wird nicht erkannt
<Anf> Wen ich Ihn jetzt restarte, dan wird er erst erkannt
<stevieh> hast du was anderes da, was dlna erkennt?
<stevieh> ich wäre mir noch nicht sicher, dass es am server liegt
<Anf> Ja, aber wen ich Ihn nach dem System Start selber restarte, wird er von TV erkannt
<stevieh> trotzdem
<Anf> Ich will aber Ihn nicht bei jedem Systen start manuell restarten
<stevieh> was du nach dem booten auf dem server mal machen kannst, ist "nmap localhost"
<Anf> Anwendung ist nicht installiert
<stevieh> dann installier sie
<kL3x> *popcorn
<Anf> Ich bin jetzt bisschen voll verwirrt
<Anf> Ach ja, wen der TV an ist, und ich den PC starte, wird er nach dem PC Start sofort vom TV erkannt
<Anf> Wen der TV aber aus ich, und ich den PC starte, muss ich den server restarten, damit er erkannt wird
<stevieh> aha
<stevieh> siehste
<Anf> Woran liegt das jetzt
<stevieh> tv ist doof.
<Anf> Wen der Tv an ist und der PC startet erkennt der TV Ihn, weil der TV an ist, wen ich den PC aber starte, dan den TV an mache erkennnt er Ihn nicht, weil er aus war
<Anf> Oder wie?
<stevieh> merkt sich der TV nicht, was für DLNA server da waren?
<David1977> bekks: fyi....alles immer noch unverändert ;)...schauen wir mal, wie lange das noch dauert. Bis 16 Uhr gebe ich der Kiste jetzt noch ;)
<Anf> Nein, die werden nur angezeigt, wen der server läuft, also die verschwinden wieder
<Anf> Kann ich das nicht mit rc.local mit dem eintrag restarten versuchen?
<Anf> Weil Manuell geht das ja
<stevieh> nur zu
<Anf> Klar, nur ich hab bis jetzt die RC.local datei nie verändert, was muss ich genau eintragen und wo genau
<Anf> Die datei öffne ich mit nano
<stevieh> service minidlna restart
<Anf> ganz unten dan wieder ?
<stevieh> yep
<Anf> ok, ich versuch das mal, starte den PC neu und schau mal ob der von TV erkannt wird, und komm dan nochmal, weil ich hab nur einen rechner, bis gleich
<stevieh> notify_interval controls how frequently the (mini)dlna  server announces itself in the network. The default value of 895 means  it will announce itself about once every 15 minutes, meaning clients  will need at most 15 minutes to find the server. I personally use 1-5  minutes depending on client volatility in the network.
<Anf> Was sollte ich nochmal eingeben, hab das Tab leider geschlossen
<stevieh> Anf: lass mich raten: setze mal in /etc/minidlna.conf das notify_interval auf 30
<stevieh> und lass das gehampel mit der rc.local, das bringt nix
<Anf> ok, moment
<Anf> Der ist bei mir Auskomentiert, also mit #, heiß doch, das es nicht gemacht wird : # Notify interval, in seconds. #notify_interval=895
<kL3x> dann kommentier ihn ein 
<Anf> und dan mit 30 oder alte zahl lassen
<stevieh> mit 30
<Anf> ok, ich mach es kurz schnell, und muss meinen PC neu starten, bis gleich
<kL3x> cu
<Anf> Ich hab den PC neu gestartet nach ca 1 min den Tv angemacht, es hat bisschen gedauert, aber er hat Ihn gefunden, ohne das ich jetzt den Server restarten muss, klappt also jetzt
<stevieh> ja.
<Anf> Was ist den dieses notify_interval, also was macht es, und wieso 30, für was steht das?
<stevieh> notify_interval controls how frequently the (mini)dlna  server announces itself in the network. The default value of 895 means  it will announce itself about once every 15 minutes, meaning clients  will need at most 15 minutes to find the server. I personally use 1-5  minutes depending on client volatility in the network.
<Anf> 30 sekunden, aber was macht es nach 30 sekunden, und wan fangen Sie an?
<stevieh> alle 30 sekunden sagt der jetzt "tach ich bin da"
<Holz_Michel> Nach 30 Sekunden meldet er, dass er sich im Netzwerk vorhanden ist
<Holz_Michel> Ja, genau, oder so wie stevieh es sagt
<stevieh> bei start macht er es sicher uzm ersten mal
<Anf> Das heißt, wen der PC gestartet ist startet auch der Server, und meldet nach 3 sekunden, das er im Netz da ist?
<Anf> *30
<Holz_Michel> ja genau
<k1l> nein
<Holz_Michel> nicht?
<Anf> :) ?
<k1l> er meldet ALLE 30 sekunden.
<Holz_Michel> ja...
<k1l> nur fängt er halt zum ersten mal damit an, wenn er gestartet wird.
<Holz_Michel> So wird es dein TV leichter haben ihn zu finden
<stevieh> er meldet einmal beim starten und dann alle 30 sekunden. und weil dein TV zu doof ist, sich das zu merken musst du das interval runter stellen.
<k1l> wenn es auf 15minuten stand scheint dein TV das nciht zu checken.
<Anf> ok, alles klar, mein Tv erkennt den server halt nur, wen der TV an ist und der server gestartet wird, somit brauch ich genau die funktion mit 30 sec, alles klar
<stevieh> eigentlich merkt sich ein dlna client, was da so in der Luft rmfliegt oder scannt aktiv, das macht deine Glotze wohl nicht
<Anf> Alles klar, hab alles verstanden.
<Holz_Michel> bin gespannt ob es jetzt tatsächlich klappt
<stevieh> klar
<Anf> Es klappt, wen ich den PC starte, startet automatisch der Server, wen ich jetzt den Tv anschalte, dauert es 30 sec und der TV hat den server gefunden
<Anf> So wie eingestellt, so auch umgesetzt :) Ich wollte eigendlich genau das, aber mit dem Auto restart machen, aber ging auch einfacher, wen man es weiß
<Anf> Kann man es auch auf 5 Sek umstellen, damit ich nicht 30 sek warten muss, bis der TV den Server gefunden hat, oder sind 5 sek zu schnell 
<Holz_Michel> hmm, wahrscheinlich ist das egal, wird aber später womöglich die Performance beim Streaming ein wenig bremsen
<Anf> ok, alles klar. Vielen herzlichen Dank Euch
<stevieh> ne, das wird nix bremsen, ist halt ein wenig traffic in der Luft.
<Anf> was wird unter traffic verstanden?
<Holz_Michel> Datenverkehr
<doev> in pdnsd habe ich googlesyndication.com gesperrt. das funktioniert auch. wenn ich auf pagead2.googlesyndication.com pinge, wird es dann durch pagead46.l.doubleclick.net ersetzt und aufgelöst. warum?
<geser> pagead2.googlesyndication.com. CNAME pagead46.l.doubleclick.net.
<geser> ersteres ist nur ein Alias für letzteres
<doev> der alias kommt vor der Blockade?
<geser> ich weiß nicht wie genau pdnsd da blockt, sieht wohl aber danach aus
<doev> ok, danke
<doev> hast du die info mit dig bekommen?
<geser> ja
<doev> doubleclick.net lässt sich blocken  pagead46.l.doubleclick.net leider nicht
<doev> laut doku // This will also block xxx.doubleclick.net, etc.
<sbeex> hallo ! entschuldigung ich brauche ihren hilfe für ein Satz auf deutsch sagen. (gehen wir in private chat)
<jokrebel> sbeex: No - try it in the channel ##deutsch
<k1l> sbeex: #deutsch oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<geser> doev: hast du doubleclick.net gerade erst auf blocken gestellt? falls ja, auch daran gedacht die gecachten Einträge zu löschen/flushen?
<sbeex> ah super ! danke vielmal :)
<doev> geser, habe pdnsd neu gestartet
<doev> wenn ich l.doubleclick.net blocke, ist doubleclick.net direct wieder da, aber l.doubleclick.net und  pagead46.l.doubleclick.net nicht mehr. Wäre doof, wenn es nur eine ebene tiefer wirkt.
<doev> ist jetzt aber kein ubuntu thema mehr
<David1977> bekks: ping
<bekks> pong
<David1977> mein upgate und upgrade steht immer noch da wo es vorhin war
<David1977> ich denke, da ist doch was schief gelaufen, oder?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, ich weiß nicht, wann dein 12.094 das letzte Mal ein Update gesehen hat.
<David1977> schon ne weile her....aber es steht immer noch bei der Einrichtung von Droipbox und das kann nicht wirklich sein
<David1977> vor allem, weil der Download ja beendet ist
<David1977> steht bei 100%
<David1977> und verweilt dort
<David1977> keine Reaktion mehr
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<David1977> ok, sorry ;)
<bekks> Dann guck mal in die Logs, was da gerade passiert.
<David1977> wie mache ich das? Musste das noch nie machen
<bekks> Du kannst Dir mal die Logs unter /var/log/dpkg* und /var/log/apt/ angucken
<David1977> mit cat?
<bekks> Womit du willst. cat ohne more ergibt nicht ganz soviel Sinn.
<David1977> alles klar
<dadrc> more als Pager? Oldschool :>
<bekks> Was sonst? pg? :>
<dadrc> less ist glaub ich standard bei allen debianoiden
<bekks> Sowas nutze ich zum Glück ja nicht :)
<David1977> 2015-02-16 09:34:50 status half-configured nautilus-dropbox 0.7.1-2
<David1977> das ist der letzte eintrag im dpkg.log.1
<David1977> also steht das seit ein paar Stunden
<bekks> Dann mach mal ein df -h bitte, und schieb das in einen Pastebin.
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10257455/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Du kannst natürlich auch einfach versuchen, das Ding abzubrechen und nochmal ein apt-get dist-upgrade zu starten.
<David1977> ich denke, das wird das beste sein
<David1977> da bekomme ich jetzt eine Fehlermeldung
<David1977> Ich denke, ich werde mal neu booten
<bekks> Und die müssen wir erraten?
<bekks> Was soll der Reboot bringen? Das ist kein Windows.
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10257503/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Ja, dann schliess mal alle graphischen Paketmanager, Updatedings, etc.
<David1977> es ist nichts mehr offen
<David1977> nur noch der IRC
<bekks> Das sieht dein System anders.
<David1977> ;) das glaube ich ja gern ;)
<David1977> ich weiß nur nicht, was da noch offen sein soll
<David1977> Ich habe auch gerade alle benachritigungen in der Taskleiste entfernt
<David1977> dropbox process frisst gerade fast 95% CPU Last und ich kann den Process nicht beenden
<bekks> Dann benutz kill :)
<sash_> David1977: killall dropbox auf der Shell
<sash_> *in
<David1977> ok, das hat schon mal geklappt
<David1977> ich muss jetzt erstmal weg....melde mich später nochmal
<David1977> danke schonmal
<David1977> so...jetzt läuft auch der dist-upgrade
<David1977> bekks: sash_vielen Dank...alles wieder im Lot
<chris______> Guten Abend wünsche ich.
<chris______> ich habe eine Frage und hoffe dass mir hier geholfen werden kann.
<David1977> frag einfach...Hilfe bekommt man hier eigenltich immer!
<chris______> ich bin vor paar tagen zu ubuntu umgestiegen bisher hat alles gut geklappt, aber jetzt komm ich seit gestern nicht mehr auf ebay oder amazon rein
<chris______> die seite wird nicht richtig oder garnicht geladen 
<David1977> amazon hatte letztens Serverprobleme, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<chris______> hab schon forum gestöbert aber bin nicht wirklich schlau 
<chris______> bei meinem nachbarn geht es unter windows 
<sash_> chris______: Ansonsten gehen aber alle anderen Seiten?
<sash_> chris______: Welchen Browser nutzt du?
<chris______> ich habe keine ahnung ob du die informationen bekommen hast Sash
<sash_> chris______: Hier kam gar nichts an.
<David1977> nein, hier kam gar nichts an
<chris______> amazon und ebay gehen nicht 
<chris______> youtube z.B geht 
<David1977> chris______: hast du die Fragen von sash_gelesen?
<David1977> welchen Browser benutzt du?
<chris______> ich benutze firefox
<chris______> habe es auch schon mit chrom..dinges probiert gleicher fehler 
<David1977> welcher Fehler?
<David1977> bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung?
<chris______> nein keine fehler meldung 
<David1977> die Seite wird also einfach nur nicht richtig dargestellt?
<nagetier> chris______, schau mal ob deine /etc/hosts unverändert ist
<stevieh> na, dann mach mal n screenshot :-)
<David1977> ^^
<David1977> Das wäre jetzt auch mein nächster Gedanke gewesen
<chris______> ich habe jetzt mal so eine browser konsole da steht :NS_ERROR_XPC_BAD_CONVERT_NATIVE: 
<sash_> Was ist das Datum auf dem Rechner?
<chris______> 16. februar 
<chris______> oder wie darf ich die frage verstehen 
<chris______> ich habe jetzt des datum genommen unten rechts 
<sash_> Ja, ich dachte, dass es eventuell ein Zertifikatsfehler wegen falschem Datum sein könnte.
<chris______> ach ja hinter dieser meldung steht eine rote runde drei 
<sash_> chris______: Mach mal bitte nen Screenshot.
<chris______> oha wie geht das? screenshot 
<sash_> chris______: Und lade den dann hoch, damit wir uns das mal ansehen können. Bspw. bei imgur.com oder abload.de oder sonstwo.
<sash_> chris______: Druck-Taste, dann müsste ein Fenster aufgehen.
<David1977> und dann "senden an web browser"
<David1977> oder speichern und irgendwo hochladen
<chris______> kk danke 
<chris______> [img]http://i.imgur.com/3VMW2Ya.png[/img]
<chris______> hoffe es geht 
<chris______> also bei mir geht es
<chris______> ja wie man sehen kann die seite lädt so nach einer übelst langen zeit 
<chris______> und dan auch nicht wirklich richtig 
<chris______> ist aber erst seit gestern aben d
<chris______> bei ebay ebenso 
<David1977> geht es bei dir mit einer Windowsinstallation problemlos?
<sash_> chris______: Wenn du ein privates Fenster öffnest (Strg+Shift+P), geht es dann?
<chris______> nein leider nicht 
<bekks> Schalte alle Addons ab, und starte den Browser neu, nachdem du denCache geleert hast.
<nagetier> chris______, und die Seiten zeigen den selben Fehler unter anderen Browsern?
<chris______> habe ich jetzt noch nicht probiert 
<chris______> moment bitte 
<chris______> da bekomm ich dass mit der konsole nicht so schnell hin 
<chris______> hab da eine offen aber die zeigt nichts an 
<nagetier> chris______, wäre schon ok zu wissen ob da die Seiten problemlos öffnen
<chris______> es ist bei allen browsern der gleiche fehler nach ca 10 minuten ist die seite geladen aber nicht richtig aufgebaut 
<nagetier> chris______, sag uns doch einfach ob es bei ebay und amazon auch so ist :)
<nagetier> ahja
<chris______> ja ist es
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> chris______, das System ist auf dem neusten Stand, seit gestern mal rebootet?
<chris______> ja ist es
<chris______> habe hier einen fahler [img]http://i.imgur.com/5HcU8zT.png[/img]
<chris______> fehler
<bekks> Das ist eine MEldung deiner Aktualisierungsverwaltung.
<chris______> ja okay 
<bekks> Schalte im Browser alle Addons ab, starte den Browser neu, nachdem du du Cache geleert hast.
<bekks> Und dann nochmal probieren. :)
<chris______> wie mache ich das mit dem cache?
<bekks> In dem Du in den Optionen auf Cache leeren klickst :)
<chris______> aber es betrift ja alle browser nicht nur einen hilf des dann überhauot?
<bekks> Gerade eben betraf es nur mehrere Webseiten, wie Du sagtest.
<chris______> ja die seiten egal welche browser aber einige seiten gehen super
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu ist das denn ganz genau?
<chris______> 14.10 kubuntu 
<k1l> fehlendes java oer so?
<chris______> flash?
<chris______> hatte ich schon mal nach installiert 
<chris______> youtube geht 
<chris______> oh mom 
<chris______> ja ich habe nicht viel ahnung 
<chris______> hab mal nach geschaut es ist alles installiert 
<chris______> von java Open JDK java 7 
<k1l> nutzt du denn nen proxy? oder vpn?
<chris______> und die webbrowser erweiterungen 
<nagetier> chris______, du könntest einen neuen Benutzer anlegen und unter seinem Desktop nochmal testen
<chris______> sry bei der frage muss ich passen 
<chris______> wie kann ich das herraus finden ?
<sash_> Alternativ firefox beenden und in der Konsole mit firefox -P starten und ein neues Profil anlegen. Aber da Chrome das gleiche Problem zu haben scheint, wird das nicht viel ändern.
<chris______> ich habe mit einer livecd auch die gleichen probleme 
<nagetier> aha
<k1l> ich denke es ist dein internet provider. evtl mal den router neustarten
<chris______> die schritte hatte ich schon alle durch 
 * nagetier ist Fan von der Idee
<chris______> mein router wird immer jeden tag neu gestartet weil er nachts über nie an ist 
<sash_> chris______: Das mit der Live-CD hättest du direkt am Anfang sagen können ;)
<chris______> sry
<chris______> wie war des gemeint mit proxy oder vpn ?
<nagetier> chris______, hast du Einblick auf die Logs im Router? .. schau da mal, ob etwas auffällig ist. Das OS hast ja durch den Test mit der Live-Version ausgeschlossen
<chris______> nein habe ich leider nicht 
<nagetier> chris______, sind da so Dinge wie UPNP aktiviert?
<chris______> habe hier primacom 
<chris______> und einen route r
<nagetier> chris______, auf den du keinen Zugriff hast weil vom ISP reglementiert?
<chris______> jop
<nagetier> übel :/
<sash_> chris______: Hast du n Smartphone oder sonst was, womit du mal testweise drauf zugreifen kannst?
<chris______> ja da geht es 
<sash_> O.o
<nagetier> wollte ich auch gerade fragen :)
<chris______> ich meine die seite wird ja auch hier geladen nur dauert es extrem lange und dann nicht richtig 
<nagetier> chris______, aber auf dem Phone ist alles oki?
<stevieh> wir irgendeine Netzwerkeinstellung völlig vergurkt sein.
<chris______> aber das ding mit dem cache leeren habe ich nicht gefunden 
<chris______> ja auf dem phone ist alles i.O.
<sash_> stevieh: Ja, aber welche? Vor allem, wenns im Live-System auch passiert?
<sash_> chris______: Ist der Rechner per LAN oder per WLAN angeschlossen?
<chris______> wlan
<chris______> ich habe einen Toshiba A300 
<sash_> chris______: Nur um ganz sicher zu sein: Das Fon ist auch im WLAN?
<stevieh> mach mal ping 8.8.8.8 und stell das in ein pastebin
<chris______> ja ist auch am wlan 
<sash_> Und nicht etwa über Mobilfunk :D
<sash_> Okay.
<sash_> chris______: Kannst du mit dem Fon einen Accesspoint aufmachen und dich mit dem Rechner damit verbinden und dann schauen, ob die Seite übers Mobilfunknetz richtig geladen wird?
<CMSloveDD> hey
<CMSloveDD> suche jemanden namens developer92
<Funfood> hm, wieso bietet mir eine neuinstallation von 14.04 auf einem rechner mit nvidia keinen nvidia-treiber an unter eingeschränkte treiber?
<ppq> Funfood, ist das ein notebook mit nvidia optimus dings?
<Fuchs> CMSloveDD: der von ubuntuusers? 
<Fuchs> CMSloveDD: wenn ja: falscher Kanal hier, heissen tut der Dev92, findest Du dann vermutlich in #ubuntuusers. Wenn nicht:  /msg memoserv help send 
<Funfood> ne, desktop
<Funfood> ich installier mal den nvidia-current übers software-center
<CMSloveDD> danke fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<k1l> Funfood: stell mal die interne ab im bios
<Funfood> sollte gemacht sein, lscpci zeigt auch nvidia an
<Funfood> nouveau treiber geladen
<k1l> taucht auch die intel vga karte im lspci auf?
<Funfood> nein
<k1l> ja dann installier mal nvidia-current
<Funfood> hab ich nun
<Funfood> aber wie aktivier ich ihn dann manuell?
<k1l> welche nvidia karte ist es denn?
<Funfood> GTX 745
<k1l> scheint als wenn du für die eh mind. den 334 brauchst. den bekommste aber nicht von ubuntu sondern brauchst ein ppa z.b.
<Funfood> im bios stand noch "auto", hab mal auf PEG umgestellt
<Funfood> sonst hol ich das xorg-edgers ppa
<noseeder> ich benötige Hilfe bei der einrichtung eines permanenten Tunnels von einem externen rechner über Internet zu meinem lokalen.
<noseeder> Volgendes ist schon passiert
<noseeder> Externer Rechner Ubuntu 14.04.1 Tunnel getestet auf Funktion verbindung von extern :22 zu mir lokal :5000 ssh key erstellt und ausgetauscht
<noseeder> lokaler rechner tunnel getestet zu externem rechner über "localhost:5000" funktioniert.
<noseeder> Es feht noch die Autossh syntax und einrichtung zum automatischen start mit system und überwachung der Verbindung
<noseeder> lokaler rechner per dyndns erreichbar
<Funfood> ah, nun lässt er mich den nvidia auswählen
<noseeder> ich bitte höflich um hilfe da ich das, anscheinend wegen geistiger umnachtung, seid mitlerweile 4 tagen nicht hin bekomme. -.-
<Funfood> funktioniert :)
<noseeder> bitte um hilfe ich bekomme autossh nicht mit public key zum laufen
<noseeder> autossh -M 5001 -N -i /home/usr/.ssh/id_rsa -R 5000:localhost:22 usr@host.me <-- das nutze ich aber er verbindet nicht normal per ssh plappt das
<noseeder> system Ubuntu 14.4.1 X64
<nagetier> noseeder, das Ubuntu-Wiki bietet keine Anleitung dazu?
<noseeder> keine die ich gefunden habe
<nagetier> noseeder, die sieht interessant aus, lässt sich bestimmt brauchbares finden.. beachte aber dass es sich um ein anderes System handelt (systemd ist unter Ubuntu noch nicht aktiv) - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell
<kubine> Title: Secure Shell - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<jokrebel> noseeder: Würdest Du bitte auf farbliche Hervorhebungen verzichten? Danke.
<noseeder> hervorhebung?
<noseeder> nagetier danke ich schau mir das morgen an bin heute zu KO um da noch durch zu steigen. sitze schon seid 5 stunden an dem Problem
<nagetier> noseeder, jo, mach das
<_com_> hallo
<jokrebel> noseeder: Deine Zeilen von 21:59:12 Uhr war, warum auch immer, nicht in der normalen Farbe dargestellt die normale Beiträge haben.
<noseeder> sry war nicht beabsichtigt
<pog> moin
<noseeder> jokrebel ich habe nun die syntax herausgefunden die funktioniert wärest du so nett mir zu helfen das ganze automatisch starten zu lassen?
<pog> wo findet man eigentlich in Ubuntu die Fehlermeldungen von Programmen, die nicht von einer Konsole aus gestartet werden?
<_com_> kann mich bitte jemand bei folgendem problem untersetr. ich habe an meinen notebooks keinen hdmi support mehr. mit xrandr wird das angeschlossene gerät nicht erkannt. 
<_com_> untersetr= unterstützen
<noseeder> pog wenn ich mich nicht irre /vas/log/syslog
<_com_> Ubuntu 14.10 (64Bit)
<_com_> danke!
<k1l_> _com_: welche graka und welchen treiber?
<_com_> k1l_: ivybridge intel
<jokrebel> noseeder: Weis jetzt ja nicht ob ich Dir da helfen kann. Hab jetzt mit "tunneling" nicht so die Erfahrung leider.
<noseeder> hm ich muss nur die syntax die ich hier habe automatisch bei systemstart aktivieren denke ich. die syntax funktioniert
<_com_> k1l_: ich habe keine besonderen treiber installiert. so mehr oder weniger standart installation. 
<noseeder> also der tunnel steht
<pog> _com_: ist nicht tvservice der Befehl für hdmi? 
<_com_> k1l: und sowas kommt neuerdings: Failed to start unit user@1000.service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service
<pog> ich hab unter Raspbia das Problem, dass ein HDMI nicht erkannt wurde, und dort sah man mit tvservice, dass es nicht korrekt erkannt wurde.
<jokrebel> noseeder: Was spricht gegen eine Unterbringung in "Startprogramme"?
<_com_> k1l_: bisher habe ich den monitor einfach angeschlossen und es hat problemlos funktioniert. als oberfläche verwende ich gnome. 
<k1l_> _com_: schau mal ins dmesg was es dazu sagt
<_com_> k1l_: das ist ist die meldung die bei dmesg ausgegeben wird.
<noseeder> jokrebel das ich nur ssh zugriff habe ggf
<noseeder> jokrebel und das ganze user unabhängig gestartet werden muss
<noseeder> oder ich verstehe da was falsch
<jokrebel> aber dort läuft ne GUI?
<_com_> k1l_: Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service. ob das nun in relation zu dem hdmi- problem steht kann ich nicht so einfach sagen. vielleicht zufällig. :-)
<noseeder> ja
<jokrebel> achso - auch noch userunabhängig
<noseeder> jup
<_com_> k1l_: basics wie hdmi- kabel ausgetauscht, zweiter monitor, usf. habe ich schon ausprobiert. 
<noseeder> der entfernte rechner ist der meies bruders. ich habe vor unsere rechner für gegenseitiges Spiegeln zu nutzen damit datenverluste vermieden werden
<pog> _com_: geht der Bildschirm gar nicht, oder hast Du keinen Sound?
<noseeder> allerdings nutzt er den nur als Mediacenter und pc für Gäste die sich da an einem speziellen gast konto anmelden können
<_com_> k1l_: bildschirm geht gar nicht mehr. das problem reproduziert sich an einem zweiten rechner auf die gleiche weise.
<pog> wollte ich grad sagen, könnte natürlich dann wirklich am Bildschirm was vorliegen...
<k1l_> _com_: ja so aus dem stegreif ist da nichts bekannt. das muss schon speziell bei dir was schief laufen.
<k1l_> schua wie gesagt ins log
<_com_> k1l_: in welches log? 
<jokrebel> noseeder: Was genau muss da denn gestartet werden? Ein bestimmtes Programm mit Admin-rechten? Ein script?
<k1l_> _com_: dmesg
<_com_> k1l_: die meldung habe ich aus dem log.
<noseeder> autossh mit einer bestimmten syntax zum portforwarding und autentifizierung per public key
<k1l_> _com_: wenn da nur die eine meldung drin ist, dann ist einiges sehr schief bei dir
<_com_> k1l_: die meldung erscheint immer beim einsticken des hdmi- kabels.
<jokrebel> noseeder: Vielleicht reicht ja schon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart#Fuer-alle-Benutzer
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> _com_: mit systemd rumgefummelt?
<noseeder> jokrebel autossh -M 0 -N -R 5000:localhost:22 -i /home/usr/.ssh/id_rsa -o "ServerAliveInterval 45" -o "ServerAliveCountMax 2" usr@dns.me
<_com_> k1l_: nope. 
<_com_> k1l_: also nicht bewusst. weder systemd "ausprobieren" wollen, noch ein upstart tuning.
<_com_> k1l_: daher ratlos.:-)
<nagetier> noseeder, wenn es darum geht, wird dir der von mir verlinkte Artikel nicht helfen.. ich dachte die Syntax steht noch nicht
<jokrebel> noseeder: Wenn das nicht reichen sollte wird man das glaub ich über die rc.lokal lösen müssen.
<noseeder> dank deines links steht die nun nagetier danke
<nagetier> ok
<_com_> k1l_: xrandr gibt die hdmi geräte nicht an. 
<k1l_> _com_: mach mal nne bugreport. imho ist das ein systemd problem
<_com_> k1l_: bugreport habe ich bereits angelegt. aber vielleicht ist das problem einfacher: vielleicht fehlen ein paar module oder so. hast du vielleicht eine lösung wie ich das überprüfen kann. danke für deinen support.:-)
<_com_> k1l_: oder zumindest wie ich dem fehler halbwegs sinnvoll auf die spuren kommen kann.
<k1l_> guck mal in die logs von apt ob du da mit upstart, systemd etc was installiert oder entfernt hast.
<k1l_> dann wie gesagt dmesg was da los ist auf der kiste.
<noseeder> jokrebel verstehe ich dasrichtig. im systemweiten autostart ordner erstelle ich eine autossh.desktop. in diese trage ich meine Syntax mit vorangehendem Exec= ein?
<_com_> k1l_: systemd-shim, upstart
<k1l_> _com_: ok
<k1l_> _com_: (mit so unpräszisen angaben wirds schwer, ist dir bewusst oder? : ) )
<nagetier> noseeder, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<kubine> Title: rc.local › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_com_> k1l_: ja ich weiß, das ist peinlich. 
<jokrebel> noseeder: So les ich das auch, hab aber keinerlei praktische Erfahrung damit, da mir bislang die "Startprogramme" des Users reichten um zu starten was ich brauche.
<_com_> k1l_: kern: 3.16.0-30-generic
<k1l_> !paste | _com_ 
<k1l_> !paste > _com_ 
<kubine> _com_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<_com_> k1l_: kern: 3.16.0-30-generic
<_com_> k1l_: die linux-headers sind auch drin.
<noseeder> nagetier ich teste das morgen will wenigstens noch über nach daten rüber schieben für ein backup vor meinem umzug ;-)
<_com_> k1l_: [paste:421448:bug#1]
<noseeder> nagetier kann ich mir eigentlich anziegen lassen ob ein spezieller prozess dateien über eth0 sendet?
<nagetier> klar, frag mich jetzt aber nicht welcher Befehl das ist :)
<_com_> k1l_: paste.ubuntuusers.de/421448/
<noseeder> mach ich doch grade nagetier :-D will nur wissen ob rsynk was macht außer CPU nutzen
<nagetier> noseeder, da sind ein paar Leckerbissen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Monitoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> noseeder: Und rein von der Theorie her und wenn ich Dein vorhaben richtig verstanden habe, muss zum Zeitpunkt der Ausführung dieses Befehls der Tunnel bereits stehen.
<nagetier> noseeder, iftop, glaube ich, führt zum Ziel
<noseeder> jokrebel der befehl baut den Tunnel von extern zu mir auf. ich mache dann später auch automatisch zu festgelegten zeiten nochmal ne verbindung zu extern für rsynk
<jokrebel> noseeder: Achso - dacht es get um Autostart eines Befehls, der durch einen bestehenden Tunnel ausgeführt werden soll.
<noseeder> nein zum glück nicht mir raucht ja jetzt schon der schädel
<noseeder> nagetier iftop zeigt mir verbindungen an aber nocht welcher dienst sondern nur die start/ziel adresse
<bekks> lsof 
<nagetier> passt
<_com_> k1l_: hast du noch einen kleinen rat wie ich weiter vorgehen kann?
<_com_> ich habe keinen hdmi- output mehr und bekomme eine fehlermeldung von systemd-logind. kann mir jemand unterstützung geben?
<bekks> Keinen Output mehr seit...? :)
<_com_> ...seit heute ist dunkel.:-)
<nagetier> :)
<bekks> Und was hast Du vorher gemacht? "Nichts." ist keine valide Antwort :)
<_com_> ... ex nihilo. bewusst habe ich nichts verändert. also.... ich bin nicht auf die idee gekommen mal ein paar configs zu schrotten oder so... ich weiß nur leider nicht weiter, also wie ich näher an die sache rankommen kann.
<_com_> so basis sachen habe ich überprüft: verschiedene hdmi-kabel, monitore, usf. 
<_com_> systemd-logind: failed to start unit user@116.service: Unknown unit: user@116.service
<_com_> vielleicht kann mir jemand eine art: 1 wenn...., dann , 2  wenn..., dann..., anleitung geben. damit ich das problem lösen kann. 
<noseeder> nochmal danke bisher scheint alles zu klappen
<noseeder> nun n8
<_com_> ok... ohne "vielleicht". kann mir jemand eine anleitung zum lösen des problems geben.danke.:-)
<_com_> vielleicht sind bestimmte module nicht geladen, aber ich weiß eben nicht, wie ich das überprüfen kann.
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-17
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> _com_: was bl00!m4ul
<Gast6102748> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421468/
<kubine> Title: ProFTPD-TLS › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> das ist ein Filezilla-Problem
<Gast6102748> also einfach ftp client wechseln? (zb. qFTP)
<koegs> z.B.
<Gast6102748> oder kann man filezilla iwie fixen?
<koegs> ich kenn nicht die ProFTP Syntax aber SSLv23 klingt als wollte man das nicht mehr
<koegs> zumindest nicht SSLv3
<Gast6102748> kann ich SSLv3 denn iwie im ProFTPD wechseln  denn der qFTP hat da auch seine Probleme: FTPS Übertragung nicht verfügbar, da keine SSL Unterstützung einkompiliert wurde. Verbindung abgebrochen.
<koegs> http://blog.ip-projects.de/poodle-fix/
<Gast6102748> Ich hab das jetzt auf TLSv1 in meiner proftpd.conf geändert. Doch das bringts nicht. Wie kann ich bei ProFTPD die blöde TLS-Verschlüsselung (ganz) deaktivieren? (Ich hab die selbst nicht konfigutiert bzw hätt ich garnicht erst aktviert)
<koegs> ohne SSL/TLS willst du aber FTP auch nicht mehr machen, es sei denn jeder soll dein Passwort sehen
<Gast6102748> der zugang ist ausschlisslich für mich niemand weis das ich (als Owner FTP-Zugang habe)
<koegs> "niemand kennt meine IP" ist auch kein Sicherheitsmerkmal, aber gut
<Gast6102748> es ist nichtmal bekannt das ProFTPD bei mir läuft
<Gast6102748> der port wird geändert;-)
<koegs> das macht es alles nicht sicherer... aber gut, man will es ja nicht hören
<Gast6102748> ja aber was bringt mir TLS wenns ehh nicht läuft?
<koegs> wahrscheinlich musst du nur "TLSEngine" auf "off" setzen oder einfach im FTP-Client ohne SSL/TLS auswählen
<Gast6102748> egal wie ichs mach ich hab immer ein problem mit demm drecks TLS 
<koegs> hm, ich wollte ihm doch gerade vsftpd vorschlagen :(
<apollo13> ah geh, der wäre vlt sogar sicher
<koegs> apollo13: ja und nur in 3min installiert und konfiguriert :(
<apollo13> aber sicher!
<apollo13> naja vsftp und user home dirs sind nen krampf
<koegs> man hätte ja auch sftp nehmen können, geht auch bequem mit chroot, aber naja
<jokrebel> Ich versuche hier gerade eine Rücksicherung von ein paar Dateien unter Benutzung von Deja Dup. Obwohl die größte der maximal 30 Dateien keine 30 kB hat läuft das nur seeehr langsam. Ist das normal? Da würde ja bei der Geschwindigkeit eine komplette Rücksicherung dann vermutlich Tage oder gar Wochen brauchen.
<jokrebel> Ok - es ist ne externe Festplatte am USB des Routers und per WLAN... Aber selbst Dateien mit 80 Byte brauchen mehrere Minuten!
<dadrc> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, benutzt dejadup ein volumenkonzept, dh, es muss erst das ganze volume laden, dann die entsprechende datei entpacken
<stevieh> das sind ja diffs, die restored werden, aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich glaub ich habs noch nie ausprobiert
<dadrc> würde erklären, warum es auch bei kleinen dateien dauert.
<jokrebel> also kann (muss) man dann nicht hochrechnen, falls mal eine Komplettrücksicherung fällig wäre?
<dadrc> Wär jetzt meine Theorie, basierend auf dem Halbwissen, das ich über DejaDup so habe ;)
<stevieh> deja dup nimmt duplicity und das nimmt rsyncs rdiff
<stevieh> das kann schon so sein, dass es erst durch den erstem vollbackup bis zur Datei durchorgeln muss, dann noch aus den diffs schauen, ob sich was geändert hat...
<jokrebel> blöderweise läuft da noch nicht mal der Fortschrittsbalken weiter und bei Details wird auch absolut nichts gelistet. (Seit inzwischen wohl 15 Minuten). Lediglich in dem Verzeichnis, welches ich mit Nautilus geöffnet habe und dort die Rücksicherungen veranlasst habe, verlieren so nach und nach die einzelnen Dateien die Markierung. In verbindung mit dem Monitor, der mir zeigt, dass Daten geschrieben
<jokrebel> werden, geh ich deshalb davon aus, dass das tatsächlich immer noch läuft.
<jokrebel> jetzt ednlich bewegt sich der Fortschrittsbalken
<jokrebel> und hat es geschafft. 37 Objekte der Gesamtgröße 288,9 kB waren es laut Nautilus ... Puh!
<stevieh> wie gross war denn der komplette backup?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Keine Ahnung. Mit Ausklammerung vom Download- und Musik-/Bilder-/Video-Verzeichnissen halt das gesamte Home
<stevieh> jokrebel: naja, wie gross ist das archiv denn auf der USB PLatte?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Der Backup-Unterordner für diesen Rechner ist 4,2 GB groß
<stevieh> hmm... ok, d.h. über usb2 brauchen alleine die 4gb ja schon 10-15 min oder?
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung, aber wenn, um an die 30 Mini-Dateien ranzukommen trotzdem die Übertragung der kompletten 4,2GB nötig ist erkärt das schon einiges.
<stevieh> yep
<stevieh> ist halt wie bänder ;-)
<jokrebel> oO
<Holgi_> Hi! Bin Ubuntu Anfänger und möchte libreoffice calc unter Ubuntu 12.04 installieren. Habe das Paket heruntergeladen und entpackt. Wie geht es weiter?
<koegs> Holgi_: bei Ubuntu lädt man überlichweise nicht die Paket selber runter sondern nutzt den Paketmanager
<PessimistPrime> Hallo, habe eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage. Wann bekommt Ubuntu den Xorg-Server 1.17? 
<koegs> Holgi_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › LibreOffice › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kL3x> Schreibt FF irgendwelche logs wenn er abstürzt? Er macht das hier sehr regelmaessig um 1300 und ich wuerde gerne wissen warum
<k1l> PessimistPrime: für welche ubuntu version?
<koegs> kL3x: am besten Firefox übers Terminal starten, dann siehst du zumindest die Meldungen im Terminal
<PessimistPrime> k1l, egal, die aktuellste. 
<koegs> kL3x: ansonsten sollte der hier auch triggern https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/mozilla-absturzmelder
<kubine> Title: Mozilla-Absturzmelder | Hilfe zu Firefox (at support.mozilla.org)
<kL3x> koegs: Das waere fuer morgen meine Alternatieve gewesen... 
<Holgi_> koegs: okay. Auf der Libreoffice-Website finde ich keinen "Paketmanager", nur die von mir durchgeführten Downloads für Programm, Hilfe und Deutsch.
<k1l> PessimistPrime: wann ist denn der release von 1.17?
<PessimistPrime> k1l, schon draußen
<k1l> seit?
<koegs> Holgi_: lies dir am besten die Wiki-Seite durch wie man LibreOffice unter Ubuntu installiert
<dadrc> Selbst Vivid ist noch bei 1.16, ich würd also davon ausgehen, dass frühstens 15.10 das standardmäßig hat
<PessimistPrime> ziemlich kurzen, in einer anderen distribution kann ich es bereits installieren. 
<k1l> PessimistPrime: du weißt schon wie ubuntu das handhabt mit den program-versionen?
<kL3x> bout:crashes wuerde wohl helfen wenn man die berichte sendet :D
<kL3x> Vielen Dank schonmal
<kL3x> werde morgen vor der Pause FF im Terminal starten...
<PessimistPrime> k1l, nein, deshalb frage ich ja. Wann wäre der frühstmögliche realistische termin, dass xorg 1.17 bei ubuntu einzieht?
<k1l> im dezember war noch 1.16.3 standard.
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, ich würde auf 15.10 tippen, also im Oktober
<PessimistPrime> macht überhaupt ubuntu so einen wechsel innerhalb eines major release (also z.b. die 14.xx serie)
<dadrc> Nein
<PessimistPrime> dadrc, ah okay, gut zu wissen und schade für mich ;) 
<k1l> PessimistPrime: ubuntu hat nen freeze in der entwicklungszeit. ab da gibt es keine versionsupdates (ausser security oder schwere bugfixes). also kommts erst mit der neuen version
<PessimistPrime> ah alles klar, nun verstehe ich das besser, vielen dank für eure hinweise! Wenn auch schade für mich ;)
<k1l> die freezes für 15.04 kommen erst noch. ich weiß aber nicht ob die so nen gerade erst veröffentlichtest xorg ding direkt so übernehmen wollen.
<PessimistPrime> Geht mir um die Tatsache, dass sich die jungs bei AMD mit dem catalyst treiber in etwa an den ubuntu releases orientieren. 
<PessimistPrime> Catalyst kann kein xorg 1.17, müsste es aber spätenstens dann können, wenn ubuntu auch auf xorg 1.17 umsteigt. 
<k1l> naja, der trugschluss, dass 5minuten nach dem veröfentlichen von xorg 1.17 alle welt sofort diesen nutzt ist halt das problem
<PessimistPrime> Gibt distributionen die das bereits tun, wie gesagt. Das ist mein problem ;)
<k1l> tjo, bleeding edge halt mit seinen nachteilen :)
<PessimistPrime> Ubuntu in ehren, nutze es ja selber auf den laptops, aber bleeding edge ist halt auch sexy - trotz dem catalyst problem (das einzige in meinem fall) ;-) 
<Holgi_> koegs: Also ich habe den Ordner DEBS geöffnet, ein Terminal geöffnet und sudo dpkg -i *  eingegeben. Nach Eingabe des passwortes gibt es eine Menge Fehler.
<k1l> kannst du das mal in einen pasteservice packen?
<k1l> Holgi_: warum installierst du nicht das libreoffice calc aus den ubuntu quellen?
<k1l> Holgi_: ?
<Holgi_> k1l: Was sind Ubuntu Quellen? Im Ubuntu Software-Center gibt es nur eine alte Version von Libreoffice Calc, die einen Bug enthält, den ich jetzt durch Aktualisieren umgehen möchte.
<jokrebel> sicher das der Bug nicht trotzdem gefixt wurde?
<k1l> Holgi_: ok: regel nummer 1: man lädt nicht wie bei windows irgendwelche programme von webseiten runter sondern nutzt das was ubuntu einem bereitstellt. (paketmanagement genannt).
<PessimistPrime> Holgi_, ergänzend dazu......nie nie niemals etwas am paketmanager vorbei installieren, bringt fast immer nur ärger.
<k1l> wenn einem die version zu alt ist kann man gucken ob man nicht ein PPA findet, dass eine neuere version bereitstellt. das hat den nachteil,dass man sich nicht mehr auf ubuntu verlassen kann sondern auf den privaten betreiber des PPA angewiesen ist.
<k1l> Holgi_: in deinem fall bieten die leute die das libreoffice für ubuntu bereitstellen auch ein ppa an, das 4.3 für 12.04 bereitstellt. das ist auch in der wiki seite genannt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/Installation#PPA
<kubine> Title: Installation › LibreOffice › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> und generell ist es so, dass ubuntu schwere bugs und security probleme rückwirkend patcht ohne die versionsnummer zu erhöhen. 
<Holgi_> k1l: Genau danach bin ich bis zu meinem Problem vorgegangen.
<jokrebel> was ist denn das eigentliche Problem?
<Holgi_> jokrebel: Mein libreoffice-Problem steht hier: http://forum.chip.de/office/dynamisches-diagramm-1824295-page2.html#post11535150
<Holgi_> jokrebel: Der Bug hängt an der Version. Davor und danach ist der Bug nicht vorhanden.
<dadrc> Dann würd ich, wie k1l, zum PPA mit 4.3 raten
<dadrc> Da sollte das Problem ja dann nicht mehr auftreten, und du musst trotzdem nicht von Hand an irgendwelchen Installationen rumfummeln
<jokrebel> Holgi_: Das steht nur, "dass, das Problem auftritt" und "scheinbar" ein Bug in der Version zu sein _scheint_. Keine Spur von Belegen, nem echten Bugreport oder gar ner Beschreibung _was_ denn nun _wie_ sich falsch verhält.
<jokrebel> Holgi_: Und nimm Dir wirklich zu Herzen, nicht irgendwelchen downloads und beschreibungen irgendwoher zu Ofer zu fallen. Erste gute Anlaufstelle ist das Ubuntuusers-Wiki und -Forum
<Holgi_> jokrebel: Tut mir Leid. Ich fühle mich überfordert. Mit Google finde ich unter "ppa calc" die Website https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-4-3. Soll ich der Anleitung dort folgen?
<k1l> Holgi_: warum google? ich habe dir doch direkt die wiki seite verlinkt
<k1l> das linkt dir dann genau das richtige ppa: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-4-3?field.series_filter=precise
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice 4.3.x : “LibreOffice Packaging” team (at launchpad.net)
<k1l> und das installierst du dann mit "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-3" und danach "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jokrebel> Holgi_: Wie k1l sagt.
<k1l> Holgi_: du scheinst das irgendwie unbedingt nach dme alten windows weg machen zu wollen, was dir halt auf ubuntu mehr steine in den weg legt als nötig.
<Holgi_> k1l: In der Tat. Bin gerade von Win XP auf ubuntu umgestiegen. Mit der Anleitung von oben tut sich gerade etwas. Scheine auf dem rechten Weg zu sein. Installation soll 5 min dauern.
<PessimistPrime> Holgi_, na dann wurde das auch zeit. Der umstieg geht nicht ganz "schmerzfrei", aber ist der einmal geschafft, wundert man sich idR wie man jahrelang so arbeiten konnte. 
<Holgi_> an alle Helfer: Prima, meine Aktualisierung von libreoffice calc hat geklappt. Ein Danke an alle Helfer. Am meisten hat mir die konkrete Anweisung von k1l geholfen. Schönen Tag noch!
<Holgi_> und ich habe gelernt, was PPA ist.
<Holgi_> Andere Frage: Habe Ubuntu 12.04 parallel zu Win XP installiert, so daß ich beim Booten gefragt werde, welches Betriebssystem ich möchte. Kann man Ubuntu 14.04 als drittes System installieren oder ersetzt das dann 12.04?
<Holgi_> Habe nämlich keine guten Erfahrungen mit 14.04.
<Rochvellon> ja, kannst du in der regel parallel installieren
<jokrebel> Holgi_: Geht theoretisch schon, macht aber wegen Grub+MBR in der Praxis ein bisschen Probleme, da man aufpassen muss, welches das "benutzte Grub" sein soll.
<Holgi_> Danke.
<Holgi_> Hi! Thunderbird 31.4.0 unter ubuntu 12.04 hat falsche Zeichencodierung. Das kann ich durch Ansicht->Zeichencodierung  momentan korrigieren. Wo stelle ich das aber auf Dauer um? Im Internet gibt es einen Anleitung Extras-> Einstellungen- etc.. Die finde ich nicht. 
<Holgi_> http://blogs.fau.de/firefoxthunderbird/thunderbird/optional/zeichencodierung-auf-unicode-utf8-stellen/
<Holgi_> gelöst! Bearbeiten->Einstellungen_>Ansicht->erweitert
<murican> Hi. habe ein kleines Abhängigkeitsproblem...  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421473/
<kubine> Title: apt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> hast du da per hand kernelpakete installiert gehabt?
<k1l> ansonsten mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update" und probier das nochmal
<murican> nein habe ich nicht
<murican> Hintergrund ist der, das die /boot voll war und apt keinen neuen kernel installieren konnte
<k1l> erstmal apt-get update machen. dann vlt ein "apt-get dist-upgrade" hinterher. das sollte eigentlich ausreichen
<murican> update hab ich bereits
<geser> oder ein "sudo apt-get -f install" (und genau schauen, was er machen möchte)
<murican> er hängt jetzt immer bei einem apt-get -f install
<murican> genau^^
<murican> das is die ausgabe dazu
<k1l> ja er denkt das die alte kernel version die aktuelle sein müsste und meckert, dass die neuere installiert ist.
<murican> hmm
<murican> kann man die nicht mit force runterschmeißen?
<geser> welche Pakete liefert "dpkg -C" als nicht konfiguriert an?
<murican> linux-generic
<geser> und ein "dpkg --configure --pending" kommt zur selben Fehlermeldung?
<murican> ja
<geser> hmm
<dadrc> Alle Kernelpakete runter, neu über's Metapaket installieren?
<geser> ich weiß spontan nicht, ob etwas --force hilft oder das Problem nur größer macht
<geser> die Meta-Pakete zu deinstallieren sollte reichen
<dadrc> wahrscheinlich ja, stimmt
<geser> eventuelle reicht es ja bereits nur "linux-generic" zu deinstallieren
<murican> joa das scheint zu reichen =)
<murican> danke. manchmal kann es so einfach sein
<Free__> Hi brauche Hilfe bei der Installation von lubunthu
<dadrc> Echt keine Geduld mehr, die Jugend.
<jokrebel> freanux: wo hängt es?
<jokrebel> oh sorry
<markus`> hi
<ring0> hallo
<markus`> Habe mal eine Frage, hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen :) Ich habe mir jetzt lxde auf mein Ubuntu 14.04 installiert. Nun vermisse ich jedoch die nette "dock" Funktion (Strg+Win Pfeiltaste) um Fenster zu steuern. Gibt es einen "einfachen" weg das auch unter lxde zu erhalten?
<dadrc> markus`, wenn du bereit bist, ein bisschen zu basteln, gibts sowas, ja
<dadrc> https://github.com/ssokolow/quicktile zB
<kubine> Title: ssokolow/quicktile · GitHub (at github.com)
<markus`> bin auf jeden Fall bereit bissel zu basteln ;) muss jedoch gleich sagen, dass ich nicht der größte Profi bin, da ich erst kürzlich auf Linux umgestiegen bin :-/
<dadrc> Die Anleitung sieht ganz gut machbar aus
<markus`> oh den link habe ich übersehen, besten dank :)
<dadrc> Wenn das garnicht klappt, gibt bestimmt noch andere Alternativen
<CMSloveDD> hey jungs
<CMSloveDD> und mädels
<CMSloveDD> wo speichert upstart welches dienst gestartet wird beim systemstart
<CMSloveDD> ich mein jetzt nicht service enable
<CMSloveDD> sondern wo an sich diese konfiguration auf der platte gespeichert wird
<ppq>  in /etc/init/bla.conf
<ppq> eine datei pro dienst
<ppq> !upstart > CMSloveDD 
<kubine> CMSloveDD: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<CMSloveDD> kann mir jemand bitte ne default  /etc/init/ssh.conf by pastie oder so hochladen
<CMSloveDD> hat sich erledigt
<CMSloveDD> danke und bye
<tuor> hi, ich habe eine SD-Karte (8GB) welche nicht richtig erkannt wird. smartctl meint: "/dev/sdi: Unknown USB bridge [0x0bda:0x0151 (0x5195)]". Ich habe vorhin versucht mit ddrescue (nicht dd_rescue) ein image zu ziehen. Die Daten auf der Karte waeren wichtig und stammen von einer Digitalkamera. lsblk meint sie sei nur 30.6MB gross. ddrescue hat sich ebenso nach 30.6MB beendet und keinen Fehler gefunden.
<tuor> Alles scheint so wie wenn sie 30.6MB gross waere. Ich bin nun ein wenig hilflos :(
<tuor> Da Regel nr1 ist: "Image ziehen", wenn Daten in gefahr sind, habe ich das erfolglos versucht.
<apollo13> usb cardreader?
<apollo13> tuor: äh, dass smartctl damit nicht umgehen kann ist normal
<apollo13> du kannst maximal mit -d da was tricksen (zb hat die icy box nen komisches interface ;))
<tuor> apollo13, : Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0151 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device (Multicard Reader)
<tuor> was meinsst du mit -d also wobei?
<apollo13> bei smartctl, manpage lesen
<tuor> apollo13, ok wird gemacht.
<apollo13> glaube allerdings nicht dass das was hilft bei sdcards
<apollo13> würde mich wundern wenn die dinger echt s.m.a.r.t können
<apollo13> usb ids updaten kann allerdings auch helfen (glaubs aber nicht)
<tuor> oem, usb ids updaten? Ich dachte die usb id ist an die hardware gebunden.
<stevieh> tuor: mal nen anderen reader probiert?
<apollo13> tuor: ja, aber dein system bzw smartctl will wissen welche usb id zu was gehört
<tuor> ok. Ich habe vorhin den Teil von smartctl von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus gelsen. Ich habe nun angefangen den Teil der Manpage zu lesen (-d) aber ich verstehe viel zu wenig davon um da noch nachzukommen. Grundsaetzlich, damit gibt man den Type des Speichermediums an, so viel ist klar.
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor> Ah und ja klar habe ich einen anderen Reader verwendet.
<stevieh> also smartctl hat mit sdcard glaub ich echt mal gar nix zu tun.
<stevieh> ddrescue -d könnte evtl. was helfen, siehe man ddrescue
<tuor> Kann man die man nicht auf auf Deutsch haben? Um zu lesen wie ein Programm funktioniert ist englisch ganz ok, aber das ist mir nun auf englisch schon zu kompliziert.. :(
<tuor> vergesst letzteres. dumme frage: manpages-de
<stevieh> also, karte raus, nochmal rein und mit ddrescue -d nochmal probieren. Du probierst das hoffentlich auch auf dem ganzen device und nicht auf einer einzelnen partition?
<tuor> apollo13, ok. Die Manpage scheint nicht auf Deutsch zur verfuegung zu stehen. Also ohne vertieftes Wissen sachen USB und SD-Karten (welches ich mir nun nicht ueber Nacht kurz aneignen kann), was kann ich tun? Mein einem anderen Rechner (mit anderem Reader) testen habe ich natuerlich.
<apollo13> tuor: willst ne ehrliche antwort? karte wegschmeißen
<tuor> apollo13, ja ehrlich ist gut. :) danke.
<apollo13> also zuerst noch auf nem anderen rechner probieren… aber im endeffekt würde ich von putt ausgehen
<tuor> ok. Dann thx. 
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-18
<passt_> wie und wo wird eigentlich gesteuert mit welchem Benutzer ei Dienst startet?
<rgbg> hi
<passt_> zB. MySQL wird mit dem Benutzer mysql gestartet
<rgbg> kann mir einer eine *deutsche* und *einfache* Anleitung verlinken, wie ich Ubuntu 14.04 auf 14.10 update?
<k1l> rgbg: einfach den "update-manager" starten. wenn er dir das update auf 14.10 nicht anbietet unter "systemeinstellungen->software und aktualisierungen" im 3. tab ganz unten von LTS auf "jede version" stellen
<jokrebel> rgbg: Wofür brauchts da eine Anleitung?
<k1l> jokrebel: stellen wir wieder rückfragen, die nicht zum ziel führen? :)
<rgbg> k11: wie starte ich den update-manager?
<jokrebel> k1l: Wir nicht, nur ich ;-)
<k1l> passt_: je nach distro die du da einsetzt und dem startdienst den die distro nutzt in den startscripten. da du aber mit rasbian, mint und sonstigem support hier immer aufschlägst lass ich es mal bei der antwort
<k1l> rgbg: nutzt du unity?
<rgbg> ja
<jokrebel> solle allerdings eher eine rethorische Frage nach dem "wo ist das Porblem" oder "woran scheitert es" sein ^^
<k1l> super (die windowstaste) drücken, dann update-manager eintippen, enter drücken oder mit der maus drauf klicken
<passt_> k1l: es ist in diesem Fall ubuntu (unity)
<k1l> heisst auf deutsch aktualisierungsverwaltung, aber die suche findet auch die englischen namen
<rgbg> dann auf "Jetzt installieren"?
<k1l> !upstart > passt_ 
<kubine> passt_: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<k1l> rgbg: wenn er die frage stellt, ob du auf 14.10 aktualisieren willst: ja
<rgbg> also 14.10 erwähnt er nicht explizit; da steht nur "Aktualisierte Software ist für diesen Rechner verfügbar. Möchten Sie dieese jetzt installiern?"
<rgbg> und "474,5 MB werden heruntergeladen"
<jokrebel> rgbg: Das dürften dann die anstehenden Updates vom 14.04 sein. Das sollte wenn dann oben in der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung erscheinen.
<k1l> ja das ist jetzt schwer zu sagen ohne zu sehen was du siehst. aber er sollte da schon von utopic oder 14.10 sprechen. ich denke das sind eher die updates für 14.04 die du bisher nicht eingespielt hast
<rgbg> jokrebel: Was soll ich also machen?
<k1l> rgbg: geh mal in die systemeinstellungen wie ich oben beschrieben hatte
<jokrebel> rgbg: Für dies ruhig erst mal aus
<rgbg> und dann? ich habe "Für jede neue Version" ausgewählt
<k1l> auf ok klicken
<passt_> k1l: danke
<jokrebel> rgbg: So in etwa sieht es aus http://www.cirrus7.com/media/images/blog/natty-aktualisierungsverwaltung.jpg wenn Du auf 14.10 aktuallisieren kannst
<rgbg> das hatte ich vorhin schon gemacht
<rgbg> jokrebel: so sieht es bei mir nicht aus
<jokrebel> anstatt dem 11.10 natürlich 14.10 ;-)
<rgbg> schon klar ...
<k1l> rgbg: mach mal ein terminal auf und pack "sudo apt-get update" da rein. dann mit deinem userpw freischalten
<rgbg> ich meinte, er ewähnt keine Versionsnummer
<jokrebel> rgbg: Du hast auf "jede Version" umgestellt? Dann klick nochmal auf "prüfen"
<rgbg> k1l: done
<rgbg> jokrebel: Wo auf prüfen?
<jokrebel> http://www.cirrus7.com/media/images/blog/natty-aktualisierungsverwaltung.jpg <--- Da
<k1l> rgbg: mach den update-manager nochmal zu und nochmal nau auf
<jokrebel> oder so
<rgbg> immer noch keine Versionsnummer
<k1l> ok, zumachen
<k1l> dann die terminal variante, weil wir nicht sehen was du siehst
<k1l> "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<rgbg> 9 Pakete werden entfernt. 175 neue Pakete werden installiert. 1488 Pakete werden aktualisiert. [...]  Fortsetzen [j/N]  Details [d]
<k1l> j drücken wenn du auf 14.10 willst
<rgbg> ok
<rgbg> kann ich dann für eine kurze Zeit den PC alleine lassen?
<k1l> solange er nicht in dne standby geht. 
<rgbg> ok
<rgbg> danke euch beiden!
<rgbg> wie kann ich eigetnlich rausfinden, wie viel freier Platz auf meiner System-Platte ist?
<ppq> df -h
<rgbg> thx
<ppq> (die angaben sind in MiB, GiB, usw)
<kL3x> Xubuntu - in der ~/.config liegen keine "Benutzerrelevanten" Daten, oder? Ueberlege mit diese in Git-Kontrolle zu nehmen. Da Github.com als "Free User" keine Priv Repos anbietet frage ich mal vorher nach :-)
<userlimux> habe gerade versucht lubuntu in einer vm zu installieren, es ist die version 14.10. leider geht das nicht, die installation bricht an verschiedenen stellen einfach ab. eine lubuntu 14.04 geht dagegen stressfrei und sauber.
<Fuchs> kL3x: kann schon, doch 
<kL3x> Fuchs: ok...
<Fuchs> kL3x: kommt halt darauf an, welche Programme da rein schreiben
<Fuchs> ist ein XDG Standard, theoretisch kann jede Applikation ihre Daten da reinschreiben, inkl. Passwoerter
<userlimux> sind da probleme bekannt bei einem u/lubuntu 14.10 und virtualisierung?
<k1l> userlimux: md5sum checken vom iso
<kL3x> Fuchs: okay danke, dann lasse ich das
<ppq> da ist zum beispiel der cache von chrome/chromium drin. durchaus sensibel. würde ich auch nicht machen.
<Fuchs> kL3x: github Privatrepos sind nun nicht soooo teuer, und sonst machst Du halt einen eigenen kleinen git server
<jokrebel> userlimux: Die ISO defekt vielleicht?
<userlimux> einfach über torrent vom hauptserver / lubuntu. ich versuche den mal zu verifizieren
<userlimux> die
<ppq> .config/chromium/Safe Browsing Cookies
<ppq> uh :D
<jokrebel> userlimux: Hast Du Die auf CD oder USB? Beim Booten kann man auch "Abbild prüfen" (oder so ähnlich) auswählen.
<kL3x> Fuchs: jo - gibt im Unternehmen schon einen - muss mir nur noch einen Account beantragen ... ;-)
<userlimux> achso nein... ich will die 14.10 virtualisieren. eigl wollte ich auch nur wissen ob probleme dahingehend bekannt sind, ich kann eigl super mit der 14.04 leben!
<kL3x> ppq: verwende keinen Chrome, aber ja... Sehr sensibel :)
<rgbg> wie stelle ich die Mausradgeschwindigkeit hoch?
<jokrebel> userlimux: Oder eben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/md5sum#Md5sum-von-Ubuntu-ISO-pruefen wie k1l schon kurz erwähnte
<kubine> Title: md5sum › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<userlimux> ja werde ich probieren. ty/x jokrebel und co. :)
<jokrebel> userlimux: auch 14.10 lässt sich problemlos in einer Virtuellen Maschine installieren. 
<userlimux> dann muss ich wirklich ein dummes iso file erwischt haben
<userlimux> die 14.04 habe ich über http gezogen die 14.10 dagegen über torrent. kann torrent fehler produzieren?
<rgbg> ich hab sie jetzt im FF in about:config hochgesetzt
<Rochvellon> ja, wenn die dem torrent zugrunde liegenden datei selbst fehlerhaft ist, userlimux
<Rochvellon> kannst ja mal ein checksum machen und mit den checksummen, die auf den dl-seiten hinterlegt sind, vergleichen
<rgbg> muss ich nach dem Update auf 14.10 neustarten?
<userlimux> Rochvellon, jokrebel prüfsumme ist i.o
<userlimux> ich ziehe die 14.10 gleich noch mal über http und versuche es again
<tuvok> nabend
<tuvok> ne frage .. jemand hier der auf seiner ubuntu kiste den gogoc client vom ipv6 broker freenet6 nutzt .. und mir sagen kann ob dieser funzt? wenn ja ob man das paket evtl. auch auf debian nutzen kann?
<manfredu> hey hallo, 
<manfredu> ich moechte gerade linux auf nem usb stick installieren, um es ueberall dabei haben zu koennen! muss ich dabei etwas beachten / partition verschluesseln evtl.
<userlimux> kannst du doch bei der installation auswählen wenn du es verschlüsselt haben willst machste es ansonsten nicht :D
<manfredu> hmm ich frage mich nur, ob die home folder verschluesselung auch sicher genug ist
<userlimux> gibts sichere verschlüsselungen?
<ppq> manfredu, im grunde reicht es, das home verzeichnis zu verschlüsseln. einfach ubuntu ganz normal installieren, dann den stick statt einer festplatte auswählen. aber darauf achten, dass auch der bootloader auf den stick geschrieben wird. möglichst als MBR und nicht im uefi-modus.
<ppq> manfredu, vollverschlüsselung wäre overkill und würde das durch den stick ohnehin schon gebremste system noch langsamer machen
<manfredu> im grunde sicher ? vielleicht gibts dort ne doku welche verschluesselung er wirklich anwendet / overkill, ja habe ich geahnt
<ppq> bei verschlüsselung des home-verzeichnisses durch den installer kommt ecryptfs zum einsatz
<ppq> !ecryptfs > manfredu 
<kubine> manfredu: Informationen zu ecryptfs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<userlimux> verschlüsselungen sind doch der letze husten oder man nutze mehrfachauthentfz
<userlimux> mit mobil tan z.b
<userlimux> kostet aber
<userlimux> manfredu, bist du eigl ein kgb agent? :P ist nur spass
<sash_> userlimux: Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. Systemverschlüsselung hat nix mit TANs zu tun
<userlimux> s geht wohl :-) kostet aber.. google mal nach unternehmen die biosrootkits installieren für geld und das mit ner software ergänzen für mobil tan :)
<userlimux> legal ist das .. wegen rootkit
<userlimux> kannste alles haben mit gps tracking und co :D künstliche dna ^^
<jokrebel> userlimux: Für Plaudereien dieser Art bitte, wenn, dann nach nebenan
<userlimux> okäse :)
<userlimux> wo ist nebenan jokrebel ? :)
<userlimux> mein welcher chan jokrebel!?
<jokrebel> userlimux: ;-) jeden den Du willst. Nur halt nicht hier den Support-Kanal. Siehe dazu auch das Kanal-Topic.
<userlimux> achso dachte es gibt einen offtopic
<userlimux> für ubuntoo
<_moep_> userlimux: gibt es, aber der ist nicht in _diesem_ channel
<jokrebel> ...und steht auch im Topic ;-)
<Guest94484> hallo Leute, kann mir jemand sagen wieso bei mir  beim networkmanager (oben in der Leiste) die Option Verbindung trennen, ausgegraut/deaktiviert ist? 12.04
<Guest94484> konnte bis vor kurzem die Funktion benutzen
<Guest94484> die Funktion "Verbindungen bearbeiten" ist auch deaktiviert
<bekks> Bist Du denn mit einem Benutzer angemeldet, der administrative Berechtigungen hat?
<Guest94484> mit dem gleichen bei dem es paar Tage zuvor funktioniert hat
<bekks> WAs nicht bedeutet, dass der Benutzer noch administrative Berechtigungen besitzt.
<Guest94484> ja aber wenn ich an der Rechten nicht rumgeschraubt habe und es vorher mit dem gleichen Benutzer ging, heißt da für mich dass es nicht wirklich an den Berechtigungen liegt oder?
<Guest94484> oder gabs bei den letzten Updates da eine Änderung beim Netzwerkmanager im Bezug auf die Rechte
<bekks> Hast Du _gerade eben_ die BErechtigungen kontrolliert?
<Guest94484> wie mache ich das? schauen zu welcher Gruppe ich gehöre? oder auf die Binary ll?
<bekks> Schau einfach in welchen Gruppen dein Benutzer ist.
<Guest94484> bin in adm aber nicht in admin
<Guest94484> und in sudo
<bekks> ich bin auch nicht in admin und habe alle administrativen Berechtigungen, da ich ebenfalls in adm und sudo bin.
<Guest94484> und unter 12.04 kannst du auf den Netzwerk tray oben rechtsklicken und Option  "Verbindung trennen"/" Verbindung bearbeiten" ist nicht deaktiviert/ausgegraut?
<apollo13> wer ist sonst noch eingeloggt gerade am pc
<Guest94484> hab hier was gefunden https://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-packages@lists.launchpad.net/msg369593.html  hab aber keine Lust alles neu aufzusezten
<kubine> Title: [Desktop-packages] [Bug 1420430] Re: "Disconnect" menu item in network-manager taskbar tool is inactive when connected to network (at www.mail-archive.com)
<jokrebel> Guest94484: Da nimm den Launchpad-link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1420430 und häng dich mit dran. Und hoffe dass es bald gefixt wird. Hab es jetzt aber noch nicht gelesen. Vielleicht ist ja sogar ein Workaround enthalten.
<kubine> Title: Bug #1420430 ""Disconnect” menu item in network-manager taskbar ... : Bugs : network-manager package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Guest94484> Workaround is alles neu aufsetzen :)
<jokrebel> Guest94484: Wo steht das? In "Deinem" Link, der nur auf den Bug-Report verweist? Im Bugreport selbst, der übrigens sehr aktuell zu sein schein, seh ich da nichts.
<Guest94484> "So I reinstalled 12.04 LTS, wiping out the previous installation."
<jokrebel> Guest94484: Und wenn Du Dich da dranhängst, hast Du die Zahl die es betrifft schon mal verdoppelt.
<jokrebel> Guest94484: Find ich nirgends und da der Bug erstmalig vor ein paar Tagen gemeldet wurde, stehn die Chancen gut, dass, wenn es mehrere betrifft (die das melden und vielleicht noch ein paar Infos dazutun) auch bald ein Bugfix kommt. Es liegt (mit) an Dir ;-)
 * jokrebel muss glatt mal schnell den 12.04-Laptop starten und schaun ob das bei mir auch ist.
<Anf> Guten Abend, weiß vielleicht jemand, wie ich in Firefox aus mehreren Tabs einen Tab machen kann? Ich weiß noch wo ich Windows 7 hatte, konnte man es in Firefox machn, kann diese funktion in Ubuntu Firefox aber nicht finden.
<ppq> gruppieren meinst du?
<jokrebel> Guest94484: Kann den Fehler bestätigen nach Update
<Guest94484> woooooohooooooooo, danke
<ppq> Anf, schau mal hier: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-organize-tabs
<kubine> Title: Use Tab Groups to organize a lot of tabs | Firefox Help (at support.mozilla.org)
<Anf> Ne, ich meine schon, die Tabs Gruppieren
<Guest94484> danke für die Hilfe und nen schönen Abend
<Anf> Kann diese Gruppier Funktion aber nicht finden
<k1l> Anf: vlt war es ein plugin vorher auf windows?
<Anf> Kann sein, ich hab da aber keine installiert, das war in der normalen Firefox version in den Einstellungen dabei, bei Ubuntu finde ich diese aber in den Einstellungen nicht
<Anf> Ich meine aber nicht diese Tab Gruppierung, wie jetzt oben im Link, sondern, wo man aus mehreren Tabs einen Tag macht, damit man die Tabs nach Thema sortieren kann
<Anf> Gibt es den diese Gruppier funktion in Ubuntu auch, oder gibs es nur in Windows Firefox diese funktion?
<apollo13> Anf: __alles__ was im firefox in windows geht, geht auch 1:1 in ubuntu…
<apollo13> von den startmenüs mal abgesehen
<Anf> Klar, nur wo finde ich diese Fuktion in Ubuntu?
<apollo13> dort wo du sie in windows gefunden hast
<Anf> Dort finde ich aber nichts mit Tabs Gruppieren, hab schon alles durchgesucht
<apollo13> wo genau findest du das in windows?
<Anf> Irgendwo in den Einstellungen, ich benutze seit 3 Monaten nur Ubuntu, Windows hab ich garnicht mehr, der PC ist jetzt frei von Windows
<apollo13> naja, in windows gibt es auf jeden fall kein tabs grupieren in den einstellungen
<Anf> Weiß ich nicht genau, aber man konnte da, aber man konnte da, mehrere Tas in einen Tab packen
<Anf> Also man hat einen Tab über den anderen Tab gehalten, und er hat einen Tab daraus gemacht
<apollo13> nope
<apollo13> nicht mit einem standard firefox in windows…
<Anf> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt, kann jetzt auch sein, das ich dan einen anderen Browser in Win7 hatte, bin jetzt selber verwirrt, kann man das aber bei Ubuntu auch einstellen?
<ThreeM> Anf, firefox kann das nicht
<ThreeM> opera kann das bis version 12.x
<ThreeM> alternativ vivaldi ODER es gibt nen adon fürn firefox. das taugt aber nix
<Anf> Dan hab ich bestimmt Opera benutzt,  wo ich Win7 hatte
<apollo13> oO
<ThreeM> Anf, die funktion die du suchst nennt sich Tab Stacking
<Anf> ok, gibts die auch für Firefox?
<ThreeM> nope
<ThreeM> also jein, es gibt ein addon das die funktionalität in firefox bereitstellt. leider ist die fehlerbahftet und massiv nervig
<koegs> Firefox hat aber den Button "Tab Gruppen", damit kann man zwischen verschiedenen "Gruppen" hin und her switchen, falls das hilft
<ThreeM> koegs, das ist überhaupt nicht vergleichbar leider :/
<Anf> Die funktion hab ich gesehen, aber passt mir leider nicht
<ThreeM> ih finds auch sehr schlecht von der handhabung
<apollo13> für was braucht man tab stacking überhaupt?
<ThreeM> Anf abhilfe schaft der vivaldi browser, leider ist der noch in der entwicklung :)
<ThreeM> apollo13, tabs nach themen zusammenfassen z.b. wenn man viele tabs offen hat
<Anf> Ich hab mehr als 30 Tabs :)
<apollo13> ThreeM: okay, das hilft bei meinen 100+ auch nimmer
<apollo13> ne suche in tab titlen ist da sinnvoller :þ
<ThreeM> per mouseover zeigt er dir dan kleine thumbnails von den seiten innerhalb des stacks und man kann recht schnell wechseln
<apollo13> igitt dafür brauch ich ja die maus :þ
<ThreeM> geht auch mit hotkeys ;)
<Anf> Gibt es eigendlich Opera für Ubuntu, ich hab nur eine sehr alte version von Opera für Ubuntu gesehen, die funktioniert hat ohne probleme
<apollo13> zum glück nicht
<ThreeM> hu?
<apollo13> oh inzwischen scheinbar sogar wieder
<ThreeM> opera 12 war/ist bester browser
<apollo13> ich hoffte die hatten den geschrottet
<ThreeM> die neuen operaversionen sind unbrauchbar
<apollo13> die alten auch
<apollo13> html5 anyone :þ
<Anf> genau, ich hatte mit der neuen Opera version viele Probleme
<ThreeM> ja gut
<ThreeM> apollo13, der nachfolger der opera 12 version ist halt nun vivaldi
<apollo13> nächste ding was sie sich behalten können wenns closed source ist
<ThreeM> ach es geht dir um politik, nicht um features
<ThreeM> gut da bin ih raus :)
<apollo13> naja abgesehen davon ist mir der markanteil zu gering um opera ernst zu nehmen
<ThreeM> "die masse nutzt das nicht, muss blöd sein"
<ThreeM> gutes argument ;)
<apollo13> du hast das falsch verstanden
<ThreeM> wieo dan linux nutzen? ;)
<apollo13> eine webseite für $extra browser entwickeln ist $kunde oft zu teuer
<ThreeM> es sei den du entwicklest
<ThreeM> dannkann ich das voll nachvollziehen
<ThreeM> jo, das kann ih verstehen
<Anf> vivaldi, wan kommt er den raus?
<ThreeM> vivalbi nutzt aber die brink engine
<apollo13> ja, die kunden wollen ein minimales viables browser set, da gehört opera nicht dazu
<ThreeM> sollte nicht viel anders sein als chrome
<apollo13> sollte ;)
<apollo13> mal schaun
<ThreeM> Anf, die technical preview kann man schon benutzen
<ThreeM> https://vivaldi.com/
<kubine> Title: Vivaldi - A new browser for our friends (at vivaldi.com)
<apollo13> außerdem heißt die blink oder ;)
<ThreeM> aber wie gesagt, erwarte kein fertiges produkt
<ThreeM> das dauert noch bisschen :)
<ThreeM> apollo13, mein ih doch ;)
<Anf> Opera hab ich vor ca. 2 Monaten auf Ubuntu gehabt, aber da waren Dateien bei, die mir andere Programme nicht installieren gelassen haben
<ThreeM> hmm ich überlege grade ob ich opera damals auf linux noch installiert hatte
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-19
<derdui> Hi, kurze frage zu php und firefox. Ich möchte ein php-script öffnen, allerdings kommt da immer dieses dialog-fenster, was denn nun damit zu tun sei, mache ich dies allerdings über eine html-datei, geht es. allerdings nicht so wie ich es will :D
<Rochvellon> derdui: php ist eine sprache, die auf einem webserver ausgeführt wird und html an den browser sendet. insofern ist es richtig, dass der der browser nicht weiß, was mit dieser datei zu tun ist.
<Rochvellon> wobei das offtopic ist -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<derdui> Rochvellon: Das weiß ich auch :) Die datei liegt in der /var/www :)
<derdui> oki :D 
<Rochvellon> läuft denn der webserver und ist dieser korrekt konfiguriert? wird php korrekt eingebunden?
<Rochvellon> und dann gibt es noch verschiedene einleitungen, wie eine php-datei beginnt. das kann man in der php.ini auch noch festlegen
<Rochvellon> kann auch sein, dass der dateityp falsch gesendet wird
<derdui> ja, apache läuft korrekt. muss aber dazu sagen, dass das php in nem html-code steckt.... anders gehts nicht.... kurz gesagt, ich will nen raspberry leds per weboberfläche ansteuern. geht zwar, aber halt nur so mit zwei getrennten dateien. da hab ich aber das problem, dass nach klicken die led angeht, mich aber zu ner leeren, nämlich der seite von dem script weiterleitet :)
<derdui> ist das php in der html datei, sprich die datei so bezeichnet, gehts garnicht erst :D
<vevais> Hallo
<vevais> Wenn ich ueber die Kommandozeile den Inhalt eines Ordners an eine andere Stelle verschieben moechte, kommt immer:
<vevais> mv: der Aufruf von stat für „awesome-copycats/*“ ist nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<vevais> Der Befehl "mv ~/awesome-copycats/* ~/.config/awesome"
<vevais> Alle Ordner existieren und awesome-copycats hat Inhalt, der ja nach ~/.config/awesome soll.
<vevais> I don't get it.
<vevais> Hmpf, das Ding war doch leer. ^^
<vevais> nvm
<Laibsch> Hallo, mein Ubuntu Thinkpad prüft bei jedem Neustart die Festplatte mit fdisk (und startet danach neu).  Woher kommt das?  Fehler werden keine gefunden.
<jokrebel> Laibsch: Dann würd ich mal alle Partitionen von einer LiveCD aus durchlaufen lassen 
<lagge> hi @ll
<TheInfinity> Gibts eigentlich eine Funktion a la "mute notifications" unter unity?
<TheInfinity> am liebsten sogar "mute for 3 houres" oder so?
<lagge> Kennt sich jemand mit Webserver aus?
<TheInfinity> lagge, ja. besser als mit GUI kram. ;)
<lagge> Also ich meine nicht direkt einen Webserver auf dem Pc erstellen sondern zb ein qnap
<TheInfinity> lagge, dann stell mal die konkrete frage, so kann man dazu einfach nicht viel sagen. :)
<lagge> ok.Ich habe eine Qnap-Server.Darauf ist eine Homepage.(DynDns ist eingetragen)Allerdings möchte ich jetzt noch eine Bildergallerie hinzufügen.Nur diese ist von außen nicht erreichbar.
<k1l> das hier ist halt der ubuntu support. wenn du zu qnap eigenem linux kram fragen hast schau mal ob es da eine community gibt, ansonsten im #ubuntu-d-eofftopic
<TheInfinity> lagge, er meint #ubuntu-de-offtopic - und das hat wirklich so gar nichts mit ubuntu zu tun. :)
<lagge> ja verstehe dich.Habe ja selbst Ubuntu.Wollte das qnap auch mal flashen und Ubuntu drauf machen.Weil ich damit einfach besser zurecht komme.
<lagge> Ich weiß TheInfinity.Nur habe ja selbst schon auf den Qnap Foren gefragt.Irgendwie lebt da keiner mehr hehe
<k1l> oh typo, sorry
<lagge> trotzdem danke.Dann muss ich mal schauen.Ob ich jemanden finde ;)
<kL3x> Mit einem AppleTV kann ich mich mit *Bunntu nicht verbinden um beispielsweise in Meetings mein Screen zu sharen. Richtig? Erfahrungen?
<ulrich> Wie kann ich die Helligkeit des Bildschirms auf einem Laptop verändern? (Xubuntu 14.04, Tuxedo)
<sash_> Normalerweise mit den Tasten auf der Tastatur.
<ulrich> sash_: das funktioniert leider nicht. Genauer: manchmal funktioniert es. ich kann nicht rekonstruieren, wann es funktioniert und wann nicht.
<sash_> ulrich: Es gibt noch xbacklight, damit kann man das von der Kommandozeile aus machen.
<sash_> ulrich: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/xbacklight.1.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: xbacklight - adjust backlight brightness using RandR extension (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<sash_> ulrich: Aber Achtung, kann sein, dass du das damit ganz ausschalten kannst, dann siehst du nichts mehr, also lieber kleinschrittig mit arbeiten.
<kL3x> ulrich: die Tuxedos müssten doch dementsprechende Treiber mitliefern? Was sagt der Support dazu?
<ulrich> sash_: Prima, das funktioniert. Vielen Dank! Und danke für die Warnung mit dem Ausschalten...
<ulrich> kL3x: Da habe ich leider nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht: die vorinstallierte Version hatte irgendwie "gehakt", dann habe ich kurzerhand neu installiert. Das lief auch, bis ich mit gelieferten Skripten die Treiber installiert habe. Ergebnis: Totalabsturz. Dann habe ich wieder neu installiert, ohne die Treiber. Jetzt läuft es stabil... da gehe ich lieber den "Kompromiss" mit xbacklight ein.
<ulrich> kL3X: ach so, den Support habe ich nicht gefragt.
<kL3x> ulrich: wow das klingt mies
<kL3x> ulrich: Aber gerade das Problem würde ich dem Support mal schilder - einfach anrufen
<Luyin> moin, gibts irgendwelche probleme mit den update-servern von ubuntu? hab eben bei apt-get update ne warnung über nicht authentifizierbare pakete bekommen
<dadrc> Die de.archive zicken, joa
<Luyin> okay. kann ich das auch selbst rausfinden, gibts vll ne übersichtsseite mit den mirrors oder sowas? :)
<apollo13> und sind langsam :þ
<apollo13> Luyin: einfach mal de durch ch ersetzen und nochmals probieren
<apollo13> sonst ist das sicher morgen weg
<dadrc> Luyin, gibt https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<kubine> Title: Mirrors : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<Luyin> ach nö, wenn das nur temporär ist, update ich halt morgen wieder. :)
<Luyin> danke dadrc 
<dadrc> Ich hatte das in letzter Zeit öfter bei den de-Servern
<apollo13> wow die mirror situation in deutschland ist ja seit letztem mal noch schlecter
<dadrc> Ich hab mir einfach direkt 'nen Mirror vor der Tür gesucht
<apollo13> selbst das ist hier schwer
<dadrc> Der von der TU Braunschweig ist hier direkt um die Ecke, ist für alle relevanten Distros aktuell
<apollo13> find mal nen mirror der dir 250Mbps hergibt
<apollo13> wobei ich fast glaube dass hier der speedtest versagt
<dadrc> Naja, so schnell ist mein Internet dann doch leider noch nicht :(
<apollo13> oh das ist nur der download, upload ist aktuell > 700 ;)
<apollo13> kA ob da wo shaping drin ist oder gerade überlastet
<raphus> huhu hat jemand lust mir zu helfen einen ubuntu-laptop auszusuchen?
<ppq> raphus, ja, gern, komm doch mal rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<raphus> aye :) danke
<agentsoul> Hallo habe eine externe LUKS/ext4 Platte. Nachdem diese eingehängt ist sind sämtliche Zugriffsrechte auf "root" mit sudo chown könnte ich die auf "Hans" oder "Franz" ändern. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das immer der aktuelle User die Rechte hat? Also der User der zum Zeitpkt von Einhängen/Passwortabfrage aktiv ist
<agentsoul> Ach es müsste reichen für "andere" volle Rechte zu gewähren. Sorry wie immer beim Fragen kommt die Antwort
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-20
<fffax> Ich kann GDB an einem Prozess nicht anbringen, obwohl er mein Kindprozess ist (mit demselben UID) und ptrace_scope = 1. Was kann der Grund sein?
<alcros> Hey, kennt jemand eine Alternative zum Whisker-Menü in XFCE ? Suche etwas derartiges für Openbox + fbpanel
<tellerrand> hallo zusammen, wie kann verhindert werden, dass sich das konsolenfenster nach einiger zeit schwarz färbt? http://pastebin.com/wEMm4nq5
<kubine> Title: ich habe eine "command-line installation" von der mini.iso durchgeführt und mö - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> tellerrand: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138918/how-do-i-disable-the-blank-console-screensaver-on-ubuntu-server
<kubine> Title: command line - How do I disable the blank console "screensaver" on Ubuntu Server? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tellerrand> koegs, danke für den link.
<tellerrand> habs mal ausprobiert. "setterm -blank 0" ist genau das richtige, weil es nur zur laufzeit des skriptes nicht schwarz werden soll. vielen dank, nochmal.
<koegs> tellerrand: gerne
<jrd> ich habe ubuntu 14.04 mit wicd und mullvad als vpn lösung, wenn ich auf wieistmeineit.de gehe zeigt die seite mir an, dass ich in schweden bin, aber wenn ich auf youtube gehe habe ich trotzdem immer die gema sperre, heißt dass, das der vpn nicht richtig funktioniert ? oder muss ich am browser etwas ändern(chrome, firefox)
<jrd> ipv4 und ipv6 werden mit dem mullvad client nach schweden rausgetunnelt und ich habe das problem nur bei youtube, grooveshark.com geht wunderbar
<stevieh> spracheinstellung? cookie?
<jrd> schon probiert spracheinstellungen hatte ich im chrome auf englisch usa und auf schwedisch gestellt cookies alle gelöscht, torbrowser funktionieren die videos und google hab ich auch nichts passendes gefunden.
<jrd> hab mir jetzt extra dür youtube und grooveshark nen vpn gegönnt, vorallem wegen youtube, da es nervt immer dafür extra den torbrowser zu starten
<Anf> Guten Tag, wollte mal nachfragen, ob der Befehl "sudo apt autoremove appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt" bei der Ubuntu 14.04 LTS funktioniert, damit die Menüleiste wieder im Fester ist?
<jrd> über meinen freifunk router ging youtube bis vor kurzem einwandfrei, dann wurde aber bei freifunk der vpn nach deutschland gewechselt. bin deshalb echt am verzweifeln, etwa hat youtube in dem gleichen zeitraum in etwa was an der prüfung geändert, oder die vpn software tut nicht richtig ihren dienst. allerdings wird mir immer angezeigt das ich in schweden bin wenn ich seiten wie myip.is oder wieistmeineip.de besuche
<stevieh> Anf: einfach probieren?
<Anf> Klar, die einfachste lösung, werde ich auch mal testen, dachte nur, vielleicht hat es einer schon getestet
<jrd> hätte spontan mit sudo apt-get remove --purge appmenu* versucht und danach sudo apt-get autoremove
<Anf> wo ist den der unterschied, also apt-get ist ja installieren, apt-get remove ist deinstallieren, was macht den autoremove eigendlich?
<leszek> Anf: Pakete die als abhängigkeiten installiert worden aufräumen (sprich entfernen), wenn das Programm was sie als abhängigkeit benötigte entfernt wurde
<Anf> also bei autoremove, werden auch andere Packete die zum Entfernet Programm installiert worden sind entfernt
<leszek> ja so kann man es auch beschreiben
<leszek> beispiel vlc installiert vlc-data als abhängigkeit
<leszek> du entfernst das vlc paket
<leszek> vlc-data bleibt vorhanden
<leszek> apt-get autoremove würde vlc-data dann auch löschen
<Anf> Klar verstanden. Super, vieder bei Linux was dazugelernt, Danke :)
<Anf> Ich versuch es erstmal mit remove, weil wen es nicht funktioniert, kann ich es gleich schnell wieder installieren
<jrd> kannste trotzdem, dein system speichert die heruntergeladenen pakete eh ne zeit lang, so dass du sie nicht erneut aus dem internet lädst
<jrd> ich geh mal davon aus, dass du es nicht händisch eingestellt hast, dass die heruntergeladenen pakete nach der installation direkt gelöscht werden. 
<jrd> und wenn eine neue version verfügbar sein sollte würdest du die abhängingkeiten eh erneut aus dem netz laden
<Approach_> 3~
<znc_> lol ihr seid doch alle nicht ganz frisch
<znc_> machtma
<kcalB> hi leutz, kann man dnsmasq und bind9 gleichzeitig laufen lassen ?
<jokrebel> znc_: So wird das nichts werden fürchte ich.
<znc_> jokrebel ach mei ihr stellt euch an wieso auch immer
<znc_> und ausserdem ist es gebe zu bannen mit vorwarnung
<znc_> aber ist mir mittlerweile echt egal
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-21
<b-baermann> hallo, ich versuche screencasts (bzw lets plays) zu machen. hab verschiedene tools verwendet (simplescreenrecorder,recordmydesktop) aber immer wieder das selbe problem: ich kann nur entweder microfon oder die audio-ausgabe des spiels aufnehmen, nicht beides. was mach ich falsch?
<b-baermann> hm, genaugenommen kann ich die ausgabe vom rechner gar nich aufnehmen. nur das microfon. any hints?
<overlook> Hi - machmal hoert "tail -f /var/log/syslog" auf, sich zu aktualisieren - etwa nach 6-8h, was koennte der grund dafuer sein?
<nagetier> b-baermann, Hallo, schau mal hier nach, hört sich so an als wären die Quellen nicht richtig konfiguriert .. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundsystem http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio
<kubine> Title: Soundsystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<overlook> logrotate?
<nagetier> overlook, das kann sein
<overlook> nagetier, habe gerade: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/22698/how-to-do-a-tail-f-of-log-rotated-files gefunden. Das teste ich mal ( -F statt -f )
<kubine> Title: How to do a `tail -f` of log rotated files? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<nagetier> overlook, ahja
<ppq> overlook, was du auch mal checken kannst: ob sich die inode der datei ändert.. einmal vorher gucken und einmal nachher
<overlook> ppq, "ls -li /var/log/syslog" oder?
<ppq> ja
<overlook> ok - danke
<b-baermann> nagetier: ja, die seite hab ich schon rauf und runter gelesen, aber ich finds nich...
<nagetier> b-baermann, pulseaudio einstellungen alle kontrolliert?
<b-baermann> naja, "kontrolliert". dazu müsste ich ja wissen, wie die stehen müssen...
<nagetier> b-baermann, und "pulpulseaudio screencast" in deine Suchmaschine brachte auch keine Hinweise?
<b-baermann> mit dem doppel-pul?
<b-baermann> ne, oder?
<nagetier> b-baermann, ich kann es dir nicht sagen, mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, da nicht etwas passendes zu finden
<b-baermann> ja, ich guck mal. danke.
<nagetier> da gibt es, wie immer, nicht nur eine Lösung
<b-baermann> http://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/mit-pulseaudio-von-zwei-quellen-zur-selben-zeit-ton-aufnehmen/ sieht vielversprechend aus
<kubine> Title: Mit PulseAudio von zwei Quellen zur selben Zeit Ton aufnehmen - Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<nagetier> b-baermann, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts
<kubine> Title: Screencasts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anf> Guten Tag, ich hab gestern mit dem Befehl " sudo apt autoremove unity-gtk2-module unity-gtk3-module appmenu-qt" die Menüleiste in das Festern verschoben, hat auch wunderbar geklappt, die Menüleiste ist jetzt wieder im Fester
<Anf> Nur bei Firefox ist die Menüleiste noch nicht im Fester, hab gehöret man muss das Packet Firefox Global Menü entfernen, aber es ist bei miir nicht installiert, wie soll ich jetzt die Menüleiste bei Firefox in das Fester verschieben?
<Anf> Hab online für meine 14.04 Version den Befehl "sudo apt-get remove --purge appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt firefox-globalmenu thunderbird-globalmenu indicator-appmenu" gefunden, ist das der richtige für Firefox, um die Menüleiste in das Fester zu schieben?
<zeitsofa> moinsen zusammen 
<zeitsofa> kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, in welches verzeichnis ich meine executables schieben muss damit diese bei einem update-iniramfs mit ins initrd geschoben werden?
<zeitsofa> doku lesen kann manchmal so hilfreich sein ....
<dianita> hola
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-22
<And_prog_desaste> Guten Morgen Ich bräüchte hilfe in Sachen Druckerfreigabe Via samba WinXP druckt auf Ubuntu 
<And_prog_desaste> ip ist pingbar  und drucker ist freigegeben 
<And_prog_desaste> ich bin dieser https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP anleitung gefolgt 
<kubine> Title: NetworkPrintingFromWinXP - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<And_prog_desaste> leider erscheint bei  http://<hostname>:631/printers/ im browser nichts 
<And_prog_desaste> wenn ich nur die ip angebe dann kommt der apache 
<And_prog_desaste> "The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.  
<And_prog_desaste> nun die suche benutzt und nichts gefunden in sachen drucker 
<And_prog_desaste> müsste da nicht unter "/etc/apache2/sites-available printers stehen ?
<ubneu> Guten Tag mein Softwarecenter hängt 14.04 was kann ich tun um die installation abzubrechen
<jokrebel_> knapp zu spät :-/
<dreamon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10355682/ -> Numpty Physics (nettes Game) leider stürzt es bei mir sofort nachdem ersten level ab. ist das bei euch auch so?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<b-baermann> dreamon: bei mir stürzt es sogar schon vor dem ersten level ab...
<dreamon> b-baermann, Oh.. Schade.. Welche GPU läuft bei dir?
<b-baermann> dreamon: öh. keine ahnung. wie kriegt man das noch mal raus?
<dreamon> lspci und dort nach vga schauen.
<b-baermann> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV635 [Radeon HD 3650/3750/4570/4580]
<dreamon> na dann kanns daran schon mal nicht liegen. hab hier nvidia und intel ..
<b-baermann> vielleicht ists einfach buggy? probier doch mal zu kompilieren
<dreamon> hihi. jetzt hab ich den Fehler wie du, das es gar nicht aufgeht. :)
<Wolf78> Hallo miteinander. Ich kann nicht auf den proprietären AMD-Treiber wechseln. Er geht immer autom. zurück auf Xorg. Irgendwelche Ideen?
<jokrebel_> Xorg ist es doch immer, egal welcher Treiber am start ist.
<Wolf78> Gemeint ist die Auswahl von zusätzlichen Treibern. Dort gibt es Xorg als Standard-Treiber und die amd-treiber zur Auswahl. Wähle ich den amd-treiber und klicke auf Anwenden macht er nichts und schaltet dann zurück auf Xorg.
<lyze> grüß euch, weiß wer, warum dies passiert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqn3Rr5oxvk   ubuntu 14.04 + xfce4  -> passiert, wenn ich nichts mache aufn rechner und dann nach ner zeit wieder hingehe und mich neu einloggen will (wegen lockscreen) 
<kubine> Title: Lockscreen Loop - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<apollo13> lyze: wenn ich raten müsste würde ich sagen der locksreen crasht beim entsperren und wird deshalb sofort wieder gelockt
<lyze> aber dann würd ja nicht das bios beepen oder=?
<lyze> sek 30
<lyze> * 28
<lyze> apollo13, auch kann ich schwer debuggen, weil bei mir die tty's nicht funktionieren. der computer restartet da, wenn ich dorthin wechsle 
<apollo13> oO
<apollo13> ich würde ja mal nen memcheck machen nur um das auszuschließen
<apollo13> dann ohne splash etc booten und schaun dass keine proprietären treiber verwendet werden
<lyze> "keine proprietären treiber" ich benutzte die von nvidia, sollte ich versuchen die mal zu deaktivieren und dann schauen obs dann geht?
<lyze> apollo13, 
<lyze> bin kurz neustarten, evtl. dauerts n bisschen, ma schauen ob ich in den memcheck reinkomme oder nicht :)
<lyze> ok installier mir n memtest, sag dir später bescheid apollo13
<apollo13> uhm
<apollo13> der ist schon drauf
<apollo13> den kannste im grub auswählen^^
<lyze> bei mir kommt das grub fenster nicht.
<lyze> bootet direkt rein
<lyze> frag mich nicht. seitdem uefi existiert ist alles komisch QQ
<lyze> so bis gleich :)
<blumi> hallo
<nunzer> Auch hallo
<blumi> wie werde ich hacker ?
<nunzer> lern erstmal dem dos
<blumi> was ist dos ?
<nunzer> das mit dem schwarz weissen fenster biem windows 8
<rumpel> blumi, Kartoffelhacker?
<blumi> komputer hacker 
<blumi> meine mama sperrt immer mein komputer 
<apollo13> haha
<apollo13> gibt wohl nen guten grund dafür :þ
<nunzer> sag ich doch mit dos anfangen
<apollo13> brave mama, geh an die frische luft *gg*
<blumi> nein - ich kenne mich voll aus 
<apollo13> total
<apollo13> dann würdest darum rumkommen
<blumi> ich komme aber nicht weiter und muss mehr lernen 
<nunzer> sag ich doch fang mit dos an. das siest du auch wenn dein komi gesperrt ist
<blumi> kann mir jemand sagen was ich lernen muss ?
<blumi> dos also cmd ?
<apollo13> ohne computer zu leben wenn deine eltern der meinung sind dass genug ist
<nunzer> ja genau
<blumi> also cmd hab ich jetzt gestartet - was muss ich jetzt machen ?
<apollo13> windows support ist in #windows :þ
<rumpel> blumi, das hier ist keine Schule. Du musst selbst schauen, was und wie du lernst.
<blumi> das ist schwer - ich weiss nicht wo ich anfangen soll 
<nunzer> oder du probierst dem linux. das ist für hacker
<blumi> linux hab ich installiert auf virtualbox - ist aber irgendwie komisch
<apollo13> *le sigh*
<blumi> ihr wisst doch alle nix - tschüss
<apollo13> liebe grüße nach polen
<blumi> danke :)
<David1977> lol...was war das denn :D
<apollo13> wenn er worklich aus polen war ist sein deutsch auf jeden fall ausgezeichnet :)
<David1977> Allerdings ;)
<David1977> http://koeln.ccc.de/prozesse/writing/artikel/hacker-werden.xml
<kubine> Title: c4 | Wie-werde-ich-Hacker-HOWTO (at koeln.ccc.de)
<David1977> das fand ich immer ganz passend dafür :D
<dreamon> Kann es sein, das Ubuntu auf ein Ping nicht mehr antwortet. Auf ein 12.04 kann ich pingen, das antwortet. Aber anders rum nicht. Wurde das abgestellt?
<bekks> Wurde nicht abgestellt. Ist aber auch irrelevant, weil ping nur die ICMP Erreichbarkeit angibt.
<dreamon> Was könnte der Grund sein, obwohl hier alles Lokal im Netzwerk ist, ich von einem Ubuntu 14.04 nicht auf ein anderes 14.04 pingen kann. Ein anderer Rechner kann es aber. Habe es per Wlan und Lan vergeblich probiert. 
<dreamon> Müßte ja ein Firewall filter aktiv sein. Kann mich aber nicht dran erinnern einen installiert zu haben
<dreamon> In eine Richtung kann ich pingen , in die andere nicht. Seltsam
<bekks> Firewall könnte ein Grund sein.
<lyze> apollo13, memtest hat nix gefunden
<bekks> lyze: Wie lange lief der memtest?
<lyze> apollo13, 2.5h  hat wieder bei den tests von vorne angefangen
<lyze> apollo13, und unten stand 'test completed'
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Ping auf den Namen oder interne IP?
<lyze> aso nich apollo13 sondern bekks  sorry ;)
<dreamon> Hab den "Fehler" gefunden. Mußte die Wlan Verbindung trennen und neu Verbinden. Dann war die IP wieder anpingbar und erreichbar über ihre IP Adresse. 
<kidz> Ich habe gerade "blender-2.73a-linux-glibc211-x86_64.tar.bz2" auf blender.org heruntergeladen. Alles in mein /home/xxx/blender2.... entpackt. jetzt wollte ich es starten.
<kidz> kidz@kidz-desktop:~/blender-2.73a-linux-glibc211-x86_64$ ./blender
<kidz> bash: ./blender: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen.
<lyze> kidz, warum nicht von der repo runterladen?
<kidz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 kidz kidz 106M Jan 20 19:19 blender
<lyze> kidz, aber zu deiner frage. dir fehlen die berechtigungen um eine datei ausführen zu können: "chmod u+x blender"
<lyze> kidz, danach kannst es ausführen
<kidz> repo sind alt.. viel zu alt. Version 2.62 (das ist bei Blender URALT) :)
<bekks> kidz: Was sagt denn "uname -a"?
<kidz> hmm.. hat leider nichts gebracht. immer noch Kann die Datei nicht ausführen
<kidz> Linux kidz-desktop 3.2.0-76-generic #111-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 13 22:16:36 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<kidz> Ist ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<bekks> Du kannst auf deinem System keine 64bit Binaries ausführen, weil du ein 32bit System hast.
<kidz> HAHA.. Aua.. Danke
<lyze> :D
<kidz> Mit dieser Fehlermeldung wäre ich in 100Jahren nicht drauf gekommen. DANKE!
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-22
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Anticom> Morgen zusammen
<Anticom> Habe mir vor einiger Zeit CuteCom installiert, weil mir MiniCom auf Dauer zu unbequem war. Leider muss ja auch CuteCom mit root-rechten gestartet werden, deshalb starte ich es aktuell immer über die Konsole. Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass CuteCom beim Start über den Launcher von sich aus versucht, sich die nötigen Privilegien zu holen?
<Anticom> Oder ist das Sache des Paketauthors und ich kann da gar nix mehr dran drehen?
<_moep_> versteh ich das richtig, dass du auf ne serielle schnittstelle zugreifen willst?
<Anticom> _moep_: jap
<Anticom> und das geht (anscheinend) nur mit privilegien, richtig?
<_moep_> screen /dev/ttyXXX
<Anticom> _moep_:  ?
<_moep_> teste es mal mit screen
<Anticom> "[screen is terminating]"
<Anticom> Ist alles was ich bekomme
<Anticom> Interessanterweise mit exit code 0
<_moep_> is das gerät an, auf das du zugreifen willst?
<Anticom> nop
<Anticom> wieso muss es das?
<_moep_> na wenn du auf nen tty zugreifen willst, sollte das Gerät angesteckt sein 
<Anticom> Ja angesteckt ist es, nur nicht eingeschaltet
<Anticom> Ich brauch nen seriellen monitor, bevor ich das gerät anschalte, damit ich den boot-log sehen kann :>
<Anticom> Außerdem bringt mich das nicht weiter mit meinem CuteCom Problem
<Anticom> Das ganze funktioniert ja, es nervt mich nur, dass ich es nicht aus dem Launcher aus starten kann
<dadrc> pkexec
<Anticom> dadrc: ? apt-cache search pkexec findet nix
<dadrc> also, den Launcher editieren und vor den Startbefehl `pkexec` hängen
<dadrc> Sollte auf jedem Ubuntu >14.04 installiert sein
<Anticom> ah okay
<Anticom> ja, ist drauf
<Anticom> moment
<Anticom> dadrc: und wie bearbeite ich den Launcher Befehl? Das Kontextmenü gibt irgendwie nicht viel her
<dadrc> Texteditor deiner Wahl, Launcher heißt (wahrscheinlich) cutecom.desktop und liegt in /usr/share/applications oder ~/.local/share/applications
<dadrc> wenn's beide gibt, sollte die Variante in ~/local/share/applications Vorrang haben
<Anticom> dadrc: Ich vermute mal, dass Exec das Feld ist, wo ich pkexec davorhängen muss?
<dadrc> ja
<Anticom> dadrc: nur für mein Verständnis, könnte ich auch einfach sudo davorhängen?
<dadrc> Prinzipiell ja, aber das benutzt man nicht für grafische Programme
<Anticom> verstehe
<dadrc> Außerdem kann sudo nicht grafisch nach dem Passwort fragen, bringt also in diesem Fall eher weniger
<Anticom> Muss ich nach der Änderung noch irgendwas sourcen oder irgendeinen dienst neu starten? wenn ich versuche CuteCom jetzt zu starten, kommt zwar das Legitimierungsfenster, aber das Programm ansich startet nicht :/
<Anticom> oder muss es in Anführungszeichen in der Launcher-Datei?
<Anticom> Hab da jetzt stehen Exec=pkexec cutecom
<dadrc> Sieht für mich eigentlich richtig aus
<dadrc> Funktioniert das in einem Terminal so?
<Anticom> 1: "cutecom: cannot connect to X Server"
<Anticom> FYI ist wohl für KDE
<Anticom> zumindest liegt das cutecom.desktop in /usr/share/applications/kde/cutecom.desktop
<Anticom> Kann das damit was zu tun haben?
<dadrc> Sollte eigentlich egal sein
<Anticom> dadrc: Hier ist die Rede von gksudo [ http://askubuntu.com/questions/279878/how-can-i-put-a-shortcut-to-nautilus-with-root-privileges-in-the-launcher-ubunt ] Ist das veraltet? Scheint es nämlich nicht auf meinem rechner zu geben
<dadrc> ja, wurde durch pkexec ersetzt
<dadrc> funktioniert aber noch, wenn du es installierst
<Anticom> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15169346/
<Anticom> Das ist der komplette Inhalt von der cutecom.desktop
<Anticom> eventuell fällt dir ja noch etwas auf
<dadrc> ah, meh,  da war ja was
<dadrc> man muss erst noch eine entsprechende konfigurationsdatei für pkexec anlegen
<Anticom> dadrc: diese komische XML?
<dadrc> ja
<Anticom> Habs in der man-page gesehen aber bin dummerweise davon ausgegangen, dass es da schon einen Standard gibt :>
<Anticom> Ja dann schau ich mir das mal an, danke (:
<dadrc> gibt es, aber nicht für alle programme
<Anticom> Interessant... wenn ich CuteCom per `sudo cutecom &` starte, bekomme ich auch kein Fenster, obwohl der Prozess läuft
<bekks> Was kann cutecom was minicom nicht kann? :)
<Anticom> bekks: klicki-buntu :D
<Anticom> flame mich ruhig, aber es gibt einfach dinge, wo ich lieber ne gui zu hab. nmap ist zB eines davon. Oder eben einen seriellen monitor
<bekks> Ich verstehe nichtm wozu man bei einem serial terminal eine GUI benötigt.
<Anticom> bekks: Ich weiß zB gar nicht, wie ich mit minicom den ganzen traffic in eine datei logge
<Anticom> außerdem verstehe ich den ganzen Modem-kram nicht, den man da konfigurieren kann
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Minicom
<bekks> Dort steht wier man das Logging benutzt. Und um den "Modem Kram" kommst du auch bei Cutecom nicht herum.
<bekks> Was ist denn dein eigentliches Ziel?
<Anticom> bekks: kernellogs beim booten zu beobachten
<bekks> 12Nein, das ist dein Lösungsweg. Was ist dein Problem dahinter? :)
<Anticom> Andere frage: Habe hier ein Verzeichnis mit drölftausend rpm's drin. Würde mir gerne die 10 größten dateien auflisten lassen deren dateinamen NICHT "dbg" enthält. `ls -lS | head -n 10 | ack -l dbg` funktioniert irgendwie nicht (also der -l Schalter vom ack)
<Anticom> hab irgendwie grade knoten im hirn
 * bekks detex a non-Ubuntu.
<stevieh> hehe
<Fuchs> mhhh, rpms 
<Anticom> hab auch dpkg's und ipkg's, falls das lieber ist ;)
<Anticom> sind aber immer die gleichen pakete --> yocto
<stevieh> um sich serielle schnittstellen anzuschauen, empfehle ich immer noch das gute alte cu :-)
<Anticom> mooooooooooh
<bekks> Man müsste halt erstmal das zugrunde liegene Problem kennen.
<Anticom> bekks: welches Problem denn?
<bekks> Das, das du mit cutecom lösen willst.
<Anticom> Es ist einfach bequemlichkeit. Warum benutzen leute gedit und nicht vim?
<stevieh> einem kernel bedingungslos beim booten zuschauen. Das ill man schon manchmal.
<stevieh> vor allem kann man so einem Kernel auch bedingungslos beim Abstürzen zuschauen.
<Anticom> stevieh: hatte erst letzthin wieder ein kernel-panic :D
<Guest13191> guten tag
<k1l_> tach
<hardy1> sagt mal ich habe ein backup   und eine hd mit neueren aber teilweise zerstörten oder leeren dateien
<hardy1> kannman das igendwie automatisiert auf den neusten stand bringen ohne dabei die alten guten dateien mit neieren leeren datein zu überschreiben?
<ppq> rsync hat da bestimmt eine magische option
<pog> moin
<ppq> aber direkt in das alte backup zu schreiben ist unklug
<ppq> bastel das lieber so, dass aus den kaputten daten und dem backup ein neuer satz daten gebaut wird
<hardy1> rsync erkennt also wenn die dateien unbrauchbar sind?
<bekks> Nö.
<pog> ich wollte im Recovery-Mode mich einloggen. Was wird dort für ein Root-Passwort verlangt? Es stimmte nicht mit meinem Passwort überein, welches der User ist, welcher ich brauche. Ein root gibt es ja sowieso nicht in Ubuntu.
<bekks> Ob die logisch braichbar sind oder nicht, musst der User entscheiden. rsync kopiert was auch immer in der Datei drin ist.
<bekks> pog: Ubuntu hat kein root Passwort.
<bekks> pog: Und root gibt es sehr wohl bei Ubuntu.
<ppq> naja, rsync hat --min-size, damit lassen sich leere dateien überspringen
<pog> beim recovery-mode wir ein pw verlangt, wenn man auf konsole will... auf jeden Fall musste ich dann irgendiwe "normal" einloggen und init 1 machen (o.ä.)
<k1l_> was musst du mit init machen? bei nem ubuntu?
<pog> ich wollte ein home umhängen. Und da darf ja home nicht angehängt sein...
<bekks> Livecd booten.
<pog> bekks: o.k thanks
<tuor> Hi, Ich habe gerade angefangen meinen virtualisierungsserver einzurichten. Nun die Frage: wie installiert ihr VMs automatisch? Es geht nicht um preseed sondern z.B. um: das erstellen des libvirt-Gast, DHCP-Eintrag, DNS-Eintrag, Wahl des Installationmediums (ISO,pxe,url), puppet-Rolle zuweisen
<dadrc> foreman ist ganz nett
<tuor> (Ich verwende puppet zum konfigurieren der Dienste auf den VMs)
<dadrc> passt auch gut zu puppet
<tuor> dadrc, ok thx.
<tuor> Das einzige was ich mir anschauen sollte, oder weis jemand auch gleich noch etwas anderes?
<tuor> Warum ich überhaupt hier frage, es soll unter Ubuntu 14.04 laufen.
<dadrc> Dann bleibt dir nicht so viel
<tuor> foreman sollte da drauf ja laufen, so viel ich sehe.
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-23
<tuor> Hi, ich arbeite mit einem Ubuntu 14.04 und versuche gerade die erste VM zu installieren. Ich habe die VM mit virt-install erstellt. Das Problem: das LV welches von libvirt erstellt wurde ist gerade mal 4MB gross: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178437/ Die letzten Zeilen des Syslogs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178430/
<tuor> So habe ich meine vm erstellt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15178446/
<jokrebel> warum/wie bist Du root?
<tuor> Weil das ein Server ist und ich auf Servern keinen Sinn darin sehe nicht root zu sein und immer sudo eintippen zu müssen. Ich habe beim installieren ein root-Passwort gesetzt und habe mich per SSH als root eingelogt.
<jokrebel> toll... Dir ist klar, dass ein root-Passwort setzen den Supportanspruch eigentlich vergeigt. Du bist nicht erst seit ein paar Tagen mit Ubuntu unterwegs!
<jokrebel> tuor: Und _kein_ root-login möglich zu haben macht sehrwohl (grade auf Servern) Sinn. (Hint: man muss den Usernamen wissen um überhaupt angreifen zu können)
<jokrebel> Leute wie Du braucht die Bot-Net-Gemeinde
<tuor> Können wir dieses Thema auch mal bei seite lassen? Es geht mir nicht um die Sicherheit meiner Server. Wir können das gerne mal im Offtopic besprechen aber hat jetzt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Ich würde mir die Diskusion in diesem Kanal hier lieber ersparen.
<tuor> (sorry ich sehe gerade, dass mein Deutsch zu wünschen übrig lässt.)
<stevieh> abgesehen davon, dass ich auch keine Probleme damit habe, root ein Passwort zu geben, würde ich gerade solche vms wenn möglich immer unter einem user fahren...
<tuor> stevieh, werden sie auch. Der user libvirt startet den kvm prozess. Ich steuere die VMs mit virsh. Oder meinst du ich sollt lbvirt nicht als root steuern? Wann ja, warum?
<stevieh> k.a. ich kenn lbvirt nicht. Aber alles, was man nicht als root machen muss - im Regelbetrieb - sollte man auch nicht machen, da sonst ein angreifer eines prozesses eben die ganze Kiste hat.
<tuor> Ich werde dann mal überprüfen als welcher Benutzer die VM läuft, damit falls ein Angreifer (falls er es schafft Code auf dem Hypervisor auszuführen) nicht zu viel anstellen kann.
<tuor> Kann mir auch jemand bei meinem Problem helfen (und mal die Sicherheit meines Servers im Offtopic mit mir besprechen)?
<stevieh> tuor: ich hab keine ahnung von Virtualisierung ;-)
<tuor> Ah ok. Ich wollte nur mal zum Thema zurück, damit falls mir jemand helfen kann, es nicht untergeht.
<stevieh> :-)
<exoplanet> hallo. Ich habe hier einen Synology NAS, der mit meinem Server eine verbindung hat und auch dauerernd daten sendet. Zwischen synology:2049(nfs) server:783(spamd/spamassasin). Das Problem ist jedoch dass auf dem Server kein Program auf dem Port lauscht. Über netstat, lsof, etc. habe ich alle mir bekannten Methoden zum nachschlagen eines Ports. Kann ich in proc direct nachschauen welche Ports benutzt werden?
<bekks> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<bekks> Du hast ein NAS, welches per NFS an ein Ubuntu (welches?) angebunden ist?
<exoplanet> 14.04. Ja über NFS angebunden. Allerdings gibt es eine verbindung vom NFS port auf dem NAS zum spamassasin port auf dem server. In beide Richtungen wird die selbe Datenmenge geschickt. Allerdings gibt es auf dem Server keinen spamassasin Dienst (spamd). Und ein auflisten via netstat zeigt auch keinen offenen Port 783.  
<bekks> Es reicht doch wenn da ein spamassasin client das NAS scannt.
<bekks> ICh seh da jetzt nicht das Problem :)
<bekks> Schieb mal die Ausgabe von "sudo lsof -i" in einen Pastebin.
<exoplanet> bekks, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15179305/ (minimal install)
<bekks> exoplanet: Kann ich mal ein "cat /etc/issue" sehen, in einem Pastebin?
<exoplanet> Pastebin ist nicht nötig: "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l" bekks 
<exoplanet> (muss mal update)
 * exoplanet afk für eine stunde
<Fuchs> eh, hoi exoplanet :) 
<Fuchs> lange nicht gelesen 
<siegbert> Moin
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Wie finde ich heraus, zu welcher IP meine known_host's gemappt sind?
<bekks> In dem Du in die config reinschaust.
<Anticom> So funktioniert das doch (vereinfacht gesprochen), oder?
<Anticom> bekks: in welche config?
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, von welchen known_hosts du genau redest.
<Anticom> bekks: Vielleicht habe ich die Frage ungünstig gestellt. Ich möchte wissen, wie ich einen gemerkten fingerprint zur IP xy löschen kann. Hab gesehen, dass man z.B. per sed einfach die entsprechende Zeile aus ~/.ssh/known_hosts rausschmeißen kann
<Anticom> Ungünstigerweise sehe ich in known_hosts aber nicht die IPs zu den fingerabdrücken
<bekks> Sondern was?
<Anticom> irgendwelche (base64 kodierten ?!) hashes oder sowas
<Anticom> ich hab keine Ahnung, wie known_hosts genau aufgebaut ist, deswegen frage ich ja :>
<bekks> Du hast was ganz anderes gefragt :)
<Anticom> vermutlich sind es die öffentlichen AES schlüssel oder sowas
<Anticom> Naja ich möchte wissen, wie ich von einem der Einträge in known_hosts auf die zugehörige IP schließen kann, damit ich dann den entsprechenden eintrag löschen kann
<bekks> AES Schlüssel? :)
<bekks> Du verwechselst da gerade gewaltig was.
<Anticom> Was sind diese fingerprints dann?
<Anticom> oops, meinte RSA nicht AES :)
<bekks> In man 8 sshd ist das Format der known_hosts beschrieben.
<Anticom> nvm
<stevieh> ich lösch die einfach immer komplett. Tut auch nicht weh ;-9
<tuor> Das war das problem: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.libvirt.user/4555
<Hinnerk> frostschutz: Hallo! Hättest Du vielleicht Zeit mir bei der Änderung meiner Partitionierung Raid1 & lvm zu helfen? Es geht um die zu kleine Boot-Partition. Die Idee war, der Swap Partition etwas Platz wegzunehmen und dorthin Boot zu verschieben.
<exoplanet> Warum gibt es hier keine PID/Programmnamen? $netstat  -natp: tcp        0      0 192.168.1.244:783       192.168.1.17:2049       VERBUNDEN   -      
<Fuchs> exoplanet: je nach dem fehlen die Berechtigungen dafuer, passiert das auch als root? 
<Fuchs> wobei das eigentlich nur fuer den Namen gilt, PID sollte immer da sein 
<exoplanet> Fuchs, ist mit root Rechten ausgeführt. :(
<exoplanet> Sind 90GB rüber gegangen ist idled die Verbindung bei 4,5KB/s
<Fuchs> hrm
<Fuchs> lsof versuchen 
<exoplanet> Sollte der Backup Process sein. rsnapshot → rsync → nfs 0 hops
<exoplanet> Fuchs, bei "lsof | grep 2049" gibt mehrere zeilen "lsof: no pwd entry for UID 1020" aus.
<Fuchs> *kopfkratz*  okay
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung
<exoplanet> ps -p 1020 gibt abgesehen vom Spalten-Header nichts zurück.
<Hinnerk> Ok, Frage an Alle: Meine Boot-Partition ist zu klein für Updates. Ich habe eine zu große Swap-Partition. Alles unter Raid 1. Ich möchte jetzt die Swap Partition verkleinern (derzeit ca 19 GB) um ca. 2 GB (oder evtl. sogar mehr? Was ist sinnvoll?). In den freien Platz möchte ich dann Boot neu anlegen. Kann mich jemand durch den Vorgang durchlotsen?
<stevieh> Hinnerk: mach mal ein df -h in ein pastebin
<exoplanet> Fuchs, dieser Post legt nahe dass es ein Kernel Prozess vom nfs kernel-Treiber ist (oder so ähnlich). → http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/97753
<Hinnerk> pastebin.com/KSzDseaW
<Fuchs> das wuerde es erklaeren, ja
<stevieh> Hinnerk: mach mal n link, wo ich drauf klicken kann ;-)
<Hinnerk> sorry, musste das abtippen, weil ich über ikvm kein copy paste machen kann
<Hinnerk> http://pastebin.com/KSzDseaW
<Hinnerk> http://pastebin.com/gJT4B2q2
<Hinnerk> das ist lsblk
<Hinnerk> wie man sieht ist boot zu klein und swap zu groß :)
<stevieh> wieviel ram haste denn? ;-9
<Hinnerk> ram? 16 GB. ist ein server.
<stevieh> server brauchen eh kein swap.
<stevieh> Also, ich würde so vorgehen: backup machen, vor allem von boot. Aber zu sicherheit beim Rest auch. dann live booten, raid wegmachen, partitionen löschen, partitionen hinmachen, raid hinmachen und wieder zurück.
<stevieh> und mir überlegen, ob crypted swap auf raid wirklich nötig ist, wenn der server bei einem selbst steht.
<Hinnerk> das muss anders gehen. Habe mich letztens mit frostschutz unterhalten, er sah einen weg den er auch als nicht allzu schwierig ansah. 
<stevieh> na, dann mach es anders.
<Hinnerk> er meinte (ohne das ich alle details notwendigerweise druchblicke - also eher nicht): 1. live booten. 2. swap löschen. 3. boot partition anlegen und dann 4. neue swap erstellen.
<Hinnerk> aber ich kenne mich mit dne details halt nicht aus.
<stevieh> äh, wo ist da jetzt der unterschied?
<stevieh> dass ich gleich beide lösche?
<Hinnerk> ah, die anderen partitionen wolltest du nicht anfassen?
<Hinnerk> klang so, als wenn du empfiehlst alles neu aufzusetzen.
<stevieh> nö, musste nicht anfassen, aber halt hölle aufpassen
<Hinnerk> das ist klar. deswegen wollte ich ganz gerne einen babysitter :)
<stevieh> nein, die schritte mussu selbst machen. Und auch selbst schuld sein, wenn es schief geht ,-)
<stevieh> theoretisch kannste wahrscheinlich sogar raid aufbrechen und dann vergrösseren und wieder anlegen, aber ist ein Akt.
<stevieh> https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-resize-raid-partitions-shrink-and-grow-software-raid
<Hinnerk> soll ja auch keiner remote machen :)   aber mir wäre es lieber wenn am ende niemand schuld ist, sondern die operation erfolgreich verläuft.
<jokrebel> Hinnerk: Babysitter sagen nun mal "Backup anlegen" 
<stevieh> Hinnerk: hast du bei root ein passwort gesetzt?
<Hinnerk> alle wichtigen daten habe ich bereits gesichert. im allerschlimmsten fall müsste ich also das system einfach neu anlegen - was im zweifelsfall auch ein gangbarer weg wäre, aber eben nicht bevorzugt.
<Hinnerk> hm, ich arbeite immer mit sudo.
<stevieh> dann ist gut.
<stevieh> *grin*
<Hinnerk> kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, ob ich ein root passwort gesetzt habe.
<jokrebel> *fish*
<stevieh> head -1 /etc/shadow
<stevieh> ne, alles ok, mach mal dein boot grösser
<Hinnerk> ok, und woran erkenne ich an der ausgabe ob ich ein root passwort habe?
<stevieh> wenn die ersten zeichen so aussehen: root::
<Hinnerk> jo: root:!:...
<stevieh> müsste ich mal nen Shell einzeiler draus machen ;-)
<stevieh> okok
<Hinnerk> na gut. dann fang ich mal an... 
<stevieh> ich hab mal "aus spass" eine Platte aus dem Raid rausgemacht und geschaut, wie ich an den Rest komme. Das war kein Spass.
<Hinnerk> welchen raid level?
<stevieh> 1
<Hinnerk> ist gparted das sinnvollste tool für die op?
<Hinnerk> hätte gedacht, das das zumindest bei raid 1 noch überschaubar ist...
<stevieh> ja, ich auch ;-)
<lugarius> Moin
<stevieh> vermutlich. 
<Hinnerk> mir ist leider nicht klar, wie ich genau vorgehen soll. habe das live system gestartet und mdadm installiert mit der option (--no-install-recommends), wie es in der ubuntu anleitung erwähnt wird. kann nach mdadm --assemble --scan auch md1 und md0 sehen. allerdings ist swap md2 - das taucht nicht auf.
<Hinnerk> ich sehe allerdings die partitionen sda3 und sdb3, die zusammen md2 bilden. ist es jetzt zu kurz gegriffen, diese einfach zu löschen?
<stevieh> ich glaube eigentlich nicht, weil ich glaub die raid signatur steht ja auf den Partitionen. 
<stevieh> aber ey :-)
<stevieh> du hast ja n backup.
<Hinnerk> fühle mich gleich viel besser :)
<Hinnerk> wozu eigentlich verkehrsregeln, wenn man ein gaspedal UND einen airbag hat?
<stevieh> helmdiskussionen gibts nebenan
<Hinnerk> egal. jedenfalls überzeugt mich ein "ich glaube eigentlich nicht" nciht davon, das ich jetzt auf löschen klicke...
<stevieh> :-)
<frostschutz> Hinnerk, /query
<dreamon_> Virtualbox zickt. Sagt ich soll "/sbin/rcvboxdrv setup" machen. Wenn ich das mache kommt Bad Argument
<jokrebel> dann sind wohl die falschen parameter angegeben (oder keine)
<LetoThe2nd> liegt wohl dran, dass es wahrscheinlich sagte /etc/init/vboxdrv setup
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Der Fehler tritt bei mehreren auf.  Ich werfs mal runter und installiere neu
<stevieh> Hinnerk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901414
<stevieh> wobei ich nicht verstehe, dass ich da was auf sda direkt löschen sollte.
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe eine Openvpn Verbindung in meinem Netzwerkmanager eingerichtet. Bekomme ich den irgendwie dazu, dass er das Passwort für mein Zertifikat nicht speichert?
<m15k> Hi. Mach ich das richtig mit dem "--"? lxc-attach -n ubuntu-nginx --clear-env -- echo "root:blaa" | chpasswd
<m15k> Ich glaube ich führe chpasswd auf meinem host aus und nicht im container.
<pille> kannst du einfach testen, mach mal: lxc-attach -n ubuntu-nginx --clear-env -- echo "root:blaa" | echo `hostname`
<m15k> pille, genau, ist lokales command
<m15k> nicht im container, mist
<pille> mit dem teil direkt kenn ich mich leider nicht aus... alles nach -- sollte an den container übertragen werden, richtig?
<m15k> pille, so zumindest die theorie
<pille> m15k, was ist mit: lxc-attach -n ubuntu-nginx --clear-env -- echo "root:blaa" \| echo `hostname`
<m15k> pille, Dann gibt er nur den Befehl aus
<pille> m15k, wie den befehl? kannst mir den output mal zeigen?
<m15k> lxc-attach -n ubuntu-nginx --clear-env echo 'BLAA' \| hostname
<m15k> BLAA | hostname
<pille> und die 2 bindestriche waren aber schon mit drin, oder?
<m15k> lxc-attach -n ubuntu-nginx --clear-env -- echo 'BLAA' \| `hostname`
<m15k> so :)
<m15k> ergibt aber trotzdem den host vom host und nicht vom container
<pille> hat der container denn nen eigenen hostnamen? :) kannst du mal was nehmen, was im container anders ist, z.b. path?
<m15k> lxc-attach -n ubuntu-nginx --clear-env -- hostname -> ubuntu-nginx
<pille> okay... gib mir ne minute
<m15k> pille, okay - danke
<pille> m15k, probier mal: lxc-attach -n ubuntu-nginx --clear-env -- /bin/bash -c "echo root:blaa \| echo `hostname`"
<m15k> pille, du bist der man
<m15k> funkt zwar nicht so, aber es hat geklappt
<m15k> lxc-attach -n ubuntu-nginx --clear-env -- /bin/bash -c "echo root:blaa | hostname"
<m15k> danke dir!
<pille> gerne :)
<pille> musst natürlich wieder dein chpasswd einsetzen :D
<m15k> jo funkt! :)
<pille> top! lag natürlich daran, dass die pipe nur innerhalb einer shell funktioniert ^^
<maredebianum> Wie weit ist die LTS Version eigentlich, ich habe schon wieder eine zu kleine, volle /boot Partition (crypted LVM), ändert sich da noch was? So nervt's etwas, weil upgrades hart auf die Nase fallen.
<bekks> 14.04 ist stabil.
<bekks> Wenn /boot zu voll ist, deinstallier halt alte Kernel.
<maredebianum>  bekks: stabil mit immer noch zu kleiner boot-Partition vom neulich genutzten Installer ;)
<bekks> Dann räum da halt auf :)
<maredebianum> bekks: Ja ich kann das (und muss es jetzt wieder, grmpf), der durchschnittliche User sollte nicht einfach bei den Kernels beräumen. Sowas soll $system bitte sinnvoll selbst können.
<bekks> Sollte es nicht. Ich knüpfe den Entwickler eigenhändig auf, der entscheidet, dass sich ein Kernel bei mir zu löschen habe.
<bekks> Und so wichtige Dinge wie Kernel zu löschen muss der User entscheiden.
<bekks> Ich sehe jetzt aúch nicht das Problem, da du das ja kannst?
<maredebianum> bekks: / voll nervt auch, aber ist nicht so dumm gelaufen wie nur altes Zeug booten können, und keine Updates ;) Kernel+User? Ich denke, die Fortschritte, die in Sachen userfriendlyness gemacht wurden, liegen genau darin, dass man nicht mehr selbst das Zeug verstehen muss bis zum kompilieren können und herumprobieren. Den Normal-user interessiert doch der Kernel erstmal gar nicht. Und für dich kannst du ja dann die "keep ancient stuf
<bekks> Es gibt diese Option nunmal nicht und auch keine Bestrebungen sie einzuführen.
<k1l> doch gibts. seit 15.04 oder so werden alte kernels automatisch entfernt. glaube das die letzten 2 bleiben oder so. kann man aber sicher in ner conf einstellen.
<k1l> das problem bei 14.04 ist halt nur, dass /boot bei verschlüsselungs lvm foo zu klein ist. das läuft mit paar kerneln voll
<bekks> purge-old-kernels macht das, aber das stammt aus bikeshed.
<k1l> bekks: seit 15.04 ist da $irgendwas standard, dass es macht.
<bekks> Krasse Sache. Muss ich mir bei Xenial mal genauer ansehen.
<k1l> warum /boot nur 250mb groß ist in zeiten von TB platten ist mir aber auch ein rätsel
<bekks> Da passen knapp zwei Kernel rein. :)
<maredebianum> 250MB sind einfach old-school/zu wenig für heutige Kernel. Disk ist mindestens 1000-fach so groß. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels dokumentiert die Problematik ausführlich, und aptitudes Verhalten mag sich unterscheiden nach full-upgrade (remove unused deps) und safe-upgrade (keep all old stuff, bekks ;)
<bekks> Dann nimm halt nicht den Standard bei der Installation sondern pass es an? Du sagtest doch, du könntest das?
<maredebianum> Nee, das ging nur mit Schmerzen und war hinterher nicht tauglich.
<bekks> Dann musste aufräumen.
<maredebianum> Warum soll ich 'ne Stunde rumkonfigurieren wegen einem Installer, der fail defaults hat? Habs probiert, nicht empfehlenswert, nicht zielführend, musste nochmal gemacht werden. Klar muss ich jetzt jeden Monat wieder den Automaten aufräumen ;) 
<bekks> Stunde? Full disk encryption mit angepassten Größen ist im Installer in zwei Minuten zusammengetackert.
<maredebianum> Fand ich jetzt nicht so intuitiv, und hinterher war es anders/falsch (jede Partition mit einzelner Passphrase), mehr hab ich nicht rausholen können. Nix für Anfänger jedenfalls.
<bekks> Dann hast du keine FDE aufgesetzt, sondern eben jedes LV einzeln verschlüsselt.
<maredebianum> FDE war IIRC eben nur als automatische Installation möglich (habe es jedenfalls nicht manuell einstellen können). Ein Review der automatischen Vorschläge wünschte ich mir sowieso. Na ja, danke jedenfalls für die moralische Unterstützung ;)
<bekks> Gerne wieder.
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-24
<bolder> hi
<bolder> !seen catweazle
<pLaToOn> moin
<pLaToOn> habe das ssh passwort 5 mal falsch eingetippt und mich ausgesperrt, wie bekomme ich nun wieder zugriff?
<_moep_> kommt drauf an
<stevieh> ? seit wann wird man da gesperrt?
<_moep_> wenn fail2ban installiert ist?^^
<_moep_> :D
<stevieh> tsts
<rentier_> Ich habe #ausgründen mal kurz mein Systemdatum zwei Jahre vorverlegt. Seither sind alle Firefox Add-ons deaktiviert, weil sie irgendwie nicht verifiziert werden konnten oder so
<rentier_> Datum inzwischen wieder zurückgesetzt aber die Addons bleiben deaktiviert bis auf die, wo es updates gab, die ich finden lassen konnte
<rentier_> Wie krieg ich die wieder aktiviert, ohne sie alle einzeln neu zu installieren? (FF schon mehrfach neu gestartet)
<pragomer_1> hallo. bräuchte hilfe bzgl. ubuntu als pxe-server, lt. dieser anleitung: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot/
<pragomer_1> bei mir tut sich einfach nicht, obwohl ich nach der anleitung vorgegangen bin. brauche hilfe weil ich nicht weiß wo ansetzen
<k1l_> pragomer_1: wo genau haperts denn? was für fehlermeldungen?
<damnshoes> Hat hier zufällig jemand eine Idee wo ich das Standardwallpaper von Trusty in 4k herbekomme? Gibt's das überhaupt?
<pragomer_1> k1l_: hi. nunja.. ich weiß nicht so recht wie ich den fehler ausschließen kann. ich habe beides, den server und einen client unter virtualbox im gleichen bridged network laufen
<pragomer_1> k1l_: aber der client der ausschließelich auf network-boot eingestellt ist, findet eben keine möglichkeit zum booten.
<pragomer_1> weiß nicht so genau, wie ich den einen  oder anderen punkt "debuggen" könnte... z.B. leitet mein router das überhaupt weiter usw..
<stevieh> damnshoes: hehe, ich vermute mal eher nich, aber das ist doch eh so unscharf, dasses egal ist ;-)
<damnshoes> stevieh: Schade eigentlich, dann muss ich wohl bei dem hässlichen Bild von Wily bleiben, das ist wenigstens scharf :/ Trotzdem danke! :)
<k1l_> pragomer_1: achso, alles in vms. ich hab das mal mit echter hardware anhand des wikis gemacht und das ging wie beschrieben
<stevieh> damnshoes: ich hab meinen Bildschirmhintergrund seit 1993 nicht mehr geändert ;-)
<stevieh> aber das ist offtopic
<pragomer_1> k1l_: naja.. zum testen soll es von vm zu vm gehen.. später dann mal soll ein virtualbox-server für echte hardware bereitstehen...
<k1l_> hat die vm eigene ips?
<pragomer_1> stevieh... ich bin jetzt gespannt was das für ein wallpaper ist since 1993 ??
<pragomer_1> ja, der ubuntu 14.04 server in der vm hat eine "echte" ip des hostnetzes.. also eine 192.168.137.20 
<pragomer_1> ich hab bislang folgendes gemacht
<pragomer_1> meine /etc/exports :
<pragomer_1> /var/lib/tftp/ubuntu    *(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)
<pragomer_1> im unterordner ubuntu liegt der root-content der ubuntu-cd
<stevieh> pragomer_1: xplanet mit cloudmap und licht und schatten.
<pragomer_1> in meiner /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default 
<ShiroNeko> Hallo, mir ist aufgefallen dass postscreen bei mir in /var/log/syslog loggt, hätte das aber gerne in der mail.log. kann ich dem das an irgendeiner stelle sagen dass er ins mail.log schreiben soll?
<ShiroNeko> postconf -d gibt mir folgendes
<ShiroNeko> syslog_facility = mail
<ShiroNeko> syslog_name = ${multi_instance_name:postfix}${multi_instance_name?$multi_instance_name}
<LupusE> hi
<florian838> Hallo, gibt in nano eine Option, automatische Zeilenumbrüche zu aktivieren? (anstatt einer langen Zeile mit einem "$"-Zeichen) nano -w und " unset nowrap" in der .nanorc haben nicht funktioniert...
<k1l_> meta+l soll wohl klappen
<k1l_> oder ~/.nanorc   anlegen und da "set nowrap" reinschreiben
<frostschutz> florian838, ist das nicht standard? (nano ohne -w)
<florian838> "set nowrap" sorgt für keineZeilenumbrüche, steht zumindest so in der man-page. Also muss es doch eine Option geben, die das Gegenteil macht?
<florian838> frostschutz: In aktuelleren Versionen wohl nicht mehr...
<frostschutz> huh?
<frostschutz> florian838, betrachtest du texte oder schreibst du sie? der zeilenumbruch erfolgt erst bei veränderung
<florian838> frostschutz: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6k5u61n63mrw12t/nano_screenshot.jpg?dl=0 Das meine ich (ich bearbeite Dateien)
<mrkramps> florian838, du meinst das nano die zeile nicht umbricht?
<florian838> Ja, genau das
<mrkramps> florian838, musst du halt einstellen
<frostschutz> florian838, da wird mir nichts angezeigt
<florian838> Gerade im Internet gefunden: Die Zeile "set autowrap" in der .nanorc sogt genau für diese Funktion. Klappt jetzt :)
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> ist die neu?! sonst war das immer "set softwrap"
<florian838> Uups, meine ich natürlich auch ;) (set softwrap)
<mrkramps> und ich dacht schon, ich hab irgendwas was verpasst …
<bicket> meine boot Partition ist voll und mit autoremove laesst es sich nicht leeren was tun ? :O
<bekks> bicket: Kannst du uns mal die komplette Fehlermeldung in einen Pastebin schieben bitte?
<bicket> die ist leider schon weg, ich wollte update per gui installieren es sagte ich soll die boot partition leeren
<bicket> warte ich mach dist-upgrade
<mrkramps> bicket, was ist das problem? aktualisierung eben nochmal anstoßen
<bicket> warning: file-aligned section .text extends beyond end of file
<bicket> warning: checksum areas are greater than image size. Invalid section table?
<Eisblume> hi jemand hier, der beim installieren von Xubuntu helfen kann_
<mrkramps> Eisblume, liegt im bereich des möglichen
<k1l_> wo klemmt es denn?
<Eisblume> momentan beim partitionieren
<k1l_> wo genau?
<Eisblume> brauche eine /home und wurzelverzeichnis und den bootloader wollt ich eig auf einer eigenen partition haben (ggf später mdaten verschlüsseln) und da ich uefi auch noch hab, hab ich keine Ahnung ob das nich auch noch eine braucht
<Eisblume> D: schreck lass nach mein Deutsch
<ppq> zu uefi: aktivier im "bios"-setup den CSM (compatibility support module), den bios-emulationsmodus
<k1l_> / ca 10GB, der ganze rest dann für /home. /boot solltest du nicht zu klein machen. was spricht dagegen den installer das machen zu lassen?
<ppq> zur bootpartition: lass das einfach mit auf root. wenn du die rootpartition verschlüsseln willst solltest du eh neu installieren (musst du nicht, ist aber viel einfacher).
<Eisblume> Der normale installer mach eine Partition und ist fertig....
<ppq> home würde ich auch nicht auslagern, wozu auch. das ist nur sinnvoll, wenn du noch andere linuxdistributionen installieren willst, die das gleiche home haben sollen
<ppq> (oder wenn mans per NFS einbindet oder so späße)
<ppq> einfach alles auf eine partition und regelmäßig backups machen, fertig
<Eisblume> ne ich lager home nur gerne in eine andere partition aus (erstens da es empfohlen wird) zweitens da ich so System und Daten getrennt habe und nix schief gehen kann.
<ppq> natürlich kann was schiefgehen
<ppq> die trennung an sich bringt dir nichts
<ppq> nur wenn du es bräuchtest
<Eisblume> ok moment
<Eisblume> asu was ist wen ich linux neuinstallieren möchte? da ist es doch sinnvoller wen /home eine eigene partition bekommt?
<mrkramps> es spricht ebenso wenig gegen eine eingene partition für /home wie dafür
<Eisblume> naja dafür das neuinstallationen besser von der hand gehen und ich das system formatieren kann und neu drauf
<mrkramps> Eisblume, im Wiki-Artikel https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung/ ist ansich alles beschrieben
<mrkramps> von einer getrennten boot-partition würde ich aber abraten
<mrkramps> oder die reichlich groß machen
<Eisblume> aus welchem grund?
<mrkramps> steht im artikel ;)
<Eisblume> muss ja nur der bootloader rein
<mrkramps> Eisblume, also die efi boot partition?
<mrkramps> weil in /boot residieren auch die kernel
<Eisblume> ne efi ist ja für efi :D   (200mb)  /boot ist der kernel (300mb) 
<Eisblume> also zwei partitionen
<mrkramps> Eisblume, du wärst halt nicht der erste, dem /boot irgendwann volläuft
<bekks> Was bei 300M schnell passiert.
<Eisblume> Also
<Eisblume> ./efi (200mb); /boot (+system) (800gb); /home (1tb)    also so dann besser?
<mrkramps> 88GB für / ?!?!
<mrkramps> *800GB
<Eisblume> ehh
<Eisblume> 800gb fürs wurzelsystem
<Eisblume> samt boot
<ppq> ... einfach alles in / und man ist flexibel
<Eisblume> ja :D
<mrkramps> das ist bescheuert
<Eisblume> Warum?
<mrkramps> das wurzelverzeichnis braucht normalerweise so 10gb
<mrkramps> selbst wenn man alles mögliche zum rumtesten installiert, sollten 20gb dick reichen
<Eisblume> mit der zeit füllt es sich aber...   (da ich momentan umziehe von einer festplatte auf die andere, und es anscheinend nicht gescheit geht ohne neuinstallation) hab ich auf meiner momentan / 32 GB drin
<ppq> also mein /usr ist 17 GB groß und ich hab nicht viel kram installiert ;)
<mrkramps> ppq, schön die alten kernelversionen noch drauf?
<ppq> ne
<bekks> Uralte Header?
<mrkramps> die meinte ich
<Eisblume> ich hab logs drin die gigabyte groß sind ka wofür die sind....
<ppq> auch nicht, das räume ich regelmäßig auf
<bekks> Eisblume: Na dann solltest du prüfen wofür die da sind.
<mrkramps> gigabyte-große logs bedeuten eigentlich immer, dass irgendwo auf deinem system die kacke am dampfen ist
<Eisblume> :D
<Eisblume> bin da in so 2min wieder da, schließ eben meine "alte" Festplatte an
<Eisblume> syslog ist z.b. 486mb groß
<Eisblume> kern.log.1 ist 3,5GB groß
<mrkramps> Eisblume, also kurz vorm supergaus
<mrkramps> --s
<Eisblume> ufw.log.1 ist 3,5GB
<Eisblume> kern.log 2,3GB
<Eisblume> Das heißt nun? :D
<mrkramps> Eisblume, dass du dir die logs mal GANZ dringend ansehen solltest
<Eisblume> welche genau und nach was sollte ich gucken?
<mrkramps> Eisblume, nach den sich ständig wiederholenden fehlermeldungen
<mrkramps> syslog ist ein guter anfang
<Eisblume> Fehlermedlungen haben welchen tag?
<Eisblume> btw momentan bin ich im Live system ^^
<Eisblume> http://pastebin.com/c5tYduM3   das hier wiederholt sich glaube ich
<Eisblume> naja hoffe neuinstallation auf anderer festplatte ändert es ^^
<bekks> "this page has been removed".
<Eisblume> http://pastebin.com/raw/c5tYduM3
<bekks> Das ist wie bei Windows. Einfach mal sinnfrei neuinstallieren ohne Fehlermeldungen zu lesen :P
<bekks> Drei völlig irrelevante Zeilen von UFW.
<Eisblume> Windows hatte ich vorher... bis ich bei Win10 entgeistert aufgegeben hab
<Eisblume> ok aber 95% der log besteht aus diesen Zeilen XD
<mrkramps> Eisblume, dann sollte man für UFW mal das log level auf "low" setzen
<bekks> Gut, dann weisst du auch was das Problem ist. :)
<Eisblume> das er zuviel UFW AUDIT loggt? :D
<bekks> Ja.
<steffen_> darf ich hier mal fragen ob sich hier jemand mit dem programm rosegarden etwas auskennt?
<Eisblume> wo stell ich des ein?
<mrkramps> das herauszufinden sollte ein leichtes sein
<Eisblume> ok, nun zum ursprünglichen :D  Wurzelverzeichnis 40gb und rest /home? (abzüglich des uefi partition)
<mrkramps> Eisblume, du hast zwei festplatten?
<bekks> Wenn du eh neuinstallierne willst, verstehe ich nicht warum wir uns mit alten Logs beschäftigen. :P
<Eisblume> eine bzw ja schon zwei (erste Festplatte soll nen Windows wieder drauf, und das Linux soll umziehen zur zweiten (ich will aber kein Bootmischmasch))
<Eisblume> Damit mir der speicher nicht wieder von logs geklaut wird? :D
<mrkramps> Eisblume, und die Linux-Platte ist 2TB groß?
<bekks> Entweder willst du ein Dualboot == Bootmischmasch, oder du willst jedes Mal die Platten tauschen.
<Eisblume> 1,5TB momentan und will umziehen auf 2TB
<Eisblume> ja PLatten tauschen XD
<bekks> Ich meine bei jedem Boot.
<Eisblume> ja, bzw. im uefi bootmanager den jeweilige asuwählen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Platte ausbauen, andere einbauen.
<Eisblume> hm, Linux von 1te auf 2te ziehen, hierzu will ich auf der zweiten Linux neuinstallieren, auf die erste kommt wieder Windows drauf allerdings wird es nicht ohne formatieren derer gehen da ich nur ne OEM windows hab und ich hierzu die WiederherstellungsCDs nehmen muss. so ca. solls werden
<mrkramps> Eisblume, dann solltest du windows erst installieren
<Eisblume> hm
<mrkramps> der windows installer überschreibt den grub bootloader
<Eisblume> ist aber ja auf einer andere PLatteß
<Eisblume> ?
<Eisblume> und zwei bootloader vertragen sich nicht?
<mrkramps> und wie willst du dann auswählen, was du booten möchtest?
<Eisblume> Übers Uefi/ Bios
<mrkramps> komfortabel hört sich das nicht an, aber damit habe ich auch keine erfahrungen
<Eisblume> Ja das ist aber nicht so schlimm da ich die meiste Zeit eh mit Linux unterwegs sein werd und nur speziele spiele mal ab und zu dort spielen werd (WIndows hat leider spiele mäßig immernoch die bessere Performance)
<mrkramps> Eisblume, hast du dir über die größe deiner swap-partition schon gedanken gemacht?
<Eisblume> 16GB hab ich erstmal veranschlagt
<mrkramps> verwendest du denn sowas wie suspend-to-disk bei dem gerät?
<Eisblume> ja
<mrkramps> und du hast 16GB arbeitsspeicher?
<Eisblume> ab und zu, lass den dann wieder aufwachen und iwas automatisch ausführen (und ausm Schlafen aufwecken ist einfach als automatisch zu starten)   jap
<mrkramps> ok, dann passt das mit swap so
<Eisblume> Ist nur die Frage mit uefi wurzel und home
<Eisblume> uefi 200mb   wurzel iwas und home den rest
<mrkramps> hattest du dich nicht schon entschieden? /boot/efi 200MB, / 40GB, /home Rest - Swap 16GB
<Eisblume> ja bin nur unentschlossen ob das mit dem Wurzelverzeichniss so hin haut
<k1l_> /40gb ist zu viel
<mrkramps> keine ahnung, was du ins system installieren willst
<k1l_> slebst mit allem latex kram und so kommt man gerade auf 10GB
<Eisblume> latex werd ich später noch benötigen....
<mrkramps> Eisblume, da wir alle sagen, dass 40GB zuviel ist, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass das reichen wird
<k1l_> ja was willst du denn da alles installieren?
<Eisblume> okidoki :)   falls nicht werd ich wohl es umpartitionieren müssen nachträglich ^^   
<Eisblume> (Latex, Programmierumgebungen, graphic apis, diverse größere programme wie Libreoffice, spiele, wine, und son Zeug
<mrkramps> Eisblume, spiele gehen normalerweise alle nach /home
<k1l_> wie gesagt: ein desktop mit allem (libreoffice, 3 webbrowser, thunderbird, allem latex kram etc etc etc. kommt auf gerade mal 10GB. und das ist schon viel
<Eisblume> ok
<k1l_> denk nicht in windows regionen, wo alleine windows schon 30GB fürs system braucht
<Eisblume> XD  ok ok :DD
<Eisblume> Dann werd ich das überproportionierte nehmen (sicher ist sicher und wen nicht die Logs mit ihren gigabytes wieder rumspinnen)
<Eisblume> also 40gb
<mrkramps> wenn du merkst, dass die 40GB niemals voll werden, dann lösch später einfach die swap-partition hinten weg, vergrößer /home und pack dir eine swap-datei nach /
<k1l_> wenn die logs GB fressen dann ist eh was faul. und ob du dann 5GB, 10GB oder 40GB oder 100GB / hast ist auch egal, weil die soviel nehmen wie da ist :)
<Eisblume> (Die logs sind nur  faul weil die zu 95% aus dem hier bestehen: http://pastebin.com/raw/c5tYduM3)
<Eisblume> *voll
<stevieh> firewoll
<k1l_> eigene firewallregeln?
<Eisblume> eh nicht ganz
<mrkramps> noe, ist alles wegen logging
<mrkramps> ufw loggt standardmäßig auf log level "high"
<mrkramps> entweder log level "low" oder eben gar kein logging verwenden
<mrkramps> dann passiert sowas auch nicht
<Eisblume> Firewall war Gufw
<mrkramps> hm, sollte ich vielleicht mal im wikiartikel ergänzen
<Eisblume> Die Firmware dieses Rechners hat den Installer im UEFI-Modus gestartet, aber scheinbar existieren weitere Betriebssysteme auf dem Rechner, die im »BIOS-Kompatibilitätsmodus« installiert wurden. Wenn Sie mit der Debian-Installation im UEFI-Modus fortfahren, könnte es später problematisch werden, eines der anderen Betriebssysteme im BIOS-Modus zu starten.
<Eisblume> Sollte jetzt was machen?
<Eisblume> (Bios installation schein die von der alten zu sein (wurde auf einem anderen pc installiert))
<k1l_> welches debian?
<Eisblume> Xubuntu eig.
<k1l_> eigentlich?
<Eisblume> ja debian scheint ja falsch zu sein
<k1l_> also was ist da denn installiert auf dem gerät und was willst du da gerade installieren?
<Eisblume> Ich bin im Live system (usb stick)  habe angeschlossen ein Platte mit lauffähigem Xubuntu und eine leere Platte.
<Eisblume> und möchte auf der leeren Platte ebenfalls Xubuntu installieren
<k1l_> wie hast du das xubuntu auf der platte installiert? im uefi modus oder im legacy/bios modus?
<k1l_> weil ein umschalten des bios modus macht das vorher installierte OS erstmal nicht mehr bootbar.
<Eisblume> auf der alten im legacy/ bios
<Eisblume> bootloader in die uefi partition oder allgemein im sdb?
<Eisblume> ok ist egal was ich wähle landet immer in der uefi partition
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-25
<husky_> #revonlutionary
<husky_> hi
<DHM> Hi, ist mittlerweile bekannt welche PHP version mit 16.04 ausgeliefert wird?
<ppq> es gibt momentan php7.0 pakete
<ppq> 7.0.3
<DHM> Laut dem da, sinds noch beide: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=php
<DHM> Hab gelesen die streiten irgendwie noch drum.
<ppq> 5.6.17 gibt es auch, ja
<ppq> aber da mit 7.0.3 die current stable verfügbar ist, ist doch alles gut
<ppq> das metapaket "php" hängt ab von php7.0
<DHM> leider laufen die projekte noch nicht mit php7, und da ein serverumzug ansteht, ist die frage, noch 2 monate warten oder noch 14.04
<ppq> mit 14.04 kaufst du dir drei weitere jahre, also klar, wieso nicht
<k1l> produktionsserver auf 16.04? nicht empfehlenswert
<ppq> jo, wenn 16.04 dann erst wenns released ist :D
<DHM> An anderer stelle hab ich gelesen dass sie es ungern mit zwei php versionen ausliefern wollen, von daher bin ich unsicher ob php 5.6 bei der final noch dabei ist. Selbst beim feature freeze vorn paar Tagen hamse da ne ausnahme für PHP gemacht.
<ppq> deinen kram auf php7 porten musst du ja eh. kannst ja jetzt damit anfangen und dann in zwei monaten entscheiden ob das schon reif ist
<DHM> ja klar irgendwann muss ich das tun, sagt sich halt immer leichter als es ist.
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige kurz Hilfe beim Erstellen eines bootfähigen usbsticks um auf mein intel nuc xubuntu zu installieren. Ich hab mit unetbootin jetzt schon ein paar mal versucht den 15.04 netinstall_x64 auf den Stick zu installieren. Laut Programm ist alles ok. Kein Fehler. Aber wenn ich dann versuche den Stick zu booten , wird darauf nichts gefunden. Ich habs auch auf meinem normalen Rechner versucht. Findet auch nix. Wie kann ich das be
<Lembert> heben?
<k1l> mit welchem program?
<Lembert> unetbootin
<k1l> nimm mal den ubuntu disk creator oder direkt dd
<Lembert> dd if=ubuntu16.04mini.iso of=\dev\sda
<Lembert> brauchts da noch irgendwelche optionen?
<Lembert> oder muss die fat partition sda1 angegeben werden?
<k1l> nein, direkt auf den stick. nicht in die partition. sei nur sicher, dass sda auch der stick ist. sonst zerballerst du dir deine platte
<k1l> und keine backslashes.
<k1l> ist das ein windows?
<Lembert> sda ist komischerweise mein usbstick, hab gerade im gparted nachgeguckt
<Lembert> nein ich bin hier an nem ubuntu rechner
<ppq> tipp mal im terminal:    lsblk
<ppq> da siehst du die gerätedateien und wie viel rauf passt
<ppq> und: 15.04? 16.04?
<ppq> ich hoffe du meinst 14.04 oder 15.10 ;)
<damnshoes> Muss ich bei der Installation von Ubuntu 15.10 auf eine SSD etwas beachten oder ist weitere Konfiguration nötig?
<nagetier> damnshoes, nö, einfach installieren
<damnshoes> nagetier: Kurz und bündig. Vielen Dank :)
<nagetier> damnshoes, könntest hier nochmal lesen - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/ , das Thema "Auslagerung" könnte noch brauchbar sein, ist aber nicht verpflichtend, muss du entscheiden, was nötig empfindest
<nagetier> damnshoes, Ubuntu erkennt die SSD bei der Installation und erledigt schon viele Dinge passend
<damnshoes> nagetier: Okay, ich stöbere dort mal etwas rum. Man findet sonst bei Recherchen nur uralte Artikel von denen man nie weiß ob sie noch relevant sind. Nochmals Danke.
<nagetier> sehr gerne
<stevieh> einfach installieren. 
<k1l> da gibts die haarstreubensden mythen die von unausgereiften ssds zu beginn der ssd zeiten rühren. einfach installieren. allignen tut der installer und gparted schon eh gut. ubuntu erkennt die ssd und macht nen batched trim und ext4 kann mit ssds umgehen.
<stevieh> ich hab 2010 meine erste 256 Gig SSD im Laptop gehabt, mit dem damals aktuellen ubuntu. Ohne nachzudenken einfach rein. Die geht heute noch ohne probleme.
<k1l> ja die probleme gabs mit den frühen versionen. und mit leuten die 10mla am tag die ganze platte dd haben.
<damnshoes> Gibt es eurerseits auch keine Empfehlungen/Warnungen bezüglich bestimmter Modelle?
<stevieh> sudo head -1 /etc/shadow | grep -q 'root:!:' && echo "You are eligible for #ubuntu-de support"
<k1l> kauf keine alte ssd auf ebay. sonst kannste alles kaufen. ist im vergleich zu ner hdd alles rattenschnel
<stevieh> ich glaub das ist für uns normalsterbliche alles egal.
<damnshoes> Super, ich habe mir nämlich vor einer Stunde eine Samsung 850 Pro geklickt
<frostschutz> mein beileid
<nagetier> damnshoes, geklickt, also gebraucht?
<damnshoes> nagetier: Nein, die ist neu
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> habe die, http://geizhals.de/sandisk-ultra-ii-240gb-sdssdhii-240g-g25-a1154831.html?hloc=at&hloc=de und die, http://geizhals.de/corsair-force-ls-120gb-cssd-f120gbls-a993739.html?hloc=at&hloc=de - bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden
<nagetier> damnshoes, achte vor der Installation auf die Firmware und aktualisiere die ggf.
<frostschutz> bei geizhals kann man schön filtern und die gurken mit nahe-null IOPS rauswerfen
<frostschutz> beim Rest kann man dann eigentlich fast nichts falsch machen
<nagetier> frostschutz, warum kam das Beileid zur 850 Pro?
<ppq> teuer ;)
<nagetier> joa
<ppq> selbst im angebot gerade
<ppq> aber wenn mans hat ists ne gute wahl
<nagetier> kommt bei denen nicht auch alle Nase lang eine neue FW heraus?
<damnshoes> Ich fand die lange Garantie bei dem Teil relativ sexy, aber noch könnte ich die Bestellung stornieren
<nagetier> ist imho ein gutes Argument, jo
<frostschutz> also eine lange garantie hätte mir bei meiner SSD nix gebracht, wenn die eingeht kommt ne größere für weniger geld. die preise dürfen aber gerne noch auf/unter HDD-niveau fallen :)
<nagetier> damnshoes, nach MTBF könnte man noch filtern.. ppq ist das aber erfahrener
<nagetier> da*
<damnshoes> letztendlich seid ihr zumindest alle erfahrener als ich. Ich hatte noch nie eine SSD und bin entsprechend für Empfehlungen dankbar
<nagetier> damnshoes, IOPS sind das war du willst bei einer SSD
<nagetier> was*
<nagetier> und bist mit der 850 Pro sicherlich gut bedient
<RDX4OO> damnshoes, bei Amazon ist gerade die Samsung 850 Pro im Anebot. vielleicht interessiert es dich ja.
<RDX4OO> Angebot
<damnshoes> RDX400: Genau das Angebot habe ich genutzt^^
<RDX4OO> damnshoes, freut mich zu hören :) 
<Eisblume> Hi jemand daß
<Eisblume> ?
<k1l> vielleicht :)
<nagetier> sammel dich nochmal
<Eisblume> :D  Bräuchte ein wenig Hilfe 
<bekks> Hier ist das automatische Anfragesystem. Aktuell ist niemand da. Bitte hinterlassen sie ihre Frage. Wenn möglich, wird ihnen dann bei nächster Gelegenheit geholfen.
<Eisblume> Folgendes:   Hab meine Daten von einer alten Festplatte per Live system auf eine neue verschoben. Nun neustart mit dem neuen zeig mir ein "leeres" home, nur das kopierte nicht...
<bekks> Das ist ein Satz ohne.
<Eisblume> Sind zwei ;)
<bekks> Die eigentliche Probleme ist leider nicht.
<Eisblume> Sätze
<Eisblume> ?
<bekks> Schreib mal zwei Sätze mit zwei Problembeschreibungen. Und ohne . zu vergewaltigen.
<Eisblume> Ok mein /home wird nicht angezeigt. Nur ein "leeres".
<bekks> Ich wette darauf, dass dein /home korrekt angezeigt wird.
<bekks> Ansonsten könntest du dich nicht einloggen.
<bekks> Wohin hast du das alte home denn kopiert?
<Eisblume> WIe gesagt es wird ein "jungfräuliches" angezeigt nur nicht das kopierte
<Eisblume> einfach auf die partition wo /home ist
<Eisblume> mit rsync
<k1l> hast du die mit dem liveystem in die gemountete festplatte kopiert oder in das /home vom live system?
<bekks> Ich möchte einen absooluten Verzeichnisnamen unter dem dein altes /home nun zu finden ist.
<nagetier> Eisblume, ist /home denn genauso eingebunden wie zuvor?
<Eisblume> gemountete, nach dieser Anleitung: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen/   allerdings
<Eisblume> BLO?
<Eisblume> ß
<Eisblume> das neue /home ist verschlüsselt und das alte wars nicht...
<bekks> Nenn uns doch einfach mal den absoluten Pfad unter dem die Kopie jetzt zu finden ist.
<Eisblume> Im Livesystem ist die Kopie unter /media/xxxx/home  zu finden (glaub ich)  und das jetzige ist unter /home
<bekks> Nenn uns DEN ABSOLUTEN PFAD.
<Eisblume> wobei das jetzige ja nicht das ist was ich haben will
<bekks> Herrje. Das Home deines Users ist NICHT /home, sondern WAS?
<bekks> Wie oft soll ich noch fragen, wohin du das kopiert hast?
<Eisblume> momentan /home/Eisblume
<bekks> Und WOHIN hast du das alte /home/Eisblume kopiert?
<Eisblume> nach einem gemounteten Ordner...
<bekks> WOHIN?
<bekks> 5. Mal gefragt.
<Eisblume> sudo rsync --stats --progress --numeric-ids -axAhHSP  /mnt/alt/ /mnt/neu/ 
<Eisblume> So wars
<bekks> Ok, ist mir egal. Wer 5x nicht antworten will.
<Eisblume> Ja WAS willst den wissen :D
<Eisblume> Ich habe den obrigen Befehl zum kpoieren genommen
<bekks> Ich habe Dir 5x die selbe Frage gestellt, und 5x unterschiedliche Antworten bekommen.
<bekks> Ich habe weder gefragt mit welchem Befehl du kopiert hast, noch sonstwas.
<bekks> Ist mir aber egal.
<Eisblume> Wobei alt die Partition vom alten home war und neu die partition von der neuen war
<k1l> Eisblume: war das entschlüselt beim kopieren?
<Eisblume> Nein, das alte war ohne verschlüsselung, die neue ist mit
<k1l> war das neue zum zeitpunkt des kopierens entschlüsselt? 
<Eisblume> Im Livesystem sehe ich die home daten vom alten, im system drinn (neuem) sehe ich nur den jungfräulichen /home ordner aber NICHT den alten
<Eisblume> Das neue nicht glaub
<k1l> du kannst nicht in eine verschlüsseltes home kopieren, wenn du das nicht entschlüsselst
<k1l> das ist doch der sinn der verschlüsselung
<Eisblume> ok, stellt sich mir nur die Frage warum ich nicht die Daten sehen also die Kopie? Sondern die nur übers Livesystem
<bekks> Sagte man dir gerade.
<Eisblume> Nein
<bekks> Doch.
<Eisblume> Ich sehe momentan den neuen /home aber NIRGENDS die Kopie von der alten. Im Livesystem sehe ich auf derr Festplatte jedoch NUR die alten.
<bekks> Ok, du willst also auch nicht lesen, was man Dir schreibt.
<bekks> ICh bin endgültig raus aus der Numme.r
<Eisblume> Mit der Sichtbarkeit hat hier nirgends einer eine Antwort egschreiben....
<k1l> Eisblume: du musst das /home auf der festplatte erst entschlüsseln/öffnen bevor du da reinschreiben kannst beim kopieren
<Eisblume> Erklärt trotzdem nicht das es nicht sichtbar st
<k1l> weil du das nicht reingeschrieben hast in die parititon.
<k1l> ich weiß echt nicht wie man das noch erklären soll. 
<Eisblume> Wieso sehe ich dann die Daten auf der Partition über das Livesystem?
<Eisblume> oder sprich die Daten sind drauf bloß er weiß nicht, dass sie da sind?
<k1l> sie sind nicht in den verschlüsselten container geschrieben. also ist es vollkommen egal wo ode rwie die daten sind.
<Eisblume> Dann kann das System diese nicht sehen?
<Eisblume> und das Livesystem sieht den verschlüsselten Container nicht?
<k1l> du weißt was ein verschlüsseltes /home ist?
<Eisblume> nicht im Detail aber in Ansätzen schon
<k1l> wenn das jeder depp mit einer live cd einfach direkt sehen würde wäre das doch idiotisch, oder?
<Eisblume> ja
<k1l> also
<Eisblume> das ist klar aber andersherum?
<k1l> also musst du das beim mounten entschlüsseln. damit du eben darein schreiben kannst
<Eisblume> Wie würde ich dies tun?
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Automatically
<k1l> oder hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung/
<k1l> zu rsync solltest du dir auch noch das hier angucken https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync/#Vorab-zur-Syntax wegen der tailingslashes
<Eisblume> Das Englische und das Deutsche unterscheiden sich schon irgendwie sehr :D
<Eisblume> Danke für den rsync syntax link, wusst ich vorher nicht (auch wens total logisch ist)
<Eisblume> http://fenon.de/dateien-aus-verschluesseltem-home-verzeichnis-kopieren-und-loeschen/    ist das hier brauchbar?
<k1l> ich setze das selber nicht ein. wenn das hier keiner weiß wirst du dich selber mit der sache vertraut machen müssen
<Eisblume> ok, ich probiers dann mal ^^  (schiefgehen kann ja nix :D schlimmstensfalls Linux neuinstallieren und Daten erneut (aber dann anders) kopieren)
<frostschutz> Eisblume, weiß nicht ob ich dein Problem richtig verstanden habe, aber wenn du dir Dateien unter die Verschlüsselung kopiert hast dann kannst du das im laufenden System umkopieren. Darfst nur das .Private nicht kaputt machen dabei
<Eisblume> frostschutz: ich sehe die kopierten Daten ja nicht :(
<Eisblume> Nicht vom laufendem System aus
<frostschutz> Eisblume, hattest du mal dein lsblk gezeigt?
<Eisblume> Was wird den benötigt? :D
<frostschutz> terminal, sudo lsblk, und das nach paste.ubuntu.com oder so
<Eisblume> http://pastebin.com/raw/VeZPGZkt
<frostschutz> Eisblume, und 'sudo mount'?
<Eisblume> ergibt eine lange Liste :D
<Eisblume> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15201411/
<frostschutz> Eisblume, und du hast von der Live-CD aus zeug nach /mnt/wasweissich/eisblume/ kopiert?
<Eisblume> nicht einfach so
<Eisblume> aber im prinzip partition alt auf partition neu
<Eisblume> hab die alte home partition gemountet und die neue und da rsync von alt zu neu
<Eisblume> *und dann
<bekks> frostschutz: Er hat beim Kopieren von der Livecd aus das Home auf der Platte nicht entschlüsselt.
<Eisblume> genau
<frostschutz> Eisblume, mkdir ~/bind-mount ; sudo mount --bind ~ ~/bind-mount ; ls -la ~/bind-mount/ ; ist da dein krempel?
<frostschutz> ach warte, das geht schief
<frostschutz>  mkdir ~/bind-mount ; sudo mount --bind /home ~/bind-mount ; ls -la ~/bind-mount/eisblume/
<Eisblume> Was wäre den einfach, wen ich jetzt da ich ja drin bin einfach meinen Krempel kopiere und dann übers Livesystem den alten Kopierkramm lösche?
<frostschutz> ist der krams überhaupt da?
<Eisblume> Zeigt mir meine Sachen an ja
<frostschutz> Dann könntest du das auf jeden Fall schonmal in dein home kopieren also rsync -va ~/bind-mount/eisblume/. ~/. oder sowas - dazu sollte aber auf /home >50% Platz frei sein, weil dann alles doppelt ist erstmal
<Eisblume> Eine Sache vorher
<frostschutz> und das überschreibt alle configs im aktuellen home ;)
<Eisblume> er zeigt mir mit dem ls auch dies hier an: lrwxrwxrwx  1 samuel samuel    32 Feb 24 23:01 .ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/samuel/.ecryptfs   und das ist ja neu geht das?
<frostschutz> hä?
<Eisblume> ja :D
<Eisblume> also dieses ecrypt zeug
<frostschutz> ich kenne ecryptfs leider nur sehr oberflächlich
<frostschutz> ich weiß z.B. nicht ob /home/xyz normalerweise leer ist auf einem /home/.ecryptfs/xyz/ system
<Eisblume> Ok, Danke :))  hab einiges gelernt :D aber ich glaub am sichersten und einfachsten ist einfach jetzt von der alten wieder im laufendem system reinkopieren und dann dass schiefgelaufene über live löschen? geht das?
<frostschutz> wenns leer ist brauchst du das live nicht mehr, da kannst es einfach verschieben statt kopieren und am ende das bind-mount wieder wegmachen
<frostschutz> wenns nicht leer ist musst du aufpassen
<Eisblume> mit leer ist was gemeint?
<frostschutz> du hast dir zeug in /home/eisblume reinkopiert, die frage ist ob das vorher leer war oder nicht. falls nicht kanns sein daß du ein problem hast wenn du es dann jetzt leer machst. ich weiss nicht ob ecryptfs in /home/eisblume noch irgendwas einlagert oder ob das alles in /home/.ecryptfs/eisblume liegt
<frostschutz> die frage müsste jemand beantworten der selbst mit ecryptfs unterwegs ist ;)
<Eisblume> Hm das kann ich nicht genau sagen :D ich hab Xubuntu neuinstalliert, dann alten zur neuen home kopiert, gebootet  und gesehen, dass ich das kopierte nicht sehe
<Eisblume> Wobei das alte NIcht verschlüsselt war aber das neue schon 
<frostschutz> naja, wenn du noch ne kopie hast, kann ja nichts schiefgehen
<Eisblume> jap ^^
<frostschutz> und die konfigurationsdateien usw. dürfen auch überschrieben werden?
<Eisblume> an sich ja
<frostschutz> und wieviel platz ist belegt in deinem /home laut df /home?
<Eisblume> 21% sollten ca. 380GB sein
<frostschutz> wenn >50% frei dann mach das rsync und gut
<Eisblume> ok, danke :)
<Eisblume> achsooo wie ist das mit config datein von laufenden programmen? 
<frostschutz> mach so viel wie möglich zu ... insb. firefox, thunderbird 
<Eisblume> okidoki :)
<x2xx3x> hi, ich möchte einen markierten Text aus einer PDF-Datei, welcher sich über 2 Seiten erstreckt ausdrucken. Ohne jedoch den Begin der ersten Seite und den Schluss der 2. Seite. Die "Auswahl"  die ich drucken möchte ist jedoch nicht anwählbar. http://imgur.com/VqO2kOY
<ppq> würde es mit gimp öffnen, gewünschtes rauskopieren und in en neues "bild" packen, das dann drucken
<ppq> wenns zu umständlich ist, beide seiten drucken und damit leben dass oben und unten noch was steht
<ppq> sowas advancetes kann evince halt nich
<x2xx3x> gg
<x2xx3x> ich bin nicht sicher ob es an envince liegt.. ich mach den Dialog ausm Firefox mittels STRG+P auf.
<x2xx3x> envince ruckelt mir zu blöde beim scrollen
<x2xx3x> danke jedenfalls - mit sreenshots und so... das war mein weg bisher. Aber mal ehrlich ne Lösung für ein Büro ist das nicht.
<ppq> yep
<x2xx3x> :)
<ppq> hm, weiß gar nicht wie das aussieht mit dem adobe dings, ob das für linux noch unterstützt wird.
<ppq> vielleicht kann der ja sowas
<ppq> hm ne, ist wohl am ende
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-26
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Habe mir kernelshark (per apt-get) installiert und wenn ich nun versuche es zu starten, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15204677/
<Anticom> Ich wunder mich halt, was kernelshark mit trace-cmd will. Laut man page liest das Programm standardmäßig trace.dat und die habe ich. Selbst wenn ich kernelshark -i trace.dat aufrufe, bleibt der fehler der gleiche
<Anticom> Kennt jemand das Problem und bestenfalls auch schon die Lösung? :)
<nagetier> Anticom, trace-cmd ist als zusätzliches Paket vorhanden
<Anticom> nagetier: trace-cmd habe ich ebenfalls installiert. Damit wird trace.dat ja geschrieben
<nagetier> auch wenn du dich wunderst, ich würde es nachinstallieren :)
<nagetier> ok
<Anticom> Und nu?
<nagetier> Anticom, wie erstellst du die trace.dat ?
<Anticom> sudo trace-cmd record -e 'all' script
<Anticom> und dann sudo chown usr:grp trace.dat
<nagetier> Anticom, ich bin raus, habe keine Ahnung
<nagetier> Anticom, rufst du kernelshark denn auch mit sudo auf?
<Anticom> nagetier: trace.dat gehört ja jetzt mir
<Anticom> hatte es auch mal mit sudo probiert --> gleiches problem
<nagetier> ja, mir ist nicht klar ob das nötig ist
<nagetier> ok
<Anticom> nagetier: ja war auch meine vermutung, deshalb hatte ich's schon probiert :)
<nagetier> sehr schön
<mone> Hallo zusammen, ich weiß dass thema passt nur sekundär hier rein, allerdings habe ich schon alle googleeintäge mehrmals durchgelesen und verbringe nun schon eine gute woche an diesem problem. Folgendes: ich habe den owncloud-server auf rasbian installiert. Dyn-dns eingerichtet, portweiterleitung eingerichtet über https. ich bekomme es aber nicht hin, owncloud über das internet zu erreichen. lokal funktioniert es. ich habe es mit 
<mone> hat jemand vll eine idee und hat schon mal so was gemacht? würde mich sehr freuen
<LetoThe2nd> mone: #ubuntu-de-offtopic bitte - da raspbian. danke sehr.
<Anticom> mone: eventuell solltest du auch mal in ##networking fragen. Denke mal, du musst die ports auch durchreichen in deiner router-config ;)
<Space> Hallo Ich habe Ubuntu Installiert und an jeder ecke am Bildschirm "also ueberall" am Rand  ist was abgeschnitten Aufloesung aendern bringt irgentwie nichts hat irgentwer tipps um den Bildschirm richtig zu skalieren? 
<raSAM> Space: Mit ner AMD GraKa?
<Space> nein meine grafikkarte ist eine nvidia geforce 315
<Space> ich seh nichtmal die taskleiste oben
<k1l_> hast du den nvidia treiber installiert?
<raSAM> Space: Schau mal nach den Overscaleoptionen im Nvidea Treiber
<Space> ja ich hab den nvidia treiber installiert aber das hat auch net viel gebracht
<k1l_> geht mal in systemsteuerung, software und aktualisierungen, letzter tab
<Space> eigtl. garnichts
<Space> Da sind kaum einstellungen im Nvidia Treiber :(
<Space> Ich hab den doch installiert
<ppq> das kann auch eine monitoreinstellung sein
<ppq> ist das ein TV?
<ppq> da gibts sowas oft
<ppq> ist in den einstellungen praktischerweise immer total missverständlich benannt
<k1l_> also hast du den nvidia installiert? aus den ubuntu repos? dann öffne mal die nvidia settings einstelltungen. da gibts eine option das bild größer zu machen als das was der output wirklich ist.
<Fuchs> Space: nvidia-settings aufmachen, Bildschirm, overscan 
<Space> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=94544718
<Space> auf dem screen sieht man nichts von meinem problem das ist ja der witz
<Space> redest du von den Nvidia X Server Settings?
<k1l_> Space: dann mal den nvidia settings aufmachen. da gibts die option das bild größer zu machen als der output eigentlich ist.
<raSAM> Dann wie ppq sagt schau im Monitor/TV obs da Overscale bzw. Overscan settings gibt
<Space> ok ich versuchs mal
<Space> worauf? http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=19052113
<Space> da sind jetzt die Settings
<Space> *Einstellungen
<Space> Ich hab auch alles geupdated usw.
<k1l_> ja guck mal bei x server display configuration. oder bei 3 eintrag
<k1l_> irgendwo hast du zuviel auflösung eingestellt
<Space> Ich hab nen grossen Bildschirm das ist eigtl ein Fernseher
<Space> aber unter windows gehts
<Space> ich hab auch schon am Fernseher geguckt was ich machen kann
<Space> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=77681793
<k1l_> und wieviel kann dein tv?
<Space> ich habs gefunden wo genau?http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=77681793
<k1l_> click mal auf advanced unten
<Space> ok dann bekomm ich das...
<Space> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=28374863
<k1l_> und welche auflösung kann der tv?
<frostschutz> fernseher schneiden gern eigenständig was ab, gegen schwarze balken... kann man dann evtl. am fernseher selber einstellen
<Space> 1920 X 1080 ist maximale einstellun angezeigt, der Fernseher schneidet nichts ab. hab schon in allen einstellungen geguckt 
<Space> ist 16:9
<Space> was soll ich jetzt tun?
<k1l_> Space: was ist denn die auflösung, die der tv kann?
<Fragensteller> Hallo, kann mir jemand mit meinen Soundproblemen helfen? Alsa kommuniziert mit der Karte, jedoch höre ich nichts. Habe den Acer Aspire E5 773G Laptop.
<Fragensteller> 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<Fragensteller>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0x94220000 irq 141
<k1l_> Space: und wenn der auch 1920x1080 (fullhd) kann, dann kannste mal gucken beim fernseher ob du da zwischen 16:9 und verschiednen formaten umstellen kannst
<Fragensteller> erkennen tut er sie auch....
<k1l_> Fragensteller: alsa? nicht pulseaudio? guck mal in den soundsettings ob das was gemutet ist und welches ausgabedevice da markiert ist
<Space> Der Underscan hat was gebracht jetzt ist der Bildschirm zentriert jetzt habe ich schwarze Raender
<Space> aber ich kann jetzt wenigstens schonmal alles sehen 
<Fragensteller> habe pulseaudio glaube ich gar nicht drauf. was meinst du mit ausgabedevice?
<k1l_> Fragensteller: was für ein ubuntu ist das denn genau?
<Fragensteller> 12.4
<Fragensteller> sorry 14.04
<k1l_> und desktop?
<Fragensteller> gnome
<Space> wie bekomm ich dir schwarzen raender jetzt weg. einer da ne Idee am Fernseher hab ich nochmal alle moeglichkeiten ausprobiert
<Fragensteller> wenn das der desktop ist :D
<k1l_> Fragensteller: open rechts click auf den lautsprecher, klangeinstellungen.
<Fragensteller> ok
<k1l_> bei anwendungen gucken, dass da nichts gemutet ist. dann im ersten tab gucken welches ausgabedevice markiert/ausgewählt ist und ob es gemutet ist
<k1l_> wenn das nicht hilft kannste mal in den alsamixer gucken ob es da gemutet ist
<Fragensteller> also da ist nicht gemutet und im alsamixer habe ich auch schon geschaut
<Fragensteller> auf ubuntuusers ist ne anleitung der ich gefolgt bin
<Space> okey hat geklappt ich danke dir recht herzlich 
<Fragensteller> da soll ich nach modul parametern suchen und diese hier /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf einfügen
<Fragensteller> könnte möglicherweise das sein: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<Fragensteller> aber ich finde alsa-base.conf nicht
<Fragensteller> habe aber auch schon gelesen das es reichen würde wenn ich den Namen des Laptops dort einfüge. Man muss scheinbar einige sachen ausprobieren. aber wenn ich nicht mal diese olle datei finde....
<k1l_> wenn es die datei dort nicht gibt kannst du sie einfach anlegen
 * k1l_ ist aber jetzt erstmal afk
<k0tze> Tag zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe meine Umgebungseinstellungen bei Gimp zu speichern? Ich muss bei jedem neustart den Werkzeugkasten und die restlichen Elemente erst einmal öffenen....
<frostschutz> k0tze, ich speichere das explizit nicht damit es bei jedem gimp start wieder "normal" ist
<k0tze> frostschutz: okay, ich würde es aber gerne speichern. nervt dich das nicht, die dialoge jedesmal neu hinzufügen zu müssen?
<frostschutz> k0tze, was fügst du denn da hinzu?
<k0tze> ebenen, werkzeugkasten, werkzeugeinstellungen
<frostschutz> das ist doch normal gar nichtw eg
<k0tze> bei mir schon, seit dem ersten start...
<k0tze> und ist auch jedesmal wieder weg
<schnuppi> k0tze: Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Werkzeugeinstellungen
<k0tze> vielen dank schnuppi!
<frostschutz> k0tze, Bei mir ist Englisch, aber da geht es so: Gimp starten, Edit -> Preferences -> Window Management (zweite von unten) -> Haken entfernen bei "Save Window Postitions on Exit", dann "Reset Window positions" to default values. Gimp beenden, Gimp starten, Windows -> Single Window Mode. Fenster maximieren, ggf. Rahmen nach Gusto verschieben, Edit -> Preferences -> Window Management -> "Save Window Positions Now". Gimp zumachen, 
<frostschutz> starten und es sollte wieder so erscheinen. Fenster verkleinern, Werkzeuge verschieben, zumachen, starten und sollte wieder so sein wie Default
<frostschutz> k0tze, da kann man sich dann (zumindest in bezug auf fenster/werkzeuganordnung) dann nichts mehr kaputt machen 
<k0tze> danke für die ausführliche erklärung frostschutz, dann kann ich mir ja jetzt meine standardeinstellung zusammenbauen
<Space> mein at geht nicht 
<Space> strg + alt + Q
<Space> funktioniert irgendwie nichtmehr unte rlinux
<Space> meine tastatur ist deutsch eingestellt 
<Space> unter strg + q schließe ist fenster
<koegs> Space: AltGr + Q
<frostschutz> klammeraffe heisst das... at, pfft :D
<Space> lol danke 
<lembert> Hallo, ich hab hier Ubuntu Gnome und möchte die Mauszeigergeschwindigkeit langsamer machen. Über das GUI Einstellungsmenü ists schon auf ganz langsam. Aber es ist leider noch zu schnell
<lembert> wie kann ich das noch langsamer machen?
<sdx23> lembert: xset --help
<Hinnerk> Hi. Ich habe einen Server (Ubuntu) und eine NAS. Kopiere gerade eine größere Menge Daten (ca. 50 GB) von der NAS auf den Server. Geschwindigkeit ist total am Boden (16,2 MB/sec) trotz durchgängig Gigabit-LAN. Wie kann ich eine Diagnose fahren, woran es liegt?
<Hinnerk> Da das Netzwerk und die NAS sonst keine Probleme haben, vermute ich, es liegt am Server.
<Hinnerk> Dieser ist noch reht neu und ich bin immer noch dabei diesen einzurichten. 
<Hinnerk> oh, äh, kopiere 255 GB :)
<Hinnerk> kann also etwas dauern bei dieser lumpigen geschwinigkeit.
<frostschutz> Hinnerk, tjaaa. das kann halt alles mögliche sein ;) noch andere rechner im netzwerk von/zu denen die kopie schneller ist?
<Hinnerk> klar, zu meinem laptop z.b.
<Hinnerk> aber was hilft das?
<Hinnerk> es muss ja zum server.
<jokrebel> Hinnerk: "durchgängig Gigabit" heißt, sämtliche Komponenten und die Verkabelung kann es tatsächlich? Nur "einer" der es nicht kann zieht das runter.
<Hinnerk> aber dieser sollte eigntlich flott sein.
<Hinnerk> Ja, alles Cat 6 kabel, dosen und equipment, inkl. switch.
<Hinnerk> und router.
<jokrebel> und auch alles NIC der beteiligten Geräte?
<Hinnerk> netzwerkadapter ebenfalls
<Hinnerk> ja
<frostschutz> Hinnerk, wenn du z.B. vom Laptop zum Server schnell kopieren kannst, vom NAS zum Server aber nicht, dann liegt es eher am NAS als am Server. Kannst du vom Laptop zum Server auch nicht schnell kopieren, vom NAS zum Laptop aber schon, dann liegts eher am Server ...
<Hinnerk> von nas zum lapi geht deutlich flotter.
<jokrebel> WLAN im Spiel?
<Hinnerk> nein.
<Hinnerk> alles kabelgebunden.
<Hinnerk> ordentlicher haushalt :)
<frostschutz> server mal ans laptopkabel hängen ;)
<Hinnerk> das liesse sich über das patchpanel durchaus realisieren. aber beide gehen dann in denselben switch.
<Hinnerk> und der lapi hat eigentlich nur eine "risikoquelle" mehr, nämlich das kabel von netzwerkdose zum patchpanel. der server hängt direkt am switch.
<Hinnerk> wie steht es denn mit der konfiguration des nics am server?
<jokrebel> und auch der Router kann GBit? Ost ist vielleicht auch "green mode" Energiesparmodus (10/100Mbit) geschalten?
<jokrebel> aber mal so zwischendurch. Wo soll da das Unbuntu-Support-Problem sein?
<Hinnerk> dmesg | grep nic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15208059
<Hinnerk> ich vermute etwas ist nicht richtig konfiguriert.
<Hinnerk> ich glaube eben icht, das es am netzwerk liegt. denn das hatte bisher keine probleme. der server ist neu und (netzwerkmäßig) lahm
<jokrebel> ..und läuft unter Ubuntu?
<Hinnerk> klar.
<Hinnerk> sonst wäre ich nicht hier :)
<jokrebel> weis man nie ;-)
<frostschutz> auf was steht denn die mtu? machst du jumbo? 
<Hinnerk> ich nutze keine jumbo frames.
<Hinnerk> nirgends. bzw. beim server weiss ich nicht, wie das defaultmäßig eingestellt ist. so kann ich das kontrollieren?
<Hinnerk> ...wo...?
<frostschutz> ifconfig
<Hinnerk> ifconfig nic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15208110
<Hinnerk> sieht für mich ok aus, aber vielleicht bin ich blind.
<frostschutz> Hinnerk, bis auf das pakete verloren in empfangsrichtung ja
<Hinnerk> stimmt, verlorene pakete
<frostschutz> die zahl für sich ist nicht schlimm, die frage ist nur ob sie (stark) steigt solang der transfer läuft, das könnt dann ein problem werden
<Hinnerk> wächst ungefähr um 1 pro sec
<Hinnerk> kann quasi zusehen
<Hinnerk> vielleicht auch nur 0,5 / sec
<koegs> Unterstützt dein NAS iperf oder andere Tools um mal einfach die Bandbreite zu messen?
<koegs> Oder mal zwischen notebook und Server iperf oder iperf3 ausprobieren
<Hinnerk> hm, vermutlich. habe bisher immer nur die gui genutzt, ist aber im hintergrund linux
<Hinnerk> kann ich das nicht auf dem server ausführen?
<koegs> Doch SAG ich ja, teste mal zwischen notebook und server
<koegs> Also einmal mit iperf und dann halt "kopieren"
<koegs> Wie kopierst du überhaupt? Smb, NFS, SCP?
<Hinnerk> die nas verwendet glaube ich smb
<jokrebel> NTFS per FTP *duck*
<koegs> Zum glauben geht man in die Kirche
<Hinnerk> iperf: hm, unable to connect to server. iperf -s auf dem server, iperf -c 192.168.1.41 auf dem lapi. das sollte so passen, oder?
<Hinnerk> windows firewall natürlich deaktiviert.
<Hinnerk> koegs: Wie kann ich sicher überprüfen, welches protokoll gerade verwendet wird für den kopiervorgang?
<Hinnerk> iperf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15208501
<Hinnerk> das ist die messung während ich zw. lapi und server kopiere.
<Hinnerk> hier ist es übrigens schneller. dann muss es irgendwie an der kombi nas & server liegen. zwi. nas und lapi gibt auch keine probleme.
<Hinnerk> koegs: wie kann ich denn das protokoll der nas prüfen?
<Hinnerk> NFS service ist aktiv.
<koegs> Wie kopierst du denn und wohin?
<koegs> Daraus sollte sich doch ergeben ob das NAS smb oder NFS nutzt
<Hinnerk> ich habe mich auf dem server eingeloggt, dort habe ich dann über den netwerk browser die dateien ausgewählt und in ein lokales verzeichnis kopiert. 
<Hinnerk> sprich copy & paste :)
<k1l_> womit eingeloggt?
<k1l_> mit nautilus?
<Hinnerk> hm, wie finde ich denn den namen raus? der filebroswer wird doch bei ubuntu standardmäßig in der startleiste links angezeigt.
<Hinnerk> einen namen habe ich noch nie gesehen.
<k1l_> ja das ist nautilus dann. und verbinden heisst über "zu server verbinden"?
<Hinnerk> Ist "Files" tatsächlich der Name?
<Hinnerk> nein, sondern browse network.
<Hinnerk> die NAS stellt ja die ordner offen im netzwerk zur verfügung.
<koegs> Du benutzt dein Laptop um vom NAS auf den Server zu kopieren?
<k1l_> browse network ist dann samba
<Hinnerk> um himmels willen.
<Hinnerk> koegs, ich starte das vom server aus.
<koegs> Was heißt "ich starte das vom Server aus"?
<k1l_> also ist das kein server, sondern ein normaler desktop
<Hinnerk> ich bin per ikvm am server eingleoggt.
<Hinnerk> im moment ja, wie ein desktop.
<Hinnerk> ist zum einrichten schlicht einfacher (für mich jedenfalls)
<Hinnerk> ist das ungeschickt über nautilus?
<Hinnerk> sollte ich es besser auf einem anderen weg machen?
<Hinnerk> habe noch einiges zu kopieren, es lohnt sich darüber gedanken zu machen ...
<Hinnerk> proviere gerade, ob es irgendetwas bringt, wenn ich connect to server per smb mache. 
<Hinnerk> nö, kein unterschied. irgendwas ist das ganz schief.
<Hinnerk> könnte es denn an irgendeiner ungünstigen kombination von NAS und Server liegen? 
<Hinnerk> der aktuelle copy job dauert noch 4h...
<koegs> Wenn überhaupt, dann ist NFS meist schneller
<k1l_> das verbinden in nautilus ist meist sftp. oder halt das, was du da selber als protokoll einstellst.
<m15k> Hi. Hat jemand Ubuntu als container guest in LXC? Ich bekomme irgendwie immer zwei ip adressen zugewiesen.
<Conan179> nabend zusammen
<Conan179> ich hab da ein problem mit meinem ubuntu, es bleit beim booten hängen aber ich finde den fehler nicht
<k1l_> was hast du denn gemacht bevor das problem auftrat?
<Conan179> es ist eine ruoter vm auf meinem vspere server, als letztes ein neu start vor ein paar tagen...
<Conan179> ich hab vorhin nur zufällig gesehen, das er beim bootscreen hängt...
<m15k> Conan179, hast du mal versucht ohne quiet zu booten?
<m15k> Oder kommst du noch nicht mal in den bootloader?
<k1l_> jo, nimm quiet und splash raus und schau dann wo es hängt.
<Conan179> ähm, ihr meint, das es schrift beim booten anzeigt stats nem schönen bild?
<m15k> Sagt dir grub was?
<Conan179> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cx6vo6b2bhh9l1n/ubuntu_boot_lag.PNG?dl=0
<Conan179> alle meine vms booten so das ich schrift sehe und kein boot bild
<k1l_> was für ein ubuntu läuft da?
<k1l_> und was hast du vorher gemacht?
<m15k> Und nach sendmail geht nix mehr?
<Conan179> lubuntu x64 14.04.2
<Conan179> doch sendmail geht
<m15k> Was isn das jetzt fürn Bild? Ist das die Kiste die nicht mehr läuft?
<Conan179> jup
<k1l_> funktioniert ein älterer kernel?
<Conan179> hmmm gute frage, ich probiere es mal aus
<Conan179> frage, wie stelle ich grub ein, das ich den kernel auswählen kann?
<k1l_> linke shift drücken
<Conan179> geht leider nicht
<Conan179> das müüste man doch eingeltich in der /boot/grub/grub.cfg auch ändern können, oder?
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-27
<Hinnerk> ok, einfach frage: wie gebe ich pfade mit leerzeichen üblicherweise in .conf dateien an?
<Hinnerk> in anführungszeichen? mit escape-\?
<Hinnerk> ganz anders?
<_moep_> welche config denn
<Hinnerk> ums
<_moep_> pauschal kann man das nicht sagen
<Hinnerk> das habe ich befürchtet
<_moep_> wie wäres es denn mit RTFM?
<Hinnerk> aber was ist denn üblich?
<_moep_> vieles
<Hinnerk> erstmal das manual finden. auf deren hp finde ich keins.
<_moep_> guck dort nach wo du es installiert hast
<ppq> Hinnerk, in anführungszeichen ist schon ein guter weg, zumindest wenn die datei von bash o.ä. geparst wird.
<ppq> also, wenn sie halt ausgeführt wird :)
<Hinnerk> hm, beides führt nicht zum erfolg.
<Hinnerk> in der etwas spärlichen beschreibung der konfiguration finde ich nix dazu.
<_moep_> gut, dann musst du wohl jmd anderes finden, der hellsehen kann, denn dir alles aus der nase ziehen, ist suboptimal
<ppq> ja, wäre gut zu wissen welche .conf datei das ist, zu welchem programm die gehört
<Hinnerk> hab ich oben geschrieben. UMS.conf von univseral media server 6.1.0
<Hinnerk> ok, oben habe ich nur ums angegeben, so heisst halt der service.
<ppq> die haben ein forum, da kannste mal fragen
<Hinnerk> oh gott. ich solte ins bett gehen. ist viel einfacher.
<Hinnerk> der schluckt die leerzeichen einfach so.
<m15k> Hinnerk, hast du mal doppelt escapet?
<m15k> \\
<Hinnerk> ne, wie gesagt, ist viel einfacher. einfach gar nix tun.
<Hinnerk> kein escape, keine anführungszeichen.
<Hinnerk> ich war einfach zu paranoid.
<Hinnerk> so, ab in die falle.... gute nacht!
<LupusE> hi
<Bogomir> hallo zusammen
<MorrisDe> Guten Tag
<Bogomir>  ist zufällig jemand hier, der unter Ubuntu 15.10 ein iPad Air2 per libimobiledevice synchronisiert?
<Bogomir>  ... oder eine ähnliche Konstellation
<Bogomir> Hallo MorrisDe, .... willkommen im Chat
<MorrisDe> Kennt sich jemand mit GRE Tunneln aus? Ich hätte nämlich ein paar Fragen bezüglich dem und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte:)
<MorrisDe> Danke <3
<MorrisDe> Niemand da D:?
<bekks> Laut "/names" sind eine ganze Menge Leute hier. 
<bekks> Stell doch einfach deine eigentliche Frage, denn offensichtlich ist niemand hier, der sich mit Metafragen auskennt.
<MorrisDe> Okay, danke für den Tipp:)
<MorrisDe> Ist ein GRE Tunnel beidseitig, beziehungsweise lässt er sich so einrichten, dass mein komplettes Heimnetzwek-Traffic über einen Linux Server läuft bei einem Anbieter, dessen IP DDOS prostetet ist? Also beidseitig, sowohl wenn jemand auf meinen Server zugreift, wie auch wenn ich privat das Internet nutze. Es müsste doch bestimmt Router geben, wo man einen GRE Tunnel konfigurieren kann, oder?
<stevieh> alter, das sind aber mal viele Frendwörter.
<bekks> Wie sollte ein Tunnel, der IP nutzt, denn nur einseitig sein? :)
<MorrisDe> Mein Kollege wurde richtig aggressiv, weil er meinte das sei nicht möglich^^
<bekks> MorrisDe: Und was ist das eigentliche Problem hinter deiner Frage? Es ist sicher nicht, wie GRE funktioniert.
<MorrisDe> Kein, nicht umbedingt, sondern ob ich es für meine Zwecke nutzen kann
<MorrisDe> *Nein
<bekks> Und was SIND deine Zwecke?
<MorrisDe> Einen (Home)Server vor DDOS Angriffen zu schützen (Minecraft, Webseite, Teamspeak) und gleichzeitig die Feste IP Zuhause zu verstecken (habe nur eine Feste, also keine zusätzliche dynamische), damit sie nicht direkt angegriffen werden kann von Leuten, die den TeamSpeak oder den Minecraft Server angreifen möchten. Es gibt von BuyVM gefilterte IP Adressen, die dam sich zu einem VPS einzumieten kann. So soll niemand 
<MorrisDe> meine Real IP herausfinden können, sondern nur die vom VPS.
<bekks> Ich sehe nicht, was "einen Homeserver vor DDOS schützen" auch nur im Ansatz mit GRE zu tun haben sollte.
<bekks> Und wer oder was ist BuyVM und was haben die mit dem Gesamtproblem zu tun?
<MorrisDe> http://buyvm.net/ddos-protection/
<MorrisDe> Die Bieten DDOS protectete VPS Server an
<mrkramps> ich dachte immer, um ofper von DDOS zu werden, müsste man irgendwas hosten, das interessant ist
<MorrisDe> Nein leider nicht. Es gibt sehr viele kleine Kinder, die es lustig finden anderen zu schaden. TeamSpeak und Minecraft Server sind sehr beliebte Ziele. Und ich möchte nicht, dass ich zuhause dann kein Internet mehr habe, wenn jemand mit Mamas Kreditkarte einen DOS Dienst anheuert.
<koegs> MorrisDe: ein GRE Tunnel ist ein GRE Tunnel ist ein GRE Tunnel
<koegs> ob du jetzt GRE oder irgendwas anderes nutzt ist doch ziemlich hupe
<bekks> MorrisDe: GRE hat nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun, und ist auch keine Lösung für dein Problem.
<MorrisDe> Schade:/ Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich beispielsweise einen Standart Proxy benutze und dann eine Ip banne, werden gleich alle gebannt, weil jeder, der auf meinen Server zugreift die IP des VPS hat. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?
<bekks> Was ist ein Stand-Art-Proxy?
<koegs> MorrisDe: wir wird gerade schonmal feststellen hat das ganze nix mit Ubuntu zu tun und ist damit wieder mal besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufgehoben
<bekks> MorrisDe: Und auch das hat genau nichts mit GRE oder sonstwas zu tun.
<koegs> bitte die Unterhaltung dort weiterführen
<MorrisDe> Okay, tut mir leid. Ich benutze das erste mal IRC
<NicNac> Hallo, ich hab hier einen intel nuc, bei dem man das system eigentlich nur über usb installieren kann. Leider hab ich hier keinen usb stick. Ist es möglich die Festplatte selbst als Installationsmedium auf ner kleinen Partition zu verwenden? Wenn ja wie?
<maredebianum> Bei Systemen, die nicht von USB booten wollen, kannst du die Platte rausnehmen und mit den Installer drauftun ("bootstick" erstellen). Dann von da booten und installieren ;)
<maredebianum> Ah, du brauchst da halt ein FAT32 irgendwo, dann bietet der startmedienersteller das installieren an.
<NicNac> achso, einfach ne kleine fat32 partition auf der ssd erstellen, mit dem startmedienersteller das image drauf machen, boot flag auf die partition setzen und starten oder wie?
<maredebianum> ja, genau
<NicNac> wobei ich mir mit dem bootflag nicht sicher bin
<maredebianum> Der Startmedienersteller erledigt alles für dich
<k1l> kann das ding von pxe installieren?
<NicNac> meinst du mit pxe diesen network boot modus?
<NicNac> jedenfalls gibts in der boot auswahl auch ne lan option
<maredebianum> NicNac: das ist das wahrscheinlich, dann gehts auch so: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation/
<k1l> NicNac: ja
<frostschutz> NicNac2, wenn du die ISO direkt auf die Platte setzt musst du genug RAM haben und mit der toram Option booten. Dann sollte die ISO komplett im RAM liegen und du kannst die Platte/ISO drüberinstallieren.
<frostschutz> NicNac2, oder wenn du die Platte eh an einen anderen Rechner anschliesst, dort Ubuntu (ggf. auch in einer VM) installieren und dann das fertig installierte zurück in den NUC pflanzen.
<frostschutz> das dann aber eher ohne uefi/secureboot
<NicNac2> also nur mal so aus neugier weil ich von der toram Option noch nie was gehört habe, ich kann also nur die Iso Datei auf die Platte schubsen und diese in den ram booten? Wie läuft das? Woher weis das bios, dass ein image auf der platte ist und das dieses ins ram soll und gebootet werden soll?=
<maredebianum> Das iso ist bootbar, auch von Platte. Nur überschreibst du es evtl., wenn die Daten nicht im RAM sind.
<NicNac2> hab gerade nen wikieintrag dazu gefunden, ich les mir das später mal durch, intressiert mich
<frostschutz> das bios weiss das gar nicht, die livecd lädt sich selbst ins ram
<NicNac> so, ich hab mir jetzt mal die platte angestöpselt, neu den rechner gestartet, und mir die ubuntu-mini.iso gezogen. Wenn ich jetzt im Startmedienersteller die Iso auswähle, erscheint nichts, die wird nicht übernommen
<NicNac> oder kann ich das Teil einfach mit "dd if=ubuntu-mini.iso of=/dev/sde1" kopieren?
<bekks> NicNac: Damit zerstörst du sde1.
<frostschutz> NicNac, kenne die mini iso nicht, aber wenn dann sde statt sde1 normalerweise...
<NicNac> danke euch, das mit dem dd und anschließend installation scheint zu klappen :)))
<NicNac> Ich hab jetzt mal die ersten 30gb der Platte leer gelassen und danach den rest als ext4 gemacht. Anschließend per dd das Image drauf. Also der startet zwar das xubuntu installationsprogramm und läuft bis zur Partitionierung, aber da haperts dann. Ich kann auf sda nichts anlegen, der möchte eine neue Partitionstabelle. Aber wenn ich die anlege, kann er ja bestimmt die Installation nicht mehr von der Platte lesen. Wie soll ich das machen, d
<NicNac> ass die Installation von der Platte funktioniert?
<frostschutz> NicNac, mit oder ohne toram?
<NicNac> ohne, ich hab einfach mit dd das image drauf geklatscht und gehofft das ichs dann auf die angelegte ext4 installieren kann
<frostschutz> NicNac, brauchst toram, sonst ist die platte "in benutzung" und damit blockiert
<frostschutz> freilassen brauchst dann auch nix (nur wenn die installation abbricht ist das iso halt erstmal wieder weg)
<NicNac> ok, und wie stell ich das mit dem toram an?
<NicNac> noch nie gemacht
<maredebianum> im grub e wie edit und an die Kernelparameter anhängen
<mrkramps> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/
<NicNac> achso wenn der dann den grub geladen hat einfach anhängen und der läd das komplette image in den ram?
<frostschutz> bei der normalen livecd, F6 drücken dann erscheint eine zeile mit bootoptionen und da einfach leerzeichen toram dazutippen - oder so
<maredebianum> Im grub toram konfigurieren, dann wird alles ins RAM geladen
<frostschutz> F6, Esc, toram
<NicNac> vielen dank, sieht gut aus
<Lembert> Hi, ich möchte auf einen ubuntu rechner per remote desktop zugreifen können. Im internen netz wird das von einem ubuntu rechner aus geschehen, über das Internet von einem win7 pc aus. Welche remotedesktop software soll man dafür einsetzen?
<bekks> nxclient/nxserver.
<bekks> Unter Linux spricht man normalerweise kein RDP als Server.
<Lembert> bekks, meinst du die software von nomachine?
<bekks> Richtig.
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-28
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige kurz Hilfe bei der Einrichtung von nomachine. Ich hab es auf Client (Ubuntu Gnome) und Server (xubuntu) installiert. Leider kann darauf nicht zugegriffen werden. Irgendwie läuft das Teil nicht. Wenn ich diesen mit "sudo service nxserver start" laden möchte, kommt zwar eine start Meldung mit process ID, aber unter htop oder netstat -tulpen ist davon nichts zu sehen. Was muss ich da noch einstellen, damit das läuft?
<bekks>  Dann stoppe das Ding mal komplett, und starte es dann neu.
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du, und welche Version von nxserver/nxclient hast du installiert?
<Lembert> wurde komplett neu gestartet, keine Änderung, Client ist Ubuntu 16.04 Server ist Kubuntu 16.04. Ich hab die auf nomachine.com verfügbare Version installiert: https://www.nomachine.com/download/download&id=12
<Lembert> bekks: bei beiden
<Lembert> da ist ja server und client dabei so wie ich das verstanden hab in dem paket
<bekks> 16.04? Das isst möglicherweise noch gar nicht supported von nomachine, weil 16.04 noch gar nicht released ist.
<cz1> Hi, ist bei einem Dualboot Rechner den man auf Windows 10 aktualisiert was wichtiges zu beachten?
<k1l_> einen ubuntu usb bereithalten, falls windows da mit den bootloaders rumfuhrwerkt. bei mir lief es ohne probleme
<cz1> k1l_ ok also nach dem update kann ich wieder linux starten
<sh4711> Guten Abend...
<jokrebel> hi
<sh4711> Bei xubuntu 14.04 möchte ich bei lightdm den background ändern. Die Datei /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf wurd mit root rechten editiert und die Zeile "background=#152233" hinzugefühgt. Leider wird nach wie vor die standard bitmap gezeigt.
<sh4711> Hat da jemand noch eine Idee?
<jokrebel> zeigt der im Loginscreen nicht automagisch den Hintergrund des jeweiligen (ausgewählten) Users?
<sh4711> du meinst den Hintergrund, der nach der Anmeldung erscheint?
<jokrebel> ja
<bekks> Ich gleuabe der zeigt im Loginscreen den jew. Standardhintergrund des Desktop Environments.
<sh4711> den hatte ich bereits auf den genannten Farbwert geändert und wird mir auch so nach anmelden angezeigt.
<jokrebel> sh4711: Also bei meinem 14.04 ist das so. Da seh ich bereits im Loginscreen den Desktophintergrund der jeweils ausgewählten User.
<sh4711> bekks: das glaube ich auch, aber wie kann ich das ändern? im Netz finde ich nur die Information das man die light*.conf oder eben die 10-xubuntu.conf ändern soll. aber weder noch funktioniert.
<sh4711> wenn ich den besagten Eintrag in "/etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" mache, switch user drücke und beim login den Benutzer Gast auswähle, dann erscheint direkt die Hintergrundfarbe die ich haben möchte. Aber nicht bei meinem Account.
<stevieh> na, dann wird sich lightdm das halt vom user holen oder so.
<sh4711> gut, aber welche Datei muß ich editieren damit das bei meinem User-Account funktioniert?
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Wallpaper sieht so aus, als ob da alles steht.
<hrochalomsonolan> hi
<hrochalomsonolan> wenn ich mein usb stick einstecke und da textdateien öffne und bearbeiten will die ich zuvor mit windows erstellt und bearbeitet hab seh ich so komische ^M oder so und habe auch keine zeilenumbruch
<hrochalomsonolan> was muss ich tun damit auf windows und ubuntu es funktioniert
<bekks> Du musst deinem Windows Editor sagen, er möge UNIX/Linux-Zeilenumbrüche erzeugen.
<hrochalomsonolan> wie?
<bekks> Wie auch immer man das in deinem Windows-Editor tut.
<hrochalomsonolan> hab 4 coeriungen
<hrochalomsonolan> ANSI, Unicode, Unicode Big Endian, UTF-8
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit der Kodierung zu tun.
<bekks> Das hat nur etwas mit den Zeilenumbrüchen zu tun.
<hrochalomsonolan> wie mach ich das?
<bekks> Wenn dein Windows-Editor das nicht einstellen kann, musst du einen Windows-Editor nehmen, der das kann.
<hrochalomsonolan> in format kann ich zeilenumbruch aktivieren
<hrochalomsonolan> geht immernoch nicht
<bekks> 0228 214635 < bekks> Wenn dein Windows-Editor das nicht einstellen kann, musst du einen Windows-Editor nehmen, der das kann.
<bekks> Wir wissen weder welchen Editor du unter Windows nutzt, noch supporten wir hier Windows-Editoren ;)
<rsx> hrochalomsonolan: Windows Editor kann das nicht. Die Einstellung "Zeilenumbruch" dort, wirkt sich nur auf die Anzeige aus und nicht auf den Dateiinhalt
<hrochalomsonolan> dann ist windows scheisse
<rsx> hrochalomsonolan: Der Unterschied ist, Windows schreibt am Zeilenende immer zwei "Zeichen" CR+LF, wohingegen Linux normalerweise nur LF benutzt. Somit wird das CR unter Linux als ^M dargestellt
<hrochalomsonolan> also könnte ich am ende einer textdatei in linux an jeder zel e ein ^M hinzufügen?
<hrochalomsonolan> und windows würds erkennen?
<bekks> Könntest du.
<rsx> hrochalomsonolan: zwischen Windows und linux kann man mittels dos2unix bzw. unix2dos hin und her wandeln
<star314> Hallo Leute! Kann man nervige Meldungen wie "console-kit-daemon[5384]: GLib-CRITICAL: Source ID 379 was not found when attempting to remove it" in den LOG-Dateien von 14.04 irgendwie unterdrücken?
<hrochalomsonolan> das nervt aber trotzdem irgendwie, selbst unix und solaris haben keine probleme mit linux dateien, aber windows kann anscheinend nur mit ihren eigenen kram umgehen :(
<stevieh> star314: machts das log so voll?
<k1l_> hrochalomsonolan: ja das ist ein windows problem. 
<rsx> hrochalomsonolan: Windows ist halt "anders" SCNR
<hrochalomsonolan> ein grund mehr windows zu ignorieren
<rsx> hrochalomsonolan: Aber es gibt auch Editoeren unter Windows, die damit klar kommen z.B. UltraEdit
<hrochalomsonolan> naja
<hrochalomsonolan> extra programme nur für txt dateien sind auch nicht wirklich die lösung
<rsx> hrochalomsonolan: Übrigens, "Linux-Textdateien" also die mit nur LF, werden unter Windows mittles Wordpad korrekt dargestellt
<rsx> hrochalomsonolan: Es kommt halt immer drauf an ...
<hrochalomsonolan> ähm, ja ... schon komisch
<rsx> oder eben anders. So ist es z.B. auch mit der Anordnung von z.B. der Buttons "Ok" und "abbrechen". Die sind in Win und Linux genau umgekehrt
<star314> stevieh: Dadurch gehen relevante Meldungen leider unter.
<stevieh> es kann gut sein, dass du sowas nicht unterdrücken kannst, ausser den Fehler zu fixen.
<stevieh> mit einem Editor wie emacs kann man in verschiedenen Modi arbeiten, d.h. DOS und Unix
<hrochalomsonolan> windows scheint irgendwie immer seinen eigenen kack kram zu machen, kein wunder das jeder nicht so linux wissender bei windows bleibt weil's ihm zu doof ist, tolles monopol <:(
<star314> stevieh: Den Fehler zu fixen wäre mir natürlich lieber. :-) Irgendeinen Vorschlag?
<stevieh> ja, tante gugle fragen
<star314> stevieh: habe ich bereits
<k1l_> welches ubuntu?
<star314> 14.04
<k1l_> star314: welcher desktop?
<hrochalomsonolan> habs gelöst, nano auf windows (portable), einfach mit auf mein backup stick packen und  alles geht
<hrochalomsonolan> trotzdem danke, und schönen abend noch
<sascha_> hallo, wenn der Support für ein Release z.B. 15.10 endet, rät Ubuntu mir dann automatisch zum Upgrade oder bleibt der ahnungslose Nutzer dann ohne Updates auf 15.10?
<k1l_> der update-manager sollte das anzeigen.
<k1l_> aber er zwingt dich nicht. deswegen sollte man ahnungslosen usern eher eine LTS vorsetzen
<sascha_> kann man die Alphas von Ubuntu16.04 schon installieren und dann Upgraden oder wird es dann durch Updates automatisch zur LTS? oder gehts garnicht
<k1l_> ja, wenn man eine development version installiert dann wird die automatisch zur final.
<k1l_> aber es ist und bleibt eine development verison und kann jeden tag kaputt gehen.
<bekks> sascha_: Man kann das, ja. Mit dem Release von 16.04 ändert sich de facto nur, dass du dann auch Support im "normalen" Channel bekommst, und nicht nur in +1
<bekks> Bis dahin: was k1l_ sagte.
<sascha_> ok und nur mal so aus neugier, welchen Desktop findet ihr am besten und vllt warum? keine glaubenskriege bitte^^
<k1l_> ohne glaubenskrieg wird das aber nix :)
<sascha_> man wo sind die atheisten wenn man sie braucht, dann meinetwegen mit^^
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-20
<nagetier> Wo ist nochmal der Unterschied zwischen linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04 und linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge?
 * nagetier hat sich für linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04 entschieden, da ebenfalls -36, wie der generic kernel
<DaVu> Hallo zusammen....jemand mit Ubuntu 16.10 hier und könnte mir mal die Ausgabe von: apt-cache policy kodi 
<DaVu> geben?
<DaVu> vorzugsweise mit einem Ergebnis aus den normalen Ubuntu Paketquellen ;)
<deem> DaVu: http://pastebin.com/kuktGQFH
<le_bot> Title: kodi: Installiert: (keine) Installationskandidat: 16.1+dfsg1-2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<DaVu> deem: danke
<deem> gerne
<DaVu> das repo ist geupdated?
<DaVu> also keine neuere Version von KOdi verfügbar?
<deem> nope
<DaVu> perfekt
<DaVu> nochmal danke :D
<deem> hab gerade sicherheitshalber nochmal ein update gemacht. ist die neuste version
<DaVu> ja, habe ich mir gedacht
<DaVu> wollte nur nochmal sicher gehen ;)
<sdx23> DaVu: packages.ubuntu.com - fuers naechste mal.
<DaVu> ah, und auch da nochmal ein Danke schön ;)
<sdx23> (da kann man insbesondere auch bei backports nachsehen)
<goethe> kennt jemand ne gute Anleitung zum manuelen konfigurieren von Grub um die windows partiotion einzubinden?
<jokrebel> goethe: Warum geht die Automatik nicht (update-grub)
<goethe> habe windows im uefi installiert und linux hinterher ... habe im bios auf legacy umgestellt da im uefi kein linux vorhanden ist 
<goethe> mit legacy wiederum ist nur linux da und erkennt das windows nicht ... 
<goethe> vllt. liegt daran
<nagetier> hört sich durchdacht an
<ppq> :)
<ppq> goethe, ein im UEFI mode installiertes windows kannst du nicht in legacy mode booten
<ppq> man kann das vermutlich irgendwie umstellen, frag dazu mal google
<nagetier> ich glaube(!) das kann man nicht mehr nachträglich ändern
<goethe> das umstellen weiss ich ja will aber auf legacy bleiben ... die frage ist wie ich grub editieren kann das ich es im startmenü sehen kann ... 
<nagetier> goethe: hatte es einen guten Grund Windows UEFI zu installieren?
<ppq> goethe, ich meinte, das installierte uefi-windows auf legacy umstellen, nicht im bios.
<jokrebel> geser: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration/
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> aber das nagetier hat sicherlich recht
<nagetier> na, sicherlich glaube nicht
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> aber danke 
<goethe> adobe photoshop 
<nagetier> goethe: das fordert uefi?
<goethe> nein windows 
<goethe> :D
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> hm, warum?
<goethe> habe übersehen das uefi aktiviert ist ... 
<nagetier> tja, dann fange nochmal an :)
<jokrebel> besser ist das
<nagetier> goethe: das passiert dir nicht noch einmal
<goethe> öch nööööö... kann ich das nicht im grub vom legacy starten?
<ppq> nein
<jokrebel> wenn dann sollte das hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration/ drin stehn
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> wenn update-grub das nicht abfängt, wird es fummelig bis unmöglich.. und definitiv zeitverschwänderisch
<nagetier> e
<goethe> grrrr.... 
<goethe> na dann aufs neue :P
<BadBunny> Hi, kann ich für den apache 2.4 auch ein single pem file für die ssl config verwenden?
<BadBunny> oder muss ich das zwingend trennen?
<tispokes> abend
<tispokes> hätte mal wieder ne Frage, die ich mir nicht erklären kann. sekunde les erst noch ne man, vltl ergibt es sicht
<tispokes> ok nein.. also ich starte über nen crontab "@reboot screen -dmS name" den screen, darin wird aber immer die /bin/sh geladen, nicht die bash. wenn ich es so als benutzer starte, dann normal als bash, warum?
<bekks> Weil die crontab kein Environment kennt.
<tispokes> *als angemeldeter...
<tispokes> okay also müsst ich die shell angeben?
<bekks> Genau.
<tispokes> welche gründe gäbe es die sheell anstatt der bourneagain zu nehmen?
<bekks> Die Tatsache, dass cron ohne Environment ausgeführt wird.
<k1l> !cron
<le_bot> Informationen zu Cron finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<k1l> da gibts einiges zu cron und environment
<tispokes> meinte generel, nicht für den Crontab
<tispokes> danke ich les mal
<kangaroo72> Hoi ... hab 'ne Domain bei Strato (domain.tld) - die wird via ddclient aktualisiert. Wenn ich eine sub dazu nutzen möchte, muss ich dazu einen zweiten ddclient laufen lassen?
<bekks> Wenn die Subdomain auf einer anderen IP laufen soll, dann ja.
<bekks> Hat aber nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<kangaroo72> yep - sorry - aber ich denke hier kennen sich evtl. einige mit aus :)
<kangaroo72> Ich möchte nur auf der sub und der domain verschiedene virtualhosts laufen lassen
<bekks> Macht es trotzdem nicht zu einem Ubuntuproblem.
<kangaroo72> Hast 'ne Empfehlung zu 'nem IRC-Channel dazu?
<bekks> ##networking passt wohl am ehesten.
<kangaroo72> k - thx
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-21
<Berlinerping> hallo @all habe es geschafft. Bin der Neue und komme jetzt öffters !  ;-) Hoffe auf eine schöne Zeit des lernens und Erfahrungsaustausches !
<Frickelpit> oha
<Pappilon_> ahloa^^
<NTQ> Moin Leute. An welchen Ecken kann ich denn überprüfen, warum mir meine root-Crontab keine Mails schickt? Ich hab wie auf allen meinen anderen Server einfach die MAILTO-Variable gesetzt, aber es geht nichts raus.
<dadrc> mail.log wäre ein Anfang
<dadrc> Wenn da nichts drin steht, kommt die Mail nicht mal lokal am MTA an
<dadrc> Dann musste mal im syslog gucken
<NTQ> ohja, im syslog hätte ich mal suchen sollen. "(No MTA installed, discarding output)" :-D
<stevieh> Moin
<stevieh> sachtmal, whatsie als Desktop Whatsapp Messenger ist schon wieder out? Muss ich jetzt wieder die normale Web Variante nehmen? 
<LetoThe2nd> no whatsapp, no problem ;-)
<stevieh> das wollt ich hören ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: war mir klar, deswegen sag ichs ja :)
<NTQ> Gibt jetzt auch Threema für's Web. ;-)
<stevieh> ah... auch gleich mal installieren
<stevieh> whatsie-2.1.0-linux-amd64.deb jetzt muss ich das paket erstmal irgendwo finden, dann hab ich wenigstens das letzte noch am laufen
<tojoko> is s sehr peinlich, wenn ich sage, dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich folgende umgebungsvariablen setzen soll? 
<tojoko> $SCALA_HOME 	/usr/local/share/scala
<tojoko> und $PATH 	$PATH:$SCALA_HOME/bin
<stevieh> export SCALA_HOME=/usr/local/share/scala
<stevieh> und das andere dann "analog"
<LetoThe2nd> tojoko: nö, warum. üblicherweise etwa so: export SCALA_HOME=/usr/local/share/scala bzw. export PATH=/usr/local/share/scala:$PATH
<LetoThe2nd> tojoko: dann gilt es für die restliche laufzeit der spezifischen shell. alternativ kannst du den sums auch ohne export direkt vor deine aufrufe schreiben.
<tojoko> ok, danke.
<LetoThe2nd> tojoko: und kurze erläuterung zum PATH: wenn man da was hinzufügt, dann überlicherweise vorne, da sonst die sachen aus dem bisherigen PATH vorrang haben. und den will man ja meistens eben überschreiben.
<stevieh> ok, merci und tschüss
<stevieh> haha, threema web zeigt mir auf meinem firefox zumindest keinen VR Code
<Berlinerping> Hoffe jemand hat einen Ratschlag für mich , 4 TB zu groß für Architektur nur war diese 4 TB usb Festplatte schon vorher drann und hat funtioniert. mount -t ntfs UUID=7A534E250FAE9D03 /dev/sdd1 /mnt und die fehlermeldung kommt raus   ntfs: (device sdd1): parse_ntfs_boot_sector(): Volume size (3TiB) is too large for this architecture.  Maximum supported is 2TiB.  Sorry.
<Berlinerping> [  552.257864] ntfs: (device sdd1): ntfs_fill_super(): Unsupported NTFS filesystem.  ging doch vorher was mache ich falsch ??
<Berlinerping> System Debian 8.3
<koegs> Berlinerping: #debian-de
<koegs> und ansonsten ntfs-3g installieren
<koegs> Berlinerping: sorry, korrekter Channel ist #debian.de
<Berlinerping> ok bs
<lok20114> Mahlzeit, hat jemand von Euch schonmal rsync backups auf einen anderen Linux-Rechner über ssh gemacht und kann mir das schritt für schritt erklären?
<bekks> rsync -av /verzeichnis/auf/Quellrechner/ user@zielrechner:/verzeichnis/auf/zielrechner/
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync/
<le_bot> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sysdef> https://www.heinlein-support.de/howto/backups-und-snapshots-von-linux-servern-mit-rsync-und-ssh
<le_bot> Title: Backups und Snapshots von Linux-Servern mit rsync und ssh | Heinlein (at www.heinlein-support.de)
<bekks> Der Kommentar ist in deinem Link ist lesenswert. Ein root Login ist nicht wirklich immer die beste Idee.
<NTQ> Apropos. Hab grad mein Backup-Skript für ZFS-basiertes LXD fertig gestellt. Jetzt fehlte noch etwas Feinschliff bezüglich Hilfe, noch ein paar Rückgabewerttests, usw.
<bekks> Ah, noch ein Backupscript, neben den bereits funktionierenden Lösung dort draussen.
<sysdef> tip: wer rsync nutzt um daten zu syncen sollte archive mit gzip mit der option --rsyncable nutzen. was ist das? https://beeznest.wordpress.com/2005/02/03/rsyncable-gzip/
<le_bot> Title: Rsyncable gzip | BeezNest Open-Source specialists (at beeznest.wordpress.com)
<NTQ> bekks: Meine gibt's noch nicht. Zumindest nicht nach meiner Recherche.
<sysdef> bekks: backupscripte sind die neuen php-gaestebuecher ;)
<NTQ> Ich habe zwei LXD-Hosts mit ZFS. Jeder synct nächtlich inkrementell seine Container zum anderen mittels 'zfs send/receive'. Fällt einer aus, kann man die Container mit 'lxd import' direkt wieder auf dem anderen starten. Ich finde die Lösung besser als jedes rsync und hab sie fertig noch nirgendwo gefunden.
<bekks> NTQ: zfssendreceive gibts. :)
<bekks> sysdef: :D
<NTQ> bekks: Aber scheinbar nicht in Zusammenhang mit LXD. Oder irgendwo versteckt oder nicht veröffentlicht.
<bekks> ZFS ist völlig egal was da drauf läuft.
<NTQ> bekks: Das ist mir klar. Es sollte aber handlich sein und einfach mit dem LXD laufen, was gerade auf dem Rechner läuft ohne große Konfiguration. Ist ja auch egal, ich stelle das Skript vermutlich demnächst mal online. Dann sehen wir, was die Leute davon halten.
<bekks> zfssendreceive macht doch genau das was dein Script tut - zumindest von dem was du vorhin gesagt hast.
<bekks> lxd import machst du manuell, von daher muss das Backupsscript das ja nicht tun.
<bekks> Stell es doch einfach mal online :)
<Matze202> hi, ich möchte gern für eine Anwendungs-Installation per Wine das .NET Framework im Wine installieren. Aber die Installation vom .NET Framework brach ständig ohne Fehlermeldung, jetzt wollte ich gerade nochmal nach der einen Meldung schauen, da wird mir angezeigt, dass die Installation noch laufen würde, aber ich sehe keinen Verlauf etc. hat bitte jemand nen Tip für mich?
<dadrc> .NET in Wine funktioniert afaik nur mit winetricks ordentlich
<dadrc> Hast du das benutzt?
<Matze202> Also vor dem winetricks sah ich noch fenster, wo die installation abgebrochen wurde ohne Fehlermeldung
<Matze202> dann hatte ich nun noch winetricks installiert und dann wird die installation scheinbar im hintergrund ausgeführt
<dadrc> Ich würd vermuten, da hängt was. Prefix löschen, neu machen nach der Anleitung von hier: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25478&iTestingId=95321
<le_bot> Title: WineHQ - .NET Framework 4.5 (at appdb.winehq.org)
<Matze202> dadrc, ich habe gesehen, das meine CPU zu 100% auf beiden Core ausgelastet ist mit scheinbar der installation
<Matze202> wie lange wird die normal andauern? Minuten oder Stunden?
<dadrc> Ich würde Minuten vermuten
<dadrc> Ich würds abbrechen und mit einem neuen sauberen 32-bit Wineprefix anfangen, wie in der Anleitung empfohlen
<Matze202> dadrc, ok thx ;)
<NTQ> bekks: Wo findet man denn das andere zfssendreceive-Skript, von dem du redest?
<vncNoob> hallo
<vncNoob> ich hänge hier in der vnc verbindung fest :-D  ich weiß nicht was bei dem vnc client vinagre der hostkey ist! :_D
<vncNoob> und ich konnte es auch nicht herausfinden per websuche
<vncNoob> help!
<lok20114> meine fstab treibt mich in den Wahnsinn... Ich versuche 3 Platten über UUID und /mnt/PLatte mit der option defaults  und  0...2 eingehängt zu bekommen nur eine will nicht. beim booten bekomme ich die meldung "dependency"
<sdx23> vncNoob: F10
<sdx23> lok20114: genauer?
<VncNoobAgain> nope
<VncNoobAgain> das hat mein irc gekillt^^
<lok20114> sdx23, gleich
<VncNoobAgain> sonst keiner ne idee? ich kann so nicht arbeiten :,D
<sdx23> VncNoobAgain: https://help.gnome.org/users/vinagre/stable/keyboard-shortcuts.html.de https://help.gnome.org/users/vinagre/stable/fullscreen.html.de
<le_bot> Title: Tastenkombinationen (at help.gnome.org)
<VncNoobAgain> ja das hatte ich auch schon gefunden
<NTQ> VncNoobAgain: STRG+ALT+F11?
<lok20114> oh "Platte enthält ein fehlerhaftes dateisystem"
<VncNoobAgain> NTQ, alles remote
<VncNoobAgain> ... ich starte dann mal meinen lokalen rechner neu ...
<NTQ> VncNoobAgain: Wie meinst du das?
<VncNoobAgain> dass so eine konsole auf dem remote rechner bekomme, NTQ
<VncNoobAgain> der vnc client leistet ganze arbeit ...
<NTQ> Kill den prozess auf dem Clienten :-D
<NTQ> und lass ihn erneut starten
<VncNoobAgain> ja wie denn? ich komm nicht in ne client konsole
<VncNoobAgain> :-D
<NTQ> äh, sorry, meinte auch auf dem remote
<VncNoobAgain> achso
<NTQ> oder zieh dein netzwerkkabel, vielleicht gibt es ein timeout
<NTQ> je nachdem, ob da was wichtiges dran hängt
<LetoThe2nd> also für mich riecht das ja nach nem ausbruchsversuch in nem kiosk oder so. ansonsten kann ich ja die box durchbooten und den client danach einfach nicht starten.
<VncNoobAgain> ein ausbruchsversuch in einem kiosk? :-D
<VncNoobAgain> hilfe ich wurde in einem kiosk eingesperrt, welche tastenkombination muss ich drücken damit mir von der ganzen schokolade und cola nicht so schlecht wird?
<sash_> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiosk-Modus
<le_bot> Title: Kiosk-Modus – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<VncNoobAgain> hab jetzt die "box durchgebootet" und den client wieder gestartet ;-) allerdings diesmal nen anderen client bei dem ich den hostkey kenne
<VncNoobAgain> glaube ich ...
<Matze202> dadrc, ich habe die anleitung bis zum Winetricks durchgeführt, aber ich bekomme das Winetricks nicht zum laufen, denn es kommt leider immer folgende Meldung " wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string, error message 'wine: /home/username/.wine is not owned by you "
<Matze202> dadrc, ahhh, fehler war, das ich es als sudo und nicht als shell öffnete ;)
<Fussel> huch
<Matze202> wenn ich jetzt aber "sudo sh winetricks" ausführe, kommt leider wieder das selbe, was offensichtlich darauf zurück zuführen ist, dass der .wine Ordner angeblich nicht im userordner sich befindet, aber unter dem mir angezeigten Pfad ist der .wine Ordner vorhanden
<NTQ> nutz gksudo
<Matze202> NTQ, super thx ;)
<nagetier> Wird winetricks nicht als Nutzer ausgeführt, der auch nachher wine nutzen möchte?
<NTQ> Nach sudo nimmt er an, dass dein aktueller Nutzer root ist und sucht .wine in /root/
<NTQ> nagetier: Keine Ahnung. Hab das glaube ich noch nie benutzt.
<nagetier> Bin mir da recht sicher
<nagetier> Matze202: wget http://winetricks.org/winetricks -O ~/bin/winetricks beschert dir btw. das aktuellste winetricks .. falls du das deiner Distribution nutzen solltest (das könnte älter sein)
<Matze202> nagetier, thx
<nagetier> np
<Matze202> nagetier, NTQ ich habe das winetricks mit sh zwar starten können, aber das konnte nichts installieren, weil erforderte berechtigungen fehlten
<NTQ> Na vielleicht wollte es irgendwelche Libraries nachladen oder sowas.
<NTQ> Trotzdem ungewöhnlich
<Matze202> deswegen versuchte ich es mit sudo und ich stellte fest, dass es dort noch nicht auf 32bit runter gestuft war :( 
<Matze202> NTQ, welche lib meinst du?
<NTQ> Keine Ahnung. Ich versuche nur eine Vermutung aufzustellen, wegen der winetricks sudo braucht.
<NTQ> Ich hab davon keine Ahnung. :-D
<nagetier> NTQ: Noch ist mir nicht klar warum du su verwendest, hier reichte ein wintricks, als normaler user
<nagetier> Matze202: ^
<nagetier> Und das noch in der letzten Woche :)
<Matze202> nagetier, wenn ich winetricks ausführen will, geht es nur als "sh winetricks" bei mir und dann fehlen dem irgendwelche rechte
<nagetier> hm, komisch
<Matze202> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24041142/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Matze202> nagetier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24041142/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Matze202: auf /tmp hast du aber zugriff?
<nagetier> schreibend
<Matze202> nagetier, nur root
<nagetier> das ist nicht korrekt, imho
<nagetier> und nicht default
<nagetier> drwxrwxrwt  14 root root 20480 Feb 21 18:00 tmp
<nagetier> das ist meins
<Rochvellon>  /tmp ist bei mir 777
<nagetier> jo
<Matze202> drwxrwxrwt  40 root root     16384 Feb 21 18:03 tmp
<Matze202> nagetier, das ist meines
<nagetier> schon immer so gewesen?
<Matze202> nagetier, daran habe ich gerade nichts geändert
<nagetier> hm..
<nagetier> schreibe mal als user eine Datei in das /tmp
<nagetier> und schau ob das klappt
<nagetier> wobei es das sollte..
<nagetier> dann weiß ich gerade auch nicht weiter
<Matze202> nagetier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24041276/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Matze202> nagetier, jupp, das schreiben funktionierte
<deem> Matze202: am besten machst du mal ein "sudo chown -R username: /home/username". du hast dir da anscheinend böse deine berechtigungen zerschossen
<nagetier> Und username ist tatsächlich der username? :)
<nagetier> der ist echt gut
<deem> das man das durch seinen user ersetzt hab ich einfach mal vorrausgesetzt
<nagetier> Matze202: Und was soll das mit dem bash davor, muss das so?
<nagetier> Matze202: Ich kann das drüben mal nachstellen, dauert etwas
<Matze202> nagetier, der username ist natürlich nicht usernamen, normal nehme ich dafür xxxx, aber irgendwie fiel mir das vorhin gerade nicht ein :D
<nagetier> Matze202: ok :)
<Matze202> deem, thx, das hat schonmal was gebracht, aber es gibt dennoch einige fehler
<nagetier> und.. läuft drüben durch, als user, ohne bash. nur mekcert er wegen 64bit
<Matze202> nagetier, mit sudo meckerte er, wenn ich es mir richtig merkte nur wegen 64bit beim .net framework installieren
<nagetier> jo, das hier auch als normaler
<nagetier> Matze202: aber winetricks lud die Daten aus dem Netz und schrieb somit auch auf /tmp, denke ich, wurde nicht ausgegeben
<nagetier> aber mag wohl an deinem /home liegen
<Matze202> nagetier, deem nach den rechten ändern läuft es mit fehlern wie folgt durch ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/24041382/ ) aber dann kommt ein Fenster mit schwerwiegenden Fehler im mscorsvw.exe und link zu folgender Seite https://appdb.winehq.org/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> 5,59MB/s .. auch will ;)
<Matze202> nagetier, hihi ;)
<nagetier> "Mono does not appear to be installed."
<nagetier> ?
<nagetier> das mal machen
<Matze202> nagetier, deem hier noch details zum schwerwiegenden Fehler http://paste.ubuntu.com/24041421/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Matze202: das sagt ms typischer weise mal wenig aus :)
<Matze202> nagetier, hast du bitte nen tip wie? das ich nicht wieder was falsch mache ;)
<nagetier> Matze202: Mit mono?
<Matze202> jupp
<nagetier> wobei das mit ms gar nichts am Hut hatte..
<nagetier> Matze202: hm, ne, nicht wirklich
<nagetier> Habe ich auch noch nicht installieren müssen
<nagetier> Matze202: Einfach machen, aktuelle Version, guck ins Wiki
<nagetier> <- protipp
<Matze202> nagetier, ok danke dir, aber ich muss jetzt erstmal raus, vielen danke auf jeden fall, dass es euch gibt, vielleicht bekomm ich es ja nächste woche zum laufen :D
<nagetier> Matze202: Viel Spass, und gerne
<lok20114> dpkg hat sich soeben bei mir zerschossen. Nach dem installieren des 4.4.0-63kernels stellte ich fest, dass dieser für meine bedürfnisse vollkommen ungeeignet war und wollte ihn gerade mit apt-get remove --purge  runterwerfen. jetzt mosert dpkg rum wegen unerfüllter abhängigkeiten... gnomine und liblightdm-gobject-1-0.
<jokrebel> hört sich zerfrickelt an. Was genau hast Du denn gemacht? Und was sagt ein apt update und ein full-upgrade? (in nem PasteBin bitte)
<lok20114> passiert ist das beim installieren eines updates
<lok20114> wärend dessen kam ständig ein gnome-fenster von der seite, das mich ebenfalls auf updates aufmerksam gemacht hat
<jokrebel> wie lange ignorierst Du sowas schon? Und wo ist der NoPaste?
<bekks> lok20114: Zeig uns mal die komplette Ausgabe von "uname -a; lsb_release -a; sudo apt update"
<lok20114> ich habe es nicht ignoriert. das erste fenster sagte mir ich könnte das auch im terminal machen. also machte ich ein update/upgrade mit apt-get
<bekks> und warum war der 4.4.0-63 "vollkommen ungeeignet", das hätte ich gerne im Detail erklärt :)
<Frickelpit> weil er nicht auf seine Bedürfnisse eingegangen ist, vermutlich ein männlicher Kernel *scnr*
<bekks> Dann war es garantiert ein Kernel ohne SMP :>
<bekks> lok20114: Kommt da noch was? :)
<lok20114> das isn anderer rechner
<bekks> Das ist egal. Es gibt SSH.
<lok20114> soll ich alles abtippen???
<bekks> Abtippen, Copy&Paste, in eine Textdatei und kopieren, abmalen - es gibt mind. vier Möglichkeiten.
<lok20114> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24042278/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<lok20114> das einzige wo ich vom standart abgewichen bin war, als ich neben unity mate installiert habe
<bekks> 0221 211338 < bekks> und warum war der 4.4.0-63 "vollkommen ungeeignet", das hätte ich gerne im Detail erklärt :)
<lok20114> und mein installationsmedium war ne CD von 2015 das könnte auch ne fehlerquelle sein
<bekks> Nee, könnte es nicht.
<bekks> Das ist spätestens seit dem ersten Aufruf von apt update völlig egal.
<lok20114> naja der kernel war vielleicht nich ungeeignet aber mit dem war der grafiktreiber futsch. system gestartet und alles war schwarz, nichmal n terminal 
<Frickelpit> Wir kommen der Sache näher
<bekks> Ja, also hast du den Grafiktreiber an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert, und DAS hat dir dann sahnig ins Knie geschossen.
<lok20114> mohoooment, ich habe den grafiktreiber garnicht installiert ^^
<bekks> Deswegen wird ja auch alles schwarz :P
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Meinst Du?
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: Ja, es lag offensichtlich nicht am Kernel
<lok20114> ich hab keine ahnung warum aber am grafiktreiber hab ich nix gebastelt. das war alles apt-get, dpkg usw.
<k1l_> lok20114: bootet das system denn jetzt? kannst du mit dem system hier her kommen?
<jokrebel> ...warum auch immer man dpkg direkt nutzen muss
<Frickelpit> Fehlermeldungen wäre so langsam auch eher hilfreich
<Frickelpit> "dpkg hat sich soeben bei mir zerschossen" passiert ja nicht einfach so
<lok20114> ich kann ja starten, nur eben nicht mit 4.4.0-63-generic sondern 4.4.0-62-generic
<bekks> Och, das passiert, wenn man es direkt benutzt, weil es abhängigkeiten nicht beachtet.
<jokrebel> und was update/full-upgrade alles sagt find ich auch immer noch nicht
<bekks> DESWEGEN benutzt man ja apt :P
<bekks> lok20114: Dann zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<jokrebel> bekks: Eben ++ ;-)
<lok20114> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24042349/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und dann bitte das tun, was in Zeile 5 steht. Und wieder die komplette Ausgabe zeigen.
<jokrebel> lok20114: Na dann mach doch mal was die letzte Zeile empfielt
<lok20114> achso sudo apt install -f hab ich auch probiert führt mich nur zu dpkg
<bekks> Die Ausgabe bitte.
<jokrebel> "führt mich nur zu dpkg" aha - wie genau "führt" eines sowas zu dpkg? Kannst uns das auch zeigen?
<bekks> "dpkg returned an error", da wette ich.
<lok20114> richtig
<bekks> Also, die komplette Ausgabe bitte :)
<k1l_> lok20114: details matter.
<lok20114> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24042377/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> lok20114: wenn du deinem mechaniker sagst "mein auto ist kaputt" wird der ja ohne details auch nicht schlauer :)
<lok20114> wenn ich mir die rechnung schon ausmalen kann und zum mechaniker gehe, erwarte ich in der regel nimmer viel ^^
<bekks> lok20114: Wir sind keine Mechaniker.
<k1l_> sudo apt install --reinstall liblightdm-gobject-1-0
<jokrebel> bekks: Und weil in einer Fehlermeldung dpkg erwähnt ist, heißt das dann natürlich, dass man dpkg benutzen muss 
<bekks> Klar m(
<k1l_> das sieht mir nach einem korrupten paket aus.
<k1l_> lok20114: noch anwesend?
<k1l_> aber warte mal, die paket:none sind da komisch. hast du da an der architektur gefummelt?
<lok20114> nene
<lok20114> nicht von mir selbst aus
<lok20114> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24042421/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ja, das sagen alle, die hier herkommen: "ich hab nichts gemacht, … oh das… ja das war ich" :
<lok20114> zumindest nichts, dessen ich mir bewusst wäre
<k1l_> was sagt: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<lok20114> von anfang bis ende amd64
<bekks> Warum das? :)
<bekks> ZEig uns mal die Ausgabe bitte.
<lok20114> äääh???? i386
<bekks> Aha. :)
<lok20114> also da distanziere ich mich jetzt mal ganz weit von
<lok20114> dem habe ich so nie zugestimmt
<k1l_> das ist ja ok beim desktop
<bekks> Also distanzoert du dich davon, dass du ein 64bit System hast, bei dem einige Pakete auch als i386 installiert wurden, wie bei einem Desktop üblich?
<k1l_> ich wunder mich nur, wo das :none herkommt
<bekks> *distanzierst
<bekks> Kaputtes Paket oder manueller Eingriff in dpkg.
<lok20114> kommt drauf an, wenn diese mit den 64iger paketen in konflikt geraten
<k1l_> lok20114: ws sagt "dpkg --print-architecture "
<lok20114> amd64
<k1l_> was für dpkg commands hast du da eben genutzt gehabt?
<lok20114> also alles gut. wo liegt das problem?
<lok20114> garkeine
<lok20114> außer denen von euch
<lok20114> habe nur gestern apt update, dann apt upgrade, vielleicht noch apt dist-upgrade und des wars
<lok20114> achso und apt install mate
<lok20114> kann ich mir nicht irgendwo ne history ausgeben lassen
<k1l_> "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jokrebel> das mit dem "hab kein dpkg benutzt" laß sich vorhin aber nich etwas anders. Aber ich geh nun ins Bett. Viel Erfolg noch zusammen
<jokrebel> *noch
<k1l_> lok20114: wieder eingeschlafen?
<lok20114> dauert hier
<bekks> Fünf Minuten zum Abtippen einer Zeile?
<lok20114> so
<k1l_> lok20114: wenn du anderweitig beschäftigt bist dann sag das oder komm wieder wenn du zeit hast. oder schreib ins forum.ubuntuusers.de
<tispokes_> abend
<k1l_> hi
<lok20114> http://www.termbin.com/vcj4
<lok20114> wusste doch garnicht was ich mit dem befehl überhaupt machen soll
<bekks> Das kann man ja auch fragem statt 20 Minuten sinnlos zu warten.
<bekks> Vorher hast du ja Dir genannte Befehle auch sofort ausgeführt.
<k1l_> die frage ist was du zwischen Log ended: 2017-02-21  18:35:04 Log started: 2017-02-21  18:52:53 gemacht hast
<k1l_> denn da taucht auf einmal das problem auf
<lok20114> oh warte....
<lok20114> ich hatte 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old aus etc/apt/apt.conf.d entfernt weil apt immer genörgelt hat, das die datei alt sei und somit nicht weiter berücksichtigt würde
<k1l_> jo, das ist aber kein problem
<lok20114> nun dann kann weiß ich aber weiter nix
<k1l_> mach mal "cat /var/log/dpkg.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> wie hast du denn den kernel entfernt?
<lok20114> http://www.termbin.com/4js8
<k1l_> ok, das dpkg los istnicht hilfreich
<bekks> Die Ausgabe bricht irgendwann in 2015 ab. Zeig uns mal: "tail -n 1000 /var/log/dpkg.log nc termbin.com 9999"
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> "tail -n 1000 /var/log/dpkg.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lok20114> http://www.termbin.com/j51m
<lok20114> ja, ab der kernel installation wie es aussieht
<k1l_> das hat aber nix damit zu tun
<k1l_> da ist irgendwas passiert, was dein system kaputt gemacht hat. der kernel deinstall ist ja auch nicht in den logs.
<k1l_> also, was hast du da gemacht?
<lok20114> so...
<lok20114> sudo apt-get remove --purge  linux-image-4.4.0-63-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-63 
<lok20114> das hab ich gemacht
<lok20114> und dann ging nix mehr
<bekks> Das würde in den Logs stehen, was es nicht tut.
<lok20114> aber ich habe es geschrieben ^^ kA. ob das aufgezeichnet wurde oder nicht aber ausgeführt hab ichs
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<k1l_> hoffentlich macht das deine dpkg status datei wieder richtig
<lok20114> hab ich schon, ich bekomme dabei wieder die abhängigkeiten vorgejodelt wie bei apt install -f
<k1l_> zeig die ausgabe bitte in einem patebin
<k1l_> *pastebin
<lok20114> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24042735/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/status* | nc termbin.com 9999
<lok20114> http://www.termbin.com/iday
<k1l_> ok, dann gucken wir mal ob wir da einfach den alten status zurückspielen können:
<k1l_> "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-backup"
<k1l_> dann "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<k1l_> danach dann "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<lok20114> so, is durch gelaufen
<lok20114> tcpdump wurde installiert, das wars
<k1l_> ok, dann in zukunft nicht mehr am paketsystem rummfummeln :)
<k1l_> und du willst dir male "linux-generic" installieren
<k1l_> und den linux-generic-lts-vivid deinstallieren
<lok20114> will ich?
<k1l_> ja willst du
<lok20114> worauf bezieht sich das vivid?
<k1l_> das war der backport kernel vom 15.04 für die 14.04 lts.
<pkzip> nabend
<pkzip> bei mir startet x, laut ps aux (von außen per ssh geprüft), aber ich sehe den x-bildschirm nicht
<pkzip> wasn da los?
<pkzip> strg+alt+f1 bis f12 bringen auch nix
<pkzip> hab ich da nen falschen kernelparameter gesetzt?
<pkzip> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text"
<pkzip> hab ich da
<k1l_> welches ubuntu?
<pkzip> neueste
<pkzip> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<k1l_> welches auto fährst du? -  das neuste
<pkzip> könnte auch stören
<pkzip> k1l_, linux mint
<pkzip> es lag nicht daran
<pkzip> früher konnte man mit strg+alt+f7 umschalten
<k1l_> dann frag mal die mint jungs wie sie das dort handhaben
<k1l_> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<pkzip> hab ja deinen befehl eingegeben vom letzten mal
<pkzip> sysctrl oder so
<pkzip> oder das ding beißt sich mit dem gdm
<ghostmag> Hey friendows
<ghostmag> Will über Ubuntu eine DVD abspielen, nutze dazu den VLC Player
<ghostmag> läuft soweit auch ganz gut, aber das Bild ist noch nicht so, wie ich mir das wünsche
<ghostmag> Unter Windows sieht es besser aus. Fehlt mir vielleicht irgendwas, was ich noch downloaden muss?
<ghostmag> Die Bilder verschwimmen minimal
<ghostmag> bei schnellen Bewegungen
<Phloxx> probier mal die deinterlacing einstellungen
<Phloxx> unter Video>Deinterlacing dann an
<Phloxx> und als modus zb Yadif
<ghostmag>  Phloxx: Danke, das ist ein guter Tipp. Klicke mich da gerade durch, aber bin noch nicht so ganz zufrieden
<pkzip> so, mal die xinitrc wegtun und dann gucken
<pkzip> evtl ist mint zu verbaut
<Phloxx> ghostmag: inwiefern "verschwimmen" die Bilder?
<Phloxx> ghostmag: ist das so ein Kamm-Effekt?
<ghostmag> Phloxx: Ja, das passt sehr gut
<ghostmag> Der Begrif
<ghostmag> f
<Phloxx> ghostmag:  ja das ist mit sicherheit das interlacing problem... bist du sicher das du das auch unter Video>Deinterlace auf "An" geschaltet hast? :D normalerweise funktioniert das ganz gut, aber den Effekt kann man natürlich bei ner DVD nie ganz wegbügeln
<ghostmag> Phloxx: http://imgur.com/a/N1ApG da sieht man das ein wenig
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<ghostmag> Phloxx: oder hier unten rechts bei dem Kinderbild links: http://imgur.com/a/mYzIJ
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<ghostmag> oder wenn du auf die Lippen ranzoomst
<ghostmag> Da kann ich nicht machen, wenn der Deinterlacer nicht ausreicht?
<Phloxx> welchen modus hast du denn gewählt? das sieht ähnlich aus wie interlacing aber es könnte auch ein anderes problem sein, vorallem wenn das so fleckenweise auftritt... da bin ich dann allerdings überfragt :D
<ghostmag> Habe mich mal durchprobiert durch die Modi
<ghostmag> Ich wünschte, ich wäre gar nicht mehr von solchen Medien abhängig... anstatt sowas vernünftig streamen zu können, zahle ich mehr für den Onlinekauf als für die Discversion
<ghostmag> Versand inklusive
<ghostmag> Hat jemand eine Internetseite, auf der man preiswert digitale Kopien kaufen kann? Amazon ist da leider nicht preiswert genug
<ghostmag> Ah, sorry, gehe offtopic
<Phloxx> ja das stimmt, vorallem weil die qualität von dvds ja auch etwas hinterherhinkt ;)
<ghostmag> Jah, Bluray aber genau so nervig. 10€ inklusive für den Film als Bluray, alternativ als digitale Kopie: 10€
<ghostmag> *Versand
<ghostmag> Danke, Phloxx. Bin jetzt schlafen, nachtii
<Phloxx> kein Problem ;)
<Phloxx> oh
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-22
<lok20114> Sorry wenn ich nochmal nerven muss, im eifer des gefechts habe ich eine seite weggeklickt welche scripte für ssh-gsync bereit gestellt hatte
<lok20114> äh rsync
<k1l> lok20114: schau doch mal im wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<k1l> !rsync
<le_bot> Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<lok20114> also mit den scripts steig ich nicht durch... wo kommt da welches script hin? host ssh-server???
<tispokes> Moin, zufällig paar RasPi Kenner hier? :-)
<ShiroNeko> hi, ich habe in /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntu-mate-common die ubuntu-mate-day-drift.xml. was macht die und kann ich die einfach löschen?
<ShiroNeko> tispokes: möglich, worum geht es?
<koegs> ShiroNeko: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/all/ubuntu-mate-wallpapers-common/filelist
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package ubuntu-mate-wallpapers-common/xenial-updates/all (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ShiroNeko> danke koegs, die seite hatte ich auch gefunden, was die jetzt genau macht, da bin ich noch immer nicht schlauer
<koegs> ShiroNeko: hast du dir die datei mal angeguckt?
<ShiroNeko> ja, prinzipiell sieht es aus als würde er einfach wallpaper rotieren, je nach datum
<ShiroNeko> bin eigentlich auf der suche nach dem setting für den hintergrund für den lock screen
<koegs> könnte vom namen her sein, kenn mich mit mate nicht aus, aber vom namen her würde ich auch ein wechselndes wallpaper erwarten
<ShiroNeko> dann ignorier ich das einfach =)
<ShiroNeko> in irgendeiner config wird aber doch das hintergrundbild für den mate lockscreen hinterlegt sein
<koegs> evtl hier: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-change-login-screen-background/216
<le_bot> Title: How to change login screen background? - Support & Help Requests - Ubuntu MATE Community (at ubuntu-mate.community)
<ShiroNeko> koegs: das ändert den login screen hintergrund, leider nicht dem vom lock screen
<koegs> ShiroNeko, hier schon gelesen? https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-screensaver/issues/55
<le_bot> Title: Option to change background of lock-screen · Issue #55 · mate-desktop/mate-screensaver · GitHub (at github.com)
<maredebianum> Moin, ab und an nach suspend sind Fonts und icons in der gnome3 shell kaputt (fehlen), kann man das irgendwie debuggen oder einem paket attributieren? Hatte das unter Mate Desktop auch, also möglicherweise X related? U16 LTS hier
<k1l> aus und wieder einloggen hilft da warscheinlich. 
<k1l> das kommt meistens daher, dass beim resume die hardware unterschiedlich schnell wieder arbeitet. daher kann sowas oder kein netzwerk etc, passieren.
<mm_> hallo
<tobias__> hello world
<tobias__> ist debian sicherer als ubuntu ??
<Frickelpit> ist Mercedes sicherer als BMW?
<tobias__> gute Antwort xD
<k1l> da fragst du in #ubuntu-de ja genau die richtigen. du kannst aber mal auf ubuntu.com/usn gehen und dir angucken was das security team von ubuntu so täglich alles macht
<schlosser> ist debian besser als ubuntu ?
<k1l> schlosser aka tobias_ magst du woanders trollen gehen?
<tobias__> sorry wollte nur mal irssi ausprobieren ...
<maredebianum> nixnix: U16LTS hier+gnome3, wie kann ich dem Raspi an eth eine IP anreichen und Netzwerk (via dhcp und NAT zum WLAN). Also vorher wars im nm-applet möglich (Verbindung teilen oder so), config dazu sagt [ipv4] method=shared. Hier gibts an "Kabel" die Optionen VPN Gebündelt, Bündelung, Brücke, VLAN, das ist es wohl alles nicht. Gebündelt, Bündelung ist sowieso unklar ;), in Profilen gibts nur dhcp, manuell, link-local (IPv4-Adressen
<bekks> maredebianum: Dann mach es manuell in einem Terminal. DHCP Server aufsetzen auf dem einen Interface, Routing konfigurieren.
<maredebianum> bekks: Danke, ja da wollte ich gerade drumherumkommen, dann kann ich es vielleicht einfacher meinen Router machen lassem. Es war halt immer recht praktisch mit dem nm.
<bekks> maredebianum: Wozu willst du das überhaupt mit NM machen wenn dein Router das von alleine kann?
<maredebianum> Den Laptop als mobilen Router einrichten zu können ist prima, direkte Verbindung zum Raspi auch. Jetzt muss ich halt viel hin- und herrennen, um den Raspi an den Router anzuschließen etc. (Backup, Neuinstallaltion, Konfiguration etc), da muss ich die SD rausnehmen, wieder anstecken etc.pp. Außerdem kann ich nicht im Zug weitermachen ;)
<bekks> Watt, wieso? Konfiguration anpassen, raspi runterfahren, Kabel dran, starten, fertig.
<bekks> Dazu muss man keine Rakete entwickeln.
<maredebianum> Ich eier grad noch mit Krücken rum ;)
<bekks> Dann renn nicht soviel rum, und mach es nicht so kompliziert. :>
<maredebianum> Und will den Raspi sowieso mobil einsetzen als Flashstation für Microchips, da wäre es gut, wenn's einfach und ohne $homeoffice Umgebung ginge.
<bekks> Geht es doch, wenn du es entsprechend konfigurierst.
<maredebianum> bekks: danke, vielleicht bekommt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing ja auch ein bisschen Liebe ;)
<le_bot> Title: Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> maredebianum: Von Dir? Das wäre super :)
<k1l> wenn er mobil eingesetzt werden soll, dann ist dhcp standard doch eh die wahl. wer sagt denn, dass im neuen netz dein static da überhaupt geht?
<maredebianum> bekks: Falls ich rausfinde, wie es ohne die manuelle Variante geht und warum das jetzt alles nicht mehr so ist wie vorher, warum nicht mal für > 2012 dokumentieren ;) Wahrscheinlich ist das alles nicht unmöglich, nur etwas umwegiger oder umbenannt.
<bekks> maredebianum: Also das geht mit ifconfig, netstat, dhcpcd, dhclient und einem Editor :)
<bekks> Ah, und iptables, fürs Routing.
<maredebianum> bekks: Ja, so halbwegs ist mir das klar, aber ich will da auch vorsichtig sein, einen DHCP fest auf eth zu konfigurieren ist z.B. so eine Sache, das mögen die meisten Netze gar nicht, da gibt's schnell Schellen vom Admin ;)
<bekks> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht und gefährliches Halbwissen.
<bekks> Wenn du den DHCP Server auf das FALSCHE Netz konfigurierst - und DU der Admin zuhause bist... denk mal drüber nach was du gerade geschrieben hast.
<maredebianum> bekks: und wie heißt der dhcp aktuell, der installiert ist (noch dnsmasq oder anders, wo/wie will der konfiguriert werden) etc.pp. Ist so ein bisschen eine Toolchain, die man hier temporär am NM vorbei konfigurieren muss (und ich bin nur halb-wissend ;). Für zu Hause ist es nicht so wild, wenn das Netz mal spacken sollte, weil ich das Kabel einstecke und was vergaß.
<bekks> Woher sollen WIR wissen welchen DHCP Server DU installiert hast?
<bekks> Finds halt raus :)
<spY|da> sagt mal, ich hab gerade nen schönes backup von meinem 12.04 lts gemacht und möchte das auf 14.04 updaten, gibts irgendwo ne infoseite was ich da mit den neuen softwareversionen apache, php und mysql beachten muss? 
<maredebianum> bekks: ihr müsst das hierfür gar nicht wissen ;) aber wenn ich mein Kabel irgendwo (anders) reinstecke und da fällt DHCP raus ist es i.A. blöd.
<bekks> Dann beheb das Problem doch.
<Frickelpit> spY|da: apache2.2 auf apache 2.4 könnte, je nach config der vhosts, etwas ärger machen. Da gibt es aber eine Übersichtsseite, was geändert wurde.
<Frickelpit> spY|da: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html
<le_bot> Title: Upgrading to 2.4 from 2.2 - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4 (at httpd.apache.org)
<spY|da> Frickelpit, danke, die hab ich eben auch gefunden, noch was anderes bekannt zu mysql oder php?
<Frickelpit> php sollte keine Schwierigkeiten machen
<spY|da> jetzt aus den erfahrungen hier aus dem channel 
<maredebianum> spY|da: schau mal in die READMEs der Pakete, da steht meist etwas drin. Und beim dist-upgrade gibts auch im Zweifel migrations-skripte, die helfen.
<Frickelpit> mysql, nunja … kann gut gehen, kann dir aber auch den Abend versauen. :D mach nen dump der Datenbanken vorsichtshalber
<spY|da> Frickelpit, backup vom gesamtsystem hab ich 
<Frickelpit> spY|da: mach noch ein separates mit mysqldump
<bekks> spY|da: Und während die DB lief hast du das Backup wie gemacht? :P
<maredebianum> spY|da: Datenbanken so, dass du es schnell einspielen kannst?
<spY|da> Frickelpit, oki, danke 
<spY|da> bekks, nein, runtergefahren, und mit tar ein backup der platte gemacht
<bekks> spY|da: D.h. du hast eine Livecd gestartet und damit das Backup gemacht?
<spY|da> bekks, ja 
<spY|da> ich ziehe gerade noch mysqldump ein backup 
<spY|da> ll
<spY|da> bekks, war das mit der livecd falsch?
<bekks> spY|da: Nö.
<maredebianum> spY|da: Mach mal ein DB-dump, du brauchst nämlich im Zweifel die jetzige /etc/mysql/debian.cnf wegen key, um an die Daten in /var/bla/mysql zu kommen...
<bekks> Die cnf ist im Dump aber nicht enthalten...
<maredebianum> bekks: Der Dump geht ja auch ohne (und ist konsistent), nur wenn du wegen fehlendem Dump mit den binary /var/cache/.../ binärdateien noch mal was anfangen musst, weil du keinen ordentlichen Dump hast, stellst du fest, dass du die brauchst ;)
<bekks> Ja, und wie hilft ihm dann der Dump wenn er nicht mehr an den Server kommt, weil der Key in der cnf nicht passt?
<bekks> Richtig, garnicht.
<maredebianum> spY|da: mysql 5.5 gibts in beiden LTS, sollte also schmerzfrei sein
<maredebianum> bekks: wenn du einen Dump hast, kannst du doch jederzeit von 0 starten
<bekks> maredebianum: Klar. Nur ist deine obige Argumentation halt komisch, weil er sowohl die data files als auch die dazu passende cnf hat.
<maredebianum> bekks: release-upgrade failed, neuinstallation -> bam
<bekks> maredebianum: Ja und? Backup wiederherstellen, bam.
<bekks> Dafür hat er doch das Backup.
<bekks> Und im Backup sowohl die data files auch auch die dazu passende cnf.
<maredebianum> bekks: Ja, wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass das zusammengehört (hat mich mal gebissen, weil ich neuinstallieren musste).
<maredebianum> BTW, ich fand jetzt apt-clone mehrmals recht praktisch, um den aktuellen System-Stand zu speichern und Paketauswahl etc. zu klonieren.
<spY|da> das ist ja nice, in 14.04 schon der neue kernel drin 
<bekks> Welcher "neue" Kernel?
<spY|da> By default, the 14.04.5 point release will ship with a newer 4.4 Linux kernel from Ubuntu 16.04
<spY|da> das meine ich 
<k1l> spY|da: 14.04 hat nur noch paar monate bis 2 jahre support, je nachdem welche pakete es betrifft. wenn du eh schon aktualisierst, warum nicht direkt 16.04? hat aber php7 und mysql 5.7
<maredebianum> spY|da: falls du es noch nicht hast, evtl. mal einen etckeeper einrichten, der packt /etc in ein VCS (z.B. git) und trackt Änderungen, dann kann man leichter nachsehen, was anders ist
<bekks> Hat ZUM GLÜCK php7 :P
<spY|da> k1l, wegen php7 
<bekks> spY|da: Dann wirds mal Zeit umzustellen :)
<spY|da> ziehe stück für stück um, sollte anfang april fertig sein, dann wollte ich auf 16.04 updaten 
<bekks> Dann würde ich mir jetzt den Aufriss mit 14.04 komplett sparen.
<spY|da> bekks, das setzt aber dann doch eine neuinstallation vorraus 
<spY|da> und das wollte ich mir wiederum sparen 
<jokrebel> spY|da: Ein Dist-Upgrade von 14.04 nach 16.04 kann durchaus auch gut klappen. Hab so ein LTS-Upgrade schon von 12.04 auf 14.04 mehrfach erfolgreich gemacht. Und inzwischen auf 16.04 auch schon ein paar mal
<maredebianum> zum connection-sharing unter gnome3 und nm: man kann via commandline den nm-connection-editor starten, das ist die Konfig, in der man das ordentlich und wie früher einstellen kann. Die erstellte Verbindung taucht dann auch im gnome3-GUI-Dings-Geraffel auf und lässt sich da anwählen. Dann ist alles wieder normal ;)
<NTQ> Ich nutze jDownloader in Ubuntu 16.04 + Gnome 3. Komischerweise kann ich nur mit Alt+Tab in das Fenster wechseln. Ein Klick auf die Anwendungsleiste funktioniert nicht um das Fenster nach vorne zu bringen. Außerdem hat die Maus ein Offset, sodass ich immer ganz wo anders hin klicken muss um z.B. ein Untermenü zu erreichen.
<NTQ> Kennt jemand das Problem? Mit Java generell scheint es nichts zu tun zu haben, da andere Programm wie z.B. eclipse wunderbar funktionieren.
<maredebianum> Hat jemand Rechte fürs Wiki, hier ist mal meine Ergänzung als Diff für https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=refresh https://paste.ubuntu.com/24049216/
<le_bot> Title: Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> NTQ: hat eventuell etwas mit der Modalität der Fenster zu tun, passt denn die Java-Version?
<NTQ> Ich nutze Java 1.8 SE
<k1l> maredebianum: das geht wohl nur vom documentations team. entweder machste da einen bugreport oder sagst in #ubuntu-doc bescheid
<maredebianum> k1l: danke, via #ubuntu-doc bereits erledigt :)
<k1l> ja, seitdem da leute das für spam missbraucht haben ist das stärker reglementiert
<maredebianum> k1l: autsch, ja die Spammer sind überall und machen nur Ärger und im Zweifel eine Menge Arbeit. Verbreiten keine FakeNews (ähm, Werbung *ist* sowas), und fast immer mit Bots.
<NTQ> maredebianum: Guter Beitrag. Hab ich damals auch da vermisst. Hab es aber selbst hinbekommen.
<maredebianum> NTQ: Danke, ist es verständlich trotz Kürze? Na ja, besser als nix. Vergaß aber wiki.ubuntuusers.de, das recht umfangreich ist. Zumindest gnome3 hat andere Vorstellungen, wie network mit GUI gemacht wird. Dummerweise ist alles nur ähnlich, aber nicht vollständig...
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen, das nach laufzeit USB3.0 nicht mehr erkannt wird. Stecke HDDs an. Aber dmesg zeigt davon null an. Erst ein Reboot und alles funktioniert wieder normal. Stecke ich ein < USB3.0 an das wird erkannt.
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-23
<Astronaut> hi
<tobias__> hi, wie kann ich mir einen nick erstellen (also mit passwort etc.) ?
<dreamon> Thunderbird Email versand → Senden der Nachricht fehlgeschlagen. → Fehler beim Schreiben einer temporären Datei.
<Astronaut> was für'n nick ? ;)
<Salamanda> ist das hier der offtopich channel?
<koegs> Salamanda: nein du suchst #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Salamanda> Danke !
<Salamanda> Hab gerade beim Versuch meinen Audioausgang umzustellen irendwie meinen Zugriff auf sämtliche Systemeinstellungen gelöscht... finde sie nicht wieder und auch beim Versuch anders zu den Einstellungen zu kommen wird mir keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit mehr angezeigt...wie kann ich das Rückgängig machen?
<Salamanda> Jemand ne idee wie ich meine Systemeinstellungen zurückhole nachdem ich sie ausversehen gelöscht habe? kann auf keine Weise mehr Einstellungen ändern
<bekks> Was hast du denn getan um sie zu löschen?
<Salamanda> war eher ausversehen...wollte die Audioeinstellung von bluetooth ändern da er sich zwar mit einer externen musicbox verbunden hat, aber nichts abgespielt werden konnte...hab also erstma (denke da war der fehler) bluetooth bluez im terminal gelöscht und blueman raufgespielt...danach war es verschwunden
<Salamanda> hab blueman wieder deinstalliert und bluebluez aufgespielt hat sich aber nichts geändert...einstellung sind immernoch verschollen !
<Salamanda> Denke es liegt daran das es ein Befehl für mint war und nicht ubuntu...bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, befass mich erst seit 2 Tagen mit Linux :D
<Salamanda> Ne idee wie ich wieder an die Daten rannkomme?
<sdx23> hast du aufgepasst, was da alles deinstalliert wurde?
<Salamanda> habs mir kurz durchgelesen, hatte aber das gefühl das nichts wichtiges dabei war...klang wie daten die nur für bluetoothzwecke gebraucht werde...
<sdx23> beim ersten Mal? Ganz sicher? Sonst lieber nochmal in /var/log/apt nachschauen.
<Salamanda> aber im detail keine Ahnung !!
<Salamanda> denke ja...!
<sdx23> Meine Vermutung wäre, dass irgendein Desktop-Metapaket dabei mit draufgegangen ist.
<sdx23> Gut, aber was heißt "die sind weg" genau?
<Salamanda> Einstellungsbutton ist weg und wenn ich versuche anders darauf zuzugreifen (Bsp. durch bluetooth ḱnopf auf audioeinstellung) lässt sich auch dort nichts mehr ändern...wenn ich im computer nach systemeinstellungen suche ist auch nichts zu finden !
<sdx23> am besten du gibst das apt log in einen nopaste
<tispokes_> tag Jungs, Frage, mal wieder :D Wenn ich ein Prozess mit & in den bg schicke, dann die Sitzung verlasse, bleibt der ein prozess ja im bg aktiv. Bekomm ich den irgendwie wieder in den fg?
<tispokes_> *eine
<sdx23> wenn du mit "die Sitzung verlasse" meinst das Terminal zu zu machen - nein, der ist weg.
<tispokes_> ich verbinde mich per putty, mache "./test.sh", danach exit, wenn ich mich wider einlogge ist der prozess noch da, via "px aux"
<tispokes_> ps aux
<sdx23> bei exit bekommt er ein SIGHUP, je nachdem welcher "prozess" ist ihm das ggf. egal. Anywas, wenn du darauf wieder zugreifen willst, nimm screen
<Salamanda> wie kann ich denn mein Verzeichnis sehen?
<tispokes_> pwd
<tispokes_> oder den Inhalt Salamanda ?
<Salamanda> inhalt
<tispokes_> inhalt: ls oder ls -la
<tispokes_> ls --help hilft :-)
<RSD> Hallo?
<bekks> Hallo.
<tispokes_> sdx23: ja screen nutzt ich schon auch, aber habs nur gerade bemerkt das es weiter läuft. Ah sorry kein shellscript, ein python script
<Salamanda> den inhalt der deinstallierten details finde ich im ls?
<tispokes_> Salamanda: verstehe die Frage nicht
<Guest17359> Ich hab nen Sony Walkman, den ich gerne per mtp-detect auslesen würde. Problem: Er meldet sich nur als USB Massenspeicher an. Auf Windows aber als MTP. 
<sdx23> Salamanda: cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999  # die URL dann hier rein kopieren, dann sehen wir, das du zuletzt (de)installiert hast.
<Salamanda> Hab vorhin etwas deinstalliert und dabei wahrscheinlich auch ein desktopmetapaket mit den systemeinstellungen mitgenommen...wollte gucken ob das stimmt.
<Salamanda> top danke !
<Guest17359> Ich hab nen Sony Walkman, den ich gerne per mtp-detect auslesen würde. Problem: Er meldet sich nur als USB Massenspeicher an. Auf Windows aber als MTP.
<koegs> Guest17359: pack mal die ausgabe von dmesg in ein pastebin nach dem anstecken des walkman
<tispokes_> Guest17359: was passiert wenn du auf den Massenspeicher vom Walkman zugreifst?
<Guest17359> Da kann ich ganz normal Dateien hin und herschieben
<tispokes_> Guest17359: aber deine schon vorhandenen Lieder siehst du nicht?
<tispokes_> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999 @ Guest17359 
<Guest17359> Habe auch in der fuse Datei gesagt, dass der als Massenspeicher erkannt werden soll. Dann ercheint auch "WALKMAN" als schriftzug, aber wenn ich drauf klicke kommt ein Fehler, der sagt, dass WALKMAN nicht gefunden werden konnte.
<Guest17359> Doch alles da. USB funktioniert. Brauche nur MTP:
<Salamanda> Jo ! hab die datein beim löschen des bluetooth bluez mit rausgehauen...
<Guest17359> dmesg gibt aus: Get ADDRInfo serv name not supported for AI_socktype
<Salamanda> als ich es wiederhergestellt habe kahm zwar bluetooth bluez wieder aber die Einstellungen blieben verschwunden...
<Salamanda> meint ihr es gibt ne weitere möglichkeit außer einfach das Betriebssystem zurückzusetzten und neu zu installiere...? bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr sicher.
<koegs> Salamanda: wo bleibt der link?
<Salamanda> Commandline: apt-get purge pulseaudio-module-bluetooth bluetooth bluez-* bluez Requested-By: laurin (1000) Purge: bluez:amd64 (5.41-0ubuntu3), unity8:amd64 (8.14+16.10.20160922-0ubuntu2), bluez-cups:amd64 (5.41-0ubuntu3), unity8-desktop-session:amd64 (1.0.13+16.10.20160928-0ubuntu1), ubuntu-desktop:amd64 (1.373), gnome-bluetooth:amd64 (3.20.0-1ubuntu1), unity-control-center:amd64 (15.04.0+16.10.20161003.1-0ubuntu2), unity-scope
<koegs> das ist kein link
<Salamanda> hm...was fürn link?
<koegs> 145731    sdx23 | Salamanda: cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999  # die URL dann hier rein kopieren, dann sehen wir, das du zuletzt
<sdx23> Salamanda: im wesentlichen ist das Verschwinden von "ubuntu-desktop" das Problem. Das musst du wieder installieren: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<koegs> ansonsten halt die pakete die du da bewusst gelöscht hast wieder installieren
<koegs> Guest17359: warum hast du überhaupt in fuse was gemacht und wenn du dem sagst er soll als Massenspeicher laufen, dann muss man sich doch nicht wundern
<Guest17359> Hab das online so gefunden
<Guest17359> Danach wurde es auch angezeigt, läuft nur noch nicht so 100
<Guest17359> Vor der Änderung in Fuse gabs nur USB Mode
<Guest17359> gibt es eine andere Möglichketi den Wlakman zu mounten?
<koegs> Guest17359: ich würde empfehlen deine Änderungen rückgängig zu machen und uns dann anschliessend wie eben gebeten die ausgabe von dmesg komplett zu zeigen
<koegs> ggf. auch noch ein "lsusb"
<Salamanda> JAWOHL !hat funktioniert...vielen Dank !
<Guest17359> Alles klar, danke, ich melde mich
<Salamanda> desktop neu installiert und fertig ! der Knaller !
<rsdrsd> Hallo, ich bins der MTP Mensch
<rsdrsd> lsusb: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 054c:085c Sony Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0930:0508 Toshiba Corp. Integrated Bluetooth HCI Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root h
<rsdrsd> Ganz oben steht der Walkman drin
<sdx23> dann kannst du jetzt die usb ID nehemen und danach googeln
<rsdrsd> Wie meinst? Brauch ich irgendwie Treiber, oder nen Mount, oder?
<koegs> und was war mit dmesg?
<rsdrsd> Stimmt, sorry, sekunde
<koegs> und wie ist die genaue produkt-bezeichnung des gerätes?
<rsdrsd> Sony NWZ-E585
<rsdrsd> also dmesg gibt sehr viel aus
<rsdrsd> Was is darin relevant?
<koegs> 150135        ⤷ | dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999 @ Guest17359 
<koegs> rsdrsd: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<rsdrsd> http://termbin.com/yb4r
<koegs> der wird als ganz normale "festplatte" erkannt
<koegs> wird der nicht im explorer angezeigt?
<rsdrsd> Doch im explorer wird der angezeigt, mit nem USB Stick Symbol
<koegs> und was passiert, wenn du da drauf klickst?
<rsdrsd> Naja, ich kann ganz normal auf Dateien zugreifen. Das scheint einwandfrei zu funktionieren.
<rsdrsd> okay, nein ich kann nicht drauf zugreifen. Es wird alles leer angezeigt.
<rsdrsd> Ich sehe den root Ordner mit den Unterordnern. Aber wenn ich rein gehe, ist alles leer
<rsdrsd> Update: geht wieder, der hing wohl kurz
<DaVu> rsdrsd: mtpfs ist installiert?
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MTP/
<le_bot> Title: MTP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rsdrsd> jap, habe schon 100 handys und MP3 Player mit mtp-detect ausgelesen; nur bei dem klappts nicht
<rsdrsd> das sansung neben mir wird einwanfrei erkannt
<DaVu> ok und die einstellungen des Walkmans geben nichts her? Vielleicht irgendwo "USB-Verbindungseinstellungen" oder ähnliches?
<rsdrsd> leider nein, schon gecheckt. Man kann nur (falls der Walkman nicht erkennt dass er angesteckt ist) manuell in den USB Mode versetzten und danach anstecken. Leider auch ihne Erfolg
<DaVu> Hm...dann bin auch ich nun ratlos
<koegs> der wird halt als normaler festspeicher vom kernel verstanden, da braucht man kein mtp
<rsdrsd> Also ich hab es nochnmal getestet; das samung wirft jetzt bei mtp-detect auch nen fehler: http://termbin.com/230a
<rsdrsd> ja klar, man braucht MTP nicht. Sollte aber funktionieren.
<rsdrsd> Update: samsung liefert doch das richtige...
<koegs> wenn der sich nicht als MTP device meldet, kann der kernel und auch mtp-detect nix machen
<rsdrsd> aber der sony kann ja mtp; unter win meldet der sich als mtp an. Dann muss? es doch eine Möglichkeit geben umzuschalten, oder?
<koegs> wahrscheinlich irgendeine tolle Treiber/Setup-Geschichte unter Windows... wenn der in den Einstellungen nix hat, wirst du wahrscheinlich damit leben müssen
<rsdrsd> das ist sehr schade...trotzdem danke^
<sdx23> "usb modeswitch" noch als Stichwort. Keine Garantie, dass das der Mechanismus ist.
<tispokes_> probleme bei VF? :D
<NTQ> Weil mir es gerade wieder passiert ist: Nach dem Upgrade von Trusty auf Xenial war eth0 weg. Jetzt heißt es ens32, aber war trotzdem nicht aktiv. Ich hab dann /etc/network/interfaces anpassen müssen, weil der Name sich geändert hat. Aber wie krieg ich hin, dass ens32 direkt nach dem Hochfahren da ist?
<NTQ> Ich muss aktuell immer ein "ifup ens32" manuell machen. Aber crontab ist ja auch nicht die Lösung.
<NTQ> Ach, vergisst es. Bin offenbar nur zu blöd zum tippen. "auto esn32" kann ja schlecht funktionieren.
<karlivoxi> hi, hat jemand eine Idee bzw. Ahnung, wie ich mich vor deauth Paketen schützen kann. Verbindung mit dem AP ist nicht möglich wenn jemand deauth Packete versendet. Es gibt WIPS, habe damit aber keine Erfahrung. Vielleicht hat hier jemand Erfahrung, wie ich den Kerl schnappen kannn?
<MultiStorm> servus :-), könnt ihr mir sagen woran es liegen kann wenn ich starter einträge also .desktop Datein nicht im starter angezeigt bekomme, also ich hatte 1 angelegt für das Android Studio fas Funktioniert super nun habe ich 2 weitere erstelle diese werden aber nicht angezeigt, kann das daran liegen das die Programme im home verzeichnis liegen?
<MultiStorm> melde mich später nochmal muss erstmal kurz wohin
<tispokes_> abend, kann ich mit nc mithören auf port 80 auf meinem rechner? oder mit nem anderen Befehl
<jokrebel> was genau willst Du denn erreichen und warum?
<tispokes_> port 80 soll nur zum test sein, hab noch nen daemon auf nem anderen port laufen, der bekommt infos über die php-Seite aufm apache (alles local), und ich mag wissen was der daemon bekommt und genau macht
<tispokes_> port 1337
<tispokes_> der daemon steuert nen rf433 sender
<jokrebel> tispokes_: Und da bist Du Dir sicher, mit dieser Frage hier im Ubuntu-Support richtig zu sein? Für mich klingt das eher nach Netzwerkfrage oder für php bzw. apache
<DaVu> er fragt direkt nach nc
<DaVu> könnte schon gut zu Ubuntu gehören
<sash_> tispokes_: Du kannst dich nicht mit nc an einen schon vorhandenen Port packen. Aber du kannst dein Apache-Logging hochsetzen oder Apache im Vordergrund starten und dann mitlesen, was da passiert. Oder direkt nen php-dev-server nehmen, den du irgendwie so: php -S index.php starten kannst.
<sash_> "An einen schon vorhandenen" sollte eigentlich heißen "An einen schon belegten"
<tispokes_> ah sash_ stimmt, sollte es :D vorhanden sind se ja alle von 1 bis 65535
<tispokes_> okay, ja das mit dem Loggin hochsetzen is auch ne Idee, hatte nur eben gerade die Idee das vllt gehen könnte mit nc, deswegen auch hier die Frage
<tispokes_> +1
<tispokes_> und den daemon mit nc im verbose-mode starten? geht das?
<tispokes_> höchstes LogLevel sollte debug sein, oder interpretier ich das Falsch bei apache, sry 4 offtopic ;-)
<MultiStorm> So da bin ich wieder .. ich habe aktuell ein Problem Starter hinzuzufügen also *.desktop files bei einem hat es geklappt bei 2 weiteren nicht mehr und ich bin mir nicht sicher wo eigentlich das Problem ist. Ihr bracht sicher irgendwelche infos um dazu was sagen zu können soll ich euch mal die files Pastebinen :-)
<MultiStorm> den einzigen unterschied den ich erkennen konnte ist das der erste startet unter /opt/ liegt also natürlich nicht der startet sondern die anwendung die anderen beiden unter /home/user/Programme
<MultiStorm> es sind locale desktop files also unter /home/user/.local/share/application
<MultiStorm> oder gibt es ne möglihckeit in irgendeiner Logfile nachzusehen?
<Astronaut> hi
<Astronaut> ich habe, glaube ich, das selbe problem.
<Astronaut> hab mir etcher als appimage runtergeladen.
<Astronaut> ich kopier das jetzt mal in opt
<Astronaut> ok. dachte ich könnte das nach dem starten im dock behalten...
<Astronaut> ich bin also ratlos.
<Astronaut> ich lass es auf dem desktop
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-24
<haha_ws> i am new
<jokrebel> haha_ws: Macht ja nichts. Aber hier darfst Du deutsch schreiben
<Krumel> Hey...kurze Frage...meine bluetooth maus wird von meinem Gerät nicht erkannt. Gestern noch ohne Probleme genutzt und nun nichts mehr...(Batterien hab ich schon gewechselt) ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<Astronaut> usb?
<Astronaut> oder internes bluetooth?
<Krumel> usb funktioniert ! 
<Krumel> Bluetooth eingeschalten und sichtbar...
<Krumel> findet aber keine geräte
<Astronaut> hat die maus n dongle, meinte ich.
<Astronaut> letztens wollte ich ne tastatur ohne dongle per bluetooth verbinden.. nach 20 mal pairen hat's irgendwann mal geklappt.
<Krumel> ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung ob sie einen hat...
<Krumel> Er müsste aber doch ein Gerät erkennen was gestern noch ausnahmslos funktioniert hat... dachte vllt. hab ich ausversehen irgendeinen Treiber gelöscht, das kann ich mir aber ncht vorstellen...!
<Krumel> Gibts denn ne möglichkeit um zu checken ob der coputer den usb-stick nicht erkennt oder ob es ein problem mit dem bluetooth ist? dann könnte ich die ganze sache wenigstens mal eingränzen.
<chris1409> lsusb
<chris1409> wenn er da nicht angezeigt wird, wird er gar nicht erst erkannt 
<Astronaut> ... drauf wollte ich hinaus
<chris1409> habe nicht wirklich aufgepasst XD
<Krumel> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 174f:1173 Syntek  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0a2a Intel Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<chris1409> und jetzt zieh mal den Stick ab und mach es noch mal :D
<Krumel> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 174f:1173 Syntek  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0a2a Intel Corp.  Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<chris1409> entweder ich bin blind, oder dein Gerät wird nicht erkannt 
<Krumel> ich denke auch...
<Fussel> sieht fast so aus, als hätts Krumel andersherum gemacht, und der realtek ist dazu gekommen
<Fussel> card reader auch
<Krumel> nope...zuerst usb drinnen, beim zweiten mal drauße...dann kam realtek dazu...
<chris1409> nen anderen USB Port hast du mal versucht?
<Krumel> jup....genau die gleichen meldungen !
<chris1409> tja, klingt kaputt 
<Krumel> USB Port funktioniert...muss also wirklich die maus sein...
<Krumel> danke euch versuchs gleich ma noch bei nem anderen gerät und ansonsten mss ne neue maus her !
<Astronaut> schon komisch. steckt den usb rein und der CardReader verschwindet, sehe ich richtig, oder?
<Astronaut> hatte auch mal das phänomen dass sich 2 netzwerkkarten gebissen haben. 
<Astronaut> muss dann den bus umordnen.
<Astronaut> vielleicht hilft das udev, oder hier: https://goo.gl/wCWUsO
<le_bot> Title: How do you reset a USB device from the command line? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Astronaut> *ha* du bist ja cool
<Wishpacker> gibt es echt kein android emulator für ubuntu?
<koegs> Wishpacker: guck dir Mal genymotion an, vielleicht was für dich
<Wishpacker> des kostet doch was, oder?
<sash_> Das Android SDK bringt nen Android-Emulator mit.
<MultiStorm> Wishpacker: das Android Studio bringt einen Top Emulator mit der sauber unter ubuntu läuft
<Wishpacker> danke
<MultiStorm> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Android_Studio/
<le_bot> Title: Android Studio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Wishpacker> ich schaus mir mal an
<Wishpacker> kann ich damit ein komplettes tablet emulieren?
<koegs> Genymotion geht auch kostenlos. Ist ein bisschen versteckt
<Wishpacker> hast du mir ein link?
<koegs> https://www.genymotion.com/fun-zone/
<le_bot> Title: Genymotion For Fun – Free Android Emulator (at www.genymotion.com)
<MultiStorm> koegs: verdammt du wrst schneller :-)
<Wishpacker> dann mal vieln dank euch!
<MultiStorm> mal eine kurze frage: wo legt man am besten im system anwendungen hin die nicht klassich installiert sondern nur entpackt werden hin?
<ppq> MultiStorm, unterhalb von /usr/local wenn es systemweit verfügbar sein soll
<ppq> MultiStorm, ansonsten direkt in deinem home, die binaries (oder symlink dadrauf) dann in ~/bin
<ppq> (letzteres anlegen, ist aber standardmäßig im $PATH)
<ppq> das ist so best practice. technisch gesehen ists natürlich völlig egal wo das liegt
<MultiStorm> ppq: Super danke, werde mir das gleich mal notieren ... ich habe aktuell im Home ein verzeichnis /programs aber wirklich gefallen tut mir das nicht, zudem müllt es das home zusätzlich zu und das mit den .desktop files scheint auch nicht so sauber zu laufen, da weiss ich aber noch nicht woran es liegt
<ppq> MultiStorm, nenn es einfach .programs oder so ;)
<ppq> dann siehst du es nicht
<ppq> und .desktop files im home liegen sowieso unsichtbar in ~/.local/share/applications
<MultiStorm> ja das weiss ich da habe ich sie ja auch hingepackt :-)
<ppq> was ist denn das problem?
<MultiStorm> das kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, die startet werden einfach nicht angezeigt
<MultiStorm> habe 3 stück erstellt der erste klappt 2 ud 3 nicht :-(
<MultiStorm> kann es dir gerne mal als pastebin zukommen lassen
<ppq> was sind "die startet"?
<ppq> parsing error
<MultiStorm> naja sie werden im ubuntu menü nicht angezeigt die Programme
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24059925/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> der erste geht der 2te nicht, gibt es dafür irgendwelche logs?
<ppq> MultiStorm, haben beide +x?
<MultiStorm> rwxr-xr-x 1 husker husker 69174304 Jan 10 16:32 yakyak
<MultiStorm> jup, wenn ich das exec in ein leeres Terminal kopiere startet die anwednung sauber
<MultiStorm> naja sauber bei yakyak bekomme ich zwar einen fehler angezeigt, aber der Messanger startet und funktioniert einwandfrei
<MultiStorm> wie gesagt der erste eintrag für das Android Studio Funktioniert, er wird im Menü angezeigt, und lässt sich auch sauber starten nur der 2te eintrag aus dem Poastebin wird im menü nicht angezeigt. hätte noch einen der nicht Funktioniert aber ich denke mal die haben das gleiche Problem
<nagetier> Ich würde gerne die automatische Benachrichtigung zu aktuelleren Paketen nach der Anmeldung am CLI abschalten, wie sollte da vorgegangen werden? update-notifier-common deinstallieren?
<nagetier> Ab und zu bootet der Rechner nicht bis zum login, und ich habe den Mechanismus in Verdacht
<Frickelpit> Wie soll ein Dienst, der nach dem Anmelden ausgeführt wird Schuld sein am fehlerhaften booten bis zum login?
<k1l> das sollte den login nicht stoppen
<k1l> besser mal in die logs gucken was da los ist. meistens ist es fstab kram, weil systemd da zu fragil ist
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Das muss schon vor dem login geschehen, das Ergebnis wird ja direkt nach dem Anmelden eingeblendet
<MultiStorm> So, es ist freitag und ich werde meinen ***** jetzt mal nach hause bewegen, werde später aber sich noch mal reinschauen.
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Astronaut> moin auch
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-25
<MultiStorm> guten Morgen, wenn ich auf einem Rechner Ubuntu innstallieren möchte zu dem ich eh keinen zugang per Monitor habe, kann ich ubuntu auch gleich ohne grafische oberfläche installieren?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> nennt sich ubuntu server
<MultiStorm> habs auch vor 1 sec auf der ubuntu seite gefunden :-) Danke !
<MultiStorm> und mal noch was total albernes: gibt es ne möglichkeit das verhalten von ubuntu zu veränder das es auf falsche anmeldungen hönisch reagiert, z.b. sowie wie bei Juressic Park --> Ha Ha du hast das zauberwort nicht gesagt, also nichtgenau sowas aber irgendwie ne coole meldung bringen ggf. vielleicht sogar in abhänigkeit des Benutzers ?
<jokrebel> warum kann ich in einer PDF-Datei keinen Text markieren und in die Zwischenablage kopieren?
<ppq> jokrebel, das liegt am PDF
<ppq> die details kenne ich nicht, aber wenn das im PDF 1.3 format ist geht es zb. oft nicht
<ppq> auch wenn es echter text ist und nichts vorgerendertes
<ppq> gibt sogar eine adobe-spezifische schutzfunktion, die copy&paste verhindern soll. aber die kann man eigentlich umgehen indem man einfach evince nutzt
<k1l_> iirc gibt es da "kopierschutz" im pdf
<ppq> jo, ist halt nicht die einzige ursache für das symptom
<jokrebel> hm danke. Schon doof, wenn man aus sehr großen PDFs mehrere kurze Sätze per Mail zitieren muss und das dann nur mit Screenshots bewerkstelligt bekommt :-/ sch*** Technik
<Frickelpit> öffne es mit LibreOffice Writer
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Auch damit geht kein copy&paste (bzw. nur als Bild)
<kweck> Ich habe ein Problem mit DPKG
<kweck> Wenn ich versuche über apt etwas zu installieren (update, install, ...) steigt dpkg ohne weitere Meldung nur mit "exited unexpected" aus.
<kweck> Wenn ich per dpkg -i ein deb installieren will kommt eine sehr dubios Meldung:
<kweck> Getötetatenbank ...
<kweck> Weiss jemand rat?
<kweck> Selbst Google hat "Getötetatenbank ..." wohl noch nie gehört
<kweck> Es geht um Ubuntu 16.04
<jokrebel> kweck: Zeig das doch bitte mal komplett in einem NoPaste wie zB. paste.ubuntu.com
<kweck> Mehr als das Getötetatenbank ... kommt nicht.
<_moep_> mach einfach was er sagt, sonst nimmt sich niemand die zeit dir zu helfen
<kweck> Ja super, ich mache ein Pastebin auf und poste Getötetatenbank ... von mir aus. Kommt gleich
<jokrebel> und wenn Du schon beim Paten bist; schick gleich noch ein "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a" mit
<jokrebel> inklusive der Eingabezeile
<kweck> Das scheint mir sinnvoller
<Frickelpit> apt update in einen paste
<Frickelpit> da wird bestimmt etwas mehr stehen, als nur "exited unexpected"
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Quatsch - Da steht immer nur "Getötetatenbank" ;-)
<kweck> Männers - verarschen kann ich mich selbst ;)
<kweck> http://pastebin.com/wREgYX0J
<le_bot> Title: helmut@helmut-GA-78LMT-S2P:~$ sudo dpkg -i nano_2.5.3-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb Getö - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> kweck: Dann liefer mal die ganzen Pastes die inzwischen agefordert wurden, bitte
<jokrebel> vielleicht solltest als erstes mal auf 16.04.2 "hochziehn"?
<kweck> Ich hab nur die ubuntu Paketquellen drin, keine Fremdquellen
<kweck> Vielleicht zum Hintergrund: Updates waren nicht mehr möglich weil Apt aussteigt (pastebin kommt gleich) - und daher suche ich nach dem Fehler
<Frickelpit> aha
<Frickelpit> wir kommen dem eigentlichen Problem näher
<kweck> Ich bin auf der Kiste auch nur remote. Ist die von meinem Vater.
<Frickelpit> Schwafel nicht um den heißen Brei rum
<sash_> kweck: Mach mal bitte ein export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 in einer Shell und dann in der selben nochmal das dpkg
<sash_> Ich wundere mich gerade etwas sehr um diesen seltsamen Begriff und würde gerne mal sehen, was es auf Englisch dazu sagt.
<sash_> s/um/über/
<kweck> Hier erstmal apt-get udpate und upgrade mit dem exited unexpected http://pastebin.com/h1uBRKgq
<le_bot> Title: elmut@helmut-GA-78LMT-S2P:~$ sudo apt update OK:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> warum kein full-upgrade?
<jokrebel> und wann war der letzte Reboot?
<kweck> reboot war heute
<kweck> Sagt er ;)
<Frickelpit> pack mal das dpkg.log in einen paste
<jokrebel> warum man upgrade statt full-(dist-)upgrade macht kann ich nicht nachvollziehen
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: warum?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Ich mach "immer™" full-upgrade. Ist ein "nur" upgrade in Ubuntu nicht eher kontaproduktiv gewesen?
<Frickelpit> warum?
<Frickelpit> du weißt, wo der Unterschied ist?
<kweck> Ist in dem Fall auch egal weil dist oder nicht dist, steigt trotzdem aus.
<jokrebel> nichts desto trotz bist Du (gerade deswegen) "noch" nicht auf 16.04.2 IMHO
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> er wäre auch mit einem upgrade auf 16.04.2
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Eigentlich dachte ja
<kweck> Hier der paste aus der dpkg.log  http://pastebin.com/WMQNtYYD
<le_bot> Title: 017-02-25 11:53:51 startup archives unpack 2017-02-25 11:57:08 startup archives - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> na dann lehn ich mich wieder zurück und schau zu...
<kweck> Mein Vater macht Updates immer über den grafischen Updatemanager und lässt das System machen
<kweck> Da muss also schon länger was braun sein
<kweck> ecport auf englisch im terminal tut nicht. Is noch deutsch. Moment
<kweck> Tschuldigung, aber des is irgendwie witzig
<kweck> Auf Englisch ist die Fehlermeldung bei dpkg: Getötetg database ...
<kweck> Soll ich das auch auf pastebin werfen? Getötetg database ... ?
<Frickelpit> kweck: hast du mal in das history.log von apt geschaut, was da als letztes passiert ist?
<kweck> Ja, aber auch da steht als letztes nur das dpkg exited unexpectedly
<kweck> die Updates vorher sehen ok aus
<Frickelpit> und was steht davor so?
<kweck> Ich schau grad nochmal
<Frickelpit> probier mal ein dpkg --configure -a
<kweck> Ich muss ältere Logs entpacken. in dem aktuellen geht es nur zurück bis zum 11.2. und da war schon immer der Fehler
<kweck> dpkg --configure -a bringt keine Fehlermeldung bzw. nix halt
<Frickelpit> du brauchst die nicht entpacken, less sollte damit umgehen können
<_moep_> oder zless
<kweck> habs per zcat und pipe zu less gemacht, ging auch
<Frickelpit> von hinten durchs knie ins auge
<kweck> also das letzte normale Update war am 14.1. ohne Fehler, ab dem nächsten am 26.1. dann der Fehler
<kweck> Ja, is mir grad nicht anders eingefallen. Sooo oft brauch ich das nicht
<kweck> "eingefallen" - gnihihi
<kweck> Und bevor ich wieder ärger bekomme hier der paste zu dem Punkt im history.log http://pastebin.com/cWbqkUYV
<le_bot> Title: Start-Date: 2017-01-21 10:43:09 Commandline: aptdaemon role='role-commit-packa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> kweck: Zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von "dmesg" in einem Pastebin.
<kweck> mach ich sobald ich wieder Zugriff auf den Rechner habe. Ich hab einen reboot gemacht und warte gerade auf die Kiste.
<Frickelpit> famous last words
<bekks> kweck: Dann ist das wertlos.
<kweck> @Frickelpit befürchte ich auch.
<kweck> @bekks weil?
<bekks> Weil der Kernel Ring Buffer dann gelöscht ist und neu befüllt wird.
<bekks> Also wertlos ist.
<Frickelpit> Dann aktivier deine Remote-Power-Finger-Unit
<kweck> Meine Remote-Auge-Unit sagt es wäre das "lila Ubuntu mit dem laufenden Punkt zu sehen"
<kweck> Aua - jetzt hat Mensch mir gerade eröffnet, dass der "Neustart", den er normal immer macht nur Standby und zurück ist. Also wann der letzte, echte Reboot war weiss man nicht.
<bekks> Ahja, und woraus schliesst dieser Mensch das?
<kweck> Das er nur in Standby geht? Weil er Standby auswählt beim "ausmachen".
<bekks> Und warum ist der Zeitpunkt des letzten "echten" Reboots wichtig?
<kweck> Weil das Eingangs eine Frage war die ich mangels der Fakten falsch beantwortet hatte.
<kweck> Ob es was mit meinem problem zu tun hat entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss
<kweck> hmm... das apt-get dist-upgrade kommt zumindest weiter als vorhin
<bekks> Läuft es noch?
<kweck> ja, es scheint so. Ich freu mich aber erst wenns durch gelaufen ist. Bzw.. moment. freuen? hmm
<kweck> Wenn es nun tut hab ich locker 3h Lebenszeit weggeworfen wegen einer falschinfo bzgl. reboot.
<kweck> Und euch ebenfalls unnötig belagert
<kweck> Aber die Fehlermeldung Getötetatenbank rahme ich mir ein und werd sie nie wieder vergessen.
<kweck> Stellt sich raus: Es geht alles wieder. Ein Reboot. Nunja.
<kweck> Ich bedanke mich bei allen die helfen wollten recht herzlich. Versinke ein wenig in Scham, weil sowas ist mir in wasweissichwievielen Jahren Linux nciht passiert.
<jokrebel> achne? War der der letzte "echte" Reboot doch etwas _zu_ lang her ;-)
<kweck> Hör bloß auf, ich hab gerade >70 uralte 3.x kernel entfernt.
<bekks> bikeshed installieren, purge-old-kernels benutzen.
<kweck> aber hey, es lief an sich alles noch ausser die systemupdates.
<bekks> 70*300M = 21G. Glaub ich nicht :)
<jokrebel> kweck: Und nun endlich auch auf 16.04.2 oder?
<jokrebel> <OT> das kommt davon, wenn man die Linuxe der $Verwandschaft so selten live besucht </OT>
<kweck> @bekks Hier, bin grad bei den headers :http://pastebin.com/u3E1d7gu
<le_bot> Title: (Reading database ... 1938880 files and directories currently installed.) Remov - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> jo ... lang nicht zuhause gewesen ;-)
<kweck> Ja, leider. Naja, Weihnachten schon, aber da schreien alle nach Support. Wer nciht schreit bekommt keinen.
<kweck> Der alte Herr macht ja aber auch was er kann selbst. Was ich sehr gut finde.
<jokrebel> ...wär aber durchaus noch Lernbedarf vorhanden *duck*
<jokrebel> so von wegen "is zwar kein Windows" aber auch bei Linux "reboot tut gut"
<kweck> Ja, sicher is da lernbedarf. Aber er versuchts immerhin
<kweck> Is ja auch über 70 schon. Scheisse - bin ich alt - Danke fürs erinnern ...
<jokrebel> "Rentner die "es versuchen" hab ich auch mehrere ;-) Ich kenn das. Aber nun genug des Offtopic
<kweck> Jepp. Danke nochmal. Bin dann mal wieder weg.
<jokrebel> hf
<bekks> kweck: Wieso benutzt du nicht purge-old-kernels?
<jokrebel> bekks: Weil er jahrelang dachte, das hat "old Dad" selbst im Griff ;-) ?
<jokrebel> warum ist denn bei der Aktuallisierungverwaltung sowohl in 16.10 als auch im neuen 17.04 schon wieder mal die Detailansicht kaputt. Hab ich da jetzt ein DejaVüüü? Das war gefühlt schon seit Jahren so
<jokrebel> wenn man auf den "Details" Pfeil klickt sieht man gerade mal ein Zeile dessen, was grad im Terminal passiert
<bekks> Wie ruft man denn mit apt oder dpkg die Detailansicht auf? :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich sprach von der "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" - das ist ne GUI für apt/dpkg musst Du wissen ;-)
<bekks> Hab'sch noch nie gesehen :D
<jokrebel> is auch besser so
<karlivoxi> jemand ne ahnung wie man sein wlan AP vor Attacken schützen aknn?
<ppq> ist stark herstellerspezifisch
<ppq> wenn man das selber in die hand nehmen will, installiert man seine eigene firmware, openwrt oder so
<ppq> mit dem entsprechenden mehraufwand für die einrichtung, natürlich
<bekks> karlivoxi: Effektiv nur durch Abschalten.
<karlivoxi> hmm ich habe openwrt, auch eine Friewall, aber die schützt mich nicht, bzw. ich weiss es nicht, vor dem disoconnecten der Clients
<karlivoxi> d.h. "Jemand" sendet ständig Pakete an meinen AP, somit kann ich mich nicht anmelden. Ändern des AP und MAC bringt nur kurz was...
<karlivoxi> es gibt da intrusion preventions systeme.. habe damit aber keine Erfahrung... 
<yacc> karlivoxi, ssid verstecken hilft?
<karlivoxi> eigentlich nicht, weil man sieht die ja trotzdem
<karlivoxi> mit analysetools
<karlivoxi> kann man also nicht wirklich verstecken
<yacc> karlivoxi, und aufpassen, diese Disassozierungsangriffe können Teil eines Angriffs seins um dich dazuzubringen über einen Man-in-the-Middle online zu gehen, ...
<yacc> karlivoxi, dann kannst du auch kaum was dagegen tun.
<jokrebel> wie? wo? warum?
<karlivoxi> ja das ist möglich. Ich will den Angreifer catchen, d.h. die mac speichern, was aber nicht so einfach ist, wenn dieser im Monitormode ist?
<jokrebel> und wo ist der Ubuntu-Support-Bezug grad
<yacc> https://wifipineapple.com/ <= daher kenne ich das.
<le_bot> Title: WiFi Pineapple - Home (at wifipineapple.com)
<yacc> Siehe auch: https://wifipineapple.com/modules Modul: Deauth
<le_bot> Title: WiFi Pineapple - Modules (at wifipineapple.com)
<karlivoxi> gehört ja auch irgend wie dazu?
<yacc> karlivoxi, du meinst die Mac-Adresse die der Angreifer gerade eben gewählt hat?
<karlivoxi> ja
<jokrebel> "irgendwie" vielleicht. Nur die "echte" Supportfrage hab ich nicht verstanden
<karlivoxi> denn es könnte ja sein, das er Fehler macht und nicht aufpasst !
<yacc> karlivoxi, wird dir zwar nichts nützen :)
<bekks> Und jetzt kommen wir bitte wieder zum Ubuntusupport. Danke.
<karlivoxi> eventuell schon, ok danke
<yacc> karlivoxi, aber was du am Handy überprüfen solltest, du z.B. nicht statt an deinem Home-AP an einem "Free-Wifi" oder so dranhängst.
<jokrebel> ++
<karlivoxi> ja klar
<BadBunny> hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit die soundkarte "neuzustarten" bzw den treiber?
<BadBunny> jedes mal nach dem standby kratzt die extrem, auch nach reboots bleibt das. erst booten von windows und reboot zu ubuntu behebt das problem
<Astronaut> ich mag ja standby gar nicht.
<Astronaut> was ist mit "sudo alsa force-reload" ?
<BadBunny> Astronaut: nach "pulseaudio -k" war das problem schon weg. danach geht jetzt aber die lautstärkeregelung nicht mehr
<BadBunny> und ständig den rechner runterfahren und wieder booten find ich nicht so super. server kann ja gerne durchlaufen aber beim desktop brauch ich das nicht
<Astronaut> is klar. und volume war nicht mehr "möglich", oder "zugreifbar"?
<BadBunny> anzeige zur lautstärke geht, aber hat einfach kein effekt
<Astronaut> damn! nach reinstall braucht man dich wohl auch nicht mehr fragen, odeR?
<BadBunny> reinstall hab ich nch nicht gemacht, das das problem erst seit heute auftritt
<BadBunny> die letzten monate war alles gut
<Astronaut> kost nix, würde ich trotzdem probieren. wenn du nicht so heftige settings hast... mischpult, was weiß ich... so what?! ;)
<BadBunny> nein, hör einfach nur musik, sonst nix
<BadBunny> vermiss eh sowas wie ein EQ den ich unter windows mit der realtek SW habe
<Astronaut> dann mach doch mal... apt remove apt install.
<BadBunny> reinstall hab ich gerade gemacht, schau dann mal was nach dem nächsten standby passiert
<BadBunny> hatte apt purge pulseaudio und apt install pulseaudio ... und was noch mit deninstalliert wurde
<Astronaut> kenn die software von rtl nicht. aber sowas gibt's doch bestimmt
<BadBunny> hab noch nix gefunden, aber auch noch nicht wirklich intensiv gesucht. ist nur ein nice to have kein must have =)
<Astronaut> man sagt ja auch, wirklich mal purgen, verzeichnisse suchen, löschen, und dann noch mal fresh install. naja.. ein reinstall tut's vielleicht auch. ;.D
<Astronaut> anstatt so'n EQ, vermisse ich eher gute kopfhörer 8-E
<Astronaut> womit hörst du ?
<BadBunny> onboard realtek und an sich recht ordentliche sennheiser kopfhörer
<BadBunny> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller
<BadBunny>  
<Astronaut> und welches programm nutzt du?
<BadBunny> vlc
<Astronaut> für mukke ?
<BadBunny> ja
<BadBunny> alternativ auch rythmbox
<BadBunny> was ubuntu mate so mitbringt halt
<Astronaut> hatte jetztens mal jriver getestet... *puuh* bringt zu viel mit!!
<Astronaut> bilder,videos,musik... da wir mal eben _ALLES_ verwaltet.
<BadBunny> bin da auf dem rechner ziemlich anspruchslos, solange es mp3 und flac kann und ton bringt bin ich schon glücklich. 
<Astronaut> ich habe mich an so bibiotheken gewöhnt. jedem das seine.
<Astronaut> was macht der reinstall?
<BadBunny> ist durch, bisher klingt alles gut. lautstärke lässt sich auch wieder regeln
<BadBunny> und bibliotek exisitiert auch, nur halt auf einem kodi und mysql backend. PC hör ich aber eher selten musik und da reicht es simpel
<BadBunny> da braucht es nicht noch kodi auf dem rechner, wenn der pi an der anlage hängt =)
<Astronaut> und musstest du viel umbenennen, damit kodi alles frisst?
<Astronaut> filme und serien müssen ja auch immer irgendeinem naming folgen..
<BadBunny> filme und serien garnicht, bis auf zwei filme die er erst durch eine nfo über imdb gefressen hat
<BadBunny> da war mein naming voher schon wie es sein sollte Film.Name.Jahr.mkv
<Astronaut> ja, aber mukke, meine ich ja
<BadBunny> mukke hab ich aktuell so 200GiB, 90% davon hat recht gut gepasst, durch ID3, der rest hat kein ID3 und da bin ich noch immer dran
<BadBunny> easytag taugt auch recht gut dazu, rest ist mehr faulheit
<Astronaut> stimmt! :-D
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-26
<oxtobear> guten morgen gibt es in ubuntu eine moeglichkeit mp4-dateien auf dvd zu brennen und mit ton auf dvd-player abspielen zu koennen?
<jokrebel> sollte machbar sein
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln/
<le_bot> Title: Videodateien umwandeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2150361
<le_bot> Title: [ubuntu] Converting/burning .mp4 or .flv to dvd (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> oxtobear: Ich hab das vor Jahren glaub mit Avidemux recht gut hinbekommen ein als mp4 selbst gedrehtes Video auf dem DVD-Player abspielbar zu machen
<sdx23> !dvd
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Authoring/ meintest Du vermutlich
<le_bot> Title: DVD-Authoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<oxtobear> jokrebel: danke ich probiere es jetzt mit devebe avidemux und arista konnte ich nicht ziehn
<jokrebel> DeVeDe soll auch ganz brauchbar sein
<oxtobear> mit normalen brennprogrammen (k3b, brasero und xfburn) konnte ich keinen ton haben
<jokrebel> das mit dem Ton (und vor allem dessen Sycronität) kann durchaus frickelig sein
<oxtobear> die mit devebe gebrannte disc liest der dvd-player nicht
<oxtobear> ist vllt mein bluray-player zu alt?
<jokrebel> ist nicht BlueRay nochmal was anderes? Du sprachst von DVD 
<oxtobear> ja dvd im blurayplayer abspielen
<oxtobear> normale dvds gehn ja
<jokrebel> vielleicht mag Dein Player gar keine selbstgebrannten. Oder keine - oder + oder RW
<oxtobear> bezweifle ich ... der film ist abspielbar nur eben "audioformat nicht unterstuetzt"
<jokrebel> außerdem ging mir das ein bisschen arg schnell. Sicher, dass da korrekt umgewandelt und dann komplett gebrannt wurde?
<oxtobear> als ich hier reinkam war ich schon mit devebe dabei
<jokrebel> de ve De
<oxtobear> achso ja sorry
<bekks> Dann unterstützt dein Player das verwendete Audioformat nicht.
<oxtobear> das waere auch moeglich
<bekks> Das ist nicht nur "möglich", genau das sagt die Fehlermeldung.
<oxtobear> wie finde ich das audioformat raus? mp4 ist ja ein videoformat oder?
<bekks> MP4 ist ein Container.
<bekks> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP4
<le_bot> Title: MP4 – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<oxtobear> das ist der player http://www.philips.de/c-p/BDP3000_12/blu-ray-disc-player/technische-daten
<le_bot> Title: Technische Daten für Blu-ray Disc-Player BDP3000/12 | Philips (at www.philips.de)
<jokrebel> mal als VCD versuchen?
<bekks> oxtobear: Dann verwende eines der unter "Audiowiedergabe - Komprimierungsformat" angegebenen Formate.
<bekks> jokrebel: Das wird sein Problem nicht lösen.
<oxtobear> jokrebel: video cd?
<mgolisch> man benutzt noch dvd player?
<mgolisch> fand ich immer nervig weil die nie das abspielen konnten was ich reingetan hab
<mgolisch> rpi+kodi -> done
<bekks> oxtobear: VCD wird dein Problem nicht lösen.
<bekks> oxtobear: Das von Dir verwendete Audioformat passt nicht.
<oxtobear> ich probiere es mit einer anderen einstellung in devede
<oxtobear> jetzt braucht der richtig lange na hoffe es klappt danach
<bekks> Was hast du denn jetzt verändert?
<oxtobear> ich lasse es mit dem programm konvertieren
<bekks> Du lässt was aus welchem Format in welches andere Format mit welchem Programm konvertieren?
<bekks> Meine Glaskugel hat gestern zu Karneval zuviel getrunken und liegt noch vollgesoffen im Bett.
<oxtobear> in dem programm devede gibt es so die optionen videodvd videocd und sowas da habe ich divx / mpeg4 ausgewaehlt und er ist immer noch dabei zu konvertieren
<oxtobear> in ein format das wohl mit den dvd-playern kompatibel sein sollte
<oxtobear> ich habe damit einfach noch keine grosse erfahrung
<bekks> DivX kann dein DVD Player nicht.
<k1l> das umkonvertieren dauert aber schon "etwas" länger
<bekks> Du hast nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe.
<bekks> Bzw. doch kann er. Welches Audioformat hast du ausgewählt?
<oxtobear> bekks: ich kann kein anderes audioformat nehmen
<oxtobear> ich kann es nur alls mp4 beziehen
<bekks> oxtobear: DivX ist ein Videoformat, kein Audioformat.
<bekks> Und MP4 ist ein Videocontainer.
<mgolisch> hat dvd nicht irgendson festgelegtes audio format?
<oxtobear> aber es muss doch moeglich sein mp4 auf dvd+r und mit unterstuetztem audioformat zu bekommen
<mgolisch> sonst würde das doch garnicht funktionieren..
<bekks> oxtobear: MP4 ist doch gar nicht das Problem.
<bekks> Das Problem ist das von die gewählte Audioformat.
<bekks> Sage ich jetzt zum dritten Mal und steht auch so in der Fehlermeldung.
<oxtobear> ich bin da doch total unerfahren
<krabbe> mein dvd player kahm mit dem AC3 audio dings immer gut zurecht
<k1l> devede macht das eigentlich automatisch ins dvd format. aber es dauert halt wegen konvertieren echt lang
<oxtobear> k1l: okay
<k1l> desto weniger teurere aktuelle cpu, desto länger
<jokrebel> und natürlich auch stark von der Filmlänge abhängig
<oxtobear> ich hab ton *kreisch*
<krabbe> :D
<oxtobear> das was mit devede konvertiert wurde zu mpg musste ich mit k3b brennen
<oxtobear> afk kochen
<krabbe> hf
<Butter> habe mal neh frage ist es möglich das grouping von browser oder auch anderen sachen in der unity lunch/taskbar zu deaktivieren ?? 
<k1l> hast du im unity-tweak-tool geguckt?
<ananas_> hallo erstmal. seitdem tlp bei mir läuft und ich thresholds (30 80) eingestellt habe lädt der akku nicht weiter über einen beliebigen wert (manchmal 41, 61, 69) hinaus. außerdem zeigt die akkuanzeige "schätzend" ein. hat hier irgendwer eine lösung? danke!
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop?
<ananas_> 16.04 stock
<ananas_> wenn man das so sagen kann...
<bekks> Die Lösung ist ein neuer Akku.
<jokrebel> ansonsten, da das ja ein PPA ist vielleicht auch den/die Betreuer davon befragen https://launchpad.net/~linrunner/+archive/ubuntu/tlp da gibt es ne Kontaktmöglichkeit
<le_bot> Title: TLP : linrunner (at launchpad.net)
<ananas_> hab's mit zwei akkus ausprobiert. einer ist nichtmal ein jahr alt und fast nie benutzt...
<ananas_> okay, danke!
<jokrebel> was jetzt nichts über eine mögliche Tiefentladung aussagt. So bekommt man nagelneue Akkus karpott
<ananas_> kann ich ausschließen. danke auf jeden fall! :)
<jokrebel> zu leer zu lange in der Schublade kann da schon schlecht sein 
<ananas_> der hatte neu dasselbe problem. und ohne thresholds gibt's keine beanstandung
<ananas_> von daher würde ich es eher auf tlp schieben
<thore> Hallo könnte es sein das gerade die server down sind 
<jokrebel> welche denn?
<k1l> welche server?
<thore> wiki.ubuntuusers.de fehlercode 503
<jokrebel> update/upgrade klemmt hier zumindest nicht
<jokrebel> ach ubuntuusers
<k1l> thore: die werkeln da an updates. frag mal im genannten kanal.
<thore> ich hab viele subdomains geprüft die laufen alle nicht 
<k1l> https://twitter.com/ubuntuusers/status/834878192624234497
<le_bot> Title: ubuntuusers auf Twitter: "Wartungsarbeiten dieses Wochenende https://t.co/KhXvpcLsdo" (at twitter.com)
<thore> ok dann einfach mal abwarten 
<jokrebel> thore: Den Verweis nach https://ubuntuusers.statuspage.io/ hast Du gesehen?
<le_bot> Title: ubuntuusers Status (at ubuntuusers.statuspage.io)
<thore> Ja 
<k1l> thore: und für ubuntuusers.de sachen bist du im falschen kanal. hier gehts um ubuntu support. support für uu.de gibts im #ubuntuusers, wie es auch in der meldung genannt wird die du uns gezeigt hast
<thore> ich wurde auf diesen Channel geleitet was ist den der andere channel ?
<k1l> …
<thore> oh lese es gerade
<spY|da> wie installier ich denn sudo komplett neu?
<bekks> Warum?
<spY|da> hab ein update von 12.04 auf 14.04 gemacht, sudo läuft gibt mir aber eine fehlermeldung aus 
<bekks> Und wir sollen die erraten?
<k1l> welche fehlermeldung?
<k1l> wie hast du aktualisiert?
<spY|da> https://nopaste.xyz/?7e8ca4a6f5f7ba3e#2pCkwBk36r6VIDNFcF/eCVzSfy/2XQGM0rR0H56Lh2A=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<spY|da> k1l, den 12.04 auf 14.04 per do-release-upgrade 
<bekks> sudo su ist Müll.
<ppq> spY|da, sudo -i ist das neue sudo su
<spY|da> unabhängig davon meckert er das bei jedem 1ten sudo
<spY|da> ich wurde beim upgrade gefragt ob ich die datei vom maintainer oder meine behalten möchte 
<k1l> hast du deine sudoers verändert?
<spY|da> ich habe meine behalten, jetzt beim reinsehen ist mir aufgefallen das ich nichts verändert habe 
<spY|da> also hab ich die sudoers gegen die sudoers.dpkg-dist getauscht 
<spY|da> der fehler besteht aber weiterhin 
<spY|da> daher die frage wie installier ich das paket nochmal komplett neu 
<spY|da> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall sudo?
<bekks> Ohne sudo? :P
<Oicred> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen?
<mgolisch> Oicred: nicht ohne uns zu sagen womit
<Oicred> Ich wollte mir nen Spotify client auf meinem Server installieren und habe mich an diese Seite gehalten "http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/05/spotify-client-terminal-console/". Es wahr alles ok keine Probleme bei den Schritten aber bei dem befehl "./sconsify" kommt "E: Paket libspotify12 kann nicht gefunden werden."  
<k1l> spY|da: was steht denn in der sudoers? weil irgendwo muss er den kram ja herhaben
<bekks> Oicred: Welches Ubuntu hast du da?
<spY|da> k1l, https://nopaste.xyz/?2067b5b773a0cd7d#+S1QrTLqg0eF19KdEqSL7A4nvcf/ObUCEZKs5Ke/9ZM= 
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<spY|da> jetzt hab ich die vom maintainer 
<spY|da> problem besteht weiterhin 
<spY|da> bzw fehlermeldung 
<Oicred> Distributor ID: Debian Description:    Debian GNU/Linux 8.7 (jessie) Release:        8.7 Codename:       jessie
<spY|da> laufen tuts es ja
<k1l> spY|da: kram in /etc/sudoers.d/ ?
<spY|da> k1l, nein
<k1l> Oicred: #debian.de ?
<spY|da> k1l, und das includedir ist auch standardmäßig auskommentiert 
<bekks> Oicred: Wende dich mit deinem Nicht-Ubuntu-sondern-Debian doch bitte an #debian.de :)
<Oicred> Ok 
<Oicred> ich bin relativ neu und unerfahren
<Oicred> Danke für die hilfe
<spY|da> ahh samba ist dran schuld
<bekks> Woran genau?
<spY|da> http://askubuntu.com/questions/630290/ignoring-unknown-parameter
<le_bot> Title: command line - Ignoring unknown parameter - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> warum auch immer der samba durchgeht, aber ok
<spY|da> k1l, weiss ich auch nicht, aber ein anhaltspunkt wo ich morgen weiter machen kann 
<spY|da> vielen dank für die hilfe 
<k1l> aber samba macht da alle 2 jahre schon sehr große sprünge. (auch aus sicherheitsgründen). da fällt oft alter kram in configs raus
<spY|da> die muss ich sowieso mal überarbeiten, die stammt noch von meinem vorgänger von 2008 
<krabbe> ups
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-19
<Tuor> Moin, ich hab einen Ubuntu Server 16.04 und ich frage mich was folgendes genau bedeutet: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded. apt-get dist-upgrade tut nix. Wenn keine Pakete beim upgrade zurückgehalten wurden (welche ja durch dist-upgrade gefunden würden), was ist es dann?
<dadrc> eventuell pakete, die aufgrund von abhängigkeiten nicht aktualisiert werden können
<deem> Tuor: schau doch mal ob ein "sudo apt list --upgradable" dir pakete anzeigen
<Tuor> nein: Listing... Done
<Tuor> hab ich gleich geschaut^^
<Tuor> dadrc: wie könnte ich die finden, da sie nicht mit list --upgradable angezeigt werden...
<dadrc> Tuor: ich würd mal eins der anderen Tools befragen … synaptic oder aptitude
<stevieh> moin. Womit lade ich denn unter Linux Arte Mediathekvideos? videodownloadhelper macht gülle... was gibts da brauchbareres?
<Tuor> dadrc: ok thx.
<Tuor> dadrc: also es ist ein server, ich werd synaptic erst mal bei seite lassen, ich würd lieber auf Graphik verzichten ;).
<Tuor> aptitude sagt keine Pakete zum aktualisieren...
<koegs> stevieh: ist arte nicht in mediatheview
<geser> Tuor: sind die Pakete vielleicht auf hold gesetzt (apt-mark showhold)?
<Tuor> auf der vm war bis jetzt nur ich drauf und ich kann mich an nichts solches erinnern. Aber wie kann ich das überprüfen?
<stevieh> koegs: ich kapier das auch nicht, anscheinend hat Arte zwei Mediatheken: Arte+7 ist mediathekview, aber auf artes website gibts mehr.
<stevieh> ich probier gerade videodownloader als m2ts zu speicher,
<geser> Tuor: apt-mark showhold
<stevieh> das sieht ganz brauchbar aus, muss man halt für kodi nochmal treten
<Tuor> apt-mark showhold: kein output
<geser> dann habe ich auch erstmal keine Idee, wie du herausbekommst, welche zwei Pakete da nicht aktualisiert werden können
<Tuor> geser: ok thx.
<Tuor> Naja das system tut ja, hat mich halt interessiert.
<bernd_> hallo 2
<bernd_> hello 2
<k1l> hi
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-20
<Nate_> join
<Nate_> hallo
<k1l> hi
<martin2018> guten tag
<Nate_> +i
<NTQ> moin
<Rolfi> Hallo! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, Libreoffice 5.1.6.2. , Automatische Rechtschreibprüfung in Calc moniert falsche Wörter, funktioniert aber in Writer
<Rolfi> Format Zeichen ist deutsch, deutsches Wörterbuch installiert
<Rolfi> offenbar greift das Wörterbuch nicht in calc. An welcher Einstellung kann das noch liegen?
<Rolfi> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/libreoffice-rechtschreibpruefung-funktioniert-/
<le_bot> Title: LibreOffice, Rechtschreibprüfung funktioniert nicht › Programme › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> Was meint der zweiter Autor mit "systemweiten Spracheinstellungen"
<Rolfi> Rechtschreibprüfung funktioniert und zeigt richtiges Wörterbuch an.
<stegbth> Hallo ich teste gerade Ubuntu 18.04 und habe darauf eine Virtualbox am laufen.
<stegbth> da sollte nun Strg+Alt+Entf rein. es gibt aber kein Menu, wo ich das auswaehlen kann
<leszek> stegbth: rechte strg taste + entf sollte gehen
<stegbth> leszek, danke
<jhelbling> Coole MMO-Games für Linux?
<jhelbling> wie z.B. SAMP oder Minecraft, mit eigenen servern und so?
<k1l> !spiele
<le_bot> Informationen zu Spiele finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele
<k1l> minecraft ist doch einfach nur java, das sollte doch auf jedem OS laufen
<jhelbling> k1l: Minecraft habe ich bereits :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-21
<tokam> Hi
<tokam> wenn ich in nautilus auf Fehlende Dateien wiederherstellen klicke passiert nichts
<tokam> wo finde ich den Backup manager?
<tokam> wurde durch das update auf 16.10 der backup manager deinstalliert?
<tokam> restore missing files öffnet keinen dialog
<tokam>  in caja oder nautilus
<MadPsymon> benutze den backup-manager zwar nicht aber er sollte sich laut der seite einfahc aus dne Packetquellen installierne lassen
<MadPsymon> https://www.devmanuals.net/install/ubuntu/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak/installing-backup-manager-on-ubuntu16-10.html
<le_bot> Title: How to install backup-manager on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak)? (at www.devmanuals.net)
<tokam> also ich habe ihn gefunden. 
<tokam> Ich wollte mir nun mit duplicate die Liste der Dateien die ich wiederherstellen kann anzeigen lassen und bekomme diesen Fehler
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fnjZSfhNDP/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> duplicity list-current-files file:///media/tokam/7C8664118663CA6A/Backups/Ubuntu-Backup > /home/tokam/list.txt
<tokam> Der Fehler taucht nach einiger Zeit auf
<tokam> aber in caja und nautilus öffnet sich das Menü zur Wiederherstellung von Dateien nicht. Also es kommt ein Popup das sofort (wesentlich schneller) wieder zu geht
<stevieh> /usr/local/bin? Da ist wohl noch was altes unterwegs?
<tokam> was meinst du damit?
<tokam> ich werde nun um eine text Datei wiederherzustellen 200gb wiederherstellen 
<tokam> an einem externen ort
<tokam> hoffe das klappt
<tokam> fängt an herzustellen, was gut ist
<tokam> Die wiederherstellung ist Fehlgeschlagen :) 
<tokam> :( 
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2346YHqk7X/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<holgersson> tokam: OSError: [Errno 84] Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character: klingt nach einem Umlautproblem.
<leszek> tokam: hmm... riecht nach UTF-8 Problem
<tokam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/duplicity/+bug/1707461
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1707461 “Restore fails if backup contains filenames with in...” : Bugs : Duplicity (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tokam> ja, aber damit sollte duplicity doch umgehen können?
<tokam> Die Datei ist auch auf dem Original System schon falsch/fehlerhaft kordiert
<tokam> BusTimSchl�ft.JPG (ungültige Kodierung)
<leszek> möglicherweise ist dies das Problem. Schwer zu sagen diese ganze Geschichte wäre kein Problem wenn alle ordentlich UTF-8 sprechen würden. Aber es gibt gründe weshalb ich backintime verwende mit nem normalen rsync, das seit jahren bewährt läuft
<tokam> ich würde gerne files wiederherstellen.
<tokam> auch hier gibt es einen bug, wenn ich die Datei so wiederherstellen will
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vG2qHxrZCV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<tokam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1732048
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1732048 “Déja-Dup crashes when restoring missing files from...” : Bugs : Déjà Dup (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tokam> konnte nun die Datei herstellen.
<tokam> indem ich mit duplicity direkt arbeitete
<stevieh> weg isser. Dabei hätte ich jetzt endlich mal geantwortet :-)
<NTQ> Hi. Weiß jemand, ob netcat es unterstützt mir die ankommenden Daten auszublenden? Ich will nur etwas zu dem Server, zu dem ich mich verbinde, senden, aber alles, was empfangen wird ignorieren.
<NTQ> Eben ist mir das komplette Gnome abgestürzt, weil binäre Daten im Terminal ausgegeben wurden. Sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, aber sehen brauche ich sie eh nicht.
<bnjn> wie finde ich unter Ubuntu heraus, welcher Dienst, Service etc. aktuell meine USB Platten mountet und wie kann ich es auf "Werkszustand" setzen?
<k1l> das wird schon gvfs vom unity/gnome desktop sein
<jokrebel> wie war das nochmal mit ner Live-CD nen guten Überblick über einen (unbekannten) Rechner zu bekommen? So von wegen Prozessor/Frequenz/RAM/Festplatte/Grafikkarte...
<k1l> lshw?
<jokrebel> danke k1l 
<k1l> bnjn: und um zu gucken was gerade darauf zugreift nutzt man "lsof". aber was ist denn das problem?
<bnjn> naja, meine usb platten werden automatisch gemountet unter /media/usb0 aber das will ich gar nicht und in Nautilus habe ich keine Schreibrechte
<bnjn> in /etc/fstab steht nix dazu
<k1l> dann gib dem mountpoint die entsprechenden rechte.
<k1l> was gibt die ausgabe von "groups" aus bei dir im terminal?
<bnjn> also erstmal so: lsof /dev/sdb1 lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs       Output information may be incomplete.
<bnjn> groups tim adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<k1l> hmm, ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob du noch die gruppe "disk" brauchst
<bnjn> *schulterzuck*
<k1l> schau mal die rechte beim mountpoint mit "ls -al /media/usb0" nach
<bnjn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QHJF6TWMYw/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bnjn> ist das falsch mit root root unter .. ?
<k1l> .. benennt den überliegenden ordner. cd .. geht ja immer einen schritt anch oben
<bnjn> wie finde ich konkret heraus, was meine usb platte automatisch mountet?
<k1l> das wird gvfs sein
<k1l> welches ubuntu und welcher desktop ist das denn?
<bnjn> das ist seitdem ich versucht habe IIAB zu installieren so. IIAB nutzt einen eigenen Mounter oder hat was im System verändert
<k1l> o_O
<bnjn> Ubuntu 16.04.3 und ohne Desktop. Ich nutze i3wm
<k1l> achso, kein großer desktop.
<bnjn> jo
<bnjn> LXDE habe ich sonst auch drauf
<k1l> diese komische iiab kenne ich nicht. aber das war hier bei dir doch schon mal ein problem
<bnjn> ja, ist das gleiche problem. habe es nicht gelöst bis heute
<bnjn> wie ändere ich die mountrechte im laufenden system?
<k1l> nutze chmod und chown auf den ordner/datei
<bnjn> das problem ist ja, dass es bei jeder usb platte/usb stick so ist... also wenn ich jetzt einen anderen usb stick einstecke, dann habe ich wieder keine Schreibrechte in Nautilus
<bnjn> muss das anders lösen, denke ich.
<k1l> ich weiß nicht was das mit dem iiab da zu tun hat. aber nautilus nutzt gvfs
<bnjn> zB funktioniert gvfs-mount  -u bei mir nur als root und im Wiki ist es ohne root machbar.
<bnjn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount/#Aushaengen
<le_bot> Title: gvfs-mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bnjn> muss ich tim zu irgendeiner gvfs group hinzufügen?
<bnjn> damit ich in Nautilus aushängen kann. Aktuell kann ich nicht in Nautilus aushängen.
<bnjn> ok, jetzt kann ich auch als normaler user in Nautilus aushängen. hab dazu den user tim in die Gruppe plugdev hinzugefügt.
<bnjn> Problem mit den Rechten besteht aber weiterhin, wenn ich ein anderes USB Stick einstecke, dann kann ich da nicht drauf schreiben. :S
<bnjn> der usb stick ist fat32 bei dem ich nicht drauf schreiben kann. strange
<bnjn> mount sagt: /dev/sdb1 on /media/usb0 type vfat (rw,nodev,noexec,noatime,nodiratime,sync,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<bnjn> kann mir jemand helfen?
<stevieh> was ist denn das für ein Ubuntu?
<stevieh> und: bist du eingeloggt, während du das usb device einsteckst?
<bnjn> ich mach ein Forum Thread dazu auf ^^
<k1l> kann ich beim ddclient mit dem dyndns2 protokoll ipv4 und ipv6 mitschicken? wenn ich einen zusätzlichen "usev6=webv6" mit "webv6=checkipv6.dyndns.org" mitgebe, dann krieg ich im log: "WARNING:  skipping host: web6=checkipv6.dyndns.org: 'login=' is an invalid login."
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-22
<ubu> wie könnte man die ausgabe von $ sensors im lan abrufen?
<debitux> ubu: wie meinst du?
<debitux> so monitoring mäßig?
<debitux> vlt ist munin was für dich
<ubu> debitux: der grundgedanke ist folgender ist aber eher offtopic: wie könnte man einen thermosensor der am heizofen befestigt ist, ins netzwerk (wlan, dect) bringen um dann die temp bequem im wohnzimmer zu betrachten? 
<debitux> jo ist definitiv offtopic :)
<ubu> trotzdem danke
<stephan_> moin
<stevieh1> E: Repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ozmartian/apps/ubuntu artful InRelease' changed its 'Label' value from 'ozmartian apps' to 'VidCutter & friends'
<stevieh1> N: This must be accepted explicitly before updates for this repository can be applied. See apt-secure(8) manpage for details.
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ozmartian/apps/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<stevieh1> was ne schikane :-)
<stevieh1> und in der manpage steht m.E. da recht wenig zu
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei :-)
<stevieh1> das grafische update sagt gleich gar nix :-)
<stevieh1> ah, aber apt macht das. ich sollte mir langsam mal angewöhnen apt zu nutzen
<stevieh> hmm... wie ändere ich denn die "Richtung" eines rechtwinkligen Verbinders in inkscape?
<stevieh> boah, die Verbinder in inkscape sind ja noch auf 1984er Mac Niveau
<dreamon__> stevieh, Frag mal #inkscape nach. Die Jungs sind cool
<stevieh> ne, ich glaub das geht einfach nicht. 
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DzJcKtYmR5/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> kann hiermit jemand etwas anfangen?
<tokam> hm das hier geht scheinbar
<tokam> ~/Android/Sdk/tools/emulator -avd Nexus_5X_API_27_x86 -use-system-libs -writable-system
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-23
<p01nt3r> guten morgen. ist es irgendwie möglich, das mate-terminal geöffnet zu lassen, um z.B. einen Text anzuzeigen, wenn dieses terminal aus einem anderen Terminal oder aus einem script aufgerufen wurde? (z.b. durch sowas wie mate-terminal -e "echo hallo welt"? bekomme das hier gerade nicht umgesetzt.
<p01nt3r> stelle ich im profil um auf "terminal geöffnet lassen" bekomme ich die anzeige das der kindprozess mit 0 beendet wurde...
<p01nt3r> und das sieht natürlich denkbar unschön aus...
<frostschutz> p01nt3r, bei anderen terminals (xterm,rxvt,...) ist das -hold
<frostschutz> ansonsten bleibt nur dem terminal befehl noch ein sleep 9999999 ankleben
<p01nt3r> frostschutz, das mate-terminal kennt -hold komischerweise ja nicht, sleep hab ich schon versucht, greift aber iwie auch nicht
<p01nt3r> eben was testen
<p01nt3r> ne geht alles nicht - weder mate-terminal -e "echo hallo welt" && sleep 10; noch mate-terminal -e "echo hallo welt && sleep 10"
<frostschutz> p01nt3r, -e bash -c 'echo hey && sleep 10'?
<p01nt3r> aah sek.
<p01nt3r> frostschutz, mate-terminal -e "bash -c 'echo hallo welt && sleep 10'" geht
<frostschutz> verrückt
<p01nt3r> eig. suche ich eine anzeige, die man per script schliessen kann, also ohne interaktion mit dem user
<frostschutz> schliessen kannst du alles - kill
<p01nt3r> abhängig vom script
<p01nt3r> wäre vielleicht eine möglichkeit mit kill...
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/open-mate-terminal-and-do-command/11200/2
<le_bot> Title: Open mate-terminal and do command - Support & Help Requests - Ubuntu MATE Community (at ubuntu-mate.community)
<Frickelpit> ah wait
<Frickelpit> haste ja schon gefunden, überlesen
<p01nt3r> also bleibt mir wohl nur kill als option ohne user-interaktion
<stevieh> muss es denn ein Terminal sein? Was ist denn mit den ganzen dialog dingern für die shell?
<p01nt3r> stevieh, wenn du mir sagst, wie ich z.b. in yad die form zubekomme _ohne_ benutzer-interaktion dann gerne auch das
<p01nt3r> das liefe dann ja auch wieder auf ein "kill" hinaus...
<stevieh> ja, ich seh das problem. Na, dann merk dir die PID und kill. Ist ja ein friendly fire, das darf man :-)
<p01nt3r> hehee
<stevieh> killall -9 mate-terminal :-)
<p01nt3r> das klingt mir etwas zu allgemein :-)
<stevieh> hehe
<p01nt3r> also ich hole mir die id des mate-terminal mit "ret=$!". kann diese nummer auch ausgeben. aber ein "kill -9 $ret" schliesst das terminal nicht. hat es was damit zu tun, dass in dem terminal noch ein "read -n 1" auf eine user-eingabe wartet?
<frostschutz> p01nt3r, wenns noch was ganz anderes sein darf... mit zenity kann man auch schön dialoge basteln
<frostschutz> oder eben ein terminal das -hold kennt, da wartet auch nichts. xterm -hold -e echo hello geht mit kill $! zu
<stevieh> p01nt3r: ein kill -9 schliesst es nicht? Hast du das mal ausserhalb des scripts ausprobiert?
<p01nt3r> also jetzt verzweifle ich immer mehr: im script nimmt er jetzt "if [ $result -eq 0 ]..." nicht an und meckert, dass ein unärer operator erwartet wird, obwohl es in den anderen scripten geht?!?
<deem> p01nt3r: sicher, dass $result immer gesetzt ist?
<p01nt3r> scheinbar ist es das nicht
<p01nt3r> komisch, wieso wird der rückgabewert nicht aufgenommen?
<deem> p01nt3r: hast du irgendwo ein pastebin mit dem script? ansonsten kann man ja nur raten
<vlt> p01nt3r: $ret und $result sind für den Computer zwei verschiedene Dinge ;-)
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dQWhhK59pN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> vlt, das ist schon klar, sind ja auch zwei unterschiedliche variablen
<vlt> p01nt3r: Das sehen wir aber erst jetzt.
<p01nt3r> in $result steht bei mir scheinbar nie etwas drin.
<p01nt3r> in anderen scripten mache ich es haargenauso und da gehts?!?
<deem> p01nt3r: gibt das programm "yad" nen return code zurück?
<p01nt3r> deem, scheinbar nicht
<deem> ansonsten reicht auch ein "if program_das_etwas_tut; then"
<deem> ein return code von 0 beim ausführen ist immer true und alles andere false
<vlt> $() ist aber nicht für den Returncode.
<p01nt3r> ?
<vlt> Dafür ist "$?".
<p01nt3r> ich will mit der kommando-substitution den rückgabewert des buttons abfangen
<p01nt3r> lol klar ich d%pp
<deem> p01nt3r: nimm den exit code: https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/1-yad/#lbBH
<p01nt3r> bin heute scheinbar einfach zu doof für die simpelsten sachen ^^
<p01nt3r> bekomme nicht mal mehr eine gescheite fallunterscheidung zustande... o.o
<p01nt3r> wieso zur hölle funktioniert hier die if-abfrage nicht? komme gerade echt nicht drauf... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QDwdCbjhkh/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> mit "if [ $? = 0 ]" geht es genauso wenig.
<p01nt3r> und nur "if [ $? ]" liefert auch keinen unterschied je nach geklicktem button
<p01nt3r> die -eq variante nutze ich in all meinen scripten und da passt es perfekt.
<deem> p01nt3r: "$?" ist ein int, da willst du eh "-eq" benutzen. mit "=" machst du eine string comparison, da musst du dann $? = "0" schreiben
<deem> oder "$?" = "0"
<sdx23> du schaust auf den return Wert von dem echo...
<deem> stimmt, wenn das skript noch so aussieht wie in dem paste
<p01nt3r> lol ihr habt recht, verflucht, jetzt geht es
<stevieh> kaum macht man es richtig, schon gehts.
<p01nt3r> hatte vergessen, dass das echo ja auch einen return liefert lol
<deem> deshalb schrieb ich vorhin, dass du auch "if program_tut_was; then" benutzen kannst, wenn du nur auf return code 0 prüfen willst
<deem> die ausgabe von dem programm solltest du dann nur mit "&>/dev/null" löschen
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dx6xh42kks/ da bekomme ich jetzt "kein passender prozess gefunden und dahinter in klammern die id von dem terminal
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> es handelt sich aber scheinbar um die richtige id
<p01nt3r> lol scheinbar stimmt die doch nicht, htop sagt mir was anderes ^^
<deem> p01nt3r: wird dein mate-terminal als eigener prozess pro terminal gestartet? gnome-terminal macht das bei mir zb über einen terminal-server, der den prozess ausführt, aber keinen eigenen terminal-prozess startet
<p01nt3r> deem, ist bei mir scheinbar auch so, bekomme die id über htop nicht ausgegeben
<p01nt3r> deem, was kann ich da am einfachsten tun?
<deem> was versuchst du überhaupt zu tun?
<p01nt3r> deem, siehe script, ich versuche, das terminal, welches ich dort öffne, per kill zu schliessen
<p01nt3r> deem, ich habs: --disable-factory ist das was ich gesucht habe.
<p01nt3r> ist eine option vom mate-terminal (wie auch dem gnome-terminal), um jedes terminal als eigene instanz(also mit eigener id) auszuführen.
<deem> ah
<p01nt3r> danke leute, es war mal wieder nicht einfach mit mir ^^
<Julian__1> test
<Julian__1> q
<Julian__1> test
<MrIlikeItSimple> nabend - ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage... Ich kann mich erinnern vor 2 Jahren mal ein Paket installiert gehabt zu haben, welches das "tippen" auf dem Trackpad des MacBook ermöglichte. Also nicht das richtige drücken sondern nur das leichte antippen. Kennt das zufällig jemand von euch? Suche seit 30 Minuten aber entweder gibt es das nicht mehr oder ich bin zu müde es zu entdecken ^
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-24
<tokam1> Hi, ich habe eine 5TB externe Festplatte von WD die nicht mehr erkannt wird.
<tokam1> was kann da das problem sein?
<jokrebel> dass sie kaputt ist zB
<jokrebel> ist die per USB? was sagt lsusb dazu
<holgersson> jokrebel: Tolle Antwort :-D
<stevieh> was soll man sonst sagen?
<empedokles78> Folgendes package wird bei mir nicht geladen, wenn ich es mit firefox ziehen möchte: http://www.kttg.ch/SV_FISC/2017/linux/efisc2017_2.0.1-172_i386.deb
<empedokles78> kann ich es über die bash ziehen?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: pakete sollte man aus einem apt repository installieren. und man sollte sicherstellen dass man nur apt repositories verwendet die versionsstabilität, upgradepfade, sicherheitsupdates bereitstellen und zu der eigenen ubuntu-version (und für ubuntu an sich) passend sind.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: davon abgesehen könntest du es per wget laden und mit dpkg -i installieren, aber davon rate ich ab. und der webserver antwortet wohl auch nicht.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, die website ist schon richtig. die software kann nur von der steuerverwaltung kommen.
<tomreyn> empedokles78: die website ist aber down
<empedokles78> tomreyn, die website selber nicht, aber der downloadserver?
<empedokles78> woran erkennst du das?
<empedokles78> Ja, mit wget versucht er schon erfolglos die Site der Software aufzurufen.
<empedokles78> Muss ich wohl bis Montag warten, bis die Beamten wieder im Haus sind. :)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: welche website ist denn nicht down?
<ghostcube> empedokles78: https://steuerverwaltung.tg.ch/hilfsmittel/efisc-steuererklaerungssoftware/download-efisc-2017.html/7413
<le_bot> Title: Download eFisc2017 (at steuerverwaltung.tg.ch)
<ghostcube> -.-
<ghostcube> aber das is kein ubuntu problem das isn wie bediene ich google problem
<ghostcube> ach ne das isn administrator is zu blöd downloads zu uploaden :D  
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-25
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Kennt jemand ein Addon für Thunderbird, das pdf-Anhänge (ggf. mit Qualitätsverlust) bequem zum Versenden verkleinert? Für Bilder gibt es soetwas.
<kirsten> Hi, kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich auf Ubuntu 16.04 Java installiert bekomme? ich probiere es schon den ganzen morgen...vergeblich
<jokrebel> !java
<le_bot> Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<dadrc> `sudo apt install openjdk-8-jre`
<kirsten> den Artikel bin ich schon mehrfach durch :(
<jokrebel> und wo genau hakt es dabei?
<kirsten> `sudo apt install openjdk-8-jre` : Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie »apt-get -f install« ohne Angabe eines Pakets 
<jokrebel> und hast Du "apt-get -f install" versucht auszuführen?
<kirsten> ja, dann kommt: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Archivs /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-9-jdk_9~b114-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack)
<jokrebel> da muss kein Paket hinter ... das ist für f wie fix
<kirsten> ?
<jokrebel> dann paste doch mal bitte ein komplettes ""sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<jokrebel> versuchtest Du etwa was per .deb reinzuquetschen?
<kirsten> ich habe alles versucht....
<jokrebel> hast Du nicht
<jokrebel> oder  .... s/versucht/vermurkst ;-)
<kirsten> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y6DFCCDK7T/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> nach "nur tolle ubuntu Quellen" sieht das erst mal nicht aus. Versuch erst mal die PPAs loszuwerden mit ppa-purge
<jokrebel> grade von webupd8 halte ich perönlich nur wenig
<kirsten>  ppa-purge  http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu xenial InRelease  ?
<le_bot> Title: Index of /webupd8team/java/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<jokrebel> so wie Du das versuchst hat das mit Ubuntu wohl nicht mehr so viel zu tun und man sollte da tunlichst wissen was man tut
<kirsten> ok, ich bin ja bereit sie raus zu nehmen - nur wie?
<kirsten> ah, ist schon raus!
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/#PPA-Purge ....let me google that for you
<le_bot> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> komisch, ich habe es raus genommen, bekomme aber immer noch die Fehlermeldung: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vfrCyggdkp/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> nopaste die Ausgabe von von sudo apt-get install -f
<kirsten> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K4gWMSBR7X/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> https://askubuntu.com/questions/769467/can-not-install-openjdk-9-jdk-because-it-tries-to-overwrite-file-aready-includ
<le_bot> Title: apt - Can not install 'openjdk-9-jdk' because it tries to overwrite file aready included in 'openjdk-9-jdk-headless' - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> da ist ein Fehler bei der Paketierung passiert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-9/+bug/1593191
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1593191 “Installation failure for openjdk-9 on 16.04 ("tryi...” : Bugs : openjdk-9 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<kirsten> oh oh, das hört sich kompliziert an, aber ich probiere es mal...
<sdx23> im wesentlichen nur: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install openjdk-9-jdk
<kirsten> ja, das scheint geklappt zu haben, danke!!!
<kirsten> gibt es einen Befehl, der mir zeigt, ob ich jetzt java und vor allem welches installiert habe?
<kirsten> ich starte einfach mal den Rechner neu... Auf jeden Fall Vielen Dank schon mal !
<sdx23> java -version. Wozu auch immer du neustarten willst.
<kirsten> naja, wenn ich z.B. http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-de im Browser starten möchte, dann bekomme ich immer noch: Javascript is required to use IRC.
<le_bot> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<tomreyn> kirsten: java und javascript sind komplett unterschiedliche sprachen / mechanismen
<kirsten> ah, ja, ich lese mich gerade ein scheinbar muss ich das nur in Firefox aktivieren...
<tomreyn> kirsten: und ein java plugin im browser zu aktivieren ist mittlerweile kompliziert, primär deshalb weil das ein malware-einfallstor ist.
<kirsten> ok
<tomreyn> kirsten: javascript ist per default aktiv. wenn du das haben willst (und gar nicht java) dann solltest du nichts tun müssen.
<tomreyn> aber es kann natürlich sein dass du es per default deaktiviert hast oder browsererweiterungen installiert hast die es per default deaktivieren (und dann fallweise, je nach website etc. wieder aktivieren - z.B. noscript und umatrix für firefox)
<kirsten> ah, ja, noscript habe ich installiert!!! danke_!
<tomreyn> kirsten: bitte. wenn du ein besseres 'chaterlebnis' :) haben möchtest dann installier dir besser ein echtes IRC-Programm statt mit dem webbrowser zuzugreifen. z.B. Hexchat.
<trohn_javolta> hi @ all
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: guten Abend
<trohn_javolta> ich möchte gerne einen bestimmten pfad in sämtlichen dateien eines verzeichnisses suchen und diesen mit einem anderen ersetzten
<trohn_javolta> hab mir dazu schon grep, sed und find durchgeschaut, komme aber nicht weiter
<trohn_javolta> der mountpunkt meiner festplatte hat sich geändert und in sämtlichen config dateien steht eben der alte drin. Ein ändern des mountpunkts ist keine option
<sdx23> was genau ist das Problem?
<sdx23> find und sed klingen schon sehr sinnvoll.
<trohn_javolta> also einfach gesagt, überall wo /media/3tb_hb steht soll /srv/..usw. drübergeschr. werden
<trohn_javolta> mit grep -rnw hab ich mir mal die stellen ausgeben lassen, wo /media/3tb_hb steht
<trohn_javolta> dabei gesehen, dass mind. 2 verzeichnisse von der suche ausgenommen werden müssen
<sdx23> !find
<le_bot> Informationen zu find finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find
<sdx23> zuerst einen find Befehl so aufbauen, dass nur die gewünschten Dateien ausgegeben werden. Das Wiki hilft.
<trohn_javolta> grep --exclude-dir={/opt/pfad1/,/opt/pfad2/} -rnw '/opt' -e '/media/3tb_hb'
<trohn_javolta> so hab ich das mal probiert, leider werden die ergebnisse in den auszulassenden pfaden nicht ausgelassen, sehe ich trotzdem in der konsole
<sdx23> anschliessend, einen sed Befehl aufbauen, der genau das gewünschte tut. echo "bla /media/3tb fasel zeug" | sed 's/\/media\/3tb/\/srv\/jetzthier/'
<sdx23> grep nützt dir hier nicht viel, ausser vllt. um einen Überblick zu bekommen.
<sdx23> wobei gut, man kann mit grep eine Dateiliste erstellen, und über die dann sed in einer Schleife jagen.
<sdx23> in deinem grep exclude ist vmtl das /opt zu viel.
<trohn_javolta> ok, also eher bei find bleiben
<sdx23> wenn du find und sed hast, kannst du das zusammensetzen. Dann beachten, dass sed -i direkt die Datei ändern kann. Davor sicherstellen, dass das Backup aktuell ist.
<trohn_javolta> ok, das hier funktioniert nicht: find /opt -type f /media/3tb_hb
<trohn_javolta> wie gebe ich an, dass ich mit /media/3tb_hb keinen pfad meine? mit "" oder '' gehts nicht
<sdx23> du kannst nicht mit find nach Inhalten in Dateien suchen. Aber da sed danach ehh nur das ersetzt, was es ersetzen soll (wenn du's richtig machst), ist das ja egal.
<trohn_javolta> wofür brauche ich dann überhaupt find?
<trohn_javolta> ich würd mir davor halt gerne einen überblick verschaffen. mit dem 1. grep befehl hab ich zb. gemerkt, dass ich 2 verzeichnisse auslassen muss
<sdx23> um sed auf jede Datei anzuwenden.
<trohn_javolta> achso, sed alleine geht nur bei einer datei
<sdx23> ok, dann wie gesagt, grep --exclude-dir={/opt/pfad1/,/opt/pfad2/} -rnw '/opt' -e '/media/3tb_hb'
<sdx23> nun: grep --exclude-dir={/pfad1,/pfad2} -rnw '/opt' -e '/media/3tb_hb'
<trohn_javolta> leider werden mir die ergebnisse aus den ausgeschlossenen pfaden trotzdem angezeigt
<sdx23> die slashes sind auch noch zu viel, i.e. nur pfad1 tut
<trohn_javolta> danke
<trohn_javolta> aber in dem pfad 1 brauch ich nur einen ordner der ausgenommen wird, nicht den ganzen pfad
<sdx23> nur das letzte Verzeichnis. Wenn es woanders noch so eines gibt, hast du Pech. So mächtig ist offenbar grep nicht.
<sdx23> würde ja immernoch find nutzen. Auch mit find kann man erstmal grepen. Vorteil ist dann auch, dass man direkt die nötigen excludes für find hat.
<sdx23> also find ... -exec grep  -e '/media/3tb_hb' -nw {} \;
<trohn_javolta> verstehe, es überall nach dem exclude ordner gesucht. jz hab ich mal soweit die ausgabe
<trohn_javolta> also die exclude ordner nicht absolut angeben...nennt man so oder?
<trohn_javolta> ok, habs :) danke
<linuxr_> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in ubuntu einen DNS-Server einstellen kann? Ich erhalte aktuell immer via DHCP einen, der aber scheisse ist
<k1l_> im network manager?
<linuxr_> k1l_, hm kann ich irgendwo sehen, was für ein nameserver aktuell verwendet wird?
<linuxr_> mit dem networkmanager ist alles so kompliziert geworden :/
<k1l_> rechte maus auf das NM applet und dann verbindungsinformationen
<linuxr_> aus irgendeinem grund scheint der auf 127.0.0.1 zu gehen und nicht direkt zum eingestellten NS
<linuxr_> warum genau läuft das immernoch: tcp        0      0 127.0.1.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      - ?
<dadrc> wird dnsmasq sein, ein lokaler dns-cache
<linuxr_> dnsmasq, hmm...gibts da ein interface dazu irgendwo?
<k1l_> warum trägst du den nicht einfach im networkmanager ein?
<linuxr_> hab ich gemacht, k1l_, scheint zu funktionieren
<linuxr_> also überprüfen kann ich es ja schlecht, wegen dns-masq
<jokrebel> warum auch immer der DNS den der Router übergibt nicht passt
<linuxr_> weil ich einen eigenen dns server habe, mit einer umfangreichen blacklist
<linuxr_> leider kann ich den im zwangsrouter nicht einstellen
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-18
<dreamon> Hei. Gibts für die Bash ne Möglichkeit einen ZielPfad zu Browsen und diesen gewählten Pfad dann in einen String zu übergeben? ähnlich wie im mc.. braucht keine gui sein. 
<sysdef> ich denke diese frage ist unklar
<dreamon> sysdef, mein script soll einen Dialog aufrufen, ich dem ich den Pfad angeben kann wo er eine Datei hinspeichern soll. Der Dialog muß kein Gui fenster sein. Sondern vielleicht etwas fürs terminal. 
<dreamon> Ist immer noch unklar?
<dreamon> Hab was → FILE=$(dialog --stdout --title "Please choose a file" --fselect $HOME/ 14 48)
<sysdef> sowas in etwa? echo -n "file name (e.g.: /home/username/foobar.jpg): "; read; wget -O $REPLY http://sysdef.de/images/error.jpg
<sysdef> dialog muss nicht in jedem system installiert sein. read ist ueberall in core/base
<dreamon> sysdef, Der ist ja Nice. Den kannte ich auch noch nicht. Danke
<sysdef> de rien !
<dreamon> Kann man ein Video aus dem Browser herauslösen? So das man nicht unnötig platz mit Menuleiste, Browserleiste verschwendet. Ich meine nicht vollbild. ein kleines Video in die Ecke oder so.
<Longbottom> dreamon: Wenn niemandem etwas besseres einfällt: Du kannst das Video herunterladen (z.B. mit youtube-dl) und dann mit einem einfachen Player abspielen (z.B. mplayer).
<vectory> dreamon: Ja, kann man bestimmt. In Firefox kann die menüleiste schonmal einfach im Kontextmenü ausgeblendet werden.
<dreamon> mir ist das schon mal gelungen, das video aus dem Fenster zu lösen, aber mehr durch zufalls klick. Ich kann es aber nicht reproduzieren.
<j0k> dreamon: In Chrome war das glaub ich, wo man ein Youtube Video komplett als Minibild rauslösen konnte
<dreamon> Herunterladen geht bei Live-Videos schlecht. 
<j0k> ggf. auch die StreamURL per Rechtsklick kopieren und in zB. VLC abspielen
<dreamon> mit strg+/- kann man die größe ändern. aber den anderen Kram kann man nicht wegschneiden. Teils mit aufwand ausbelenden. Aber ist alles sehr unhandlich
<j0k> um welches Video geht es denn konkret dreamon ... dann kann ich das mal nachstellen. Weil die abgegebenen Möglichkeiten (welche definitiv im kleinen Bild gehen) klappen leider nicht pauschal mit jedem beliebigen Video
<dreamon> pay-tv
<dreamon> Ist aber bei youtube ähnlich. oder netflix.
<j0k> bei PayTV kannst froh sein, das überhaupt auf dem PC dargestellt zu bekommen
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-19
<indy73c> hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Programm pwsafe, wann immer ich meine password datenbank öffnen möchte sagt er mir sie ist gesperrt, wenn ich ein Backup mache neue Datenbank erstelle und das Backup zurückspiele geht es, wenn  ich es schließe und neu öffne habe ich das gleich problem wieder .. habt ihr ne idee wo das Problem liegen könnte?
<indy73c> also die genaue meldeung lautet Could not lock file, opening read-only
<indy73c> Locked byjy
<stevieh> und, hast du mal geschaut, ob da irgendwelche lock files liegen bei der db?
<indy73c> ja negative
<indy73c> ich glaube auch das das Problem darin besteht das er die datei nicht schreiben kann ... warum auch immewr
<stevieh> ich kenn pwsafe nicht, aber strace kann da helfen
<LupusE> a. ein dir liegt dort wo ne file liegen sollte, b. das programm hat nen bug, c. die berechtigungne auf den arbeitsverzeichnissen sind murks.
<LupusE> all das kann man mit strace ermitteln.
<indy73c> strace ?
<stevieh> strace
<indy73c> okay okay ... google arbeitet schon :-)
<stevieh> bevor man googelt, gibt man das einfach immer mal im Terminal ein :-)
<LupusE> du kannst auch einen laufzeit debugger deiner wahl nehmen. aber der linux-way-of-life ist eher den letzten strace output anzusehen.
<indy73c> boa ... das sind ne menge menge log daten
<stevieh> man muss ja nicht alles ausgeben
<indy73c> okay das ist mir zu hoch ,... logfiles lesen ok .. aber das .. was ist das Assebler ?
<indy73c> pwsafe
<stevieh> nein, der gibt systemaufrufe wieder. 
<stevieh> https://linux-audit.com/monitor-file-access-by-linux-processes/
<le_bot> Title: Monitor file access by Linux processes - Linux Audit (at linux-audit.com)
<indy73c> danke euch für die hilfe aber das übersteigt meine Kompetenzen
<stevieh> dann nimm keepass, das geht
<indy73c> kann ich das von PWSafe importieren ...
<stevieh> k.a.
<indy73c> gut ich denke mal back to the roots, danke euch trotzdem
<indy73c> kann ich mir mit grep alle zeilen ausgeben lassen in der das word pwsafe vorkommt ?
<indy73c> quasi als sone art Tail mit Filter ?
<indy73c> schon gut ...
<stevieh> indy73c: du musst mit grep aufs strace alle open calls filtern. 
<stevieh> btw. eben wie der artikel oben beschreeibt vorgehen
<indy73c> stevieh: danke für deine hilfe, aber ich werde aus den ausgaben nicht schlau ... ich habe auch ein Ticket beim Programmierer aufgemacht, aber da erwarte ich mir keine lösung, wenn ich so schaue was offen ist. ich stehe jetzt etwas zwischen den stühlen .. Warte ich auf die Antwort, Versuche ich es mit KeePass oder mache ich es Simple mit Textdatein in einem VeraCrypt Container
<stevieh> nimm keepass, das ist echt ok und geht gut.
<stevieh> gibt mobile clients für...
<stevieh> alles fein.
<indy73c> ja problem ist nur ... das sind ne menge menge menge passwörter
<indy73c> und keepass hat keine Importfunktion
<sash_> keepassXC, wenn wir schon dabei sind :P
<indy73c> XC?
<stevieh> mein keepassXC kann csv importieren.
<sash_> Meins auch
<indy73c> KeePassX
<stevieh> nimm keepassXC
<stevieh> und mach das gleich mit PW und keyfile. noch sichererererer.
<indy73c> hm...
<indy73c> bei meinem glück funktioniert das doch auch nur bis zum nächsten password
<indy73c> - password + Update
<stevieh> wenn du alle 4 Jahre updatest... könnte das schon sein.
<indy73c> naja liegt ja nicht an mir das nur alle 4 Jahre ne LTS raus kommt :-)
<indy73c> bzw. 2 jahre
<indy73c> eigentlich update ich immer mit der LTS .. normale updates natürlich immer
<indy73c> ist keePassXC auch OS ?
<stevieh> https://keepassxc.org/
<le_bot> Title: KeePassXC Password Manager (at keepassxc.org)
<indy73c> gibt es auch im rep. oder ist die version böse ?
<indy73c> im rep. ist die 2.3.1
<indy73c> 2.3.4 würde es als appimage geben
<stevieh> nimm die aus dem repo. Ich hab dir den Link nur gezeigt, weil da erklärt wird, was es ist.
<indy73c> okay gut dan habe ich es richtig germacht
<indy73c> ahahaaha
<indy73c> Keepass kann die Datenbank auch nicht Speichern
<stevieh> was machst du da eigentlich? 
<indy73c> tja wenn ich dir das sagen könnte
<indy73c> wigentlich überhaupt nix das ist ja das schlimme
<stevieh> willst du das in deinem normalen Home speichern?
<stevieh> oder wo?
<indy73c> ja
<stevieh> und das ist ganz normales fs und ganz normale gemounted?
<stevieh> das glaub ich dir alles nicht.
<indy73c> ist es aber
<stevieh> was sagt keepassXC?
<indy73c> er sagte das er es nicht speichern könnte, jetzt scheint es aber funktioniert zu haben
<indy73c> blöd ist jetzt nur ... keypass kann nur CSV lesen das .,;.- als trenner hat .. pwsafe exportiert nur TAB
<indy73c> egal ...
<indy73c> müssig sich jetzt dartüber zu ärgern
<stevieh> das wirst du wohl schaffe, tab in csv zu ändern.
<indy73c> ja vermutlich kann man das irgendwie replacen, bringt mir ja aber auch nicht wirklich was ... es gibt kaum ein PW von mir das nicht .,;.- enthält :-)
<stevieh> da nimmst du z.B. libreoffice und experimentierst mal ein wenig.
<stevieh> aber kannst ja auch alle pw ändern.
<indy73c> nein warum sollte ich das tun?
<stevieh> weil du dir keine Mühe gibst, die zu importieren ;-)
<indy73c> ja mag sein, meine gedult ist einfach nicht mehr die beste ...
<indy73c> ich übertrage dei PWs von hand und gut ist, hätte ich einfacvh gleich machen sollen
<stevieh> ich dachte, es wären so viele?
<indy73c> sind es ja auch denke mal so an die 80
<stevieh> naja, das sind ja nicht viele
<indy73c> also finde ich schon nicht übel
<indy73c> stevieh: hast du einen Tipp wie ich am besten mit der KeyFile umgehe ?
<stevieh> ? du erstellst eine und kopierst die auf alle geräte, wo du keepass benutzen willst. Und sicherst das ganze natürlich noch mit nem passwort ab.
<stevieh> dann kannst du deine keepass datei auch auf dropbox legen, aber nicht dsa keyfile
<indy73c> okay dropbox habe ich nicht
<indy73c> und ich nutze das auch nur von einem Gerät aus
<indy73c> also schmeiße ich das auf einen USB Stick und gut is richtig?
<stevieh> wieso das dann auch immer auf einen USB stick muss
<stevieh> zur Sicherheit?
<indy73c> naja ich kann sie natürlich auch auf dem rechner liegen lassen aber ist das nicht wie der Wohnungsschlüssel unter der Fussmatte?
<stevieh> kommt drauf an, für wie sicher du deinen Rechner hälst, du hast ja auch noch das passwort.
<stevieh> es sollte halt praktikabel sein
<indy73c> ja das stimmt ... eigentlich halte ich meine Rechner für Recht sicher, die Platte ist komplett mit LURKS verschlüsselt
<stevieh> das keyfile ist dann sinnvoll, wenn du die Passwortdatei irgendwo anders noch benutzt. Ich hab die z.B. auch bei mir auf dem Phone.
<indy73c> okay aber dann musst du die Datenbank ja irgendwie Syncronisieren
<stevieh> ja klar.
<indy73c> alsp DropBox, googleDrive Whatever
<stevieh> genau
<indy73c> hmm.. okay das ist alles nichts meins ...
<stevieh> oder nextcloud, seafile...
<indy73c> Seafile wollte ich immer mal auf meinem Server instalieren bin ich leider nie zu gekommen
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-20
<maredebianum> Moin, wie kann ich dem network-manager abgewöhnen, docker interfaces zu listen. Aktuell kann ich wegen zu großer Liste gar nicht mehr die zwei wichtigen managen, weil da nichts mehr "aufklappen" kann.
<maredebianum> Ich finde im Netz, dass veth* unmanaged sein sollten, oder auch nicht mehr in irgendwelchen "neueren" Versionen (in Posts von 2015). Auch eine [keyfile] section hilft nicht in einem conf-file mit unmanaged-devices=interface-name:br-*;interface-name:veth*;interface-name:virbr* 
<_moep_> maredebianum: https://gist.github.com/lanrat/458066dbdeb460b9cef40dc2af639a24
<le_bot> Title: NetworkManager ignore docker, virtualbox, and vmware adapters · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Ich bin gerade wo unterwegs, und habe gerade mein VPN über die Fritz!Box genutzt um auf Daten zuzugreifen.. Nur kam jetzt die Frage auf, inwieweit kann ich die Einstellungen anpassen, das bei eingeschaltetem VPN auch der Internet-Traffic über diese Leitung geht? 
<maredebianum> mpathy:  VPN heißt normalerweise, aller Traffic wird darüber geroutet. Es sei denn, du konfigurierst das speziell, z.B. VPN nur für IP Range der Fritzbox (zu Hause, nehme ich an)
<LupusE> das VPN ist eigentlich nur eine weitere netzwerkkarte ... das heisst mittels routung muss dem system mitgeteilt werden wohin der traffic soll.
<LupusE> es gibt ein default-gateway, an das alles gesendet wird, was keine explizite route hat ... iund das müsste in diesem fall auf die Fritz!Box gestellt sein.
<LupusE> aber man kann auch waerend man mit dem VPN spielt im IRC verbunden sein. macht den dialog nur anstrengend.
<mpathy> Kann mir jemand bei meinem VPN-Thema helfen? Es tut alles, aber ich möchte nun auch den Internet-Traffic darüber leiten
<mpathy> Weiß nicht wie ich das in Ubuntu (Gnome) einrichten kann. Wie gesagt die Verbindung steht und ich komm auf die Rechner daheim, aber der Internettraffic wäre noch relevant
<j0k> bei einem Tunnel läuft doch (erstmal ohne spezielle Konfiguration) eh dann absolut alles durch diesen Tunnel.
<j0k> also auch der Internetverkehr am Client der den Tunnel nutzt geht dann über dieses VPN
<mpathy> Ich hatte trotzdem ne Nachricht bzgl Seitensperrung.. Deswegen dachte ich der läuft nicht drüber
<mpathy> j0k:  oder wie seh ich das im Endeffekt?
<koegs> nicht zwingend läuft alles über das VPN, kommt drauf an was der VPN Server für Routen mitgibt
<koegs> gibt es keine Option in der Fritzbox, die sagt "mach dann alles über das VPN"
<koegs> welches VPN nutzt du da?
<koegs> mpathy: je nachdem wie du die VPN-Verbindung unter Ubuntu eingerichtet hast, kannst du evtl. eine Option im Network-Manager setzen, damit der gesamgte Traffic über das VPN läuft
<mpathy> Ja das suche ich.. Naja da sagt man einfach, hallo ich möchte ein VPN, für diesen Fritzboxuser, aktivieren.. dann legt er für diesen Zugangsdaten an, die gibt mal in Ubuntu bei ciscokompatiblem VPN ein, also Gateway, Zugangsdaten und Shared Secret und es tut - für die Standardzwecke halt
<koegs> wie hast du denn die Verbindung in Ubuntu eingerichtet?
<mpathy> koegs: ..aber halt leider nicht der Internettraffic.. nun ja ich stöber nochmal weiter.. weil die Option gibts sicher, aber ich find sie nicht
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-22
<Alan4> Hallo weiß wer ob wenn man google chrome installiert hat ein flashplayer schon dabei ist dann? Habe zuerst einen flashplayer aus dreien installiert aber da lief es nicht flüssig unter firefox das browsergame. jetzt wird im spiel manchmal das flash plugin angehalten. und immer dreht lüfter laut und leiser. und cpu ist 100% andere drei 5-8% im wechsel
<Alan4> wo findet/löscht man den flash player wo man installiert hat um ein anderen zu testen 
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-23
<nicole> whois nicole 
<nicole> hier is doch auch was defekt
<nicole> endlich kommt die Sonne mal wieder raus, was eine 0-Bock-Phase in den letzten Wochen :)
<j0k> nicole: wolltest Du vielleicht in den Offtopickanal und hast Dich vertan?
<nicole> j0k, wahrscheinlich :D
<velix> Ich setze podman für 100% rootless container ein. Hierzu musste ich bin Debian zu Ubuntu wechseln. Ich bin hier auf der aktuellen LTS. Ist ufw standardmäßig inaktiv?
<velix> Ich vermute ferner einen Bug in einem Paketierung gefunden zu haben. Beim Backporten aus Disco hängt sich *.install auf; die Dateien sind vorhanden, heißen aber anders. Dies scheint beim offiziellen Bauen wohl irgendwie umgangen zu werden.
<Fussel> velix: aktuelles oder zukünftiges ubuntu?
<velix> Fussel: Auf welche Frage bezogen, 1 oder 2? ;)
<Fussel> velix: ich find im aktuellen ubuntu weder was zu podman noch zu disco
<Fussel> und das zukünftige ubuntu nennt sich zufälliger weise disco dingo
<velix> Fussel: meine Frage hat doch gar nichts mit podman zu tun? ;)
<velix> Frage 1 bezog sich darauf, ob ufw standardmäßig aktiviert oder deaktiviert ist.
<velix> Frage 2 ist generell eine Frage, ob die Paketbauer Pakete anders bauen, als bei einem normalen Backport.
<velix> und indirekt die noch nicht gestellte Folgefrage: muss ich das dann als Bug melden?
<velix> muss/soll/kann/darf ;)
<Fussel> velix: in der regel, eigentlich ist ufw im aktuellen ubuntu nicht aktiv
<velix> Fussel: Okay. Aber ist zukünftig damit zu rechnen oder ist es immer optional?
<velix> Ich finde im Netz nämlich eine Menge Tutorials, welche ufw schon verwenden.
<Fussel> velix: da linux keine firewall benötigt, wird das wohl so bleiben
<Fussel> *standartmäßig
<velix> Super, vielen Dank.
<Fussel> außer du experimentierst mit unbekannter software, dann würd ich wohl auch ne firewall nehmen
<velix> Natürlich. Ich nehme sowieso iptables, da ich Ports umleiten muss.
<velix> Bezüglich des Paketbaus, wie gehe ich dort am Besten vor? Ticket schreiben?
<Fussel> zu, frage 2 muss ich noch n issl nachlesen, bitte gedult
<Fussel> bissl
<velix> okay.
<velix> Fussel: Es handelt sich übrigens um fuse3-3.4.1
<velix> Ich vermute, dass entweder eine dependency falsch gesetzt ist (z.B. dass debhelper oder so in einer neueren Version benötigt wird) oder dass da wirklich jemand etwas übersehen hat.
<_moep_> velix: ich hab unter einem ubuntu 16.04 das ppa eingebunden: https://launchpad.net/~projectatomic/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<le_bot> Title: Project Atomic packages : “Project Atomic” team (at launchpad.net)
<velix> _moep_: Das verwende ich auch, das problematische Paket ist allerdings fuse3-3.4.1. Ich wollte nur erklären, wieso ich auf Ubuntu gewechselt bin ;)
<velix> Hätte es generischer formulieren sollen, sorry.
<velix> Kuirz zur Fehlerbeschreibung: Nach dem Kompiliere vonn fuse3 kommen bei der Zusammenstellung der DEBs verschiedene Hinweise auf fehlende Dateien. Durch korrektur der *.install im Debian-Verzeichnis, funktionieren der Bau und die Installation wie erwartet.
<velix> Hat ggf. mal jemand Lust, das selbst zu bauen? Nicht zu installieren, nur zu bauen.
<_moep_> velix: klingt für mich nach einem bug. kannst du ja mal in launchbad reporten
<velix> _moep_: Ok. Aber wie kann es zu dem Bug kommen, wenn es die Binaries ja schon gibt?
<_moep_> keine ahnung…
<velix> Ich vermute daher, dass der Maintainer irgendeine Abhängigkeit vergessen hat bzw. die Version der Abhängigkeit nicht hoch gesetzt hat.
<_moep_> ja darauf würd ich auch tippen. deswegen ja bugreport^^
<velix> oki
<velix> I have an Ubuntu One account ... überall muss man seine Daten hinterlassen :(
<velix> "Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie diese E-Mail-Adresse bestätigen wollen?" ;)
<velix> Ist das ein Scherz? https://imgur.com/a/nAqYXqZ <-- die Haken sind Real-Only.
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<velix> Interessant, als Nicht-Root fliegt mir das Bauen schon beim Test auseinander. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.
<velix> Ich reporte dann mal, danke
<velix> Sorry für's fragen: verfügt Ubuntu Disco standardmäßig noch über Python2?
<velix> oder ist Python3 default?
<k1l> disco ist 19.04, also noch nicht released. aber das python paket linkt noch auf 2.7
<velix> So, habe gerade meinen ersten Bugreport rausgehauen.
<velix> k1l: danke
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-17
<interrobangd> soo
<interrobangd> warum zeigt "df -h" das ich 126GB frei habe und Nemo 135GB? woher der diff?
<drc> Root-Reserve eventuell
<interrobangd> wie hä
<drc> Sind das ~5% der Gesamtgröße?
<interrobangd> 5% = 22GB - habe ein 457GB (lt. df)
<drc> Dann eher nicht. Eventuell nutzt Nemo Gibibyte oder so?
<Frickelpit> umgekehrt
<interrobangd> ich glaube ehr das nemo "den freien speicher aller mounts auf dem laufwerk" zusammenrechnet
<interrobangd> https://termbin.com/bduv
<Frickelpit> 126 GiB sind 135 GB
<drc> Ah, siehst
<interrobangd> ahja
<Frickelpit> interrobangd: Testen kannst du es mit df -H vs. df -h
<interrobangd> Frickelpit, dankeschööön
<interrobangd> habe immer mit kleinem h gemacht
<interrobangd> bin jetzt verwirrt, wenn --si/-H mit 1000 Bytes statt 1024 rechnet, warum heißt es dann "si"? Es wird doch dann mit Metrischen größen gerechnet
<interrobangd> dachte immer si = 1024
<Frickelpit> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datenmenge#Relevante_Pr%C3%A4fixe
<le_bot> Title: Datenmenge – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Frickelpit> Richtig wäre 1024, sieht aber für die Hersteller doof aus, weswegen die 1000 benutzen.
<apollo13> "richtig" is imo relativ
<apollo13> ich finde für SI 1000 richtiger persönlich
<apollo13> vor allem konsistenter mit was man sonst unter K/G/etc versteht
<apollo13> wobei ich auch sagen muss dass es mir in 99.9999% der fälle egal ist ob da ein fehler von ein paar prozent drin ist solang die größenordnung stimmt
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-19
<neuLing>  meine touchpad double-CLICK-Funktion ausgeschaltet , bei funktionierender cursor-verschiebung-funktion. Hilfe :-)
<neuLing> ist ausgeschaltet
<drc> welche desktopumgebung, und wo hast du das ausgeschaltet?
<neuLing> xubuntu, 18.04
<j0k> also xfce
<neuLing> ja
<drc> ich würd mal vermuten, dann hast du irgendwie die doppelklickzeit so weit runtergestellt, dass das nicht mehr erkannt wird
<drc> Solltest du in den Einstellungen unter "Maus und Touchpad"  → "Verhalten" umstellen können
<neuLing> dort habe ich nachgeschaut, nichts sinnvolles gefunden :(
<drc> https://docs.xfce.org/_media/xfce/xfce4-settings/xfce4-settings-mouse-behaviour.png ← die zwei unteren einstellungen da
<k1l> was hast du denn gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<neuLing> k1l, sehr wahrscheinlich wurde die Funktion des "click"ens während des Schreibens ausgeschaltet, aber ich überprüfe das jetzt und melde mich in 10min zu
<neuLing> rück
<neuLing> k1l, läuft syndaemon oder nicht? https://pastebin.com/8rZcDpzh
<le_bot> Title: intrapol@vpceh2q1e:~$ intrapol@vpceh2q1e:~$ ps aux|grep syndaemon intrapol 2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<neuLing> k1l, vielleicht liegt es daran? 
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-20
<sysdef> moin. ich habe vor einiger zeit gelesen, dass ubuntu per default die bandbreite bei netzwerkverbindungen limitiert. ich kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wie das umgesetzt wurde :/
<j0k> ach! hörte ich noch nie davon. Klingt aber interessant
<j0k> warum sollte man das per default tun?
<sysdef> auch der grund ist mir nicht bekannt. der interessiert mich aber wenig
<ppq> hab ich auch noch nix von gehört. irgendwas in richtung tc vielleicht?
<j0k> und deine Quellen sind zuverlässig? Oder könnten das auch #fakenews sein?
<sysdef> j0k: es ist eine frage, keine news.
<j0k> und wo hast Du das gelesen?
<j0k> geschrieben wird viel
<sysdef> j0k: wuesste ich das, dann wuerde ich nachschauen ^^
<j0k> dann wird es wohl erst mal ein Gerücht bleiben müssen
<sysdef> es ist auch kein geruecht, es ist eine frage.
<j0k> oder eine Unterstellung ;-)
<j0k> und Behauptung
<sysdef> ne, ein aktuelles problem. alle verbindungen der kiste sind auf 10MB/s (80Mbit) limitiert. parallel kann man mehr erreichen
<j0k> liefer doch Du erst mal Die Quellen der Aussage. Dann kann man denen sinnvoll nachgehen.
<sysdef> j0k: hallo? ich frage hier ob jemand etwas weiss, nicht ob jemand etwas nicht weiss. das ist afaik ein support chat. deine aeusserungen sind absolut nicht zielfuehrend
<ppq> tc qdisc show  # das zeigt bei mir unter ubuntu etwas an für mein ethernet, aber weiß nicht was es damit auf sich hat:
<ppq> qdisc fq_codel 0: dev enp0s31f6 root refcnt 2 limit 10240p flows 1024 quantum 1514 target 5.0ms interval 100.0ms memory_limit 32Mb ecn
<j0k> sysdef: Deine Äußerungen "etwas irgenwann mal wo gehört zu haben" aber auch nicht. 
<ppq> ein bandwidth limit ist jedenfalls nicht dabei wenn ich das richtig interpretiere
<j0k> sysdef: vielleicht solltest Du Deine Supportanfrage nochmal neu formulieren und mit Fakten kommen
<j0k> sysdef: vielleicht ist ja igrendwo ein 10er Switch dazwischen. woher sollen wir das wissen
<sysdef> j0k: die war absolut korrekt formuliert.
<j0k> sysdef: wie es aussieht hat hier noch keiner davon gelesen
<sysdef> ppq: ich kann es mir nicht erklaeren
<ppq> sysdef, ich mir auch nicht. kanns aber auch nicht reproduzieren, hab nur 100 MBit netzwerk :(
<sysdef> j0k: wie gesagt: "hier, hier, hier! ich weiss es nicht!" hilft nicht
<j0k> "hab davon gelesen" aber schon?
<j0k> Du fragtest ob das jemand bestätigen kann - bis jetzt anscheinend eher nicht.
<j0k> Nun vielleicht mal mit analysen und fakten weitermachen?
<j0k> schlechter Datendurchsatz kann sooo viele Ursachen haben
<sysdef> ppq: hier 500Mbit Fiber im RZ, 10Gbit karte, natuerlich keine 10er switch oder CoaxLAN.
<j0k> ok ich halt mich raus. Sorry für die vielleicht falschen Worte
<sysdef> danke, trink einen kaffee oder nen tee ;)
<El_Jochos> Nein mach weiter. Das wurde gerade lustig :)
<sysdef> ppq: vor allem muesste das im tcp/ip stack geschehen, kein nic limit. weil zwei 80Mbit streams parallel laufen ja
<ppq> sysdef, joa, dachte dass tc auch pro verbindung den durchsatz limitieren kann
<ppq> sonst vielleicht ein treiberproblem? werden unter ubuntu und anderen distros mit denen es läuft verschiedene für die NIC benutzt?
<NTQ> Seitdem ich auf Ubuntu 19.10 aktualisiert habe, bekomme ich zwischen Login und Desktop eine Fehlermeldung in Zeile 6 von /etc/profile.d/modules.sh. Hier mehr Infos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZdmD5hFB4v/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Da ich nicht weiß, was die Datei eigentlich tun soll, frage ich lieber mal hier, was ich tun soll. :-)
<sysdef> ppq: das rz (dienstleister) hat das aufgebaut "sie immer" (was auch immer das heisst). der admin nutzt nur ubuntu. es geht um sync im TB bereich zwischen zwei standorten
<sysdef> ppq: also frische installationen. ich hatte vor ein paar monaten was drueber gelesen und kein bookmark gesetzt, weil ich kein ubuntu nutze. nur so "aha...", jetzt aerger ich mich darueber
<sysdef> otoh, wenn man alles interessante bookmarked ist man nicht mehr weit davon entfernt das internet auf disketten zu sichern
<ppq> sysdef, joa, würde mich sehr wundern wenn das mit der standardinstallation so kommt. da hätte man sonst wohl schon mehr von gehört. ubuntu ist ja inzwischen beliebt als server OS
<sysdef> ppq: hat auch per default kein tc aktiv, schaetze ich mal
<ppq> sysdef, bei mir gibts die o.g. einstellung, aber kann sein dass virtualbox oder so die mitgebracht hat
<ppq> und die limitiert ja auch keinen durchsatz
<manjaro-user--> Hallo Leute, ich hätte eine kurze Frage an euch. Wie würdet ihr euch mit einem PC zur Fernwartung übers Internet verbinden. Es müssten nur kleine Befehle ausgeführt werden (updates). Danke 
<stevieh> weiss ja nicht, wie das mit manjaro geht. 
<manjaro-user--> Manjaro <--> Ubuntu, Ubuntu <--> Manjaro Verbindung
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-21
<j0k> sollte Manjaro nicht auch ssh können?
<NTQ> Seitdem ich auf Ubuntu 19.10 aktualisiert habe, bekomme ich zwischen Login und Desktop eine Fehlermeldung in Zeile 6 von /etc/profile.d/modules.sh. Hier mehr Infos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZdmD5hFB4v/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Da ich nicht weiß, was die Datei eigentlich tun soll, frage ich lieber mal hier, was ich tun soll. :-)
<j0k> geht denn trotzdem alles?
<drc> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fehler-gefunden-beim-laden-etc-profile/ ← könnte das Problem sein
<le_bot> Title: Fehler gefunden beim Laden /etc/profile › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<drc> Scheint in Bug im Paket environment-modules zu sein
<drc> Wenn du das nicht brauchst, deinstallieren
<drc> Sonst den Bugfix aus dem Thread da anwenden
<NTQ> j0k: Ja, sonst geht trotzdem alles.
<NTQ> Sorry, dass ich so spät reagiere. Ich hab nichts bekommen, weil mich niemand erwähnt hat. Ich gucke auch mal in den Thread, @drc
<tomreyn> das erste was man in sonem fall machen sollte ist herauszufinden zu welchem paket die datei gehört, oder ob die gar nicht teil eines pakets ist.
<tomreyn> "dpkg -S /etc/profile.d/modules.sh" würde das beantworten
<NTQ> tomreyn: Sie ist wie im Thread schon gesagt Teil des Pakets environment-modules. Laut meiner apt-History, die bis Juni 2019 zurückgeht, habe ich das aber niemals installiert. Ich lösche die Datei dann einfach.
<tomreyn> wenn's teil eines pakets ist kann man dann mal schauen aus welchem repository es stammt (apt-cache policy PAKETNAME) und ob man das überhaupt braucht. wenn's nicht teil eines pakets ist dann sollte man sich fragen wie das wohl da hin gekommen ist und ob es wohl da sein sollte. eine möglichkeit, die man da noch bedenken sollte ist dass einige pakete auch während der installation noch dateien erzeugen (gerade auch in /etc) die nicht von a
<tomreyn> pt als teil des pakets getrackt werden, aber doch schon dazu gehören.
<tomreyn> ja, drc hatte es dir schon gesagt dass die datei zu environment-modules gehört - ich wollte dir nur erläutern wie due es nächstes mal selbst rasufindest.
<tomreyn> besser wäre es wohl das paket zu deinstallieren als nur die datei zu löschen.
<NTQ> tomreyn: Achso, Danke. Ich hab das sonst mit "apt-file search" gemacht, glaube ich.
<NTQ> Und den Thread hab ich tatsächlich auch nicht durch googeln gefunden. Da war ich wohl zu blöd.
<NTQ> Danke jedenfalls an alle.
<tomreyn> ok, "apt-file search" klappt auch, ist nur ggf. etwas langsamer und unspezifischer (dpkg -S berichtet nur basierend auf installierten, nicht verfügbaren, paketen).
<stevieh> hmm... ich will mich im nautilus per smb://scanner@192.168.243.22/ anmelden, aber auth.log meint nach dem passwortversuch: Feb 21 15:20:29 home smbd: pam_unix(samba:session): session closed for user nobody
<stevieh> hab ich was vergessen? 
<stevieh> smbpasswd für den user ist da. Ein anderer user geht auch...
<stevieh> soll ich das jetzt nach debian.de crossposten, das war eh dafür gedacht :-)
<j0k> stevieh: wenn es gar nicht um Ubuntu geht, ja
<stevieh> tja, der server ist ubuntu, der client debian :-)
<j0k> ach so
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-22
<faekjarz> Moin, liebe Frühaufsteher. Ich möchte die mount-Optionen für beliebige BTRFS-Geräte ändern ("compress-force=zstd" global aktivieren) - wie mache ich das?     (ungleich ZFS, hat BTRFS anscheinend keine komfortable Parameter-Verwaltung mit Vererbung und Zuckerguss)
<bmbbsr> Guten Tag ich will meine Festplate clonen zur Sicherheit Win10 und Ubuntu18.04  
<bmbbsr> dd oder pv sollte man nutzen 
<bmbbsr> soweit so gut Frage muss ich die neue platte vorher partitioieren 
<bmbbsr> ich wolltem it live DVD rangehen 
<ppq> pv ist nur zur fortschritts- und durchsatzanzeige
<ppq> das klonen selber macht dd
<ppq> im grunde brauchst du nicht mehr als dd. und nein, wenn du das gesamte block device (zb. /dev/sda) klonst, musst du nicht partitionieren
<bmbbsr> seit 16.04 soll dd auch eine status haben 
<ppq> denn dann wird die partitionstabelle mit kopiert
<ppq> wichtig ist, eine vernünftige block size anzugbene für dd, damit es nicht ewig dauert. 1M ist ein guter wert
<LupusE> mit dd machst du eine bitweise kopie der quelle zu einem ziel. wenn du die ganze hdd nimmst (z.b. if=/dev/sda) dann wird die partitionierung genau so wieder zuerueckgeschrieben. ... wenn du allerdings eine partition mittels dd kopierst (z.b. if=/dev/sda1), dann solltest du die hdd entsprechend vorher partitionieren. und beachte, dass dd sich nicth fuer die grenze interessiert, wenn du sie danach kleiner 
<LupusE> gestaltest.
<ppq> achso und die ziel-hdd muss genau so groß sein, oder größer, wie die ursprungs-hdd
<bmbbsr> das ist mir klar Danke 
<bmbbsr> sieht fdisk -l welche platte beschrieben ist 
<bmbbsr> Oh blitz die zielplatte hat ja keien partition !
<ppq> das zeigt dir nur partitionen an, nicht ob etwas drauf ist
<bmbbsr> ok ergibt sich von selbst 
<ppq> ist egal, die zielplatte wird eh überschrieben wenn du of=/dev/sdx benutzt
<ppq> was da vorher drauf war, auch partitionstabelle, wird überschrieben
<bmbbsr> die bs grösse ist die wilkürlich vom rechner 
<ppq> die kannst du willkürlich vorgeben. aber die default bs ist *viel* zu klein für heutige verhältnisse
<bmbbsr> also 1M immer besser als 4M
<bmbbsr> die Ausgangsplatte vorher mit filecheck untersuchen 
<bmbbsr> um blockfehler zu finden 
<ppq> habe mal ein paar testreihen gemacht vor einigen jahren. hatte peaks bei 1M und 10M, aber das ist sicherlich hardwareabhängig
<ppq> ja, das kann nicht schaden, check sie einfach mit smart
<bmbbsr> ok Danke 
<ppq> fsck ist auch ne gute idee, ja
<bmbbsr> dann hoffen wir diese Nacht mal auf keine Stromausfall
<bmbbsr> und schauen Carneval in Brazilien 
<ppq> das dauert nicht mehr als ein paar stunden
<bmbbsr> 500Gb
<ppq> wenn man 100 MB/s annimmt, was 500er durchaus schaffen sollten, sind das ca. 1,5 h
<bmbbsr> dann werde ich das auf den Tag verschieben DANKE schönes wochende 
